#ubuntu-it 2011-10-03
<pippppo> buonasera! ho un problema con i settaggi del  monitor... su monitor settings mi da monitor settings: no monitor supporting DDC CI available. la mia scheda video è una nvidia 105m, e mi sembrava di avere anche qualche problema con i driver suoi XD qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? XD
<yesitis> salve a tutti!
<yesitis> ho una domanda tecnica da sottoporre, come faccio?
<RanXeroX> falla
<pioggianelbosco> #ubuntu-it-chat
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> questa mattina ho avviato il mio pc e mi sono ritrovato busybox
<cricido> mi era gia successo ma non riscordo come avevo risolto
<Odo> Giorno
<cricido> ciao
<cricido> questa mattina ho avviato il mio pc e mi sono ritrovato busybox
<cricido> posso solo renistallare?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, fammi capire, una liveusb per installare la 10.04 ce l'hai già pronta?
<pioggianelbosco> Se qualcuno ha deciso di avere una pazienza illimitata con me,io ci sono!Però siete pregati di non spazientirvi e abbandonarmi a metà strada,
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, questo non posso assicurartelo, dato che la mia vita non inizia e finisce su irc, devo anche lavorare e vivere :)
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: Dubque,Si,ce l'ho ed è inserita nella porta
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, e se riavvii con la pendrive inserita, cosa succede?
<simonaG> hi all
<pioggianelbosco> Si,siamo tutti pieni di altre cose da fare..scusa..Questa mattina ho provato a riavviare, niente! dopo la richiesta password lo schermo rimane con il colore arancione di ubuntu ma senza desktop,solo se premo uno strano tasto fuori tastiera mi pare in alto sopra f12 si apre la schermata che mi permette di entrare on line con la pagina predefinita di  benvenuto di ubuntu
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, parli dall'avvio da usb?
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: non credo,nel senso che anche senza penna riesco ad aprire parte del sistema in emergenza,che ho usato in questi giorni per connettermi
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, cerchiamo di stabilire cosa vogliamo fare: installare la 10.04 o altro?
<pioggianelbosco> inizialmente volevo fare l'avanzamento da 8 a 10,poi è successo in casino,ora mi andrebbe bene ripristinare il vecchio 8.04 oppure, già che ho la usb con 10.04...inoltre i miei dati su HD?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, i dati possono tranquillamente rimanere
<pioggianelbosco> quando ho avviato stamattina ho provato a premere f12 per aprire la USB,ma niente!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, ma hai impostato il bios per avviare da usb?
<pioggianelbosco> scusa volevo dire la F2
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: come si imposta il bios?
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, questo dipende da pc: all'avvio del pc dovresti vedere una scritta tipo "Press F2 for setup" o qualcosa del genere, e dove F2 può anche essere ESC o qualche altra cosa
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, quindi ti troverai in un menu dove devi andare a impostare come priorità di boot la usb per prima
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: nessuna scritta!soltanto in basso a sinistra posso aprire "opzioni" dove mi elenca diverse possibilità tipo lavora con gnome oppure host,o ancora..ora non ricordo
<alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<alecv> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> Posso provare a riavviare il pc(l'unico modo che ho trovato per farlo è staccare la spina) dopodichè entrare in "opzioni" oppure premere quel tasto sopra gli "F"..per entrare on line,oppure cercare tra tutti i tasti per aprire il bios?
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib ci sei? ho avuto un'interruzione della linea ora ci sono nuovamente
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, io non ho capito se la usb parte oppure no: puoi descrivermi cosa c'è sullo schermo quando fai partire il pc e aspetti che finisca e non tocchi nessun tasto?
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib:  come ti dicevo all'accensione scorre per un po la banda di caricamento di Ubuntu poi di interrompe si oscura lo schermo e poi si apre con il fondo arancione ma completamente vuoto apparte in basso a sinistra "opzioni" dove cliccandoci sopra si aprono diverse possibilità,come ti dicevo,tra le altre anche ,"arresta""riavvia"...
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, questo con la usb inserita?
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: No! senza usb!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, e se fai lo stesso con la usb inserita?
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, non hai ascoltato quello che ti abbiamo detto i giorni scorsi.
<pioggianelbosco> Con la usb inserita è lo stesso,non cambia niente,difatti in quest'ultimo avvio la usb  è inserita, a meno che non riesco a trovare il tasto per entrare in bios?
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: Certo che ho ascoltato! bisogna vedere se ho capito!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, fai bene attenzione a chi scrive
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, il messaggio "non hai ascoltato" lo ha scritto Steeler, non io
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco, se non cambia niente con la usb i motivi sono due, o la usb non è fatta bene, oppure il bios non è impostato per partire da usb
<pioggianelbosco> Steeler: gentile amico,se avete pazienza e disponibilità bene,altrimenti perdiamo tempo tutti,non si può lasciare la gente a metà solo perchè si perde la pazienza..
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, non hai ascoltato quello che ti abbiamo detto i giorni scorsi.
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, non ti ricordi quello che ti abbiamo detto i giorni scorsi
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: scusa mi sono sbagliato,devo assentarmi per un'oretta,spero di trovarti più tardi,per ora grazie!
<enzotib> ciao pioggianelbosco
<Ray_> Ciao a tutti, avrei un questio. Ho due harddisk IDE sul mio pc entambi da 40 gb uno impostato come master ed uno come slave. Vorrei mettere in uno Ubuntu e nell'altro xp. Come spvrei procedere secondo voi? Una volta installati i due sistemi operatici come faccio a scegliere il boot?
<remix_tj> prima installi windows
<remix_tj> dopo ubuntu
<remix_tj> si arrangia da solo
<Ray_> quandi grub mi fa scegliere quale har disk far partire?
<remix_tj> si
<Ray_> ok allora ci provo. Grazie mille :)
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> buongiorno a tutti
<SHADOW_LIONHEART> il sole è già alto, eh? XD
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: ciao ci sei?
<pioggianelbosco> è vero che la USB deve essere formattata prima di caricarvi ubuntu?
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: è vero che la pennetta USB deve essere formattata prima di caricarvi ubuntu?
<lido1970> buongiorno a tutti
<lido1970> a chi mi rivolgo per una informazione tecnica riguardo la prima installazione di edubuntu?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: allora io sarei ancora al punto di partenza! devo formattare la pennetta?
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, non hai ascoltato quello che ti abbiamo detto i giorni scorsi.
<pioggianelbosco> Steeler: ma stai in fissa??invece di sparare sentenze,aiutami!
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, non puoi andare avanti con noi
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, deve aiutarti qualcuno, fisicamente
<pioggianelbosco> Steeler: E chi? sei stato tu a darmi il contatto con uno di Ferrara? E chi ci va a Ferrara,io sto a Bologna!
<Steeler> pioggianelbosco, se sei capace, posta nel forum di ubuntu. qualcuno della tua zona, disposto ad aiutarti.
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, che devi fare scusa, puoi spiegarmi?
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: ciao guarda scusa,troppi passaggi di persone, tutti pronti a darti consigli e poi mi mollano a metà strada,a causa di questo oggi sono senza il sistema attivo per aver dato retta a qualcuno di voi sulle modalità di avanzamento,mi sembra che ci sia una generale confusione e menefreghismo per cui se qualcuno vuole aiutarmi lo fa liberamente ma con responsabilità fino in fondo,che dovrebbe essere anche l'etica di Ubun
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, guarda io ho letto ora, ho visto la polemica, e volevo capire se c'e' qualche chance di poterti aiutare, se cosi' non fosse saro il primo a dirti reinstalla, ma se mi parli solo di passaggi di persone, serve a poco
<pioggianelbosco> Odo capirai come diventa estenuante dover ripetere per l'ennesima volta la stessa cosa con la speranza che l'ultimo a proporsi mi aiuti per poi essere nuovamente abbandonato..se mi faccio coraggio forse ci potrei provare ma sono abbastranza deluso..
<Odo> si ma invece di far polemica, qua la maggior parte, non e' qui a tempo pieno a dare supporto, buona parte lavora anche quindi e' anche lecito che poi debba allontanarsi ecc ecc.
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, non farla lunga dimmi cosa succede e vediamo se posso suggerirti qualcosa
<enzotib> 10:49 < pioggianelbosco> enzotib: scusa mi sono sbagliato,devo assentarmi per un'oretta,spero di trovarti più tardi,per ora  grazie!
<enzotib> 10:50 < enzotib> ciao pioggianelbosco
<pioggianelbosco> Odo non so più da che parte cominciare!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco: sei stato tu ad andartene, come vedi
<pioggianelbosco> enzotib: si ,non mi riferivo a te,ma altri che hanno fatto battute evasive,ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità,e scusatemi tutti sono un po stressato da sta cosa!!
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco: io ti consigliavo di installare da capo, dato che hai una 8.04 che è vecchia
<enzotib> lascia stare l'avanzamento, e se non fai pasticci, i dati li mantieni
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco: ora il tuo problema è riuscire a fare boot10:49 < pioggianelbosco> enzotib: scusa mi sono sbagliato,devo assentarmi per un'oretta,spero di trovarti più tardi,per ora  grazie!
<enzotib> 10:50 < enzotib> ciao pioggianelbosco
<enzotib> scusa, il touchpad inavvertitamente mi ha incollato di nuovo la stessa cosa di prima
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, se enzotib ti ha gia' consigliato di reinstallare  non penso che troverai altre soluzioni piu' morbide, quindi fossi in te mi preoccuperei  solo di capire come e se recuperare qualcosa prima di...
 * enzotib odia i touchpad
<Steeler> che situazione
<Odo> Steeler, risparmiaci i commenti, gia' e' abbastanza incasinata la situazione
<enzotib> pioggianelbosco: devi in qualche modo riuscire ad avviare da usb, o da cd: se non riesci a capire, 10:49 < pioggianelbosco> enzotib: scusa mi sono sbagliato,devo assentarmi per un'oretta,spero di trovarti più tardi,per ora  grazie!
<enzotib> 10:50 < enzotib> ciao pioggianelbosco
<enzotib> cazzo!
<Steeler> Odo, <Steeler> pioggianelbosco, deve aiutarti qualcuno, fisicamente
<enzotib> mo lo ammazzo sto touchpad
<Odo> Steeler, questo non e' compito nostro stabilire se e deve aiutarlo qualcuno, sono fatti suoi
<Steeler> Odo, ad uno che ti dice se il BOOT è FireFox, cosa rispondi ?
<Odo> Steeler, gli rispondo che firefox e' un browser
<Steeler> Odo, si, ma che cosa avverti ?
<enzotib> a dopo
<Odo> Steeler, lo tengo per me ok? nessuno e' nato imparato quindi se pensi di dare aiuto lo dai, se pensi che puoi aiuttarlo in qualche modo lo fai, non stiamo qui per giudicare
<Odo> Steeler, se si trolla e' altro discorso
<Steeler> Odo, Gli ho suggerito di lasciare un post sul forum per trovare qualcuno della sua zona, che lo aiuti fisicamente, perché è veramente un caso disperato
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: enzotib sono qui: Come voi non ho tempo da perdere con trollerie varie ne cazzeggi.Non prendo in giro nessuno! Sto anche provando ad interagire nel Forum ma nella sostanza ancora niente.Sintesi della sintesi:Il tentativo di avanzamento suggeritomi e coordinatomi da questa postazione chat mi ha procurato il blocco del sistema 8.04 LTS.Ora dispongo del sistema parziale d'emergenza Ubuntu(non ho altri sistemi,questo pc Ã
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, e' un netbook non hai il cd?
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: è un fisso pentium3 senza lettore cd
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, come hai fatto ad installare la prima volta?
<bobbybong> pioggianelbosco, sei sicuro che da bios faccia il boot da usb?
<K99Brain> pioggianelbosco, con quanta ram?
<K99Brain> pioggianelbosco, ping
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: me lo ha installato Binario etico quando me lo vendette anni fa,
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ma se sei connesso qui non sei in console di emergenza hai quanto meno un desktop
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, se ti hanno consigliato di fare una pennetta usb e partire con quella, dubito che il tuo bios permetta il boot da usb, visto che e' un po' datato
<K99Brain> pioggianelbosco, e se è un P3 potrebbe avere 128 o 256 MB di ram che sono troppo pochi per l'installazione grafica
<K99Brain> pioggianelbosco, rispondi però... un po'piu di reattività!
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: credo di no,mi sembra proprio di non averlo un desktop,a meno che non mi stia sbagliando a definire desktop. nella schermata ho File Modifica Visualizza e così via..Ma non ho la disponibilità dei miei documenti,e neppure l'accesso a Sistema..
<wualagate> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con ndiswrapper?
<wualagate> sono bloccato su una guida
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ma ora sei connesso con firefox , quindi sei in modalita' grafica,  ma per capire la cartella documenti c'e' ma non riesci ad aprirla?
<K99Brain> wualagate, che guida? bloccato in che punto?
<pioggianelbosco> K99Brain: scusami ma per mia chiarezza ho bisogno di consultarmi con una sola persona,magari potreste tra di voi consultarvi per decidere come seguirmi,altrimenti non ci capisco più niente..
<wualagate> allora sto installando dei driver per una scheda di rete
<wualagate> allorchè
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, spetta eh
<wualagate> ho sbagliato e ho fatto un installazione fasulla
<wualagate> ora non so come rimuoverlo
<wualagate> praticamente non c'erano tutti i file che gli servivano
<wualagate> K99Brain
<K99Brain> !enter | wualagate
<ubot-it> wualagate: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> wualagate, che guida? bloccato in che punto?
<wualagate> posso postare il link?
<K99Brain> si
<wualagate> K99Brain http://phildawson.tumblr.com/post/22267163/how-to-enable-linksys-airconn-inprocomm-ipn-2220
<wualagate> punto 3
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: Non so se questo è firefox,non c'è scritto nulla in alto in centro,la cartella documenti non c'è.nella prima riga ho File,Modifica...Nella seconda la barra di navigazione,nella terza riga i preferiti,e nella quarta riga le schede aperte.
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, allora riepiloghiamo, premesso che per reinstallare ti servirebbe un lettore c, io voreri capire un po' di piu' la cartella documenti c'e' ?? e non riesci ad aprirla?
<K99Brain> wualagate, tanto per iniziare, ndiswrapper l'hai installato come?
<wualagate> K99Brain c'era(?)
<K99Brain> wualagate, controlliamo
<wualagate> k
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, lettore cd, scusa mi sono perso la d
<K99Brain> wualagate, dpkg -l | grep -i ndis
<K99Brain> !paste | wualagate
<ubot-it> wualagate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, una cosa me la sono persa, quando avvi il computer la schermata dove metti nome e password c'e'?
<wualagate> ti pasto ma c'è, K99Brain
<K99Brain> wualagate, pasta
<wualagate> K99Brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/701642/
<K99Brain> wualagate, perfetto
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: io la cartella documenti non la vedo,se c'è dove dovrebbe essere?La schermata nome e password SI C'è!
<wualagate> ti spiego
<K99Brain> wualagate, hai ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<wualagate> ho la 32 bit
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, e dopo che hai messo nome e password cosa succede?
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, che cosa viene fuori
<K99Brain> wualagate, il driver win che hai è quello di xp a 32 bit?
<wualagate> si
<wualagate> ma ho fatto casino ora mi dice che il driver non va bene al controllo
<K99Brain> wualagate, ok, la scheda che vuoi installare è interna oppure usb?
<wualagate> il motivo è perchè ho estratto solo quel file li, la guida non è chiara
<wualagate> PCI, K99Brain
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> wualagate, si ma anzitutto cerchiamo di capire se il driver è quello giusto
<[1]ichi> come faccio a scegliere il kernel su ubuntu 10.10?
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, all, avvio, agrub
<[1]ichi> eh?
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, all'avvio, all grub
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: subito lo schermo nero poi riappare lo schermo colore arancio,quello che io riconosco come tipico di Ubuntu.ma in tutto lo schermo non appare nulla neanche sulla sinistra in basso "opzioni" che appare invece prima di digitare password
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, all'avvio, al grub
<[1]ichi> si
<K99Brain> ce l'ho fatta :P
<[1]ichi> ma nn mi esce più
<[1]ichi> mi pareva si dovesse premere shift oppure esc
<philips__> salve, avrei un problema , ad esempio se ho un file sulla scrivania e faccio copia e poi apro qualche cartella ad esempio documenti e faccio destro non posso cliccare sul tasto incolla, questo non succede sempre, se dopo riprovo a fare copia e incolla lo prende, è un problema piccolo ma abbastanza fastidioso perchè ogni volta devo andare a riparire le cartelle ecc...
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, si ok e dopo come fai a collegarti qui?
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, si, mi pare esc
<wualagate> K99Brain ok perfetto allora che si fa?
<[1]ichi> provati entrambi ma nn mi esce + la lista del grub
<K99Brain> wualagate, lspci | grep -i net
<K99Brain> wualagate, sempre su pastebin
<[1]ichi> ciao bobbybong
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, salva e esci
<wualagate> K99Brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/701644/
<[1]ichi> ora provo, grazie K99Brain
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, alla fine devi dare sudo update-grub
<pioggianelbosco> a questo punto ho scoperto che digitando su un tasto situato sopra gli "F" si apre la pagina predefinita di presentazione di Ubuntu 8.04 assieme alle righe che ti ho detto,da cui mi collego on line
<K99Brain> wualagate, ok, il driver a occhio mi sembra quello giusto
<K99Brain> wualagate, gksu ndisgtk
<[1]ichi> K99Brain, è già settato cosi come hai messo tu però...
<Odo> pioggianelbosco,  ma se ad esempio premi alt+f2, premi alt e tenendolo premuto premi F2 succede qualcosa?
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: a questo punto ho scoperto che digitando su un tasto situato sopra gli "F" si apre la pagina predefinita di presentazione di Ubuntu 8.04 assieme alle righe che ti ho detto,da cui mi collego on line e posso fare cose solo on line.
<wualagate> K99Brain uuu l'interfaccia graficaaa
<wualagate> K99Brain ho un driver con scritto non valido
<K99Brain> wualagate, toglilo
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, sudo update-grub
<wualagate> fatto
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, quello che esce mettilo su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste | [1]ichi
<ubot-it> [1]ichi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, si ci siamo, ma se premi alt+f2 ?
<K99Brain> wualagate, prova a scompattare tutto lo zip del driver
<wualagate> ok tutto
<K99Brain> wualagate, poi una l'interfaccia per installarlo di nuovo
<K99Brain> usa*
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: Se devo provarci in questo momento ,lo faccio,anzi l'ho appena fatto alt+f2 e non accade nulla.
<pioggianelbosco> Odo forse dovrei uscire da on line ed eseguire alt+f2?
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, tenendo premuto alt e in contemporanea premi f2 ?
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ma non hai le icone per ridurre questa finestra "online" ?
<wualagate> K99Brain, Hardware present: YES!
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: nessuna icona
<K99Brain> wualagate, ok, puoi chiudere l'interfaccia
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ok allora esci dall'online e prova alt + f2 poi torni e mi dici
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: eseguo..
<wualagate> K99Brain ascolta ma ora sono con una chiavetta che mi ha prestato un mio amico per connettermi e questa la riconosceva subito, cosa mi consigli di fare la stacco subito? E per impostare l'avvio automatico dei drivers?
<K99Brain> wualagate, devi ancora finire la procedura
<K99Brain> wualagate, però non usare la guida che hai trovato
<K99Brain> wualagate, usa questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<wualagate> ok dimmi te allora
<[1]ichi> paste.ubuntu.com/701652/
<wualagate> ti scoccia se finiamo insieme? è molto lunga K99Brain?
<K99Brain> wualagate, in pratica pasta che riprendi dal dopo che ti dice {nome del driver}  driver present, hardware present
<wualagate> ah ok
<K99Brain> che hai già fatto fin li
<K99Brain> wualagate, beh, non è difficile
<K99Brain> wualagate, sudo depmod -a
<K99Brain> wualagate, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<K99Brain> wualagate, poi fammi vedere iwconfig su pastebin
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, boh, sembra a posto
<[1]ichi> cmq su ubuntu 10.10 che tasto devo premere per vedere il menu del grub?
<K99Brain> [1]ichi, quelli che dicevi, esc o shift piu esc... ma non ne sono sicuro
<wualagate> K99Brain http://paste.ubuntu.com/701655/
<wualagate> ma poi all'avvio si avvia da se?
<K99Brain> wualagate, non ancora
<K99Brain> wualagate, ma hai quasi finito
<K99Brain> wualagate, comunque pare che va
<K99Brain> wualagate, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<K99Brain> wualagate, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<K99Brain> wualagate, scrivi ndiswrapper in fondo al file
<K99Brain> wualagate, salva esci e riavvia
<philips__> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bestya88> parlate italiano
<nicotano> salve
<bestya88> ciao
<bestya88> sono un utente windows
<bestya88> e sono molto indeciso se passare a ubuntu o pure no
<bestya88> vorrei sapere se ubuntu mi ofre le stesse cose che offre windows
<Aizram> prova una versione live bestya88
<nicotano> bestya88,  leggi  da windows a linux di P. Attivissimo
<nicotano> http://www.attivissimo.net/other_books/w2l1/index.htm
<nicotano> bestya88,  prova  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Gazuya> Ciao ragazzi allora io ho un problemino... Ho installato Teamviewer 6 con un pacchetto .deb, attraverso GDebi ma adesso non so come fare a aprire l'applicazione
<Gazuya> non c'è da nessuna parte
<jester-> Gazuya: killall gnome-panel e riguarda nei menu
<Gazuya> proviamo
<jester-> Gazuya: o lancia teamviewer nel terminale
<Gazuya> si ho capito ma
<Gazuya> devo scrivere solo teamviewer
<Gazuya> mi dice niente trovato
<jester-> Gazuya: si vede che ha un nome diverso, termina sesssione e rientra e vedi nei menu
<Gazuya> ok provo
<Gazuya> lo riavvio vediamo
<Gazuya> non c'è nulla
<jester-> Gazuya: sicuro che si sia installato?
<Gazuya> jester- provo a aprire il pacchetto vediamo che mi dice
<jester-> Gazuya: sudo dpkg -i pacco.deb
<jester-> e vedi se da errore
<jester-> o cerca qualche lib
<Gazuya> ora provo ma ho aperto il pacchetto e mi dice same version installed
<Gazuya> c'è il 6 in fondo effettivamente
<Gazuya> proviamo dal terminale
<jester-> Gazuya: rimuovi il vecchio prima
<Gazuya> niente
<Gazuya> provo a fare reinstall?
<jester-> Gazuya: niente cosa
<Gazuya> ho provato dal terminale a laciare teamviewer6 e non trova niente
<jester-> Gazuya: sudo dpkg -i pacco.deb
<Gazuya> k
<jester-> male che vada lo reinstalla
<jester-> Gazuya: poi se non compare guarda in /usr/bin il nome del file
<Gazuya> ha fatto qualcosa
<Gazuya> sostituto
<Gazuya> boh
<Gazuya> ora guardo
<Gazuya> ECCOLO
<Gazuya> grande jester-
<Gazuya> mi dici tecnicamente cosa abbiamo fatto? almeno se mi capita una cosa simile
<Gazuya> jester-
<jester-> Gazuya: dpkg installa semplicemente un pacchetto
<jester-> si vede che si era installato male con la chiavica software center
<Gazuya> no era installato con GDebi perchè uso xubuntu  che me lo da da default
<jester-> Gazuya: pure gdebi non è il massimo
<Gazuya> ho capito
<Gazuya> siete sempre i migliori
<Gazuya> alla prossima
<jester-> cià
<kajino> buongiorno, ho bisogno di un aiuto a ridimensionare le partizioni di sistema x dare un po' di spazio in più alla ext4 dove ho installato maverick. prima però di fare casini avrei bisogno di consigli e un aiuto a capire come fare per rischiare di meno (perchècmq è un lavoro molto rischioso.) chi mi fa un po' di chiarezzA?
<ray_> Ciao a tutti, ho due hard disk uno master uno slave, ho installato sul primario xp sul seodndatio ubuntu e graub è installato sul primo hard disk. Il primo avvioa tutto ok. Una volta avviato xp lui rileva il secondi hard disk, riavvio il pc mil bios mi chiede di salvare la confiugarzione lo facciio riavvio e....grub non c'è più. Non parte nulla. Dove potrei aver sbagliato???
<ray_> nessuno sa aiutarmi'
<ray_> '
<Aizram> spe
<ray_> ok :)
<Aizram> si vede che non hai installato il grub sul primo hd
<ray_> Aizram: No l'ho installato li...
<Aizram> hai staccato gli hd per installare o toccato il bios?
<ray_> in che senso ho staccato gli hard disk?
<Aizram> c'è pure chi stacca l'hd per installare, qui si sente roba di tutti i tipi
<ray_> No no però una cosa stana c'è
<ray_> allora....il secondo hard disk l'ho messo oggi è un ide
<ray_> ho dovuto muovere i piedini dietro per mettere il primo in master ed i lsecondo in slve penso di aver fatto tutto bene
<ray_> però quando vado a installare xp mi riconosce solo il primo hard disk quello che già avevo mentre il secondo non lo vedo prorpio
<Nippon1> salve a tutti gli amici
<ray_> mentre la live di ubuntu me me li vede entrambi
<kajino> (ma non è che il secondo l'hai formattato in ext3 o 4?)
<kajino> (in tal caso è normale che windows non li veda ^^
<ray_> kajino: beh il secondo per forza in ex4 essendoci installato Ubuntu
<kajino> allora non lo vedrai mai sotto windows....
<Aizram> ma prima si installa windows e poi ubuntu
<kajino> infatti si fa sempre così :D
<ray_> si esatto è quello che ho fatto
<Aizram> allora devi eseguire il ripristino del grub
<Aizram> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Nippon1> vorrei un vostro semplice aiuto, putroppo sono un pivello con linux. Ho scaricato un file fritzing.0.6.3.linux.AMD64.tar.bz2, sono riuscito a scompattarlo ma adesso non so come installarlo. tramite terminale a o altro
<ray_> quidni fammi capire il grub lo devo installare sul l'hard disk su cui installo xp giusto?
<Aizram> sì
<ray_> Ora sto riformattando tutto
<kajino> °_°
<K99Brain> ray_, sul disco che fa il boot, nel tuo caso quello di xp
<ray_> Ok perfetto
<Aizram> hai provato a fare partire l'hd di ubuntu?
<Aizram> e vabbè tanto hai formattato
<ray_> si ho riformattao perchè tanto non avevo dati dentro
<Aizram> ma guarda prima l'ordine di boot del bios
<ray_> comunque avvo provato e il bios non me lo faceva nebahc evedere l'har dsik
<Nippon1> devo dare un comando tramite terminale o il setup che non esiste
<ray_> Ora comunue provo a fare tutto da capo
<Nippon1> come faccio a installare questo programma? per favore qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<Aizram> prova a posizionare bene gli affarini
<ray_> eh facile dirlo...non ci capisco una mazza :D
<ray_> Vedendo dietro gli spinotti mi sembra di averli messi bene
<bobbybong> ! compilare | Nippon1
<ubot-it> Nippon1: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Aizram> Nippon1, se c'è un file read me o install text leggilo
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: Ciao,in ritardo ma eccomi,ho provato con alt+ F2 ma non si è aperto niente,poi ho provato ctrl+f2 e si è aperto il terminale.
<Nippon1> ho visto il file read me
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, bentornato
<Aizram> metti gli ubuntu-build-essential per compilare Nippon1
<Nippon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701742/
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ok allora io non ho troppo tempo ora, tra poco vado via, ti lascio il comando da dare
<Nippon1> cosa sono gli ubuntu-build-essential? Hai visto il file readme?
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: va bene,se riesci a dirmi quando ti posso ritrovare..
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, domani o dopodomani, comunque ti spiego cosa fare se lo fai fast
<Aizram> tu hai letto il readme?
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, premesso che userai ctrl + f2
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, insomma ti serve la finestra del terminale
<Nippon1> si, ma non capisco come devo installarlo?
<bobbybong> on Linux, double-click fritzing.sh, or try ./fritzing.sh in your shell window Nippon1
<Aizram> io non ho capito se è da compilare o meno
<bobbybong> leggere
<Aizram> eh bobbybong non legge
<bobbybong> :/
<Aizram> :(
<bobbybong> :)
<pioggianelbosco> Odo:  il terminale l'avevo anche in emergenza nelle opzioni "sessioni",ma va bene.
<Aizram> o non sa l'inglese
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, sei capace di rinominare delle cartelle?
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, insomma vista la situaizone critica io le cancellerei del tutto, ma la prassi dice ceh devo fartele rinominare onde evitare che tu poi dica che il sottoscritto te le ha fatte cancellare
<Aizram> +1 per il no
<Nippon1> ho cliccato su fritzing.sh e mi aappare una finestra con delle scritte; esegui nel terminale, esegui, annula, mostra
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, rispondi fast perche' ho poco tempo grazie
<bobbybong> Nippon1, a cosa serve questo programma?
<Aizram> mmmmmmmmmm
<bobbybong> ! chat | Nippon1 non è supporto a ubuntu
<ubot-it> Nippon1 non è supporto a ubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon1> progettazione per circuiti di elettronica tramite scheda arduino
<Aizram> prova con il sudo ./fritzing.sh dentro al terminale nella cartella del programma
<pioggianelbosco> rinominare l'ho sempre fatto dalla grafica
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ok dvrai farlo dal terminale
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, allora il comando e' mv
<Nippon1> quale comando devo dare per entrare nella cartella?
<bobbybong> cd
<Aizram> prova da lì prima
<Odo> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Nippon1> cd e il nome della cartella
<bobbybong> cd percorso nome cartella
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, allora devi rinominare le varie cartelle .gnome2 ecc ecc
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, hai letto il messaggio di ubot-it ?
<Nippon1> la cartella si trova sul desktop
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, esempio: mv .gnome .gnome.old
<bobbybong> Nippon1, cd Scrivania
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, in pratica aggiungi il suffisso ad ogni cartella, una volta fatto per tutte le cartelle riavvii
<Nippon1> provo
<Nippon1> grazie
<Odo> !gnomereset | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<bobbybong> Nippon1, programmi circuiti e non sai usale la shell? è ora di imparare :)
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, poi una cosa che non so se ti hanno fatto provare, quando sei alla schermata dove metti login e password, prova a selezionare gnomeclassic se puoi
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: al comando mv è uscito :manca il file operando
<Nippon1> esatto, uso da poco linux
<Nippon1> sono stato sempre con winzoz
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, mv .gnome gnome.old
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, cosi
<bobbybong> Nippon1, http://desfa.altervista.org/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&Itemid=54&gid=232
<Nippon1> da cd mi dice file o directory sconosciute
<bobbybong> Nippon1, passa in chat
<Nippon1> devo studiare un pò, vero?
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: tu sai che sono lento,ora sono in linea con il pc di mio fratello nell'altra stanza e di la ho aperto il terminale
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ok ma devi farlo per tutte le cartelle e poi riavviare ok?
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, tutte le cartelle come da guida sia chiaro
<kajino> mi aiutate a fare una configurazione ottimale delle partizioni? mi conviene una filesystem / da 15 giga o un filesystem da 10 e una home da 4?
<pioggianelbosco> Se devi scappare non ti voglio trattenere,magari tra chi rimane qualcuno si rende disponibile a continuare con me?Puoi chiedere tu?
<Nippon1> dove sei Bobbybong
<bobbybong> ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, si ora sloggo ma c'e' poco da fare, rinomina le cartelle e riavvia
<Nippon1> come ci devo andare?
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pioggianelbosco> Odo: nell'atto del rinominare non c'è pericolo che qualcosa impedisca il rinominamento?e che poi nel resettare perda tutto?
<Nippon1> puoi mettere un link?
<bobbybong> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, se rinomini quelle cartelle li, non perdi nulla stai tranquillo, rinomina e riavvia
<bobbybong> cliccaci sopra
<Odo> pioggianelbosco,
<Nippon1> sono dentro
<Odo> pioggianelbosco, ok sloggo buona fortuna
<pioggianelbosco> Odo ubot-it  allora per cominciare se ho capito bene il primo comando è mv .gnome gnome.old ?
<pioggianelbosco> ubot-it: saresti disponibile a proseguire con me?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pioggianelbosco> C'è nessuno che ha seguito la mia situazione che subentrerebbe nell'aiuto che mi stava dando Odo?
<jester-> !gnomereset | pioggianelbosco
<ubot-it> pioggianelbosco: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: ciao,ubot è una intelligenza automatica?
<Nippon1> bobbybong ci sei ancora?
<bobbybong> si
<jester-> è un bot che a domanda risponde, se la conosce
<pioggianelbosco> jester-:  pensi che potresti seguirmi pazientemente?
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: presumo che devi resettare gnome, quindi segui le indicazioni di ubot
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: intendevo a seguirmi subentrando nell'aiuto che finora mi stava dando Odo..altrimenti grazie lo stesso|
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: mi pare che odo ti abbia detto di ronominare quelle cartelle indicate dal bot o sbaglio
<pioggianelbosco> jester-: si ma non mi è ancora ben chiaro cosa devo digitare sul terminale per cominciare l'operazione
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: falla piu facile: apri nautilus, menu visualizza>mostra files nascosti e fai come in winzoz
<pioggianelbosco> Jgentile Jester,credo che non ci siamo,non so cosa sia aprire nautilus,sto lavorando senza desktop,forse dovresti sapere sulla precedente conversazione con Odo,comunque grazie.
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: mv .sticazz .sticazz.bak
<Maccani> Salve a Tutti, chiedo innanzitutto venia per l'eventuale disturbo che la mia domanda sicuramente vi causerà (se non altro quello di raccogliere le vostre costole da terra dato che vi cadranno dal ridere).  Nonostante la mia iscrizione al forum sia vecchia di almeno QUALCHE mese, non avevo ancora potuto installare UBUNTU sul mio PC poichè mi hanno mandato via per lavoro, quando sono tornato, settimana scorsa, ho installato la la
<pioggianelbosco> Credo che in questa chat vi siano persone educate ed allo stesso tempo generose e modeste ed altre no.Essere presuntuosi in questa società non è una novità è il frutto del potere che presuppone monopoli che necessita di insensibilità e ignoranza umanistica e psicologica quest'ultima più tipica della vera intelligenza umana.Forse per far parte di Ubuntu si dovrebbe avere innanzitutto un'ETICA.Di Ingegneri che hanno ro
<pioggianelbosco> meglio pensare a persone capaci di porsi dal basso per contribuire alla crescita degli altri.
<Maccani> dove sono?
<jester-> Maccani: problema, lascia perdere il troll
<jester-> pioggianelbosco: clap clap clap clap
<pioggianelbosco> jester-:  pensa prima al Troll che c'è dentro di te,preoccupati di non portartelo dietro per la vita.
<kajino> devo fare il recovery del grub2 pls mi fate dire dal bot come si  fa
<Steeler> cazzo, io ho appena formattato
<kajino> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<altair> ciao a tutti. qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? ho reinstallato ubuntu 10.04.3 e il pc va malissimo, rallenta e poi incomincia a lavorare.... soprattutto va malissimo da quando ho installato firefox 7
<jester-> altair: ff7 su una 10.04?
<jester-> altair: spetta che esca la 11.10 che c'è di serie
<altair> jester-, si, sui repo era ancora ferma alla 3.6- cmq il problema l'avevo anche con la 3.6
<jester-> altair: non penso che il problema sia ff anche quando è chiuso
<jester-> altair: comincia a staccare gli effetti
<altair> esatto. vedo skizzare verso l'alto uno dei due processori e non faccio assolutamente nulla
<jester-> altair: controlla con top quale processo suca la cpu
<altair> anche mentre sto scrivendo.... scrivo e vedo che che sul monitor non appare nulla. e poi dopo qualche istante tutto quello che ho scritto appare di botto
<altair> cos'è top
<jester-> top nel terminale e batti enter
<altair> caspita..... xorg arriva per qualche istante ad occupare anche l'80% della cpu ma perchèp?
<altair> si è xorg al 100%
<altair> ma non faccio nulla!
<jester-> altair: scheda video?
<altair> nvidia geforce 9300gs 512Mb ram
<jester-> altair: hai installato il driver?
<altair> si quello proprietario
<jester-> altair: da amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi?
<altair> si
<jester-> altair: il current?
<altair> no la versione 173
<altair> il current dice che non mi abilita l'accellerazione hardware
<jester-> altair: non va bene. che altro c'è che della 10.04 non ricordo
<jester-> altair: serve il current per la tua scheda
<altair> ma se installo il current ubuntu dopo pochi secondi mi dice che deve installare l'altro driver che è migliore
<jester-> altair: infatti si vede come è migliore, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<altair> jester è assurdo. con la 10.04 mai avuto problemi. dal rilascio dell'ultimo kernell....panico. le varie 11.XX non posso installarle perchè ho il problema del acpi=off
<jester-> installa il current
<altair> un istante, ha terminato l'installazione del current. riavvio e sono di nuovo in canale
<altair> jester-, sono qui
<jester-> alura?
<altair> jester-, va a meraviglia
<altair> sei un grandissimo
<jester-> eh
<altair> jester un'altra cosa
<jester-> altair: ma va è il gestore driever che è pirla
<altair> su alcuni siti e SOLO su alcuni siti in alcuni video c'è un fastidiosissimo flickerio
<altair> su you tube NO
<altair> su altri si.
<altair> da cosa può dipendere?
<altair> il driver pirla? :-) bella questa
<jester-> altair: incolla sto comando nel terminale e fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<altair> jester-, flashplugin-installer  10.3.183.10ubuntu0.10.04.1
<jester-> altair: rm .mcromedia
<jester-> altair: rm .macromedia
<altair> jester-, mpossibile rimuovere. è una directory
<jester-> altair: rm .macromedia
<altair> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".macromedia": È una directory
<jester-> altair: se lo fa ancora è il plugins che non va 100% daccordo con certi siti ottimizzati per winzoz
<jester-> altair: rm -r .macromedia
<altair> fatto
<altair> e ora?
<jester-> prova
<jester-> chiudi ff e riaprilo
<altair> jester-, avrei dovuto spiegarmi meglio. il flickerio me lo fa solo in alcuni siti ma SOLO se allargo il filmato a pieno schermo. se lo tengo a 1/4 ad esempio si vede benissimo
<altair> jester-, il problema c'è ancora
<jester-> altair: e cosi te lo tieni purtroppo
<altair> jester-, quindi dici che è il flash il problema? non sono i driver?
<jester-> altair: è flash
<altair> jester-, grazie di tutto compare
<Fire^fox> jester-, heila
<jester-> de nada comunque è strano che le versioni successive abbiano problema di acpi
<jester-> aiò Fire^fox
<Fire^fox> jester-, passato a 11.10?
<jester-> Fire^fox: ho installazione a parte da alpha2
<Fire^fox> jester-, problemi con nvidia?
<jester-> Fire^fox: forse fra un paio di mesi aggiorno il sistema principale
<jester-> Fire^fox: a me il current non ne ha dati
<jester-> gt 220
<Fire^fox> jester-, io gho provato l'avanzamento ma nada da fare e su un pc con nvidia fa' il backdrop
<jester-> Fire^fox: che nvidia
<Fire^fox> gt qualcosa
<jester-> e imparami cosa è il backdrop
<Fire^fox> 530
<Fire^fox> non carica unity 3d ma carica il 2d
<jester-> Fire^fox: sicuro che si installa e fa xorg.conf?
<jester-> e il driver nvidia sia in uso?
<Fire^fox> si
<Fire^fox> 100%
<jester-> strana la cosa
<jester-> Fire^fox: scheda recente?
<Fire^fox> generando xorg non parte
<Fire^fox> abbastanza
<Fire^fox> dice sia un baco di nvidia
<Fire^fox> ma non so se risolto
<jester-> facile che il driver sia farlocco per adesso
<Fire^fox> ed ovviamente dbus ha cambiato path
<Fire^fox> in upgrade non prende la dir giusta e non parte
<jester-> Fire^fox: con il nouveau che fa
<Fire^fox> ora e' in /
<Fire^fox> non li carica
<Fire^fox> tre giorni ma nada
<Fire^fox> nemmeno con i proprietari scaricati
<jester-> boh a me problemi non ne ha dati
<Fire^fox> che culo
<Fire^fox> strano xche' nememno in beta2
<jester-> forse perchè è andato su prima del buco
<jester-> Fire^fox: fixeranno prima del rilascio
<Fire^fox> prevedo
<Fire^fox> ti lascio, che son tornato ora ora
<jester-> vado a cena pure io
<Fire^fox> almeno ceno
<Fire^fox> ciao a dopo !
<jester-> cià
<flavour_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcuy> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<TouringYear> Ciao a tutti , ho installato xubuntu su un mio pc (e dovrebbe essere leggero) il processo Xorg si prende il 100% della cpu in idle
<TouringYear> è una vergogna
<bobbybong> TouringYear, dipende dai driver video
<TouringYear> e cosa si potrebbe fare
<bobbybong> hai guardato in driver aggiuntivi poi prova a loggarti senza effetti gragici attivati
<TouringYear> è xubuntu non ci sono effetti particolari
<bobbybong> magari la scheda video vecchiotta
<TouringYear> si voglio dire ma cosa centra xubuntu è fatto a posta e deve essere leggiero e tarato anche per i sistemi più datati. Inoltre leggendo in giro ho visto che gli capita alla gente con le schede video più disparate (anche high end)
<bobbybong> io con le intel anche scarse va tutto con un ati un po' vecchiotta arranca
<bobbybong> uso kde
<bobbybong> la 11.04 per installarla sul pc con la ati ho dovuto usare l'alternate e aggiungere a grub nomodeset per farla partire
<nostromo> ciao a tutti vorei sapere come si fa la @ con ubuntu  ...grazie tanto
<nostromo> bo
<nostromo> ciao a tutti vorei sapere come si fa la @ con ubuntu  ...grazie tanto
<arone> sera a tutti
<arone> ho aggiornato alla 11.04
<arone> successivamente ho installato prelink
<arone> e ubuntu mi ha chiesto un avanzamento parziale e un riavvio
<arone> ora mi esce: stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<arone> come risolvo?
<arone> ho avviato in modalità ripristino e disinstallato prelink ma niente
<arone> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<neramarea> non riesco a fixare il plymouth su kubuntu. qualcuno mi aiuta?
<bamby> ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto per configurare la mia ati 7500 sotto ubuntu (la grafica funziona malissimo e non è assolutamente accelerata), qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-04
<glpiana> ola
<baffone85> salve a tutti, ho un problema con la mia chiavetta wireless TP-LINK 54 Mbps, praticamente nel momento in cui la inserisco mi rileva la rete wireless ma non riesce ad agganciarsi
<baffone85> la usavo con windows, poi ho formattato passando a ubuntu 10 ma ho questo problema
<glpiana> baffone85, con la chiave inserita, digita lsusb e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> baffone85, poi dai anche i comandi: ifconfig    e      iwconfig          e magari pure sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> baffone85, infine dai il comando: rfkill list
<baffone85> ora non sono a casa, dovrei farlo in seguito
<glpiana> baffone85, fallo in seguito
<glpiana> :)
<baffone85> ok grazie mille
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> per favore qualcuno potrebbe darmi il link per studiare la shell di linux
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> c'è qualcunio
<attempt> !shell
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<attempt> cerca anche appunti di informatica libera su google.
<niccolo> ghfgnfbn
<niccolo> ciAO
<niccolo> ciao,volevo sapere che tipo di programma devo usare per collegarmi in remoto da un server linux con ip dinamico con fastweb, server collegato a rete lan con computer con windows .
<glpiana> niccolo, l'ip dinamico del pc di origine non ti interessa
<glpiana> niccolo, ti serve invece che l'altro sia raggiungibile. poi usi un vnc qualunque
<glpiana> su software center dovresti trovarne
<e-DIO-t> niccolo, teamviewer
<e-DIO-t> altrimenti con fastweb hai perso :D
<niccolo> mi dovrei collegare da casa con windows
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, se il pc DA cui si collega è dietro a fastweb non fa niente
<e-DIO-t> eh, sempre teamviewer. C'è la versione "free"
<niccolo> all'ufficio ad un server linux con fastweb in ufficio
<e-DIO-t> glpiana, no funziona: è che fa tipo un "ponte" contro un server loro
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, no, già fatto. comuqnue l'amico aveva scritto male prima
<glpiana> <niccolo> ciao,volevo sapere che tipo di programma devo usare per collegarmi in remoto da un server linux con ip dinamico con fastweb <----
<e-DIO-t> glpiana, no? e si che l'ho ....vabbe' in caso ci spostiamo su -chat :P
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, io proprio mi sposto in altra stanza :D
<e-DIO-t> buon appetito
<niccolo> che programma mi serve per collegarmi in remoto da casa con windows all'ufficio dove ho un server linux ma con fastweb???????????
<niccolo> nessuno mi può aiutare ?
<bobbybong> !vpn | niccolo
<ubot-it> niccolo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<niccolo> con queste ce la posso fare ?
<max230664> è possibile installare un hd sata in un pc con matherboard ide?
<bobbybong> no
<max230664> non esistono quindi interfacce di adattamento?
<bobbybong> a meno che non trovi un adattatore sata da mettere in uno slot pci
<max230664> prezzo?
<bobbybong> ?
<max230664> quanto può costare un adattatore come quello che mi dici?
<bobbybong> non so
<Steeler> oggi ho formattato 3 volte, che casino
<bobbybong> :(
<kriminaal0> giorno
<kriminaal0> qualcuno mi sa spiegare come settare la scadenza password per gli account mail con dav conf?
<bobbybong> hai visto il link?
<bobbybong> sorry
<kriminaal0> quale link?
<xanScale_ac> devo configuare una sk di rete a mano
<xanScale_ac> ho messo un hdd con dentro ubuntu su un altra macchina e non mi riconosce la sk di rete
<xanScale_ac> l avvio normale non lo fa
<xanScale_ac> sto in recovery
<kriminaal0> ma non te la rionosce o non la configura?
<xanScale_ac> se faccio ifconfig eth0 up
<xanScale_ac> e poi dhclient eth0
<xanScale_ac> funzina
<xanScale_ac> non la configura
<xanScale_ac> sorry
<xanScale_ac> sto in console recovery in root
<xanScale_ac> cosa devo fare_
<xanScale_ac> ?
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<kriminaal0> i comandi erano tre
<kriminaal0> ifconfig
<kriminaal0> route
<kriminaal0> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<kriminaal0> così gli dici che indirizzo prendere alla scheda di rete
<kriminaal0> e poi route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<kriminaal0> e dovrebbe funzionare
<kriminaal0> xanScale_ac letto?
<xanScale_ac> si ma non centra
<niccolo> sicchè per collegarsi in remoto da un server linux ( con linea fastweb ) e un computer windows l'unico sistema è di usare teamviewer sul server e sul computer va bene lo stesso ?
<xanScale_ac> la singola volta mi funziona
<nicotano> salve
<xanScale_ac> devo fare in modo che venga memorizzato
<xanScale_ac> cioè semplicemente se faccio ifconfig eth0 up e dhclient eth0 funziona
<xanScale_ac> ma lo devo fare ad ogni avvio
<kriminaal0> falli eseguire in automatico all'avvio del pc
<xanScale_ac> ci deve essere un altra soluzione piu pulita
<max_> hi people
<max_> qualcuno puő aiutarmi ho un problema
<max_> con puppy
<nicotano> !chat | max_
<kriminaal0> nicotano mi puoi dare una mano con un mail server?
<ubot-it> max_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tratto> Ciao a tutti
<max_> ho un notebook senza sistema operativo e con il cd rom rotto , carico xp like puppz da usb e voglio installare ubuntu da puppy
<kriminaal0> ciao tratto
<nicotano> kriminaal0, no
<tratto> Scusa avrei una domanda. Per quale motivo quando stampo i colori non sono quelli che dovrebbero essere?
<kriminaal0> max_ e non fai prima a caricare ubuntu da usb?
<max_> non ci riesco
<max_> va sempre storto qualcosa
<nicotano> max_, fai una penna usb con ubuntu boota il pc con la penna e poi installi ubuntu
<max_> ho provato a caricare la iso con universal installer e molti altri ma non riesco
<max_> riesco a caricare solo puppy in varie versioni
<kriminaal0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<kriminaal0> tieni
<nicotano> max_, puoi usare unetbootin esiste anche per windows e scarica il file iso da http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<max_> ci ho gia provato, l unica cosa che nn ho provato é creare da un altro ubuntu la chiavetta
<max_> ci provo ora
<nicotano> max_, controlla md5sum del iso scaricata
<max_> grayie
<max_> grazie
<max_> provo con il creatore di dischi poi ti dico
<nicotano> qui c'è http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nicotano> max_, sei certo che quel pc sia in grado di ospitare ubuntu?
<max_> si
<max_> tempo fa l avevo installato con wubi
<nicotano> naaaa
<max_> e poi nel tentativo di installarlo definitivamente si é rovinato anche windows
<nicotano> fai + attenzione  :)
<tratto> Nessuno sa darmi una mano?
 * nicotano saluta
<sercik> ciao ubuntiani
<sercik> siete a conoscenza del problema degli ultimi kernel con i driver nvidia?
<sercik> io ho provato ad installare i driver nvidia e non va più una mazza
<sercik> il fatto è che anche il rescue mode non va
<sercik> lo schermo è pieno di strisce colorate e non riesco a leggere nulla
<sercik> nessuno mi da una mano?
<Holden> sercik, che versioni di ubuntu hai e quale driver e preso da dove hai cercato di installare?
<sercik> Ciao holden
<sercik> ho installato ubuntu 11
<sercik> e funzionava ma ho installato i driver nvidia e al riavvio non parte più
<sercik> ho capito che è un problema comune..
<Holden> 11.04?
<sercik> ma possibile che linux non risolva questo problema?
<sercik> mi pare di aver letto che sia un bug del kernel
<sercik> almeno così dicevano su un forum della nvidia
<sercik> su questo portatile usavvo con grande soddisfazione l'ubuntu 7 mi pare
<sercik> 3 anni fa
<sercik> ma le ultime versioni di linux o non bootano da live o cmq non posso installare i driver 3d
<Holden> sercik, se è un portatile non proprio nuovissimo prova la 10.04 che è LTS
<sercik> potrei anche provare quella
<Holden> sercik, sinceramente non ho sentito nessuno qui in chat con questo problema. ma i drivers li installavi dal gestore driver?
<sercik> io cmq vorrei sperimentare un po' con le diverse versioni di driver
<sercik> sisi
<sercik> davvero?
<sercik> a me sembra un problema diffuso a giudicare da internet
<Holden> sercik, quindi mi confermi che non installavi la versione distribuita da nvidia ma quella di ubuntu
<massimo18> sercik: io uso 11.04 e ho nvidia e va tutto benissimo
<sercik> no ho usato il gestore di ubuntu
<sercik> ciao massimo
<nicotano> anche io nvidia noo problem
<sercik> che scheda hai? e che computer?
<Holden> ok... che scheda video hai esattamente?
<sercik> una geforce 8600m gt
<massimo18> siamo OT ragazzi
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sercik> scusa ma tu cosa intendi per supporto ad ubuntu?
<sercik> come installare ubuntu?
<sercik> o cosa altro?
<Holden> sercik, se hai installato dal gestore di ubuntu non credo siamo OT.... ma hai ispezionato i log per vedere che errore dava?
<sercik> mi pare che qui qualcuno stia cercando di utilizzare con succeso ubuntu. e mi pare una buona occasione cercare di aiutarlo
<Holden> riesci ad andare in una console virtualte con ctrl+alt+f1?
<sercik> non riesco a leggere nulla capisci?
<sercik> non parte completamente se uso il boot normale
<sercik> e se uso rescue lo schermo si riempie di linee orizzontali colorate
<sercik> e non vi vede una minchia
<sercik> sulla prima console vedo che se uso le frecce su e giù c'è una linea bianca che si sposta
<sercik> evidentemente ci sarà un menù di scelta
<sercik> e sulle altre console non c'è alcuna reazione agli input da tastiera
<Holden> sercik, potrebbe essere un problema specifico del tuo portatile...
<sercik> allora sono sfigato
<Holden> perchè qui in molti usano nvidia ma ti ripeto nessuno ha mai riportato questo problema
<sercik> qualcuno ha la 8600m gt o qualcosa di simile?
<Holden> potresti provare la 10.04... o al limite come soluzione c'è sempre la possibilità di usare il driver open
<sercik> ma mi secca reinstallare tutto
<sercik> più che altro per un fatto di soddisfazione personale,
<massimo18> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<sercik> io credo che magati usando qualche parametro al boot almeno riesco a fare partire...
<sercik> e magari posso leggere qualche log..
<Holden> sercik, quando parte il pc, premi shift e tolgli 'quiet splash' dalla riga di avvio
<sercik> scusa ma shift a cosa serve?
<Holden> a far apparite il menù di grub
<sercik> non si usa e per editare le linee di grub?
<sercik> e qualche parametro per forzare una risoluzione standard?
<sercik> forcevesa è corretta?
<Holden> sinceramente non ho mai avuto la necessità di usare questi parametri, vedi sul wiki o su google
<sercik> adesso faccio una prova, va..
<sercik> ci sentiamo magari dopo, almeno per un saluto, se non altro
<m_> salve
<m_> mi serve un ainfo
<m_> *una info
<d4vey> m_, tu chiedi... ;)
<nicotano> ri-salve
<alastor> ciao ragazzi, chi mi da una mano?
<alastor> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 in una partizione, il problema è che ora non mi parte più winzoz
<d4vey> alastor, ovvero? Parte grub quando avvii il pc?
<alastor> si certo
<alastor> e mi da l'opportunità di entrare in winzoz
<alastor> però dopo che tento di entrare dà black screen e dopo 3 secondi torna al grub
<nicotano> alastor, sei sicuro che sia ancora windows?
<sercik> Ciao
<sercik> ciao
<nicotano> alastor, da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l e metti il risultato tu pastebin
<alastor> in che senso? ho provato anche dal recovery mode a fare un Resume Normal Boot e mi vede tutte le partizioni compresa quella con su  WINDOWS
<sercik> certo che ? incredibile, il resue non funziona, ma la modalit? normale ? andata
<sercik> togliendo quiet e splash dalla linea di grub
<Holden> sercik, ho provato a cercare 'nvidia 8600m gt ubuntu' su google, effettivamente è un problema noto
<sercik> che idea ti sei fatto?
<d4vey> mmm... alastor da terminale dai il comando fdisk -l
<sercik> che non c'? soluzione?
<d4vey> e poi metti su pastebin
<d4vey> !paste | alastor
<ubot-it> alastor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alastor> ok wait, sono stra niubbo
<sercik> alastor devi copiare  l'output del comando
<sercik> e poi lo incolli nella pagina web
<Holden> sercik, che sia un problema dovuto al kernel _e_ ai drivers proprietari. sembra che mettendo il 2.6.32 funzioni, o qualcuno ha anche risolto con il ppaubuntu-x-swat
<Holden> sercik, fai la ricerca e leggi un pò, comunque dicono che fino a 10.04 funziona bene
<alastor> ok ho capito
<sercik> per copiare l'output basta che lo selezioni tenendo premuto il tasto sinistro del mouse
<sercik> e per incollare premi la rotellina
<sercik> quindi avevo intuito bene Holden
<sercik> solo che il mio inglese non ? ottimo
<sercik> quindi avevo qualche dubbio
<alastor> il fatto è che sto chattando da un altro pc
<alastor> ora mi loggo dal pc con ubuntu
<sercik> ti aspettiamo
<alastor> solo una cosa, come faccio ad accedere cmd di linux da dentro ubuntu?
<Holden> sercik, secondo me puoi fare due cose... o mettere la 10.04 che dovrebbe funzionare, o aspettare un pò e provare il livecd di 10.10 che uscirà il prossimo mese, sperando che vada
<sercik> ? possibile installare una vecchia versione del kernel?
<Holden> 11.10*
<sercik> ah ok
<sercik> infatti mi sembrava strano
<sercik> alastor si chiama terminale
<sercik> premi alt+F2
<d4vey> alastor, non riesci ad entrare in chat da quel pc?
<alastor> ok ok!
<sercik> e ci scrivi dentro gnome-terminal e poi premi invio
<alastor> arrivo subito
<sercik> Holden, il kernel vecchio lo trovo nei repository?
<sercik> pare di no..
<sercik> Holden:  ppaubuntu-x-swat ? un repository?
<alastor> ok gente, rieccomi
<nicotano> alastor, da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l e metti il risultato tu pastebin
<nicotano> su**
<nicotano> !paste | alastor
<ubot-it> alastor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alastor> ok, alt+F2? giusto?
<sercik> ? un modo come un altro
<sercik> ma trovi anche terminale nel menu
<d4vey> ma anche ctrl+alt+t ... funge anche nella 11.04 vero?!
<nicotano> certo che funge
<alastor> scrivo fdisk -l ma non appare nulla
<alastor> mi da un altra riga di comando
<alastor> senza messaggi di errorio
<nicotano> alastor,  sudo fdisk -l
<alastor> ok ;)
<alastor> ora è andata
<sercik> d4vey: si funge
<sercik> sai che non la sapevo?
<alastor> ok ho pastato!
<d4vey> sercik, si impara sempre ;)
<sercik> senza dubbio
<sercik> vuoi dirlo a me che faccio l'insegnante?
<nicotano> alastor, posta qui l'indirizzo web
<alastor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702249/
<socrate> salvea tutti
<sercik> alastor: tre partizioni primarie ntfs?
<socrate> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<sercik> come mai?
<nicotano> ! grub | alastor,  prova a ripristinare grub   segui la guida
<ubot-it> alastor,  prova a ripristinare grub   segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sercik> socrate ormai ? troppo tardi sei morto secoli fa
<sercik> :)
<socrate> xD
<alastor> perchè una era per i dati, una per windows e una per ubuntu, ma poi al momento dell'installazione, mi ha fatto ridimensionare la partizione di windows per mettere dentro quella di ubuntu
<socrate> vero
<alastor> lo so , ho fatto un casino
<sercik> certo che se tu fossi sopravvissuto e avessi conosciuto un certo berlusconi...
<socrate> aspetto?
<nicotano> !chat | sercik
<ubot-it> sercik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sercik> altro che amore per la giustizia
<sercik> si nicotano scusami
<d4vey> socrate, chiedi!
<sercik> hai perfettamente ragione
<socrate> scrivo
<sercik> >nicotano per? non ce l'ho fatta a resistere
<nicotano> :)
<sercik> socrate datte na mossa per?
<alastor> una domanda, io ho grub , non grub 2? è indifferente? perchè la guida sembra essere per grub 2
<sercik> alastor se tu usi ubuntu hai grub 2
<nicotano> alastor, quale versione di ubuntu hai installato
<alastor> 11.04
<nicotano> alastor, hai grub2
<alastor> ok
<alastor> chiedo venia
<socrate> ho appena acquistato un netbook asus eeepc asus 10111px blk012u solo che dopo non ha mai completato il primo aggiornamento non mi permette di scaricare asl software cwntre e si vede con due barre nere sui lati
<sercik> evidentemente non riconosce la scheda di rete
<socrate> non è il cpu da dove scrivo
<sercik> prova a scrivere: sudo ifconfig
<nicotano> socrate, dal menu amministrazione driver aggiuntivi fai attivari i driver proprietari della scheda video
<sercik> ma non abbiamo di che parlare se nn stai davanti al pc
<alastor> una cosa, i passaggi scritti sulla guida posso farli tranquillamente da ubuntu? o li devo fare prima del boot iniziale?
<nicotano> alastor, devi avviare in sessione live dal cd
<alastor> ok
<socrate> nessun driver proprietario
<socrate> vi contaterei da li
<socrate> non mi fa installare niente
<nicotano> socrate, se non attiva la connessione non può scaricare il driver
<sercik> che intendi con non ti fa installare niente?
<sercik> sei connesso?
<socrate> sono connesso
<sercik> prova a dare ifconfig da terminale
<socrate> se apro firefox
<socrate> mi da vari dati sulla connessione
<nicotano> socrate,  se hai la connessione attiva lancia la ricerca dei driver aggiuntivi
<socrate> perdonate l'ignoranza
<socrate> come si fa?
<miscus> salve un suggerimento: mi sono rimast 250 Mb liberi nella partizione dedicata a linux, ho vuotato il cestino e fatto pulizia ma niente cosa posso fare di più per liberare spazio?
<nicotano> socrate, dal menu amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<socrate> nessub driver proprietario
<nicotano> miscus, guarda anche nel cestino di root
<nicotano> socrate, c'è un pulsante da piguire che attiva la ricerca
<nicotano> pigiare**
<socrate> aiuto
<socrate> chiudi
<nicotano> socrate, hai aggiornamenti in sospeso ?
<socrate> il primo
<socrate> arriva a un certo punto e si blocca
<socrate> ieri l'ho comprato il computer già con ubuntu
<socrate> 10.10
<Hanamichi> ciao a tutti, qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<nicotano> socrate,  guarda  in gestore aggiornamenti cosa è attivato
<miscus> nicotano, come si fa dal file manager mi dice permessi non sufficienti
<d4vey> !qualcuno | Hanamichi
<ubot-it> Hanamichi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> miscus, gksudo nautilus  e poi ctrl+h per attivare i file nascosti
<Hanamichi> qualcuno sa come installare moonlight su firefox  su ubuntu 11.04? mi dice che non è compatibile
<miscus> ok
<socrate> l'indice del software è rovinato
<socrate> altrimenti mi propone un aggiornamento parziale
<socrate> ma se lo faccio si blocca
<nicotano> socrate, in sorgenti software controlla che siano attivati aggiornamenti di sicurezza e raccomandati
<socrate> dove si trova?
<nicotano> menu amministrazione
<socrate> gestione pacchetti?
<socrate> gestore pacchetti
<nicotano> socrate,  se non hai la voce specifica vai da gestione aggiornamenti e poi in basso c'è il puilsante impostazioni
<alastor> ancora qui, mi ripostereste le guide per il ripristino del grub2
<alastor> grazie
<nicotano> !grub | alastor
<ubot-it> alastor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alastor> cmq ho seguito la guida ma ho avuto dei problemi
<socrate> quando lo avvio mi dice non tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere installati e l'unica cosa che posso fare è eseguire un avanzamento parziale (che si bloccherà)oppure chiudi
<alastor> ho avviato il live cd  (da chiavetta essendo il mio un netbook
<socrate> e si chiude tutto
<nicotano> socrate, da terminale  dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alastor> ho fatto partire la madalità " prova senza installare" o qualcosa del genere
<socrate> mi dice l'indice del sofware è rovinato
<alastor> una volta avviato UBUNTU  ho aperto il terminale
<alastor> ed ho provato ad inserire le righe di comando ma non producevano risultati
<alastor> dicevano not found
<alastor> dopo che davo un comando
<socrate> si è aperta una finestra blu con scritto configurazione del pacchetto
<nicotano> alastor, che comando
<miscus> nicotano, ho attivato nautilis ho attivato i file nascosti ma in root il cestino non c'è
<alastor> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<socrate> configurazione in corso di grub-pc
<alastor> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<socrate> ho due alternative
<nicotano> miscus,  comincia a guardare nella tua home   .local/share/Trash/files
<romeopapa> salve
<miscus> nicotano, fatto anche li niente tras
<miscus> trash
<romeopapa> vorrei qualche info sulla sincronizzazione di iphone 4 su natty, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<socrate> nicotamo quale dovrei scegliere?
<nicotano> socrate, 2 alternative quali ?
<socrate> una è /dev/sda (250059 mb hitachi_........
<socrate> l'altra /dev/sda/3 245963
<alastor> ho pensato che potrebbe essere il file boot.ini di windows a causare problemi
<alastor> può essere?
<nicotano> socrate, sda
<alastor> o viene bypassato dal boot di ubuntu?
<socrate> il primo?
<socrate> o sda3
<nicotano> socrate, sda
<romeopapa> nessuno???
<nicotano> socrate, cioè MBR del disco
<socrate> continuare senza installare il grub?
<nicotano> installa grub
<socrate> si
<socrate> no
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho una tastiera media wireless desktop
<cristian_c> Ho fatto una prova con keytouch, ma molti tasti non funzionano. Ho notato infatti che in keytouch e xev non corrispondono i codici relativi ai tasti
<cristian_c> Perché?
<socrate> The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or       │   │ whose normally unique identifier has changed for some reason. It is important to make sure  │   │ that the installed GRUB stays in sync with other components such as grub.cfg or with newer  │   │ Linux images it will have to load, and so you should check again to make sure that GRUB is  │   │ installe
<socrate> questo mi dice
<nicotano> socrate,  fagli reinstallare grub
<miscus> nicotano, non capisco sembra non ci sia niente di voluminoso da cancellare!
<socrate> stà facendo varie configurazioni
<nicotano> miscus, lancia anlalizzatore disco e vedi come è distribuito lo spazio
<socrate> ha finito
<nicotano> miscus, vedi se c'è roba qui  /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<nicotano> socrate, da terminale  dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<socrate> mi chiede la password
<socrate> l'homessa
<socrate> non fa niente
<nicotano> non si vede
<socrate> ok
<nicotano> sta lavorando quando ti torna il cursore ha finito
<socrate> quando posso scriverci di nuovo ha finito?
<nicotano> quando torna al prompt
<socrate> ci siamo
<socrate> quindi lo riavvio?
<nicotano> socrate, apri sorgenti software
<socrate> sistema\ amministrazione\ ..... non c'è
<nicotano> socrate, gestore aggiornamenti e poi da li pulsante impostazioni
<socrate> quali devo selezionare?
<socrate> sono selezionati solo quelli raccomandati
<nicotano> prima scheda software per ubuntu
<socrate> tutto selezionato
<socrate> server principale
<nicotano> server italia
<socrate> ok
<socrate> cambiato
<nicotano> socrate, seconda scheda altro software spunta partner
<socrate> ce ne sono due
<socrate> già selezionati
<nicotano> poi
<socrate> asus archive
<socrate> due simili
<nicotano> va buono
<socrate> li devo levare?
<socrate> partner
<nicotano> no
<socrate> ok
<nicotano> socrate, scheda aggiornamenti spunta sicurezza e raccomandatti
<socrate> su 4 solo 1 è selezionato
<socrate> raccomandati
<socrate> aggiungo l'altro
<nicotano> e il pulsante sicurezza
<nicotano> NON i proposed
<socrate> perfetto
<nicotano> avanzamento rilascio normale
<socrate> mai
<socrate> è un netbbok
<socrate> mo lo modifico
<nicotano> embè ti segnala la disponibilità poi se tu vuoi aggiorni
<socrate> ok
<Giramondo> Ciao ragazzi, vorrei un informazione avete presenti il sistema operativo FreeNAS (Basato su FreeBSD), per creare un nas con un PC? Bene io volevo sapere se esiste qualcosa Ubuntu-based...
<nicotano> socrate, chiudi e lascia che ricarica
<socrate> stà facendo la verifica di disponibilità aggiornamenti
<socrate> aggiornamento della cache
<nicotano> socrate, dopo vedi se ti propone driver proprietari
<socrate> mi fa fare l'avanzamento a 11.04
<socrate> no
<nicotano> socrate, i driver proprietari devi attivarli dalla scheda apposita
<socrate> sono pronto dove devo andare?
<nicotano> amministrazione driver proprietari
<Giramondo> niente eh?
<nicotano> driver aggiuntivi
<socrate> ricerca driver disponibili
<nicotano> fai cercare
<socrate> nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<socrate> aiuto
<socrate> chiudi
<socrate> cè una barra dove posso scrivere
<nicotano> socrate, se non ti propone vuol dire che usa gli ioen
<nicotano> open
<socrate> quindi?
<nicotano> socrate,  hai propblemi di  schemo ?
<socrate> anche
<socrate> ci sono due barre che rimangono nere sui lati
<nicotano> socrate, in menu preferenze schermo vedi se puoi modificare la risoluzione
<alastor> raga per avere una partizione che uso solo per immagazzinare dati in che formato la formatto per leggerla sia con linux che con windows?
<nicotano> alastor, ntfs
<socrate> però da quando abbiamo iniziato non ho riavviato
<nicotano> riavvia
<nicotano> socrate,  cmq è strano che un pc comprato con ubuntu non tre lo abbiano dato configurato e funzionante
<nicotano> te*
<socrate> l'ho apreto io
<socrate> aperto
<alastor> nicotano, è preferibile installare prima ubuntu e poi windows o viceversa?
<socrate> l'ho fatto comprare a un amico
<nicotano> prima win poi ubu
<socrate> niente si vede sempre così
<socrate> quando si avvia la scritta ubuntu non è centrata
<nicotano> socrate, verifica se hai i driver in qualche parte del disco e si devono installare
<nicotano> socrate che modello di asus è
<socrate> eseguo
<socrate> eeepc asus 1011px-blk012u
<socrate> niente driver
<nicotano> socrate,  lspci | grep VGA cosa risponde
<socrate> dal terminale?
<nicotano> si certo
<socrate> niente
<socrate> provo a fare l'avanzamento di versione anche se ho un solo giga di ram?
<nippon> ciao a tutti
<nippon> c'è qualcuno?
<nippon> vorrei sapere solo un link per imparare la shell di Linux
<nippon> grazie
<nicotano> socrate, prova con xubuntu in sessione live da cd o da chiavetta usb  e vedi
<socrate> devo formattarlo dici?
<nicotano> nippon, guarda nel forum ci sono tante segnalazioni
<nippon> conosci il link, ieri qualcuno me lo aveva indicato ma purtroppo ho dimenticato a salvarlo
<nicotano> socrate, scarica il file iso e prepari una chiavetta usb con l'apposita utility  crearore dischi d'avvio e lo esegui senza installare
<nicotano> !forum | nippon
<ubot-it> nippon: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<nippon> intendevo il link per studiare la shell
<nicotano> nippon,  usa la ricerca nel forum, in documentazione o in google
<socrate> posso rimanere in linea?
<socrate> o creo problemi?
<nicotano> socrate, nessuno ti caccia
<socrate> stò scaricando l'immagine
<socrate> l'ho riavviato si vede bene
<nicotano> socrate, quale versione hai scaricato
<nicotano> la 11,04
<socrate> stò scaricando
<socrate> xubuntu
<nicotano> socrate> l'ho riavviato si vede bene  a cosa si riferisce
<socrate> alle barre laterali
<steph7> nippon, sul forum campo ricerca scrivi "libri di informatica scaricabili gratuitamente", ci sono diverse guide sulla shell
<e-DIO-t> ma per "la shell linux" intendi la shell o la programmazione bash?
<cristian_c> voelvo domandarvi: quale programa posso usare in alternativa a keytouch?
<cristian_c> *programma
<cyberel> salve, vorrei reinstallare 11.04 sul netbook acer aspire one 532, in dual boot con win7. Ho installato il gnome3 sul 11.04 e ora vorrei tornare a unity.  vorrei chiedere se perdero i dati e i programmi installati.
<nicotano> cyberel, bacup dati se non hai home separata
<cyberel> e per i programmi?
<nicotano> li reinstalli
<cyberel> capito, grazie nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<nicotano> buonasera
<socrate> salve
<nicotano> ciao socrate , hai provato Xubuntu? hai fatto avanzamento ?
<socrate> stò facendo l'avanzamento
<socrate> ancora
<skydive> ciao a tutti
<arone> sera a tutti
<arone> piccolo problemino con ubuntu 11.04: ho installato prelink e successivamente mi ha chiesto un avanzamento parziale e riavvio...
<arone> ma compare la scritta: stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<arone> ho avviato in recovery e disinstallato prelink ma non cambia nulla
<arone> come posso risolvere?
<arone> nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<arone> ce nessuno?
<alastor> buona sera a tutti, sono in un punto cruciale dell'installazione di UBUNTU, se qualcuno mi desse una mano gli sarei grato
<alastor> ho definito due partizioni oltre a quella di windows
<alastor> una da 150 gb in NTFS per i dati
<alastor> una da 40 per ubuntu
<alastor> e una da 170 dove sta windows
<alastor> Windows -> sda1
<alastor> data -> sda2
<alastor> volevo sapere in che formato formattare i 40 gb per ubuntu
<alastor> primaria o logica, posizione della partiione inizio o fine, file system?, punto di mount?
<arone> alastor: formatta in ext4
<alastor> credo che la cosa più importante sia il punto di mount
<arone> win è già installato?
<alastor> si
<alastor> è installato in sda1
<arone> puoi fare fino a 4 partizioni primarie
<arone> per ubuntu devi montarlo in /
<alastor> ma cosa cambia da primaria a logica?
<alastor> quale è meglio?
<alastor> per installarci ubuntu?
<arone> per i sistemi operativi devi usare la primaria
<alastor> ok
<alastor> poi sotto nella finestra delle partizioni posso scegliere il Device for boot loader installation
<alastor> scelgo il root primario, quello di windows o quello di ubuntu?
<pasquale> salve a tuttoi
<alastor> pasquale, ciao!
<arone> ti consiglio http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<xiaoy> alastor, puoi installare ubuntu su una partizione logica
<saybor> ciao, c'è qualche modo per vedere i film su megavideo senza interruzioni ??
<arone> piccolo problemino con ubuntu 11.04: ho installato prelink e successivamente mi ha chiesto un avanzamento parziale e riavvio...
<arone> ma compare la scritta: stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<arone> ho avviato in recovery e disinstallato prelink ma non cambia nulla
<arone> come posso risolvere?
<arone> ho provato a dare apt-get update e dist-upgrade ma nulla
<arone> può essere qualche driver?
<bobbybong> arone, avvanzameento parziale a ubuntu 11.10?
<arone> sera
<arone> qualcuno sa a cosa è dovuto il messaggio all'avvio: *pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions
<arone> con asterisco rosso
<Holden> arone, si, è la configurazione di default in ubuntu, non è un errore
<arone> e perchè si blocca la?
<arone> ho avanzato alla 11.04 e tutto ok
<arone> poi ho installato prelink e mi ha chiesto un avanzamento parziale
<Holden> arone, ho appena controllato, ho anche io quel messaggio. può darsi che se si blocca li non sia pulseaudio, ma il comando successivo che esegue a startup, dovresti controllare i logs
<arone_> cosa può essere?
<surebet> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano sull'installazione di moonlight su ubuntu 11.04?
<surebet> nessuno?
<bobbybong> surebet, io uso kde e chromium sono andato sul sito di radiodj mi chiedeva moonlight l'ho messo sono tornato sulla pagina della radio mi ha installato altre cose moonligth e per adesso funziona
<surebet> bobby io uso betuniq.com,  e la parte live non me la apre, mi dice che ci vuole silverlight. You tube e il resto lo vedo. Non capisco perchè solo quel sito me lo impedisce. Sai cosa potrebbe essere?
<bobbybong> cos'è? un sito una distro non capisco
<surebet> è un sito di scommesse, ed è l'unico  dove non mi permette di entrare sulla sezione live.
<bobbybong> flash è una cosa sirlverligth un altra moonlight è silverlight per linux
<surebet> si certo, io non ho mai parlato di flash. Non capisco perchè vedo youtube e altre cose, e solo li non riesco ad entrare
<bobbybong> magari per cose più semplici funziona vedere filmati e ascoltare laradio ma per interagire con la pagina penso siano cose più complesse
<bobbybong> youtube è in flash
<surebet> ah ecco.. e dando un'occhiata al sito non sapresti dirmi di cosa avrei bisogno?
<bobbybong> ma poi lo hai installato il plugin?
<bobbybong> moonlight?
<surebet> si, mi risulta installato ma quando vado su quel sito mi appare sempre la schermata con silverlight.
<bobbybong> boh?
<surebet> sto impazzendo. Non so più che fare
<surebet> http://betuniq.com/Live/DefaultLive.aspx  il sito è questo, vedi un pò se  a te lo apre..
<bobbybong> prova a vedere se ascolti radiodj che usa quel plugin per vedere se è installato bene
<bobbybong> !chat |surebet, non postare link qui non è permesso
<ubot-it> surebet, non postare link qui non è permesso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<surebet> bobby si , deejay.it lo vedo e lo ascolto..
<bobbybong> surebet, allora il plugin funziona ma non è cosi evoluto da interagire con il server del sito
<surebet> quindi non potrò mai visualizzarlo?
<bobbybong> surebet, ci sono più persone che usano windows che linux potresti ma non ti assicuro che funziona installarti un browser in wine e entrare nel sito cos^
<bobbybong> ì
<surebet> non saprei da dove iniziare! ahahah! sono un novizio!
<bobbybong> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<bobbybong> surebet, leggi e impari
<surebet> grazie bobby
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti!!!
<bl4ckh3r0> vorrei sapere se è possibile fare un downgrade ad ubuntu su netbook eeepc
<bobbybong> bl4ckh3r0, reinstalli
<kajiro> Ciao a tutti
<kajiro> any question?
<paolinux_> ciao
<max230664> ciao
<max230664> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare pidgin?
<attempt> !pidgin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Pidgin
<kiefer> ciao a tutti
<kiefer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702453/
<kiefer> dove trovo usb-modeswitch per ubuntu 10.10? per salvarlo in una chiavetta?
<kiefer>  
<kiefer> ciao a tutti ci riprovo. devo installare su un pc fisso senza rete i file usb-modeswitch, e usare una internet key per far navigare il mio amico
<kiefer> devo farlo prima che qualcuno lo consigli di usare winzozz
<kiefer> la domanda è: cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> scusate l'ora tarda
<cristian_c> volevo soltanto domandarvi una cosa
<cristian_c> siccome ho una huawei e1820, non riesco a fare la connessione e non riesco a capirne i motivi
<cristian_c> riesco a vederla come pendrive usb, ma proprio non riesce ad attivare la connessione
<cristian_c> l'interfaccia non compare nemmeno in network manager
<cristian_c> come posso fare?
<Claudinux> cristian_c, (per curiosità) che versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> 10.10
<cristian_c> percgé curiosità, Claudinux
<Claudinux> cristian_c, per vedere se si trattava della 11.10 che a volte con le chiavette fa i capricci :-)
<cristian_c> se fosse la 11.10 non scrivereiqui :)
<cristian_c> *perché
<cristian_c> *scriverei qui
<Claudinux> :-)
<cristian_c> però ancora non ho risolto niente a distanza di giorni :(
<rickyrich> ciao a tutti
<rickyrich> chi sa indicarmi come configurare bene il touchpad del macbook pro unibody con l'ultima release di ubuntu?
<rickyrich> sono costretto ad utilizzare un mouse esterno
<rickyrich> :(
<cyberEl> ciao! ragà sto cercando da tempo una lista con i commandi del terminal di ubuntu, fin ora nn ho trovato una lista completa, esiste? mi potete aiutare? grazie in anticipo!
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-05
<glpiana> ola
<BetaBrain> buon giorno a tutti vi auguro una buona giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<tasx> Ciao
<bl4ckh3r0> buongiorno a tutti
<bl4ckh3r0> qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile fare un downgrade di versione di ubuntu su netbook?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e ho un problema con i video, quando clicco sulla finestra per spostarla il video sfarfarla. cosa posso fare?
<OverMe> devi reinstallare se vuoi tornare ad una versione precedente
<enzotib> giordano, solo mentre sposti, o anche una volta che hai finito di spostare?
<enzotib> !chi | OverMe
<ubot-it> OverMe: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<OverMe> -.-
<giordano> si solo quando sposto,
<enzotib> giordano, non mi sembra un grosso problema, allora
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<giordano> si ma se poi clicco per ingrandirla lo schermo diventa nero
<enzotib> giordano, e questo lo fa solo dopo che l'hai spostata? se ingrandisci senza prima spostare non dà problemi?
<giordano> si da problemi sia in un modo che nell'altro
<bl4ckh3r0> OverMe: non è possibile farlo senza formattare tutto?
<OverMe> bl4ckh3r0, puoi provare a reinstallarcelo sopra senza formattare, ma non è garantito che funzioni
<bl4ckh3r0> OverMe: infatti non funziona, ho già provato
<OverMe> allora non c'è altro modo
<bl4ckh3r0> ok, grazie lo stesso!
<enzotib> giordano, e allora mi sembra di gran lunga più importante il problema dello schermo nero, che è indipendente dal problema minore dello spostamento. Io al tuo posto avrei iniziato proprio con questo
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giordano> cosa posso fare?
<delgan> ciao...
<reddos> ciao a tutti  ho avuto un problema o gia provato da me x risolverlo ma  non ci riesco       http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702646/    grazie
<Holden> reddos, metti su pastebin l'output di questo comando: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702647/    ecco
<Holden> reddos, esegui questo comando: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702648/
<giordano> come faccio a sapere che scheda video ho montata?
<Holden> reddos, sei sicuro che hai dato il comando correttamente? usa copia incolla... un momento fa abbiamo fatto un cat e il file c'era
<reddos> lo rifo
<Holden> reddos, altrimenti dimmi cosa ti da: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Holden> giordano, lspci
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702649/
<giordano> ok
<Holden> reddos, vediamo  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702650/
<Holden> reddos, ok, già l'hai cancellato, forse hai dato il comando 2 volte. ora dai: sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list.save
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702652/
<Holden> reddos, ah, ovviamente se un comando rm va a buon fine non dice nulla e ritorna al prompt... quindi ha funzionato la prima volta, ma ovviamente la seconda volta non trova il file perchè l'hai già cancellato
<Holden> reddos, infine:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<giordano> ragazzi ho un problema con le finestre video, se apro un film e provo a spostarla sfarfalla, se la ingrandisco si vede lo schermo nero. se uso riproduttore video per vedere il film devo tenere premuta la finestra come se la dovessi spostare. mi potreste dare un consiglio? grazie millllle
<Holden> giordano, disabilita gli effetti
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702655/
<giordano> la scheda video è  una sis
<Holden> reddos, ok, a posto. dovrebbe funzionare ora, prova il gestore aggiornamenti e premi verifica
<reddos> provo ad riavviare il pc ?
<Holden> reddos, no no, non serve riavviare
<giordano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702656/
<Holden> giordano, cos'è, un portatile? che versione di ubuntu hai?
<giordano> si è un sim 2000 medion, versione edubuntu 11.04
<Holden> giordano, non ho esperienza con schede sis, ma ho sentito dire che il driver video ha qualche problema...
<giordano> olè
<giordano> quindi?
<rassel> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la stampante hp. Praticamente mi stampa con colori diversi da quelli originali. Mi poteet aiutare?
<reddos> ok funziona grazie buona giornata a tutti
<Holden> reddos, ciao
<glpiana> !sis | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<glpiana> rassel, hai installato hplip ?
<rassel> glpiana; yes ieri :)
<rassel> glpiana: devo modificare qualcosa per caso?
<massimo18> rassel: cartucce originali o...?
<rassel> massimo18: :D Originali 100% :)
<massimo18> rassel: allora non dovresti avere problemi
<rassel> però se scaneriszzo un volantino che ho, alcuni colori non corrispondono all'originale
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> rassel: parliamo della stampante o dello scanner?
<rassel> massimo18: della stampante...allora aspetta che faccio una prova per sicurezza cose ti dico. :)
<rassel> massimo18: sto stmpanto la qualità e su normal color
<rassel> ti dico cosa esce
<rassel> massimo18: nulla da fare per esempio il verde diventa arancione...
<massimo18> rassel: non so dirti
<glpiana> rassel, se stampi una pagina di prova i colorti sono a posto?
<rassel> glpiana: si direi di si
<rassel> aspetta che provo a stampare con hplip
<rassel> glpiana: niente da fare...se stampo con hplip mi vengano invece che una pagina tre pagine spezzate e i colori sempre uguale
<glpiana> rassel, stampando con che programma i colori non sono corretti?
<rassel> glpiana: allora se stampo con simple scanner non sono correti. Ho provao anche a stampare da hp lip ma sempre uguale
<rassel> glpiana: se vuoi prov a scrivere in colorato con libre office e vedero se va
<glpiana> rassel, prova, ma non vorrei farti sprecare inchiostro e fogli per nulla
<rassel> glpiana: il marroncino per esempio in una logo di un volantno diventa blu
<rassel> glpiana: eh lo so ma se no come faccio a risolvere :)
<glpiana> rassel, ma allora devi controllare i livelli di inchiostro
<glpiana> mancherà il rosso
<rassel> glpiana: dici eh...come devo fare?
<glpiana> rassel, da quanto non cambi la cartuccia?
<rassel> e ua stampante non nuova la mia, eè vecchiotta. Hp deskjet 895 cx. Eh...bohhhh :)non ricordo
<rassel> Dici che mi conviene cambiare eh
<massimo18> rassel: ma le hai ricaricate tu le cartucce?
<glpiana> rassel, stampa blu giallo e rosso e vedi che succede
<rassel> no no originali comprate. Ok opra provo. Se no mi è venuto in mente di andare su xp e vedere se anche li mi stampa il volantino scsannerizzato male che dici?
<massimo18> rassel: hai detto che non sai quando hai cambiato le cartucce e la stampante è vecchia...
<glpiana> rassel, stampa blu giallo e rosso e vedi che succede
<rassel> glpiana: ok
<rassel> lo faccio su libre office ok?
<glpiana> rassel, usa quel che vuoi
<rassel> glpiana: si me li stampa bene un pò più chiari che sullo schermo ma li stampa
<glpiana> rassel, allora fai la prova con diversi colori, e vedi come vengono resi. se son chiari magari quando vengono mischiati non si raggiunge il risultato voluto
<rassel> ok provo
<rassel> glpiana: il verde per esempio diventa giallo ocra...
<glpiana> rassel, secondo me il problema è l'inchiostro
<glpiana> rassel, prova anche da windows se ce l'hai
<rassel> ok faccio cosi. Mi discollego per andare sulla partizione di windows appena ho fatto torno qui. Grazie per ora.
<rassel> glpiana: ecomi sono su xp ora provo
<rassel> glpiana:allora è ufficiale su xp i colori sono tutti ok
<rassel> sono perfetti
<glpiana> rassel, boh
<glpiana> meno male che c'è xp
<rassel> mi dispiace che su ubuntu non stampi bene perchè volevo lasciarlo xp
<rassel> glpiana: ma non è che ci sono delle impostazione da settare?
<glpiana> rassel, controlla come è impostata la stampante su xp, roba tipo qualità di stampa et similia
<glpiana> poi controlla le stesse opzioni sotto ubuntu
<rassel> glpiana: ok va bene ma su ubuntu le devo controllare sotto hplip giusto?
<glpiana> rassel, non ho una hp sotto mano ora. se da un qualunque programma vai su stampa ci sono delle impostazioni o ti apre hplip?
<RE1Mansion> Buongiorno ragazzi, posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<glpiana> !aiuto | RE1Mansion
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> il bot domre
<glpiana> *dorme
<RE1Mansion> Svegliamo il bot.
<RE1Mansion> lol
<rassel> glpiana: mi apre la finestra di stampa di ubuntu non quella di hplip. Mi viene da pensare che sia un probelma di gestioni colori su Xp è sRGB space e qualcosa di la questa opzione non so se esiste
<ubot-it> RE1Mansion: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<RE1Mansion> Bene, allora ecco a voi il quesito, vi linko il topic del forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,483683.0.html
<glpiana> rassel, guarda le opzioni. se non controlli non possiamo saperlo
<rassel> glpiana: bene allora devi riotranre in Ubuntu :D see you letar :)
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, quante porte usb hai sul pc?
<RE1Mansion> Se non erro 3 sul retro e 2 frontali, il joypad è sulla porta frontale.
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, infila nelle altre porte e controlla se tutte rispondono nello stesso modo
<glpiana> sempre che tu già non l'abbia fatto
<RE1Mansion> Ok, ci provo e rifaccio lo scan con lsusb
<RE1Mansion> smanetto un po' con le porte, a tra poco!
<RE1Mansion> ho scambiato con D-Link, ne vede sempre due, incredibile!
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, ne vede due, ma in realtà con id differenti
<RE1Mansion> Esattamente, è la stessa periferica con due ID e col nome diverso
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, inserisci  l'ambbaradan e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | RE1Mansion
<glpiana> !paste | RE1Mansion
<ubottu-it> RE1Mansion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> RE1Mansion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RE1Mansion> ok! eseguo subito.
<giordano> ragazzi mi potreste aiutare ho seguito le istruzioni di questo sito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari , ma mi blocco a etc/x11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> giordano, perchè ti blocchi?
<giordano> vado a trovare xorg.conf ma non esiste
<RE1Mansion> In dmesg | tail devo inserire l'intero risultato di lsusb?
<glpiana> giordano, X11 è con la x maiuscola. il file non necessariamente esiste. eventualmente crealo
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, dmesg | tail ti da un output. quello vorrei vedere. lsusb no c'entra nulla ora
<rassel> glpiana: allora ti dico cosa è successo...se metto su ubuntu draft color è tutto ok se metto normal color no...
<RE1Mansion> Ah ok, avevo inteso male la frase, ora incollo con paste.
<glpiana> rassel, hai la soluzione in mano a questo punto :)
<RE1Mansion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702679/
<RE1Mansion> Ecco a te!
<giordano> ma nel file cosa devo scrivere solo '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” ''
<rassel> glpiana: si però in questo modo la qualità dell'immagine è scarsa
<glpiana> giordano, quello che c'è scritto nella guida devi scrivere
<glpiana> rassel, nelle opzioni di stampa hai una scheda "colori"?
<rassel> glpiana: dicimao che draft color è il corrsipettivo in xp di Bozza. No ho controlato sia su hplip sioa sul predefinito di ubuntu. Or riguardo per sicurezza
<RE1Mansion> Se potessi disattivare una delle due periferiche, o meglio uno dei due ID, avrei risolto.
<rassel> glpiana: c'è print out apparency. e sotto gamma e brightness
<glpiana> !image | rassel
<ubot-it> rassel: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubottu-it> rassel: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, vedo anche un errore lì
<glpiana> RE1Mansion, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/JoystickGenerico questa l'hai già letta?
<glpiana> rassel, però ora devo andare. a più tardi
<RE1Mansion> Si si, ho letto decine di volte.
<RE1Mansion> Adesso ci smanetto un po'.
<rassel> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/177475
<rassel> glpiana: ah ok. Ci sentiamo domani mi sa:)
<rassel> glpiana: grazie per l'aiuto per ora :)
<RE1Mansion> Boh eppure in dev trova un solo Joypad, il consueto "js0"
<RE1Mansion> Che è locato in /dev/input/
<Zerox> ciao
<lotzofliz> ciao
<giuk74> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino con Ubuntu, ho fatto casino con i settaggi di compiz e sono sparite le barre, laterale e superiore, che fare ???
<Odo> giuk74, se vuoi resettare compiz, ma chiaro perdi tutte le cose settate in precedenza, puoi semplicemente rinominare la cartella .compiz
<rassel> glpiana: ci sei per caso?
<giuk74> si scusa, son qui, si si, mi va bene tornare alla versione classica ... ke devo fare una volta arrivato alla console ?
<Odo> giuk74, no spetta se tu rinomini la .config semplicemente ritornano le impostazioni da primo avvio per intenderci
<Odo> esci e riavvia la sessione
<giuk74> si, va benissimo ! come faccio ?
<Odo> giuk74, mv .compiz .compiz_old
<Odo> e riavvi la sessione,
<Odo> se non hai le barre e non puoi aprire un terminale, vai in console alternativa ctrl+alt+f2
<giuk74> ci sono, ora riavvio ...
<Odo> giuk74, non serve che riavvii tutto
<Odo> basta che esci dalla sessione e rientri
<giuk74> fatto, perfetto, grazie mille !!!!!
<lido1970> buongiorno a tutti
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<leopold> ciao a tutti. Domanda lampo.
<leopold> ha senso cercare 8 gb di ram con ubuntu ? se si, credo sia quasi obbligato ad installare la versione a 64 bit...vero ?
<leopold> qualcuno è disponibile a rispondere ? Grazie
<glpiana> leopold, cercare la ram? che significa?
<remix_tj> in ogni caso
<remix_tj> anche la 32bit va bene con 8gb di ram
<glpiana> col kernel pae
<remix_tj> che te lo installa di default
<remix_tj> e comunque leopold
<remix_tj> parla potabile.
<glpiana> lol
<leopold> significa comprare un portatile con 8 gb di ram
<leopold> remix_tj    C6?
<remix_tj> eh
<leopold> dicevo...vorrei comprare un portatile ed ora ci sono alcuni con 6 o 8 gb ram
<leopold> devo utilizzare la versione a 64 bit?
<leopold> nessuno mi aitua
<leopold> aiuta?
<remix_tj> leopold: ti ho detto che vanno bene 8gb
<remix_tj> anche a 32bit
<leopold> la vera differenza nella scelta ?
<FrancescoLE> ciao a tutti
<FrancescoLE> come risolvo questo problema? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702747/
<nicotano> salve
<FrancescoLE> qualcuno mi aiuta? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702747/
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, guarda qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linuxdcpp/+bug/748842
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 748842 in linuxdcpp "linuxdcpp assert failure: linuxdcpp: ../../src/xcb_io.c:140: dequeue_pending_request: Проверочное утверждение «req == dpy->xcb->pending_requests» не выполнено." [High,Fix released]
<FrancescoLE> scusami, quindi come lo risolvo?
<glpiana> capito, devo leggerlo io :)
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, che sistema usi? ubuntu kubuntu o altro? e che versione=?
<FrancescoLE> ubuntu normale
<FrancescoLE> 11.04
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, ha mai funzionato?
<FrancescoLE> si
<FrancescoLE> non riesco a capire però a seguito di quali modifiche ha smesso di funzionare
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, e poi?
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, cerca il file o la directory di configurazione del programma, rinominala e avvia il programma di nuovo e vedi se va
<FrancescoLE> ottimo!
<FrancescoLE> mi ha creato una nuova cartella ora
<glpiana> FrancescoLE, adesso se puoi usarlo così fallo, altrimenti prova a ripristinare i file man mano prendendoli dalla directory rinominata. ogni volta riavvii il programma e vedi cosa lo blocca
<FrancescoLE> ok
<FrancescoLE> grazie 1000
<glpiana> :)
<FrancescoLE> buona giornata
<glpiana> altrettanto
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> volevo fare una domanda semplice semplice visto che sembra essere solo una cavolata il mio prob
<glpiana> falla
<tdk200> ho un asus 1001pxd il pc va benissimo
<tdk200> solo che l'audio nn c'è hehe
<tdk200> cioè credo rilevi la scheda ma nn si sente niente
<glpiana> tdk200, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> tdk200, vedi le colonnine?
<tdk200> avevo letto su internet che il problema era il microfono ma il mic mi funziona vedo che si muove la barra
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> le vedoooooo
<glpiana> tdk200, ora, guarda la base delle singole colonne: vedi scritto MM ?
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> ci sono scritte master head phone speaker
<tdk200> s
<glpiana> tdk200, fai così, prendi una schermata che guardo io
<glpiana> !image | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubottu-it> tdk200: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> http://imagebin.org/177493
<tdk200> devo pure ridurre la barra al fianco di unity :D
<tdk200> troppo grande per un netbook
<tdk200> wa cmq va una scheggia su internet :D
<glpiana> tdk200, premi esc ed esce da alsa mixer
<tdk200> ok è grave?
<glpiana> clicca sull'icona del volume della barra e apri la regolazione volume
<tdk200> preferenze audio?
<glpiana> tdk200, vai nella scheda "hardware" e dimmi cosa leggi
<glpiana> sì preferenze
<tdk200> duplex sterio analogico audio interno un uscita un ingresso
<tdk200> stereo*
<glpiana> tdk200, nel menu in basso avrai più di una opzione
<tdk200> quale scelgo?
<glpiana> tdk200, non so cosa vedi per cui ti direi di provare tutte le possibilità
<tdk200> nessuna va
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> c'è qualcosa che è possibile fare da terminale?
<glpiana> tdk200, vai sualla scheda "uscita"
<glpiana> tdk200, prendi una schermata
<tdk200> ci sono nella scheda uscita :D
<tdk200> faccio sempre come prima?
<glpiana> tdk200, sì
<tdk200> dopo cmq vedo pure se vanno le cuffie
<tdk200> dopo
<tdk200> manco stamp r sist va + :S
<glpiana> tdk200, basta stamp. e comuqnue cattura schermata è sotto ad accessori
<tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tdk200> http://imagebin.org/177496
<glpiana> tdk200, ti da solo analog speaker e headphones?
<tdk200> no anche altri ma nn riesco a farteli vedere
<glpiana> tdk200, scrivi :)
<tdk200> glpiana volevo farti una richiesta un pò come dire troppo azzardata ma un assistenza da pc a pc nn è possibile? ?? :|
<glpiana> tdk200, non qui
<tdk200> lo so che posso sembrare tro
<tdk200> troppo azzardato
<tdk200> come possiamo??
<tdk200> te lo concedo un pò nelle tue mani mannaggia solo per l'audio ci ferega
<glpiana> tdk200, non so. io non faccio assistenza in remoto, mi spiace :)
<tdk200> tutto va a meraviglia
<tdk200> vabè facciam così mi rassegno al fatto che nn ho audio
<tdk200> proverò altre volte io adesso vado
<tdk200> ciao e grazie
<tdk200> nn è che si può fare con pulse audio o dico na scemenza?
<glpiana> tdk200, dimmi una cosa: se scrivi uname -a    che riga ottieni?
<tdk200> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:17:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * nicotano saluta
<tdk200> ha messo il 64 bit??
<glpiana> tdk200, ha mai funzionato l'audio?
<tdk200> no
<tdk200> poco fa ho smesso di installare
<glpiana> passami quello che esce da: lspci | grep -i audio
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<glpiana> tdk200, hai più di una uscita per le casse? tipo davanti e dietro al tower?
<tdk200> no ho solo un jack dove dice che si può usare sia mic che cuffie cosa strana
<OverMe> wtf
<glpiana> O.o
<tdk200> è
<tdk200> che ne so come li fanno sti pc :S
<tdk200> mannaggia
<glpiana> lol
<tdk200> aspè vado a prendere un paio di cuffie lo provo con quelle
<OverMe> pare vero
<OverMe> http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1001PXD/websites/Global/products/7w5YDL1OdNRjrvgY/trJMjUoZOWrBvDjt_500.jpg
<tdk200> è
<tdk200> miva dico balle
<tdk200> mica*
<tdk200> cazzoooooooooooooo scusate
<tdk200> con le cuffie vaaaaa maledetto
<tdk200> ho messo le casse del pc mio va
<glpiana> tdk200, come è impostato il connettore nella scheda "uscita" ora?
<tdk200> ok che vedo
<tdk200> analog cpeaker
<tdk200> speaker
<tdk200> strano
<glpiana> tdk200, se metti su headphone?
<tdk200> waaaaa
<tdk200> qualsiasi cosa cambi va sempre con le casse collegate al jak
<tdk200> nn stacca l'audio
<tdk200> dovrebbe no
<cyberEl> ciao! ragazzi sto cercando una lista piu completa possibile per i commandi del terminal ovviamente per ubuntu, potete aiutarmi con qualche link? grazie in anticipo!!!
<glpiana> tdk200, torna nella scheda "hardware". ripetimi che opzioni hai
<tdk200> pazzesco
<tdk200> spento stereo analogio input
<tdk200> surraund analogico + input.
<tdk200> 4.1
<tdk200> surrand analogico
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> sto poggiato su un ginocchio perdonate raga
<tdk200> stereo analogico output
<tdk200> e
<glpiana> tdk200, prova tutte le combinazioni in entramebe le schede
<tdk200> duplex stereo analogico
<glpiana> vado, buon pomeriggio
<tdk200> thanks
<nabbo> ciao a tutti
<cyberEl> ciao! ragazzi sto cercando una lista piu completa possibile per i commandi del terminal ovviamente per ubuntu, potete aiutarmi con qualche link? grazie in anticipo!!!
<western> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cyberEl> grazie mille!
<sage79> salve. su un eee pc dual core con 1 gb di ram metto 32 o 64 bit?
<d4vey> sage79, immagino sia un 32bit.... se metti la 64 che senso ha?
<sage79> dual core è a 64 bit
<d4vey> sage79, non capisco, lo dai per scontato?
<d4vey> cioè, non è detto che il dual core sia 64 bit
<d4vey> o magari lo è per quei pc e io non lo so...
<sage79> ogni dual core è 64 bit
<sage79> credo
<d4vey> ah... ok... non credevo, ma può essere ;)
<sage79> !64bit
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Architettura64Bit
<Steeler> .
<Steeler> ma cos'ha freendone?
<akis24> ciao
<xanscale> salve ha tutti, ho un problema con la sk di rete, posso chiedere qui?
<d4vey> xanscale, chiedi... se qualcuno sa, risponde!
<xanscale> in pratica non me la riconosce
<xanscale> devo ogni volta fare "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" e "dhclient eth0" e poi funziona
<xanscale> ad ogni riavvio devo fare sta cosa
<d4vey> xanscale, sei da interfaccia grafica? e che versione hai?
<xanscale> sto da interfaccia, come versione ho ubuntu 11.10. che pero non centra, vi spiego
<xanscale> avevo questo hdd su un altro pc, poi l'ho messo qui e non mi attiva la sk di rete
<xanscale> credo sia un problema di mac address diversi
<d4vey> xanscale,
<d4vey> prova a dare questo comando da terminale
<d4vey> nm-connection-editor
<xanscale> con sudo?
<d4vey> mmm... si
<d4vey> nelle connessioni tramite cavo c'è qualche impostazione?
<xanscale> vuoto
<xanscale> provo a sistemarlo da qui
<xanscale> strano che questa interfaccia non sia visibile da network makager
<d4vey> xanscale, esatto, mettigli un'impostazione. E poi prova a riavviare...
<xanscale> ok grazie molte
<d4vey> xanscale, magari se riavvii ora fammi sapere come è andata :D
<xanscale> riavvio e torno qui asp
<xanscale> niente
<xanscale> d4vey
<d4vey> mmm...
<d4vey> non ti so dire cavolo....
<xanscale> sembrava una buona idea
<d4vey> xanscale, strano che non le salvi...
<xanscale> se ora rientro in nm la vedo
<xanscale> quindi se l'è salvata
<d4vey> xanscale, è spuntanto il "connetti automaticamente"
<d4vey> ?
<xanscale> d4vey si
<xanscale> dover riformattare per questa scemenza è assurdo
<attempt> xanscale prova con wicd.
<xanscale> secondo me è un problema di mac address
<attempt> alle perse togli l'uno e l'altro e setti la connessione in modo permanente da interfaces e se usi wifi anche wpa supplicant.
<xanscale> cioè si ritrova a gestire una sk di rete con un mac address diverso
<attempt> ho cambiato schede di rete wifi fisicamente piu' volte a sistemi ubuntu senza problemi.
<attempt> tranne attivare il driver o il firmware.
<Ginjinho> Buonasera a tutti
<Ginjinho> ho un problema...al limite del comico, temo di aver perso i permessi di eseguire sudo
<attempt> avvia da recovery
<attempt> ovvero come root. riassegna il tuo utente al gruppo sudo.
<attempt> sera K99Brain
<Ginjinho> attempt, come faccio a riassegnare il mio utente ai sudoers?
<Ginjinho> ah ok...
<Ginjinho> al gruppo sudo
<Ginjinho> provo subito, grazie!
<K99Brain> ciao attempt
<K99Brain> al gruppo sudo... -.-''
<attempt> addgroup tuonome sudo
<attempt> da root. usa il kernel recovery all'avvio.
<cisto> ciao a tutti
<attempt> altrimenti avvii x. startx se hai shell da root. poi vai in impostazioni di sistema gestione utenti e aggiungi il tuo al gruppo sudo da interfaccia grafica.
<attempt> l'indirizzo preciso dei menu te lo trovi da solo che io uso kde e non gnome ne tantomeno unity.
<K99Brain> attempt, guarda che se ne è andato
<attempt> azz
<attempt> vabbe'. grazie K99Brain
<K99Brain> lol
<attempt> sta' provando a entrare da root.
<cisto> problema: dopo aver installato ubuntu netbook remix in un netbook appunto, ho incasinato il grub, seguendo la guida e i forum ho provato a porre rimedio ma non riesco ad identificare la partizione in cui risiede linux
<K99Brain> cisto, sei da live cd, adesso?
<K99Brain> o live usb, se è un net senza lettore cd
<cisto> ho davanti il netbook su cd live ma sctivo da un'altro pc esatto live usb
<K99Brain> cisto, e non ti puoi connettere qui direttamente da quello, si farebbe prima
<K99Brain> cisto, comunque, apri un terminale
<K99Brain> cisto, sudo pasted -l
<K99Brain> cisto, sudo parted -l
<K99Brain> scusa, la seconda
<cisto> ora provo a connettermi, già aperto e nel resoconto non trovo la partizione con linux, affianco ad ognuna scriva non-linux
<cisto> ora hoho appena scritto il comando sudo parted -l
<K99Brain> cisto, mi serve vedere l'output di quel comando
<K99Brain> !paste | cisto
<ubot-it> cisto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cisto> ok ora provo a connettermi
<cisto> entro dal netbook
<K99Brain> cisto2, quindi?
<cisto2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702873/
<K99Brain> cisto2, non vedo nessun linux
<K99Brain> cisto2, per caso hai installato tramite wubi?
<K99Brain> cisto2, una finta installazione dentro windows, insomma?
<sage79> come attivo compiz su 11.04? non trovo piu la voce
<K99Brain> cisto2, no pvt, qui va bene
<K99Brain> cisto2, segui questa guida:
<K99Brain> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<K99Brain> anzi, no, spe
<K99Brain> ho sbagliato link ..
<K99Brain> aspetta
<K99Brain> cisto2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<K99Brain> questa
<cisto2> ok ora provo grazie!
<andreapanic> ciao a tutti
<Mossa> salve
<cisto2> non capivo il pvt! ecco cosa mi risponde http://paste.ubuntu.com/702878/
<K99Brain> cisto2, sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<Mossa> xke quando voglio fare l'aggiornamento da "gestore Aggiornamenti" mi da"Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati  L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate."????
<K99Brain> cisto2, la sdb è la tua chiavetta da 1 GB
<K99Brain> sda è il disco
<K99Brain> Mossa, perche ti manca qualche chiave
<K99Brain> spe
<K99Brain> !gpgerr | Mossa
<ubot-it> Mossa: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Mossa> ok
<K99Brain> Mossa, comunque sono piu dei warning che dei veri errori
<K99Brain> Mossa, nulla di preoccupante
<Mossa> ok..ma voglio fare gli aggiornamenti
<Mossa> come faccio?
<Mossa> (sono abbastanza ingorante in materia)
<K99Brain> Mossa, fallo da terminale
<K99Brain> Mossa, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> Mossa, poi
<cisto2> K99Brain, sda1 o sda2?
<K99Brain> Mossa, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mossa> ok..ci provo e t dico
<K99Brain> cisto2, sda e basta, l'MBR è relativo al disco e non solo a una specifica partizione
<K99Brain> Mossa, dovresti ricevere lo stesso errore che vedi per via grafica, ma con qualche dettaglio in piu
<K99Brain> Mossa, tipo appunto, la chiave che ti manca
<cisto2> K99Brain perfetto di nuovo grazie, poi ti dico
<Mossa> k99brian , http://paste.ubuntu.com/702887/
<sage79> come attivo compiz su 11.04? non trovo piu la voce in aspetto
<K99Brain> Mossa, chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti e riprova
<Mossa> K99Brain, mi da la stessa cosa
<cisto2> K99Brain, mi dice sempre sudo: ms-sys: command not found
<K99Brain> Mossa, l'hai messo sudo?
<K99Brain> cisto2, l'hai installato ms-sys come dice la guida?
<K99Brain> (no e no, immagino)
<Mossa> ah ecco...ora sembra ke sta andando :)
<cisto2> K99Brain, scusa sono una frana..
<K99Brain> cisto2, non scusarti, hai il live di ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<cisto2> questo è un'altrobel quesito.. non lo so
<cisto2> ho provato il 32 ma non va
<Mossa> K99Brian, questo mi da alla fine dell'aggiornamento http://paste.ubuntu.com/702892/
<Mossa> niente di grave?
<K99Brain> Mossa, bon, adesso hai il numero della chiave
<K99Brain> Mossa, segui le istruzioni
<K99Brain> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<K99Brain> cisto2, uname -m
<cisto2> K99Brain, è 32
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> cisto2, scarica questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<cisto2> K99Brain, continua a darmi la stessa risposta su terminale
<K99Brain> cisto2, un passo alla volta, devi installare ms-sys
<K99Brain> cisto2, scaricalo e installalo
<cisto2> fatto, ora riprovo
<cisto2> ?
<K99Brain> si
<cisto2> K99Brain, sempre uguale
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> cisto2, fai vedere su pastebin
<Mossa1> k99Brain, devo mettere sudo davanti a gpg --keyserver?
<cisto2> K99Brain, mi rende proprio lo stesso command not found
<K99Brain> cisto2, ma lo hai installato ms-sys?
<K99Brain> Mossa1, no
<cisto2> si ti incollo su pastebin il messaggio di installazione pacchetto
<K99Brain> Mossa1, il comando, tutto su una riga, è questo:
<Mossa1> mi risponde cosi allora "gpg: Missing argument for option "--keyserver""
<K99Brain> Mossa1, gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Mossa1> okok
<cisto2> K99Brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702895/
<K99Brain> Mossa1, devi mettere tutto il comando, ovviamente mettendo il tuo codice della chiave gpg mancante
<K99Brain> cisto2, ok, mi pare a posto
<K99Brain> cisto2, prova a riavviare
<cisto2> K99Brain, a riavviare completamente da cdlive?
<K99Brain> cisto2, no, prova senza live
<cisto2> cioè usb
<K99Brain> cisto2, vedi se funziona, se non funziona torna qui
<Mossa1> k99brain,bash: errore di sintassi vicino il simbolo non atteso "&&"
<K99Brain> Mossa1, mh
<cisto2> ah ok grazie di tutto ciao (spero)!
<K99Brain> Mossa1, fai vedere su pastebin
<Mossa1> ok
<Mossa1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702898/
<K99Brain> Mossa1, ne manca un pezzo infatti
<Holden> Mossa1, gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6516D5B4666270B8GPG && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Holden> senza < e > attorno alla chiave
<K99Brain> Mossa1, e il numero della chiave non deve essere messo con le parentesi angolari
<Holden> e senza GPG finale :D
<Holden> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6516D5B4666270B8 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> ecco, anche
<K99Brain> lol
<Holden> di sicuro ci dimentichiamo qualcos'altro :D
<Mossa1> ok..sembra stia andando
<K99Brain> Holden, ovvio... tipo: Mossa1, inoltre hai un paio di repo non validi
<Mossa1> che tradotto vuol dire?
<K99Brain> Mossa1, hai un ppa keepassx che devi cancellare
<Mossa1> ahahah sei passato dal giorgianese al cinese per me
<Holden> Mossa1, fai vedere: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mossa1> :)
<Mossa1> mi ha dato questo dopo quel super comando di prima http://paste.ubuntu.com/702906/
<cisto> K99Brain, non va..
<K99Brain> cisto, hm
<K99Brain> cisto, che errore ti dà?
<K99Brain> Mossa1, dai il comando che ti ha passato Holden
<cisto> K99Brain, error no such partition grub rescue
<Mossa1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702908/
<K99Brain> cisto, uhm, riprova a ripristinare l'mbr
<K99Brain> cisto, devi riscaricare e reinstallare il pacchetto ms-sys
<K99Brain> cisto, ecco la guida
<K99Brain> !mbr | cisto
<ubot-it> cisto: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Mossa1> visto l'ultimo paste k99brain ?
<K99Brain> Mossa1, sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list.d/keepassx-ppa-natty.list*
<K99Brain> anche senza -r in effetti
<K99Brain> va beh
<K99Brain> ininfluente
<K99Brain> Mossa1, fatto?
<Mossa1> si
<K99Brain> Mossa1, sudo apt-get update
<Mossa1> sta andando..
<cisto> fatto fatto, ma non credo abbia funzionato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702913/
<K99Brain> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<K99Brain> sudo: ms-sys: command not found
<K99Brain> direi di no...
<roan_> ho un problema con pidgin, ma anche con emesene; quando aggiungo dei nuovi contatti mi dice che è impossibile aggiungerli.
<K99Brain> cisto, di nuovo, hai scaricato E INSTALLATO ms-sys?
<Mossa1> k99brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702914/
<cisto> si certo, ti ho anche inviato su patebin il messaggio di installazione
<K99Brain> cisto, è un live cd, se hai riavviato devi fare tutto di nuovo
<K99Brain> Mossa1, sudo rm google-chrome.list*
<K99Brain> Mossa1, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<Mossa1> rm: impossibile rimuovere "google-chrome.list*": File o directory non esistente
<cisto> si si, l'ho rifatto prima di provare
<K99Brain> cisto, dpkg -l | grep -i ms-sys
<cisto> scrivo questo comando?
<K99Brain> cisto, sii
<Mossa1> k99brain, visto ke mi ha dato dopo ke ho dato quel comando?
<K99Brain> Mossa1, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list*
<K99Brain> Mossa1, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<Mossa1> ok
<cisto> K99Brain, non ha fatto nulla
<K99Brain> cisto, ms-sys non è installayo
<K99Brain> cisto, dove lo hai scaricato, in che cartella lo hai?
<cisto> ho fatto fare l'autoinstallazione non so dove sia
<K99Brain> cisto, riniziamo, va
<K99Brain> cisto, wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<K99Brain> cisto, sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Mossa1> k99brain, sembra ke ha aggiornato tutto e nn mi ha dato nessun errore
<K99Brain> Mossa1, bene, allora sei a posto
<Mossa1> sei un grande, grazie!
<K99Brain> prego :)
<cisto> K99Brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/702920/
<K99Brain> cisto, riproviamo
<K99Brain> cisto, wget http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<K99Brain> cisto, è un comando
<K99Brain> cisto, fai vedere cosa fa
<cisto> non ti seguo, scrivo wget e poi?
<K99Brain> cisto, aspetta che sto sbagliando io
<K99Brain> momento
<K99Brain> cisto, ufff, il wiki da un forbidden col wget
<K99Brain> va be
<K99Brain> cisto, se clicchi semplicemente sul link, te lo fa scaricare, giusto?
<cisto> esatto, e io lomando in esecuzione
<cisto> mi restituisce sempre lo stello messaggio di installazione
<K99Brain> cisto, che mesaggio?
<cisto> quello che ho pastato
<cisto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702923/
<K99Brain> cisto, ma questo dopo che dai il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda ?
<K99Brain> cisto, oppure solo dopo l'installazione?
<cisto> noquesto lo ho pastato sono per farti verificare che l'installazione fosse andata a buon fine dato che non sto capendo
<K99Brain> cisto, ah
<K99Brain> cisto, dai il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<cisto> idem command not found
<K99Brain> cisto, allora non hai installato una sega
<cisto> ma cribio
<K99Brain> cisto, invece di installare, se clicchi sul link, riesci invece a SALVARE il file?
<cisto> ora provo
<cisto> risultato identico anche nel terminale
<K99Brain> cisto, aspetta
<K99Brain> cisto, prova SOLO a scaricare il file ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<K99Brain> cisto, da qualche parte
<K99Brain> poi lo installaimo a mano
<K99Brain> cisto, ce l'hai quel file?
<K99Brain> cisto, magari nella home oppure sulla scrivania o nella cartella Scaricati
<cisto> fatto
<K99Brain> cisto, dove si trova?
<cisto> in scaricati
<K99Brain> cisto, sudo dpkg -i ~/Scaricati/ms-sys_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<K99Brain> cisto, fai vedere su pastebin se tutto è ok
<cisto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702931/
<K99Brain> ottimo
<K99Brain> cisto, riprova il comando sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda
<cisto> riprovo col solito comando?
<cisto> ok
<K99Brain> si
<cisto> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<K99Brain> ottimo
<K99Brain> cisto, prova a riavviare
<cisto> it works?
<K99Brain> senza live
<cisto> ok grazie mille!
<K99Brain> casomai torna qui :)
<cisto> perfetto
<Gazuya> Salve ho un processore intel E8500@ 3,16 Ghz ed è a 64bit.
<Gazuya> che sistema operativo devo installare su questa macchina?
<Gazuya> nessuno?
<Gazuya> oh ragazzi
<Gazuya> ma siam pazzi
<K99Brain> Gazuya, ubuntu normale a 64 bit va benissimo
<Gazuya> allora
<Gazuya> amd 64?
<K99Brain> Gazuya, oppure kubuntu, se ti piace di piu kde
<K99Brain> Gazuya, si si, 64
<Gazuya> mi piace unity
<Gazuya> ok
<Gazuya> no era un pò ambiguo perchè è scritto amd 64
<K99Brain> si ma va bene anche per intel, è fuorviante il nome
<sage79> ho un pc con windows con una stampante. come faccio dal pc con linux a stampare?
<Son_Goku123> sera
<arone> sera a tutti...
<arone> solito problemino non risolto...ho avanzato alla 11.04 e tutto ok, poi ho installato prelink e mi ha chiesto un avanzamento parziale con riavvio...ma dopo il grub si blocca
<arone> * PulseAudio...
<arone> Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
<arone> enabling additional executabel...
<arone> in mod ripristino ho disinstallato prelink ma non cambia nulla
<arone> chi mi aiuta?
<K99Brain> sage79, su win devi anzitutto condividere la stampante
<K99Brain> sage79, poi dal pc linux dovresti vederla nelle risorse di rete
<K99Brain> sage79, o meglio, dopo devi instllarla come stampante di rete
<sage79> ma tramite samba?
<bobbybong> arone, prova sudo  do-release-upgrade
<bobbybong> prima sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> sage79, no, proba in un browser a andare su http://localhost:631
<K99Brain> sage79, administration > aggiungi stampante
<sage79> è condivisa
<sage79> con un altro windows me la vede con ubuntu no
<arone> ho provato sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ma mi da errore ai server security ecc
<bobbybong> arone, prova sudo  do-release-upgrade
<arone> ho un dubbio che non sia realmente connesso è possibile?
<K99Brain> sae sei qui....
<bobbybong> da dove stai scrivendo?
<arone> nel senso...che io utilizzo una key fastweb
<arone> dalla partizione win
<bobbybong> arone, reinstalla sulla stessa partizione senza formattare resetti ubuntu alla situazione iniziale perdi i programmi che hai installato ma non i dati e le configurazioni
<arone> ok prima provo sudo  do-release-upgrade caso mai....
<bobbybong> se non sei connesso non funziona
<arone> per verificare se lo sono?
<bobbybong> ping www.google.com
<bobbybong> control c per chiudere l'applicazione
<arone> sudo dhclient eth0 è per via cavo ma con la key?
<bobbybong> non so
<arone> cioè da terminale che comando devo dare?
<bobbybong> ping www.google.com
<arone> ah ok scusa
<arone> grazie
<kiefer> ciao a tutti
<kiefer> devo installare usb-modeswitch e le dipendenze in un pc fisso. che devo fare?
<bobbybong> kiefer, installa da solo le dipendenze il gestore di pacchetti
<kiefer> bobbybong, no
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<kiefer> bobbybong, il pc è fisso senza la rete scusate la poca precisione
<bobbybong> se hai messo dei ppa alla cazzo magari no
<bobbybong> devi essere collegato
<n3tz666> Salve a tutti
<kiefer> ho scaricato i pacchetti dalla rete ma non trova le dipendenza
<bobbybong> devi essere collegato
<kiefer> bobbybong, non ne ho la possibilità, possibile che non ci sia un modo per installare il pacchetto e le dovute dipendenza scaricandole dal mio portatile o portandole nella home del fisso?
<kiefer> non mi posso collegare se non ho usb-modeswitch
<karma374> Salve a tutti
<bobbybong> se hai scaricato tutto installa con dkpg
<karma374> avrei un problema da neofita di Ubuntu...
<bobbybong> pacchetto per pacchetto
<kiefer> ok provo
<kiefer> bobbybong, grazie
<bobbybong> dpkg -i
<karma374> ho installato la versione 11.04 m e pare che l'installazione  è riuscita...
<karma374> pero non riesco a connettermi ad internet...
<karma374> perchè non riesco a d accendere l'antenna wireless come s e ubuntu non riconoscesse l'hardware
<bobbybong> karma374, in alto a sinistra sul pannello c'è l'icona che ti permettere di scegliere il tipo di connessione
<n3tz666> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio: " Gestisco dei server per un'azienda con più di 100 dipendenti, i quali per parlare tra loro al momento stanno utilizzando skype….purtroppo questo comporta un utilizzo elevato della banda internet, quindi mi chiedevo se mi conveniva utilizzare un server IRC installato su una macchina ubuntu in locale (la rete è completamente gigabit) potete darmi qualche consiglio o qualche guida d
<n3tz666> a seguire?"
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<karma374> funziona persino il bluetooth
<bobbybong> !chat | n3tz666
<ubot-it> n3tz666: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<n3tz666> scusate
<arone> da cd live è possibile posizionarsi nella cartella home del hd con il comando cd ed eseguire aggiornamenti?
<arone> qualcuno sa darmi una risp?
<bobbybong> arone, devi usare chroot
<bobbybong> segui la guida per ripristinare grub per entrare in chroot
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<arone> ma il grup funzia
<arone> grub
<bobbybong> devi usare chroot
<bobbybong> per entrare nella tua installazione capisci
<bobbybong> ?
<bobbybong> man chroot così capisci cosa fa la chroot
<Digiu> salve
<asus> ciao ho grub sparito come lo reistallo da livecd ?
<Digiu> un consiglio...sto acquistando un asus u36sd, per linux va ok?
<bobbybong> !grub | asus
<ubot-it> asus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Digiu> sono indeciso anche sulla configurazione...i5 o i7?
<bobbybong> ! chat | Digiu
<ubot-it> Digiu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Digiu> tks
<luigis> qualcuno sa se è possibile cambiare lo spessore dei bordi delle finestre ?
<luigis> vorrei un theme con dei bordi finestra più sottili
<luigis> vorrei un tema minimale
<bobbybong> ! chat | luigis
<ubot-it> luigis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luigis> sorry
<Steeler> !registrare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'registrare'
<kiefer> bobbybong, ho fatto è andata a buon fine l'installazione. non riesco a collegare il pc alla rete tramite usb del cellulare, con Tethering
<bobbybong> kiefer, non so aiutarti
<kiefer> bobbybong, ti ringrazio comunque. provo a chiedere al lug della mia citta, ciao
<bobbybong> :)
<Anubi> salve a tutti
<Anubi> ...
<Anubi> c'è qualcuno in questa chat? mi servirebbe supporto
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Anubi
<ubot-it> Anubi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> lol
<Steeler> Che gli admin mettano come msg di benvenuto: Chiedere Senza Chiedere di Chiedere.
<peter____> scusate tutti
<peter____> ho un problema con istallazione di ubuntu sul pc
<peter____> chi mi sa dire perche durante l'istallazione di ubuntu la risoluzione del pc diventa bassa??
<cristian_c> peter____, che installazione hai eseguito?
<peter____> ubuntu 11.04 con cd live
<cristian_c> ci sta che sia così
<cristian_c> che driver usavi sulla live?
<peter____> in che sensso?
<cristian_c> parlo della scheda video ovviamente
<peter____> scusa l'ignoranza ma sono nuovo di queste cose
<peter____> ah io ho la scheda video intel gs45/gma 4500mhd
<cristian_c> peter____, ora a che punto sei?
<peter____> ho interroto l'istallazone perche pensavo fosse un brutto segno
<peter____> in pratica vedevo il menu di scelta della lingua iniziale pero la risoluzione mi diventava cosi bassa che lo vedevo a fatica cosa che non succede all'avvio di win7
<cristian_c> peter____, beh, a me è sempre successo
<cristian_c> non è detto
<peter____> ah si? quindi vado avanti con l'istallazione anche se la risoluzione e bassa?
<tdk200> CIAO  qualcuno ha visto gl piana??
<tdk200> mi ha aiutato oggi con un eeepc 1001pxd
<tdk200> e gli volevo dire che il pc quando muovo le impostazioni dell'audio che nn si  sentiva nulla
<tdk200> avvolte va ma quando spengo il pc non funziona di nuovo
<tdk200> in poche parole è come gli girank
<tdk200> girano
<tdk200> ciao a tutti o me ne vo spero domani di beccarlo
<tdk200> ciao notteù
<cristian_c> peter____, puoi farlo, ma non so cosa succede se l'hai interrotta :-\
<peter____> c'e ma l'istallazione vera e propria non l'ho fatta partire sono arivato sono al primo menu di scelta lingua poi vedendo la risoluzione bassa mi sono dettto che c'era qualcosa che non andava e allora ho imterotto l'istallazione
<cristian_c> peter____, fai una prova
<peter____> uhm ok ok grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> domanduzza della sera
<cristian_c> non riesco a fare questa bendetta connessione con network manager
<cristian_c> *benedetta
<cristian_c> ho un modem usb della huawei
<cristian_c> ma proprio non riesco
<cristian_c> e il motivo è misterioso
<cristian_c> avete qualche idea risolutrice?
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-06
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<stuk_gen> qual'è il metodo migliore per settare tramite script un indirizzo ip statico e con un altro un ip preso dal dhcp. Ho fatto due script che vanno a sostituire il file in /etc/network/interfaces solo che funzionano a volte si e a volte no. forse c'è un metodo migliore?
<stuk_gen> uso la 11.04
<gian_> Ciao, ho scaricato dal sito Adobe il plugins "install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64", l'ho decompresso e mi sono trovato un file e una cartella usr. Come faccio a installare??
<glpiana> gian_, non si installa così flash player
<glpiana> gian_, a meno che tu proprio voglia la versione 11
<glpiana> gian_, ma essendo software esterno ai repository passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e ne parliamo di là
<gian_> come faccio? tramite xchat?
<glpiana> gian_, clicca col destro sul nome del canale che ti ho scritto e scegli di entrare dal menu che appare
<tonyxx> chi mi puo uitare
<tonyxx> ???'
<tonyxx> +oiiiii
<massimo18> ?
<tonyxx> massimo
<massimo18> !chiedi | tonyxx
<ubot-it> tonyxx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tonyxx> ciao
<tonyxx> ho un problema
<tonyxx> con ubunti mi piace
<glpiana> !enter | tonyxx
<ubot-it> tonyxx: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> tonyxx, esponi il problema
<tonyxx> e nn risco a farlo partire perche sul mio acer 5315 nn parte la ventola provato anche con le guide
<glpiana> tonyxx, non ho ben capito. il pc senza il disco di ubuntu si avvia?
<tonyxx> nella istallazione mi va in protezione
<tonyxx> perche nn riconosce i kernel della ventola
<glpiana> tonyxx, ok, ma il cd parte?
<tonyxx> certo
<glpiana> il kernel della ventola? vabbè
<glpiana> avvia, quando vedi l'omino e la tastiera premi un tasto
<tonyxx> scrittomale??
<glpiana> scegli la  lingua e poi premi f6
<tonyxx> aspe che segno
<glpiana> ti esce un menu con delle opzioni. prova no apic
<glpiana> c'è poco da segnare. fai f6, con la freccia ti sposti e premi spazio per selezionare la voce. poi o esc o ancora f6, non ricordo e quindi fai partire ubuntu in prova
<glpiana> se va procedi
<tonyxx> se va che faccio istallo
<tonyxx> dalla prova?
<glpiana> tonyxx, beh, quello devi deciderlo tu. il pc è tuo :)
<glpiana> intanto provalo
<tonyxx> e se nn parte la ventola
<tonyxx> ??
<glpiana> tonyxx, non so dirti. controlla eventualemnte il manuale del bios del cp
<glpiana> épc
<glpiana> *pc
<tonyxx> come faccio a modificare la ventola
<tonyxx> ??
<tonyxx> esiste un disco di istallazione di ubuntu aggiornato per acer 5315
<tonyxx> ??
<tonyxx> ce qualcuno+^
<glpiana> tonyxx, ma hai provato a fare quello che ti ho detto?
<tonyxx> no ancora
<gigirock> tonyxx, cosa e' acer 5315 un portatile ?
<glpiana> tonyxx, e non puoi provare?
<tonyxx> si
<tonyxx> saspe vorrei vedere se cu un modo piu sicuro che mi funzioni
<tonyxx> questo dicevo
<gigirock> tonyxx, scarica la iso a 32 bit e comincia a vedere se va la lice
<gigirock> *live
<glpiana> tonyxx, perchè provare un avvio è una cosa che richiede troppo tempo, vero? -.-
<tonyxx> ei nn ti arrabiare
<tonyxx> adesso c provo
<bobbybong> :)
<tonyxx> eccomi
<glpiana> tonyxx, sei riusci to a impostare l'opzione?
<tonyxx> ubuntu 9 10 all istallazione e andata
<glpiana> 9.10?
<glpiana> vecchiotta direi
<tonyxx> si
<tonyxx> si puo aggiornare
<tonyxx> alla ultima
<tonyxx> ???
<glpiana> con qualcosa di più recente no andava?
<tonyxx> o istallo direttamnte 11
<glpiana> comuqnue sì, si può aggironare all'ultima... con molta pazienza
<glpiana> se va la 11.04 meglio fare direttamente con quella
<tonyxx> come si fa?
<glpiana> ti risparmi il download di qualche giga di dati
<tonyxx> allor meglio no
<glpiana> tonyxx, a far cosa? ad aggiornare?
<tonyxx> si
<glpiana> !aggironamento | tonyxx
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aggironamento'
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | tonyxx
<ubot-it> tonyxx: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> tonyxx, da 9.10 passi a 10.04 e poi a 10.10, quindi a 11.04
<tonyxx> si madevo segui la
<tonyxx> guida
<tonyxx> ??
<glpiana> !enter | tonyxx
<ubot-it> tonyxx: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> certo che devi seguire la guida. ma non è niente di che
<tonyxx> OK MI CONNETTERO DA LI E VI FACCIO SAPERE GRAZIE
<tonyxx> SPERO CHE VADA TUTTO BENE
<tonyxx> poi
<glpiana> mpm scrivere in maiuscolo
<glpiana> equivale ad urlare
<tonyxx> volevo sapere se e possibile fallo assomigliare a un mac
<tonyxx> scusa
<tonyxx> ci sei
<tonyxx> ?
<glpiana> tonyxx, bah, per il mac guarda sul forum.
<glpiana> !forum | tonyxx
<ubot-it> tonyxx: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<tonyxx> ma si puo? che tu sappia
<glpiana> tonyxx, cosa non ti è chiaro di non usare continuamente l'invio epr andare a capo?
<glpiana> alla prossima sei fuori
<glpiana> tonyxx, non lo so. so però di gente che ha sminchiato tutto provandoci
<tonyxx> ok grazie ci sentiamo dopo da ubuntuuu
<Guest43793> è la proma volta che mi collego, avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<glpiana> !aiuto | Guest43793
<ubot-it> Guest43793: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest43793> ho installato solo ubuntu sul mio pc, ma ora non mi riconosce la password, come posso resettarla?
<glpiana> hai dimenticato la password?
<Guest43793> sì
<Guest43793> ora sono su un computer vicino
<glpiana> Guest43793, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Guest43793> visto, dovrei selezionare l'opzione recovery mode ma avendo solo ubuntu mi parte subito la schermata della richiesta password
<glpiana> Guest43793, all'avvio del pc, dopo il bios, tieni premuto il tasto shift fino a quando non appaiono le voci di grub
<Guest43793> ok, fatto - ora scelgo modalità ripristino, vero?
<glpiana> sì
<Guest43793> perfetto!  grazie mille!!!  mi hai risolto un bel problema  :D
<Guest43793> ciao
<Guest43793> <glpiana> perfetto!  grazie mille!!!  mi hai risolto un bel problema  :D
<Guest43793> ciao
<schnappi> L'autunno e bella
<Noiano> salve
<Noiano> qualcuno è riuscito ad installare flashplayer 11 ? dai repo ufficiali c'è solo la 10.3...
<glpiana> Noiano, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository. se vuoi passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e ti si spiega come fare
<Noiano> glpiana, fatto
<pepigno75> salve a tutti
<pepigno75> ho una domanda, semplicissima, fino ad Ubuntu 10.10 mi pare quando si installava c'era la possibilità avanzata e cosi si poteva cambiare partizione del boot, cioè scegliere la partizione di grub, è possibile farlo anche adesso per 11.10 ?
<gigirock> pepigno75, si n e' cambiato niente in quel senso
<pepigno75> si ma non ricordo di averlo visto... l' ultima volta... cmq se mi dici cosi.. confido.. e la prossima installazione starò attento
<gigirock> pepigno75, cerca nelle impostazioni avanzate del partizionamento dei dischi
<pepigno75> ah ecco l' hanno spostat, prima era nel riepilogo dell' installazione
<pepigno75> cosi winzoz se ne sta buono nella sua partizione etc etc
<pepigno75> grazie gigirock
<pepigno75> ops una nuova domanda, ho letto di sfuggita che la 11.10 avrà gnome 3.2 di default nel senso che ci sarà la Unity ma è possibile  cambiare con gnome 3.2 ?
<pepigno75> mi sono espresso da capra scusatemi.. cmq l' idea si è capita
<gigirock> pepigno75, io n lo so, ma ci sono diverse correnti di pensiero........
<pepigno75> a me la Unity su scheda ATI mi va male ...  almeno cosi senza toccare nulla
<gigirock> pepigno75, come per tutte le distro si potra' testare una versione 'live' , dove e' possibile controllare che i requisiti minimi siano soddisfatti
<pepigno75> si gigirock ma sono Ubuntiano da sempre, se non va Unity metto Gnome 3.2 e buona notte :)
<gigirock> pepigno75, amen
<davide1> ---salve a tutti
<davide1> coe la va
<Giangio9873> Ciao ragazzi ascoltate, vorrei trasformare il mio computer in una specie di fileserver, tipo nas accessibile dall'esterno
<Giangio9873> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<Giangio9873> non c'è nessuno?
<Holden> !pazienza | Giangio9873
<ubot-it> Giangio9873: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Holden> !nessuno | Giangio9873
<ubot-it> Giangio9873: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Giangio9873> Dai, sono sempre i soliti 3
<Giangio9873> il restante 99% difficilmente scrive cose differenti da !pazienza
<Giangio9873> e questo è un esempio lampante
<filo1234> Giangio9873: se la metti così
<filo1234> !chat | Giangio9873  visto che non si tratta di richiesta di supporto tecnico
<ubot-it> Giangio9873  visto che non si tratta di richiesta di supporto tecnico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> !server | Giangio9873
<ubot-it> Giangio9873: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<e-DIO-t> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100616214210/nonciclopedia/images/3/32/Computervegio.jpg << HAHaHAhaAhaHAaH
<Trim_> Ciao a tutti.
<alecv> Salve
<alecv> !chat
<alecv> Voglio configurare il telefono android come modem x ubuntu
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<markus_> ciao a tutti!
<alecv_> ciao a tutti
<markus_> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<alecv_> che spettacolo!! collegando il mio telefono android e cliccando su connesisone internet, ubuntu si è connesso in un nano secondo!
<markus_> avrei bisogno di un programma come il "registratore di suoni" presente in ubuntu, ma che in più mi dia la possibilità di mettere in pausa la REC per poi riiniziare dal punto in cui ho messo in pausa. con questo che uso ora invece si può solo definitivamente stoppare senza riprendere
<markus_> me ne consigliereste uno?
<risposta619> ciao ragazzi ho un grande problema avvio il pc vedo la lista dei kernel di ubuntu e non mi avvia l'interfaccia grafica e mi da un errore
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> qualcuno sa come impostare l'audio su un eeepc 1001xpd?
<tdk200> ieri glpiana ha cercato di darmi una mano
<tdk200> ma poi nn ci siam riusciti mi ha detto di smanettare un pò tra le impostazioni+
<tdk200> ma solo ieri si sentiva qualche volta l'audio poi se riavviavo spariva di nuovo
<tdk200> adesso è completamente assente
<tdk200> :S
<alecv_> ciao a tutti
<alecv_> bobbybong: Come stai?
<alecv_> come si installa una stampante usb con ubuntu?
<alecv_> è una multifunzione
<alecv_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv_> ma come si fa l'euro con linux? ctrl+alt+e non funziona
<Steeler> alecv, ALTGR + E
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> stavo su internet mi soni imbattuto in un applicativo eee-control per gli eepc
<tdk200> eeepc adesso l'ho tolto perchè non funzionava bene
<tdk200> ma il pc ha delle
<tdk200> come dei lampeggi del monitor come se volesse fare risparmio energia questo abbassamento si era notato con l'avvio di eee-control
<tdk200> ma eee-control non visualizzava nessun pannello per visualizzare
<tdk200> ho usato questa guida a pagina 4
<tdk200> http://forum.eeepc.it/viewtopic.php?id=11245&p=4 di un sito sugli eeepc
<tdk200> https://answers.launchpad.net/~eee-control
<tdk200> vabè sta ceppa ciao ciao
<Damaskinos> Buona sera
<Damaskinos> come faccio a vedere quanta ram ho nel mio pc con ubuntu?
<bobbybong> free
<bobbybong> Damaskinos,
<Damaskinos> bobbybong: dica?
<bobbybong> free
<Damaskinos> ok fatto grazie mille
<Damaskinos> un' altra cosa siccome la ventola è molto rumorosa voglio capire se è ubuntu che la gestisce male oppure la ventola stessa che fa quello che le pare però devo smontare il pc per farlo conoscete qualche guida per smontare un sony vaio fw11e e qualche software per testare la ventola sotto ubuntu?
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<bobbybong> !info fancontrol
<ubot-it> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Damaskinos> bobbybong: ma con fancontrol vedo la velocità della ventola^
<Damaskinos> ?
<Damaskinos> mentre per quanto riguarda una guida per smontare questo benedetto sony vaio fw11e? non ho mai smontato questa seria non vorrei fare casini
<bobbybong> Damaskinos, www.google.com :)
<Damaskinos> ahhahahha bobbybong credimi ho girato l'eternità ma niente
<nico_> Ciao a tutti!
<Devidino> bobbybong, entra in ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> nico_,  salve
<Devidino> Damaskinos,  che serie ti serve , comunque devi entrare in ubuntu-it-chat
<nico_> Sapete dirmi perchè installando ubuntu 11.04 con wubi su windows e  riavviando la macchina mi da problema di kernel panic?Grazie
<Kalce> buonasera a tutti
<bobbybong> nico_, mai usato wubi
<nico_> si !
<sage79> salve. avrei necessità di collegarmi alla stampante del pc che monda win. come faccio?
<Kalce> io uso 10.04 . Stò cercando di usare il televisore come monitor del pc.  Sono andato nel menu " preferenze dei monitor" e sono riuscito a sincronizzare il video con il pc. Ma il video mi risulta come un estensione del video del pc e si vede comunque male.  SI può usare il video della tv come unico monitor o comunque come duplicato esatto del video del pc?
<nico_> come entro in ubuntu-it-chat?
<bobbybong> !samba | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<nico_> Grazie
<sage79> solo con samba posso?
<bobbybong> sage79, se la stampante e attaccata a windows si
<sage79> grazie provo
<Devidino> nico "/j #ubuntu-it-chat"
<Devidino> nico_,
<Devidino> nico_,  senza apici
<nico_> Sapete dirmi perchè installando ubuntu 11.04 con wubi su windows e  riavviando la macchina mi da problema di kernel panic?Grazie
<Devidino> nico_,  ma non sei su chat
<sage79> mi dice unable to connect to cifs host
<bobbybong> sage79, ovviamente devi configurare windows
<sage79> è condivisa
<sage79> poi che devo fare?
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki
<bobbybong> io non uso samba
<tdk200> salve chi mi può dire come posso togliere una vecchia versione di ubuntu dal grub?
<bobbybong> tdk200, facendo attenzione disinstalli i kernel vecchi con synaptic
<tdk200> dal terminale c'era un comando sudo apt-get qualcosa  che nn ricordo
<d4vey> tdk200, remove ;)
<d4vey> sudo apt-get remove .....
<tdk200> per vedere le voci prese ti nel grub
<d4vey> dove al posto dei puntini metti il kernel
<d4vey> che vuoi eliminare
<tdk200> per vedere le voci del grub da terminale?
<bobbybong> tdk200, usa synaptic
<d4vey> tdk200, però attento perchè così facendo li disinstalli proprio
<tdk200> si no problem
<tdk200> da terminale come visualizzo le voci presenti nel grub
<tdk200> ?
<tdk200> updategrub?
<bobbybong> man grub
<tdk200> Non c'è il manuale per grub
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic io vohlio eliminare questa voce
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703544/
<bobbybong> io ti ho già detto cosa fare poi tu fa quello che ti pare a me sai che mi frega
<sage79> come faccio a far partire skype all'avvio di ubuntu?
<sage79> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<K99Brain> sage79, sistema > preferenze > applicazioni di avvio
<sage79> grazie. senti, ho configurato una stampante via samba da qui la vedo però mi dice unable to coonect to cifs host come risolvo?
<Luca_TE> sera a tutti, da tempo non visitavo il sito di ubuntu e l'ho trovato davvero bello.....e' fantastico...complimenti.
<Luca_TE> ho un problema con cryptsetup e vorrei sapere se conoscete qualche link da seguire per risolvere il problema
<Luca_TE> l'errore che ricevo e' cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<Luca_TE> idee?
<fili> ragazzi volevo chiedervi come mai nel nostro linux non abbiamo un microkernel come in MACOSX
<fili> chi gestisce tutti quei servizi?
<fili> come il passaggio messaggi, gestione processi, la memoria virtuale, la sua protezione, il supporto al debugging del kernel
<Holden> fili, qui siamo OT. comprati il silberschatz e leggilo
<fili> grazie per il consiglio
<Holden> fili, o se ti interessa in particolar modo il kernel linux, il bovet cesati
<fili> ma non c'è una chat per parlare di queste cose liberamente??
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stevr1it> buona sera, avete qualche nuovo suggerimento per risolvere il bug ti liobreoffice che crasha in continuazione? Sopratutto quando il file resta aperto per qualche minuto o si apre un altro file in doc? Grazie
<alberto> buonasera a tt
<umat> k
<umat> kl
<stato> sera
<stato> qualcuno sà indicarmi un link decente con le istruzioni per installare un file .bin???
<yvesBsAs> sera stato, un bin si installa con il solito ./nome-file.bin
<yvesBsAs> da rendere eseguibile prima, ovviamente
<yvesBsAs> ma che file è? son driver?
<stato> nò
<stato> è un documento da compilare e stampare
<stato> è una cosa strana dell'ordine degli avvocati
<yvesBsAs> se è bin è un file binario, eseguibile.
<yvesBsAs> ma almeno è per Linux?
<stato> sì
<stato> mi dà quest'errere
<stato> lo posso postare quà tutto ???
<stato> tanto siamo solo noi
<yvesBsAs> no, passa in chat /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ventiore> ciao, sono nuovo di ubuntu: come si fa ad usare Msn?
<stato> installati da synaptic
<stato> amsn
<ventiore> grazie mille, ora lo faccio
<ventiore> stato, grazie mille funziona
<stato> ed è molto simile
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-07
<newone> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu one. nel netbook tutto va bene, ma nel desktop alla voce "servici" vedo soltanto il file synch e no le altre due opzioni, che sono la sync dei bookmarks e dei contatti... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<alex____> Ciao a tutti!
<alex____> C'è qualcuno?
<eddigei> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<reddos> ciao a tutti quando esce ubuntu 11.10 32 bit grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giordano> salve a tutti, vorrei chiedervi un aiuto riguardo a questa procedura che sto seguendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari , mi trovo  a SisCTRL seconda riga, non trovo il file xorg.conf, la domanda è non è per caso che si trova da un altra parte? e se non dovesse partire cosa devo fare?
<jester-> giordano: xorg.conf te lo devi creare
<giordano> e dentro devo copiare '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” '' oppure devo copiare prima tutto il penultimo punto e poi inserire la dicitura '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” '' dove dice "Device"
<giordano> e dentro devo copiare '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” '' oppure devo copiare prima tutto il penultimo punto e poi inserire la dicitura '' Option “EnableSiSCtrl” “yes” '' dove dice "Device"?
<jester-> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703812/  invece di "nvidia" scriverai il tuo driver
<gigirock> se uso una live per esempio 1104 desktop .... che programma per irc trovo ?
<giordano> come facci a sapere il mio Driver?
<jester-> gigirock: mi pare sia empaty
<gigirock> jester ciao grazie
<bobbybong> salve
<jester-> giordano:  il driver come si vede dal wiki si chiana "sis" e l'opzione la insersisci appena sotto
<jester-> gigirock: in fondo alla pagina wiki è riportato chiaramente
<giordano> si grazie l'ho appena notato, io ho copiato tutto nel file xorg.conf è ho fatto la variazione scheda sis, ora devo fare qualcos'altro?
<jester-> gigirock / giordano  in fondo alla pagina wiki è riportato chiaramente
<jester-> giordano: hai installato sisctrl?
<giordano> si
<jester-> aloora non ti rimane che riavviare
<giordano> cosi dovrebbe andare bene ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/703819/
<giordano> ora devo riavviare il sistema? sisctrl mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<giordano> salve, se sono qui e perche tutto è andato a buon fine sisctrl funziona, am i video con tianuano a non vedersi bene.
<glpiana> giordano, non si vedono bene, cioè?
<giordano> con il riproduttore video di ubuntu non si vede il video sino a quando con il mouse non tengo premuto la finestra per spostarla, non appena lancio il tasto del mouse il video diventa nero, con vlc non posso ingrandire il video se no diventa nero.
<giordano> con il riproduttore video di ubuntu non si vede il video sino a quando con il mouse non tengo premuto la finestra per spostarla, non appena lascio il tasto del mouse il video diventa nero, con vlc non posso ingrandire il video se no diventa nero.
<glpiana> giordano, su vlc vai nelle preferenze. a sinistra scegli video e prova a cambiare modulo di uscita fin che non ottieni il riusltato desiderato
<giordano> saluti a tutti
<neramarea> ho serie difficoltà a fixare il plymouth con kubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<maubuntu> ragazzi dato che ormai in italia il digitale è quasi realtà ho preso una chiavetta per vedere il dvb. Mi sono sempre trovato bene con kaffeine ma dato che uso gnome non vorrei installare tutte quelle dipendenze.. Sapete dirmi un programma simile per gnome e soprattutto che non dia problemi come me-tv?
<bennina> salve. sto cecando di utilizzare questa scheda wireless pci Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface, ho installato ndiswrapper con il gestore di pacchetti e sto seguendo la guida ma al primo comando ricevo questo: http://pastebin.com/4ARBPqRU grazie per l'aiuto
<bobbybong> bennina, non sembra installato ndiswrapper
<sage79> come faccio a vedere il modello della mia scheda video?
<bobbybong> bennina, scusa
<bobbybong> ho detto una c......
<bennina> bobbybong, ho provato anche a reinstallarlo ma ripete l'errore.
<bobbybong> il messaggio vuol dire che ho non c'è il file o che sbagli il percorso usa il tab per completare percorsi nomi di files comandi cos^ non puoi sbagliare
<bobbybong> bennina, se no usi ndisgtk
<bobbybong> lspci |grep -i vga sage79
<frenky> buongiorno
<frenky> ho problemi a guardare i video su internet con ubuntu 11.04
<bobbybong> frenky, problemi?
<ikam> buongiorno
<ikam> che applicazione si usa per vedere la tv sulla 11.04?
<ikam> moonlight va bene?
<ikam> oppure ubuntuwintv?
<frenky> si quando guardo i video su you tube carica ma si vede a tratti
<frenky> succede pure in streaming
<bobbybong> per la tv io uso kaffeine ma intendi segnale dvb-t
<ikam> bobbybong, no per i segnali tv rai mediaset ecc.ecc. con le altre versioni usavo ubuntuwintv
<bobbybong> frenky, se non è il collegamento potrebbe essere la scheda video  che cosa hai installato per flash?
<frenky> scusa l'ignoranza che intendi per flash
<bobbybong> il plugin per vedere i filmati di youtube
<frenky> ce un modo per vedere???
<bobbybong> se hai installato da repo flashplugin-installer è quello che funziona meglio
<bobbybong> dpkg -l | grep flash
<bobbybong> frenky, in terminale
<frenky> ok
<Lantizia> Hey would you say Fulvio as Full-Vi-O ?
<ciao> salve
<ciao> ho windows 7 a 64 bit posso installare un ubuntu a 64 bit oppure un ubuntu a 32 bit ? una volta installato il sistema operativo ubuntu si puo rimuovere dal disco ho bisogna formattare perdendo tutti i dati anche di windows 7 ?
<bobbybong> ! installazione | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bobbybong> !64bit
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Architettura64Bit
<akis24> ciao
<Mike_Hood> ciao
<under> ciao
<RanXeroX> su una macchina mac è possibile mettere ubuntu ?
<under> sì
<RanXeroX> non è che ho problemi di driver ?
<glpiana> RanXeroX, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<RanXeroX> ok ci provero e se vi va vi faccio sapere
<Guest84875> ciao,stavo provando ubuntu installato su chiavetta usb da 4 giga, ho provato ad aggiornarlo visto che lo avevo messo su chiavetta tempo fà, mi ha scaricato circa 300 mega di aggiornamenti ma a metà installazione mi dice che non ha più spazio. Aperta chiavetta su altro sistema gparted mi dà una sola partizione e 1.59 giga di spazio libero...possibile??
<Guest84875> nessuno?
<glpiana> Guest84875, ubutnu è installato su chiavetta o hai messo ubuntu su chiavetta come foss eil livecd?
<Guest84875> installato su chiavetta
<Guest84875> se fosse live cd me lo farebbe aggiornare?
<Mike_Hood> no, ulisse non c'è...
<glpiana> Guest84875, come lo hai installato?
<Guest84875> ah questo non lo ricordo, l'ho fatto tempo fà.......
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<Guest84875> ma se stava andando via poteva EVITARE di rispondermi!!
<Guest84875> capito tutti cioccapiatti..... mi arrangerò da solo (come sempre) Ciao
<Mike_Hood> cioccapiatti?
<Mike_Hood> che significa?
<Guest84875> secondo te?
<Mike_Hood> boh
<Guest84875> cioccapiatti è qualcuno che è capace di picchiare insieme i piatti.. :-)
<Mike_Hood> ahahah
<Mike_Hood> bella
<Mike_Hood> non l'avevo mai sentito
<Mike_Hood> cioccapentole eiste?
<Guest84875> è la stessa cosa.
<glpiana> ola
<sage79> esiste un tool per cambiare sfondo a grub?
<bobbybong> no sage79
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema con la connessione
<cristian_c> non riesco a connettermi con il modem a banda larga
<cristian_c> ma non riesco a capire il motivo
<bobbybong> sage79, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Temi
<cristian_c> ho fatto alcune prove, ma non riesco a trovare nessun indizio
<cristian_c> in questi casi che cosa si deve fare?
<bobbybong> cristian_c, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<cristian_c> bobbybong, perché mi hai segnalato quel sito?
<bobbybong> prima di comprare hardware sarebbe meglio consultarlo ma se hai qualcosa che non funziona puoi sperare di trovare il driver
<cristian_c> bobbybong, ma non ho capito, perché l'hardware è compatibile :|
<bobbybong> se fosse compatibile funziona :D
<cristian_c> bobbybong, infatti non so perché
<cristian_c> boobybong, tra l'altro a quel link non l'ho neanche trovato il modello di quel modem
<cristian_c> *bobbybong
<bobbybong> se non c'è li sono cazzi
<cristian_c> bobbybong, dici? XD
<sage79> la guida su grub va aggiornata è cambiato lo script
<cristian_c> sage79, contatta il gruppo documentazione
<bobbybong> sage79, che script?
<sage79> di grub per caricare lo sfondo
<bobbybong> sage79, hai seguito questa guida? http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi conosce wvdial?
<jester-> !wvdial
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wvdial'
<jester-> !vwdial
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vwdial'
<jester-> cristian_c: problema?
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, devo fare questa bendetta conenssione, e mi hanno consigliato wvdial
<cristian_c> *benedetta
<cristian_c> *connessione
<cristian_c> jester-, si tratta del modem
<jester-> cristian_c: che modem
<cristian_c> jester-, huawei e1820
<jester-> cristian_c: lo hai installato wvdial?
<cristian_c> jester-, certo, altrimenti non avrei potuto aprire wvdial.conf :D
<flo___> ciao a tutti...qlcn mi sa dire perchè sound converter mi si pianta quando schiaccio "converti"?? ho già installato lame di gstreamer...
<jester-> cristian_c: e sudo wvdialconf lo trova il modem?
<cristian_c> flo___, lancialo da terminale
<cristian_c> jester-, la guida che mi hanno linkato dice di editare il file .conf
<flo___> cioè?
<cristian_c> guardo ancora
<cristian_c> flo___, apri un terminale e digiti soundconverter
<jester-> cristian_c: cancella il file e rifai sudo wvdialconf se lo trova lo vedi
<jester-> se no anche
<cristian_c> jester-, confermo, ma il file non è vuoto :)
<cristian_c> se cancello il file non succede niente?
<jester->  cristian_c madu cancella il .conf e rifai  sudo wvdialconf  senza tante menate
<flo___> scusa l'ignoranza, cos'è un terminale?
<cristian_c> flo___, , Applicazioni->Accessori->Terminale
<jester-> !terminale | flo___
<ubot-it> flo___: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> se invece hai unity, mmmhh
<cristian_c> jester-, cancellato
<jester->  cristian_c sudo wvdialconf
<cristian_c> jester-, ho lanciato il comando
<jester-> trova il modem o no
<cristian_c> jester-, ovviametne il comando da un output
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> che ti posto in pastebin
<cristian_c> !p0astebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'p0astebin'
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704081/
<jester-> cristian_c: il modem lo trova, quendi devi sistemare vwdial.conf a seconda del tuo provider
<flo___> mi si pianta uguale: mi dice  "faac" element not found, disabling AAC
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma è quello che avevo chiesto per l'entry
<cristian_c> jester-, infati non so come cambiare 'init'
<jester-> cristian_c: che provider hai
<cristian_c> flo___, ma si è aperta la finestra del programma?
<cristian_c> jester-, postemobile
<flo___> si
<jester-> cristian_c: Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","Stringa_APN",,0,0 telefona all'assistenza poste e fatti dire  la stringa _apn
<cristian_c> jester-, quali sono i campi che devo modificare?
<jester-> cristian_c: devi aggiungere la riga che ti ho incollato ma col apn delle poste
<cristian_c> jester-, devo creare una nuova entry nel file o modificare quella esistente?
<jester-> cristian_c: pure i provider li prendi farlocchi nè
<cristian_c> :'(
<jester-> cristian_c: dopo int2 aggiungi la riga init3
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<cristian_c> flo___, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | flo___
<ubot-it> flo___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> cristian_c: e dopo esserti collegato da terminale con sudo wvdial non chiuderlo o si disconnette
<cristian_c> jester-, il comando del wiki era un po' diverso: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf :)
<jester-> cristian_c: è lo stesso
<jester-> cristian_c: il file lo ha ricreato comunque
<jester-> cristian_c: lo sai l'apn delle postesticass?
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che l'avevo usato con network manager
<jester-> cristian_c: accerati sul sito postesticass non andare a occhio
<cristian_c> jester-, i punti e virgla corrispondono a '#' ?
<cristian_c> *virgola
<jester-> cristian_c: si ma di solito sulle mobile non servono pass e user
<cristian_c> infatti mi ricordo che non c'erano
<jester-> cristian_c: qjindi lascia i ;
<jester-> cristian_c: Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","internet.postemobile.it",,0,0
<cristian_c> sì, avevo quasi finito, tra i consigli che hai scritto e il wiki
<cristian_c> quindi aggiungo la stringa di inizializzazione
<cristian_c> apn quasi trovato
<jester-> cristian_c: incolla la riga dopo la riga init2
<cristian_c> sì, già fatto
<cristian_c> ho inserito anche lì'apn
<cristian_c> *l'apn
<cristian_c> jester-, me lo ricordo un po' diverso il comando per la connessione, comunque seguo quanto hai scritto che è uguale al wiki
<antony> ciao qualcuno mi da indicazioni su remasterys
<cristian_c> !backup | antony
<ubot-it> antony: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> !remastersys | antony
<ubot-it> antony: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<cristian_c> jester-, problemi
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704093/
<cristian_c> jester-, quindi la stringa di inizializzazione l'ha accettata
<jester-> cristian_c: manca il numero di phone
<cristian_c> jester-, però ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> ma c'è scritto anche sul wiki che non serve
<jester-> cristian_c: togli ; dalla riga e trova quello che è per poste
<cristian_c> boh
<jester-> cristian_c: minchia ci sara sul sito
<cristian_c> cioè il numero della sim?
<jester-> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> http://www.mondo3.com/forum/mvno-operatori-mobili-virtuali-italia/28183-configurazioni-postemobile.html
<cristian_c> scusa per il link esterno
<cristian_c> non potevo querare
<cristian_c> che poi è quella che usava network manager per lapn
<jester-> non centra
<cristian_c> *l'apn
<cristian_c> Nome utente (vuoto)
<cristian_c> Password (vuoto)
<cristian_c> non c'è un numero per il telefono
<jester-> cristian_c: non ricordo esattamente ma pre wind e tim è tip' °12345*
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> forse 1234
<jester-> cristian_c: Phone = *99***1#
<jester-> cristian_c: Phone = *99***#
<cristian_c> jester-, mi sembra che nel .conf di default ci fosse 1234
<cristian_c> ma ora è cancellato
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> scusami
<FloodBotIt1> cristian_c: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> cristian_c: sarebbe come dire sticass
<cristian_c> è vero, era scritto anche nel network manager
<cristian_c> il bot ha ragione
<jester-> cristian_c: prova Phone = *99#
<cristian_c> *99#
<cristian_c> infatti il NM usa questo per postemobile
<cristian_c> jester-, sto modificando, ma deve stare tra virgolette il numero?
<cristian_c> doppie-virgolette
<cristian_c> Phone = *99#
<cristian_c> oppure Phone = "*99#" ?
<cristian_c> provo senza virgolette
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è un errore in meno adesso in wvdial
<cristian_c> sono rimasti gli altri due
<cristian_c> jester-, ho lanciato il comando, ma mi è difficile capire cosa stia succedendo
<cristian_c> jester-, continua a ripetere una sciarada di righe
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704098/
<cristian_c> jester-, e continua così all'infinito
<jester->  cristian_c mi sa che il numero è sbagliato
<cristian_c> è lo stesso che dava il network manager
<jester-> cristian_c: se network manager te lo mette in quel posto te lo ppii?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: comunque è il numero tel o apn sbagliato
<cristian_c> l'apn è quello lì, non ce ne sono altri
<jester-> cristian_c: e ce l'avra pure un'assistensa sto cazzo di provider
<cristian_c> trovo sempre quello dappertutto, ed è lo stesso che da il NM
<cristian_c> jester-, anche per il Phone, va chiesto all'assistenza? :)
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, l'ho chiamata qualche volta l'assistenza di poste, ma non ho mai provato per la connessione :)
<jester-> cristian_c: si connette e si sconnette subito
<jester-> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<jester-> --> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
<jester-> --> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
<cristian_c> ma se si connette allora vuol dire che il numero è giusto
<jester-> /var/log/messages e vedi se si capisce qualcosa
<cristian_c> o no?
<jester-> cristian_c: hai rimosso la connessione in nm?
<jester-> cristian_c: /etc/network/interfaces è a posto?
<cristian_c> jester-, in banda larga mobile in NM attualmente non ci sono connessioni
<cristian_c> c'è soltanto la connessione ethernet
<jester-> cristian_c: nemmeno quella deve esserci in intrerfaces
<jester-> solo le 2 righi circa lo
<cristian_c> e invece c'è
<cristian_c> c'è anche il bak
<jester-> cristian_c: da solo non si è scritto il file
<cristian_c> io non l'ho mai toccato
<cristian_c> almeno stavolta credimi sull aparola
<jester-> cristian_c: se usi debian o altro forse c'è di serie
<cristian_c> l'avrà fatto NM
<cristian_c> sicuramente non manualmente
<jester-> cristian_c: fa vedere wvdial.conf
<cristian_c> jester-, una differenza c'è tra il bak e l'interfaces attuale
<cristian_c> in quello attuale eth è commentato
<cristian_c> è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> il bak è il backup che hai fatto prima di pacioccare il file, cosa c'è dentro al bak
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704104/
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704106/ <- interfaces corrente
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704107/ <- interfaces.bak-0
<jester-> cristian_c: aggiungi sotto Carrier Check = yes  e invece di " " mettici ''  due apostrofi
<cristian_c> jester-, piccola selezione di messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704108/
<cristian_c> (qualche riga)
<cristian_c> jester-, Carrier Check = yes
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> jester-, è una riga aggiuntiva?
<jester-> cristian_c: eh
<cristian_c> e in quale posizione va inserita, a quale posto?
<jester-> cristian_c: anche ISDN = 0
<jester-> aggiungi sotto alle altre
<cristian_c> <jester-> cristian_c: anche ISDN = 0 <- questa c'è già
<cristian_c> jester-, --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: Device or resource busy
<cristian_c> uhm
<mistya> ave!
<jester-> cristian_c: la stringa che hai aggiunto è farlocca
<mistya> Sto provando a fixare tramite vnc il microfono di un netbook
<cristian_c> jester-, lol, me l'hai suggerita
<cristian_c> la cancello
<mistya> Il netbook monta una scheda audio alc272X - http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=468886.msg3662128 in questa discussione dicono di aver fixato installando dei "driver" ma non specifica che driver e dove si debbano prendere.
<mistya> Ne sapete niente?
<jester-> cristian_c: cristian_c prima balle Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","internet.postemobile.it",,0,0
<cristian_c> quella era nel wiki
<jester-> cristian_c: e quella deve esssere
<jester-> cristian_c: se vai per i cassi tuoi fai a meno di chiedere qui
<cristian_c> mistya, forse sono i backports modules di alsa, ma non credo se ne possa parlare nelchan ufficiale
<cristian_c> jester-, ma io ho seguito le tue indicazioni
<mistya> ok, vengo in -chat?
<jester-> cristian_c: è quella del wiki che ho incollato cambiando apn
<cristian_c> infatti, e così ho fatto
<jester-> se poi te hai aggiunto a capocchia ""
<cristian_c> mistya, è il chan più appropriato
<cristian_c> jester-, ho anche postato il file
<jester-> cristian_c: va bè controlla sistema e rifai la connessione
<cristian_c> e comunque ho modificato con '' come mi hai sugerito
<cristian_c> *suggerito
<cristian_c> ho provato ora in messages, nulla di nuovo
<cristian_c> *suggerito
<cristian_c> scusate
<jester-> mistya: lo hai installato pavucontrol?
<mistya> jester-, no, si trova su apt?
<jester-> mistya: si che c'è
<cristian_c> mistya, con lspci -v si vede quali driver ci sono per l'audio
<cristian_c> jester-, sto ricontrollando, ma io avevo aggiunto soltanto la stringa di inizializzazione
<cristian_c> jester-, e inserito l'apn, non c'era nient'altro da fare, giusto?
<jester-> giusto
<mistya> cristian-c http://cl.ly/1a2o1K431Y2y322F3L0F scusa se non uso pastebin ma non mi permette il copy e paste
<cristian_c> poi ho aggiunto le modifiche che mi hai suggerito in base egli errori: numero, '' per username e password
<jester-> cristian_c: fai la connessione
<cristian_c> jester-, mi connetto con questo conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704113/ ?
<cristian_c> mistya, il driver è hda intel, quindi driver classico
<jester-> cristian_c: e init1 che fine ha fatto
<cristian_c> mistya, identico al mio
<cristian_c> jester-, init1 c'è
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704113/
<jester-> cristian_c: e ancora hai mettilo prima di init2
<cristian_c> ok, modifico la poszione
<jester-> cristian_c: e ricancella l'ultima riga
<cristian_c> ma wvdialconf me l'ha creato così
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fatto, provo a connettere
<cristian_c> jester-, ora fa sempre così: --> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: Device or resource busy
<jester-> cristian_c: riavvia il pc
<jester-> cristian_c: e fai la connessione da sconnesso
<mistya> Cristian_c quindi?
<cristian_c> mistya, non ho seguito il topic, quindi non conosco il problema, domanda anche a filo
<cristian_c> jester-, quindi al riavvio devo disconnettere ethernet prima di dare sudo wvdial?
<jester-> cristian_c: e quante volte vuoi connettere
<cristian_c> ok
<jester-> cristian_c: riavvia col cavo staccato
<cristian_c> mistya, mi assento
<cristian_c> ora c'è sempre lo stesso problema che vi era all'inizio
<cristian_c> lo pasto
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704120/
<cristian_c> voelvo sapere
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di sbagliato in questa connessione?
<sage79> salve. tempo fa trovai un articolo su come agganciare in un'unica finestra le finestre di gimp. voi ne sapete qualcosa?
<cristian_c> sage79, versione di gimp?
<sage79> non ricordo parlo di un annetto fa
<cristian_c> sage79, forse allora questa discussioen è più da -chat
<cristian_c> *discussione
<sage79> ok grazie
<ghigomatto_> Buonasera a tutti.
<Digiu> sera
<Digiu> qualcuno conosce un canale di supporto virtualbox?
<fabio_cc> Digiu, non puoi chiedere qua?
<Digiu> certo che posso
<Digiu> mi da un errore nell installazione delle guest additions
<Digiu> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/schermatagk.png/
<fabio_cc> Digiu, che errore?
<Digiu> guarda il link
<fabio_cc> !virtualbox | Digiu, hai letto
<ubot-it> Digiu, hai letto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Digiu> linux headers gia installato
<Digiu> build essentials gia installate
<fabio_cc> Digiu, hai la versione di virtualbox dei repository ubuntu o quella del sito di virtualbox?
<Digiu> la ose dei reposity
<fabio_cc> Digiu, se leggi tutto l'errore che ti dà c'è scritto il tuo problema
<fabio_cc> Digiu, ti conviene rimuoverla e installare da qui https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<fabio_cc> Digiu, la trovi pacchettizzata per la tua versioe
<fabio_cc> *di ubuntu
<Digiu> cioè?
<Digiu> cosa dice di preciso?
<Digiu> non ho capito bene
<fabio_cc> Digiu, che la versione che hai installato non è compatibile con queste guest addition, che suppongo le hai scaricate da virtualbox.org
<Digiu> no no
<Digiu> sempre da synaptic
<Digiu> con la versione di bacbox che avevo prima andavano bene
<fabio_cc> Digiu, cosa è bacbox?
<Digiu> si
<Digiu> la 2
<Digiu> con la 105  andava bene
<fabio_cc> Digiu, dai il comando dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<fabio_cc> !paste | Digiu
<ubot-it> Digiu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> Digiu: headers sarà pure installato ma evidentemente non va supporta quella versione di  guestadditions
<filo1234> 2 usa le versione del sito non quella dei repo
<filo1234> 3 il problema è di backbox o come si chiama, non di virtualbox o di ubuntu
<Digiu> ahh ok
<Digiu> provo con i guest additions del sito
<Digiu> ...se li trovo
<fabio_cc> Digiu, non solo dei guest addition, anche di vbox
<filo1234> Digiu: rimuovi la OSE e installa la versione oracle
<Digiu> dici?
<filo1234> dico
<fabio_cc> [21:24] <fabio_cc> Digiu, ti conviene rimuoverla e installare da qui https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Digiu> si ok....mi faccio un backup di quello che avevo su windows ( che ho in virtualbox
<cybernetwork> ciaoo
<filo1234> Digiu: non vengono rimosse le macchine virtuali comunque...
<filo1234> ma un backup sempre meglio farlo
<cybernetwork> filo1234 ??
<fabio_cc> !ciao | cybernetwork
<ubot-it> cybernetwork: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cybernetwork> chi cazzo sa come entrare nel canale di biohackers ?? non mi fa entrare sto cazzo di telnet
<Digiu> azz
<Digiu> ho fatto il danno
<Digiu> che palle
<fabio_cc> Digiu, esponi
<BetaBrain> ufff
<BetaBrain> sera
<BetaBrain> ce nessuno youuu
<BetaBrain> ohhh yuuuu
<BetaBrain> olaaaaa iiiiii uuuuuu
<BetaBrain> ops sbagliato chan scusate
<fabio_cc> BetaBrain, :D
<BetaBrain> si fabio pensavo di scrivere in chat
<BetaBrain> mi so rincojonito stasera
<BetaBrain> fabio_cc,
<fabio_cc> BetaBrain, avevo intuito che pensavi di essere in -chat
<BetaBrain> :-P
<Digiu> fabio_cc
<Digiu> ci sei?
<Digiu> tutto ok, ho installato la versione do oracle
<Digiu> al momento dell'installazione delle guest additions mi ha dato lo stesso errore che mi dava con la versione ose
<Digiu> ma a differenza della ose ha continuato la installazione
<Digiu> e ora va perfetto
<Digiu> con la ose se lasciavo continuare la installazione delle guest additions mi mandava in palla la vm e non me la avviava neanche piu
<Digiu> perfetto
<Digiu> grazie
<Bender_> Notte, c'è qualcuno?
<Bender_> Hey?
<filo1234> !qulcuno | Bender_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qulcuno'
<filo1234> !qualcuno | Bender_
<ubot-it> Bender_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bender_> Lo so che è tardi, ma ho seguito una guida per installare una chiavetta USB per il digitale terrestre. Non funziona e purtroppo avendo pachato il kernel credo di aver creato dei problemi grafici. Nel rendering 3d di alcuni programmi che funzionavano benissimo ora compaiono errori, anche in compiz casualmente. E' possibile tornare indietro e disinstallare senza dover installare tutto da capo? ho la procedura completa
<Bender_> da me eseguita in questa guida.
<Bender_> http://www.cheap-hack.com/home/it/informatica/articoli/come-installare-chiavetta-dvb-t-afatech-technologies-af9015-su-linux-debian-ubuntu.html
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-08
<DeusEx> morning
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pinco> buongiorno mondo
<pinco> ho un problemino con brasero mi potete aiutare?
<pinco> nessuno che mi può aiutare ?
<massimo18> pinco: se non esponi il tuo problema credo sia impossibile che qualcuno t aiuti
<pinco> ok scusa
<massimo18> chi sa poi risponde
<pinco> il problema nasce quando .finita la masterizzazione del supporto , non mi apre lo sportello del masterizzatore
<pinco> cosa che invece succede con k3b
<pinco> aggiungo che appare anche un pop up che recita +o- "il supporto non puo essere estratto" o qualcosa di simile
<massimo18> pinco: usa k3b
<pinco> ahaha
<pinco> massimo 18: si certo si può fare ma preferirei usare brasero
<massimo18> pinco: brasero ha effettivamente dei problemi
<massimo18> pinco: poi se tu sai come risolverli dillo anche a noi :)
<pinco> massimo 18: se fossi così bravo ........sono solo un umile baco tra sedia e tastiera
<pinco> vorrei allora chiederti-vi se conoscete un modo per impostare di default un opzione per selezionare il comando "scrivi iso" sul main menù di kb3
<pinco> come appare invece su brasero
<massimo18> pinco: sul menù di k3b vai in "ulteriori azioni" e poi su scrivi immagine
<pinco> massimo 18: questo percorso mi è noto ma volevo sapere se e come fare per poter creare un bottone che facesse questo in automatico?
<massimo18> pinco: questo non so dirtelo
<massimo18> pinco: non trovo necessario fare una cosa che già c'è
<pinco> massimo 18 : secondo me i niubbi popolo della quale faccio parte invece aprezzerebbero
<pinco> tieni presente che il menù di kb3 mentre imparo a muovermi in quello di gnome puo spiazzare i + imprerati
<pinco> questa è solo la mia idea e mi scuso per questa divagazione
<pinco> ho un ultima domanda : però forse la stanza non è quella giusta non so quindi ho scaricato e masterizzato kubuntu l'ho installato su di un hd ma al riavvio non riesco ad accedere perche si blocca su una schermata di avvio
<alecv> ciao a tutti
<alecv> come istallo una stampante multifunzione lexmark su ubuntu? :)
<ruggero> ciao
<ruggero> ciao ho un computer vecchio laptop  win 98 , e' voglio installare ubuntu che tipo di distribuzione posso usare qualcuno po aiutarmi.
<bobbybong> ruggero, le ultime ubuntu non girano bene su i computer della nonna prendi l'alternate della 10.04 e prova ad installare quella
<bobbybong> ma se hai poca ram e un hdisk poco capiente neanche quella va su
<ruggero> sto scaricando 8.04 po girare bene?
<bobbybong> non puoi aggiornarla ne installare software è vecchia e non supportata
<ruggero> posso installare versione  netbook?
<bobbybong> ruggero, quanta ram hai e quanti giga di hdisk?
<ruggero> 212 ram 10giga
<bobbybong> hai provato con una live leggera se funziona tutto?
<bobbybong> damn small linux puppy
<bobbybong> sono solo 50 mega per dsl e poco di più per puppy
<ruggero> si
<ruggero> dove posso scaricare?
<bobbybong> !lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<bobbybong> prendi questa
<bobbybong> che è supportata
<ruggero> sto scaricando tutti due (ubuntu e kubuntu)
<bobbybong> ruggero, se non riuscissi ad installare ubuntu prova questa che ha poche pretese hardware http://www.bodhilinux.com/system.php
<remix_tj> ruggero: su un computer del genere non puoi farci girare niente piu' che la riga comandi e fluxbox, niente firefox niente openoffice ecc ecc
<remix_tj> se hai voglia di dannarti un attimino ok, altrimenti io non ci perderei tempo, non ha risorse sufficienti neanche per pensare.
<weltall> xubuntu chiede già pieta con 256mb è inutilizzabile anche con solo il terminale
<weltall> XD
<weltall> (e intendo togliendo la grafica)
<remix_tj> io avevo 192 mb di ram
<remix_tj> devo dire che fino al 2008 ci si poteva lavorare
<remix_tj> openbox+ fbpanel
<weltall> sulla ps3 credo di avere la 10.04
<weltall> non c'è un attimo che il led dell'hd sia spento
<ruggero> vai avanti
<weltall> mado ssh alla macchina e parte l'hd a mo di frullatore
<weltall> Mem:    218156k total,   203544k used,    14612k free,    37224k buffers Swap:   522104k total,   165876k used,   356228k free,    58592k cached
<weltall> btw qualcuno sa come mai xubuntu-desktop disinstalla ubuntu-desktop e viceversa?
<ruggero> grazie "bobbybong" e "remix_tj"
<steph7> come si setta la trasparenza su lxpanel?
<Zarath> Ciao a tutti
<maubuntu> come mai in gnome 3 nelle applicazione di avvio non ci sono applicazione di avvio
<maubuntu> pensavo fasse un errore invece poi ho notato che anche in arch è la stessa cosa
<maubuntu> sembra parecchio strano
<alecv> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<alecv> ho scaricato il file dal sito lexmark per istallare la stampante, scompatto il file e rendo eseguibile lo script contenuto e ci clicco sopra, mi chiede la password di amministratore, la inserisco ma mi dice sempre che la password è errata, ho provato ad aprire altri programmi e la password è giusta
<remix_tj> alecv: hai provato a lanciare lo script con sudo ./script
<remix_tj> ?
<ale_cv> salve a tutti
<ale_cv> qualcuno mi legge?
<ale_cv> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<remix_tj> ale_cv: hai letto quello che ti ho scritto prima?
<remix_tj> ale_cv: hai provato a lanciare lo script con sudo ./script
<remix_tj> ?
<neramarea> salve. uso kubuntu lucid. non riesco a trovare l'impostazione per disattivare la conferma allo spegnimento. qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<neonum6> ciao :)
<sage79> come disistallo un file run?
<Fire^fox> ola
<Fire^fox> due cose
<Fire^fox> sparite le icone dei disk montati dal desktop
<Steeler> Fire^fox, su risorse vedi qualcosa?
<Fire^fox> ci sono+
<Steeler> Fire^fox, si aprono °?
<Fire^fox> yes
<Fire^fox> ma deve essere un bug, e' nella 11.10
<Fire^fox> solved
<sage79_> mi sono spariti i pulsanti delle finestre
<bobbybong> sage79_, da sole le cose non spariscono
<bobbybong> ! resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<sage79_> ho trafficato con compiz manager
<bobbybong> era per te il link sopra sage79_
<davide2> salve a tutti
<sage79__> grazie
<davide2> mi dite un client di posta testuale da terminale con ubuntu
<drox> salve a tutti io h o un problema con gli aggiornamenti, nel sens che i pacchetti del repository di maverik-proposed non vengono scaricati e mi rimane la notifica, qualcunio sa dirmi il perchè?
<davide2> vado
<mouse> salve mi dite un client di posta testuale  da terminale
<bobbybong> !info alpine
<giovans91> salve ragazzi, come posso fare per configurare la mia stampante brother hl 2030? ho googlato ma provando ad accedere al programma stampa in sistema>amministrazione>stampa, esso non viene caricato ed eseguito
<ubot-it> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3 (natty), package size 2837 kB, installed size 6412 kB
<giovans91> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere? so che quì c'è molta gente capace!
<bobbybong> !stampanti | giovans91
<ubot-it> giovans91: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<giovans91> nulla non capisco, provando ad accedere a sistema>amministrazione>stampa, non riesco ad aprire il programma per la gestione delle stampanti diamine!
<bobbybong> hai letto il wiki?
<bobbybong> se hai caricato i driver la stampante viene riconosciuta e quindi funziona altrimenti non hai fatto cosa dovevi fare
<giovans91> bobbybong: quello che non riesco a fare è praticamente il passaggio iniziale spiegato qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StampanteGnome
<bobbybong> hai una Brother ? usa il wiki per le Brother prima
<bobbybong> mi sembra che siamo incasinate
<giovans91> bobbybong: in quella pagina non è presente il mio modello di brother
<giovans91> e cercando su internet ho capito che il mio modello da gnome viene configurato secondo quel passaggio ma il problema e che non riesco proprio ad accedere al programma di configurazione di gnome
<giovans91> premetto che ho formattato ieri e reinstallato ubuntu 10.04
<giovans91> prima funzionava correttamente
<bobbybong> giovans91, io uso kde
<giovans91> bobbybong: dici che sia il caso di riavviare tenendo collegata la stampante al sistema?
<bobbybong> prova
<giovans91> allora torno subito
<giovans91> bobbybong: credo di aver capito dov'è il problema
<giovans91> in pratica cercando di farlo partire dalla linea di comando
<giovans91> questo è quello che mi esce
<giovans91> $ system-config-printer
<giovans91> Traceback (most recent call last):
<giovans91>   File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py", line 31, in <module>
<giovans91>     from timedops import *
<FloodBotIt1> giovans91: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giovans91>   File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/timedops.py", line 20, in <module>
<giovans91>     import gobject
<giovans91> bobbybong: pardon
<bobbybong> !paste
<giovans91> ad ogni modo è un problema relativo a python
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bobbybong> aggiorna il sistema se non lo hai ancora fatto
<giovans91> bobbybong: in che senso?
<bobbybong> fare gli aggiornamenti
<giovans91> non ho intenzione di fare l'upgrade del sistema
<giovans91> ieri ho già installato tutti gli aggiornamenti ma ora che ci penso ho ricompilato
<giovans91> manualmente python 2.7
<bobbybong> non ti dico di passare alla versione sucessiva di ubuntu
<giovans91> e non vorrei che sia entrato in conflitto
<bobbybong> questo potrebbe essere un motivo
<giovans91> si googlando ho capito che è questo solo che ora non so come ritornare alla versione precedente di python
<giovans91> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<giovans91> bobbybong: ok il problema è decisamente python
<giovans91> ora non so c'è qualcuno che può dirmi come retrocedere da python 2.7 a python di default su ubuntu 10.04?
<arone> ciao a tutti
<arone> seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Chroot?highlight=%28schroot%29
<arone> quando scarico il pacchetto schroot mi dice impossibile trovare
<arone> uso cd live 10.04 lts
<arone> ho installato 11.04
<arone> il mio problema è che non riparte ubuntu 11.04, in dual boot con win xp...do l'ok per natty e poi si blocca
<bobbybong> !grub | arone reinstalla grub
<ubot-it> arone reinstalla grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<arone> infatti poi ho guardato la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<arone> ma dice di Lanciare una CD Live di Ubuntu 9.10 o superiore...perchè?
<arone> scusa so ubriaco...
<bobbybong> perché è vecchia
<bobbybong> prima non c'era ext4 tra i filesystem disponibili
<bobbybong> prima della 9.10
<jester-> sera
<Steeler> jester-, ciao
<jester-> cià Steeler
<neramarea> aiuto! dopo aver aggiornato a natty, la luminosità dello schermo è bassissima!!
<neramarea> ...e la tastiera non risponde...
<gilbe> list
<chesterfield> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aseret> Ciao. ho guardato nel forum ma nessuna risposta mi ha aiutato.
<aseret> ho ubuntu 10 e non riesco ad installare la chiavetta internet HAUWEI E1692
<reddos> ciao a tutti o scaricati dei film da amule ma con il riperoduttore filmati o con vlc non se ne vede uno mi dite il motivo grazie io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<alecv> ciao a tutti
<arone> bobbybong: rieccomi ho installato !grub
<arone> ma ninete da fare
<aseret> ho un problema con la chiavetta internet huawei e1692!
<arone> aseret: operatore?
<arone> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1229&Itemid=69
<arone> qualcuno mi da una mano a ripristinare l'avvio di natty?'
<arone> chi mi da una mano?
<arone> per favore?
<alecv> ciao a tutti
<alecv> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<arone> devo ripristinare l'avvio di natty
<aseret> grazie
<jester-> !grub | arone
<ubot-it> arone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<arone> gia fatto, ma non è servito
<alecv> su windows usavo un programma fenomenale, si chiama nitro pdf e mi permetteva di aggiungere una firma calligrafata in precendenza (tipo firma.jpg) e applicarla all'interno a mo di timbro, conoscete un equivalente per ubuntu?
<jester-> arone: se non è servito hai sbagliato qualcosa o il sistema è compromesso
<jester-> arone: scaricati supergrub e fatti il cd che serve sempre, poi fai caricare linux da lui, se non parte l'os è compromesso
<jester-> arone: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<arone> non mi ha dato alcun errore quando l'ho fatto
<arone> cmq ok...provo cosi grazie
<alecv> dal gestore pacchetti ho istallato acrobat reader, ma è solo in inglese, è normale?
<jester-> arone: hai piu di un hd?
<arone> si
<jester-> arone: facile che installi grub sul primo disco e al boot parte il secondo, o viceversa
<jester-> a
<jester-> alecv: non c'è il pacchetto per la lingua it
<arone> ma all'avvio rimane il dual boot con xp...scelgo ubuntu...esce la scritta ubuntu con i puntini...e poi si blocca ad una schemata del tipo:
<arone> pulse audio configured ecc
<arone> stopping system V runlevel ecc
<arone> enabling additional executable binary format dinfmt-support
<arone> e rimane la
<jester-> arone: parti in recovery mode e poiscegli avvio sicuro
<arone> e cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<jester-> arone: conrtrolla che al boot parta sda cioè il primo hd
<jester-> arone: poi fa recovery la menu scegli avvio sicuro e simile e vedi che succede
<arone> da recoveri l'avevo già fatto esce il menu di controllo errori oppure avvia root con e senza rete ecc
<jester-> arone:
<jester-> fare ipotesi qui non  è che serva a molto se poi non provi le varie ipotesi, prova con supergrubdisk
<jester-> oppure conrolla il boot del disco e poi prova da recovery
<arone> va bene anche supergrub2 disk?
<jester-> quello devi usare, grub1 è obsoleto
<mtb-vero> itta
<piterone> ciao c'e' qualcuno che mi puo dire come levare l'xserver? su ubuntu 10,4??
<jester-> piterone: cioè levare la grafica?
<piterone> si esatto mi serve per istallare i driver nvidia ;)
<piterone> ho una gtx 560
<jester-> piterone: segando il serve xorg come puo installare il driver
<jester-> piterone: il deiver nvidia o altro viene usato dal server x
<jester-> driver*
<piterone> bho a me quando eseguo il pacchetto di istallazione mi da errore perche dice che xserver è in esecuzione
<jester-> piterone: se leggessi la doc vedresti che il server x va fermato
<jester-> piterone: nvidia-current ha deriver aggiuntivi non va bene*
<jester-> piterone: sudo service gdm stop per feramre x
<jester-> quindi fai da shell
<piterone> si ho fatto ma mi da schermo nero e nn posso piu far null
<jester-> piterone: ma 80 su 100 installare non da apt ti fotte l'os
<piterone> jes scusa nn so di che parli proprio
<jester-> piterone: alt-F2 ti logghi, fermi il sevizio e fai
<jester-> piterone: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> se usi ciofeca unity cerca driver aggiuntivi
<piterone> alf f2 mi da "esegui applicazione" quale??
<piterone> nei driver hardware sotto amministr, ho gia cercato
<jester-> piterone: driver hardware ti suggerisce qualcosa circa nvidia?
<piterone> mi ricordo che li avevo istallati recentemente su un altro pc di un mio amico,entrambi spastici con linux:D
<piterone> e ho digitato tanti "kill"..
<piterone> poi il pacchetto nvidia è partito finalmente
<jester-> piterone: driver hardware ti suggerisce qualcosa circa nvidia?
<piterone> nono ti ho detto nn trova nulla
<jester-> piterone: sicuro di avere una nvidia? lspci | grep -i vga cosa risponde
<piterone> una domanda...ma quando apro una sess in "xterm" xserver runna uguale giusto??
<jester-> piterone: control-alt-F2 logghi e sudo service gdm stop quindi lanci il file nvidiaquelxcheè e auguri
<piterone> nVidia Corporation Device 1200 (rev a1)
<piterone> ok jes ma quando stoppo mi da schermo nero e nn posso fare nulla
<piterone> avevo gia trovato questa proc;)
<jester-> piterone: secondo me installi nvidia-current e poi con sudo nvidia-settings fai fare xorg.conf
<jester-> piterone: control alt F3
<jester-> piterone: o da recovery
<piterone> scusa jes ma quando dici istalli indivia current cosa intendi??
<piterone> nella gestione pacchetti??
<jester-> piterone: il drive nvidia che c'è nei repo
<jester-> paccato per ubuntu
<piterone> ah ok
<piterone> provo poi vi dico grazie
<piterone> jes nn funziona:(
<piterone> mi da questo errore quando vado su monitor..
<piterone> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<asteroide52> ciao
<jester-> piterone: sudo nvidia-settings e fai salvare
<jester-> o sudo nvidia-xconfig poi copia il file in /etc/X11
<piterone> stessa scritta di sopra :(
<piterone> ho pero salvato il file sul desktop se ti serve
<piterone> ah ok
<piterone> spe
<piterone> ma lo aggiungo alla fine o lo sostituisco proprio jes??
<alecv> ho scaricato jpdf tweak e scoppattato il zip nbella cartella utente,
<jester-> o sudo nvidia-xconfig poi copia il file in /etc/X11
<alecv> come faccio ad avviare il programma? è un .jar
<piterone> okok scusa
<jester-> alecv: jar file.jar
<alecv> ma devo andare nella directori?
<jester-> alecv: o dai il path jar /ndo/stail file/file.jar
<piterone> se lo salvo col nome in default che inizia col punto, nn lo vedo se gli cambio nome si ma nn  ho il permesso per spostarlo su etc/x11
<enrylinux> sudo nautilus
<jester-> piterone: deve essere xorg.conf e spostalo con nautilus aperto fa gksu nautilus
<jester-> piterone: X11 X maiuscolo
<piterone> ma nn l'ho digitato,nn conosco i comandi
<piterone> cos'e nautilus
<piterone> l'esplora risorse?
<jester-> piterone: dai il comando che vedi
<piterone> vai
<piterone> ho copiato .nvidia-settings-rc su etc/X11 .... poi?
<jester-> piterone: drvi rinominarlo in xorg.conf
<jester-> piterone: e non è quello il file
<piterone> e lo xorg.conf vecchio lo cancello giusto?
<jester-> piterone:  quello nella home cancdellalo e lancia nvidia-xconfig che ti fa il file nella home
<jester-> piterone: se hai xorg.vecchio lancia sudo nvidia-settings e poi fai salvare il file una volta configurato
<piterone> ?? nvidia.config l'ho gia lanciato da un pezzo e mi dice che ha aggiornato il file xorg.conf
<jester-> piterone: hai installato nvidia-current?
<piterone> yes
<jester-> piterone: sudo rm .nvidia-settings-rc  e riavvia
<piterone> ok speriamo bene
<alecv> lessandro@alessandro-K7S41:/$ cd /home alessandro@alessandro-K7S41:/home$ cd /alessandro bash: cd: /alessandro: No such file or directory alessandro@alessandro-K7S41:/home$
<alecv> perchè da terminale non riesco ad andare nella cartella utente? :)
<piterone> jes disastro totale:( mi da problemi all'avvio ,sto in grafica ridotta,mi dice se voglio riavviare x,etc etc
<jester-> alecv: aprendo il terminale sei gia nella cartella utente
<alecv> d'oh :)
<jester-> piterone: vai in grafica ridotta e fa vedere il contenuto di xorg.conf nel patebin
<jester-> piterone: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e incolla nel paste
<jester-> !paste | piterone
<ubot-it> piterone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<piterone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704566/
<alecv> ma tutti i file che vedo in /home/alessandro .profie .gks .bashrc etc etc si possono cancellare?
<jester-> piterone: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> alecv: no
<jester-> alecv: sono files di configurazione
<piterone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704567/
<alecv> ma anche il jar? non è il programma che cerco e non vorrei trovarmi un mare di immondizia alla win zozzo :)
<jester-> piterone: prova a installare i 173
<piterone> di invidia?? tutti??
<jester-> alecv: i file nascosti col . davanti fai conto di non averli
<jester-> piterone: i nvidia-173
<alecv> ok ho tolto la spunta dal mostra i file nascosti
<piterone> anche nvidia-glx-173-dev ??
<alecv> ho scaricato i file della mia multifunzione lexmark dal sito ufficiale è un file .tar.gz
<piterone> nvidia-173-kernel-source??
<alecv> l'ho scompattato e c'è un file .script come lo istallo?
<jester-> piterone: 173
<piterone> eh appunto:) tutto quello con 173 dopo nvidia??
<jester-> piterone: semplicemente nvidia-173 o nvidia-glx-173 che sia
<piterone> ci sono tutti e due per quello ti sto dicendo;)
<jester-> alecv: hai scompattato cosa
<jester-> piterone: prendi in giro o sei basso di vosta
<jester-> vista
<piterone> la seconda è piu probabile se mi spieghi il dialetto
<jester-> piterone: se ti dico di installare un pacchetto perchè ti arrovogli su latri
<jester-> altri*
<piterone> perche avevi detto i 173 pensavo fossero tanti paccheti
<jester-> piterone: in 11.04 esiste nvidia-173  nelle precedenti forse c'è ancora nvidia-glx-173
<piterone> esatto ce ne sono anke altri vabbe sto istallando nvidia-173 ;)
<jester-> se gli serve altro se lo prende da solo per dipendenza e toglie pure il current
<piterone> io ho ubuntu 10.4 cmq jes
<piterone> ok istallato poi??
<jester-> piterone: riavvia
<piterone> ok:) a dopo
<piterone> same problem
<jester-> piterone: prova gli altri driver nvidia, il 96 per esempio
<piterone> ma devo disistallere gli altri che ho??
<jester-> piterone: il conf è giusto quindi il problema è il driver
<jester-> piterone: ci oensa apt a togliere l'altro
<piterone> ok ma mi basta istallare i nuovi o devo levare i vecchi?
<piterone> okok
<piterone> una volta istallati col gestore paqcchetti nn devo digitare nulla da tastiera??
<piterone> devo solo riavviare e provare di nuovo?
<jester-> piterone: ci sono ancora i 180'
<jester-> piterone: devi solo riavviare
<piterone> ok provo prima i 96 e poi i 180
<jester-> piterone: e i 76 se ricordo bene
<vitoooo> ciao, risiamo alle solite, oggi ho pulito la ventola della cpu e chiaramente ho toccato i cavi sata(non li ho staccati, solo toccati)stasera avvio il pc.. e non parte...non vede + il disco rigido, (il case è sempre aperto tanto stà dentro il mobiletto)riprovo..nulla, muovo il cavo stata sulla scheda madre ed il bios lo vede, ma il sistema non parte.inserisco la chiave usb su cui  c'è una live...nulla metto il cd live...nulla nemmeno i
<vitoooo> n recovery . Allora visto che l'ultima volta che era successo stò casino avevo installato un sistema su disco da 40 Gb ata ho attaccato quello ed ecccomi qui... come faccio a ripristinare l'avvio dal disco giusto?
<vitoooo> ho gia seguito:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ma non funziona..:-)
<deorigel> salve a tutti, ho un problema: dalle finestre mi mancanca la parte superiore, quella dove ci sono i comandi di riduzione,ingrandimento e chiusura....di conseguenza non posso muovere le finestre,e di solito mi si aprono sotto la barra superiore, non permettendomi di utilizzare i menu della finestra... tutto è iniziato attivando il plugin "composite" di compiz. in modalità sicura invece tutto è ok
<enrylinux> versione ubuntu
<jester-> vitoooo: prova a cambiare la sequenza di boot
<deorigel> 11.04
<enrylinux>  va resettato compiz
<enrylinux> ed unity
<vitoooo> e come faccio? ho aperto con gedit /boot/grub/device.map. mi dice questo... (fd0)	/dev/fd0
<vitoooo> (hd0)	/dev/sda è giusto?
<deorigel> sono con classic, perchè unity nn mi è piaciuto...come procedo?
<Alecv> caduto
<enrylinux> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<enrylinux> dal terminale per compiz
<vitoooo> provo a riavviare
<deorigel> mi è tornata la barra
<deorigel> pare tutto ok...facci una prova..
<enrylinux> riavvia
<deorigel> ...
<deorigel> mi si è ristrammato....mi ridai il comando per resettare compiz?
<deorigel> ok,ripreso
<deorigel> problema persiste...con compiz resettato va bene, ma se provo a riattivarlo torna il problema
<enrylinux> unity --reset
<enrylinux> dai anche questo
<enrylinux> prima reset compiz aspetti che si resetta poi dai il secondo comando
<Guest63210> nulla, però mi mostra  la consolle con la scritta:GRUB..cosa ci scrivo?
<ivnnvi> ciao ragazzi
<ivnnvi> ho un problema serio ho affittato una vpn ed ho installato ubuntu server 9 ma ho problemi seri per attivare la connessione ho inserito un indirizzo statico lo stesso che mi hanno fornito come dns ho inserito quelli appartenenti alla stessa azienda cioè netsons faccio il ping e funziona ma provo a dare un apt-get per installare dei pacchetti ma nulla come posso risolvere il problema spero che mi possiate aiutare grazie
<Panaclerio> posso condividere una connessione wifi con un altro pc sempre tramite wifi?
<Alecv> buonanotte
<ivnnvi> vedo che qui puoi trovare subito un aiuto in ta minchia
<pepi_> salve a utti, notte :), una domanda...
<pepi_> vorrei installare ubuntu... lo so che manca una settimana o meno alla release finale.. ma installando la beta 2 poi si agigonerà alla relase finale giusto?
<attempt> pepi_  si
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> sto provando a far stamparte un documento con la stampante
<cristian_c> ma non riesco
<cristian_c> *stampare
<cristian_c> sto cercando di capire in tutti i modi
<cristian_c> ma non so come procedere
<Carlin0> che stampante è?
<cristian_c> è una epson bx300f
<cristian_c> Carlin0, mi da errore di stampa, le ho tentate tutte
<Carlin0> non conosco ...
<cristian_c> Carlin0, più che altro non so come procedere
<cristian_c> e mi serve stampare il documento, è importante :'(
<Carlin0> ho una canon e ha compatibilità schifosissima ...
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ufff
 * cristian_c non sa che pesci prendere...
<xiaoy> cristian_c, che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> xiaoy, maverick 32 bit
<cristian_c> xiaoy, hai qualche idea?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, hai provato a installarla manualmente
<cristian_c> xiaoy, me l'ha aggiunta
<xiaoy> dovrebbe funzionare, magari devi smanettare un po' per far partire lo scanner, ma la stampa non dovrebbe essere un problema
<cristian_c> solo che da errore, quando provo a stampare il documento
<xiaoy> allora dovrebbe funzionare
<xiaoy> che errore?
<cristian_c> però a me interessava la stampante
<cristian_c> devo stampare un documentoc che mi serve
<cristian_c> xiaoy, come faccio a postartelo?
<cristian_c> appare una finestra di errore
<xiaoy> !imagebin | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ok, allora realizzo lo screen
<xiaoy> cristian_c, io tra 5 minuti vado via... è l'una cavolo :D
<cristian_c> xiaoy, nn so cosa fare allora
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> :(
<xiaoy> cristian_c, se ti sbrighi forse ti posso aiutare
<cristian_c> ho realizzato il png
<xiaoy> postalo su imagebin e metti in irc il link
<cristian_c> l'ho caricato, ma imageshack è lento
<cristian_c> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/istantanea0910201100581.png/
<cristian_c> xiaoy, ecco, sono stato veloce? :D
<cristian_c> xiaoy, l'«abbiamo perso»?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, è un pdf o cosa?
<cristian_c> è un pdf
<cristian_c> xiaoy, no, in realtà non ha estensione
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> xiaoy, però è aperto da evince
<xiaoy> allora è un pdf
<cristian_c> Tipo: Documento PDF
<cristian_c> nelle properietà del file
<cristian_c> *proprietà
<xiaoy> cristian_c, posta l'output del comando sudo cat /var/log/cups/error_log
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> xiaoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704651/
<xiaoy> cristian_c, è un errore di ghostscript
<cristian_c> che cosa psoso fare per rimediare?
<cristian_c> *posso
<cristian_c> così detto in parole povere
<xiaoy> cristian_c, dimmi: stampando altra roba hai problemi?
<cristian_c> così ci lavoro su
<xiaoy> per esempio un odt, doc...
<cristian_c> la stampa di prova alla fine me l'ha fatta
<cristian_c> ma latri documenti non ho provato
<cristian_c> ieri funzionava con l'odt
<cristian_c> o ieri l'altro
<xiaoy> allora dipende molto probabilmente dal file pdf che hai
<xiaoy> probabilmente è stato redatto con un'applicazione che da probemi con ghostscript in linux
<cristian_c> non ho idee
<cristian_c> ci sta
<cristian_c> ci sono workaround o trucchi?
<xiaoy> si, forse...
<cristian_c> così solo per sapere, senza entrare in dettagli
<cristian_c> così trovo una pista da seguire
<xiaoy> puoi usare delle applicazioni web-online per trasformare il pdf in doc-odt
<xiaoy> quindi lo ritrasformi in pdf se vuoi
<cristian_c> interessante
<xiaoy> in ogni modo puoi stamparlo
<cristian_c> anche in immagini ad esempio jpeg?
<xiaoy> anche trasformarlo in immagini, certamente ;-)
<cristian_c> xiaoy, allora cercherò, grazie, buonanotte
<xiaoy> spero di esserti stato d'aiuto, ciao
<cristian_c> se trasforamrlo in immagine, bypassa il problema, meglio
<cristian_c> grazie
<cristian_c> *trasformarlo
<xiaoy> cristian_c, http://www.pdftoword.com/
<xiaoy> roba tipo questa
<xiaoy> c'è anche per odt se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> aggiunto ai segnalibri
<xiaoy> aggiungi l'estensione quando fai l'upload
<xiaoy> ok, ora è tardi... ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-09
<seawolf> we nerds del cazzo,avedete deciso sr sarà gnome shelll o  unity la vostra merda ?
<marcuy> !pappa | seawolf
<ubot-it> seawolf: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<hububtu> hi all
<hububtu> :)
<fabbro> buona sera ho installato la versione 10.10 ma non mi riconosche il wi-fi incorporato nel mio portatile acers aspiriua 1520 cosa posso fare?grazie
<marcuy> !wifi | fabbro
<ubot-it> fabbro: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<mikunos> Buona domenica a tutti
<mikunos> non riesco a capire come mai l'audio non va più! Ho controllato tutte le impostazioni stupide come i volumi, le casse, le impostazioni base. Dopo aver installato Amarok ed libxine1-ffmpeg phonon-backend-xine non va più! che devo fare?
<sage79> salve
<mikunos> qualche suggerimento?
<carmelo> buogiorno atutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest59136> qualcuno mi sa dire come cambiare la lingua in it. su adobe reader 9 ?
<jester-> Guest59136: mi pare non ci sia la lingua it in acroread
<Guest59136> jester neanche un pacchetto oline
<jester-> Guest59136 non ne vedo cercando con gogol, ma che problema ti da in inglese
<Guest59136> i menu sn inglese e quando devo lavore su un file e tutto inglese
<jester-> Guest59136: quindi?
<Guest59136> vorrei sapere se posso cambire la lingua
<Guest59136> in italiano
<jester-> Guest59136: il 9 non c'è ancora in it
<jester-> che io sappia
<Guest59136> ok
<Guest59136> grazie  com
<steph7> non riesco a settare la trasparenza di lxpanel? suggerimenti?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<elia> jester-, ciao
<elia> jester-, sono renato
<jester-> oìì elia
<elia> jester-, ezio ci sei ?
<elia> jester-, senti una cosa
<elia> jester-, mi pare che una volta tu mi hai detto che usi gnome3 vero?
<jester-> elia: yesss
<elia> jester-, questo pc e' di mio figlio ci ho messo gnome 3 ma non mi riconosce le estensioni
<elia> jester-, ho installato gnome-tweak.
<jester-> elia: per le estensioni c'è in giro qualche ppa
<elia> jester-, ho installato gnome-tweak-tool ma nell'opzione extensions non c'e nulla sebbene in .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions ci siano
<jester-> elia: come le hai installate
<elia> jester-, copiando la dir li'
<jester-> elia: spe
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<elia> jester-, nvidia driver fixed, ho installato 11.10 anche sul mio serverino
<ubuntu_> devo cancellare i file recenti  dal mio os linux
<jester-> elia: cancellale
<ubuntu_> ho prov ato in mille modi ma sono sempre li
<ubuntu_> mi puoi aiutare per fafore
<jester-> elia: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/gnome3
<jester->    
<jester-> elia: aggiorni e installi
<ubuntu_> jaster c6
<jester-> ubuntu_: spiega i file recenti
<elia> jester-, mha
<ubuntu_> nel lanciatore
<ubuntu_> ho un pulsante che si chiama file e cartelle
<jester-> ubuntu_: lanciatore?
<ubuntu_> nell abarra degli strumenti
<ubuntu_> a sinistra dello schermo
<elia> jester-, quello mi sta' anche sulle balle, e  molti articoli sono cazzate
<massimo18> ubuntu_: si la seconda lente diciamo
<ubuntu_> bravissimo
<ubuntu_> all'interno della seconda lente
<ubuntu_> come dici
<ubuntu_> ci sono i file aperti recentem,ente
<massimo18> ubuntu_: non saprei come cancellarli anche perchè non mi sono mai posto questo problema
<ubuntu_> jaster ne sa qualcosa
<ubuntu_> il problema che se in un anno apri 200000000000 di file
<ubuntu_> il os li registra tutti
<massimo18> ubuntu_: non penso
<ubuntu_>  e questo è un problema per la memoria
<jester-> elia: che centrano gi articoli col ppa
<ubuntu_> quindi io ogni tanto cancello tutta la roba obsoleta
<elia> jester-, il ppa e' il suo
<ubuntu_> per liberare la memoria
<ubuntu_> c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi
<massimo18> ubuntu_: ok come vuoi
<jester-> elia: scusa madove le hai prese le cartelle conle extension dentro
<elia> jester-, ok fatto ma non c'e nulla da installare
<elia> jester-, da webupd8
<jester-> elia: sudo apt-get update o mica lo sa che hai agiunto
<elia> jester-, gnome-tweak-tool non propone nessuna etensione
<jester-> elia: poi in synaptic cerca gnome-shell
<jester-> elia: eddai
<elia> jester-, si va bene fatto tutto
<elia> jester-, ma dentro non c'e nessuna estensione
<jester-> hai cancellato quelle copiate e instgallato il common e poi il resto?
<elia> jester-, yes
<ubuntu_> grazie lo stesso siete gentilissimi
<jester-> elia: esci e rientra da gnome
<elia> spe provo
<elia> jester-, nattone, va' !
<jester-> elia: funzicano?
<elia> jester-, l'errore era.... se ce li copi a mano senza il common non li vede
<elia> jester-, bono a sapersi
<elia> jester-, ora elimino il ppa
<elia> jester-, tu che estensioni hai messo
<Panaclerio_> buongiorno, vorrei far diventare il pc un access point wifi. possibile?
<jester-> elia: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/Schermata.png
<elia> mo vedo
<e-DIO-t> buondì!
<elia> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<elia> mejo
<elia> almeno sono ufficiali davvero
<bias> salve da un po di giorni all'improvviso ubuntu 11.04 si blocca e per sbloccarlo devo per forza premere il tasto spegnimento sul pc dopo posso trovare i log per far capire il motivo?
<bias> tipo un registo eventi per il motivo del blocco
<elia> fatto
<elia> riavvio
<bias> help...
<elia> fatto li vede
<elia> auto move windows cose'
<bias> non c'e' nessuno??
<bias> vabbe'' a + tard...
<alnuvola> giorno
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa come si chiama l'immagine di ubuntu quando sta caricando i moduli
<alnuvola> vorrei sostituirla
<jester-> alnuvola: ????
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> ciao jester
<jester-> alnuvola: moduli, immagine?
<alnuvola> immagine
<alnuvola> quella con i 4 pallini con la scritta ubuntu
<jester-> immagine di cosa
<Devidino> jester-,  credo voglia sostituire la schermata di splash
<under> come faccio ad usare i caratteri di windows al posto di quelli default di ubuntu? faccio fatica e leggerli
<alnuvola> Devidino ho provato a cambiare quella di splash con l'appostito Gnome Splash screen
<alnuvola> ma nn ho avuto nessun successo come
<Devidino> alnuvola,  ti consiglio comunque di non toccarla, potresti avere problemi, al massimo puoi disabilitarla e avere a video un caricamento testuale
<alnuvola> mmmmm
<alnuvola> e se volessi avere un caricamento testuale come devo fare ===
<alnuvola> Devidino
<Devidino> alnuvola,  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Devidino> da li rimuovi la voce quiet splash
<Devidino> in questo modo diventa quindi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Devidino> alnuvola,  nota i ""
<alnuvola> e poi riavvio
<alnuvola> ???
<Devidino> No
<Devidino> poi salva
<Devidino> il file e dai
<FloodBotIt1> Devidino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alnuvola> che comando ??
<Devidino> alnuvola,  salva il file e dai sudo update-grub
<Devidino> alnuvola,  scusa ma non mi ricordavo:)
<Devidino> alnuvola,  aspetta che conclude e riavvia
<alnuvola> ok spetiamo bene
<alnuvola> a tra poco
<Devidino> alnuvola,  ok
<alnuvola> grazie Devidino
<alnuvola> adesso è anche piu veloce i avvio, e vedo anche cosa carica :D
<Devidino> alnuvola,  si:)
<FaDiesis> buongiorno
<FaDiesis> qualcuno sa come usare una chiavetta ONDA su un netbook con ubuntu 10.10 ? Il sistema non la vede neppure
<jester-> FaDiesis: dentro alla penna non ci sono i drivers?
<jester-> FaDiesis: se no prova una live di natty o oneiric
<FaDiesis> purtroppo no, ho visto sul sito dell'ONDA una serie di files per linux, ma riguardano unkernel inferiore a quello che ho io.
<alnuvola> FaDiesis è molto strano ho la tua penna è quando la inserisco l'indicator applet di gnome la identifica subito
<alnuvola> ho un asus eepc
<jester-> alnuvola: con natty?
<FaDiesis> nel mio net vede soltanto un'unità di storage, ma non è in realtà così
<FaDiesis> anch'io ho un asus eeepc 1215 con ubuntu
<jester-> FaDiesis: è questione se il kernel abbia il driver o no
<jester-> FaDiesis: facile che la 11.04 la riconosca
<FaDiesis> jester. Capisco
<alnuvola> qunado apro nautilus vorrei che nel menu del tasto destro uscisse apri nel terminale
<alnuvola> ma nn esce
<alnuvola> ho nautilus elementary
<bobbybong> alnuvola, installa nautilus-open-terminal
<FaDiesis> jester: ti ringrazio inogni caso, farò ulteriori ricerche e se riuscirò tornerò a raccontarti com'è andata :-)
<FaDiesis> alnuvola: grazie anche a te :-)
<alnuvola> grazie bobbybong
<alnuvola> FaDiesis scusa ma la tua penna onda la utilizzi per connetterti ad internet con operatore telefonico ???
<FaDiesis> alnuvola: sì, uso Tim
<alnuvola> bobbybong ma dopo devo riavviare ???
<FaDiesis> o meglio, vorrei usarlo :-)
<bobbybong> riavvia nautilus
<alnuvola> hai provato su un altro pc ???
<FaDiesis> sì, se c'è windows funziona subito. Forse dovrei provare su un altro pc linux, ma al momento non ne ho un altro
<alnuvola> quale versione di linux
<FaDiesis> ho la 10.10
<alnuvola> guarda fai una prova... metti la 11.04 in live cd inserisci la penna e vedi un po
<FaDiesis> alnuvola:  ok, ti ringrazio. Farò questa prova :-)
<FaDiesis> alnuvola: ciao e grazie. Ciao a tutti :-)
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, una domanda se volessi fare aggiornamento cambio versione da terminale alla 11.10 cosa succede??
<geko> stavo installado il pacchetto imagination su 11.04 ma mi segnala che bisogna disinstallare le seguenti librerie:libav codec-libray, libavformat52 libavutils50
<mimmo> salve. vorrei applicare il tem clearlooks anche alla finestrella d'inserimento pwd. come si fa?
<geko> creano problemi alla distribuzione?
<mimmo> *tema
<mimmo> salve. vorrei applicare il tema clearlooks anche alla finestrella d'inserimento pwd allo splash screen. come si fa?
<mimmo> ...una volta ci sono riuscito... non ricordo che riga di che file ho cancellato, e al riavvio mi è stata chiesta la scelta del tem, che poi è rimasto applicato anche allo splash screen... aiuto!
<mimmo> *tema
<mimmo_> help! voglio cambiare il tema standard dello splash screen! come si fa'?
<mimmo_> *delle finestre. con lo sfondo ho già risolto con ubuntu-tweak
<mimmo_> help! voglio cambiare il tema standard dello splash screen! come si fa'?
<mimmo_> *delle finestre. con lo sfondo ho già risolto con ubuntu-tweak
<mimmo_> help! voglio cambiare il tema standard dello splash screen! come si fa'?
<mimmo_> *delle finestre. con lo sfondo ho già risolto con ubuntu-tweak
<nuaman> hi
<Zarath> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> uso maverick. quando minimizzo una finestra, ne appare il contorno nero (bello spesso) che si riduce. come elimino?
<Zarath> ubuntu senza effetti ftw
<Zarath> non so :)
<francesco_> un ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la configurazione di un raid 5, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rorro007> ciao vorrei sapere se c'è la possibilità che impostando un programma da menu di avvio rimanga nascosto??
<rorro007> io l'ho messo in applicazione d'avvio pero vorrei non si veda la finesta sulla scrivania
<davide1> salve a tutti
<deorigel> salve a tutti...problema, attivando compiz per gli effetti mi scompare la barra di ingrandimento-riduzione-chiusura, rendendomi impossibile spostare le finestre,e in alcuni casi è impossibile usare i menu... ho gia provato a resettare compiz, il problema si risolve, ma riattivando il problema torna....ubuntu 11.04 classic
<rorro007> nessuno mi può consigliare
<deorigel> nessuno disponibile?
<deorigel> qualcuno in linea?
<el> ciao
<el> qualcuon sa spiegarmi per favore cosa sia esattamente il phy0? ho un problema con il wwan integrato che non riesco a risolvere e mi chiedo se dipenda anche da quello...
<rorro007> non so proprio come fare voglio che quando avvio si attivi un programma senza farlo vedere in scrivania
<rorro007> che rimanga nel laterale come ad esempio ubuntu one
<Guest91065> Ciao. Per caso sapete che cavolo di partizione usa il Netgear Stora MS2000???
<deorigel> -.-
<deorigel> ora c'è qualcuno?
<simone> buona domenica
<attempt> !gnomereset | deorigel
<ubot-it> deorigel: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<deorigel> resettando compiz si risolve,finchè lo riattivo...è necessario comunque resettare gnome?
<deorigel> provo...
<Guest91065> Ciao. Per caso sapete che cavolo di partizione usa il Netgear Stora MS2000???
<deorigel> problema persistente, attivando compiz si ripresenta il problema delle finestre...
<attempt> deorigel aspetti uno piu' esperto. potresti provare ad installare emerald come gestore finestre. magari e' metacity che cozza con compiz.
<eltopo> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno per favore sa spiegarmi a cosa si riferisce e a cosa serve phy0?
<gian_> Ciao, come mai ho problemi a trasferire file di immagini(fotografie) da notobook con lettore schede incorporato su SD?
<simonaG> potete, gentilmente, dirmi le differenze sostanziali tra kde e gnome ( a parte l'aspetto grafico ) ?
<attempt> qt invece di gtk, plasma invece di widget. molto piu' configurabile. piu' pesante. composizione gia' totalmente inclusa in kwin.
<kajino> se volessi condividere una cartella in rete (remota) in modo da renderla accessibile attraverso indirizzo ip da un altro computer.. come posso fare?
<simonaG> attempt, grazie
<kajino> hm?
<kajino> se volessi condividere una cartella in rete (remota) in modo da renderla accessibile attraverso indirizzo ip da un altro computer.. come posso fare? devo installare un server ftp sul mio pc? un server ssh è troppo rischioso.. con samba non si può fare? non c'è nulla di simlie a HFS  (httpfilesharing)
<Alecv> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<gianpy> ragazzi chi mi da una mano con una connessione pppoe over wireless su Natty Narval?
<gianpy> avevo la 9.04 e funzionava alla grande dopo aver smanettato  un po
<gianpy> ma ora non riesco a connettermi
<jester-> gianpy: modifica connessione e la crei in DSL
<gianpy> va bene per quelle over ethernet ma col wireless no
<gianpy> credo
<jester-> gianpy: /etc/network/interfaces deve contenere solo le prime 2 righe relative a LO
<gianpy> ok
<gianpy> alloea ci provo
<gianpy> *allora
<jester-> gianpy: logico che la scheda wifi deve essere up
<gianpy> poi ti dico...grazie intanto!
<jester-> gianpy: butta il modem obsoleto e fatti un bel rutterino
<gianpy> eh lo so
<jester-> gianpy: controlla di avere installati pppoe e ppoecponf
<gianpy> c'ho una connessione strana: hot spot TP-link collegato con l'ethernet a modem alice(il parallelepipedo bianco).cosi dovevo (con 9.04) prima connetermi a TP-link epoi davo "pon dsl-provider"
<gianpy> si ce li ho
<jester-> gianpy: controlla di avere installati pppoe e pppoecponf e se vuoi fare l'antico sudo pppoeconf
<jester-> gianpy: da non connesso eth
<jester-> pppoeconf*
<gianpy> aspetta cosa vuoi dire con "da non connesso eth"?
<jester-> gianpy: che se trova il filo attaccato usa la eth
<jester-> gianpy: comunque installa i 2 pacchetti e prova con nm prima
<gianpy> ok aspetta
<gianpy> ma per installare uso il cd.live vero?
<jester-> gianpy: ma se alice è un router usalo come router no comemodem
<gianpy> magari!è solo un modem ,credo bridged(ho le idee un po confuse su sto termine) :D
<gianpy> comunque hai ragione pppoe non è installato!
<gianpy> ma mi spieghi a che serve?è una dipendenza di pppoeconf?
<nuaman> bunjour
<cavin> bunjour
<cavin> sava messie
<gianpy> @jester adesso ho provato a modificare interfaces e ho aggiunto la con)nessione(non ho messo nulla su "service"
<ubottu-it> gianpy: Error: "jester" is not a valid command.
<giulia> aiuto non funziona ttf-droid cosa faccio?
<deorigel> buongiorno...gli esperti sono online?
<deorigel> ripongo il mio problema per l'ennesima volta: attivando compiz, la parte esterna delle finestre mi scompare, non permettendomi di ingrandire,ridurre,chiudere,muovere...resettando compiz si risolve,ma riattivando il problema ritorna...che posso fare?ho avuto suggerimento di usare emerald per eventuale conflitto con metacity...come si fa?
<deorigel> 		unity --reset
<bias> starnamente da piu di una settimana la 11.04 si blocca senza  nessun messagio di errore non risponde ne il mouse ne la tastiera lunico modo per resettare e' il tasto spegnimento dal pc
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<deorigel> causa riavvii per colpa del mio problema,non so piu se qualcuno aveva risposto...
<deorigel> ma mi pare di capire che non ci sono state risposte...qui tutto tace...
<jester-> deorigel: deve esserci un bug visto che i bottoni scompaiono in unity
<jester-> deorigel: prova con unity-2d
<deorigel> si, il problema è che mi capita su ubuntu classic
<jester-> oppure usa momentaneamente gnome classic
<jester-> deorigel: dovrebbe essere compiz il problema quindi classic no effect
<deorigel> senza gli effetti tutto va bene,io volevo risolvere in modo da poter attivare gli effetti compiz
<deorigel> ho avuto suggerimento di utilizzare emerald come gestore finestre per ipotesi che compiz cozzava con metacity...però non so come procedere, o se è pertinente...
<deorigel> jester-: hai qualche suggerimento
<deorigel> ?
<jester-> deorigel: se bug di compiz è risolveranno a breve con qualche aggiornamento, se rimani per qualche giorno senza effetti, vistro l'utilità che hanno, non muore nessuno
<deorigel> allora evito di smanettare troppo,attendo eventuali aggiornamenti..
<deorigel> grazie
<blekz> hello
<ribicki> \server irc.mioprofilo.it
<elbatico1> ciao, c'è nessuno?
<elbatico1> sono nuovo di queste parti, provo a postare il mio problema qui e vediamo che si riesce a fare.
<elbatico1> mi sono innamorato di Ubuntu dalla versione 9.
<elbatico1> sono passato alla 10 e mi è piaciuto ancora di più
<elbatico1> recentemente ho acquistato un iMac 27" i5 con bootcamp ho installato windows 7 e di seguito ubuntu 11.
<elbatico1> Usando refit per il boot
<elbatico1> ho dei problemi conosciuti di cui ho trovato la soluzione in vari blog
<elbatico1> il mio problema è che non riesco a connettermi alla rete per scaricare i vari pacchetti che sono necessari alla risoluzione dei problemi
<jester-> elbatico1: wifi o cavo
<elbatico1> cavo
<elbatico1> riesco a vedere il router ma non ad accedere alla rete
<jester-> elbatico1: strano se dai ifconfig vede la eth?
<elbatico1> si
<jester-> elbatico1: controlla che in /etc/network/interfaces ci siano solo le 2 righe relative a LO poi controlla in modifica connessoini via cavo se c'è la eth
<elbatico1> la imposto con ip statico, sistema che ha sempre funzionato e funzione con gli altri due sistemi. Non capisco quale possa essere il problema
<jester-> elbatico1: se c'è vai in modifica e la metti in dhcp
<elbatico1> mi annoto tutto, grazie
<jester-> elbatico1: facile che fai confusione con ip statico e gw quindi metti in dhcp che si arrangia lui
<elbatico1> in dhcp mi stacca la comunicazione dopo 20 minuti ogni venti minuti, e comunque, ho già provato a farmi assegnare automaticamente un ip con dhcp, non funge.
<jester-> elbatico1: te prova
<jester-> poi ci si pensa se si connette e affiorni
<jester-> aggiorni*
<elbatico1> per risolvere il problema ho configurato il router con statico e lavora bene, ci sono attaccato ora. Comunque provo di sicuro.
<elbatico1> ok grazie mille.
<jester-> elbatico1: router ha comunque ip statico di rete che è il gateway
<elbatico1> certo
<elbatico1> è la rete fastweb che fa capricci, quando sono in dhcp ogni 20 minuti mi riassegna un nuovo ip e stacca la connessione per un microsecondo, così col fisso, rimane attaccato
<jester-> elbatico1: e ip della eth deve essere coerente col gw se 198.168.1.1 il gw la rete sarà 192.168.1.x
<jester-> elbatico1: aaah hai fartweb, metti in dhcp che è stronzo fratweb
<elbatico1> certo, ci ho passato delle giornate a smanettare e studiare, di questo sono al corrente
<elbatico1> parole sante
<jester-> elbatico1: fw non assegna piu di un tot di ip dopo di che devi far resettare il rutter loro
<jester-> almeno era cosi tempo fa
<elbatico1> per dirla tutta sono attaccato ad un accesspoint che prende il segnale, tramite un'antenna che lo amplifica, direttamente dal router fastweb di mio cognato.
<elbatico1> un giro un pò lungo
<elbatico1> ma è gratis, grande cognato?
<jester-> elbatico1: prova col dhcp
<jester-> elbatico1: il gw è comunque ip della ciofeca fw
<elbatico1> ok, lo faccio di sicuro
<elbatico1> mi booto in ubuntu ciao, grazie ancora
<frezli> ciao ragazzi vorrei installare fedora su una partizione vorrei sapere se installandolo poi in automatico il boot di fedora avvia anche ubuntu .... o qualche suggerimento su come procedere..... grazie
<jester1-> frezli: boh se fa come ubuntu si
<bobbybong> frezli, installa grub nella partizione di fedora poi fai update-grub da ubuntu così te la aggiunge
<r4y3k> ciao a tutti
<frey> ciao scusate vorrei sapere che ambienti grafici supporterà il prossimo e recente ubuntu
<frezli> bobbybong ma tu hai già provato perchè io non ho ancora provato ma mi sa che fedora ha un grub vecchio e se installo il suo non c'è la possibilità di dare update-grub ... mi sembra
<r4y3k> in che senso frey?
<frey> io ho gnome 3 e ho paura che se facina tuttocio l'aggiornamento mi si rov
<frey> scs
<frey> ho gnome 3 e ho paura che se faccio l'aggiornamento mi si rovini tutto
<frezli> frey ubuntu ha unity che si basa su gnome 3
<r4y3k> sì, al massimo poi togli unity
<frey> allora mi spiego meglio
<bobbybong> tutte le distro quando le installi arrivi ad un punto ti chiede dove vuoi installare grub anche ubuntu guarda se ci sono opzioni avvanzate durante l'installazione
<frezli> ufficialmente non togli più unity te la devi tenere per forza
<frey> io ho ubuntu con parecchi ambienti grafici: classico unity, gnome 3 e KDE
<r4y3k> io ad esempio al momento mi sto rompendo la testa con unity sul pc di mia moglie....mannagg
<frey> se procedo con un aggionamento cosa succede?r
<frey> non ho mai fratto l'aggiornamento per varie reagioni ho sempre reinstallato tutto
<frezli> purtroppo canonical ha fatto una decisione pessima con ubuntu unity che pian piano gli farà perdere la leader di distro migliore
<r4y3k> confermo, tra poco o sfascio il pc di mia moglie o le metto kde...
<frey> si ok ma cosa succede se aggiorno così come sto??
<frey> ubuntu mi cancella tutti gli altri ambienti grafici?
<frey> e mi mette solo unity?
<jester1-> c'è gnome-fallback che è il classico
<SaaMmY> buonasera
<frey> e mi aggiorna unity presente e mi lascia il resto uguale?
<frezli> mi dispiace dirlo dopo una vita che uso ubuntu  , io ho ancora il 10.04 , ma sarò costretto a tornare ad un antico mamore e cioè fedora
<SaaMmY> esiste una buona guida per vnc viewer free edition 4.1.1?
<jester1-> frey: o metti gnome-shell che è un po meglio di unity
<SaaMmY> mi pare di aver installato già vncviewer ma stranamente non lo vedo in finestra in interfaccia
<jester1-> SaaMmY: aggiunge semplicemente il protocollo vnc, puoi usare qualsiasi client
<SaaMmY> bene... quindi? mi pare di averlo già configurato
<SaaMmY> ma sempre e solo da terminale?
<SaaMmY> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<frey> non state capendo cosa voglio sapere XD, se ora come ora che ho gnome 3 aggiornassi ubuntu cosa succederebbe al mio ambiente grafico??? viene eliminato per unity o rimane in parallelo?
<jester1-> frey: il sistema è comunque buona norma aggiornarlo
<jester1-> frey: e l'ambiente grafico lo scegli al login
<frey> <jester1->, ok  ma rimangono entrambi?
<r4y3k> frey non so proprio, io di solito formatto e reinstallo, non riaggiorno, perchè in passato mi ha creato più problemi che altro
<frey> allora proverò
<frey> spero vada tutto bene XD
<r4y3k> in bocca al lupo!
<frey> tCREPI XD
<r4y3k> eheh
<jester1-> frey: per aggiornamento intendi avanzamento?
<frey> intendo che il 13 lo aggiorno all'11.10 quindi penso si chiami avanzamento
<frezli> frey ma come fai ad avere gnome 3
<frezli> in ubuntu
<frey> ho seguito una guida anzi più guide
<frey> le prime volte succedeva un casino poi ha funzionato XD e ho ubuntu classico unity gnome 3 e kde in parallelo XD
<frezli> a ok ho capito .... mi sembra che quel progetto non consigli poi l'aggiornamento
<frey> si ma il fatto che io abbia già unity non dovrebbe essere un problema. Per questo pensavo di farlo lo stesso
<frey> in questo modo aggiorno il sistema che è la cosa fondamentale lasciando i miei ambienti grafici
<frezli> prova... ma sai che rischi se non è una cosa collaudata
<jester1-> va bè male che vada reinstalli pulito
<jester1-> non muore nessuno
<frey> si  infatti XD
<frezli> guarda fai come me abbandona lentamente ubuntu e passa a fedora tanto sicuramente nel giro di un anno o poco più ubuntu ritornerà a gnome anche perchè con unity non andranno lontano e perderanno valanghe di utenti
<jester1-> frey: va che gnome c'è comunque bastga mettere 2 pacchi
<jester1-> gnome-shell e fallback se vuoi il vecio gnome
<frey> si si
<frey> ciao
<elbatico1> ciao a tutti, butto li una domanda... ho dei problemi ad installare mouse e tastiera wirless con ubuntu 11. su imac 27"
<elbatico1> riesco a rilevare le sorgenti da bluetoot ma non appena mi chiede il pin scompare la finestra di dialogo
<elbatico1> sembra che rilevi e perda il segnale in continuazione
<jester-> elbatico1: hai messo ubuntu su imac?
<elbatico1> qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?
<jester-> comico
<elbatico1> si, ho messo ubuntu su imac
<elbatico1> ubuntu è uno dei migliori sistemi operativi di sempre
<elbatico1> perchè dovrebbe essere comico?
<jester-> elbatico1: perché ha le stesse virtù di osx ed è più brutto
<elbatico1> ti vedo poco informato.
<jester-> elbatico1: per i macbook c'è un wiki dedicato per imac non so
<attempt> le applicazioni di apple sono ottime.
<elbatico1> ha molte più virtu di os x, graficamente è peggiore, sopratutto l'11.
<attempt> ti girano su ubuntu'
<attempt> ?
<jester-> elbatico1: si' e quali?
<elbatico1> la possibilità di usare la testa e scegliere il modo che si desidera per fare le cose
<elbatico1> invece di farsi imprintare con la logica di osx e dover adattarsi alla logica dello sviluppatore, per esempio...
<jester-> elbatico1: capì chiusi argomento
<jester-> chiuso*
<Synaptic> salve... è possibile scaricare la 11.11 ?
<attempt> la mia domanda rimane. girano le applicazioni di apple su ubuntu? oppure nessuna?
<Synaptic> kubuntu? è stata rilasciata una beta?
<Synaptic> attempt no non girano
<Synaptic> non si possono installare i .dmg
<elbatico1> non girano
<Synaptic> pero puoi trovare applicazioni che facciano lo stesso tipo di lavoro
<attempt> syn guarda la roadmap e vedi se ci sono beta.
<jester-> elbatico1: mirimane una curiosita: perché spendere una cifra per un imac
<Synaptic> io ho un macbook pro
<elbatico1> perchè lavoro con l'animazione e mi serviva una macchina più prestante con uno schermo decente
<Synaptic> è l'unico pc che mi è durato 2 anni senza mai avere un problema..... ecco perchè spendere soldi in un mac
<attempt> Synaptic inoltre se hai voglia di sperimentare puoi lasciare kubuntu alla versione attuale ma metterci per esempio kde 4.7 o magari beta piu' avanzate.
<elbatico1> valutando, 10 anni fa circa ho acquistato un PC fisso alla modica cifra di 1100 euro
<elbatico1> solo la scatola
<jester-> Synaptic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<Synaptic> attempt al momento non ho linux installata.. ho sempre usato kubuntu.. solo che è inutile che oggi mi scarico la 10.04 e poi fra 10 giorni esce la nuova versione
<elbatico1> oggi con 1600 un imac con tutto
<attempt> che usi per fare animazioni con ubuntu?
<attempt> blender?
<jester-> elbatico1: un imac senza osx è mutilato
<attempt> ce lo puo' sempre rimettere. e l'hardware e' sicuramente piu' selezionato.
<jester-> e hw che c'è dentro è quello che c'è in commercio
<elbatico1> sono sopratutto un webdesigner, uso ubuntu per lo scripting e imac per lavorare con le immagini
<Synaptic> jester- ok visto il link... ma per kubuntu non c'è niente?
<elbatico1> non uso blender uso tvpaint, faccio animazioni classiche
<jester-> Synaptic: leggi il menu sulla destra
<elbatico1> ho il triplo boot osx/win 7/ubuntu 11
<attempt> synaptic togli gnome-desktop e metti kde dai ppa di kde.
<Synaptic> attempt non è la stessa cosa
<Synaptic> tempo fa lo feci
<Synaptic> e dopo poco si imputtanò tutto a causa dei pacchetti dgm installati
<attempt> Synaptic la mia proposta e' debian. netinstall della unstable. poi ci metti kde dai ppa di kde. 4.7 almeno.
<Synaptic> mhh
<Synaptic> secondo me conviene aspettare un mesetto
<Synaptic> e lasciarla uscire
<jester-> Synaptic: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/
<Synaptic> ok grazie jester
<Synaptic> che cambia da alternate a desktop cd?
<attempt> se la metti adesso e aggiorni ti ritrovi la release uguale a quella rilasciata.
<jester-> esce il 13 quindi a giorni
<Synaptic> ok
<attempt> se la scarichi il 13 ci metti due giorni per avere l'iso.
<Synaptic> quando uscirà la stable per aggiornare
<Synaptic> dovrò cambiare i repo
<Synaptic> o basterà un apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jester-> Synaptic: fai dal gestore aggiornamenti e ci pensa lui
<attempt> ti dovrebbe bastare update
<Synaptic> faccio da Synaptic?
<Synaptic> auihaua
<Synaptic> ok capito
<Synaptic> la sto scaricando
<attempt> no. synaptic e' gnome.
<jester-> Synaptic: no fan da alt-f2 update-manager -d se hai gnome
<jester-> o da gestore aggiornamenti
<Synaptic> ma perchè? synaptic su kde non c'è?... io l'ho sempre avuto
<Synaptic> al momento uso la backtrack 5r1 che è ubuntu based.. con kde... e il synaptic c'è
<attempt> non c'e' ha un altro nome.
<Synaptic> vabbe ma posso installarlo
<Synaptic> apt-get install synaptic
<attempt> kpackagekit si chiama
<Synaptic> torna tanto bene..
<attempt> in kubuntu e' gia' presente kpack inutile mettere anche synaptic
<Synaptic> cmq secondo me... per evitare il casino dei primi giorni di release.. server intasati di connessioni.. dovrebbero mettere il download tramite torrent
<attempt> in debian invece metti quello che preferisci. hai solo aptitude installato.
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> ah è già presente..
<Synaptic> ok
<attempt> e infatti che credi che facciano?
<Synaptic> boh mai usato kpackage   spero che sia leggero e vesatile comee il syn
<attempt> circa uguale. un po' piu' criptico ma le opzioni ci sono tutte.
<Synaptic> che novità hanno inserito con la 11.11?
<attempt> una volta collegata ad internet comunica con le altre installazioni formando un unico organismo senziente.....
<attempt> scherzo. :)
<attempt> vedi le note di rilascio.
<Synaptic> beh non mi sembra sia cambiato molto..
<Pancio> Hi
<Pancio> Salve a tutti
<UniCo> Sera a tutti
<UniCo> Sera a tutti
<UniCo> :D
<FloodBotIt1> UniCo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Pancio> Ho una domandona..................
<Pancio> Leggo dappertutto di questa versione UBUNTU ALTERNATE............ma da dove salta fuori? Gira sul serio su pc con poca RAM ?
<Pancio> Dove si può trovare ke non ne salto fuori?
<jester-> Pancio: alternate è solo il tipo di installer, il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> Pancio: non è live e ha una grafica minimale, l'installer
<weltall> abbiamo il modello unico
<UniCo> !op
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<Pancio> Fatemi capire: se io ora ho un disco rigido sul quale voler caricare un SO ubuntu ed avrò tipo pochissima ram, che versione dovrei scaricare? (mi interessano giusto x qualke documento x l'ufficio)
<merlot> "La Vita E Bella", Buona giornata
<Alecv> se installo thunderbird dal gestore pacchetti, mi scarica la versione in inglese,
<Alecv> poi se scarico il pacchetto della lingua mi dice che non è compatibile
<Pancio> jester-: Sistema operativo minimale è esattamente quello ke cerco, mi basta che funzioni Office!
<jester-> Pancio: il sistema non è minimale cambia il tipo di installer per il minimale segui
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alecv> allora ho scaricato il file tar dal sito di thunderbird direttamente in lingua italiana, scompatto il file, ma non trovo dentro il file install per installarlo O.o
<jester-> Pancio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<jester-> Pancio: c'è installazione minimale
<jester-> Pancio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<jester-> Alecv: c'è in software center il pacco it per thunder
<Alecv> si ma mi dice che non è compatibile con thunderbird istallato O.o
<Pancio> jester-: MEGA GRAZIE !!! Scusa ma non mi muovo molto bene e in mille siti mai ho trovato queste pagine di riferimenti!
<Devidino> jester-, scusa il disturbo apt-get remove --purge gnome gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment  mi permette di rimuovere completamente gnome3 per dare spazio a xface?
<Devidino> sò già che dovrò installare gdm per il login
<jester-> Devidino: non saprei come rimuovere completamente gnome anche perché xfce si appoggia a gnome
<Devidino> jester-,  mi sa che una bella installazione ex-novo è cosa buona e giusta
<Devidino> :D
<jester-> Devidino: concordo
<Alecv> thunderbird-locale-it
<Devidino> jester-,  curiosità ma tu cosa usi?
<Alecv> alessandro@alessandro-K7S41:~$ sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-it
<Alecv> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Alecv> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Alecv> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Alecv> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire
<FloodBotIt1> Alecv: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Alecv> che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta
<Alecv> x questo ho scaricato il file dal sito di thunderbird, l'ho scompattato e il file thunderbird è eseguibile, si apre il programma ma non si istalla (p in lingua italiana)
<jester-> Alecv: non fare confusione, thunder e la lingua si installano da apt
<jester-> Alecv: sempre che hai una ubuntu regolare
<Alecv> thunderbird si è istallato da apt, il pacchetto lingua mi da l'errore sopra elencato
<Alecv> quindi sono andato sul sito di mozzilla, scaricato la versione italiana versione 7 e poi l'ho scompattata nella cartella user, da terminale do il comnado thunderbird mi si apre il programma ed è italiano, ma non credo di averlo installato così (non mi appare l'icona nel menu internet delle applicazioni)
<jester-> Alecv: che file haiscaricato
<Alecv> thunderbird-7.0.1.tar.bz2
<jester-> Alecv: e scompattandolo cosa esce
<Alecv> una cartella chiama thunderbird con varie cartelle, un file .sh dei file di testo, file .lo e poi thunderbird
<jester-> Alecv: penso che hai scaricato tundre completo e non la lingua ma se hai natty cin tundre da repo funga pure la lingua da repo
<Alecv> ho scaricato thunderbird per intero dal sito italiano e cliccando thunderbuird si apre il client in lingua italiana, istallandolo da apt non c'è verso di istallare il pacchetto per la lingua italiana :)
<Alecv> jester x istallare il file preso direttamente dal sito come faccio?
<jester-> Alecv: fai un lanciatore che fa partire l'eseguibile dentro alla cartella scompattata
<tull> ho una domanda: easytag è il miogliore taggatore di mp3 per ubuntu?
<tull> il bello di easytag è la ricerca online automatica
<Alecv> vado
<Alecv> buonaserata a tutti
<Alecv> anzi buonanotte
<Alecv> :)
<Guest99165> ciao, risolto il problema di ieri ora ne ho un'altro, da alcuni giorni non riesco + ad installare gli aggiornamenti. volrvo installare ekiga per la webcam ma non c'è verso..
<Guest99165> questo è l'errore:W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/opal/libopal3.6.6_3.6.6~dfsg-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Guest99165>   400  Bad Request
<gigirock> Guest99165, prova ad usare fastbull....
<Guest99165> ??? cos'è? roba da mangiare?
<gigirock> si le balle del toro !,..... dai vai in impostazioni di sistema
<gigirock> !universe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'universe'
<Guest99165> forse sistema amministrazione?
<Guest99165> ho ubuntu 10.04
<gigirock> Guest99165, ok gestore aggiornamenti
<Guest99165> ci sono
<gigirock> impostazioni
<Guest99165> yes
<gigirock> software per ubuntu
<Guest99165> si
<gigirock> scaricare da.....
<Guest99165> avanti
<gigirock> cerca ubuntu.fastbull.org
<Guest99165> ok, seleziona server?
<gigirock> si
<Guest99165> scaricando info sui pacchetti.......
<gigirock> si adesso ricarica il tutto e poi ti chiedera' di aggiornare.....
<gigirock> ma n funziona la web ?
<gigirock> ma n funziona la webcam Guest99165  ?
<Guest99165> non funziona, lsusb la vede come  Pixart Imaging, Inc. PAC731x Trust WebCam
<gigirock> ok provato cheese ?
<gigirock> Guest digita dal terminale uname -a
<Guest99165> non ho ancora provato nulla
<gigirock> Guest99165, dai il tempo e' denaro
<Guest99165> Linux vito-desktop 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guest99165> W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY B152F042D246C25D
<Guest99165> ma allora cosa c'è?? è tutto un'errore.....
<gigirock> !gutsy
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=download |  per aggiornare da Feisty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoGutsy | Note di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GutsyNoteDiRilascio | Il supporto per gutsy volge al termine: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=272217.new#new
<gigirock> Guest99165, e' tempo di cambiare versione !
<Guest99165> diciamo che è tempo di cambiare TUtto il pc..........
<gigirock> :)
<gigirock> dai ce la puoi fare .... quanta ram hai ?
<tull> Guest99165, anche io ho ubuntu 10.04 ottimo sistema
<Guest99165> ma la 10.04 non una LTS??
<tull> si è una LTS
<gigirock> Guest99165, il tuo kernel e 32 siamo a 38 !
<Guest99165> ho provato a caricare la 11.04 su un portatile di un'amico...dopo due ore di prove ho messo la 10.04
<tull> Guest99165, se ti funziona bene la 10.04 puoi anche teneral fino a quando termina il supporto, io faccio cosi
<Guest99165> 38?? ma se l'ho aggiornato pochi giorni fà...
<tull> Guest99165, io ho il kernel 2.6.32-34
<tull> gigirock, un tempo ero un fanatico come te
<tull> poi mi sono stufato di fare il fanatico
<gigirock> Guest99165, hai un ppa della gustsy !
<tull> ppa ahi ahi ahi
<Guest99165> ma anch'io ho il 2.6.32.34
<gigirock> tull n sono fanatico...n ho tempo per le analisi e le prove mi fido degli sviluppatori
<tull> ma lo sai che gli sviluppatori rilasciano senza troppo testing?
<Guest99165> stà di fatto che ancora non riesco a scaricare ekiga
<tull> quando non si paga e non si puo pretendere, la prudenza non è mai abbastanza
<gigirock> tull, io sono per la tecnologia e l'innovazione
<tull> anche io
<tull> che funzioni però
<gigirock> Guest99165, prova a scaricare cheese
<tull> le cose che funzionano male mi danno molto fastidio
<gigirock> tull la chat e' di la'
<Guest99165> rimando a domani nemmeno cheese si scarica....bhooooo
<gigirock> Guest99165, quando vai a ubu sw center sull sx ci sono tutte le sorgenti .... ti conviene togliere il ppa vetusto
<tull> gigirock, comunque avremo molta piu libertà su linux, ma la vera innovazione è su mac e windows
<tull> vado su chat
<Guest99165> quale sarebbe?
<Guest99165> ok
<Guest99165> buonanotte
<simone> buonanotte a tutti
<simone> salve a tutti ho un problema con la gestione della scheda video del mio portatile che è doppia (Intel HD + GeForce GT 540M
<simone> se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa io ho letto sul forum di Bumblebee e l'ho anche installato ma non funziona
<simone> il driver della scheda video è attivo ma non in uso
<franz_> ciao, c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi come attivare la webcam su facebook? è strano, su skype funziona ma su facebook non si attiva... eppure funziona anche se non c'è un'icona come per l'audio... grazie
<franz_> non esiste un'icona della webcam eppure dovrebbe essere installata dato che funziona... ma magari dovrei autorizzare facebook ad usarla... ma come?
<franz_> gggggggg
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-01
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<Guest83267> buongiorno
<Guest83267> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<enzotib> buon giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Fetentone> voglio acquistare un nuovo smartphone che mi dia la possibilità di fare quello che facevo col mio Nokia 5230 su Win, ovvero sincronizzare la rubrica del telefono con quella del pc... come pure tutti gli altri dati. Chi sa qualcosa??
<glpiana> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<axio> ciao a tutti
<axio> potete aiutarmi per istallare una chiavette wi-fi
<glpiana> axio, si può provare. inserisci la chiavetta in una porta usb e scrivi nel temrinale questo comando: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | axio
<ubot-it> axio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ramless> buongiorno a tutti... come molti necessito input per un problema audio, uso Ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> Ramless, esponi il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<Ramless> l'audio funziona se apro file locali (mp3, film, ecc) ma nun funge con youtube, provato sia con firefox che chrome...
<Ramless> ho provato a reinstallare il plugin di flash.. ma nulla (chrome lo dovrebbe avere incorporato)
<glpiana> Ramless, sai come visualizzare i file nascosti?
<Ramless> yes..
<glpiana> Ramless, oki, nella tua home c'è una directory che si chiama .macromedia. prova a rimuoverla e a riavviare il browser
<Ramless> provo..
<Ramless> nulla.. (scrivo via chrome, la prova l'ho fatta con firefox su youtube)
<Holden> Ramless, riproduci un video con youtube e vai in preferenze audio
<Holden> su applicazioni vedi qualcosa?
<Ramless> se apro preferenze audio nella sezione Applicazioni mi dice che nessun programma sta riproducendo audio, in passato mi dava per esempio Chrome o firefox, secondo il caso
<Holden> esatto, dovrebbe darti flash plugin o qualcosa simile
<Holden> Ramless, vai qui http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ che versione di flash rileva?
<Fetentone> ciao... come metto winzoz come virtual box? grazie
<Ramless> pochi giorni fà ho sminchiato qualcosa, l'audio andava a tratti, googlando ho letto che molti rimuovono pulseaudio per usare solo alsa, ho seguito un paio di guide con il risultato che ora non sento audio via browser..
<Holden> Ramless, ah ecco... immaginavo che avevi toccato qualcosa
<Ramless> immaginavi bene..
<Holden> bisogna vedere cosa c'era scritto in quel "paio di guide"
<Ramless> You have version 11,3,31,232 installed
<Holden> su chrome?
<Ramless> ho provato a rimette pulseaudio ma devo aver sminchiato qualcosa
<Ramless> e ora necessito aiuto, pago in Ginness ;-)
<Ramless> Guinnes
<doom_> Fetentone: scarica virtualbox dal sito di virtualbox per la tua ubuntu controlla il checksum e installa con un doppio clic
<Ramless> Holden, si su chrome, provo a vedere la versione rilevata su Firefox?
<Holden> si, ma qui non è un problema di flash...
<Ramless> You have version 11,2,202,238 installed.. Holden hai ragione, pure secondo me flash è ok...
<Holden> ok. se riesci a dirci cosa hai fatto esattamente almeno non andiamo alla cieca
<Ramless> Il problema sembra che non dialoghi alsa/pulse con flash..
<Holden> flash usa pulse
<Holden> pulse usa alsa
<Ramless> provai a rimuovere pulseaudio, googleando ho letto che molti non erano soddisfatti ( a me andava a scatti certe volte), poi nun ha più funzionato nulla, sminchiettando sono riuscito a rimettere pulse ma ora l'audio và solo per file locali.. mp3 ecc
<Ramless> ok, come faccio a vedere se flash sta usando correttamente pulse?
<Ramless> o viceversa?
<Fetentone> doom_  trovata, ora c'è scritto i386 e AMD64, significa che se il mio sistema è a 32 bit devo andare sulla prima e se a 64 sulla seconda? grazie
<jester-> meglio installare pavucontrol e settare pulse
<jester-> forse
<Ramless> provo?
<doom_> si a seconda dell architettura scegli
<Holden> Ramless, pulseaudio -k; rm -r .pulse*
<Ramless> Holden, fatto.. nessun aoutput o messaggi di errore
<Holden> Ramless, chiudi firefox
<Holden> e aprilo da terminale con il comando   firefox
<Holden> lancia un video su yt, e controlla preferenze audio
<Holden> vedi se da qualche messaggio di errore in terminale
<Ramless> svariati errori tipo ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<Holden> hai toccato .alsarc?
<Ramless> ehm... non saprei
<Ramless> ti manderei gli errori da terminale ma spammerei in chat.. com'era quel modo di mandare testi con un link?
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ramless> il nick mio o tuo?
<Holden> tuo
<Ramless> domanda idiota
<Ramless> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253606/
<Holden> ls -l .alsarc
<Ramless> ls: impossibile accedere a .alsarc: File o directory non esistente
<Ramless> ecco ho toccato alsarc
<Holden> no, se non c'è non penso l'hai toccato
<Ramless> forse l'ho rimosso sminchiettando?
<Holden> beh non deve esserci
<Ramless> ah, ok
<Ramless> dunque ALSA non vede la scheda audio?
<Holden> no, sembra che flash tenti di usare direttamente alsa e non trova la scheda '0'... probabilmente è un problema di configurazione, ma non sapendo cosa hai toccato non so come aiutarti
<Ramless> DOH!
<Ramless> un upgrade a 11.10 risolverebbe?
<Ramless> flash dovrebbe usare pulseaudio?
<Ramless> Holden, non c'è un modo per cancellare tutte le configurazioni/script/file di pulse, alsa, flash e reinstallare tutto con la conf di default?
<Ramless> sovarscrivendo le mie minchiate?
<Ramless> Holden, non sò se può essere utile, ma se accedo con altro utente (appena creato funziona tutto), posso provare a copiarmi qualche file di config da un utente all'altro? (cambiando owner e group)?
<doom_> Ramless: per rimuovere un pacchetto e le relative impostazioni il comando dovrebbe essere 'sudo apt-get purge nome_programma' e in seguito un 'sudo apt-get autoremove nome_programma'
<Ramless> se lo faccio su alsa, pulseaudio e flashplugin potrei risoltvere?
<pa> ciao
<pa> qualcuno usa getmail?
<doom_> Ramless: non vedo problemi di sorta nel rimuovere quei pacchetti e poi reinstallarli
<glpiana> Ramless, se il problema con un altro utente no si pone, allora c'è qualcosa che non va solo nelle impostzioni del tuo utente. prova a rinominare .mozilla e riavviare firefox e vedi come si comporta
<Holden> doom_, purge non rimuove le impostazioni nella home
<glpiana> !qualcuno | pa
<ubot-it> pa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Holden> Ramless, o vai per tentativi o resetti le tue impostazioni per l'utente corrente
<pa> beh la domanda e'  "c'e' nessuno che usa getmail?" :)
<doom_> oh! allora poi per rimuoverle usa synaptic
<Holden> pa, passa alla successiva, supponendo che qualcuno abbia risposto si
<Ramless> il reset per utente corrente mi piace, come si fà?
<pa> si riesce a configurare in modo che non cancelli, e scarichi solo i messaggi non scaricati prima (uidl in fetchmail), e poi passi il tutto a procmail come mda?
<Holden> Ramless, prova prima quello che ti ha consigliato glpiana
<doom_> apt-get --purge remove nome_programma dovrebbe rimuovere anche le config
<Ramless> ok, ma ,lo fà anche con chrome
<Holden> doom_, se vuoi prova, ma nessun pacchetto tocca la roba in ~
<Holden> (quando viene rimosso)
<doom_> nella home allora rimozione manuale
<Fabritnt64> giorno
<Ramless> nulla di fatto... rinominato .mozilla in .mozilla-old, reinstallato flashplugin ma nulla di fatto..
<Ramless> comunque non credo dipenda dal browser o dal plugin...
<Ramless> ho una cartella .pulse che nell'utente di prova manca...
<Ramless> anche pulse-coockie
<glpiana> Ramless, puoi provare a rinominarla e a riavviare il sistema
<Fabritnt64> Scusatemi, ma ho un "piccolo" problema. Ho aggiornato il tutto alla ver. 12.04 (prima ero alla 10.04) e ovviamente mi ha aggiornato i driver NVIDIA :( .... alla riaccensione la risoluzione è troppo alta e il monitor non mi parte. Vado sul pannello di ripristino e fallisce il tentativo di partire con la modalità provvisoria... come posso risolvere???
<Fabritnt64> devo andare in fstab?
<glpiana> Fabritnt64, in fstab no di sicuro perchè la cosa non riguarda i dischi. avvia in recovery mode e al menu cerca la voce relativa all'avvio si X in fail safe
<Fabritnt64> ecco, è proprio il failsafe che non mi parte.... ho un errore e non parte neanche lui! :(
<glpiana> Fabritnt64, scusa devo assentarmi
<Fabritnt64> no problem.... Glpiana ;)
<doom_> Fabritnt64: dal menu di grub scegli fail safe mode e non parte?
<jester-> Fabritnt64: che nvidia hai
<lukas> Ragazzi ho deciso finalmente di installarmi ubuntu... però in dual boot...ho un hard disk gia partizionato in due parti uguali sulla prima parte ho windows xp sulla seconda...attualmente usata per dati ma ripulibile vorrei installare ubuntu....qualcuno può darmi una mano ho letto varie guide ma senza capire granchè
<jester-> lukas: al partizionamento scegli: installa accanto
<jester-> e si arrangia l'installer
<lukas> sullo stessa partizione windows?
<jester-> lukas: accanto
<lukas> ok...quindi un automatico prende la seconda partizione giusto?
<jester-> al partizionamento vedrai delle proposte
<jester-> lukas: occhio ai messaggi
<jester-> lukas: comunque dopo la scelta dovrai confermare
<jester-> lukas: i pvt a tradimento non sono graditi
<lukas> scusa non sapevo..son nuovo
<jester-> lukas: avvia il cd e vieni in canale da li
<lukas> sto deframmentando ora sto da un altro pc
<jester-> lukas: se non si fa passo passo è un casino
<lukas> ciò che temo di più è per lo spazio è un vecchio pc
<lukas> con hard disk da 60 partizionato in due parti uguali
<jester-> lukas: quanto è grande la partizione che hai preparato
<lukas> su C ho circa 7gb liberi.
<lukas> mentre l'altra come ho detto posso ripulirla
<jester-> lukas: 7 giga il sistema ci entra ma poi hai molto poco spazio per i dati
<jester-> almeno 12 meglio 20
<lukas> beh quelli posso archiviarli sulla seconda parte allora lasciandola intatta
<lukas> altrimenti posso fare cosi. aggiungere un altro hard disk vecchio che ho al pc
<lukas> e usarlo solamente per ubuntu
<lukas> può essere conveniente?
<jester-> lukas secondo me è la soluzione migliore
<doom_> sembra una buona idea :)
<lukas> spero solo non mi renda il computer una carretta
<lukas> da quel punto di vista comunque c'è l'opzione installa su un hard disk vuoto giusto?
<Fabritnt64> @Jester: non me lo ricordo (è integrata nella MoBO)
<Fabritnt64> e sono in ufficio, ubuntu c'è l'ho a casa
<doom_> Fabritnt64: dovrebbe essere un chipset nforce o qlc del genere
<lukas> dovrei però formattarlo ed eliminare delle vecchie partizioni su di esso che programma mi consigliate per farlo?
<jester-> Fabritnt64:  dovresti venire in canale col pc sottomano
<jester-> lukas: ma va, al partizionamento sceglierai: usa l'intero disco
<jester-> facendo attenzone di fargli usare il secondo
<jester-> attenzione*
<Fabritnt64> okkei, dai :)
<lukas> ragazzi se ci siete dopo pranzo mi date un mano ok?
<Fabritnt64> ciao e grazie. io esco
<lukas> tra due orette diciamo il tempo di montare l'hard disk farmi il cd e son pronto
<lukas> sempre che il torrent finisca in tempo
<doom_> lukas: una copia dei dati anke!
<lukas> si certo ho un hard disk esterno
<lukas> a dopo allora
<lukas> grazie per ora
<lukas> ah un ultima cosa ho scaricato desktop cd italiano i386
<jester-> lukas: va bene
<lukas> è il giusto?
<jester-> si 32 bit va con tutti i pc
<lukas> ok
<lukas> a dopo
<lukas> jester-:io son quasi pronto
<doom_> lukas: hai scaricato la iso e masterizzata?
<lukas> ho appena bruciato un cd per masterizzarla faccio una altra copia
<doom_> mettila su usb
<lukas> mi vien meglio su cd il vecchio pc ha usb 1.0 ci metterebbe un eternità
<lukas> finito il cd comunque lo metto su l'altro e faccio il boot da cd giusto?
<doom_> lukas: si quando ti verra chiesto cosa vuoi fare scegli 'prova ubuntu' cosi vedi se funziona
<_matteo> ciao a tutti
<_matteo> ciao doom
<lukas> si ok..
<doom_> _matteo: ciao
<Fra-1971> Buongiorno a tutti, sto impazzendo con iptables su un server 12.04... qui posso chiedere aiuto?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> fai la tua domanda :D .
<Fra-1971> grazie!ho un server con due interfacce eth0 per la locale e eth1 collegato ad un modem ethernet adsl
<mibofra> vediamo se indovino
<Fra-1971> vorrei mandare tutto il traffico in entrata sulla porta 50004 alla porta 99 di un host sulla rete con ip 10.0.5.4
<mibofra> se connetti una va offline l'altra
<Fra-1971> (è una webcam con interfaccia web)
<Fra-1971> no pe rora riesco a fargli condividere internet con tutta la rete
<Fra-1971> m'è esploso il gateway e stavo tentando di rimediare cou un server ubuntu che usavo per l'intranet
<mibofra> perché non imposti il modem per dirigere il traffico ?
<Fra-1971> ho montato la seconda scheda e il modem adsl
<Fra-1971> perchè sono genovese e pitocco e non è un modem router ma solo modem sfigatissimo
<mibofra> quale ?
<mibofra> alice ?
<Fra-1971> l'adsl è infostrada e il modem è un d-link dsl-320b
<Fra-1971> mi sto incasinando con le regole iptables
<mibofra> più che bene :D .
<mibofra> allora
<Fra-1971> ho provato con webmin ma anzichè semplificare incasina
<mibofra> basta che dici al modem che il traffico della porta 99 dell'ip in rete, deve andare sulla porta 50004 del pc in lan
<Fra-1971> ma il modem non ha funzioni di port forwarding o virtual server
<mibofra> no ? ma se lo hanno anche i pirelli con firmware telecom
<mibofra> casomai che modello è il tuo d-link :D ?
<Fra-1971> come dicevo prima è solo modem, non ha funzioni di router
<Fra-1971> DSL-320B
<Fra-1971> se navigo sull'IP publbico vedo direttamente il sito web del server collegato
<mibofra> potresti sempre cambiare firmware al modem :D .
<mibofra> ma lascia stare :) .
<Fra-1971> ormai è una questione di principio -.-
<Fra-1971> la regola "-A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp -i eth1 --dport 50004 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.5.4:99" non dovrebbe andare?
<mibofra> scusa, ma la porta 99 che fine ha fatto XD ?
<Feroce> Fra-1971, cosa vorresti fare? Raggiungere il tuo pc dall'esterno tramite porta 80?
<Fra-1971> quell'm tcp lo noto solo ora e non so a che serva
<Fra-1971> SCOPO: da internet chi prova a navigare sul mio ip pubblico sulla porta 50004 deve essere deviato sull'host 10.0.5.4 porta 99
<Fra-1971> attualmente chi naviga sul mio ip pubblico vede già apache coi vari siti intranet
<Fetentone> ragazzi ho installato virtual box, il programma mi chiede di creare nuove macchine virtuali... volevo saper che significa? ad esempio il mio smartphone dovrà essere una nuova macchina virtuale?
<Fetentone> mibofra??? dammi tu na mano!
<doom_> Fetentone: devi creare una vm per far girare la tua copia di win
<Fetentone> ciao doom_ ma io non so cos'è una vm
<Fetentone> virtual machine?
<Fra-1971> VM=macchina virtuale
<doom_> che cd di windows hai? win 2000? win xp?
<Fetentone> nessun cd
<doom_> è installato sul pc?
<Fetentone> no
<Fra-1971> Fetentone ma vuoi sviluppare app android e stai tentando di installarti Virtual Box per quello?
<esse> ciao a ttti
<Fetentone> Fra-1971... vorrei prendere i 1200 numeri di rubrica dal mio Nokia 5230 e con Win avevo un programma della Nokia il PCSuite che qui non gira con Wine e non so come fare
<Fetentone> stanotte ne ho scaricati di parecchi ma nessuno funziona
<Fra-1971> ah ok
<Fetentone> doom_ ho il numero di licenza di WIN che era su una partizione del mio notebbok
<esse> Qualcuno è disponibile per darmi una mano ? anche in canale privato? Sono nuovo ad ubuntu da poche ore
<doom_> Fetentone: ma se non hai windows come fai a installare win? comunque hai provato wine per il nokia pc suite?
<Fra-1971> allor ala strada che stai percorrendo è creare una macchina virtuale per installarci windows e poi lì installare nokia pc suite?
<Fetentone> si... l'ho appena detto.... non funziona con wine
<Fra-1971> sicuro non esistano programmi linux in grado di leggere la rubrica del tuo nokia?
<mibofra> nokinux
<esse> Sono nuovo di ubuntu sto scrivendo nel canale giusto per avere qualche aiuto?
<mibofra> wammu
<mibofra> ecc
<doom_> solo col numero seriale potresti usare una copia di un amico di windows e mettere il tuo codice
<mibofra> esse: cosa :D ?
<Fetentone> se poi sbaglio processo non so.. io scarico PCsuite... e poi col tasto destro lo apro (perchè è zippato) nella stessa cartella e poi sempre tastodestro: "apri con Wine"
<Fetentone> doom_ la copia di un amico ce l'ho ma è per desktop non per notebook... va bene lo stesso
<doom_> Fetentone: nokia pc suite è supportato dovrebbe andare con wine
<esse> Ciao mibofra, intanto grazie in anticipo per a disponibilità. Ma guarda mi servirebbe proprio un pò tutto diciamo che qualsiasi cosa va bene visto che non so proprio nulla
<Fra-1971> si Fetentone, Windows non fa distinzione tra notebook e desktop
<mibofra> guarda il wiki
<esse> Sono riuscito ad istallare ubuntu da chiavetta sul mio eeepc asus flare da qualche ora
<mibofra> !wiki | esse
<ubot-it> esse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<doom_> Fetentone: scopatta lo zip con il nokia pc suite e poi avvia il setup con un doppio clic
<Fetentone> doom_ adesso ho trovato un'altra cosa... prima di installare Ubuntu ho fatto un disco di ripristino di Win e anche i dischi di backup
<esse> Grazie tante, la cosa che al momento mi preme è però un grosso problema con la risoluzione dello schermo che non sono riuscito a modificare in alcun modo dal menu setting
<doom_> si ma se funziona con wine non vedo perche installare win
<Fetentone> ok grazie... esco che vado a provare
<doom_> Fetentone: che versione di nokia pc suite hai?
<Fetentone> grazie ancora a tutti
<Fetentone> adesso lo scarico
<Fra-1971> in bocca al lupo, Fetentone
<Fetentone> pcsuite ce l'avevo su WIn
<esse> il wiki avevo gia incominciato a leggerlo ma ovviamente per la risoluzione mi manda al menu setting dove trovo una sola scelta ovvero 800 per 680 che non va bene
<Fetentone> pc suite adesso lo scarico
<mibofra> esse: che scheda video hai ?
<Fetentone> grazie ancora... ritorno per farvi sapere
<esse> Non so, il pc è Asus eeepc Flare series
<Fra-1971> chi mi dice se la regola ipchain "-A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 50004 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.5.4:99" è corretta per deviare il traffico in arrivo da internet sulla eth1 verso la porta 50004 alla porta 99 dell'host 10.0.5.4?
<mibofra> esse: dai lshw in un terminale
<mibofra> e posta il risultato qui :
<mibofra> !paste | esse
<ubot-it> esse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esse> Come apro il terminale?
<doom_> esse: su ubuntu dovrebbe essere ctrl+alt+t o solo ctrl+t
<esse> trovato!
<esse> mi dice che devo lanciarlo come super user
<doom_> non credo sia necessario
<esse> non so a me dice cosi
<esse> non mi dice altro
<mibofra> non c'è bisogno di lanciarlo come super user
<Fra-1971> per diventare super user devi usare sudo
<mibofra> ma se non ti da altro provaci
<esse> la stringa non sono riuscita a copiarla perchè il comando ctrl c non funziona sul terminale
<mibofra> sudo lshw
<doom_> devi usare il tasto destro del mouse
 * davey userebbe anche la rotellina :P
<esse> ok mi dice
<esse> cioe mi sono spuntate una marea di scritte
<esse> ora le copio col tsto destro del mouse?
<doom_> esse: si e posta su pastebin
<esse> spunto plain text?
<doom_> esse: si dovrebbe andar bene
<esse> ok fatto
<glpiana> esse, non devi spuntare nulla. non c'è nulla da spuntare in quella pagina. lascia le cose come sono
<esse> ok ho fatto
<esse> ora mi è comparsa una pagina
<glpiana> esse, ....e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253874/
<esse> eccovela
<doom_> integrata
<esse> e quindi?
<esse> voi capite tutto da quella schermata?
<mibofra> ecco lo sapevo XD .
<esse> il fatto che sia integrata significa che non posso modificare la risoluzione?
<mibofra> il tuo pc dovrebbe essere bene supportato da lubuntu o xubuntu 12.10
<doom_> la risoluzione è fissa a 800x600?
<mibofra> si doom_ , è quel tipo di scheda video
<glpiana> esse, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/1901
<esse> si è fissa 800 per 600 quando vado nelle impostazioni mi apre la tendina ma posso scegliere solo quello
<mibofra> ci sono decine di discussioni sul forum
<mibofra> molti hanno risolto 1)scaricando nuovo kernel , non mi ricordo da dove XD .
<mibofra> 2)compilando a mano il kernel
<mibofra> 3)passando a lubuntu :D .
<glpiana> esse, e guarda anche qui https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/196239
<esse> qual'è secondo voi la soluzione migliore ?
<glpiana> esse, leggiti i link che ti ho postato
<doom_> col primo link si risolve
<esse> si grazie mille dei link
<esse> doom non capisco dal primo come dici che si risolve??
<esse> quelle che leggo sono operzioni da terminale?
<doom_> esse: si sono i comandi da dare
<esse> a ok
<lukas> non riesco a fare il boot da cd
<esse> allora provo ad inserire quelli e vi faccio sapere
<esse> vi trovo connessi fra 10 minuti per darvi notizie?
<doom_> credo di si
<mibofra> si :D .
<doom_> lukas: parte il cd?
<lukas> no non va.. mi salta direttamente e va ad xp
<glpiana> esse, non devi mettere i valori di frequenze riportati su quel link, devi conoscere quelli specifici del tuo monitor
<lukas> poi l'altro hard disk che avevo non va...mi sono accorto ora che ha un pin spezzato
<doom_> lukas: credo non hai abilitato il boot da cd
<lukas> provo sulla usb
<lukas> ho aperto con alchool e copiato tutto sulla pennina? va bene?
<doom_> lukas scusa non ci sono per un po
<lukas> ok..puoi aiutarmi qualcun altro??
<glpiana> lukas, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<glpiana> lukas, per fare la usb di avvio
<lukas> ovvero? non ci si capisce niente?
<glpiana> lukas, ma ci son pure le immagini -.-
<lukas> devo scaricare uno di quei programmi?
<glpiana> lukas, sei su windows? scarica la versione per windows
<esse> eccomi doom modifrae glpla
<esse> glpiana
<esse> ho fatto tutta la procedure (mai fatte cose del genere)
<lukas> scarico unetbootin?
<glpiana> lukas, sì, per poter fare la penna usb con sopra la iso di ubuntu
<lukas> ok
<glpiana> esse, con che risultato?
<esse> ho scritto tutti i comandi nel terminale, ho aggiunto 2 linee un un file o restartato il pc ma nelle impostazioni contina a farmi scegliere soltanto l 800 per 600 4:3
<glpiana> esse, avevi letto il mio messaggio relativo alle frequenze?
<glpiana> <glpiana> esse, non devi mettere i valori di frequenze riportati su quel link, devi conoscere quelli specifici del tuo monitor
<esse> c'èra un passaggio che mi lasciava perplesso, forse li ho sbagliato il passaggio era quello di trovare le dimensioni del mio schermo ma non mi è mai servito perchè mi sono limitato a copiare le istruzioni sul terminale
<esse> hahahahaha l ho combinata scusate starete ridendo di me
<glpiana> esse, perchè?
<lukas> ok ci sono ho aperto
<lukas> distribuzione ubuntu
<esse> perchè ho soltanto copiato quei dati nel terminale senza capire che dovevo mettere i miei valori
<glpiana> lukas, il link che ti ho indicato è molto esplicativo. seguine le istruzioni
<glpiana> esse, "HorizSync 30.0 - 81.0 e VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0" sono i valori di frequenza dell'esempio riportato. tu devi cercare i tuoi
<lukas> non c'è la versione 12
<esse> glpiana ma dove li prendo questi dati? e soprattutto dipende da quei dati la risoluzione che mi troverò o prima metto sti dati e dopo decido
<esse> scusa glpiana mi sono scollegato ... sai dirmi dove trovo questi dati?
<glpiana> esse, i dati dovrebbero essere riportati sul manuale del monitor
<glpiana> lukas, allora se hai già scaricato la iso, dagli in pasto quella
<mibofra> solitamente sono le ultime pagine (di tutte le lingue ) che riportano i dati tecnici dei dispositivi .
<esse> no non ci sono
<esse> su internet non c'è modo di cercarli?
<glpiana> esse, di che monitor stiamo parlando?
<esse> da quella schermata su pastebin non lo capite voi?
<esse> è un netbook
<glpiana> esse, che netbook?
<esse> asus flare series
<esse> 1025c
<lukas> non va
<glpiana> lukas, cosa di preciso?
<lukas> passa a windows
<glpiana> lukas, ma tu imposti il boot all'avvio del pc?
<lukas> certo
<glpiana> esse, in un terminale scrivi: xrandr        e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<glpiana> lukas, e il tuo pc ha l'avvio da usb?
<lukas> si
<lukas> ora riprovo con un cd sennò lo mollo
<esse> ok
<glpiana> lukas, al massimo puoi provare a riscaricare la iso e controllarne md5
<mibofra> ciao esse, ci sentiamo tra un po :) .
<glpiana> !md5 | lukas
<ubot-it> lukas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<esse> cmibofr ciao e grazie
<esse> glpiana te lo copio qui che tanto è piccolino xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600 default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm    800x600         0.0*
<lukas> ora provo poi riscrivo
<glpiana> esse, copiami la riga che esce da: lspci | grep -i vga
<esse> cosa scrivo in temrinale?
<glpiana> lspci | grep -i vga
<doom_> esse: lspci | grep -i vga
<esse> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<doom_> queste dovrebbero essere le specifiche HorizSync 35-81 VertRefresh 59-76
<lukas> glpiana: se voglio fare il boot da cd? pensavo facesse con lo stesso..
<glpiana> lukas, dipende dal tuo pc. devi entrare nel bios e nelle opzioni di boot e lì selezionare il dispositivo da cui deve avviare
<esse> Doom l hai capito dalla mia stringa?
<lukas> si si...no dico per creare il cd boot...cosa posso usare?
<glpiana> esse, prova a dare un'occhiata qui https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/cedarview/
<glpiana> lukas, ti indico la guida
<doom_> esse: no con google prova a fare una ricerca per essere sicuro
<glpiana> lukas, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> ciao, stacco
<esse> glpiana ciao e grazie
<esse> doom se tu hai trovato questo mi fido
<doom_> esse: non fidarti neanche di te stesso mica che mettiamo un valore non giusto e ciao schermo
<esse> doom ma se io facessi tante prove
<esse> ?a si c'è il rischio di rompere lo schermo?
<doom_> si
<doom_> esse: scarica 'cedarview'
<esse> cosa è cedarview?
<doom_> una applicazione per capire quale valori sono da impostare sul tuo netbook
<esse> a bene
<esse> ora lascarico dall ubuntu software centere
<doom_> esse: non ce
<doom_> devi aggiungere il reposotory apri ubuntu software center per aggiungere il repo
<esse> e allora come facciò?
<doom_> esse: apri ubuntu software center
<esse> fatto
<esse> dopo?
<doom_> esse: scusa fai cosi apri il terminale e dai 'echo "http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/cedarview/ubuntu" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list'
<mibofra_> Rieccomi :D .
<esse> http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/cedarview/ubuntu
<doom_> esse: echo "http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/cedarview/ubuntu" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<esse> on mi fa nulla
<doom_> dai 'sudo apt-get install cedarview'
<doom_> esse: corrego il comando da dare è 'echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/cedarview/ubuntu precise main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list' cosi funziona
<Odino> buonasera
<Odino> non trovo una soluzione per tradurre in italiano le cartelle draft outbox trash su thunderbird
<Odino> monto ubunto 10.04 perchè la 12.04 non è proprio semplice per me !!!
<Odino> non rispondete tutti insieme potrebbe venirmi mal di testa
<doom_> Odino: prova con 'sudo apt-get install thunderbird thunderbird-locale-it'
<lukas> doom_: son riuscito a far partire il cd dal boot
<doom_> lukas: e vuoi installare ubuntu affianco a win
<lukas> ho 7 gb liberi su C...posso?
<lukas> inoltre ho un altra pratizione da 30 gb che posso utilizzare per l'archiviazione
<lukas> partizione*
<doom_> lukas: dai fdisk -l e posta su pastebin
<lukas> aspetta ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<doom_> lukas: avvia da live sul pc su cui vuoi installare ubuntu e dai da terminale fdisk -l quello che esce mettilo su pastebin cosi vediamo se si puo installare
<beppe> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<beppe> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 10.04 sul pc di casa via usb
<lukas> doom_: non riesco
<lukas> sono sulla scrivania di ubuntu
<lukas> scrivo direttamente fdisk -l
<doom_> lukas: sei sulla live di ubuntu bene ora apri il terminale
<beppe> arrivato alla scelta di caricare l'istallazione dopo aver riavviato il pc, scelgo avvio da usb
<beppe>  e poi mi dà il comto alla rovescia che va in loop e riparte continuamente
<beppe> cosa ho sbagliato?
<doom_> lukas: si scrivi nel terminale 'fdisk -l'
<lukas> si dimmi come...sono un po spiazzato
<lukas> non trovo il terminale
<beppe> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<doom_> lukas: premi il tasto windows sulla tastiera
<jester-> beppe: l'hai installato il sistema o è da installare
<beppe> è da installare
<jester-> beppe: creata la usb?
<beppe> ho fatto la "live" su usb
<lukas> si ok mi è uscita quella barra di ricerca in alto
<lukas> scrivo il comando ma niente
<beppe> riavvio pc e poi scelgo avvio da usb
<doom_> lukas: ok scrivi terminal vedi se trovi qualcosa
<jester-> beppe:  quindi?
<beppe> e mi parte il loop del conto alla rovescia
<lukas> doom_: niente
<beppe> non parte l'istallazione in sostanza
<jester-> beppe: dovresti vedere un paio di menu
<beppe> ossia?
<jester-> beppe: se no = usb venuta a scass
<doom_> lukas: in basso alla schermata ci sono dei tasti uno ha dei libri fai clic con quello
<beppe> Sono veramente ignorante e a digiuno
<jester-> ossia avrai un primo menu con: prova ubuntu ì, installa ubuntu, ubuntu sticass
<beppe> non vedo niente di tutto questo
<jester-> beppe che buntu hai scaricato
<beppe> mi parte il conto alla rovescia ma riparte continuamente 10,9,8,7 etc
<jester-> e con cosa hai creato la usb
<beppe> 10.04 e ho windows xp
<jester-> beppe: 10.04 lè vegiam spe
<beppe> ho creato usando un tutorial su youtube
<beppe> purtroppo ho tutto a casa, qui sono al lavoro...
<jester-> beppe: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.1.exe   usa questo da winzoz. la fai scaricare direttamente e prima formatta la penna
<beppe> con unetbootin-windows-494, dovrei aver preparato la usb
<lukas> niente doom_
<jester-> beppe: usa qul tool che ti ho incollato
<beppe> jester scusa: come faccio a formattare la penna?
<doom_> lukas: permi ctrl+alt+t
<beppe> jester penso di avere usato una cosa molto simile, ma senza formattare la penna.
<beppe> jester: ho solo cancellato tutti i dati presenti nella penna
<lukas> ok doom
<doom_> lukas: prova fdisk -l
<jester-> beppe: meglio formattarla e da winzoz
<lukas> non mi prende il comando
<lukas> mi prende fdisk
<beppe> jester ok....come si fa a formattarla?
<doom_> lukas: sudo fdisk -l
<lukas> ok bene
<beppe> bon trovo sul web
<lukas> ora lo copio
<doom_> lukas: sei collegato a internet con il pc con ubuntu?
<beppe> jester  Grazie , stasera ci provo
<lukas> si dimmi dove copiare i risultati
<doom_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<doom_> lukas: pastebin serve per postare quello che da il terminale
<lukas> do il comando pastebin
<jester-> lukas: leggi cosa dice ubot
<doom_> lukas: copia il quello che è uscito sul terminale e incollalo in pastebin il link di pastebin è http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lukas> ok ora arriva
<DD3my> buonasera
<lukas> ok fatto
<doom_> lukas: hai copiato il link della pagina che è uscita e incollato qui?
<lukas> paste.ubuntu.com/1254168/
<lukas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254168/
<lukas> eccolo
<doom_> lukas: hai 2 partizioni utilizzabili per installare ubuntu
<lukas> si esatto
<lukas> ora come ora nella principale dove c'è windows ci sono 7 gb e qualcosa
<lukas> nell'altra dove c'è musica ed archivio più di 10...
<iveer> ciao a tutti, mio padre ha aggiornato Ubuntu (penso la 12.04) ma ora gli è apparso Unity e non sto capendo come toglierlo
<lukas> come mi comporto?
<iveer> di solito si poteva switchare durante il log-in, il problema è che lui non ha nessun login
<doom_> lukas: una di quelle partizioni la useremo per installare ubuntu dobbiamo capire quale usare cioè a quale cancellare il contenuto per installare ubuntu
<mibofra> iveer: 1)ha il login automatico attivo ?
<mibofra> 2)ha installato un altro ambiente desktop ?
<iveer> mibofra> sull'altra partizione c'è ancora windows (a meno che mio padre durante l'aggiornamento non abbia fatto qualcosa)
<lukas> sono obbligato a cancellare?
<iveer> 1) ho il login automatico si vede, come faccio a toglierlo ?
<mibofra> iveer: il nome di tuo padre in alto a destra che corrisponde all'applet delle preferenze utente
<doom_> lukas: se vuoi installare si
<mibofra> account utente
<mibofra> disattiva il login automatico .
<lukas> beh allora...dovrò prima spostarmi da qualche parte le cose
<iveer> mibofra> ho ubuntu in danese, mi dici in che ordine è quello che devo cliccare pler favore?
<iveer> mibofra> li dentro ho "cambia utente" , l'account guest e  l'account di mio padre
<doom_> lukas: metti tutto su una partizione
<lukas> si a questo punto sposto tutto su quella di windows cosi almeno mi resta libera l'altra per ubuntu ok?
<doom_> lukas: puoi anche mettere tutto su un altra partizione basta che una sia vuota
<lukas> ok
<lukas> quanto occorre per ubuntu?
<lukas> gb?
<doom_> lukas: 10gb vanno bene
<lukas> ok...allora faccio questa operazione.
<lukas> che programma posso utilizzare per partizionarmi ulteriormente l'altra unità?
<doom_> lukas: nella live di ubuntu ce gparted per partizionare il disco
<lukas> ma io posso partizionarlo contenendo gia qualcosa?
<doom_> lukas: puoi ridimensionare una partizione ed è gia rischioso non penso puoi fare altro
<lukas> vedo cosa riesco a fare ora
<lukas> lo faccio da windows però mi sposto un po di roba
<lukas> una volta installati due sistemi operativi su due partizioni diverse io posso accedere all'una o all'altra rispettivamente da ogni sistema operativo??
<doom_> lukas: metti tutto su una partizione tipo tutto quello che ce in disco rigido h lo metti su disco rigido m
<lukas> si si sto facendo cosi
<doom_> lukas: in teoria no puoi accedere alla partizione windows sia da win che da ubuntu mentra quella di ubuntu solo da ubuntu
<doom_> se non sbaglio ci sono dei tool per accedere alle parzioni gnu/linux da win
<jester-> si c'è linux reader o simili
<lukas> ok sto togliendo l'ultima cosa dalla partizione D cosi dopo sarà completamente libera
<lukas> doom_: sono pronto
<lukas> sto riavviando per entrare in modalità live
<kodo> sera a tutti
<doom_> lukas: da live apri il terminale poi dai il comando 'gparted'
<lukas> ok
<lukas> un attimo solo
<kodo> sto cercando un software per la gestione della batteria per il mio portatile
<kodo> così di default è tutto al massimo processore ventola etc etc...
<doom_> kodo: prova jupiter
<kodo> doom_ tu l'hai provato è già nelle repositories?
<doom_> kodo: bisogna aggiungerlo
<doom_> doom_: nei repo non so prova una ricerca tipo 'energy' :)
<doom_> kodo: se no prova http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-come-aumentare-la-durata.html oltre jupiter sembra ci siano tool gia nei repo
<doom_> kodo: comunque no non l ho provato non uso tool anche se ho un notebook lo tengo sempre alla rete elettrica
<lukas> doom_: mi dice che per gparted sono necessari privilegi rootù
<doom_> lukas: sudo gparted nella sinistra ci sarà un elenco delle tue partizioni tipo /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 e /dev/sda5
<lukas> ok avviato sta analizzando
<lukas> ok
<doom_> poi per intuito cerchiamo di capire da quale hai tolto i dati guardando lo spazio libero nelle partizioni
<lukas> trovata
<lukas> dev/sda5
<lukas> spazio libero 27.15 gb
<lukas> la risconosco anche perchè è fat32 mentre l'altra ntfs
<doom_> bene apri un altro terminale e dai mkdir /mnt/sda5
<doom_> e poi mount /dev/sda5
<kodo> si anche io ma si surriscalda troppo
<Mistero5050> scusate, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con cinnamon? mi chatti pure privitamente
<lukas> impossibile creare directory permesso negato
<doom_> riesci a montare la partizione?
<doom_> facciamo che aprimo la dash di unity con il tasto 'windows' sulla tastiera e poi scrivi disk
<doom_> lukas: trovi disk manager o qlc del genere
<Mistero5050> scusate, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con cinnamon? mi chatti pure privatamente
<lukas> come doom?
<doom_> lukas: premi il tasto con la bandierina di windows sulla tastiera dovrebbe uscire quella barra per la ricerca
<lukas> ok ci sono
<doom_> scrivi disk
<jester-> Mistero5050: che sarebbe?
<doom_> e scegli disk manager
<lukas> con disk non mi da nulla
<Mistero5050> @jester- allora
<Mistero5050> @jester- io o apro e mi si carica solo lo sfondo e il cursore
<lukas> lo trovo su software center
<doom_> lukas: disk utility?
<lukas> ??
<Mistero5050> @jester- qui se vuoi ho creato un topic http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=536927&p=4199764#p4199764
<doom_> lukas: no è gia presente
<jester-> Mistero5050: spiega conparole tue che non ho tempo di leggere il forum
<Mistero5050> jester-: quando apro cinnamon si vede solo lo sfondo e il puntatore
<Mistero5050> jester-: non si carica altro
<Mistero5050> jester-: ho aggiornato di recente alla 1.6
<Mistero5050> jester-: prima andava solo che se centravo (allineavo al centro) un testo mi crashava
<lukas> dove lo trovo questo disk utility o disk manager?
<Mistero5050> jester-: questo solo con libreoffice writer, e solo con cinnamon
<doom_> lukas: nella barra di ricerca
<jester-> Mistero5050: hai per caso aggiunto dei repo ppa?
<Mistero5050> jester- si
<jester-> Mistero5050: mi sa che ti hanno cambiato qualche libreria
<Mistero5050> jester-: cosa devo fare adesso?
<lukas> nessun risultato corrisponde alla ricerca
<jester-> Mistero5050: a capire quele lib abbia taroccato, fai una prova da live cosi accerti che sia quello il problema
<doom_> lukas: da terminale scrivi nautilus
<Devidino> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<Devidino> !uname
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uname'
<Mistero5050> jester-: come faccio a fare una prova da live? non basta disistallare e reinstallare tutto? e poi, ti prego, continua sul forum perchè io devo andare a cenare, se no mi tolgono corrente i miei, ti rimando a questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=536927&p=4199764#p4199764 , poi se non ci vuoi andare non sentirti obbligato, io adesso vado grazie ancora a dopo
<jester-> Mistero5050: lanci il cd o la usb che hai usato per isntallare e vedi se office fa oil prila
<jester-> pirla
<lukas> ok mi da home
<doom_> lukas: vedi le partizioni sulla sinistra di nautilus? dovrebbero avere come nome file system
<lukas> si me ne da due ma cosi come le riconosco..
<lukas> mi da monta e apre file system da 31 gb e monta e apre file sistem da 30 gb
<doom_> lukas: aprine una e vedi se è vuota
<Devidino> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<lukas> non riesco ad aprire??
<doom_> non le apre
<lukas> no
<doom_> lukas: da terminale dai sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lukas> mount è possibile solo per root
<lukas> sto perdendo le speranze
<lukas> a no aspetta ho dimenticato sudo
<lukas> posto risultato??
<doom_> lukas: da terminale dai ls -a /media
<lukas> non me l'ha preso il penultimo comando
<doom_> cosa ti ha dato come risultato il penultimo comando?
<lukas> dunque un attimo
<lukas> mi dice dev/sda5 gia montato o media occupato
<lukas> secondo mtab /dev/sda5/ giò montato su /media
<doom_> lukas: dai sudo umont /dev/sda5
<doom_> lukas: dai sudo umount /dev/sda5
<lukas> dicevo
<doom_> lukas: proviamo a smontare tutte le partizioni con sudo umount /dev/sda1 poi sudo umount/dev/sda2 e sudo umount /dev/sda5
<lukas> ok
<lukas> ma questa operazione non mi pregiudica l'altro sistema operativo?
<doom_> smonatare le partiziono non credo installare ubuntu affianco a win diciamo potrebbe
<lukas> ok ho fatto
<lukas> ora?
<doom_> dai sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<doom_> poi sudo mkdir /media/sda2 e sudo mkdir /media/sda5
<lukas> sul primo mi dice
<lukas> impossibile creare la directory media
<lukas> file gia esistente
<lukas> le altre invece fatte
<lukas> "penso"
<doom_> prova a dare cd /media/sda1
<lukas> file o directory non esistente
<lukas> conta che non ho un benchè minimo spazio però ora sulla prima partizione
<doom_> prova ancora sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<lukas> forse ora è andata
<doom_> proviamo con sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lukas> mi è uscita una cosa immensa
<doom_> posta su pastebin
<lukas> ok
<lukas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254421/
<lukas> ecco qua
<doom_> prova ancora sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lukas> tipo fs errato opzione non valida superblocco su dev/sda5 danneggiato codepage o programma ausiliario mancante o altro errore
<Mistero5050> jester-: sono tornato
<lukas> ma questa procedura a che serve non lo si sceglie durante l'installazione dove metterlo?
<lukas> che faccio??
<doom_> volevo vedere se le partizioni su cui installare ubuntu sono realmente vuote prova a dare sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -t ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<lukas> aspetta si è appena impallato
<lukas> la seconda partizione comunque l'ho svuotata del tutto volendo posso anche formattarla da windows
<doom_> proviamo sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -t vfat -o uid=1000
<lukas> si un attimo ho riavviato provo quella che mi hai detto poco fa prima
<lukas> vado a mangiare un boccone...se ci sei dopo mi dai una mano vorrei finire oggi questa cosa
<doom_> lukas: ok
<lukas> dimmi tutto doom_
<lukas> son di nuovo sul live
<fbbdev> salve. Ho una scheda grafica molto vecchia che ha un basso livello di accelerazione grafica e non mi permette di utilizzare desktop accelerati. Come faccio a forzare il rendering con llvmpipe?
<fbbdev> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un altro computer che non aveva alcuna accelerazione e ho visto che veniva usato gallium3d con llvmpipe. Su questo ho poca accelerazione ma mesa gl usa comunque il driver proprietario invece di gallium3d...
<doom_> lukas: ok
<lukas> cosa faccio?
<doom_> proviamo a montare solo sda1 con sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<lukas> mi è uscita una bella roba devo postartela??
<doom_> si
<lukas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254563/
<lukas> ecco
<doom_> lukas: dai sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<lukas> fuse:failed to acess mount point
<lukas> ma è necessario tutto questo? nell'installer non compaiono le partizioni con le dimensioni?
<doom_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<doom_> si per vedere se installeremo senza compromettere win
<lukas> mi da sempre la solita roba di prima
<lukas> ma è cosi complesso installare ubuntu boh
<doom_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -t ntfs-3g silent,umask=000,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<doom_> è quello di prima scusa
<doom_> sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<lukas> fuse: failed to access mountpoint
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/win
<doom_> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<lukas> tutte e due?
<doom_> *sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win
<doom_> no il secondo l ho sbagliato
<lukas> quale do doom?
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/win
<doom_> e sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win
<lukas> dovrebbe averle prese
<doom_> ls -a /media/win
<lukas> ok mi da dei risultati verdi ora
<lukas> son le cartelle d windows
<lukas> e file
<doom_> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lukas> il mount point non esiste
<doom_> sudo umount /dev/sda5 e poi sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lukas> il mount point /media/sda5 non esiste
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/dati
<doom_> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/dati -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lukas> dovrebbe essere andato
<doom_> ls -a /media/dati
<lukas> ok ci son le 4 cartelle che c'erano prima
<lukas> che ho eliminato ma di cui sicuramente c'è ancora traccia sull'hard disk
<lukas> questa è la partizione su cui installarlo
<doom_> dovremmo controllare con nautilus prova ad aprirlo da terminale con 'nautilus' e poi cerca file system sulla sinistra
<lukas> ok perfetto ora va
<lukas> e riesco a vedere che è il secondo
<doom_> dovresti vedere delle cartelle vai nella cartella 'media' e poi in 'dati' cosi vediamo se quasta partizione è vuota
<doom_> poi andiamo ancora in file system sulla sinistra ancora cartella 'media' e cartella 'win' da vai nella cartella credo 'user' o 'utenti' o qlc del genere
<lukas> si dati è quella vuota
<lukas> la cartella win è quella del system windows mentre dati mi identifica l'altra partizione
<doom_> si in win cerchiamo i tuoi dati che hai copiato prima vediamo se ci sono
<lukas> si ci sono
<lukas> li avevo messi sul desktop e li ho ritrovati
<doom_> smontiamo con sudo umount /dev/sda1 e sudo umount /dev/sda5
<lukas> ok poi siamo pronti?
<doom_> cancelliamo la partizione /dev/sda5 con gparted
<doom_> dovrebbe essere l ultima
<doom_> comunque sulla sinistra ci sono i percorsi
<lukas> per far partire gparted mi ricordi?
<lukas> ok ok fatto
<doom_> da terminale dai gparted
<doom_> ok
<lukas> ora cancello sda5?
<doom_> si
<lukas> come faccio?
<lukas> mi dice che è montata su /media/dati
<doom_> sudo umount /dev/sda5 da terminale
<doom_> se no fai tasto destro su ogni partizione e scegli umount
<doom_> da gparted
<lukas> fatto
<lukas> ora è grigia è mi dice non allocato
<lukas> è giusto?
<doom_> si fai clic su apply
<lukas> gia fatto
<doom_> fai umount anche delle altre partizioni da gparted
<lukas> son tutte gia smontate
<doom_> bene chiudi terminali digitando 'exit' e invio
<doom_> poi chiudi gparted e qualsiasi altra cosa aperta
<lukas> ok doom fatto
<doom_> sulla scrivania di ubuntu dovrebbe esserci install ubuntu 12.04
<lukas> ora?
<Fetentone> mibofra??? Ho novità circail mio Bluettoth
<doom_> doppio clic sull icona install ubuntu 12.04
<Fetentone> so che hardware è con Harware  Listen sono riuscito a capire la scheda interna qual'è
<Fetentone> è cmq integrata wifi e bluetooth
<hallino1> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<hallino1> Capitan ovvio, non posso entrare su alt+f2
<hallino1> e il comando unity non me lo trova
<lukas> finalmente è partito
<doom_> quando ti si presentera la schermata che ti chiede dove installare ubuntu scegli installa affianco a windows
<lukas> ok
<Fetentone> doom_ stai libero??? Puoi cercare di darmi una mano con un Bluetooth che non mi viene riconosciuto? Grazie
<doom_> il bootloader dovrebbe rilevare win da solo perciò al riavvio dovresti poter scegliere tra windows e ubuntu Fetentone che ubuntu hai?
<Fetentone> HoUbuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangoline, ma il Win l'ho rimosso... nell'installazione ho scelto di instalalre solo ubuntu
<lukas> ok doom ho messo la tua opzione e ha iniziato l'installer
<doom_> Fetentone: se non ti riconosce la scheda non so
<doom_> lukas: ok
<Fetentone> ok, grazie lo stesso
<doom_> Fetentone: ti appare l icona del bluetooth?
<Fetentone> no...
<doom_> Fetentone: prova da terminale a dare 'hcitool dev' se ti dice qualcosa dovrebbe essere riconosciuta
<Fetentone> no, non dice niente
<giordano> salve, k3b mi brucia i dvd, cosa posso fare?
<hallino1> Minaccialo giordano :)
<giordano> ahhhhhh
<hallino1> doom_, mai aggiornare alle ultime versioni di ubuntu 12.10.. ci hanno disinstallato unity e non si può reinstallare :|
<doom_> Fetentone: ho trovato questa http://aptgetupgrade.wordpress.com/ubuntu/abilitare-bluetooth/  magari funziona
<doom_> hallino1: ok :)
<hallino1> doom_, ora sto messo male.. Sai come risolvere? :D
<hallino1> Gnome mi ha salvato la vita!
<Fetentone> doom_ mi chiede il pacchetto bluez-gnome che non c'è?? da dove lo prendo che nel software center manca??
<DD3my> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sberla|porting> Ciao gente
<sberla|porting> c'e' qualche sviluppatore tra di voi
<giordano> ho terminato ora la masterizzazione con k3b, nessun errore, ma il dvd pur masterizzato non lo legge e non lo apre coso posso fare? mi può aiutare qualcuno?
<doom_> giordano: che cosa hai masterizzato?
<giordano> file avi
<giordano> il primo dvd lo ha bruciato dandomi errore, ricercando su internet ho seguito questa traccia http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=377261 la masterizzazione è terminata senza errore ma il dvd non si apre. povero me!
<giordano> riavvio
<lukas>  doom ho finito sto riavviando
<andrew78> salve ho da poco installato xubuntu ver 12.04,  mi apre tutte le schede nel desktop in alto a sinistra e non riesco a spostarle e vi premetto che stavo cercando di installare compiz ed emerald ma penso di non esserci riuscito cosa faccio??
<ParanoidAndroid> night @ll
<andrew78> ripropongo.........salve ho da poco installato xubuntu ver 12.04,  mi apre tutte le schede nel desktop in alto a sinistra e non riesco a spostarle e vi premetto che stavo cercando di installare compiz ed emerald ma penso di non esserci riuscito cosa faccio??
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-02
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<pac> quando clicco su una cartella per andare nelle proprietà questa mi si chiude da sola e accade con qualsiasi cartella avete dei consigli?
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<pac> stavo cercando di risolvere un problema di nautilus il quale si chiudeva da solo quando cliccavo su proprietà della cartella l'ho disisinstallo e al riavvio non ho più trovato gnome
<glpiana> pac, hai disinstallato nautilus?
<pac> si
<pac> e l'ho anche reinstallato
<glpiana> ci credo che non hai più trovato gnome. se lo sarà portato via ttto
<glpiana> étutto
<pac> quindi cosa mi consigli
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop           e vediamo se te lo installa
<pac> va bene
<jester-> ,ngiorno
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ciao doom_
<spikey> ciao
<spikey> qualcuno ha mai fatto un pacchetto .deb per uno script d'installazione?
<alkmist> ciao a tutti
<alkmist> come si chiama quel software che si installa su windozz gpl per fare una live ubuntu usb?
<sonne> unetbootin?
<alkmist> era un altro funzionava alla grande
<sonne> spikey, a che serve un pacchetto .deb per uno script d'installazione?
<spikey> sonne, mi serve per tenere aggiornato il pacchetto dentro una iso nuova
<spikey> sonne, sai aiutarmi ?
<sonne> forse vuoi riformulare, non ho capito nulla :x
<spikey> in pratica ho uno script install.sh
<spikey> che si occupa di compilare ed installare alcuni file, altri di copiarli dentro il file system
<spikey> dovrei fare un .deb che richiama questo install.sh
<doom_> alkmist: forse dici questo http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<alkmist> siiiiiiii! quello grazie!
<alkmist> grazie di tutto buona assistenza
<accendino> salve
<doom_> accendino: ciao
<accendino> ciao doom_
<accendino> ma se ho problemi a formattare un EeePC posso domandare?
<doom_> accendino: si
<accendino> preparo la chiavetta allora
<andrew78> salve!!ho installato compiz su xubuntu 12.04 e nel pannello di configurazione ho spuntato il desktop cubico,però non so o non riesco ad attivarlo.Nei driver aggiunti ho la scheda video NVIDIA attiva e ho verificato il rendering che è apposto.
<glpiana> ancora con sto cubo? O.o
<glpiana> sembrava finalmente non se ne parlasse più -.-
<jester-> madu
<glpiana> andrew78, compiz è in esecuzione?
<jester-> lè mort
<glpiana> gli è caduto il cubbo che gira sul piede
<doom_> glpiana: se ha la spunta sul cubo compiz non significa che compiz è in esecuzione?
<glpiana> doom_, non mi intendo di cubbi
<jester-> se ricordo bene basta dara compiz --repalce
<jester-> --replace
<glpiana> doom_, ma controllare se è in esecuzione mi sembra la prima cosa da fare in ogni caso
<jester-> eh ma se dopo tre giorni che pone il problema arriva un volonteroso e non risponde
<andrew78> eccomi
<andrew78> glpiana: provo subito se è in esecuzione
<glpiana> andrew78, oki, io torno più tardi
<andrew78> glpiana: ok
<andrew78> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1255685/        ecco qui
<jester-> andrew78: nel configuratrore, se ricordo bene, devi entrare nel plugin compiz e settare 4 desktop
<andrew78> jester-: provo
<jester-> andrew78: non ricordo sotto quale etichetta e voce stava
<andrew78> jester-: ho spuntato già desktop cubico
<jester-> andrew78: clicca sopra che entri
<jester-> o in cubico o in compiz
<andrew78> jester-: cliccato sopra cubico
<andrew78> jester-: però mi fa una cosa strana ogni vlota che apro una finestra me la mette in alto a sinistra e nn me la fa spostare
<jester-> andrew78: hai attivato anche ruota cubuco oltre a desktop cubico?
<jester-> andrew78: se si tieni pigiato alt e pigia freccie destra/sinistra
<andrew78> jester-: non ho attivato ruota cubo,lo devo fare???
<jester-> eh
<andrew78> jester-: attivato
<jester-> alt*frecciadestra/sinistra
<jester-> o tieni prumuto il sinistro del mouse e trascina
<andrew78> jester-: non fa nulla
<jester-> compiz --replace
<andrew78> jester-: eccolo con ctrl+alt+clikk sinistro
<jester-> funza?
<andrew78> jester-: si funziona
<jester-> bene
<andrew78> però il fatto delle finestre in alto a sinistra come lo risolvo??
<andrew78> jester-: grazie mille
<jester-> non hi idea
<jester-> andrew78: resetta gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<andrew78> jester-: ok provo grazie
<andrew78> jester-: un lapsus io ho xfce
<andrew78> !xfcereset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xfcereset'
<jester-> andrew78: che si appoggia a gnome
<jester-> quindi fai un gnonereset
<andrew78> jester-: a ok
<papone> ho aggiornato il notebook (AMD Turion 64x2) ad ubuntu 12-04LTS. Prima avevo una 10-04.
<papone> Ora dopo qualche minuto che è acceso, se faccio partire qualche video, va in crash. Ho installato i driver grafici accellerati NVIDIA.
<mibofra> papone: che scheda video nvidia è di preciso ?
<papone> mibofra: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GEFORCE 8400M] (rev a1)
<mibofra> papone: ti da solo un driver con accelerazione grafica ?
<papone> mibofra:  no, la solita sequenza di 4 scelte; uno raccomandato, una versione 173 e le versioni post-release. Le ho provate tutte, ma se faccio paritre dei video crash dopo pochiminuti
<mibofra> papone: ti conviene rimanere con gli open per ora .
<papone> mibofra:  con la versione precedente (senza unity, non so se c'entra) mai avuto problemi
<Faggio83> Buongiorno a tutti...avrei una domanda da fare relativa alla distro Ubuntu 11.04 ...
<mibofra> papone: allora potresti provare ad usare gnome classic
<papone> mibofra: ora riprovo, ma mi pare che avevo provato anche senza i driver restricted
<mibofra> o un altro DE
<papone> mibofra:  come passo a gnome classic? Bhe, faccio una ricerca su google, in effetti da qui posso fare da solo. Per ora grazie
<Faggio83> Scusate il disturbo....Vi sottopongo la seguente domanda: Ho installato Unity 2d su ubuntu 11.04...ma non mi ci trovo e lo vorrei togliere. Che cosa faccio? Lo disinstallo semplicemente da terminale con il comando apt-get remove???
<mibofra> papone: prego :) .
<glpiana> Faggio83, se non hai problemi di spazio puoi anche evitare di disinstallarlo
<glpiana> basta non usarlo
<Faggio83> glpiana: e come faccio a disabilitarlo?
<glpiana> Faggio83, tu al login scegli la sessione che vuoi usare. non scegliere ubuntu 2d
<glpiana> a dopo
<mapreri> papone: sinceramente ho scoperto che è sempre meglio evitare di usare i closed, che si abbia una nvidia o un'ati.. disinstallali e prova a vedere se unity ti va lo stesso (sempre che tu voglia usare unity)
<hallino1> Giorno
<_matteo> ciao a tutti
<_matteo> una domanda
<_matteo> all'avvio del pc, il mio amatissimo lubuntu 12.04 non mi carica la chiavetta usb per la connessione ad internet devo ogni volta riavviare cosa faccio?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, vorrei risolvere il problema della masterizzazione, k3b masterizza ma non mi vede il dvd masterizzato.
<_matteo> giordano, è successo anche a me, ho disinstallato il programma con purge e l'ho reinstallato...
<giordano> con purge? come si fa?
<giordano> posso rimuoverli con ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> giordano, per purgare k3b, sudo apt-get purge k3b
<giordano> scusa per caso ti dava anche a te questo errore? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=377261
<_matteo> giordano, non ricordo l'errore.. comunque puoi
<_matteo> purgarlo come hai citato sopra
<giordano> ok provo
<_matteo> a me ha funzionato ;)
<_matteo> giordano, ultimamente uso brasero per masterizzare
<_matteo> ora scappo a presto :)
<giordano> anche lui mi brucia i dvd nella chiusura ci impiegava un casino di tempo.
<giordano> fatto, per installare hai usato U. s. center?
<giordano> riavvio
<giordano> o cosa serve la modalità dao?
<giordano> nulla da fare i dvd si masterizza ma poi non riesco ad entrare.
<oraion> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao
<oraion> ragazzi ho un problema, uso ubuntu 10.04 x64 e non va il microfono se do alsamixer appaiono sono 2 voci
<mibofra> prova sudo alsamixer -V all
<Fetentone> ragazzi, ciao... Vi ricordate di quel mio problema col Bluetooth integrato... bene, ho scoperto che Ubuntu mi riconosce la scheda WIFI come una Intel Centrino N2000 mentre in realtà è una Intel IEEE 802.11b/g/n con Bluetooth. SOlo che non so dove trovare il driver di questa scheda... e poi un pò di aiuto su come installare i driver (se li troviamo). Grazie
<oraion> mi da un errore
<mibofra> Fetentone: io l'altro giorno cercando in rete ho trovato che il bluetooth non era integrato nel wifi .
<mibofra> oraion: quale ?
<mibofra> hai dato
<mibofra> sudo alsamixer -V all
<mibofra> ?
<oraion> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<mibofra> sembra che alsa non sia neanche attivo
<mibofra> dai
<mibofra> sudo alsa reload
<oraion> dove posso postare l'errore
<oraion> ??
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> Cià mibofra... asp che ti do il link: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/wireless-products/my-wifi-technology.html
<Fetentone> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-032116.htm
<mibofra> perché cercando la stessa scheda precisa su intel.com invece mi diceva che non ha il wifi ?
<mibofra> :D compreso perché :D .
<Fetentone> il fatto che è un Intel con connettore Realtek
<Fetentone> credo di aver capito
<oraion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256305/
<mibofra> allora scarica dal sito di olivetti support i driver wifi ad hoc e prova ad usare ndiswrapper .
<Fetentone> mibofra, i driver sono solo per Win
<mibofra> oraion
<oraion> si
<mibofra> sudo alsamixer -V all
<mibofra> non alsa mixer XD .
<oraion> ops perdon
<mibofra> Fetentone: ma allora a che cosa servirebbe ndiswrapper :D ?
<oraion> appare master pcm capture
<Fetentone> io non so cos'è ndiswrapper, credo che cmq debbe scaricarlo prima da Software Center
<mibofra> Fetentone: serve per usare i driver inf di win su sistemi linux
<mibofra> oraion: non c'è capture ?
<oraion> si
<mibofra> vai li
<mibofra> il volume è al massimo ?
<oraion> si
<mibofra> hai più schede audio ?
<oraion> no una sola
<oraion> integrata con la scheda madre sabertooth x58
<mibofra> hai attaccato alla porta giusta il mic :D ?
<oraion> si si
<mibofra> sicuro sicuro :D ?
<oraion> aspe
<oraion> :)
<oraion> si guste
<mibofra> allora dai gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<mibofra> e metti in fondo
<oraion> si
<mibofra> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<mibofra> salva e riavvia :D .
<oraion> ok salvato
<oraion> ora riavvio
<oraion> 2 min e torno
<Fetentone> mibofra... non ci riesco... ho scaricato tutto ma vedo solo duemfiles inf ma ndis wrapper non mi va nella cartella scaricati
<Fetentone> per prenderli
<l3on4rdo> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> Fentone: devi scaricare l'exe ed estrarre i file inf :D .
<mibofra> Ciao L3on4rdo :D .
<oraion> rieccomi
<mibofra> joina sul canale di chat Leo :D .
<mibofra> orarion: allora :) ?
<oraion> nulla
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> strano però
<mibofra> un'attimo
<mibofra> postami l'out del comando lshw
<mibofra> su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> l'exe ce l'ho... come mi prendo sto file inf?? Ja nun te 'ngazzà! Non sono così esperto... ma lo diventerò! :D
<mibofra> solitamente sono autoestraenti
<mibofra> quindi nel migliore dei casi aprendolo con file roller :D .
<Fetentone> io l'ho estratto con il comando estrai qui
<mibofra> che è uscito :D ?
<Fetentone> uan cartella di files
<mibofra> cosa c'è dentro :D ?
<Fetentone> tra cui una denominata support "support"
<Fetentone> a poi un sacco di files
<Fetentone> .ini .exe
<oraion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256341/
<mibofra> Fetentone: apri un terminale in quella cartella e dai tree
<doom_> oraion: tutte le entrare in alsamixer sono abiltate e al massimo?
<mibofra> postami poi il tree .
<mibofra> doom_ : si XD .
<oraion> si
<mibofra> oraion: hai la scheda audio integrata nella ati .
<mibofra> usi gli open o i closed ?
<mibofra> driver
<oraion> nella ati?? la scheda video?? non ho capito
<mibofra> si
<oraion> closed ho preso questi http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=Eng
<mibofra> installa quelli dal gestore driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> i consigliati .
<oraion> non me ne dava
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256352/
<mibofra> oraion: sicuro :D ?
<oraion> ora si
<oraion> hihihi
<mibofra> eheh :D .
<oraion> come li disinstallo i vecchi visto che ho usato un file.run
<mibofra> oraion: è una cosa automatica :D .
<mibofra> installi il driver nuovo ... e va via quello vecchio :D .
<mibofra> Fetentone:
<Fetentone> io non me ne vado
<Fetentone> :D
<mibofra> estrai anche drvins.exe .
<oraion> ma il problema dell'audio e lagato hai driver della scheda video?
<Fetentone> ma come lo estraggo è già un files exe
<Fetentone> è tutto già estratto
<mibofra> come hai fatto prima Fetentone :D .
<oraion> tasto desto estrai
<Fetentone> ma non è da estrarre
<Fetentone> è un files exe
<oraion> exe e sempre un formato compresso, fa parte degli installaer perchè da da autoinstaller
<mibofra> Fetentone : il file di prima non era pure un exe :D ?
<Fetentone> no, quello di prima era un .zip
<Emanuele_Deriu> sera
<Emanuele_Deriu> ho fatto un aggiornamento con ubuntu 12.04 e ora non va piu su internet :\
<oraion> mibofra installati driver fgrx
<doom_> Fetentone: adesso è un exe?
<Fetentone> si
<mibofra> Fetentone: dovresti aprirlo con file roller :D .
<Fetentone> lo scarico e vedo
<oraion> riavvio il pc
<Emanuele_Deriu> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Fetentone> mibofra.. non me lo fa dice che si è verificato un errore. Ma non sapevo che un file .exe potesse essere decompresso, spero di esseremi spiegato bene... la cartella iniziale era una .zip, io l'ho estratta e sono usciti diversi files e cartelle... tra cui anche drvins.exe
<mibofra> fetentone vai sotto FN
<oraion> rieccomi
<Fetentone> FN che cosa sarebbe: "Fanculo" Fetentone?
<Fetentone> mibofra... tu per piacere con me di informatica dev parlare stampatello! Sennò nu capisc! D
<oraion> installati nuovi driver ma al riavvia e crashato il server x - fatto riconfigura
<mibofra> Fetentone: la cartella sotto support :D .
<oraion> come faccio a vedere se i driver video sono caricati beni il comando glxinfo | grep rendering non va
<Fetentone> ah siiiiii... ci sono
<oraion> mibofra ci sei
<mibofra> oraion: si
<mibofra> Fetentone: vai sotto xp e trovi il file inf :D .
<oraion> ho fatto quello che hai detto
<mibofra> e ?
<Fetentone> ok.... quello di XP, sicuro non quello di WIN7 o Vista??
<doom_> oraion: scarica le mesa-utilis
<oraion> ok
<mibofra> Fetentone: sicuro .
<Fetentone> ok.... allora adesso che faccio
<mibofra> doom_: per la scheda audio integrata :D ?
<doom_> oraion: scusa mesa-utils
<mibofra> Fetentone: dai sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<oraion> non lo trova
<oraion> ok ora si
<doom_> voleva vedere se funziona
<oraion> non esiste
<Fetentone> fatto
<oraion> il file mesa-utils
<oraion> ok errore mio
<oraion> è gia installato
<Fetentone> devo usare pastebin?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> apri po il gestore driver wireless dei driver win
<mibofra> ed installa l'inf .
<doom_> oraion: glxinfo | grep render serve per vedere se l accelerazione è attiva con le mesa-utils dovrebbe andare
<oraion> l'udio non va
<Fetentone> mibofra... mi dice file inf non valido... Esce però scritto Bluetooth
<oraion> glxinfo | grep render non da risposta e mesa-utils dice che è già installato alla verione piu recente
<Fetentone> è un file presente dal 20 agosto 2012
<mibofra> Fetentone : e allora ?
<mibofra> dov'è questo file ?
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> sotto support vai in ipml
<Fetentone> ok
<mibofra> sotto win xp c'è un'altro inf
<mibofra> prova quello
<Fetentone> poi sempre sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<mibofra> Fetentone
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> usa direttamente il gestore driver wifi dei driver win .
<Fetentone> ah! io già avevo fatto
<Fetentone> nella cartella
<Fetentone> lo devo aprire
<oraion> ci siete
<mibofra> oraion: si .
<Fetentone> mibofra... esce sempre e solo quel file che usciva da sempre (quel Bluetooth del 20/08/2012) e dice sempre che il file inf non è valido
<mibofra> Fetentone: mi mandi una schermata del desktop :D .
<mibofra> ?
<Fetentone> come faccio
<Fetentone> stamp R sit
<Fetentone> e poi??
<Fetentone> dove salvo l'immagine??
<oraion> lo colli su paint
<Fetentone> ok
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oraion> l'audio ancora non va
<oraion> come aggiorno alsamixer
<oraion> ??
<mibofra> sudo alsa force-reload
<mibofra> sudo alsamixer -V all
<oraion> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oraion> mibofra guarda cosa da http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256468/
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/230651
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/230652
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/230653
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/230654
<Fetentone> mibofra, ti ho inviato tutto il processo.
<Fetentone> mibofra, nu t'addurmì che fai la fine di Gianni Dani.... noto neomelodico Napoletano!
<Fetentone> :D
<Fetentone> ubot-it fatte sentì almeno tu!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fetentone> mo si
<Fetentone> mibofra mi ha abbandonato, la mia scheda Bluetooth mi ha abbandonato, il mio cane non mi risponde, il freenode è vuoto... c'hagga fà??? Me ratto???
<Fetentone> ok... ragazzi io devo staccare... ci sentiamo alla prossima... mibofra mi raccomando a te... mo hai il polso della situazione... Cià
<Noettore> ciao, ho il seguente problema: ho 2 pc che condividono in rete alcune directory con smb, e fino a qualche giorno fa tutto ok. Da circa una settimana però le condivisioni non vengono viste da nautilus ne da smbtree ne da altri pc con altri os. Se però ci accedo direttamente tramite ip funzionano
<sbubba> saalve
<sbubba> ci può stare che driver mal funzionanti rallentino molto tutto il sistema?
<sbubba> driver di una scheda video
<hypermau> salve a tutti
<sbubba> ciao hypermau
<hypermau> ciao sbubba
<hypermau> si possono registrare i nick qui? è un pò che non uso irc...mi ricorderesti il comando?
<giovanni_68> Buonasera a tutti! Come diavolo si configura Jack???? mi aiutate???
<hypermau> sbubba, fatto
<sbubba> hypermau: registrato il nick?
<hypermau> sisi
<mibofra> rieccomi
<hypermau> devo un pò rinfrescarmi
<mibofra> come siamo rimasti :D ?
<hypermau> c'è modo di aumentare la durata della batteria che rispetto a windows è notevolmente ridotta? magari mettendo mano al kernel?
<hypermau> sbubba, sapresti aiutarmi o darmi qualche idea?
<sbubba> assolutamente no, mi spiace
<mibofra> hypermanu : installa jupiter
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install jupiter .
<mibofra> che pc è :D ?
<hypermau> acer aspire 5720
<hypermau> grazie mibofra
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora sudo apt-get jupiter
<mibofra> ti basta :D .
<mibofra> poi riavvia :) .
<hypermau> mi leggo un pò il wiki sul loro sito
<hypermau> ma fa tutto lui?
<mibofra> allora
<mibofra> se quando selezioni quando sei in batteria Power on Demand
<mibofra> decide lui quando serve più potenza
<mibofra> se scegli Power Saving
<mibofra> ogni volta che sei su batteria , utilizzerà il minimo indispensabile
<mibofra> se lo selezioni manualmente o metti il cavo in tutti e due i casi andrà in Maximum Performance
<hypermau> non mi trova il pacchetto
<mibofra> Performance massime :D .
<mibofra> jupiter ?
<hypermau> si
<mibofra> aspetta
<mibofra> vero XD
<hypermau> io ho già un programma che fa ciò
<mibofra> installa il repo esterno nel sistema come detto nel sito di jupiter :D .
<mibofra> qual è ?
<hypermau> volevo sapere se si può fare qualche cosa di più settando o ridefinendo qualche cosa a livello kernel
<mibofra> ora come ora no :D .
<hypermau> ho installato indicator-cpufreq
<hypermau> che aggiunge un icona nella barra dove mostra l'uso della cpu e permette di selezionare vari livelli
<hypermau> power save
<hypermau> performance etc
<mibofra> simile , ma ti assicuro che ti troverai meglio con jupiter :D .
<hypermau> oltre a questo posso fare qualche cosa?
<mibofra> kernel :D ? ricompilarlo e patcharlo a mano :D ! .
<hypermau> già era la mia idea...ma non so da dove partire
<mibofra> cerca patch kernel linux risparmio energetico :D
<mibofra> ah , una cosa .
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> eh :) .
<giovanni_68> confermo per jupiter
<hypermau> non riguardava il supporto a ubuntu?
<mibofra> hypermau: se invece di ubuntu, avessi avuto archlinux, il problema non era lo stesso :D ?
<hypermau> mhm giusta osservazione :D
<hypermau> intanto provo jupiter
<mibofra> ok :D .
<hypermau> grazie
<mibofra> prego :) .
<ParanoidAndroid> ciaux a tutti
<mibofra> ciao :)
<giovanni_68> .... un aiutino ( piccolo ) per jack???
<mibofra> cosa non va :D ?
<giovanni_68> uhhh grazie! dunque, non riesco a capire come configurarlo.
<giovanni_68> ùho installato Ardour e l'audio a tratti va a scatti!
<mibofra> dagli come simple rate 48000
<mibofra> e riavvialo :D .
<giovanni_68> gia' provato ma niente da fare!
<giovanni_68> ho modificato praticamente tutto il modificabile ma niente, il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<mibofra> sei in realtime :D ?
<giovanni_68> si
<mibofra> TOGLI IL REALTIME XD .
<giovanni_68> va bene, ma non ti arrabbiare!
<hypermau> mibofra, fatto provo un pò con jupiter grazie
<Noettore> ciao, ho questo problema: ho 2 pc che condividono in rete alcune directory con smb, e fino a qualche giorno fa tutto ok. Da circa una settimana però le condivisioni non vengono viste da nautilus ne da smbtree ne da altri pc con altri os. Se però ci accedo direttamente tramite ip funzionano
<mibofra> Noettore: prova system-config-samba :D .
<Noettore> mibofra: ma ha bisogno di X11 ed entrambi i pc sono server...
<mibofra> Noettore: basta anche solo il login manager ed il terminale di emergenza
<mibofra> con i tool grafici la configurazione è più facile :D .
<Noettore> mibofra: si ma la mia configurazione funziona... tant'è che se ci accedo direttamente alle condivisioni le vedo
<mibofra> ma se hai questi problemi no XD .
<mibofra> come sono sistemati i permessi :D ?
<Noettore> mibofra: i permessi sulle condivisioni sono 775
<mibofra> Noettore: se mi dai una notte per pensarci :D ?
<Noettore> mibofra: ok :D
<giovanni_68> ... ci rinuncio, comunque grazie mibofra!
<mibofra> giovanni_68: se ci ripensi sono sempre qui :D .
<mibofra> o in
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :)
<jester-> sera
<Noettore> ciao, ho questo problema: ho alcuni server che condividono in rete alcune directory con samba, e fino a qualche giorno fa tutto ok. Da circa una settimana però le condivisioni non vengono viste da nautilus ne da altri pc con altri os. Se però ci accedo direttamente, tramite smbclient -L <ip> o tramite smb://<ip> in nautilus, vedo le condivisioni dei vari server
<mibofra> Noettore: aspetta domani :D .
<Noettore> mibofra: magari ci sono altre persone che hanno altre idee... :)
<sheng> salve
<mibofra> Noettore: secondo me è un problema di permessi :D .
<Noettore> mibofra: su tutti i server nello stesso momento senza aver fatto alcuna modifica tranne aggiornamenti vari???
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> cose che capitano :) .
<sheng> ho un vecchio pc riciclato sul quale non riesco ad installare nessuna distro ad eccezione di un ubuntu 9.04 con lxde oppure lubuntu 10.10
<Noettore> mibofra: si ma non per permessi sballati :D
<sheng> le altre si bloccano nel bel mezzo dell'istallazione, da che può dipendere? :)
<mibofra> sheng: che il pc è dell'età della pietra, sorry :) .
<sheng> molto probabilmente lo è
<sheng> :)
<sheng> pensavo non ci fossero limitazioni hardware le per distro lxde, visto che tutto sommato sono fatte apposta
<sheng> tuttavia non riesco a metterci nemmeno arch
<mibofra> cosa non va?
<mibofra> il video ?
<sheng> durante l'istallazione, poco dopo che ho messo i dati del pc (nome pass e quant'altro) si ferma tutto e non da segni di vita, altre volte mi escono delle righe di errore chilometriche
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> prova con lubuntu 12.04 :D .
<sheng> eppure avrò istallato migliaia di volte i vari sistemi dato che sono un monnezzaro di pc :)
<sheng> non va nemmeno :|
<mibofra> ...
<mibofra> compra un pc nuovo :D .
<mibofra> con ubuntu preinstallato :) .
<sheng> sounds like a joke
<sheng> ._.
<mibofra> niente scherzi :D .
<mibofra> vuoi la lista dei pc con ubuntu preinstallato ?
<sheng> serio, chiedo se può essere un difetto dell'hd?
<sheng> no grazie :)
<mibofra> sheng: prova a formattare l'hd senza installare .
<sheng> con una live usando gparted?
<mibofra> :D essatto
<mibofra> *esatto
<sheng> in ext4, right?
<mibofra> yes sir :D .
<sheng> thank you very much.
<sheng> tanto non funge uguale già lo so ._.
<mibofra> XD .
<Noettore> sheng: provato con l'alternate?? al massimo prova con DSL
<sheng> dsl è troppo minimal
<Noettore> sheng: fluxbuntu?
<sheng> infatti vedo di scaricare la alternate della 12.10
<sheng> però è strano, ad esempio la live di archlinux si blocca pure
<sheng> e su altre macchine va bene
<Noettore> sheng: seeeh... la 12.10 non ti andrà mai... prova con qualcosa di più datato
<mibofra> la 12.10 dell'ottobre del 1912 :D .
<sheng> la 11.04 si installa però poi mi da problemi con la scheda wireless esterna
<sheng> lol mibofra :P
<mibofra> metti la 11.04 e poi usa i driver wifi di win per la scheda wireless .
<sheng> mmm ndiswrapper  mi pare
<sheng> è una scheda della dlink
<mibofra> yes :D .
<sheng> si ma è un impazzimento, ho deciso che butto il pc dalla finestra.
<sheng> prima però provo fluxbuntu, che non conoscevo
<mibofra> ok :D .
<sheng> I requisiti minimi di memoria sono di almeno 96 MB di RAM per poterla utilizzare in modalità Live, ma con un processore con almeno 1000 MHz, altrimenti sono necessari molto più di 128 MB di memoria.
<sheng> se non funziona posso sempre usarlo come fermacarte
<Noettore> sheng: scusa ma quanta ram ha??
<sheng> mezzo
<sheng> lo posso alzare a 1
<Noettore> e come processore?
<sheng> non ricordo, non ce l'ho qua
<sheng> athlon something ;D
<sheng> vabbe grazie dell'aiuto
<sheng> buona serata signori :)
<mibofra> prego :) .
<tonino> Ciao
<nannes> asss
<nannes> mibofra: Quando il problema è dell'installazione, devi consigliare il disco Alternate
<Fetentone> mibofra???
<Fetentone> nannes, ciao. il disco Alternate è per me???
<nannes> Fetentone: no, per "sheng" che ora è uscito. E pure mibofra è uscito, me ne sono accorto solo dopo!
<serialquestioner> buonasera c'è nessuno?
<serialquestioner> avrei bisogno di una mano con la SD card
<Fetentone> accidenti! mi stava seguendo un'installazione di driver per la scheda Bluetooth  con il Driver Wireless di WIndows...
<serialquestioner> in pratica riesco a leggere e trasferire file da card a pc...ma non mi è possibile trasferire files dal computer alla card
<Fetentone> nannes mica hai tempo per seguire tu la questione del Bluetooth!?
<serialquestioner> ho cercato una soluzione attraverso motori di ricerca ma non ne ho trovate di specifiche riguardo a questo problema...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nannes> serialquestioner: Sicuramente ha la protezione da scrittura abilitata
<serialquestioner> uhm...sicuramente?
<nannes> serialquestioner: È una SD classica? Guarda che ha un pezzetto di plastica sul lato
<nannes> ha due posizioni
<serialquestioner> il lock,intendi?
<nannes> yep
<serialquestioner> mboh è la prima volta che intento una cosa del genere
<nannes> ma hai capito , almeno?
<serialquestioner> c'ho fatto caso ma..oddei spero che non sia così stupido il problema
<nannes> invece è proprio quello :)
<nannes> non è stupido, magari non sapevi a che serviva
<serialquestioner> perchè se fosse come hai detto me lo sarei auto-creato
<nannes> sì succede :)
<nannes> non sei il primo, non sarai l'ultimo
<serialquestioner> e questo..QUESTO...mi farebbe sentire mooooolto stupido
<serialquestioner> :D
<nannes> (lo dico perchè successe anche a me) xD
<serialquestioner> ahahah aspetta ora vedo :D
<serialquestioner> ok ora mi sento ufficialmente stupido
<serialquestioner> ti faccio sapere se và ok?
<serialquestioner> :D
<nannes> nu, tanto fai finta che non è quello, per paura di far brutte figure! xP
<serialquestioner> Impossibile montare «Memory card»
<nannes> ecco lo sapevo ^^
<nannes> lol
<serialquestioner> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdd1 already mounted or /media/Memory card busy
<nannes> serialquestioner: sudo umount -a
<serialquestioner> ok ora non la legge proprio O.o
<nannes> serialquestioner: fai quel comando, poi toglila e rimettila
<nannes> se non va ancora, riavvia il pc e riprova
<nannes> io vado, ciao!
<ParanoidAndroid> night all
<oraion> sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-03
<_matteo> ciao a tutti.. dove si posta il codice?? quando è troppo lungo..
<glpiana> ola
<eugenio> 'giorno a tutti
<hypermau> buongiorno
<eugenio> avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio, ho da configurare un desktop nuovo, ed ho 3 dischi da 250Gb e 1 da 320 Gb
<eugenio> che configurazione mi vonsigliate?
<stingher> buongiorno
<stingher> ho un problema con amsn
<stingher> in preatica mi arrivano messaggi fuori linea e quando mi connetto e vado per cliccare su ok per visualizzarli non succede ninete
<stingher> come potrei risolvere?
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<Mauro_> Buongiorno ho un tv samsung TV LED 32" UE32EH5300P volevo installare chrome con la versione di ubuntu x usare internet al posto di msn come pag iniziale ma mi da errore, lo schermo della tv si riempie di caratteri illeggibili....
<unname> devo compilare dei driver ma non mi trova gli headers
<unname> dove sono situati?
<OverMe> header di cosa? del kernel?
<sonne> unname, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<unname> sisi
<sonne> anzi, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essentials
<unname> li ho già installati
<sonne> cosi' c'e' tutto
<unname> ho spostato la cartella
<unname> gtco-kernel-modules/
<unname> in /usr/src
<unname> ci entro e do make
<unname> /usr/src/gtco_kernel_module/gtco.c:56:26: fatal error: linux/config.h: File o directory non esistent
<sonne> make mi sa che e' un po' riduttivo
<sonne> di solito devi dare make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-blah -qualcosaltro qualcosa
<unname> uhm
<sonne> ma di solito c'e' anche uno script che lo fa per te, o un README
<unname> il readme è molto riduttivo
<unname> ah giusto
<unname> devo fare il symlink da /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0 a /usr/linux/src
<unname> e poi dare make
<sonne> unname, di solito i cosi da compilare sono intelligenti
<unname> questo mi sembra parecchio ignorante
<sonne> quando non lo sono, 99 su 100 e' che sono troppo vecchi quindi non compilera' mai uguale
<sonne> ma te prova....
<unname> a dare cosa?
<unname> non sconosco il comando per il symlink
<sonne> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
<unname> sbatte sempre la testa li
<unname> /usr/src/gtco_kernel_module/gtco.c:56:26: fatal error: linux/config.h: File o directory non esistente
<OverMe> servono i sorgenti del kernel non gli header
<unname> ah cavolo è vero
<unname> ci sono nei repo?
<sonne> unname, si', ma devono essere i sorgenti precisi del tuo kernel - quindi con gli header a modino inclusi nel prezzo
<sonne> ma sei sicuro che vuoi compilare dei driver?
<unname> sono dei driver per una lim
<unname> o meglio
<unname> il modulo kernel
<unname> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<unname> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257717/
<unname> questo è il readme
<sonne> unname, ho avuto a che fare con moduli scritti similmente male
<sonne> su centos pero'.... non e' stato semplice
<sonne> credo tu debba prendere i sorci, applicare la configurazione e compilarli
<sonne> niente di complicato eh..
<sonne> apt-get install linux-source-3.2.0
<sonne> cd /usr/src, tar xjvf linux-pippevarie.tar.bz2, cd linux-pippevarie
<sonne> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<sonne> make
<sonne> ln -sf /usr/src/linux-pippevarie /usr/src/linux
<unname> sono stato tutto ieri
<unname> a cercare di trovare gli headers per 3.2.27 per raspberry
<sonne> chiaramente tutto da root
<unname> alla fine osno passato a archlinux
<unname> speriamo sta volta vada meglio
<unname> quindi devo scaricare e compilare il mio kernel
<unname> ?
<sonne> si, e farlo uguale a quello di ubuntu
<unname> non capisco il perchè
<sonne> questo lo fai con il cp di cui sopra
<unname> dovrebbero bastare gliheaders
<OverMe> ??
<unname> ieri ho compilato appunto i driver compat wireless
<unname> su arch
<sonne> perche' chi ha fatto i moduli si buca con la trielina, e' la mia ipotesi migliore
<unname> e mi è bastato installare gli headers
<OverMe> non devi compilare il kernel
<unname> e il make cosa fa?
<sonne> OverMe, se non lo compili non genera certi header
<unname> uhm
<OverMe> sonne, e.g.?
<sonne> OverMe, ma non mi ricordo... pero' ci sono header diversi per ogni configurazione del kernel
<sonne> quindi presumibilmente servono sia i sorci che gli header specificici
<OverMe> non in questo caso
<OverMe> unname, ci sei?
<unname> sisi
<unname> sto cercando di capire
<unname> il readme parla di source
<unname> però poi include solo file.h
<unname> #include <linux/config.h>
<unname> #include <linux/kernel.h>
<unname> #include <linux/module.h>
<unname> #include <linux/errno.h>
<unname> #include <linux/init.h>
<unname> #include <linux/slab.h>
<FloodBotIt1> unname: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OverMe> inizia a modificare quel config.h in autoconf.h
<unname> sempre inesistente
<OverMe> fammi vedere ls -al /usr/src/linux
<unname> ok
<unname> ho fatto il symlink
<unname> l'avevo rimoso
<unname> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 ott  3 13:11 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic
<OverMe> riprova il make
<unname> continua a non trovare autoconf.h
<OverMe> fai vedere sudo updatedb && locate autoconf.h
<unname> l'ho trovato da me
<unname> in
<unname> /usr/src/linux/include/generated/
<unname> comunque lo sta cercando
<unname> l'ha trovato solo li
<unname> o meglio
<unname> in quelle cartelle per ogni kernel
<OverMe> allora metti #include <generated/autoconf.h>
<OverMe> brb pranzo
<unname> purio
<francesco_> kde 4.9.0 sarà disponibile nei repo kubuntu updates?
<F> ciao
<Guest61456> volevo se possibile chiedervi se sapete come far sentire il suono del line in (audio) in registrazione , riesco a registrare con audacity ma non riesco a sentire quel che suono
<Guest61456> utilizzo ubuntu 12.04
<Guest61456> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest61456> vedo un sacco di nomi sulla destra (ed è la prima volta che li vedo ) ma nessuno risponde
<Guest61456> ok tutti occupati
<Guest61456> proverò in un'altro momento
<Guest61456> ciao
<Guest61456> a forse qualcuno c'è
<eugenio> ciao
<eugenio> nessuno si intende di zfs?
<mibofra> eugenio : perché ti servirebbe un filesystem zfs ?
<eugenio> sto configurando un desktop con ubuntu
<eugenio> volevo utilizzare
<eugenio> i dischi che avevo
<mibofra> e non li puoi formattare in ext4 ?
<eugenio> miofra, in pratica ho messo un hd su cui ho installato il sistema
<eugenio> e con i restanti 3 volevo configurare uno zfs da montare come home
<eugenio> brutta soluzione?
<mibofra> eugenio : ma se metti anche la home in ext4 :D ?
<sonne> eugenio, se non mi confondo, ZFS e' il filesystem di sunos...
<eugenio> sonne, si
<sonne> se e' quello, il supporto di linux e' ancora relativamente giovane
<eugenio> sonne, letto
<sonne> cosa ti interessa di zfs?
<eugenio> il mio dilemma è se montare i dischi nel pool in stripe o in una delle configurazioni raidz 1 o 2
<eugenio> che posso aggiungere volumi ad esempio
<eugenio> la gestione snapshot
<sonne> ti complichi la vita inutilmente
<mibofra> raid ? fai prima a fare un lvm XD
<mibofra> concordo con sonne .
<sonne> se proprio ti serve quello fai un raid5 con mdadm
<sonne> e poi ci vai di lvm
<sonne> cosi' hai anche ridondanza di dati :)
<sonne> senno' mettili in stripe, come ti pare
<eugenio> eh non so che fare...
<sonne> ma di certo ti merita usare lvm2 + mdadm, e' la soluzione standard
<sonne> vuoi velocita' e sicurezza dei dati? mdadm raid5
<sonne> vuoi spazio? mdadm raid1
<sonne> lvm a prescindere
<mibofra> si ma il punto è , fosse un server aziendale raid andrebbe bene .
<sonne> raid0 scusa ._.
<mibofra> ma perché usarlo su un normale pc :D ?
<eugenio> insomma mi bocciate a mani basse zfs
<eugenio> :(
<sonne> mibofra, 1) perche' ti fa fatica fare i backup 2) per andare piu' veloce 3) per essere piu' comodo su lvm
<sonne> eugenio, se ti serve solo per quello piu' che bocciare ti dico che e' meglio usare i tool standard di linux
<mibofra> sonne: ma se c'è un bellissimo tool per il backup automatico in ubuntu :D .
<mibofra> setti e via :) .
<sonne> cosi' sei libero sul filesystem, sulle slice lvm puoi metterci ext4 o xfs
<sonne> (HINT: xfs)
<mibofra> insomma: sempre per lvm devi andare .
<sonne> mibofra, era un modo di dire... e' chiaro che raid e backup sono cose diverse
<sonne> il raid sul desktop ha senso per proteggerti da un guasto elettrico/meccanico/magnetico del disco fisso e per l'accesso veloce ai dati
<mibofra> sonne: lo so :D , era per dare un'alternativa secondo me più comoda :) .
<sonne> insomma... quando carichi una mappa pesante su un gioco pesante la differenza tra raid e non raid la senti :)
<sonne> poi certo, gioco pesante implica windows, windows implica raid software fatto a zone basse di segugio, ma ci siamo capiti
<mibofra> ;) :D .
<eugenio> ho gli stessi dubbi di prima
<sonne> eugenio, l'unico dubbio che hai e' ridodanza vs spazio
<eugenio> si
<sonne> se poi vuoi la ridondanza paranoica invece di raid5 fai raid1 + spare... cosi' non lo spengi mai :)
<mibofra> :D
<mibofra> un server :D .
<sonne> poi ti si fonde il procio dalla polvere, ma sugli hd non hai problemi
<eugenio> stavo leggendo: http://icesquare.com/wordpress/how-to-improve-zfs-performance/
<sonne> eugenio, te ti sei infognato con zfs e non vuoi sentire cazzi eh? :D
<eugenio> sonne, yes
<eugenio> I think it is the future!
<mibofra> :D .
<eugenio> sonne, mibofra, deciso.....raidz
<mibofra> ok :) .
<sonne> "Do you know ZFS works faster on multiple devices pool than single device pool, even they have the same storage size?"
<sonne> no shit sherlock?
<_matteo> ciao dove trovo open office in italiano?
<assunta> help me !!!! Ho aggiornato la 12.04 è ripartito e ora mi va in terminale e non parte la grafica... Che faccio :-(
<cobra18> ciao a tutti
<cobra18> hi risolto il problema con l'audio
<cobra18> :)
<unname> OverMe, ora non trova usb_input :/
<unname> qualcunoh a idea di dove si trovi il filme usb_input.h ? devo compilare dei moduli e non melo trova :/
<Fabrizio1964> sera
<mibofra> ciao :) .
<assunta> come faccio a far ripartire l'interfaccia grafica ?
<Fabrizio1964> scusatemi, ho dei problemi dopo aver aggiornato alla ver 12.04... avendo scheda grafica integrata nvidia alla riaccensione ho l'errore di "fuori frequenza" cosa posso fare???
<nannes> tutti di colpo xD mibofra ti do una mano
<mibofra> assunta : che driver hai installato ?
<mibofra> open o closed ?
<mibofra> nannes: thanks :D .
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: scrivi dal computer incriminato?
<assunta> mibofra, non ho installato niente ho fatto solo fare aggiornamento
<mibofra> assunta: sei in una shell di terminale ?
<assunta> è ripartito e parte da terminale non dalla grafica
<assunta> si
<mibofra> se ti loggi e dai sudo stratx ?
<assunta> forse startx
<assunta> il prob è che come te lo copio ?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> sudo startx
<mibofra> assunta :
<Fabrizio1964> Nannes: si, però sono su win :(
<assunta> ora sto usando un altro ubuntu per chattare con te : comunque dice : Fatal Error : no screen found
<mibofra> dai sudo startx >> startx.txt
<mibofra> oppure per rendere le cose più facili, passiamo ai vesa :D
<mibofra> riavvia il pc
<mibofra> e prima del riavvio premi shift
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Male .. entra in modalità di recupero e vieni con linux.  Se ti serve, il programma per chattare da shell è irssi
<assunta> ok riavvio
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: segui questi pochi passi:
<Fabrizio1964> non riesco neanche in modalità recover... screen not found
<mibofra> nannes: lo stesso problema :D .
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> ahah :D .
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: beh se vedi screen not found almeno il terminale te lo deve aprire
<Fabrizio1964> si, scusa. intendevo la modalità grafica :(
<assunta> premuto shift ma non fa nulla sono ancora su terminale
<mibofra> assunta
<Fabrizio1964> mi si impalla e mi da quell'errore.
<mibofra> devi riavviare
<Fabrizio1964> quindi che posso fare???
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Appunto. Entra da TERMINALE, non modalità grafica
<mibofra> prima che si avvi ubuntu premi shift .
<Fabrizio1964> si, okkei...
<nannes> Per entrare nel terminale , come ti ho già detto, devi entrare in modalità di ripristino
<assunta> ho riavviato e tenuto shift premuto dopo il grub
<nannes> oppure puoi semplicemente premere Ctrl + Alt + F1   Fabrizio1964
<mibofra> prima di grub
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Dopo che sarai loggato nella shell, lancia questi comandi:  (segnateli da qualche parte)
<mibofra> ma se grub ti appare
<mibofra> vai direttamente in modalità di recupero .
<nannes> 1) sudo apt-get install pastebinit irssi
<nannes> 2) irssi
<nannes> 3) /connect irc.freenode.net
<nannes> 4) /join #ubuntu-it
<FloodBotIt1> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Fabrizio1964> okkei, vedo di salvarli su una chiavetta
<assunta> andato in modalità ripristino
<assunta> che scelgo ora ?
<assunta> grafica di emergenza ?
<mibofra> esatto :D .
<assunta> dice fatal error no creen found e ritorna alla lista
<mibofra> XD
<nannes> no Fabrizio1964, stampali o scrivili, perchè tanto da terminale scommetto che non riesci neppure a montare la chiavetta
<assunta> please consult x.org foundation e poi altro
<mibofra> riavvia il pc ed accedi al terminale .
<Fabrizio1964> già :( li stampo :)
<assunta> mibofra, io riavvio e Fabrizio1964
<mibofra> assunta: riavvia e loggati al terminale .
<Fabrizio1964> Stampato.. vado .... e spero di rientrare ihihi
<assunta> fatto
<assunta> ho quel start.txt che faccio ?
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> vediamo se sei connessa
<mibofra> ping -c 3 www.google.it
<mibofra> cosa ti da?
<assunta> collegata si
<mibofra> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg xorg-server
<assunta> impossibile trovare il pacchetto xorg-server
<assunta> aspe non avevo messo il primo xorg
<mibofra> aspe
<assunta> niente stesso errore
<mibofra> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg
<mibofra> :D .
<assunta> xorg è già alla versione più recente e anche xserver-xorg
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -P xorg xserver-xorg
<mibofra> poi dai sudo apt-get install -f
<nannes> mibofra: controlla che driver sta usando, che scheda video ha etc
<mibofra> nannes: ma per non prendergli nessun monitor XD .
<mibofra> proviamo così: poi vediamo
<nannes> mibofra: infatti sarà sicuramente il video
<mibofra> anche perché dovrebbe copiare le informazioni a mano XD .
<assunta> fatto
<nannes> mibofra: no, c'è pastebinit per quello -.- SVEGLIAA
<nannes> :)
<mibofra> nannes: dal terminale a pastebin XD .
<nannes> mibofra: certo
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> !pastebinit | mibofra, assunta
<ubot-it> mibofra, assunta: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mibofra> altra strada :D .
<nannes> citrullo!" xD
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> assunta che hai fatto :D ?
<assunta> quello che mi avete detto
<mibofra> cioè ?
<assunta> sono a sudo install -f
<mibofra> ok
<assunta> ha riconfigurato xorg (credo)
<mibofra> va bene
<mibofra> dimmi quando ha finito .
<assunta> ha fatto
<assunta> sto aspettando che mi dici cosa fare :-)
<mibofra> riavvia :D .
<Fabrizio1964> sono tornato ma niente :(
<nannes> Fabrizio1964:  -.-
<nannes> Cos'è non sei riuscito ad ottenere una banalissima shell?
<Fabrizio1964> ho provato a digitare sudo apt-get install pastebinit irssi
<Fabrizio1964> aspe :)
<assunta> niente ancora terminale
<Fetentone> mibofra ??? Ieri mi hai lasciato in balia della room!
<mibofra> Fetentone: sorry XD .
<nannes> Fetentone: Ha fatto solo bene! xD
<mibofra> mi era finita la batteria XD .
<assunta> che faccio ?
<mibofra> comunque non credo ci siano altre soluzioni per il bluetooth Fetentone .
<Fetentone> e io che pensavo che ti era scappata n'avventura con ubot-it!
<mibofra> almeno per ora
<mibofra> XD :-P
<Fabrizio1964> ma ho avuto questo errore "blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/loXXX impossibile scrivere in var/cache/apt l'elenco dei pacchetti o i file di stato non puo essere letto o scritto
<mibofra> assunta: riavviato ?
<assunta> mibofra, no va ancora in terminale
<Fabrizio1964> @Nannes: questo è tutto :((
<assunta> ho fatto ripartire ma... niente da fare come prima
<mibofra> assunta: allora dai
<mibofra> lshw | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fetentone> cmq, solo per cronaca... sono riuscito a dare attraverso il Driver Wireless di Windows i file .inf però mi dice che sono già installati... non vorrei che il problema fosse proprio in quelli installati... adesso che ho i buoni, come posso reinstallarli???
<Fetentone> se è una soluzione ovviamente
<mibofra> elimina i vecchi inf dal gestore driver wireless di win
<mibofra> e metti in nuovi :D .
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Hai fatto un avanzamento di versione per caso?
<Fabrizio1964> si, dalla 10.04 alla 12.04 :(
<mibofra> merd
<Fabrizio1964> nn dovevo?
<mibofra> l'avanzamento non sempre riesce a buon fine XD .
<mibofra> meglio un'installazione pulita :D .
<Fabrizio1964> probabilmente è quello che dovrò fare.. ma volevo tenere le impostazioni precedenti
<mibofra> hai la home separata ?
<Fabrizio1964> si...
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: prova con  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fabrizio1964> ma ho paura che mi ritorni comunque la scritta "schermo fuori frequenza"
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Beh Fabrizio1964 se vivi di paura non fai nulla :Pé
<mibofra> Fabrizio1964: allora dopo la re-installazione manterrai le impostazioni utente
<nannes> Se non vuoi continuare a sclerare per colpa di sta roba, semplicemente avvia il sistema da Live
<nannes> salvati tutti i dati che servono
<assunta> installato ìpastebinit
<mibofra> nannes: direi che per il problema di Fabrizio ci vorrebbe creare un xorg.conf dedicato
<nannes> E pure le impostazioni dei programmi più importanti Fabrizio1964
<nannes> Dopodichè vai per l'installazione pulita
<mibofra> assunta: l'hai installato ?
<assunta> si con sudo apt-get insyall pastebinit
<Fabrizio1964> Nannes: vado alla shell nuovamente
<assunta> che faccio ora ?
<mibofra> *install :D
<mibofra> ti avevo dato il comando
<assunta> si certo
<mibofra> apse
<mibofra> lshw | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> mibofra: Se non si riesce neppure ad interagire, non si può far nulla :/
<nannes> Non riesce nemmeno a connettersi da shell, quindi la vedo dura
<mibofra> se usa la live e va in chroot ?
<mibofra> fa bind di dev , proc , sys ed ecco la shell :D .
<nannes> beh, se va da live, a quel punto fa prima a salvarsi due cartelle e reinstallare
<assunta> 1258150
<nannes> Piuttosto che continuare a sclerare
<mibofra> almeno potrà dire che ci avrà provato .
<assunta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258150/
<mibofra> grazie :D .
<mibofra> assunta: usi i closed .
<assunta> scusa ?
<mibofra> i driver del NVIDIA fatti da NVIDIA .
<mibofra> i proverei a questo punto ad installare gli open e rimuovere i closed .
<assunta> bella domanda... non so il pc ha due monitor e ricordo che quando ho installato la 12.04 ho usato quelli di default
<mibofra> assunta: tutti e due i monitor collegati ?
<assunta> proviamo tanto tutto è meglio di quello che vedo ora
<assunta> si
<mibofra> sono collegati contemporaneamente ?
<assunta> sono in wide
<Fabrizio1964> nannes : impossibile accedere all'area di stato di dpkg: filesystem in sola lettura
<mibofra> puoi provare a riavviare con un solo monitor :D ?
<assunta> in che senso lo debbo staccare ?
<assunta> ora sono clonati vedo su tutti e due la stessa cosa
<mibofra> prima lo spegni .
<mibofra> e poi ne stacchi uno .
<assunta> e poi riparto ?
<mibofra> Il pc devi spegnere .
<assunta> ok
<mibofra> si e poi lo riavvi con un solo monitor .
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Sembra che si avvii in sola lettura
<assunta> vado
<nannes> di solito succede quando il filesystem è danneggiat
<mibofra> scusa nannes: avvio in sola lettura con avvio normale o di ripristino ?
<nannes> Glielo stavo proprio per chiedere
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Come hai avviato la shell?
<nannes> con ctrl + alt+ F1   oppure dalla modalità di ripristino?
<Fabrizio1964> nannes da root
<Fabrizio1964> nannes mediante la recovery mode
<mibofra> allora è normale .
<nannes> macchè normale xD
<mibofra> facci fare un fsck
<nannes> appunto
<nannes> Ma mica è normale
<nannes> xD
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> apse
<nannes> mibofra: pensa ad assunta tu lol
<nannes> che stai confondendo
<Fabrizio1964> nannes sono al pc di mia figlia quindi ho possibilità di provare subito
<mibofra> nannes: la recovery parte direttamente in sola lettura da ubuntu 10.,04
<mibofra> 10.04
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Devi fare un fsck come ha già detto mibofra
<assunta> ahiaaaaaaa ora non si vede neppure il terminale
<assunta> aspe che provo con l'altro
<Fabrizio1964> ok nannes
<nannes> mibofra: Come mai a me non l'ha mai fatto? xD lool
<nannes> per favvvuore
<mibofra> dopo l'fsck la recovery può accedere in lettura scrittura .
<assunta> niente l'latro va ma si vede a mezzo monitor e comunque a terminale
<assunta> la cosa si fa sempre più seria aiutoooooooooo
<mibofra> nannes: fatti un giro sul forum e vedi tu stesso XD .
<nannes> mibofra: -.-
<nannes> fsck è un check per il filesystem
<mibofra> nannes: ma pare che non l'ho so XD .
<nannes> lascia perdere il forum, faresti meglio xD
<nannes> e apri un libro di grammatica invece xD
<jester-> sera
<assunta> che faccio ?
<Fabrizio1964> nannes fsck fatto... output con scritte di blocks
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: di già?
<nannes> mah ..... che dice?
<mibofra> nannes: mi è partito il tasto da smartphone XD .
<Fabrizio1964> si, qui sono sul pc di mia figlia :: prima nn ci avevo pensato
<mibofra> assunta: a che punto sei ?
<assunta> ripartita con 1 solo monitor
<Fabrizio1964> che dice???
<assunta> ho fatto log e aspetto te
<mibofra> ok
<Fabrizio1964> vado a scrivere nannes
<assunta> niente terminale
<mibofra> allora riparti con i due monitor
<nannes> !image | Fabrizio1964: fai pure una foto e caricala qui ==>
<ubot-it> Fabrizio1964: fai pure una foto e caricala qui ==>: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eugenio> ari-ciao
<eugenio> come posso sostituire una /home?
<assunta> ripartita
<assunta> che fo ?
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: scrivi questo comando
<nannes> (da root, nella recovery mode)
<nannes> mount -o rw,remount /
<mibofra> assunta: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf cosa ritorna ?
<eugenio> sonne, avrei un piccolo prob con quello che dicevamo prima di zfs
<assunta> non c'e'
<sonne> eugenio, lo sai che hai ignorato tutti i miei consigli e con ottime probabilita' non ho idea di come aiutarti, vero? :)
<assunta> c'e' backup e failsafe
<eugenio> sonne, yes...ma farò il precursore per voi
<assunta> .backup e .failsafe
<sonne> into the wolf's mouth :)
<eugenio> sonne, se funge bene poi tutti a usare zfs ;)
<mibofra> assunta: ma ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mibofra> ritorna /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<assunta> mibofra, non c'e' quel file c'e' ne sono due che sono xorg.conf.backup
<assunta> e .failsafe
<nannes> mibofra: Provato da qui, era vero!xD  Chissà da quanto non entravo in recovery mode, lol
<nannes> forse da hardy lol
<eugenio> sonne, qui si tratta di sostituire lo zfs, che è una dir con un certo nome, e montarla al posto della /home
<mibofra> nannes: allora che va divendo XD .
<sonne> eugenio, piu' volentieri metto freebsd
<mibofra> andavi : ).
<mibofra> prima si prova no ?
<mibofra> fa niente comunque nannes :) .
<eugenio> sonne, capisco la repulsione verso solaris, o quel che rimane...
<assunta> mibofra, mi dice directory inesistente
<mibofra> ok
<eugenio> sonne, dunque non posso scaraventare via una /home, in quanto contiene un bel po di dir .qualcosa
<mibofra> allora hai l'xorg di bakup .
<sonne> Sun e' satana, solaris e' l'inferno e java e' l'anticristo
<assunta> mibofra, e quindi che faccio ?
<eugenio> sonne, inteso
<mibofra> dai sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sonne> rsync -av /home/ /zfsmount
<sonne> e poi usi /home come mount point, no?
<eugenio> sonne, ci sbatte dentro tutti .qualcosa?
<sonne> eugenio, prova... semmai dagli un --dry-run :)
<sonne> man rsync
<Fabrizio1964> nannes da root nella recovery mode mount -o rw,remount / esce fuoti bash: cd: mount: file o directory non esistente
<eugenio> ok, guardo
<assunta> fatto
<mibofra> riavvia con un solo monitor .
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Hai messo un 'cd' di troppo   -.-
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Semplicemente ===>  mount -o rw,remount /
<Fabrizio1964> dove ??
<assunta> nisba non va sempre terminale
<Fabrizio1964> nannes ma è quello che ho fatto mount -o rw,remount /
<assunta> è ripartito col terminale
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: L'ho appena testato, quindi non ci sono dubbi. Per favore riscrivilo, se ti ha dato errore. Perchè è sicuramente dovuto a qualche sbaglio
<nannes> di "typing"
<Fabrizio1964> spazi tra mount e -o, tra -o e rw e tra remount e / giusto? nannes
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: esatto
<assunta> mibofra, che faccio ?
<mibofra> assunta : con un solo monitor ?
<assunta> ahia no con due
<assunta> aspe riparto
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Se funziona, non restituisce nessun output
<eugenio> sonne, poi modifico fstab?
<Fabrizio1964> nannes mi viene un dubbio... forse ho questi errori perchè per prova ho installato anche ubuntu 12.04 su SSd oltre che su hard disk? :(
<sonne> beh si... ma fai con attenzione
<Fabrizio1964> quindi ho su due ubuntu
<sonne> di solito quando spippolo con la /home usata come mount point imposto una password a root e faccio il login da root in tty
<sonne> cosi' mi tengo via dai problemi
<Fabrizio1964> spearvo di risolvere, tanto quello su hard disk lo volevo togliere
<assunta> sempre terminale
<assunta> mibofra, ripartito ma sempre terminale
<assunta> non da segni di .... grafica
<assunta> che faccio reinstallo tutto da zero ?
<mibofra> assunta : hai la home separata ?
<Fabrizio1964> nannes fatto... non ha restituito nulla...
<assunta> mibofra, ho 2 ubuntu un 11.04 e un 12.04 perchè comunque la 12.04 non mi ha mai risolto il prob della stampante canon
<mibofra> a sto punto Fabrizio se hai home separata meglio la re-installazione .
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> puoi provare come assunta
<mibofra> il purge di xorg
<Fabrizio1964> oppure?
<mibofra> e la reinstallazione di esso .
<assunta> mibofra, un consiglio... visto che reinstallo metto la 64 o la 32
<Fabrizio1964> mibofra da live l'ho cancellato xorg... sempre lo stesso problema :(
<assunta> la 64 da un casino di prob su vari driver ... col mio hw che dici ?
<mibofra> hai rimosso con remove o purge Fabrizio ?
<mibofra> assunta , ma hai la home separata ?
<Fabrizio1964> cancellato!
<Fabrizio1964> no purge
<assunta> ho doppia partizione
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: eccomi
<mibofra> Fabrizio , prova con il purge
<nannes> cos'è che hai fatto all'xorg??? -.-
<nannes> staffermo
<nannes> ora che finalmente hai la shell non fare pazzie :)
<assunta> una 11.04 dove ho tutto e una 12.04 che prende i dati dalla 11.04
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit   Fabrizio1964
<mibofra> nannes: se ha la shell allora no :D .
<mibofra> mi basavo sull'ultima informazione letta :D .
<Fabrizio1964> okk nannes
<mibofra> assunta : dai sudo blkid | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: ora ti do un passatempo, lol .. c'è un bel comando lungo da scrivere, così ti faccio fare tutto in una volta (piuttosto che uno ad uno)
<mibofra> nannes: che poi assunta ha provato (anche se senza risultati)
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -P xorg xorg-xserver
<Fabrizio1964> okkei
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install -f
<Fabrizio1964> nannes okkei
<mibofra> e non è stato nocivo .
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: installa pure mesa-utils, prima
<assunta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258225/
<Fabrizio1964> nannes aspe prima mi hai detto sudo apt-get install pastbinit >>> senza irssi???
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: sì, perchè ormai stai chattando dal un altro pc, che va bene lo stesso :P
<assunta> mibofra, visto ?
<Fabrizio1964> nannes per installare mesa-utils devo fare sudo apt-get mesa-utils giusto?
<nannes> sì Fabrizio
<mibofra> un'attimo: sono su irc e forum contemporaneamente :D .
<assunta> mibofra, metto la 32 che dici ? la sto scaricando 41 min al download
<mibofra> con kernel pae , ok :D .
<mibofra> però dobbiamo accertarci che hai la home separata .
<mibofra> prova sudo mount /home
<mibofra> dovrebbe darti un messaggio di errore .
<assunta> mibofra, ho lanciato l'altro ubuntu e il video funziona bene. vedo la partizione da 58 gb dove c'e' quel ubu 12.04 che si è incasinato e ci sono sopra
<mibofra> ubuntu 32 bit ?
<mibofra> da live ?
<assunta> si
<mibofra> allora vai sulla partizione di ubuntu danneggiata
<mibofra> aprila
<mibofra> vai sotto /etc
<mibofra> cerca fstab
<mibofra> e postalo sempre su http://paste.ubuntu.com
<assunta> per capirci ho una partizione da 950Gb con ubuntu 11.04 che viene da lontano sono 3 anni che aggiorno dalla 9.04 e qui ho tutto. Poi ho fatto 60 Gb (58 per la precisione) ed ho messo un Grub ed un ubu 12.04 64 per tentare di risolvere i prob del tiering che il video mi dava ma non ho risolto la stampante pero
<assunta> questa ultima 12.04 si è incasinata oggi ma davvero ora la metto a 32 bit 12.04 e riparto da zero
<mibofra> assunta
<mibofra> fai quello che ti avevo detto
<assunta> fstab.d ?
<Fabrizio1964> nannes niente :( non mi fa scaricare pastebinit vari errori di "impossibile risolvere archive-ubuntu-com"
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Vuol dire che non riesce a connettersi
<assunta> fstab non c'e'
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Come ti connetti? wifi o cavo?
<mibofra> non c'è fstab :D ?
<assunta> e fstab.d è vuoto
<Fabrizio1964> via cavo
<Fabrizio1964> nannes via cavo
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: L'indirizzo IP è in auto (dhcp) o manuale?
<assunta> mibofra, fstab non c'e' . c'e'e fstab.d ma è vuoto
<Fabrizio1964> nannes in automatico
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: prova questo:  nslookup google.it
<Fabrizio1964> nannes connection time up
<assunta> mibofra, c6?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> allora
<mibofra> vai con gparted
<mibofra> vedi se nelle proprietà delle partizioni c'è specificato il punto di mount .
<mibofra> ma mi pare strano che non hai fstab XD .
<nannes> uff pure la rete Fabrizio1964 -.-'''
<assunta> mibofra, che vuoi che faccia ?
<nannes>    Fabrizio1964:       echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220"| tee /etc/resolv.conf && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Riccardo> AIUTO ragazzi come fare una partizione su kubuntu 12.04
<assunta> mi dice che c'e' un sda1 da 873 Gb
<mibofra> assunta : sicura che non hai partizioni di ubuntu precedenti ?
<mibofra> solo quella ?
<assunta> sda2 extended da 57.73 gb
<mibofra> dove hai visto per ora ?
<assunta> sono 2 ext4 uno swap
<assunta> allora una ext4 da 873gb
<mibofra> hai visionato la sda1 o 2 '
<mibofra> ?
<assunta> poi una extended con un ext4 e uno swap
<assunta> sda1 è la ext4 da 870
<DD3my> buonasera
<assunta> sda2 la extend che poi ha la ext4 e la swap
<mibofra> vedi la sda1  .
<doom_> Riccardo: con cfdisk
<assunta> che debbo fare
<mibofra> nannes: oggi la vedo dura XD .
<mibofra> per tutti e due .
<Riccardo> chi mi puo aiutare
<Fabrizio1964> nannes questo è l'ultimo tentativo poi ti lascio in pace dai ;)
<nannes> Riccardo: Come si fa in tutte le distro. Con un programma di partizionamento
<assunta> sda1 è una ext4 da 870gb
<nannes> !partizioni | Riccardo
<ubot-it> Riccardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<mibofra> assunta: copiati i dati importanti che reinstalliamo da zero .
<assunta> flag boot
<assunta> la sda1 non ho intenzione di toccarla
<mibofra> assunta: ma in sda2 che cosa c'è ?
<assunta> voglio rimettere tutto sulla sda2
<mibofra> nella partizione ext4 che c'è ?
<assunta> su sda2 c'e' ubu 12.04 quello che si èincasinato
<mibofra> ...
<mibofra> assunta
<mibofra> apri con nautilus prima sda1
<mibofra> poi sda2
<Riccardo> lo scaricato il programma gparted ma c'è un problema quando lo vado ad aprire si apre carica poi mi chiede la password inserisco la password poi dopo un po scompare
<mibofra> fammi una scermata
<mibofra> e postala qui:
<mibofra> !image | assunta
<ubot-it> assunta: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<assunta> aspe che vado da li
<nannes> !gpartedmamma mia mibofra, smetti di fare sto casino in supporto Non usare invio
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> Non si capisce più nulla..!
<mibofra> nannes: da solo fastidio a te XD .
<assunta_> eccomi
<assunta_> che facciamo ?
<nannes> no mibofra, è una regola. Non ti spiego neppure il perchè perchè lo dovresti capire da solo
<mibofra> si lo so ; uso solo l'invio per fare degli steps .
<assunta> !image | assunta_
<ubot-it> assunta_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> devi fare una schermata di nautilus
<mibofra> 1)la prima con sda1
<nannes> Non lo usi solo per gli steps. Se guardi cos'hai scritto lo vedi anche tu. Ora l'importante è che non continui :)
<mibofra> 2)la seconda con sda2
<nannes> Riccardo: Per KDE c'è il KDE partition manager :)
<mibofra> nannes: ok :D .
<assunta_> http://imagebin.org/230763
<Riccardo> ok ora provo
<Fabrizio1964> nannes come faccio >>>  |  <<< da tastiera
<assunta_> mibofra, la vedi ?
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: ancora? -.-   ...Shift + \     (il '\' è il tasto di fianco al numero 1)
<mibofra> assunta: e nautilus ?
<mibofra> ok
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: sei piuttosto lentino, il comando te l'ho dato secoli fa! E stai ancora scrivendolo
<assunta_> che debbo fare con nautilus ?
<mibofra> assunta: vedi sda6 ?
<Riccardo> grazie nannes si funziona dove posso vedere un video come si fà?
<assunta_> mibofra, in che senso vedi ? che debbo sfogliare ci sono migliaia di files
<mibofra> nannes: Fabrizio1964: sei piuttosto lentino, il comando te l'ho dato secoli fa! E stai ancora scrivendolo . Ma lascialo stare .
<mibofra> assunta: apri la partizione con nautilus e fammi un'altra schermata .
<nannes> Riccardo: Qui possiamo dare soltanto materiale ufficiale .. e non ci sono video ufficiali su kde Partition manager. Cercalo da solo su yuotube
<nannes> mibofra: Ma che caspita dici?
<assunta_> mibofra, http://imagebin.org/230764
<mibofra> anche se scrive lento sono fatti suoi nannes .
<Riccardo> ok grazie
<mibofra> assunta: dentro home c'è niente ?
<assunta_> ci sono 2 dir
<assunta_> una assunta e una dimitri
<nannes> mibofra: No, sono anche fatti miei perchè sto qui. E soprattutto, non vedo perchè devi immischiarti. In anni di aiuto qui in chan ne ho vista tanta di gente che chiede aiuto e si fa i fatti suoi .. qui il problema non è scrivere lenti o veloci mibofra.  Quindi per favore fatti i fatti tuoi
<assunta_> che sono i due account
<assunta_> ma si possono tranquillamente cancellare
<mibofra> nannes: ma tu non sei pagato per dare supporto XD .
<nannes> mibofra: A maggior ragione!!!
<Fabrizio1964> nannes l'ho dato ma nulla.. mi scrive nameserver 208.67.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220
<nannes> Non capisci proprio un menga
<mibofra> assunta_ recupera i file dalla tua cartella .
<assunta_> non c'e' nulla mibofra
<mibofra> nannes: ma allora che te ne frega ?
<mibofra> assunta: nella tua home non c'è niente ?
<mibofra> nannes: io sul forum sto anni XD .,
<Fabrizio1964> forse è meglio che io copi la home nannes
<assunta_> http://imagebin.org/230765
<nannes> mibofra: non c'entra un menga il forum è diverso dalla chat. E soprattutto me ne frega perchè altrimenti posso fare altro. Il tempo lo sto dedicando perchè è qualcosa che mi piace.  Ma tu non lo capisci
<nannes> Quindi, per l'ennesima volta, non immischiarti ;)
<mibofra> nell'altro utente assunta ?
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: Io te l'ho detto dall'inizio che era la strada migliore!
<mibofra> nannes: ma se non ti va di aspettare non sei costretto
<Fabrizio1964> già
<OverMe> nannes & mibofra, andate a tirarvi i capelli in chat grazie
<assunta_> niente mibofra
<mibofra> Hai ragione OverMe...
<Fabrizio1964> quindi che faccio, basta davvero copiare /home su un disco esterno e poi dopo aver installato la nuova andare da livedc e copiarci la /home su quella nuova??? nannes
<nannes> Fabrizio1964: In teoria non è proprio l'ideale, però sì, funziona anche in quel modo
<nannes> L'ideale è prendere solo le cartelle dei programmi più importanti
<Fabrizio1964> e come sarebbe l'ideale... dato che ci sono??!! nannes
<nannes> te l'ho già scritto ^^
<Fabrizio1964> e io stavo rispondendoti.
<Fabrizio1964> ;)
<mibofra> assunta: allora elimina con gparted le partizioni ext4 .
<Fabrizio1964> vabbè... grazie 1000 nannes
<Fabrizio1964> grazie 1000 a tutti
<assunta_> mibofra, ma che dici ?
<assunta_> sei criminale ?
<mibofra> ?
<Fabrizio1964> esco che due ragazzino da badare :)
<mibofra> se non ci sono dati , che cosa le conservi a fare ?
<Fabrizio1964> che ho
<assunta_> se tolgo la prima partizione ext4 cancello tutto
<assunta_> mibofra, stai attento !!!!!!!!
<assunta_> la seconda ext4 ok ma la prima nemmeno se mi torturi
<mibofra> assunta: ti ho detto di recuperare quel che serve :D .
<assunta_> mibofra, mi ripeto. La prima ext4, quella da 873GB, contiene 500Gb di dati come vedi nell'img. La seconda quella da 53 contiene 13 Gb di dati che sono il SO e qualche programma e li possiamo fare quello che vuoi
<assunta_> ora voglio reinstallare il 12.04 sulla sda2 la sda1 deve stare tranquillina così come sta fino a quando non sarà tutto ok
<assunta_> mibofra, ci siamo ?
<mibofra> ok
<assunta_> la cosa importante è mettere la nuove ver su sda2 e farla partire col grub che mi fa scegliere tra la 11.04 della sda1 e questa che stiamo installando ora
<mibofra> allora vai in installazione
<Fe> Buona sera volevo chiedere un aiuto per un problema audio se possibile
<assunta_> aspe sta ancora scaricando
<assunta_> mancano 30 sec e poi debbo masterizzare
<mibofra> POTEVI DIRMELO PRIMA CHE SU sda1 c'era un'altro ubuntu .
<assunta_> te l'ho detto
<mibofra> ma te l'ho avevo chiesto XD XD  XD XD  .
<mibofra> vabbè
<mibofra> avvia l'installazione :D .
<Fe> c'è qualcuno che si intende di audio ?
<mibofra> Fe : che problema hai ?
<Fe> in pratica riesco a vedere il segnale della line in
<mibofra> ma ?
<Fe> su pulse audio
<Fe> però il suono non esce
<Fe> solo il suono della line in
<Fe> il resto funziona tutto
<mibofra> dai sudo alsamixer -V all
<Fe> in pratica mi piacerebbe registrare sentendo quel che suono
<mibofra> e vedi com'è messa la scheda sonora .
<Fe> ma riesco a registrare diciamo alla cieca
<Fe> apetta provo subito
<Fe> un attimo perchè ho poca ram
<Fe> e il sistema è un po lento
<Fe> non riesco ad inserire la password
<Fe> ok sono su alsamixer nel terminale
<Fe> adesso?
<mibofra> Fe: anche se non vedi la password , la stai inserendo .
<Fe> si sono riuscito
<Fe> vedo il mixer sul terminale su line una scritta rossa
<Fe> c'è scritto cattura
<mibofra> sono al massimo tutte cose :) ?
<Fe> no
<Fe> la line in e il master no
<mibofra> mettile al massimo
<Fe> come si fa?
<mibofra> con i tasti freccia :D .
<Fe> aspetta che provo
<Fe> ok fatto adesso?
<mibofra> assunta : dove sei ?
<mibofra> Fe: premi esc
<Fe> ok grazie mille
<mibofra> prego .
<Holden> Fe, metti l'output di questo comando su pastebin: cat /proc/asound/{pcm,modules}
<Fe> infatti ho provato e non funziona
<Fe> aspetta che provo
<Fe> mi dice comando non trovato
<mibofra> Fe: cat /proc/asound/{pcm,modules} non va ?
<Fe> aspetta ho scritto anche pastebin sul terminale
<Fe> aspetta che provo con il comando
<Fe> ok fatto
<Fe> è uscita questa scritta
<Fe> 00-00: Intel ICH : ALi M5455 : playback 1 : capture 1 00-01: Intel ICH - MIC ADC : ALi M5455 - MIC ADC : capture 1 00-02: Intel ICH - IEC958 : ALi M5455 - IEC958 : playback 1  0 snd_intel8x0
<assunta> lanciato
<Holden> Fe, hmm, hai la mia stessa scheda audio
<Fe> cosa vuol dire? è un problema?
<Holden> Fe, no... per curiosità, che scheda madre è?
<mibofra> no Fe
<Fe> è una aspetta....asrock p4 775
<mibofra> mi pare ci sia il wiki che è molto esplicativo su come sistemare questi problemi :D .
<Fe> scusate ma avevo provato al forum ma non mi hanno risposto
<mibofra> intendo il wiki sulla configurazione delle opzioni di alsa .
<Fe> sono un po imbranato
<Holden> Fe, ok, diversa dalla mia allora. comunque io non ho problemi a registrare, riesco anche a sentire il ritorno del microfono se voglio
<mibofra> Fe : che link (forum ) ?
<Fe> dove lo trovo?
<mibofra> il link ?
<Fe> ok
<Fe> supporto ubunto
<Fe> ubuntu
<Fe> ok se non si riesce fa niente
<Fe> con windows funzionava usavo audacity
<Fe> con ubuntu non ci sono mai riuscito registro ma senza sentire quel che suono
<Fe> lo sento dopo quando è registrato
<Holden> Fe, al limite puoi configurare pulse per avere il ritorno sulle casse... anche se non credo sia molto utile
<Holden> di solito quando uno registra vuole silenzio
<Holden> se lavori in full duplex (registrazione/riproduzione contemporaneamente) a maggior ragione
<Fe> bò non riesco a capire perchè non si senta il segnale ( che comunque vedo dal led grafico)
<Holden> non si sente perchè non è configurato
<Fe> ho provato a fare come dicevi tu ma la latenza è infinata
<Fe> sembra di regitrare 2 minuti dopo
<Fe> o qualcosa del genere
<Holden> avrai sbagliato qualcosa...
<Fe> non mi ricordo bene perchè ci avevo provato tipo un anno fa
<Fe> se sapete dove indirizzarmi per trovare questi argomenti sul "wiki"
<Fe> non so neanche cosa sia il wiki
<Fe> scusate la mia ignoranza
<mibofra> vedo se ho il link in memoria :D .
<Holden> Fe, apri un terminale
<Fe> ok è aperto
<Holden> Fe, sai usare pastebin?
<Fe> no
<Fe> non so neanche cos'è
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fe> si si
<Fe> ah il copia incolla
<mibofra> no , sorry , non ho il link XD .
<Fe> grazie comunque mibofra
<Holden> esatto, lancia questo comando e metti su pastebin Fe:
<Holden> LANG=C pactl list | grep -A2 'Source #' | grep 'Name: ' | cut -d" " -f2
<Fe> ok esce questo
<mibofra> Fe: che pc è ?
<Fe> alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1d.0.analog-stereo.monitor alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1d.0.analog-stereo
<Holden> Fe, avevo detto metti su pastebin...
<Fe> è antico del 2006
<mibofra> Fe : modello ?
<Fe> quindi cosa devo fare scrivere sul terminale pastebin
<mibofra> serve per configurare alsa .
<Fe> non lo so è usato
<Fe> la sceda madre è una asrock con pentium 4
<mibofra> Fe : che marca è , modello ?
<Fe> senza marca
<Fe> quindi con pastebin cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> un'assemblato ?
<Fe> scrivere pastebin prima del comando?
<Fe> è quasi tutto integrato sulla schedamadre
<Fe> ok holden se ne è andatp
<Fe> e mi bo fra sembra prendermi in giro
<Fe> va beh
<Fe> fa niente
<Fe> grazie lo stesso
<Fe> ciao
<mibofra> non ti prendo in giro XD .
<mibofra> mah....
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> allora ne remove ne purge vanno ?
<_matteo> no purtroppo
<mibofra> _matteo: dai un sudo apt-get install -f .
<_matteo> ok
<_matteo> fatto
<_matteo> ora?
<mibofra> riprova purge e remove :) .
<_matteo> ok
<_matteo> ora?
<_matteo> provo
<_matteo> mibofra, sembra che funzioni, mi spieghi cosa ho fatto?
<mibofra> hai sistemato gli eventuali problemi di dipendenze tra pacchetti .
<_matteo> comunque ha tolto abiword
<_matteo> gnumeric è fra la lista delle applicazioni ma non parte
<Kit_Carson> ass che peccato
<_matteo> da terminale dice che nn è installato
<_matteo> ma
<Kit_Carson> _matteo: Posso chiederti come mai hai installato Lubuntu, se poi cancelli abiword e gnumeric? :)
<mibofra> prova con il purge .
<Kit_Carson> LibreOffice è piuttosto pesante per vecchi computer
<mibofra> deve essere per forza un pc vecchiotto ?
<_matteo> Kit_Carson, veramente non lo so ;P
<Kit_Carson> Ecco appunto.
<mibofra> appunto una cippa
<mibofra> può fare quello che vuole sul suo pc .
<Kit_Carson> che scemo lol
<Kit_Carson> la smetti di fare l'avvocato delle cause perse? XD
<_matteo> come è la sintassi di purge?
<Kit_Carson> Ho solo detto un dato di fatto, mica gli ho dato ordini xD
<mibofra> scemo e stronz ci sei tu Kit_Carson
<Kit_Carson> Lubuntu è nato per stare leggero, e libreOffice lo appesantisce molto
<mibofra> va a rompere ad un'altro .
<mibofra> *un altro
<Kit_Carson> Se poi tu hai crisi adolescenziali non è colpa mia
<Kit_Carson> lol
<_matteo> dai ragazzi..
<mibofra> Kit_Carson: ma va a quell...
<_matteo> non degeneriamo
<_matteo> mibofra, dicevi?
<_matteo> mibofra,
<_matteo> tt ok? possiamo continuare?
<mibofra> dicevo , prova il purge .
<_matteo> la sintassi?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge gnumeric
<assunta> alleluia..... mibofra reinstallazione fatta ora però mi dici come posso risolvere la stampante canon lbp5100
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> :)
<_matteo> mibofra, tt ok sei un grande
<_matteo> posso chiederti di dove sei?
<mibofra> di palermo matteo
<mibofra> ma questo è argomento da chat .
<mibofra> :)
<_matteo> scusa
<mibofra> non ti preoccupare :) .
<assunta> mibofra, che driver nvidia installo ? quello raccomandato ?
<mibofra> assunta: e se ti rovinano nuovamente il sistema ?
<_matteo> mibofra, fa la stessa cosa di prima
<_matteo> c'è il link nel menu ma nn funziona
<mibofra> purge ?
<mibofra> a ok
<mibofra> ti dico come rimuoverlo
<assunta> mibofra, sai come installare una stampante canon lbp5100 con 12.04 ?
<mibofra> stai attento però adesso: sudo gksudo nautilus /usr/share/applications
<mibofra> assunta, non la prende in automatico ?
<assunta> no ora sto installando gli aggiornamenti ed ho visto un cups forse fa qualche cosa di nuovo
<assunta> apena riparte riprovo e ti dico ma non ci spero troppo
<mibofra> vedo se ci sono driver in giro per la tua stampante :) .
<_matteo> mibofra, ho caricato nautilus
<mibofra> ok
<_matteo> mibofra, cosa faccio?
<mibofra> cerca il file desktop di gnumeric
<mibofra> ed eliminalo .
<_matteo> mibofra, ??
<mibofra> cercalo con la funzione di ricerca di nautilus .
<_matteo> mibofra, non trova nulla
<mibofra> allora il link non c'è più
<mibofra> esci da nautilus
<mibofra> prova con sudo dpkg-reconfigure menu
<_matteo> ok
<assunta> come installo i driver nvidia (quellli della stampante forse li ho trovati)
<_matteo> mibofra, mi dice che il pacchetto menu non è installato, lo installo?
<mibofra> possiamo continuare dopo cena :D ?
<_matteo> dici a me?
<mibofra> a tutti e due
<_matteo> domattina magari è meglio
<mibofra> io andrei a mangiare .
<_matteo> ok
<mibofra> se per te va  bene , ok matteo
<_matteo> grazie ancora
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<_matteo> ciao
<mibofra> prego :) .
<frapez> salve a tutti
<assunta> managgia niente video e niente stampante non funziona nulla
<assunta> non va la scheda nvidia
<assunta> e la stapante è morta
<frapez> vorrei sapere se esiste un programma che mi permette di "caqmbiare" ip
<assunta> avevo trovato questo sito ma non va https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<nannes> frapez:  1) Non è solo un programma, ma è un certo instradamento dei pacchetti attraverso proxies (che sì, userà anche un programma per funzionare)      2) Si chiama TOR    3) Lo puoi installare con sudo apt-get install tor     4) Questo canale non è il luogo per parlarne ancora, quindi se vuoi altre info vai su #ubuntu-it-chat. QUI non scrivere NIENT'altro.
<nannes> assunta: Per i driver delle canon è ormai famoso il repository di un tale michael-gruz . Io ho installato da lì, e mi funge. Ma anche questo è un ppa non-ufficiale,  quindi se vuoi ulteriori chiarimenti vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<giordano> qualcuno sa come sistemare la masterizzazione? k3b mi masterizza ma poi non mi monta il dvd, sto cercando di copiare dei file da 300Mb .avi.
<geekzombie90> Sera!
<geekzombie90> Ho un problema con Empathy in Ubuntu 12.10: gli account MSN e Google non si collegano. Come mai?
<nannes> !beta | geekzombie90
<ubot-it> geekzombie90: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<mibofra> assunta: ci sei ?
<AndIrc__> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema: devo stabilire una connessione p2p con python. Googolando non ho trovato niente anche perchè posso usare solo i moduli "socket" e "twisted". Qualcuno mi puó aiutare? Grazie in anticipo!!
<mibofra> cosa devi fare con p2p e python ?
<AndIrc__> devo trasferire dati in tempo reale dal computer al telefono(uso sl4a)
<assunta> ero andata a cena
<assunta> provo questo michael-gruz
<assunta> per nvidia e il doppio monitor ?
<nannes> Installa i driver proprietari nVidia e prova a configurare il doppio monitor
<nannes> dal pannello nvidia  (gksu nvidia-settings)
<mibofra> assunta: che stampante era ?
<assunta> lbp5100
<assunta> canon lbp5100
<assunta> mi ha sempre dato problemi e dalla 11.04 in poi... ormai ho una vbox windows solo x stampare ma è una palla immane
<mibofra> vedo se ci sono i driver su openprinting .
<nannes> assunta: è roba non ufficiale te lo dico in chat
<nannes> !chat | nel canale chat
<ubot-it> nel canale chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> assunta: non ci sono i driver su openprinting per la tua stampante , ma non demordo :D .
<signornessuno> ciao a tutti
<signornessuno> qualcuno usa hotmail?
<signorqualcuno> signornessuno: Sì
<signornessuno> signorqualcuno: mi puoi dire i parametri smtp, non riesco a configurare
<signornessuno> uso slypheed
<signorqualcuno> signornessuno: Non ho voglia di controllare, ma se metti thunderbird te lo dice da solo!
<Fetentone> ragazzi a breve uscirà la versione 12.10 di Ubuntu... io ho la 12.04. Aggiornare il sistema è possibile on-line ma ho sentito dire che possono sorgere problemi. Se è vero ciò come posso aggiornarlo?
<signornessuno> Fetentone: masterizzando il cd
<mibofra> meglio da dvd :) .
<mibofra> c'è anche la pennetta :) .
<Fetentone> scarico e masterizzo, ma così non rischio di perdere i miei dati? Devo fare il backup prima?
<Fetentone> Oh, mibofra ciao!
<signornessuno> signorqualcuno: be io ho provato di tutti i tipi di autenticazione al server, utilizzo smtp.live.com, porta 25 o 875, ssl ma niente da fare
<mibofra> Fetentone : si , ti conviene il backup .
<Fetentone> signorqualcuno??? wuao, stasera qualcuno allude!? la room è nervosa!
<signorqualcuno> Fetentone: ?
<signornessuno> Fetentone: e a quanto pare fare due click e dare una mano e diventato difficile, senza nessuna pretesa ovviamente
 * signornessuno nannes
<signorqualcuno> signornessuno: No, il fatto è che io uso hotmail, ma direttamente dal web.  Quindi per provare dovrei fare gli stessi "clic" che fai tu (mettendola nei tuoi termini).
<Fetentone> Oddio, niente... non sapevo ci fosse sia signornessuno che signorqualcuno.. pensavo che nella risposta a me da parte di signornessuno si alludesse all'intervento di mibofra. niente mi ero sbagliato
<Fetentone> :d
<signorqualcuno> Semplicemente mi ricordo di averla impostata una volta con thunderbird e tutto andava bene, signornessuno
<signornessuno> signorqualcuno: ah ok
<signorqualcuno> quindi quello che non ha voglia di fare due clic per risolvere il *SUO* problema qui sei tu :)
<signornessuno> signorqualcuno: ho provato anche thunderbird in passato e vari altri client con le distribuzioni che ho usato, ma mai sono riuscito a fargli inviare una mail
<signorqualcuno> bah mi pare molto, moooolto strano. A meno che questo passato non sia più di 3 anni fa
<signornessuno> signorqualcuno: adesso riprovo thunderbird, anche se mi piace piu slypheed per la leggerezza
<signornessuno> signorqualcuno: si puo essere stato anni fa
<signornessuno> nannes: ok ho risolto, ci ho messo qualche anno ma l'importante e farcela, i parametri giusto sono smpt.live.com autenticazione login (indirizzo mail e password) porta 587 e starttls per ssl
<nannes> signornessuno: te l'ho detto! :P
<principiante> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao :) .
<principiante> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> assunta ?
<mibofra> ho trovato una soluzione :) .
<nannes> assunta: http://www.arvag.net/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<nannes> http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<mibofra> esatto :) .
<mibofra> ma se non c'è ...
<Fetentone> mi hanno consigliato di installare synaptic... ma funziona diverso rispetto all'aggiornatore del sistema... ho paura di usarlo senza consigli su cosa aggiornare... un autino ja!
<Fetentone> we... e sveglia un po! come devo fare???
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-04
<drox> Buona nottata a tutti qualvunon sa dirmi come faccio a impostare blender initaliano ho cercato la sezione font ma non la trovo
<_matteo> ciao a tutti come browser uso chromium qualcuno sa come scaricare i video da youtube? ho anche scaricato l'estensione YouTube video Downloader
<_matteo> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<stefano_> ciao Matteo ho trovato su youtube come scaricare video senza programmi da un altro ragazzo basta scrivere al posto di www.youtube.it www.voobys.it prova e fammi sapere ciao.
<_matteo> Steeler, non ho capito
<stefano_> se vuoi più informazione digita su youtube questa stringa:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMtcUSNQCjg
<_matteo> Steeler, ink www.voobys.it
<_matteo> il link www.voobys.it nn porta a nulla stefano_
<davide_> lsmod | pastebinit
<stefano_> hai ragione ho sbagliato è voobys.com comunque vedi il video su youtube è molto chiaro... te lo già mandato
<davide_> \quit
<stefano_> come si installa compiz su ubuntu 12.04
<stefano_> \quit
<davide__> dmesg -o | pastebinit
<davide__> dmesg | pastebinit -o
<davide__> lsmod -o pastebinit
<davide__> \quit
<_matteo> che succede?
<OverMe> ?
<_matteo> qualcuno mi risponde^
<_matteo> a belli!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<_matteo> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<_matteo> jester-, sai come si usano le estensioni di chromium?
<_matteo> dovrei scaricare dei video dal tubo ed ho scaricato il plugin YouTube video Downloader
<jester-> _matteo: penso come ff. le installi e le attivi
<_matteo> si infatti l'ho attivato ma non mi appaiono né icone né nulla
<jester-> a me apprae solo l'iona dell'estensione skpe
<_matteo> jester-, secondo te cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> usare ff che chrime, secondo me, è un po ciofeca
<_matteo> ma io ho lubuntu 12.04
<jester-> dicono sia un forck fatto male di non riordo cosa
<_matteo> chi lo dice jester- ?
<jester-> lo diceva un dev che veniva in chat, ma siccome tutto quelo che fa google viene preso per buono............
<_matteo> capisco
<_matteo> allora installerò ff
<jester-> c'è gia di serie ff
<_matteo> come posso rimuovere completamente Chromium
<_matteo> no a me nn c'è su lubuntu
<jester-> lascialo, che ti frega
<_matteo> ma io ho un pc old...
<jester-> se non lo usi mica ciuccia risorse
<_matteo> o cappa capito thanks :D ciao!
<Fanese> giorno a tutti
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> quando tento di aprire impostazioni di sistema ubuntu va in crash e non si apre il programma inoltre ho notato un rallentamento generale nell'eseguire le applicazioni. consigli?
<pac> e poi c'è una strana linea tratteggiata come potete vedere nella schermata http://imagebin.org/230864
<pac> anche ubuntu software center non si apre più rimane su una schermata bianca
<mibofra_> pac : prova un bel sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove
<pac> mibofra_: grazie ora provo
<pac> mibofra_: prima uno e poi l'altro vero?
<mibofra_> Tutti intero
<mibofra_> Tutto
<pac> mibofra_: ah va bene
<mibofra_> Se no a che serirebbe && ?
<pac> mibofra_: fatto
<Fanese> scusatemi, avevo intenzione di installare ubuntu 12.04 su di un nuovo hard disk con partizioni separate, / e /home è necessario anche /boot??? e quali di queste devo essere primarie??
<pac> mibofra_: e già!
<pac> mibofra_: riavvio?
<mibofra_> Fanese : bastano / ed /home separate , tutte primarie + swap sempre primaria
<mibofra_> La swap deve essere almeno 1,5 volte la ram .
<pac> mibofra_: ho metto il tutto su pastebin?
<mibofra_> Se vuoi pac ...
<pac> mibofra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1259827/
<Rio_> salve vorrei sapere come faccio ad aprire un file .linux
<mibofra_> pac , vedi quel percorso sotto si è verificato un errore ecc...
<mibofra_> ?
<pac> mibofra_: si ho visto ma cosa posso fare?
<mibofra_> Dai sudo dpkg --force-all -i percorso-pacchetto
<mibofra_> Dove percorso-pacchetto
<mibofra_> È quel percorso .
<pac> mibofra_: percorso pacchetto?
<pac> mibofra_: scusami quale pacchetto
<mibofra_> Il percorso del file sotto si è verificato un errore ecc ...
<pac> mibofra: penso di avere capito http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1259835/
<mibofra> Perfetto :) .
<mibofra> Riprova il comando di prima .
<mapreri> mibofra: che ha?
<mibofra> Appesantimento del sistema
<pac> mibofra: fatto serve pastebin?
<pac> mibofra: o riavvio?
<mapreri> mibofra: causato da? son curioso..
<mibofra> mapreri: non so , ma intanto cerchiamo di alleggerire .
<mibofra> pac: riavvia
<pac> mibofra: va bene
<pac> mibofra: fatto ubuntu software center ora va ma è sempre lento e impostazioni di sistema non parte. la riga trattegiata è sempre li
<mibofra> pac : che pc è ?
<pac> fujitsu t 901
<pac> mibofra: pardon 900
<mibofra> Dai lshw e fammici un pastebin .
<pac> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1259851/
<mibofra> pac : cancella le varie cache che hai in giro .
<mibofra> O mangiali :) .
<pac> mibofra: devo usare un applicazione
<mibofra> Puoi anche farlo a mano , inizia da quelli di firefox .
<pac> mibofra: io uso google quindi comincio da li
<mibofra> Ok
<pac> mibofra: ho fatto una bella pulizia ma non è cambiato nulla
<mibofra> pac : hai bluetooth ?
<pac> mibofra: si
<mibofra> Lo usi ?
<pac> mibofra: si
<mibofra_> App in background ?
<pac> mibofra_: non saprei
<pac> mibofra_: c'è un sistema per saperlo?
<mibofra_> Vedi con il monitor di sistema .
<pac> mibofra_: controllo
<pac> mibofra_: i processi sono numerosi ma solo uno risulta in esecuzione
<mibofra_> Vai da livr
<mibofra_> *live
<mibofra_> Che io torno tra un po .
<giovanni_68> buongiorno a tutti. non mi partono dei file .jar che faccio?
<mibofra> Eccomi :) .
<giovanni_68> buongiorno!
<mibofra> pac ?
<giovanni_68> ... nessun aiuto per questi mal... jar
<mibofra> Non riesci ad aprire un jar ?
<mibofra> java -jar percorso-del-jar
<giovanni_68> non parte, ti posto il risultato.
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259914/
<mibofra> Dove si trova il jar ?
<mibofra> Copialo nella home .
<giovanni_68> fatto, aspetta, guardati questo.
<giovanni_68> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259922/
<giovanni_68> .. e come questo anche altri .jar fanno uguale....
<mibofra> Devi mettere - jar prima di java :) .
<giovanni_68> provo.....
<mibofra> Devo andare , ciao :) .
<giovanni_68> .... grazie ma non funziona!
<giovanni_68> ..... va beh... ciao a tutti e grazie.
<lukino> salve a tutti
<lukino> qualcuno per un aiuto?
<Steeler> !trad
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'trad'
<Steeler> qual'è il canale ubuntu trad ?
<ErVito> doc?
<_matteo> mibofra, ciao tt ok?
<mibofra> Ciao :) , si :) .
<hero4hire> Ciao a tutti! Ho deciso finalmente di passare da ubuntu lucid a precise ma ho installato diversi programmi da repository non ufficiali:posso procedere lo stesso o ci sono delle procedure preliminari consigliate ?
<_matteo> mibofra, ho fatto dei cambiamenti al software
<nannes> hero4hire: Ovviamente è stra-consigliato togliere tutte quelle schifezze prima di procedere
<_matteo> ti cercavo stamattina ma nn c'eri
<_matteo> se possiamo continuare finiamo pure..
<nannes> hero4hire: Per farlo devi usare ppa-purge. Fatti una ricerchina e in 2 secondi trovi tutte le info che ti servono a proposito
<mibofra> matteo : si
<_matteo> allora per stampare i poster ho installato posterrazor
<_matteo> e va alla grande
<_matteo> ho installato firefox e disinstallato chromium
<mibofra> hero4hire: puoi usare software properties per la rimonizione dei ppa .
<_matteo> resta solo il problema del collegamento di gnumeric che non si toglie e colord...
<mibofra> colord : se rompe ancora vai col il remove
<mibofra> gnumeric ? Prova ancora il purge
<mibofra> Ma non puoi modificare le voci dei menù ?
<_matteo> colord è disinstallato
<_matteo> ed anche gnumeric
<_matteo> quando vado sulle voci dei menu e faccio per cancellarlo
<_matteo> non succede nulla
<_matteo> nemmeno con nautilus
<_matteo> come mai=?
<_matteo> *mai?
<mibofra> Non puoi rimuovere la voce dal menù ?
<_matteo> quello che ti ho detto
<_matteo> non me la fa togliere
<mibofra> Se fai sudo dpkg-reconfiure menu ?
<_matteo> allora
<_matteo> ho installato menu che non c'era
<_matteo> ed ho dato il comando che mi hai detto
<_matteo> niente, nisba, nada...
<mibofra> XD .
<mibofra> E sotto /usr/share/applucations c'è ?
<_matteo> vedo
<hero4hire> grazie nannes e mibofra.Mi informo e proverò a risolvere con ppa-purge,mi sembra la soluzione migliore :-)
<_matteo> mibofra, si c'è la cartellina con alcuni file...
<mibofra> Vedi se c'è gnumeric
<_matteo> si pesa 2 MB
<_matteo> ma il programma non è installato: se provo a lanciarlo da terminale mi chiede di installarlo..
<_matteo> che faccio?
<mibofra> Rimuovi il link con nautilus
<mibofra> Apse
<mibofra> Aspe
<_matteo> mibofra, se cerco in gestore pacchetti c'è ancora la vove gnumeric-common
<_matteo> *voce
<mibofra> gksudo nautilus /usr/share/applications
<grish> ciao, ho installato jwm e menu ma quando termino la sessione per rientrare con il nuovo WM non succede nulla. La schermata resta quella della splash di GDM
<mibofra> Togli anche gnumeric-common
<_matteo> mibofra, tolgo prima gnumeric-common?
<mibofra> Si
<_matteo> mibofra, ok tolto, è sparito anche il link nelle applicazioni
<_matteo> guarda un po' te..
<_matteo> magia
<mibofra> :D .
<_matteo> mibofra, ascolta
<mibofra> Che magia XD .
<_matteo> per risistemare un po' il tutto dopo questi movimenti può bastare una pulizia con ubuntu-tweak?
<mibofra> Si .
<mibofra> Anche un sudo apt-get clean
<_matteo> e per colord come faccio?
<_matteo> è un pacchetto importante?
<mibofra> Non l'hai rimosso ?
<_matteo> si
<_matteo> ma nn so a cosa serve
<_matteo> sicuramente mi bloccherà l'installazione di altre applicazioni
<mibofra> Ma chr problemi ti fai XD .
<mibofra> Se non sei convinto reinstallalo
<mibofra> *che
<_matteo> se provo a reinstallarlo si blocca e mi da il solito errore
<mibofra> Mi dai l'errore su pastebin ?
<_matteo> ok un attimo
<_matteo> reinstallo con
<_matteo> sudo apt-get install colord?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install colord
<_matteo> mibofra, ecco: pastebin.ubuntu.com/1260146/
<grish> ciao, ho installato jwm e menu ma quando termino la sessione per rientrare con il nuovo WM non succede nulla. La schermata resta quella della splash di GDM. Nessun indizio?
<mibofra> grish
<mibofra> sudo dpkg-reconfiure gdm
<mibofra> Scegli il nuovo dm quando richiesto .
<grish> mibofra: mi fa scegliere tra gmd e lightdm. Ho scelto gdm. Ed ora?
<_matteo> mibofra, cercando su gestore di pacchetti c'è ancora la voce: libcolord1
<mibofra> Partirá gdm XD
<grish> mibofra: si ma il problema è che non mi parte jwm
<mibofra> Matteo : sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/colord*
<mibofra> grish: ma selezioni il nuovo wm
<mibofra> ?
<_matteo> mibofra, elimino prima da gestore pacchetti?
<mibofra> Dai il comando .
<_matteo> ok
<mibofra> Conosci l'uomo che volle essere re di Kipling ?
<_matteo> mibofra, con asterisco finale?
<mibofra> Sbagliato chan XD .
<mibofra> Matteo , si
<_matteo> mibofra, mi da questo errore: dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<mibofra> Riavvia e riprova .
<_matteo> ok a fra un po'
<mibofra_> d
<mibofra_> Scusa , mi sono disconesso
<_matteo> mibofra_, un altro problema:
<_matteo> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare var/cache/apt/archives/colord* (--install):
<_matteo>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<_matteo> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<_matteo>  var/cache/apt/archives/colord*
<FloodBotIt1> _matteo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<_matteo> che kakkio
<_matteo> FloodBotIt1, mo va cagher
<mibofra_> XD
<_matteo> ..due righe che intaso?
<mibofra_> Ci va / prima di var
<_matteo> ??
<_matteo> scrivi il comando
<mibofra_> /
<mibofra_> Ok funziona
<_matteo> mibofra, tutto il comando
<mibofra> matteo: /var ecc
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/colord*.deb 17:45:57
<mibofra> ma l'ho avevo già scritto così XD .
<_matteo> con deb no
<mibofra> faceva la stessa cosa :D .
<_matteo> niente
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/colord*.deb non da niente ?
<_matteo> mibofra, guarda qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1260184/
<mibofra> un attimo :D .
<_matteo> mibofra, se disinstallo il pacchetto dal gestore di pacchetti?
<mibofra> _ matteo: rimuovi libcolord
<mibofra> e reinstalla poi il tutto :D .
<_matteo> ok
<_matteo> mibofra, si blocca sempre: restituisce errore 1
<mibofra> XD .
<mibofra> :D .
<mibofra> prova cos'
<mibofra> così
<mibofra> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/colord*
<mibofra> poi riprova .
<_matteo> mibofra, sembra essere andato bene
<mibofra> ok
<_matteo> mi spieghi cosa ho fatto?
<mibofra> aveva scaricato male il pacchetto
<mibofra> l'hai cancellato e ri-scaricato :D .
<_matteo> ora che faccio?
<mibofra> hai installato colord ?
<_matteo> come?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install colord
<_matteo> provo
<_matteo> mibofra, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1260218/
<_matteo> mibofra, visto?
<mibofra> si
<_matteo> come cavolo è?
<mibofra> colord è il gestore dei colori , ma non è di vitale importanza
<mibofra> anche xorg solo li gestisce .
<_matteo> mibofra, si ok vorrei solo capirci qualcosa
<mibofra> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mibofra> matt
<_matteo> si
<mibofra> però metti libcolord
<mibofra> senza colord :) .
<_matteo> mibofra, perché ?
<mibofra> le librerie possono sempre servire :D .
<_matteo> se spunto libcolord1
<_matteo> mi spunta automaticamente colord
<mibofra> allora no :) .
<_matteo> e mi riporta sempre stesso errore
<_matteo> devo riformattare tutto?
<_matteo> mibofra, a presto!
<al2> ciao a tutti. ho appena scoperto quanto possa essere potente kde e sono semplicemente esterefatto. Unico problema. Non capisco perchè nel pulsante menù non vedo le applicazioni. qualche consiglio per farlo riapparire?
<al2> non vorrei dover reinstallare tutto tramite sudo apt-get install kde-full perchè comporterebbe l'installazione di molti software che non utilizzo
<al2> ho installato kde-plasma-desktop
<al2> ma le applicazioni non appaiono.... stranissimo
<mibofra> al2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure menu ?
<al2> mibofra, per vedere eventuali modifiche devo riavviare la sessione?
<mibofra> si
<al2> ok provo...
<al2> mibofra, ciao rieccomi qui. ho risolto in un altro modo. diffondo la soluzione nella speranza che possa essere utile anche ad altri
<mibofra> ok
<al2> nel caso cme nel mio in cui per qualche motivo kde non mostri più nessuna applicazione all'interno del menù, è necessario  digitare nel terminale
<al2> sudo apt-get kbuildsycoca
<al2> e poi ripetere il comando SENZA sudo davanti
<al2> scusate
<al2> sudo kbuildsycoca
<al2> e poi
<al2> soltanto
<al2> kbuildsycoca
<FloodBotIt1> al2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<al2> per cui.... aprire il terminale e digitare sudo kbuildsycoca. alla fine digitare nuovamente kbuildsycoca. Il menù sarà subito disponibile!
<Fetentone> ciao a tutti... ciao mibofra
<Fetentone> mi hanno suggerito di scaricare il gestore di pacchetti Synaptic... ho notato che non è come il gestore predefinito di sistema
<Fetentone> voi più esperti... lo consigliate o è meglio che lo disinstallo??? grazie!
<mibofra> usalo :D .
<mibofra> io vado a mangiare :) .
<Fetentone> grazie.. ciao
<Fa> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema: in python devo connettere due computer remoti senza interporre server. È possibile con la lib "twisted"? Grazie!
<mapreri> Fa: se sai l'inglese fai prima ad andare su #python
<Fa> Ok grazie!
<mapreri> usando unity e clementine mi piacerebbe che clementine fosse avviato all'avvio ma ridotto quindi nell'indicator sound. sapete come ottenere questo effetto visto che tra le opzioni di esecuzioni di clementine non vedo nulla di utile (ad esempio akregator ha l'opzione --hide-mainwindow)
<mapreri> non costringetemi a tradurlo per #ubuntu, dai :D
<mibofra> mapreri: clementine non s'inserisce nel menù del suono come gli altri player ?
<mapreri> mibofra: certo, solo che lo vorrei inserito nelle applicazioni d'avvio. attualmente ho indicator-sound di quantal in precise, che mi permette di avere il player preferito con i comandi di controllo sempre visibili (anche quando è chiuso il programma) e tutti gli altri non visibili (blacklistati). ora premo su play (nell'indicatore, non posso nella tastiera) e prima si avvia clementine, poi fa uno scan veloce della directory (normale all'avvio,
<mapreri> come da impostazione mia) e solo ora inizia la riprduzione. io vorrei avviare la sessione con clementine già pronto a riprodurre, e senza mostrarmi finestre nel frattempo
<mibofra> mapreri: semplicemente non puoi mettere clementine in applicazioni d'avvio ?
<mapreri> mibofra: mi si avvia la schermata, e non la voglio. io la voglio avviare con la finestra nascosta
<mapreri> secondo me c'è una qualche opzione del wm (qual'è?? non mi ricordo) per toglierla di mezzo...... ma non lo so
<mibofra> mi sembra ci sia un progetto per un gestore di finestre da terminale sul forum
<mibofra> fai uno script che dice di avviare il programma che avvia clementine in modalità ridotta ed è fatta :D .
<mibofra> non chiedermi il link perché non ce l'ho XD .
<mapreri> mibofra: quello di muflone?
<mapreri> mibofra: wmctl o una roba del genere? può essere?
<mapreri> wmctrl
<mibofra> forse, non ricordo di preciso, andavo veloce :)) .
<mapreri> in effetti ce l'ho installato, ma non l'ho mai guardato
<mapreri> mibofra: mi tocca davvere fargli uno script in tal caso.... vuole avere l'argomento WIN, che è in numero che il windows manager da alla finestra -.-
<mapreri> scusa, il titolo
<mibofra> mapreri: non ho altre idee per il momento, sorry .
<mapreri> mibofra: credo che tu mi abbia dato una buona idea
<mibofra> ok :) .
<mapreri> mibofra: clementine setta nel nome della finestra il titolo e l'autore del brano, però nel caso in cui non stia riproducendo nulla mette "Clementine". quindi mi basta avviare in rapidissima sequenza "clementine -s && wmctrl -c Clementine" e dovrebbe fare al caso mio. provo a metterlo in autostart e provo :D
<mibofra> :)
<marcangelo> salve a tutti. Mi hanno detto di installare un generatore di alberi di parsing di nome alex; solo che è necessaria la versione due, mentre facendo apt get-intall .... mi installa l'ultima versione (3).. c'è un modo, in generale per installare versioni precedenti dei programmi??
<mibofra> marcangelo : sicuro che ti serva esclusivamente la versione precedente ?
<marcangelo> A quanto pare ha detto il prof che, per un motivo che non ho ascoltato, funziona solo la 2
<mibofra> marcangelo: prima prova e poi decidi :)
<mibofra> fatti un'idea con la tua testa :D .
<mibofra> e
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> eheh :D .
<marcangelo> hehh tocca xD
<marcangelo> he.
<serialquestioner> avrei bisogno di una mano
<mibofra> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<mibofra> spiega il tuo problema :) .
<serialquestioner> ho paura di essermi beccato qualcosa di molto brutto che mi impegna il bus e le porte di connessione in un modo allucinante
<mibofra> parliamo di ubuntu , vero ?
<serialquestioner> mi spiego : stavo scaricando addons per battle of wesnoth..
<mibofra> ok
<serialquestioner> già..scaricavo in modo ossessivo compulsivo..ignaro del fatto che mi potesse creare problemi
<serialquestioner> a un certo punto ho notato dei rallentamenti di connessione tremendi
<mibofra> provato un riavvio di pc e modem :D ?
<serialquestioner> del tipo che dall'ordine dei mib sono finito ai kb
<serialquestioner> provato
<serialquestioner> ma netstat mi segnala un sacco di porte aperte sotto un indirizzo che cambia ad ogni sessione
<serialquestioner> che occupa per l'appunto il bus
<serialquestioner> su infinite porte
<serialquestioner> tutte insieme
<serialquestioner> come se ci fosse uno scan totale di esso
<mibofra> come si chiama quel tool dal nome astruso per vedere se ci sono tentati attacchi o difetti ?
<serialquestioner> ora mi sento oppresso dai miei stessi errori e non sò come venirne fuori...ma non erano sicuri gli addons di battle for wesnoth?
<mibofra> ...
<serialquestioner> non erano controllati?
<mibofra> sai, quel tool di dice tutto per filo e per segno
<serialquestioner> è vero che ce ne sono un infinità però..
<mibofra> io l'ho, ma non mi ricordo come si chiama .
<serialquestioner> quale tool?
<serialquestioner> e di che tipo di tool si tratta?
<mibofra> questo del quale sto parlando .
<serialquestioner> ahaha ma se non sò di cosa stai parlando,amico mio...mi è difficile intuirlo
<mibofra> ti fa una scansione completa del sistema in cerca di possibili bachi di sicurezza .
<serialquestioner> e..c'è qualche modo di fartelo venire in mente?
<roht> forse ckrootkit o cosa del genere?
<mibofra> chkrootkit :D .
<serialquestioner> rootkit ma perchè?
<roht> quello si
<serialquestioner> mi dovrebbe servire un antirootkit?
<mibofra> fa anche un bellissimo scan di tutti il sistema .
<mibofra> tentar non nuoce :D .
<serialquestioner> allora mi serve anche una giustificazione percui sei così tanto convinto che mi dovrebbe risolvere il problema
<serialquestioner> beh se me lo consigliate in due...
<mibofra> non risolve XD , ma ti puoi fare un'idea dell'accaduto .
<serialquestioner> l'importante è che non me ne crei..
<serialquestioner> voglio stare alla larga dai problemi io
<mibofra> non ne crea .
<mibofra> stai tranquillo .
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<serialquestioner> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<roht> serialquestioner, vedi qua http://www.mondoinformatico.info/computer-violato-scopritelo-con-chkrootkit-e-rkhunter_post-4011.html
<mibofra> poi
<mibofra> sudo chkrootkit
<mibofra> li uso tutti e due , ma nel tuo caso uno basta e avanza :D .
<serialquestioner> oh un altra cosa nel frattempo
<serialquestioner> giusto per tenervi impegnati
<serialquestioner> :D
<serialquestioner> c'è qualche tool per configurazione grafica del firewall che valga veramente la pena?
<roht> firestar
<roht> o quello di ubuntu
<roht> UFW
<serialquestioner> uhm un momento...
<serialquestioner> come mai chrootkit non si trova nel software center?
<serialquestioner> ci sono un sacco di cose che non trovo per di là..
<serialquestioner> c'è qualche motivazione specifica a questo?
<roht> chk.....
<mibofra> vai per terminale .
<serialquestioner> oh pardon..dislessia portami via.
<serialquestioner> :D
<roht> scrivi giusto
<serialquestioner> no io cerco da software center solitamente perchè spesso ti dà informazioni carine sui programmi che stai per installare...e trovo il tutto ciò molto etico.
<roht> caspita come sei filosofico
<roht> :-)
<serialquestioner> io e stallman siamo pappa e ciccia
<serialquestioner> :D
<roht> uauau
<mibofra> XD
<serialquestioner> ;)
<serialquestioner> certo anche da terminale ti dà info se ne cerchi..e anche di piu...ma le recensioni degli utenti te le scordi da li...
<serialquestioner> le recensioni mi hanno aiutato a scegliere qbittorrent piuttosto che altri programmi simili...per esempio
<serialquestioner> oh che sbadato questa non è una chat.. :D
<serialquestioner> scusate.
<mibofra> basta che ci abbia pensato tu :) .
<serialquestioner> ok come lo uso questo chk?
<mibofra> sudo chkrootkit
<serialquestioner> (Scaricamento dei file di pacchetto non riuscito - Controllare la propria connessione a internet)
<mibofra> XD
<serialquestioner> eheheh tra poco nemmeno xchat riesco piu ad usare
<serialquestioner> mi spengo lentamente
<mibofra> fai una cosa, riavvia il modem
<mibofra> poi riprova subito dopo .
<serialquestioner> no no..per questi problemi esiste il terminale
<serialquestioner> ci sto riuscendo
<serialquestioner> con la connessione lumaca però...
<serialquestioner> cavoli stavolta mi hanno fottuto per bene...oh dei ma perchè diavolo esistono i lamer?
<serialquestioner> pure su ubuntu ora? tutto ciò è inaccettabile!!!
<serialquestioner> ma che ci fanno con la mia connessione poi?ma io che c'entro? che vogliono da me?
<serialquestioner> già sono stato zombie una volta...
<serialquestioner> credevo che passare a ubuntu mi avrebbe salvato da tutto ciò...e invece no..il primo giochino che scarico e ci casco con tutte le scarpe...
<al2> ciao scusate....ma come si fa a creare nuovo file sul desktop?
<serialquestioner> cioè se non vogliono che mi diverta che lo dicano chiaramente...no che mi trovo sti rallentamenti di connessione immotivati..o no?
<serialquestioner> SCUSATE STO DIVAGANDO ANCORA...è un difettaccio.
<al2> ciao chi usa kde? non riesco a creare un nuovo file cliccando con il tasto destro sul desktop
<roht> fallo da terminale al2
<roht> touch nome file
<al2> roht, ma non mi crea nulla
<roht> si che lo crea
<mibofra> al2: cd Desktop (o Scrivania) e riprova :D .
<roht> ho provato io proprio adesso
<serialquestioner> comunque al2 con kde non c'è bisogno di mettere le cartelle sul desktop..hai unity..e poi aggiungerle al pannello conviene molto di piu
<serialquestioner> kde funziona leggermente diverso da gnome
<al2> serialquestioner, scusa..... se ho kde ke me ne faccio di unity
<al2> serialquestioner, io unity non lo voglio proprio usare
<serialquestioner> hai qualche pregiudizio raziale a riguardo?
<al2> ma non capisco perchè la scrivania di kde.... non è la scrivania che vedo se uso lxde
<serialquestioner> lol
<Cristian> sera a tutti
<al2> serialquestioner, unity lo trovo inutilizzabile!
<roht> serialquestioner, puoi mettere su paste bin il caos che ti ha creato la connessione giusto per curiosità ... se ti va
<serialquestioner> ma dovrei rimpiazzare tutte le info personali perchè la vita mi ha insegnato che non fidarsi è sempre meglio...anche di coloro di cui ti puoi fidare...quelli sono i peggiori di tutti..che poi quando meno tel'aspetti di pugnalano alle spalle :(
<roht> ok ok
<roht> come non detto
<roht> lascia
<serialquestioner> roht stavo scherzando comunque
<roht> :-)
<mibofra> serialquestioner: dove non vuoi che sia visto niente, metti xxx :D .
<al2> roht, ma in pratica non posso creare un file o una cartella sul desktop?
<roht> mi incurosiva il fatto tutto qua
<al2> roht, graficamente?
<roht> come no?
<mibofra> boh, lo sa lui :D .
<serialquestioner> al 2
<roht> prova da terminale : touch  miofile  e mettilo nella scrivania
<serialquestioner> ma perchè non usi gnome allora se kde ti stà tanto antipatica?
<al2> roht ho capito! da terminale riesco. non capisco perchè manchi quell'opzione dal menù del tasto destro
<serialquestioner> perchè non valuti questa grande opportunità..? se non usi unity ti perdi il meglio di kde..e in questo caso è davvero meglio gnome
<al2> serialquestioner, io trovo che kde sia fantastica. è  unity che trovo sia una aborto
<mibofra> ehm
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> :D
<serialquestioner> ma funziona a meraviglia unity.
<al2> mibofra, giusto, scusate
<serialquestioner>  ./j #ubuntu-it-chat
<al2> si possono aggiungere altri menù e comandi ai menù a comparsa di kde?
<al2> tipo invia a
<roht> al2 passa a ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> !chat | al2
<ubot-it> al2: please see above
<serialquestioner> questa chat serve principalmente per il servizio logistico..è come entrare nei server della nasa e chiedere di fare una partita a scacchi :D
<serialquestioner> ti consiglio #ǹasa-it-chat
<serialquestioner> perchè se vai su quello ufficiale poi sai com'è..i federali...
<serialquestioner> se devi parlare di cose come quelle di cui stò parlando io è meglio che vai nella sezione chat.
<ErVito> :facepalm:
<giordano> un programma per tagliare e incollare solo le traccie audio?
<mibofra> adacity :D .
<mibofra> !audacity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'audacity'
<mibofra> !audiacity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'audiacity'
<mibofra> vabbè, sul bot non c'è
<mibofra> comunque si chiama audacity :D .
<roht> audacity
<roht> !audacity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'audacity'
<serialquestioner> audacity,comunque.. ma da come ha impostato la domanda credo sia piu un operazione da eseguire sui files
<giordano> devo solo estrarre 29secondi da una traccia audio mp3.
<serialquestioner> audacity
<serialquestioner> problema risolto ;)
<mibofra> sicuro come la morte :D .
<giordano> si sto leggendo le informazioni credo che sia al caso mio. grazie come sempre
<serialquestioner> è un programma di editing audio molto buono...l'ho usato per un bel pò di tempo e ti assicuro che fà al caso tuo.
<adam_> ciao ce ancora qualcuno?
<krahador_> salve a tutti
<krahador_> chi puo aiutarmi?
<marcus72> krahador, fai la domanda direttamente.... chi c'è vede se può aiutarti o no
<marcus72> qualcuno sa se si può fare una copia di backup dei server inseriti in xChat-GNOME???
<darkham> marcus72, salvati servlist_.conf in /home/.xchat2
<marcus72> :-) grazie!!!
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-05
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> non riesco a risolvere un problema banalissimo, ma che a me sembra difficile
<cristian_c> in pratica vorrei lanciare uno script con doppio clic, e in più vorrei usare un'icona per questo script
<cristian_c> ho googlato, ma non ho capito come risolvere il problema nel modo giusto
<cristian_c> qualche idea?
<eugenio> sonne, ciao ci sei?
<dod> cristian_c fai un lanciatore. nel lanciatore come comendo ci piazzi lo script
<dod> la sua path
<cristian_c> dod, c'è un problema con il lanciatore: non so usare i percorsi relativi
<cristian_c> dod, cioè non so quali wildcard usare per i path relativi, ho provato varie combinazioni
<cristian_c> di default lui vuole i percorsi assoluti
<cristian_c> dod, comunque grazie per la risposta
<eugenio> buongiorno, non riesco più ad accedere alla mia home
<eugenio> in pratica l'ho sostituita
<cristian_c> eugenio, che cosa hai fatto precisamente?
<eugenio> cristian_c, ho fatto un po di cose, ma leggendo...nell'ordine: ho creato un zfs con 3 dischi
<eugenio> con un nome pippo
<cristian_c> dod, se fosse così semplice, avrei risolto in un batter d'occhio. Mi basta anche associare un'icona a uno script e renderlo eseguibile con doppio clic
<eugenio> volevo sostituire la home con il pool, che molto spazioso
<cristian_c> eugenio, non mi ricordo di questo filesystem
<cristian_c> eugenio, pool?
<eugenio> cristian_c, in realtà è quello di solaris
<eugenio> volevo provare
<eugenio> sostanzialmente una volta creato il pool viene visto come una directory
<cristian_c> eugenio, in pratica hai un un filesystem diviso su tre dischi diversi?
<eugenio> volevo togliere la mia home e inserire questo al suo posto
<eugenio> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> eugenio, forse è un problema di permessi
<eugenio> in più consente di gestire ridondanze e snapshot, è una soluzione server, anzi sorage ma volevo provarla sul desktop
<cristian_c> eugenio, è presente in /etc/fstab?
<eugenio> mm
<cristian_c> dico lo zfs
<eugenio> cristian_c, in realtà no, perchè ho commentato il vecchio UUID della vecchia home
<eugenio> cristian_c, zfs dovrebbe automontarsi
<cristian_c> eugenio, magari dovresti montarlo tramite fstab o una regola udev
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<eugenio> cristian_c, era un prob di permessi
<eugenio> sono dentro la mia home con il mio utente!
<eugenio> e con un bel fs ridondato
<eugenio> cristian_c, dov'è che posso modificare i percorsi di nautilus delle directory che stanno nella colonna di sx?
<cristian_c> eugenio, utilizzi unity?
<eugenio> cristian_c, unity non me gusta, ho istallato gnome extention e uso il classic
<cristian_c> eugenio, quindi parli del menù Risorse, oppure sei su gnome-shell?
<eugenio> nautilus
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sì, comunque, ho capito
<cristian_c> non ho nautilus ma un file manager simile, vedo un attimo
<cristian_c> eugenio, cioè ti vanno bene le voci sulla sinistra ma se le clicchi danno errore, perché si riferiscono alla vecchia home?
<eugenio> mm
<eugenio> cristian_c, tutti questi passaggi mi hanno creato casino
<eugenio> cristian_c, in pratica ho le dir di default sotto /home e non /home/eugenio
<cristian_c> eugenio, parli ad esempio di Scrivania e Cestino?
<cristian_c> quelle che stanno nella colonna di sinistra
<eugenio> cristian_c, Pubblici, Documenti, Scrivania, Video ecc stanno in /home invece che in /home/eugenio
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e come mai?
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe essere così
<eugenio> mm temo di aver faltato qualcosa mentre ho fatto i cambi di dir home
<eugenio> eh lo so
<eugenio> infatti ora c'ho un avviso aanche per l'istallazione della lingua che sembra non essere installato a dovere
<eugenio> cristian_c, con usermod forse risolvo?
<cristian_c> eugenio, sì, penso che usermod sia la soluzione giusta :)
<eugenio> solo che devo farlo da root e da fuori X
<cristian_c> usermod -d /home/eugenio
<cristian_c> beh, non cambia molto
<cristian_c> ah, ho capito cosa vuo dire
<cristian_c> beh, fai il login testuale
<eugenio> non me lo fa fare, dice che l'utente eugenio è collegato
<eugenio> fatto da root
<cristian_c> su wikipedia questo è l'esempio: # usermod -G disk,gruppo1 -s /bin/ksh mario
<cristian_c> quindi l'opzione g non serve
<cristian_c> ok, -g minuscolo va bene
<eugenio> ma se da root tolgo l'utente
<eugenio> cancello tutte le varie directory
<eugenio> e poi rifaccio adduser?
<cristian_c> Assegna all'utente il nuovo nome utente specificato (notare che ciò non cambia il nome della sua home directory; allo scopo si possono usare le opzioni -d e -m).
<cristian_c> quindi se il tuo utente era eugenio, la nuova home directory dell'utente sarà /home/eugenio
<cristian_c> usermod -l eugenio -d /home/eugenio
<cristian_c> e direi che così risolvi
<cristian_c> eugenio, a che punto sei?
<eugenio> cristian_c, forse ho fatto
<eugenio> cristian_c,  da root, ho tolto l'utente eugenio, tutte le dir, e tutte le dir nascoste .qualcosa e i file ovviamente, dentro la /home ho lasciato solo lost+found
<eugenio> al che sempre da root ho fatto adduser eugenio
<eugenio> adesso sembra tutto ok
<eugenio> quindi ora in /home ho il mio zfs, da 490 Gb ridondato raidz1, che sarebbe un 5 fatto con 3 dischi
<eugenio> e sembra che tutte le varie sottodir siano ora al posto giusto....
<eugenio> :)
<eugenio> sono partito con il restore dei dati a questo punto....
<eugenio> ora è solo attesa...
<assunta> salve, ubuntu 12.04 64 bit non riesco a stampare chi mi da una mano aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Aizram> forse aiuterebbe sapere il tipo di stampante
<assunta> canon lbp5100
<cristian_c> assunta, che problemi ti da?
<cristian_c> assunta, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<assunta> me la rileva ma quando lancnon stampaio localhost:631 mi dice che
<assunta> ops
<cristian_c> poi usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | assunta
<ubot-it> assunta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> assunta, nella finestra delle stampanti la stampante è predefinita?
<cristian_c> (c'è un segno spunta sull'icona)
<cristian_c> *di
<assunta> le ho provate tutte sia a metterla predefinita che non predefinita
<assunta> ora lo è comunque
<assunta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261561/
<cristian_c> assunta, sembrerebbe a posto
<assunta> ma non stampa
<cristian_c> chem messaggio ottieni precisamente quando tenti di stampare
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mi serve il messaggio preciso
<cristian_c> *che
<assunta> stopped
<assunta> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocapt3 failed"
<assunta> ho letto in un post che non c'e' lib ma lib64 ed ho fatto un sudo ln -s /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstocapt3 /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocapt3
<assunta> ma non va lo stesso
<cristian_c> assunta, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> assunta, quando l'hai collegata la prima volta, hai dovuto installare qualcosa?
<assunta> Linux dimitri-Dell-XPS-15Z 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<assunta> ho usato dei driver canon
<assunta> in cui c'erano i driver 64 solo in rpm è li ho convertiti in deb
<sanova> giorno
<assunta> e poi installati e quindi ora lbp5100 ora c'e'
<assunta> ho porvato anche a cambiare la porta ma non va
<cristian_c> assunta, credo che il problema sia quello che hai detto
<cristian_c> assunta, in pratica la stampante gira meglio su una macchina a 32 bit, sicuramente
<cristian_c> assunta, dove hai letto del comando ln?
<assunta> su un post aspe che lo ritrovo
<sanova> c'è modo di pinnare dei repository specifici e non l'intera distribuzione? avrei ad esempio bisogno di pinnare ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable che fa comunque parte della dist precise
<assunta> eccolo http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/linux-printer-issue-943637/
<jester-> sanova: spiega il pinnare
<assunta> ho fatto ln anche per pstocap2 e pstocap ma niente
<sanova> jester-: dare la priorità :)
<jester-> sanova: in che senso
<sanova> jester-: scusa mi son espresso malissimo
<sanova> ok allora
<cristian_c> assunta, l'errore tuo è un po' diverso da quello del topic
<sanova> jester-: vorrei fare una cosa di questo tipo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto  ma con uno specifico repository
<sanova> io l'ho sempre fatto solo e sempre con le versioni non con i singoli repo
<cristian_c> assunta, se usi una live di ubuntu, la stampante ti viene riconosciuta?
<sanova> non so se si possa infatti
<cristian_c> assunta, posta anche: ls -l /usr/lib/cups/filter/
<sanova> forse ho trovato
<jester-> sanova: secondo esempio
<assunta> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261577/
<sanova> dovrebbe essere sufficiente specificare origin nell'opzione Pin
<assunta> la stampante viene sempre riconosciuta. anzi appena la metto a volte reinstalla i driver ma non stampa
<cristian_c> assunta, quindi anche sulla live?
<sanova> jester-: vero, anche release
<assunta> cosa intendi sulla live.... faccio partire una live e faccio tutta la tarantella di installare i driver etc etc e vedo se funziona ?
<cristian_c> assunta, no, sulla live non va installato nulla
<jester-> APT::Default-Release "sticass";
<assunta> cristian_c, non ho provato se vuoi ci provo
<cristian_c> assunta, semplicemente la fai partire e collegi la stampante per vedere se la riconosce
<jester-> con upgrade usa solo repo sicass
<cristian_c> assunta, è una cosa buona perché ti eviterebbe di installare lrpm
<cristian_c> *rpm
<assunta> la cosa che ti posso dire che ho un vbox con windows in questo ubuntu è da windows funziona (passa per ubuntu)
<cristian_c> e quindi togliendoti quei problemi che hai riscontrato
<jester-> sanova: con dist upgrade prende anche cani e porci purchè siano di versione superiore
<cristian_c> assunta, ma quello è normale perché windows
<cristian_c> *è
<assunta> cristian_c, ok ci provo ma debbo staccare ci vediamo dopo
<cristian_c> ciao
<Mauy> ciao ho installato ora ubuntu 12.04 su un pc volevo mettere la grafica del desktop come quella di windows, ho cercato un po in internet e ho trovato due script che però funzionano solo con gnome 2 e quindi per me non vanno bene. conosco e ho gia provato zorin os 6 che è basato su ubuntu 12.04 e ha la grafica di windows, ma vorrei usare un ubuntu "puro" esiste un modo per fare quello che voglio.
<sanova> jester-: si infatti
<Mauy> cercando in internet ho trovato un tema che da da quel che ho capito da la grafica di zorin che mi andrebbe bene ma non credo che per spostare menu e pulsanti basi un tema o sbagli?
<sanova> a me interessava solo che dopo aver installato i pacchetti che mi servivano da ubuntugis-unstable non prendesse più nulla da li
<sanova> e pare funzionare
<sanova> ora
<cristian_c> Mauy, tutto ciò a che pro?
<sanova> Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net  Pin-Priority: -10
<sanova> Pin: origin it.archive.ubuntu.com  Pin-Priority: 1000
<Mauy> lo sapevo che arrivava il commento!!! è per poter fornire ai clienti che spesso non sanno manco cosa sia il desktop un pc con linux ma che sia molto simile a quello che conoscono gia quindi aiutarli
<assunta> cristian_c, eccomi qui sono nella live ma i driver della lbp5100 non ci sono
<assunta> cristian_c, se collego la stampante mi vede che c'e' mi chiede i driver ma quando scorro non ci sono quelli della lbp5100
<assunta> cristian_c, c6?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> assunta, ma il pc è tuo?
<assunta> n che senso
<assunta> in che senso
<assunta> certo che è mio
<cristian_c> assunta, era scritto dimitri nel prompt
<cristian_c> comunque, se digiti da terminale lsusb -t
<assunta> ci sono 3 account
<assunta> assunta dimitri e nino
<cristian_c> ok
<assunta> lo ha formattato dimitri
<cristian_c> perfetto, ora se digiti lsusb -t puoi postare l'output
<cristian_c> ovviamente con stampante collegata
<cristian_c> :)
<assunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1261598/
<cristian_c> assunta, la stampante risulta installata
<assunta> no
<cristian_c> quindi non hai bisgno di installare l'rpm
<assunta> non trova i driver
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=print, Driver=usblp, 480M
<cristian_c> uhm
<assunta> mi chiede di darli a mano ma se sfoglio faccio canon e poi non trovo lbp5100 pero'
<cristian_c> cosa trovi invece?
<cristian_c> cosa ti da?
<assunta> di tutto di piu ma non lbp5100
<assunta> aspe che ci rivado e ti petto qualche lbp che c'e' ma sono centinaia
<cristian_c> assunta, forse è meglio se ti faccio installare il deb direttamente
<assunta> LBP3460 e lbp 5360 per dire quelle vicine alla mia
<cristian_c> senza passare per lrpm
<cristian_c> *rpm
<assunta> ho trovato sul sito canon dei nuovi driver http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/LBP5100.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:80-846496&page=1&type=download
<assunta> ma anche qui il 64 bit è solo rpm
<assunta> cristian_c, ahiaaaaaa ho fatto partire la live 32 bit
<assunta> non  la 64
<cristian_c> assunta, perché hai installato ubuntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> sulle vecchie stampanti è un problema
<jester-> usate alien
<assunta> posso anche installare la 32 figurati
<jester-> male che vada viene una ciofeca
<assunta> è che è un dell xps 15z
<assunta> ma i driver 64 ci sono sono rpm però
<assunta> il bello che a quanto pare non funge neppure con 32
<assunta> ora sono con luive su 32
<assunta> che dite... provo ad installare il capt 32 e vediamo se parte ?
<cristian_c> assunta, eh, ma in quel caso li dovresti installare
<cristian_c> io sto scaricando comunque
<assunta> tanto è live
<assunta> che faccio  aspetto o ci provo ?
<cristian_c> in live non puoi fare molto
<assunta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<Mauy> rispondete almeno all'ultima domanda è possibile trasformare ubuntu 12 in windows solo con un tema???
<assunta> qui dice che con 12.04 funziona
<bia> salve, ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento di versione dalla 11.04 alla 11.10 e mi son ritrovato i menù shakerati. c'è possibilità di ripristinarli?
<cristian_c> assunta, quelli scaricati dal sito sono soltanto per i386
<cristian_c> assunta, con il vecchio hardware ti conviene tenere sempre una versione di ubuntu a 32 bit, almeno fino a quando non lo compilano anche per 64
<assunta> cristian_c, a me c'e' una dir 64-bit_Driver dove ci sono gli rpm
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> quello che avevi fatto tu
<cristian_c> con i capt
<assunta> li ho convertiti in deb ed installati
<cristian_c> appunto, non è proprio ortodossa come procedura
<cristian_c> sarebbe meglio compilare i sorgenti in deb
<cristian_c> ma per questo servono i pacchettizzatori
<assunta> ora cominci a parlare strano x me
<cristian_c> assunta, uhm, ho visto che ci sono i sorgenti nella cartella dei driver
<assunta> non dire parole sconcie mi raccomando :-)
<cristian_c> assunta, volendo puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-dev se ti fanno il deb a 64 bit dai sorgenti
<cristian_c> assunta, tanto domandare è lecito e rispondere è cortesia :)
<assunta> ci provo vediamo se qualche anima buona mi ascolta
<cristian_c> oppure la soluzione più semplice è quella di installare ubuntu a 32 bit
<cristian_c> e installare i driver deb a 32 bit
<cristian_c> c'è la soluzione seplice mabrutta e quella più difficile ma migliore
<cristian_c> *semplice
<Mauy> Posso cambiare la grafica, la disposizione dei menu e dei pulsanti di ubuntu 12 solo con un tema?
<assunta> mi sa che non fungono neppure quelli a 32 bit
<assunta> li ho installati ma niente non stampa
<assunta> Idle - ccp send_data error, exit
<cristian_c> Mauy, penso di sì
<cristian_c> assunta, hai installato i deb?
<cristian_c> assunta, e su ubuntu a 32 bit?
<Mauy> cristian_c, ok allora ho un tema che mi va bene in tar.gz mi spieghi come installarlo grazie
<assunta> cristian_c, si ho mandato anche il comando sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP5000 -m CNCUPSLBP5000CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E
<assunta> mi ha messo la stampante ma ....niente non stampa
<assunta> nenche 5100
<cristian_c> Mauy, in questo canale non si da supporto a software non presente nei repo, prova in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mauy> ok
<cristian_c> assunta, ma dove l'hai preso quel comando
<assunta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<cristian_c> assunta, cavolo, però hai già installato ubuntu in così poco tempo, straordinario
<cristian_c> assunta, hai sbagliato comando
<cristian_c> questo è il file giusto: CNCUPSLBP5100CAPTK.ppd
<assunta> si ho fatto anche 5100
<assunta> lo avevo visto anche io
<assunta> ma ninete non va
<eugenio> cristian_c, c'è un modo per ridimensionare tutte le icone, quelle di default sono troppo grandi
<cristian_c> assunta, uname -a
<assunta> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> assunta, li hai fatti gli aggiornamenti? Ci sono problemi con cups
<assunta> no quelli no
<cristian_c> eugenio, non so in gnome-shell
<cristian_c> assunta, prova a farli
<cristian_c> eugenio, hai aperto il gnome control center?
<eugenio> cristian_c, si
<eugenio> saver
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> eugenio, bai in Aspetto e scegli la dimensione giusta per le icone
<cristian_c> *vai
<eugenio> cristian_c non ho aspetto
<cristian_c> Appeareance
<eugenio> Aspetto....forse mi manca un package?
<eugenio> cristian_c, scusa, Aspetto ce l'ho tra le impostazioni, solo che non mi fa modificare il tema....possibile?
<eugenio> cristian_c mi sa che mi mancano gli extra components
<cristian_c> eugenio, fai uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eugenio> cristian_c, xchat lo sto usando da altra macchina
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> è un po' scomodo
<cristian_c> eugenio, volendo, potresti passare il file via usb, anche se è un po' scomodo
<eugenio_> cristian_c, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/schermatadel20121005130.png/
<dolceboyxx> ciao
<dolceboyxx> sal ve a tutti
<cristian_c> eugenio_, ma non stai usando gnome shell
<cristian_c> eugenio_, e poi questo è uno screen del desktop
<cristian_c> mi serve una schermata delle impostazioni
<eugenio> cristian_c, impostazioni di Aspetto?
<cristian_c> la finestra che hai detto non ti permette di cambiare le impostazioni, eugenio
<eugenio_> cristian_c, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/schermatadel20121005132.png/
<vic_> salve a tutti :) volevo chiedere: perchè su linux molto spesso assistiamo a frequenti arresti del plugin flas dovendo riavviare il browser?
<vic_> flash*
<eugenio> cristian_c, altra cosa...è possibile ridisabilitare root?
<mapreri> eugenio: se l'hai abilitato con `sudo passwd <password>` lo disabiliti con `sudo passwd -d`
<mapreri> vic_: io non ho alcun problema
<mapreri> eugenio: per info: `man passwd`
<eugenio> mapreri, grazie della info
<mapreri> eugenio: my pleasure :)
<eugenio> mapreri, che succede in quel caso a sudoers?
<mapreri> eugenio: ti riferisci a /etc/sudoers? niente. non viene modificato da nulla a meno che non lo faccia tu di proposito. e ti sconsiglio vivamente di farlo, a meno che tu non sappia quello che stau facendo
<mapreri> stai*
<eugenio> mapreri, ti spiego stamani ho aggeggiaato bene bene, ho istallato un sistemaa nuovo nuovo, ma ho voluto provare a sostituire unaa partizione, la home, con un zfs che deve fungere daa home
<eugenio> dopo vari passaggi ce l'ho fatta
<eugenio> ma per far questo ho attivato la passward di root
<eugenio> perchè dovevo fare cose da root
<mapreri> eugenio: non era solo da modificare /etc/fstab??
<mapreri> eugenio: spe... zfs è un file system, right?
<eugenio> mapreri, si
<mapreri> eugenio: sì alla prima o alla seconda?
<eugenio> mapreri, seconda
<mapreri> eugenio: e alla prima?
<eugenio> si l'ho modificato
<mapreri> eugenio: quindi che ti serviva l'account di root
<mapreri> ?
<lollo64it> vic_: io ho risolto con il downgrade di flash
<eugenio> eh
<eugenio> mapreri, sono entrato in X come root
<eugenio> mapreri, dovevo sbarazzarmi della vecchia home
<mapreri> eugenio: e che ti serviva? bastava andare in una console, fermare x, eliminare _il contenuto_ della vecchia home. per modificare fstab lo potevi fare prima di cancellare il contenuto della home dal tuo utente con un semplice `sudo vim /etc/fstab` o col tuo editor preferito. btw se hai fatto, non cambia nulla.
<eugenio> mapreri, esatto....quel che è fatto è fatto
<mapreri> bene eugenio :D
<eugenio> mapreri, nel mentre poi avevo modificato sudoers aggiungendo il mio utente...
<eugenio> quindi se tolgo la passward di root, rimodifico sudoers, torno al punto a capo...
<eugenio> ?
<mapreri> eugenio: non serve. per impostazione tutti gli utenti del gruppo admin possono usare sudo inserendo la loro password
<mapreri> eugenio: quindi non vedo lo scopo di averlo modificato.
<eugenio> mapreri, ok, ma per tornare a come era configurato il sistema rimodifico sudoers?
<Tohuw> Hi, can someone here help me translate a sentence from Italian to English? Google Translate is not being quite clear enough. I can /msg it to you if you like.
<mapreri> eugenio: rimettilo a posto, va
<mapreri> Tohuw: is the translation ubuntu (or, at least, free software/open source) releated? in this case the channel dedicated to translation in #ubuntu-it-trad
<Tohuw> mapreri: It is concerning a GPL software called JiFile
<mapreri> Tohuw: please join #ubuntu-it-trad, and post a link to the strings. If they are few I can translate it now
<eugenio> mapreri, sudo passwd -d non toglie la password
<Tohuw> Thanks.
<mapreri> eugenio: ?? ametto di non aver mai tolto la password a un account, ma il man parla chiaro (oltre che un sacco di guide). cosa ti dice?
<eugenio> mapreri, quando passo il comando in pratica mi spara il man
<mapreri> eugenio: probabilmente vuole avere il login name: `sudo passwd -d root`
<giordano> vfvvvfxdf f                b vggv rf cdfdffb  v vc c
<eugenio> mapneri, mi dice che eugenio non è in the sudoers file
<eugenio> mapneri, siccome eugenio è un utente aggiunto da me, forse devo aggiungerlo al gruppo admin?
<mapreri> eugenio: yep
<mapreri> eugenio: dopo dovresti sloggarti per usare sudo, oppure aprire una shell
<giordano> scusate ragazzi qualcuno ha problemi a masterizzare con ubuntu 12.04?
<eugenio> mapneri,?
<mapreri> giordano: no, io mai avuti
<mapreri> eugenio: che non hai capito?
<eugenio> mapneri, che intendi per sloggarsi?
<mapreri> eugenio: logout-login
<giordano> io non riesco a masterizzare con nessun programma
<eugenio> mapneri, intendi exit? (da shell dico)
<mapreri> sloggarsi (ovviamente termine italianizzato) significa "to log out ourself", in questo caso riloggarsi sarebbe più coretto
<mapreri> !tab| eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mapreri> eugenio: yup, exit può andare. c'è anche logout. fanno cose simili
<eugenio> mapreri, fatto, mi si è chiusa la shell
<mapreri> eugenio: ecco, rientra e se prima ti eri aggiunto al gruppo admin puoi usare sudo
<eugenio> mapreri, ma quando intendi logout intendi uscire e andare alla schermataa gdm e quindi rientrare?
<mapreri> eugenio: se stai usando un'interfaccia grafica, e gdm è il tuo login manager, sì
<eugenio> mapreri, si
<eugenio> mapreri, ma se faccio cat /etc/passwwd dovrei trovare admin?
<eugenio> mapreri, pewrchè non c'è!
<mapreri> eugenio: no, lo trovi in /etc/group
<mapreri> eugenio: se guardi in /etc/sudoers, poi, vedrai le linee: "
<mapreri> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<mapreri> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mapreri> "
<eugenio> mapreri, c'è adm
<FloodBotIt1> mapreri: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mapreri> eugenio: adm ha un'altro scopo. è il gruppo proprietario di molti log di sistema. per poterli leggere un utente deve appartenergli
<mapreri> spe.
<tyroz> Ciao a tutti!
<tyroz> qualcuno ha già provato a collegare e a sincronizzare l'ipod con ubuntu 12.04?
<tyroz> io si le ho provate tutte ma senza successo
<tyroz> qualche consiglio?
<mapreri> eugenio: ho l'impressione che abbiano cambiato qualcosa con precise... sembra che ora sia sudo il gruppo per sudo (come dovrebbe essere da molti anni, e come è su molte altre distro...)
<mapreri> eugenio: vai a mettere sudo
<mapreri> tyroz: io l'ho fatto in passato con banshee, ma non gestisce bene le playlist. se vuoi solo aggiungere/rimuovere singolarmente i brani ti consiglio gtkpod
<tyroz> mi da dei messaggi di errore del tipo che manca un file hashinfo
<tyroz> qualcosa del genere dovrei riprovarci per sapere precisamente cosa diceva il messaggio
<eugenio> mapreri, adduser eugenio sudo ?
<tyroz> magari lo facccio e mi ripresento qui
<mapreri> eugenio: a quanto pare è una migrazione lenta in corso da diversi anni. supportano sia il gruppo admin che il gruppo sudo, solo che ora preinstallano solo il gruppo sudo
<mapreri> eugenio: sì, dato che con ubuntu funziona anche così sì :) (con arch non va quel comando, ad esempio)
<mapreri> tyroz: meglio
<tyroz> ok
<tyroz> grazie
<eugenio> mapreri, purtroppo devo aspettare a fare il logout...sto restorando della roba...ed è incorso...
<mapreri> eugenio: prova in una console (ctrl+alt+f[1-6]) a vedere se ti funziona, almeno
<mapreri> eugenio: tra poco devo andare
<eugenio> mapreri, ok, come mi loggo da console?
<mapreri> eugenio: nome utente e password
<mapreri> eugenio: vedi che così imparti cose nuove :D
<mapreri> eugenio: la password è come con sudo, non la mostra mentre digiti
<eugenio> mapreri, allora loggato come utente con password utente
<mapreri> prova a fare qualcosa con sudo e vedi se funziona
<eugenio> mapreri, ho dato sudo passwd -d root
<eugenio> mapreri, e mi ha dato: passwd: passward expiry information changed.
<mapreri> eugenio: dovrebbe essere ok
<mapreri> prova in un'altra shell a loggarti come root
<eugenio> e sudo ora mi prende il comando...perchè avevo aggiunto l'utente (eugenio) al gruppo
<eugenio> mapreri, su un altra console ho dato root come login e mi ha loggato senza chiedere nulla
<eugenio> mapreri, ??????
<eugenio> mapreri, il sudo sembra funzionare
<mapreri> che novità è questa?
<mapreri> provo anch'io, un attimo
<eugenio> mapreri, ok aspetto news
<mapreri> beh, una è che non mi loggavo come root dal 30 giugno :P
<mapreri> eugenio: ok. allora dai `sudo passwd -l root` ho provato e a me funziona.... però mi crea qualche problema quel man...
 * mapreri rilegge più attentamente il man e scopre di essere un pirla... scusa eugenio :/
<eugenio> mapreri, dunque anche a me sembra tutto ok fuori da X, dentro X invece non avendo riavviato ora non mi va ne root ne sudo
<eugenio> :/
<mapreri> eugenio: non serve riavviare, devi solo riloggarti
<eugenio> mapreri, ok, si...ahimè devo aspettare la fine di questo restore...
<mapreri> eugenio: ora dedvo andare, in teoria non dovrebbere esserci problemi ora, però :)
<eugenio> mapreri, grazie, ciao alla prossima
<grivan111> ciao
<grivan111> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<mibofra> ciao :D
<mibofra> chiedi, di cosa avresti bisogno :) ?
<grivan111> sto installando ubuntu da 1 ora piu o meno
<grivan111> ed e' in continuo caricamento
<grivan111> e mi scrive
<grivan111> using the fallback 'c' locale
<grivan111> locale not supported by c librery
<mibofra> grivian111: ubuntu ubuntu ?
<grivan111> si ubuntu
<grivan111> mi e' rimasto nella pagina di benvenuto
<grivan111> e continua a caricare ste cose
<mibofra> mi sembra strano, prova a reinstallare :D .
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> la barra di sotto cammina :D ?
<grivan111> no e' alla fine
<grivan111> da un pezzo
<grivan111> :-D
<mibofra> aspetta un altro pochino e vedi :D .
<grivan111> e sopra scrive ricerca dei file system
<grivan111> nn vorrei aver fatto qualche cagata
<grivan111> e scrive anche ubuntu wpa supplicant wpa group rekeying completed with 5c
<grivan111> mo ha scritto un altra roba :-D
<grivan111> help help me
<mibofra> grivan111: che scriva molta roba è normale .
<grivan111> tu dici che ci mette cosi' tanto?
<mibofra> su un pc una volta mi è stato 1 ora e mezza , dipende da pc a pc .
<grivan111> ah ok allora aspettero' un po e' che e' la prima volta che uso ubuntu e nn so ho paura di aver fatto qualche cavolata
<giordano> è possibile che un lettore riconosca i dvd e non gli masterizza?
<mibofra> giordano : lettore : legge , masterizzatore : masterizza :D .
<mibofra> masterizzatore : legge e masterizza :) .
<_matteo> ciao a tutti
<sin> hola!con mypaint è possibilel aprire i pdf?
<eugenio> scusate qualcuno sa come possa essere possibile avere una doppia barra delle applicazioni, doppi menù ecc
<java> buonasera a tutti
<_matteo> sera
<cabugli> buonasera
<java> c'è qualche santo che può aiutarmi ad installare java su un server ubuntu?
<cabugli> vorrei installare lubuntu su un portatile tramite USB
<cabugli> ho scaricato il .ISO sulla pennetta, ora che devo fare?
<java> perdonate l'insistenza ma non riesco proprio...
<cabugli_> rieccomi
<cabugli_> non capisco perché va sempre giù la connessione
<mibofra> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mibofra> grazie ubot :D .
<Francesco_> buonasera a tutti
<Francesco_> W:GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Index , W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/u
<Francesco_> ho il seguente problema
<Francesco_> come lo posso risolvere?
<mibofra> ciao , così
<mibofra> cambi i sorgenti del software a main e dai sudo apt-get update in un terminale :D .
<Francesco_> dove lo trovo scusa?
<Francesco_> main ce l'ho selezionato
<Francesco_> tolgo gli altri?
<Francesco_> universe, restricted
<Francesco_> multiverse
<mibofra> in sorgenti software c'è it.ubuntu ecc
<mibofra> ?
<Francesco_> ho diverse pagine: software per ubuntu - altro software
<Francesco_> aggiornamenti
<Francesco_> autenticazione
<Francesco_> statistiche
<mibofra> la prima pagina o primo tab ?
<Francesco_> tab scusa
<java> scusatemi, ripropongo il mio problema, qualcuno ha idea di potermi aiutare?
<java> vorrei installare jaa 7
<mibofra> java7 non va ?
<java> proprio no...
<java> è come se non fosse installato
<mibofra> provato con il 6 ?
<java> avrei bisogno proprio del 7
<mibofra> ok
<java> lo vorrei installare su un server
<mibofra> sudo apt-get install java-7-runtime
<java> Unable to locate package java-7-runtime
<mibofra> con sudo apt-get ecc ?
<mibofra> dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install java-7-runtime :D .
<java> oddio potrebbe anche funzionare sai? =)
<java> ok come non detto
<java> E: Unable to locate package java-7-runtime
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> sei connesso alla rete ?
<java> scusa?
<mibofra> il server è connesso ad internet :D ?
<java> certo, certo.
<java> sono connesso tramite ssh
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> sudo apt-get update va ?
<java> sìsì
<java> altre idee di cosa possa essere la colpa di ciò?
<mibofra> in questo momento no .
<mibofra> sorry
<mibofra> prova con sudo apt-get install -f e riprova .
<java> mi serve java  7 poichè vorrei metter su un server di un gioco... solo che mi serve java.
<java> alla fine mi dice
<java>  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 97 not upgraded.
<mibofra> riprova sudo apt-get install java-7-runtime
<java> stesso errore di prima
<java> ora devo andare a mangiare, torno tra 10 minuti ;)
<mibofra> ciao :D .
<java>   sono tornato
<java> sei ancora qui?
<java> mibofra
<mibofra> si :D , passo un attimo dal wc però :D .
<mibofra> ok :D .
<java> secondo te
<java> dovrei chiedere sul forum?
<mibofra> prova :D .
<mibofra> chissà se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarti .
<mibofra> :)
<java> speriamo il mio amico mi stressa di brutto
<giordano> sono tornato ribadisco il mio problema che mi affligge da più di un mese, non riesco a masterizzare o a leggere i dvd non originali, ho trovato questa guida può essere per il mio caso? http://www.collectiontricks.it/forum/gnu-linux/Ct2759-ubuntu-non-vede-cd-dvd.html
<jester-> giordano: inesti cone dvd copiati
<jester-> ?
<jester-> intesi*
<giordano> si
<jester-> giordano: prova a copiarli con k9copy
<firelink> Salve, cerco info riguardo lo sfoglio di reti miste win/linux perché riscontro un comportamento anomalo ma non so come nasce.
<giordano> io vorrei masterizzare dei piccoli video fatti da me su di un Dvd, ma qualsiasi programma che io usi per masterizzare non riesco a masterizzare, ed ora mi capita che nautilus non riesce neanche a vedere un dvd vuoto vergine.
<jester-> giordano: k3b ti fa anche il caffè
<jester-> firelink: cioè?
<giordano> metto un dvd vergine nel lettore e k3b non lo vede.
<firelink> se avvio il sistema live di norma non posso sfogliare la rete win ne installare/cercare stampanti con messaggi di vario tipo
<firelink> le stesse azioni compiute dopo aver aviato (ed eventualemnte anche spento) un sistema linux con samba installato i pc win continua a dare disponibilità delle condivisioni e quindi anche il live-cd sfoglia la rete, installa stampanti e funziona senza far una piega!
<firelink> in pratica è win che dorme!
<firelink> ma perché?
<firelink> e se il live-cd nn è predisposto con samba come fa a funzionare??
<firelink> dimenticavo, si tratta di w-xp, perché con il netbook che ha 7starter è un'altro paio di maniche e nn ho indagato ancora
<frapez> salve a tutti
<frapez> si sa quando esca la nuova versione di ubuntu?
<dod> 18/10
<pdor> ciao se metto un iperlink in calc a un file wav cliccandolo parte...ma come faccio a farlo partire con la tastiera?
<pdor> vorrei registrare la macro che fa partire la musica
<_matteo> ragazzi kubuntu non mi fa connettere ad internet
<_matteo> qualche suggerimento=?
<_matteo> *suggerimento?
<pdor> qualche precisazione?:)
<pdor> poi non garantisco che ti so aiutare
<pdor> ero qui a chiedere aiuto pure io
<_matteo> pdor, dici a me?
<pdor> si
<_matteo> ho configurato la chiavetta wind
<pdor> come minimo vogliono sapere con che tipo di connessione vuoi collegarti
<_matteo> ma non mi fa connettere
<_matteo> wireless
<_matteo> su quest'altro pc
<pdor> io ho xubuntu
<_matteo> funziona benissimo con ubuntu 12.04
<pdor> se collego un cell mi si attiva la funzione collega a rete mobile
<pdor> la vedi?
<_matteo> che?? nn ti seguo
<pdor> vedi la scheda rete mobile attiva?
<pdor> e non so se funziona con usb 3
<_matteo> si e la configuro pure
<_matteo> ma nn mi fa connettere
<_matteo> con lubuntu e ubuntu tt ok
<pdor> non ti so dire altro allora
<pdor> orario sfigato direi
<_matteo> cmq è strano
<_matteo> nn mai avuto un problema del genere
<_matteo> stavo tanto bene con lubuntu
<_matteo> kakkio
<pdor> _matteo: si strano visto che nessuno dice niente prova con un aggiornamento
<_matteo> che??
<pdor> aggiorna ilgiai  sistema se non l'hai gi fatto
<_matteo> ma se ti sto dicendo che non si connette come kakkio lo aggiorno??
<pdor> e come sei collegato?
<_matteo> aiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pdor> hai solo quella connessione li?
<_matteo> con un altro pipì ehhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm pc
<_matteo> si solo quella connessione
<pdor> mi spiace ti faccio solo perdere tempo
<pdor> riprova piu tardi
<pdor> o domani
<_matteo> tu come configuri la connessione wireless
<_matteo> oppure hai adsl
<pdor> adsl e wireless ma tehrnet
<pdor> ethernet
<Virunga> Utilizzando virtualbox ho provato ad installare i guest additions ma non riesco a trovare dove monta l'immagine iso.
<Virunga> In /mnt non c'è. Potete aiutarmi?
<Virunga> Avrei bisogno anche di modificare il layout scelto della tastiera, da terminale perché non gui.
<mapreri> mibofra: son curioso anch'io di sapere come si fa... qui non c'è il comodissimo `loadkeys` :P
<_matteo> ciao belli!
<Guest52979> bello ubuntu vero?
<Virunga> mapreri: vuoi sapere come si fa?
<toto> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> ciao :) .
<Guest74936> chi mi puo dare un aiuto
<nannes> !chi | Guest74936
<ubot-it> Guest74936: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<nannes> !qualcuno | Guest74936
<ubot-it> Guest74936: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<branda89> mi serve un aiuto urgente contattate in privato
<mibofra> nannes offrirà con piacere il suo supporto, non è vero ?
<mibofra> :)
<nannes> (a caro prezzo)
<nannes> lol
<Guest74936> mi serve aiuto vorrei inserire sfondi animati su kubuntu esiste davvero dream......
<Virunga> Come posso conoscere la versione di kernel installata?
<mibofra> uname -a
<Virunga> Quale comando posso usare ?
<Virunga> grazie
<mibofra> prego
<guess75> ciao a tutti possibile che nessuno abbia mai usato sfondi animati kubuntu grazie
<guess75> esiste pluning x questo tipo di animazione
<dod> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=33584
<dod> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=149291  guess75
<guess75>  DreamDesktop esiste si o no dod
<dod> non so di DreamDesktop
<dod> per come il tipo abbia animato il wallpaper chiedi a lui. non ha usato un programma con gui di sicuro.
<dod> e siamo ot
<guess75> ma dicono che in giro c e
<dod> su google vedo che e' su 4.9
<dod> kde 4.9
<guess75> io ho 4.9.2
<guess75> e di quel tipo di animazione nulla
<dod> allora prova a cercarlo con muon
<guess75> non c e
<dod> allora mi sa che devi aspettare
<guess75> io ho linux 3.2.0-32-generic-pae kde 4.9.2
<dod> oppure cerchi direttamente sul sito del pacchetto e del suo sviluppatore in kde.
<guess75> ok
<dod> e controlla bene se prendi un pacchetto che le dipendenze siano tutte soddisfatte..
<dod> versioni delle librerie, altrimenti fai un macello.
<guess75> lo so mi sa che aspetto 12.10 la ci dovra essere
<guess75> quando esce tu lo sai
<dod> possibile si. 18/10/12
<guess75> speriamo in compenso mi ha aggiornato il plasma kde e gli effetti
<dod> va' particolarmente bene. riferito da chi usa versioni alpha di kde.
<guess75> ok
<dod> non so la prossima kubuntu che versione avra' di preciso.
<guess75> 12.10 kde 5.0
<dod> ok
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<gaetano> nn riesco a installare ubuntu
<gaetano> nn riconosce gli hd
<gaetano> sono con il cd live chi mi aiuta?
<gaetano> ce qualcuno
<gaetano> helloooo
<gaetano> az nn ci sta nessuno
<a7x> torna domani mattina
<gaetano> uno che mi aiuta e da ieri che cerco di installare
<gaetano> ho provato anche mint
<gaetano> nulla
<gaetano> nn riconosce gli hd
<gaetano> nn e che devo scaricare una versione piu completa?
<gaetano> rega
<gaetano> mi serve solo che riconosca gli hd poi me la sbrigo io
<nannes> gaetano: vai nel bios e modifica la modalità SATA
<gaetano> sono sata 2
<gaetano> come devo mettere?
<gaetano> io ho due hd
<nannes> No gaetano. Intendo dire *Modalità*
<gaetano> in uno ho windows
<gaetano> e credo e auto
<nannes> Togli AHCI  e  metti IDE
<gaetano> ok provo
<gaetano> come salvo sta pagina?
<gaetano> ce un comando mi pare
<gaetano> che si va nel bios cosi
<nannes> gaetano: In che senso "salvare" sta pagina?
<nannes> Per tornare qui in chat più tardi?
<gaetano> devo riavviare nn so
<gaetano> si
<nannes> Oppure per salvare le mie indicazioni?
<gaetano> per tornare
<gaetano> un video ho visto che si va nel bios da qui
<a7x> c'è ancora il bisogno di impostare IDE?
<gaetano> sono nuovo di linux rega
<a7x> gaetano, un paio di consigli allora
<gaetano> solo nn riconosce gli hd
<a7x> se vuoi aiuto ci sono 2 metodi
<gaetano> dimmi
<a7x> 1. Iscriversi sul forum 2. Venire qui in chat ad orari decenti
<gaetano> e ma e da ieri
<gaetano> su unoi mi sono iscritto
<a7x> sono solo consigli.
<gaetano> da mint
<gaetano> e nn mi dava lo stesso la chat
<a7x> chiedi anche lì allora, domani probabilmente ti risponderanno sul forum :)
<gaetano> e da ieri che provo
<nannes> gaetano: Ci son mille modi per entrare. Per esempio puoi aprire Firefox, entrare nel sito http://webchat.freenode.net  e compili i campi (nickname ecc). Su CHANNEL ci devi mettere  #ubuntu-it
<nannes> gaetano: Altrimenti puoi usare il programma xChat. Scegli Server IRC freenode   ed entri nel canale #ubuntu-it
<Fetentone> L'avete spaventato e fatto scappare... avrete un utilizzatore di winzoz sulla coscienza! :D
<pdor> nessuno mi sa dire che comando e' equivalente al clic del maus su un iperlink in calc?
<pdor> che tasti
<pdor> devo registrare una macro che attivi un iperlink su calc
<pdor> link ipertesto
<ParanoidAndroid> night
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-06
<Manuz>  ciao
<cortexA9> ciao
<cristian_c> cortexA9, ciao, sei il nome di un processore per tablet :)
<cortexA9> volevo provare ubuntu server
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> sto scaricando
<cortexA9> ho bisogno di metterlo su una chiavetta usb e renderlo persistente
<cristian_c> cortexA9, e il problema è...?
<cortexA9> volevo sapere se qualcuno l'ha gia fatto..
<cristian_c> ne dubito che qui ci siano molti che mettono ubuntu server su usb
<cristian_c> almeno in questo momento
<cristian_c> *senza ne
<cristian_c> cortexA9, in ogni caso prova, se non va non va :D
<cortexA9> ok grazie
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. perso pulsanti minimize,maximize,close sulle finestre, per riattivarli  devo lanciare da compiz fusion icon -> reload manager
<PreppyRock> possibile una soluzione automatica?
<_matteo> ciao a tutti. come faccio le mie distribuzioni personalizzate di lubuntu? conoscete software tipo remastersys
<_matteo> oppure va bene remastersys stesso?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<_matteo> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> cu fu
<jester-> !qualcuo | _matteo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuo'
<jester-> !qualcuno | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<_matteo> jester-, mo va cagher l'ho fatta la domanda leggi e sta zitto
<_matteo> dici sempre le stesse cose e mandi ubot!
<dariobergamo> salve a tutti
<dariobergamo> ho un grosso problema
<_matteo> ecco adesso mandi un altro ubot??
<dariobergamo> non mi funziona più la scheda di rete
<jester-> _matteo: sono entrato da 2 minuti e non leggo nessuna domanda e a cagher ci vai tu e di corsa
<dariobergamo> problem with last version kubuntu
<jester-> dariobergamo: sei col cavo adesso?
<cristian_c> dariobergamo, che problema?
<dariobergamo> no ho 2 pc
<dariobergamo> l'altro e on
<dariobergamo> ma non pox mettere il  cavo
<dariobergamo> allora ho l'ultima versione e ieri ho fatto degli aggiornamenti e ho acceso sta mattina e non va più internet
<dariobergamo> il wifi
<jester-> dariobergamo: terminale: lspci | grep network
<dariobergamo> non mi prende il comando
<dariobergamo> preso
<dariobergamo> dopo ke faccio
<jester-> dariobergamo: sul pc interessato naturalemnte e scrivi bene lspci | grep -i network
<dariobergamo> ?
<jester-> dariobergamo: dicci che risponde
<dariobergamo> e molto lunga da sintetizzare cmq mi scrive della memoria kernel, drivers
<jester-> dariobergamo: compare broadcom, rtl, intel ?
<dariobergamo> no
<dariobergamo> anke perke ho come scheda di rete ho atheros
<jester-> dariobergamo: rfkill list  ha quache si?
<dariobergamo> non c'è la lista che dici te c'è  other options
<dariobergamo> selection driver
<dariobergamo> display options
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> dariobergamo: e iwconfig vede wlan0?
<dariobergamo> no
<dariobergamo> io digito
<jester-> dariobergamo: prova a rivviare con il kernel precedente
<dariobergamo> e come si fa?
<jester-> al boot vai in previous linux version
<dariobergamo> non si può mettere i driver precedenti?
<jester-> dariobergamo:  controlla in driver aggiuntivi se vede qualcosa ma atheros non dovrebbe avere problemi
<dariobergamo> ma non mi pox connettere
<jester-> dariobergamo: eh ma guardare in driver aggiuntiivi no serve essere connesso
<jester-> dariobergamo: lsmod | grep eth9
<dariobergamo> ok
<dariobergamo> mi ha scritto usage lsmod
<jester-> lsmod | grep eth9
<dariobergamo> non trovo il simbolo che separa
<jester-> shift + \
<jester-> a sinistra di 1
<dariobergamo> thanks
<dariobergamo> mi ha detto file o directory non esistente
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo modprobe eth9
<dariobergamo> fatal modul rth0 not found
<jester-> dariobergamo: sociro che si aubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> sicuro*
<dariobergamo> si
<jester-> o hai messo un kernel foresto
<dariobergamo> no ho messo l'ultima versione
<dariobergamo> di kubuntu
<jester-> dariobergamo: uname -r
<dariobergamo> ho la tastiera sfasata non mi prende il trattino c...
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo modprobe ath9k
<dariobergamo> fatto
<jester-> iwconfig
<dariobergamo> ci siamo
<dariobergamo> mi dice no wireless
<dariobergamo> no exstensions
<jester-> dariobergamo: uname -a  tastiera inglese dove esser ? il -
<dariobergamo> uname extra operand
<jester-> dariobergamo: rebbot con kernel precedente
<dariobergamo> non so come si fa
<dariobergamo> riavvio
<jester-> dariobergamo: lo vedi il menu al boot?
<dariobergamo> no si avvia direttamente
<jester-> se no pigia ripetutamenta shift mentre parte
<dariobergamo> ok
<dariobergamo> ora riavvio
<dariobergamo> no non prende shift
<dariobergamo> si è riavviato
<jester-> dariobergamo: esc
<jester-> dariobergamo: spe
<jester-> dariobergamo: kdesudo dolphin /etc/default/grub
<dariobergamo> questo sempre in kosole
<dariobergamo> o riavvio
<dariobergamo> ?
<jester-> si
<jester-> si apre un file
<dariobergamo> io riavvio e premo esco esatto?
<jester-> dariobergamo: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> aggiungi # come sora e salva
<dariobergamo> io ho riavviato ma anke con esc non cambia
<jester-> dariobergamo: kdesudo dolphin /etc/default/grub
<jester-> dariobergamo: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> dariobergamo aggiungi # alla riga di cui sopra e salva
<jester-> dariobergamo: quindi sudo update-grub
<jester-> e sudo reboot
<dariobergamo> ok
<dariobergamo> ora provo
<matteo_> jester-, SCUSAMI di nuovo non volevo offenderti con arroganza ho frainteso io..
<micheg> a proposito di grub il tempo di timeout come è espresso in secondi? cioè se lo volessi istantaneo posso mettere GRUB_TIMEOUT=1
<jester-> micheg: è in secondi
<dariobergamo> il primo passaggio
<dariobergamo> è andato
<micheg> grazie, è da poco che mi sono modernizzato usavo ancora lilo
<jester-> doh
<jester-> dariobergamo: quindi sudo update-grub
<dariobergamo> il secondo comando non lo prende
<cristian_c> matteo_ esponi il problema
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo update-grub
<dariobergamo> fatto
<dariobergamo> poi riavvio
<jester-> micheg: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  cazzeggia per 10 secondi, secorreggi  il file devi sempre dare sudo update-grub
<matteo_> cristian_c, si ok chiedevo come posso creare le mie distribuzioni personali con pacchetti e software installato?
<micheg> si quello lo avevo capito ;-)
<micheg> altra domanda, c'è qualche truccazzo per correggere le performance un pò deludenti di unity con le schede grafiche intel integrate?
<jester-> matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<cristian_c> !backup | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> comunque sì, remastersys
<dariobergamo> si è riavviato....
<jester-> dariobergamo: con menu?
<cristian_c> matteo_ oppure ubuntu builder, ma non posso dire altro, perché non si trova nei repo (per adesso...)
<dariobergamo> non cambia mi da sempre connessione con cabo
<dariobergamo> cavo
<dariobergamo> si con menu
<jester-> dariobergamo: riavviato con kernel precedente?
<matteo_> ok come posso configurarlo in italiano remastersys?
<cristian_c> matteo_, in che senso?
<dariobergamo> ho riavviato con i comandi che mi hai dato
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo rfkill list
<matteo_> l'ho installato ma è in inglese
<matteo_> provo a seguire il wiki di jester-
<jester-> se lo hai gia installato segui le procedure
<matteo_> jester-, per tradurlo dici?
<dariobergamo> sudo rifkill comand not found mi ce
<jester-> matteo_: per creare la distro, dubunto che ci sia la traduziione in it
<jester-> dubito*
<matteo_> jester-, sul tuo link dovrebbe partire in italiano
<matteo_> cmq è chiaro lo stesso
<dariobergamo> non si può ripristinare i driver precedenti?
<dariobergamo> prima andava
<dariobergamo> allora
<dariobergamo> ?
<dariobergamo> sono sulla lista
<jester-> dariobergamo: che lista
<jester-> il driver atheros è nel kernel
<jester-> dariobergamo: hai pacioccato qualcosa?
<dariobergamo> no gli ho solo fatto gli aggiornamenti che mi appaiono nelle notifiche
<jester-> dariobergamo: hai riavviato con quale kernel
<dariobergamo> ho fatto il comando e mi dice la versione di kubuntu
<dariobergamo> con il solito
<dariobergamo> non mi fa fare altro b
<jester-> uname -r
<jester-> dariobergamo: al boot sei entrato in previous linux version?
<jester-> e avviato da li?
<dariobergamo> lo riavvio un altra volta e premo o esc
<dariobergamo> o scift
<jester-> dariobergamo: se hai corretto i lfile, salvato e fdato update grub il menu lo vedi
<dariobergamo> non c'è nessun menu nel boot
<dariobergamo> va drettamente
<dariobergamo> al uname
<jester-> dariobergamo: allora non ha fatto
<jester-> dariobergamo: kdesudo dolphin /etc/defalut/grub
<jester-> dariobergamo: ci sei?
<dariobergamo> ora ritorno in kosole
<dariobergamo> avevo riavviato
<jester-> dariobergamo: e riavvii sempre col medesimo kernel mica cambia nulla
<jester-> e metti la tastiera in itlaiano
<jester-> italiano*
<dariobergamo> facciamo prima quello dove si imposta
<jester-> dai sudo loadkeys it
<jester-> poi guarderai nelle systemconfig
<dariobergamo> impossibile aprire il file it
<dariobergamo> mi dice
<dariobergamo> altrimenti metto nel metodo d'inserimento
<dariobergamo> un modello di tastiera diiverso
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo loadkeys it dovrebbe caricarlo
<dariobergamo> uff non me lo carica
<jester-> dariobergamo: ma hai installato la linguia it?
<dariobergamo> si il sistema è in ita
<jester-> allora vai in sustem config tastiera e metti il layout in tlalico
<dariobergamo> vado su impostazioni sistema
<dariobergamo> ci sono in tastiera
<dariobergamo> ora
<dariobergamo> mi dice solo il modello da impostare
<jester-> ora guarda come metterla in it
<dariobergamo> mappature
<jester-> vai in regioni lingue
<dariobergamo> o avanzate
<dariobergamo> e dove sta non lo vedo
<jester-> mappature cosa c'è dentro
<dariobergamo> sono le scorciatoie
<jester-> vai in òingue
<jester-> lingue
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<dariobergamo> dove non c'è dove sono io c'è solo mappature hw
<dariobergamo> e  avanzate
<jester-> dariobergamo: nel pannello do cntrollo
<dariobergamo> ma nelle impostazioni di sistema
<dariobergamo> ?
<dariobergamo> mi dici la voce?
<dariobergamo> che non trovo lingue
<cristian_c> Supporto lingue
<dariobergamo> nn c'è
<cristian_c> dariobergamo, scrivi nella hud 'language'
<adam_> ciao avrei un problema nella lettura dei dvd
<cristian_c> adam_, che problema
<cristian_c> ?
<dariobergamo> il sistema è in ita
<dariobergamo> e tutto settato giusto
<adam_> vorrei sapere perchè quando li metto nel lettore dvd si vedono diversamente rispetto a vlc
<cristian_c> adam_, in che senso? Che software usi?
<dariobergamo> kubuntu
<jester-> dariobergamo: dispositivi di immissione--mappature
<jester-> dariobergamo: metti la spunta a configura mappature
<adam_> io uso vlc, però ad esempio quando provo a riprodurre un dvd lo fa nel modo sbagliato
<jester-> agginugi
<cristian_c> adam_, in che senso?
<jester-> dariobergamo: poi sposti it per primo
<dariobergamo> ci siamo  jester
<dariobergamo>  messo ita
<jester-> applica
<dariobergamo> ora per la scheda di rete
<dariobergamo> fatto
<dariobergamo> devo riuscire a ripristinare il wifi
<jester-> dariobergamo: kdesudo dolphin /etc/default/grub
<jester-> la vedi GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 ?
<adam_> per capirci, con lettore dvd posso scegliere tutte le scene dal menù e riprodurre tutti i contenuti del dvd mentre con vlc e simili sembra che tagli dei pezzi dal menù e quindi devo entrare nell'iso per poterli vedere
<dariobergamo> mi da errore
<dariobergamo> fontconfig
<dariobergamo> warning
<cristian_c> adam_, ho capito
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> adam_, com'è codificato il dvd
<cristian_c> ?
<adam_> non saprei
<cristian_c> adam_, lo da con tutti i dvd con menù questo problema vlc?
<dariobergamo> ci sono
<cristian_c> adam_, la codfica la vedi dalle proprietà :)
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo dpkg --configure -a  ha fatto qualcosa?
<dariobergamo> per rimuovere i pacchetti
<dariobergamo> si
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo apt-get uograde
<jester-> dariobergamo: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dariobergamo> legge i pacchetti
<adam_> cristian_c, adesso guardo, il problema era particolarmente evidente con un dvd, magari esisteva anche in altri ma non lo ho notato
<dariobergamo> mi ha fatto l'elenco dei pacchetti
<dariobergamo> ieri mi dava errori conn nvidia
<dariobergamo> cosa faccio ora?
<jester-> cosa ha fatto
<dariobergamo> mi dice che c'è da aggiornare nvidia
<jester-> dariobergamo: kdesudo nano /etc/default/grub
<jester-> dariobergamo: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 diventa #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> control x per uscir s per salcare
<adam_> cristian_c, ho trovato la codifica, MPEG-1/2video(mpgv)
<cristian_c> adam_, hai provato con totem o altri software?
<adam_> ho provato con riproduttore video  ma da la stessa cosa
<dariobergamo> fontconfig warning
<adam_> cristian_c, ho appena riprovato con riproduttore di filmati ed ora funziona... per quale motivo con vlc non va?
<jester-> dariobergamo: sa di sistema sminchianto, se non si colleghi col cavo pre finire l'upgrade la vedo molto dura
<doom_> adam_: non so se vlc riesce a far vedere i menu dei dvd
<jester-> dariobergamo: non ti fa correggere il file?
<jester-> dariobergamo: nano si apre o no
<cristian_c> adam_, boh, sono programmi diversi
<cristian_c> adam_, l'importante è comunque che hai risolto
<dariobergamo> no ma risolvo che cerco una conessione cablata
<dariobergamo> è l'unica
<dariobergamo> mi sa
<jester-> eh
<adam_> doom_, si lo riproduce, ma non in  tutte le sue parti
<cristian_c> adam_, può essere che uno utilizza qt e l'altro gtk, ma non sono sicuro
<jester-> dariobergamo: eh
<cristian_c> *che sia per quello
<adam_> cristian_c, esatto l'importante è aver risolto
<jester-> dariobergamo: comunque a boot se tieni prmuto maiusc (shift) dovrebbe comparire il menu di gub
<intore> ciao a tutti, sto tentandi installare la 12.04 in italiano da cd presente nel libro hoepli su questa versione ma compare il messaggio "unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem". Se provo con l'usb creata da unetbootin compare il messaggio "error-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found". cosa ne dite?
<cristian_c> intore, parli del Cd Italiano personalizzato?
<intore> cristian_c, si
<jester-> intore: mo sei con winzoz?
<cristian_c> intore, prova a chiedere a peppe84, che lo ha curato
<intore> jester-, si
<cristian_c> cioè non da solo
<intore> ciao peppe84, ti riporto l'errore che mi compare quando avvio il cd italiano personalizzato che ho dal libro Hoepli sulla 12.04: "unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem". mi sai aiutare?
<jester-> intore: fatti una bella usb con http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  fai scaricare direttamente la iso
<_matteo> ragazzi qualcuno di voi usa lubuntu 12.04? Avendo installato il desktop kde come scelgo di avviarlo sempre?
<jester-> intore: è il miglior tool in circolazione
<cristian_c> _matteo, io lo uso
<_matteo> ok
<_matteo> l'ho preferito perché gira meglio sul mio vecchio asus l5
<_matteo> sto terminando l'installazione di kde
<cristian_c> _matteo, dalla schermata di login scegli la sessione Ubuntu
<cristian_c> *Lubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, kde vuoi installare
<_matteo> cristian_c, io ho selezionato l'avvio automatico
<intore> jester-, dici che unetbootin non va bene? l'ho provato ma mi da l'errore "error no default or ui configuration directive found". ora scarico quello per windowss
<cristian_c> diciamo che scegli la sessione Kde o kubuntu
<cristian_c> _matteo, allora disattivalo momentaneamente
<_matteo> come?
<cristian_c> vediamo in utenti e gruppi se c'è
<_matteo> ok
<_matteo> comunque mi ha aggiunto molte voci al menu oddio...
<cristian_c> _matteo, l'hanno tolto da Utenti e gruppi
<_matteo> ah
<_matteo> praticamente oltre alla grafica mi ha installato varie applicazioni a cominciare da libre office.. te credo che pesava tanto
<_matteo> quindi cristian_c come faccio?
<cristian_c> _matteo, ho trovato un file conf
<cristian_c> fammi guardare
<_matteo> ok
<cristian_c> [base] ## uncomment and set autologin username to enable autologin # autologin=dgod
<cristian_c> in /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<cristian_c> direi che siamo a posto
<_matteo> non è possibile in modalità grafica
<_matteo> ?
<cristian_c> (però hanno il senso dell'umorismo)
<cristian_c> _matteo, eh, l'hanno tolto
<_matteo> cristian_c, nn ti seguo..
<cristian_c> non c'è più l'opzione in gui, in utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> ti devi adattare
<cristian_c> oppure chiedi di rimetterla
<_matteo> come?
<cristian_c> _matteo, forse su ubuntu brainstorm
<cristian_c> _matteo, ma a teinteressa risolvere, giusto?
<_matteo> certo ed anche capire..
<_matteo> sai sono una newentry
<cristian_c> _matteo, allora fai una modifica temporanea a quel file
<_matteo> ok aspetto che finisca l'installazione
<cristian_c> tipo gli togli il commento e usi =tua_username
<_matteo> ??
<_matteo> aspetta che riavvio
<cristian_c> # autologin=dgod
<_matteo> ha finito
<cristian_c> lol
<Feroce> Ciao a tutti: ho recuperato un mer(d)aviglioso scanner+stampante lexmark x2250. Considerando che sul mio sistema gira una ubuntu 10.04 lts e che in giro su siti ufficiali e ufficiosi non ho trovato driver per linux, c'è modo di utilizzare lo scanner senza dover installare una virtual machine con dentro xp solo per acquisire quattro foto? Scanner e stampanti sono periferiche della cui installazione sotto linux praticaente non so nien
<Feroce> te. Grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Feroce, vai di: lsusb && lsusb -t
<_matteo> cristian_c, ho riavviato ma non mi carica kde
<cristian_c> _matteo, l'hai fatta la modifica?
<cristian_c> al file
<_matteo> no ma ho provato a cambiare la sessione e scegliere kde openbox ma è uguale a prima..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> da dove?
<Feroce> cristian_c, grazie dell'attenzione. Trovi l'output su http://pastebin.com/JwC9jimv
<_matteo> quando dal menu shutdown scegli "cambia utente", nn è lo stesso?
<cristian_c> Feroce, la stampante sembra installata, lo scanner no
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=, 12M
<cristian_c> _matteo, sì, è lo stesso
<_matteo> appunto
<_matteo> ma non cambia nulla
<Feroce> cristian_c, purtroppo mi servirebbe solo la parte scanner, è una multifunzione
<cristian_c> _matteo, prova a fare la modifica che ho detto
<cristian_c> Feroce, uhm, devo guardare solo un secondo
<_matteo> cristian_c, allora ricapitoliamo
<_matteo> dimmi
<_matteo> ho aperto il file, cosa modifico?
<cristian_c> # autologin=dgod
<cristian_c> togli il commento
<cristian_c> e poi sostituisci dgod con la tua username
<cristian_c> fammi vedere come viene
<_matteo> nn ho capito.. il commento sarebbe #?
<Feroce> sì
<_matteo> ma guarda
<_matteo> autologin=matteo non c'è il commento
<cristian_c> Feroce, prova i driver per questa: Lexmark X2230
<cristian_c> è simile
<Feroce> cristian_c, esistono per linux? ora provo
<cristian_c> Feroce, per questa qui sì
<Feroce> cristian_c, ma devo usare sane?
<cristian_c> non è proprio la tua, ma...
<cristian_c> Feroce, che stupido che sono, ho cercato per la stampante, scusa
<cristian_c> devo guardare sul sito di sane, non openprinting, lol
<cristian_c> _matteo, che stupido che sono
<cristian_c> _matteo, dovresti aggiungerlo il commento
<cristian_c> lol
<_matteo> ah mo si
<cristian_c> # autologin=matteo
<_matteo> due volte cancelletto?
<cristian_c> una
<cristian_c> alla riga
<_matteo> autologin giusto?
<_matteo> però non mi fa salvare perché non ho i permessi
<cristian_c> Feroce, ok, di default non c'è, guardo negli altri backend
<Feroce> grazie, cristian_c
<cristian_c> _matteo, come ho messo io:  # autologin=matteo
<cristian_c> _matteo, aprilo con gedit e sudo
<cristian_c> o leafpad
<Feroce> _matteo, se stai usando gedit e devi avere i permesi di root, devi aprire il programma con gksudo gedit
<_matteo> ??
<Feroce> apri il terminale e scrivi
<cristian_c> o anche con sudo
<_matteo> se installo nautilus?
<Feroce> gksudo gedit
<cristian_c> Feroce, deve aprire un file in particolare
<Feroce> eh...appunto gksudo gedit e poi APRI-SFOGLIA etc...
<_matteo> figurati gedit non è installato oddio...
<_matteo> cristian_c, sto installando gedit
<_matteo> sennò non andiamo avanti
<Feroce> oppure "gksudo gedit /percorso/del/file"
<Feroce> _matteo, ma che distro stai usando?
<Feroce> sei su di un server?
<_matteo> lubuntu 12.04
<Feroce> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> _matteo, potevi fare con leafpad
<_matteo> ho appena installato kde e vorrei provarlo tutto qui
<cristian_c> sudo leafpad ecc...
<_matteo> cristian_c, e che ne so.. te l'ho detto che sono neofita
<cristian_c> Feroce, ho controllato nei backend di sane, e non c'è neanche in external però forse ci sono i proprietari
<Feroce> benissimo, cristian_c: sai come trovarli? Sul sito di lexmark, forse?
<cristian_c> Feroce, o dei workaround, tipo usano driver per altri modelli
<_matteo> cristian_c, ma basta solo quella modifica?
<Feroce> mi pare di non averli visti
<cristian_c> Feroce, avevo trovato il supporto linux sul sito di lexmark, ma non mi ricordo se comprende anche gli scanner
<cristian_c> _mateo, per avere il login sì
<cristian_c> poi lo scegli e vedi se in questo modo te lo salva
<_matteo> ok provo
<Feroce> cristian_c , http://support.lexmark.com/index?pmv=print&page=content&locale=it&productCode=LEXMARK_Z645&segment=SUPPORT&actp=TOP_DOCS&userlocale=IT_IT&id=RE108
<cristian_c> poi mi pasti il file per dirti se va bene
<Feroce> questa potrebbe essere la pietra tombale, mi pare
<cristian_c> Feroce, uhm, non è detto
<cristian_c> Feroce, ho fatto funzionare dei multi che sembravano persi
<Feroce> sono nelle tue mani
<cristian_c> Feroce, ho trovato qualcosa
<Feroce> bene!
<cristian_c> ma non riesco ad aprire il link
<Feroce> male!
<Feroce> :)
<cristian_c> ti metto in query
<Feroce> vai
<_matteo> cristian_c, non funziona il login
<cristian_c> Feroce, visto?
<cristian_c> _matteo, pasta il file: cat /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | _matteo
<ubot-it> _matteo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Feroce> cristian_c, sì grazie, ti ho risposto
<_matteo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263613/
<cristian_c> _matteo, e non vedi il login se riavvi il sistema?
<_matteo> nono
<cristian_c> forse devi riavviare prima qualcosa
<_matteo> ??
<Feroce> cristian_c, adesso devo scappare. Grazie dell'aiuto sin qui. Lascio il pc acceso, se trovi qualcosa puoi pscrivermi pure. Sarò qui fra 40 minuti circa
<cristian_c> _matteo, ma perché usi lxdm invece di lightdm?
<cristian_c> sei sulla 12.04?
<cristian_c> ciao Feroce
<_matteo> nn vi seguo
<_matteo> cristian_c, ??
<cristian_c> _matteo, stai usando Precise?
<_matteo> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> _matteo, ho fatto una domanda
<_matteo> dimmi è caduta la linea
<_matteo> ??
<cristian_c> 13:20:24 <cristian_c> _matteo, stai usando Precise?
<_matteo> uso lubuntu 12.04 dovrebbe essere precise...
<_matteo> cristian_c, ci sei?
<pas> ciao a tutti ... a un mio amico è scoparso il desktop ... si vede tutto blù ... se vado in cambia desktop non si applicano una nuova foto
<pas> a me sembra come se lo sfondo sia stato sostituito da un colore unico ...
<pas> lui sta usando lubuntu
<cristian_c> _matteo, è strano perché viene usato lightdm di default, non lxdm
<_matteo> quindi?
<cristian_c> _matteo, non so bene cosa hai fatto
<_matteo> che faccio?
<cristian_c> _matteo, dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<_matteo> ho modificato il file che mi hai scritto sopra
<cristian_c> pas, bisogna vedere cosa ha fatto
<pas> diceh ha installato gli aggiornamenti
<pas> all'inizio non vedeva neanche più le cartelle
<pas> io sono collegato con lui tramite teamviewer
<pas> è un pc molto datato
<_matteo> cristian_c, ecco il risultato:
<cristian_c> _matteo, digita il comando
<_matteo> atteo@matteo-L5C:~$ dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<_matteo> ii  liblightdm-gobject-1-0               1.2.1-0ubuntu1.1                        LightDM GObject client library
<_matteo> ii  lightdm                              1.2.1-0ubuntu1.1                        Display Manager
<_matteo> ii  lightdm-gtk-greeter                  1.1.5-0ubuntu1                          LightDM GTK+ Greeter
<_matteo> matteo@matteo-L5C:~$ cr
<FloodBotIt1> _matteo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<_matteo> pardon
<cristian_c> pas, spero non abbia usato dei ppa
<pas> non so ma ne dubito
<cristian_c> _matteo, forse ho capito
<pas> fa gli aggiornamenti automatici
<_matteo> ok dimmi
<pas> ha 60 anni
<cristian_c> pas, eh, ma moltissimi usano i ppa e neanche se ne rendono conto
<cristian_c> _matteo, la modifica che hai fatto forse non ha effetto perché non stai usando lxdm
<cristian_c> _matteo, prima di tutto ripristina
<pas> cristian_c che posso fare per vedere?
<_matteo> ok fatto
<cristian_c> pas, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> pas, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> _matteo, ora dovremo toccare lightdm
<_matteo> ok come
<cristian_c> _matteo, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<cristian_c> è questo il file giusto
<cristian_c> _matteo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<_matteo> cristian_c, che??
<cristian_c> se è vuoto ci aggiungi quella roba
<_matteo> no ti posto su pastebin
<cristian_c>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf è il nome di un file
<pas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263654/
<_matteo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> _matteo, ti consiglio di guardare il wiki per i problemi che hai , altrimenti in supporto avrai vita difficile
<pas> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263654/
<_matteo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263660/
<_matteo> guarda qui
<cristian_c> pas, a parte quelli di google, c'è questo: webupd8team-java-precise.list
<pas> cristian_c  pensi potrebbe essere java
<cristian_c> pas, non so cosa c'è dentro di pacchetti
<cristian_c> _matteo, devi commentare alcune righe
<cristian_c> _matteo, anzi, prova solo con questa: autologin-user=matteo
<pas> cristian_c  che posso fare al volo per capire quale è il problema ?
<cristian_c> oppure cambiagli user
<cristian_c> _matteo, e mettine uno a caso
<cristian_c> al posto di matteo
<_matteo> mah nn ho capito
<_matteo> possibile che è così difficile
<cristian_c> _matteo, anche prima hai commentato le righe
<cristian_c> _matteo, non vedo nulla di difficile a commentare una riga
<_matteo> ma nn so quale
<_matteo> hai visto il paste
<_matteo> ma il problema non è questo
<cristian_c> pas, prova a vedere quali pacchetti ci sono in quel ppa
<cristian_c> _matteo, te l'ho detto quale riga
<cristian_c> autologin-user=matteo
<_matteo> quando cambio utente e scelgo la sessione kde carica sempre lo stesso desktop capito?
<cristian_c> invece di commentarla cambia user
<cristian_c> mettino uno immaginario
<cristian_c> autologin-user=nessuno
<cristian_c> così
<pas> cristian_c non sono capace :-)
<cristian_c> pas, sto guardando
<cristian_c> pas, ho visto che un po' di cose le cambia
<cristian_c> pas, i pacchetti del ppa hanno delle dipendenze
<cristian_c> pas, potrebbero aver incasinato altri pacchetti
<pas> cristian_c novità?
<grivan111> ciao a tutti a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<grivan111> ciao avrei bisogno una mano cn ubuntu ki puo' aiutarmi ?
<tuxwizard> spara che vediamo se posso aiutarti...
<alkmist> ciao
<alkmist> su un altro computer kububuntu 12.04 non riesco più abilitare la connessione ne ethernet ne wireless
<alkmist> proprio non si spunta, il problema è successo dopo aver lacianto pppoeconf
<alkmist> ho già provato con rf kill all, ma senza successo
<alkmist> risolto stupidata: /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<grivan111> ciao a tutti ho un problema chi puo aiutarmi
<grivan111> nessuno?
<DD3my> grivan111, esponi il tuo problema
<DD3my> se qualcuno saprà verrà in tuo aiuto :)
<marta70> ciao
<marta70> ho messo downverter in ubuntu 1210, ma non funziona come mai ??
<Golars> posso chiedere una mano?
<tuxwizard> che succede Golars?
<Golars> ho un problema con i dischi
<Golars> il filesystem ha una dimensione di 109,1 GB
<Golars> ho usato l'analizzatore che in alto dice che ho occupato 103,5 GB mentre poi nel dettaglio dice che ne ho occupati 92,3
<Golars> praticamente anche se continuo a cancellare dati non mi aggiorna lo spazio vuoto e continua a dirmi che ho poco spazio a disposizione
<tuxwizard> sinceramente non saprei cosa consigliarti XD prova a riavviare...
<Golars> già provato ma non risolve il problema
<Golars> grazie lo stesso
<tuxwizard> di nulla.
<matteo_> ciao a tutti
<nellix> Salve , ho scaricato skype , tasto dx sul file scaricato , apri , si apre Ubunto softw center che mi dice "non trovato". (?!) Grazie
<matteo_> ragazzi come installo kde sulla mia Lubuntu 12.04?
<tuxwizard> nellix fai doppio clik con il  tasto sinistro e ti si apre il pacchetto fai installa e dovrebbe andare
<nellix> ok provo e riferisco  tnx
<matteo_> nellix, che distro hai?
<nellix> 12.o4
<matteo_> nellix, come hai scaricato il file?
<nellix> dal sito skype , è questo che volevi sapere ?
<matteo_> aspetta cancella tutto
<matteo_> apri il terminale e dimmi quando sei pronto
<nellix> Pronto
<matteo_> allora
<matteo_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/chat
<matteo_> sudo apt-get update
<matteo_> sudo apt-get install skype
<matteo_> ..e fammi sapere
<matteo_> nellix, ci sei?
<nellix> un attimo che credo che è andata , fammi verificare
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> intanto riavvio
<fili> Salve a tutti
<tuxwizard> ciao fili
<gian_> ciao, il programma creatore disco x usb, funziona solo con immagini ubuntu?
<tuxwizard> no anche con kubuntu
<thetom> Ciao a tutti!
<tuxwizard> ciao thetom
<gian_> si ma con altre distro non ubuntu, funziona?
<fili> ho appena installato xubuntu 12.04.1 ma i filmati su internet (youtube compreso) con firefox non vanno... il plugin shockwave flash è installato di default...
<matteo_> nellix, allora?
<tuxwizard> fili devi installare il plugin flash
<fili> ora provo....
<thetom> ho un problema che mi ha appena fatto cadere nel panico.. ho attaccato il mio disco usb con il backup di tutti i miei files. ricevo il seguente errore: http://pastebin.com/RZ4cHVuX . Torno a win, collego e non lo monta, dice che devo formattare. sapreste consigliarmi qualche soluzione?? li sopra c'è tutta la mia vita. aiuto!
<matteo_> nellix,
<thetom> ho provato anche a forzare il mount con sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2 /media/disco -o default,force,umask=0 ma non ne vuole sapere...
<Riccardo> ciao ragazzi scusate mi servirebbe java su kubuntu cosa devo scaricare ?
<fili> ho cercato "flash" nei componenti aggiuntivi disponibili, e firfox ha crashato!!!
<fili> come è possibile che una versione lts... appena installata funzioni a metà?? mah
<fili> e infatti nei forum più persone sono nelle mie condizioni...
<tuxwizard> fili, io uso la 10.04 secondo me la migliore fino ad ora.
<fili> ho ricercato "flash" e perlomeno al 2° tentativo non ha crashato...
<fili> cmq mi propone i componenti aggiuntivi per firefox, non i plugin...
<fili> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<thetom> Riccardo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java qui c'è tutto quello che ti serve
<Riccardo> grazie thetom molto gentile
<thetom> Riccardo: fondamentalmente penso ti serva sun java 6. devi programmare, far girare programmi o semplicemente visualizzare applicativi nel browser?
<fili> sul forum di ubuntu uno con lo stesso mio problema, ma nessuna soluzione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=534436
<fili> (dell'8 settembre)
<Riccardo> applicativi nel browser
<thetom> si, allora sun java 6 dovrebbe bastare..
<Riccardo> posso scaricarlo con muon softwarecenter
<thetom> se lo cerchi nel gestore pacchetti dovresti trovarlo
<thetom> ora sono su un'altra distro e non ti so dire con certezza
<thetom> Stacco un attimo che provo una cosa con winzoz per il mio hd
<tuxwizard> fili http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/internet/it/web-plugins.html
<tuxwizard> fili da terminale fai un sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fili> grazie... ora ci provo...
<tuxwizard> ok fammi sapere
<fili> niente, non va lo stesso...
<fili> tuxwizard, niente.. ho riavviato firefox ma non va...
<tuxwizard> prova a scaricare chromium dall'ubuntu software center e vedi se cmabia qualcosa
<fili> ok... provo più tardi che devo scappare
<fili> ciao a tutti
<ivee> Ciao a tutti, chi mi da una mano con UBUNTU 12.04 ? ho 4 problemi, li elenco ?
<cortexA9> ok
<micheg> oppure aspetti di averne 10 con la 12.10
<matteo_> ragazzi come installo kde sulla mia Lubuntu 12.04?
<micheg> qualche tempo fa, bastava: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<micheg> oppure sudo apt-get install kde
<micheg> e ti porti dietro meno roba
<micheg> o kde-core meno roba ancora
<matteo_> si ho provato ma mi installa tanta roba
<matteo_> l'unica cosa e che non riesco a farlo partire
<micheg> non hai kde nella scelta degli ambienti da avvire?
<matteo_> si ma non carica nulla
<micheg> mai hai installato tutti i pacchetti che ti chiedeva?
<matteo_> si tutti
<matteo_> ma la grafica non cambia
<micheg> cosa usa lubunto? ligthdm? ldm?
<matteo_> credo lightdm
<matteo_> credo...
<micheg> prova a rimuoverlo e mettere kdm
<micheg> nelle voci non hai kde-plasma desktop?
<matteo_> si
<micheg> e non ti carica poi kde? strano... un riavvio della macchina l'hai provato?
<matteo_> certo
<matteo_> qualcosa cambia ma non la grafica
<micheg> che significa?
<matteo_> ne so.. qualmusichetta in più
<matteo_> molpiù applicazioni ecc
<matteo_> aspe che devo riavviare
<Dunlop> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivee> ciao ragazzi
<ivee> qualcuno mi da una mano
<ivee> a far funzionare il mio Bluetooth Audio sender ?
<ivee> con l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu ora non mi funziona piu... :(
<ivee> ragazzi chi mi da una mano a configurare una periferica Bluetooth su Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<PK> ciao.. secondo voi qual'è la miglior versione\distribuzione linux? non sono molto esperto e vorrei avere un vostro parere
<giordano> xubuntu non monta più il dvd
<fili> ciao a tutti
<fili> ieri notte ho installato Xubuntu 12.04.1... e incredibilmente non funziona flash (quindi niente video di youtube, tanto per dire) né con Firefox, né con Chromium, né con Midori
<fili> pare che Adobe non svilupperà più flash per linux... per caso ha ricevuto una mazzetta da Microzoz???
<fili> nessuno ne sa niente???
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alnuvola> se fosse possibile vorrei un aiuto su questa scheda video "gia ho provato con google ma non ho saputo trovare soluzioni"
<alnuvola> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<alnuvola> vorrei soltanto una risoluzione decente nient'altro
<dod> ciao yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> Ciao dod :P
<matteo_> ciao ragazzi come installo kde sulla mia Lubuntu 12.04?
<dod> !join debian-it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'join debian-it'
<maurizz> dod?
<dod> si
<maurizz> hoooooooooooo
<dod> vedi  un po' dovresti avermi in privato
<dod> vedi se hai un canale o una linguetta con il mio nome
<maurizz> asp
<maurizz> si
<dod> rispondimi li
<Cristian> sera
<alex-zorin> buonasera
<alex-zorin> qualcuno può darmi un aiuto per una scheda grafica
<alex-zorin> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<alex-zorin> ???
<serialquestioner> hey c'è nessuno?
<serialquestioner> mi piacerebbe poter dialogare con qualcuno a proposito del dbus..qualcuno che lo conosce e sà spiegarmi come funziona esattamente..partendo dal presupposto che ne sò molto poco,per il momento.
<serialquestioner> c'è qualcuno che conosce dbus abastanza bene?
<serialquestioner> ma non c'è mai nessuno di notte qui?
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-07
<frapez> ciao a tutti
<frapez> una domanda.... avendo ubuntu posso installre win senza eliminare ubuntu?
<frapez> mi serve win per fare una registrazione con camtasia e non ci sono programmi simili per ubuntu
<frapez> (rispondete uno alla volta che altrimenti non vi seguo :) )
<Ab3L> frapez: se il computer è abbastanza potente e se hai una licenza ufficiale windows, puoi installaro in virtualbox.
<frapez> si ho la licenza ufficiale
<frapez> e come si fa per installarlo in virtual box? sono analfabeta in materia :)
<frapez> virtual box deduco che sia una sort di hd virtuale giusto?
<Ab3L> frapez: esatto.
<Ab3L> frapez: devi installare prima virtualbox in ubuntu
<frapez> e lo trovo già nei repository?
<Ab3L> frapez: sì.
<Ab3L> frapez: quello nei repository è la versione ose, mi pare. è leggermente limitata rispetto all'ultima versione ufficiale (ma per iniziare meglio così).
<frapez> anche se limitata mi permette di "installare" win?
<Ab3L> frapez: si si :)
<Ab3L> frapez: quando dico "limitata" intendo dire che magari ci stanno un paio di periferiche usb che non puoi usare. ma si può rimediare.
<frapez> no...quello non importa... le perifiche con win non mi interessano.... tutto il resto lo faccio con ubuntu
<frapez> grazie cmq
<frapez> ci provo
<frapez> se non torno vuol dire che ho bruciato il pc
<frapez> s:)
<frapez> un'ultima cosa
<frapez> sto scaricando la iso di win
<Ab3L> frapez: se installi il virtualbox ose, installa anche questo dai repository: virtualbox-ose-dkms
<frapez> per farla partire
<frapez> devo sempre salvarla su cd
<frapez> oppure la posso far partire direttamente daal pc
<Ab3L> frapez: no. avvii virtualbox
<frapez> (non ho dvd vuoti e dovrei andare a comprarlo)
<frapez> ah
<frapez> quindi spiegami (chiedo pardon)
<frapez> sto scaricando la iso
<frapez> poi scarico virtulbox
<frapez> virtualbox
<frapez> apro virtualbox
<frapez> e seleziono la iso?
<Ab3L> frapez: poi clicchi su creare nuova macchina virtuale. dici che è windows, ecc. ecc. e quando ti chiede gli harddrive, invece di scegliere il cd/dvd, clicchi sull'icona che ti fa scegliere il file e selezioni la iso.
<frapez> ok
<matteo_> buongiorno a tutti
<frapez> gentilissimo
<matteo_> ripropongo una domanda di ieri: come faccio ad installare KDE sulla mia Lubuntu 12.04
<frapez> cio matteo
<frapez> buongiorno a te
<matteo_> buongiorno
<Ab3L> frapez: consiglio. installa anche virtualbox-ose-dkms che dovrebbe rimetterti a posto gli headers di linux se fai un aggiornamento del kernel. altrimenti ti tocca farlo a mano (non è difficile, ma è una scocciatura)
<frapez> ok... per installare virtualbox-ose-dkms la trovo sempre nei repositorY?
<Ab3L> frapez: poi, una volta installato windows in virtualbox, vedi di installare anche i "guest additions" (trovi l'opzione da qualche parte nel menù di virtualbox). così puoi usare lo schermo intero.
<Ab3L> frapez: tutto nei repo.
<frapez> .....ok
<frapez> ...speriamo bene
<frapez> ...prega per me
<frapez> :)
<matteo_> frapez, sapresti aiutarmi?
<frapez> no matteo.... mi dispiace
<matteo_> capisco
<matteo_> grazie comunque
<frapez> e di che?... del dispiacere?! :)
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<alnuvola> qulacuno mi da una mano con la mia scheda video
<alnuvola> help
<alnuvola> help
<FloodBotIt1> alnuvola: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alnuvola> problemi di compatibilità
<alnuvola> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<alnuvola> uso i driver liberi i915 ma la scheda video funziona malissimo
<alnuvola> salve....
<giordano> buon giorno, ragazzi, sono riuscito solo per una volta a far masterizzare un dvd vuoto ora niente più ho seguito una guida, lo riseguita ma non ne vuole saper di funzionare mi potreste aiutare?
<matteo_> ciao ragazzi qualcuno sa come posso avviare in Lubuntu la sessione kde vito che all'avvio ho abilitato l'accesso automatico?
<samed> ciaoooo a tutti volevo sapere se qualcuno mi può consigliare una stampante a laser con i toner economici
<alnuvola> buongiorno ho un problema con la mia scheda grafica
<Riccardo> Buondi ragazzi scusate dove posso trovare come configurare ktorrent i parametri giusti grazie
<bergamodario> buon giorno ho un grosso problema
<bergamodario> non mi  legge più il wifi
<DD3my> bergamodario, dai piu informazioni
<DD3my> che distribuzione usi
<DD3my> ubuntu 12.04?
<emilihouse> ciao
<emilihouse> qualcuno ha un monitor esterno?
<davey> emilihouse: ?!?
<davey> riformula...
<emilihouse> ciao scusa adesso ti spiego
<emilihouse> ho un monitor esterno da 22" attaccato al mio nitebook, però non riesco ad aumentare la risoluzione. Perchè mentre in windows il minitor del notebook si sformava e mi andava bene x il monitor esterno. Ubuntu non ti da la possibilità di aumentare la risoluzione a tuo piacimento.
<emilihouse> ho provato a scaricare driver a forzare la risoluzione. Ma se gli forzi la risoluzione poi non vedi niente del tutto.
<mapreri> emilihouse: io uso spesso un monitor esterno e ho configurato tutto. posso duplicarlo (quindi mi mette in 4:3 il monintor del portatile) oppure settare a ognuno la sua risoluzione. che DE stai usando?
<emilihouse> ma non mi da la possibilità di sbloccare il monitor esterno.
<emilihouse> Il pulsante duplica monitor è disabilitato.
<mapreri> emilihouse: unity?
<emilihouse> scusa unity? non ho capito
<mapreri> il DE che stai usando ora. è quello predefinito di ubuntu? emilihouse
<emilihouse> si non ho fatto niente x ora
<emilihouse> avevo provato a modificare l'xorg ma poi non vedevo più niente ed ho riformattato tutto
<emilihouse> adesso mi da al massimo 1024x768
<emilihouse> e mi riconosce il monito del notebook come monitor esterno
<mapreri> emilihouse: se apri le impostazioni del monitor non vedi una cosa come https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25974594/img/12-10/1.png ?
<luigi> buona domenica a tutto il canale
<mapreri> emilihouse: e sarebbe buona cosa che mettessi il mio nick nella frase, in quanto in questo modo mi arriva la notifica
<mapreri> !tab | emilihouse
<Guest46008> prova luigi
<Guest46008> a ok guest
<Guest46008> mi leggete?
<mapreri> Guest46008: luigi è un nick registrato
<ubot-it> emilihouse: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest46008> ok esco e rientro con un altro nick
<emilihouse> !tab | mapreri no mi vede solo il monitor rosa portatile
<ubot-it> mapreri no mi vede solo il monitor rosa portatile: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<metatroncube> r buona domenica a tutti
<metatroncube> questo non c e
<metatroncube> gentilissimo linux group, ho un problema , e dato che sono un neofita , non riesco a killare un processo zombie
<mapreri> emilihouse: ma ti scrive "Portatilee" o "monitor duplicati" ?
<metatroncube> da una guida lho gia fatto ma e riapparso all avvio dell os
<mapreri> metatroncube: e per quale ragione vuoi killarlo? io gli ho sempre lasciati là.... btw il modo ci sarà ma io non lo conosco :)
<emilihouse> !tab | mapreri mi scrive solo portatile
<ubot-it> mapreri mi scrive solo portatile: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<jester-> metatroncube: se riappare signnifica che parte al boot
<metatroncube> sembra che da dei problemi
<metatroncube> vi spiego tanto per capirci meglio
<jester-> metatroncube: controlla in applicazioni/programmi avvio
<metatroncube> no no  aspe
<emilihouse> !tab | mapreri come faccio a mandarti un'immagine
<metatroncube> spiego
<ubot-it> mapreri come faccio a mandarti un'immagine: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mapreri> emilihouse: usare ! con delle parole dopo serve per dire al bot di parlare. devi solo mettere il mio nick, non far parlare il bot -.-
<metatroncube> sono anche stato sull canale backtrack italia ma non c e mai nessuno, l os in questione e propreio il BT montato su vmware player su macchina winzoz
<emilihouse> quindi cosa devo scrivere per mandarti il messaggio
<mapreri> emilihouse: se l'hai collegato, ed è stato riconosciuto, anche se non compare in quella finestra ti dovrebbe dublicare il monitor. ma tu non vuoi che venga duplicato, ma che siano trattati separatamente.
<metatroncube> jester tu sei quello dell canale bt vero?
<mapreri> emilihouse: solo "mapreri: " e il tuo messaggio :)
<metatroncube> come mai non mi risponde mai nessuno su quell canale?
<emilihouse> "mapreri: no io voglio che sia duplicato ma nelle impostazioni non me lo fa duplicare"
<metatroncube> veramente , lo dico con un po di malincuore, per chi si avvicina a linux , e come intraprendere una via crucis
<jester-> !chat | metatroncube
<ubot-it> metatroncube: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> metatroncube: se metti distro con assistenza zero è piu che normale
<metatroncube> e come si fa?
<metatroncube> ho cercato dei corsi online, ma non ho trovato niente
<jester->   te lo ha detto il bot
<jester-> leggi
<jester-> metatroncube: in questo canale si fa assistenza solo su sistemi ubuntu ufficiali, per il resto passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<frapez> Ab3L, CISEI?
<frapez> seciseivorreiringraziarti
<frapez> funziona tutto alla perfezione
<frapez> ripeto
<frapez> se ci sei... volevo ringraziarti.... funziona tutto alla perfezione
<emilihouse> Ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare che ho un problema con il monitor esterno
<emilihouse> Qualcuno usa un monitor esterno?
<emilihouse_> Qualcuno usa un monitor esterno?
<matteo_> MiTo|2,
<emilihouse> Qualcuno usa un monitor esterno?
<jester-> emilihouse: dica
<jester-> emilihouse: ??
<emilihouse> ho un notebook asus a9t, ho collegato un monitor esterno da 22" però nelle impostazioni del monito non mi fa vedere il monitor esterno e non mi abilita il pulsante di clonare il monitor
<jester-> emilihouse: che scheda video monta il pc
<emilihouse> come faccio a vederlo non ricordo più il comando
<jester-> emilihouse: lspci | grep i vga
<jester-> emilihouse: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> mancava -
<emilihouse> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<jester-> emilihouse: con sis la vedo dura
<jester-> il driver del kernel non prevede
<emilihouse> quindi non si può farglielo riconoscere il monitor esterno
<jester-> emilihouse: a meno che sul sito sis forniscano il driver linux
<micheg> giusto per curiosità ma unity come ti gira sulla sys?
<emilihouse> aspetta provo a controllare
<micheg> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<micheg>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Renzin> salve mi serve un aiuto in privato
<Renzin> ce nessuno ?
<Renzin> mi serve un aiutino in privato
<DD3my> Renzin, posta qui il problema
<gigirock> amici cari che vuoldire questo ? ls: impossibile accedere a /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/lirc: File o directory non esistente
<gigirock> amici cari che vuoldire questo ? ls: impossibile accedere a /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/lirc: File o directory non esistente
<mapreri> gigirock: che quel file o directory non è esistente... non è ovvio? ^^
<mibofra> che non lo trova
<mibofra> mapreri: esatto :D .
<mapreri> mibofra: sempre a intralciarci stiamo :D
<mibofra> :D
<gigirock> mapreri, e quindi ? cheddevo fare io voglio installare un deb che sta nei repo
<mapreri> gigirock: cioè.. un `apt-get install <pac>` ti da quell'errore??
<gigirock> apt-get install lirc mapreri per esattezza
<mapreri> gigirock: prova `cd /tmp;apt-get download lirc;sudo dpkg -i lirc*` e posta tutto
<mapreri> !paste | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<micki6720> salve
<micki6720> ho incontrato un grande problema
<DD3my> micki6720, esponi il problema
<DD3my> se qualcuno saprà verra in tuo aiuto :)
<micki6720> ho fatto l'aggiornamento versione  e da ieri sera il pc non mi riconosce più le reti non riesco più a collegarmi ne con il cavo eterneth ne con il wi
<mapreri> micki6720: che tipo di aggiornamento? oneiric → precise?
<micki6720> 12.04
<mapreri> micki6720: da 11.10?
<micki6720> ubuntu
<micki6720> si
<mibofra> micki6720: cosa da sudo rfkill list ?
<gigirock> http://pastebin.com/ffCUkNPe mapreri
<micki6720> aspetta che accendo
<micki6720> sono collegato con un altro pc
<mibofra> ok
<micki6720> quindi ci vuole un po per scrivere in quando non posso fare copia e incolla
<mibofra> ok
<micki6720> all'accensione da questo messaggio waiting for network configuration
<mapreri> gigirock: rimuovilo completamente prima: `dpkg --purge lirc` e poi reinstallalo `dpkg -i /tmp/lirc*`
<micki6720> e perde tanto tempo per accendere
<mibofra> poi si accende ?
<micki6720> si è acceso ora
<mibofra> accedi al tuo account
<micki6720> 0: acer- wireless: Wireless LAN
<micki6720> soft blocked: no
<mibofra> non c'è altro ?
<micki6720> hard blocked: no
<gigirock> mapreri, uguale stesso errore
<micki6720> 1:phy0: Wireless lan
<micki6720> soft block: no
<micki6720> hard blocked no
<mibofra> sembra tutto ok .
<mibofra> :D
<micki6720> e allora
<micki6720> come connettermi
<mibofra> intanto dai lshw e posta il suo out su
<mibofra> !paste | micki6720
<ubot-it> micki6720: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> pausa
<giordano> non riesco a montare il lettore dvd
<micki6720> mibrosa sto scrivendo da altro pc non posso fare copia e incolla
<mibofra> micki: cerca le due voci network
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> lshw | grep network
<mapreri> giordano: ho provato a installarlo, e anche a me da quell'errore. secondo me però non dovrebbe essere grave. indago un attimo ancora
<mapreri> scusa giordano
<mapreri> gigirock: ↑
<mapreri> giordano: intendi montare fisicamente il lettore nel computer?
<giordano> se metto uno masterizzato o uno originale lo monta, se mento uno vergine non lo vede
<micki6720> network disablet
<micki6720> ma come si fa ad abilitarlo
<mibofra> giordano: è capitato anche a me
<mibofra> se mettevo il vergine prima di avviare il pc risolvevo il problema .
<mibofra> micki6720: è quello che ti dice l'applet del network manager ?
<micki6720> ti posto tutto
<giordano> io ho seguito una guida su internet ha funzionato solo una volta e poi non più. Ho riprovato a rifare l'aiuto ma nulla. tu come l'ha risolto.
<micki6720> network disablet
<micki6720> descrition wireless interface
<mibofra> giordano: mettendo il cd/dvd vergine prima dell'avvio del pc, poi cambiando pc non è stato più necessario :D .
<mibofra> vedi che non ho cambiato pc per questo :D .
<micki6720> product pro\wireless 3945 abg
<micki6720> vendor intel corporatioin
<micki6720> phisical id 0
<giordano> soluzioni
<mibofra> micki6720: vedi la voce kernel modules :
<mapreri> gigirock: confermo. ho guardato lo script che esegue quel ls e fa parte di una funzione che ha lo scopo di disattivare i moduli di controllo dell'ir di altri cosi, in modo che lirc faccia il suo lavoro. puoi ignorarlo, imho. :)
<mibofra> giordano: come ti ho già detto .
<giordano> bene, non ho capito
<micki6720> non trovo la voce kernel
<mibofra> micki: driver ?
<micki6720> driver=tg3
<micki6720> scusa mibofra tg3 drive
<mibofra> micki: riavvia il pc, prima dell'avvio del sistema, premi shift .
<micki6720> ok
<micki6720> fatto
<micki6720> sta riavviandosi come sempre
<mibofra> non hai premuto shit
<micki6720> si
<mibofra> *shift all'istante giusto
<micki6720> devo tenerlo fermo
<mibofra> no
<micki6720> aspetta riprovo
<micki6720> ma cosa dovrebbe succedere
<micki6720> dimenticavo se vado su rete mi dice: i servizi di rete di sistema non sono compatibili con questa versione
<mibofra> micki6720: arrivi al grub e provi ad avviare con la versione precedente del kernel :D .
<mibofra> 2)conveniva molto un'installazione pulita .
<micki6720> mibrofra al grub mi pare si entri con esc
<micki6720> infatti ho riavviato ma non è successo niente
<mibofra> micki6720: a me sembra di no .
<micki6720> ora riprovo con esc
<micki6720> sono entrato nel grb
<mibofra> micki: comunque conveniva un'installazione pulita ,proprio perché l'aggiornamento non va sempre a buon fine
<mibofra> micki: nella maggior parte dei pc va shift :D .
<micki6720> mi da una serie di ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS, kernel3.2.0-31_generic
<micki6720> 4 righe così
<micki6720>  e altre 4 con aggiunto recovery mode
<mibofra> previous ecc no ?
<micki6720>  l'utima riga  memtest 86+
<mibofra> oppure il kernel non recovery subito sotto l'ultimo installato ?
<micki6720> solo questo
<mibofra> XD hai la home separata ?
<micki6720> sto scaricando su chiavetta il sistema mi conviene reistallare
<micki6720> non so cosa dirti
<mibofra> sudo blkid
<mibofra> scrivi il risultato
<micki6720> il risultato di cosa
<mibofra> del comando sudo blkid .
<micki6720> asp che devo accendere sono nel grub
<micki6720> e all'accensione perde sempre tempo
<micki6720> scusa se faccio il down load con il torrent poi ho problemi per installare
<semi_> ciao
<micki6720> ciao
<micki6720> mibofra provo ad inviare i risultati del commando sudo blkid ma non li invia
<micki6720> li invio in 2 parti per rigo
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> uppore
<mibofra> *oppure
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt1> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cortexA9> ci siete
<bodhi32> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<serialquestioner> buon meriggio
<DL7834> ciao :D .
<serialquestioner> avrei bisogno di alcune delucidazioni,non sò se è una cosa di cui è meglio parlare nella sezione chat ma..mi piacerebbe comprendere meglio,per cominciare,il funzionamento del dbus
<serialquestioner> qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<serialquestioner> in secondo piano mi piacerebbe potermi informare riguardo la sorgente degli aggiornamenti del gestore aggiornamenti..per potermi assicurare sempre di star ricevendo aggiornamenti ufficiali.
<jester-> serialquestioner: se non hai aggiunto ppa e ablitato proposed e backport sono tutti ufficiale per forza
<serialquestioner> si ok jester- ma dove posso controllarlo,nel mio computer?
<davey> ecco, stavo per scriverlo io... serialquestioner non toccare sources.list e sei apposto :P
<serialquestioner> :P
<serialquestioner> allora gente
<serialquestioner> c'ho avuto un problema qualche giorno fà
<serialquestioner> mi spiego meglio.
<jester-> serialquestione in software center-->modifica-->sorgenti software
<serialquestioner> giocando a battle for wesnoth
<serialquestioner> ho scaricato alcune estensioni
<serialquestioner> a un certo punto..scaricandone...mi sono ritrovato con un rallentamento tremendo
<serialquestioner> normalmente scarico a 2-3 mbit
<jester-> serialquestioner: fa vedere nel pastebin: apt-get update
<jester-> !paste | serialquestioner
<ubot-it> serialquestioner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<serialquestioner> non ho una connessione pessima...ma mi sono ritrovato di punto in bianco sui 70-80 kib
<serialquestioner> un momento jester-
<serialquestioner> lasciami spiegare
<serialquestioner> ok...ho controllato su netstat e c'erano un sacco di porte aperte dal dbus...
<jester-> serialquestioner: le porte non centrano con apt
<serialquestioner> su risoluzione 1024 x 768 netstat mi dava una cosa come 3 pagine e mezza di terminale
<jester-> serialquestioner: entrano col firewall del router o del sistema
<serialquestioner> jester- un attimo che ci arrivo O.o
<serialquestioner> lol
<serialquestioner> ho risolto rozzemente disinstallando le estensioni scaricate..poi uno-due giorni dopo ho trovato aggiornamenti di sicurezza importante per il dbus
<serialquestioner> che era esattamente quello che credo che mi abbia dato problemi
<serialquestioner> e ora la mia opinione sulla faccenda
<serialquestioner> secondo me ci sono due possibilità
<serialquestioner> o gli aggiornamenti fanno parte dell'attacco intentato...oppure ubuntu si è accorto del problema e mi stà fornendo una soluzione
<serialquestioner> però vorrei esserne sicuro principalmente controllando la sorgente degli aggiornamenti ma soprattutto comprendendo meglio i funzionamenti del dbus in se
<serialquestioner> per poter operare meglio su di essi.
<serialquestioner> ok ora credo di essermi spiegato in modo esaudiente.
<jester-> serialquestioner: 1) le porte non hanno a che vedere con apt, 2) aggiornamenti vengono scaricarti dai server indicati in sourceslist e sourceslisd.d
<jester-> se non hai aggiunto repo del menga non c'è pericolo
<jester-> se li hai aggiunti disattivali o toglili
<serialquestioner> ne ho aggiunto uno...
<serialquestioner> per qbittorrent
<jester-> allora se trova un pacchetto di vrsione superiore lo prende
<serialquestioner> programma che uso per scaricare
<serialquestioner> spe che ti dico come si chiama
<jester-> se ti sega qualche lib compromettendo il sistema sai da cosa è dipeso
<serialquestioner> hydr0g3n
<serialquestioner> è questo il repo che ho installato
<serialquestioner> e comunque le estensioni per battle for wesnot le ho scaricate direttamente dal gioco
<serialquestioner> che comunica ( tramite connessione internet,e quindi attraverso delle porte aperte) con il sito di ufficiale di battle for wesnoth
<serialquestioner> essendo però le estensioni create dagli utenti
<jester-> serialquestioner: una votla installato il giochino lo disattivi da cove ti ho indicato sopra
<serialquestioner> è possibile che io abbia scaricato qualcosa di malevolo
<jester-> serialquestioner: perché sospetti qualcosa di malevolo?
<serialquestioner> magari tra quelli che forniscono le mappe aggiuntive o le estensioni c'è qualcuno un pò "strunz" che c'ha aggiunto un pò di magia nera
<serialquestioner> cioè è possibile
<serialquestioner> nessun sistema di difesa è completamente sicuro
<serialquestioner> questo un buon informatico deve sempre tenerlo presente
<serialquestioner> e io protendo a diventare un buon informatico..se m'è successa sta cosa del rallentamento di connessione è evidente che c'è un problema,e non mi và di prenderlo alla leggera
<jester-> è anche possibile che esci al attino e un tir ti becca sul marciapeidi
<serialquestioner> suvvia,suvvia..i repository di ubuntu sono sicuri
<Virunga> Ciao.
<serialquestioner> ma non è detto che se scarico estensioni per un programma scaricato da li e per questo devo comunicare con un altro server...
<serialquestioner> l'altro server esegue tutti i controlli che canonical ha premura di fare.
<serialquestioner> e alla fine si jester- il parallelismo funziona...perchè nonostante tutta la segnaletica e la regolamentazione del traffico che puoi mettere per rendere le strade piu sicure...non è assolutamente detto che un tir,guidato da un qualche schizoide non possa beccarti sul marciapiedi
<Virunga> Ho installato ruby1.9.1 e dopo aver installato un pacchetto mi trovo che ruby -v da terminale restituisce 1.8. Come faccio a fare in modo che da terminale scrivendo ruby sia eseguito ruby versione 1.9.1?
<Virunga> Vi prego aiutatemi :D
<davey> Virunga: prova nel terminale a digitare ruby e subito dopo, senza premere invio, il tasto tab
<davey> e vedi se ti esce la scritta ruby1.9...
<Virunga> Mi da tre consigli ruby ruby1.8 ruby1.9.1, ma a che scopo?
<davey> allo scopo di scegliere la versione che preferisci
<davey> se proprio non vuoi per nulla sulla tua macchina la 1.8
<davey> puoi disinstallarla
<Virunga> Io vorrei che scrivendo ruby esegue ruby1.9.1
<davey> ma
<davey> Virunga: sudo apt-get remove ruby1.8
<davey> e poi, magari ridai sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1
<Virunga> davey: che tu sappia posso durante l'installazione del pacchetto che mi ha installato ruby1.8, posso specificare di non farlo?
<davey> non vorrei saltasse qualche dipendenza (ma non credo)
<jester-> Virunga: ls -la /usr/bin/ruby
<davey> Virunga: non ho capito la domanda...
<Virunga> jester-: /usr/bin/ruby -> /etc/alternatives/ruby
<davey> Virunga: a te serve la versione 1.8 o la vuoi togliere?
<Virunga> davey: sì, non era molto chiara. Intendo se durante l'installazione del pacchetto che come dipendenza ha installato ruby1.8, posso specificare di non installare tale dipendenza (ruby1.8).
<serialquestioner> jester- scusa ma...dove trovo i file veri e propri di configurazione dei sourcelist?
<davey> Virunga: no io non credo che ruby1.8 sia una dipendenza del 1.9
<serialquestioner> hem..dei source..
<jester-> serialquestioner: /etc/apt
<Virunga> davey: no ruby1.8 è dipendenza di un altro pacchetto che ho installato.
<davey> Virunga: ah ok... beh immagino tu possa semplicemente disinstallarlo, ma a sto punto avrai qualche problema con quel programma... credo...
<davey> Virunga: prova!
<jester-> Virunga: prova con: sudo apdate-alternatives --config ruby
<jester-> Virunga: è comunque una pessima idea cambiare il default a ruby
<Virunga> jester-: ti voglio tanto bene, ha funzionato.
<Virunga> jester-: perché?
<jester-> Virunga: perché avendone due scegli quale mettere di default
<jester-> segnati la stringa nel caso voui tornare a 1.8
<Virunga> jester-: no, perché è una pessima idea?
<Virunga> Sì, me la segno grazie.
<jester-> Virunga: se di serie c'è 1.8 ci sarà una ragione
<jester-> le app che usano 1.8 avranno problemi
<Virunga> jester-: ho controllato sul sito del tool in questione, è scritto 1.8.7+
<Virunga> ;)
<serialquestioner> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265981/
<jester-> Virunga: va bè adesso ti serve 1.9 se hai problemi sai come fare
<Virunga> Sì, grazie ancora.
<serialquestioner> ok jester- come mai non è segnalata hydr0g3n???
<jester-> serialquestioner: fa vedere ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<serialquestioner> ok trovato prima che me lo dicessi
<serialquestioner> si c'è solo quello..
<serialquestioner> quindi posso fidarmi dell'aggiornamento del dbus?
<jester-> serialquestioner: nel file c'è solo roba ufficiale
<jester-> dai il comando e incolla nel paste
<serialquestioner> cosa devo incollare non ho capito.
<jester-> serialquestioner: sei ipocondriaco o trolli
<serialquestioner> nessuna delle due...
<jester->  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<serialquestioner> ho avuto un rallentamento mostruosamente sospetto
<jester-> disattiva backport e proposed
<jester-> , attica i parteners
<jester-> attiva*
<jester-> serialquestioner: con firefox?
<serialquestioner> come mai mi sconsigli backport e proposed..? quali sono le problematiche legate a questo?
<jester-> serialquestioner: proposed sono veleno se non sei un esperto visto che c'è roba testing dentro. i backport quasi
<salvo9819> ciaaoo ce nessuno?
<jester-> serialquestioner: se hai proposed abilitati faciel che il problema lo abbia causato qualche pacco pirla
<jester-> !nessuno | salvo9819 ti giuro nessunooo
<ubot-it> salvo9819 ti giuro nessunooo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<salvo9819> nei negozi di informatica lo posso trovare il cd di ubuntu?
<serialquestioner> no jester- sono sicuro al 99 & che il problema lo ha causato qualche estensione pirla di battle for wesnoth
<serialquestioner>  * %
<jester-> controola quali servizi ti partono al boot
<salvo9819> nei negozi di informatica lo posso trovare il cd di ubuntu?
<jester-> cancella i cookies
<jester-> salvo9819: boh ma perchè tribolare quando fai in rete
<serialquestioner> quoto.
<salvo9819> o kiavetta
<jester-> salvo9819: leggi la parte per win, il tool è ottimo per le usb http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<serialquestioner> te lo puoi fare spedire anche per posta,comunque
<jester-> te la scarica e te la piazza sulla usb
<salvo9819> ma basta che vado qua http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download cicco avvia download poi masterizzo e posso normalmente formattare un pc?
<jester-> salvo9819: comunque chiedi un #ubuntu-it-doc come richiedere il cd
<salvo9819> vabbe casomai lo scarico io ma poi per installarlo e tutto normale cioe come se stessi formattando con windows?
<serialquestioner> fai: /j #ubuntu-it-doc
<salvo9819> cioe metto il lettore cd come primo device e poi metto il cd con l iso masterizzata riavvio pc e parte installazione?
<serialquestioner> e chiedi li
<jester-> !installazione | salvo9819
<ubot-it> salvo9819: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Virunga> jester se ne andato?
<salvo9819> grazie a tutti lo voglio mettere in un pc un po datato ubuntu mi e sempre piaciuto w ubuntu! w  opensource!
<Virunga> salvo9819: ti conviene scegliere oculatamente quale versione di ubuntu installare. Cioè con quale desktop environment.
<Virunga> jester-: sapresti consigliarmi un comando per scegliere la versione alternativa di ruby che non richieda interazione?
<hurricane_> Ciao a tutti qualcuno mi da una mano ad installare ubuntu su acer aspire one za3
<hurricane_> Ho provato in tutti i modi ma non rieco con la scheda video. Lo schermo si vede a metà
<jester-> Virunga: in alternatives setti il defualt
<jester-> Virunga: nell'eseguibile del programma anche, forse
<jester-> hurricane_:  one za3 sarebbe?
<hurricane_> Un netbook acer aspire
<luk_> salve ragazzi, dopo aver provato ad installare lilo senza riuscirci mi son trovato windows che non parte
<jester-> hurricane_: e che scheda monta
<jester-> luk_: lilo?
<hurricane_> Una integrata intel
<jester-> roba di un secolo fa
<luk_> Come uno stupido non ho notato il messaggio d'allerta che avvertiva che certe versioni di windows non avrebbero potuto funzionare
<jester-> hurricane_: esattamente?
<luk_> perchè è quello isntallato di default su vector
<jester-> luk_: di serie ubuntu piazza grub che problemi non ne ha
<luk_> sono rientrato su ubuntu ho aggiornato grub e ho risolto per le partizioni linux. Windows però non parte
<jester-> luk_: mi sa che non hai ubuntu ma un tarocco
<hurricane_> Intel graphics media accellerator 500
<jester-> hurricane_: lspi | grep -i vga
<serialquestioner> voglio tradurre tutti i manuali cosicchè non ci sia piu un singolo manuale che non sia tradotto in italiano!!!! fanculo!
<luk_> jester-,  ho 3 partizioni, una con ubuuntu, una con vector l'altra con windows. Vector installata oggi. Al momento dell'installazione però ha saltato l'installazione di lilo (perchè la penna aveva problemi)
<hurricane_> Jester scusa?
<serialquestioner> posso farlo seeeeeeh!
<jester-> hurricane_: hai 2 link in pvt
<serialquestioner> ma poi a chi passo i manuali tradotti?
<luk_> Così ho riavviato da live (sempre vector) e ho provato a installare lilo, senza successo. Ho scaricato una live con  fedora e ho messo grub. ORa funziona tutto tranne windows.
<jester-> serialquestioner: contattare #ubuntu-it-doc
<luk_> e non saprei nemmeno che cercare perchè non so lilo che è andato a toccare
<jester-> luk_: ubuntu parte o no
<luk_> si
<luk_> ma sapete dirmi cosa ha potuto intaccare lilo?
<jester-> luk_: mo sei in ubnuntu?
<luk_> Si
<jester-> hai 2 hd?
<luk_> no uno
<jester-> luk_: pari o terminale
<jester-> apri
<luk_> scusa che intendi per pari?
<luk_> Aaa ok
<luk_> fdisk -l?
<jester-> luk_: sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> se hai un solo had non serve fdisk -l
<jester-> luk_: quando ha fatto fischia
<luk_> jester-, grub ora funziona, è installato correttamente. Windows però non parte. Ovvero tenta di avviarsi ma ricevo un messaggio d'errore.
<luk_> Lilo ha modificato qualcosa quando ha tentato l'installazione, ma non ricordo cosa
<jester-> luk_: se vai per i vassi tuoi è inutile che chiedi
<jester-> luk_: sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<luk_> ok
<luk_> command not found
<luk_> grub-install?
<hurricane_> Che significa lspi grep -i vga
<luk_> lspci ti mostra tutte le schede pci connesse alla scheda madre
<luk_> grep -i vga riduce l'output mostrando solo le righe contenenti la parola VGA
<luk_> ovvero le schede video
<jester-> hurricane_: se sai il comando nel terminale lo vedi e in privato hai 2 link per risolvere
<hurricane_> Lo faccio da shell? Scusate ma sto approdando ora a ubuntu
<luk_> si
<jester-> hurricane_: shell e terminale sono la stessa cosa
<jester-> luk_: fatto senza errori?
<luk_> sisi
<luk_> nessun erorre
<jester-> luk_: sudo update-grub
<luk_> tutte le voci di ubuntu +
<luk_> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3
<luk_> done
<jester-> hurricane_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/#Installation%20CD%20with%20PSB%20drivers
<jester-> luk_: mo avvierà anche winzoz
<luk_> jester-, avevo già eseguito questa procedura
<jester-> luk_: riavvia
<luk_> grub lo rileva windows
<luk_> okkk
<luk_> a dopo
<jester-> se lo ha trovato è nel menu a meno he hai win sminchiato
<hurricane_> Posso provarlocon la try oppure occorre installarlocompletamente? Lo dico perché installarlo con mezzo schermo é troppo complicato
<jester-> hurricane_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/#Installation%20CD%20with%20PSB%20drivers
<luk_> nada
<jester-> segui la guida
<jester-> luk_: winzoz compare nel menu al boot?
<luk_> certo
<luk_> come prima
<jester-> luk_: e non parte?
<luk_> esatto
<luk_> Non so che cacchio ha fatto questo lilo, ha modificato
<jester-> luk_: = win è sminchiato
<luk_> eh penso pur'io
<jester-> non c'entra neppure lilo
<jester-> luk_: sta su sda1?
<luk_> si, ho modificato qualcosa
<luk_> no
<jester-> disinstalla lilo
<luk_> in realtà non s'è mai installato completamente, ha tentato di modificare qualcosa che non ricordo
<jester-> luk_: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> fa vedere
<luk_> /dev/sda3       328111560   533084894   102486667+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<luk_> serve il resto?
<jester-> luk_: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<luk_> già installato
<jester-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
<jester-> luk_: come si sia installato win su sda3 mi rimane un mistero
<luk_> NTFS partition /dev/sda3 was processed successfully.
<luk_>  
<jester-> luk_: disolito win mette i files di avvio in sda1
<jester-> se li hai segati non parte piu
<luk_> Sinceramente non ricordo come feci in quanto sta la da tempo
<jester-> luk_: cosa hai in sda1
<luk_> Vector
<jester-> luk_: fa vedere sudo fdisk -l nel pastebin
<luk_> ok
<jester-> ! paste | luk_
<ubot-it> luk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266065/
<jester-> luk_: xp?
<luk_> seven
<jester-> luk_: ripristina l'avvio seven da cd installazione
<luk_> eh mi sa faccio così. Speravo ci fosse un modo più semplice. Dovrò mettere la testa negli scaffali
<luk_> ti ringrazio per l'aiuto!
<jester-> luk_: se ha segato file di avvio non c'è verso
<intore> ciao a tutti, sto installando la 12.04 da usb. E' appena comparso un errore relativo all'installazione di grub. Dice che non è possibile installare il bootloader nella posizione specificata. Le opzioni sono: 1.scegliere un nuovo device 2. continuare senza un bootloader 3. annullare l'installazione. Cosa faccio?
<giordano> come mai prima il dvd non melo riconosceva e ora lo riconosce? ho tenuto lo sportello aperto e l'unica operazione che ho fatto è stata quella di inserire una ssd.
<giordano> k3b errore 254
<intore> ho risolto seguendo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giordano> k3b mi ha dato questo errore 254
<PreppyRock> ciao. perso pulsanti minimize,maximize,close sulle finestre, per riattivarli  devo lanciare da compiz fusion icon -> reload manager, è possibile una soluzione automatica?
<PreppyRock> nisba?
<Warlock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fili> Salve a tutti. Vi volevo avvisare che se installate Xubuntu 12.04.1 (LTS!) Flash non funziona, tanto che i filmati di YouTube non vanno. Ho provato e riprovato e niente.
<fili> in un altro pc (più nuovo e veloce) ho messo Mint con Mate: non solo va youtube, ma per i filmati di www.la7.tv
<fili> Inoltre ho serissimi dubbi che funzioni flash anche con Lubuntu (con tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti stesso problema di flash)
<fili> ora proverò a mettere Mint anche su questo pc. Al momento è l'unica soluzione per evitare di mettere Windows
<fili> buon proseguimento!
<andrea_> ciao ho a da poco istallato ubuntu e mi sevono i programmi da istallare per riconoscere la stampante samsung clp300 e una stampante HP a getto d'inchiostro... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<marcus72> se qualcuno volesse dire qualcosa a "fili"... sono io: mi sono disconnesso con quel pc, sto salvando i dati per poter metterci mint...
#ubuntu-it 2013-09-30
<akis24> giorno
<tommaso> salve a tutti, ho un problema di configurazione: ho terminato l'istallazione di ubuntu 12.04 lts, ora la scheda video non arriva oltre i 640*480. ora quando faccio il riconoscimento di dei driver proprietari mi elenca una serie di driver e solo uno quello raccomandato, la mia domanda è ora devo prima disattivare quello attivo e poi attivare il secondo?
<tommaso> salve a tutti, ho un problema di configurazione: ho terminato l'istallazione di ubuntu 12.04 lts, ora la scheda video non arriva oltre i 640*480. ora quando faccio il riconoscimento di dei driver proprietari mi elenca una serie di driver e solo uno quello raccomandato, la mia domanda è ora devo prima disattivare quello attivo e poi attivare il secondo?
<akis24> tommaso: devi attivare solo quello raccomandato al resto pensa il sistema
<tommaso> premetto che ho provato ad attivare uno ma non quello raccomandato e il sistema partiva solo in modalità testo e non c'è stato verso di attivarlo
<akis24> tommaso: non per nulla ne viene mostrato uno raccomandato .. selezionalo e attiva
<Dig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6174611/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nico_> buon giorno a tutti, da poco ho aggiornato il sistema e come per magia le icone sono sparite . Ogni volta che accendo il pc dopo tre secondi le icone scompaiono . qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere il problema ? grazie in anticipo
<jester-> nico_: ambiente grafico?
<nico_> mi perdoni? cosa significa?
<jester-> che tipo i ambiente grafico usi, unity gnome kde etc etc
<nico_> penso gnome
<nico_> dove lo vedo
<jester-> nico_: apri un terminale
<nico_> devo riavviare altrimenti non cè la possibilita di farlo
<jester-> nico_: hai la barra a sinistra?
<nico_> no
<nico_> sparisce tutto dopo 2 secondi
<jester-> si ma prima che sparisca
<nico_> adesso riesco a chattare perche ho aperto internet al volo
<jester-> nico_: prima che si incarti hai la barra a sinistra sil desktop?
<nico_> si
<ExPBoy> nico_, non è che mettendo il puntatore del mouse tutto a sinistra ti ricompare?
<nico_> la versione penso sia 13.04
<jester-> serve il terminale
<nico_> ma dopo un aggiornamento ha cominciato a fare cosi
<ExPBoy> nico alt+ctrl + t
<nico_> provo
<jester-> la colpa p sempre degli aggiornamenti e della corrente
<jester-> mai dei ppa che segano il sistema
<ExPBoy> nico_, allora si è aperto il terminale?
<nico_> no
<nico_> devo riavviare e perderò la chat
<nico_> una volta che apro il terminale`
<jester-> nico_: riavvii, apri il termnale e poi vieni qui
<nico_> cosa devo cercare
<nico_> ok ci provo
<gerry_> ciao.. una domanda su lubuntu 13.04
<gerry_> quando faccio doppio click su icona desktop... oppure 1click su icona pannello... non c'e' modo di sapere se ha "preso" il comando di lancio.... se non aspettando..
<gerry_> non c'e' modo di modificare questo comportamento?.. avere un cursore che cambia.....
<jester-> gerry_: lubuntu è leggero appunto perchè non usa orpelli vari
<gerry_> lo stesso "problema" mi sembre ce l'abbia anche xubuntu.. un cursore che notifica l'avvenuto lancio applicazione non dovrebbe occupare molte risores.. penso io.. no!?
<jester-> gerry_: che è altre winzozmamager leggero
<jester-> altro*
<jester-> gerry_: poco + poco + poco fa il tanto, come le cambiali
<gerry_> beh alcune cose.. pur essendo piccole cose.. sono importanti... ci sono utenti "base" che trovano utile un feedback di questo tipo...
<gerry_> almeno l'avvenuto lancio dell'applicazione
<gerry_> se non è possibile/configurable.. pazienza
<malachiel> ciao, ho chiesto a un host di installarmi ubuntu versione server con installazione minima
<malachiel> ma sicome sono dei somari mi hanno installato la versione con la gui (io uso solo ssh)
<malachiel> volevo sapere se ce un modo per "convertire" in versione server senza perdere nulla
<jester-> malachiel: e che fastidio ti da?
<jester-> malachiel: basta che disattivi lightdm
<jester-> se vuoi lo schermo in bash
<jester-> malachiel: se proprio vuoi fare il purista
<jester-> !ripristino | malachiel
<ubot-it> malachiel: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ufo900> mibofra sono qui
<mibofra> Uoi ufo900
<mibofra> Mail ricevuta?
<ufo900> ho dato il comando sudo apt-get install grub-efi, e inizialmente nella guida che mi hai linkato e scritto sudo fdisk -l mi da queste stringhe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6175404/
<ufo900> cosa vado a scegliere poi mibofra e scusa se scrivo male ma ho ogni simbolo della tastiera messo male
<Cheluzzo> Salve a tutti
<mibofra> ufo900: /dev/sda o sda1
<Cheluzzo> Si può chiedere aiuto in questa Room?
<jester-> ! chiedi | Cheluzzo
<ubot-it> Cheluzzo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Cheluzzo> ok
<ufo900> entrambi vanno bene mibofra o ne consigli uno
<mibofra> ufo900: se possibile /dev/sda
<Cheluzzo> Ho appena scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu (.iso) adesso dovrei masterizzarla su un DVD, mi limito a masterizzare il file immagine ISO?
<jester-> !iso | Cheluzzo
<ubot-it> Cheluzzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !installazone | Cheluzzo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazone'
<jester-> !installazione | Cheluzzo
<ubot-it> Cheluzzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ufo900> mibofra mi dice cosi se uso /dev/sda you must specify the filesystem type
<jester-> grub uefi su mbr?
<jester-> usare il tool no?
<mibofra> ufo900: allora /dev/sda1
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> seguire per ripristino bootloader
<mibofra> jester-: è da ieri che segue la guida
<jester-> vedi sulla guida una riga di comando per uefi?
<ufo900> mibofra mi dice cosi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6175437/
<mibofra> ufo900: nulla é il disco di win
<mibofra> Spetta un attiml
<mibofra> *attimo
<jester-> mibofra: se non ha una partizione efi
<ufo900> ok mibofra attendo
<jester-> ufo900: hai scaricato e scritto la iso di  Linux-Secure-Remix 64 bit?
<mibofra> jester-: fino a ieri aveva la partizione efi
<mibofra> jester-: e sta su win8
<mibofra> Quindi per forza ha efi
<ufo900> volendo ce l ho su dvd la iso che intendi, confermo quello che dice mibofra
<mibofra> O meglio in questo caso uedi
<jester-> mibofra: la efi è una partizione fat messa per prima sul disco
<mibofra> *uefi
<mibofra> jester-: ma va xD
<jester-> che se non è abbastanza grande grub non si installa
<jester-> mibofra: puo essere anche non per prima ma su disci di cp che econo con efi per rpima sta
<jester-> mibofra: o non serve la fat
<mibofra> jester-: peccaro che ho perso la concezione di quella tabella delle partizioni tra un giorno all'altro xD
<mibofra> jester-: quindi spe
<jester-> coi casini che fate è normale
<mibofra> ufo900: dai sudo blkid
<jester-> mibofra: sudo parted -l no
<mibofra> jester-: no è che in due giorni non è umanamente poaaibile ricirdarsi una tabella delle partizioni non propria
<jester-> che se ha efi fdisk da i numeri
<ufo900> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6175457/
<mibofra> jester-: blkid non le vede lo stesso?
<jester-> anche se guardi dal buco della serratura vedi
<jester-> mibofra:  se da sudo fdsik -l risponde correttamente ?
<jester-> se si non ha efi
<mibofra> jester-: guarda lo stesso
<mibofra> ufo900: posta sudo fdisk -l
<mibofra> jester-: ma guardar i log di ieri :D xD
<jester-> mibofra: fai casino e basta
<mibofra> jester-: non so che abbia fatto con le partizioni nel frattempo
<jester-> mibofra: c'è una fat sda2
<mibofra> jester-: :P come no :P
<mibofra> La stavo guardando
<mibofra> jester-: fatto sta che non si potrebbe far nuova comunque?
<jester-> quindi se usa il tool mette a posto, se possibile
<ufo900> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6175464/ mibofra
<jester-> c'è gia che fai nuova
<jester-> ufo900: sudo aprted -l
<mibofra> jester-: nel caso sia piccola/difettosa
<jester-> mibofra: quello è il problema
<ufo900> do il comando jester- che mi hai detto
<ufo900> scusa ma nn riesco a fare i punti di domanda
<jester-> che ti frega dei ?
<ufo900> per scrivere qui jester-
<ufo900> chiedo se devo dare il comando che mi hai scritto
<mibofra> jester-: uhm bene
<jester-> capiamo lo stesso e metti a posto il layout della tastiera
<jester-> ufo900: si
<ufo900> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo aprted -l sudo: aprted: command not found
<jester-> ufo900: sudo parted -l
<ufo900> qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6175485/
<mibofra> jester-: la due la segna come efi
<jester-> ufo900: e linux dove sta
<jester-> sda5?
<ufo900> numero 5
<jester-> ufo900: devi usare il tool
<mibofra> jester-: è l'unica ext4
<jester-> è tutto a posto
<jester-> ufo900: getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> copia qui
<mibofra> Comunque ufo900 ti avevo lasciato con la guida
<ufo900> 64
<mibofra> Dove ti sei perso?
<jester-> ufo900: hai fatto li cd di linux ceecure?
<jester-> secure?
<ufo900> mibofra quando davo sda mi chiedeva del file system mentre se andavo in sda1 mi diceva delle balle su win che ti avevo detto
<ufo900> jester- si si
<jester-> ufo900: e hai fatto il boot da li?
<ufo900> no dal live normale di lubuntu
<mediowoman> ciao a tutti!!!
<ufo900> perchè ubuntu nn mi permetteva di fare nulla
<jester-> ufo900: se non segui la guida
<mibofra> Ciamo mediowoman
<mediowoman> avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto se possibile
<mediowoman> sono nuova in materia ubuntu
<mediowoman> ho scaricato l'ultima versione
<mediowoman> e vorrei installarla su un pc che attualmente monta xp...
<mediowoman> ho masterizzato un dvd con la iso
<jester-> ufo900: devi usare il cd di lunux secure remix 64bit
<mediowoman> ho fatto partire il pc da cd...ma durante l'installazione si blocca tutto
<mediowoman> dove sto sbagliando?
<ufo900> e se guo quella guida li?
<mibofra> ufo900: yep
<ufo900> oks..
<mibofra> mediowoman: dove si blocca?
<mediowoman> allora parte la finestra colorata di viola
<mediowoman> se premo esc
<mediowoman> mi da una serie di righe
<mediowoman> e l'ultima rimane in starting...ma non so cosa
<jester-> ufo900: le guide che ti linchiamo le leggi o no
<mibofra> ufo900: se non ci segui non possiamo aiutarti
<mibofra> Che hai fatto dopo ieri sera?
<mibofra> Ti avevo linkato
<mibofra> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> Poi?
<jester-> ufo900: parte RIPRISTINO BOOTLOADER wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mediowoman> sta fermo li e non si muove
<jester-> ufo900: anzi Riparazione bootloader
<mediowoman> stavo cercando di capire il discorso dell'md5sum
<mediowoman> ma non so come fare :(
<fourlastor> l'md5sum serve a capire se il file che hai scaricato è integro o meno
<mediowoman> ok...ma come si fa a verificarlo
<mediowoman> stavo leggendo la guida
<mibofra> mediowoman: se non sei più precisa non possiamo aiutarti
<mibofra> Vedi cosa ti rimane in starting
<fourlastor> mediowoman: http://www.winmd5.com/ tipo con un programma del genere
<fourlastor> ma non penso sia quello il problema
<mibofra> mediowoman: ma quanto hai aspettato dopo lo starting?
<mediowoman> ok controllavo giusto per essere sicura
<mediowoman> almeno 5 minuti se non di più
<mediowoman> sembra che si pianti il lettore
<mibofra> mediowoman: il pc di quando è?
<mibofra> mediowoman: magari è solo il server grafico che tarda un pochino
<mediowoman> un paio di anni
<mediowoman> forse 2
<mediowoman> forse 3
<mibofra> mediowoman: uhm
<mediowoman> mi stavo chiedendo
<mediowoman> se eventualmente
<mediowoman> fosse possibile installarlo da chiave usb
<mibofra> Il mio eeepc ne ha 3 ma gira anche con la saucy
<mibofra> mediowoman: è possibilissimo
<mibofra> !unebootin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unebootin'
<mibofra> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<mediowoman> ma da usb è possibile poi cancellare una partizione win?
<mibofra> mediowoman: su
<mibofra> *si
<mediowoman> attualmente il mio pc ha 2 partizioni
<jester-> ufo900:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/
<mediowoman> C: E:  vorrei cancellare solo la C
<mibofra> Fattibile
<mediowoman> chiedo scusa per tutte le domande
<mediowoman> :(
<mediowoman> ho una penna usb
<mediowoman> con dei file sopra
<mediowoman> la penna deve essere formattata o può contenere altri file
<mediowoman> non vorrei toglierli
<ufo900> sono ancora qui da liveusb.. ora windows non si avvia neanche, la iso di secure linux non viene caricata e non parte neanche in ubuntu.. rimane in una schermata nera con un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sx mibofra jester-
<jester-> ufo900:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/
<mediowoman> sto leggendo tutta la guida...
<mediowoman> ma se non ho possibilità di boot da usb
<fourlastor> mediowoman: i file sulla pennetta copiali da qualche altra parte però :P
<jester-> ufo900: clicca download linux secure, poi ti fai il cd
<mediowoman> yep :)
<jester-> ufo900: scrivi la iso nè, non copiare
<jester-> ufo900: fai boot da cd e segui i 2 passi della guida
<mediowoman> la iso per la penna va bene quella che ho già scaricato?
<fourlastor> è un portatile?
<fourlastor> (che magari si fa prima a capire che pc hai)
<jester-> !usbwin | mediowoman se fai da winz
<ubot-it> mediowoman se fai da winz: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> mediowoman: ti scarica pure la iso, che pc hai? roba recente o vecchia e sciancata
<mibofra> jester-: dice che ha 3 anni
<jester-> cpu e ram?
<mibofra> Ma il mio eeepc con tre anni fa partire saucy quindi non penso avrà problemi
<mibofra> jester-: non ha specificato
<ufo900> da lubuntu riesco a masterizzare un iso su dvd?
<jester-> ufo900: hai scaricato?
<jester-> la iso
<ufo900> si..
<ufo900> sono su liveusb ora eh.. :)
<jester-> ufo900: clicca col destro sul file iso
<jester-> ci dovrebbe essere masterizza
<mediowoman> scusa leggo ora...
<mediowoman> ho scaricato quello della guida
<mediowoman> unetbootin
<mibofra> mediowoman, in ogni caso anche unetbootin si può usare su windows e ti scarica la iso
<mibofra> mediowoman, come ti viene più comodo :)
<mediowoman> il problema di unetbootin
<mediowoman> è che mi chiede la distriìbuzione
<jester-> !usbwin | mediowoman se fai da winz
<ubot-it> mediowoman se fai da winz: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<mediowoman> e non c'è quella che ho scaricato...cioè la 13
<mibofra> mediowoman, anche quello te la chiedeva xD
<jester-> mediowoman: è il migliore in circolazione
<mibofra> mediowoman, e allora selezioni la iso
<jester-> unet pare sminchiato ultimamente
<mibofra> jester-, fai propaganda a usbwin XD ?
<mediowoman> ok sto eseguendo...
<mediowoman> ma c'è modo di installarlo se da boot non posso selezionare usb?
<jester-> mibofra: lo consiglia la casa matre
<jester-> e non bisogna essere integralisti
<mibofra> mediowoman, ovviamente no, a meno che non fai il boot prima da cd/dvd per bootare dalla pennetta
<mibofra> ma tanto vale che masterizzi la iso
<mibofra> jester-, eheh
<mediowoman> :(
<mediowoman> allora non ho idea
<mediowoman> l'installazione da cd quanto dovrebbe durare...
<mediowoman> perchè io ho il sospetto che si impalli proprio il lettore
<mibofra> mediowoman: rimasterizzala magari va
<mediowoman> :°°°
<jester-> mibofra: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mibofra> jester-: eh
<jester-> unet si incarta a installazione bootloader di solito
<fourlastor> stai scrivendo dal pc su cui devi installare ubuntu?
<jester-> e se installa poi va una mazza
<mediowoman> si
<mediowoman> la penna sarebbe pronta...ma fatta con unet...
<jester-> mediowoman: rifalla col tool winz
<mediowoman> allora lascio perdere e provo con http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<mediowoman> ???
<jester-> mediowoman: segui windows--> How to create a bootable USB stick
<mediowoman> ragazzi se siete d'accordo provo a vedere se effettivamente posso riavviare da usb
<mediowoman> nel frattempo accendo altro pc...e mi ricollego con voi
<mediowoman> spero abbiate pazienza
<mibofra> Ok
<jester-> mediowoman: provare non costa niente e ha provato anche in frate rimanendo piuttosto contento
<ufo900> non so perchè ma la iso non parte quella di linux secure.. e il boot è impostato da dvd jester-
<mediowoman> grazie
<jester-> ufo900: forse hai copiato la iso convece che scriverla o non hai impostato il bood da cdrom
<jester-> boot*
<ufo900> non credo perchè negli altri dvd che ho si avvia da boot.. e ho masterizzato correttamente la iso
<jester-> ufo900: controlla se sul cd c'è il file.iso
<ufo900> no ci sono varie cartelle e 3 file di testo
<jester-> ufo900: boot da cd dovrebbe partire
<mibofra> ufo900: hai masterizzato bene?
<jester-> ufo900: cd normale o rw
<ufo900> si, con xfburn preinstallato nella liveusb
<ufo900> rw come tutti quelli che ho usato
<jester-> ufo900: usa un cd normale
<ufo900> probabile che mi masterizzi come immagine cd invece sto usando un dvd? con il pc di casa con nero c'era la scelta..
<ufo900> non trovo la possibilità di scrivere un immagine dvd forse quello è il problema
<mibofra> ufo900: lol
<mibofra> Usa un qualsiasi tool di masterizzazione iso
<jester-> ufo900: secondo me non hai scaricato giusto hai fatto in 2 minuti e il file è 720 mb
<mediowoman> eccomi
<ufo900> cioè con xfburn dovrebbe andare bene? ho solo la possibilità di masterizzare con la liveusb di lubuntu..
<mediowoman> ragazzi ho riavviato il pc
<ufo900> ho scaricato con la 20M che ho in uni
<jester-> ufo900: i casi sono due; o fai finta di seguire o prendi pè u culo
<mediowoman> ma nella sequenza di boot mi da
<mediowoman> cdrom
<jester-> ufo900: ci vogliono almeno 10 minuti
<ufo900> jester- non mi pare di prendere per il culo nessuno, ci sto smadonnando da 2 giorni
<mibofra> ufo900: riscarica la iso e masterizzala così vai sul sicuro
<jester-> ufo900: se scaricata e masterizzata correttamente è una normale live che parte la boot da cd
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<jester-> ufo900: forse è meglio che fai un ripristino del pc se vuoi riavere winz
<mediowoman> floppy (che nemmeno ho) ; sata che è il mio hd; ide hl dt st dvdra
<mediowoman> boh
<mibofra> mediowoman: cambia l'ordine di boot
<mediowoman> e cosa metto per primo
<mediowoman> avevo messo il dvd
<ufo900> jester- cosa intendi se voglio riavere win? la procedura con linux secure non dovrebbe farmi vedere entrambe le partizioni con le opzioni di boot?
<jester-> mediowoman: se non hai menu di avvio da tasto Fx devi andare nel bios con la usb collegata, se non c'è la usb il pc non supporta boot da usb
<mibofra> Il dvd appunto
<jester-> ufo900: la partizone di boot è una sola
<mibofra> Assicurati di avere solo una unità ottica però
<ufo900> jester- scusa le opzioni di sistema operativi
<jester-> ufo900: e se riesci ad avviare la live secure e seguire la guida mette a posto
<mediowoman> allora niente usb
<mediowoman> :(
<mediowoman> ho messo dvd
<jester-> mediowoman: neda cdrom?
<ufo900> se non riesco ancora qui quando sono a casa provo a masterizzare con nero che ho sul fisso poi vedo :(
<ufo900> grazie per il momento
<mediowoman> allora
<mibofra> Prego
<mediowoman> ora sta partendo da cd
<jester-> ufo900: l'unica strada è quella
<jester-> o ripsritini
<mediowoman> schermata viola
<mediowoman> con scritta ubuntu e pallini di avanzamento
<jester-> entr
<jester-> er
<mediowoman> devo fare qualcosa?
<jester-> non è apparso un meu al boot?
<jester-> menu
<mediowoman> no
<jester-> mediowoman: reboot. coma parte pigia enter
<mediowoman> se premo esc
<jester-> se premi esc vedi che fa
<jester-> mediowoman: che versione hai scaricato
<mediowoman> riavvio premendo enter
<jester-> no
<mediowoman> ok
<mediowoman> 13.04 mi pare
<jester-> riavvii e quando part il cd vedi un simbolo in basso e premi subito enter
<jester-> mediowoman: 32 o 64 bit
<mediowoman> ok
<mediowoman> mi chiede lingua
<jester-> mediowoman: scegli
<mediowoman> ok
<jester-> mediowoman: poi pigia F6
<mediowoman> ok f6
<mediowoman> appare un menù
<jester-> e scegli nomodeset
<mediowoman> ok
<mediowoman> poi che faccio
<jester-> adesso prova ubuntu senza installare
<mediowoman> installa ubuntu?
<mediowoman> ok
<jester-> la installi da prova se parte e funza tutto
<mediowoman> ora la scritta ubuntu è diversa
<mibofra> mediowoman: non sempre comunque installa ubuntu va, quindi meglio prima passare salla modalità di prova
<jester-> se il pc è scarso impiega un po a caricare
<mediowoman> allora è arrivata una schermata di prova
<mediowoman> +con una serie di icone a sx
<jester-> mediowoman: hai un desktop ?
<mediowoman> si+
<jester-> mediowoman: vedi se funza internet e palle varie
<mediowoman> adesso vedo
<jester-> mediowoman: intendi usare tutto il disco per linux o dual boot con winz
<mediowoman> allora in realtà mi va bene avere solo linux...ma devo assolutamente mantenere la partizione E
<mediowoman> internet funziona
<jester-> mediowoman: allora dovresti venire un canale da quel pc
<jester-> e vediamo come sei messo a partizioni
<mediowoman> ma se premo su installa ubuntu
<mediowoman> non mi chiede che fare?
<mediowoman> da qui mi fa vedere tranquillamente la partizione che voglio mantenere
<jester-> mediowoman: va in installazione e se usi tutto il disco è semplice se non è un po complicato
<mediowoman> quindi cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> mediowoman:  mi serve vedere cosa ripsonde il comando nelterminale: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> che mi incolli nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | mediowoman
<ubot-it> mediowoman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mediowoman> ok allora devo venire nel canale dall'altro pc
<mediowoman> mediowoman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mediowoman1:  sudo fdisk -l
<mediowoman1> da dove si apre il terminale?
<jester-> mediowoman1: non c'è un televisorino nero sulla barra?
<mediowoman1> no
<mibofra> mediowoman, il terminale? se sei su ubuntu premi il tasto della dash, il primo in alto a destra
<mibofra> e cerca terminal
<jester-> mediowoman1: clicca il logo in cima alla barra che si apre la dash, nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<mediowoman1> ok ci sono
<jester-> mediowoman1:  sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> a richiesta pass batti enter
<mediowoman1> ho copiato nel link che mi hai dato
<mediowoman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175713/
<jester-> mediowoman1: adesso sudo parted -l
<jester-> mediowoman1: hai winz adesso?
<mediowoman1> fatto
<jester-> fa vedere
<mediowoman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175727/
<mediowoman1> ci sono speranze?
<jester-> mediowoman1: senti: hai una grossa partizione da 500 mb
<jester-> mediowoman1: sudo df -h /dev/sda5
<mediowoman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175735/
<jester-> mediowoman1:  si puo fare in due modi
<mediowoman1> quella da 500 è quella da mantenere
<mediowoman1> se non sbaglio
<jester-> mediowoman1: rimpiazzare winz e non te lo consiglio
<jester-> mediowoman1: o ridurre la sda2 dove hai i dati e mettrci winz, in questo caso avresti winz linux e dati
<jester-> cioè metterci linux
<jester-> mediowoman1: hai 134 gb liberi nella dati si potrebbero ricavarne un 50 gb per linux
<mediowoman1> il problema è che attualmente
<mediowoman1> ho sopra win
<jester-> mediowoman1: winz sta in sda1
<mediowoman1> ma credo che si sia sputtanato...
<jester-> e non viene toccato
<jester-> mediowoman1: quanta ram hai
<jester-> free -m
<mediowoman1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175747/
<mediowoman1> sinceramente di win attualmente non mi importa
<jester-> hai 4 giga e si puo fare a meno della swap
<nico_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come mai mi spariscono le icone dal monitor e non riesco a fare nulla? versione 13.04 ubuntu grazie
<jester-> mediowoman1: vedi tu se rimpiazzare winz
<mediowoman1> si tanto questo pc viene utilizzato solo per navigare e niente di particolare...scarico mail e stampa doc...
<mibofra> mediowoman, allora formatta l'hd interno per bene e mettici solo ubuntu
<mibofra> xD
<mediowoman1> l'importante è non cancellare la partizione che ti dicevo
<jester-> mibofra: ha dati
<mibofra> jester-, si salva solo quella
<mibofra> jester-, ad installazione finita si mette sotto fstab così gliela monta all'avvio
<jester-> mediowoman1: direi di metterlo al posto di winz
<mediowoman1> così come ora vedo tranquillamente la partizione con tutti i dati
<mediowoman1> mi compare proprio icona nel menù
<mibofra> mediowoman, ci mancherebbe che non la vedessi
<jester-> mediowoman1:  in instalalzione a un certo punto avrai delle scelte, fra le quali rimpiazza winz
<mediowoman1> jester...
<mediowoman1> allora
<mibofra> jester-, con il partizionamento manuale non va sul sicuro?
<jester-> allora va in installa ubuntu
<mediowoman1> faccio partire installazione
<mediowoman1> e ti seguo con altro pc
<mediowoman1> ok?
<jester-> mibofra: che casso hai oggi la tipina si nega?
<mibofra> jester-, ma no xD solo che così sa in che partizioni va a installare e quali salva
<mibofra> ne è sicuro perché le setta lui xD
<mediowoman1> sono una femmina!!!
<mediowoman1> :)
<mibofra> jester-, mica ci vuole molto a farglielo fare xD
<jester-> mibofra: se non c'è sostituisci winz si fa in manulae
<mibofra> mediowoman, *lei
<mediowoman1> :D
<jester-> mibofra: tranquello che ha un manico tanto
<mediowoman1> allora clicco su installa e seguo da altro pc??
<mibofra> jester-, è solo che con il partizionamento manuale sei SICURO come la morte che non va a formattar alto
<mibofra> jester-, almeno io con una partizione dati in mezzo ai piedi non mi fiderei...
<mibofra> ma jester- se dici che va bene faglielo fare
<jester-> va bè famogliela fare
<jester-> e no mettiamo la swap che non serve
<mibofra> jester-, ovviamente
<mediowoman1> allora che devo fare
<jester-> mediowoman1: installa ubuntu
<mediowoman1> ok vado
<jester-> mediowoman1: al partizionamento fischia
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mediowoman1> ok
<mediowoman_> jester- mi chiede
<mediowoman_> smontare le partizioni in uso
<jester-> mediowoman_:   avevi cliccato nel file manager?
<mediowoman_> allora ho cliccato su installa
<mediowoman_> mi chiede la lingua
<jester-> mediowoman_: apri il terminale
<mediowoman_> fatto
<jester-> mediowoman_: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> mediowoman_: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<jester-> mediowoman_: poi torna in installazone e vai avanti
<jester-> fino a che non arriva al partizionatore
<mediowoman_> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<mediowoman_> spe
<mediowoman_> sono scema io
<mediowoman_> tipo di installazione
<jester-> mediowoman_: altro
<mediowoman_> ok
<mediowoman_> allora ho
<jester-> mediowoman_: adesso ti fa vedere le partizioni
<jester-> mediowoman_: doppio click su sda1
<jester-> esce una maschera
<mediowoman_> si
<jester-> uare come ext4
<jester-> mediowoman_: formattare
<jester-> mediowoman_: montare o punto di mount /
<mediowoman_> con journaling?
<jester-> si
<mediowoman_> poi
<jester-> mediowoman_: dopo di che winz sparisce
<mediowoman_> seleziono formattare
<jester-> mediowoman_: si
<mediowoman_> e sotto punto mount metto /
<jester-> poi vai in fondo alla pagina e vai savli
<mediowoman_> ok?
<jester-> si /
<mediowoman_> ok
<mediowoman_> ora ho partizione etx4
<mibofra> jester-, uhm a che c'era poteva farsi una home separata
<mediowoman_> e ntfrs
<mibofra> ma lasciam stare xD
<jester-> mediowoman_: te la menrà che non c'è una swap
<mibofra> mediowoman_, fregatene quando ti chiede della swap
<mediowoman_> allora mi dice
<mibofra> fallo continuar comunque
<jester-> mibofra: comporta didurre la partizione ha ha la estesa di mezzo
<mediowoman_> device per l'installazione del boot loader
<jester-> mediowoman_: sda
<jester-> che è gia cosi
<mibofra> jester-, beh alla fine lo spazio è quello ma si vive anche senza :)
<mediowoman_>   /dev/sda ATA STbla bla bla 550 gb
<mibofra> mediowoman_, e se non lo è passalo tu a sda il device
<mibofra> mediowoman_, perfetto
<jester-> mediowoman_: si deve essere sda
<jester-> mediowoman_: non sda1 2 o 5
<mediowoman_> solo sda
<mediowoman_> ok
<mediowoman_> perfetto
<jester-> mediowoman_: mo vai avanti spunta installa software di terze parti non avvio autmatico e perendi nota della pass che sceglierai
<mibofra> jester-, glielo facciam aggiungere ora a fstab la partizione dati o dopo?
<mediowoman_> qui mi dice dello swap...allora vado avanti ok
<jester-> mibofra: a che serve? la clicca dal file manager
<mibofra> può metterla come usata come già è senza formattarla e metterci un punto di mount /media/sticass
<jester-> e la monta
<mibofra> jester-, comoda trovarla già montata
<jester-> mibofra: non sovrapporti
<mediowoman_> scusate lo swap me ne frego e vado avanti?
<mibofra> va bene
<mibofra> si mediowoman_
<jester-> poi scelgliera lui come pacioccarsi il sistema
<mibofra> jester-, lei xD
<jester-> mediowoman_: te ne devi fregare per forza
<mediowoman_> ok :D
<mediowoman_> ok ha chiesto la psw e ora sta installando
<jester-> non siamo abituati a presenze femminili
<mibofra> mediowoman_, lascialo installare in pace, nel caso siamo qui
<mediowoman_> si grazie :)
<Aerith> Ciao a tutti, premetto che sono una completa ignorante ma per il poco che faccio mi sono sempre trovata bene con Ubuntu. Sto provando a installarlo sul mio netbook ma ho paura di fare dei danni con la partizione dei dischi. Non so perchè ma in fase di installazione non mi viene più chiesto se sostituirlo a Windows 7 oppure affiancarli, e dopo aver selezionato "altro" mi viene fuori una lista di /dev/sda e non ho la più pallida i
<jester-> Aerith: che versione stai installando
<Aerith> 13,04
<jester-> Aerith: e hai gia installato linux ?
<jester-> ma comunque nel menu al partizionamento le voci dovresti averle
<mediowoman_> jester- installazione completata
<mediowoman_> mi chiede il riavvio
<jester-> mediowoman_: reboot
<mediowoman_> tolgo il dvd?
<jester-> si
<mediowoman_> ok partito
<mibofra> mediowoman_, buon riavvio :)
<mediowoman_> devo fare qualcosa?
<mibofra> mediowoman_, ora vedi se tutto funge a dovere
<Aerith> no non ho installato linux, ma è la prima volta che mi viene fuori questa lista di voci! /dev/sda1 e /dev/sda2 hanno rispettivamente scritto nella casella "sistema" Windows7 (loader) e Windows recovery environment (loader)
<jester-> mediowoman_: ti dovrebbe parrie ubuntu,se mentre boota pigi shift vedi il menu
<mediowoman_> ora provo e vi dico
<jester-> Aerith: sa altro è normale visto che si fa in anulae
<jester-> manulae
<jester-> mediowoman_: torna indietro
<jester-> che dovresti avere le voci
<Aerith> infatti, e non capisco perchè non c'è più l'opzione di affiancare i due OS
<jester-> ci dovrebbe essere
<jester-> per forza
<jester-> se hai ubuntu doc e non tarocca tipo mint o majorana
<Aerith> no no l'ho scaricata proprio dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> Aerith: altrimenti si deve ridurre la winz 7 a mano
<mibofra> Aerith, intanto vediamo le partizioni
<jester-> che va comunque prima deframmentato
<mibofra> jester-, dai che qui basta un blkid
<jester-> Aerith: ma la partizione con winz ha spazio libero?
<jester-> mibofra: hai rotto i maroni con blkid
<jester-> Aerith: lo vedi li da altro
<mibofra> Aerith, dai in un terminale sudo blkid e postalo qui il risultato con
<mibofra> !paste
<mibofra> se no ragioniamo dell'aria fritta
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> jester-, ma dai è più semplice xD
<mibofra> jester-, mica ci vuole sempre parted o fdisk
<jester-> Aerith: ma la partizione con winz ha spazio libero?
<jester-> Aerith: li dove vedi le partizioni dovresti vederlo quanto spazio libero e no
<Aerith> jester-: sì, mi dice 42698MB / 107374 MB
<jester-> Aerith: 107374  sono liberi?
<Aerith> no scusa, sono quelli utilizzati
<jester-> quindi liberi ne ha
<Aerith> no aspetta! è la dimensione totale. non ci sto più capendo niente scusate...
<riso64bit> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Aerith: vai sul desk e apri gparted
<jester-> fai una foto col tasto stamp e  la posti
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> o si rischia di fare danni
<riso64bit> ho bisogno di un'info. dovrei contattare il canale degli sviluppatori del kernel linux per segnalare un bug del kernel. sono gia passato da launchpad e da li mi han detto di cercare il chan su freenode dei sviluppatori per passargli info dettagliate ma non lo trovo. Sapete per caso quale è?
<Aerith> il problema è che oltretutto lo sto cercando di installare non su questo portatile
<jester-> riso64bit: #ubuntu-kernel
<jester-> Aerith: accerati che winz abbia spazio libero
<jester-> Aerith: vai in winz e fai la deframmentazione
<riso64bit> jester grazie
<jester-> poi riavvii la live e dovresti avere la voce installa accanto
<jester-> Aerith: no defrag = perdere dati
<mediowoman> rieccomi :)
<jester-> mediowoman: tut a lost?
<jester-> post*
<mediowoman> bah sembra di si
<mediowoman> che bellezza
<mediowoman> non tolleravo più win con tutti i suoi impuntamenti
<mediowoman> grazie ragazzi senza di voi non sarei mai riuscita
<mibofra> mediowoman, ora puoi andare in pace :)
<mibofra> divertiti con ubuntu
<mediowoman> ahhaha
<mediowoman> siete grandi
<jester-> mediowoman: e stai alla larga da guide farlocche e ppa
<Aerith> fantastico, adesso non riesco nemmeno più a tornare a windows
<jester-> Aerith: cioè?
<mediowoman> ppa???
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> mediowoman: sai che le applicazioni sono gia li belle che precotte?
<mediowoman> quali app??
<mibofra> mediowoman, spetta un attimo
<mediowoman> cercavo teamviewer
<mibofra> che vuoi sapere sui ppa?
<mibofra> mediowoman, ma non lo trovi nel ppa
<mibofra> mediowoman, vuoi il link?
<mediowoman> grazie
<jester-> mediowoman: c'è già di serie team
<mediowoman> davvero???
<Aerith> non avendo il lettore cd l'ho installato attraverso la chiavetta, quindi ho selezionato nel boot device priority la chiavetta usb. solo che adesso mi segna per prima l'USB, per secondo Removable Device e peer terzo Atapi cd-rom
<mibofra> jester-, meglio dal sito è più recente
<jester-> mediowoman: devi solo installare xvnc4viewer per compatibilita winz
<mibofra> mediowoman, sei su un 32 o 64bit?
<jester-> mibofra: roba esterna p ot qui
<jester-> mediowoman: apri il terminale
<mibofra> jester-, lo passo in pv e poi quello che vuol farne ne fa
<mediowoman> io uso mac e android...mi serve poter controllare da loro
<jester-> mediowoman: occhio che roba esterna tipo quella che ti consiglia microfibra è potenzialmente os sminchinate
<mediowoman> e da questo pc controllare un win
<mibofra> jester-, difficile che teamviewer lo sia
<mibofra> :P
<jester-> mediowoman: sudo apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<mibofra> mediowoman, poi come dice jester- c'è vnc
<jester-> mediowoman: su winz serve vnc
<mibofra> mediowoman, e devi installar il server vnc anche su android
<jester-> mediowoman: scrivendo la pass nel terminale non la vedi ma la scrive
<mibofra> mediowoman, se poi vuoi una mano per installarlo/configurarlo dobbiamo passar in
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mediowoman> jester- grazie infinite
<akis24> sera
<ufo900> mibofra la live di secure remix non viene caricata, a volte va in ubuntu e a volte rimane a schermo nero con un trattino in alto a sx.. ieri mi avevi detto come rientrare in windows con una stringa data da terminale, da lì riesco ad avviare la linux remix
<mibofra> ufo900, sicuramente puoi usare il dvd di ripristino di win e la guida di ieri
<cristian_c> ufo900, ue
<ufo900> la guida di ieri che mi hai linkato x mail?
<ufo900> o inserisco direttamente il dvd di win8?
<mibofra> ufo900, se no come ti dice jester- che non ricordo la voce nel boot
<ufo900> jester- mi diceva di utilizzare la iso di secure remix..
<mibofra> quella per ripristinar il loader di win nell'mrb da ubuntu
<mibofra> ufo900, ma con il dvd di ripristino di win vai sicuro
<ufo900> ah no quel passaggio allora ero disconnesso forse.. comunque ora vado di ripristino di win? poi carico secure remix come da guida? mibofra
<ufo900> ciao cristian_c ben ritrovato :D
<cristian_c> ufo900, oi,l tutto risolto?
<mibofra> ufo900, si una volta ripristinato il loader di win sistemi grub
<jester-> ufo900: il portatile ha la partizione di riristino
<ufo900> magari cristian_c, spero di risolvere e spero di aver detto bene nel mess precedente :) è da ieri mattina che ci lavoro :( comunque ok vado di win ripristino poi sistemo grub
<jester-> devi sono trovare il tasto F pe farlo partire
<ufo900> a fra poco
<mibofra> ciao
<ufo900_> qual era la riga di comando da mettere nel promt di win per il ripristino? mibofra
<ufo900_> trovata
<mibofra> ufo900_, purtroppo non le ricordo a memoria
<mibofra> ok
<ufo900_> sono riuscito a far partire la secure remix.. forse mibofra e cristian_c si ricorderanno i problemi che avevo con ubuntu (motivo per cui ho dovuto installare LUBUNTU) e cioè che non riesco a cliccare nulla: come se il desktop fosse un wallpaper senza possibilità di interazione con niente, nè da tastiera ne da mouse (unica cosa è che il mouse si muove).. come posso fare? mibofra  jester- cristian_c
<mibofra> ufo900_, ah certo la secure remix è ubuntu
<mibofra> ufo900_, un attimo consultazioni xD
<ufo900_> grazie :) attendo :( mibofra
<cristian_c> ufo900_, se hai pc vecchio, lubuntu è l'unica alternativa
<cristian_c> ufo900_, ma perché scarichi le iso tarocche?
<cristian_c> -> secure-remix
<ufo900_> ma no, pc nuovo.. cristian_c
<ufo900_> perchè iso tarocche? cristian_c
<mibofra> cristian_c, nessuna iso tarocca
<mibofra> cristian_c, deve sistemare uefi e grub per convivere in pace
<mibofra> xD
<cristian_c> mibofra, secure remix non è ufficiale, mantenuta/riconosciuta da canonical
<cristian_c> quindi, tarocca
<mibofra> cristian_c, eh ma non è mio suggerimento :P
<jester-> cristian_c: è il tool per rirpistino bootlaoder efi indicato nel wiki e solo quello c'è
<ufo900_> novita? mibofra
<ufo900_> nella mia ignoranza chiedo se c'è qualche tool avviabile o scaricabile che possa in qualche modo fare quello che secure-remix avrebbe fatto..
<mibofra> ufo900_, che ne sappia no
<mibofra> ufo900_, domanda a jester- magari ha un'altra idea
<mibofra> ufo900_, io ti farei partire la remix e poi lavorare in tty
<ufo900_> lavorare in tty?
<cristian_c> ufo900_, hai fatto ciò che ha indicato jester?
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ufo900_> secure-remix non mi va per il problema sopra esposto..
<cristian_c> ufo900_, Riparazione bootloader
<ufo900_> si si cristian_c qui quoto me stesso
<ufo900_> ufo900_> sono riuscito a far partire la secure remix.. forse mibofra e cristian_c si ricorderanno i problemi che avevo con ubuntu (motivo per cui ho dovuto installare LUBUNTU) e cioè che non riesco a cliccare nulla: come se il desktop fosse un wallpaper senza possibilità di interazione con niente, nè da tastiera ne da mouse (unica cosa è che il mouse si muove).. come posso fare?
<cristian_c> ufo900_, non è che hai la iso corrotta?
<ufo900_> faceva così anche con ubuntu normale.. tutte le versioni ubuntu..
<cristian_c> ufo900_, non conosco bene secure remix
<cristian_c> non saprei neanche su cosa si basa
<cristian_c> su unity o altro
<cristian_c> azz, si basa su unity
<cristian_c> uhm, ma boot-repair non si trova anche da altre parti?
<cristian_c> ufo900_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> ufo900_, così eviti unity
<cristian_c> :)
<ufo900_> provo.. :)
<cristian_c> ufo900_, ho visto un video su youtube di boot repair disk, e non c'era unity
<cristian_c> ufo900_, comunque potevi pure usarlo da live
<cristian_c> boot-repair
<ufo900_> quindi dovrebbe andare.. sperem.. a casa ho la linea lentissima, mentre oggi in uni in 2 minuti ho scaricato 800mb della secure remix.. :/ comunque sto usando le liveusb con iso e installer di universal usb installer cristian_c
<cristian_c> ufo900_, come scritto nella guida, puoi installare boot-repair anche sulla live di lubuntu
<cristian_c> ufo900_, che poi sia lenta, bisogna vedere, non so quanto sia grosso il pacchetto di boot-repair
<ufo900_> 508mb.. comunque se si avvia anche sulla live di lubuntu accedo da lì..
<cristian_c> ufo900_, sì, ti rilinko la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> è un po' macchinoso, ma almeno puoi farlo direttamete sulla live che già haidi lubuntu
<cristian_c> ufo900_, in pratica ti fa aggiungere il ppa e poi aggiornare
<cristian_c> ufo900_, quindi, ti fa installare boot-repair
<cristian_c> ufo900_, fatto questo, torni sulla guida di uefi
<ufo900_> ok allora ora attacco il monitor :/ se si fa da live usb speriamo funzioni tutto dopo.. non ne ho +.. :( per la guida con uefi perchè tornare là dopo? non ho già i due os in grub pronti?
<cristian_c> ufo900_, e riparti dal punto 4 di Riparazione bootloader
<ufo900_> ah intendi che faccio i passi descritti di là..
<cristian_c> ufo900_, ma jester non ti aveva suggerito di usare boot repair seguendo la procedura di Riparazione bootloader della guida wiki?
<cristian_c> ma lol
<cristian_c> ufo900_, anche perché non ho seguito completamente il tuo problema
<ufo900_> ok pronto, vado in missione xD
<cristian_c> lol
<ufo900_> sono qua, ho semibuone notizie cristian_c mibofra
<ufo900_> questo credo sia il log di boot repair.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176704/
<cristian_c> Boot successfully repaired.
<cristian_c> You can now reboot your computer.
<cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!
<ufo900_> mibofra ora ho le foto del grub, che identifica sia windows che lubuntu.. ma c'è un problema cristian_c http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9571/5qrk.jpg
<ufo900_> cosa devo fare cristian_c ? win va in boot ed ok, lubuntu no..
<ufo900_> se seleziono qualsiasi voce che rimanda a lubuntu mi esce sto trattito oppure schermo blu lampeggiante http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8659/6f75.jpg cristian_c mibofra
<ufo900_> ok il trattino non si vede dalla foto ma vabbè.. si capisce lo stesso :/ cristian_c mibofra cosa fare ora?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ufo900_, 20:47:20 <cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!
<ufo900_> mm ok e come? dici che sia quello il motivo per cui lubuntu nn parte? cristian_c
<xxvdaxx> salve
<xxvdaxx> c e nessuno che puo aiutarmi  ?
<ufo900_> cristian_c adesso va o.O
<xxvdaxx> ufo sei pratico di ubuntu?
<ufo900_> xxvdaxx se non si tratta di partizionare in efi si looool
<inouk_> Non so più cosa fare per far funzionare la scheda wifi e la mia connessione ADSL
<inouk_> in Kubuntu
<xxvdaxx> ufo come si fa a parlare in privato ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> inouk_, che scheda è?
<inouk_> Broadcom BCM 4312
<inouk_> lo so che da problemi...
<inouk_> ho fatto di tutto seguendo le varie discussioni sul forum
<inouk_> ho installato anche Wicd Network Manager
<cristian_c> !broadcom | inouk_
<ubot-it> inouk_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<inouk_> ho seguito la wiki....
<inouk_> niente da fare!
<cristian_c> inouk_, l'hai seguita male
<cristian_c> :P
<inouk_> ;.(
<inouk_> no, davvero
<inouk_> posso riprovare però!
<cristian_c> inouk_, installa i b43 e bon
<inouk_> l'ho fatto, lo giuro !
<cristian_c> inouk_, collega il cavo e vai
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> inouk_, allora, spiega nel dettaglio cos'hai fatto
<inouk_> ho fatto talmente tante cose che mi si accavallano nella testa!
<inouk_> ma tutte seguendo la wiki
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> inouk_, allora, spiega nel dettaglio cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> inouk_, probabilmente, hai fatto un sacco di cose sbagliate
<cristian_c> :P
<inouk_> ci sta visto che non funziona......ma se ho seguito la guida...
<inouk_> eh!
<cristian_c> ho installato i driver di quella scheda tante volte, sempre ha funzionato
<cristian_c> inouk_, non so neanche cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> dubito
<inouk_> anche a me prima funzionava!
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<inouk_> allora dimmi cortesemente se devo disinstallare e reinstallare...
<cristian_c> inouk_, e poi che hai fatto?
<inouk_> chiuso tutto e sono andata al lavoro!
<inouk_> ma sono 5 giorni che ci giro qua!
<inouk_> ogni volta qlc mi diceva cose diverse
<inouk_> tutte provate per risolvere ma non ho risolto ancora!
<cristian_c> inouk_, stai solo perdendo tempo. Spiega cos'è successo prima che non funzionasse più
<cristian_c> ti stai soltanto lamentando che non funziona, ma non stai dicendo niente, concretamente
<inouk_> è stato fatto un aggiornamento di ppa in kubuntu a seguito del quale il SO non si caricava più
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<inouk_> rimaneva in boot fisso al logo iniziale
<cristian_c> ORa hai detto QUALCOSA di concreto
<inouk_> dunque ho cercato un aiuto
<cristian_c> inouk_, in pratica, sminchiamento da PPA
<cristian_c> *di sistema
<inouk_> senza risolvere ed ho deciso di salvarmi le cose con disco in live ed ho reinstallato kubuntu aggiornandolo all'ultima versione
<cristian_c> inouk_, quindi hai rovinato il sistema
<cristian_c> inouk_, ok, e poi?
<inouk_> rovinato il sistema?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<inouk_> ma qlc a cui ho chiesto aiuto l'ha chiamati così
<inouk_> in realtà erano aggiornamenti consigliati
<cristian_c> quale parte di 'il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio' non è chiara?
<inouk_> dal sistema
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<inouk_> ma ascolti quello che ti dico o no?
<cristian_c> inouk_, il punto è che i ppa sono un cancro e non andrebbero usati dagli utenti alle prime armi
<inouk_> ti ripeto............
<inouk_> dal momento che non ho fatto io
<inouk_> che non sono proprio alle prime armi
<inouk_> non so dirti cosa fosse
<cristian_c> ufff
<inouk_> e vabbè ti annoio?
<cristian_c> inouk_, facciamo una cosa
<inouk_> lascia stare
<inouk_> trovo qualcun altro
<mibofra> eccomi
<cristian_c> inouk_, ti interessa ripristinare il wifi o no?
<inouk_> :-)
<inouk_> se non mi fai le romanzine
<inouk_> si
<inouk_> se mi fai le romanzine
<inouk_> no!
<inouk_> ti sei dato?
<cristian_c> inouk_, se, ascolti con attenzione ti spiego come fare
<inouk_> sono tutt'occhi
<cristian_c> inouk_, 1) quale release stai usando?
<cristian_c> 2) quale de stai usando?
<cristian_c> 3) quale kernel stai usando?
<inouk_> 12.10...possibile?
<cristian_c> 4) cosa contiene il tuo sources.list?
<inouk_> si 12.10
<cristian_c> 6) cosa contiene sources.list.d?
<inouk_> ci guardo
<cristian_c> 6) hai fatto un avanzamento diretto di release?
<inouk_> si dal 12.04
<cristian_c> non era meglio tenere la 12.04?
<inouk_> per il motivo...?
<cristian_c> la bcm 4312 funziona benissimo con la 12.04. Testata personalmente
<inouk_> anche io non ho avuto problemi prima con quella versione
<anarchia99> Buonasera
<inouk_> quindi non ho pensato che ne avrei avuto con l'altra!
<inouk_> dimmi dove trovo source.list
<cristian_c> inouk_in /et/apy
<cristian_c> *apy
<cristian_c> apt
<cristian_c> *etc
<cristian_c> inouk_ , se fai avanzamento con i ppa aggiunti, l'effetto è imprevedibile
<Raf_> buona sera
<inouk_> ma se ho riformattato e reinstallato il so
<inouk_> ?
<Raf_> io ho 2 problemi penso legati tra loro con la vers 13
<inouk_> ti posto il file con pastebin?
<Raf_> rieccomi
<Raf_> ho un problema di wifi e uno di spegnimento
<Raf_> dopo aver installato il nuovo ubuntu 13
<Raf_> ma non riesco a trovare soluzioni
<Raf_> per il wifi ho provato già tutto quello ke ho trovato
<inouk__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6176932/
<inouk__> cristian where are you?
<inouk__> ci sono
<inouk__> qualcun altro che mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> leggo
<cristian_c> inouk__, deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted
<cristian_c> inouk__, questi sono i repo di raring, non di quantal
<cristian_c> 13.04
<cristian_c> altro che 12.10
<cristian_c> mio dio
<cristian_c> inouk__, repo di raring mischiati a repo di quantal
<cristian_c> in più, arghhhh
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-proposed universe main restricted multiverse
<cristian_c> proposed!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> inouk__, poi dici che non devo fare ramanzine...
<ercole_rockefell> savle
<ercole_rockefell> qualcuno di buona volontà mi spiega, per favore, cosa è openstack e come funziona...!? grazie
<cristian_c> ercole_rockefell, perché cambi sempre nick?
<cristian_c> !open-stack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'open-stack'
<cristian_c> !openstack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'openstack'
<cristian_c> ercole_rockefell, mmmm, sei offtopic
<ercole_rockefell> uhm... come il mio sapone per i brufoli!
<cristian_c> no, quello era topexan
<ercole_rockefell> cristian_c dove topocizzo ?
<cristian_c> qui no
<cristian_c> ercole_rockefell, prova sul forum
<ercole_rockefell> cristian_c spero cristian sia solo un nick... se è il tuo nome vero sei marchiato a vita!
<cristian_c> pazienza
<ercole_rockefell> e come ci vai con quel nome ai concerti dei deicide?
<cristian_c> -,-
<ercole_rockefell> buona continuazione
<ercole_rockefell> openstack non sapete come funziona, questo mi è chiaro
<ercole_rockefell> bye.
<cristian_c> sì sì
<cristian_c> bye
<tony_> sera
<tony_> a tutti
<tony_> che bello tornare qui dopo tanto tempo
<tony_> ho installato record my desktop su ubuntu 12.04
<tony_> avrei un pò di problemini.....
<tony_> mi scatta il video quando rivedo il filmanto
<tony_> e ho cercato di installare il microfono ma non ci sono riuscito
<tony_> googolando ho scoperto che dovevo installare jack o simile manulla
<inouk_> aiuto! E' una settimana che cerco di attivare la scheda wifi Broadcom BCM 4312 su Kubuntu 12.10
<tony_> ho risolto tutto
<inouk_> Qlc in aiuto??
<mibofra> inouk_, ma hai provato la 13.04?
<rek> ciao raga
<rek> è tutta la sera che scoreggio....comunque...volevo capire se è possibile creare un file con una lista di parole che poi si possano auto completare premendo tab nel terminale...
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-01
<akis24> giorno
<Matt_91> 'giorno
<emaxxim> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il processo di aggiornamento della cache di apt da quand ho cambiato il mio nick su launchpad, come posso risolvere?
<OverMe> spiegati meglio
<enzotib> emaxxim, forse usi qualche ppa con autenticazione?
<Matt_91> o forse è solo una coincidenza, visto che la cache di apt si scassa spesso
<enzotib> o forse è andato a prendere un caffè :)
<emaxxim> ciao enzotib, sto aggiornando la cache di apt in modo da farvi vedere il problema. Anche se una pausa caffè non sarebbe male
<emaxxim> ecco enzotib, Matt_91 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178734/
<enzotib> emaxxim, vedo due problemi
<enzotib> emaxxim, una chiave che pare non valida, ma è nu errore spurio, si dovrebbe risolvere facilmente con...
<enzotib> emaxxim, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> emaxxim, e poi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> emaxxim, l'altro problema è che quando vai all'indirizzo https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/allvideodownloader/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages ti chiede l'autenticazione
<enzotib> e questo non so come risolverlo, dato che non ho mai usato repo con autenticazione, non so come funzionano
<emaxxim> enzotib, quindi l'immenso log di errore è tutto dovuto a questo ppa con autenticazione?
<enzotib> emaxxim, sembra di sì, dato che sono tutti link che cominciano con https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders
<Matt_91> emaxxim: lo togli e lo rimetti, visto che presumo lo hai aggiunto te
<emaxxim> ora che ci penso è strano quel programma mi sembra averlo scaricato con il software centre
<enzotib> emaxxim, comincia a provare quello che ti ho detto, magari si risolve anche l'altro problema
<videbuntu_> Ciao mondo ubuntiano, ho seguito tutte le guide ma ancora i video 1080p con ubuntu 12.10 non li vedo senza scatti, come posso sapere se manca qualcosa? grazie
<Matt_91> scusate, come faccio ad entrare nella consolle che stava facendo un do-release-upgrade? so che apre un consolle di emergenza su una c'erta pota... perchè mi è saltata la connessione ssh per un istante -.-"
<Matt_91> ok, risolto con screen :)
<Matt_91> videbuntu_: ma non è che hai un catorcio? :D
<emaxxim> ok, enzotib  e Matt_91 ecco il nuovo output dopo aver messo i comandi che mi avete riportato http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178784/
<Matt_91> emaxxim: il problema è il repository privato, cancellalo
<Matt_91> emaxxim: e se ti server lo rimetti
<emaxxim> Matt_91, ma sono tanti i repo non è soltanto uno, o mi sbaglio?
<Matt_91> emaxxim: appunto, come li hai messi li togli
<enzotib> emaxxim, guarda qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/170076/update-manager-failed-to-download-repository-401-error
<enzotib> emaxxim, la risposta di melvincv propone qualche soluzione
<enzotib> emaxxim, non saprei se funzionano
<enzotib> no scusa, la risposta di VooDooStevie
<protoss1976> Buon giorno, ho un problema con google earth su kubuntu 13.04, non si collega al server perchè non vede il proxy aziendale
<protoss1976> Su windows funziona
<Matt_91> protoss1976: ma il resto del sistema vede correttamente il proxy e si collega ad internet?
<protoss1976> allora.... se metto il proxy nel pannello che mi dà il menù, ovvero menù k e ricerco il proxy, funziona solo Rekonq
<Matt_91> protoss1976: vain in rete e configura il proxy per tutto il sistema, da unity, premi il tasto SUPER e scrivi rete
<protoss1976> se creo il file etc/apt/apt.conf funziona anche apt
<protoss1976> sono su kubuntu e l'opzione configura il proxy su tutto il sistema, non c'è
<Matt_91> protoss1976: ci deve essere
<Matt_91> protoss1976: cambia solo la grafica, il sistema p uguale in tutto e per tutto
<enzotib> Matt_91, ma ha detto che ha KDE, che Unity dici?
<Matt_91> enzotib: non avevo letto
<enzotib> :)
<protoss1976> in effetti anche su kde c'è la configurazione del proxy da gui, ma non funziona, ne con apt, ne con firefox, funziona solo per reconq
<Matt_91> protoss1976: bo, kde l'ho solo visto, mai usato
<protoss1976> booooo, mistero della fede
<Matt_91> !proxy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<andrea_> buongiorno volevo chiedere aiuto per quanto riguarda il download di ubunto
<andrea_> quando metto avvio download mi dice grazie per aver scaricato ubuntu
<andrea_> ma in realta non ha scaricato nulla
<Matt_91> andrea_: scarica da qui: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Matt_91> andrea_: sbagliato link
<Matt_91> andrea_: scusa XD
<andrea_> figurati
<Matt_91> andrea_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ questo è quello giusto :D
<Matt_91> andrea_: ti consiglio di scaricarlo via torrent è velocissimo e in più puoi scaricarlo a più riprese
<andrea_> ok grazie mille matt_91
<andrea_> scusa per un windows quale mi consigli?
<andrea_> e ke sono alle prime armi
<Matt_91> andrea_: che significa?
<andrea_> nn me la cavicchio molto
<andrea_> devo installarlo su un windows
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Matt_91> andrea_: no non lo installi su windows, lo installi sul pc :)
<Matt_91> andrea_: il pc è nuovo?
<andrea_> no
<Matt_91> andrea_: sai se è a 64bit?
<andrea_> 32 misa
<Matt_91> andrea_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<andrea_> grazie mille mi hai semplificato la vita
<andrea_> poi devo metterlo su pennetta e tt il resto giusto?
<ExPBoy> andrea_, leggere la guida no?
<andrea_> stavo solo chiedendo la conferma
<Matt_91> !usb | andrea_: se vuoi metterlo su chiavetta
<ubot-it> andrea_: se vuoi metterlo su chiavetta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Matt_91> sulla vps ho creato un nuovo utente, ma non riesco a fare in modo che possa usare sudo, l'ho aggiunto al gruppo root ma non funziona...
<Matt_91> che devo fare per dargli sti permessi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<videbuntu_> Ciao mondo ubuntiano, ho seguito tutte le guide ma ancora i video 1080p con ubuntu 12.10 non li vedo senza scatti, come posso sapere se manca qualcosa? grazie
<jester-> videbuntu_: 1080 p sarebbe?
<videbuntu_> mkv
<jester-> etcciù
<videbuntu_> ci sono 3 formati 480p, si vedono bene, 720p idem, 1080p no
<jester-> videbuntu_: intendi video flash o ?
<videbuntu_> no intendo gli mp4 i file ad alta definizione
<videbuntu_> c'è qualcosa da digitare a terminale se tutto e' ok?
<jester-> videbuntu_: che schda video monta il pc
<videbuntu_> è un Asrock 320
<jester-> videbuntu_: fa vedere cosa ripìsponde: lspci | grep -i vga
<videbuntu_> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [ION] (rev a2)
<jester-> videbuntu_: il driver nvidia da drivr aggiuntivi lo hai installato?
<videbuntu_> no
<jester-> videbuntu_: fallo e abilita il consigliato
<jester-> videbuntu_:  hai unity?
<videbuntu_> 12.10
<jester-> si ma che ambinete grafico, hai la barra a sinistra?
<videbuntu_> si
<videbuntu_> devo fare questi? sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-current sudo apt-get upgrade sudo reboot -h
<jester-> videbuntu_: alura installa anche ubuntu-restricted-extras
<videbuntu_> ok
<jester-> videbuntu_: lascia perdere i ppa
<jester-> videbuntu_: ti ho detto di andare in driver aggiuntivi
<videbuntu_> perche' qui sembra abbiano risolto mettendoli http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4332612
<jester-> videbuntu_: allora non chiedere qui e segui il forum
<videbuntu_> hai ragione anche te ma io vado a sentire prima due dottori poi decido, ecco perche' sono qui... :)
<videbuntu_> se pero' c'e' un modo piu' veloce da terminale per aggiungere driver aggiuntivi fammi sapere grazie
<jester-> videbuntu_:  c'è ma siccome nvidia litiga con quello open bisogna fare altro a mano che farebbe driver aggiuntivi
<videbuntu_> non sono cosi' bravo, come li metto a mano?
<jester-> devi andare in driver aggiuntivi
<videbuntu_> vabbe' dai provo come posso al massimo ti chiedo come aggiustare il tutto se commetto errori, grazie
<jester-> madu
<ufo900> ciao a tutti e ringrazio mibofra jester- e cristian_c per l'aiuto degli scorsi giorni :) avrei una curiosità da porvi.. da pc spento, avvio ubuntu nel grub e a volte non parte, cioè rimane con il mouse al centro e un trattino bianco in alto a sx.. forzando lo spegnimento e riprovando dopo funziona.. cosa potrebbe essere?
<mibofra> ufo900: è successo pure a me con altri pc. Ma anche ripristinando grub la cosa dopo un po di tempo si è ripresentata. Quindi non so cosa possa causarla(precisare pc senza efi in questo caso). Vedi se qualcuno sa dirti qualcosa in più in merito
<mibofra> Comunque buon pranzo a tutti :)
<gerry_> ciao.. ho installato lubuntu 13.04 su un portatile che ha la seguente scheda wiress:
<gerry_> Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection [8086:4220] (rev 05)
<gerry_> se clicco sul pannello.. connessioni di rete.. la voce abilita wifi non è selezionabile.. e il wifi non funziona
<gerry_> non saprei come attivarlo
<OverMe> gerry_, da terminale: rfkill list
<OverMe> !paste | gerry_
<ubot-it> gerry_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gerry_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<OverMe> hai un tasto od una combinazione di tasti funzione per accendere/spegnere il wifi?
<gerry_> dalla tastiera sembrerebbe di si.. una combinazione fn + tasto funzione.. ma non ha effetto
<OverMe> fammi vedere un: dmesg | tail
<OverMe> poi premi il tasto e ridai di nuovo il comando
<OverMe> e pasta tutto
<OverMe> nel pastebin, non qui
<gerry_> ok.. ti ringrazio ma al momento non posso perchè non sono fisicamente sul pc dove ho il problema.. magari mi ricollegherò una sera...
<gerry_> scusa ma sono via teamviewer
<gerry_> avevo provato ieri che ero davanti il pc a premere i tasti di funzione ma non cambiava nulla
<OverMe> eh sì, senza pc davanti non si fa niente
<gerry_> ok capisco.. grazie lo stesso.. ciao
<akis24> ciao
<mibofra> Uei akis24 :)
<Riccardone> salve
<lorenzo-2357> Salve, sto per acquistare un computer mi servirebbe consiglio per la scheda audio che sia compatibile con ubuntu...
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: chiedilo a chi te la vende
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: se non va glie la riporti
<lorenzo-2357> chi me la vende non ne ha idea pensavo che qui era il luogo giusto...
<lorenzo-2357> Matt_91 mica posso provarle un centinaio e riportargliele ogni volta...
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: allora digli che faccia un corso d'aggiornamento o cambi lavoro XD
<lorenzo-2357> se qualcuno ha già affrontato questo problema e può indicarmi una scheda compatibile vado a colpo sicuro no?
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: si, aspetta se ti risponde qualcuno...
<lorenzo-2357> lo so... infatti 'sta gente che se mette a vende i computer e non conosce le compatibilità delle varie schede boh...
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: comunque, io ti consiglio di guardare su google, se sai l'inglese credo che potresti trovare qualche sito web dedicato, inoltre ti dico che i problemi con le schede audio non sono comuni. se il negoziane ha li una sceda audio da farti provare la provi e se va bene, se no glie la riporti...
<akis24> lorenzo-2357: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page qui dovresti trovare elenco schede audio compatibili con alsa
<lorenzo-2357> Matt_91 akis24 diciamo che l'inglese non mi è sconosciuto ma sul lato tecnico proprio nada...
<lorenzo-2357> comunque grazie :)
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: usa google translate ;)
<lorenzo-2357> preferisco qualcuno che mi indichi direttamente una scheda di buona qualità e con la possibilità di collegare un mixer...
<Matt_91> lorenzo-2357: prova sul forum...
<akis24> lorenzo-2357: qui tutte supportate pienamente http://ffado.org/?q=devicesupport%2Flist&filter0=&filter1=&op2=OR&filter2[]=perfect   se il venditore le tiene ..
<lorenzo-2357> akis24 grazie eventualmente la faccio ordinare...
<akis24> di nulla
<mindhunter> dk
<mindhunter> chanserv
<mindhunter> bzr uncommit
<xubuntu> ciao
<xubuntu> se io isntallo zram come lo posso ritogliere poi_
<Matt_91> Guest40325: se per installarlo hai dato sudo apt-get install zram-config per rimuoverlo darai sudo apt-get purge zram-config
<Guest40325> ok grazie
<Guest40325> e si rimuove anche la configuraszioen_
<Guest40325> ?
<Matt_91> Guest40325: con purge si rimuove tutto
<Guest40325> ok grazie
<gerry_> sistema lubuntu 13.04... su vecchio portatile toshiba... continua a dirmi che la scheda wireless è disattivata
<gerry_> rfkill list wlan 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<panta170> salve
<panta170> come faccio a scaricare la nuova versione di ubuntu
<DaRcHaNgEl> lol
<DaRcHaNgEl> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<panta170> ok, ma ho provato varie volte già
<DaRcHaNgEl> ?
<panta170> solo che nel momento che clicco su scarica
<panta170> non parte niente
<panta170> devo disattivare L'antivurus
<panta170> mi dite perchè non parte il download
<DaRcHaNgEl> strano che browser usi
<panta170> explorer
<yousdo> exploder  :D
<gerry_> "wifi disabilitata da interruttore hardware".. segnala sulle funzioni di rete del pannello
<gerry_> con il tasto funzione del portatile non si attiva wifi
<yousdo> insisti a pigiare il tasto
<gerry_> niente da fare
<yousdo> vedi se sta disattivatto dal bios
<gerry_> nel biosnon ho trovato nessuna voce in merito al wifi
<yousdo> umh
<yousdo> allora attendi qualcuno piu esperto di me
<yousdo> cn windoze funzionava?
<gerry_> si ma ora ho reinstallato il pc
<yousdo> io farei un lsusb da console
<yousdo> anzi lspci
<ufo900> mibofra ciao :) altra domanda: possono degli aggiornamenti di windows update "nascondere" il dual boot? sto aggiornando windows e riavviando/arrestando il pc non vedo più grub e si avvia diretto in windows
<yousdo> per vedere che modello e la scheda wifi
<gerry_> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Wireless Mouse M305 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gerry_> sysinfo mi da
<gerry_> Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection [8086:4220] (rev 05)
<yousdo> ora apri google e incolla: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG activation problem ubuntu
<yousdo> e vedi che succede
<yousdo> io vado ciao
<gerry_> ciao grazie
<ufo900> mibofra non so se mi hai risposto prima ma ho risolto :)
<mibofra> Bene ufo900 :)
<mibofra> ufo900: è che sonp occupato xD
<ufo900> aggiornando la image di lubuntu credo non mi dava più il grub.. nn ne so il motivo tecnico ma ridandogli il boot repair tutto ok..
<ufo900> tranqui :)
<kimal73> ciao a tutti
<kimal73> scusate posso dilatare la partizione di ubuntu da gparted senza fare  danni?
<Tommy__> buona sera
<Tommy__> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Tommy__> ho scaricato file iso di ubuntu ma non riesco ad installarlo
<Tommy__> mi indicate come poterlo trasferire su un cd di installazione?
<enzotib> Tommy__, devi masterizzare la iso come immagine, su un DVD
<panta170> sera a tutti
<panta170> chiedo di darmi una mano per cortesia
<panta170> ho scaricato lanuova versione del ubuntu 13.04
<panta170> ma non riesco ad installarla
<panta170> io ho un pc acer one aspire
<panta170> ad un certo punto mi espelle il dvd con la scritta
<panta170> casper / vmlinuz: file not fund
<panta170> come posso fare????
<ufo900> ciao mibofra jester- ho un problema di high temperature.. ho letto dell'applicazion jupiter ma non è più compatibile.. alternative? sto provando tlp ma non sembra funzionare molto.. sempre cpu a 60°C
<mibofra> ufo900, regolare la ventola manualmente
<mibofra> ma non so fino a quanto ti convenga
<ufo900> farà meno casino la ventola ma la cpu si scalda ugualmente :/
<MarcoFe> ciao a tutti
<MarcoFe> sto usando iptables ed ho un problema
<mibofra> ufo900, eh
<MarcoFe> qualcuno conosce iptables?
<mibofra> ufo900, cambia sistema di raffreddamento xD
<mibofra> MarcoFe, potresti usare un tool più semplice e anche con interfaccia grafica se vuoi
<ufo900> mmmmm ok da notebook sarà divertente.. ho già in mente un sistema :) grazie mibofra
<mibofra> xD prego ufo900
<MarcoFe> mibofra: ciao, vorrei ma non posso ;(
<mibofra> MarcoFe, dicci tutto allora, per filo e per segno così possiamo aiutarti per bene :)
<MarcoFe> dai provo ad esporre..allora...ho impostato sull'accettare delle connessioni su delle porte (22,80,443,5002) e alla fine di tutto imposto la policy di INPUT a DROP. La cosa cosa buffa è che sulla porta 22,80 e 443 continua a funzionare tutto, tranne la 5002 che uso per openvpn
<MarcoFe> però impostando la policy di INPUT a ACCEPT la 5002 continua a funzionare
<MarcoFe> secondo voi cosa cavolo può essere?
<MarcoFe> se inoltre uso uno scanner come nmap mi dice che la porta 5002 (con la policy INPUT a DROP) e close ... uhm...
<sbrilasni> ciao a tutti, c'è un programmino che sincronizza google drive come quello per windows?
<sbrilasni> ciao urus
<URUS> sbrilasni: ciao
<sbrilasni> usi google drive?
<URUS> google drive ?
<URUS> cos'è?
<sbrilasni> cloud di google
<URUS> no erche
<sbrilasni> avevo bisogno di aiuto
<URUS> oh mi dispiace , ma in realta non so nemmeno cos'è precisamente un cloud
<URUS> per me vuol dire solo
<URUS> un personaggio di ff :)0
<sbrilasni> :D
<URUS> che tipo di aiuto volevi ?
<URUS> sponni la tua domanda qualcuno prima o poi la vedra
<sbrilasni> già fatto :)
<URUS> sai per caso dove posso comprare la scocca del pc msi cx600 ?
<URUS> su ebay non trovo :(
<sbrilasni> non saprei proprio
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-02
<raff> Ciau ragazzi
<Guest70046> ho da chiedervi una mano relativa ad un problema che non sono riuscito a risolvere mesi fa
<Guest70046> scrivo:
<Guest70046> computer ho win 8 vorrei mettere a fianco xubuntu 13.04 ma nel momento dell'installazione quando si suddivide il disco x scegliere quanto spazio dare a xubuntu appare il classico menù con una percentuale di memoria gb sia a dx che a sx, a contrario di kubuntu che ti chiede quanto spazio assegnarli con xubuntu chiede in questo modo, perciò chiedo, spazio che devo assegnarere a xub è quello che sta a destra o quello di sinistra
<Guest70046> aggungo memoria
<Guest70046> x xubunt
<Guest70046> verso sx o dx?
<Guest70046> se mi ridate una mano ve ne sono grato
<enzotib> Guest70046, credo quello di destra è xubuntu, ma se mostri uno screenshot è meglio
<Guest70046> ciau enzotib, serve poco uno screenshot, visto che è come quando installi ubuntu e lubuntu, anche con xub quando in teoria devi suddividre il disco, cioè quello che chiedo è quel'è la parte di xubuntu e quella di microfosoft, se cm dici te dx e xub x aggiungere gb a xub devo spostare la line che sta in mezzo da sx verso dx?
<Guest70046> s
<enzotib> Guest70046, serve invece perché non lo ricordo a memoria
<Guest70046> come faccio a trovare uno screenshot
<Guest70046> s
<enzotib> Guest70046, non hai una macchian fotografica o un telefono con fotocamera?
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest70046> ci provo ma comunque quando spazio serve assegnare a xubunt 20gb bastano
<Guest70046> che dite
<enzotib> se no lascia stare, sto avviano una virtual machine
<enzotib> Guest70046, dipende da cosa ci fai, bastano anche 10GB, se non hai grossi documenti e files tuoi da metterci
<Guest70046> enzotib grazie, visto che dovrei avviare linstallazione di xubunt e fargli la foto riuscire e rientrare in chat ci metto un sacco se riesci ad avviare una vm te ne sn grato
<Guest70046> cioè mi serve quasi x tutto ci metto 16 gb
<Guest70046> credo bastino
<Guest70046> enzo aspetto te se riesci a darmi una mano
<Guest70046> s
<enzotib> ok
<Guest70046> grazie :)
<Guest70046> s
<enzotib> Guest70046, confermo che a sinistra c'è win8 e a destra la parte liberata per xubuntu. Dovresti anche accorgertene dal fatto che non ti fa spostare più di tanto a sinistra
<Guest70046> perc
<Guest70046> pericò sposto a destra x assegnare gb a xub giusto
<Guest70046> *perciò
<enzotib> no, se sposti la divisione a destra, diminuisci lo spazio per xubuntu
<Guest70046> quindi lo porto verso sinistra
<Guest70046> s
<Guest70046> grazie ennzzo
<Guest70046> sei stato gentilissimo
<Guest70046> mi metto subito allinstallazione c
<Guest70046> ciau
<algol70> buongiorno a tutti
<Simone75> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo e poiche volevo scaricate ubuntu volevo chiedervi come fare poiche dal siti non ci riesco. grazie
<ExPBoy> Simone75, http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/  ?
<gerry_> una domanda.. se potete aiutarmi a capire... mi sembra di aver capito che per escludere il caricamento di un modulo del kernel mi basta creare un file .conf nella cartella /etc/modprobe.d
<gerry_> che posso chiamare come voglio (il file)... e all'interno scrivere
<gerry_> blacklist nomeModulo
<gerry_> tutto qua... è corretto!?
<enzotib> gerry_, puoi semplicemente aggiungerlo in coda al file blacklist.conf che già esiste
<gerry_> ah ok.. d'accordo grazie.. cmq otterrei lo stesso risultato anche creando un nuovo file giusto? in pratica vengono processati tutti i files .conf (mi sembra di aver capito)
<enzotib> credo di sì
<gerry_> grazie ciao
<akis24> giorno
<Nick__> ciao ragazzi vorrei chiedere a qualcuno una domanda riguardo ubuntu
<Nick__> c'è qualcuno che possa rispondermi?
<emanuele> buongiorno. volevo sapere se la versione di ubuntu 13.04 è una LTS e,se lo fosse, se vale anche per xubuntu 13.04
<azidoiam> ciao a tutti
<azidoiam> volevo chiedere un aiuto
<Nick__> ciao raga qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Nick__> sapete dirmi perche cavolo nn riesco a copiare i film dal pc su una pen drive (su ubuntu)????
<Nick__> 13.04
<Nick__> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<ziobender> ciao a tutti
<Desk> Ciao a tutti
<Desk> ho un problame con ubuntu 13.04 e la mia stampante Deskjt 895cxi...il problema è che la stampante stampa ma stampa con i colotri sballati. Le cartucce sono nuove le ho messe meno di un mese fa ed ho stampato poco da cosa protrebbe dipendere secondo voi? Grazie
<Desk> up
<fabio_> salve
<fabio_> non riesco ad aggiornare il mio ubuntu
<fabio_> ci sei ?
<Matt_91> !domanda | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_> ho una versione vecchia di ubuntu la 8.04 (credo) ora sto cercando di aggiornare il sistema operativo . ci ho provato con il terminale, ma non ci riesco perché mi dice errore di connessione (quando poi è ottima). ora sto scaricando la versione 12.10, dal sito ubuntu.it ma dopo l'avvio del download mi apre un'altra finestra dove mi dice "grazie per aver scaricato ubuntu" ma io il downolad non lo vedo. in poche parole come faccio ad
<Matt_91> fabio_: su che sito scarichi ubuntu, perchè ieri un'altro utente ha segnalato lo stesso problema
<fabio_> www.ubuntu-it.org
<Matt_91> fabio_: spetta che provo
<fabio_> grazie
<Matt_91> fabio_: il sito nemmeno va in questo istante, forse stanno lavorando
<Matt_91> fabio_: ma vuoi aggiornare? se si ti do istruzioni e proviamo ad aggiornare
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> io ho provato ad aggiornare dal terminale
<fabio_> ma non ci riesco
<fabio_> mi dice problemi di connessione
<Matt_91> fabio_: con che comandi?
<Matt_91> !paste | fabio_: metti tutto su paste
<ubot-it> fabio_: metti tutto su paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_> devo mettere i comandi su paste ?
<Matt_91> fabio_: tutto quello che hai scritto nel terminale e che poi ti ha detto, così capisco se sbagli qualcosa o se c'è qualcosa che non va
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> ho inserito il comando su paste
<fabio_> sudo update-manager -d
<fabio_> questo è il comando
<Matt_91> fabio_: no, senza la d, se no ti fa aggiornare alla versione in via di sviluppo!
<fabio_> self.builder.add_from_file(path) WARNING: Failed to read mirror file fabio@fabio-laptop:~$  fabio@fabio-laptop:~$
<Matt_91> fabio_: ma perchè non mi metti tutto su paste scusa?
<fabio_> scusamiu
<fabio_> allora su paste
<fabio_> inserisco tutto quello che mi dice il terminale
<fabio_> dai miei comandi alla risposta ?
<Matt_91> fabio_: tutto
<Matt_91> fabio_: e poi mi dai il link
<fabio_> ok faccio copia e incolla
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184038/
<fabio_> questo è tutto!
<Matt_91> fabio_: proviamo ad aggiornare da terminale
<Matt_91> fabio_: dail il comando sudo -s
<Matt_91> fabio_: inserisci la tua password. Poi dai il comando: do-release-upgrade
<Matt_91> fabio_: poi segui le istruzioni, se escono errori dimmi
<Trizzio> Salve a tutti
<Matt_91> fabio_: ok?
<fabio_> ok
<Trizzio> Sono poco esperto di ubuntu e avrei bisogno di aiuto
<fabio_> Ripristino dello stato originale del sistema
<fabio_> mi dice
<fabio_> Terminazione Reading package lists: Done Reading state information: Done Reading state information: Done Reading state information: Done
<fabio_> sto
<fabio_> stop
<fabio_> Errore durante l'aggiornamento   Si è verificato un problema durante l'aggiornamento. Solitamente si  tratta di problemi di rete, controllare la connessione di rete e  riprovare.
<fabio_> solito errore
<Trizzio> posso esporre il mio quesito?
<fabio_> non capisco la mia connessione è ottima !
<Matt_91> !chiedi | Trizzio
<ubot-it> Trizzio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Trizzio> ok
<Matt_91> fabio_: mi metti tutto su paste?
<fabio_> oook!
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184066/
<Trizzio> devo installare una web cam sulla versione 13.04 è una logitech c210 dove posso trovare i drivers e come posso installarli?
<Trizzio> ho gia fatto un giro tra vari siti ma niente
<Matt_91> fabio_: dai questo comando e poi metti il suo contenuto su paste : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_> comando non trovato mi dice
<Matt_91> fabio_: ma che versione di ubuntu hai scusa?
<Matt_91> 8.04, giusto?
<fabio_> si
<Matt_91> fabio_: sai che fare... installa la 13.04, la scarichi che è anche meglio. per evitare dipendenze e cose che è probabile che si scassino
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> mi dici dove scaricarla
<fabio_> ?
<Matt_91> Trizzio: leggo che funziona senza fare nulla, la attacchi e dovrebbe andare
<Matt_91> fabio_: 32 o 64 bit?
<Matt_91> fabio_: il computer non sarà mica un catorcio
<Trizzio> lo speravo anche io ma niente
<Matt_91> Trizzio: così leggo qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1915435
<fabio_> è un portatile hp
<fabio_> hp 550
<fabio_> non è proprio un bidone
<fabio_> ma niente di che
<fabio_> ovviamente
<Trizzio> ho lanciato il prog ma niente dice che non la trova
<Matt_91> fabio_: ram?
<Matt_91> fabio_: sai il processore che ha?
<Trizzio> mi puoi suggerire un soft. semplice per visualizzarla
<fabio_> mha
<fabio_> intel celeron
<Matt_91> Trizzio: cheese
<Trizzio> ok ora provo
<Matt_91> fabio_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Matt_91> fabio_: o vuoi il torrent?
<fabio_> questo ci entra su una penna di 64 MB
<fabio_> ?
<Trizzio> matt_91: installato cheese lanciato ma non vede niente
<Trizzio> matt_91: problema risolto porta usb rotta
<Trizzio> grazie un'altra domanda
<Matt_91> Trizzio: -.-"
<Trizzio> mi dice un amico che esiste una chat dove si può effettuare anche la videoconferenza sai quale è
<Trizzio> sempre per risolvere i problemi....
<fabio_> se va bè
<fabio_> so 794 mb
<fabio_> ora lo scarico
<fabio_> e poi lo metto su una penna
<fabio_> quando avvio il pc
<fabio_> lo installo dal boot
<Matt_91> !usb | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio_> ok?
<Matt_91> Trizzio: mai sentito nulla del genere
<fabio_> ma mica creo un live ?
<fabio_> io installo la 13
<fabio_> e cancello la 8
<fabio_> giusto ?
<Matt_91> fabio_: si ma prima devi metterlo su chiavetta come da istruzioni del link sopra, poi avvii la live e poi installi, insomma hai un oretta da perderci, buona
<fabio_> ook
<fabio_> grazie mille matt!
<fabio_> ma la 13  è buona
<Trizzio> grazie di tutto Matt_91 ora mi godo la web.... :-) alla prossima ciao
<fabio_> ho sentito persone che si lamentavano
<fabio_> no?
<Matt_91> Trizzio: prego ciao
<Matt_91> fabio_: di cosa?
<fabio_>  della versione 13.04
<Matt_91> fabio_: bo
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> grazie
<fabio_> se ho qualche problema dove ti posso contattare ?
<Matt_91> fabio_: vieni qui o in forum
<Matt_91> fabio_: anche se non ci sono io c'è gente più brava :D
<fabio_> oook!
<fabio_> GRAZIE MILLE!!!
<Rock> ciao
<Rock> volevo sapere una cosa...ho ubuntu 13.04 e quando accedo da firefox su gmail il borwse mi dice di insallare gmail, mi spunta una finestrina in alto a sinistra...a cosa serve?
<Matt_91> Rock: ti velocizza il caricamento di gmail, c'è anche per youtube ed altri servizi.
<Rock> ma dove lo trovo installato per la preciosione?
<Matt_91> Rock: non so altro, io mai installate queste cose
<Rock> capito...io pensavo che mi installasse una icona nella barra laterale :D
<Rock> comunque grazie per l'info
<Matt_91> Rock: non lo so, forse anche XD
<Rock> :D
<Rock> ora guardo se scovo qualcosa ;)
<enzotib> Rock, infatti, dovrebbe apparire un'icona nalla barra
<enzotib> (si chiama dash?)
<Rock> ecco infatti non mi veniva il nome...ma nella barra non h onulla :D
<enzotib> boh, forse al prossimo login
<enzotib> non uso unity
<Matt_91> Rock: ma hai installato quella di gmail?
<Rock> beh si me lo ha chiesto quando ho apero gmail :P
<Matt_91> Rock: prova vai su gmail da firefox come normalmente fa, se mette l'icona, dovrebbe comparire come apri gmail
<Rock> si ci sono ma ormai dopo averlo installato non miappare più l'avviso
<Rock> provo a riavviare la sessione vi faccio sapere
<akis24> sera
<Coniux> Ciao a tutti.. posso chiedere qualche informazione? :)
<kalce> buonasera a tutti
<Coniux> ho postato una domanda in "chiedi"
<Coniux> se riuscite, e se avete tempo aiutate un povero nabbone :)
<kalce> io uso 12.04. Quale programma posso usare per fare il back up dei miei dvd?
<massy> salut
<themirk> hi
<themirk> hi everybody
<themirk> can i ask?
<themirk> ciao a tutti!
<themirk> c'è qualcuno?
<Wolfy17> Buonasera, stavo provando a fare l'up alla 13.10, ma dopo aver scaricato i file (non tutti credo) il terminale mi roporta errori
<mibofra> Wolfy17, quali?
<mibofra> incollali qui con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Wolfy17> W:Impossibile recuperare  bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-proposed_main_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  , W:Impossibile recuperare  bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-proposed_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente  , W:Impossibile recuperare  bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_
<Wolfy17> non è un output esagerato, comunque prima di questo indicava che in genere questi errori sono dovuti a problemi di rit
<Wolfy17> *rete, ma la rete va bene...
<kalce> salve a tutti
<Wolfy17> Ciao :) comunque ragazzi ora provo da update manager, al limite cambio connessione -_-
<Wolfy17> Ciao Ciao :)
<kalce> uso la 12.04. ho un problema con acidrip.tento di fare una copia di un dvd e quando clicco su start ... il programma si avvia ... e si interrompe da solo e dice :
<kalce> mencoder interupted by user
<kalce> cosa posso fare?
<tommy___> salve a tutti vorrei un aiuto per installare ubuntu....alla fine dell'instalaaione mi da un errore
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-03
<massy> salve
<massy> bgiorno
<akis24> giorno
<Mediowoman> Buongiorno a tutti
<Mediowoman> avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto se possibile
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mediowoman> ho installato ubuntu 13.04 per la prima volta su un pc che aveva win...da quando ho ubuntu il pc si impalla...il mouse smette di funzionare e dopo pochi secondi compare una schermata nera con una serie di scritte, pensavo di aver errato l'installazione ho formattato e reinstallato tutto...ma stessa storia
<akis24> Mediowoman: hai provato prima dal disco live a vedere se funzionava tutto o hai installato direttamente ?
<akis24> Mediowoman: che pc hai ?  che errori hai ?
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mediowoman> ho solo verificato se il pacchetto scaricato fosse ok
<Mediowoman> purtroppo non posso copiare l'errore in quanto il pc si blocca
<Mediowoman> e non posso fare copia
<akis24> Mediowoman: che tipo di pc quanta ram ecc ?
<Mediowoman> 4gb di ram
<Mediowoman> pc di circa 3 anni
<Mediowoman> è ancora un pc discreto
<akis24> Mediowoman: io ti consiglierei di provare un altra distro tipo xubuntu da disco e vedere se tutto funziona a dovere la fai avviare e provi e dopo installi
<Mediowoman> dove lo posso reperire?
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> Mediowoman:  e scegliti la versione adatta al tuo pc  32 o 64 bit
<Mediowoman> 32..ma leggo solo ubuntu
<Mediowoman> o sbaglio?
<akis24> Mediowoman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ prova con questa
<akis24> Mediowoman:  e scarica questa versione  xubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<Mediowoman> ok provo
<Mediowoman> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest50246> Buongiorno a tutti. Avrei un problema che non riesco a risolvere. Posso provare a chiedere qui?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest50246> ok, grazie. Ubuntu 12.04, ventola della scheda video (ATI Radeo hd4850) che va sempre al massimo. Ho provato ad installare i driver proprietari ma mi diche che mi manca qualcosa...(fldg...o qualcosa del genere). Allora "forzo" l'installazione ma non cambia nulla, anzi mi gira tutto piu lento e ad una risoluzione inferiore. Grazie in anticipo
<Guest50246> aggiungo che ho gia letto quasi tutte le wiki a questo riguardo, ma non ne sono venuto fuori...
<akis24> Guest50246: attendi se qualcuno legge io non so' che dirti
<Guest50246> akis24: ok grazie
<akis24> Guest50246: comunque il problema in generale è legato ai driver video
<Guest50246> akis24: credo proprop di si, ma non riesco a trovarne di funzionanti. Ho anche cercato come disattivare la scheda video, ma non ci sono riuscito...
<akis24> Guest50246: i driver da dove li hai presi ?
<akis24> Guest50246:  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<akis24> Guest50246: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst/RisoluzioneProblemi
<Guest50246> akis24: li ho presi dal sito ufficiale (AMD)
<Guest50246> akis24: uso la versione 12.04 ma se risolve, sono felice di insallare la 13.04
<akis24> Guest50246: un occhiata al wiki .. leggi
<Guest50246> akis24: ho provato il comando "fglrxinfo" ma mi dice comando non trovato...immagino di non averla installata...
<Guest50246> akis24: avevo gia provato ad installarla dal Software Center, ma l'unica che si trova è il driver Binario per X.org il quale  una volta installato, mi fa andare tutto più lento...e sopratutto non risolve il problema delle ventole
<akis24> Guest50246:  io non ho ati quindi .. mi sembra strano pero'
<akis24> Guest50246: credo comunque dovresti rimuovere quello che hai installato e reinstallare tutto correttamente
<akis24> Guest50246:  che versione driver hai installato ?
<Guest50246> akis24: AMD Catalyst 13.1 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<Guest50246> akis24: ma al momento ho reinstallato quindi ho su quelli di default
<akis24> Guest50246: si sono corretti 13.1
<Guest50246> akis24: il problema sembra essere la mancanza de modulo fglrx...ma non riesco ad installarlo
<akis24> Guest50246: vediamo se trovo come fartelo installare ..
<Guest50246> akis24: grazie mille
<akis24> Guest50246: segui bene qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari se non l'hai fatto prima
<Guest50246> akis24: ho gia letto quella guida, e quando vado su driver aggiuntivi non ne trova nessuno...
<akis24> Guest50246: dai questo comando dal terminale  uname -r  e scrivi qui la risposta
<Guest50246> aksi24: 3.8.0-31-generic
<akis24> Guest50246: credo il problema sia legato al kernel nuovo e i vecchi driver andavano bene fino al kernel 3.5
<Guest50246> akis24: può essere. Io fino a quando ero con la 10.04 non ho mai avuto problemi. Questi sono iniziati quando ho deciso di aggiornare alla versione più recente. Certo che è strano passando ad una versione più aggiornata si presentino problemi che non c'erano con una versione più datata...
<akis24> Guest50246: comunque puoi mettere i driver 13.4 dovrebbero andare
<akis24> Guest50246: devo andare ora
<Guest27919> ciao a tutti, posso chiederVi ??
<Guest27919> Hello guys ...
<Guest27919> Una cosetta veloce veloce ....
<Guest27919> ok, vabbè che siete volontari ma che figura per l'assistenza della maggiore distro linux libera ...
<Guest27919> Ciao a tutti e buona giornata !!
<caesar92> Salve..
<caesar92> ho un problema con xubuntu
<caesar92> versione 13.04 a 32 bit
<caesar92> ma è un problema di masterizzazione, quindi non legato alla versione
<caesar92> a chi chiedo?
<Guest27919> Sì, ... aspetta e spera ...
<caesar92> .. cioè?
<Guest27919> Stò aspettando che qualcuno mi risponda già da 20 minuti ...
<Guest27919> Ora chiudo, ciao e buona fortuna ...
<caesar92> tu sei uno che se ne intende? posso chiedere a te?
<caesar92> ah ok niente, ciao
<Guest27919> Non di linux
<Guest27919> ma prova a dirmi ...
<caesar92> no, più che altro di masterizzazione
<Guest27919> dimmi ..
<caesar92> l versione
<caesar92> che ho sopra citato
<caesar92> pesa quasi 800Mb.. come faccio a scriverla sui un cd?
<Guest27919> si, qual'è il problema ?
<Guest27919> a ok
<Guest27919> il problema comune a tutti
<Guest27919> dunque ...
<Guest27919> per quanto ho visto su internet
<Guest27919> puoi scegliere se masterizzare l'iso da 800
<Guest27919> su un CD (ma deve essere ad alta capacità), quindi non i soliti CD da 700mb, ...
<Guest27919> ma da 800mb (90 minuti) o anche da 100minuti
<Guest27919> ma il problema è che non si trovano nei soliti negozi
<Guest27919> li puoi trovare su internet ...
<Guest27919> OPPURE, l'alternativa è masterizzare su un DVD
<Guest27919> Considera anche che la prima opzione è laboriosa ...
<Guest27919> perchè i cd ad alta capacità non vengono letti da tutti i lettori CD
<caesar92> sì, ma usare un dvd per 780Mb..
<caesar92> beh ma se è l'unica opzione
<Guest27919> E che problema c'è ??
<Guest27919> Il prezzo è praticamente lo stesso
<Guest27919> L'unica cosa è che se il tuo pc è vecchio e non ha il lettore DVD ...
<caesar92> se il mio cmq ha la possibilità si eseguire un boot da CD-ROM, parte anche da dvd?
<caesar92> sì il mio c'è la il lettore dvd
<Guest27919> Allora non hai problemi .
<Guest27919> A ... dimenticavo ...
<caesar92> dimmi
<Guest27919> Esiste una terza opzione
<Guest27919> Quella di installare da pennina usb
<caesar92> già provato
<caesar92> Non riesco
<Guest27919> Ok, alllora ti consiglio di masterizzare su DVD
<caesar92> ma sarà colpa del pc
<caesar92> ok provo
<Guest27919> meno rogne
<caesar92> grazie mille!
<Guest27919> Dai, felice di esserti stato utile
<caesar92> ciao ciao!
<Guest27919> Anche se speravo di RICEVERE assistenza e non di darla ...
<Guest27919> Ciao, buona giornata
<caesar92> ah scusa!
<caesar92> ci sei ancora?
<caesar92> il dvd, per funzionare come bootable, va finalizzato o no?
<caesar92> qualcuno mi da dire se un dvd, per essere bootable (per essere eseguito in fase di caricamento del pc
<caesar92> Debba essere finalizzato o meno?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Riccardone> salve
<Riccardone> come posso rendere in GRUB la scelta di dafult Windows Xp ?
<Riccardone> questa la situazione attuale : http://pastebin.com/w157K3VN
<Riccardone> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<URUS> Riccardone: non ne ho idea io ho smepre usato il burg
<URUS> e con super burg manager impostavo quelloo che volevo
<wumen> dentro /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wumen> trovi la riga: set default="0"
<wumen> devi mettere: set default="5"
<wumen> ovvero il tuo default è l'immagine numero sei ( a partire da 0)
<cyberl3o> Ciao
<Matt_91> sapete se è possibile creare delle icone sul desktop che entrandoci con il mouse apra una finestrella con dentro altre icone? una specie di contenitore di icone insomma
<wumen> Matt_91: punta sul desktop e con il tasto destro fai "nuova cartella"
<Matt_91> wumen: ma no, poi mi si apre nautilus
<Matt_91> wumen: volevo na cosa più carina
<Matt_91> wumen: che al passaggio o al click aprisse na piccola nuvoletta con le altre icone, lo visto in qualche screenshot...
<wumen> Matt_91: mi spiace, non saprei
<Matt_91> wumen: no problem ;)
<akis24> ciao
<games85> ciao!
<games85> posso disturbarvi con un problemina?
<games85> :)
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<games85> sto installando ubuntu 12.04.3 sul pc di mia mamma, un acer aspire one 753, ma non si connette alla rete, ne via cavo ne wifi. Ovviamente non posso fare un apt-get update o ugrade, visto che non ho la connessione... che fo? grazie!
<akis24> games85: hai provato a configurare la connessione da network-manager ?
<games85> ho provato, ma non vede nessuna rete disponibile, non rileva neanche il cavo anche se connesso
<games85> potrebbe essere che non supporta l'hardware? posto le specifiche prese dal comando comando "lspci -nn | grep -1 net":  00:if.6 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporatio 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem [8086:3b32] (rev 05) 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1073] (rev c0) 02:00.0 NEtwork controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.1b
<games85> ho sentito che ogni tanto c'è qualcuno con problemi di compatibilità con le Atheros, e ok, va bene per il wifi, ma non rileva nemmeno la connessione via cavo
<akis24> games85:  usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> games85: dai iwconfig da terminale
<wumen> games85: per vedere le schede fisiche rilevate: dmesg | grep eth
<games85> allora con iwconfig mi da no wireless extention sia per lo che per eth0
<games85> wumen: non rileva nulla: mi da sempre "eth0: link is not ready"
<akis24> games85: ti servono i driver
<games85> significa qualcosa il fatto che eth nel terminale appare in rosso?
<akis24> games85: da sistema > amministrazione > hardware >  driver  hai provato a cercare se trova driver
<games85> ho provato a scaricare i driver ma non riesco a trovare una versione non corrotta, quando lo importo (devo scaricarlo da un altro pc) e provo a decomprimerlo con archieve manager mi da sempre errore
<games85> qualcuno sa dove trovare un driver per atheros AR81Family-linux-v1.0 sano?
<akis24> games85: non credo sia possibile... comunque il tuo problema su gogol è trattato ampiamente
<games85> ho girato sui vari forum fin adesso provando varie soluzioni, senza che funzionassero, cmq va bene, dai. me la smazzo da solo :) probabilmente sbaglierò qualche passaggio...
<games85> grazie e ciao!
<jacopo> ciao
<jacopo> avrei una domanda
<LoZioNe> ciao chiedi
<jacopo> una volta scaricato ubuntu, dopo averlo fatto partire da cd, mi chiedevo se creasse autonomamente una partizione del sistema operativo
<jacopo> in caso contrario come posso fare
<LoZioNe> no,ma ti mostra delle finestre con cui ti chiede come vuoi partizionare gli hd in base alle tue esigenze
<jacopo> a quindi c'è una sorta di guida
<jacopo> per partizionare l'hard disck
<LoZioNe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<LoZioNe> ;)
<jacopo> grazie
<LoZioNe> leggitela tutta bene e vedi come ti interessa di più
<LoZioNe> se hai bisogno chiedi
<jacopo> va bn grazie ancora
<jacopo> ;)
<newbornfx> ciao
<newbornfx> a tutti
<newbornfx> qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche non riesco a  masterizzare l'immagine iso del sistema operativo 13.04??
<akis24> newbornfx: come masterizzi con quale prg ?
<newbornfx> burn con mac e il prog di default di win8
<akis24> newbornfx: masterizzato come immagine .iso o dati ?
<newbornfx> come iso
<newbornfx> immagine disco
<akis24> newbornfx: non dovresti avere nessun problema
<akis24> newbornfx: hai errori o qualche msg di errore quando masterizzi o provi a farlo ?
<akis24> newbornfx: hai controllato md5sum della iso scaricata ?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<newbornfx> il disco potrebbe essere incompatibile con l'unita disco
<akis24> newbornfx: sicuro che il disco che usi sia idoneo ?
<akis24> newbornfx: sembra piu' come dire un disco difettoso che altro .. provane un altro
<newbornfx> è un comune dvd+r della verbatim
<akis24> newbornfx: provane un altro magari è difettoso
<newbornfx> niente da fare...
<akis24> newbornfx: è impossibile non poter masterizzare un immagine  .iso a prescindere sia corretta o meno quindi il problema non è l'immagine
<newbornfx> è la stessa cosa che sto pensando
<newbornfx> ma due masterizzatori nn funzionanti su due computer diversi mi sembra strano
<akis24> newbornfx: prova a fare una prova di cancellazione di un disco riscrivibile e poi masterizzaci un file a caso e vedi se funziona
<fthguy> ciao
<ifridthegreat> ciao!
<ifridthegreat> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ifridthegreat> ok, allora ho appena installato win7 e ubuntu13.04 su 2 partizioni diverse nello stesso hhd. Al riavvio del sistema però, non posso scegliere in dual boot tra i 2 OS, percheè mi parte direttamente win7. Non ho trovato niente in merito nel forum, qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazie
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akis24> ifridthegreat: leggi al link postato
<ifridthegreat> grazie mille, quale delle 2 guide devo scegliere? come faccio a dare le righe di comando dal terminale se non mi parte ubuntu? provo col terminale della usb live?
<akis24> ifridthegreat: con la live esatto
<ifridthegreat> ah ecco ecco, si dicono di far partire il cd live
<ifridthegreat> solo che sul link c'è scritto nbel caso abbia installato win dopo ubuntu, io invece ho installato prima win e poi ubuntu, fa lo stesso?
<akis24> ifridthegreat: segui la guida si
<ifridthegreat> ok, grazie mille anticipatamente, ora provo
<akis24> ifridthegreat: in sostanza non hai installato grub ..
<Guest76630> salve
<Guest76630> come si vedono i programmi che si avviano all-avvio su libuntu_
<Free_Diver> Buonasera
<Free_Diver> ho un piccolo problema. Il mio lettore non legge più nulla
<Free_Diver> vorrei riuscire a capire se è ubuntu se mi fa questi problemi oppure il lettore
<Free_Diver> come posso verificare?
<caveat-> http://www.pastebin.ca/2461801
<caveat-> ugone:
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<ugone> caveat-, :-)
<caveat-> ciao
<caveat-> http://www.pastebin.ca/2461801
<caveat-> ci trovi qualcosa di strano?
<caveat-> mi riferisco a quanto riportato in rifrimento a /dev/sdc
<ugone> si di strano ha parecchio
<caveat-> cosa in particolare?
<mio> ciao  a tutti
<ugone> si è corrotta o la mbr o cmq non riconosce le partizioni
<ugone> è un wdgreen?
<caveat-> si tratta di un hdd esterno usb
<Guest5716> posso una domanda ragazzi?
<caveat-> ugone: western digital intendi?
<ugone> si ma sai cosa c'è dentro? come hd intendo
<ugone> si
<caveat-> è un wd barracuda
<ugone> Guest5716, fa la domanda
<caveat-> è nuovo
<Guest5716> qualcuno mi può aiutare con l installazione?
<Guest5716> del 13.04
<ugone> se ha l'etichetta verde buttalo
<Guest5716> ho un problema
<Guest5716> ...
<caveat-> dentro ci ho messo solo una cosa per il momento
<caveat-> e cioè una virtual machine
<caveat-> ubuntu
<caveat-> e riesco a montarlo
<ugone> Guest5716, fa la domanda completa
<caveat-> però fdisk -l mi riposrta quello
<caveat-> eppure la partizione dovrebbe essere unica, no?
<caveat-> io non ne ho create
<Guest5716> ho installato tutto tramite usb e non me lo vede all avvio di windows...
<ugone> caveat-, non so se anche quello lo fa ma il mio wd green da 1 tb si sbagascia di continuo
<caveat-> non è green, almeno penso
<caveat-> nessuna etichetta verde
<caveat-> quantomeno
<ugone> ok
<Guest5716> come posso fare?
<caveat-> l'ho inizializzato  e formattato NTFS da win
<ugone> Guest5716, ovviamente provi ad impostare durante il boot il disco usb come primario vero?
<Guest5716> si
<ugone> caveat-, cmq le partizioni non sembrano allineate
<ugone> guarda cosa ti dice gparted  su quel disco
<ugone> Guest5716, quando hai installato dove hai messo grub?
<caveat-> ugone: niente GUI
<Guest5716> nn so che sia grub..
<ugone> caveat-, non sei su ubuntu ora?
<caveat-> sì, ma senza X
<caveat-> ugone: http://www.pastebin.ca/2461804
<caveat-> l'ultimo è lui
<ugone> Guest5716, quando installi ad un certo punto ti chiede dove metti grub cmq http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<Guest5716> grazie mille
<ugone> caveat-, non puoi avviare quel pc con una live vero?
<caveat-> per far cosa?
<ugone> per vederlo con gparted
<ugone> sicuramente c'è il modo per metterlo a posto da terminale ma non lo conosco
<caveat-> ma alivello concettuale hai idea dell'eventuale problema?
<caveat-> http://www.progtalk.com/viewarticle.aspx?articleid=2013
<Farotto> Scusate
<Farotto> devo fare una domanda tecnica che non riesco
<Farotto> a trovare risposta
<Farotto> sono un musicista
<Farotto> e ho una scheda audio esterna
<Farotto> Edirol
<Farotto> quando la vado a selezionare come input nelle impostazioni
<Farotto> mi si blocca
<Farotto> mentre per l'uscita audio funziona
<mibofra> uhm Farotto puoi dare un lsusb in un terminale?
<Farotto> Come devo fare
<Farotto> scusate ma non ho premesso
<Farotto> che il terminale non lo so usare
<mibofra> Farotto, serve solo per il debug
<mibofra> Farotto, non ti faccio installar nulla
<mibofra> è per sapere come ubuntu ti vede la scheda
<Farotto> Ok
<Farotto> come devo scrivere nel terminale?
<mibofra> (che suppongo sia usb, se no usa lspci)
<Farotto> sisi è usb!
<mibofra> ok dai lsusb
<mibofra> e incollalo qui con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Farotto> ok asp
<caveat-> ma c'è un modo per far sì che ad un certo dispositivo venga sempre associata la stessa stringa, diciamo e.g. all' hdd esterno 1 /dev/sdb1, all'hdd esterno 2 /dev/sdc1 ?
<caveat-> in maniera consistente, persistente
<Farotto> Mi è venuto fuori praticamente solo questo
<Farotto> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0582:0026 Roland Corp. EDIROL UA-20
<mibofra> uhm
<caveat-> perché avendo degli alias per fare il mounting manuale, se cambiano..sono non contento.
<mibofra> Farotto, se scolleghi la scheda audio ti da altro?
<ugone> caveat-,  no non so perchè fa cosi
<ugone> credo ma senza prove che il problema sia dato dai settori
<Farotto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189151/plain/
<Farotto> praticamente il mous
<Farotto> mouse*
<ugone> infatti dice ad un certo punto Nota: la dimensione del settore è 4096 (non 512)
<caveat-> ugone: ti riferisci alla prima domanda fatta, cioè a quel brutto output relativo a /dev/sdc ?
<ugone> si
<ugone> pappatime a tra poco
<caveat-> ugone: come ti dissi, opps..
<mibofra> Farotto, con la scheda collegata dai lsusb -v così vedo che modulo del kernel (driver) usa per farla funzionare
<mibofra> Farotto, se usa il classico driver generico per le schede usb molte funzioni sono perse o mal riconosciute
<mibofra> per schede piuttosto complesse
<mibofra> la maggioranza invece funziona bene
<Farotto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6189178/plain/
<Farotto> Quindi mi funziona solo come output e non come input?
<Farotto> E non c'è modo di usare un altro driver per poter usare la scheda usb anche come input?
<Farotto> perchè con la grafica di ardour mi trovo piuttosto bene!
<mibofra> dovrei andare a cena xD
<mibofra> comunque si penso che usi i generic Farotto
<Farotto> ahahah
<Farotto> anche io
<mibofra> posta l'output di lshw per esserne sicuro
<mibofra> lo vedo appena torno :)
<Farotto> vai ok!
<Farotto> Buon appetito e grazie!
<Farotto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6189220/plain/
<ifridthegreat> ciao a tutti! ho scritto oggi pomeriggio qui in chat per avere delle dritte su come far venire fuori la schermata nel bios di scelta dell'OS (il mio pc è in dual boot: win7 e ubuntu). Mi sono stati dati 2 link sul grub, solo che io non sono pratico di ubuntu, e ho una valanga di dubbi. Primo di tutti, io sto scrivento dal cd live e sulla guida c'è scritto di installare il pacchetto grub, solo che se lo installo lo installo 
<ifridthegreat> qualcuno può guidarmi passo a passo da qui? che comandi devo dare a terminale? grazie mille in anticipo
<zammy> caveat-, si può usare fstab per l'assegnazione persistente
<ifridthegreat> non so cosa sia.. scusate la mia ignoranza dell'argomento..
<ifridthegreat> ora come ora quando accendo il pc mi si apre direttamente win7
<zammy> ifridthegreat, ma hai installato già ubuntu?
<caveat-> zammy: ma l'editing di /etc/fstab non è relativo all'automount dei dispositivi?
<ifridthegreat> sisi il 13.04.. è sullo stesso hdd che c'è anche win7
<zammy> ok... sei in dual boot... ma fintanto accendi e si apre solo windows 7 non sei in un vero dual boot
<ifridthegreat> solo che non esce la schermata di scelta del sistema operativo all'accensione della macchina
<ifridthegreat> esatto, come faccio ad avere un dual boot effettivo?
<zammy> questo vuol dire che devi inserire il cd live e far partire la live di ubuntu
<ifridthegreat> esattamente, ora sono in live di ubuntu
<zammy> poi usare la guida per il ripristino grub che è una sola... chi ti ha fornito due link ha sbagliato... la soluzione è una per ripristinare il grub
<ifridthegreat> sto scrivendo dalla live, così sono comodo se devo usare il terminale per risolvere qualcosa
<zammy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ifridthegreat> eh sono 2 i link
<zammy> il secondo link devi usare
<ifridthegreat> ah ok
<ifridthegreat> e qui arriva il seocndo problema
<ifridthegreat> cioè che io ubuntu ce l'ho nella partizione ext3
<ifridthegreat> mentre win7 ce l'ho sulla sda1
<zammy> caveat-, si si edita /etc/fstab per otterene l'automount del filesystem... e da lì medesimo si può gestire la politica di utilizzo del filesystem
<zammy> ifridthegreat, vuoi sciogliere un dubbio su quale /dev/sdaX scrivere nel terminale?
<ifridthegreat> ma nella guida dà per scontato che ubuntu sia sulla sda1
<zammy> no ifridthegreat nella guida non è scontato... dice solo l'esempio
<ifridthegreat> mm.. e in pratica io cosa dovrei scrivere?
<caveat-> zammy: io non mi riferivo all'automount, ma a come il dispositivo viene "visto" non è appena inserito
<zammy> quindi se vuoi sciogliere il tuo dubbio copia e incolla l'output di "sudo fdisk -l"
<zammy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Farotto> Ci risono! :D
<zammy> caveat-, la gestione di accesso è editabile allo stesso modo tramite l'editing di fstab
<ifridthegreat> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x3d9b3d9a     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda
<ifridthegreat> scusa
<ifridthegreat> ho letto adesso..
<zammy> già
<zammy> fa niente
<zammy> errore mio
<zammy> caveat-, nel tuo caso specifico il dispositivo deve avere sotto la colonna "options" all'interno del file fstab delle variabili apposite per il "type" specifico nel tuo caso di NTFS o FAT
<zammy> altrimenti caveat-, non puoi all'avvio successivo della tua vps avere l'accesso desiderato...
<ifridthegreat> ho fatto paste.. e adesso devo fare download as text?
<zammy> allora ora se vuoi leggere e scrivere in partizioni windows
<zammy> no ifridthegreat  devi copiare e incollare qui il link sopra che fa paste.com/xxxx numeri
<ifridthegreat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189324/
<zammy> grazie
<ifridthegreat> yo
<zammy> ifridthegreat, allora
<zammy> dall'inzio il ripristino
<ifridthegreat> si
<zammy> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<zammy> copia e incolla nell'ordine in cui te li do
<ifridthegreat> ok
<zammy> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<zammy> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<zammy> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<zammy> sudo chroot /mnt
<zammy> grub-install /dev/sda
<zammy> update-grub2
<zammy> in teoria dovresti usare gli altri comandi per prassi ma non sono indispensabili
<zammy> chiedo perdono ma devo congedarmi
<ifridthegreat> spe ultima cosa
<ifridthegreat> troppo tardi
<mibofra> Farotto, ciao sei ancora in linea :) ?
<alessiogo> ciao
<alessiogo> qualcuno può darmi una mano per installare ubuntu?
<enzotib> !chiedi | alessiogo
<ubot-it> alessiogo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alessiogo> sto installando ubuntu, con partizione, per mantenere anche win7...quanto spazio pensate sia meglio dedicargli? ho un'hard disk da 500GB, circa 300 liberi, 8GB di RAM
<enzotib> alessiogo, da 10 a 300
<enzotib> a piacere tuo
<alessiogo> ok...altra domanda: un mio amico l'ha installato, e dice che al momento della scelta del SO, gli da la schermata di ubuntu e non quella di win...come mai?
<lusuhard> salve a tutti
<enzotib> alessiogo, che significa? scelta dell'OS è grub, non è né Ubuntu né Win
<alessiogo> sento meglio lui e poi vi dico! eventualmente la partizione che scelgo al momento dell'installazione, posso cambiarla successivamente a SO installato?
<enzotib> alessiogo: no
<zammy> caveat-, ciao sei ancora qui
<zammy> hai risolto?
<alessiogo> è possibile cambiare la partizione, anche se è già stato installato l'OS?
<enzotib> alessiogo, di norma no
<enzotib> alessiogo, a meno di fare cose pericolose con gparted
<alessiogo> ok...ho installato la versione 12, se ora installo la 13, me la sovrascrive oppure me ne crea una nuova?
<enzotib> alessiogo, dipende, puoi scegliere
<alessiogo> me lo chiede al momento dell'installazione?
<enzotib> alessiogo, da 12.10 a 13.04 puoi fare l'avanzamento
<alessiogo> ossia?
<enzotib> alessiogo, altrimenti installi la 13.04 senza formattare, così che i dati restano
<enzotib> !avanzamento | alessiogo
<ubot-it> alessiogo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<zammy> enzotib, per caso hai risolto il problema di caveat- ?
<alessiogo> da 12.04.03LTS posso passare alle 13.04?
<enzotib> zammy, non so di che parli
<gerry_> ciao una domanda su kubuntu 13.04.. stavo pensando di installarlo ma sono abituato ad usare 2 monitor.. supporta doppio monitor?
<enzotib> alessiogo, devi fare due avanzamenti
<gerry_> scusate ma sono nuovo all'uso di ubuntu e derivate
<enzotib> gerry_, mi meraviglierei se non lo facesse
<enzotib> gerry_, puoi provare in live, ad ogni modo
<gerry_> ah ok
<Franco_> ciao
<Franco_> a tutti
<gerry_> grazie provo in live
<zammy> allora enzotib come si guarda la cronoloagia del log qua?
<enzotib> !log | zammy
<ubot-it> zammy: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Franco_> che se intende del file RC.LOCAL e dei programmi di partenza da lanciare come root ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Franco_
<ubot-it> Franco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<zammy> enzotib, ma ogni quanto aggiorna il log?
<Franco_> ok
<Franco_> solo che e' lungaaaaaaaaaaa..
<zammy> forse è risolvibile in men che non si dica
<enzotib> zammy, non so
<zammy> tipo con un banale "echo <password> | sudo -S <comando>
<zammy> tipo con un banale "echo <password> | sudo -S <comando>"
<Franco_> la directory  /root non e' eseguibile da  utente normale e l' utente root e' disabilitato per ragione di sicurezza, ora voglio lanciare ad ogni accensione del PC un programma che viene installato in una sottodir in /root/... bastaerebbe mettere il comando nel file  rc.local.  Solo ceh sono indeciso sulla sintassi, il coamndo parte da sh -c eccetera
<Franco_> comando sh
<zammy> io ho risolto facendo una modifica alle applicazioni in /usr/share/applications/applicazione.desktop basta editare quel lanciatore salvando a commento con #Exec=comando e poi mettere prima del comando Exec=echo <password> | sudo -S <comando>
<zammy> poi impostare all'autorun l'applicazione o lasciarlo già in autorun se già sta la
<Franco_> non ho capito
<Franco_> che modifica dici ?
<zammy> allora normalmente quando tu fai partire una applicazione da terminale
<zammy> cosa fai?
<Franco_> non parte da terminale .
<zammy> dai il nome dell'applicazione
<Franco_> devi essere root
<zammy> ok
<zammy> allora fai sudo applicazione
<Franco_> senno' nulla
<Franco_> noi
<zammy> e fare in sudo e cioè in root
<Franco_> no sudo -i
<zammy> sudo -i cosa farebbe?
<Franco_> sh -c "stringa dello comando da lancaire"
<Franco_> ma solo root la esegue
<zammy> cioè ti dice che è errore perchè serve root?
<Franco_> si solo root
<Franco_> dato ceh e' installato nella dir root
<zammy> allora perchè non usi sudo sh?
<Franco_> di default
<zammy> ok
<zammy> allora "sudo su"
<Franco_> non lo esegue cosi'
<Franco_> no nisba
<zammy> cd /root?
<Franco_> noo devo essere root
<zammy> e perchè allora non usi sudo cd /root?
<Franco_> se fai sudo e basta nn lo sono compeltamente
<Franco_> forse e' nell'env
<zammy> che distro usi?
<Franco_> ma voglio farlo automaticamente  ad ongi avvio  sempre
<Franco_> ubuntu 12.04.2
<zammy> cosa vuoi fare all'avvio?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> buonasera
<Franco_> sh -c "stringa dello comando da lanciare"  come root
<zammy> ok
<Franco_> se lo metto in rc.local ?
<Franco_> dubbio
<zammy> ma se tu volessi usare normalmente e non all'avvio un comando come root
<zammy> riesci a farlo?
<Franco_> si devo fare prima sudo -i
<Franco_> dopo il comnado sopra detto
<zammy> sudo da solo non basta?
<Franco_> ma mi resta il terminal  aperto e nn volgio
<Franco_> no
<Franco_> nn basta
<zammy> ah ho capito
<Franco_> automatizzarlo
<Franco_> ad o ogni boot
<zammy> si ho capito
<Franco_> non e' RC.LOCAL ??
<zammy> allora
<zammy> non so questa opzione
<Franco_> ahh
<Franco_> ok
<zammy> io so che se vuoi far partire in automatico una applicazione o uno script ancora meglio
<zammy> puoi semplicemente usare prima di ogni comando con sudo
<Franco_> si volgio
<zammy> echo password |
<zammy> poi inserisci nella stessa riga di comando
<zammy> sudo comando
<zammy> cioè tutto quanto
<zammy> echo password | sudo -S comando
<Franco_> ma dove scriverlo??
<zammy> nel terminale
<Franco_> non voglio lasciare un terminale aperto
<Farotto> si eccomi!
<zammy> ma se ti parte lo script all'avvio già puoi aggiungere questo echo password | sudo -S comando nello stesso script
<Franco_> deve partire in sottofondo a ofni strap
<zammy> ma se ti parte lo script all'avvio già puoi aggiungere questo echo password | sudo -S comando nello stesso script
<Franco_> vedi che e' il contratrio
<zammy> e non ti chiederà la password
<Franco_> insomma deve partire dopo init
<zammy> ma lo script che hai come lo fai partire all'avvio?
<Franco_> appunto e' il mio problema
<Franco_> e un monitoring di un UPS
<zammy> vps
<Franco_> UPS gruppo continuita'
<zammy> ah
<zammy> capisco
<Franco_> cmq grazie per la diponibilita' eh
<zammy> aspetta
<Franco_> vedo di provare da me
<zammy> scusa la domanda è un'altra allora
<zammy> come far partire all'avvio il tuo script
<Franco_> e cewrto automaticamente
<Franco_> come root pero'
<zammy> allora
<zammy> il problema root è molto facile da risolvere come ho tentato di farti capire
<Franco_> saro' tardo a capire ?
<Franco_> bho?
<zammy> allora
<zammy> dal menu
<zammy> preferenze di sistema
<zammy> applicazioni d'avvio
<zammy> premi aggiungi
<Franco_> si..
<zammy> la guida è questa casomai http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<zammy> una volta su quella finestra con righe da riempire
<zammy> prima riga il nome
<zammy> seconda riga il comando
<zammy> poi il commento non è indispensabile
<zammy> alla riga comando scrivi
<zammy> echo tuapassword | sudo -S tuocomando
<Franco_> la s maiuscola o min ??
<zammy> maiuscola
<Franco_> dopo sudo  ...  e' il problema credo
<zammy> perchè?
<Franco_> e' diversa da i
<Franco_> i senza limite
<zammy> già ma non c'entra -i
<Franco_> s  con limiti
<zammy> non ti seguo perdonami
<Franco_> se leggi il man di sudoi spiega che sono diversi con o senza la i
<zammy> il comando può anche essere /usr/bin/applicazione
<Franco_> vabbe' provo cosi' al limite cancello tutto e ritorno
<Franco_> ok grazie
<zammy> si questo l'ho visto da me che sudo -i ha una sua valenza ovviamente ma non inficia col tuo scopo
<Franco_> DICI? PROVERO'Ì
<Franco_>  vabbe ciaoo
<zammy> se puoi spiegarti meglio magari...
<Franco_> devo rpovarlo e dopo dico
<zammy> ok
<Franco_> ciao a dopo
<zammy> se hai omesso qualcosa che dovrei sapere riguardo le finalità
<zammy> problemi tuoi
<zammy> non mi sono mai trovato a usare sudo -i
<zammy> probabilmente ha smanettato prima di venire qua su sudoers
<zammy> e voleva seguire una guida per rc.local
<zammy> bah
<jonny58> buonasera
<jonny58> un sakut sono nuovo utente ubuntu
<jonny58> saluto non sakut scusate
<jonny58> avrei una domanda per un acer 3000 scheda audio
<jonny58> dove posso porla?
<sasy89> buonasera a tutti
<jonny58> bsera
<sasy89> ho un problema con l installazione di lubuntu sul mio pc che e un athlon xp 3000+ con scheda video ati radeon 9200
<enzotib> !chiedi | jonny58
<ubot-it> jonny58: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jonny58> ho installato ubuntu su acer travelmate 3000, va benissimo, tranne che non va la scheda audio
<sasy89> in pratica quando avvio lubuntu (11.04-12.04-13.04) da cd o da usb per installarlo dopo la prima schermata che mi chiede se lanciare come live o installare mi diventa lo schermo nero e mi dice di cambiare la risoluzione dello schermo a 1280x1024 a 60 hz che e proprio la risoluzione che io uso e da li non riesco a muovermi piu. ho provato gia con nomodeset e tutte le altre opzioni disponibili ma niente il problema persiste
<sasy89> ho provato con kubuntu che invece mi da schermo nero senz'altro
<sasy89> sono mesi che provo ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc ma trovo sempre problemi
<sasy89> l 'unica distro che sono riuscito ad installare e gnewsense ma non e quello che voglio
<sasy89> tempo fa su questa chat qualcuno mi disse che potevo installare lubuntu direttamente da gnewsense. mi chiedevo se e possibile e se qualcuno mi spiega come fare
<sasy89> sull'acer della mia ragazza li ho installati senza problemi sia lubuntu che kubuntu ma sul mio no per questo vi ho detto subito che computer avevo cosi magari se ce qualche problema proprio del mio computer gia risaputo qualcuno poteva dirmelo
<sasy89> nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<sasy89> ma non ce nessuno in linea?
<enzotib> !nessuno | sasy89
<ubot-it> sasy89: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<sasy89> questa sarà la trentesima volta che vengo qui per aiuto e nessuno che mi assiste ma allora dico come sperate di fare guerra a microsoft e apple...quelli sono a pagamento e vero ma almeno un supporto tecnico ce l hanno e funziona anche troppo bene invece voi sembra che veniate qui a meditare+
<enzotib> sasy89, ci sono altri canali dove chiedere aiuto
<enzotib> !forum | sasy89
<ubot-it> sasy89: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<sasy89> io dal sito si ubunto sono andato su chat-supporto e mi sono ritrovato qui
<enzotib> sasy89, ok, prova anche sul forum
<sasy89> ok
<enzotib> sasy89, se poi spiegassi esattamente dov'è il problema, magari qualcuno potrebbe anche tentare di aiutarti
<enzotib> ah scusa
<enzotib> vedo che l'hai scritto
<sasy89> esatto
<dod> sasy89 ti consiglio di venire qui in altro orario.. ci sarebbero un po di cose da provare e forse hai provato gia'.
<dod> ma in una risoluzione qualsiasi ti parte ubuntu?
<dod> oppure non l'hai proprio visto mai?
<sasy89> credimi non scherzavo quando ho detto che e la trentesima volta che vengo ma giro e rigiro nessuno capisce qual e il mio problema ho cercato su google ripetutamente con la speranza che qualcun altro avesse avuto il mio stesso problema e ne abbia parlato ma niente
<dod> il forum e' probabilmente piu' indicato, e' possibile che qualche utente esperto si ricordi di qualche thread gia' esistente su quella scheda specifica.
<sasy89> si infatti adesso e li che sto controllando
<dod> ok.
<sasy89> dod ma riguardo a l installazione di lubuntu da gnewsense e una cosa possibile?
<dod> non conosco gnewsense
<sasy89> perche comunque gnewsense e basata su ubuntu 8 magari da terminale e possibile fare qualcosa, che dici?
<dod> basata.. e' che poi si creano di norma parecchi problemi. usa la distro che ti funziona.
<dod> se fai tanto per provare metti quella. poi sostituisci i repo di quella con quelli di ubuntu e provi ad aggiornare e installi anche ubuntu-desktop. ma dubito che una volta fatto cio' riparta che funziona.
<coesys> non riesco a dormire raga,qual'è il comando per sospendere?
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-04
<kimj> hi
<akis24> giorno
<Axel___> buongiorno a tutti
<Axel___> qualcuno mi può dare una mano su in problema che mi si presenta ogni volta che accendo il pc?
<akis24> Axel___:  esponi il problema
<Axel___> ogni volta che lo accendo mi dice che non ho spazio nella cartella boot
<Axel___> che è quella che mi permette gli aggiornamenti
<Axel___> e mi dice che dovrei liberare spazio
<Axel___> ho letto che ci sono dei comandi da fare su terminale
<Axel___> però non so a cosa vado incontro
<Axel___> e quindi chiedo un consiglio su come posso muovermi
<akis24> Axel___: devi semplicemnte dare dei comandi da terminale ripulire dai file inutili o usare qualche programma che permette di ripulire il sistema
<enzotib> Axel___, ls -l /boot/config*, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Axel___> ho letto che si puo dare il comando "sudo apt-get clean"
<Axel___> oppure autoclean
<enzotib> Axel___, c'entra niente con /boot,
<Axel___> vedi che allora ho fatto bene a chiedere info...
<Axel___> magari avrei cancellato tutto
<enzotib> Axel___, ti ho chiesto l'output di un comando, intendi farlo in tempi ragionevoli?
<Axel___> scusa l'ingoranza, ma cosa intendi per output di un comando?
<Axel___> quello che mii hai scritto sopra lo devo mettere a terminale??
<enzotib> Axel___, devi eseguire quel comando in un terminale, in risposta appariranno delle scritte che dovrai copiare su pastebin
<Axel___> trovate le scritte
<Axel___> per metterle in pastebin come posso fare??
<enzotib> Axel___, se non leggi le istruzioni che ti ho scritto, anche tramite ubot-it, non è che posso imboccarti col cucchiaino
<enzotib> rileggi con attenzione quello che abbiamo scritto
<Axel___> sono andato su pastebin
<Axel___> e ho copiato
<enzotib> metti il link qui
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Riccardone> ciao a tutti , ho un probelam con grub ... Non mi parte più il SO, questa l'immagine http://imagebin.org/272700
<Riccardone> come posso fare il rescue ?
<enzotib> Axel___, il link deve contenere un numero
<enzotib> Riccardone, in seguito a…?
<Riccardone> ciao enzotib
<Riccardone> in seguito a : ho fatto il ghost dell'HD e dato in pasto a Virtualbox (file VDI), ma non parte ...
<enzotib> il ghost sarebbe?
<Riccardone> sto cercando di far partire Windows all'interno di Linux insomma ...
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191130/
<Riccardone> il ghost è l'immagine del disco
<enzotib> Riccardone, spiega bene dall'inizio,
<enzotib> Axel___, uname -r
<enzotib> Axel___, puoi anche scriverlo direttamente qui
<Axel___> uname -r
<enzotib> Axel___, :) intendevo l'output
<Axel___> scusa la mia ingnoranza in materia
<Axel___> ma che dovrei scrivere qui??
<Riccardone> enzotib: ho due HD, il primo pieno di Windows ed il secondo pieno di Linux. Grub è installato sul primo HD. Ho necessita di utilizzare l'immagine del primo disco da Linux, quindi ho fatto l'immagine del primo disco e data in pasto a Virtualbox (che parte da Linux sul secondo disco)
<enzotib> Axel___, scrivi uname -r in un terminale, e quello che risponde lo copi qui
<Axel___> ok
<enzotib> Riccardone, eh, mi pare chiaro che non funziona, dato che sul primo disco c'è grub che cerca il grub.cfg che è sul secondo disco
<enzotib> Riccardone, dovresti prima ripristinare il boot normale di windows, con un disco di windows
<Riccardone> enzotib: perfetto, infatti parte in modalità rescue e non funziona nessun comando ...
<Axel___> 3.5.0-38-generic
<Riccardone> enzotib: come pensavo ...
<Axel___> questo è quello che mi esce
<Riccardone> enzotib: con un CD di Winzoz faccio il 'fdisk /mbr' ?
<enzotib> Axel___, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get --purge --auto-remove purge $(dpkg --get-selections *3.5.0-17* | awk '{ print $1 }')
<enzotib> Riccardone, sì, qualcosa del genere, non mi ricordo esattamente il comando
<ExPBoy> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<enzotib> ExPBoy, purtroppo quel metodo mi pare che non funzioni
<enzotib> spesso e volentieri
<ExPBoy> enzotib, allora meglio aggiornare la guida
<enzotib> sì, sarebbe meglio
<ExPBoy> :)
<Axel___> scusa e con questo comando cosa mi libera??
<Axel___> mi dice di procedere per liberare 190 mb
<Axel___> circa
<Axel___> ma da dove li leva??
<Axel___> dopo questo comando è tutto ok??
<Axel___> oppure devo fare altre cose??
<Axel___> inoltre se aggiorno ora il pc, rimetto dentro tutto quello che eventualmente ho appena eliminato. intendo che ho 190 mega di aggiornamenti che dovrei eventualmente fare
<dottstranoforte> buon giorno a tutti
<dottstranoforte> avrei un problema
<dottstranoforte> posso contare su un'anima pia?
<dottstranoforte> forse a questa ora non c è nessuno!
<dottstranoforte> buon giorno a tutti
<dottstranoforte> non so se posso ma avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  chiedi pure
<dottstranoforte> grazie
<dottstranoforte> allora ho una chiave usb bluetooth
<dottstranoforte> con la tastiera funziona
<dottstranoforte> ma non riesco a trovare altre perifieriche
<dottstranoforte> con xubuntu funzionava tutto ma con ubuntu no
<akis24> dottstranoforte: è riferito al cellulare ?
<dottstranoforte> che non trova si
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  quando lo colleghi cambia modalita' sul cellulare imposta come  "archiviazione di massa"  e prova
<dottstranoforte> ora ci provo ma penso che sia proprio colpa di ubuntu
<dottstranoforte> non funziona perche nelle impostazioni di ubuntu mi dice nessun adattatore rivelato
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  è attivo il bluetooth ?
<dottstranoforte> sempre attivo perchè la tastiera con cui stò scrivendo è bluetooth
<enzotib> Axel___: quello che togli è un vecchio kernel e pacchetti associati, che non servono più
<enzotib> Axel___: inoltre ce ne sarebbero da togliere anche altri
<dottstranoforte> ???
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=442136&start=40 prova a seguire qui
<dottstranoforte> ok vado
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  è qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<akis24> dottstranoforte: suppongo tu abbia installato il pacchetto blueman  giusto ?
<dottstranoforte> si anche quello
<dottstranoforte> ma non cambia nulla
<dottstranoforte> ora sto cercando di installare il programma ma c è un altro piccolo problema
<dottstranoforte> e possibile installare un file.deb da terminale vero?
<akis24> dottstranoforte: certo
<dottstranoforte> mi spieghi come si fa :-)
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  sudo dpkg -i pacchetto_file.deb
<akis24> dottstranoforte: oppure con gdebi se è instalalto
<dottstranoforte> devo andare nella cartella dove l ho scaricato?
<dottstranoforte> tecnicamente dovrei avere tutto!!
<akis24> dottstranoforte: meglio cosi eviti percorsi vai dove si trova il file apri un terminale li e dai il comando
<akis24> dottstranoforte:  se installi gdebi dal software center o da synaptic  ti eviti problemi di dipendenze ecc  ti basta cliccare col destro del mouse sul file e avrai l'opzione per installare con gdebi
<dottstranoforte> grazie
<dottstranoforte> ora ci guardo perche il mio sotfware center non funziona più
<dottstranoforte> ora provo con gdebi vediamo che combino!!
<dottstranoforte> di dove sei?
<akis24> di un altro pianeta :)
<dottstranoforte> sei tipo un programmatore?
<akis24> no
<akis24> devo andare .. per ora
<dottstranoforte> grazie per la pazienza
<massy> dottstranoforte: qua son piu o meno ubuntu utenti ma da molto tempo quindi consapevoli del funzionamento e uso del sistema
<massy> tutti tranne io per ora sto ancora imparando ...
<dottstranoforte> e io!!! :-)
<massy> dottstranoforte: eh ma piano piano imparerai
<massy> ci son ottimi manuali che parlno di ubuntu
<massy> gratuiti in rete
<massy> ExPBoy: ciao
<Chlor> ciao a tutti
<Chlor> ho unbuntu 13.04 ed ho problemi con la mia stampante hd deskjet 895 cxi collegata via usb...praticamente stampa con calori diversi da quelli visualizzati sullo schermo e anche di pessima qualita. Da cosa può dipendere?
<massy> Chlor: sicuramente dai driver che non son compatibili
<Chlor> i driver sono quelli base di ubuntu cioò ho collegato la stampante sono andati in impostazioni è l'ho aggiunta. Come dovrei fare a mettere i driver giusti? Grazie
<gerry_> una domanda: che differenza c'e' tra eseguire tutti gli aggiornamenti di sistema della 13.04 e ad es avere la 13.10 di prossima uscita? giusto x capire
<Chlor> gerry: la 13.10 ha un nuovo kernel ed altre novita che non ti sto qui ad elencare...il kenel lo puoi mettere anche sulla 13.04 ma se vuoi le ultime novita à meglio installare la 13.10 quando esce
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> che significa rarinn ringtail?
<calimero_82> che significa raring ringtail?
<calimero_82> ah è il nome dell animale giusto? ora sto leggendo
<calimero_82> ed è consigliabile questa versione o la 12.10? qual è la differenza?
<calimero_82> azz non c'è nessuno? tutti a pappà :)
<santagauss> calimero_82, la 12.10 è la vecchia versione
<santagauss> raring è 13.04
<francesco_> giorno a tutti...ho 1 problema con l-avvio di ubuntu...chi mi pu; aiutare_
<calimero_82> ma perchè la 12.10ciao
<gerry_> ciao volevo provare a farvi questa domanda: il fatto di tenere sempre aggiornata la mia versione di ubuntu rispetto ad installare l'ultima release in che cosa si differenzia?
<gerry_> in un cmq diverso supporto hardware?.. nel motore grafico?
<ExPBoy> gerry_, hai già fatto questa domanda e ti hanno dato una risposta, cosa non ti è chiaro?
<gerry_> ciao.. mi scuso ma ho perso la connessione alla rete questa mattina.. e ho perso quindi la risposta
<ExPBoy> <Chlor> gerry: la 13.10 ha un nuovo kernel ed altre novita che non ti sto qui ad elencare...il kenel lo puoi mettere anche sulla 13.04 ma se vuoi le ultime novita à meglio installare la 13.10 quando esce
<gerry_> ok.. ma quindi la miglior cosa sarebbe reinstallare da zero?.. oppure è possibile eseguire il setup sulla installazione esistente?
<gerry_> conservando tutte le applicazioni già installate
<ExPBoy> gerry_, quando esce la nuova versione ti verrà chiesto se vuoi eseguire l'aggiornamento
<ExPBoy> però ti consiglio di scaricarti una live e di provare prima
<gerry_>  eseguire l'aggiornamento è equivalente a installare da zero dici?... alla fine... praticamente
<ExPBoy> gerry_, no
<ExPBoy> conservi tutti i dati
<ExPBoy> aggiorni la versione
<gerry_> ah si ok.. ma il kernel e il gestore grafico vengono "sostituiti"?
<ExPBoy> si
<Matt_91> gerry_: si, aggiorna
<gerry_> ok... capito
<Matt_91> gerry_: io sempre aggiornato e mai successo nulla, si rischia di tirarsi dietro vecchie configurazioni e magari qualche dipendenza rimane irrisolta, ma con due botte al terminale io ho sempre risolto tutto
<gerry_> aha ok... allora mi verrà chiesto dal solito programma di update se voglio aggiornare... come scaricare un "normale" aggiornamento ... son partito con la 13.04.. e quindi è il primo aggiornamento che farò
<calimero_82> qualcuno mi spiega perchè il fine supporto per la  12.10  è aprile 2014 invece la 13.04 finisce prima, cioè a gennaio 2014? grazie
<alessiogo> ciao a tutti. ho installato ubuntu 13, con partizione su windows a 25GB. devo fare anche lo swap? ho un i7 500GB con 8GB di RAM
<Matt_91> calimero_82: perchè una è una LTS e una no. cerca su google se non sai cosa vuol dire :)
<calimero_82> scusami matt ma ho letto che la 12.04 è una lts non la 12.10
<Matt_91> alessiogo: no non server direi, con 8g, almeno che tu non voglia ibernare. in questo caso ti serve uno swap di 8g+512mb
<Matt_91> calimero_82: hanno accorciato il supporto alle non LTS, a partire dalla 13.04
<calimero_82> grazie Matt_91  e come mai questa scelta? è buona la cosa?
<Matt_91> calimero_82: certo, così non sprecano tempo per una cosa inutile
<calimero_82> al momento conviene scaricare la 13.04 se sta per uscire la 13.10
<calimero_82> ?
<gerry_> avere la LTS significa (di fatto) che il kernel non subirà upgrade ma in compenso verranno fatti aggiornamenti di sicurezza e di driver??
<ExPBoy> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<ExPBoy> andate qui e vedete tutto
<calimero_82> grazie Ex
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Matt_91> jester-: 'ngiorno
<jester-> aiò Matt_91 sentito l'ultoma neww o sul glog grillozzo è oscurata
<jester-> l'ultima*
<jester-> miii sbnaglià canàl
<delfino1983> w grillo
<delfino1983> 10 100 1000 grillo
<jester-> che qualcuno si frega le mani
<jester-> e ride come una vacca
<enzotib> !chat | delfino1983
<ubot-it> delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> azz ancora canalo sbagliato
<enzotib> !chat | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> :D
<calimero_82> ciao
<calimero_82> ragazzi posso installare la 13.04 su un pc con 10 gb di hd e 2 gb ram?
<jester-> calimero_82: cpu?
<calimero_82> ciao jester-
<jester-> calimero_82: il sistema occupa poco piu di 4 gb
<calimero_82> 1,8 ghz
<calimero_82> dico va bene questo di 9 gb?
<calimero_82> o è troppo piccolo?
<jester-> calimero_82: va bene ma rimarrà poco spazio per installazioni e home
<calimero_82> ah quindi 766 senza però l installazione e diventa automaticamente 4?
<calimero_82> dico 4 gb?
<calimero_82> ok ora installo a dopo
<jester-> calimero_82: logico che se installando il sistema occupa 4 gb te rimangono meno di 6
<calimero82> sera
<calimero82> raga ho installato la 13.04 ma mi va lento tutto e lo schermo non era impostato bene
<calimero82> forse è meglio che installo lubuntu?
<calimero82> sto con puppy linux ora
<calimero82> c'è qualcuno?
<URUS> salve ho un problemma, ho windows instalato e ubuntu, e devo avviare ubuntu, pero non so perche non mi compare il grub, io di solito accendevo il pc con super grub manager , e mi dettava i os instalati , sceglievo il kernel e avviava ubuntu, io voglio fare la stessa cosa ma da usb, cioe mettere la iso di super grub managere su usb , ho provato con unetbooting ma non va
<jester-> !chat | calimero82
<ubot-it> calimero82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<URUS> come posso fare ?
<jester-> !usbwin | URUS
<ubot-it> URUS: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<URUS> jester-: mi auguro che funzioni grazie
<calimero82> scusami jester- non riguarda ubuntu quello che ho scritto?
<jester-> calimero82: hai installato ubuntu normale?
<calimero82> sisi la 13.04 quella che tho scritto prima
<calimero82> tutto bloccato, pc lento
<calimero82> e schermo tutto sballato
<calimero82> forse devo installare lubuntu? che versione conviene che installo?
<jester-> calimero82: un pc con 10 gb di hd pare non sia tanto recente
<calimero82> si però è dual core
<calimero82> con 2gb di ram
<calimero82> 1,8 ghz
<jester-> calimero82:  prova lubuntu
<calimero82> qaule versione?
<URUS> jester-: la iso ce scritto hybrid, posso usare lo stesso questo programma ?
<jester-> URUS: che iso è
<jester-> URUS: gli os che supporta li vedi
<URUS> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<URUS> non è un os , è una strumento che detetta e avvia il sistema non so cosa sia esattamente
<jester-> URUS: per scrivere una normale iso lo fai con nero o simili
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<URUS> jester-: posso masterizzare su usb ?
<URUS> ricordati che ho solo usb a disposizione
<jester-> URUS: c'è supergrub usb e ti dice come fare
<akis24> sera
<akis24> ciao cristian_c
<calimero82> jester-, all inizio dell installazione devo selezionare le 2 caselle vuote? aggiornamenti e software di 3parti?
<jester-> calimero82: a tua discrezione
<calimero82> e software di 3parti che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero82> non di canonical?
<jester-> nonfree
<calimero82> cioè non gratuiti?
<jester-> tipo flash
<calimero82> scusami non ho capito bene, sarebbero non gratuiti quando dici non free?
<enzotib> no, semplicemente non è open source
<enzotib> ma sempre gratuito è
<calimero82> conviene che lo seleziono quindi?
<cristian_c> calimero82, free as in free speech, not free as in free beer
<calimero82> ok non lo installo
<calimero82> cioè seleziono
<calimero82> ma non riesco a capire come mai non va ubuntu 13.04 visto che ho i requisiti richiesti... boh
<cristian_c> !requisiti | calimero82
<ubot-it> calimero82: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<BlacKira92> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema? Non riesco a sentire nulla quando collego le casse o le cuffie al pc
<cristian_c> BlacKira92, hai alzato il volume?
<cristian_c> XD
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, xD magari fosse quello
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, la cosa inspiegabile e che a volta accendo il pc e per magia funzionano...
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, ho installato anche debian e li funzionano perfettamente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> BlacKira92, controlla comunque i mixer
<BlacKira92> (ps ovviamente parlo di casse esterne quelle incorporate nel notebook vanno benissimo)
<cristian_c> -,-
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, in alsamixer ho master headphones e speaker al massimo ma nulla comunque...
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, si è appena risolto -.-
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, ho messo false in Auto-mut, il problema è che tempo fa avevo provato la stessa cosa e non aveva funzionato...
<BlacKira92> cristian_c, non so come spiegarlo...
<akis24> BlacKira92: non è che hai il connettore interno mezzo dissaldato ? falsi contatti ...
<BlacKira92> akis24, ho provato con casse esterne e tra paia di cuffie, ha tutto lo stesso effetto :(
<akis24> BlacKira92: mi riferivo al connettore del pc dove colleghi il jack
<URUS> qualcuno sa come mettere la iso di super grub disk su usb ?, provato con dd ma niente non va
<cristian_c> URUS, unetbootin?
<URUS> no va con unetbootin
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<URUS> NON va con unetbootin
<cristian_c> URUS, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<URUS> fat32
<cristian_c> URUS, quindi, la creazione della live va a buon fine?
<URUS> no
<URUS> non va
<URUS> me dice di riavviare il pc per non trova niente da sub
<URUS> usb*
<cristian_c> URUS, quindi, la creazione della live va a buon fine?
<cristian_c> non mi hai risposto
<URUS> cristian_c: 18:57:28 - URUS: no
<URUS> 18:57:30 - URUS: non va
<URUS> 18:57:43 - URUS: me dice di riavviare il pc per non trova niente da sub
<URUS> 18:57:46 - URUS: usb*
<cristian_c> URUS, fino a quale punto della creazione arrivi?
<URUS> creazioe ? , io ho dato il comanda da dd, e finisce ma quando avvio il pc da usb non va
<URUS> stesso da unet bootin
<URUS> il menu si apre ma non si avvia l'iso
<URUS> cioe super grub disk non si avvia con unetbootin
<URUS> dov'è sparito il traduttore google ?
<URUS> mamma mia qui se va sempre indietro
<jester-> URUS: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/
<akis24> URUS: su gogol trovi diverse guide per mettere super grub disk su usb
<jester-> URUS: saraipoi capace di scrivere la iso sulla usb
<akis24> sera jester-
<URUS> ahhaha mi fate ridere ma voi avete provato alemno ?
<jester-> serra akis24
<URUS> a me non mi funziona
<jester-> URUS: cosa usi per scriverla
<URUS> di solito unetbooting o dd
<akis24> URUS: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/2011/12/17/doc-how-to-put-super-grub2-disk-into-a-usb/  vai e leggi
<jester-> akis24: crudele. leggere fa perdere la vista
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<akis24> lol
<jester-> itin è fukato
<URUS> oltre a perdere la vista non mi è d'aiuto  :P
<URUS> jester-: quel coso non va
<cristian_c> 19:01:29 <cristian_c> URUS, quindi, la creazione della live va a buon fine?
<cristian_c> 19:01:47 <URUS> cristian_c: 18:57:28 - URUS: no
<URUS> cristian_c: non si sa nessuno l'ha mai fatto
<cristian_c> 19:02:47 <URUS> creazioe ? , io ho dato il comanda da dd, e finisce ma quando avvio il pc da usb non va
<jester-> URUS: è il migliore in circolazione
<cristian_c> URUS, qui ti contraddici assai
<URUS> cristian_c: ti ho risposto 20 volte,ihhihi :)
<cristian_c> URUS, hai detto tutto e il contrario di tutto XD
<jester-> URUS: ma cosa ci devi fare
<cristian_c> URUS, una cosa è la creazione della live, un'altra l'avvio della stessa
<cristian_c> :)
<jester-> sempre cheil pc abbia supporto per avvio da usb
<jester-> che con hw che si vede la vedo dura
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> URUS: si puo sapere che ci devi fare con supergrubbo?
<URUS> jester-: certo che puoi sapere
<URUS> lo devvo mettere su usb
<URUS> per avviarlo
<akis24> URUS: se vuoi posto il link
<akis24>     Super Grub2 Disk (Floppy, CD & USB in one) 2.00b6 (ISO) (MD5)[Mirror #1]
<akis24> tre in uno URUS
<URUS> akis24: la ho gi ascaricato
<jester-> URUS: mi pare logico ma da avviato che ci devi fare
<URUS> jester-: serve per avviare il sistema operativo o installare il gurb o ripararlo
<jester-> URUS: perchè da una live ubuntu no?
<URUS> resta ancora un mistero su come metterlo su ub
<URUS> usb*
<jester-> visto che non riesci a  scrivere la iso
<URUS> jester-: perche volgio sapere per che solo io non ci riesco
<jester-> URUS: montare la iso e leggere i readme?
<jester-> URUS: aspetta che prendiamo la palla di vetro
<URUS> no ci allontaniamo dal discorso, io voglio mettere quaella iso di super grub disk su usb
<URUS> è utile
<jester-> URUS: comunque passa in chat che non è argomento ubuntu digeribile
<URUS> jester-: ok e ringrazio tutti cmq
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> URUS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6193160/
<URUS> akis24: ti ringrazio ma ho avetu problemmi con quello
<URUS> uno di voi a testato questo ?
<akis24> no ma sembra corretto URUS
<URUS> qualcosina mi sfugge
<jester-> akis24: dd c'è su winz?
<Octy> 'sera
<calimero_82> sera
<calimero_82> come si aggiorna il flash player? uso lubuntu13.04
<LoZioNe> calimero_82: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=463004
<calimero_82> fatto! grazie :D
<cristian_c> calimero_82, perché aggiornarlo?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, adobe non lo sviluppa più per linux
<calimero_82> perchè non mi partiva
<calimero_82> avevo installato lubuntu prima sul pc e non vedeva video su youtube perchè mancava il flash player
<cristian_c> calimero_82, invece di incasinare il sistema, prova a capire il motivo
<cristian_c> calimero_82, pc vecio?
<calimero_82> sisi è vecchio il pc
<calimero_82> cmq mi parte ora il flash player, avevo prima utilizzato il softwarecenter e poi da terminale sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> calimero_82, allora prova a capire se il procio contiene le istruzioni sse2
<calimero_82> e ha detto che tutto è ok
<cristian_c> -,-
<calimero_82> procio= processore?
<cristian_c> yess
<calimero_82> e come si fa?
<calimero_82> che comando do sul terminale?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6193786/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm
<cristian_c> calimero_82, come puoi vedere, supporta
<cristian_c> calimero_82, ma ora funge?
<calimero_82> sisi va il flash
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> grazie  cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> calimero_82, guarda che in fase di installazione puoi anche installare i plugin tipo flash
<cristian_c> i famosi codec
<cristian_c> calimero_82, l'installer ti chiede se vuoi installarli
<calimero_82> ok
<cristian_c> eh, ma non l'hai fatto , evidentemente
<cristian_c> :P
<generale> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<LoZioNe> chiedi pure,se qualcuno sa risponde ;)
<vincenzo> sono nuovissimo di ubuntu infatti l'ho appena installato
<vincenzo> come prima cosa sono andato su facebook
<vincenzo> dopo il login su fb mi ha chiesto delle autorizzazioni che per l'euforia non ho letto
<vincenzo> sapete dirmi di che si tratta e come posso reimpostarle?
<LoZioNe> può essere il portafogli?
<vincenzo> erano delle autorizzazioni che riguardavano ubuntu ovviamente
<vincenzo> cioe'?
<LoZioNe> sono delle autorizzazioni che ricorda
<LoZioNe> tipo password e cose simili
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, vorrai dire portachiavi
<vincenzo> tipo pubblicazioni
<cristian_c> non portafogli :P
<LoZioNe> cristian_c esatto -.-"
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> ua!ua!ua! (sono un leso...) ^^
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> vincenzo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<vincenzo> ah ok grazie e scusa l'intrusione nella chat tra te e christian
<vincenzo> cmq non ho capito molto
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> in pratica è un sistema che ricorda le password che vuoi memorizzare sul pc
<vincenzo> si capisco, quando sono entrato su face, mi chiedeva se ubuntu poteva pubblicare, ad una opzione ho fatto ok al resto ho saltato senza leggere con attenzione
<vincenzo> volevo reimpostare quelle cose magari poteva essere utile booo
<LoZioNe> prova a cercare Portachiavi nella ricerca di Ubuntu e avvialo
<LoZioNe> vedi se ti ha salvato qualcosa li
<vincenzo> perdonami ma mo proprio ho installato ubuntu dove sarebbe sta ricerca?
<cristian_c> lol
<vincenzo> mmmmmm
<vincenzo> ho trovato ragazzi si trattava di alcune impostazioni su account online
<vincenzo> posso chiedervi dell'altro sempre se avete del tempo da spendere grazie?
<LoZioNe> chiedi pure
<vincenzo> gparted e gratis?
<LoZioNe> ovvio
<vincenzo> vorrei estendere la partizione di swap
<vincenzo> gia ce in ubuntu o devo scaricarlo?
<LoZioNe> quanta ram hai?
<LoZioNe> e quanta swap hai?
<vincenzo> ho letto prima di installarlo che lo swap dev essere il doppio della ram
<cristian_c> lol
<vincenzo> io ho 2 gb
<vincenzo> ma la partizione creata in automatico durante l'installazione e di 2
<vincenzo> gb
<LoZioNe> quanta swap hai adesso?
<LoZioNe> okk
<vincenzo> 2gb anche se non so dove si vede he he
<cristian_c> vincenzo, sudo fdisk -l
<LoZioNe> da terminale dai cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<vincenzo> mmmmm
<cristian_c> nnnnnnnnn
<vincenzo> ooooo
<vincenzo> non lo trovo
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, a me restituisce 60
<LoZioNe> a me da Conky da Used:0B Total:2.00GB used 0% ;)
<LoZioNe> ma con 5 GB fisici vorrei vedere se si muove... ^^
<LoZioNe> vincenzo, apri un Terminale
<LoZioNe> e incollaci dentro cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<LoZioNe> poi dai invio e posta il risultato
<vincenzo> ok ci provo
<vincenzo> un attimo scusate
<vincenzo> lozione perdonami ma che eè un terminale?
<LoZioNe> apri una casella di ricerca file su ubuntu e scrivi Terminale
<LoZioNe> lo apri e incolli il codice che ti ho scritto
<LoZioNe> vincenzo: http://www.lffl.org/2011/08/ubuntu-gestire-o-disattivare-la-swap.html
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ma è la swap utilizzata corrente?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, non postare link esterni in questo canale
<LoZioNe> sorry
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, te l'avevo già detto, mi pare
<LoZioNe> :(
<vincenzo> christian è colpa mia
<LoZioNe> cmq il comando cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness riporta a quanto è settata la swap
<vincenzo> si ho capito sto ancora alla casella di ricerca ah aha hah aha
<cristian_c> vincenzo, no, è che sarebbe meglio linkare il wiki, visto che esiste
<cristian_c> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> !photoshop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photoshop'
<LoZioNe> -.-"
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> impossibile...
<LoZioNe> l'ho scritto io quel wiki
<vincenzo> ma dove si apre sta casella di ricerca?
<URUS> !
<URUS> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LoZioNe> se sei con Unity la trovi nella barra alla tua sx mi pare
<vincenzo> si ho visto ma non so fare partire la finestra del terminale
<vincenzo> sto messo maluccio
<cristian_c> vincenzo, combinazione universale
<cristian_c> vincenzo, ctrl+alt+t
<vincenzo> bene grazie
<vincenzo> esce 60
<cristian_c> anche a me
<vincenzo> vincenzo@vincenzo-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness 60 vincenzo@vincenzo-System-Product-Name:~$
<vincenzo> quindi?
<vincenzo> allora? 60 è la percentuale, cioe' al 60 per cento di carico dell'hd partirà lo swap
<vincenzo> io pero' vorrei sapere quanta swap ho
<vincenzo> ragazzi ci siete?
<maxix_> mi riporta qui la chat supporto
<maxix_> forse devo istallarlo la dvd l unico modo
<maxix_> ho i cd ma non ci entrana la live grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<LoZioNe> vincenzo, sempre da terminale swapmax
<vincenzo> ah ok
<maxix_> non c'è un modo per istallare ubuntu senza cd o chiavetta??
<vincenzo> comando non trovato
<maxix_> io ricordo che tempo fa lo feci passando da windows solo che ora l ho cancellato
<cristian_c> vincenzo, un comando te lo avevo indicato :P
<vincenzo> ho fatto tutto
<cristian_c> maxix_, dvd è meglio
<cristian_c> io uso quasi sempre il dvd in live
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> maxix_, ma prima di installarlo, l'hai provato almeno?
<cristian_c> :D
<vincenzo> ho aperto il terminale ho visualizzato la percentuale e mi e uscito 60
<vincenzo> poi ho scritto swapmax ma mi dice che il comando non esiste
<cristian_c> vincenzo, io parlo del comando che ti avevo suggerito io
<vincenzo> sudo fdisk
<vincenzo> l ho fatto ma non mi da i gb
<cristian_c> vincenzo, sudo fdisk -k
<cristian_c> *-l
<cristian_c> vincenzo, sì che li da
<vincenzo> 4 partizioni?
<vincenzo> posto?
<vincenzo> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63   234210691   117105314+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       234211326   312580095    39184385    5  Esteso /dev/sda5       234211328   308389887    37089280   83  Linux /dev/sda6       308391936   312580095     2094080   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<cristian_c> vincenzo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo> ah ok
<vincenzo> ma mi devo iscrivere su launchpad?se si e' gratuito?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non ti devi iscrivere
<vincenzo> non mi devo iscrivere
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194158/
<vincenzo> eccolo
<vincenzo> ce una partizione in piu che non so cos e?
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda6       308391936   312580095     2094080   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<cristian_c> a posto
<vincenzo> 2gb bastano?
<vincenzo> e cmq tra le partizioni ce una partizione in piu che non ho capito
<vincenzo> quindi 2 gb bastano?
<vincenzo> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> vincenzo, io non mi farei tante seghe mentali XD
<vincenzo> ok grazie per l'aiuto alla prossima  buonanotte
<dayg87> ciao, ho bisogno d'aiuto per quanto riguarda l'installazione di ubuntu
<dayg87> Sarei felice se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | dayg87
<ubot-it> dayg87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dayg87> Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 12.04 sul mio portatile (asus ux32vd) affiancandolo a W7. Ho fatto la partizione da windows (circa 25 gb), poi ho scricato la iso di ubuntu, l'ho messa su usb con Unetbootin, ho impostato il Bios per l'avvia da usb. Seleziono "try ubuntu without installing", e poi procedo con l'installazione che viene completata con successo. Spengo, tolgo l'usb, riaccendo ma si avvia W7
<dayg87> sto leggendo ora la guida per quanto riguarda boot repair.. puo esseere la soluzione?
<cristian_c> dayg87, direi che è abbastanza inutile
<cristian_c> dayg87, meglio creare la partizione tramite gparted
<dayg87> c'è una guida al riguardo?
<cristian_c> dipende da cosa chiedi
<cristian_c> dayg87, in live funge il sistema?
<dayg87> sisi, riesco ad utilizzarlo tranquillamente
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> dayg87, boot repair dovrebbe fare il contrario
<cristian_c> dayg87, dovrebbe ripristinare l'avio di windows
<dayg87> cioè?
<cristian_c> *avvio
<dayg87> an ok ho capto
<cristian_c> dayg87, a te serve invece ripristinare il grub, forse
<dayg87> quindi cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> dayg87, il grub è installato?
<dayg87> come faccio a verificarlo? io ho fatto la normale installazione di ubuntu
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti rieccomi
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno che puo darmi delle info?
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno in linea?
<dayg87> io ci sono
<vincenzo> dayg87 puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> davcontrolla da live
<cristian_c> dayg87, controlla da live
<dayg87> cristian se seguo questa guida dovrei risolvere? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> dayg87, sì
<cristian_c> dayg87, non so dove l'hai installato
<cristian_c> il grub
<dayg87> come faccio a capire la partizione sula quale è installato ubuntu? nella guida assume /dev/sda1
<vincenzo> ragazzi appena ce qualcuno disponibile se puo aiutarmi grazie
<vincenzo> mmmm
<cristian_c> dayg87, ma infatti il grub non dev'essere installato sulle partizioni
<cristian_c> dayg87, puoi controllare con gparted in live
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dayg87> la guida che ti ho linkato dice: Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.
<cristian_c> dayg87, lo sai tu quanto spazio gli hai dato
<cristian_c> XD
<dayg87> allora anche io ho sd1
<dayg87> sda1
<vincenzo> grazie per l'aiuto
<dayg87> vincenzo, Spiegaci!
<dayg87> cristian_c, non va..
<vincenzo> ciao
<cristian_c> vincenzo, se non ti spieghi...
<cristian_c> dayg87, cosa non va?
<vincenzo> vedevo che nessuno mi dava retta
<cristian_c> dayg87, dov'è il grub?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, hai letto il bot?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<vincenzo> cmq vorrei sapere un po di cose
<dayg87> cristian_c, la guida che ho seguito non porta a risultati positivi
<cristian_c> dayg87, ti ho fatto una domanda
<vincenzo> nell'installazione mi chiedeva nome e cognome
<cristian_c> lol
<vincenzo> ma io ho messo solo il nome fa niente?
<dayg87> cristian_c, non riesco a capire come si fa a vedere dove sia
<cristian_c> vincenzo, come preferisci
<cristian_c> vincenzo, vedo che ti poni vari problemi inesistenti XD
<vincenzo> ok,alcuni programmi sono in inglese tipo mozilla
<vincenzo> e possibile modificare la lingua?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> dayg87, lol
<cristian_c> dayg87, prova a seguire il ripristino
<cristian_c> dayg87, almeno vai sul sicuro
<cristian_c> dayg87, e puoi aprire anche gparted
<cristian_c> così lo vedi
<vincenzo> grazie
<dayg87> come faaccio?
<cristian_c> dayg87, a fare cosa?
<dayg87> cosa intendi col fare il ripristino?
<cristian_c> dayg87, che reinstalli il grub?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> almeno credo
<dayg87> penso che portero il pc da un tecnico.. non riesco proprio a capire?
<dayg87> si prendono tanto per impostare sto caspia di dual boot?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> christian mozilla mi resta in inglese
<jester-> dayg87:  ci vogliono 5 minuti di buona volontà
<dayg87> è da ieri sera che cerco di capire, leggo guide e provo ma niente :(
<jester-> dayg87: sei d livecd?
<dayg87> liveusb
<jester-> dayg87: apri un terminale
<dayg87> si dimmi
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dayg87> un attimo
<vincenzo> jester quando puoi mi dai unamano grazie
<cristian_c> vincenzo, cos'hai fatto?
<vincenzo> ho fatto quello della guida
<vincenzo>  ma mozilla resta in inglese
<vincenzo> parlo di ubuntu 13.04
<dayg87> jester- esco dalla chat e rientro col portatile.. un attim
<jester-> dayg87: devi fare dal pc in questione
<dayg87> lo so, per questo che ti dico che rientro col portatile
<cristian_c> vincenzo, ripeto, non hai risposto alla domanda
<vincenzo> riguardava il fatto che alcune cose sono in inglese
<dayg87_> eccomi
<dayg87_> jester- puoi ridirmi il comando per il terminale e dove devo incollare il testo_
<cristian_c> 01:01:20 <jester-> sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | dayg87_
<ubot-it> dayg87_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dayg87_> ok grazie, un secondo
<jester-> vincenzo:  firefox-locale-it è installato?
<jester-> vincenzo: la lingua itlaica anche?
<jester-> italica*
<vincenzo> il problema e che ho installato da pochissimo ubuntu e non so dove si vede
<vincenzo> la lingua italiana si credo
<jester-> vincenzo: vai in impostazioni sistema lingue
<jester-> e comincia a vedere come ei messo
<vincenzo> ok grazie
<vincenzo> l'italiano ce
<dayg87_> jester- , ecco qua
<cristian_c> lol
<dayg87_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194400/
<jester-> vincenzo: i sistema parla italico?
<vincenzo> si
<vincenzo> ma non tutto
<cristian_c> dayg87_, ehm, non hai detto che hai più di un disco
<cristian_c> dayg87_, in quale disco l'avresti installato ubuntu?
<jester-> dayg87_:  hai sd per boot eh
<jester-> e efi
<cristian_c> lol
<dayg87_> :D ops ahaha
<jester-> !uefi | dayg87_
<ubot-it> dayg87_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> dayg87_: dei seguire ripristino del boot loader . scaricarti la iso di linux secure e fare
<dayg87_> seguo la guida che mi hai linkato_
<cristian_c> dayg87_, ma dove l'hai installato ubuntu?
<vincenzo> si ma non tutto
<jester-> dayg87_: non si puo fare a mano
<cristian_c> jester-, l'altro utente l'ha fatto a mano l'altro giorno
<jester-> cristian_c: come
<cristian_c> jester-, tramite live, ero presente
<cristian_c> jester-, tramite la guida wiki di boot repair
<jester-> non va su col tradizionale
<cristian_c> te la linko
<dayg87_> io ho fatto una partizione con windows di ca 30 gb e l-ho lasciata come memoria non allocata.. poi in fase di installazione ubuntu ha fatto tutto da solo, penso sia li
<cristian_c> jester-, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> jester-, paragrafo Usare live CD/DVD o live USB
<cristian_c> jester-, in pratica lo fa installare in live dvd tramite ppa
<cristian_c> è brutto a farsi ma funge
<jester-> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> tanto in live non ha importanza aggiungere ppa, non salva niente
<vincenzo> per quanto riguardo l'italiano?
<jester-> vincenzo: il sistema è in italiano?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, non hai spiegato cosa hai fatto, in dettaglio
<cristian_c> jester-, lui dice mezzo e  mezzo
<cristian_c> ma a lui interessa firefox
<cristian_c> credo
<jester-> non ha la loinguainstallata 100% e non ha trascinato italico al primo posto
<jester-> vincenzo: firefox-locale-it è installato?
<vincenzo> sono andato in  Impostazioni\supporto lingue e ho trascinato italiano al primo posto ma firefox e ancora in inglese
<dayg87_> jester-  : scarico linuxSecureRemix e lo metto su usb?
<jester-> dayg87_: segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair  che è meglio
<vincenzo> e ovviamente ho applicato globalmente
<vincenzo> jester quello che tu mi chiedi non so cosa significa
<vincenzo> ho 2 ore di esperianza su ubuntu
<dayg87_> jester- mi ha detto cristian che quella guida fa l-esatto contraio di quello di cui ho bisogno!
<cristian_c> dayg87_, sì, ma evidentmente va bene così
<cristian_c> dayg87_, perchè non si capisce dove hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> dayg87_, quindi avrai il boot da riparare penso
<jester-> vincenzo: apri lingua in impostazioni di sistema
<vincenzo> si
<vincenzo> fatto
<cristian_c> dayg87_, segui la guida al paragrafo Usare live CD/DVD o live USB
<jester-> cristian_c: uefi funza diverso
<cristian_c> jester-, mi sembra che avesse uefi quell'altro utente
<cristian_c> guardo meglio
<jester-> cristian_c: eh a quello serve
<jester-> se non uefi si fa all'antica
<vincenzo> jester- si fatto
<cristian_c> jester-, mi sembra che boot repair gestisse uefi anche
<dayg87_> al punto 5 c'e scritto: installare boot repair.. come faccio?
<cristian_c> dayg87_, in questo modo eviti di scaricare altre iso
<cristian_c> dayg87_, e fai tutto con una live
<jester-> vincenzo: aggiungi lingua
<cristian_c> Boot-Repair è incluso anche nei cd di Ubuntu Secured Remix (multilingua).
<vincenzo> jester- ho trascinato la lingua e ho applicato globale
<jester-> vincenzo: italiano
<jester-> e vedi se gia c'è
<vincenzo> jester- ho fatto gia
<jester-> vincenzo: termina sessione e rientra
<vincenzo> jester-ok ti faccio sapere grazie
<dayg87_> Sono al punto 4 del paragrafo "Usare live cd/dvd o live USB.. come si procede col punto 5?
<dayg87_> Ho eseguito i due comandi dal terminale.. adesso cosa devo fare?
<jester-> dayg87_: quali
<dayg87_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update
<vincenzo> jester- risolto
<vincenzo> jester- per mozilla vedo se lo scarico in italiano
<jester-> dayg87_: quindi sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<jester-> dayg87_: e segui il resto
<jester-> o lancialo con sudo boot-repair
<cristian_c> dayg87_, una volta installato boot-repair dovrebbe essere semplice
<dayg87_> ok, sta lavorando.. appena finisce riavvio e vedo se ho risolto??
<jester-> dayg87_: direi di si
<cristian_c> bej, io me ne vado
<cristian_c> ciau
<jester-> cià
<dayg87_> ha fatto.. spengo e riaccendo..
<dayg87_> ciao, cristian grazie mille per la pazienza
<dayg87> jester- , niente da fare
<dayg87> parte ancora W7
<jester-> dayg87: ha fatto senza dare errori?
<dayg87> sisi.. ho fatto tutto
<dayg87> ma non ne vuole sapere
<jester-> dayg87: sei ancora da live?
<dayg87> rientro in live?
<jester-> si
<dayg87> ok un attimo
<dayg87> ci sono
<jester-> dayg87:  sudo parted -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dayg87_> un secondo
<dayg87_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194496/
<dayg87_> ecco
<jester-> dayg87_:  pare a posto
<jester-> dayg87_: prova a premere ripetutaemnte il tasto maiusc durante il boot
<jester-> dayg87_: se non appare il menu scarichi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615667&p=10084551#post10084551
<jester-> fai la iso e segui !uefi
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> dayg87_: non è cha hai per caso installato la 32bit?
<dayg87_> nono 64!!
<dayg87_> domani pomeriggio provo a scaricare la iso e a seguire la guida.. ora vado a letto che tra 4 ore devo essere al lavoro!!
<jester-> dayg87_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/
<jester-> fatti la iso e prova
<dayg87_> ti ringrazio per la pazienza! saluti
<vincenzo> ciao aa tutti
<vincenzo> ragazzi su you tube non riesco a sentire niente
<vincenzo> premetto che i suoni di sistema li sento
<vincenzo> nella finestra di you tube non mi fa modificare il volume ed e segnato con la x come se fosse asssente
<vincenzo> mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> vincenzo: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> metti nel paste
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194526/
<jester-> vincenzo: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-05
<vincenzo> jester -
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194539/
<jester-> vincenzo:  rm -r .macromedia
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194544/
<jester-> vincenzo:  rm  $HOME/-r .macromedia
<jester-> vincenzo:  rm  $HOME/.macromedia
<jester-> vincenzo: e sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194557/
<jester-> vincenzo: non è che hai messo un firefox non da repo?
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194561/
<vincenzo> sto usando chromium
<jester-> vincenzo: usa ff
<vincenzo> firefox l'ho disinstallato
<jester-> e digita la pass e dai enter
<vincenzo> non mi fa digitare
<vincenzo> non lo dso perche
<jester-> vincenzo: e prechè mai: cromo è un fork del casso
<vincenzo> davvero?
<jester-> vincenzo: non te la fa vedere ma la scrive
<vincenzo> aaaaa ok provo
<jester-> si è una ciofeca
<jester-> se non hai ff non va un cazzo nemmeno il cromo
<jester-> visto che suca i plugin da ff
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194569/
<jester-> prova ff
<vincenzo> aspe l'ho reistallo
<vincenzo> ok installato
<vincenzo> stesso difetto
<jester-> strana la cosa i lvolume nel flash  è su?
<vincenzo> nel sistema il volume e al massimo
<jester-> nella finestra flash
<vincenzo> nella tv di you tube non me lo fa modificare
<jester-> come no
<vincenzo> dove vedo la finestra flash
<vincenzo> ce l'auto parlante e una x
<jester-> dove vedi il filmino
<vincenzo> clicco ma non modifica
<jester-> clicca sopra
<vincenzo> da you tube
<jester-> eh
<vincenzo> non va
<jester-> vincenzo: cd $HOME
<jester-> vincenzo: rm -r macromedia
<jester-> vincenzo: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> col punto prima
<jester-> vincenzo: e pure rm .mozilla
<jester-> vincenzo: e pure rm -r .mozilla
<vincenzo> aspe
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194582/
<jester-> vincenzo: rm -r .macromedia
<vincenzo> astebin.ubuntu.com/6194584/
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194584/
<jester-> è .macromedia
<jester-> col punto prima
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6194591/
<jester-> vincenzo: e pure rm -r .mozilla
<jester-> chiudi e riapri ff
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> ora sono riuscito a modificare il volume
<vincenzo> lo messo tutto alto ma non si sente
<vincenzo> ok
<vincenzo> risolvero domani ciao
<mikez> ragazzi chi mi darebbe un coniglio su cm risolvere problema audio?
<mikez> in pratica mi funziona l audio delle cuffie ma non quelle della tv
<mikez> nessuno che può darmi un consiglio ??
<mikez> ??
<akis24> giorno
<DodoDellaBaggina> 'giorno
<Guest3101> Buon giorno a tutti....io quando faccio il login di KUBUNTU non mi entra nel sistema operativo e mi fa uscire una schermata nera con degli errori, e poi mi ritorna al login.come posso fare,!!grazie
<Guest3101> FAILED TO IDLE CHANEL...esce questa scritta
<akis24> Guest3101: usi disco live ?
<Guest3101> scusa ma sn principiante...cosa vuol dire?
<akis24> Guest3101: stai provando dal disco di installaione di kubuntu
<Guest3101> no l'ho installato dalla chiavetta USB
<akis24> installazione*
<akis24> Guest3101: alla schermata di avvio della usb premi f6 e seleziona nomedeset e vedi se va'
<DodoDellaBaggina> ragazzi ho un problema con la scheda audio...
<DodoDellaBaggina> o meglio credo con il programma che gestisce l'applicazione del volume
<Matt_91> DodoDellaBaggina: sentiamo XD
<DodoDellaBaggina> Matt_91: mi puoi aiutare?
<DodoDellaBaggina> non vorrei aver settato male le impostazioni audio... come faccio a ripristinare quelle di default?
<Matt_91> DodoDellaBaggina: prova: alsa force-reload
<DodoDellaBaggina> scusami Matt_91 ma a cosa serve questo comando?
<Matt_91> DodoDellaBaggina: è un reload forzato
<DodoDellaBaggina> ... scusami ma il sistema si era impallato... comunque questo e il "paste" :D
<DodoDellaBaggina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6156634
<DodoDellaBaggina> e *é
<DodoDellaBaggina> Matt_91: l'audio dovrebbe già funzionare?
<DodoDellaBaggina> comunque niente... l'audio continua a non dare segni di vita!!!
<Matt_91> DodoDellaBaggina: ma che hai combinato? agli altri utenti funziona l'audio?
<Matt_91> DodoDellaBaggina: prova con: alsa resume
<ExPBoy> controllato in alsamixer ?
<DodoDellaBaggina> ma che ne so...
<ExPBoy> e se non lo sai tu è difficile che noi da qui lo sappiamo :)
<ExPBoy> DodoDellaBaggina, apri un terminale e digita alsamixer e vedi se ci sono MM sui canali audio che ti interessano
<DodoDellaBaggina> ce ne sono parecchi!!!!! il fatto che le casse audio le ho provate in questo stesso copmuter nella partizione windows e funzionano... non mi riesco a capacitare quale opzione abbia selezionato per ottenere questo disastro
<ExPBoy> DodoDellaBaggina, posizionati sul canale/i con MM e premi il tasto m quindi con la freccia verso l'alto aumenta i volumi
<DodoDellaBaggina> scusatemi ma mi devo assentare... a duopo!!!
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> ragazzi come si installa un file tgz?
<ugone> calimero_82, aprilo e dentro 99 su 100 trovi un file read me
<ugone> e li ci son le istruzioni
<DodoDellaBaggina> dopo tanti tentativi a cacchio di cane sono riuscito a far rifunzionare l'audio!!!! EVVIVA!!!!!!!!!
<calimero_82> grazie ugone
<calimero_82> cos' è il gui front-end?
<ugone> il prog principale è da terminale, la gui ti serve per aver un'interfaccia grafica
<calimero_82> grazie
<calimero_82> ugone ma una volta estratta la gui devono pure installare qualcosa? o basta lanciare il comando sp.auth?
<ugone> non lo so non conosco il programma in teoria dovrebba bastare lanciare i vari porogrammi
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, si può sapere di che programma si parla?
<Axel____> ho un problema con la cartella boot nel pc
<Axel____> mi dice che non ho più spazio per gli aggiornamenti
<Axel____> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<calimero_82> sopcast
<ExPBoy> !info sopcast
<ubot-it> Package sopcast does not exist in raring
<ExPBoy> !sopcast
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sopcast'
<ExPBoy> mi spiace ma non è supportato
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, usa un programma tipo vlc se vuoi vedere in streaming
<calimero_82> l ho scaricato
<ExPBoy> cosa hai scaricato?
<calimero_82> anche vlc
<ExPBoy> vlc è nei repo basta installarlo
<calimero_82> sisi su lubuntu soft center
<calimero_82> senti mi dice anche di installare il nautilus
<ExPBoy> e non ti va bene vlc?
<calimero_82> io ho trovato nautilus compare extension preference, ma come funziona? sisi parte vlc, ma ho bisogno di sopcast per le partite
<stefi> ciaooooooo
<stefi> a tutti
<calimero_82> ragazzi ho installato un pacchetto che non va bene come faccio a disinstallarlo con tutte le relative librerie?
<Axel____> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> basta il lubuntu software center?
<Axel____> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Axel___> ciao a tutti
<Axel___> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Axel___> devo liberare spazio dalla cartella boot e non so come fare
<jester-> Axel___:  li dentro ci sono i kernel quindi devi rimuovere le immagini vecchie
<jester-> Axel___: non cancellandole ma rimuovendo le linux-image-sticass
<Axel___> ho capito, ma non so come fare
<lucius> buongiorno
<Axel___> ieri da terminale mi hanno spiegato come liberare un po di spazio
<Axel___> circa 200 mb
<jester-> Axel___: da software center cerchi linux-image e rimuovi le vecchie tenendo solo le ultime 2
<Axel___> però non avevo ancora terminato
<lucius> potete aiutarmi con una installazione, per favore?
<jester-> non c'è altro da fare
<Claudia_> Partita installazione Lubuntu su vecchio pc, cancellato xp, messaggio di memoria insufficiente, annullo operazione: non ho più neppure xp. Che posso fare? Grazie!
<jester-> lucius: cioè?
<lucius> grazie jester
<lucius> dunque
<jester-> Claudia_: reinstalli xp
<lucius> su una vecchia macchina
<lucius> con processore AMD 64Bit 3000+
<lucius> s.o. windows 2000 professional
<lucius> ho provato ad installare
<lucius> ubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu
<lucius> sia 32 che 64 bit
<Claudia_> no è un hp processore celeron
<lucius> al boot di ubuntu
<jester-> Claudia_: ma quanta ram ha il pc, non è che sia la memoria fisica?
<Claudia_> ooops errore di lettura
<lucius> 1G
<Claudia_> memoria disco fisso
<jester-> mi pare strano che giri xp e non lubuntu
<lucius> di ra
<lucius> al boot di ubuntu
<Claudia_> ho contrll su internet, spazio disco 80
<lucius> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<Claudia_> ne servono 4,3 e mi dice memoria insuff
<jester-> Claudia_: quanta ram ha il pc
<Claudia_> 512 k....!!!! è vecchio!
<lucius> gave up waiting for root device.common problems
<jester-> lucius: hai messo su partizione troppo piccola
<lucius> boot args
<Axel___> da software center non me ne trova
<lucius> cat/proc/cmdline
<jester-> Claudia_: 512 lubuntu ci dovrebbe girare
<jester-> Claudia_: 32 bit
<Claudia_> appunto!
<Axel___> almeno guardando sull'installato
<Claudia_> 32
<lucius> check rootdelay
<jester-> Axel___: apri un terminale
<Claudia_> non posso farlo partire direttam con Lubuntu? Devo necessariam installare Windows?
<lucius> check root
<jester-> lucius: installazione farlocca su partizione troppo piccola
<lucius> missing modules
<Axel___> ok
<lucius> ok
<jester-> il sistema prende piu di 4 gb
<Axel___> aperto
<lucius> a questo punto provo lubuntu
<jester-> Axel___: dpkg -l | grep linux-image e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<lucius> quanto devo dargli di spazio?
<jester-> !paste | Axel___
<ubot-it> Axel___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucius> grazie
<jester-> lucius: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, non è che lubuntu occupi meno spazio
<jester-> lucius: dipende da cosa ci devi fare ma almno 10 gb
<jester-> almeno
<jester-> gia ci fai poco
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195892/
<Axel___> ecco
<lucius> pero' la partizione, ubuntu se la crea da sola
<lucius> strano che non funzioni solo su questa macchina
<lucius> cmq provo con il manuale
<jester-> lucius: se hai scelto installa accanto hai poi scelto tu di quanto rudurre la winz
<lucius> no
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic linux-image-3.5.0-30-generic linux-image-3.5.0-31-generic linux-image-3.5.0-33-generic
<jester-> lucius: da solo non fa
<jester-> sicuro
<lucius_> grazie jester
<lucius_> provo cosi'
<jester-> lucius_: devi avere una partizione piu capiente
<lucius_> capito
<lucius_> provo cosi'
<lucius_> grazie
<lucius> grazie jester
<lucius> provo cosi'
<Axel___> mi da errore??
<jester-> Axel___: di che
<Axel___> asp
<Axel___> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare linux-image-3.5.0-31-generic (--purge):  problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile
<jester-> Axel___: uname -r  che risponde
<Axel___> 3.5.0-38-generic
<jester-> Axel___: hai cancellato qualcosa a mano in /boot o fatto altro?
<Axel___> ieri mattina mi hanno fatto fare qualcosa
<jester-> chi
<Axel___> enzotib
<jester-> enzotib: non fa fare vaccate
<Axel___> ho tolto circa 190 mb
<jester-> Axel___: secondo me hai fatto altro
<Axel___> assolutamente no
<Axel___> anche perche riferirvo ieri a lui
<jester-> Axel___: sicuro enzotib ti ha fatto usare il comando che ti ho scritto io
<Axel___> credo di si
<Axel___> mi ha fatto cancellare 190 mb di spazio
<Axel___> e alla fine ho chiesto se a questo punto avevo finito
<Axel___> perche con gli aggiormanenti che dovrei fare
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-3.5.0-31-generic
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.5.0-33-generic
<Axel___> adesso fa qualcosa
<jester-> Axel___: perchè vuoi liberare spazio in /boot
<Axel___> perche non mi permette più di aggiornare
<jester-> Axel___: hai il disco pieno
<Axel___> ho ancora liberi 300 gb
<jester-> scommetto che enzotib ti ha fatto fare sudo apt-get clean
<Axel___> è il boot che mi dice che è pieno
<jester-> hai partizione separata /boot?
<Axel___> e ieri enzo mi ha detto che ho forse troppe cose obsolete
<jester-> altriementi non si riempie
<Axel___> avevo letto del comando clean o autoclean
<Axel___> ma mi ha detto che quello non è da fare
<jester-> chi enzotib ?
<jester-> clena svuota la cache apt dai deb obsoleti
<Axel___> non so se sia separato il boot
<jester-> autoclean pulisce il sistema da roba zombi
<Axel___> io ho installato la 12.10 senza partizionare nulla
<jester-> non penso che enzotib ti abbia detto di non farlo
<jester-> Axel___: ok sudo apt-get clean
<Axel___> mi ha fatto fare il primo comando che mi hai dato tu
<jester-> Axel___: e rifa vedere dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Axel___> quello del PURGE
<Axel___> lo metto su paste
<jester-> Axel___: non andare per i cazzi tuoi
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195953/
<Axel___> sto facendo ciò che mi dici
<Axel___> ho fatto qualcosa che non va?
<jester-> strano che non abbia tolto gli extra per diepndenza
<Axel___> non so, ieri mi ha detto che dopo il purge avevo altro da togliere
<Axel___> però non siamo andati avanti
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic e fa vedere che combia
<Axel___> per quello sono qui oggi
<Axel___> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic (--purge):  problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic
<jester-> Axel___: scondo me non lo dici ma hai combinato qualche danno
<Axel___> non so neanche dove mettere le mani
<Axel___> sono sempre entrato qui
<jester-> non ha levato una sega incrocchiandosi
<Axel___> prima di fare qualsiasi cosa
<jester-> va bè
<Axel___> se serve cancellare altro spazio
<Axel___> sposto su hd qualcosa
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic e fa vededere
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic e fa vededere
<Axel___> adesso stà facendo qualcosa
<jester-> fa vedere
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195979/
<Axel___> ecc
<Axel___> o
<jester-> ok
<Axel___> beato tu che ci capisci :-D
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-3.5.0-30-generic
<Axel___> io mi fido
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-3.5.0-33-generic
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195988/
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-3.5.0-33-generic
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195998/
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-extra-3.5.0-28-generic
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-extra-3.5.0-30-generic
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-extra-3.5.0-31-generic
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-image-extra-3.5.0-33-generic
<jester-> Axel___: finito fischia
<Axel___> ok
<Axel___> fatto
<jester-> Axel___: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<Axel___> mi chiede il riavvio del sistema
<jester-> Axel___: no
<Axel___> ok
<jester-> Axel___: rifa vedere dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196020/
<jester-> Axel___: piu di cosi non si puo pulire /boot
<jester-> Axel___: sudo apt-get clean
<Axel___> allora ho finito??
<Axel___> cosa combino con il get clean??
<jester-> Axel___: fallo
<Axel___> siamo sicuri che non mi leva file miei??
<jester-> liberi sapzio e basta
<jester-> spazio*
<jester-> Axel___: cancella la cache di apt, avrai qualche gb la dentro come spazzatura
<Axel___> asp che trovo la cartella
<jester-> madu
<jester-> Axel___: i .deb che ci sono la dentro non fanno nulla
<Axel___> dove trovo la cartella apt
<jester-> Axel___: o fai quello che ti si indica o ti arrangi
<Axel___> scusa ma non ho capito cosa fare
<jester-> sudo apt-get clean
<Axel___> fatto ma non fa nulla da terminale
<Axel___> asp
<Axel___> mi da il nome con il passaggio sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> non da errore 0 ha eseguito
<jester-> Axel___: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3  e fa vedere
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196041/
<Axel___> ecco
<Axel___> vado a pranzo ora poi torno
<jester-> Axel___: 1 minuto
<Axel___> ok
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<jester-> Axel___: sudo touch /forcefsck
<jester-> Axel___: spegni a vai a pranz
<Axel___> devo farti vedere cosa ne esce per entrambi i passaggi?
<Axel___> il secondo comando me lo mostra come quello del clean
<jester-> no
<Axel___> nessun passaggio
<jester-> Axel___: sudo touch /forcefsck  e vai a magnnare
<jester-> dpo aver spento
<Axel___> ok
<Axel___> quando riavvio avrò problemi??
<maibach> ciao
<jester-> Axel___: farà lo scandisk
<Axel___> jester grazie 1000
<jester-> Axel___: quindi provi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Axel___> questi 2 passaggi a pc riavviato??
<jester-> si ed una sola stringa
<Axel___> ok
<Axel___> a dopo
<maibach> scusate  un aiuto per un minipc > msi windbox  dc100 , installato  ubuntu  quando  faccio riavvio si blocca , penso  il driver skeda video , grz per  eventuale  aiuto
<jester-> maibach: non sai che scheda video?
<maibach> sisi
<maibach> buon giorno
<maibach> jester
<maibach> Radeon HD 6320
<jester-> maibach: sis?
<jester-> non dovrebbe avere problemi con ati
<jester-> sicuro che si è installata a dovere?
<maibach> eppure ho installato diverse versioni di ubuntu
<maibach> sempre lo stesso problema
<maibach> al reboot si blocca
<jester-> maibach: prova a fare boot da modalita ripristino e al menu scegli failsafex
<maibach> scusa ma nn ho installto nessun driver, sistema pulito  da zero , funziona tutto meno la carta  video ke nn viene vista
<maibach> nn potrebbe essere lei ke blocca?
<jester-> maibach: al boot lo vedi il menu grub di avvio?
<maibach> si
<jester-> maibach: allora fai come ti ho scritto sopra
<maibach> provo grz
<maibach> buona  giornata
<jester-> attia
<nonsaprei> salve a tutti, mi potete dire dove posso scaricare ubuntu 10.04?
<jester-> nonsaprei: non è piu supportata da un bel po
<jester-> nonsaprei: comunque http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> non ti si aggiornerà
<nonsaprei> lo so ma la volevo provre ugualmente. grazie
<infrid> ciao!
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti si puo usare skype su ubuntu?
<LoZioNe> vincenzo ovvio
<ExPBoy> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<vincenzo> grazie mille
<vincenzo> non ce in applicazioni
<jester-> vincenzo: lo hai installato?
<jester-> hai abilitato i repo pertenrs?
<vincenzo> jester-veramente nelle applicazioni da scaricare non ce
<ExPBoy> vincenzo, hai letto la guida?
<vincenzo> ubuntu software center
<vincenzo> si si
<vincenzo> si scarica da li
<jester-> Installare il pacchetto skype presente nel repository Canonical partner.
<jester-> li hai abilitati
<jester-> ?
<vincenzo> non saprei sinceramente
<vincenzo> dove si abilita
<jester-> vincenzo: sudo software-properties-gtk
<ExPBoy> bho
<jester-> vincenzo: in altro., metti la spunta a parteners e indipendente
<vincenzo> in alto
<neta> aiuto- ho installato mlterm (multilingual terminal) e nn riesco a cancellarlo.. come farlo?
<jester-> etichetta sopra: altro software
<jester-> neta: installato come
<vincenzo> su ubuntu software center?
<jester-> vincenzo: sudo software-properties-gtk
<vincenzo> ah
<neta> jester-: penso dal terminal
<jester-> neta: se non lo sai tu
<jester-> neta: se fatto da deb è un conto se compilato un altro
<jester-> se hai messo ppa un altro ancora
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6196233/
<jester-> vincenzo: gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> vincenzo: si è aperto o no
<LoZioNe> neta: prova a guyardare da Ubuntu Softwer Center
<hitgenna> buona sera, uso ubuntu 12.04 e vorrei utilizzare il wiimote per giocare ma al momento nel quale cerco di associarlo col bluetooth mi dice di controllare i driver bluetooth. che devo fare?
<vincenzo> mi ha fatto scrivere la pass word ma non ce nulla
<jester-> hitgenna: il blututto funza?
<jester-> vincenzo: si è aperto o no
<vincenzo> no
<neta> LoZioNe: ho provato a cancellarlo con apt-get purge, e adesso nn c'e' nel softwer center
<jester-> vincenzo: ubuntu o lubuntu
<vincenzo> ubuntu
<jester-> o altro
<jester-> vincenzo: doc o tarocca
<hitgenna> jeste-: si il bluetooth funziona.
<vincenzo> cioe?
<jester-> quel comando apre la finestra sorgenti software
<vincenzo> ah
<jester-> vincenzo: apri softcenter
<vincenzo> pirata ah aha ha h
<jester-> vincenzo: tipo majorana mint sticass etc etc
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6196248/
<jester-> vincenzo: ??
<vincenzo> si??
<jester-> vincenzo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6196248/
<jester-> vincenzo: trolli?
<neta> jester-: l'ho installato dal softwer center
<vincenzo> non ce nel software center
<jester-> neta: e sempre da li lo togli
<jester-> vincenzo: ti ho chiesto di aprire softcenter
<vincenzo> fatto
<jester-> vincenzo: menu modifica-->sorgenti software
<vincenzo> aspe
<vincenzo> non ce un menu
<hitgenna> jaster-: quindi?
<LoZioNe> neta: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/mlterm/filelist
<jester-> hitgenna: ??
<LoZioNe> neta: cerca questi pacchetti dal gestore pacchetti e vedi quali sono installati
<LoZioNe> quelli che trovi cancellali
<jester-> neta: sudo dpkg --purge mlterm
<vincenzo> ragazzi io vado risolviamo stasera grazie ciao
<jester-> mossa classica
<vincenzo> perche?
<jester-> il troll molla sempre 1 munto prima
<jester-> minuto*
<vincenzo> in ubuntu software center non ce menu da me
<neta> jester-: warning: ignoring request to remove mlterm which isn't installed
<jester-> neta: quindi da softcenter o non lo hai installato o lo ha gia rimossso
<neta> jester-: si, ma nel computer ancora esiste...
<jester-> neta: whereis mlterm
<vincenzo> se vabbe domani ciao ciao a tutti e grazie
<jester-> neta: se da deb e rimosso non è possibile che ci sia ancora
<LoZioNe> neta: vedi se hai una cartella chiamata .mlterm
<Axel___> ciao Jester
<Axel___> ecco con l'update cosa ne esce
<neta> jester-: LoZioNe : nn trovo questi paccheti
<jester-> Axel___: link
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196279
<LoZioNe> neta,allora è disinstallato
<Axel___> adesso faccio upgrade
<neta> LoZioNe: ma lo posso aprire ancora!
<LoZioNe> neta: hai controllato anche se hai la cartella .mlterm?
<jester-> Axel___: disattiva i proposed che sono veleno
<Axel___> dove li trovo i proposed??
<jester-> Axel___: tu li hai abilitati
<Axel___> asp
<jester-> Axel___: gksu software-properties-gtk
<jester-> tab aggiornamenti
<Axel___> sto andando
<jester-> e intanto che ci sei cambia anche il server
<jester-> Axel___: metti italiano fastbull o altro
<Axel___> ho tolto i proposed
<jester-> scaricare da---> altro--Itlaia-->unsever
<neta> jester- LoZioNe: ha, si, ci sono cartelle (il computer ha bisogno di piu' tempo per trovarle tutte)
<Axel___> ho selezionato da server in italia io
<jester-> neta: lo hai compilato di sicuro
<jester-> Axel___: apri la lista italia
<Axel___> asp
<LoZioNe> neta: sudo dpkg --purge mlterm
<Axel___> vedo anche altro quando la apro
<jester-> Axel___: altro
<Axel___> ok
<jester-> vai in su italia e clicca si +
<neta> LoZioNe: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove mlterm which isn't installed
<Axel___> sotto italia vedo
<LoZioNe> neta: dice che è rimosso
<Axel___> giano.com.dist.unige.it
<LoZioNe> neta: e pacchetti non ne hai trovati hai detto
<jester-> Axel___: crazy è buono, fastbull pure
<Axel___> ubuntu.fasttub metto allora
<LoZioNe> neta: cerca una cartella chiamata .mlterm (cartella nascosta)
<jester-> mettine uno
<Axel___> ok
<Axel___> fatto
<jester-> Axel___: chiudi e sudo apt-get update
<Axel___> avevo gia patto upgrade prima di mettere fastbull
<Axel___> ho sbagliato mi sa
<jester-> Axel___: chiudi e sudo apt-get update
<jester-> o non sa che è cambiato
<Axel___> avevo dato sudo apt-get upgrade prima di fare i cambiamenti che abbiamo fartto
<Axel___> adesso è all'87%
<jester-> Axel___: chiudi e sudo apt-get update
<Axel___> ok
<neta> LoZioNe: nn ho trovato pacchetti, ma ho trovato cartelle e un file con il nome
<LoZioNe> neta: che file è?
<neta> LoZioNe: file type- unknown
<neta> 0.o
<jester-> Axel___: finito?
<Axel___> no
<Axel___> asp ti mostro tutto
<jester-> da ancora errore?
<Axel___> alla fine si
<jester-> fa vedere
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196342/
<LoZioNe> neta: da Term: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3 Per trovare tutti i file di configurazione relativi a programmi disinstallati
<jester-> Axel___: non errore ma indicazione
<Axel___> allora è ok così
<LoZioNe> neta: vedi se ti trova qualcosa riguardante il programma
<jester-> Axel___: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> Axel___: non è ok hai roba installata a metà
<Axel___> a benon
<Axel___> asp
<Axel___> Configurazione di libapt-pkg4.12:i386 (0.9.7.5ubuntu5.5)... Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Axel___> questo è uscito con l'ultimo passaggio
<jester-> Axel___: lascia che fonisca
<jester-> finisca
<Axel___> ok
<neta> LoZioNe: ho cercato su internet prima di chiedere qua... nn capisco come puo' essere non-installato e funzione nello stesso tempo...
<kasar> ciao a tutti. Scusate durante il boot dove c'è la scritta di Lubuntu in loading esce un messaggio tipo: attenzione /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non disponibile oppure è assente, premere S oppure M. Secondo voi è normale?
<jester-> se ha finito: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Axel___> io lo vedo fermo da un po
<LoZioNe> neta: lo trova ancora?
<jester-> kasar: home criptata?
<Axel___> provo con UPGRADE??
<jester-> se ha finito: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Axel___> ok lanciato
<neta> LoZioNe:  adesso nn lo trovo! ma lo vedo ancora nel start-menu... forse devo reboot
<kasar> jester, per home criptata intendi quando ti chiede di prendere nota della passphrase? Nel caso la risposta sia positiva allora ti rispondo di si
<jester-> kasar: prova a pigiare s che c'è qualcosa a bottane, o filesystem o il cripttatura a bottane
<Axel___> mostro
<LoZioNe> neta: se la cartella non c'è è disinstallato,se compare ancora la cartella nel menù puoi eliminarla tranquillamente
<kasar> ah....... va bene jester lo faccio ora e poi vedo che succede. a dopo! Grazie ovviamente ;-)
<Axel___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196365/
<slu5mi> ho scaricato il file iso per installare ubuntu su un laptop senza nessun OS installato. Devo per forza creare un CD/DVD?
<jester-> Axel___: avevi un po di upgrade arretrati
<Axel___> adesso è ok??
<jester-> slu5mi: o una usb
<jester-> Axel___: ai
<Axel___> si?
<jester-> !installazione | slu5mi
<ubot-it> slu5mi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb | slu5mi
<ubot-it> slu5mi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<slu5mi> l'ho messa su un USB, ma quando parte mi dice "missing operating system"
<slu5mi> Ok, grazie
<jester-> slu5mi: pare non parta la usb
<jester-> slu5mi: il pc supporta il boot da usb? se si hai settato il bios di conseguenza?
<Axel___> grazie 1000 di tutto
<slu5mi> Si, ho messo USB Storage device primo nella Boot Sequence
<jester-> Shin3: allora usb da rifare, cosa hai usato e su quale sistema
<jester-> Shin3/ slu5mi  allora usb da rifare, cosa hai usato e su quale sistema
<slu5mi> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> slu5mi: intendo cosa hai usato per fare la usb
<jester-> e se su linux o winz
<slu5mi> ho copiato il file iso sulla USB
<jester-> slu5mi: ci credo che non aprte
<jester-> parte
<jester-> ma nemmeno il dvd partirebbe copiando una iso che invece va scritta
<jester-> slu5mi: in winzoz?
<kasar> rieccomi Jester
<Axel___> devo dare anche gli aggiornamenti che mi mette su "AGGIORNAMENTI SOFTWARE"??
<kasar> niente da fare mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio
<jester-> !usb | slu5mi
<ubot-it> slu5mi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Axel___> me li mette come di sicurezza e importanti
<jester-> kasar: devi fare boot in ripristino, al menu andare in root
<slu5mi> Grazie
<kasar> jester, mi spieghi come si fa x cortesia?
<jester-> kasar: una volta in shell: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private e prega
<jester-> kasar: la boot al meni vai in modalità ripristino
<Axel___> jester
<jester-> Axel___: eh
<kasar> dunque per iniziare da terminale do il comando giusto?
<Axel___> adesso andando a cercare gli aggiornamenti
<Axel___> me ne da ancora di importanti
<jester-> kasar: devi fare il boot in modalità ripristino
<Axel___> faccio anche quelli??
<jester-> Axel___: falli
<jester-> vanno sempre fatti
<Axel___> ok
<kasar> jester va bene ma come lancio il boot in ripristino?
<jester-> kasar: la boot non vdi il menu?
<jester-> kasar: ma parte il sistema poi o no
<kasar> jester si il sistema parte
<kasar> che io prema s o m è lo stesso
<kasar> parte cmq
<jester-> kasar: sudo touch /forcefsck e poi riavvia
<Axel___> grazie 1000
<Axel___> vado ora
<Axel___> ciao
<kasar> provo subito jester
<kasar> jester è normale che dopo aver dato il comando e invio non dia nessun responso?
<jester-> yess
<kasar> ok ora riavvio, cosa dovrebbe succedere al riavvio?
<jester-> lo scandisk
<jester-> se da un messaggio prendi nota
<Flay> ragazzi
<kasar> jester, ho finito lo scandisk
<jester-> kasar: quindi?
<kasar> dopo ho provato a riavviare nuovamente ma continuo ad uscire quel messaggio.
<jester-> kasar: serve sapere tutto il testo del messaggio
<jester-> cosa fa con S e cosa con M
<kasar> se preferisci mi scrivo tutto e ti posto il messaggio?
<jester-> kasar: eh
<kasar> faccio un riavvio xche èlo schermo si si è spento, spero tu riesca a òeggere
<jester-> kasar: ma il messaggio lo vedi mentra fa il boot ?
<jester-> mentre*
<jester-> o da altra parte
<Racso> Salve, ho installato da pochissimo Ubuntu, e posso dirvi che è spettacolare l'ultima versione, migliore di Windows Live personalmente, però nel momento di fare i primi aggiornamento, Ubuntu mi ha chiesto di riavviare e nel momento di installarli sono passati più di 10 minuti, è normale?
<jester-> Racso: cioè?
<Guest86732> posso modificare la dev/ di ubuntu?
<jester-> Racso: hai installato o no
<jester-> Guest86732: ??
<Racso> No
<slu5mi> durante l'installazione da USB si stoppa su ubuntu@ubuntu:, cosa manca?
<Guest86732> in pratica ho un computer con soli 80 gb di memoria disco rigido.Quando ho installato ubuntu li ho dato solo 11 gb di quella memoria,come faccio a darli altri gb?
<jester-> Racso: sono passati 10 minuti da?
<Racso> Adesso c'è la schermata di Ubuntu al centro che carica come dall'avvio, però sembra che succede più nulla
<jester-> Guest86732: se hai spazio non allocato contiguo sul disco allarchi la partizione
<Racso> No no ho lasciato bene 80 giga ad Ubuntu
<Guest86732> non me la fa allagare.Ho provato ma non mi lascia farlo
<jester-> Racso: quindi ha aggiornato e chiesto il riavvio?
<Racso> Sì
<jester-> Guest86732: se non hai spazio libero è normale
<Racso> Forse siccome sono i primi aggiornamenti è normale?
<Guest86732> Ho provato con GParted ma non mi lascia modificare la partizione
<jester-> Guest86732: non puoi allargare il bagno se non hai spazio
<Racso> Bho
<Guest86732> ho 40 gb liberi , perche ho lasciato anche quella merda di windows
<jester-> Racso: spegni e accendi
<jester-> Guest86732: se non confinano non sono usabili
<jester-> non allarghi il bagno se lo spazio sta al piano di sotto
<Guest86732> Confinano tranquillo.Su GParted mi fa vedere la chiave vicino ,quindi e bloccato dal sistema o cosa?
<jester-> Guest86732: per non allocato si intende spazio non partizionato
<kasar> jester, dunque il messaggio esatto è: "Lunità disco /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente, attendere oppure premere S per omettere il mount o M per il ripristino manuale"
<jester-> Guest86732: e non lo puoi fare dal sistema avviato ma lo devi fare con il cdlive
<Guest86732> ah e quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> kasar: e premi M?
<jester-> Guest86732: usare il cd di installazione
<kasar> jester l'ho gia fatto ma non è cambiato nulla, provo a rifarlo?
<Guest86732> cioe da wubi?
<kasar> jester, cmq sia secondo te ci sono problemi o posso andare avanti senza far nulla?
<Guest86732> kasar come ti posso aiutare?
<filo1234> kasar: premi S e avvia il sistema...una volate dentro apri un terminale e posta i risultati di cat /etc/fstab  e sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> volta*
<jester-> kasar: devi fare boot da ripristino
<jester-> kasar: prova da terminalesudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> se non va lo fai in recovery
<jester-> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> Guest86732: ma hai ubuntu dentro a winz?
<kasar> va bene provo tutto una cosa per volta. mi dite che passaggi devo fare per il boot da ripristino xche non ne ho idea? grazie!
<jester-> kasar: segui filo1234
 * filo1234 scappa
<kasar> ragazzi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196602/
<filo1234> kasar: bene adesso dammi anche sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<kasar> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> pastamelo
<kasar> non mi da nessuna risposta
<kasar> do il comando e non esce nulla
<filo1234> stai usando suo?
<filo1234> sudo*
<filo1234> sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<filo1234> kasar: o sudo blkid
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196648/
<filo1234> kasar: uhm sta cercando la swap sul disco cryptato
<filo1234> kasar: che è un altro disco
<kasar> filo1234, è un problema? nel caso come posso correggerlo?
<filo1234> ma cosa c'è nel secondo disco?
<filo1234> immagino che non sia in grado di aprirlo
<kasar> filo1234, dunque ti spiego
<filo1234> kasar: fammi vedere ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196675/
<filo1234> kasar: intanto giusto per evitare il problema al boot puoi commentare la riga che riguarda quel disco in /etc/fstab
<akis24> ciao
<filo1234> poi puoi farti una partizione di swap
<kasar> filo1234, mi dici passo passo come procedere?
<filo1234> kasar: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kasar> ok comando eseguito
<filo1234> kasar: e metti un cancelletto davanti alla riga /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 così #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<kasar> il comando non ha dato risultati è normale?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> deve aprire un file
<filo1234> scrivi bene
<akis24> io farei una copia di backup prima...
<filo1234> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<filo1234> kasar: hai ubuntu o kubuntu o cosa?
<kasar> sto facendo copia/incolla ma non succede niente. Ho Lubuntu
<filo1234> ah ok
<filo1234> kasar: sudo leafpad /etc/fstab
<kasar> si ora si è aperto un file
<filo1234> ok cerca la riga /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<filo1234> e mettici un cancelletto davanti
<filo1234> #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<filo1234> poi salva
<kasar> fatto
<kasar> riavvio?
<filo1234> fai vedere se hai fatto bene cat /etc/fstab
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196716/
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> kasar: ma cos'è quell disco cryptato da 1GB?
<kasar> provo un riavvio?
<kasar> ..........non lo so credevo fosse lo swap
<filo1234> vabè riavvia
<kasar> durante il partizionamento ho scelto la root da 20gb circa poi 1gb x lo swap e circa 140gb per la home
<kasar> proviamo a fra poco
<filo1234> si ma l'hai criptata
<filo1234> kasar: aspetta dammi anche cat /proc/swaps
<filo1234> voglio vedere una cosa
<kasar_> dunque quella scritta nel boot è sparita.......
<filo1234> kasar: aspetta dammi anche cat /proc/swaps
<kasar_> ok
<kasar_> hum brutta storia.........http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196758/
<filo1234> kasar_: no vabè è giusto non hai swap al momento
<kasar_> ah....
<filo1234> kasar_: puoi provare a creartene una con gparted se hai spazio libero
<flo__> ciao a tutti, hanno scasinato col computer e ora quando apro cronicum mi si apre una finestra che dice "Impossibile aprire correttamente il tuo profilo. Alcune funzioni potrebbero non essere disponibili. verifica che il tuo profilo esista e che tu sia autorizzato a leggere e scrivere i relativi contenuti" non è una gran menata,ma non mi salva le pagine visitate e nella barra dei preferiti csono sparite le icone molto utili. riusci
<kasar_> filo1234, posso riutilizzare la stessa partizione x la swap visto che da gestione disco me la da che ne pensi?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> quella è criptata
<filo1234> torniamo al problema di prima credo
<filo1234> prova...al limite ripeti quello che hai fatto prima
<kasar_> l'area di swap è essenziale per il corretto funzionamento o posso farne a meno?
<kasar_> o meglio
<kasar_> che succede se non ne ho una?
<filo1234> dipende da quanta ram hai
<mvr> Buongiorno, sono un dilettante e ho un problema per l'installazione di un scanner MFP Canon MX 370 la stampante funziona, ma lo scanner non viene visto c'è qualcuno che può darmi delle indicazioni?
<kasar_> solo 1024
<filo1234> eh allora sarebbe utile
<kasar_> prima mi hai chiesto cos'è quella partizione da 1,1gb
<kasar_> se provassi a usare quella come swap?
<filo1234> torni al punto di prima come ti ho gia detto
<filo1234> è quella che il sistema cercava come swap ma essendo criptata non la montava
<kasar_> nemmeno se elimino totalmente e la ricreo?
<filo1234> se vuoi prova ma dovrai piallarla
<filo1234> boh prova
<kasar_> beh la riformatto x bene
<kasar_> elimino la partizione e poi la ricreo
<filo1234> non so se il fatto che sia criptata e creata durante l'installazione crei problemi
<filo1234> e non so se gparted sia in grado di eliminarla facilmente
<akis24> mvr: hai installato il pacchetto libsane ?
<kasar_> cmq è strano xche con gparted mi da /dev/sda2 extended e sotto di essa /dev/sda5 sconosciuto entrambe della stessa dimensione
<filo1234> ovvio è estesa
<kasar_> facciamo cosi' provo a eliminarla e ricrearla.... vediamo che succede
<filo1234> ed è criptata
<kasar_> filo1234 ti trovo fino a che ora?
<mikex> buonasera ragazzi a chi posso chiedere un conziglio
<filo1234> boh sono collegato ma mi sto spostando
<mikex> ??
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikex> ubuntu 13.4 aufio cuffie funziona audio della tv no cm mai???cosa posso fare??
<kasar_> se esci a chi posso rivolgere.......... vorrei capire nel caso riuscissi a eliminare la partizione come devo ricrearla per non avere problemi?
<akis24> mikex: usi audio hdmi ?
<mvr> Akis24 ho installato sane ma qundo lo lancio dice che non ha trovato nessuno scanner
<mikex> si
<mikex> istallato da poco ubuntu parametri normali audio cambiati
<mikex> provati tutti
<akis24> mikex: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=556371 dai un occhiata qui
<kasar_> sto ricreando la partizione swap con gparted mi date una mano?
<mikex> grazie provo vediamo 1 pò
<akis24> mvr: vediamo se è supportato ... asp
<kasar_> ho provato ad eliminare le 2 partizioni su gparted ma anche sembrano eliminate mi dice che ci sono 2 operazioni in sospeso
<mibofra> ciao kasar_
<akis24> mvr: installato anche questo ?  sudo apt-get install libsane-extras
<kasar_> ciao mibofra, oggi vi sto stressando lo so
<mvr> No ora prova (tieni presente che sono un dilettante)
<mibofra> kasar_, ahahah xD ora che hai?
<akis24> mvr: copia quel comando sul terminale e dai invio
<kasar_> ah mibofra avevo parlato con te l'ultima volta riguardo file system WBFS?
<kasar_> nel frattempo x quel motivo ho risolto
<mvr> fatto questa è la risposta :"libsane-extras è già alla versione più recente"
<mibofra> kasar_, si
<kasar_> l'unico software che riconosce su linux WBFS è withon,
<kasar_> il sistema nativamente non riconosce tale file system
<kasar_> era solo per informarti come ho risolto
<mikex> ho provato a mandare quaesto pachetto  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201304261252~raring1_all.deb ma mi dice comando non trovato dice il comando
<kasar_> mentre ora il problema che ho è che durante il boot, prima dell'intervento di filo1234, il sistema mi diceva che la partizione swap non era pronta o cmq che non la trovava
<kasar_> quindi filo1234 me l'ha fatta disabilitare
<firemind79> Buonasera a tutti
<mikex> qualcuno ha qualche idea ma uscendo l audio dalle cuffie non può essere solo un problema di settaggio??
<mikex> perchè dalle cuffie si e dalle casse no??
<akis24> mvr: a questa pagina sembra esserci il driver canon per linux  http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100412401.html.. ma io devo scappare magari ti aiuta qualcun altro
<kasar_> mibofra faccio un riavvio a fra poco
<mikex> nessuno può darmi na mano???
<mibofra> mikex, cosa non va?
<mikex> audio
<mvr> l'avevo già trovata e infatti la stampante è installata correttamente ma è lo scanner che non viene riconosciuto , non so se esiste una procedura particolare per utilizzare il driver
<mikex> in pratica dalle cuffie eè ok
<mikex> ma dalle casse nada
<mikex> cosa può essere??
<mikex> mibofra potresti darmi una mano??
<mibofra> mikex, tentiamo
<mibofra> mikex, apri il gestore del volume
<mibofra> lo trovi dall'icona del volume in alto a destra
<mibofra> o in basso a destra se hai kde o lxde o xface (kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu)
<mikex> gli ho provati tutti quei settaggi
<kasar> mibofra vorrei ricreare la partizione swap mi dici quali paramentri inserire usando gparted?
<mibofra> mikex, allora proviamo con pavucontrol
<mikex> ho ubuntu
<mibofra> mikex, dal terminale sudo apt-get install pavucontrol o dal software center cerca pavucontrol
<mibofra> ed installalo
<mikex> ok
<mibofra> kasar, dimensione e tipo di filesystem
<mibofra> fine
<mibofra> kasar, poi devi sistemar /etc/fstab per puntarlo alla nuova partizione di swap
<mikex> fatto
<kasar> dunque partiamo dalla creazione. dimensione- il sistema suggerisce 1016 (ho 1024 di ram) lascio cosi?
<mikex> l ha istallato ora dev riavviare?
<mikex> mibofra istallato però nada
<mibofra> mikex, cerca nella dash pavucontrol
<mibofra> kasar, lasciala per come è
<mibofra> kasar, una cosa
<mibofra> ma perché ricrearla?
<mikex> ok cosa devo cambiare?
<mikex> digital stereo hdmi non funziona
<kasar> mibofra, hum me lo sono chiesto anche io e quando chiesi a l'altra persona che mi stava assistendo mi ha risposto che avendo 1024 di ram è meglio avere la swap
<mikex> e con audio interno stereo analogico s sentono solo le cuffie
<kasar> mibofra tu invece pensi non sia essenziale averla?
<kasar> il pc funziona bene anche senza?
<mibofra> kasar, magari con un GB di ram si
<mibofra> kasar, ma la devi far nuova?
<mibofra> mikex, vai nelle impostazioni delle schede audio
<mibofra> l'ultimo tab
<kasar> ti spiego.... mi avevano fatto disattivare la partizone swap
<mibofra> e vedi come sono combinate
<kasar> ora l'ho eliminata
<mibofra> kasar, ah ok allora si creala nuova
<mibofra> che poi aggiustiamo l'fstab
<kasar> e vorrei ricrearla per vedere se funziona di nuovo
<kasar> dicevo invece
<kasar> alla voce "creare come" metto Partizione prima o Partizione estesa?
<mibofra> kasar primaria
<kasar> e alla voce "file system" ovviamente metto linux swap
<mikex> mibofra le ho provate tutte sempre e solo dalle cuffie si sente
<kasar> mibofra, ora mi dice che c'è 1 operazione in sospeso, suppongo io debba riavviare giusto?
<mikex> mibofra cosa posso provare a fare??
<kasar> chiudendo e riaprendo gparted scopro che la partizione non è stata creata
<kasar> provo a riavviare
<raimaker_> buon pomeriggio
<raimaker_> sono un novo utente di UBUNTO
<mikex> mibofra intendevi dv c'è scritto audio interno????
<raimaker_> qualcuno sa dirmi come aprire la schermata tipo dos per poter lanciare i programmi di installazione apt-get .....
<Matt_91> raimaker_: ctrl + alt + t
<Matt_91> raimaker_: oppure trovi terminale nel menù
<Matt_91> !terminale | raimaker_:
<ubot-it> raimaker_:: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Matt_91> !bash | raimaker_
<ubot-it> raimaker_: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<mikex> matt tu sapresti darmi qualche consiglio su un problema audio???
<Matt_91> mikex: mibofra è andato a comprare il pane
<Matt_91> mikex: non so che problema hai
<mikex> hahahah in pratica l audio esce dalle cuffie ma non dalla tv
<Matt_91> mikex: ma perchè hai ubuntu sul televisore?
<Matt_91> mikex: oppure con hdmi?
<mikex> ho il pc ollegat alla tv tramite cavo hdmi
<Matt_91> mikex: google: http://www.lffl.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-e-laudio-hdmi-che-non.html
<mikex> provo
<kasar> mibofra, niente da fare non mi crea la partizione
<Matt_91> mikex: ovviamente non fare poi quello che c'è dopo "Aggiornamento: ci segnala il nostro lettore dongongo che una possibile soluzione arriva dall'aggiornamento di ALSA basta avviare il terminale e digitare:"
<raimaker_> con ctrl+alt+ t  non funziona,
<kasar> che altro posso fare?
<Matt_91> raimaker_: su ubuntu si.
<Matt_91> kasar: mibofra è andato a comprare il pane
<raimaker_> inoltre non trovo la voce terminale
<Matt_91> raimaker_: ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<kasar> grazie matt_91
<Matt_91> kasar: da terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<Matt_91> !paste | kasar: metti su paste
<ubot-it> kasar: metti su paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> kasar: e poi dimmi quello che vorresti fare
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6197044/
<kasar> dunque avevo problemi con la partizione swap
<kasar> pare fosse criptata e un altro qui mi ha aiutato a disabilitarla
<raimaker_> ho installato 12.4 co upgrade
<kasar> successivamente volevo provare ad eliminare quella partizione e a ricrearla
<kasar> sono riuscito con gparted a cancellarla
<Matt_91> kasar: swap o home?
<kasar> ma qunado provo a ricrearla mi dice che c'è 1 operazione in sospeso
<kasar> se chiudo e riapro gparted la partizione non è stata creata
<Matt_91> !image | kasar: fai uno screenshot di questo errore e metti su
<ubot-it> kasar: fai uno screenshot di questo errore e metti su: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kasar> voglio ricreare la partizione swap
<Matt_91> kasar: per fare foto a schermo premi sulla tastirea il tasto |stamp|
<Matt_91> kasar: in alto a destra
<kasar> parli del messaggio "1 operazione in sospeso" in gparted?
<mibofra> Matt_91, :P
<mibofra> kasar, a che punto sei?
<Matt_91> mikex: se non dovesse andare: sul forum internazionale di ubuntu propongono l'installazione di questo pacchetto: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+files/oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201304261252~raring1_all.deb
<mibofra> impostata la nuova partizione?
<mibofra> applica le modifiche
<Matt_91> mibofra: tranquillo li ho avvisati io che eri a comprare il pane :D
<mibofra> mikex, si vedi com'è configurato il device
<mibofra> Matt_91, veramente non l'ho ancora preso :P
<kasar> mibofra, ben tornato
<mikex> dove sta il device?
<kasar> dicevo a matt_91 che sono riuscito a cancellare la vecchia swap
<kasar> ma non riesco a ricrearla
<mibofra> kasar, impostato tutto?
<mibofra> applica da gparted le modifiche
<kasar> mi dice 1 operazione in sospeso, chiudo riapro e non trovo la partizione
<mibofra> anzi kasar per essere sicuri
<mibofra> fai le modifiche ed inviami una schermata
<mibofra> kasar, prima di chiudere gparted devi applicare le modifiche con il tasto a forma di spunta
<mikex> io ho audio interno e caicos hdmi
<mikex> cos ti interessa?
<mibofra> mikex, usi hdmi?
<mikex> sii
<mibofra> mikex, dico come uscita audio?
<Matt_91> si
<mikex> mibofra mi dai la pagin x mettere le immagine così t faccio vedere
<Matt_91> !image | mikex
<ubot-it> mikex: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kasar> mibofra, fatto! do un sudo fdisk -l o altro?
<mibofra> kasar, riaprendo gparted dovresti vedere la partizione
<mibofra> poi ne verifichiamo il funzionamento
<kasar> si confermo ora c'è
<mibofra> (dai dettagli della partizione da gparted dovresti prendere device e UUID se no lo ottieni da terminale con fsdisk -l o blkid)
<kasar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6197093/
<mibofra> kasar, sudo swapon /dev/sda2
<mibofra> dimmi se il comando va
<mikex> arrivato??
<mibofra> mikex, devi copiare il link della immagine caricata qui
<mikex> http://imagebin.org/272834
<kasar> mibofra, non succede nulla
<mikex> questo intendevi l uscita?
<mibofra> mikex, si, usi l'uscita audio hdmi?
<mibofra> kasar, bene
<mibofra> kasar, funziona
<mikex> scusa mibofra che intendi si
<mikex> uso ciò che c'è scritto lì
<mibofra> ora con gparted, o parted o blkid dammi l'uuid di /dev/sda2
<Matt_91> mikex: io credo che devi premere la spunta verde a fiando del hdmi, devi che che nella sceda integrata è selezionata?
<mibofra> Matt_91, concordo
<mibofra> mikex, se no utilizzi la scheda audio incorporata come uscita cosa che già fa
<kasar> mibofra, cosa avrebbe dovuto servire il comando sudo swapon /dev/sda2 ad attivare la swap?
<mibofra> kasar, bingo :)
<mibofra> se non l'attivava ti dava errore
<mikex> quindi dove devo puntare?
<mikex> spuntare
<mibofra> mikex, accanto l'uscita hdmi clicca il segno di spunta a destra
<kasar> ah quindi se non mi da nessun respondo è tutto ok?
<mikex> ma è spuntata no?
<mibofra> kasar, si. Ora cerca l'uuid della partizione che la mettiamo in fstab
<mibofra> mikex, se ci clicchi e ti appare "pigiata" allora si
<raimaker_> scusate ma dove trovo  Applicazioni → Accessori → Terminale
<enzotib> raimaker_, su ubuntu Ctrl-Alt-t
<mikex> è premuta
<enzotib> raimaker_, oppure scrivi Alt-F2 e poi scrivi terminale
<kasar> mibofra, da gparted posso usare la funzione new uuid e applico?
<mibofra> kasar, devi scegliere la funzione dettagli o proprietà
<mibofra> e li c'è l'uuid attuale
<mibofra> mikex, se fai una nuova schermata te lo so dire con certezza
<kasar> si scusa hai ragione
<kasar> trovata 1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab
<mibofra> kasar, dai gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kasar> mi sembra fosse un altro il comando se non ricordo male (ho Lubuntu)
<Matt_91> enzotib: ha detto che non gli va ctrl alt t secondo me non usa ubuntu...
<mikex> http://imagebin.org/272836
<raimaker_> ho fatto ALT-F2 scrio terminale , ma se clicco sull' icona no sucede niente
<Matt_91> raimaker_: gnome-terminal
<Matt_91> raimaker_: devi scrivere
<mikex> mibofra io uso l uscita analogica
<mikex> audio interno
<kasar> mi ricordate il comando gksudo gedit /etc/fstab per Lubuntu ?
<mikex> anche se premo come dici tu non cambia nulla continuo ad usare l'audio interno
<raimaker_> ok adesso funziona grazie, ma se volessi mettere  'icona sulla scrivania per accesso facilitato come si fa ?
<enzotib> raimaker_, fai uno screenshot e facci vedere
<enzotib> !imagebin | raimaker_
<ubot-it> raimaker_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikex> non mi fa deselezionare l audio interno per usare quello hdmi
<raimaker_> !imagebin |
<ubot-it> : Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kasar> cortesemente mi dite qual'è il comando corrispondente a gksudo gedit /etc/fstab su Lubuntu?
<xan_IT> ho un server con ubuntu. posso accedervi da ssh ma non da samba, fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava anche samba, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<mikex> mibofra in pratica ora ho capito ho selezionato l'hdmi ma non funziona
<mibofra> mikex, allora usa la scheda integrata
<mibofra> mikex, che per l'hdmi audio dovresti usare i driver closed ati
<mibofra> ma non te lo consiglio xD
<mibofra> kasar, leafpad al posto di gedit?
<mikex> perchè??
<raimaker_> ok adesso sono riuscito ad aprire il terminale
<mibofra> ora come ora non funzano bene mikex
<raimaker_> ma a fare lo screenshot  dove devo scrivere il comando ?
<mikex> e quindi non posso avere l audio?
<raimaker_> scusate a oggi è il primo giorno che meto le mani su linux
<kasar> mibofra cosi leafpad /etc/fstab ?
<mikex> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add&errors=Agree+to+the+terms. raimeker carica qui l imagine invi copi fai copia e incolla del link qui in chat
<kasar> mibofra fatto si è aperto il file e ora?
<mikex> ti si aprirà na pagina fi firefox che ti mostrerà l immagine basta che copi il link e lo metti qui in chat
<raimaker_> http://imagebin.org/272838
<mikex> ottimo
<mikex> mibofra quindi non posso usare l audio ??
<kasar> ho aperto il file fstab per aggiornare la uuid della swap e ora?
<mibofra> mikex, solo quello hdmi non puoi usare
<mibofra> l'altra scheda (metti il segno di spunta nell'altra scheda sempre da li) si
<mibofra> kasar, hai riferimenti alla vecchia swap?
<mibofra> se si cambia l'uuid e fine
<kasar> purtroppo no
<mikex> ma facendo così uso solo le cuffie?
<mibofra> salvi e chiudi l'editor
<mibofra> mikex, attacca le casse alla scheda audio interna xD
<kasar> nel frattempo ho incollato la uuid della swap sostituendo quella presente ma non so se è sufficiente
<mibofra> mikex, avrà una uscita diversa per le casse
<mibofra> kasar, quella presente della vecchia partizione swap?
<kasar> non so se quella che c'era era la vecchia ma credo di si
<mibofra> UUID=1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab none swap sw 0 0
<mibofra> dovrebbe essere così kasar
<mikex> ahahahahhaha ma che tristezza
<mibofra> xD mikex sorry
<mikex> dovrei usare uno stereo che amplifica xkè non ho casse amplificate
<mibofra> kasar, se non sei sicuro di aver fatto la giusta modifica chiudi senza salvare, riapri ed aggiungi la riga che ti ho postato :)
<xan_IT> ho un server con ubuntu. posso accedervi da ssh ma non da samba, fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava anche samba, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<mikex> non c'è un modo per ricollegare l uscita alla scheda della tv in qualk modo??
<kasar> questo è quello che c'è scritto ora
<kasar> #UUID=1713eb2b-f574-41bb-aa6d-a8b671352bab none            swap    sw              0       0 #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<kasar> ho incollato anche la riga sotto scusa
<mibofra> kasar, togli # davanti alla riga e sei ok
<mibofra> xan_IT, chissà che hai fatto xD
<xan_IT> non so, si sarà s-configurato qual cosa
<xan_IT> se aggiorni samba con apt rimane configurato?
<mibofra> xan_IT, certo
<mikex> mibofra c'è un modo per ricollegare l uscita delle cuffie alle casse della tv???
<xan_IT> allora non saprei,  è cosi da almeno 1 anno e funzionava tutto, sarà una settimana che devo accedere ai file tramite SCP perchè samba non va
<mibofra> xan_IT, a meno che non abbia cambiato qualche conf dal pacco d'installazione, ma te lo avrebbe detto prima di cambiarlo
<xan_IT> mi potete aiutare a capire il problema?
<vitor> salve
<mibofra> mikex, non hai un cavo jack maschio-maschio?
<mikex> si
<mibofra> mikex, ed usalo xD
<vitor> quale ambietne grafico desktop consuma più ram? tipo kde, sfce...
<mibofra> vitor, kde
<xan_IT> non ho fatto nulla di anomalo, devo poter accedere alle cartelle home da dovunque sono
<raimaker_> grazie per la collaboraazione devo staccare
<mibofra> xan_IT, direi intanto di vedere i log sotto /var/log per samba
<mikex> cioè dalla uscita cuffie alle cuffie della tv non capisco dv collegare alla tv
<vitor> avevo letto invece che è gnome
<vitor>  e che kde è più leggere di unity
<mibofra> mikex, intanto la scheda del pc dovrebbe avere una uscita casse alti dedicata
<xan_IT> ci sono milioni di file chiamati "log.IP"
<xan_IT> con vari ip
<mibofra> se è almeno una 3/5.1
<mibofra> xan_IT, quelli di samba
<xan_IT> ?
<mikex> si ma la tv mo xkè usando l hadmi escludi tt le altre entrate
<mibofra> mikex, la tv avrà una entrata
<mikex> no??
<xan_IT> parlo della cartella /var/log/samba
<mibofra> mikex, no
<mibofra> xan_IT, guarda quelli generati di recente
<kasar> ni dice "impossibile aprire il file per la scrittura"
<kasar> quando provo a salvare
<mikex> vedo ma io non cred ci sia nulla d simile nelle tv a quale scopo jajajjajaahahhaha
<xan_IT> come il ordino per data? potrei eliminarli tutti e riavviare samba
<mibofra> kasar, dato gksudo leafpad ecc?
<mibofra> xan_IT, altra opzione xD comunque con ls -a -l vedi tutto con dettagli
<kasar> scusa mi ripeti la stringa completa del comando magari ho sbagliato io
<mibofra> gksudo leafpad /etc/fstab
<xan_IT> http://pastebin.com/EXqBbbAa
<xan_IT> ho cancellato tutto e riavviato samba
<kasar> fatto, ora x vedere se è tutto ok?
<mibofra> kasar, free
<mibofra> da terminale
<mibofra> xan_IT, fino ad ora tutto ok
<mikex> mibogra graziea avevi ragioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mikex> aqAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<mikex> GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE
<xan_IT> provo a connettermi, mi da errore ma non compare log
<mikex> GRAZIE A TUTTI, MIBOFRA FUNZIONA ALLA GRANDE AHHAHAH GRAZIE!!!
<kasar> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6197242/
<mibofra> kasar, se ti compare la voce swap è tutto ok
<mibofra> xan_IT, firewalls?
<mibofra> sei apposto kasar
<xan_IT> dovrei controllare iptables ma non dovrebbe essere, come verifico?
<kasar> dunque ora faccio un riavvio, se non ho nessun altro avviso durante il boot direi che è tutto in regola?
<xan_IT> il pc ha ip pubblico
<kasar> mibofra grazie tante per tutto, ovviamente grazie anche aglia altri che hanno avuto la pazienza di aiutarmi :-) Vi saluto!
<mibofra> xan_IT, con iptables stesso xD
<mibofra> prego kasar
<xan_IT> non mi ricordo il comando per vedere tutte le regole attive
<mibofra> xan_IT, sudo iptables --list
<lucaroot> Salve a tutti.. sono new entry...
<enzotib> più veloce della luce
<mibofra> lol enzotib xD
<vincenzo_> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo_> dove posso trovare skype per poterlo installare nel sistema?
<enzotib> vincenzo_, abiliti i repo partner e installi il pacchetto skype
<vincenzo_> repo partner?
<enzotib> vincenzo_, lancia software-properties-gtk, vai sulla (mi pare) seconda pagina
<enzotib> sì, seconda pagina, altro software
<vincenzo_> poi ?
<enzotib> metti il check a Partner di Canonical
<enzotib> ti chiederà la pasword
<vincenzo_> a me quando faccio escono altri software
<vincenzo_> cio che tu mi dici da me non ce
<enzotib> vincenzo_, che significa "quando faccio escono altri software" ?
<enzotib> inoltre, fai uno screenshot, così capisco che sta succedendo
<alex71> ho bisogno di aiuto
<alex71> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<alex71> ragazzi qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<mibofra> alex71: te che hai?
<mac89> ciao, chi mi aiuta ad installare vlc2.1 su lubuntu senza utilizzare le ppa?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> ho collegato al pc un hd esterno e in ubuntu non so proprio dove cercarlo
<mac89> una domanda poco inerente con ubuntu, quanto durano i log di questa chat?
<delfino1983> Buonasera ragazzi
<delfino1983> un informazione io volevo chiudere un account ubuntu one eliminando il mio indirizzo email quindi non potendo piu fare il login l'account è quindi cancellato!?
<xan_IT> mibofra ci sei ancora?
<mibofra> Uei si
<mibofra> Ora si :)
<xan_IT> eccomi, ero a cena
<xan_IT> puoi ancora aiutarmi?
<xan_IT> mibofra http://pastebin.com/zWATFhmY
<xan_IT> credo che sia attiva solo la condivisione della connessione
<xan_IT> riespongo il problema a tutti, magari qualcun altro ha l'idea giusta
<mibofra> Uhm sembra ok
<mibofra> xan_IT: se reinstalli samba?
<xan_IT> ho un pc con ssh server e samba tra le altre cose. hanno sempre funzionato da anni. ora ssh mi funziona ma samba no
<xan_IT> non mi perdo la configurazione?
<mibofra> Ti fai una copia della conf in /etc e poi la rimetti li
<xan_IT> mmm
<massy> salve gente
<xan_IT> mibofra ma ci sono delle configurazioni da fare su samba per condividere le homes e permettere l'accesso da fuori la rete lan?
<Gabry> ciao ragazzi, ubuntu da un po è troppo lento
<Gabry> e ho anche un altro problema
<Gabry> si aggangia sempre su una wifi libera che è una lumaca
<Gabry> per la wifi ho provato a farla "dimenticare" ma ritorna sempre
<Gabry> volevo sapere se c'era un modo per farlo connettere solo alla mia wifi
<xan_IT> mibofra ma è possibile semplicemente un problema di versioni di samba?
<xan_IT> il server è 12.04 ed il pc client è 13.04 possono avere versioni di samba diverse?
<Gabry> mibofra???
<mibofra> xan_IT, puoi provare su una live
<mibofra> e vedere con la stessa versione
<mibofra> xan_IT, ma non mi sembra molto probabile
<xan_IT> ho provato con android e non funziona comunque
<mibofra> Gabry, neanche eliminandola dalle connessioni di rete ?
<mibofra> xan_IT, devi vedere tutti i log, syslog ecc
<mibofra> insomma servono più info
<xan_IT> chiedimene una per una e te le dico.
<mibofra> xan_IT, il syslog
<mibofra> per dirne una
<xan_IT> dammi il comando pero
<mibofra> xan_IT, è un file
<mibofra> /var/log/syslog
<xan_IT> a ok
<xan_IT> con grep su smbd esce fuori solo 4 righe come questa
<xan_IT> Oct  5 21:23:49 server kernel: [11056.240933] init: smbd main process (1852) killed by TERM signal
<xan_IT> ma credo che sia dovuto al restart di samba
<xan_IT> mibofra, altro?
<mibofra> lol l'ha chillato
<mibofra> Killato
<mibofra> xan_IT, dai sudo service smbd status
<mibofra> xan_IT, dimmi il risultato
<cristian_c> lol
<xan_IT> smbd start/running, process 2528
<mibofra> xan_IT, uhm sembra attivo
<mibofra> xan_IT, dai sudo service smbd restart e riprova
<xan_IT> ho provare a fare dei restart, ma non è servito
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> xan_IT, che versione di samba è installata?
<xan_IT> non so quella dei pacchetti del 12.04
<xan_IT> sul server e del 13.04 sul client
<mibofra> xan_IT, prova a collegarti con una live della 12.04
<mibofra> xan_IT, fatto aggiornamenti sul server/client?
<xan_IT> sempre fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti su tutte e 2
<mibofra> uhm
<xan_IT> ho provato a collegarmi con un app da android che in precedenza funzionava e ora non va
<xan_IT> non è che la versione nuova abilita la condivisione solo se si è nella stessa lan?
<mibofra> xan_IT, magari è una cosa temporanea, con un prossimo aggiornamento fila
<mibofra> xan_IT, ti suggerirei di provare la reinstallazione di samba
<mibofra> o di farne un downgrade
<mibofra> e vedere se va
<xan_IT> io ci accedo da fuori, tramite ip pubblico del pc, potrebbe influire?
<mibofra> xan_IT, se l'hai impostato per fungere così no
<mibofra> xan_IT, ma se puoi prova da lan
<xan_IT> non ho nessuno in casa ora, appena posso provo
<xan_IT> ma sai come vedere se è impostata questa opzione? non vorrei che con un aggiornamento questa opzione sia diventata di default
<mibofra> xan_IT, devi vedere la conf di xan_IT
<mibofra> *di samba
<mibofra> come hai impostato samba all'inizio?
<mibofra> *suggerirei di metter sul server un'interfaccia di configurazione remota come webmin
<xan_IT> non mi pare di averlo mai toccato, dopo la configurazione iniziale
<xan_IT> te lo metto su pastebin
<mibofra> ok
<franz___> Ciao. dopo aver installato ubuntu 13.04 il PC e' lentissimo. Avete suggerimenti?
<xan_IT> http://pastebin.com/zT4vX0uZ
<cristian_c> franz___, quale pc?
<franz___> Ciao Cristian, grazie. Un secondo che guardo.  AMD 64 credo
<mibofra> xan_IT, vedi la voce  interface names are normally preferred
<mibofra> ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<mibofra> ?
<xan_IT> vedo
<mibofra> io ci metterei lo e per sicurezza anche 0.0.0.0
<mibofra> ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0 lo 0.0.0.0
<cristian_c> franz___, guarda frequenza de procio e ram
<cristian_c> franz___, portatile o desktop?
<franz___> Cristina, ecco i dati  Processor	2x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ Memory	1804MB (750MB used) Operating System	Ubuntu 13.04 User Name	franz (franz) Date/Time	sab 05 ott 2013 21:59:39 CEST Display Resolution	1280x1024 pixels OpenGL Renderer	Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits) X11 Vendor	The X.Org Foundation
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> franz___, scheda grafica?
<xan_IT> mibofra quindi attualmente è impostato per funzionare solo in localhost?
<mibofra> xan_IT, a quanto pare
<cristian_c> franz___, comunque la ram è al limite, solo 1 GB
<mibofra> prova come ti ho detto io e riavvia smbd
<xan_IT> ma non ha senso? cioè cosi non funzionerebbe neanche in lan
<mibofra> xan_IT, sono strane le conf di default
<xan_IT> pero la linea è commentata
<mibofra> secondo il conf è abilitato solo localhost e la lan in eth
<mibofra> oltretutto
<mibofra> xan_IT, io metterei quello che ti ho detto
<mibofra> si è commmentata sorry xD
<mibofra> *commentata
<mibofra> xan_IT, tentar non nuoce :)
<xan_IT> ma a questo punto la domanda è: quale è la configurazione di default?
<xan_IT> con 0.0.0.0 che significa?
<franz___> Grazie, Cristian vedro' di aumentarla. Ciao
<mibofra> xan_IT, per la prima bisognerebbe vedere quella in /usr/share ecc
<mibofra> xan_IT, per la seconda: 0.0.0.0 sta per tutte le interfacce di rete
<cristian_c> franz___, fossi in te, ripiegherei su una versione più leggera
<cristian_c> franz___, credo che la versione con unity sia destinata amacchine potenti/recenti
<mibofra> xan_IT, ci sono dei tool tanto micidiali quanto distruttivi che possono aiutarti a controllare ftpd samba ecc
<xan_IT> è ";   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0" anche un usr share
<xan_IT> ma per condividere dei file online è meglio samba o ftp a sto punto?
<franz___> Cristian. perdona l.impreparazione, sono nuovissimo. Che versione mi consigli?
<mibofra> xan_IT, online io dire ftp anche perché è indipendent os
<xan_IT> mi servono solo su pc con ubuntu
<mibofra> xan_IT, ma comunque come ti dicevo smbd dovrebbe andare così
<xan_IT> provo come dici te e ti dico, anche solo per capire qualcosa
<xan_IT> interfaces = 0.0.0.0
<cristian_c> franz___, o xubuntu o lubuntu
<xan_IT> e se faccio cosi?
<mibofra> xan_IT, dovrebbe ugualmente
<franz___> Cristian ti ringrazio per la disponibilita' - Provero'
<cristian_c> franz___, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<mibofra> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gadmin&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all qui trovi (per raring ma tanto devi reindirizzarlo al server remoto) il potente tool di gestione
<mibofra> gadmin è tanto potente quanto distruttivo ricordatelo
<mibofra> :P quindi pensaci un'attimo xD
<xan_IT> mibofra, fatto ma non era quello. pero oggi ci rinuncio domani cercherò di capirci meglio qualcosa
<cristian_c> lol
<franz___> Grazie Cristian, buona notte
<cristian_c> notte
<mibofra> xan_IT, ti consiglierei di provare gadmin
<mibofra> xan_IT, comunque mi trovi pure domani
<mibofra> :) non mollare :D
<mibofra> ciao :)
<cristian_c> -,-
<xan_IT> ciao domani riprovo, tranquillo non mollo. utilizzo ubuntu come unico sistema operativo dal 2006
<xan_IT> non sarà un samba sconfigurato a farmi mollare.
<spartacus_72> sera
<lory> buonasera  ragazzi io ho un problemino con il software center di ubuntu 12.04 quando cerco un programma da installare ...ad ex vlc ,me lo trova lo fa selezionare ..comincia il download ma poi mi dice che
<lory> "L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate"
<lory> e mi abortisce il  download
<jester->  lory hai aggiunto ppa?
<jester-> e non importato la key
<lory> credo di no jester
<cristian_c> un messaggio del genere l'ho ottenuto anch'io
<lory> come devo fare .....sono un po imbranato
<cristian_c> ma dovrei ricontrollare
<jester-> vlc da repo ubuntu non prende dipendenze non autenticate
<jester-> lory: apri un terminale
<lory> ecoo fatto dimmi
<jester-> lory: sudo apt-get update e poi incolla tutto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | lory
<ubot-it> lory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6198242/
<lory> ecco jester
<jester-> lory: ha iinutilemte aggiunto  ftp://ftp.videolan.org dapper InRelease
<jester-> non imprtato la key e da errore
<lory> cioe?
<jester-> cioè non ha la chiave di sicurezza
<jester-> in piu è un repo dapper
<jester-> vecchio come il cucu
<lory> e quindi che cosa mi consigli di fare
<jester-> lory: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  fa vedere nel paste e non chiudere l'editor
<lory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6198268/
<jester-> lory: cancella l'ultima riga
<jester-> la 54
<pabloice> salve attujalmente ho installato ubuntu a 32 sul mio pc vorrei passarla a 64 conviene che formatto la partizione??
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> pabloice: cosi non perdi i dati
<lory> eccomi jester scusa ma non so che è successo
<lory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6198268/
<lory> questo era quello che è uscito dal comando che mi hai dato
<jester-> lory cancellla l'ultima riga e salva
<pabloice> jester ma così facendo posso reimpostare swap etc?
<pabloice> jester o mi conviene tenere le attuali partizioni
<jester-> pabloice: si arrangia lui
<jester-> leggi la guida
<jester-> pabloice: rimane cosi ma sostituisce il sistema
<pabloice> jester ho ancora dello spazio nn allocato su questo HD mi conviene reistallare ubuntu e poi gestirlo da gparted per aggiungerlo allo spazio di archiviazione di ubunut
<jester-> pabloice: vedi tu
<pabloice> jester no dimmi tu cosa conviene fare :
<pabloice> :)
<jester-> pabloice: dipende dalle tue esigenze e se lo spazio non allocato confina con la partizione ubuntu la puoi allargare
<jester-> dovrei vedere un'immagine di gparted
<pabloice> come faccio a mandarti lo screenshot
<pabloice> ?
<jester-> fai la foto al desktop col tsto stamp e la psoti
<jester-> !immagine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagine'
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pabloice> http://imagebin.org/272863
<pabloice> jester- lo vedi?
<jester-> pabloice: non si puo fare. da allargare è la home che ha / eswap sotto
<jester-> pabloice: quindi dovresti piallare sda5 sda7 e 7 e poi rifare il partizionamento
<pabloice> per piallare intendi cancellare e successivamente riallocare?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> e poi fare installazione manuale
<jester-> pabloice: darei 20 gb a /
<jester-> se decidi di rifare
<jester-> swap quanto la ram e i lresto per home
<pabloice> ok quindi 20gb su /; 4 gb di swap; e resto home?
<pabloice> dico bene?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> e fari montare le partizioni di conseguenza
<jester-> la swap se la trova da solo
<pabloice> in ordine vanno / swap e home?
<jester-> non è imprtante ma / home e swap paga di piu l'occhio
<pabloice> ahahahha ok capo
<jester-> pabloice: va fatto del cd live
<pabloice> si si come la prima volta che ho installato ubuunut
<pabloice> ubuntu
<pabloice> grazie mille per le delucidazioni!
<dayg87> Salve, qualche buon anima potrebbe darmi un link per il dowload dell'.iso di ubuntu secure remix 12.04 lts?
<jester-> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> dayg87, ma non avevi aggiustato?
<cristian_c> dayg87, ma cos'hai fatto a questo sistema?
<dayg87> no da ieri sera non ho pu fatto niente, il pc è ancora integro :)
<cristian_c> dayg87, e prima?
<cristian_c> dayg87, hai fatto ciò che ti era stato consigliato?
<dayg87> Adesso procedo con questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> dayg87, e quella su bootrepair non l'hai seguita?
<dayg87> non funziona
<cristian_c> dayg87, nel senso?
<dayg87> Che parte automaticamente windows
<dayg87> questa iso http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/ va bene anche per il 12.04 lts?
<cristian_c> dayg87, ultima domanda (poi risolvi da solo): cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<dayg87> Adesso procedo cosi: reinstallo ubuntu in maniera standard, scarico l'iso di ubuntu secured remix ed effettuo la riparazione del bootloader
<jester-> dayg87: mi pare che uefi è dalla 12.10
<jester-> dayg87: metti la 13.04
<dayg87> dite che puo essere quello il problema?
<jester-> ultimi rilasci sono piu aggiornati
<cristian_c> dayg87, se non spieghi cos'hai fatto, possiamo andare all'infinito
<jester-> dayg87: e adesso è superstabile
<cristian_c> dayg87, oh, poi fai te, il pc è tuo
<cristian_c> io esco
<dayg87> jester- : scarico la 13.04 ed eseguo questa guida fino al paragrafo "metodo 1", Ok?
<pibu> hi
<pibu> ciao
<pibu> scusate ... ubuntu server ... devo creare un raid con 2 dischi da 3 tb
<pibu> ho installato mdadm
<pibu> quando faccio modprobe md ... ( l' ho letto in una documentazione )
<lusuard> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pibu> mi viene segnalato module md not fount
<pibu> qualcuno mi può aiutare ... grazie
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-06
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<pippuccio76> Ci riprovo oggi , ho cambiato i repo da stable a testing , aggiornato tutto , ho problemi a entrare in localhost con lamp ,la cartella che uso come document root è una cartella all'interno della home e che ho chiamato localhost , il tutto funzionava prima dell'aggiornamento , ora non funziona +  ho ridato i permessi 775 alla cartella localhost ma il problema è rimasto ,se come document root rimetto /var/www funziona ma prefe
<akis24> pippuccio76: io non saprei dirti di certo .. ma solo una domanda come ti viene in mente di passare dai repo stable a testing e pensare di non avere problemi ?'
<pippuccio76> Prmetto che ho sbagliato chat , per abitudine sono entrato qui ma il quesito è per ubuntu ...
<pippuccio76> ps ubuntu sfrutta il testing di debian ...
<akis24> pippuccio76: tra stable e testing bella differenza pero' ..
<pippuccio76> per debian...
<ExPBoy> pippuccio76, come mai hai fatto questa c..    prova?
<pippuccio76> Scusate riparto dall'inizio , sto parlando di debian non di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ah ecco
<ExPBoy> allora noi non possiamo aiutarti
<pippuccio76> lo so scusate è l'abitudine...
<ExPBoy> :)
<pippuccio76> e non mi potete aiutare lo stesso?
<pippuccio76> alla fine cambia poco...
<ExPBoy> !chat | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio76> ok...
<roht> buongiorno
<roht> vorrei installare la distro ubuntu 13.04 su un quad, ma ho un dubbio su dove fare il boot loader. Gparted mi segnala due boot uno in sda1 e l'altro in sdb1
<ufo900> ciao a tutti. ho un problema con la doppia scheda video amd.. i driver open source non mi danno problemi ma ho un surriscaldamento del pc.. vorrei tenere i driver amd così da evitare surriscaldamento ma anche switchare in modo permanente sulla scheda integrata.. ho letto la guida nel wiki per la grafica ibrida con vga_switcheroo ma non mi consente di operare  perchè non trova il file o directory alla riga di comando ls -l /sys/ker
<ufo900> come posso fare?? grazie..
<mumu> posso rubarvi due minuti e chiedervi un'imformazione?
<racso> buongiorno, ho installato da ieri ubuntu e volevo sapere come installre i programmi, se posso installare anche quelli per windows e come
<racso> oppure forse è solo possibile installre solo pragrammi per ubuntu
<roht> racso, che versione di ubuntu?
<racso> l'ultima
<roht> 13.04?
<racso> si si
<roht> beh i programmi windows si possono installare
<roht> ma non vanno da soli
<roht> ci vuole il programma Wine
<roht> e poi non tutti sono compatibili
<racso> ma questo wine rende i programmi windows piu lenti ?
<roht> no
<racso> buono
<roht> dipende dal tuo pc che potenza ha
<cristian_c> racso, i programmi windows sono compatibili solo con windows
<roht> di solito non si notano differenze sostanziali
<racso> grazie , poi che altro mi consigli di scaricare di importante oltre wine=
<roht> winetricks
<cristian_c> racso, li puoi far girare con wine (se girano), una specie di emulazione, anche se non lo è
<racso> okk , invece questo winetricks cosa fa?
<roht> migliora le prestazioni di wine
<cristian_c> racso, comunque, ti consiglio di utilizzare le alternative native per linux, altrimenti non ha molto senso
<ExPBoy> !winetricks
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winetricks'
<cristian_c> roht, al limite virtualbox
<cristian_c> ops
<ExPBoy> !info winetricks
<ubot-it> winetricks (source: winetricks): package manager for WINE to install software easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20121030+svn918-2 (raring), package size 149 kB, installed size 721 kB
<roht> infatti
<cristian_c> racso, al limite virtualbox
<racso> quindi anche questo virtual box è una specie di "emulatore"
<cristian_c> racso, virtualbox è un software per la gestione delle macchine virtuali
<roht> cristian_c, ne approfitto per chiederti dove potrei installare il boot loader di ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> racso, ma qul è la tua esigenza
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *qual'è
<roht> ho due hd e gparted mi segnala il boot da entrambi
<cristian_c> roht, qual è il disco su cui è installato ubuntu?
<racso> diciamo che ormai windows lo cancellato definitivamente
<roht> sda/sdb
<cristian_c> roht, allora installa il grub in /dev/sdb
<roht> ho più distro su i due hd
<cristian_c> roht, ops, non ho capito sda o sdb?
<cristian_c> roht, allora, o sda o sdb
<cristian_c> XD
<racso> comunqute grazie per le informazioni buon lavoro
<cristian_c> racso, molto male
<roht> gparted mi segna il boot da entrambi
<roht> aspetta che ti invio da imabin
<cristian_c> racso, l'hai cancellato ma ti servoo i programmi per win. Un controsenso
<ExPBoy> questa mania di cancellare windows
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> roht, beh, è normale se hai più distro in  più dischi
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<roht> http://imagebin.org/272906
<roht> http://imagebin.org/272905
<roht> il mio dubbio appunto è dove metto il boot loader di questa nuova distro?
<racso> il mio pc è vecchio quindo diciamo che non avevo molta scelta pero adesso  faro in modo di installare anceh xp , cosi non ho piu problemi
<cristian_c> lol
<racso> ciao a dopo
<cristian_c> roht, dischi assai incasinati
<roht> :-(
<roht> cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> racso, di sistemare, se possibile
<roht> non vorrei fare casini
<cristian_c> roht, io metterei il grub sul primo disco
<roht> sda?
<cristian_c> anzi, sul secondo, sdb
<roht> hi
<cristian_c> roht, perché quello più ricco
<roht> dove ho anche Vista?
<cristian_c> roht, qual è il tuo disco principale?
<roht> non perdo le altre distro?
<cristian_c> lol
<roht> humm sono tutti e due da 250
<cristian_c> roht, qual è il tuo disco principale?
<roht> credo sia sda
<roht> dove sto lavorando adesso
<cristian_c> roht, nel senso, qale usi, di default?
<cristian_c> ah
<roht> sda2 dove adesso sono con la distro 11.10
<cristian_c> roht, hai creato una partizione di boot in ext3?
<cristian_c> roht, perché usi una release obsoleta di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> :O
<roht> si
<cristian_c> roht, perché?
<roht> così infatti volevo aggiornarmi
<cristian_c> -,-
<roht> se vado a mettere il boot loader di 13.04 mi leggerà gli altri ?
<cristian_c> roht, perché anche riferito alla partizione in ext3
<roht> in sda
<roht> e questo non lo so
<cristian_c> roht, mi sembra tu abbia fatto un pasticcio
<cristian_c> roht, lol
<roht> mi crea dubbi infatti
<cristian_c> roht, forse sarebbe stato meglio se tu avessi seguito la guida wiki per il partizionamento
<cristian_c> !partizioni | roht
<ubot-it> roht: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<roht> ok
<Riccardone> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lol, non ricordavo questa guida
<roht> ma se vado a mettere il boot loader di 13.04 in sdb mi leggerà anche l'altro hd?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: come stai messo ? mi serve una mano a capire se mi sta abbandonando l'HD ...
<cristian_c> roht, il punto è che non capisco perché usi una vecchia versione di ubuntu
<roht> ti ringrazio cristian_c , devo fuggire ora
<cristian_c> roht, non è più supportata
<roht> a dopo magari
<cristian_c> Riccardone, fai un test smart
<roht> bye
<Riccardone> cristian_c: in cosa consiste ? ora sono in live ...
<cristian_c> !info smartctl
<ubot-it> Package smartctl does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Riccardone, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology
<Riccardone> cristian_c: quella è roba da BIOS ... l'ho disabilitata ...
<Riccardone> vorrei capire l'uso di fsck
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ?
<Riccardone> vorrei controllare la partizione windows e quella Linux ...
<cristian_c> bios? Che c'entra?
<Riccardone> se sono deframmentate ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lol
<Riccardone> cristian_c: S.M.A.R.T. va abilitata da BIOS
<cristian_c> Riccardone, a che ti serve sapere se la partizoone linux è deframmentata?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Riccardone, mah, è attivato di default
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non mi risulta di aver mai messo mano al bios XD
<Riccardone> cristian_c: è una cosa inutile inbùventata da Compaq anni fa che utilizza solo qualche sistema di prevenzione dalla rottura dischi tipo Norton Ghost ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, dove hai letto che è inutile?
<cristian_c> :D
<Riccardone> cristian_c: a me si è spento inaspettatamente il pc ed improvvisamente è lentissimo e la partizione WIn non va più ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, la live va bene invece?
<Riccardone> ora da live ho montato Win su /dev/sda3 e Linux su /dev/sda5, ma come le controllo ?
<Riccardone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Riccardone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200087/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non ho capito se funge in live
<Riccardone> in live mi va tutto ok
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora fai un controllo ai dischi, come ti ho suggerito
<Riccardone> come mi hai suggerito quando ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, nel senso, prova ad eseguire un test smart al disco
<Riccardone> cristian_c: come ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quale versione di ubuntu usi?
<Riccardone> in live Lubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora prova dal gestore dischi
<Riccardone> sennò Manjaro 0.8.6
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> cristian_c: GParted ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Riccardone, io di solito uso quello di default in lubuntu
<Riccardone> cristian_c: Preferenze -> Dischi ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sì
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ok. mi dice che SMART non è in uso ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda
<Riccardone> cristian_c: comando non trovato ...
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sda è il tuo disco, giusto?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Riccardone> cristian_c: sono in live ...
<cristian_c> appunto
<Riccardone> cristian_c: /dev/sda è il mio disco
<Riccardone> cristian_c: azz anche in live funziona l'installazione sudo apt-get install ????
<cristian_c> Riccardone, digita il comando
<Riccardone> eccolo : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200113/
<cristian_c> SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
<cristian_c> SMART support is: Disabled
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200118/
<cristian_c> SMART Enabled.
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ora si
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200124/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -c /dev/sda
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200133/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: sembra tutto ok ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, lol
<cristian_c> Riccardone, non li hai neanche eseguiti
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Riccardone, come vedi, ci sono test che durano anche diversi minuti
<cristian_c> anche un paio di ore pare
<Riccardone> cristian_c: i test dici ? come li eseguo ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<Riccardone> intanto ho verificato il fs e sembra ok ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200143/
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> cristian_c: giusto ? Ora do quel comando ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, decidi tu
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200146/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: già fatto o sta runnando ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ah, ok ... devo attendere 33 minuti ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, controlla il task manager
<Riccardone> cristian_c: uso CPU 1%, Memoria 340MB su 2001MB usati
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Riccardone, controlla i processi
<Riccardone> cristian_c: quale comando devo monitorare ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quello che hai lanciato prima, suppongo
<Riccardone> cristian_c: smartctl non c'è ....
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Riccardone, apri un terminale e digita: top
<Riccardone> cristian_c: fatto , ma che processo devo monitorare ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, posta su pastebin
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200186/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: strano che mi veda 1200MB di RAM utilizata quanto lxtask solo 384MB ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, strano che non ci sia il processo in corso
<Riccardone> cristian_c: lo rilancio ?
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, no
<cristian_c> Riccardone, è un disco sata o ata
<cristian_c> ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: SATA
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200213/ riordinato per Mem-Usage
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200226/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: che vuol dire tutta quella roba ? E' al 30% del processo ?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: mi sembra eccessivo LifeTime (remaining) 261h :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, penso di sì
<cristian_c> Riccardone, boh, vediamo
<cristian_c> Riccardone, se vuoi velocizzare, poi chiudi tutte le altre applicazioni inutili
<Riccardone> ok, attendo fino alle 13:11 ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, allora, perché hai fatto partire i test?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ho solo Chromium aperto ed il terminale
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> 13:01:51 <Riccardone> ok, attendo fino alle 13:11 ...
<Riccardone> cristian_c: il test diceva che sarebbe terminato alle 11:11 ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, no, i tempi li conoscevi
<Riccardone> *13:11
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200146/
<cristian_c> Riccardone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200133/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, ci sono i tempi
<cristian_c> :)
<Riccardone> yeah!
<cristian_c> lol
<dayg87> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubu 13.04 modalita uefi a fianco di W7. Ubuntu funziona perfettamete, ma quando dal grub menu cerco di avviare W7 mi appare il messaggio: "Errore: invalid efi file path"
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200296/
<Riccardone> cristian_c: riga 90, il test sembra essere terminato ...
<cristian_c> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   100   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       5
<cristian_c> 200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8
<Riccardone> cristian_c: che vuol dire ?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, chiudi il terminale e riprova dall'utility Dischi
<Riccardone> cristian_c: dall'utility dischi mi dice che SMART non è abilitato ...
<Riccardone> cristian_c: e non posso fare i test ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quando hai provato?
<Riccardone> cristian_c: adesso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda
<Riccardone> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200313/
<Riccardone> sembra essere abilitato ...
<cristian_c> SMART support is: Enabled
<cristian_c> -,-
<Riccardone> cristian_c: si, ma dall'unità dischi non lo vede ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo gnome-disk-utility
<Riccardone> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 147 kB, installed size 876 kB
<cristian_c> -,-
<aokmanga> Buongiorno a tutti :)
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sudo palimpsest
<aokmanga> volevo chiedervi un chiarimento
<cristian_c> !info palimpsest
<ubot-it> Package palimpsest does not exist in raring
<aokmanga> sò che da diverso tempo non esiste più lo xorg.conf perchè X si autoconfigura
<cristian_c> già
<aokmanga> però se uno volesse fare delle modifiche può crearlo quindi l'altro giorno visto che dovevo provare delle impostazioni ho fatto X -configure e copiato lo xorg.conf dove in /etc/X11
<aokmanga> da quel giorno ogni tanto all'improvviso
<aokmanga> senza fare nulla (per esempio ieri avevo lasciato il pc fermo acceso) va in hard crash
<aokmanga> e devo riavviare tutto
<aokmanga> allora ieri ho rimosso xorg.conf
<aokmanga> torna tutto automaticamente come prima?
<aokmanga> per il momento non crasha però non si sa mai
<cristian_c> aokmanga, rinominalo
<cristian_c> o spostalo
<aokmanga> l'ho eliminato già... tanto non c'era nemmeno prima :/
<acer> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> aokmanga, lol
<aokmanga> dove trovo i log di sistema? per trovare gli errori che mi dava ieri
<aokmanga> non mi dite /var/log :P intendo in quale file di log potrei trovare l'errore per fare copia/incolla o una ricerca
<cristian_c> aokmanga, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> aokmanga, log del server grafico
<aokmanga> grazie mille, dò un'occhiata, speriamo sia quello
<aokmanga> ma è il log della sessione attuale
<aokmanga> esiste una specie di "archivio"?
<cristian_c> aokmanga, sì
<cristian_c> aokmanga, /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<cristian_c> :P
<acer> Ieri ho provato ad installare in alcuni computer della scuola dove lavora mio padre lubuntu 13.04 in dei pentium 4 ma ho avuto un problema durante l'installazione. E'una storia un po' lunga da spiegare ma ci provo comunque!
<cristian_c> acer, e la scuola è d'accordo?
<cristian_c> :P
<acer> si
<aokmanga> cristian_c: quello è il problema forse :D
<acer> sarebbero dei computer da usare come registro elettronico
<aokmanga>  comunque non mi risultano errori, forse mi serve il log di sistema
<cristian_c> acer, magari prova prima in live
<aokmanga> ieri mi diceva kernel panic
<cristian_c> acer, i pc sono tutti identici?
<acer> ne ho di 3 tipi diversi
<acer> ovvero 1 tipo pentium 3
<acer> e due tipi pentium 4
<cristian_c> aokmanga, che problemi hai attualmente?
<cristian_c> acer, allora, prova lubuntu in live su tutti i tipi
<acer> i pentium 3 li ho scartati
<cristian_c> acer, quindi ti basta un cd
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> acer, perché?
<cristian_c> acer, che caratteristiche hanno?
<acer> bho!
<aokmanga> cristian_c: attualmente da ieri sera nessuno
<acer> li ho scartati e basta dato che se inserico il cd di installazione mi danno dei problemi...
<aokmanga> ma la sessione è attiva da un paio di ore
<aokmanga> vorrei "prevenire" :D
<acer> ..e li ho usati per "migliorare" i pentium 4
<cristian_c> acer, quale cd?
<cristian_c> aokmanga, controlla
<aokmanga> c'è un modo per fare una ricerca di una stringa anche dentro i file di testo?
<cristian_c> aokmanga, fai test
<cristian_c> aokmanga, oppure guarda il syslog
<acer> cd di installazione lubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> aokmanga, nel quale viene loggato anche l'orario
<cristian_c> aokmanga, lol, in che senso?
<acer> l'ultima versione di lubuntu
<cristian_c> acer, eh, magari controlla che caratteristiche hanno
<cristian_c> acer, confronta con i requisiti
<aokmanga> tipo invece di cercare un file cerco anche dentro i file
<acer> si ok
<aokmanga> comunque nel syslog non c'è quell'errore e nemmeno nel kernel.log
<aokmanga> :/
<acer> lunedì lo faccio
<aokmanga> vabbè vedrò
<aokmanga> faccio una ricerca su google e vedo se riesco a trovare in che file rientra
<pdor> ciao ho xubuntu 12.04 64 bit e ho appena disisntallato skype perche non andava, ho provato a reinstallarlo ma mi dice che ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati che hanno a che fare con skype-bin ho seguto tutte le guide che ho trovato ma mi pare che e' un problema irrisolto...confermate?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | acer
<ubot-it> acer: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<acer> il mio problema è che se inserisco il cd va tutto bene fa il boot fino a che non c'è la schermata in cui ti fa scegliere se provare lubuntu o installarlo scelgo di installare e ad un certo punto appare il puntatore del mouse il monitor inizia a lampeggiare e si pianta!
<cristian_c> aokmanga, ma non ho capito la tua richiesta
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> acer, ma lol
<cristian_c> acer, ma non hai provato in live?
<acer> si ma fa la stessa cosa!
<acer> sono sicuro che abbiano almeno 512 di ram
<cristian_c> acer, cosa montano, attualmente?
<acer> xp
<cristian_c> pdor, come hai installato skype?
<cristian_c> acer, e non hai controllato da xp i requisiti?
<acer> no
<cristian_c> acer, male
<acer> anche perchè l'harware è quello della scheda madre l'unica cosa che si può sostituire sono hd ram e lettori(che probabilmente chiudevano a calci data che ne funz 1 su 6!)
<pdor> cristian_c: probabilmente ho installato il pacchetto scaricato dal sito di skype
<cristian_c> acer, appunto, la prima cosa da fare era controllare le caratteristiche da xp
<cristian_c> pdor, non era meglio dai repo di ubuntu?
<pdor> avevo un pacchetto skype:i386 visibile in synaptic
<pdor> eh lo so ma credevo non ci fosse
<acer> ps di lettori ne ho cambiati 3!
<acer> (presi dai pentium 3)
<cristian_c> pdor, sì che c'era
<cristian_c> *c'è
<cristian_c> pdor, nei repo partner
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> pdor, comunque, avresti fatto meglio come ho detto
<acer> cristian_c, secondo te da cosa può dipendere? io pensavo dalla scheda video!
<pdor> cristian_c: adesso per installare skipe dai repo mi chiede di disinstallare chromium e un sacco di altra roba, e poi dà irrisolto con skype bin...e non si installa piu nemmeno quello dal sito skype
<pdor> eh ormai ho fatto..
<pdor> nulla da fare
<pdor> ?
<cristian_c> acer, secondo me dovresti controllare ciò che ho detto
<cristian_c> pdor, hai fatto un macello
<cristian_c> pdor, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pdor> e dimmi che devo reinstallare no? :)
<pdor> e cmq faccio gentilemnte notare che fareste meglio a non dire che ubuntu a 64 bit e' affidabile come il 32 bit
<acer> Controllato i requisiti sono: Se si possiede un computer vecchio o con delle specifiche ridotte è consigliato utilizzare un sistema leggero come Xubuntu o Lubuntu.
<acer> I requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Xubuntu sono da collocarsi tra la versione desktop di Ubuntu e quella server:
<acer>     512 MiB di memoria di sistema (RAM)
<acer>     5 GiB di spazio libero su disco
<acer>     Scheda grafica e schermo capace di una risoluzione di 800x600
<pdor> e il macello l'hanno fatto quelli di debian mi sa
<cristian_c> 14:17:13 <pdor> e dimmi che devo reinstallare no? :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pdor, io non l'ho detto
<cristian_c> 14:17:56 <pdor> e cmq faccio gentilemnte notare che fareste meglio a non dire che ubuntu a 64 bit e' affidabile come il 32 bit
<cristian_c> :P
<acer> cristian_c, hai letto le ultime 3 righe?
<cristian_c> pdor, debian?
<cristian_c> pdor, che c'entra debian?
<cristian_c> acer, forse no, dato che hai floodato e il bot ti ha buttato fuori
<acer> Allo scopo di conservare le risorse di sistema alcune funzionalità dispendiose potrebbero venire disabilitate automaticamente. Per esempio, se si possiede una scheda grafica con poca memoria video a disposizione, la schermata di avvio potrebbe non venire visualizzata.
<pdor> cristian_c: qullo siul sito skype e' un pacchetto debian, e non capisco perche' si chiama skypeblablaI386 se e' per una macchina a 64 bit
<acer> i requisiti sono una scheda video da 800X600(ok) ram 512(ok)
<acer> non si menziona il processore. Anche se ho letto in un forum che anche i pentium 3 girano
<pdor> cristian_c: e non capisco perche' quando seleziono il pacchetto per la mia distro non mi dice che nel reposotory c'e'
<pdor> cristian_c: se installo ubuntu da una chiavetta con  ubuntu permananente aggiornato, poi nel pc mi ritrovo ubuntu aggiornato? ho una connessione a volume e posso scaricare poco
<cristian_c> pdor, posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<cristian_c> acer, si menziona, nella pagina wiki
<cristian_c> il procio
<cristian_c> pdor, ma avevi attivato i partner?
<pdor> cristian_c: non ricordo cmq dal sito skypr potrebbero dirlo lo stesso se c'e' nei repo
<cristian_c> pdor, sono due cose diverse, mi riferisco alla sincronizzazione
<cristian_c> pdor, ma anche no
<cristian_c> pdor, che c'entra il sito skype
<cristian_c> pdor, stiamo parlando della distro
<pdor> eh..adesso ho visto che no, pensi che potrei avere anch ealtri problemi?
<pdor> oltre a quelli di skype?
<cristian_c> pdor, non so se hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi avevi  i repo partner attivati§?
<cristian_c> pdor, ma avevi controllato il wiki di ubuntu riguardo skype?
<pdor> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6200496/ era questo che volevi? credevo fosse per dirmi che non c'era niente da fare :)
<cristian_c> acer, comunque, fai il controllo che ti ho suggerito
<kasar> ragazzi ciao, ho avuto la geniale idea di aggiornare i drivers con moduli Intel più aggiornati ma ora non funziona il touchpad mi aiutate? Ho seguito questi passaggi da terminale ho digitato: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa poi sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdor> cristian_c: io ho sempre installato skype dal sito .. non sapevo ci fosse anche nei repo
<cristian_c> pdor, ti mancan o un sacco di repo
<cristian_c> pdor, ma sei in live?
<pdor> spe
<cristian_c> kasar, ci credo, se aggiungi ppa a cavolo, il sistema diventa instabile
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> pdor, appunto, la live non va bene
<cristian_c> se la usassi per uso quotidiano
<kasar> cristian come faccio a ripristinare i drivers precedenti?
<pdor> cristian_c: li avevo disattivati poco fa come dicevano in qualche wiki. ma li ho riattivati
<cristian_c> kasar, devi rimuovere i ppa
<pdor> nono sono da xubuntu normale non chiavetta
<cristian_c> pdor, eppure l'output sembra quello di una live
<cristian_c> pdor, ti mancano un sacco di repo
<kasar> come posso procedere
<pdor> cristian_c: ho fatto update adesso ma l'output e' sempre quello e sono tutti attivati i repo
<acer> cristian_c,  a quale wiki fai riferimento?
<acer> sono 10 min che cerco!
<pdor> cristian_c: anche canonical partner e indipendent
<pdor> cristian_c:  e so di non essere da una live :)
<acer> cristian_c,  la pagina che mi hai postato era per ubuntu!
<ric> Ciao a tutti!
<acer> cristian_c, questa è riferita a ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema#Ulteriori_risorse io stavo cercando di installare lubunt
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ric
<ubot-it> ric: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pdor> le ppa non hanno nulla a che fare con canonical partner e indipendent o col mio cd di installazione vero? lo so sono naif
<kasar> ho installa ppa-purge ma non lo trovo nelle applicazioni mi aiutate?
<pdor> trova applicazioni?
<pdor> in accessori?
<kasar> non c'è da nessuna parte eppure il gestore pacchetti mi diche è installato
<pdor> lanciarlo da terminale?
<fabio_cc> kasar, penso che puoi avviarlo facendo alt+F2, scrivendo ppa-purge e poi invio
<fabio_cc> kasar, o se è a riga di comando allora come dice pdor
<kasar> ho provato da esegui ma non parte niente
<kasar> da terminale semplicemente scrivo ppa-purge?
<pdor> gksu ppaecc
<pdor> si da terminale e il nome dev essere esatto
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> qualcuno sa dirmi come abilitare l'icona di notifica wifi nella barra di kubuntu? grazie
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib^^
<gatsu1000> hola mibofibra
<kasar> sto provando a rimuovere il ppa-purge xorg-edgers ma mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200593/
<cristian_c> pdor, mi riferisco al fatto che ti mancano un sacco di repo, non parlo dei partner
<cristian_c> acer, devi controllare le specifiche in xp
<cristian_c> kasar, ppa-purgr da terminale
<cristian_c> *purge
<cristian_c> Pino_Cammino, complimenti per il nick :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pdor> cristian_c: questa e' una installazione nuova l'unico casino ch eho fatto e' quello con skype
<pdor> cristian_c: e le repo ci sono tutte
<cristian_c> pdor, vuoi vedere un repo standard di precise?
<pdor> non ci credo
<cristian_c> *un sources.list
<pdor> no virgola ci credo
<pdor> cell
<cristian_c> pdor, http://pastebin.com/m0DpQ8FK
<Lux1980> Salve, posso chiedere informazioni?
<cristian_c> !posso | Lux1980
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lux1980> Ho pc portatile asus su cui voglio metter Ubuntu e vorrei sapere quale versione è piu adatta
<Lux1980> Ho intel core i5
<Lux1980> Poi vorrei chiedere, una volta installato avrò o no problemi con il lettore DVD? e con chiavetta Vodafone mobile connect E172?
<Lux1980> GRAZIE ANTICIPATAMENTE
<Lux1980> SCUSATE SE HO SCRITTO SU PIU' RIGHE
<jester-> Lux1980: col lettore dividdì assolutamente no, chivetta da verificare
<Lux1980> Grazie, perché ho letto che con 10.04 era necessario scaricare qualcosa ...
<jester-> Lux1980: 10.04 è obsoleta
<Lux1980> Qualcuno, inoltre sa se posso installare Dragon Naturally Speaking 12.
<jester-> Lux1980: 13.04 ultimo rilascio e 13.10 sarà rilasciata a brev
<jester-> e
<Lux1980> Complimente per questa Chat alla comunità
<jester-> Lux1980: qualche roba winz funza con wine e meglio ancora virtualizzando winz in linux con virtualbox o vmware player
<Lux1980> ma per la chiavetta non è necessario wine, vero?
<jester-> no
<jester-> o va in ubuntu o puppi
<Lux1980> Con wine dovrebbe funzionare ogni cosa che gira su windows, vero?
<jester-> non ogni coasa, c'è la lista delle app supportate sul sito wine
<Lux1980> Ok, grazie molte Jester, buona domenica a tutti
<gatsu1000> rieccomi...
<gatsu1000> qualcuno ha idea del perchè venga fuori questo messaggio tentando di installare lubuntu?
<gatsu1000> ase address not set - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<jester-> gatsu1000: pare non gli piaccia il bios
<jester-> prova a mettere la srtinga force_addr=0xaddr  da tasto F6
<gatsu1000> pare... l'unica cosa che il "modulo" che va in errore infatti è qualcosa tipo via686
<gatsu1000> da tasto f6?
<jester-> pc vecchio?
<gatsu1000> sarà un casino, ma ci posso provare
<gatsu1000> si
<jester-> gatsu1000: alla prima schermata dell'installer
<gatsu1000> un vecchio portatile della compaq
<gatsu1000> quella blu con "try" o "install"?
<jester-> gatsu1000: è da sfatare la leggenda che linux fa miracoli sui pc obsoleti
<gatsu1000> infatti sto facendo tentativi :P
<gatsu1000> anche se in realtà sono riuscito a pizzarci su kubuntu
<jester-> gatsu1000: al menu con try o install sotto hai scelta tasti
<gatsu1000> ma è un pò troppo pesante
<gatsu1000> ok, spetta che provo
<jester-> gatsu1000: basta installare ambiente lubuntu, il sistema è sempre lo stesso comunque
<jester-> lubuntu-desktop
<gatsu1000> quindi faccio partire il portatile da kubuntu, installo il desktop di lubuntu e poi devo in qualche modo disinstallare kubuntu-desktop?
<jester-> gatsu1000: no, cambi sessione alla finsetra di login. gli ambienti non usati è come se non ci fossero
<gatsu1000> erm, non c'è la finestra di login.... l'ho lasciato impostato come automatico
<jester-> gatsu1000: la tipa è sempre la stessa solo con vestito piu brutto e leggero
<gatsu1000> lol
<gatsu1000> ok :P
<jester-> gatsu1000: se hai accesso diretto no, a se fai termina sessione a quella va
<gatsu1000> intanto fammi installare il desktop di lubuntu., va...
<gatsu1000> ah, ok
<pdor> cristian_c:  dare i comandi per abilitare i repository da terminale?
<jester-> clicchi il logo accanto a nome user e cambi
<gatsu1000> prima devo comunque installarci il desktop di lubuntu, giusto?
<jester-> pdor: sudo software-propertie-gtk
<jester-> pdor: sudo software-properties-gtk  mancava la s
<jester-> gatsu1000: logico
<jester-> gatsu1000: dopo installato termini la sessione e cambi
<gatsu1000> ok, ci sto provando
<gatsu1000> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop fa qualcosa secondo te? ^^
<jester-> con prima sudo si
<jester-> e meglio ancora se prima fai sudo apt-get update
<pdor> jester-: da synaptic sembrano tutti attivi ma cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ mi da un risultato come se fossi da live
<jester-> pdor: cioè?
<pdor> gia fatto update
<jester-> pdor: sudo software-properties-gtk  li vedi quelli attivi o no, visto che legge qui files
<cristian_c> pdor, quali repository?
<jester-> pdor: e non sembrano o lo sono o no
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, non ricordo, ma hai già provato in live?
<pdor> cristian_c:  sono tuttti attivi piu partner e indipendent
<cristian_c> pdptutti quali?
<cristian_c> pdor, ptutti quali?
<pdor> quelli selezionabili
<cristian_c> pdor, spero non i proposed
<gatsu1000> non parte la live
<cristian_c> -,-
<pdor> si anche
<jester-> pdor: quelli attivi hanno la spunta a sinistra
<jester-> pdor: proposed sono veleno
<jester-> se non sei un dev lasa perdere
<pdor> no come non detto...proposed non li vedo..anche se credevo di si
<jester-> pdor: tab aggiornamenti
<pdor> si mi sembrava ci fosse ma non li vedo piu
<pdor> ecco ok adesso sono deselezionati...ma forse li ho attivati e disattivati
<cristian_c> uhm
<pdor> e non ho fatto casini
<jester-> sei basso di vista?
<jester-> non vedi le V ?
<pdor> no e' che passa da italiano a inglese come gli pare a lui
<gatsu1000> ok, apt-get lubuntu-desktop non esiste
<pdor> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6200814/ per me non e' cambiato nulla da dopo che ho fatto update
<gatsu1000> devo trovare il nome del pacchetto...
<jester-> gatsu1000: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> pdor, ripeto, ti mancano dei repo
<pdor> a partr gli update li ho tutti
<cristian_c> pdor, l'hai confrontato con il mio sources.list?
<pdor> devo abilitrli?
<jester-> gatsu1000: che versione hai installato
<pdor> non e' uscito niente da li
<pdor> spe
<cristian_c> -,-
<gatsu1000> l'ultima di kubuntu
<jester-> gatsu1000: il nome pacchetto è appunto lubuntu-desktop ma se hai messo una versione ubuntu non piu supportata è normale che non trova un tubo
<gatsu1000> la 10 o la 11, non ricordo ora
<jester-> l'ultima è 13.04
<jester-> l'ultia 11 ancora supportata è 12.04 lts
<jester-> 12.10 scade sto mese
<cristian_c> azz
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<jester-> cristian_c: da 13.04 hanno accorciato a 9 mesi
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ce lo so
<cristian_c> jester-, farò un avanzamento
<akis24> ciao
<pdor> cristian_c:  ripeto i repository sono tutti attivi il comando sources.list non da' nulla
<jester-> pdor: e cosa dovrebbe dare comando sources.list
<jester-> che non esiste
<cristian_c> pdor, l'hai confrontato con il mio sources.list?
<pdor> ah adesso spe
<pdor> e dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> 15:11:41 <cristian_c> pdor, http://pastebin.com/m0DpQ8FK
<pdor> cristian_c:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6200998/ adesso e' piu' umano direi
<candido12> salve
<cristian_c> pdor, come hai installato ubuntu?
<pdor> cristian_c:  da chiavetta e ho prima controllato md5sum
<pdor> e controllato i file
<cristian_c> pdor, quindi dalla livew su hard disk?
<cristian_c> *live
<pdor> dal menu di boot...con netbootin
<cristian_c> *da live ad hard disk
<pdor> si da live ad hd
<cristian_c> ok
<pdor> cristian_c: adeso ara
<pdor> cristian_c: adesso pare che skype si installi
<cristian_c> eh
<pdor> vedi altri problemi? perche non e' cha vada granche he?
<cristian_c> pdor, che problemi riscontri?
<pdor> pensavo che anche coi repo degli update disabilitati si potesse aggiornare manualmente...e invece no ehm...o almno forse non sono capace di aggiornare :)
<pdor> la connessione cade
<pdor> sparisce il modem
<pdor> un aporta usb smette di andare
<pdor> usb3
<pdor> ma adesso guardo i wiki
<pdor> tu hai visto qualcosa che non va da li'?
<cristian_c> pdor, io mi cheido come hai fatto a produrre una situazione del genere
<pdor> nel mio sources list?
<cristian_c> sì
<pdor> giuro stavolta nulla
<cristian_c> prima, dicevo
<pdor> eh questa installazione e' abbastanza nuovo non ho fatto niente di arrischiato
<cristian_c> pdor, non ricordo, ma da dove hai scaricato ubuntu?
<pdor> dal sito ufficiale ovvio...e ho controllato il md5sum
<pdor> hio ricopiato alcuni file della vecchia home nella nuova
<pdor> ma solo per crhominum tunderbird e purple
<cristian_c> pdor, posta unsudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> *sudo fdisk -l
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6201096/
<pdor> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6201096/ ops
<pdor> cristian_c: xubuntu e' in sda3
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1   *        2048    36679679    18338816   83  Linux
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda5        69881856   529637375   229877760   83  Linux
<pdor> ma che caz...
<pdor> gparted vede diversamente
<aokmanga> ciao cristian_c :D
<gatsu1000> jester ?
<pdor> allora sda1 backtrak, sda2 swap, sda3 xubuntu, poi un buco di 1.16mb,  sda 4 ntfs da 12ogb e sda5 ntfs da 40gb
<pdor> cristian_c:
<pdor> no
<pdor> sda1 backtrak, sda2 swap, sda3 xubuntu, poi un buco di 1.16mb in sda4,  sda 5 ntfs da 12ogb e sda6 ntfs da 40gb
<pdor> no :)
<pdor> sda1 backtrak, sda2 swap, sda3 xubuntu, poi un buco di 1.16mb,  sda4 extended, sda5 ntfs da 12ogb e sda6 ntfs da 40gb ehm
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda5        69881856   529637375   229877760   83  Linux
<cristian_c> pdor, ma anche no
<pdor> ma siiiii aiutooooo
<pdor> che cosa dovrebbe vedere qual comando?
<pdor> se vuo ti faccio collegare
<pdor> in remote
<cristian_c> pdor, e quale sarebbe la home?
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<pdor> e' dentro sda3?
<cristian_c> pdor, hai quattro partizioni linux, fai un po' tu
<pdor> non ho un apartizione montata in home
<pdor> e ho 3
<pdor> ne ho 3
<cristian_c> togliendo la swap
<pdor> no comopresa
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6201096/
<pdor> maro'
<pdor> controlliamo fstab?
<pdor> cioe' quella sarebbe la mia tabella delle partizioni attuale?
<cristian_c> pdor, sudo mount -a
<pdor> ok fatto
<pdor> cristian_c: fatto e adeso?
<cristian_c> che esce?
<pdor> nulla
<pdor> confermo nulla
<pdor> e gparted e' chiuso adesso
<pdor> ti dico che io uso un media player con uscita di rete per vedere i dischi fissi esterni in wireless..non c'entra eh?
<pdor> che stranamente funziona
<pdor> ah e ultimamente non mi faceva mai smontare il disco esterno, dovevo sempre spegnere per staccarlo
<cristian_c> pdor, i'output mostra i dischi collegati direttamente al pc
<cristian_c> non quelli di rete
<cristian_c> anzi, è un solo disco
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<pdor> sisi adesso non sono collegati nemmeno accesi
<pdor> sisi ora uno solo
<gatsu1000> scusate, come si fa a far riapparire la "barra" che sta nella parte bassa del pc su lubuntu?
<gatsu1000> ho cliccato sulle impostazione di rete dopo averle aggiunte ma è sparito tutto
<pdor> mmmm dentro la partizione ntfs che ha scambiato per l'inux c'e' un file vdi di virtualbox...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> pdor, noto che ti piace pacioccare
<pdor> gatsu1000: se vuoi rischiare ad ascoltare me...grnome-panel da terminale
<gatsu1000> stavo aggiungendo sulla barra la configurazione di rete
<gatsu1000> per poter collegarmi tramite wifi
<cristian_c> pdor, nn ha gnone, è lubuntu
<cristian_c> *non
<gatsu1000> il problema è che non posso fare niente
<pdor> perso occasion per stare zitto
<gatsu1000> non ho icone sul desktop, non ho una barra con dei tasti
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, il network manager è predefinito sul pannello
<gatsu1000> al massimo posso fare tasto destro - proprietà desktop
<cristian_c> non ovevi aggiungere nulla
<gatsu1000> non c'era....
<cristian_c> *non dovevi
<gatsu1000> altrimenti non avrei tentato di aggiungerlo
<pdor> cristian_c: su questa installazione ho pacioccato pochissimo
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, ripeto, era già presente l'applet
<gatsu1000> solo che ora ho una schermata "vuota"; forse ho premuto su "desktop - qualcosa"
<pdor> anzi per nulla visto che linux e' permaloso...e pure voi:)
<racso> buonsasera, volvevo far in modo che tutti i file audio e video si aprino con vlc e non con rhitmbox per prima, senza ogni volta cliccare su "apri con .."
<gatsu1000> non posso manco riavviarlo ora
<pdor> racso: prova a cliccare destro poi fai apri con latra applicazione e poi scegli vlc per sempre...
<racso> ma cosi me lo da solo per un file specifico ?
<pdor> apri un file multimediale
<pdor> cioe' cliccalo destro
<racso> ok ora ci provo spero che funzioni grazie
<jester-> racso: destosul file->proprietà
<gatsu1000> nulla...
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, sì, con sudo reboot, lo puoi riavviare
<gatsu1000> non posso aprire terminali
<gatsu1000> ho provato brutalmente a spegnere e riaccendere.... è in riavvio
<gatsu1000> ok, barra ricomparsa
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, il terminale lo apri con ctrl+alt+t
<gatsu1000> erm... hai ragione...^^
<cristian_c> gatsu1000, oppure, alt+f2 e scrivi: lxterminal
<gatsu1000> ero mezzo in panico e son andato di fretta
<gatsu1000> gundam79
<gatsu1000> esatto
<gatsu1000> ho sbagliato tastiera :P
<gatsu1000> non fateci caso :)
<cristian_c> lol
<kisso> salve..qualcuno per una domanda?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | kisso
<ubot-it> kisso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pdor> cristian_c:  posso fidarmi di questo? mi fa mettere le mani in grub
<pdor> http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/ubuntu-e-i-problemi-con-usb-30-ecco.html
<kisso> ok grazie....sono da poco un fan di ubunto,e ho installato sul ,mio pc la versione 13.04. So che a breve uscira' la versione 13.10,volevo sapere se sara' presente negli aggiornamenti o se dovro' installarla da me...ed eventualmente sapere cme..
<kisso> ubuntu
<cristian_c> pdor, grub non so cosa c'entra, ma non postare link non ufficiali in canale
<pdor> annamo bene
<cristian_c> kisso, puoi eseguire un avanzamento, ma attenzione a non aggiungere repository esterni o seguire guide farlocche sul web
<cristian_c> kisso, segui sempre il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> :)
<kisso> cristian c mi contatti in privato?
<jester-> kisso: quando esce ti chiederà se voi avanzare
<kisso> ah ok..e in genere e' bene avanzare,giusto?
<cristian_c> kisso, puoi scrivere qui
<jester-> kisso: se usi il sistema per usi normali non dialvoro si
<kisso> ok...dunque...jester mi dice che mi chiedera' se voglio avanzare....
<pdor> ok perdo la usb3 per strada ..aiutini?
<kisso> si si..lo uso per usi normalissimi!!
<cristian_c> kisso, quando esce, sì
<jester-> kisso: quindi quando chiederà se vuoi avanzare avrai facoltà di farlo
<cristian_c> kisso, 17 ottobre
<kisso> ok perfetto...si la data la conoscevo...
<cristian_c> kisso, ma ripeto, se installi sempre dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu e non paciocchi coi driver, non avrai problemi
<kisso> in che senso,cri?
<cristian_c> !wiki | kisso
<ubot-it> kisso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<kisso> certo..io utilizzo il download manager di ubuntu,,,,per installare eventujali programmi..
<cristian_c> kisso, questa è l'unica documentazione che ti consiglio di seguire
<cristian_c> kisso, il resto è abbastanza pericoloso
<cristian_c> kisso, sì, sempre da software center
<aokmanga> rieccome! :D
<aokmanga> domandina polemica
<aokmanga> ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<aokmanga> su un macmini intel abbastanza vecchio
<aokmanga> 512mb ram
<kisso> certo....ho fatto questa domanda,perche' diversi anni fa,quando avevo installato ubuntu sul mio pc,gli aggiornamenti alla versione successiva,mi pareva che non avvenissero automaticamente,o per lo meno,non mi veniva chiesto se volevo passare alla versione successiva...
<cristian_c> aokmanga, non potevi mantenere mac os x?
<kisso> sto parlando di diversi anni fa..
<aokmanga> cristian_c: osx cominciava ad andare lento e ormai è inaggiornabile da tempo
<cristian_c> kisso, non mi riferivo a te
<kisso> si si lo so!
<kisso> spiegavo perche' avevo fatto questa domanda
<jester-> aokmanga: quindi?
<cristian_c> kisso, forse perché era già scaduta
<aokmanga> monta un coreduo
<aokmanga> da 1,83ghz
<kisso> scaduta?
<aokmanga> possibile che ubuntu sia cosi pesante da farlo andare pesantemente a scatti?
<cristian_c> 'o per lo meno,non mi veniva chiesto se volevo passare alla versione successiva...'
<jester-> aokmanga: poca ram farà fatica pure lubuntu
<cristian_c> aokmanga, 512 MB
<cristian_c> !requisiti | aokmanga
<ubot-it> aokmanga: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<aokmanga> cristian_c: stavo proprio ora andnado su quella pagina ;)
<kisso> ok grazie comunque cri,aspettiamo il 17!!
<jester-> aokmanga: e piu si va vanti e piu i sistemi operativi saranno sempre meno retrocompatibili
<aokmanga> jester-: per il processore secondo te si può fare invece?
<jester-> aokmanga: certo se intel
<jester-> !macbook | aokmanga
<ubot-it> aokmanga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<cristian_c> eh, non è il mini
<jester-> li ci sono quelli testati
<cristian_c> ah, avevo letto macbook pro
<aokmanga> proverò allora con un pò di ram in più
<cristian_c> aokmanga, oppure prova la iso di lubuntu
<cristian_c> aokmanga, ce n'è una apposta per mac
<cristian_c> aokmanga, ma è powerpc?
<cristian_c> o intel?
<aokmanga> vabbè ormai la ram è cosi economica che un upgrade non gli farà male
<aokmanga> intel
<aokmanga> core duo 1,83ghz
<cristian_c> insomma, economica...
<cristian_c> quelle vecchie fai fatica a trovarle
<cristian_c> aokmanga, ok, ci dovrebbe essere una iso mac intel
<cristian_c> di lubuntu
<aokmanga> boh sarà che io ho un macbook di 6 anni fa che va una bomba :D
<aokmanga> mi sembra sempre nuovo :p
<aokmanga> però sto mini va troppo troppo lento
<aokmanga> se non risolvo con l'upgrade della ram ci metto windows xp :D
<cristian_c> aokmanga, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<cristian_c> aokmanga, 32 o 64 bit?
<fabio> ciao, sono nuvo di ubuntu, non riesco a vedere nessun video ne su youtube ne su altri siti. cosa devo installare ? esiste adobe per linux?
<aokmanga> 32
<aokmanga> cristian_c: appena esco dal bagno provo
<cristian_c> fabio, hanno tolto il supporto
<aokmanga> che dici posso lasciare ubuntu e passare a lubuntu da synaptic? sò che non sarebbe ottimizzata però... ci provo :D
<cristian_c> fabio, però puoi sempre installare la versione dei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> l'ultima che adobe rese disponibile
<fabio> come la installo ?
<fabio> la versione dei repo di ubuntu come la installo ?
<mac89> salve, qualcuno conosce un programma per ubuntu che consenta di esplorare le cartelle di sistema di un cellulare nokia?(riguarda marginalmente ubuntu ma non sapevo ha chi chiedere :) )
<jester-> fabio:  flashplugin-installer
<jester-> mac89: on android?
<jester-> con
<fabio> dal terminale ?
<jester-> fabio: da dove installi di solito
<mac89> jester-: il so e un symbian
<cristian_c> mac89, lumia?
<cristian_c> ah
<fabio> mi dici il comando com'è )
<fabio> ?
<cristian_c> !nokia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nokia'
<jester-> mac89:  lo attacchi al pc come usb dati
<mac89> cristian_c: ciao :) no e un 5800 xpress
<cristian_c> fabio, vero, impostato in modalità archiviazione di massa
<cristian_c> ops
<jester->  come lo attacchi il cello chiede in quale modalità
<cristian_c> mi riferivo a mac89
<mac89> jester-: non vede le cartelle di sistema sys e personal
<jester-> fabio: andare nel softcenter e cercare?
<cristian_c> mac89, ma lo monta?
<cristian_c> aokmanga, non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> aokmanga, meglio da zero
<mac89> cristian_c: si lo monta come massa e anche normalmente il problema e che non posso visualizzare cartelle di sistema mi serviva un programma tipo fexplorer ma per linux
<cristian_c> mac89, prova con virtualbox
<mac89> cristian_c: con virtualbox? comunque non posso il pc ha fatto la grande guerra non c'è la fa a far girare vb
<cristian_c> mac89, capisco
<cristian_c> mac89, ma usa anche mtp?
<cristian_c> il telefono
<mac89> sono ignorante in materia mtp? con gnome-phone-manager posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> mac89, devi vedere se il nokia in questione usa il protocollo mtp per comunicare con il pc
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<fabio> lo ho installato
<fabio> ma non riesco a vedere niente
<jester-> anche symbian è obsoleto
<cristian_c> fabio, che pc è?
<tiziano> buona sera a tutti, chiedo aiuto per l'istallazione di flightgear....... chi mi può aiutare per favore????
<jester-> è fallita nokia a insistere su quello
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio> hp 550
<fabio> con ubuntu 13
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install ezioxx
<mac89> jester-: ora ce newkia :)
<cristian_c> !info ezioxx
<ubot-it> Package ezioxx does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install fgrun
<tiziano> devo digitare qll stringa????? ho capito bene????
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install fgrun
<tiziano> ok, provvedo.......
<jester-> tiziano: però sarà versione un po vecchia per l'ultima serve un ppa
<jester-> tiziano: che scheda video hai
<tiziano> io sto cercando di mettere su fg 2.8
<jester-> se hai intel lascia perdere
<jester-> !info flightgear
<ubot-it> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.0-1build1 (raring), package size 3377 kB, installed size 8321 kB
<cristian_c> fabio, 1GB RAM,
<jester-> tiziano: c'è la 2.6
<cristian_c> fabio, dell'anteguerra?
<mac89> cristian_c: da questo http://forum.fedoraonline.it/viewtopic.php?id=16219 3d sembra essere mtp
<cristian_c> mac89, ti chiedo di non postare loink esterni a ubuntu
<cristian_c> *link
<cristian_c> mac89, mi dici nuovamente quale modello?
<mac89> cristian_c: scusa non lo sapevo il modello e un 5800xpressmuisic
<tiziano> jester- : ho provato a scrivere le stringhe che mi hai dato, ma continua a dirmi che ci sono dipendenze nn risolte..... che faccio???
<jester-> tiziano: stai usando la 13.04?
<tiziano> no, 12.04
<jester-> tiziano: bè nella 12.04 ci sara anora la 2.2 max 2.4
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get update
<fabio> ueeeeee
<tiziano> ok
<cristian_c> mac89, ho scaricato il manuale
<fabio> ragazzi
<cristian_c> fabio, ?
<fabio> mi aiutate a vedere un filmato
<fabio> ?
<tiziano> jester-: fatto, adesso???
<cristian_c> fabio, dell'anteguerra?
<fabio> cosa?
<cristian_c> il pc
<cristian_c> fabio, ha un 1 GB di ram
<fabio> non posso fare niente ?
<cristian_c> fabio, hai un pc vecchio
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get insall fgrun
<tiziano> ok
<fabio> e quindi
<fabio> non posso vedere
<cristian_c> fabio, controlla che il processore supporti le istruzioni sse2
<fabio> un filmato
<fabio> mentre con xp  potevo
<fabio> dai mi sembra assurdo
<cristian_c> fabio, eh, ma va domandato ad adobe
<cristian_c> fabio, se è come penso, è dovuto alla versione del plugin
<tiziano> jester-: mi da ancora dipendenze nn soddisfatte.....
<jester-> tiziano: è strano stu fatto
<jester-> tiziano: abilita i repo extra e partener
<tiziano> come?? scusa ma nn conosco qst linguaggio...
<jester-> ma non dovrebbero servire a meno che hai soures.list monco
<jester-> tiziano: apri un terminale
<jester-> tiziano: sudo software-properties-gtk
<tiziano> aperto
<cristian_c> !repository | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<jester-> tiziano: metti la spunta a tutto e anche in altro software meno cdrom
<tiziano> mi si è aperta una finestra.......
<tiziano> qui è tt spuntato...
<jester-> tiziano: anche in altro software?
<cristian_c> mac89, ho notato hce c'è la porta micro-sd
<cristian_c> mac89, non puoi usare quella?
<tiziano> le voci iniziali che riguardano Canonical no......
<mac89> cristian_c: io lo collegato con l'usb perche devo accedere alla memoria c:\
<tiziano> spunto anke qll???
<cristian_c> mac89, ah, quella interna del telefono?
<ant___> buonasera a tutti
<ant___> avrei un problema all'audio, ho Ubuntu 10.04 ...
<jester-> ant___: 10.04 è morta e sepolta
<cristian_c> mac89, c'è anche il bluetooth
<mac89> cristian_c: si perchè durante l'aggiornamento di un software mi ha dato errori e adesso quando tento di installare il software mi dice che c'è una versione meno recente e non prosegue, non voglio fare l'hardware rest quindi volevo vedere se riuscivo ad ottenere qualcosa smanettando un pò.
<mac89> cristian_c: no il bluetooth nonj c'è la il pc
<cristian_c> mac89, c'è anche il bluetooth
<ant___> ho provato ad aggiornarla alla 12 ma è stato un disastro, non andava più nulla...per cui sono ritornato alla 10.04
<mac89> cristian_c: no il bluetooth non c'è la il pc
<cristian_c> mac89, e che ci vuole a prendere un adattatore da pochi euro?
<mac89> cristian_c: ci vogliono i pochi euro :)
<cristian_c> lol
<tiziano> jester-: scusa, devo spuntare anke le voci che riguardano Canonical???
<ant___> jester, hai un pò di tempo per me?
<jester-> tiziano: certo tutte meno cdro
<jester-> ant___: la 10.04 non è piu supportata
<cristian_c> mac89, probabilmente usa mtp di default
<jester-> da un bel po
<cristian_c> mac89, è un oggetto recente
<cristian_c> !chiedi | ant___
<ubot-it> ant___: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tiziano> jester-: ok, fatto. Adesso che faccio????
<ant___> grazie lo stesso, ciao .
<mac89> cristian_c: no l'errore mi si era presentato diversi mesi fa ma solo ora mi sono messo ha cercare una soluzione
<jester-> tiziano: chiudi
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> mac89, sto parlando del collegamento usb
<tiziano> jester-: fatto, ora???
<jester-> tiziano: sudo apt-get install flightgear
<mac89> cristian_c: il pc fa 5anni questo mese non credo sia 2.0usb
<jester-> tiziano: poi a ricordarsi come si chiama fgrun nella 12.04
<jester-> o col cazz che lo fai partire
<cristian_c> mac89, ho la usb 2.0 su pc di sette anni fa
<cristian_c> una la mettevano sempre all'epoca
<cristian_c> le altre usb 1, ma una 2.0 almeno la mettevano
<mac89> cristian_c: scusa intendevo la 3.0
<cristian_c> -,-
<tiziano> jester-: ho provato a lanciare l'installazione, ma continua a dirmi che ci sono dipendenze nn soddisfatte. mi suggerisce di fare: apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> !paste | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mac891, comunque, cosa c'entra il 3, 2 o 1 con mtp?
<jester-> tiziano: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e fa vedere nel pastebin
<mac891> cristian_c: non lo so, non mi hai chiesto quale collegamento usb stavo usando?
<jester-> !paste | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> mac891, no, ci sono varie modalità
<cristian_c> Se l'opzione Richiesta alla conn. è disattivata o si desidera cambiare la modalità USB durante una connessione attiva, selezionare Modalità di conness. USB, quindi:
<mac891> cristian_c: ora ho capito un attimo che scrivo
<tiziano> mi dice che la directory nn esiste
<jester-> tiziano: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e fa vedere nel pastebin
<mac891> cristian_c: quando lo collego mi viene chiesto se utilizzarlo come archivio di massa se rispondo si ho accesso completo alla sd se invece scelgo l'opzione pc suite vedo sia la sd che la c ma non posso operare sui file e non vedo le cartelle sys
<cristian_c> mac891, suppongo che sia mtp, quindi prova a usare la modalità di default e installa gmtp
<jester-> tiziano: scrivi bene se non usi il copia incolla
<cristian_c> mac891, scegli modalità suite
<cristian_c> mac891, installa gmtp e tenta la fortuna
<mac891> cristian_c: sudo apt-get install gmtp?
<cristian_c> !info gmtp
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (raring), package size 121 kB, installed size 402 kB
<cristian_c> mac891, 12.04?
<tiziano> jester-: ho copiato e incollato la prima riga e mi ha dato qlc, ho fatto lo stesso con la seconda e mi dice: event not found
<mac891> cristian_c: no 13.04
<jester-> tiziano: ??
<cristian_c> mac891, ok, meglio
<jester-> tiziano: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  cosa vedi
<kevinpirola> ciao a tutti
<mac891> cristian_c: grazie nuovamente per l'aiuto, ora mi assento poi proverò con gmpt
<tiziano> jester-:# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130213)]/ precise main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribut
<cristian_c> mac891, ok
<cristian_c> mac891, buona fortuna
<jester-> tiziano: devi usare il pastebin
<kevinpirola> usando unetbootin sarò in grado di installare completamente il sistema sul pc oppure dovrò sempre usare la chiavetta collegata come "live"?
<mac891> cristian_c: ;-)
<jester-> !paste | tiziano
<ubot-it> tiziano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tiziano> jester-: ho provato a copiare a copiare anke qst stringa e mi dice : event not found
<jester-> tiziano: incolla qui risposta a: lscpi | grep -i vga
<jester-> tiziano: pii pelculo?
<tiziano> jester-: no nn ti prendo per il culo. Ti scrivo solo qll che vedo sul terminal......
<jester-> tiziano: secondo te http://paste.ubuntu.com/  è da mettere nel terminale o nel browser
<jester-> e poi leggere le indicazioni?
<tiziano> jester-: scusa, nn avevo capito
<jester-> tiziano: incolla qui risposta a: lscpi | grep -i vga
<tiziano> tiziano@tiziano-SATELLITE-PRO-L670:~$ lscpi | grep -i vga Comando "lscpi" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "lscpu" dal pacchetto "util-linux" (main)  Comando "lscp" dal pacchetto "nilfs-tools" (universe)  Comando "lspci" dal pacchetto "pciutils" (main) lscpi: comando non trovato
<jester-> ce se hai intel o scheda vecia è tempo perso
<jester-> tiziano: sbagliato io lspci | grep -i vga
<ludegra> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso masterizzare il disco fisso da ubuntu?
<jester-> !backup | ludegra
<ubot-it> ludegra: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> ludegra, che cosa intendi?
<tiziano> jester-: tiziano@tiziano-SATELLITE-PRO-L670:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<cristian_c> ludegra, programmi tipo remastersys?
<jester-> tiziano:  va bene
<jester-> fa vedere l'altro
<ludegra> non riesco a masterizzare il disco fisso e se inserisco il programma per la partizione mi dice di smontare  a mano
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<jester-> ludegra: che centra gparted con clonare il disco
<vincenzo> non sento l audio nei video tou tube come posso risolvere ?grazie
<jester-> vincenzo: installa pavucontrol e usalo
<vincenzo> dove lo trovo?
<ludegra> Non so come fare, voglio togliere ubuntu che non so usare, reinserire windows
<tiziano> jester-: scusa, vedo che sei impegnato.... hai altri suggerimenti o preferisci che ci si veda più tardi?????
<jester-> ludegra: installi semplicemente winz e stop
<jester-> ludegra: dal cd installazione di winz paciocchi poi il disco
<mac891> cristian_c: ho installato gmtp ma niente il percorso che apro e mtp://[usb:001,008]/131073 ma la cartella sys non c'è, mi sa che dovrò rinunciare
<cristian_c> vincenzo, quali plugin hai installato?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, e come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, asp , dhe ti do un comando
<vincenzo> ho installato flash player
<ludegra> se inserisco il dischetto di windows 7 non si installa, mi da messaggio i errore
<vincenzo> cmq penso di capire qual e il problema
<cristian_c> ludegra, scusa, ma perché hai eliminato windows, non potevi usare ubuntu semplicemente in live?
<vincenzo> in audio non riconosce piu le mie casse
<cristian_c> mac891, ma lo monta?
<vincenzo> in audio non posso selezionare le mie casse perche nell'elenco non ci sono piu
<cristian_c> mac891, ci navighi?
<ludegra> ho eliminato windows per errore, nel computer c'è solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> vincenzo, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> vincenzo, fai una cosa
<mac891> cristian_c: si ci navigo ma la cartella sys non c'è e se apro un file mi da errore
<vincenzo> dimmi
<cristian_c> mac891, praticamente uguale alla modalità archiviazione di massa?
<cristian_c> mac891, ah, ti da anche errore
<cristian_c> mac891, ora, ho usato poco gmtp, quindi non saprei come accedere ai file, dome aprirli intendo
<cristian_c> mac891, cerca sul forum, o apri un topic
<cristian_c> per adesso
<mac891> cristian_c: no peggio perchè da modalità massa vedo la sd ed apro i file
<cristian_c> vincenzo, prova a riprodurre un file musicale
<vincenzo> per ora non ne ho su ubuntu li ho su una hd esterno e non so come farlo leggere a ubuntu
<mac891> cristian_c: grazie per l'aiuto aprirò un topic
<vincenzo> comunque in audio ci sono dei suoni standard li ho provati ma non si sentono
<vincenzo> e dall'elenco le mie casse non ci sn
<cristian_c> vincenzo, lo colleghi e bon
<vincenzo> non ho capit
<ludegra> un programma per masterizzare disco fisso?
<cristian_c> ludegra, ti è già stato indicato un link e fatta una domanda
<vincenzo> tutto cio e successo dall ultimo aggiornamento
<vincenzo> cmq i suoni di prova in audio non vanno
<mac891> cristian_c: visto la tua disponibilità posso approfittare per chiederti aiuto nell'installare vlc2.1 su lubuntu senza ppa :)?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, ecco, flash non c'entra una cippa
<vincenzo> questo lo capito pure io
<cristian_c> mac891, no, non sfruttare la disponibilità. A parte gli scherzi,  usa vlc dei repo
<cristian_c> mac891, oppure aspetta l'uscita di saucy
<cristian_c> mac891, se vuoi una distro con software sempre aggiornato, installa arch, manjaro o debian
<cristian_c> non ubuntu
<racso> buonasera, ho scaricato music download center ma non mi si avvia ?
<racso> come mai
<mac891> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> racso, da dove l'hai preso?
<racso> da un sito esterno da ubuntu center
<racso> ed è un file .dev
<vincenzo> si cristian pero dimmelo se puoi aiutarmi altrimenti e inutile che aspetto
<jester-> racso: ??
<cristian_c> racso, qui non diamo supporto a software non presente nei repo
<jester-> racso: .dev?
<cristian_c> *ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mi dispiace
<jester-> racso: o .deb
<racso> ok scusate buon lavoro
<cristian_c> vincenzo, ti ho detto cosa fare
<vincenzo> cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, collega l'hard disk al pc
<vincenzo> l hard disk non lo legge
<vincenzo> cmq lo inserito e lo legge
<vincenzo> ora provo il file audio ma e inutile
<jester-> vincenzo: è un tormntone?
<jester-> tormentone*
<vincenzo> aveva ripreso a funzionare ma ora un altra volta
<vincenzo> provato ad ascoltare un file audio ma non si sente
<vincenzo> ripeto da impostazioni\audio i miei autoparlanti non sono in lista eppure son collegati e accesi
<vincenzo> che posso fare?
<vincenzo> ho capito solo che i problemi che ho con ubuntu devo risolverli da solo grazie mille
<pezzo71> irc.rootworld.net/rock
<tolteko> ciao a tutti!
<tolteko> a chi posso chiedere una consulenza veloce?
<tolteko> c'è nessuno?
<vincenzo> ciao ubuntu non riconosce i miei altoparlanti di conseguenza non sento l audio che posso fare?
<vincenzo> grazie mille
<joker__> ciao a tutti
<joker__> chi mi puo aiutare con nessus
<Aiutoooo> conoscete un servizio di vpn gratuito , con un client per linux?
<chiara> qualcuno sa se c'è un programma suite per cel android da gestire con ubuntu?
<Aiutoooo> una ragazza che usa linux? WOW
<kimimaro> c'e nessuno?
<kimimaro> mi servirebbe una risposta veloce a un piccolo quesito
<kimimaro> hy there is anyone online now? i have a quest to make
<kimimaro> ciao ci sei?
<kimimaro> c'è nessuuunooo?
<spartacus_72> sera
<akhilleus> Sera
<ric> Buona notte a tutti!
<vincenzo> salve a tutti
<vincenzo> quanto carico qualsiasi cosa si sente troppo rumore negli altoparlanti
<vincenzo> come posso risolvere?^
<aokmanga> buonasera a tutti gli insonni
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-29
<akis24> giorno
<zappo_> buon giorno a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 14-04 a 32 bit.Tutto a posto tranne la risoluzione dello schermo.mi dice schermo sconosciuto e non mi permette di impostare la risoluzione corretta
<zappo_> ho installato ubuntu 14-04 a 32 bit.Tutto a posto tranne la risoluzione dello schermo.in impostazioni monitor ,mi dice schermo sconosciuto e non mi permette di impostare la risoluzione corretta
<cristian_c> zappo_, quale monitor?
<zappo_> cristian_c, è un benq hdmi senseye
<cristian_c> zappo_, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> zappo_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<zappo_> cristian_c, ok
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8453744/
<cristian_c> zappo_, quali driver stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c>    1024x768       60.0*
<cristian_c> vedo che sei collegato tramite vga
<zappo_> cristian_c, si
<zappo_> cristian_c, non lo so ho appena installato il sistema
<cristian_c> zappo_, ma non hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> zappo_, digita: lspci -k
<zappo_> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> risultato sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> zappo_, male
<cristian_c> zappo_, è sempre buona pratica provare in live prima di installare
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8453767/
<cristian_c> zappo_, la massima risoluzione per la intel pare 1024x768
<cristian_c> zappo_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1744465.html
<cristian_c> leggi questa discussione
<cristian_c> zappo_, su quale ubuntu?
<zappo_> cristian_c, 14-04 32 bit
<cristian_c> zappo_, ah, giusto
<cristian_c> zappo_, hai provato soltanto con l'uscita vga?
<zappo_> ma quando guardo un dvd si vede benissimo mentre il testo di questa chat ( per esempio) si vede da cani
<zappo_> cristian_c, si solo vga
<cristian_c> zappo_, in che senso?
<cristian_c> zappo_, quanti pollici ha il monitor?
<zappo_> cristian_c, ha 21,5 pollici
<cristian_c> zappo_, esattamente qual è il monitor?
<cristian_c> quello non è  il nome del monitor
<zappo_> cristian_c, è un benq g2450HM
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> zappo_, prova la connessione dvi o hdmi
<zappo_> cristian_c, ok mi procurerò il cavo grazie mille
<cristian_c> zappo_, altrimenti leggi la discussione che ho linkato
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi, posta sul forum
<zappo_> cristian_c, grazie
<glpiana> ola
<zappo_> glpiana, buon giorno
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<guest_40984> Ciao a tutti..... Avrei una question da porvi.... HO un lap- top amilo Li 1705-  fujitsu siemens del 2007. Qual'è la versione di Ubuntu piu adatta a questo modello?'
<ExPBoy> guest_40984, quanta ram ha?
<guest_40984> 1 giga..
<ExPBoy> prova lubuntu
<ExPBoy> (prima in live)
<glpiana> guest_40984, stai su qualcosa di leggero tipo lubuntu o xubuntu in modo tale da usarlo a pieno
<glpiana> guest_40984, se poi lo trovi troppo performante (lol) metti ubuntu
<guest_40984> attualmente ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu ,, è leggermente migliorata la prestazione rispetto a prima ( avevo windows Vista 2007) .i video in flash son molto lenti e su vimeno non riesce a visualizzare se non ha scatti.....
<guest_40984> Grazie. per il supporto... Thanx
<zappo_> ho installato ubuntu 14-04 a 32 bit.Tutto a posto tranne la risoluzione dello schermo.in impostazioni monitor ,mi dice schermo sconosciuto e non mi permette di impostare la risoluzione corretta
<glpiana> zappo_, che scheda video hai?
<zappo_> glpiana, Intel® Q45/Q43 x86/MMX/SSE2
<glpiana> zappo_, apri un termnale, scrivi: xrandr         e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8455124/
<glpiana> zappo_, copia qui l'output di: lspci | grep -i vga
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8455260/
<glpiana> zappo_, il tuo sistema è già aggiornato?
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, di che schermo si tratta?
<zappo_> glpiana, benq g2450HM   21 pollici
<glpiana> zappo_, che risoluzione vorresti avere?
<zappo_> glpiana, 1920-1080 quella consigliata dal monitor stesso
<glpiana> zappo_, nel terminale: cvt 1920 1080
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8455945/
<glpiana> zappo_, xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<zappo_> glpiana, non da nulla
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, ora: xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080_60.00
<zappo_> glpiana, ancora nulla
<glpiana> zappo_, xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<zappo_> glpiana, è cambiata la risoluzione ma solo per 2 minuti adesso è tornata normale
<glpiana> zappo_, xrandr
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8456716/
<glpiana> zappo_, prova a ridare xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<zappo_> glpiana, adesso è cambiato
<zappo_> glpiana, è tutto scritto microscopico
<glpiana> zappo_, ma tiene o no
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, potremmo provare ad applicare sta roba in avvio per vedere come va
<zappo_> glpiana, come dici tu
<zappo_> glpiana, riavvio?
<glpiana> zappo_, prima dobbiamo creare uno script con quelle istruzioni e poi metterlo in modo tale che venga eseguito all'avvio della grafica
<glpiana> che sistema usi? unity o altro?
<zappo_> glpiana, unity
<glpiana> zappo_, vai su impostazioni e cerca qualcosa relativo alle applicazioni di avvio della sessione
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> zappo_, trova dove puoi dirgli di eseguire uno script e poi lo creiamo
<zappo_> glpiana, adesso su impostazioni monitor c'è la mia risoluzione
<glpiana> zappo_, mmm... del resto la stai usando. prova a riavviare. se la tiene, bene, altrimenti vediamo di fare lo script
<zappo_> glpiana, h
<zappo_> ok
<zappo_> glpiana, no non l'ha tenuta
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, hai trovato dove mettere uno script perchè venga eseguito all'avvio?
<zappo_> glpiana, buio pesto se non mi guidi
<zappo_> glpiana, comunque il testo di questa chat è molto piu leggibile di prima
<zappo_> piu definito
<glpiana> zappo_, mi pare strano
<glpiana> scrivi: xrandr
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458078/
<glpiana> zappo_, ma l'unico ingresso dello schermo è vga?
<zappo_> glpiana, no c'è anche hdmi e dvi-d ,ma non ho i cavi necesari
<glpiana> zappo_, secondo me col cavo adatto risolvi immediatamente senza menate. ma se vuoi proviamo con lo script
<glpiana> zappo_, apri le impostazioni
<techleo> ragazzi mi sapreste dire come gira ubuntu su un cellulare sony?
<glpiana> zappo_, apri la finestra a tutto schermo e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> !chat | techleo
<ubot-it> techleo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zappo_> glpiana, il tasto stamp non funzia provo a riavviare
<glpiana> zappo_, perchp?
<glpiana> perchè?
<zappo_> glpiana, perche c'è una finstra che non si chiude http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458199/
<glpiana> zappo_, da dove prendi questo output?
<zappo_> glpiana, da una finestra che si è aperta con il titolo:impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, ma non fa nulla. risolviamo la cosa se riusciamo a dirgli di avviare lo script. se non riesci col tasto stamp, apri la dash e cerca scrivi schermata
<zappo_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/gyzu59s63/12b135a6/
<glpiana> zappo_, ma io volevo la schermata delle impostazioni di sistema, per dirti dove potevi mettere lo script
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/59ci1xdmx/d0ea121a/
<glpiana> zappo_, niente, apri la dash e scrivi start, dovrebbe uscirti autostart o avvio automatico
<glpiana> zappo_, comunque a me non convince la tua grafica, hai un tema da "installazione venuta male". è una scelta tua?
<zappo_> glpiana, con start non esce nulla.Io ho installato senza fare variazioni.
<glpiana> zappo_, se clicchi sulla icona a sinistra, sulla barra in alto, nel menu c'è mica la voce autostart o avvio automatico o roba simile?
<zappo_> glpiana, vado a comperare un cavo displayPort-hdmi? non ho la presa hdmi sul pc!
<zappo_> glpiana, c'è " applicazioni di avvio "
<glpiana> olè!
<glpiana> zappo_, bene, intanto aprilo, poi apri l'editor di testi e incollaci dentro quello che ho scritto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458404/
<glpiana> zappo_, salva il file nella tua home e chiamalo, boh, fix_risoluzione.sh o come preferisci
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto riavvio?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> zappo_, dobbiamo rendere eseguibile il file anzitutto
<glpiana> zappo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: chmod +x fix_risoluzione.sh   (o come lo hai chiamato)
<zappo_> glpiana, non da nessun risultato
<glpiana> zappo_, non deve. ora torna alle applicazioni di avvio e scegli di aggiungere
<glpiana> zappo_, dai il nome che vuoi, poi cerca il file che hai creato
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> zappo_, ora, prima di riavviare, vediamo se sto file che hai creato funziona. ora sei a risoluzione 1024?
<zappo_> glpiana, si 1024-768
<glpiana> zappo_, nel terminale scrivi: ./fix_risoluzione.sh   o ./come_lo_hai_chiamato
<zappo_> glpiana, ok sono a 1920
<glpiana> zappo_, va bene, riavvia e vediamo se si comporta bene
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, il sistema si è riavviato alla risoluzione voluta 1920 ma rimane sempre aperta la finestra di prima ( impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor)
<zappo_> una finestra che non si puo chiudere
<glpiana> zappo_, proviamo un'altra via allora. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<zappo_> glpiana, The owner of /home/zappo/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<glpiana> zappo_, sì, ok, si è aperto l'editor?
<zappo_> e si apre gedit
<glpiana> zappo_, contenuto del file?
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458626/
<glpiana> zappo_, ok, in fondo, in una nuova riga, aggiungi: session-setup-script=/home/tuoutente/fix_risoluzione.sh                sostituende tuoutente col tuo nome utente e fix_risoluzione.sh col nome che hai dato al file
<zappo_> glpiana, e salvo?
<glpiana> zappo_, salva
<glpiana> zappo_, poi torna seulle applicazioni di avvio e disabilita quello che abbiamo agigunto rpima
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> zappo_, riavvia
<zappo_> glpiana, cosa devo dire? un'altro centro da aggiungere? sei mitico?grazie?hai una pazienza da giobbe? te li dico tutti!
<glpiana> zappo_, ascolta, se dovessi collegare un altro monitor o lo stesso con un adattatore, potresti avere problemi con quello script. nel caso, togligli l'eseguibilità o rinominalo se mai dovessi modificare il tuo hardware
<glpiana> zappo_, segnatela sta cosa, mi raccomando, che non è così immediato scoprire che abbiamo aggiunto uno script
<zappo_> glpiana, allora mi scrivo come devo fare.che comando devo dare?
<glpiana> zappo_, il file è nella tua home, con un qualsiasi file manager puoi rinominarlo o dalle sue proprietà togliere l'eseguibilità. da terminale: chmod -x fix_risoluzione.sh
<glpiana> ora scappo. ciao
<zappo_> glpiana, ciao e buona giornat
<traba> ciao chi mi aiuta con l istallazione driver per lo scanner???
<traba> la stampante epson funziona lo scanner no
<guest_63268> Ciao mi serve aiuto per installare il pacchetto hplip
<enzotib> guest_63268, qual è il problema?
<guest_63268> quando installo il pacchetto in modalità automatica mi da questo errore
<guest_63268> DEPENDENCY AND CONFLICT RESOLUTION
<guest_63268> ----------------------------------
<guest_63268> Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes build-essential'
<guest_63268> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<guest_63268> error: Command failed. Re-try #1...
<guest_78446> ciao qualcuno mi può dare una mano a installare il pacchetto hplip sul mio ubuntu 13.04? mi da un errore che non riesco a risolvere..
<guest_3453> ciao, disinstallando linux con l'opzione "elimina volume partizione", al riavvio mi è uscita questa scritta minimal bash like line editing is supported. for the list word, tab lists possible command completions. anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions vorrei sapere come fare ad accedere nuovamente a windows
<guest_3067> ciao, disinstallando linux con l'opzione "elimina volume partizione", al riavvio mi è uscita questa scritta minimal bash like line editing is supported. for the list word, tab lists possible command completions. anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions vorrei sapere come fare ad accedere nuovamente a windows
<guest_80231> ciao qualcuno mi può dare una mano a installare il pacchetto hplip sul mio ubuntu 13.04? mi da un errore che non riesco a risolvere..
<guest_20600> ciao, disinstallando linux con l'opzione "elimina volume partizione", al riavvio mi è uscitO: minimal bash like line editing is supported. for the list word, tab lists possible command completions. anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions ------vorrei sapere come fare ad accedere nuovamente a windows
<guest_40878> ciao, disinstallando linux con l'opzione "elimina volume partizione", al riavvio mi è uscitO: minimal bash like line editing is supported. for the list word, tab lists possible command completions. anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions ------vorrei sapere come fare ad accedere nuovamente a window
<[SLB]> non che riconnettersi n volte aiuti a ricevere una risposta più velocemente
<guest_40878> ?
<[SLB]> !
<guest_40878> cosa dovrei immettere affinchè tutto ritorni come prima??
<[SLB]> non lo so, ma se anziché andare via dopo 3 secondi, tornare e chiedere di nuovo, restassi un po' di più, forse la risposta prima o poi arriverà
<guest_40878> ho una connessione non ottimale... mi scuso
<[SLB]> no problem
<[SLB]> :)
<enzotib> guest_80231, scusami, il comando sudo apt-get install hplip non va?
<enzotib> guest_40878, ma hai eliminato il volume da Windows?
<guest_40878> si, seguendo una guida che mi diceva di fare così...
<enzotib> guest_40878, benissimo, quindi ora il bootloader non ha più il suo file di riferimento dove trovare le voci di menu di Grub
<guest_40878> che mi consigli di fare
<enzotib> guest_40878, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è fare un ripristino del bootloader di windows, dal disco di avvio di windows
<guest_40878> l'unica?
<guest_40878> come devo preocedere??
<enzotib> guest_40878, ce l'hai un disco di windows?
<guest_40878> no...
<enzotib> eh, procuratelo
<enzotib> non so se boot-repair o altre utility simili possono aiutare, probabilmente sì
<guest_40878> dopo l'acquisto del cd??
<enzotib> ma ti serve comunque un altro pc funzionante, oppure avviare questo con una live di ubuntu
<enzotib> no, guest_40878 sto pensando ad alternative al disco di windows
<enzotib> guest_40878, una live di ubuntu ce l'hai?
<[SLB]> se boot-repair sistema grub e non il bootloader in generale, non va, dato che linux adesso su quella macchina non esiste più
<guest_40878> perfetto... si; quello che ho usato per installarlo
<[SLB]> io reinstallerei linux quantomeno per avere grub funzionante, se dopo ti serve spazio lo elimini ma tenendo la partizione
<[SLB]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149674/how-to-create-or-recover-windows-bootloader-after-deleting-ubuntu-boot-drive
<enzotib> dal sito di Boot Repair sembrerebbe che è in grado di recuperare l'accesso a Windows
<[SLB]> forse non serve il dvd di windows, ma soltanto un exe contenuto al suo interno, non saprei
<[SLB]> ah bene
<enzotib> ora mi devo allontanare un attimo
<guest_40878> che mi consigliate?
<guest_18950> ciao ragazzi come si setta un proxy socks5
<guest_18950> ?
<guest_40878> c'è un sistema che eviti l'installazione di ubuntu??... o mi tocca per forza
<guest_40878> c'e qualcuno??
<enzotib> guest_40878, avvia con la live
<guest_40878> ma non mi fa accedere
<guest_40878> per l'installazione di ubuntu ho inserito la penna nel pc e ho selezionato la penna come prima posizione di avvio..
<enzotib> guest_40878, e poi?
<guest_40878> e poi ho scelto linux e ho proceduto coon l installazione
<enzotib> guest_40878, hai fatto l'installazione? e perché?
<guest_40878> in quel momento linux mi serviva.. c'è un modo per recuperare il pc ?
<enzotib> guest_40878, senti, se non riesco a capire cosa fai e perché, difficile che possa aiutarti
<enzotib> guest_40878, ma forse ti riferisci all'installazione che poi hai cancellato da windows?
<guest_40878> io ho installato linux attravr
<guest_40878> attrqaverso la chiavetta usb successsivamente l'ho disinstallato dall'opzione crea e formatta partizioni di windows
<enzotib> guest_40878, ok, riesci a riavviare da USB e scegliere "Prova Ubuntu"?
<guest_40878> no... mi apre direttamente grub
<enzotib> guest_40878, imposta bene il BIOS, deve partire
<guest_40878> non mi fa accedere al bios.. e quello il punto
<guest_40878> mi sa che stavolta l'ho combinata grossa eh..
<enzotib> guest_40878, questo non è un problema né di Ubuntu né di Windows, il BIOS dovrebbe apparire
<enzotib> se premi la sequenza giusta
<guest_40878> mi sai dire la sequenza?
<traba> ciao a tutti...chi mi aiuta a far funzionare lo scanner??? epson multifunzione la stampante funziona
<krabador> traba, dpkg -l | grep sane
<krabador> !pastebin | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<traba> il primo da digitare in un terminale?
<krabador> traba, si
<krabador> traba, puoi per favore specificare il modello preciso di stampante multifunzione?
<traba> xp-402
<traba> sono imbranato scusa ma che simboli sono dpgk?
<traba> poi?
<traba> non so come scriverlo
<krabador> traba, con la tastiera
<traba> ihih... ma i simboli???
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep sane
<krabador> "|" lo fai con il tasto vicino all'1 shift + \
<traba> sarò un mulo ma non me lo da
<traba> ok |||||||||
<traba> dpkg -I | grep sane
<krabador> è una "elle!
<traba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8460477/
<krabador> minuscola
<krabador> della tastiera
<krabador> ok, devo andare
<Bobbix> Sera... ho appena installato Ubuntu 12.04.1 ma noto subito una cosa stranissima (e non sono il solo).
<Bobbix> La directory /var/www è di root e non di www-data
<Bobbix> Posso anche cambiare il proprietario ma... non è che è cambiato qualcosa e faccio più danni?
<zombie9900> ciao dovrei installare ubuntu affianco a windows 7 32 bit come devo fare?
<akis24> sera
<guest_8003> buonasera a tutti
<guest_8003> ci sono dei programmi che per essere esguiti mi chiedono l accesso come root
<akis24> sera guest_8003
<guest_8003> io ho effettuato l accesso come root da terminale con il comando sudo su
<akis24> guest_8003: scrivi la password che hai impostato anche se non la leggi
<guest_8003> ciao akis24
<guest_8003> la password l ho scritta
<guest_8003> ma mi dice che è errata
<guest_8003> forse non è la stessa?
<akis24> guest_8003: se hai preso i permessi di root puoi eseguire tutti i programmi installati
<akis24> guest_8003: digita la password con attenzione e rispetta maiuscolo o minuscolo ecc
<krabador> guest_8003, sudo su, chiede la password, se inserisci la password, quella che hai settato in installazione, sbagliata, non hai accesso superutente
<guest_8003> ma centra qualcosa il fatto che il programma non lo sto avviando dal terminale?
<guest_8003> scusate l'ignoranza ma sono nuovo e quindi curioso :)
<akis24> guest_8003: a prescindere se richiede la password deve essere corretta
<guest_8003> sisi sono sicura di averla messa correttamente
<guest_8003> mi dice password errata
<guest_8003> ho provato anche a rimpostarla da capo
<guest_8003> ma niente
<guest_8003> mi dice che la passw è stata modificata correttamente
<guest_8003> ma poi quando la vado a inserire sul programma mi dice che e errata
<akis24> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Bobbix> ma come si installa phpmyadmin ???
<oniott> buona sera
<oniott> ho un problema con mysql
<oniott> non riesco a cambiare la password
<oniott> utilizzo ubuntu server
<oniott> non so ma da quando la chat è cambiata nessuno risponde piu
<Bobbix> Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Bobbix> phpmyadmin dice che manca MySqli ma c'è ed è anche in php.ini insomma tutto è come dovrebbe essere e Apache2 è stato riavviato.
<Bobbix> Che caspita vuole ancora?
<Bobbix> :) Beccato una serata no eh? vabbè... buonanotte a tutti.
<akis24> oniott  Bobbix  non sempre si hanno le risposte e comunque forse sono domande da porre  in chat visto che non riguardano il sistema .. ubuntu
<akis24> oniott:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql/PasswordReset
<oniott> scusate
<oniott> utilizzo ubuntu-server e sto installando server web quindi mi sembra inerente
<oniott> ma forse sbaglio
<akis24> oniott: leggi la guida linkata sopra
<oniott> ok grazie
<akis24> oniott:  e anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<guest_81074> buona sera.
<krabador> !ciao | guest_81074
<ubot-it> guest_81074: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_81074> ho un problema, ho scaricato una versione di ubuntu ma non ho la minima idea di come fare ad'installarla poiche le mie capacità tecniche sono abbastanza basse
<krabador> guest_81074, allora, puoi fare una pendrive usb, o un dvd, per fare il supporto di installazione che ti servirà per fare formalmente l'installazioe
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_81074
<ubot-it> guest_81074: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | guest_81074
<ubot-it> guest_81074: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> seguendo queste 2 guide
<krabador> fai partire il supporto di intsallazione in boot , nella macchina in cui devi installarlo
<krabador> puoi poi provare il sistema prima di installarlo, scegliendo l'opzione "prova ubuntu "
<krabador> oppure passare direttamente all'installazione selezionando "installa"
<krabador> se la macchina ha uefi
<krabador> !uefi | guest_81074
<ubot-it> guest_81074: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> consulta questa pagina del wiki
<guest_81074> ok ti ringrazio molto ora provo =)
<guest_81074> io vorrei però andare a sostituire windows con ubuntu eliminando windows definitivamente
<krabador> guest_81074, allora
<krabador> guest_81074, puoi tranquillamente farlo ed è una delle opzioni di installazione
<krabador> sebbene è sconsigliabile farlo
<krabador> guest_81074, di che pc parliamo?
<guest_81074> acer aspire9800 è un portatile del 2005 se non sbaglio è davvero vecchio e poco potente ma avendo rotto quello nuovo ne ho bisogno di uno provvisorio, cosi sono tornato a riutilizzare questo ma il  miglior sistema operativo da metterci sopra è la versione di ubuntu per i pc meno potenti
<guest_81074> sbaglio?
<krabador> guest_81074, allora, ti conviene andare su lubuntu
<krabador> xubuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> sono le versioni di ubuntu piu' indicate per pc datati
<krabador> lubuntu la piu' indicata in assoluto
<guest_81074> ma poso eliminare windows presente nel pc sostituendolo con questa versione?
<krabador> guest_81074, puoi
<krabador> guest_81074, ma come ti dicevo, io personalmente te lo sconsiglierei, dovesse capitarti qualcosa che devi fare assolutamente e soltanto con qualcosa che gira solo su windows, potrebbe poi esser molto seccante
<guest_81074> avere 2 sistemi operativi nel pc non ne riducono le prestazioni?
<krabador> guest_81074, no
<krabador> nessuno è interpellato dal'altro
<krabador> quando uno dei 2 funziona
<krabador> all'accensione del pc, hai una schermata in cui scegliere
<guest_81074> ah, okok ti ringrazio molto dovessi avere dei problemi chiedo scusi per il disturbo
<antare131> chi sa aiutarmi ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla 14.05 e non parte piu. arriva al desktop e non fa piu nulla
<guest_47615> buonasera a tutti
<guest_47615> avrei un problema con la tty
<guest_47615> (le)
<guest_47615> se premo ctrl+alt+ f2..3..4.. non compare nulla.. schermo nero
<guest_47615> idem f1
<guest_47615> ho installato lubuntu 14.04 perchè mi serviva installare con supporto raid
<guest_47615> qualche idea su come risolvere?
<krabador> guest_47615, scheda video ati?
<guest_47615> no nvidia gt750
<krabador> guest_47615, al momento stai usando i driver nvidia closed, o i nouveau, gli open?
<guest_47615> provo a riavviare ho installato i driver nvidia dal ppa  xorg-edgers
<guest_47615> no non ho installato nulla.. quindi i nouveau
<guest_47615> ho installato ora i closed
<guest_47615> li devo provare
<krabador> guest_47615, lascia stare i ppa
<guest_47615> perchè?
<krabador> guest_47615, ubuntu te li fa installare nei repo ufficiali
<guest_47615> la 750 non c'è nei repo ufficili
<guest_47615> ufficiali
<guest_47615> gli ultimi disponibili sono i 331
<guest_47615> ma la mia è supportata dalla 334
<guest_47615> quindi non me li trova
<krabador> guest_47615, piuttosto che installare un ppa, installa il .run di nvidia
<guest_47615> non posso.. senza console :-D
<guest_47615> con x in funzione non parte l'installazione
<guest_47615> e non posso terminare x sennò resto con lo schermo nero senza cursore..
<krabador> guest_47615, allora, puoi scaricarlo con wget
<krabador> terminare x
<krabador> e far partire l'installazione
<guest_47615> non ho la console...
<guest_47615> se termino x resto col pc acceso e lo schermo nero
<guest_47615> SENZA cursori, prompt ecc..
<krabador> guest_47615, allora puoi farlo da console di ripristinon
<guest_47615> non va manco quella :-D
<krabador> avviando ubuntu in recovery, abilitando la rete, ed accedendo a terminale root
<guest_47615> grub non mi fa apparire il menù
<krabador> guest_47615, ti appare grub ?
<guest_47615> e ho settato il timeout a 10 secondi
<guest_47615> no
<guest_47615> q.q
<krabador> guest_47615, allora
<krabador> guest_47615, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<guest_47615> ok fatto
<krabador> che monitor hai?
<guest_47615> philips 23"
<krabador> guest_47615, scusami, da terminale puoi mandare xrandr ?
<guest_47615> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<guest_47615> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
<guest_47615> default connected primary 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<guest_47615>    1280x1024       0.0*
<guest_47615>    1024x768        0.0
<guest_47615> ops
<guest_47615> dicevi?
<krabador> guest_47615, allora in #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480    decommenti mettendo GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024
<krabador> senza cancelletto iniziale
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii e vedi che fa grub
<guest_47615> ok grazie
<guest_47615> provemo..
<guest_47615> ciaoo
<guest_34699> rieccomi
<guest_34699> ora ho le tty!!!
<guest_34699> sei un grande!!!
<guest_34699> grazie mille!!
<guest_34699> ciao e grazie ancora!!
#ubuntu-it 2014-09-30
<guest_5902> salve,
<Manuz> ciao
<guest_5902> io avrei un probela: di recente ho installato ubuntu e ora dovrei eliminarlo per installarne un'altra versione
<guest_5902> ma non so da che parte iniziare poiche le mie competenze sono scarse
<Manuz> perche' devi eliminarlo?
<guest_5902> per reinstallarlo ma una versione differente
<Manuz> sempre Ubuntu?
<guest_5902> sisi
<Manuz> che versione hai attualmente?
<guest_5902> devo installare la versione piu leggera
<guest_5902> aspetta che te lo dico subito
<guest_5902> xubuntu
<guest_5902> ma volevo la versione piu leggera
<Manuz> lubuntu?
<guest_5902> si dovrei installare quella
<Manuz> capisco
<guest_5902> ma prima devo rimuovere questa
<Manuz> accidenti computer vecchiotto se non ti tiene manco xubuntu..
<guest_5902> ma non ho la minima idea di come si faccia
<guest_5902> è datato sisi
<guest_5902> mi serve provvisioriamente è il mio vecchio portatite
<Manuz> vabbe' comunque se devi mettere lubuntu
<guest_5902> rotto ieri il mio pc
<Manuz> ti scarichi la iso
<Manuz> crei una chiavetta o dvd avviabile
<Manuz> e lo installi..
<guest_5902> gia fatto
<guest_5902> ah se lo installo si cancella
<guest_5902> xubuntu?
<Manuz> be quando vai a installarlo da zero te lo formatta
<guest_5902> comunque lo tiene ma volevo io quella piu leggera
<guest_5902> okok
<guest_5902> grazie
<Manuz> per farlo bene formatta tutto
<Manuz> parti da zero
<Manuz> se non hai dati o altro da tenere
<guest_5902> come faccio a formattare tutto?
<guest_5902> nono
<guest_5902> non ho dati
<Manuz> be quando lo installi ti verra' fuori che lo formatta,alla creazioni delle varie partizioni
<guest_5902> ah okok in quel senso li, ma se io volessi formattare completamente il pc per poi installarci solo ubuntu?
<Manuz> lo formatta in fase di installazione del nuovo sistema...
<Manuz> quando vai a creare le partizioni metti la spunta sui quadratini che ti escono e lui formatta tutto prima di installare...
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di fare una domanda tecnica
<Mattia_mi> buongiorno, ho un problema
<gio_crystal> dimmi mattia magari ti posso aiutare
<gio_crystal> rieccomi mattia
<Mattia_mi> ok ho installato vmwae per poter utilzzare piu s.o contempraneamente da wndows 8.1, quando installo ubuntu hodei problemi di risoluzione, le icone ed i menu sono piccolissimi, anche ingrandendo le icone dalle impostazioni del monitor cmq la freccietta e il menu del tatso destro rmane piccolissimo
<Mattia_mi> sarei tentato di provre ad installare ubuntu direttamente come secondo s.o senza vmware ma se poi ho lo stesso problema?? non posso disinstallare ubuntusenza frmattare il pc e quindi sn frenato da effettuare l insallazione
<gio_crystal> vai su impostazioni di sistema
<gio_crystal> aspetto
<gio_crystal> e in basso a detra ce una linea di regolazione la porti a 42
<gio_crystal> invece per le pagine internet devi cambiare la percentuale
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mattia_mi> adesso provo, cmq non mi riconosce il monitor
<Mattia_mi> perchè e un nuovo notebook con risoluzione alta ed e touch
<Mattia_mi> modello xps 15 della dell
<gio_crystal> sistema ubuntu ????
<Mattia_mi> esatto
<gio_crystal> CHE SISTEMA HAI ???
<gio_crystal> scus per il maiuscolo
<akis24> ! chat | Mattia_mi  gio_crystal
<ubot-it> Mattia_mi  gio_crystal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mattia_mi> windows 8.1 cmq ho risolto t ringrazio molto :)
<Mattia_mi> buona giornata
<guest_28216> buongiorno, cambiand le impostazioni dello schermo adesso mi trovo con delle icone gignti che nonmi permettono di entrare nelle impostazioni monitor per rimpicciolire iltutto, esiste una sorta di funzone che ripristini alle impostazioni originali all avvio?
<akis24> guest_28216: leggi qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=213596msg1526053
<guest_28216> non funziona
<guest_28216> comando sudo inesistente e file non trovato o.O
<guest_28216> eccomi sn qua
<guest_28216> :)
<glpiana> guest_75073, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get -f install
<guest_28216> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464781/
<guest_28216> fatto
<glpiana> guest_28216, apt-cache policy python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
<guest_28216> ora faccio
<guest_28216> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464790/ ok
<glpiana> guest_28216, sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
<guest_28216> ok fatto senza errori
<glpiana> guest_28216, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<guest_28216> fatto
<guest_28216> ma non e successo nulla
<glpiana> guest_28216, oki, procedi col reset di unity allora
<guest_28216> come si fa?
<guest_31531> salve
<glpiana> !unityreset | guest_28216
<ubot-it> guest_28216: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<guest_28216> fatto ha installato senza errori ma il second comano all avvio non ha fatto nulla O.o
<glpiana> guest_28216, è normale che molti comandi non dicano niente
<glpiana> guest_28216, chiudi la sessione e rientra, oppure riavvia il sistema
<guest_28216> anzi scusa ecco l errore
<guest_28216> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464828/
<glpiana> guest_28216, non è un errore
<glpiana> dice solo che il pacchetto è già installato
<guest_28216> ah ok adesso ho riavviato vediamo se è successo qualcosa
<guest_28216> non è cambiato nulla sempre gigante
<glpiana> guest_28216, ma hai dato   dconf reset -f /org/compiz ?
<guest_28216> si mattia@ubuntu:~$ dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<guest_28216> mattia@ubuntu:~$
<guest_28216> e non ha fato ulla
<guest_28216> ho capito reinstallo tutto grazie lo stesso :)
<glpiana> -.-
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> non va la grafica... reinstallo, eh già, ho capito
<calimero_82> salve
<calimero_82> non riesco a iinstallare lo scanner nella stampante epsondx4400, sto seguendo il wiki ma mi son bloccato su un punto
<calimero_82> quando dice di installare pipslitecup e iscan
<glpiana> calimero_82, cosa ti blocca? non trovi i file?
<calimero_82> non riesco a trovarli
<calimero_82> sto seguendo la guida passo passo
<calimero_82> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti#Installazione_dello_scanner
<glpiana> calimero_82, due minuti e arrivo
<calimero_82> grazie
<glpiana> calimero_82, tu intanto rileggi bene la parte iniziale della guida
<calimero_82> glpiana,  fatto tutto
<calimero_82> ho fatto con calma tutti i passaggi
<calimero_82> nei pacchetti necessari non mi faceva scaricare libgkt1.2 e libgtk1.2-commons e li ho presi nella versione 2.0
<glpiana> Scaricare i driver
<glpiana> Scaricare nella propria Home i pacchetti .rpm presenti a questo indirizzo,
<glpiana> questo lo hai letto?
<glpiana> calimero_82, modello della stampante?
<calimero_82> si letto non si collega
<calimero_82> stylusdx4400
<glpiana> calimero_82, rimanda la cosa allora
<calimero_82> non ho capito, che devo fare?
<glpiana> calimero_82, ma per curiosità, se scrivi: sudo scanimage > provascanner.png       cosa fa?
<calimero_82> scanimage: no SANE devices found
<glpiana> calimero_82, ok.
<calimero_82> glpiana,  da quanto letto basta solo che installo quei due file cups e iscan
<calimero_82> ma non riesco a trovarli
<glpiana> calimero_82, service unavaiable vuol dire che il servizio non è disponibile
<glpiana> calimero_82, per cui riprova in un altro momento
<calimero_82> ok
<glpiana> anzi, aspetta
<glpiana> calimero_82, prova ora
<glpiana> calimero_82, altriemnti dimmi se hai una 32 o una 64 bit
<calimero_82> 32
<glpiana> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=31834&DSCCHK=97a5d952171b35e53aa59f7bf93a62e895005382
<glpiana> dimmi se carichi sta pagina
<calimero_82> però volevo dirti che in automatico ubuntu m ha installato solo la stampante
<calimero_82> glpiana,  servizio non disponibile
<glpiana> dammi un attimo
<calimero_82> scusami
<glpiana> calimero_82, cosa devo scusarti?
<calimero_82> che ti mettevo fretta
<glpiana> calimero_82, no, intendevo aspetta che metto i file in dropbox
<glpiana> calimero_82, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501082/epson/iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb
<glpiana> calimero_82, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501082/epson/iscan_2.30.0-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<glpiana> calimero_82, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501082/epson/iscan-data_1.30.0-1_all.deb
<glpiana> calimero_82, scaricali tutti e tre
<calimero_82> fatto
<glpiana> ma poi installa il secondo e il terzo
<glpiana> penso che il primo non ti serva
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> basta che clicco giusto?
<glpiana> calimero_82, prova
<calimero_82> dice errore la dipendeza non può essere soddisfatta
<calimero_82> forse serve che clicco prima il 1?
<glpiana> calimero_82, quale stai installando?
<calimero_82> il 2 che m hai dato
<glpiana> calimero_82, parti dal terzo
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> sta andando poi il 2 e vediamo se va?
<glpiana> sì
<calimero_82> installao il 2 ora?
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> fatto
<glpiana> calimero_82, bene
<glpiana> calimero_82, sudo sane-find-scanner
<calimero_82> nada
<glpiana> calimero_82, sudo scanimage -L
<calimero_82> niente
<glpiana> castacca la stampante e ricollegala
<calimero_82> scusa se ti interrompo
<calimero_82> ma non abbiamo installato cups
<glpiana> calimero_82, poi di nuovo: sudo sane-find-scanner
<calimero_82> nons erve?
<glpiana> calimero_82, scusa se te lo dico, ma cus riguarda la stampante. hai detto che è già installata
<glpiana> *cups
<calimero_82> pipslite-cups questo non sono riuscito a installarlo dalla guida
<glpiana> calimero_82, ma hai detto che la stampante è già installata!
<calimero_82> ah quindi se la stampante funziona già è installato in automatico?
<calimero_82> si la funziona di stampa va
<calimero_82> solo lo scanner no
<glpiana> calimero_82, allora. la guida parla di quellla roba nella sezione relativa alla stampante. hai visto o no?
<calimero_82> no perhè non sono andato avanti visto che m'ero bloccato a quel passaggio
<calimero_82> non volevo fare casini
<glpiana> calimero_82, va beh, stacca sta stampante e poi ricollegala
<calimero_82> fatto staccata e ricollegata
<glpiana> calimero_82, dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8465278/
<calimero_82> glpiana,
<glpiana> calimero_82, sudo sane-find-scanner
<calimero_82> niente posto?
<glpiana> posta
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8465292/ glpiana
<glpiana> calimero_82, sudo scanimage -L
<calimero_82> nessun scanner identificato
<jester-> sarà rotto
<calimero_82> parte su xp
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3431997   è per 10.10 ma il procedimento questo è
<calimero_82> quindi che mi consigliate?
<calimero_82> lo continuo a fare su partizione xp lo scanner?
<glpiana> mmm...
<guest_21400> Buon giorno a tutti
<guest_21400> scusate un problema sono entrato a far parte del mondo linux da 2 minuti
<guest_21400> ho installato Ubuntu 14.04.01
<guest_21400> ma non riesco a far partire internet
<guest_21400> l'ho installato su Mac
<guest_21400> non leggeva il wifii cosi' mi sono collegato con un cavo direttamente al router  ma nulla
<calimero_82> glpiana,  sto in utenti e gruppi e ho selezionato: utilizzare gli scanner
<glpiana> calimero_82, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501082/epson/iscan-plugin-cx4400-2.1.3-1.i386.rpm scaricalo e poi convertilo in .deb con alien
<guest_21400> lo scarico e dopo?
<guest_21400> era rivolto a me?
<guest_21400> a no scusa
<guest_21400> glpiana scusami mi puoi aiutare?
<calimero_82> ok glpiana  ora converto
<jester-> guest_21400: su mac recente?
<guest_21400> 2009
<guest_21400> 20''
<jester-> hai pigliato la iso per mac?
<jester-> guest_21400: però sei un po masochista
<guest_21400> si si si e' installato tutto
<guest_21400> tranne quello
<jester-> quello cosa
<guest_21400> il network wifiii
<guest_21400> ho visto che e' un problema comune a molti
<jester-> guest_21400: il network c'è di serie serve il driver, che scheda monta
<guest_21400> ho provato a attivare la scheda e' una ..
<calimero_82> fatto glpiana  ora lo lancio giusto?
<guest_21400> soft
<guest_21400> sof
<guest_21400> scusa
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> guest_21400: lspci | grep-i network
<guest_21400> spetta che la cerco
<jester-> guest_21400: lspci | grep -i network
<calimero_82> fatto glpiana
<guest_21400> Broadcom 802.11
<guest_21400> ho gia' scaricato i driver e copiati in home
<jester-> guest_21400:  fa vedere la riposta completa
<jester-> guest_21400: sei collegato a cavo?
<jester-> guest_21400: devi installare bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> guest_21400: e linux-firmware-nonfree
<glpiana> calimero_82, installalo e poi stacca e riattacca lo scanner. poi sudo sane-find-scanner
<calimero_82> fatto glpiana  nada
<guest_21400> ho gia scaricato bcmwl-kernel-source
<calimero_82> avevo chiuso e riaccso l
<jester-> guest_21400: segui installazione driver Sta senza connessione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<guest_21400> linux firmware non ancora
<jester-> li hai nel dvd o usb
<guest_21400> BCM4322,
<guest_21400> io ho questa cheda
<guest_21400> ho gia' seguito le istruzioni alla lettera ma quando vado a installare in Ubuntu center softweare
<guest_21400> il pacchetto apply changes si ferma li
<jester-> guest_21400: sei collegato a internet?
<guest_21400> si ma non vedo la connessione
<glpiana> calimero_82, boh, non so cosa altro farti provare
<calimero_82> vabbè grazie lo stesso
<calimero_82> :d
<calimero_82> :)
<guest_21400> su network controller
<calimero_82> vado nella èartizione xp e lo utilizzo da là, grazie ancora glpiana
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi buon appetito
<guest_21400> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322
<guest_21400> 802.11a/b/g/n
<jester-> guest_21400: se vai per i cazzi tuoi difficile che si risolva, ed è una roba da poco
<guest_21400> ok ricapitoliamo
<guest_21400> che devo fare?
<jester-> a parte che ubuntu su un mac è da ricovero
<jester-> guest_21400: sei collegato a internet?
<guest_21400> si ho collegato il cavo ma non funziona
<jester-> allora non sei collegato
<jester-> quindi
<jester-> [13:36:31] <jester-> guest_21400: segui installazione driver Sta senza connessione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<guest_21400> no senno  e' questo il problem
<guest_21400> ho gia fatto
<guest_21400> quel sito mi dice di verificare la scheda fatto
<guest_21400> dice di scaricare i driver dal cd fatto
<jester-> guest_21400: va bè continua ad andare per i cavoli tuoi
<guest_21400> poi?
<jester-> devi scaricare e installare le dipendenze descritte
<jester-> poi la guida ti scrive pure i comandi da terminale
<guest_21400> ok intendi queste dipendenze? /pool/main/d/dkms.deb
<jester-> Installare i pacchetti dkms.deb, patch.deb, fakeroot, e bcmwl. I suddetti pacchetti si trovano nel cd di installazione di Ubuntu nei seguenti percorsi:
<jester-> guest_21400: dove li hai messi
<guest_21400> su home
<guest_21400> e poi ho visto che quando li lancio si parcheggiano su additional drivers
<jester-> installali con sudo dpkg -i dkms.deb patch.deb etc etc
<jester-> nome dei pacchetti copiati
<guest_21400> Su progress di ubuntu software c'e' scritto waiting for required medium che vuol dire?
<jester-> guest_21400: devi fare da terminale
<jester-> leggi o piipelculo
<jester-> guest_21400: hai copiato i pacchetti nella home?
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i nomipacchitti divisi da uno spazio
<guest_21400> sudo dpkg-i  b43-fwcutter*
<jester-> no
<jester-> hai preso quello sbagliato
<guest_21400> ah
<jester-> bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> guest_21400: devi sccriver tutti i pacchetti separati da spazio
<jester-> guest_21400: hai segato osx?
<guest_21400> si si
<guest_21400> c'ho solo Ubuntu
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> guest_21400: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom --->Installazione driver STA senza connessione internet
<ExPBoy> urca
<guest_21400> mi arrendo e torno a installare Lion
<jester-> mavricks te lo danno a gratis
<guest_21400> maveriks si appena aggiungo un paio di g di ram
<guest_21400> Ubuntu qui ha troppi problemi
<jester-> guest_21400: ubuntu è la bindi osx la bellucci
<jester-> poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti
<b00k3r> jester- io direi il contrario
<b00k3r> lol
<jester-> b00k3r: gusti sono gusti ma bindi o peggio è
<guest_21400> mi sarebbe piaciuto ma appena installato e subito problemi da risolvere mi sembra di essere tornato a windows degli anni 90
<b00k3r> jester- la bindi la lascio a te :D
<glpiana> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest_21400> prova a digitarmi una liena di comando esatta vediamo se funziona
<guest_21400> ultimo tentativo
<guest_21400> sudo...
<jester-> guest_21400: nome estatto dei pacchetti che hai copiato
<glpiana> guest_21400, un comando per fare cosa?
<guest_21400> uno di questi pacchetti che dicevi
<jester-> guest_21400: il coamando te l'ho scritto 4 volte
<guest_21400> ma per intero
<jester-> guest_21400: eh
<jester-> guest_21400: digiti i prime tre caratteri e batti tab
<guest_21400> c'e da dire anche che non riconosce la tastiera e nemmeno la lingua
<guest_21400> mi sa che l'installazione e' da rifare
<guest_21400> se volessi reinstallare UBUNTU come si fa? clicco c alla riacensione?
<jester-> guest_21400: al menu scegli la lingua italica e fai come hai fatto prima
<jester-> guest_21400: alt per vedere il dvd o la usb
<jester-> guest_21400: se hai ancora la partizione di ripristino usala e pace
<guest_21400> no sto provando a reinstallarlo e mi ha gia chiesto la lingua
<guest_21400> buon segno
<krabador> guest_21400, installa con la macchina connessa ad internet
<guest_21400> ho due Mac su uno ho maverick sull' altro ho messo UBUNTU e su questo ho windows
<guest_21400> si si fatto lo sto facendo
<jester-> guest_21400: alla prima schermata puoi scegliere la lingua
<guest_21400> fatto
<guest_21400> sta macchinando
<guest_21400> incrociamo le dita
<jester-> guest_21400: avrai lo stesso problema ma col cavo eth se non è sbagliato dritto o cross dovrebbe andare
<krabador> guest_21400, se installi facendo partire l'installazione da sessione live, tramite "prova ubuntu " e navighi, non dovresti avere problemi
<alfredo> Ciao, alcuni tasti della tastiera non digitano il carattere segnato. per piacere mi aiutereste a reimpostare la tastiera?
<glpiana> alfredo, basta andare sulle impostazioni dei dispositivi di input e selezionare la corretta mappatura
<glpiana> alfredo, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<alfredo> non ricordo piu.
<glpiana> alfredo, ha una barra di lato a sinistra? o in basso?
<alfredo> a sinistra ho tutte le icone di office, UbuntuOne, Skype, ecc
<glpiana> alfredo, ok, ha una barra a sinistra. allora clicca sull'icona in alto adestra, fatta come una rotella, e apri le impostazioni di sistema
<alfredo> si
<glpiana> alfredo, vedi varie icone. una riguarda i dispositivi di input (mouse e tastiera) o anche solo la tastiera
<alfredo> vedo tastiera e  anche InserimentoTesto
<glpiana> alfredo, rova prima su tastiera e vedi se c'è la sezione relativa alla mappatura
<alfredo> mappatura non l ho trovato.
<alfredo> pero io non ho cambiato niente.
<alfredo> all-improvviso oggi ho provato a scrivere su firefox e alcuni caratteri sono tutti sbagliati.
<alfredo> non riesco piu a mettere nemmeno le password
<glpiana> alfredo, un secondo solo, che non ho ubuntu sotto mano
<alfredo> si. grazie.
<glpiana> alfredo, allora, vediamo. se apri tastiera ti appare una finestra. ha più schede?
<alfredo> si> Digitazione e Scorciatoie
<glpiana> alfredo, oki, prendi una schermata della scheda digitazione
<glpiana> !image | alfredo
<ubot-it> alfredo: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> alfredo, nazi dai, facciamo prima in altro modo
<glpiana> alfredo, è una tastiera italiana qwerty?
<alfredo> http://postimg.org/image/6xfdfc8b3/1832796b/
<alfredo> si [ una tastiera qwerty
<alfredo> ho un laptop
<alfredo> ma [ da dieci anni che funzione bene
<glpiana> alfredo, aspetta, vedi in alto sulla barra? c'è un riquadrno con scritto "en"
<alfredo> quale barra_
<glpiana> alfredo, dove hai l'orologio
<alfredo> ah si
<glpiana> orologio volume batteria...
<glpiana> ecco, clicca su En
<glpiana> col sinistro o col destro, dovresti poter entrare nelle impostazioni
<alfredo> wow che ca..ata
<glpiana> rimetti la tastiera italiana
<alfredo> chissà che cosa avrò toccato involontariamente
<alfredo> fatto.
<alfredo> grazie mille.
<glpiana> :)
<alfredo> ora ho capito.
<alfredo> perfetto.
<alfredo> è servita l'immagine :)
<alfredo> grazie ancora. ti saluto.
<akis24> sera
<not2bad> buongiorno, scaricati i due file compressi .iso ed ora non so come procedere alla masterizzazione su chiavetta con ISOTOUSB......ma i file devono essere scompattati ? e poi perche sono 2 ? thankz
<akis24> not2bad: il file .iso se riferito a ubuntu è uno solo
<akis24> not2bad: per trasferirli su usb se sei sunwindows usa questo : ..
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> !download | not2bad:
<ubot-it> not2bad:: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<alberto70> Buona serata. Ho bisogno di un aiuto. Ho installato un server LTSP con successo riuscendo ad attribuire degli ip fissi ai thin client collegati che funzionano correttamente. Andandomi però a collegare ad un server aziendale che incrocia il nome host e l'indirizzo ip della macchina richiedente (il thin client), il server rifiuta la chiamata perche'
<alberto70> a lui arriva l'ip del server LTSP ed il nome host di quest'ultimo e non ip ed host del thin client. Ho ovviamente cercato in giro ma non sono riuscito a sapere se è possibile far si che sulla rete il thin client sia riconosciuto con il suo ip e nome host e non con quello del server LTSP. Esiste un sistema? Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento.
<Siradh> buonasera,vorrei parlare su Skype ma il mio pc con ubuntu 14.04 non riconose il microfono incorporato nelle cuffie. Come posso fare? grazie mille
<cristian_c> Siradh, apri intanto pavucontrol o le impostazioni audio
<Siradh> ok
<Siradh> fatto,poi?
<cristian_c> Siradh, scheda Infressi
<cristian_c> *Ingressi
<Siradh> ok,poi?
<cristian_c> Siradh, cosa vedi?
<Siradh> vedo un riquadro con la scritta:*registro suono da* ma non vedo il microfono
<cristian_c> Siradh, per favore , posta una schermata
<Siradh> come faccio? scusami ma sono nuovo
<cristian_c> !image | Siradh
<ubot-it> Siradh: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Siradh> http://postimg.org/image/rm568lhzf/
<cristian_c> Siradh, apri un terminale
<Siradh> aperto,cosa scrivo?
<cristian_c> Siradh, arecord -l
<cristian_c> !paste | posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Siradh> aspetta per favore
<Siradh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467285/plain/
<Siradh> si fa cosi giusto?
<cristian_c> togli il plain
<Siradh> ok
<Siradh> paste.ubuntu.com/8467285
<cristian_c> Siradh, posta una schermata di alsamixer
<chris_75034> salve avrei bisogno di un aiuto nell'installazione di ubuntu..qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno |  chris_75034
<ubot-it> chris_75034: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Siradh> cristian-c,cosa vuoi vedere di alsamixer?
<chris_75034> dopo aver caricato l'iso sulla chiavetta a avviato il boot con priorita da usb mi dice sistema operativo mancante,,,ho portato il pc da un tecnico che mi  ha raso al suolo l'hard disck e ho riptovato ma nnt da fare
<cristian_c> Siradh, alsamixer --view capture
<cristian_c> chris_75034, posta una foto
<Siradh> http://postimg.org/image/7bo3oilhl/
<cristian_c> Siradh, prova a cambiare la sorgente
<cristian_c> canali input source
<chris_75034> non penso ci sia bisogno..schermo nero con (missing operating system)
<cristian_c> chris_75034, postala lo stesso
<Siradh> cosa metto?
<cristian_c> Siradh, quali opzioni hai?
<akis24> chris_75034: e che centrava hard-disk del pc ? si doveva avviare da live usb
<Siradh> Line,Rear Mic e Front mic
<cristian_c> Siradh, bene, dov'è collegato il mic?
<Siradh> ho risolto
<chris_75034> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tomozA23SS2N9fLiw7bf
<chris_75034> ho seguito le istruzioni ma nnt da fare..ho anche provato ha installare la versione 12. m stesso risultato
<akis24> chris_75034:  il fatto che dica sistema operativo mancante ovvia conseguenza di aver piallato hard-disk  altrimenti si avviava il sistema installato su hard-disk
<akis24> chris_75034: come hai creato la usb ? con quale sistema e quale programma ?
<chris_75034> no ma l'ho fatto piallare nella speranza che si installasse xk anche prima faceva la stessa storia
<chris_75034> ho semplicemente spostato il file con il programmi di windows
<chris_75034> si usa qualche software specifico?
<akis24> !usbwin | chris_75034
<ubot-it> chris_75034: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<chris_75034> ma posso usarlo in un pc in cui non devo installare ubuntu?
<akis24> chris_75034:  si ovvio per crearti la usb e basta
<chris_75034> hahha scusate la deficenza
<chris_75034> il link della guida non va..cmq ci sto gia provando sta caricando nella pennetta l'iso..
<alessio> ciao a tutti
<alessio> avrei bisogno di una mano con la retroilluminazione
<chris_75034> vi ringrazio per adesso andato...grazie mille
<alessio> in pratica non si riesce a regolare la retroillumazione, qualsiasi numero equivale a bassa retroillumazione
<cristian_c> Alexandro, lo schermo è tipicamente scuro?
<cristian_c> *alessio
<akis24> sera
<AcerE5> Salve  a tutti ho un problema enorme, ho un Acer E5 comprato meno di 2 settimane fa con windows 8 all'interno, il sistema mi dava problemi allora ho messo windows 7 ma i driver non sono compatibili quindi ho dovuto lasciar perdere e ora volevo mettere ubuntu 14.04 LTS ma esso si blocca nel momento in cui tramite boot do Prova Ubuntu Prima Dell' Ins
<AcerE5> tallazione o qualunche altra cosa io clicchi, come posso fare con ubuntu dato che ho urgente bisogno del computer per lavoro ? Grazie millw
<krabador> !uefi | AcerE5
<ubot-it> AcerE5: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> hai verificato la presenza di uefi sul pc?
<AcerE5> Grazie ora gli dò un'occhiata si è presente
<AcerE5> è in modalità UEFI  ma il problema rimane lo stesso
<krabador> leggi la guida, indica come comportarsi in presenza di uefi
<AcerE5> si comprare la schermata nera ma il prblema è che si blocca l'ho letta
<krabador> AcerE5, se devi lavorare, con urgenza, considera che se installi ubuntu devi poi vedere se c'è quello che ti serve per lavorare
<krabador> AcerE5, allora
<krabador> la guida dice chiaramente di disabilitare
<AcerE5> grazie lo stesso
<AcerE5> buona serata
<brian72> sera raga , non riesco ad eseguire l avanzamento della versione
<brian72> e non capisco perche non mi fa avanzare =
<krabador> brian72, apri un terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brian72> krabador:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8468050/
<krabador> brian72, raring ringtail, la 13.04 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> i repositories sono offline
<brian72> krabador:appunto voglio avanzare
<brian72> krabador:non esiste nessun metodo ?
<raf> ciao a tutti
<krabador> brian72, i repositories, sono offlone
<krabador> brian72, devi eseguire un installazione completa, da capo
<krabador> brian72, fai un backup
<brian72> O.o krabador ma che polita e ?
<brian72> politica
<brian72> cioe adesso ho un sistema operativo completamente inutile e non ho metodo se non da capo di avanzare il sistema ?
<brian72> krabador: lasciando un pc completo fuori da tutto ?
<krabador> brian72, questo sistema è connesso ad internet?
<brian72> krabador:si
<cristian_c> brian72, beh, è come utilizzare xp da aprile 2014
<brian72> ChanServ:si ma almeno ti danno sempre l opportunita di avanzare
<krabador> brian72, allora perchè non hai eseguito l'aggiornamento alla 13.10 quando ti è stato richiesto?
<brian72> krabador: perche lo collegato da pochi mesi su internet
<krabador> brian72, le lts sono supportate 5 anni, le intermedie , come la 13.04 , 9 mesi
<krabador> dopo di che o si passa al sistema successivo, e viene chiesto all'utente
<krabador> in corrispondenza del'uscita
<brian72> krabador:come faccio a vedere che versione ho ?
<krabador> brian72, http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates/universe   come gli altri link
<krabador> che sono apparsi in sudo apt-get update , indicano "raring" che è la 13.04
<krabador> brian72, se vuoi conferma, sempre da terminale, manda lsb_release -a
<brian72> quindi si ciama raring la mia versione ?
<shez_> per consultare i messaggi di postfix devo utilizzare il browser web?
<krabador> brian72, la 13.04 si chiama raring ringtail
<raf> qualcuno può consigliarmi come usare IRC
<brian72> krabador: ok grazie , vediamo se si agiorna adesso
<krabador> brian72, puoi usare i repositories per le versioni non piu' supportate, ma vista la distanza che c'è tra la tua versione e l'ultima, ti consiglio di reintsallare da capo, limpidamente dopo un bel backup
<brian72> krabador: mi risulterebbe impossibile farlo purtroppo
<brian72> krabador: e partito vediamo cosa succefe
<gabriele> buonasera, qualcuno sa dirmi come implementare la funzione "formatta" nel menù che compare premendo il tasto destro del mouse?
<brian72> gabriele:per quello c e gparted
<gabriele> brian72: io ho già un programma che mi formatta le usb...mi serve solo richiamarlo col tasto destro
<brian72> gabriele:hai provato con il tasto destro dentro la voce computer ?
<gabriele> brian72: se intendi dai "dispositivi" si
<shez_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con postfix su ubuntu 14.04?
<brian72> gabriele: bo non so come aiutarti
<gabriele> brian72: grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> gabriele, con le icone sul desktop non c'è?
<gabriele> cristian_c: no, io uso xfce
<cristian_c> !thunar
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'thunar'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce/AzioniThunar
<gabriele> cristian_c: sempre tempestivo ;)
<gabry_> ciao, qualcuno sa come configurare a mano il gestore energetico di lxde? da interfaccia grafica non gli piacciono le impostazioni che gli do
<cristian_c> gabry_, quali impostazioni?
<gabry_> del tipo dopo quanto spegnere il monitor e andare in stand-by
<cristian_c> gabry_, controlla il log della sospensione
<cristian_c> se di sospensione si tratta
<gabry_> stand-by, stessa cosa? dove trovo il log?
<cristian_c> gabry_, non so se intendi la stessa cosa
<cristian_c>  /var/log
<gabry_> pm-suspend.log?
<cristian_c> gabry_, è per la sospensione
<gabry_> http://pastebin.com/KYePP4HL
<cristian_c> non è di oggi
<gabry_> mh
<gabry_> già
<gabry_> aspè, vedo se lo trovo
<cristian_c> gabry_, dopo quanto tempo accade, di solito?
<gabry_> 5 minuti circa
<gabry_> le mie impostazioni sono sul non spegnere mai il monitor e non andare in stand-by
<cristian_c> gabry_, è un pc fisso?
<gabry_> no, un netbook
<gabry_> samsung n150
<cristian_c> gabry_, in modalità batteria o alimentazione
<cristian_c> ?
<gabry_> succede in entrambi i casi
<cristian_c> ci sono due schede per le rispettive modalità
<gabry_> http://pastebin.com/e0x1HLpa sarà mica questo?
<gabry_> ci sono, ma ignora totalmente le impostazioni che gli do
<gabry_> sai mica dove si trova il file conf del gestore energetico? non trovo niente sulla rete
<gabry_> magari cambiando i valori da lì li digerisce meglio (?)
<cristian_c> gabry_, facciamo una cosa
<gabry_> dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> gabry_, apri il gestore energetico da terminale
<gabry_> non conosco nemmeno il comando.-.
<gabry_> e perché si chiama xcfe-power-manager? questo sistema gira su lxde, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...
<cristian_c> no, va tutto bene
<gabry_> ah ok
<gabry_> com'è il comando da terminale? non è xcfe-power-manager
<cristian_c> gabry_, apri il menù di lxde
<cristian_c> Preferenze
<cristian_c> Applicazioni predefinite per LXSession
<gabry_> ci sono
<cristian_c> Settings
<gabry_> ok
<cristian_c> Laptop mode è impostato su Yes?
<gabry_> si
<cristian_c> vai in Autostart
<gabry_> ci sono
<cristian_c> Disable autostarted applications è su No?
<gabry_> è su no
<cristian_c> Gestore di energia è spuntata come opzione?
<gabry_> ci sono quadrati più o meno grigi, niente segni di spunta, quindi è difficile capire se lo sia o no
<gabry_> ma credo che non sia spuntata come opzione
<gabry_> la spunto?
<cristian_c> gabry_, posta una schermata
<gabry_> ok
<gabry_> solo un secondo
<gabry_> 'n'attimo che mo' mi funziona manco il tasto stamp -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<gabry_> no ma sul serio...
<gabry_> http://ibin.co/1cA52ekz4gZD
<gabry_> ce l'ho fatta .-.
<gabry_> a vedere così sembra non selezionata
<cristian_c> gabry_, ah, ok, usi un tema diverso
<gabry_> ah, le spunte dipendono dal tema?
<gabry_> questa non la sapevo
<cristian_c> gabry_, la grafica
<cristian_c> io ho i simboli di spunta, invece
<cristian_c> gabry_, comunque, non è spuntata
<cristian_c> spuntala
<gabry_> ah ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gestore di energia è spuntata come opzione?
<gabry_> ora lo è
<cristian_c> gabry_, cos'è indicator-fish?
<gabry_> mh
<gabry_> LOL
<gabry_> wanda il pesce XD
<gabry_> un pescetto nella barra che ti spara frasi di fortunes
<gabry_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=196910
<gabry_> comunque, riavvio e vedo se ora mi prende le impostazioni?
<cristian_c> gabry_, riavvia
<gabry_> provo
<gabry_>  a tra poco
<dottx> Salve
<gabry> ariecchime
<gabry> c'è altro da fare o aspetto a vedere se va in stand-by?
<dottx> Posso aggiornare direttamente dalla 13.04 alla 14.04 di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> dottx, no
<dottx> sicuro che non posso?
<cristian_c> gabry, come va?
<cristian_c> lo stand-by
<gabry> per ora non è successo niente e sono passati più di 5 minuti
<gabry> provo ad abbassare il tutto a 2 minuti e vediamo
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> gabry, avevi detto 'mai'
<gabry> si, è solo una prova per confermare che il tutto funzioni
<cristian_c> <gabry_> le mie impostazioni sono sul non spegnere mai il monitor e non andare in stand-by
<gabry> ok, il monitor si è spento dopo un minuto, come l'ho impostato ora
<gabry> parrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> gabry_, dopo quanto tempo accade, di solito?
<cristian_c> <gabry_> 5 minuti circa
<cristian_c> gabry, prima non fungeva?
<gabry> si, ho impostato ora 1 minuto giusto come prova
<cristian_c> perfetto
<gabry> prima qualunque impostazione gli dessi dopo 5 minuti partiva
<gabry> quindi alla fine era una boiata .-.
<cristian_c> lol
<gabry> già
<gabry> ora devo risolvere il tasto stamp che non va -.-
<gabry> cercherò su internet
<gabry> peccato, mint era perfetto, stabilissimo anche dopo 2 anni
<gabry> l'ho formattato perché ho fatto casino con dist-upgrade .-.
<gabry> vabbè
<gabry> grazie mille per l'aiuto :D
<gabry> scappo, grazie ancora per l'aiuto!
<tia911> buona sera....qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tia911> ho qualche problema nell'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> tia911, chiedi
<tia911> ok....ho un pc con 500 gb HD e 30 di ssd.....ho gia installato window 8.1 perche ho l'attivazione nel chip e uso la ssd con intel rapid storage....come mi consigliate di installare ubuntu?
<tia911> volelo aprire un topic ma non riesco a ricordare il nick e la mia mail dice che è gia in uso
<krabador> tia911, puoi guardare la guida relativa all'uefi
<krabador> !uefi | tia911
<ubot-it> tia911: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tia911> no ovvio...quello l'ho gia letto
<tia911> ma non capisco come suddivide le varie partizioni tra i due dischi e con chi grandezza
<tia911> cioè...non so quale utilizzare per cosa
<krabador> tia911, nel disco non ssd fa una partizione di 20/30 giga per il sistema ubuntu , la partizione root
<krabador> e fa un'altra partizione per la home , grande quanto ti pare
<krabador> ed una partizione swap grande quanto la ram di sistema , disponibile
<tia911> ma posso dare per disco swap l'ssd intero?
<tia911> scusa non avevo letto la prima riga
<tia911> ah ram di sistema intendi l'ssd?
<jester-> ram = memoria ram, ssd è memoria fisica
<jester-> e ssd per fare swap è sprecata
<tia911> no ok....avevo capito che rapid intel storage rendeva l'ssd una specie di ram fisica....
<tia911> raga scusate ma non ce la faccio
<tia911> la swap quindi dove la recupera?
<tia911> scusate la domanda di prima....c'è scritto..... quindi su ssd cosa mi conviene mettere??
<jester-> tia911: ssd intendi disco a stato solido?
<tia911> si
<jester-> tia911: quanto è grande
<tia911> 22.3
<jester-> tia911: 22 gb?
<tia911> si
<tia911> cioè sarebbe un 30
<jester-> sicuro che è un disco e non una sd?
<tia911> ti posso assicurare di si
<tia911> asus
<tia911> le mette dentro
<jester-> mettici il sistema, cioè /
<tia911> ok
<jester-> è parecchio piu veloce che un hd meccanico ma ti segheresti winzoz e non è consigliabile
<tia911> quindi swap da 6 gb di HD visto che ne ho 8,
<jester-> 4 bastano e avanzano
<tia911> aspe
<jester-> in pratica non la userà mai
<tia911> ah ok...
<tia911> ma se uso l'ssd con root sego window??perche??
<jester-> perchè sicuro hai gia winziz lli dentro
<tia911> no
<jester-> la mettono apposta
<jester-> ci mettono il sisema operativo
<tia911> ho reinstallato tutto
<tia911> nono
<jester-> ah bè
<tia911> e comunque
<jester-> hai segato tutto
<tia911> non c'era prima
<tia911> non ci sta
<tia911> usano sto programma della intel che usa l'ssd come ram fisica....
<jester-> logico che poi mettono la cartella utente su hd
<jester-> come si fa in linux con home separata
<tia911> quindi dici che ho reinstallato non come da casaprod?
<jester-> hai usato il ripristino del pc?
<tia911> no
<jester-> allora hai piallato tutto
<jester-> quindi se ssd è libera ci metti / e su hd la home
<tia911> non l'avevo ancora creato e c'era l'autenticazione di window nel chip
<tia911> ma root e / è uguale giusto??
<tia911> dopo non mi va in conflitto con sto programma??
<jester-> si il punto di mount è /
<jester-> che significa la root del sistama
<jester-> sistema
<tia911> come mai il primo utente mi consigliava l'hd per quello?
<jester-> ti consigliava preciso quello che ti sto dicendo io
<jester-> una home su 30 gb è molto poco
<jester-> il sistema gia con 20 ci sta largo
<jester-> la home che conterrà dati e impostazioni non basta mai
<jester-> io ne ho una da 250
<tia911> nel disco non ssd fa una partizione di 20/30 giga per il sistema ubuntu , la partizione root
<jester-> <krabador> tia911, nel disco non ssd fa una partizione di 20/30 giga per il sistema ubuntu , la partizione root
<jester-> hai ragione
<jester-> ma non è logico
<tia911> i programmi che si scaricano in seguito vanno nella root di sistema,giusto?
<jester-> inoratica ti ocnsigliava di non usare ssd p resupponeneo d per logica che c'ra winz
<jester-> si ma occupano poco le relative impostazioni vanno nella home
<jester-> cosi come tutto quello che scarichi dal net e i dati
<tia911> capisco
<tia911> grazie mille
<jester-> metteri / nella ssd se libera, amdra come un treno
<tia911> bellaaaaa
<tia911> :)
<tia911> ultima domanda
<jester-> ssd va parecchio piu veloce a leggere e a scrivere
<tia911> come mai ho partizione efi
<tia911> ma se non metto legacy non parte il boot di ubuntu?
<jester-> pc recenti usano uefi
<jester-> segui la guida
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tia911> si
<tia911> ho letto
<tia911> appunto dice di cambiare solo il boot
<jester-> e togliere secure boot se c'è
<tia911> ma cambiandolo non parte ubuntu live e legacy andrebbe attivata se uso ancora mbr
<tia911> fatto fatto
<jester-> per ubuntu ive devi impostare il boot da usb o dvd
<tia911> infatti
<jester-> altrimenti come fa a partire
<tia911> togliere security e basta
<tia911> ma non parte
<jester-> imposta il boot da usb se iusb hai
<tia911> solo una opzione mi esce
<tia911> ed è
<jester-> se hai fatto la usb a regola d'arte parte
<tia911> uefi usb bla bla
<tia911> ok
<tia911> ci riprovo
<tia911> grazie ancora
<jester-> D
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-01
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti a chi posso esporre il mio problema ???
<glpiana> gio_crystal, esponilo e basta. chi sa aiutarti cercherà di farlo
<gio_crystal> io ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio acer aspire one  ma la cam non funziona che devo fare ???
<glpiana> gio_crystal, la videocamera è integrata nel notebook?
<gio_crystal> si
<glpiana> gio_crystal, apri un terminale e metti su pastebin l'output dei comandi che vado ad elencarti
<glpiana> gio_crystal, lsusb
<glpiana> gio_crystal, lspci
<glpiana> gio_crystal, lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio_crystal> fatto
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio_crystal> e come si fa
<glpiana> gio_crystal, copia e incolla il link in cima alla pagina che hai ottenuto cliccando su "paste"
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471227/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, sempre nel terminale scrivi: cheese
<gio_crystal> mi vedo
<glpiana> gio_crystal, quindi la webcam è già funzionante. tu dici che non funziona. in che circostanze?
<gio_crystal> se la richiamo in un sio di chat che ce anche la cam per trasmettere non parte
<glpiana> gio_crystal, stiamo parlando della cam che gira sotto flash player?
<gio_crystal> prima con xp funzionava in quel sio
<gio_crystal> sito
<gio_crystal> penso di si che sia con flash
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ho visto molta gente con lo stesso problema, non ho mai visto nessuno risolverlo
<gio_crystal> bene
<glpiana> gio_crystal, purtroppo il plugin di flash per linux fa difetto e tra l'altro il suo sviluppo è stato abbandonato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<guest_5555> ciao, ho installato con successo kubuntu ma nella installazione ho formattato una partizione del disco fisso D che usavo per i dati, mentre C conteneva win xp, c'è qualche tool che mi consenta di recuperare la partizione D dei dati ?
<glpiana> guest_5555, l'hai formattata ma è ancora presente quella partizione? o ci hai installato dentro kubuntu?
<guest_5555> quando ho installato kubuntu credo abbia usato tutto il disco eliminando le partizioni
<glpiana> guest_5555, ora sei su kubuntu?
<guest_5555> si
<glpiana> guest_5555, in un terminale dai sto comando e metti l'output su pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | guest_5555
<ubot-it> guest_5555: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_5555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471517/
<jester-> guest_5555: requiem aeternam
<glpiana> guest_5555, mi sa che non c'è nulla da fare
<guest_5555> perchè?
<glpiana> guest_5555, perchè hai formattato e poi riscritto sopra
<ExPBoy> perchè hai sovrascritto
<glpiana> quindi non c'è modo
<glpiana> guest_5555, potresti sempre tentare di farti spennare migliaia di euro da una ditta di recupero dati
<guest_5555> ma sarebbero in grado o no?
<jester-> requiestcant in pace
<glpiana> dipende tutto dai dati che hai perso. ma se erano così importanti ne hai di sicuro un backup
<glpiana> guest_5555, non è detto.
<guest_5555> sicuri? sicuri?
<glpiana> guest_5555, sì
<guest_5555> ingenuamente credevo che installasse kubuntu SOLO sulla partizione di windows e che l'altra dei dati restasse
<ExPBoy> eh ma se hai detto di usare tutto il disco...
<glpiana> guest_5555, non c'è scritto quello nel programma di installazione
<jester-> hai letto male le opzioni, dovevi usare sostituisci winz
<guest_5555> sì, credo di aver scelto sostituisci win
<ExPBoy> no
<jester-> non avrebbe segato la dati
<jester-> che se roba imortante dei backup sono di rigore
<guest_5555> :(
<jester-> capita pure che gli hd defungano
<guest_5555> ma da internet sembra che certi tool facciano miracoli...
<ExPBoy> see
<jester-> provali
<glpiana> guest_5555, se non sovrascrivi sì, ma avendoci installato sopra qualche giga di sistema...
<glpiana> guest_5555, vuoi provare? parti da live, installaci sopra photorec, evvialo, mnetti un disco usb su cui salvare quello che recuperi e buona fortuna
<guest_5555> per provare provo, masterizzo come immagine quale file di photorec?
<guest_5555> potete dirmi che comandi di avvio devo usare?
<glpiana> guest_5555, non ci siamo intesi. devi usare la live con cui hai installato, per esempio. su quella installi photorec
<glpiana> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> oki, allora è testdisk
<glpiana> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<glpiana> ecco, testdisk si chiama
<glpiana> una volta installato testdisk sulla live, lo avvi da terminale col comando photorec. e ne segui le indicazioni
<guest_5555> non ti seguo, devo avere kubuntu live?
<ExPBoy> come hai installato kubuntu?
<guest_5555> da un cd con iso
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> guest_5555, ecco, usa quello
<ExPBoy> quella è la live
<guest_5555> si lo so, ma c'è già dentro testdisk?
<glpiana> guest_5555, no, lo installi con: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<guest_5555> avvio la live e do questo comando?
<glpiana> guest_5555, e poi lo esegui, dimenticavo, il comando corretto è: sudo testdisk
<glpiana> guest_5555, ci stai prendendo in giro?
<ExPBoy> eh
<guest_5555> no, assolutamente
<glpiana> o scriviamo così male che il concetto è difficile?
<guest_5555> è che non sono esperta come voi, abbiate pazienza
<glpiana> guest_5555, avvia da live e poi collegati qui, dai
<guest_5555> ok
<glpiana> guest_5555, però come dicevo prima ti serve un disco su cui mettere ciò che magari recuperi
<glpiana> guun disco esterno usb ce l'hai?
<glpiana> e ciao
<glpiana> a dopo
<ExPBoy> lol
<guest_5555> rieccomi, in live cd kubuntu
<guest_5555> gentilmente potete scrivere il comando per installare testdisk?
<guest_5555> grazie
<glpiana> guest_5555, un disco esterno usb ce l'hai?
<glpiana> guest_5555, il comando è: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<guest_5555> ho una chiave usb per ora
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> da quanto?
<guest_5555> 2 gb
<guest_5555> ma tanto non si vedrà nulla come dite voi
<ExPBoy> non ci fai niente
<guest_5555> ok, ma posso solo vedere se i file sono recuperabili?
<ExPBoy> prova
<guest_5555> e in un'altra sessione con hd usb fare il recupero?
<guest_5555> intanto lancio il comando sudo apt-get install testdisk
<guest_5555> risposta è :http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471664/
<guest_5555> cosa devo fare adesso?
<glpiana> guest_5555, prova ad avviarlo: sudo photorec
<guest_5555> ok
<glpiana> guest_5555, poi se man mano posti le immagini vediamo se si riesce a fare qualcosa
<glpiana> !image | guest_5555
<ubot-it> guest_5555: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest_5555> per ora so fare questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471696/
<guest_5555> non ho capito come usare l'immagine, sorry
<ExPBoy> mha
<glpiana> guest_5555, premi invio
<guest_5555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471706/
<glpiana> guest_5555, no, prendi l'immagine per cortesia. basta premere il tasto Stamp (o print screen) della tastiera
<ExPBoy> eh
<guest_5555> Mi si è impallato il dvd...bloccato il live
<glpiana> guest_5555, riparti dall'inizio
<guest_5555> Il dvd fa dei rumoretti...devo riavviare
<guest_5555> ma come funziona postimage...dove salvo la immagine in live?
<glpiana> guest_5555, la salvi dove vuoi, nella home piuttosto che sulla chiavetta è indifferente
<guest_5555> Ok.Grazie per l'aiuto...riavvio
<guest_5555> rieccomi
<glpiana> guest_5555, installa testdisk
<guest_5555> fatto, avviato photorec
<guest_5555> come prima do invio sulla prima
<glpiana> direi di sì
<jester-> devi pigià er nummero
<guest_5555> quale era il link pasteimage?
<glpiana> !image | guest_5555
<ubot-it> guest_5555: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guest_5555> http://postimg.org/image/xc3f3gfgd/
<glpiana> guest_5555, premi invio
<guest_5555> http://postimg.org/image/em3ul98ut/
<glpiana> guest_5555, eh, prova a scegliere "other" e vediamo se ce la fa
<guest_5555> http://postimg.org/image/58addztrb/
<glpiana> guest_5555, prova a premere invio
<guest_5555> il cd/dvd fa rumoretti
<guest_5555> spero non si sia impallato
<guest_5555> cosa dovrei vedere? non cambia nulla, solo rumori del lettore
<glpiana> guest_5555, non credere che ste operazioni si risolvano in dieci minuti. ci possono volere ore e ore e ancora ore
<glpiana> guest_5555, se va bene, magari tra un po' comincia ad apparire qualcosa a schermo
<guest_5555> ok...ma se continua così forse è il benedetto lettore che se sta fermo per qualche minuto poi non ce la fa a ripartire
<glpiana> anche se mi pare strano che non ti abbia chiesto dove andare a salvare i file
<guest_5555> vero, non lo ha chiesto
<epizefiri> Hola!
<guest_5555> ho eseguito alla lettera quello che mi avete detto
<epizefiri> È possibile configurare una tastiera senza tasti "multimediali" per far si che ne abbia con una shortcut?
<guest_5555> se non finissero questi rumori e dovessi ripartire da capo, a questo punto di SCAN dovrei vedere in terminale qualcosa?
<glpiana> guest_5555, ti ho scritto sopra che è un processo che dura ore. quando l'ho fatto io, su un disco di dimensione piccola a quanto ricordo, ci ha messo due giorni
<glpiana> epizefiri, le scorciatoie vanno configurate dall'apposito programma che trovi sotto le impostazioni solitamente
<guest_5555> una info, se ho il lettore dvd/cd che si impalla non posso fare questo tentativo...ahimè
<guest_5555> o lo cambio, altrimenti boot da usb il mio bios non lo prevede
<glpiana> guest_5555, tu dici che si impalla. ma il mouse si muove?
<guest_5555> si si il mouse funziona
<glpiana> guest_5555, e quindi non è impallato
<guest_5555> ma questi rumori di solito indicano che lettore non va come dovrebbe
<guest_5555> 3 vibrazioni lente e due veloci
<guest_5555> la console non la vedo più
<glpiana> guest_5555, allora, diciamo le cose chiaramente. hai fatto due cappelle, una nell'installazione e una prima a non farti un backup dei dati importanti. ora stai cercando di portare avanti una operazione probabilmente inutile e molto ma molto lunga
<glpiana> e dove è finita sta console?
<guest_5555> perchè nella installazione?
<epizefiri> glpiana, non l'avevo mai notato nelle impostazioni. Non capisco come funziona, ma ora ci ragiono
<guest_5555> ok, chi sbaglia paga...
<glpiana> guest_5555, perchè hai eliminato i dati
<guest_5555> ok i dati sono eliminati, ma non capisco tante cose
<guest_5555> per esempio perchè il live cd di kubuntu funziona solo con nomodeset altrimenti si impalla
<guest_5555> la stessa cosa succedeva con cd ubuntu, che non ho potuto proprio installare
<glpiana> guest_5555, problema di compatibilità con la scheda video in fase di boot. maledetto bootsplash!
<guest_5555> ah, ok
<guest_5555> la konsole è inaccessibile...non è un buon segno, giusto?
<jester-> guest_5555: il terminale non sparisce da solo, lo hai chiuso?
<guest_5555> no, non lo ho chiusto
<guest_5555> chiuso,
<jester-> sarà il pc spiritato
<guest_5555> tento di riavviarlo e poi sparisce
<guest_5555> eh eh...forse
<guest_5555> voi sorridete, io meno...
<epizefiri> glpiana, mi sento stupido. Mi spieghi come funziona? Mi chiede un nome (e ok) e poi mi chiede "comando" .. cosa dovrei dargli? il comando bash?
<glpiana> epizefiri, fammi un esempio di scorciatoia che vorresti configurare
<epizefiri> Play, Pausa, Alza volume e Abbassa volume.
<epizefiri> Poi, il top, sarebbe fargli cambiare scheda audio. Però, non oso sperare.
<guest_5555> chiudo poi ci riprovo dopo
<guest_5555> non posso fare altro...è il lettore
<glpiana> epizefiri, scusa, torno tra un po' e poi vediamo come fare
<jester-> pc troppo nuovo, non ha finito il rodaggio
<epizefiri> glpiana, thx
<guest_5555> non è nuovissimo, è del 2010, intanto grazie cmq
<glpiana> epizefiri, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer
<epizefiri> ci sono
<glpiana> epizefiri, dimmi a quale canale vuoi far modificare il volume
<epizefiri> al master
<glpiana> epizefiri, oki, chiudi alsamixer premendo Esc
<epizefiri> ok
<glpiana> epizefiri, poi fai partire un file che produca suono e facciamo una prova con un comando
<Guest99416> Ciao ragazzi una domanda da novello, Io ho installato ubuntu con home separata dal sistema. Se installo tipo Borderlands 2 (gioco con steam) che occupa 13 gb. Mi va ad occupare la home o il sistema ?
<glpiana> epizefiri, mentre senti l'audio scrivi in un terminale: amixer set Master 2dB+
<epizefiri> glpiana, ok, sto già sentendo audio
<glpiana> Guest99416, non c'è supporto a software esterno ai repository ufficiali su questo canale
<Guest99416> glpiana, ok allora mettiamo che installo un software che è presente nei repositi e che occupa no so 5 gb quale parte della partizione va ad impegnare ?
<glpiana> Guest99416, ma da quel che vedo qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam penso vada nella tua home
<epizefiri> glpiana, si alza il volume
<glpiana> Guest99416, son cose diverse. i software dei repo hanno i loro binari e librerie che vanno distribuite nel sistema
<glpiana> mentre steam avrà una directry in cui piazzare il gioco, e penso sia nella home. ma mi sa che con una veloce googolata risolvi, oppure passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> epizefiri, bene, ora prova amixer set Master 2dB-
<Guest99416> glpiana, ookk grazie :)
<epizefiri> glpiana, si abbassa
<glpiana> epizefiri, bene. a questo punto, come comando nel robo delle scorciatoie metti amixer set Master 2dB+ per alzare il volume e amixer set Master 2dB- per abbassarlo
<glpiana> epizefiri, dopodichè vedi se funzionano le scorciatoie create
<epizefiri> glpiana, un secondo cell
<glpiana> vai tra
<Rob> Ciao
<Rob> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<lamalfa> come si crea un account
<lamalfa> ??
<lamalfa> perfavore
<ExPBoy> lamalfa, che account?
<glpiana> lamalfa, un account di cosa?
<lamalfa> account del pc
<lamalfa> hai presente il guess
<glpiana> lamalfa, intendi guest?
<lamalfa> si scusa
<ExPBoy> vuoi creare un nuovo utente?
<lamalfa> perfetto
<glpiana> lamalfa, guest è un utente fittizio le cui impostazioni svaniscono alla chiusura della sessione
<lamalfa> aiutatemi please
<ExPBoy> lamalfa, impostazioni utenti
<glpiana> lamalfa, apri le impostazioni e troverai la gestione degli utenti
<lamalfa> nn capisco molto il linguaggio informatico
<lamalfa> per questo sono qui
<lamalfa> grazie mille
<epizefiri> glpiana, ha funzionato!
<glpiana> epizefiri, bene
<epizefiri> per il play e il pause cosa faresti?
<glpiana> cos'altro dovevi fare?
<glpiana> ecco, vediamo. anzitutto dimmi su che interfaccia grafica sei
<epizefiri> uhm, unity
<glpiana> epizefiri, tra le scorciaotie già elencate, con o senza associazione, vedi già play e pause?
<epizefiri> si, ma non mi fa vedere quale comando è associato
<epizefiri> ti spiego, io ti sto scrivendo da un portatile che ha dei tasti "multimediali". Solo che il portatile lo uso il 90% del tempo come desktop replacement con tastiera esterna
<epizefiri> Quindi per esempio alza il volume, play etc etc ce li ho già associati a tasti funzione
<epizefiri> il problema è che da interfaccia non mi fa vedere qual'è il comando associato. Se lo sapessi duplicherei quel comando mantenendo i tasti funzioni del portatile e implementando una shortcut per quando uso la tastiera normale
<glpiana> epizefiri, quindi vorresti agigungerle in modo tale da non toccare quelle di default che vanno sulla tastiera del portatile
<epizefiri> esattamente
<glpiana> epizefiri, che player usi?
<epizefiri> spotify
<epizefiri> trovato!
<epizefiri> xdotool key XF86AudioPlay
<epizefiri> gli do sto comando
<epizefiri> non è elegantissimo
<epizefiri> però funziona
<glpiana> epizefiri, e lo stesso fai con pause e il resto che ti serve
<epizefiri> esatto
<epizefiri> grazie mille
<epizefiri> :)
<Mi|{y> giorno
<Mi|{y> vorrei poter accedere da ubuntu 14.04 alle cartelle condivise su pc windows in rete
<Mi|{y> qualcuno può indicarmi la via? :Dù
<Mi|{y> devo instalalre samba?
<guest_5555> ciao, credo di avere trovato qualcosa usando testdisk
<guest_5555> ma avrei bisogno di aiuto
<guest_5555> c'è qualcuno?
<guest_5555> qualcuno può aiutarmi, grazie
<guest_5555> come dicevo vorrei vedere se testdisk trova qualcosa, adesso ho collegato anche un hd esterno da 500
<guest_5555> se nessuno può, ditemelo grazie
<glpiana> guest_5555, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Passo_Dopo_Passo
<akis24> sera
<davide> visual basic x ubuntu 12.04e tra poco 14.10 dove lo trovo
<davide> scusate 14.04
<guest_5555> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | guest_5555
<ubot-it> guest_5555: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_5555> ok, io sono qui per provare assieme a voi a vedere se testdisk vede qualcosa della mia partizione formattata
<guest_5555> ho avviato ubuntu da live cd
<jester-> guest_5555: mi pare che stavi facendo appena prina di pranz
<guest_5555> esatto, poi ho sospeso perchè dvd si impallava
<guest_5555> non capisco come creare dir di salvataggio sull hd esterno usb
<jester-> devi usare una usb, andarci col terminale e fare
<guest_5555> e vorrei capire se photorec veda qualcosa, ho provato e vede delle date di file di mesi fa, anni fa, forse ha beccato i file formattati
<jester-> avranno un nomefile diverso
<guest_5555> si
<jester-> li devi verificare
<guest_5555> voglio rifare da capo, non vorrei fare altri disastri
<guest_5555> sono a sudo photorec
<jester-> piu di cosi
<akis24> davide: non esiste visual basic x su ubuntu puoi usare gambas su ubuntu che è simile per certi versi  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Gambas
<guest_5555> eh eh
<guest_5555> spiritoso
<jester-> guest_5555: se salvi nella live li perdi
<guest_5555> infatti, devo salvarli nel hd esterno usb, ma come faccio?
<jester-> guest_5555: ci vai col terminale ed esegui scandisk
<guest_5555> scrivo scandisk
<jester-> eh
<jester-> devi montare òla usb o il disco esterno
<guest_5555> giò fatto
<guest_5555> già
<jester-> vedi le partizioni nella finestra di sinistra del filemanager, clicchi che la monta, vai in /medi a vedere ove l'ha messa
<jester-> ci vai poi col terminale
<guest_5555> non ho capito
<guest_5555> mi dici per favore i comandi esatti?grazie
<jester-> guest_5555: hd esterno è collegato?
<guest_5555> sì
<guest_5555> avevo in questo creato la dir dati_persi
<jester-> apri  il file manager
<guest_5555> mi servirebbero le istruzioni per procedere con photorec
<jester-> a sinistra vedrrrai le partizioni del disco
<jester-> madu
<guest_5555> esatto
<jester-> guest_5555: quante partizioni hai nel disco
<guest_5555> una adesso
<jester-> cliccala che la monta
<guest_5555> guardo in devices?
<guest_5555> non ti seguo +
<jester-> l'ahi montata?
<jester-> guest_5555: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<jester-> o famo natale
<guest_5555> se non ti spieghi meglio famo natale sicuro
<guest_5555> intanto sono in konsole
<guest_5555> cosa clicco???
<guest_5555> ti posto cosa vedo con l'istruzione sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> [16:43:19] <jester-> guest_5555: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<guest_5555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8473109/
<guest_5555> adesso cosa devo fare?
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<guest_5555> risposta: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<guest_5555> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<guest_5555> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<guest_5555> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<guest_5555> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<guest_5555> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<guest_5555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8473124/
<guest_5555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8473124/
<jester-> guest_5555: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<guest_5555> nessun messaggio
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<guest_5555> ok
<guest_5555> cosa fanno questi comandi?
<jester-> cd /mnt
<jester-> guest_5555: non commentare o arriva anche pasqua
<guest_5555> mi è apparso /mnt$
<jester-> guest_5555: sudo mkir recupero
<jester-> guest_5555: sudo mkdir recupero
<jester-> manvava la d
<guest_5555> sudo: mkir: command not found
<guest_5555> ok
<guest_5555> fatto
<jester-> cd recupero
<guest_5555> kubuntu@kubuntu:/mnt/recupero$
<jester-> guest_5555: adesso esegui pothorec e troverai i files che recupara nella cartella recupero del disco esterno che puoi vedere da file manager in filesystem /mnt
<guest_5555> sudo photorec
<jester-> lo hai gia fatto tre volte, quando esci con la tipa chiami sempre la mamma?
<guest_5555> come sei gentile, peccato che la tipa sia io
<guest_5555> ;)
<jester-> il concetto è ribaltatao ma uguale
<guest_5555> se sapessi già usare il programma non sarei qui in chat
<jester-> guest_5555: come hai fatto prima di pranz, sudo photorec?
<guest_5555> si, ma faccio fatica a capire cosa sta recuperando
<alien75> salve a tutti
<jester-> guest_5555: eh è li il cavario, devi poi verificare file per file
<jester-> e andare a intuito
<jester-> secondo la data
<alien75> nessuno mi puo' aiutare a far funzionare icecast2   e   ices2 installati su una ubuntu 14.04   LTS server  ?
<guest_5555> una domanda, se sta lavorando e dice extimated time  1.30.38 significa che recupererà i miei file perduti
<guest_5555> fa nulla, ma allora jester dici che sta recuperando i miei files davvero?
<jester-> guest_5555: gli ha detto di recuperare nella prima partizione del primo disco?
<alien75> scusate c'e' qualcuno che mi può aiutare con il mio problema ?
<jester-> guest_5555: ha fatto una stima di 1 ora e 38 minuti, se poi recupera qialcosa chi lo sa
<guest_5555> si
<jester-> !qualcuno | alien75
<ubot-it> alien75: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_5555> incrocio le dita...speriamo
<jester-> guest_5555: se salva qualcosa portati avanti con la verifica da file manager
<guest_5555> ok
<guest_5555> ma c'è un modo per dire al programmino di tirare fuori solo i file .jpg?
<guest_5555> o troppo tardi?
<guest_5555> e ancora: recupera anche i file di installazione dell'attuale sistema operativo installato?
<jester-> guest_5555: è gia un miracolo se trova qualcosa
<guest_5555> capperi
<guest_5555> aspettiamo...mi sembrano tantissimi i file txt...jpg non ne trova ancora
<guest_5555> intanto grazie mille
<guest_56494> salve, ho installato tramite vmware ubuntu, dopo l installazione ho dei problemi di dimensioni delle icone e schermate, avendo modificato nelle impostazioni del monitor il valore, sono riuscito ad ingigantire tutto tranne i menu dei programmi (per intenderci il menu in alto del browser dove si visualizzano le impostazioni e altre voci, rimangono pi
<guest_56494> ccolissime come se non avessero reagito alla modifica del valore nelle impostazioni del monitor )
<jester-> guest_56494: hai installato i vm tools?
<guest_56494> cosa sono?
<jester-> vmplayer si arrangia da solo con la risoluzione
<jester-> sono dei driver
<jester-> guarda nei menu
<guest_56494> ho installato vmware workspace
<jester-> guest_56494: + uguale
<jester-> è
<jester-> servono i cazzilli per gestire il tutto
<guest_56494> non ho capito jester- scusami
<jester-> guest_56494: vanno installati i vm tools
<alien75> salve a tutti
<alien75> ho seguito attentamente questo link che mi spiega come installare icecast2 e ices2  per fare lo steaming di files  mp3   ---->    http://blog.setale.me/2009/06/25/creare-una-web-radio-con-icecast-e-debian/
<guest_94943> jester - scusami ma si è disconnesso, sono andato sul sito di vmware ma nei tool non e presente siente da instakllare (al contrario del fusion, che è solo per mac, che nei tool ha un tool da installare)
<alien75> ma nonostante l' aver seguito scrupolosamente il link lo streaming non avviene
<alien75> jester per favore mi puoi aiutare ?
<fabio75> ho seguito attentamente questo link che mi spiega come installare icecast2 e ices2 per fare lo steaming di files mp3 ----> http://blog.setale.me/2009/06/25/creare-una-web-radio-con-icecast-e-debian/
<fabio75> ma nonostante l' aver seguito scrupolosamente il link lo streaming non avviene
<fabio75> jester per favore mi puoi aiutare ?
<guest_80350> salve
<xubuntu900> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | xubuntu900
<ubot-it> xubuntu900: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<xubuntu900> sono nuovo ragazzi e sto cercando di instalare ubuntu su un ex windows xp
<xubuntu900> sono alle prime armi
<xubuntu900> mi dite piu o meno quali sono i primi programi da instalare...
<krabador> xubuntu900, hai già effettuato l'installazione?
<xubuntu900> per scaricare exe e trasformare gli exe
<xubuntu900> nn ancora si sta scaricando il ubuntu
<xubuntu900> nn ancora si sta scaricando il ubuntu(
<xubuntu900> :(
<xubuntu900> manca 1 ora al completamento
<krabador> xubuntu900, alla fine dello scarico , fai un supporto di installazioe
<krabador> o usb
<krabador> o dvd
<krabador> !usbwin | xubuntu900
<ubot-it> xubuntu900: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<xubuntu900> usb ,ma nn ho capito bene come si fa
<krabador> !iso | xubuntu900
<ubot-it> xubuntu900: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<xubuntu900> sto digitando da ujn mac adesso
<xubuntu900> nn ho nessun xp funzionabile
<krabador> xubuntu900, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<xubuntu900> grazie
<xubuntu900> mi faro sentire dopo
<krabador> e , nel caso della iso, puoi consultare comunque la guida iso postata poco fa
<krabador> non ci sono exe da trasformare in niente
<krabador> linux ha il suo software
<krabador> si usa quello
<krabador> c'è wine, per provare a far girare software win su linux, ma ci sono cose che vanno, cose che vanno un po', e cose che non vanno per niente
<krabador> xubuntu900, se il pc è troppo vecchio , xp è uscito nel 2002, a parte il fatto che potrebbe essere un miracolo che si accende
<krabador> il boot da usb potrebbe non funzionare
<gio_snap> Salve mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum
<enzotib> non è un forum
<gio_snap> si scusa
<enzotib> e non ti sei iscritto
<gio_snap> mi servirebbe un aiuto tecnico
<enzotib> !chiedi | gio_snap
<ubot-it> gio_snap: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gio_snap> ok
<gio_snap> ho comprato un dispositivo wireless che si chiama 802.IIN ,solo che non riesco a configurarlo sul mio pc ,cioè non me lo legge proprio
<krabador> gio_snap, in quale ubuntu ?
<gio_snap> 14.04
<krabador> gio_snap, attaccalo al pc, apri un terminale, lsusb
<krabador> invio
<krabador> !pastebin | gio_snap
<ubot-it> gio_snap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vai poi qui ad incollare il contenuto , premi paste, ed incolla qui il link
<gio_snap> Bus 001 Device 017: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<gio_snap> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<gio_snap> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gio_snap> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gio_snap> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gio_snap> c è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<krabador> gio_snap, http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation
<enzotib> gio_snap, non si era detto "pastebin"?
<krabador> segui con precisione questo link
<gio_snap> scusa enzotib non sono molto esperto ne di pc e ne ubuntu
<enzotib> saprai leggere, però?
<gio_snap> si
<gio_snap> grazie Krabador
<tecnopado> ciao ragazzi.
<tecnopado> ce mica qualcuno a cui posso scroccare un piccolo consiglio?
<krabador> tecnopado, potrebbe rivelartisi , di fronte all'argomentazione
<tecnopado> qualcuno sarebbe in grado di spiegarmi a grandi linee come bypassare l initrd?  mi sono compilato il kernel secondo le mie esigenze, e vorrei fare a meno dell initrd..  ma ho un dubbio..  non è che dovevo togliere l opzione di creare il ramfs in fase di configurazione da make menuconfig?   o posso fare a meno dell initrd lo stesso,gia con il kernel binarizzato?
<krabador> tecnopado, puoi passare noinitrd come parametro al kernel
<tecnopado> ahh ..cosi semplice?
<enzotib> secondo me non va
<tecnopado> io ho provato a commentare le stringhe initrd in brub.cfg ..e mi si impanica il kernel, ma di sicuro non è la procedura giusta, ho fatto tanto x vedere se andava
<tecnopado> provero' a passare l opzione noinitrd allora.. ma cmq.. avrei dovuto togliere l opzione nella configurazione o no?  ..tanto x sapere
<enzotib> secondo me quando lo crei già devi dirglielo, mi pare di ricordare
<tecnopado> ahh ecco..allora si,secondo logica ci sta'..  beh usero la .config del kernel in uso (il custom) e togliero' sta ulteriore opzione..intanto provo con noinitrd
<tecnopado> grazie mille !
<enzotib> tecnopado, una prova come dice krabador la farei, pero
<enzotib> però*
<tecnopado> e si, l'ho detto che la faccio, è la prima cosa che faro' ;)
<tecnopado> si..ma aspetta un attimo pero'.. ho un dubbio...
<tecnopado> se io in /default/grub aggiungo questo parametro.. poi funzionera' anche con il kernel stock.. il che vuol dire che il sistema non partira'...
<tecnopado> e poi mi attacco..  :(
<tecnopado> non ce modo di usarla solo con il kernel custom?
<enzotib> uhm, non so
<tecnopado> posso agguingere il paramentro direttamente in grub.cfg alla stringa del kernel custom? ..credo di si, ma non son sicuro
<krabador> tecnopado, il kernel , per noinitrd, deve essere compilato con CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM e CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD
<tecnopado> ah..quindi niente in poche parole? devo riconfigurarlo e ricompilarlo in pratica?
<krabador> credo proprio di si
<tecnopado> ok, no probllem..vuol dire che sara' una lunga notte :D  salvo la conversazione,..ma sta volta faccio compilare al core i5 ..chhe sto povero ATOM ci mette 2 ore :D :D
<tecnopado> ultima cosa,  dopo aver sistemato il .config con queste opzioni, lo compilo, e dopo aver generato il mkinitcpio il system-map e il kernel, passo il parametro al brub.cfg alla stringa del kernel custom..o devo passarla al /default7grub?
<tecnopado> * default/grub
<enzotib> tecnopado, se scrivi direttamente in grub.cfg rischi di perdere le modifiche al prossimo update-grub
<tecnopado> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ..uso arch ;)     beh cmq ho sempre uno o due grub.cfg.bkp che non si sa mai
<tecnopado> quello che mi spaventa è che passando l opzione a /default/grub poi l opzione valga anche x il kernel stock
<tecnopado> o sbaglio?
<krabador> alla linea kernel /vmlinuz-blahblah noinitrd
<tecnopado> si si perfetto!
<krabador> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-linux blah blah
<tecnopado> e quello che immaginavo! grazie mille davvero!!
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> dillo agli arcieri
<tecnopado> ok grazie e&& buona serata ciao
<tecnopado> si si riferiro'..hahaha
<tecnopado> ciao
<Innerina> GIMP mi si chiude se cerco di cambiare il carattere del testo!!! Possibile che non trovi la directory del testo?
<Innerina> *dei font?
<cristian_c> Innerina, lo selezioni dal menù a tendina?
<cristian_c> !gimp
<ubot-it> gimp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<Innerina> Sì, da lì e mi si chiude crashando
<Innerina> ho controllato e c'é un caso simile per Kubuntu...
<Innerina> dicono di reinstallare ex novo
<cristian_c> Innerina, da quando si verifica questo problema?
<cristian_c> Innerina, quale versione di gimp?
<Innerina> da adesso, perché è la prima volta che lo utilizzo dopo reinstallazione ex novo di sistema
<Innerina> (almeno credo, non mi ricordo se l'ho già usato altre volte)
<Innerina> cmq è l'ultima mi sembra, guardo
<Innerina> 2.8.10
<cristian_c> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.10-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3209 kB, installed size 15024 kB
<Innerina> sì, quella
<cristian_c> Innerina, come hai trovato il caso relativo a kubuntu?
<Innerina> googlando, c'é sul forum di Ubuntu, ho controllato mentre vi stavo scrivendo
<cristian_c> ok
<Innerina> però io sto su Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Innerina, con qualunque font selezionato?
<Innerina> Mi lascia solo usare quello di default, gli altri come tocco ciao...
<Innerina> il comportamento è identico a quel caso
<Innerina> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=528353
<cristian_c> Innerina, hai aggiunto dei font autonomamente?
<Innerina> Qualcuno sì, ma me li ha sempre presi correttamente...
<Innerina> ma non è che magari non punta più alla cartella di font?
<cristian_c> il fatto che hai aggiunto dei font, fa pensare
<cristian_c> Innerina, 14.04?
<Innerina> Ya
<cristian_c> Innerina, potrebbe essere l'aggiunta di font il problema
<Innerina> Ho capito...
<cristian_c> Innerina, come li hai installati?
<Innerina> Non mi ricordo più ma li ho spostati tipo come su Windows copia incollandoli coi privilegi di root
<cristian_c> dove?
<Innerina> usando nautilus
<Innerina> nella solita cartella font
<cristian_c> dove li hai copiati?
<Innerina> insieme agli altri di sistema
<cristian_c> Innerina, cosa intendi per 'solita cartella font'
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> La cartella font è una sola, no?
<cristian_c> Innerina, se spieghi dove si trova, è meglio
<Innerina> Va bene, ci guardo
<cristian_c> Innerina, il percorso
<Innerina> sto cercandola...
<Innerina> non mi ricordo il percorso
<cristian_c> puoi cercare il font nella dash?
<Innerina> no, sono dal vecchio caro Gnome...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> eh, non c'è più da anni...
<Innerina> lo so, però se non sbaglio è adesso il Fallback
<Innerina> o Flashback
<Innerina> non trovo la cartella .fonts, a questo punto è da un'altra parte e non so il percorso
<Innerina> mi sai dire dove dovrebbe trovarsi?
<Innerina> .fonts nella Home
<Innerina> Niente ora ho trovato... sorry
<Innerina> ero abituata prima diversamente
<Innerina> dunque il percorso è usr/share/fonts/truetype
<cristian_c> Innerina, ah, è nella home, nascosta
<cristian_c> Innerina, comunque, ti consiglio di provare non in fallback
<cristian_c> non è un vero ambiente grafico
<Innerina> Non è più nella home ma in quel percorso...
<cristian_c> è più una sessione di emergenza, quindi dubito che tutto funzioni per il meglio
<Innerina> quindi dici che dovrei andare sull'odioso Unity? >.<
<cristian_c> Innerina, eh, ma .fonts si trova nella home
<cristian_c> Innerina, sì
<cristian_c> lancia gimp con quello
<Innerina> Però è strano che .fonts non si trovi più nella Home...
<Innerina> non l'ho visto, ricontrollo
<cristian_c> Innerina, altra cosa, sposta i font temporaneamente
<Innerina> dici che dovrei crearla ex novo?
<cristian_c> quelli che hai aggiunto tu
<Innerina> ok
<cristian_c> Innerina, beh, puoi rinominare la cartella
<cristian_c> in modo che venga ricreata, se vuoi
<Innerina> Va bene
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma siamo sicuro che si trova nella home?
<cristian_c> io ad esempio non ce l'ho lì
<Innerina> No, lì non c'é... è in usr/share/fonts...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Innerina, li hai aggiunti direttamente in /usr/share/fonts?
<Innerina> ya, in truetype
<cristian_c> io lì ho soltanto cartelle
<Innerina> (ulteriore cartella)
<cristian_c> Innerina, beh, non è necessario
<cristian_c> uhm
<Innerina> stando alla guida ufficiale dovrebbe essere tutto corretto...
<cristian_c> quale guida?
<cristian_c> !font
<ubot-it> Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<Innerina> Sì, dice anche di creare .fonts se mancante...
<Innerina> quindi dovrei provare anche così!
<cristian_c> Innerina, quindi non serviva usare /usr/share...
<Innerina> possibile, faccio questo tentativo
<cristian_c> Innerina, rimuovi la cartella creata in precedenza
<cristian_c> o spostala
<Innerina> Ho spostato i caratteri in più nella cartella .fonts, ora funziona ma non mi vede quelli personalizzati che sono proprio quelli spostati!!! T.T
<Innerina> E mi servono, come faccio???
<cristian_c> Innerina, che permessi hanno i font?
<cristian_c> Innerina, ls -l ~/.fonts
<Innerina> sembra che abbiano i permessi di root...
<Innerina> vuoi il pastebin?
<cristian_c> Innerina, beh, in tal caso, posta il pastebin
<cristian_c> Innerina, magari cambia il proprietario tramite chown
<Innerina> Cmq ho capito perché... quelli di sistema stanno in usr/share/fonts/truetype organizzati in cartelle, mentre quelli liberi dovrebbero essere in .fonts
<cristian_c> Innerina, visto che lanci gimp da utente, e non da root
<Innerina> e se ci sono font non nelle cartelle GIMP crasha
<Innerina> cmq cos'é chown?
<leon__> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10.04 in un vecchio pc ma non riesco a vedere i filmati di you tube ho installato nonfree ma niente mi potete aiutare grazie
<cristian_c> Innerina, è un comando per cambiare proprietario ai file
<cristian_c> leon__, la 10.04 non è più supportata
<Innerina> questo è pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474637/
<leon__> la 10.10
<Innerina> Cmq non so come cambiare proprietario ai file...
<cristian_c> Innerina, è root
<Innerina> ecco, come avevo detto...
<cristian_c> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<cristian_c> leon__, anche la 10.10 non è più supportata
<leon__> su un pc con 512 di ran cosa ci installo
<leon__> ram scusa
<krabador> leon__, puoi provare lubuntu
<Guest86670> ciao, con ubuntu  14.04 lts da giorni cerco di risolvere un problema. Molte lettere + il tastierino numerico non funzionano..ho un olivetti s1500, ho provato piu volte a riconfig. Da terminale ma niente da fare.
<leon__> quale di lubuntu
<krabador> leon__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> !iso | leon__
<ubot-it> leon__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<leon__> grazie ora provo ciao
<Guest86670> come posso fare?
<krabador> Guest86670, in sessione live , funzionano ?
<cristian_c> Innerina, sudo chown -R innerina:innerina ~/.fonts
<Guest86670> si si in live andavano..
<Innerina> è giusto il comando? Non vorrei fare danni... >.<
<cristian_c> Innerina, fatto questo, ridigita: ls -l ~/.fonts
<leon__> tu dici che lubuntu 14.04 ci gire su un pc con 512 di memoria
<cristian_c> Innerina, se vuoi ti spiego cosa fa pezzo dopo pezzo
<leon__> gira
<Innerina> Perfetto, ora i permessi sono di Innerina
<Innerina> ma quei permessi ora sono aperti a tutti oppure solo all'utente in questione?
<krabador> Guest86670, apri un terminale , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest86670
<ubot-it> Guest86670: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Innerina, al proprietario della cartella
<cristian_c> *dei file
<Guest86670> Ok
<Innerina> Mi dà un pò noia, magari sarebbe meglio se fosse per tutti gli utenti...
<cristian_c> Innerina, ho assegnato il contenuto della cartella a innerina
<Innerina> come per la cartella di sistema
<cristian_c> come proprietario
<cristian_c> Innerina, visto che lanci gimp con l'utente innerina
<Innerina> sì sì ho capito e va già bene, ma se uso altre sessioni, quei font li vede?
<cristian_c> Innerina, hai altri utenti?
<Innerina> Ho solo questo, ma se dovessi usare la sessione ospite ad esempio, li vedrebbe?
<cristian_c> non penso
<Innerina> allora va bene così... ora provo
<Innerina> Non me li vede ancora...
<Guest86670> nien è cambiato krabador ..
<krabador> il pastebin ?
<cristian_c> Innerina, hai riavviato?
<krabador> Guest86670, il pastebin ?
<Innerina> Non serve più, ho capito che basta cliccare 2 volte sui file e trovi Installa in alto a dx ^^
<Innerina> ci pensa il sistema e vediamo se funziona così
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest86670
<ubot-it> Guest86670: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> metti lì il risultato del comando di prima
<Guest86670> fatto :) sorry
<krabador> si, e il link del pastebin per favore?
<Innerina> cristian_c: ho risolto!
<Innerina> Grazie!
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474724/
<krabador> Guest86670, credi che con "W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found"
<krabador> sia andato a buon fine?
<krabador> Guest86670, e poi, perchè è soltanto un pezzo?
<krabador> Guest86670, stai prendendo in giro?
<Guest86670> no.. Non sono esperto ed è la prima volta
<Guest86670> che entro qui
<krabador> Guest86670, nel tuo sistema sono presenti ppa, che , come nel tuo caso, danno problemi
<krabador> la procedura di aggiornamento, allo stato attuale, è e sarà bloccata
<Guest86670> che posso fare per risolvere? non puoi aiutarmi? scusa ma non sono un utente molto esperto.. So solo che scrivere con l ausilio della tastiera virtuale è davvero scomodo
<krabador> Guest86670, per favore, incolla tutto il risultato del comando di prima
<krabador> Guest86670, in pastebin
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474784/
<krabador> Guest86670, perchè hai messo "http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev" nel sistema?
<Guest86670> non so cosa sia, il computer non viene utilizzato solo da me.
<krabador> Guest86670, "qualcuno" ha seguito l'installazione di un software tramite una fonte software aggiuntiva, un ppa, motlo probabilmente seguendo una guida non ufficiale
<krabador> Guest86670, hai eseguito tu l'installazione del sistema operativo?
<Guest86670> il mio coinquilino, con lui divido il pc, il "qualcuno" di prima... L abbiamo provato live e andava. poi lo ha installato da un cd che aveva lui
<krabador> quindi non sai se ha dovuto fare passi successivi, dopo la fine dell'installazione, per far funzionare qualcosa
<Guest86670> che io sappia no.. Funzionava correttamente fino a poco tempo fa...
<krabador> Guest86670, devo sapere se "fino a poco tempo fa" è prima o dopo l'installazione di questo ppa
<krabador> Guest86670, sudo apt-get ppa-purge
<krabador> Guest86670, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge , scusami
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474892/
<krabador> Guest86670, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474912/
<krabador> Guest86670, manda adesso sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474920/
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474920/
<krabador> Guest86670, software-properties-gtk , va in sessione altro software
<krabador> *tab altro software
<Guest86670> krabador sono slla scheda "altro software"
<krabador> rimuovi la spunta da ubuntu-audio-dev
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> torna sul terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8474958/
<krabador> Guest86670, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get --purge -y autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> Guest86670, ovviamente pastebin dopo
<Guest86670> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8475007/
<krabador> Guest86670, allora, adesso riavvia, e vedi se si è risolto il problema
<krabador> Guest86670, torna qui dopo il riavvio
<Guest86670> ok.. Riavvio e rientro
<guest_69863> kabrador riavviato ma il problema persiste
<krabador> guest_69863, prova ad andare nelle impostazioni della tastiera, in inpostazioni
<guest_69863> ci sono
<krabador> guest_69863, fa uno screenshot , con il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | guest_69863
<ubot-it> guest_69863: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> caricalo li e metti qui il link
<guest_69863> http://postimg.org/image/4etehkout/c14b4626/                                  http://postimg.org/image/nph8bklwj/64f8e73f/
<krabador> guest_69863, usi ubuntu o derivata?
<krabador> guest_69863, ?
<guest_69863> http://postimg.org/image/iyhv0s75b/     come da immagine io credo sia ubuntu...
<krabador> guest_69863, dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> ok
<krabador> guest_69863, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<guest_69863> "comando non trovato"
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> quale di questi?
<guest_69863> aspetta forse ho sbagliato il comando, dammi un attimo
<krabador> lascia perdere dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> va con l'altro
<krabador> guest_69863, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<guest_69863> ok
<guest_69863> sta lavorando
<guest_69863> arriva il pastebin
<guest_69863> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8475264/
<krabador> guest_69863, riavvia
<guest_69863> ok ti aggiorno tra poco
<guest_42052> krabador ho riavviato ma nessuna novità..
<krabador> guest_42052, fa una cosa, riavvia, da grub, seleziona opzioni avanzate,e  seleziona uno dei kernel precedenti
<krabador> non il penultimo, dall'alto, quando ti appare la schermata
<krabador> ma il terzultimo
<guest_42052> grub?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Innerina1> come mai non riesco ad andare sull'altro schermo pur avendolo attivato?
<Innerina1> nelle vecchie versioni bastava lo scroll e non funziona più...
<krabador> per altro schermo intendi un altro monitor, o un altro spazio di lavoro?
<Innerina1> spazio di lavoro
<Innerina1> è forse cambiato il comando?
<krabador> ubuntu liscia o derivata?
<Innerina1> Ubuntu liscia
<guest_78109> ragazzi non riesco proprio....io ho window in uefi quindi dovrei cambiare solo la sequenza boot e disabilitare il sicurity boot.....ma se non metto la modalita in uefi non mi legge la chiavetta e non mi permette l avvio...chiavetta fatta con unetbootin...sara quello__
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_78109
<ubot-it> guest_78109: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !uefi | guest_78109
<ubot-it> guest_78109: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest_78109> ho gia letto purtroppo...
<krabador> Innerina1, ctrl al rotella?
<Innerina1> Non ho il mouse, ma da touchpad forse va
<Innerina1> nada
<krabador> Innerina1, ctrl alt freccia sinistra/destra
<guest_78109> ma dice che se ho window in modalita uefi devo solo cambiare il boot.....io invece se non metto modalita legacy che andrebbe con i pc vecchi non mi legge ubuntu....capito?
<Innerina1> nada
<Innerina1> non funziona nemmeno cliccando sul selettore...
<krabador> Innerina1, scusa sicura che i workspaces sono abilitati?
<Innerina1> eh dovrebbero, come lo verifico? Il selettore c'é...
<krabador> Innerina1, http://i.stack.imgur.com/wQ3hD.png
<Innerina1> grazie!
<krabador> figurati
<Innerina1> sì sono abilitati...
<krabador> ctrl alt freccia
<krabador> destra o sinistra
<krabador> o alta / bassa
<krabador> prova
<guest_78109> domanda semplice.....il bootloader deve risiedere nello stesso disco o partizione di window?
<krabador> guest_78109, no, nel disco , non in una partizione
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> nada...
<Innerina1> ho provato pure con Compiz ma non funziona manco quello
<krabador> Innerina1, ctrl alt shift freccia
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> mah non va
<Innerina1> strano
<krabador> tasto win + s ?
<Innerina1> Marò mi so spaventata :D
<Innerina1> ha l'effetto di ridurre un pochino l'area dello schermo
<Innerina1> temporaneo
<krabador> ma fa vedere gli altri workspaces ?
<Innerina1> No
<krabador> bene allora
<krabador> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<krabador> poi lo apri
<Innerina1> Cmq ho visto dalle preferenze che me ne vede uno...
<krabador> e vai a selezionare wall
<Innerina1> e non tiene in memoria se cambio numero
<krabador> Desktop Wall
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> è abilitato
<krabador> disabilitalo
<krabador> e riabilitalto
<krabador> *riabilitalo
<Innerina1> non cambia niente, cmq non capisco perché andando nelle preferenze degli schermi dall'angolo in basso non mi tiene il numero dei selettori
<Innerina1> *spazi
<krabador> sempre in compizconfig setting manager, aumenta il numero dei workspaces
<krabador> e riprova
<Innerina1> dove trovo il numero dei workspaces? >.<
<krabador> Innerina1, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/number-of-workspaces-CCSM.jpg
<krabador> number of
<Innerina1> grazie, ma stranamente nel mio non c'é il numero dei workspace, ci sono solo le prime 2 righe
<Innerina1> cmq ho modificato
<Innerina1> ora funziona!
<Innerina1> Anche se non capisco come mai dall'angolo in basso non funziona il selettore né le relative impostazioni...
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-02
<uzzaraff> buongiorno ragazzi
<uzzaraff> mi servirebbe una guida per installare ubuntu su samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 (P5110)
<uzzaraff> qualcuno sa orientarmi?
<UEFI> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<guest_86530> Salve, ho un problema con il mio con il mio acer e5 551g
<akis24> !aiuto | guest_86530
<ubot-it> guest_86530: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<guest_86530> ho questo computer e vorrei mettere ubuntu 14.04 LTS ma il mio problema è che si blocca nel momento in cui vado per installare o provare prima di installare l'OS
<akis24> guest_86530: hai qualche messaggio di errore o altro ?
<guest_86530> no si blocca e basta mentre se io provo a fare il boot con la stessa chiavetta su altri computer riesco ad installarlo
<akis24> guest_86530: ti appare il menu di avvio giusto ?
<guest_86530> si
<guest_86530> mi è stato detto di provare a disattivare il secure boot e mettere in mod uefi o legacy ma entrambi le combinazioni esso non funziona
<akis24> guest_86530: prova a premere f6 quando appare il menu di avvio e seleziona " nomodeset " vedi se riesce ad avviarsi
<guest_86530> e cosa dovrebbe fare il nomodeset
<akis24> guest_86530:  evitarti problemi con la scheda grafica magari il mancato avvio è dovuto a quello
<guest_86530> ma anche se provo l'installazione (con sfondo nero)
<akis24> guest_86530:  per adesso usa comunque l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<guest_86530> praticamente con l'avvio normale il grub si posiziona dovo aver cliccato installa in alto a sinistra e rimane bloccato li
<akis24> guest_86530: comunque per installare su sistemi uefi la procedura è diversa
<akis24> !uefi | guest_86530
<ubot-it> guest_86530: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> guest_86530:  è consigliabile prima provare che funzioni .. non installare per adesso
<glpiana> ola
<guest_341> buongiorno
<alien75> buon giorno a te guest_341
<alien75> ho un problema
<alien75> con icecast2 e ices2
<glpiana> alien75, esponilo senza andare a capo di continuo
<guest_341> anch'io... ma molto più banale
<alien75> allora ho seguito questo link  http://blog.setale.me/2009/06/25/creare-una-web-radio-con-icecast-e-debian/   che mi dice come configurare icecast2 ed ices2
<alien75> l' ho deguito dettagliatamente ma quando faccio login non mi permette di scrivere mountpoint e di vedere i file dai quali prelevare la musica
<guest_341> Devo premettere che mi sono affacciato al mondo ubuntu da pochi giorni. ho una internet key della wind modello 3089 (produttore TCT). SO 12.04 ita LTS. HW più che sufficiente per supportare il SO. non riesco in nessun modo a far riconoscere questo HW al pc. perdonate l'irruenza (e forse l'approccio molto... windows al problema).... potete indicarmi
<guest_341>  dove scaricare il driver per questa chiavetta??? Sto uscendo pazzo!!! :) grazie a tutti
<glpiana> alien75, prova a dare un'occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/28496/how-do-i-setup-an-icecast-server-for-broadcasting-audio-in-my-network
<glpiana> alien75, a colpo d'occhio mi sembra più esaustivo
<glpiana> guest_341, se la chiavetta è inserita, digita in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | guest_341
<ubot-it> guest_341: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mimmarello> buongiorno
<alien75> glpiana se ti do le credenziali riesci ad entrare nella mia ubuntu server e sistemare il problema ?
<mimmarello> avrei un problema ho installato ubuntu sul mio asus vivopc
<mimmarello> ma non mi funziona il wifi
<mimmarello> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<glpiana> alien75, non è la filosofia seguita in questo canale di supporto, spiacente. inoltre non ho mai configurato una cosa del genere, quindi leggi quanto ti ho indicato e vedi se ti è utile
<glpiana> mimmarello, in un terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | mimmarello
<ubot-it> mimmarello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mimmarello> non sono davanti al pc con ubuntu adesso sono in ufficio
<mimmarello> la mia scheda wireless è una realtek8821
<glpiana> mimmarello, allora quando avrai davanti il pc collegati qui e si cercherà di risolvere il problema. se è una realtek è facile che il problema stia solo nella mancanza del firmware
<mimmarello> sicuramente
<guest_341> grazie, proverò. saluti
<mimmarello> anche io ho pensato questo
<mimmarello> glpiana
<mimmarello> un ultima info
<mimmarello> ho cercato di istallare la versione 14.04 ma non ci sono riuscito
<mimmarello> perchè mi riportava un errore kernel panic not syncing
<mimmarello> ho provato la versione 12 ed è filato tutto liscio
<glpiana> mimmarello, all'avvio dell'installer o all'avvio del sistema installato?
<mimmarello> mi si bloccava quando premevo try ubuntu without install
<glpiana> mimmarello, ti consiglierei di controllare l'md5sum dell iso che hai scaricato. se non è corretto, riscaricala
<glpiana> !release | mimmarello
<ubot-it> mimmarello: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !md5 | mimmarello
<ubot-it> mimmarello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<glpiana> mimmarello, se invece risulta corretto, rifai il dvd/usb per l'installazione
<mimmarello> l'ho gia rifatto 3 volte
<glpiana> mimmarello, il controllo dell'md5sum?
<mimmarello> a questo punto penso di scaricare la iso nuovamente
<mimmarello> no la usb con unebootin
<glpiana> mimmarello, controlla l'md5sum allora
<mimmarello> md5sum è un programma che verifica l'integrità della iso???
<glpiana> mimmarello, leggi sopra
<mimmarello> ok
<mimmarello> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<guest_61651> salve
<michele__> come aprire un file con programma apposito?
<jester-> michele__: cioè?
<glpiana> O.o
<michele__> ho un file .blend
<michele__> posso aprirlo automaticamente facendo doppio click su di esso?
<jester-> che roba è
<michele__> un file di blender
<glpiana> michele__, se è associato a blender sì, altrimenti lo associ tu
<michele__> ecco
<michele__> in che modo?
<jester-> lo aprirà blender se non lo fa sistema e preferenze
<glpiana> michele__, tasto destro sul file, apri con... scegli il programma e gli dici di ricordarselo
<michele__> non c'è nella lista
<glpiana> michele__, puoi indicare il percorso
<michele__> come
<glpiana> michele__, oltre all'elenco cosa vedi?
<michele__> seleziona annulla e trova applicazioni online
<glpiana> michele__, sicuro non ci sia nient'altro?
<michele__> si
<glpiana> michele__, prendi la schermata e mostramela
<michele__> mica è windows
<glpiana> !image | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> michele__, cosa c'entra sto "mica è windows"?
<michele__> http://i.imgur.com/qU0z33N.png
<glpiana> michele__, "esegui software"
<michele__> non fa nnt
<glpiana> michele__, hai cliccato su seleziona?
<michele__> fa tipo un caricamento e non appare nulla
<michele__> anche
<glpiana> michele__, blender è installato?
<michele__> no è un eseguibile
<michele__> ho il collegamento sulla scrivania
<glpiana> blender va installato da repo
<jester-> michele__: se blender non è installato come fa ad aprirlo
<glpiana> !info | blender
<ubot-it> 'blender' is not a valid distribution: lucid, precise, trusty
<glpiana> !info blender
<ubot-it> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.69-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 17777 kB, installed size 59572 kB
<michele__> è vecchio
<michele__> io ho il 2.71
<glpiana> michele__, allora apri blender tdal tuo eseguibile e da lì apri il file
<jester-> michele__: sfoglia e vai a prendere l'eseguibile
<glpiana> chissà che changelog paura
<michele__> ho sempre fatto così
<michele__> piuttosto chissà perché non aggiornano
<glpiana> michele__, mah, non saprei, fagli una donazione quando glielo chiedi, magari si danno una mossa
<michele__> sese
<michele__> lo apro dal programma xD
<jester-> michele__: semplicemente perchè una distro stabile o presunta tale non aggiorna mai le versioni a meno di sistemare bug
<glpiana> michele__, usi software gratuito, non lamentarti troppo. è già buona che esiste
<michele__> bhe anche su windows è gratuito
<jester-> o che stabile sarebbe, se vuoi ultima moda installati debian sid
<michele__> p.s. posso creare un eseguibile sulla dash?
<glpiana> michele__, certo che puoi
<glpiana> o meglio, non sulla dash ma sulla barra
<michele__> si quella barra
<glpiana> michele__, crea un file .desktop sulla falsa riga di quelli già presenti nel sistema (locate .desktop nel terminale per trovarli)
<glpiana> e poi penso basti avviarlo una volta e dirgli di ricordarselo. approssimativo, lo so, ma non uso unity
<michele__> il .desktop lo creo sulla scrivania?
<glpiana> michele__, prova, male che vada lo sposti altrove
<michele__> l'ho creato
<michele__> ho fatto nuovo documento e poi ho rinomiato in .desktop
<michele__> e mo?
<glpiana> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=467954 michele__
<ExPBoy> michele__, se è di comandi validi lo esegui e poi quando compare nella barra clicchi destro e dici di metterlo in modo permanente sulla barra
<michele__> blocca nel launcher non da risultati
<michele__> quando chiudo il prog scompare
<ExPBoy> in che senso
<ExPBoy> eh ma che programma è che fa?
<michele__> blender
<michele__> se lo chiudo si toglie dalla barra
<michele__> anche mettendo blocca nel launcher
<ExPBoy> bho
<glpiana> michele__, comunque per chiudere la questione, su questo canale non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> per tutto il resto c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<antonino> ciao a tutti
<antonino> 12.04 LTS ita - installazione USBmodem TCT3089 brand Wind (on board sim H3G). HELP!!
<glpiana> antonino, collega l'accrocchio, apri un terminale e dai questi comandi: lsusb            e           dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | antonino
<ubot-it> antonino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonino> grazie glpiana. devo avviare l'altro pc. spero di ritrovarti.
<glpiana> antonino, io torno tra 10 minuti
<antonino> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1c9e:9000 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY
<antonino> no problem! :)
<glpiana> antonino, dammi l'output del comando: lsmod
<paul261065> Salve a tutti,
<antonino> bentornato e bentrovati tutti.
<antonino> il codice è lunghissimo. devo copiartelo (a mano) tutto o cerco qualcosa in particolare?
<glpiana> antonino, non puoi collegarti col pc in questione?
<antonino> no sono su una rete aziendale. il pc è fuori rete.
<glpiana> antonino, allora dai sto comando: lsmod | grep option
<paul261065> premetto che sono un neofita.Ho installato ubuntu versione 14.04 LTS e ho un prblema con skype, non riesco a connettermi. Ho scaricato una lultima versione di skype ma non so come eliminare la vecchia e installare la nuova
<glpiana> paul261065, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep skype
<antonino> non da nessuna risposta
<glpiana> antonino, scrivi: sudo modprobe option
<antonino> idem
<paul261065> glpiana : grazie! quindi faccio sudo  dpkg -l | grep skype per togliere la vecchia versione.. e per installare la nuova ?
<glpiana> antonino, oki, prova a configurare la connessione da network manager
<glpiana> paul261065, no, dai quel comando  e copi su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | paul261065
<ubot-it> paul261065: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> paul261065: dovresti mettere skype da repo
<michele__> perché se cancello il file .desktop dalla scrivania scompare anche dalla barra?
<glpiana> michele__, sarà un collegamento
<antonino> ho provato a richiamare lsmod | grep option. ti batto la risposta: option 25647 0 //// usb_wwan 19779 1 option /// 37173 2 option, usb_wwan
<antonino> ///= a capo
<michele__> io ho semplicemento spostato il file creato .desktop sulla barra
<antonino> ERRATA CORRIGE ho provato a richiamare lsmod | grep option. ti batto la risposta: option 25647 0 //// usb_wwan 19779 1 option /// usbserial 37173 2 option, usb_wwan
<guest_652> dove trovo i log di ieri di questa chat in italiano?grazie
<paul261065> glpiana: grazie provo
<paul261065> jester . repo ?
<guest_652> i log quindi?ho trovato solo quelli in inglese
<glpiana> antonino, prova a configurare una connessione
<glpiana> guest_652, Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<guest_652> non trovo però in italiano
<paul261065> devo andare, grazie a tutti.
<antonino> si, in realtà è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto. Dall'icona in alto a dx. Spunta su abilita connessioni + modifica connessioni con APN corretto
<antonino> come dispositivo mi restituisce "qualsiasi dispositivo", mentre mi pare che - se riconoscesse l'HW in automatico - dovrebbe restituirmi il nome della I.K.
<glpiana> antonino, se hai una chiavetta usb, dai il comando dmesg | tail   nel temrinale, copia l'output su un file, copia il file nella chiavetta, aprilo sul pc che stai usando e mettilo su pastebin
<antonino> provo. ma devo assentarmi. ti trovo dopo?? grazie!!
<glpiana> a dopo
<guest_45824> salve, ho provato a masterizzare la iso di lubuntu su dvd e l'operazione non è riuscita... può dipendere dal fatto che avrei dovuto usare un cd ?
<glpiana> guest_45824, no, ubuntu va su dvd. come l'hai masterizzata?
<guest_45824> ho usato ubuntu 12 come s.o.,seguendo le indicazioni: scrivi su disco, poi masterizza... provo con windows ? non per sottolineare, ma si tratta di "lubuntu", e mi chiede un cd, solo che la iso richiede 730 MB e non trovo un cd con quella capacità ... grazie !
<glpiana> guest_45824, se è lubuntu allora usa un cd. prima però controlla l'md5sum della iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | guest_45824
<ubot-it> guest_45824: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<guest_45824> si, ho fatto la prova e mi restituisce il codice giusto; pensi che dipenda dal fatto che ho usato un dvd ?
<glpiana> guest_45824, non saprei. metti su cd e vedi che fa
<guest_45824> non trovo un cd con quella capacità nei negozi, solo 700 Mb...
<glpiana> guest_45824, dovrebbe starci lo stesso. nel caso te lo dice che non ce la fa
<guest_45824> ok, allora provo, grazie !
<antonino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8478794/
<glpiana> antonino, dammi l'output di: ifconfig
<neofilo> ciao, scusate ma sono nuovo del sistema ubuntu. ho un acer con ssd da 32 gb ed ho scaricato ubuntu sul pen drive. ho cambiato le impostazioni avanzate di avvio ed ho provato a riavviare da usb con ubuntu. il pc mi dice che non trova "boot" (o qualcosa di simile) su usb. grazie mille
<glpiana> neofilo, con che sistema hai preparato la usb?
<neofilo> windows 8
<glpiana> neofilo, e che programma hai usato?
<neofilo> non capisco
<neofilo> nessuno
<glpiana> neofilo, e quindi dopo aver scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu che hai fatto?
<neofilo> ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu su pen drive ed ho cambiato le impostazioni. non sono tecnico, quindi francamente capisco molto poco
<glpiana> !usbwin | neofilo
<ubot-it> neofilo: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<neofilo> grazie mille glpiana
<antonino> ciao glpiana. ho risolto. non certo grazie alle mie conoscenze su ubuntu, ma... aprendo il pc. La porta era 1.0. impiegando una usb diretta il modem è stato riconosciuto. ora funzica
<antonino> ps grazie per la pazienza. sei stato molto disponibile. un abbraccio. antonino
<glpiana> enzotib, bene
<glpiana> antonino, bene
<Gianlu90> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04 in pratica dopo un riavvio forse nn avvenuto correttamente mi esce scritto: mount: mounting /dev on /root/ dev failed : No such file or directory
<Gianlu90> ora ho avviato con una live usb
<Abito> buongiorno, ho in ufficio un server e vorrei montarci sopra git per poterlo utilizzare con i miei altri colleghi, qualucno sa consigliarmi una guida che mi spieghi come fare, o ancora meglio qualcuno che me lo possa spiegare?
<glpiana> Abito, non sei nel canale adatto. prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Abito> grazie
<guest_16636> Ho un problema con ubuntu D:
<guest_32439> salve, vorrei installare Lubuntu, c'è già Windows 7, l'hd è così partizionato:
<guest_32439> C(u. logica) / D(P. Prim) / E(P. Prim.) / H (P. Prim.) / 8GB non allocata
<guest_32439> File System: NTFS per tutti
<guest_32439> Capacità: 7,8 GB / 1,95 GB / 15,62 GB / 4,88 GB
<guest_32439> Spazio libero: 6% / 47% / 57% / 86%
<guest_32439> In C ho davvero poco spazio libero, si può allargare la partizione ?
<guest_32439> ome mi consigliate di procedere per la partizione e l'installazione del dual boot ?
<cristian_c> guest_32439, lo spazio totale è veramente poco
<cristian_c> guest_32439, hai mai pensato di procurarti un disco con più capacità?
<guest_32439> grazie del consiglio !
<guest_32439> Prossimamente ci penserò. Con questo è tecnicamente possibile fare qc. ?
<guest_32439> (Senza formattare i dati)
<cristian_c> guest_32439, ripeto, lo spazio è poco
<cristian_c> guest_32439, dipende cosa vuoi fare, esattamente
<cristian_c> e cosa c'è in quelle partizioni
<guest_32439> C è di avvio e vorrei raddoppiare lo spazio - D è di sistema e potrebbe restare così - E ed H contengono dati che potrei trasferire su DVD, liberando tanto spazio... poi ci sono 8 GB non allocati, che vorrei recuperare (già questi basterebbero per Lubuntu, immagino )
<gabriele> ragazzi, scusatemi tanto, ma come faccio ad avere i permessi di root su un dispositivo bluetooth?
<cristian_c> guest_32439, E mi sembra la più capiente
<cristian_c> guest_32439, contiene semplici dati?
<cristian_c> (quindi, non il sistema)
<cristian_c> gabriele, come sempre, puoi spiegare cosa devi fare?
<gabriele> cristian_c: devo entrare nel mio cellulare attraverso il bluetooth
<gabriele> cristian_c: riesco a vedere le cartelle contenute dentro il cellulare, ma non il loro contenuto stesso
<gabriele> cristian_c: non ho i permessi
<guest_32439> si, ... E ( 15 GB) contiene solo dati e lo potrei vuotare; ci sono anche 8 GB di disco non allocati...
<cristian_c> gabriele, mi sembra strano
<gabriele> cristian_c: capisco, ma è la realtà dei fatti..
<cristian_c> guest_32439, ok, ho notato
<cristian_c> beh, puoi estendere la partizione H
<cristian_c> guest_32439, fino a coprire gli 8 GB non allocati
<cristian_c> gabriele, quali strumenti utilizzi?
<gabriele> cristian_c: galaxy s2 e blueman
<guest_32439> buona idea, ... a C si può dare più spazio ?
<cristian_c> gabriele, cos'hai fatto in blueman?
<gabriele> cristian_c: che intendi? L'ho installato, ed ho collegato il dispositivo
<cristian_c> guest_32439, se è di avvio, non capisco perché toccarla
<cristian_c> quando ne hai altre a disposizione
<cristian_c> gabriele, e poi?
<gabriele> cristian_c: e poi niente..
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> gabriele, prova a fare qualcosa diverso da niente
<guest_32439> c'è solo il 6 % di spazio libero, basterà ?
<cristian_c> guest_32439, dove?
<gabriele> cristian_c: tipo? dove viene messo il percorso "rete"?
<guest_32439> in C
<cristian_c> guest_32439, ma non stavamo parlando di E ed H?
<cristian_c> guest_32439, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> avvia una live
<cristian_c> gabriele, di cosa stai parlando?
<gabriele> cristian_c: apri il tuo "gestore di file", il mio è thunar...il tuo non so
<gabriele> cristian_c: c'è un percorso chiamato rete
<guest_32439> il computer in questione non ce l'ho fisicamente vicino... non saprei !
<cristian_c> gabriele, bene, ma forse dovresti prima chiarirti le idee
<cristian_c> da come parli, non si capisce niente
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<gabriele> cristian_c: il mio cellulare viene assegnato in quel percorso, se lo trovo nel filesystem entro direttamente con i permessi
<cristian_c> guest_32439, quando hai il pc a disposizione, torna qui
<cristian_c> così si vede
<cristian_c> gabriele, al momento l'unica cosa chiara che hai detto è: 'installo blueman e collego il cellulare'
<cristian_c> nel mezzo il buio
<guest_32439> ok, grazie cristian_c !
<gabriele> cristian_c: vado su "browse file on device", mi apre la cartella di gestione del mio cellulare, mi mostra le cartelle contenute nel mio disposivo, ma appena io clicco sulle cartelle per vederne il contenuto (per esempio, la cartella "musica") mi da questo output: "impossibile mostrare il contenuto di questa posizione"
<cristian_c> gabriele, quindi utilizzi l'applet di blueman?
<gabriele> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> gabriele, cat /etc/group
<gabriele> cristian_c: mi devo mettere nel gruppo bluetooth?
<cristian_c> gabriele, posta il risultato su pastebin
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8479769/
<cristian_c> gabriele, prova ad aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo bluetooth
<gabriele> cristian_c: non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> gabriele, 14.04?
<cristian_c> gabriele, puoi mostrare una schermata delle impostazioni di blueman?
<gabriele> cristian_c: si, 14.04, arriva subito
<gabriele> cristian_c: dove te la condivido?
<gabriele> cristian_c: niente da fare, il tasto che mi dovrebbe far fare lo screenshot non va se tengo aperte le impostazioni di blueman
<cristian_c> !image | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> gabriele, il tasto non è necessario
<cristian_c> xfce ha già l'applicazione inclusa
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubot-it> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 500 kB, installed size 2159 kB
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://postimg.org/image/5d4zjzm21/
<cristian_c> gabriele, local services
<gabriele> cristian_c: vuoi stampato anche quello?
<cristian_c> gabriele, sì
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://postimg.org/image/4mk2j96oz/
<cristian_c> gabriele, per sicurezza, hai provato ad attivare 'accetta file da dispositivi autorizzati'?
<cristian_c> gabriele, altra cosa: hai provato l'invio e la ricezione dei file via bluetooth?
<gabriele> cristian_c: si, l'invio e la ricezione funziona
<gabriele> cristian_c: ora ho attivato anche quella casella
<gabriele> cristian_c: non riesco a mettere mano al dispositivo però
<m3do> sera a tutti
<gabriele> cristian_c: però sto notando che non mi fa mettere mano solo ai file inseriti nella sdcard del cellulare
<gabriele> cristian_c: i file contenuti nel cellulare direttamente si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gabriele, com'è formattataa la sd?
<gabriele> cristian_c: cazzarola, bella domanda..
<gabriele> cristian_c: non lo so
<gabriele> cristian_c: ma sicuramente è in fat32 o ntfs
<m3do> c'e qualcuno che puo indicarmi una soluzione per risolvere problema auidio di ubunto studio?
<gabriele> m3do: che problema è?
<m3do> ho la scheda vt1720/24  vedo che funziona ma non esce proprio l'auidio
<cristian_c> gabriele, controlla
<gabriele> cristian_c: 5 minuti e ti do la risposta
<gabriele> m3do: versione di ubuntu studio? uscite audio selezionate?
<m3do> Ubuntu Studio 14.04.1  analogica
<guest_75323> Salve ho un Acer Aspire e5 551g e non riesco ad installare ubuntu qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare per favore ?
<cristian_c> guest_75323, hai già provato in live?
<guest_75323> si ma non mi fa partitre l'installazione e niene mi si blocca al grub
<gabriele> m3do: ma se apri un player multimediale (es. vlc) e fai partire una canzone, che succede? parte ma non si sente? O non parte proprio?
<m3do> no no parte, anche nella regolazione volume vedi che si muove sia il volume dell'audio che quello dell'aquisizione microfono ,pero non si sente nulla....
<krabador> m3do, apri il terminale , sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<krabador> m3do, poi digita alsa-mixer e premi invio
<krabador> m3do, vedi se qualcosa è mutato
<guest_75323> cristian_c: cioè il provo a far partire tramite boot il sistema, mi si blocca al grub che si posvaona in alto a destra dello schermo, mi avevano detto che probabilmente è un prolblema del secure boot attivato, oppure del bios impostato su Legacy, allora ho provato a fare diverse combinazioni mettendo il secure boot disattivato e in mod UEFI, ma il
<guest_75323> problema è che non parte nemmeno con quei settaggi
<krabador> guest_75323, hai uefi in quella macchina ?
<guest_75323> krabador: ho uefi e legacy
<krabador> guest_75323, ci sono altri sistemi in questa macchina?
<m3do> studio@tilk:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<m3do> [sudo] password for studio:
<m3do> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<m3do> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<m3do> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<m3do> mm
<guest_75323> krabador: no ho il disco vuoto
<krabador> !pastebin | m3do
<ubot-it> m3do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> m3do,  non si puo' incollare in canale
<m3do> sorry non sapevo *_+
<krabador> guest_75323, come hai fatto la pendrive con la iso ?
<guest_75323> krabador: con unetbootin ma il problema è che funziona su altre acchine
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_75323
<ubot-it> guest_75323: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> rifalla con questo
<m3do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8480090/
<guest_75323> krabador: scusami e perchè su altre macchine il sistema parte mentre nella mia no ?
<krabador> guest_75323, il modo in cui viene visto il boot da usb non è uguale
<krabador> tra le macchine
<krabador> le motherboard
<krabador> dipende da come è stato impostato nel bios dai produttori
<gabriele> cristian_c: è fat32
<guest_75323> quindi il bios come lo devo impostare Legacy o UEFI
<cristian_c> gabriele, beh, i permessi su fat32 non ci sono quando la monti in ubuntu
<guest_75323> in secure boot o no ?
<krabador> legacy
<cristian_c> gabriele, riesci a montare la sd in ubuntu?
<gabriele> cristian_c: in che formato la devo formattare?
<gabriele> cristian_c: si, ti mostro
<cristian_c> a prescidere che si trovi nel cellulare o meno
<krabador> !uefi | guest_75323
<ubot-it> guest_75323: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest_75323> krabdor, si questa l'ho letta ma non mi ha aiutato
<m3do> cristian
<gabriele> cristian_c: l'ho tolta dal cellulare e l'ho messa in un comune lettore di sd card che inserisco nel pc, ecco: http://postimg.org/image/4v3jjdmwx/
<cristian_c> gabriele, io seriamente vedo dei lucchetti sulle icone
<gabriele> cristian_c: si esatto
<krabador> m3do, hai mandato alsa-mixer,per veder se qualcosa è mutato?
<cristian_c> gabriele, riesci ad accedervi?
<cristian_c> alle cartelle
<gabriele> cristian_c: come faccio a toglierli?
<cristian_c> gabriele, rispondi alla domanda
<m3do> mmm scusami ma non sono molto pratico di ubuntu
<gabriele> cristian_c: si riesco ad accedervi
<m3do> che comando dovrei fare
<m3do> ?
<cristian_c> gabriele, ok, ma come mai hanno un lucchetto?
<krabador> <krabador> m3do, apri il terminale , sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<krabador> <krabador> m3do, poi digita alsa-mixer e premi invio
<krabador> <krabador> m3do, vedi se qualcosa è mutato
<krabador> alle 18:07
<gabriele> cristian_c: boh, forse dipende dal sistema operativo del cellulare..
<gabriele> cristian_c: magari mette delle restrizioni, ma non so dirti
<cristian_c> gabriele, controlla i permessi sulla sd
<gabriele> cristian_c: da dentro il cell?
<cristian_c> no
<gabriele> cristian_c: i permessi concessi sono lettura e scrittura a me, il resto, solo lettura
<m3do> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto alsa-utilsalsa-mixer
<m3do>  ma se installo teamwiever ci dai un okkiata? almeno capisco
<jester-> m3do: il pacchetto è alsa-utils e alsamixer fa parte del pachetto
<cristian_c> gabriele, non è possibile, altrimenti perché i lucchetti?
<m3do> avevo immaginato ma sul terminale mi scrive cosi
<tom207> Salve; ho un problemino... Su un portatile vecchiotto ma non troppo, ho ubuntu 10; vorrei metterci il 14, ma se metto il DVD parte da lì e non riesco a installarlo
<tom207> avete qualche consiglio?
<krabador> m3do, alsa-utilsalsa-mixer non esiste
<krabador> tom207,  apri il terminale, e manda alsa-mixer
<jester-> tom207: dovrebbe vedere la versione vecchia e chiedere se vuoi aggiornare
<tom207> mi dice che quella versione non è aggiornabile
<jester-> tom207: fai una nuova installazione
<tom207> eh, è quello che vorrei...
<krabador> tom207, con una versione cosi' vecchia, fai un backup delle cose ,e fai una nuova installazioen
<tom207> non c'è nulla, posso formattare, ma non so come fare
<tom207> se metto il dvd di ubuntu 14 parte da dvd e non si installa
<jester-> tom207: e qundo parte il dvd cosa succede
<tom207> si avvia ubuntu 14 ma da dvd, cioè non si installa e manco me lo chiede
<jester-> tom207: eh non vedi il menu prova ubuntu, installa ubuntu al boot^
<tom207> ma tu dici una volta caricato?
<jester-> !installazione | tom207 ci sono anche le figure
<ubot-it> tom207 ci sono anche le figure: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> tom207, c'è "installa ubuntu" sul desktop
<tom207> boh, riprovo... vi faccio sapere :) grazie per ora
<gabriele> cristian_c: http://postimg.org/image/z3vbxbzlb/
<tecnopado> scusate si vi interrompo..  ma pure a voi il forum non va?  credo ci sian problemi con server,  non pinga nemmeno  :O
<tecnopado> da errori del server,e non carica le pag.   boh?
<jester-> tecnopado: pare sia down
<tecnopado> ahh ecco..probabile,magari sta revisionando qualcosa
<jester-> gabriele: che wm è?
<m3do> jester dove posso postare uno sceeenshot
<m3do> da farti vedere?
<jester-> !image | m3do
<ubot-it> m3do: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<m3do> http://postimg.org/image/3u8crdc8x/
<jester-> m3do: non suona la tv?
<m3do>  non suona nulla
<jester-> m3do: vedo uscita hdmi quindi una tv o video pc con casse
<krabador> m3do, premi f6
<krabador> in alsamixer
<m3do> sara la scheda video ma sento da una cassa alimentata usb con jack
<m3do> - predefinita
<m3do> 0 hda nvidia
<jester-> m3do: il canale settato è hdmi quindi va su una tv, usi un normale video?
<m3do> si
<jester-> si quale
<krabador> m3do, seleziona predefinita
<jester-> tv o video pc
<m3do> mmmm
<m3do> ho fatto una prova con tutte ma non si sente ;(
<jester-> m3do: non c'è canale analogico?
<jester-> o simile?
<m3do> ora e su predefinita
<jester-> hmi non suonerà mai
<jester-> hdmi
<m3do> si ma non va cmq
<m3do> ah lo so io
<jester-> m3do: usi jack?
<m3do> si
<jester-> guarda nelle inpostazioni di jack
<m3do> e dove sarebbero
<jester-> boh  l'ho usato anni fa ma le impostazioni le ha
<m3do> ahahahah
<jester-> è jack il server di riferimento
<m3do> aspe 1 sec
<m3do>  con f6 ora e comparso un
<m3do> - predefinito
<m3do> 0 hda
<m3do> 1 icensemble ice1724
<m3do>  prima non c'era
<gabriele> jester-: wm?
<jester-> gabriele: windows manager (ambiente grafico quello del link con l'imitazione mac dock mal riuscita
<gabriele> jester-: xfce
<gabriele> jester-: non offendere la mac dockj
<jester-> gabriele: nel set up è scritto android
<jester-> che abbiano incrociato xfce col droido?
<guest_25261> buona sera, sto installando su una chiavetta usb una iso di ubuntu con il programma LiLi ,provandola tremite live facendola partire con boot su un netbook non mi parte dandomi l'errore ui
<jester-> guest_25261: con cosa hai fatto la usb
<jester-> guest_25261: stai usando winzoz?
<guest_25261> un programma che ho sempre usato si chiama LiLi e un programma creato per fare chiavette usb linux
<jester-> guest_25261: se non parte è fatta male prova usb creator di serie o unetbotin
<guest_25261> il nome intero è linux live usb creator per win
<gabriele> jester-: quale set up?
<guest_25261> ho riprovato con una iso di lubuntu e mi da un errore di gfx grafico non installato
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_25261
<ubot-it> guest_25261: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<guest_25261> ora provo  grazie .. ciao
<jester-> gabriele:  http://postimg.org/image/z3vbxbzlb/  android proprietà
<m3do> grazie gente alla prossima
<gabriele> jester-: quella è semplicemente la cartella selezionata..
<jester-> che non si chiama android come etichett e ha permessi 600?
<gabriele> jester-: http://postimg.org/image/z3vbxbzlb/ se fai riferimento a questa, guarda che ho selezionato la cartella "android" ed ho visualizzato le proprietà
<jester-> la dock xfce è ancora piu cessa
<akis24> sera
<gio_crystal> Problema ognittanto lo schermo diventa grigio che devo fare ???
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, quale scheda video in uso?
<gio_crystal> Non so
<krabador> gio_crystal, ogni tanto che significa?
<krabador> gio_crystal, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianni2468> salve
<krabador> salve gianni2468
<gianni2468> lista
<krabador> di cosa?
<gianni2468> film!
<krabador> !ciao | gianni2468
<ubot-it> gianni2468: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !topic | gianni2468
<ubot-it> gianni2468: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<gianni2468> topic.
<krabador> vai gianni2468 , lo so che ce la fai a metterci anche / vicino, stile /topic
<gianni2468> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/02/%23ubuntu-cat.txt
<krabador> sicuro di non aver sbagliato nulla?
<gianni2468> sono nuovo come accedo alle risorse!
<krabador> gianni2468, nuovo o non nuovo, cosa hai capito del topic?
<cristian_c> !ping | gianni2468
<ubot-it> gianni2468: pong
<krabador> !ping | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: pong
<gabriele> "ata1 softreset failed" Qualcuno ha idea di cosa sia? E' un errore che mi compare durante il boot
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285392
<gabriele> krabador: non vedo la soluzione
<silfar55> list
<emanuele> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | emanuele
<ubot-it> emanuele: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-03
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<gio_crystal> aiuto due problemi
<glpiana> parliamone
<gio_crystal> primo disconessioni contine del wifi
<glpiana> gio_crystal, che scheda wifi hai?
<gio_crystal> non lo so
<gio_crystal> non sono un esperto
<glpiana> gio_crystal, lspci in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8483975/
<gio_crystal> ti ho link il mio paste
<glpiana> gio_crystal, dammi l'output di lsmod
<gio_crystal> che signifia
<glpiana> gio_crystal, significa che nel terminale scrivi lsmod e metti quello che esce su pastebin
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8483987/
<gio_crystal> eccolo
<gio_crystal> glpiana e peso che l'alto problema sia dovuto sempre alla connessione
<glpiana> gio_crystal, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484052/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, dimmi intanto su che versione di ubuntu sei
<gio_crystal> 14.04 lts
<glpiana> gio_crystal, copia qui l'output di: uname -a
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484060/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484079/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, stai usando i repository proposed. sei uno sviluppatore?
<glpiana> gio_crystal, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484096/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, si può sapere per quale motivo hai abilitato i repository proposed?
<gio_crystal> io non ho abilitato nulla
<ExPBoy> sono stato io
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ma certamente. lasciamo perdere
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> gio_crystal, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484142/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ora, all'avvio del pc, vedi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo?
<gio_crystal> non lo so
<glpiana> gio_crystal, come non lo sai? avvii il pc a occhi chiusi?
<glpiana> gio_crystal, tra l'altro vedo che hai anche un'altra installazione di ubuntu 14.04 su questo pc
<gio_crystal> si avvia da solo fino a quando non mi chiede la pasword
<glpiana> gio_crystal, dai questo comando: grep 'menuentry ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | cut -c -80
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484166/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, sudo fdisk -l
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484182/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ora scrivi: mount
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484200/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, hai due installazioni di 14.04 su questo disco, lo sai?
<glpiana> una su sda1 e una su sda6
<gio_crystal> me la fatto  uno scemo si puo togliere una ??
<glpiana> gio_crystal, spiegami la situazione. non hai installato tu? ti hanno installato il sistema?
<gio_crystal> il primo sistema non lo avevo messo io ma un amico e non adava il wifi non si collegava propio
<gio_crystal> poi un ragazzo del supporto mi ha fato fare il ripristino con questo sistema
<gio_crystal> e ora il wifi va ma si disconnete
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ricordi chi? o almeno quando?
<gio_crystal> la settimana scorsa se non ricordo male wonder
<glpiana> gio_crystal, va beh, andiamo oltre. riavvia il pc e da subito premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift sinistro, fino a che non ti appare il menu di grub
<glpiana> gio_crystal, a questo punto scegli la seconda voce e premi invio
<glpiana> gio_crystal, dal menu che ti appare, avvia il linux-image col numero 3.13.0-36  (versione normale, non recovery)
<glpiana> gio_crystal, e torna qui
<gio_crystal> cose il tasto shift
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> gio_crystal, quello con cui fai le lettere maiuscole
<gio_crystal> ok
<gio_crystal> torno surito
<guest_24960> Buon giorno a tutti!
<guest_24960> vorrei fare una domanda se possibile
<glpiana> guest_24960, falla
<guest_24960> io possiedo una tastiera Corsair Vengeance K70 e le luci o meglio i led dei tasi "Bloc Num, Bloc Scorr e Blocco maiuscole" non mi funzionano
<guest_24960> e perciò non riesco a capire bene quando sono accesi o disattivati questi tasti
<guest_24960> ho cercato ovunque su internet ed ho trovato una riga di comando da dare nel terminale
<guest_24960> ma ne fa funzionare solo 2 sui 3
<guest_24960> e poi ad ogni riavvio dovrei riaprire il terminale e ridare il comando
<guest_24960> mi aiutate per favore?
<guest_24960> ho scritto anche un post sul forum qualche mese fa, ma nessuno è stato in grado di rispondermi
<guest_24960> se volete vi link il post
<glpiana> !pazienza | guest_24960
<ubot-it> guest_24960: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<guest_24960> ok ok per carità non voglio obbligare nessuno
<guest_24960> volevo solo sapere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi tutto qui
<glpiana> guest_24960, sì, ma dai tempo alla gente di fare una ricerca
<guest_24960> ok ok perfetto, grazie
<glpiana> guest_24960, è questo il comando cui ti riferisci? sudo kbd_mode -u
<guest_24960> si esatto
<glpiana> guest_24960, fammi sta prova. passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1 e prova se lì i led funzionano. poi torna alla grafica con alt+f7
<guest_24960> fatto! funziona solo il bloc num
<glpiana> mentre da qui non va nulla?
<guest_24960> no purtroppo non si accendono nessuno dei 3
<guest_24960> quindi non so quando i tasti diciamo sono abilitati oppure no
<gio_crystal> rieccomi
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ce ne hai messo
<gio_crystal> scusa ma sto anche lavorando
<guest_24960> scusa glpiana, funziona anche il bloc scorr oltre al block num
<guest_24960> in quella modalità, alla fine come quando do quel comando da console
<ExPBoy> guest_24960, non ne sono certo ma quella tastiera non è perfettamente gestibile da ubuntu
<guest_24960> è una tastiera gaming, non saprei
<ExPBoy> si ma pare ci vogliano dei driver specifici che per il momento in ubuntu non ci sono
<gio_crystal> glpiana,ora che devo faare
<ExPBoy> fammi bedere meglio
<guest_24960> ok grazie per l'aiuto che mi state dando
<glpiana> guest_24960, ctrl+alt+f1, fai login testuale, dai il comando sudo kbd_mode -u       vedi cosa funziona lì, torna in grafica con alt+f7   e vedi cosa fa
<glpiana> gio_crystal, scrivi: uname -a   e copia qui la riga
<guest_24960> 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> guest_24960, sudo iwlist scan
<gio_crystal> Linux gioangy-AOA110 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<guest_24960> oddio ma dicevi ame glpiana?
<glpiana> guest_24960, sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> tutte ste g
<glpiana> gio_crystal, sudo iwlist scan
<gio_crystal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8484380/
<glpiana> gio_crystal, ok, prova a stare collegato per un po' in wifi e vedi se regge
<gio_crystal> ok
<guest_24960> mi dice kdb_mode commando not found
<gio_crystal> poi ce un altro problema
<ExPBoy> guest_24960, pare che sia confermata l'ipotesi di prima
<glpiana> gio_crystal, sudo kbd_mode -u    kbd non kdb
<glpiana> uffa
<glpiana> guest_24960,  sudo kbd_mode -u    kbd non kdb
<guest_24960> ok scusa, allora in pratica mi succede la stessa identica cosa che succede se lo faccio normale da console
<guest_24960> mi si accendono due led su 3
<glpiana> guest_24960, non trovo nulla, spiacente
<guest_24960> ok grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<guest_16248> Ciao c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | guest_16248
<ubot-it> guest_16248: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_16248> Uso Ubuntu studio, spesso all'avvio non vengono riconosciuti mouse e tastiera, ho provato sia wireless che a filo...
<jester-> guest_16248: il kernel della studio è instabile
<jester-> va piu in fretta ma ogni tanto toppa
<guest_16248> me lo faceva anche su mint però
<guest_16248> e su ubuntu normale
<guest_16248> cosa consigli?
<jester-> guest_16248: allora c'è da presumere che i problema potrebbe essere hardware cioè le usb un po ciucche
<guest_16248> ?
<guest_16248> ho un Dell  desktopnuovo nuovo
<jester-> guest_16248: le usb non funzano come dovrebbero
<jester-> bè?
<guest_16248> sono ciucche da nuove?
<jester-> guest_16248: sicuro c'è harware con difetti di fabbrica tanto è vero che esiste una garanzia
<guest_16248> scusami ma non credo, tutte le altre periferiche funzionano
<jester-> guest_16248: latra possibilità im pc monta un chipset usb non tanto  linux digeribile
<jester-> guest_16248: in winzoz tutto regolare?
<guest_16248> non lo so, ho preso un dell poichè avevo letto che era tutto compatibilissimo...
<guest_16248> non era preinstallato win
<jester-> guest_16248: ma hai anche winz o no
<guest_16248> non lo0 uso proprio
<akis24> provare con un disco live no ?
<jester-> guest_16248: lo fa con altre distro quindi secondo me il defetto è hw
<jester-> difetto*
<guest_16248> potrebbe essere la scheda Video che da qualche problema?
<jester-> o di driver
<jester-> che centra la video con le usb
<jester-> guest_16248: che video monta
<guest_16248> ho letto in giro che i driver Nvidia cxreano qualche conflitto
<jester-> balle
<guest_16248> comunque io ho messo i Noveau
<jester-> guest_16248: doppia scheda?
<guest_16248> quella integrata e una dedicata
<jester-> guest_16248: i nuvò ci sono di serie e sono quelli open che sono molto piu scarsi
<jester-> guest_16248: infatti nuvò non gestisce la doppia scheda
<guest_16248> ma quella integrata credo sia disabilitata giusto?
<jester-> guest_16248: andare in driver aggiuntivi e abilitare il nvidia testato
<jester-> se non è disabilitabile nel bios il pc funza a cazza
<guest_16248> allora che m...faccio?  io lo uso per lavoro, vuoi vedere che devo tornare al Mac?
<jester-> guest_16248: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> bè da mac a linux la differenza è notevole
<jester-> inpeggio
<guest_16248> li avevo già installati i Driver ufficiali ma andavano peggio secondo me...tieni presente che non ci gioco con il pc
<guest_16248> cioè Linux è peggio?
<jester-> guest_16248:  e cosa avevi installato
<guest_16248> I Driver ufficiali testati
<jester-> guest_16248: lspci | grep -i vga
<guest_16248> spiega meglio che non sono così ferrato
<jester-> guest_16248: dai il comando nel terminale e incolla qui la risposta
<guest_16248> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<jester-> guest_16248: è nuovo il pc?
<jester-> 6600 non è revente
<jester-> reente
<guest_16248> la scheda Video ce l'avevo già
<jester-> eh
<guest_16248> quella che aveva di serie faceva schifo
<jester-> guest_16248: è vecchissima la 6600
<guest_16248> ma è ancora valida non trovi?
<jester-> guest_16248: vai nel bios e disattiva la intel poi vanno bene i nuvò
<jester-> guest_16248: se non ci fai roba 3d va bene
<guest_16248> mi sa che ho già provato ma non rioesco a trovare la voce per disattivarla
<jester-> ci dovrebbe essere
<jester-> guest_16248: o togli la invidia e usa la intel
<jester-> p3ensavo fosse un laptop con doppia scheda
<guest_16248> ci stavo pensando anche io, del resto io faccio solo fotografia credi che basti quella interna?
<jester-> guest_16248: non so ma basta provare
<guest_16248> tanto vedo che in Linux non si riesce a sfruttare l'accellerazione grafica quindi tanto vale
<jester-> guest_16248: se il pc è recente la intel facile che sia meglio della invidia obsoleta
<guest_16248> si il Pcv  monta un i5 quad
<jester-> guest_16248: con nvidia almeno serie 8000 il 3d c'è eccome
<guest_16248> 3100 mghz
<jester-> eh minchia e gli metti una vidieo obsoleta?
<guest_16248> pensavo di poter sfruttare la ram della scheda video e preservare quella del pc capisci?
<jester-> pigliagli una nvidia dalla serie 560 in su poi vedi
<guest_16248> provo a levarla e poi vedo se il problema del mouse e tastiera si ripresenta
<jester-> guest_16248: non so e la intel ha ram condivisa ma non penso
<jester-> guest_16248: quanta ram hai intallata
<guest_16248> 8
<jester-> guest_16248: prova
<guest_16248> grazie mille per la disponibilità
<jester-> ci metti un minuto
<guest_16248> ora devo uscire grazie ancora comunque
<guest_83826> Buongiorno, ho un problema con il mio pc dopo ever installato ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> guest_83826, esponilo
<guest_83826> quando mi chiede la password non l'accetta e mi dice chè è sbagliata ! io non ho cambiato la password !! come posso fare per poter rientrare nel mio account ? Sono entrato sulla sessione ospite, ho controllato le informazioni degli utenti e ho visto che la password del mio account ora è composta da 5 caratteri !!!
<jester-> !dettagli | guest_83826
<ubot-it> guest_83826: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> guest_83826, e da dove hai visto la password del tuo account?
<guest_83826> Provo a spiegare.. ho effettuato l'accesso con la sessione ospite, clicco su impostazioni di sistema , clicco su account utente, visualizzo il profili dell'amministratore ( cioè il mio) e si vede che la password è composta da 5 caratteri..
<jester-> guest_83826: ma installando dovresti aver scelto una pass
<guest_83826> prima di installare ho scritto la mia password ! dopo averlo fatto non ho più toccato il pc , non riesco a capire perchè ora la password è diversa
<jester-> guest_83826: prima di installare?
<guest_83826> si, mi chiedeva di mettere la password per scaricare e installare l'aggiornamento
<jester-> guest_83826: installando c'è un passo dove chiede nome account pass e ripetere la pass
<guest_83826> a me è uscito solo : "inserire la password" , dopo averla digitata è partito il tutto..
<glpiana> guest_83826, due volte la chiede
<jester-> guest_83826: sei sicuro di aver installato ubuntu e non un tarocco?
<guest_83826> si, cosa mi consigliate di fare ?
<guest_83826> sono sicuro di aver istallato ubuntu, ho controllato gli aggiornamenti e ho cliccato su "esegui avvanzamento!
<jester-> guest_83826: il passo è: nome pc, nome utente, pass utente da ripetere
<glpiana> guest_83826, ctrl+alt+f1 passi in console e fai login testuale
<guest_83826> cavolo a me ste cose non sono venute fuori...
<jester-> guest_83826: allora o eri distratto o non hai ubuntu doc
<guest_83826> cosa posso fare per peremettermi di recuperare l'account ?
<glpiana> guest_83826, ripeto, prova a fare login testuale
<jester-> guest_83826: ti conviene reinstallare con attenzione
<guest_83826> non so cosa sia... scusatemi ma non sono un mito dei pc..
<jester-> o creare un user nuovo da recoery aggiungendolo ai gruppi di default
<glpiana> guest_83826, ctrl+alt+f1 passi in console e fai login testuale
<jester-> recovery*
<guest_83826> come posso fare per re-installare il software ?
<glpiana> guest_83826, allora, segui per cortesia e prova il login testuale da console
<guest_83826> ho fatto ciò che mi ha detto, lo schermo è diventato scuro..
<guest_83826> ok fatto
<guest_83826> mi dice : " morgan-laptop  login : " cosa devo scrivere ?quando mi chiede la password scrivo quella vecchia.. ma non va
<jester-> guest_83826: nome user e pass
<guest_83826> il mio nome che veniva fuori era "Morgan" , ora lo ho scritto ma non va
<glpiana> guest_83826, quando hai installato l'hai scritto maiuscolo o minuscolo?
<guest_83826> Mi esce la scritta "login incorrect"
<glpiana> guest_83826, quando hai installato l'hai scritto maiuscolo o minuscolo?
<guest_83826> quando ho installato mi ha chiesto solo la password
<glpiana> ma non diciamo baggianate
<guest_83826> ok andata !
<glpiana> guest_83826, allora se ha funzionato, la password è corretta
<glpiana> fai alt+f7 e loggati
<guest_83826> non va, non mi accetta
<glpiana> guest_83826, il problema mi sa che sta altrove. ti dice che è sbagliata la password o torna al login senza far nulla?
<guest_83826> sul terminale lo ho scritto in minuscolo, ma quando vado a fare il log la prima lettera è maiuscola
<guest_83826> torna al login senza far nulla
<glpiana> guest_83826, hai il disco pieno
<glpiana> guest_83826, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> in console scrivi: df
<guest_83826> do invio dopo aver scritto df?
<glpiana> avrai il disco di root ( / ) al 100% o quasi
<glpiana> sì, dai invio
<guest_83826> è al 100%
<glpiana> guest_83826, scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<guest_83826> dice che sia per quello che non riesco ad entrare ?
<glpiana> guest_83826, sì, ma non darmi del lei
<jester-> guest_83826: hai dato spazio della barby al sistema?
<guest_83826> ho scritto ciò che mi ha detto ma le uniche scritte che vengono fuori sono : morgan@morgan-laptop:$
<guest_83826> che è "barby" ?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> una bambola ammaregana famosa
<jester-> guest_83826: sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> e utente morgan ha la m minuscola
<jester-> per linux non è uguale
<glpiana> guest_83826, scrivi di nuovo: df
<guest_83826> ho scritto il comando ma continua a venirmi fuori : morgan@morgan-laptop:$
<glpiana> guest_83826, lo so, non deve fare altro. scrivi df per favore
<glpiana> guest_83826, dimmi se è ancora 100% o se è calato
<guest_83826> fatto, mi dice 98%
<glpiana> guest_83826, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get autoremove
<guest_83826> fatto, mi chide di continuare e appare sta cosa (S/n) cosa scrivo ?
<glpiana> premi invio
<guest_83826> mi sta liberando circa 277 mb di spazio sul disco
<glpiana> mei che nient
<glpiana> guest_83826, dimmi quando termina
<guest_83826> va bene , grazie glpiana
<jester-> guest_83826: pare che hai installato su spazio troppo angusto
<jester-> guest_83826: df -h | grep /dev cosa risponde
<guest_83826> ora sta elaborando dei trigger..
<guest_83826> deve ancora finire di fare il comando che mi ha dato glpiana
<glpiana> guest_83826, lascialo finire, poi di nuovo: df
<guest_83826> ok ora è uscito : morgan@morgan-laptop:$
<glpiana> anzi, il comando di jester- è molto più leggibile
<glpiana> <jester-> guest_83826: df -h | grep /dev cosa risponde
<guest_83826> procedo scrivendo il comando di jester ?
<glpiana> sì
<guest_83826> viene : permesso negato ,
<jester-> strano
<glpiana> guest_83826, avrai sbagliato a scrivere qualcosa
<jester-> guest_83826: sudo df -h | grep /dev
<glpiana> copia e incolla il comando
<guest_83826> fatto,
<jester-> risposta?
<glpiana> guest_83826, ok, dacci qualche numero. meglio ancora se copi l'output del comando su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | guest_83826
<ubot-it> guest_83826: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_83826> mi è tornata la scritta : morgan@morgan-laptop:$  e non è uscita la scritta "permesso negato"
<guest_83826> ehm.. domanda, io vi sto scrivendo con un altro pc.. non con il pc che ha il problema.. come posso fare a mandarvi idati ?
<jester-> guest_83826: lol
<guest_83826> se volete ricopio cio che viene fuori e ve lo mando qui
<glpiana> guest_83826, no, fai così: una delle righe finisce per /
<glpiana> guest_83826, l'hai vista?
<guest_83826> si la prima, vista
<glpiana> guest_83826, copia il primo numero
<guest_83826> 71G
<glpiana> guest_83826, il secondo
<guest_83826> 66 G
<jester-> guest_83826: non è nuova installazione?
<glpiana> guest_83826, intanto fai alt+f7 e fai il login
<glpiana> guest_83826, stavolta riesci a entrare. quindi collegati qui con il pc con ubuntu
<jester-> se nuova come cazzo fa ad avere 7i giga pieni
<jester-> 71
<guest_83826> un attimo, sul pc mi esce una finesta con scritto : System program problem detected e mi chiede se voglio segnalare il problema, che faccio ?
<jester-> esci
<jester-> annulla
<guest_83826> ora mi collego a questa chat con l'altro pc un attimo
<Morgan> eccomi
<traba> ciao a tutti premettendo che sono imbranato... inserisco un cd di un libro nel lettore, nn si apre come faccio a capire che programma mi serve per vederlo? o come faccio ad installarlo??? AIUTO!!!
<traba> correggo DVD ma credo sia indifferente la cosa
<jester-> traba: comincia a vedere cosa c'è nle cd
<glpiana> Guest74111, allora, apri un terminale e scrivi: cd /
<glpiana> Guest74111, poi dai questo comando: du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> !paste | Guest74111
<ubot-it> Guest74111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> traba, è un dvd-video?
<traba> si di un libro di scuola media
<glpiana> traba, intendo, un film?
<glpiana> traba, speigamelo, perchè quando facevo io le medie il mondo era ancora in bianco e nero
<jester-> traba: che estensione ha
<traba> no no. DVD di un libro di scuola
<glpiana> io non so cosa sia un dvd di un libro di scuola
<glpiana> traba, apri il gestore dei file. vedi il dvd elencato a sinistra?
<traba> ora tutti i libri hanno anche il DVD (audiolibro e contenuti digitali integrativi)
<glpiana> traba, ok, allora dimmi se vedi elencato il supporto a sinstra nel file amnager
<glpiana> *manager
<Guest74111> mi dice : 3,5 m
<glpiana> quando il comando ti ridà il prompt copi tutto, comando compreso, su pastebin
<traba> cioè manager???
<glpiana> traba, il gestore dei file
<glpiana> quello i cui vedi i file e le cartelle
<glpiana> *in
<traba> ok e cosa devo dirti che si vede???
<Guest74111> io seleziono tutto, ma quando clicco tasto destro per cliccare copia mi si diseseleziona tutto "
<Guest74111> come posso fare per copiare il tutto
<Guest74111> ?
<glpiana> traba, a isnistra sono elencati i supporti. vedi il dvd elencato tra i supporti?
<traba> si
<glpiana> Guest74111, seleziona tutto, poi vai sulla finestrella nella pagina di pastebin e premi la rotella del mouse
<glpiana> traba, cliccaci sopra
<traba> il dvd che ha il
<traba> ok
<traba> ora?
<glpiana> traba, dopodichè dicci cosa ti appare a destra. volendo puoi prendere una schermata
<glpiana> !image | traba
<ubot-it> traba: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest74111> non riesco.. mi deseleziona tutto e non riesco a copiare
<glpiana> Guest74111, seleziona, spostati sulla pagina di pastebin e premi la rotella nella finestra
<traba> non so come si faccia a copiare l immagine
<Guest74111> 3,5 m ./lib 32         ecco cosa mi viene scritto non riesco a utilizzare il coso per copiare
<glpiana> Guest74111, se proprio non riesci prendi un'immagine dello schermo
<glpiana> traba, per rpendere una schermata premi il tasto stamp della tastiera. si aprirà un programma per salvare l'immagine. poi vai sul sito che ti ho indicato e carica l'immagine che hai salvato
<jester-> Guest74111: devi taggare tutto e poi normale copia incolla
<jester-> vai all'inzio toeni premuto il sinistro e trascina alla fine
<jester-> tieni*
<traba> http://postimg.org/image/f9teifitj/222a13b2/
<traba> giusto???
<Guest74111> quando clicco il destro non mi esce copia incolla
<glpiana> traba, più o meno. la schermata si prende e si posta così, ma dovevi prima cliccare a sinistra sull'icona del dvd
<Guest74111> per questo non riesco
<jester-> traba: giusto ma devi cliccare prima su Nodi del tem.....
<glpiana> Guest74111, e perchè non provi con la rotella come ti ho detto?
<traba> quindi vedete qualcosa o no???
<jester-> traba: giusto ma devi cliccare prima su Nodi del tem.....
<jester-> o non si vede il contenuto del dividdì
<traba> ahahahh vero scusate
<Guest74111> perchè utilizzo il mouse del pc non ho il mouse tradizionale
<traba> http://postimg.org/image/5bchf7il5/220bf544/
<glpiana> Guest74111, il touchpad intendi? al posto di premere la rotella premi contemporaneamente destro e sinistro per incollare sulla pagina di pastebin
<Guest74111> si quello
<jester-> traba: in linux .exe el va no,
<glpiana> traba, prova a cliccare su "data" e vediamo cosa contiene
<Guest74111> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ cd /
<Guest74111> morgan@morgan-laptop:/$ du -h --max-depth=1
<Guest74111> 3,5M    ./lib32
<jester-> o trovi i lbbri o siamo nella palta
<traba> no jester....non mi dire questo
<glpiana> Guest74111, non può uscirti solo una riga
<jester-> traba: guarda a a vedere dentro alla cartella data
<traba> http://postimg.org/image/v1sjc8i2h/03308d75/
<Guest74111> solo quello è uscito
<glpiana> traba, clicca su resources. in pratica cerca dei file che abbiano un formato potabile, tip pdf et similia
<glpiana> Guest74111, e ti ha ridato la riga morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ ?
<Guest74111> si
<traba> http://postimg.org/image/4yqqugqsl/a89ff42c/
<glpiana> Guest74111, cd ~
<glpiana> Guest74111, e poi ridai: du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> traba, ok, senza postare altre immagini, apri le varie directory e evdi cosa c'è dentro. se son file potabili ci sarà l'icona che ti fa capire che son riconosciuti
<Guest74111> come posso fare a scrivere ~ sul ternimale ? non ho il simbolo sulla tastiera
<traba> ok
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> Guest74111, come hai fatto a scriverlo qui?
<traba> video .swf li riconosce???
<Guest74111> qui sono riuscito a incollare..
<glpiana> traba, potrebbe. cliccaci sopra e vedi che fa. non avere paura
<glpiana> Guest74111, altgr + ì
<ExPBoy> ok premi Alt Gr e il tasto con ^
<ExPBoy> ecco
<traba> apre il lettore video leggo in alto a destra il file ma non posso avviare play
<glpiana> traba, hai installato il pacchetto ubunutu-restricted-extras?
<Guest74111> fatto, ora mi esce sempre la scritta : morgan@laptop
<glpiana> *ubuntu
<Guest74111> copio il comando che mi hai detto glpiana ?
<glpiana> Guest74111, e non ti ha elencato nulla?
<glpiana> ah sì, devi dare il comando, certo
<traba> ma che ne so!!!
<Guest74111> niente di diente
<traba> dove lo trovo sto pacchetto??? in solaio??
<traba> scusate la mia ignoranza
<jester-> traba: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jester-> traba: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> senza ?
<traba1> sono sempre io si è fermato il down
<traba1> download
<traba1> devo ripartire da zero?
<jester-> traba1: connessione lenta?
<jester-> da cellofono?
<Guest74111> ok ho fatto il comando du--max-depth=1 ,ha fatto ed è tornato morgan@morgan, che faccio ?
<traba1> sono al 70%
<traba1> no no casa..strano
<jester-> traba1: lascia finire
<traba1> devo riavviare una volta finito?
<jester-> traba1: no devi riprovare a cliccare o file
<glpiana> Guest74111, du -h --max-depth=1
<traba1> http://postimg.org/image/6bx3tzhst/6b5634c7/
<traba1> mi esce questo ora
<Guest74111> ho già fatto glpiana, lo devo rifare ?
<glpiana> Guest74111, sì, e poi prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Guest74111
<ubot-it> Guest74111: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest74111> ma come faccio a fare la foto ?!
<Guest74111> con il 14.04 non trovo più il comando per fare la foto della schermata
<glpiana> Guest74111, schiaccia stamp sulla tastiera
<Guest74111> non ho stampo...
<Guest74111> *stamp
<glpiana> print screen allora
<Guest74111> non va
<glpiana> Guest74111, cerca dalle applicazioni "cattura schermata"
<Guest74111> non la trovo
<glpiana> Guest74111, che cosa usi? unity, kde, lxde, xfce?
<Guest74111> non ho capito ciò che hai scritto..... io ho cliccato su attività.. scorro fra le app ma niente
<Guest74111> non so cosa uso..
<glpiana> attività? usai gnome 3? che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<glpiana> *usi
<Guest74111> <a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.com/f/p9eyKmb1p"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/909/eyKmb1.png" border="0"></a>
<Guest74111> https://imageshack.com/i/p9eyKmb1p
<Guest74111> ho installato la versione nuova...
<glpiana> Guest74111, e ti sembra che non esca nulla da quel comando?
<Guest74111> sono riuscito a far la foto ,ti ho mandato il link
<glpiana> Guest74111, hai 18 giga di roba sulla scrivania e 23 giga nella directory nascosta .local
<glpiana> Guest74111, cd .local
<Guest74111> e quindi cosa mi consigli di fare?
<glpiana> Guest74111, e ridai du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> anzi fai così
<glpiana> Guest74111, nel terminale scrivi: gnome-terminal
<glpiana> Guest74111, dovrebbe aprirti un temrinale più decente. lì scrivi: cd .local           e poi digiti: du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> Guest74111, selezioni, tasto destro -> copia, pastebin incolla
<glpiana> !paste | Guest74111
<ubot-it> Guest74111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest74111> morgan@morgan-laptop:~$ cd .local
<Guest74111> morgan@morgan-laptop:~/.local$ du -h --max-depth=1
<Guest74111> 23G ./share
<Guest74111> 23G .
<Guest74111> morgan@morgan-laptop:~/.local$
<glpiana> !paste | guest_74111
<ubot-it> guest_74111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_74111> sono morga, glpiana ti è arrivato il messaggio ?
<glpiana> guest_74111, non si incollano gli output in canale, per questo sei stato espulso. usa pastebin
<glpiana> guest_74111, comunque ho letto. scrivi: cd share    e poi  du -h --max-depth=1
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin stavolta
<guest_74111> allora.. non so usarlo.. ho cliccato su paste, mi apre una finestra dove mi dice se voglio scwricarlo come testo
<enzotib> la fata?
<glpiana> enzotib, che fata?
<glpiana> morgana?
<glpiana> guest_74111, se hai cliccato us paste ha cambiato pagina
<glpiana> guest_74111, prendi l'indirizzo di quella pagina e copialo qui
<enzotib> glpiana, yep
<glpiana> non devi fare altro, non devi scaricare come testo, non devi fare nulla
<glpiana> enzotib, mi sa di no, pare maschietto
<guest_74111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485470/
<glpiana> guest_74111, ora cd share         e fai du -h --max-depth=1
<guest_74111> dai non cominciate a fare commenti idioti sul mio nome , sono un maschio e mi chiamo Morgan, esigo rispettato come io sto rispettando voi!
<glpiana> guest_74111, e di nuovo su pastebin
<glpiana> e datti una calmata altrimenti ti sbatto fuori immediatamente, visto che è da parecchi minuti che si cerca di risolvere il rpoblema che ti sei creato con le tue mani, ok?
<guest_74111> non mi riferivo a te glpiana , tu sei fin troppo gentile
<guest_74111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485509/ ecco il link pastebin
<glpiana> guest_74111, ok. apri il gestore dei file e svuota il cestino
<glpiana> hai più di 20 giga di roba nel cestino
<guest_74111> fatto..
<guest_74111> domanda , esiste un libro/sito che posso leggere per imparare come risolvere dei problemi ?
<glpiana> guest_74111, per imparare a risolvere i problemi serve solo l'esperienza. ma leggere qualcosa può solo fare bene
<glpiana> se vuoi partire da roba spiegata semplicemente c'è il wiki di ubuntu
<glpiana> !wiki | guest_74111
<ubot-it> guest_74111: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<glpiana> guest_74111, comuqnue guarda che hai quasi 20 giga di roba anche sulla Scrivania
<guest_74111> grazie glpiana ! sei il migliore !
<glpiana> guest_74111, controlla che ti serva davvero
<guest_74111> ho elimintato un po' di cose (immagini,documenti pdf) ma dubito che facciano la differenza..
<glpiana> guest_74111, dai, torna al temrinale di prima e scrivi: cd ~/Scrivania
<glpiana> poi dai: du -h --max-depth=1
<guest_74111> fatto
<guest_74111> mi dice quanti mg/gb occupano le cartelle della scrivania.. vuoi che ti giro il tutto con pastebin?
<glpiana> guest_74111, se non hai dati personali sì
<guest_74111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485630/
<glpiana> guest_74111, nella directory Morgan, sulla Scrivania, hai 16 giga di roba
<guest_74111> cosa devo fare ?
<glpiana> guest_74111, niente di che, controlla solo che siano file che ti servono, tutto lì. mi pare che abbiamo già liberato un bel po' di spazio
<guest_74111> mi servono tutti..
<glpiana> guest_74111, ok
<glpiana> guest_74111, io direi che il tuo problema è risolto
<guest_74111> ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi hai concesso
<glpiana> :)
<guest_74111> grazie ancora ! buona giornata ! ciao !!!
<glpiana> ciao guest_74111
<guest_36158> buon giorno
<cybernova> !ciao | guest_36158
<ubot-it> guest_36158: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_36158> ok
<guest_36158> ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu dal live cd
<guest_36158> ora vi mando se riesco la schermata delle partizioni che ho fato con gparted
<cybernova> !image | guest_36158
<ubot-it> guest_36158: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybernova> guest_36158, e quale sarebbe il problema?
<guest_36158> adesso bi spiego
<guest_36158> un momento
<guest_36158> file:///home/ubuntu/Immagini/Screenshot%20from%202014-10-03%2016:01:26.png
<cybernova> guest_36158, leggi quello che ti ho scritto prima, https://imgur.com/
<cybernova> con quel link lo puoi vedere solo tu
<guest_36158> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/UyPh8MgRe2S56M3vq3iF
<guest_36158> adesso dovreste vederlo
<guest_36158> scusate
<guest_36158> ditemi se lo vedete
<glpiana> sì
<guest_36158> va bene come l'ho partizionateo il disco?
<cybernova> guest_36158, no
<guest_36158> l'hdd è di 55 gb
<guest_36158> cosa manca
<cybernova> guest_36158, hai fatto una swap di 97 GB, al massimo deve essere il doppio della tua ram
<cybernova> guest_36158, l'hard disk è di 465 GB
<guest_36158> la mia ramm è di 4 gb
<glpiana> e perchè c'è la partizione in fat32?
<cybernova> guest_36158, fai una swap di al massimo 4 GB
<guest_36158> perchè ho seguito un video su youtube per partizionare il disco
<guest_36158> mi sono lasciato traviare da questo filmato
<guest_36158> ascoltate, niente, allora
<guest_36158> io voglio mettere il software su una partizione di 100 gb e tenere 250 gb per i dati
<glpiana> guest_36158, il disco in partenza è vuoto?
<guest_36158> il disco in partenza sì, era vuoto
<guest_36158> ma cmq, il software di installazione non mi trovava l'hard disk
<glpiana> guest_36158, ok, io ti consiglio di fare, chessò, una 50ina? di giga per il sistema, se vuoi anche un po' di più (io ne ho 21 qui)
<glpiana> guest_36158, 4 giga di ram e il resto dati
<glpiana> la prima la dai a /, la swap è swap e l'altra la fai montare come home
<glpiana> però non capisco il fat32, hai anche iwndows su questo pc?
<gabriele> ragazzi una domanda, ma se volessi downgradare il mio kernel all'ultima versione stabile (3.2.63) capace di supportare i driver per la mia scheda grafica (Amd Radeon HD 3200), potrei riscontare problemi di sicurezza?
<guest_36158> widows ce l'ho su altro hd da 500 gb
<glpiana> gabriele, dacci un contesto
<gabriele> glpiana: https://www.kernel.org/
<glpiana> guest_36158, a parte che le radeon son sempre supportate dal kernel con i driver open
<guest_36158> il fat32 l'ha suggerito il tizio del filmato e io l'ho seguito come esempio
<glpiana> gabriele, quello è il contesto?
<gabriele> glpiana: qui vedo che la versione di cui ho bisogno è segnata come "Longterm"
<guest_36158> beh, lascio perdere la guida del filmato
<glpiana> guest_36158, se non hai windows sul pc non mettere fat32, metti ext4
<gabriele> glpiana: il contesto dove poter avere problemi di sicurezza intendi?
<cybernova> guest_36158, fat32 è comodo se vuoi utilizzare la partizione come zona di dati comune tra winz e linux
<glpiana> gabriele, ti ho detto che i kernel (anche il 3.16 che sto usando ora) supportano le schede video ati
<guest_36158> cybernova, grazie
<glpiana> gabriele, per quanto riguarda la sicurezza, ubuntu porta avanti il 3.2 per la versione 12.04 e ne fornisce aggironamenti di sicurezza
<gabriele> glpiana: si, ma se vado sul sito dell'amd, i driver di cui avrei bisogno (catalyst 13.1) supportano il kernel "up to 3.4"
<glpiana> gabriele, tu che versione di ubuntu hai?
<gabriele> glpiana: 14.04
<Tako_> Ora come webclient c'è kiwiirc
<Tako_> meglio, è più ordinato
<Tako_> ohi volevo chiedervi una cosa
<Tako_> qual era il comando per attivare il wifi da live?
<guest_36158> cybernova, cmq, come ram tengo i 4 gb sul disco e 80 gb per il
<glpiana> gabriele, e devi per forza usare i driver proprietari? hai problemi con iradeon?
<gabriele> glpiana: ci sono freeze strani, specialmente in avvio
<glpiana> Tako_, il wifi da live, se la scheda è riconosciuta e non è bloccata funziona al volo, senza comandi
<glpiana> gabriele, e il sistema non si avvia?
<gabriele> glpiana: si che si avvia
<glpiana> gabriele,  non sono freeze allora
<Tako_> glpiana io ricordo che tempo fa dovevo aprire il wifi da live ma non era riconosciuta la scheda
<gabriele> glpiana: volevo solo vedere se era una questione di driver
<guest_36158> cybernova, non capisco come mai non riuscivo a dare subito le istruzioni tramite il programma di installarione
<Tako_> allora un utente mi disse di dare un comando
<Tako_> diedi il comando e si attivò
<guest_36158> mi spieghi perché non va?
<guest_36158> io ho riavviato il pc diverse volte e il programma non riusciva a vedere l'hd vuoto
<cybernova> guest_36158, nel processo di installazione ti fa partizionare il disco come vuoi, che errore ti da?
<Tako_> guest_36158: spiega anche a me che succede
<glpiana> Tako_, anzitutto che scheda è? lo vedi con lspci
<gabriele> glpiana: posso fare una foto se vuoi
<Tako_> è integrata del portatile glpiana
<gabriele> glpiana: cmq, sono cose non "normali" ecco..
<Tako_> comunque quanto è consigliabile fare un usb install di ubuntu?
<glpiana> gabriele, se il sistema funziona lascia perdere. per avere kernel precedenti al 3.4 su un sistema ubuntu supportato installa la 12.04
<glpiana> gabriele, altro non è argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> Tako_, con lspci vedi che scheda è
<glpiana> Tako_, sapendo che scheda è magari risaliamo al comando che è ti avevano dato
<gabriele> glpiana: d'accordo, solo una domanda, dove posso trovare la versione di ubuntu 12.04? Sul sito c'è solo la 12.04.5
<Tako_> Ralink RT3090
<Tako_> gabriele ti ho scritto in query
<Innerina> C'é modo di testare la velocità dell'adsl da terminale?
<glpiana> gabriele, quella è
<guest_36158> allora succede che dopo aver dato l'ok per la lingua di installazione e avergli dato ok per installare anche gli eventuali aggiornamenti, nella schermata successiva, quando ti fa vedere il tuo hd, la pagina è bianca. quindi come se non vede l'hd
<Tako_> che cosa strana
<cybernova> guest_36158, riesci a fare una foto e postarla in canale?
<Tako_> guest è ubuntu 14.04?
<Innerina> É lento a caricare tutto, quindi vorrei sapere se esiste un comando da terminale per testare la velocità adsl
<guest_36158> attendere prego, l'operazione è in corso
<krabador> Innerina, apri un browser , www.speedtest.net
<krabador> Innerina, roma - unidata
<glpiana> Tako_, dovrebbe funzionare al volo quella scheda
<Tako_> che sono con xubuntu fa differenza?
<guest_36158> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0psu6HIZQFqtqqKr8bvc
<guest_36158> ecco a voi
<guest_36158> da lì in poi blocco
<Tako_> se premi sulla lista
<Tako_> dove c'è /dev/sda
<Tako_> che dice?
<glpiana> Tako_, no, il kernel è lo stesso
<guest_36158> aspetta che ti invio anche questo TAKO
<guest_36158> compare solo l'unica scritta: /dev/sda
<guest_36158> e stopo
<guest_36158> stop
<Tako_> ah
<Tako_> che stranezza
<Tako_> mi sa che non so aiutarti, mai capitata una cosa del genere
<Tako_> che tipo di hard disk è? IDE, SATa?
<Tako_> SATA ? *
<guest_36158> da cosa lo capisci?
<cybernova> guest_36158, è strano pare che non riconosca l'hard disk, di fianco a /dev/sda dovrebbe darti il modello e la capacità
<Tako_> boh, l'ho chiesto io a te
<Tako_> ah aspetta
<Tako_> no ho capito male
<guest_36158> Tako, da cosa capisci se è Sata o Altro??
<Tako_> ecco sì
<Tako_> sull'hard disk dovrebbe esserci scritto
<Tako_> sullo scatolo magari
<Tako_> aspetta
<Tako_> puoi aprire un terminale?
<cybernova> !enter | Tako_
<ubot-it> Tako_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<guest_36158> allora, la marca è della SEAGATE, il numero di serie è ST3500320AS
<Tako_> ah è un sata 300
<Innerina> grazie
<Tako_> il tuo hard disk viene riconosciuto da altri sistemi operativi, sì?
<guest_36158> sì. Wndows 7 lo riconosce
<guest_36158> Devo provare con altra distro linux TAKO????
<guest_36158> io volevo mettere ubuntu perché c'era la vostra community in italiano!!!
<guest_36158> Ragazzi, che devo fare???
<Tako_> guest_36158 stavo cercando su google per vedere se qualcuno aveva avuto problemi simili al tuo con questo hard disk
<Tako_> puoi aprire un terminale?
<guest_36158> ok!!!
<guest_36158> come???
<Tako_> vai nel menù di ubuntu e cerca "terminale"
<guest_36158> il terminale di ubuntum funziona anche da Live!!!
<Tako_> dai il comando "sudo fdisk -l" ed incolla quello che ti dice su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<guest_36158> ti sto inviando la pagina sul sito che mi hai detto TAKO
<guest_36158> ci sei TAKO
<guest_36158> Io Ho fatto
<Tako_> sì mandami il link qui
<guest_36158> quale link scusa?
<guest_36158> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8486270/
<guest_36158> questo?
<Tako_> sì
<Tako_> A quanto pare il tuo hard disk è rilevato da ubuntu...
<guest_36158> ma perché il problewma di installaazione?
<Tako_> non so spiegarmelo
<Tako_> prova con Kubuntu
<Tako_> vedi se va
<guest_36158> cavolo non è il primo tentativo che faccio, avrò provato almeno più di venti volte
<Tako_> se ti scoccia provare con kubuntu\debian\qualcos'altro aspetta qualcuno più esperto di me
<Tako_> magari saprà aiutarti
<guest_36158> ma scusa, io l'immagine del cd, l'ho caricata su un dvd rw,
<Tako_> eh non so proprio cosa dirti, è un errore davvero strano
<krabador> !iso | guest_36158
<ubot-it> guest_36158: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<guest_36158> io davo la colpa al cd che avevo più volte cancellato e rimasterizzato, ma mi sa che qui è l'immagine che ha qualche problmatica
<Tako_> hai una chiavetta usb guest_36158?
<krabador> riscarica la iso , e masterizzala in questo modo
<krabador> oppure , fa una pendrive
<Tako_> io uso sempre le pendrive e mi trovo a meraviglia
<krabador> !usbwin | guest_36158
<ubot-it> guest_36158: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> in questo modo
<Tako_> altri tre programmi utili per creare chiavette live: unetbootin, rufus e lili creator. Però ti consiglio di seguire quelle due guide per andare sul sicuro
<guest_36158> ohi Ragazzi, GRAZIE!!!!
<krabador> di niente
<Tako_> io vado a giocare un po' a qualcosina
<Tako_> ciao a tutti!
<zappo_> ciao,ho una stampante multifunzione (samsung scx3400f) e ubuntu 14-04 32 bit come SO,la stampante è stata riconosciuta ,ma lo scanner no! Ho scaricato i driver dal sito samsung e sono in una cartella sulla scrivania.La cartella si chiama " uld " come faccio per installare i driver in essa contenuti?
<jester-> zappo_: samsung di solito fornisce i .deb
<zappo_> jester-, ciao e invece per questa no??
<jester-> zappo_: cercali sul sito
<zappo_> jester-, li ho cercati ma ho trovato solo quelli di cui sopra
<jester-> zappo_: non c'è file readme ed install nella cartella?
<zappo_> jester-, si ma non so come si fa!
<jester-> zappo_: appunto lo dovrebbe spiegare in quei  due files
<giovanni02> ciao ragazzi,bisogna registrarsi o [ possibile chiedere anche qui,[ la prima volta che uso questa chat
<gelatina63> Salve, sono giorni che provo ad istallare Adobe Flash Player, su UBUNTU 10.04, ma no ci riewsco
<gelatina63> lo devo fare da terminale?
<jester-> gelatina63: 10.04 è scaduta da tanto tempo e non aggiorna piu
<gelatina63> in caso mi poete dare una mano....
<gelatina63> e quindi???
<jester-> gelatina63: ancora in auge solo 12.04 e 14.04
<gelatina63> scusa ho sabagliato....è 12.04
<giovanni02> Jester posso chiedere a te?
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zappo_> jester-, questo è il file " install.scanner.sh " http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486524/  non ci capisco una mazza
<jester-> giovanni02: chiedi
<jester-> zappo_: entra nella cartella col terminale
<giovanni02> ieri ho fatto l-upgrade a ubuntu 14.04.1/LTS
<zappo_> jester-, facile a dirsi...
<giovanni02> e adesso ci sono due problemi
<jester-> zappo_: dove hai la cartella
<jester-> e con quale nome
<giovanni02> uno con la tastiera,i tasti non corrispondono ai simboli,ad esempio il punto interrogativo e scambiato con il trattino
<zappo_> jester-, sulla scrivania
<jester-> nome?
<zappo_> jester-,  il nome è "uld"
<jester-> zappo_: cd Scrivania/uld
<jester-> zappo_: chmod +x install.scanner.sh
<giovanni02> l-altro e che l audio e troppo basso e vlc non funziona piu bene
<giovanni02> ahhaha,la tastiera mi fa scrivere a modo suo
<jester-> giovanni02: devi aggiornare la lingua in italiano e pure la tastiera
<giovanni02> ok,grazie
<jester-> per l'audio alza il volume
<giovanni02> sai i comandi da terminale pr caso?
<giovanni02> hahah grazie ma s alzo non succede niente
<jester-> giovanni02: guarda nelle impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> giovanni02: e pure l'audio di vlc
<giovanni02> e molto piu basso rispetto a prima ma soprattutto non mi funziona bene in vlc
<jester-> giovanni02: alto player come funza
<giovanni02> l-altro bene ma l audio e sempre piu basso
<gelatina63> grazie molte, ora che mi ha istallato, mi ha digitato il nome utente dekstop.....gli devo dare altri comandi, o è a posto così????
<giovanni02> all inizio non si sentivan i file wmv poi ho installato i codec e tutto bene
<zappo_> jester-, non da nulla
<giovanni02> adesso mi da problemi con i file mp4,quando avanzo con il cursore l-audio fa un rumore strano
<jester-> zappo_: si intende che il rischio è tuo sudo ./install-scanner.sh
<giovanni02> sono stato chiaro?
<jester-> giovanni02: ubuntu con la barra a sinistra?  e su quale pc
<giovanni02> si barra a sinistra,  pc toshiba satellite
<giovanni02> non ricordo il modello ma e vecchio se vuoi guardo
<jester-> giovanni02: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<giovanni02> questo per?
<jester-> giovanni02: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> giovanni02: sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade
<giovanni02> lingua e tastiera?
<gelatina63> ho un altro problema.... ho collegato le cuffie per skype ed altro, ma si sente solo un fruscio assordante!!!
<jester-> gelatina63: casse ok?
<gelatina63> le cuffie funzionano, le ho provate
<gelatina63> devo collegare le  casse???
<jester-> gelatina63: è un portatile o un cassone da scrivania
<gelatina63> secondo!!!! nel vero  senso della parola
<jester-> gelatina63: le ha le casse normali?
<gelatina63> si
<gelatina63> le devo collegare
<zappo_> jester-, tutto funzionante grazie mille
<jester-> dalle casse va normele?
<jester-> zappo_: bene
<zappo_> jester-, grazie ancora
<gelatina63> devo provare, ora le collego e controllo....poi ti dico
<jester-> gelatina63: vai in impostazioni audio e setta il canale uscita sulle cuffie/headphone
<giovanni02> Jester immagino che non [ facile rispondere a tutti ma ho dato i tre comandi da terminale e la tastiera ancora non va
<jester-> giovanni02: ha fatto qualcosa?
<giovanni02> no
<jester-> giovanni02: alsamixer
<giovanni02> 0 dappertutto
<jester-> giovanni02: PCM è su?
<giovanni02> non capisco
<jester-> dai il comando mel terminale
<giovanni02> ok
<giovanni02> quindi?
<jester-> giovanni02: PCM è alto come volume?
<giovanni02> penso al massimo
<giovanni02> e sul rosso e tutto su
<jester-> pensi o lo è
<jester-> giovanni02: master?
<giovanni02> ho detto penso cosi, e al massimo
<gelatina63> no nemmeno le casse funzionano!
<jester-> gelatina63: impostazioni audio e setta il canale in uscita
<giovanni02> ho provato gia allow louder ma con scarsi risultati
<gelatina63> scusa...ma che intendi? dimmi esttamente che devo fare altrimenti con linguaggio tecnico non capisco, scusa
<jester-> gelatina63: vai nelle impostazioni di sistema -->audio
<jester-> gelatina63: o installa pavucontrol e usalo
<jester-> giovanni02: pure tu installa pavucontrol e con vlc aperto vedi se il volume dell'applicazione è su
<giovanni02> intanto grazie per la tastiera perchè ho risolto.non mi era mai capitato con le versioni precedenti
<jester-> era in ammaregano?
<giovanni02> eh si
<giovanni02> l'ho installato ieri questo 14.04
<giovanni02> il problema con la tastiera l'ho visto solo adesso
<gelatina63> sono andata sull'impostazione audio....per settare cosa devo fare?
<jester-> gelatina63: canali uscita che vedi
<giovanni02> adesso provo a installare pavucontrol ma il problema più fastidioso è il rumore quando dopo aver avanzato con il cursore riprende l'audio.non si può fare niente per questo?
<jester-> giovanni02: vlc lo hai messo dal center?
<gelatina63> stereo analogico e autput digitale
<jester-> gelatina63: metti in moto un mp3 e prova a cambiare
<giovanni02> l'ho reinstallato dal center ma non andava
<jester-> gelatina63: e che i volumi siano al max
<jester-> giovanni02: hai quello da center o no
<giovanni02> si
<jester-> giovanni02: sudo dpkg --purge vlc
<giovanni02> ok adesso provo
<jester-> giovanni02: rm -r .config/vlc
<jester-> giovanni02: sudo apt-get install vlc
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gelatina63> lo fa ancora...un rumore terribile
<giovanni02> rieccomi ragazzi
<giovanni02> firefox ha fatto i capricci
<salentos> ciao ho problemi con ubuntu 14.04.1
<salentos> ho un pc i5
<krabador> spiega
<salentos> no parte bene wine e playonlinux
<salentos> krabador
<salentos> come mi devo comportare
<salentos> ci sono delle configurazioni da fare
<krabador> salentos, consulta la loro documentazione, e chiedi pure in #winehq
<salentos> alcune cose partono con wine ma no bene mentre playonlinux sembra no far partire le app appena installate
<krabador> salentos, per wine e playonlinux, devi chiedere al loro staff, consultare la documentazione nelle loro risorse online ufficiali
<giovanni02> ciao Krabador
<salentos> ma voi pensate che e ubuntu 14.04 a dare problemi
<giovanni02> prima geazie a Jester ho risolto con la tastiera
<giovanni02> il problema dell'audio è rimasto però
<krabador> salentos, https://www.winehq.org/ https://www.playonlinux.com/en/ https://appdb.winehq.org/
<giovanni02> in generale l'audio di tutto il comuter,youtube,vlc,totem e altro è abbastanza basso rispetto a prima
<salentos> grazie ciao grabador
<krabador> salentos, e puoi andare in #winehq
<giovanni02> si può fare qualcosa?
<krabador> giovanni02, apri un terminale, manda sudo apt-get -y install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<krabador> giovanni02, manda poi alsamixer
<krabador> seleziona la scheda
<krabador> con f6
<krabador> controlla i volumi
<giovanni02> sto facendo
<krabador> giovanni02, controlla che sia tutto attaccato nelle porte giuste
<giovanni02> ovvero?
<krabador> e che il volume delle casse non sia al mini,mo
<giovanni02> cuffie al massimo,pcm al massimo
<giovanni02> poi?
<krabador> master
<krabador> giovanni02, manda uno screenshot
<krabador> con stamp
<krabador> qui
<krabador> !image | giovanni02
<ubot-it> giovanni02: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> della schermata di alsamixer
<guest_68330> ciao, mi servirebbe una mano per quanto riguarda l'installazione di ubuntu partizionando il mio pc..
<giovanni02> ok
<giovanni02> http://imgur.com/SeUDqey
<giovanni02> era il link
<guest_68330> ok ci do un occhiata grazie
<guest_68330> emmm..non era il mio problema...
<giovanni02> no guest_68 sono anche io nei casini.haahha
<gelatina63> scusate...ma avevo chiesto aiuto per l'audio che no funziona....... :)
<giovanni02> we gelatina mi ricordo di te.
<giovanni02> anche tu problemi con l'audio
<gelatina63> e già!!!! che p.....
<giovanni02> dai rispetto a postare sul forum mi sembra molto più veloce
<jester-> se avete pc datati il problema facile che sia la retrompatibilità che dalla 13.10 viene sempre piu ridotta
<giovanni02> un pò di tempo ci vuole
<giovanni02> hey jester
<giovanni02> vedi krabador mi ha fatto caricare un'immagine,puoi  guardarla?
<gelatina63> allora che faccio...il pc lo butto????? :(
<jester-> gelatina63: tiri avanti con la 12.04
<gelatina63> si
<jester-> o provi lubuntu in live a vedere come butta
<gelatina63> In che senso?
<jester-> gelatina63: nel senso che provi con il cd di lubntu 14.04 senza installare a vedere se parla
<giovanni02> jester ti riinvio il link:http://imgur.com/SeUDqey
<gelatina63> quindi devo masterizzare il 14.04 live su cd, provo la versione live e vedo?
<jester-> giovanni02: abilita speaker e tirlao su a vedere che fa
<giovanni02> dove li abilito?dove sono?
<giovanni02> speaker l'ho visto
<jester-> giovanni02: in alsamixer vai sopra con le frecce a pigia m
<gelatina63> jester, devo procedere come ho detto? e cmq dove è meglio scaricarlo?
<jester-> gelatina63: devi farti la usb o c
<jester-> cd
<giovanni02> Jester ho alzato speaker ma non sembra andare molto meglio
<giovanni02> cmq grazie per l'aiuto,se non risolvo domani torno a rompervi i maroni.hhaha.ciao ragazzi
<guest_38135> ciao
<guest_38135> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> salve
<krabador> chiedi
<krabador> !ciao guest_38135
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !ciao | guest_38135
<ubot-it> guest_38135: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<guest_38135> ho una maledetta chiavetta ollivetti card 200
<guest_38135> sono appena entrato nel mondo di ubuntu....vorrei farla andare
<guest_38135> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> guest_38135, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=445307&start=40
<ugone> guest_38135, apri un terminale e poi dai con la chiavetta dentro lsusb
<guest_38135> non mandarmi nei forum please gli ho provati diversi...ma non va
<guest_38135> ugone fatto ti faccio la coppia di cosa mi appare?
<krabador> guest_38135, dipende di cosa hai fatto
<krabador> *da
<krabador> !pastebin | guest_38135
<ubot-it> guest_38135: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> guest_38135, posta il risultato dei comandi lì
<guest_38135> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<guest_38135> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<guest_38135> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b404 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<guest_38135> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<guest_38135> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<guest_38135> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<guest_38135> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0b3c:f000 Olivetti Techcenter
<ugone> mi basta la riga della chiavetta solo quella
<ugone> appunto
<krabador> ugone, avverti sempre
<krabador> non va di moda ne' leggere, ne' aspettare
<thorglist> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<thorglist> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<thorglist> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b404 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<thorglist> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<thorglist> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest55093> Riscontro un problema durante l'installazione su notebook limitato e datato. Sia con Lubuntu che Xbuntu si blocca quando notifica lo spazio disponible  ecc.
<jester-> Guest55093: spazio insufficuente?
<krabador> Guest55093, puoi elencare l'hardware di questo notebook?
<Guest55093> Spazio  sufficientissimo 1 GB ram HP Compaq nx7300
<Guest55093> credo soffra molto per la grafica
<Guest55093> Per la miseria la questione si fa spinosa. Altri sono riusciti, ma non sono riuscito a capire come hanno superato alcuni problemi.
<jester-> Guest55093: lubuntu?
<Guest55093> Durante la fase iniziale con Xubuntu dava cenni positivi in relazione alla grafica.
<krabador> Guest55093, che hd hai?
<Guest55093> Fujitsu 80GB
<jester-> Guest55093: lubuntu e la menu dopo il boot del cd F6 e setta: nomodeset
<Guest55093> Lubuntu va in palla al momento di selezionare la lingua d'installazione. Chiede troppo come grafica mi pare evidente ... almeno per quello che può offrire il carrettino
<krabador> lubuntu non chiede troppo come grafica
<krabador> se hai un core 2 duo
<jester-> Guest55093: lubuntu ha ancora alternate cd usa quello
<jester-> grafiga minima
<jester-> Guest55093: e si consiglia 12.04
<Guest55093> Krabador quello poco core ha un vecchio CELRON M
<krabador> Guest55093, al momento di scegliere la lingua , premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, seleziona la lingua, e seleziona "prova lubuntu"
<Guest55093> ok provo con 12.04  Lubuntu
<krabador> Guest55093, se non va, come ha detto jester- prova il cd alternate
<krabador> Guest55093, sempre che tu abbia fatto correttamente il supporto di installazione
<jester-> e iso senza errori
<krabador> o non fosse corrotta la iso con cui hai fatto il supporto
<Guest55093> la F6 va premuta quando mi chiede la lingua durante la fase di copia
<krabador> quando ti cihede della lingua
<krabador> nel menu che appare appena parte il supporto
<Guest55093> la ISO pare buona in quanto si ferma allo stesso punto con diversi CD e diversa derivate
<krabador> "diversi cd di diverse derivate"
<gabriele> ragazzi gparted da questo avviso: impossibile aprire /dev/sdb in lettura scrittura. E' stato aperto in sola lettura. Di conseguenza non mi fa formattare la scheda sd. Come posso ovviare a questo problema?
<Guest55093> il problema è lo stesso sia con Lubuntu che con Xubuntu usando ovviamente dvd diversi  e quindi due ISO masterizzate su diversi supporti
<krabador> Guest55093, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> !md5 | Guest55093
<ubot-it> Guest55093: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest55093> Comunqu Kabrador e Jester grazie provo
<krabador> con il primo vedi l'hash delle iso , con il wiki vedi come confrontare md5 della iso scaricata con quello giusto
<krabador> gabriele, com'è stata montata la sd nel sistema ?
<gabriele> la sd si trova in un lettore di carte sd ed è stato inserito nel lettore di carte del portatile
<gabriele> krabador: però la scheda sd non viene visualizzata nel desktop come di consueto, solo se apro gparted posso vederla
<krabador> gabriele, terminale, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487343/
<leon__> ciao ho installato lubuntu 14.04 32 bit ma non riesco a vedere i video su you tube qualcuno mi sa aiutare ho gia fatto dei tentativi con guide trovate in internet ma niente da fare
<krabador> gabriele, sudo gparted, selezioni la sd card ----dispositivo ---- crea tabella partizioni , lasci stare msdos ---- ignori tutti gli errori , quando ha finito chiudi gparted, togli la sd, la reinserisci , riapri gparted, selezioni sd , crei nuova partizione fat32
<leon__> grazie
<krabador> leon__, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> leon__, chiudi browser
<krabador> leon__, riapri browser
<leon__> ok
<gabriele> krabador: "crea nuova partizione" non è cliccabile
<leon__> niente non si vede
<krabador> !pastebin | leon__
<ubot-it> leon__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> dei comando che hai mandato
<krabador> gabriele, chiudi gparted, sudo gparted
<krabador> screenshoot
<krabador> !image | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<leon__> Paste from leon at Fri, 3 Oct 2014 19:02:09 +0100
<leon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487398/
<gabriele> krabador: https://imageshack.us/i/f0aUD818p
<krabador> gabriele, clicca su proprietà della linea /dev/sdb1
<krabador> visualizza l'errore
<krabador> pastebinnalo poi tutto
<gabriele> krabador: intendi su "informazioni"? Io proprietà non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<gabriele> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487520/
<krabador> gabriele, su "informazioni2
<krabador> *informazioni2
<krabador> *informazioni"
<gabriele> krabador: fatto
<gabriele> krabador: leggi su
<krabador> screenshot
<gabriele> krabador: https://imageshack.us/i/eyWCAdTdp
<krabador> gabriele, lsusb
<krabador> e pastebin
<gabriele> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487563/
<krabador> gabriele, se la sd non è fritta, prova connettendola ad un lettore di card usb. se non da problemi, sudo sh -c 'echo "options ums_realtek ss_en=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/ums-realtek.conf'
<gabriele> krabador: non è fritta, mi ha dato questo problema appena l'ho formattata in ext4
<gabriele> krabador: cioè 10 minuti fa
<krabador> gabriele, cat /etc/group
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487641/
<gabriele> krabador: torno subito
<niubbo74> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | niubbo74
<ubot-it> niubbo74: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<niubbo74> posso farvi qualche domanda?
<niubbo74> anzi visto che uno è un bot. Posso farti una domanda krabador?
<ugone> fa la domanda senza chiedere il permesso
<niubbo74> ho ubuntu 14.04 lts e da qualche tempo registro qualche anomalia
<niubbo74> 1) il gestore archivi non visualizza piu il nome dei file ma tutte le altre cose (dimensione, data ecc..)
<niubbo74> 2) Teamviewer che avevo installato e che inizialmente funzionava ora non accetta piu connessioni a questo computer
<ugone> circa teamviewer non è che provi ad usarlo via wifi?
<jester-> per il gestore archivi non si capisce il problema per la 2 team va configurato ad accettare
<darksin> salve
<darksin> ragazzi qualcuno puo darmi una mano ?
<niubbo74> dunque teamviewer è stato configurato a permettere i collegamenti
<niubbo74> il problema nel gestore archivi è far ricomparire i nomi dei file all'interno degli archivi che apro
<niubbo74> magari è una stupidata ma non so come si fa
<niubbo74> anzi senza magari
<darksin> qualcuno sta sniffando il mio traffico me ne accorgo perche quando apro google mi dici pagina senza certificato infatti l https si trasofrma in http
<jester-> niubbo74: e serve la porta aperta e reindirizzata sulla eth nel ruttere
<jester-> non ricordo quale
<darksin> ho provato a cambiare mac adress ma niente
<jester-> darksin: ma va
<niubbo74> non ho ben capito jester
<jester-> tratti bianci di stao o simili?
<darksin> vado nel router e come host vedo solo il mio ip e quello dell altro pc non ne vedo altri come faccio
<jester-> bilanci*
<darksin> jester sai come aiutarmi ?
<jester-> darksin: secondo me è una fissazione
<jester-> darksin: personalmente me frego se mi sniffano
<darksin> ma sapresti come fare ?
<jester-> darksin: comunque chkrootkit o rkhunter per vedere se è tutto ok
<niubbo74> ma qual'è la porta+
<niubbo74> ?
<jester-> niubbo74: guarda nelle impostazioni del tream
<simone_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> darksin: sono entrambi nei repo
<simone_> ragazzi scusate se entro in sta maniera..   avrei bisogno solo di un piccolissimo consiglio, qualcuno di voi usa weechat x irc?   non riesco a capire come connettermi ai canali :?:
<niubbo74> jester: e per quanto riguarda il gestore archivi?
<krabador> !chat | simone_
<ubot-it> simone_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> niubbo74: intendi quello che scompatta le tar e zip?
<simone_> THX
<darksin> jester e i comandi di chkrootkit
<jester-> darksin: boh fai man chkrootkit
<jester-> o lanicialo
<jester-> darksin: chrootkit -h  mi pare
<jester-> darksin: chrootkit sniffer
<niubbo74> jester: esatto
<jester-> niubbo74: dici c
<jester-> niubbo74: dici che scompatta a casso?
<jester-> darksin: sudo chrootkit mail   etc etc
<jester-> darksin: sudo chkrootkit > output.txt  ti mette tutto in un file
<niubbo74> jester: no, quando apro un archivio, non mi fa vedere i nomi di file e cartelle al suo interno
<jester-> niubbo74: sarà buggato, uso kde e ark non ha problemi
<jester-> niubbo74: hai file-roller?
<niubbo74> jester: non so neanche cos'è
<jester-> niubbo74: appunto il programmillo che scompatta
<jester-> niubbo74: hai unity? barra a sinistra?
<niubbo74> jester: ah si si chiama così in inglese? yes ho quella
<darksin> jester http://postimg.org/image/ofl5fdmjh/
<niubbo74> jester: ah si si chiama così in inglese? yes ho quella li
<niubbo74> jester : me ne sai consigliare una con una GUI decente simile a FR?
<jester-> darksin: hai ettercap installato?
<darksin> si
<jester-> darksin: sei tu che sniffi e ti lamenti?
<darksin> io non sto sniffando
<jester-> darksin: vedo tutto a posto tue sniffate a parte
<darksin> asp si io ho fatto ho usato ettercap per vedere chi mi stava sniffando a me adesso ho fatto ps aux kill -9 ed ho interotto i processi di ettercap ma la pagina di google rimane sempre cosi senza certificato ù
<jester-> che centra il certificato
<Guest55093> Un ringraziamento a quanti mi hanno fornito istruzioni e spunti per l'installazione di SO su un vecchio notebook
<darksin> la connessione non e affidabile mi dice
<darksin> dai lo sai di cosa parlo
<jester-> darksin: firefox-->menu aiuto--->rioluzioni problemi-->ripristina firefox
<darksin> ho iceweal
<darksin> ma acnhe chrome me lo fa
<Guest55093> Jester e Kabrador se può tornare utile con un vetusto CELERON M si possono evitare mal di testa con Ubuntu 8.10
<darksin> quindi non e iceweal
<darksin> e poi penso che mi sta sniffando in remoto
<darksin> perche in locale non vedo altro ip connesso
<jester-> darksin: è uguale cambia solo il nome e ovresti chiedere in #debian-it
<Guest55093> per lo meno sembra avanzare l'installazione. In futuro mi cimentero con qualche upgrade.
<jester-> Guest55093: 12.04 e 14.04 sono le uniche due con supporto
<Guest55093> ci tento di sicuro xchè mi attirano alquanto e con XP su quella macchina sono morto
<jester-> Guest55093: le altre non sono pi aggiornabili  meno di taroccare souerces.list
<jester-> !eol | Guest55093
<ubot-it> Guest55093: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> Guest55093: prov lubuntu da usb o cd
<Guest55093> sarà fatto ma dopo un buon sonno
<niubbo74> jester: qualche consiglio per gestore archivi? vedo che sei indaffarato. Ti prego! :)
<jester-> niubbo74: secondo me è buggato, lo sistemeranno
<jester-> niubbo74: l'importante è che scompatti correttamente
<niubbo74> jester: ma funziava bene fino a qualche gg fa
<niubbo74> jester: forse con gli aggiornamenti recenti è andato a minchia
<jester-> facile
<niubbo74> jester: grazie per la pazienza e la disponibilità, ubuntu mi piace soprattutto per questo. Solo che ho tanto da imparare e poco tempo per farlo
<niubbo74> buonanotte a tutti
<klikk> salve stò cercando un repository che abbia libboost-systeml.40-dev
<Manuz> .40
<Manuz> o 1.40.dev ?
<guest_86598> salve
<guest_86598> ho bisogno di supporto per la configurazione corretta dell hostname
<guest_86598> in particolare ho il problema che viene visualizzatto l'ip invece che il nome host
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-04
<akis24> giorno
<Guest9628> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come si fa x vedere i filmati di you tube su lubuntu 14.04 32 bit grazie
<akis24> Guest9628: hai installato flash ?
<Guest9628> si
<akis24> Guest9628: e non riesci a vederli ?
<Guest9628> no
<Guest9628> ho gia fatto dei tentativi  ma niente
<akis24> Guest9628: hai abilitato i repo extra ?
<Guest9628> si
<akis24> Guest9628: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti il risultato su paste
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest9628> ok
<Guest9628> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8490929/
<akis24> Guest9628: dai adesso sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade e metti sempre su paste quando finisce
<Guest9628> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8490952/
<akis24> si ho visto cristian_c  ma mi sembra strano non veda youtube lol
<akis24> Guest9628: hai aperto il gestore pacchetti ?
<Guest9628> no
<akis24> Guest9628:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse  e posta il risultato
<Guest9628> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8490960/
<akis24> Guest9628: pc vecchi overo ?
<Guest9628> si
<akis24> vecchio*
<cristian_c> Guest9628, da dove l'hai recuperato quel reperto di archeologia?
<Guest9628> lo so
<akis24> Guest9628:  la versione di flashplayer installata non è compatibile con la cpu che hai
<cristian_c> Guest9628, adobe ha rimosso il supporto ai processori del paleolitico
<cristian_c> giustamente
<Guest9628> e come si puo rimediare la problema buttando via il pc
<akis24> Guest9628: segui qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=522058
<Guest9628> ok
<Guest9628> grazie x ora
<cristian_c> Guest9628, oppure acquistar eun pc decente
<Guest9628> prima viene i figli  e poi il pc
<cristian_c> Guest9628, beh, per utilizzarlo tutti
<cane> hey
<znebwerx> buon giorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti nel mio netbook ci soo 2 sistemi ubuntu si puo fare in modo di torglierne uno ???
<znebwerx> per distrazione quando ho installato jack su ubuntu 14.04 ho dimenticato di attivare la priorità realtime del processo e adesso il mio software audio mi avverte di non essere riuscito a creare un processo realtime.
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, quali sistemi?
<znebwerx> vorrei poterlo attivare, come posso fare?
<gio_crystal> ubuntu 14.04 e ubuntu 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> znebwerx, hai controllato le impostazioni di jack?
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, sono entrambi lts, lol
<znebwerx> si
<znebwerx> possiamo vederle insieme?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, beh, non puoi guardarle tu, intanto?
<znebwerx> si
<znebwerx> le ho appena aperte
<znebwerx> l'opzione tempo reale è selezionata
<cristian_c> znebwerx, copia il messaggio di errore su pastebin
<gio_crystal> si ma una la vorrei togliere cosi mi libero anche il pc
<znebwerx> si
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, ehm, quindi 14.04 lts e 14.04 lts?
<znebwerx> devo avviare renoise
<guest_64428> salve o riacceso oggi il mio pc con l'ultima versione di edubuntu sono andato su aggiornamenti ma mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato possibile dopo un mese che nn lo aggiornavo?
<gio_crystal> si ma sono diverse al suo interno
<cristian_c> guest_64428, quale edubuntu?
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, in che senso?
<gio_crystal> una e stata presa da l sito ubuntu una settimana fa e l'atro non so da dove e stata scaricata e non va manco il wifi in quella
<guest_64428> come faccio a verificare che versione ho....
<guest_64428> ?
<znebwerx> scusa posso avereil link per pastebin?non lo trovo
<akis24> gio_crystal: da terminale sudo fdisk -l  e metti su paste  cosi vediamo come sono messe
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_64428> 14.04
<gio_crystal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491086/
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491089/
<cristian_c> guest_64428, apri un terminale
<guest_64428> fatto
<znebwerx> è un messaggio che renoise non mi dava quando ho settato jack per il realtime sin dalla fase di installazione
<cristian_c> znebwerx, quando è apparso^
<cristian_c> *?
<znebwerx> quando avvio la mia daw
<cristian_c> guest_64428, sudo apt-get update
<akis24> gio_crystal: quale sarebbe la distro funzionante quella che avvii su /sda1  oppure /sda6
<gio_crystal> non lo so perche lo lascio accendersi da solo fino a quando non chiede la pasword
<znebwerx> nella precedente installazione sempre collo stesso os ho selezionato l'opzione "attivare la prioritàrealtime del processo?"
<znebwerx> sin dall installazione di qjackctl
<cristian_c> znebwerx, allora reinstalla jack
<guest_64428> è uscito lettura dei pacchetti fatto
<akis24> gio_crystal: come fai a selezionare avvio delle due distro allora ?
<znebwerx> l'ho già fatto
<cristian_c> guest_64428, posta il risultato su pastebin
<gio_crystal> io non seleziono unlla
<znebwerx> non mi permette + di selezionare quell opzione
<znebwerx> durante l installazione
<akis24> gio_crystal: all'avvio hai grub ?
<znebwerx> come se ricordasse un settaggio precedente
<cristian_c> znebwerx, esattamente in quale punto potevi farlo?
<znebwerx> secondo me potrei avere non in uso il kernel realtime
<cristian_c> znebwerx, allora controlla il kernel in uso
<znebwerx> durante l'installazione con ubntu sofware center
<znebwerx> comefaccio
<cristian_c> znebwerx, uname -a
<gio_crystal> si ma rimane sul primo
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, avvia una live e rimuovi la partizione dell'ubuntu farlocco
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, oppure avvia il sistema buono e rimuovi la partizione dell'ubuntu farlocco da gparted
<guest_64428> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491119/
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491122/
<cristian_c> guest_64428, sudo apt-get upgrade
<gio_crystal> gparted e da installare ?
<guest_64428> proprio adesso mi è apparsa la schermata a video che sono disp nuovi aggiornamenti la chiudo ed eseguo il comando indicato?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, non pare un kernel realtime
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, vedi se parte
<gio_crystal> dal terminale ??
<znebwerx> allora i miei sospetti erano fondati
<cristian_c> guest_64428, continua con il comando
<cristian_c> non facendo nient'altro
<znebwerx> come faccio ad attivarlo?
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, dalla dash, se hai unity
<cristian_c> znebwerx, lo avvii dal grub
<znebwerx> e come se fa?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, quando appare il grub, guardi nella lista dei kernel
<cristian_c> sempre che tu l'abbia installato
<znebwerx> come faccio a fermare il boot e vedere l'interfaccia di grub al riavvio<'
<cristian_c> znebwerx, non appare?
<guest_64428> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491157/
<znebwerx> sinceramente non ci ho fatto caso,macomunque non mi chiede di selezionare nualla alla viio
<cristian_c> guest_64428, hai dato il consenso?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, allora controlla
<guest_64428> no aspettavo se era giusto
<akis24> znebwerx: spostati tra le voci con i tasti su e giu' e restera' fermo grub poi selezioni avvio
<znebwerx> vediamo un po
<znebwerx> ma ci deve essre un comando per avere lapossibilità di selezionare tra queste opzioni
<znebwerx> spero di spiegarmi
<znebwerx> va be provo a riavviare
<znebwerx> grazie
<cristian_c> guest_64428, se hai fatto, dillo
<guest_64428> si ho dato ok ora sta scaricando i pacchetti
<znebwerx> rieccomi, come previstogrub non compare
<znebwerx> non hoavuto la possibilità di selezionare nulla all avvio
<cristian_c> znebwerx, neanche premendo il tasto maiusc?
<znebwerx> devo tenere premuto shift al riavvio?
<cristian_c> guest_64428, quando ha finito, digita: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> znebwerx, quando si avvia il pc
<cristian_c> il maiusc a sinistra
<znebwerx> ok e cosa devo selezionare, una volta lì?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, magari posta una schermata
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi
<znebwerx> non saprei come catturarla quella in fase di boot
<cristian_c> una foto?
<znebwerx> troppo casino
<cristian_c> lol
<znebwerx> ehehe
<znebwerx> faccio prima a reinstallare
<cristian_c> lol
<znebwerx> ah a proposito un altra cosa vorrei sapere se posso
<cristian_c> znebwerx, in fondo devi soltanto avviare il kernel real time
<cristian_c> mi sembra spropositato
<znebwerx> ok
<znebwerx> allora provo a riavviare conshift
<cristian_c> ok
<znebwerx> tornosubito
<znebwerx> niente da fare
<znebwerx> shift non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> znebwerx, posta il contenuto del file /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> questa modifica mosterà il grub in avvio in modo permanente
<znebwerx> ok
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491236/
<znebwerx> c'è anche modo di rimuoverla nelcaso non mi servisse +?
<cristian_c> di non mostrarla? Sì
<cristian_c> znebwerx, commenta la riga: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<znebwerx> eincosa consiste il commento?
<cristian_c> carattere # a inizio riga
<guest_64428> Grazie mille!
<cristian_c> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<cristian_c> guest_64428, è andato anche il dist-upgrade?
<znebwerx> devo solo inserire il cancelletto?
<guest_64428> lo sta facendo ora
<cristian_c> znebwerx, a inizio riga
<cristian_c> znebwerx, poi salva il file
<znebwerx> yes sir
<znebwerx> impossibile salvare il file modificato perchè è di sola lettura
<znebwerx> vado ai permessi?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, ?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, aprilo come root
<znebwerx> come faccio?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, da terminale
<cristian_c> apri il file da terminale
<cristian_c> con sudo
<r0x> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS: quando rientro dalla modalità sospensione, alcune volte, il sistema operativo diventa inutilizzabile e le scritture sul disco sono tantissime
<znebwerx> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> r0x, in che senso inutilizzabile? E alcune volte quando?
<r0x> Ho l'impressione che il sistema diventi inutilizzabile proprio a causa delle eccessive richieste di I/O sul disco generate dal sistema
<cristian_c> znebwerx, quale editor di testo utilizzi?
<r0x> cristian_c: che non risponde ai comandi! (A nessun comando)
<guest_64428> finito anche con il secondo comando ora cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> r0x, non funza il terminale?
<cristian_c> guest_64428, riavvia il sistema
<r0x> Non funziona niente! Nemmeno il login tramite tty
<cristian_c> r0x, controlla i log di sistema
<znebwerx> gedit
<cristian_c> znebwerx, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<r0x> cristian_c: dmesg?
<znebwerx> procedo
<cristian_c> r0x, anche
<znebwerx> fatto ma mi sono comparsi 2 errori
<cristian_c> znebwerx, ?
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491299/
<r0x> cristian_c: finora non ci sto trovando granché
<cristian_c> znebwerx, non sono erroi
<cristian_c> *errori
<cristian_c> sono warning
<cristian_c> r0x, c'è anche il syslog
<znebwerx> ok
<znebwerx> allora tutto regolare?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, hai modificato il file e salvato?
<r0x> sì, c'ho guardato
<znebwerx> adesso al riavvio conshift mi dovrebbe comparire l'interfaccia digrub?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, no
<znebwerx> si l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> znebwerx, sudo update-grub
<znebwerx> ah no
<znebwerx> solo il file di testohomodofocato
<cristian_c> znebwerx, quindi non l'hai salvato?
<znebwerx> si
<r0x> cristian_c: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1071012
<cristian_c> znebwerx, una volta salvato, chiudi l'editor di testo
<cristian_c> e digita il comando indicato
<znebwerx> ma dall editor di testo
<cristian_c> r0x, riscontri un kernel panic?
<r0x> assomiglia molto al mio problema
<cristian_c> znebwerx, ?
<r0x> no, solo una lentezza tale da rendere inutilizzabile il sistema ed eseguire un "riavvio manuale"
<cristian_c> r0x, posta il syslog
<znebwerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8491322/
<cristian_c> znebwerx, 'fatto'?
<znebwerx> dopo i warning ho dato il comando  sudo update-grub come hai dettotu
<cristian_c> cos'è quella scritta 'fatto'?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, comunque, io vedo solo tre kernel
<cristian_c> nel tuo grub
<cristian_c> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-36-generic
<cristian_c> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti un informazione e possibbile cancellare tutto l'hardisk per reinstallare ubuntu ??
<cristian_c> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<cristian_c> nessuno di questi mi sembra real time
<r0x> ho trovato un segmentation fault
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, hai fatto come ti si è detto?
<gio_crystal> non riesco
<cristian_c> r0x, se non posti, non si può vedere
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, ?
<r0x> si, un attimo
<guest_64428> scusa ma ero al tel cosa devo fare ora?
<znebwerx> che faccio reinstallo?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> guest_64428, riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> znebwerx, in che senso?
<znebwerx> per potere usare ilkernelrealtime
<cristian_c> znebwerx, ma hai installato il kernel real time?
<znebwerx> a stopunto nonloso
<znebwerx> nonsi installadi default?
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, no privato
<cristian_c> znebwerx, chi l'ha detto?
<cristian_c> znebwerx, guarda che il kernel real time non si installa da solo
<gio_crystal> non ce modo di gestirlo da un altro pc quello che devo fare sul mio ??
<znebwerx> ed allora lo installava jack quando dava la possibilità di scegliere
<r0x> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/JKanKPAL
<cristian_c> proprio perché è un kernel particolare
<cristian_c> znebwerx, non lo so
<znebwerx> in fase di installazione di qjackctl
<cristian_c> znebwerx, se ti serve lo installi
<znebwerx> si ameserve
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, non hai risposto alle domande
<znebwerx> oppure faccio unacosa
<znebwerx> mi instalo ubuntu studio
<r0x> cristian_c: subito dopo l'ultima riga c'è il riavvio che ho fatto
<gio_crystal> io non ci capisco nulla  cristian
<cristian_c> znebwerx, mi pare che ubuntu studio sfrutti il kernel low latency
<znebwerx> quale è il migliore per fare audio professionale?
<cristian_c> !gparted | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, apri gparted e fai quello che devi fare
<gio_crystal> ok grazie
<cristian_c> znebwerx, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio
<cristian_c> znebwerx, installa ubuntu studio e poi il kernel real time seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> se devi fare lavori audio
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, magari prima posta una schermata
<znebwerx> ok
<gio_crystal> si appena finisco di leggere che devo fare
<cristian_c> r0x, è avvenuto alle 09:56?
<r0x> yes
<znebwerx> grazie a presto
<cristian_c> gio_crystal, fai una cosa, apri direttamente gparted e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> altrimenti facciamo notte
<akis24> gio_crystal: devi semplicemente eliminare la partizione con il sistema che non funziona cosi avrai un solo sistema
<r0x> cristian_c: conta che l'ho installato un paio di giorni fa. Non ho toccato assolutamente nulla (configurazioni e cose simili)
<r0x> Ho solo aggiornato il sistema, installato irssi e vim
<cristian_c> r0x, con unity?
<r0x> Sì
<cristian_c> r0x, controlla anche il log di pm-suspend
<guest_64428> ciao grazie di tutto!
<r0x> cristian_c: tutte le operazioni hanno esito "success"
<r0x> non trovo nessun messaggio d'errore
<r0x> il log è abbastanza corto...
<r0x> Bah... :(
<r0x> cristian_c: è un bug! L'ho trovato su launchpad
<cristian_c> r0x, ho trovato vari link
<cristian_c> quale hai trovato tu?
<r0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1343543
<r0x> "After waking the screen from power saving/screensaver, the primary display wakes but X stops responding to input (the mouse cursor can still move, but clicking has no effect). Secondary display does not wake."
<r0x> A me non si muoveva neanche il cursore, ma vabbé...
<cristian_c> r0x, non trovo quel messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> r0x, dpkg -l | grep indicator-session
<r0x> ii  indicator-session                                     12.10.5+14.04.20140410-0ubuntu1                     amd64        indicator showing session management, status and user switching
<cristian_c> r0x, 12.10?
<cristian_c> ah, 14.04
<cristian_c> r0x, apri un terminale
<r0x> fatto
<cristian_c> r0x, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<r0x> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/8F9bTsMG
<laserbuntu> buongiorno, è scomparsa l'icona del network-manager su ubuntu 14.04.1 -64 bit come la ripristino?
<cristian_c> r0x, ti conviene aprire una segnalazione di bug
<jester-> laserbuntu: da sola?
<cristian_c> una tutta tua
<cristian_c> r0x, e includi i log, anche
<r0x> cristian_c: Ok. Grazie per l'aiuto :)
<cristian_c> r0x, con winz e la 12.04 accade lo stesso?
<laserbuntu> jester-: si, ho installato ieri in un pc nuovo, ho praticamente solo aggiornato il sistema, non ho toccato ne configurato nulla.
<r0x> cristian_c: No!
<akis24> laserbuntu: usi ubuntu con unity
<jester-> akis24> laserbuntu: usi ubuntu con unity
<jester-> boh
<laserbuntu> jester-: se, da terminale scrivo: nm-applet dopo una un paio di risultati riporta: (nm-applet:2496): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 97 was not found when attempting to remove it
<akis24> laserbuntu: apri il terminale e dai  sudo service network-manager stop     poi ancora   sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<akis24> laserbuntu:  e infine sempre da terminale   sudo service network-manager start
<akis24> laserbuntu: e vedi se ricompare l'icona
<laserbuntu> akis24: niente da fare, serve un riavvio?
<akis24> laserbuntu: prova a riavviare
<laserbuntu> akis24: niente da fare....
<akis24> laserbuntu: che desktop hai unity o altro ?
<laserbuntu> akis24: unity
<laserbuntu> akis24: unity
<akis24> laserbuntu: vai su synaptic e controlla se sono installati  "network-manager" e "network-manager-gnome"  nel caso marcali per la reinstallazione  senza disinstallarli  altro non saprei dirti
<laserbuntu> ok, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Nuanda92> C'è qualcuno on? XD
<drox> Salve ragazzi come faccio a fare una usb bootable con su l'installazione di win7 lo so che non è bello chiederlo qui ma ho questa esigenza e non voglio dover usare win per farlo
<drox> con il creatore di dischi d'avvio non riesco
<cristian_c> drox, utilizza il dvd di win7
<drox> cristian_c, è un mini pc e non ha entrata dvd o cd solo usb
<cristian_c> drox, quale modello?
<cristian_c> drox, hai acquistato la licenza di win 7?
<drox> si si tutto o
<drox> è un HP
<drox> ok
<drox> un tpn-j113
<drox> il cugino di mia moglie lo ha preso in australia
<cristian_c> drox, e come hai acquistato la licenza?
<drox> ho la oem interna
<cristian_c> lol
<drox> ho il foglio di acquisto
<cristian_c> drox, allora qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> visto che l'os è già dentro il pc
<cristian_c> strano che non trovo questo mini pc hp
<drox> il problema è che lui ha fatto un upgrade
<drox> http://www.tamarindolife.com/listings/category/242/Electronics/listings/1252/HP-TPN-L113-AMD-A4-Dual-Core-2ram-hdmi-Windows8-or.html
<cristian_c> ah, ln113
<cristian_c> *l113
<drox> si l non j
<drox> scusa ho letto male
<cristian_c> più che altro è un portatile
<drox> lui adesso vuole tornare a win7
<drox> e non ha win8 come c'è su adesso
<drox> si ma lui a il piccolo da 13"
<cristian_c> lol
<drox> forse meno
<drox> lo ho qui davanti e vuoi te lo misuro
<cristian_c> se è 13" mi fido
<cristian_c> drox, e non ha il disco di ripristino?
<drox> no
<drox> se no era un gioco
<cristian_c> drox, ma sopratutto come fai ad avere win 7, se c'è l'8 dentro?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> incasinamento
<drox> lui aveva win7 poi ha upgrade a win8 con aggiornamenti
<drox> essendo una oem, non ti danno il cd e neanche i file però la licenza la paghi
<drox> quindi come fai?
<cristian_c> drox, quindi non hai win 7
<drox> devi richiedere il cd ed è arrivato
<cristian_c> drox, ah, ok
<drox> adesso con ubuntu che io ho solo quello devo fare la usb bootable
<cristian_c> drox, masterizzatore usb
<drox> non lo ho
<drox> cmq ho scaricato UNetbootin
<drox> dovrei riuscirci adeso
<drox> non riuscito
<cristian_c> Muflone, ciao
<Muflone> ciao
<aleale98> Salve a tutti
<aleale98> volevo un'info se fosse possibile
<aleale98> mi conviene installare ubuntu in dual boot con w7 o no?
<Muflone> se usi Ubuntu e OS X certamente non ti serve windows 7 :D
<aleale98> a dir la verità volevo provarlo ubuntu..sono alla prima esperienza
<Muflone> ubuntu puoi provarlo anche da dvd di installazione. comunque puoi sempre fare il dual boot che generalmente non porta difficoltà
<aleale98> il dvd di installazione dove lo posso reperire?
<Muflone> indovina
<aleale98> dai non ho tantissimo tempo
<aleale98> mi puoi aiutare?
<Muflone> dal sito di ubuntu, ovviamente
<aleale98> scarico la versione dalla sezione download no?
<Muflone> certo, per installarlo devi scaricarlo prima
<aleale98> e poi per installarlo??
<Muflone> masterizzi l'iso in dvd, riavvii il computer e lo fai avviare da dvd anziché che da hard disk
<aleale98> ah ok allora facevo giusto
<aleale98> un supporto riscrivibile va bene?? o serve un dvd non riscrivibile
<Muflone> va bene pure riscrivibile
<aleale98> ok
<Muflone> quando ti chiede se installarlo o provarlo scegli provarlo
<aleale98> mi è successo questo: faccio il boot da dvd...l'installazione nemmeno parte
<aleale98> cosa può voler dire?
<Muflone> e cosa accade?
<aleale98> vedo solo lo schermo nero
<Muflone> se hai ancora l'iso scaricata, innanzitutto dovresti controllare che sia stata scaricata senza errori
<aleale98> sto provando a scaricarla nuovamente da un altro pc
<Muflone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<canio> salve! gentilmente mi servirebbe una mano ad installare ubuntu su un hard disk esterno
<Muflone> aleale98: se i numeri non corrispondono, l'immagine scaricata è corrotta
<aleale98> scusa l'ignoranza
<aleale98> come faccio a vederli?
<Muflone> apri la pagina che ti ho dato e leggi
<aleale98> ho provato...non ci ho capito molto
<Muflone> cosa hai provato?
<aleale98> a leggere
<Muflone> lì c'è spiegato cosa fare. scaricati un programma per verificare i valori md5
<Muflone> e controlla con quello il file iso scaricato
<aleale98> ok
<aleale98> se dovessero corrispondere?? come posso risolvere??
<Muflone> se dovessero corrispondere innanzitutto masterizza nuovamente l'immagine, magari un disco non riscrivibile (che spesso si danneggiano dopo alcuni usi)
<aleale98> il disco è nuovo di pacco
<Muflone> ok allora riscrivilo a velocità minima
<aleale98> 1X ??
<Muflone> il minimo che il disco supporta
<aleale98> ok
<aleale98> ora sono su un pc con opensuse..posso farlo anche da qui??
<Muflone> si
<aleale98> posso porti un'ultima domanda?
<Muflone> poni
<aleale98> cosa cambia da opensuse ad ubuntu?? cioè...cosa ha di meglio ubuntu?
<Muflone> sono entrambe distribuzioni, una non è migliore dell'altra visto che i software bene o male sono gli stessi
<aleale98> e cosa cambia?
<Muflone> opensuse ha un centro di installazione e configurazione più valido e potente
<Muflone> ubuntu ha il software scritto da Canonical, come unity e altre robe
<aleale98> per cui?? meglio l'uno o l'altro?
<Muflone> non c'è migliore o peggiore, se usi gli stessi programmi sono uguali
<aleale98> cambia solo la grafica alla fine?
<Muflone> vlc è uguale sia su ubuntu sia su opensuse, le differenze le fanno le configurazioni
<aleale98> ah ok
<Muflone> l'ambiente grafico del tuo opensuse qual é? gnome, kde?
<aleale98> e poi boh c'è l'ambiente desktop diverso ovviamente
<Muflone> ogni distribuzione fornisce un ambiente personalizzato
<aleale98> quali sono le opzioni che ti da all'avvio?? non ricordo
<Muflone> a uno può piacere oppure no
<Muflone> sul sito ufficiale di opensuse c'è il dvd che installa gnome e il dvd che installa kde
<aleale98> uhh ma nella sezione download trovo: ubuntu 14.04 lts e ubuntu 14.04 lts versione comunità
<aleale98> cosa cambia?
<canio> Gentili utenti, ho provato ad installare ubuntu su un hard disk esterno. per evitare di fare danni ho fisicamente staccato l-hard disk, poi ho inserito una chiavetta con la live, l-hard disk esterno e vi ho installato sopra ubuntu. Quando vado a riavviare pero il pc dice che non trova media. il pc ha il uefi boot. qualcuno saprebbe autarmi?
<aleale98> io no:/
<Muflone> aleale98: onestamente non ho idea, è una novità questa versione della comunity
<aleale98> quindi non sai come sia??
<Muflone> aleale98: quale sia la differenza non lo so
<aleale98> non la hai ancora provata?
<Muflone> non uso più ubuntu da 4 anni
<aleale98> cosa usi?
<Muflone> arch linux
<aleale98> mi spieghi brevemente come è?
<aleale98> cioè...meglio..peggio di ubuntu?? semplice o difficile all'inizio?
<Muflone> una distribuzione linux, un po' più difficile
<aleale98> quindi per me alle prime armi è miglio ubuntu??
<Muflone> di meglio ha che i software sono le ultimissime versioni esistenti al mondo
<Muflone> meglio ubuntu per iniziare
<aleale98> ubuntu non ha le versioni aggiornate?
<Muflone> ogni versione di ubuntu è aggiornata fino a un certo punto. dopo quello o passi alla versione successiva o reinstalli
<aleale98> teoricamente installando la 14.04 dovrei avere tutte le ultime versioni?
<Muflone> fino a che stai con la versione 14.04 riceverai solo gli aggiornamenti dei programmi forniti con quella versione, non quelli più recenti (salvo casi particolari)
<aleale98> e per avere i più recenti che devo fare?
<Muflone> no, perché per produrre la 14.04 sono stati presi i programmi fino a una certa data (all'incirca 6-8 mesi fa)
<Muflone> ubuntu ha i suoi tempi di aggiornamento, non c'è niente che tu possa fare per affrettare questi tempi
<Muflone> tra qualche giorno uscirà la 14.10 che avrà programmi più aggiornati
<Muflone> per fare un esempio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/vlc
<aleale98> per cui mi conviene non installare la 14.04 e aspettare?
<Muflone> è vlc disponibile nella 14.04, è la versione 2.1.4
<Muflone> sulla prossima ci sarà software leggermente più aggiornato
<Muflone> si può aggiornare da una versione all'altra ma è un'operazione che a volte non funziona e ti costringe a reinstallare
<aleale98> ah ok
<Muflone> su arch linux invece non esiste questo concetto, quando nasce una versione viene subito resa disponibile
<Muflone> arch è una distribuzione rolling, che si aggiorna continuamente
<aleale98> per andare sul sicuro non installo la versione della community??
<Muflone> la versione della community probabilmente ha inclusa la lingua italiana
<Muflone> mentre nell'altra ti chiede di scaricarla dopo l'installazione
<aleale98> ah ok
<aleale98> in se ubuntu sarebbe in inglese??
<Muflone> inizialmente è parzialmente italiana, non sono tradotte tutte le cose
<Muflone> ovviamente nasce in inglese come il 99% dei software al mondo
<jester-> Muflone: se al menu setti italiano da F6 la mette di serie
<Muflone> jester-: si ma è sempre parziale
<aleale98> ah bene
<akis24> sera
<Muflone> i language pack vengono scaricati al primo avvio
<Muflone> sera akis24
<aleale98> dovrebbe crearmi problemi con il wi-fi essendo un pc portatile?
<Muflone> nessuno può dirlo, per questo ti conviene provarla prima di installare
<jester-> Muflone: ho appena instalalto, scelto italiano spuntato aggiorna e sticazzi non open ed è in italiano senza fare nulla
<aleale98> quando brasero si deciderà a masterizzare in tempi accettabili lo farò
<oblo> brasero è lento?
<Muflone> jester-: forse ha scaricato la lingua durante l'installazione, può darsi, ma senza connessione è tradotta in parte
<guest_93095> ciao ragazzi
<guest_93095> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu tramite usb
<jester-> Muflone: logico che si deve essere connessi, è dalla 12.04 che è cosi
<Muflone> lol, perché logico essere connessi? :P
<jester-> Muflone: perché sempre per logica si deve scaricare i pacchetti della lingua
<guest_93095> ho creato la chiavetta tramite lili, ma quando la inserisco nel pc e la faccio partire dal bios come prima, mi appare una scheramata nera con delle scritte bianche e chiede di inserire dei comandi :/
<Muflone> e appunto, appena installata è tradotta parzialmente, quel che ho detto :P
<jester-> Muflone: va bè ha iragione tu
<Muflone> ahah
<oblo> io uso l'inglese.. anche le pagine man non sono tutte tradotte
<jester-> cosi gli diamo un taglio
<Muflone> -- 8< ---
<akis24> !usbwin | guest_93095
<Muflone> a proposito di traduzioni, un volenteroso tedesco mi ha inviato un paio di traduzioni di alcuni programmi :D
<Muflone> magari tra un paio di anni arriveranno anche su ubuntu gh
<Guest68900> ciao ragazzi dopo aver installato i driver nvidia ho il touchpad impazzito
<Guest68900> qualcuno può aiutarmi ??
<cristian_c> Guest68900, come li hai installati?
<Guest68900> cristian_c, da interfaccia grafica in ubuntu
<Guest68900> ora ho rimesso i precedenti ma il problema del touchpad rimane
<cristian_c> Guest68900, beh, strano
<Guest68900> :(
<cristian_c> Guest68900, di quale scheda parli?
<cristian_c> e su quale ubuntu?
<Guest68900> nvidia optimus
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest68900, non è un modello si scheda
<Guest68900> 650 m
<cristian_c> *di
<Guest68900> cristian_c, 650 m è il modello
<cristian_c> ho l'impressione che le due cose c'entrino poco fra di loro
<cristian_c> Guest68900, ma hai riavviato il sistema?
<aleale98> salve a tutti
<aleale98> sono sempre io...aleale98
<Guest68900> cristian_c, si mille volte ormai
<aleale98> sto provando ad installare ubuntu, ma l'installazione non parte dopo aver scelto di installare ubuntu...come mai?
<cristian_c> Guest68900, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Guest68900, in un terminale
<aleale98> ???
<cristian_c> !veggenti | aleale98
<ubot-it> aleale98: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Guest68900> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8493523/
<aleale98> Allora..ho fatto il boot da dvd per installare ubuntu..il dvd parte e mi appare il menù di scelta..scelgo "Installa ubuntu" ma dopo lo schermo diventa nero e non succede più nulla
<aleale98> come mai?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> aleale98, in live funziona?
<aleale98> sarebbe a dire??
<cristian_c> Guest68900, hai aggiunto alcuni ppa
<cristian_c> aleale98, hai provato il sistema prima di installarlo?
<aleale98> no
<Guest68900> cristian_c, si ma non utlimamente
<Guest68900> cristian_c, quasi sicuramente il problema è causato dai driver grafici
<Guest68900> se vado in modalità CLI mi da l'errore
<cristian_c> Guest68900, hai detto di averli disinstallati
<Guest68900> failed to put touchpad into absolute mode
<cristian_c> aleale98, allora prova, prima
<Guest68900> cristian_c, si l'ho disinstallati
<Guest68900> ma il problema è sorto non appena li ho installati
<cristian_c> Guest68900, puoi postare una foto?
<cristian_c> dell'errore
<aleale98> non funziona nemmeno in live
<aleale98> in teoria devo aspettare un po' o parte subito?
<Guest68900> cristian_c, faccio una cosa reinstallo e buona notte tanto ho la home separata
<Guest68900> cristian_c, mi puoi dire solo come riutilizzare la home senza sovrascrivere i dati qunado faccio la partizione ?
<cristian_c> aleale98, hai scelto 'prova'?
<cristian_c> Guest68900, semplicemente, non dai il permesso di formattarla
<cristian_c> Guest68900, quando esegui il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> !gparted | Guest68900
<ubot-it> Guest68900: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<aleale98> si ho scelto prova
<aleale98> a questo punto rinuncio ad installare ubuntu
<aleale98> installo opensuse
<Guest68900> cristian_c, quindi non crea due home vero ??
<cristian_c> aleale98, lol
<Guest68900> cristian_c, cioè uso esattamente quella che ho ora giusto ?
<aleale98> cambia tanto??
<cristian_c> Guest68900, vedrai la lista delle partizioni
<cristian_c> Guest68900, e formatti soltanto la /
<cristian_c> *dai il permesso di
<Guest68900> cristian_c, ook
<Guest68900> Grazie ;)
<cristian_c> aleale98, ?
<aleale98> cambia tanto da ubuntu ad opensuse?
<cristian_c> !chat | aleale98
<ubot-it> aleale98: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aleale98> @ubot-it chi diavolo sei?
<Muflone> si aleale98, in generale cambia
<aleale98> cosa?? solo il desktop?
<Muflone> aleale98: il desktop cambia. poi se installi le stesse applicazioni tra i due le differenze sono minori
<aleale98> ok grazie
<Muflone> prego
<aleale98> meglio gnome o kde?
<Ab3L> ciao
<Muflone> meglio una frittata di patate oppure gli spaghetti col pomodoro?
<jester-> oilò abelo
<jester-> !chat | Muflone
<ubot-it> Muflone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Muflone> non parlo coi bot
<Ab3L> ho la stampante hp che d'un tratto ha smesso di stampare. non riesco a farla ripartire. sono su kubuntu 14.04. i documenti restano in "pending". qualcuno m'aiuta a sbloccare la situazione?
<aleale98> starting udev
<aleale98> cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> che gli ho tolto la parola
<aleale98> ??
<cristian_c> aleale98, qui si parla di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e dei problemi connessi al suo utilizzo
<aleale98> e dai me la potete dare una mano??
<cristian_c> aleale98, quindi ti si è detto che puoi provare in live
<jester-> non si ne caciara ne si rompono i cabasis
<cristian_c> se ubuntu non ti interessa, prova con altro
<cristian_c> ma non qui
<Ab3L> mmh... mi sa che non è un problema di linux.
<Ab3L> vedo se trovo una soluzione altrove.
<NeCris> CLEAR
<guest_23092> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | guest_23092
<ubot-it> guest_23092: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<guest_23092> Ho un problema con i video di youtube avendo come browser Chrome.Grazie per l'aiuto.
<enzotib> guest_23092, problemi di flash con Chrome mi pare difficile
<enzotib> dato che ce l'ha incorporato e aggiornato all'ultima versione
<guest_23092> non vedo alcuni video e mi dice aggiorna flash player.Aggiorno ma non va uguale
<enzotib> guest_23092, o forse parli di Chromium?
<guest_23092> si
<guest_23092> chromium
<enzotib> guest_23092, installa il pacchetto pepperflashplugin-installer
<guest_23092> premesso che sono nuovo con linux.Sono un pò ignorante...
<enzotib> guest_23092, sai aprire un terminale?
<guest_23092> no
<enzotib> guest_23092, prova a premere insieme Ctrl e Alt e T
<guest_23092> nn apre nulla
<enzotib> guest_23092, che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<guest_23092> l'ultima visto che l'ho installato ieri e ha fatto aggiornamento.
<Tako_> guest usi ubuntu?
<Tako_> ed hai unity come DE?
<guest_23092> xubuntu
<Tako_> ah
<Tako_> apri il menù di xubuntu premendo il logo in alto a sinistra
<Tako_> e cerca tra i menù
<Tako_> dovrebbe esserci "terminale"
<enzotib> oppure il Software Center
<guest_23092> purtroppo vi devo salutare.a dopo in caso.GRAZIE MILLE per l'aiuto
<akis24> sera
<Billibu> Buonasera.Ho un problema nella visualizzazzione dei video di youtube avendo come browser Chromium.Apro qualche video e mi chiede aggiornamento di flash player.Nonostante lo faccio non basta.
<Tako_> provato con chrome?
<Tako_> tanto non cambia nulla
<Tako_> da quanto so
<Tako_> sono perfettamente gemelli
<Billibu> non è lo stesso?
<Tako_> sì ma con chrome non dovresti avere problemi
<Tako_> dato che da quanto so è già integrato flash
<guest_30851> ho installato ubuntu su mio pc .64bit amd processore e 1gb di ram . ma e tropo lento cosa devo fare. quale distro vabene per me
<Tako_> guest
<Tako_> che processore hai?
<Tako_> tiro ad indovinare: amd athlon, vero?
<guest_30851> amd
<Tako_> sì ma amd quale?
<Billibu> io amd
<Tako_> dicevo a guest_30851
<Tako_> che ha detto amd
<Tako_> ma non mi ha detto quale
<Tako_> ne esistono tantissimi di amd
<guest_30851> amd athlon
<Tako_> athlno sai quale? o almeno sai dirmi la frequenza?
<Tako_> athlon*
<Tako_> comunque guest prova Lubuntu
<Tako_> o Xubuntu, guarda degli screenshot per vedere quale preferisci
<guest_30851> sto scaricando tutte due
<Tako_> okok poi dimmi come ti va... Billibu invece tu avevi problemi con chromium, giusto?
<Billibu> si
<Tako_> Dicevo, puoi mettere chrome?
<Billibu> se voglio lasciare chromium?
<Tako_> non so aiutarti allora, aspetta qualcun'altro più esperto di me
<Billibu> ma nn è lo stesso.che cambia
<Tako_> non lo so neanch'io a dire il vero, però su chrome da quanto so flash è integrato e mi funziona normalmente. però io uso firefox quindi alla fine non ne so molto
<Billibu> anche io uso ora mozilla ma ho visto che chromium è + veloce
<Billibu> volevo usare solo chromium
<Billibu> ma ho questi maledetti prob cn i video di youtube
<Billibu> se c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare ne sarei molto grato
<Tako_> magari qui c'è qualcuno che usa chromium e che ha avuto già questi problemi
<Tako_> rimani loggato qui e aspetta un po'
<Billibu> qualcuno che può aiutarmi cn chromium
<Elisa89> ciao a tutti! che tool devo usare per rendere live una iso di windows 7 su usb da linux? grazieeee
<guest_30851> AMD athlon 64 3800+ cpu speed 2400MHz io installato ubunto ma e tropo lento
<Elisa89> hai provato con xubuntu?
<guest_30851> non anchora
<Elisa89> prova con quello xfce consuma molta meno memoria
<krabador> guest_30851, quanta ram ? Che scheda video ? Con quanta ram ?
<guest_30851> 1gb ram
<Elisa89> e se proprio non va nemmeno quello ti consiglio di fare un installazione base di debian e montarla pezzo pezzo con il minimo indispensabile
<guest_30851> vga nonlo so
<guest_30851> non lo so
<krabador> guest_30851, apri il terminale, manda lshw -C video
<krabador> !paste | guest_30851
<ubot-it> guest_30851: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Elisa89, chiedi in #windows
<Elisa89> krabador e tu prova a #fanculo
<chris91> salve
<chris91> vorrei sapere di più su ubuntu cosa ha di diverso dal linux originale??
<Tako_> chris91 linux è un kernel
<krabador> "linux originale" è solo il kernel
<krabador> !ubuntu | chris91
<ubot-it> chris91: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> chris91, https://www.kernel.org/
<krabador> chris91, http://www.linux.it/
<krabador> chris91, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<chris91> scusate la mia ignoranza ma cos'è un kernel??
<Tako_> è il "nucleo" del sistema operativo a dirla breve
<Tako_> aspetta ti linko una cosa
<Tako_> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel ecco qui chris91
<krabador> chris91, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<krabador> !chat | chris91
<ubot-it> chris91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sauro> buonasera a tutti
<chris91> io sto scaricando ora ubuntu in quanto ho dei programmi per l'università che girano su linux quindi ubuntu va bene??
<chris91> buonasera sauro
<krabador> salve sauro
<Tako_> ciao sauro
<krabador> chris91, che programma?
<Tako_> chris91 che programmi sono?
<chris91> tipo gaussian, e altri cosi
<krabador> "altri cosi" ?
<chris91> degli altri non ricordo i nomi devono ancora darmeli, servono per fare dei calcoli e simulazioni inerenti al mondo chimico
<krabador> chris91, potresti procurarti lo stesso sistema che usano per far girare quei programmi
<sauro> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 su un portatile dell latitude e6420. l´ installazione e ok, ma ho problemi con il muose e il touch pad che a volte non funzionano correttamente.......anche dopo avere aggiornato i driver grafici intel.......
<krabador> sauro, in modo da non avere problemi
<krabador> *chris91
<chris91> ok, in ogni caso io ho usato un sistema operativo in cui si usavano codici, tipo cd per change directory, ls, vi per visualizzare un file
<krabador> chris91, ti vergognavi a chiedere che sistema era, dove lo usavi?
<krabador> chris91, esci con persone senza saperne il nome?
<sauro> krabador, non capisco: "sauro, in modo da non avere problemi "
<krabador> era per chris91
<sauro> krabador, ok.....
<chris91> no, ubuntu lo avrei scaricato a prescindere, però visto che ne capite molto più di me volevo sapere se effettivamente quello che ho usato era linux
<krabador> sauro, mouse usb ?
<sauro> krabador, mouse wireless trust e touchpad....
<krabador> chris91, vi ls e cd non si usano solo su linux
<Gianluca> Salve
<Guest71167> Salve
<chris91> capisco! grazie dell'informazione
<krabador> salve Guest71167
<krabador> chris91, informati bene quindi , prima
<chris91> ok
<chris91> scusate il disturbo
<Guest71167> Qualcuno mi può dare una info?
<cybernova> !chiedi | Guest71167
<ubot-it> Guest71167: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest71167> Posso scaricare un cd di ubuntu?
<krabador> Guest71167, cosa dovrebbe impedirtelo?
<Tako_> intendi una iso? un'immagine del cd?
<Guest71167> che non trovo il cd
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> prego
<Guest71167> quello che ho sxaricato è oltre 900mB e non stà in un cd
<krabador> dvd
<krabador> oppure pendrive usb
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest71167
<ubot-it> Guest71167: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Guest71167
<ubot-it> Guest71167: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest71167> il pc su cui andrà installato non ha lettore dvd
<Guest71167> e non ha possibilità di fare il boot da usb
<krabador> e come mai ?
<Tako_> pc vecchio?
<krabador> l'hai preso in discarica?
<Tako_> Guest71167, se non ricordo male c'era un trucchetto per usare un cd
<Tako_> per dare il boot da usb
<Guest71167> avrà circa 8 anni
<Tako_> per i pc che non lo supportano
<Tako_> aspetta che cerco
<krabador> Guest71167, 8 anni fa si poteva fare boot da usb
<sauro> krabador, da dove posso cominciare per verificare il funzionamento e le configurazioni di mouse e touchpad?
<krabador> sauro, che tipo di problemi danno?
<Guest71167> da bios, mi permette solo di impostare hd, cd-rom floppy
<Tako_> tieni Guest71167 http://www.lidweb.it/ind_topic.asp?topic_id=809 dovrebbe andar bene, prova e dimmi come va
<Tako_> sì si usa un cd rom per avviare l'usb
<Guest71167> nella lista boot non compare usb
<Tako_> ora devo assentarmi torno fra poco!
<krabador> Tako_, cerca di non dare consigli per poi scappare
<sauro> krabador, i tasti del mouse a volte smettono di funzionare. attivo la finestra dal touchpad e riprendono. apparentemente il malfunzionamento e random...
<krabador> sauro, su tute le porte usb?
<sauro> krabador, si, su tutte e tre le usb....
<Guest71167> Grazie
<Tako_> eccomi
<Tako_> scusa krabador ma era un'emergenza
<Tako_> non potevo farne a meno
<Tako_> Guest71167, quella guida ti spiega come effettuare un boot da USB usando però il boot da cd-rom
<Guest71167> si ho lettyo, grazie per il supporto
<Guest71167> "letto"
<Guest71167> buona serata
<Tako_> ciao!
<sauro> krabador, hai qualche idea da dove posso cominciare????
<krabador> sauro, il touchpad che fa?
<sauro> krabador, mi sembra che il problema sia che il puntatore non riesce a attivarsi quando si cambia finestra...........
<krabador> sauro, scusami, hai ancora il supporto di installazione?
<sauro> krabador, sistema installato da usb ancora disponibile......
<sauro> krabador, volendo ho anche un dvd con 14.04......
<krabador> sauro, allora, fa partire una sessione live, e usala per pui' di mezz'ora, per vedere se hai problemi anche li
<sauro> krabador, ok. se non ho problemi cosa posso verificare dopo?
<krabador> sauro, i log del sistema , nel momento del malfunzionamento
<sauro> krabador, mi spieghi meglio quali log devo verificare. grazie
<krabador> è una domanda o un ordine?
<sauro> krabador, una domanda..........
<krabador> tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<krabador> tail -f /var/log/debug
<sauro> krabador, grazio. mi stacco e provo la live...........
<krabador> in bocca al lupom
<sauro> crepi........
<rudj> ciao, ho fatto una "dirtu swap" della mb, funziona tutto tranne l'audio, aplay -l dice "no devices found" alsamixer non funziona come comando anche se è installato e fino a prima del cambio funzionava
<rudj> in breve come faccio a ricaricare i driver del nuovo audio della mobo?
<krabador> rudj, apri un terminale
<rudj> yes
<rudj> e?
<krabador> rudj, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<krabador> rudj, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<krabador> !pastebin | rudj
<ubot-it> rudj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rudj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8496238/
<rudj> ti ho mersso un po' di info extra
<rudj> cmq ho già provato a reinstallere il kernel
<rudj> alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<krabador> rudj, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools
<krabador> e rimanda alsamixer
<rudj> e l'audio in uso da pavucontrol è riportato come dummy ooutput, non mi fa nemmeno selezionare l'hd della scheda video
<rudj> già fatto prima e rebootato mquando ho reinstallato il kernel ma niente
<krabador> elenca le cose che hai fatto
<krabador> e che scheda funzionava prima
<krabador> che scheda madre, con che scheda video
<krabador> *audio
<rudj> prima avevo un'atx con mnontata una sb titanium xfi, ora ho messo un matx e per ora sono senza scheda audio esterna che il pci1x è coperto dalla vga
<rudj> e vorrei usare solo l'audio di mobo che è un realtek  alc887
<rudj> (ho swappato scheda madre senza formattare il sistema)
<krabador> la 887 è stata oggetto di problemi prima del 3.14
<rudj> la devo cambiare di nuovo perchè questa la cambio con un modello simile che ha comunque lo stesso chip, devo backuppare un sacco di roba e poi formattare,se riuscivo ad avere l'audio intanto ero contentop
<krabador> rudj, puoi installare un kernel successivo, per tagliare la testa al toro
<krabador> rudj, 32 o 64 bit ?
<rudj> ma c'è uno successivo al .36? mi semrava l'ultimo
<rudj> 64
<krabador> un 3.16
<rudj> Package linux-image is a virtual package provided by:  e ho solo versioni 3.13
<krabador> rudj, allora
<krabador> rudj, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.3-utopic/linux-headers-3.16.3-031603_3.16.3-031603.201409171435_all.deb  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.3-utopic/linux-headers-3.16.3-031603-generic_3.16.3-031603.201409171435_amd64.deb
<krabador> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.3-utopic/linux-image-3.16.3-031603-generic_3.16.3-031603.201409171435_amd64.deb
<krabador> scarica questi
<krabador> entra con il terminale nella cartella in cui li hai scaricati
<rudj> poi dpk-i?
<krabador> poi mandi   sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.16*.deb linux-image-3.16*.deb
<rudj> Error! Problems with depmod detected.  Automatically uninstalling this module. DKMS: Install Failed (depmod problems).  Module rolled back to built state.
<krabador> rudj, per favore, manda il pastebin completo
<rudj> ancora non ha finito, cmq quello dovrebbe essere il vecchio driver nn ricordo se audio o lan
<rudj> ah già sono i driver broadcom che avev o dovuto aggiungere manualmente alla vecchia mobo dopo trusty
<rudj> sta errorando parecchio sul modulo dkms
<krabador> avevi ppa?
<rudj> no
<rudj> un .sh che dovevo eseguire per generare il driver sualla base di ogni nuovo kernel
<krabador> "il driver"
<rudj> quello della scheda di rete
<rudj> della vecchia mobo
<krabador> ctrl shift t
<krabador> sudo lshw -C audio
<rudj> PCI (sysfs)
<rudj> finito installazione di 3.16
<krabador> rudj, se non da risultati sudo lshw -C sound
<krabador> pastebin di sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.16*.deb linux-image-3.16*.deb
<rudj> all'inizio diceva pci sysfs anche qui poi mi è arrivato l'output
<rudj> ti fatccico i due past
<rudj> e
<rudj> paste lshaw sound
<rudj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8496352/
<rudj> paste dpkg -i http://paste.ubuntu.com/8496365/
<krabador> rudj, ok riavvia
<rudj> logout?
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-05
<krabador> rudj, no, riavvia, proprio
<rudj> ok, nun sparì ;)
<krabador> rudj, se ci sono problemi, puoi caricare un kernel precedente
<krabador> da grub
<krabador> e disinstallare questo
<krabador> con sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-header-3.16* linux-image-3.16*
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<krabador> rudj, riavviato ?
<krabador> allora?
<Rudj> krabador - mi è saltata la lan
<Rudj> mi sa per il problema del modulo vecchio he ti dicevo prima
<Rudj> e cmq no audio
<krabador> Rudj, niente audio...
<krabador> Rudj, allora, prima di togliere questo kernel
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-tools alsa-utils
<Rudj> secondo me devo installare i mudli (tutti e due realtek ) a mano partewndo dal makefile
<Rudj> non posso non ho rete XD
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils
<krabador> e vedi se va l'audio
<Rudj> no pudo
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora, riavvia, carica da grub un kernel precedente
<krabador> 3.13.0-35.62
<Rudj> asp 1 secondo voglio provare a costruire il driver audio da qui
<Rudj> ho gia scaricato il tar dalla realtek
<krabador> Rudj, controlla moduli in modprobe
<krabador> che non ci sia qualcosa che interessa , in blacklist
<Rudj> è diventato un casino mandarti la roba
<krabador> Rudj, manda dmesg
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> Rudj, visto che non va "on the box" l'audio , con queso kernel, disinstallalo, torna al 3.13.0-35.62
<krabador> in modo da fare manovre lì
<Rudj> dici non vale nemmeno la pena provare a installare il modulo?
<Rudj> ok torno al 13 dai intamto fixiamo l'audio
<Rudj> torno lì
<krabador> Rudj, puoi, e dovesse andare , devi poi risolvere per la rete
<krabador> riferendomi a prima
<Rudj> si credo sia solo un conflitto di driver
<Rudj> sia audio chew lan sono realted e quelli prima erano uno realtek e uno broadcom
<krabador> Rudj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1348734
<krabador> Rudj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1348734
<Rudj> questo è il mio modprobe
<Rudj> maaa e la released fix?
<krabador> riguarda appunto alsa
<krabador> Rudj, manda dmesg
<krabador> vedi se ci sono errori all'interno
<Rudj> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded). Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<Rudj> ma è pubblica la fix p dovrebbe essere comunque nell'ultimo kernel?
<krabador> dovrebbe esser stato inserito nella versione successiva di alsa
<Rudj> ma perchè alsa non me lo fa isntaklaare?
<Rudj> ad esempio
<Rudj> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<krabador> Rudj, il comando è alsamixer
<krabador> tutto attaccato
<krabador> ed è nel pacchetto alsa-utils
<krabador> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<Rudj> sisisi
<Rudj> lo consoco bene
<Rudj> lo uso spesso
<Rudj> non fa
<Rudj> se installo, reinstallo tools, lib utils, m i dice è già tutto installato
<Rudj> ho fatto --reinstall
<Rudj> sempre la stessa cosa
<krabador> Rudj, apt-get install --reinstall deve reinstallartelo
<Rudj> si ma dopo continua a dirmi cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<krabador> Rudj, digita als , su terminale
<krabador> premi tab
<krabador> che risultati hai ?
<Rudj> als o alsa?
<krabador> als
<Rudj> The program 'als' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install atool
<krabador> Rudj, als premi 2 volte tab
<Rudj> magic
<Rudj> alsa       alsactl    alsaloop   alsamixer  alsaucm
<krabador> allora c'è
<Rudj> yesss
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils
<krabador> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Rudj> alsa* generico meglio no?
<krabador> noi
<krabador> no
<Rudj> niente reinstallato ma sempre errore
<krabador> Rudj, ls -l /usr/bin | grep alsamixer
<Rudj> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root   root       65456 Jan 17  2014 alsamixer
<krabador>  /usr/bin/alsamixer
<krabador> digita questo
<krabador> nel termianle
<Rudj> no such fiòe or dir
<Rudj> éfile
<krabador> sudo addgroup username audio
<krabador> mettendo il tuo username
<krabador> e riprova
<Rudj> nada
<krabador> gai abilitato la scheda, da bios?
<Rudj> azz non lo so, son partito in optimized efaults, controlato solo il boot...
<Rudj> vado controllo e torno
<krabador> addio
<Rudj> nuooo
<krabador> se dovesse essere abilitata , sudo rm ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils
<krabador> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Tako_> Ciao Salvatore!
<Aranzulla> Ciao!
<Aranzulla> Come va?
<Tako_> Bene
<Aranzulla> Ho un problema
<Tako_> quale?
<Aranzulla> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Tako_> certo
<Tako_> dì pure salvo
<Aranzulla> in pratica
<Aranzulla> sono su windows 7
<Aranzulla> e non mi riconosce la tastiera bluetooth
<Tako_> e boh
<Tako_> fai la guida su come farla riconoscere
<Tako_> e poi seguila stepxstep
<Aranzulla> giusto
<besobeso> ciao
<besobeso> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<besobeso> un canale di scarico per esempio? grazie
<guest_34823> buondi!
<guest_34823> ho un problema nell accedere ad un sito
<guest_34823> c è qualcuno?
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> !qualcuno | Guest_34823
<ubot-it> Guest_34823: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<NeCris> buongiorno
<BearGoZZILLA> buon giorno
<BearGoZZILLA> mi serviva aiuto
<akis24> !aiuto | BearGoZZILLA
<ubot-it> BearGoZZILLA: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BearGoZZILLA> come faccio a istllare ubuntu  su windows 8 sensa cancellare il sistema
<akis24> BearGoZZILLA: ovviamente scaricare la iso di ubuntu a 64 bit e poi seguire la procedura ... >>
<akis24> !uefi | BearGoZZILLA
<ubot-it> BearGoZZILLA: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BearGoZZILLA> si ma non voglio cancellare windows 8 voglio avere entrambi i sistemi
<akis24> BearGoZZILLA: tra le opzioni di installazione avrai la scelta " installa accanto a windows " prestare attenzione comunque
<BearGoZZILLA> ok grazie
<guest_91701> Buongiorno.
<guest_91701> Nel mio PC ho installato Lubuntu, ma vorrei provare l'installazione di Ubuntu.
<guest_91701> Ho scaricato il software (desktop), ho lanciato il file *.iso, ho atteso l'installazione ma al termine di ma errore.
<guest_91701> Cosa ho sbagliato?
<akis24> guest_91701: che pc hai ? ram ? cpu ?
<guest_91701> RAM 4GB
<akis24> guest_91701: il file .iso va masterizzato su dvd come immagine iso oppure su chiavetta usb
<guest_91701> come faccio ad inserirlo su chiavetta usb?
<akis24> !usbwin | guest_91701
<ubot-it> guest_91701: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> guest_91701: se ti trovi su lubuntu puoi usare " creatore dischi " oppure unetbootin
<guest_91701> ok, grazie.
<cristian_c> guest_91701, non ci hai detto di quale cpu si tratta
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> curiosone
<cristian_c> lol
<guest_71120> SALVE
<guest_71120> HO DIFFICOLTà AD INSTALLARE UBUNTU
<enzotib> !caps | guest_71120
<ubot-it> guest_71120: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<guest_71120> ho fatto il download
<guest_71120> e mi chiede di inserire il cd, che ovviamente non ho
<guest_71120> come procedo ?
<akis24> !installazione | guest_71120
<ubot-it> guest_71120: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<guest_71120> scusami, ma l'alternativa a questo esiste ? ho qualche difficoltà a tradurre la guida e continuare
<akis24> guest_71120: masterizza la iso su dvd oppure creati una usb avviabile  una delle due opzioni
<akis24> guest_71120: sei su window ora ?
<guest_71120> si
<akis24> !usbwin | guest_71120
<ubot-it> guest_71120: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<guest_33120> salve
<guest_33120> ho qualche difficoltà con l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> guest_33120, tipo?
<guest_33120> ho fatto il download
<guest_33120> ti dicevo...
<cristian_c> ?
<guest_33120> ho fatto il download, ho inserito i dati nella chiavetta usb e ho fatto riavviare il pc
<guest_33120> ma non è cambiato niente
<guest_33120> la chiavetta è inserita
<jester-> quali dati
<cristian_c> guest_33120, e sopratutto come
<guest_33120> ho scaricato un programmino come suggerito da un precedente utente in chat
<guest_33120> mi spiego meglio...
<guest_33120> ad un certo punto mi chiedeva di inserire il cd e riavviare il pc
<guest_33120> il cd io non ce l'ho ovviamente
<cristian_c> guest_33120, controllato l'md5?
<jester-> fai una usb e chiede di inserire il cd?
<jester-> digli che il ce ha la trollite
<guest_33120> l'md5 non so cosa sia, purtroppo
<guest_33120> ???
<cristian_c> !md5 | guest_33120
<ubot-it> guest_33120: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<guest_33120> quindi clicco sul link che mi hai dato ?
<guest_33120> ah ecco, si parlava del file iso
<guest_33120> allora ?
<guest_33120> lo installo ubuntu, secondo voi ?
<domeleo> Ciao a tutti
<domeleo> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<domeleo> vorrei installare ubuntu
<domeleo> ma ho un pc con 512 mega di ram
<domeleo> che versione mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> domeleo, al massimo lubuntu
<cristian_c> domeleo, con quale cpu?
<domeleo> è un pentium 4 a 3 giga credo
<cristian_c> domeleo, scaricalo e masterizzalo su cd
<cristian_c> poi provalo in live
<cristian_c> se va bene , installi anche
<domeleo> quindi mi sconsigli di spingermi oltre lubuntu
<cristian_c> domeleo, sì
<cristian_c> la macchina è scarsa
<domeleo> era quello che pensavo
<guest_33120> scusate, mi sono piantata sull'installazione
<domeleo> ma è molto differente da ubuntu?
<guest_33120> mi dite come devo procedere ?
<cristian_c> domeleo, cambia l'ambiente desktop, per il resto è uguale
<domeleo> allora va bene
<guest_33120> domeleo
<guest_33120> help me !!!
<guest_33120> IUUUU HUUU
<domeleo> ok grazie
<guest_33120> heeeelp !!!!
<domeleo> ma se aumentassi la ram potrei installare ubuntu?
<guest_33120> cristian_c mi segui un istante ?
<cristian_c> domeleo, non avresti la cpu adatta
<cristian_c> domeleo, è un pc molto vecchio
<guest_33120> vorrei completare l'installazione
<domeleo> ok
<domeleo> che pc dovrei avere per installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | domeleo
<ubot-it> domeleo: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<domeleo> grazie
<cristian_c> domeleo, se ti serve far girare unity, ti servono risorse quantomeno decenti
<cristian_c> più recente è , meglio è
<guest_34326> mi serve una mano per l'installazione di ubuntu
<guest_34326> ho gia fatto il download
<guest_34326> ho riavviato
<guest_34326> ma non è successo niente
<jester-> !usbwin | guest_34326
<ubot-it> guest_34326: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !installazione | guest_34326
<ubot-it> guest_34326: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<guest_34326> l'ho fatto
<jester-> rifai con piu attenzione
<jester-> se non ti riesce lasaperd
<guest_34326> sei un amico !!!
<jester-> ho un particolare riguardo per i troll
<jester-> hanno qualche problema di testa e ci vuole delicatezza
<guest_32632> Salve
<guest_32632> C'è qualcuno online?
<guest_34203> scarico ubuntu sulla chiavetta poi modifico il boot lo installo ma al riavvio [ come se non avessi installato niente_ come fare_
<universal> ciao
<guest_34203> ciao
<cristian_c> guest_34203, avvia la live
<guest_34203> ora sono in live
<cristian_c> guest_34203, apri gparted
<universal> sto scaricando la iso di  ubuntu ma devo installarla su un altro compuuter senza sistema operativo non su questo. Ora la mia domanda è: in che formato devo masterizzare? Come lo masterizzo col discehtto?
<guest_34203> io sono neofita come si apre gparted
<cristian_c> !iso | universal
<ubot-it> universal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> guest_34203, apri la dash in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<salvo81> salve a tutti
<guest_82907> salve ho un problema di installazione di ubuntu avvio da usb installo e dopo al riavvio [ come se non avessi fatto niente
<cristian_c> guest_82907, eh, come ti è stato detto prima
<guest_82907> si mi ero scollegata allora deo andare su wiki partizioni_
<cristian_c> guest_82907, hai aperto la dash?
<guest_17224> Ciao a tutti...ho appena installato ubuntu su un notebook ma ho uno strano problema... il tasto sx del mouse dopo un pò smette di funzionare
<guest_17224> e mi tocca riavviare il pc
<guest_17224> #ubuntu-it:
<guest_92704> Salve a tutti
<guest_92704> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | guest_92704
<ubot-it> guest_92704: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<guest_92704> grazie
<guest_92704> sto istallando ubuntu per la seconda volta oggi ma la prima volta che ci ho provato l'istallazione si è fermata e ho dovuto spegnere il notebook
<guest_92704> mi ha espulso il dvd di istallazione e mi ha dato una schermata stile dos con una serie di codici che non capivo
<guest_92704> ciò è successo durante la configurazione dell' hardware
<cristian_c> guest_92704, hai controllato l'md5 del file .iso?
<guest_92704> veramente no sono un neofita in questo campo
<cristian_c> guest_92704, allora fallo
<guest_92704> ho scaricato la iso dal vostro sito e la ho scritta su di un dvd e l'ho lanciato nel mio notebook
<guest_92704> ok cosa dovrei notare di anomalo? fai finta di parlare con una persona che sa poco o niente di pc
<cristian_c> guest_92704, sul wiki è descritto come fare
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> guest_92704, leggi le guide
<guest_92704> ok grazie mille dell' aiuto e scusate il disturbo
<akis24> sera
<NeCris> ciao
<guest_20341> salve
<guest_20341> vorrei sapere come adattare lo schermo (grandezza) di ubuntu al mio senza che l'immagine sia sfuocata
<guest_20341> l'ho installato con virtualbox
<guest_81183> Buonasera,ho appena installato ubuntu insieme a Windows 8. Però quando accendo il computer esce sempre Windows
<guest_24816> ciao a tutti
<guest_24816> ho un problema mi sono scomparse le icone laterali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> guest_24816, in seguito a cosa?
<guest_24816> ho installato guest addition per cambiare la risoluzione
<guest_24816> se entro con sessione ospite invece appaiono
<cristian_c> guest_24816, quindi stai utilizzando una macchina virtuale?
<guest_24816> si esatto su virtualbox
<cristian_c> guest_24816, mi pare ci sia un pacchetto apposito per virtualbox
<cristian_c> guest_24816, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<guest_24816> questi codici dove vanno inseriti?
<cristian_c> guest_24816, nel terminale
<guest_24816> quale terminale scusa...sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<cristian_c> !terminale | guest_24816
<ubot-it> guest_24816: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<guest_24816> DocumentazioneModello
<guest_24816> GiochiModello
<guest_24816> GruppoPromozione/DietroLe5/IntervistaModello
<guest_24816> GruppoPromozione/UbuntuVolontariato/CasiUso/Modello
<guest_24816> GruppoWeb/NotizieModello
<guest_24816> NotebookModello
<guest_24816> PaginaPersonaleModello
<guest_24816> UfficioStampa/CSModello
<guest_32918> heylà
<guest_32918> c'è nessuno?
<guest_32918> ola Ozzy
<guest_39576> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare e una settimana che provo ad installarlo ma senza esito
<cristian_c> guest_39576, specifica la domanda
<krabador> guest_39576, elenca con precisione processore / ram / scheda video ,e descrivi per bene il problema riscontrato
<guest_39576> Ho installato su usb ubuntu, pero non riesco a lanciare l installazione, il processore e un celeron il toschiba satellite del 212 ram 4
<krabador> guest_39576, processore / ram / scheda video
<krabador> guest_39576, come hai "installato su usb ubuntu" ? hai verificato correttamente le impostazioni di boot del pc, per far partire la pendrive ?
<guest_39576> Con f2 lo predefinita su usb procesorre amd e-450apu con radeon tm hd grafics 1.65 ghz ram4 32 bit
<krabador> "Con f2 lo predefinita su usb" puoi spiegarti?
<krabador> guest_39576, che software hai usato per fare la pendrive usb con dentro ubuntu?
<guest_39576> Cliccando ripetutamente f2 sono entrata nello schermo azzurro e ho scelto il bottone e ho evidenziato usb in bianco e l ho messo come primo corretto?
<guest_39576> Salvato modifiche e uscita
<guest_39576> Mi hanno suggerito su questo forum universal installer
<krabador> guest_39576, inserita la pendrive, acceso il pc, cosa succede?
<krabador> guest_39576, inserita la pendrive, acceso il pc, cosa succede?
<Greyzard> ho un piccolo problema con Multisystem, qualsiasi iso seleziono, indipendentemente dal suo nome, mi dice che contiene caratteri non validi
<guest_39576> Parte normalmente windows e la usb si visuluazza come install ubuntu
<krabador> guest_39576, allora, quando hai la schermata "install ubuntu"
<krabador> premi f6
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> seleziona poi la lingua, con f2
<krabador> seleziona poi "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<cristian_c> Greyzard, multisystem?
<guest_39576> Quando premo f6 quando si sta accendendo o anche d acceso
<Greyzard> si, è un programma per installare più sistemi operativi su chiavetta
<krabador> guest_39576, quando hai il menu di ubuntu
<Greyzard> conoscete un programma con funzioni simili che funziona?
<guest_39576> E ben complicato speriamo ne valga la pena
<krabador> guest_39576, niente di piu' facile, al menu, premi f6
<cristian_c> Greyzard, da dove lo hai scaricato?
<Greyzard> ho preso le informazioni su come aggiungerlo ai repository dal sito di multisystem
<guest_39576> Universal usb installer
<krabador> Greyzard, rivolgiti allo staff di questo sofware, non si fa supporto qui a risorse non ufficiali
<Greyzard> il sito è francese, sarà dura! :-)
<guest_39576> E su quale devo scaricare x avere il vostro aiuto
<krabador> guest_39576, tu devi solo premere f6
<krabador> guest_39576, quando hai la schermata "install ubuntu"
<krabador> guest_39576, selezionare nomodeset
<krabador> selezionare la lingua con f2
<krabador> selezionare "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<guest_39576> Con f6 mi visualizza solo windows 7
<guest_39576> Non e possibile che nel mio pc devo cliccarebinvece che f6 un altro...
<]Spectre[> posso fare una domanda inerente a "-L-ubuntu" qui ?
<guest_39576> Si
<krabador> ]Spectre[ , questo canale è il canale di supporto italiano ufficiale per ubuntu e derivate
<]Spectre[> ok grazie
<]Spectre[> praticamente
<]Spectre[> sapete quando ubuntu / lubuntu ti chiede di aggiornare il sistema ?
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<]Spectre[> solitamente al boot all'avvio,quello testuale
<]Spectre[> mi appare "Lubuntu"
<]Spectre[> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento automatico
<]Spectre[> mi appare "*Ubuntu"
<]Spectre[> strano
<krabador> ]Spectre[, apri un terminale
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e manda un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | ]Spectre[
<ubot-it> ]Spectre[: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<g_rmz> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> salve
<g_rmz> Qualcuno conosce qualche canale IRC sul networking/sicurezza informatica in italiano?
<g_rmz> (qui su freenode)
<DD3my> g_rmz, vieni in pvt
<krabador> purtroppo solo #networking , in inglese , è sufficientemente frequentato
<krabador> da persone competenti
<krabador> g_rmz, e non ti fidare da chi invita in privato
<cristian_c> lol
<DD3my> krabador, lol
<g_rmz> ok xD
<DD3my> krabador, te devi sempre far riconoscere eh :D
<g_rmz> troppo tardi
<g_rmz> adesso il mio pc verrà sequestrato ed esploderà
<krabador> !chat | g_rmz
<ubot-it> g_rmz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> di la è piu' rilassato, per queste cose
<aleks16> ciao, mi servirebbe supporto per la creazione di un pacchetto debian partendo da codice python
<krabador> aleks16, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<aleks16> thx krabador
<guest_39363> salve rega! So che è tardi... cmq il mio problema è che con rhythmbox posso fare partire gli audio ma non vedo interfacce!! Vlc non mi parte proprio
<Manuz> rimettilo e prova..
<guest_39363> ho già provato con vlc
<guest_39363> disinstallato e rimesso
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-28
<glpiana> ola
<davide> dove trovo skype per unubu 15.04 54 bit
<davide> scusa ubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<gigirock> davide, ti mancano 10 bit, comunque sul sito di skype c'e' la versione + aggiornata
<davide> grazie
<gigirock> !info skypw
<ubot-it> Package skypw does not exist in vivid
<gigirock> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gigirock> davide, cmq se dai apt-get install skype si installa.....
<cristian_c> !skype | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<chrisbware> freeswitch
<davide> ciao
<davide> ciao
<chrisbware> eeswitch
<davide> come butta!
<krabador> !ciao | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jacopo> ciao come si installa ubuntu su sistema operativo win 7 home premium... lo ho in usb, c'è un sistema più semplice?
<Carlin0> jacopo, non lo installi "su" win al massimo al fianco di ...
<Carlin0> !installazione | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jacopo> ok in quale c: o D: (OS: o la partizione...)
<jacopo> grazie
<Carlin0> leggi le guide jacopo
<jacopo> che le trovo..
<Carlin0> quelle che ti ho linkato poco fa
<jacopo> a scuola patente : )
<jacopo> nn ce in ita?
<Carlin0> jacopo,  ma hai aperto i link almeno ? e poi inizia a parlare in italiano tu ...
<jacopo> respect please
<akis24> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jacopo> uella simpatie
<jacopo> scialla
<krabador> jacopo, oh, problemi?
<jacopo> ciao grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<morris> ciao  sto provando a ripristinare il sistema ho avviato da chiave usb ma non trovo l'opzione ripristina, ho quella di installare a fianco di  ubuntu 14.04 LTS e non perdere dati ma non è quello che mi interessava. Ho cliccato su altro  li trovo ripristina ma quando provo a cliccare (ho provato su la prima scelta dopo sono passato a seconda scelta d
<morris> ove è effetivamente montato ubuntu ma quando clicco per ripristinare non accade nulla potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> morris, fai partire l'installazione , seleziona "altro"
<krabador> morris, seleziona la root del sistema che vuoi ripristinare
<krabador> ti assicuri che l'opzione di formattazione NON SIA selezionata
<morris> krabador: io ho tre opzioni: la prima dove non è scritto nulla come indicazione, la seconda che ha scritto come indicazione ubuntu 14.04 e la treza che è la swap di linux. Io ho provato  la prima e la seconda senza selezionare formatta e cliccando su ripristina ma dopo poco dove la scritta appare in grigetto  la scritta ripristina torna ad essere c
<morris> liccabile  e non capisco se in realtà ho ripristinato il sistema
<morris> magari è ripristinato ma come faccio a capirlo?
<krabador> morris, facendo partire la procedura di installazione, ti chiede ad un certo punto dove installare
<morris> esatto
<krabador> selezioni "altro"
<morris> ok e ci siamo
<krabador> selezioni la root
<morris> per root cosa intendi?
<krabador> la root.
<morris> la prima possibilità?
<Carlin0> la vecchia installazione
<krabador> come dire "per morris cosa intendi?"
<morris> lol
<morris> ok
<krabador> morris, la partizione della precedente installazione
<morris> ok
<krabador> ti assicuri che non sia selezionata la formattazione
<krabador> vai avanti
<morris> l'ho cliccata ma dopo poco non accade nulla
<morris> io ho cliccato ripristina forse era da cliccare avanti
<krabador> morris, se non vai avanti, potete divertirvi a fare il gioco del silenzio
<morris> ok
<morris> scusami
<morris> mi ricordo il gioco del silenzio non mi piaceva
<krabador> un motivo per evitarlo, no?
<krabador> un buon motivo
<morris> ahahahahahah
<morris> si
<morris> ok riprovo a dopo
<danielepresti> buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | danielepresti
<ubot-it> danielepresti: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<danielepresti> è possibile chiedere aiuto per installare un driver su Ubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> danielepresti, vai con la domanda
<danielepresti> devo installare la multifunzione Lexmark x2650 ma seguendo le indicazioni in schermata mi spunta "errore su cups"
<krabador> cosa stai lanciando ?
<danielepresti> Ubuntu Studio
<danielepresti> 64 bit
<krabador> danielepresti, nel senso
<krabador> che cosa stai facendo che ti da quell'errrore
<danielepresti> ho lanciato il file di installazione lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<danielepresti> e poi seguito le indicazioni in schermata
<krabador> danielepresti, mandalo con sudo
<krabador> danielepresti, da dove hai scaricato i l driver?
<danielepresti> sul sito della lexmark
<danielepresti> ancora errore mandando sudo
<danielepresti> The installer has detected the operating system does not meet CUPS minimum version requirements. Please install CUPS version 1.2 or higher and run the installer again.
<gigirock> Eh sto umts é scarso
<krabador> danielepresti, "the operating system does not meet CUPS minimum version requirements."
<krabador> danielepresti, parla abbastanza chiaro
<krabador> danielepresti, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<danielepresti> scusami krabador sono un neofita, ho installato pastebinit e ora?
<krabador> la linea dopo la leggi?
<danielepresti> dpkg -l | grep cups | pastebinit
<danielepresti> questa devo incollarla su terminale?
<krabador> che ne dici di incollarla nel terminale ?
<danielepresti> si
<krabador> bene
<krabador> produce un link, incollalo qui
<krabador> possibilmente in meno di 5 minut
<krabador> *i
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12603595/
<krabador> danielepresti, sei tu questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=599574 vero ?
<danielepresti> no , sono siciliano
<danielepresti> un altro utente
<danielepresti> danielepresti
<danielepresti> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=346202&view=unread#unread
<krabador> danielepresti, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> con stampante collegata
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12603705/
<danielepresti> questa guida può essermi di aiuto? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=1583345#p1583345
<krabador> danielepresti, non conviene prendere in cunsiderazione guide di 7 anni prima
<krabador> ne cambiano di cose
<danielepresti> ok
<Alfaromeo159> salve, qualcuno conosce bene unetbootin? vorrei caricare ubuntu su una pen
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, ti sono stati dati tutti i link necessari decine di volte , l'ultima volta che sei stato qui
<krabador> e proprio da me, a riguardo di come fare correttamente il cd, come fare correttamente la pendrive
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, ma te le segni le cose che ti vengono segnalate, o vedi solo scorrere le linee , stile gioco luminoso?
<Alfaromeo159> cerco di stare attento, ma esiste una criticità di fondo; nulla è uguale a quello che viene descritto
<Alfaromeo159> capisco la creatività ma quando è troppo è troppo
<Alfaromeo159> allora il CD viene letto ma non il DVD e guarda caso lubunto è di 750 MB e devo usare solo il dvd ergo cerco di fare una pen
<Alfaromeo159> quella che viene descritta non è uguale a quella che mi esce sul monitor e allora?
<krabador> se il cd viene letto, e non il dvd, e il lettore è un lettore dvd, ci sono problemi con la masterizzazione dello stesso o di compatibilità in lettura del supporto
<krabador> o lettore che sta esalando l'ultimo respiro
<Alfaromeo159> mettiamola così salto il tutto e cerco di fare una pen con lubuntu, mi aiutate?
<krabador> "mettiamola cosi" ---> se la tua macchina non ha il boot da usb, cosa che devi verificare prima da bios, perdi solo tempo
<krabador> tieni in considerazione, che i margini di complicazioni con macchine oltre i 10 anni, aumentano drasticamente di anno in anno
<krabador> quanto le possibilità che quell'hardware smetta di funzionare
<krabador> quindi "nulla è uguale a quello che viene descritto" è del tutto personale come questione.
<Alfaromeo159> ha il boot da rimovibile che ho tradotto in pen usb oppure sbaglio?
<krabador> Alfaromeo159, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/26/%23ubuntu-it.html#t17:21
<krabador> !usbwin | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Alfaromeo159> quando ho detto che nulla è uguale a quello che viene descritto ci risiamo
<krabador> se la pendrive vuoi farla da un sistema ubuntu, usb-creator-gtk
<Alfaromeo159> io non ho windows e siste un istaller che funzioni con ubuntu?
<krabador> continuo a dirti che è del tutto arbitrario "che nulla è uguale a quello che viene descritto"
<krabador> usb-creator-gtk  ---> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb#Creazione_disco_di_avvio_USB
<Alfaromeo159> adesso sto creando un disco di avvio su pen vediamo cosa succede
<krabador> prima che tu possa dire di nuovo ""che nulla è uguale a quello che viene descritto" , ti avverto che le possibilità che non vada sono molto buone, in quanto molto dipende da come il bios è stato concepito per vedere le pendrive
<krabador> nei piu' vecchi , le variabilità erano enormi
<danielepresti> scusate ho anche creato un post sul forum casomai si riuscisse a risolvere il problema della stampante
<krabador> danielepresti, e perchè ti scusi?
<danielepresti> perché dovrei uscire dalla chat tra un pò
<Alfaromeo159> questo non lo immaginavo, pensavo che essendo un portatile, la USB sono fondamentali e non accessorie
<Alfaromeo159> ecco il messaggio, dopo avermi richiesta la password alla fine mi comunica che ilnon riuscita
<Alfaromeo159> scusa il bootloader non rouscito
<krabador> bisogna esser abbastanza rapidi, sempre che la iso, e la pendrive siano integri
<krabador> !md5 | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> e formatta la pendrive
<krabador> al che puoi ripetere la procedura di creazione della pendrive
<Alfaromeo159> la pen la formatto con gparted in fat32
<krabador> o da terminale con sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx , dove xx sono lettera di unità e numero di partizione corretti
<krabador> "<Alfaromeo159> questo non lo immaginavo," ---> la realtà supera l'immaginazione. Se gestire sistemi è anche un lavoro, un motivo c'è.
<Alfaromeo159> gestire forse è azzardato mi vorrei limitare al semplice utilizzo
<danielepresti> krabador grazie lo stesso per il tuo aiuto ma purtroppo non posso stare ancora molto on-line dopo le 11 di sera posso ricollegarmi e vedere di sistemare lo scanner della multifunzione almeno.
<krabador> danielepresti, la presenza di utenti qui non è indice che sono sempre realmente presenti, nel frattempo stavo facendo altro, non ringraziarmi :D
<danielepresti> krabador beh siccome son giorni che mi sto scervellando su questo driver almeno pensavo che qualche utente poteva aiutarmi, sarà per la prossima, capisco che si è impegnati in altro
<krabador> danielepresti, vieni sempre qui a chiedere, la disponibilità di utenti varia in base alle fasce orarie
<danielepresti> :) :)
<danielepresti> a presto
<ubuntu14> Aiuto! Il mio amico ha un portatile HP con scheda grafica Nvidia e driver proprietari e lo schermo, in pratica, è "diventato piccolo"
<ubuntu14> Aiutoo il computer ora è solo un piccolissimo quadrato
<ubuntu14> nello schermo
<ubuntu14> aiutatemi plss
<ubuntu14> c'è qualcuno??
<krabador> ubuntu14, che cosa hai fatto prima?
<ubuntu14> nulla
<ubuntu14> ora ha riavviato ed è ritornato normale
<ubuntu14> se si ripresenta il problema come deve comportarsi?
<krabador> ubuntu14, in base a cio' che lo scatena
<krabador> ci si muove
<krabador> ubuntu14, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ubuntu14, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ubuntu14> Ora ha detto che si vede bene e non vuole fare altro
<ubuntu14> se gli si ripresenta posso chiedere qui giusto?
<krabador> ubuntu14, stai parlando per un'altra persona=
<krabador> ?
<ubuntu14> si
<krabador> ubuntu14, a che gioco stai giocando?
<ubuntu14> in che senso?
<krabador> qui dentro se si vuole ricevere assistenza, si devono fornire informazioni di sistema precise
<krabador> e si parla direttamente del proprio sistema, non tramite intermediari
<ubuntu14> Okok allora gli dirò di venire direttamente qui
<krabador> non si puo' rispondere ad una domanda come  "se si ripresenta" se non si sa nulla del sistema di cui stai parlando. Se poi sei venuto a perdere tempo / prendere in giro, è un'altra cosa
<segreto> buonasera
<segreto> chi puo fornire assistenza
<Mr_Pan> ecco segreto questo è il canale per il supporto tecnico
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ugone> no
<Mr_Pan> no bot...
<segreto> il mio amico vuole sapere gentilmente come si puo ripristinare ubuntu da capo e gia installato
<ugone> vabbè segreto fa la tua domanda
<krabador> adesso lo faccio ripartire
<segreto> ugone buonasera
<ugone> ciao
<segreto> il mio amico a un hard disc con ubuntu installato ma non si riesce a farlo ripartire da capo ovvero una pulizia totale
<segreto> e possibile in tutti i sistemi
<Mr_Pan> segreto, formatto e reinstalla
<Mr_Pan> più facile di così
<segreto> non si puo non ce il lettore cd
<segreto> almeno che non sai dove si puo scaricare ubuntu per chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> segreto, non ti serve ... scarichi la ISO di Ubuntu o quello che preferisci e ti crei una USB avviabile
<ugone> segretoqualunque ubuntu è per chiavetta
<segreto> ma devo pure scaricare per la chiavetta  il programma e tutto
<segreto> ci vogliono 3 giorni
<segreto> posibile che non ce modo di resettarlo?
<ugone> vuoi cancellare tutto il disco e rimanere senza sistema operativo ?
<Mr_Pan> ugone, vogliono craccare la password che non hanno ... lascia perdere
<segreto> no
<segreto> ce una password
<segreto> da togliere
<segreto> ma non e quello il problema
<segreto> lui lo vuole il sistema perche non fa fare aggiornamenti ecc
<segreto> questo e il problema principale
<segreto> ugone capito?
<io23> ciao ho bisogno del vostro supporto per lìimpossibiltà di usare skype non funziona il mic, Il mio pc è un CQ60 con ubuntu 14.03.01
<krabador> 14.04.3 ?
<io23> 14.04.3
<io23> ciao Karbador non so se ti ricorddi l'altro ieri mi hai aiutato nel far funzionar eil wifi
<krabador> io23, in alto a destra c'è il task del volume , ci clicchi, clicchi su impostazioni audio
<krabador> clicchi poi su ingresso
<io23> poi o scoperto com farlo funzionare
<krabador> vedi se funziona il microfono
<krabador> io23, per favore, segui a riguardo
<io23> no non funziona
<krabador> c'è un microfono in questo notebook ?, c'è la webcam ?
<io23> si è vicino la webcam
<io23> si è presente il mic e la webcam
<krabador> io23, manda una schermata di "ingresso" di impostazioni audio
<krabador> !image | io23
<ubot-it> io23: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<io23> e come si fa?
<krabador> premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> se hai ubuntu e non derivata, ti appare una schermata di salvataggio
<krabador> vai sul sito segnalato
<krabador> fai l'upload della foto
<krabador> mandi qui il link
<io23> http://imgur.com/Cq61V1V
<io23> dimmi se lo vedi
<krabador> vabeh, io23 , torna quando leggerai cio' che ti viene chiesto
<Carlin0> [22:23:56] <krabador> io23, manda una schermata di "ingresso" di impostazioni audio
<io23> https://imgur.com/SuU5KBH
<io23> fatto
<krabador> sposta il volume circa a metà
<krabador> mettiti a schioccare le dita
<krabador> controlla che si muova il livello sotto
<io23> non si muove nulla
<krabador> che la linea "livello di ingresso " si illumini
<krabador> io23, alsa-mixer
<io23> non si illumina è come se non ci fosse
<io23> gia installato
<krabador> alsamixer, da terminale
<krabador> lancialo
<krabador> seleziona la scheda, seleziona input, fai schermata
<krabador> seleziona output fai schermata
<io23> https://imgur.com/RGp3FcF
<krabador> io23, per favore, chiudi questa schermata,e fa quanto chiestoti prima
<io23> https://imgur.com/gyE5vHB
<io23> a me sembra che ho fatto quello che mi hai chiesto
<io23> sbaglio????
<krabador> ti ho chiesto alsamixer
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> di fare 2 schermate
<krabador> philu, non ti basta ciapel ?
<philu> krabador, sapevo che non te l'avrei fatta
<io23> questo è aslamixer ma non si può selezionare qello che mi chiedi
<io23> https://imgur.com/B45Ku4G
<krabador> si puo' selezionare, con f3 ed f4
<krabador> io23, fai per farvore anche una schermata di f6
<io23> http://imgur.com/a/B2gCj
<krabador> io23, alza il canale destro di speaker e pcm, alza il sinistro di mic
<krabador> cosi' come in capture
<krabador> premi esc, per salvare
<krabador> torna in ingresso , di impostazioni audio
<krabador> e controlla
<io23> fatto non funziona
<krabador> cerca di essere piu' rapido , nelle risposte
<danielepresti> buonasera
<gigirock> danielepresti, stampi ?
<danielepresti> cosa?
<danielepresti> gigirock cosa vuoi dire con stampi?
<gigirock> danielepresti, risolti i problemi con la stampante ?
<danielepresti> no purtroppo no
<danielepresti> più che altro mi serviva lo scanner
<danielepresti> cioè lo scanner della multifunzione
<danielepresti> potete aiutarmi gigirock?
<gigirock> sono uno solo
<gigirock> http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=jquerydriversdownloads&filterclear=&cat=LEXMARK_PLATINUM_PRO905%20DRIVER&filter=DRIVER&localefilter=en_US zio prova andare qui e scarica quello che ti serve danielepresti
<gigirock> danielepresti, 6 32 bit o 64 ?
<danielepresti> sono 64 bit penso però l'installazione a 32 bit è andata a buon fine
<danielepresti> dopo aver installato il deb cosa faccio?
<gigirock> se da un programma fai print che stampante vedi ?
<danielepresti> su terminale che cosa devo scrivere?
<gigirock> danielepresti, che ubuntu hai ?
<gigirock> danielepresti, dal gedit dal browser se scegli dal menu 'print' o 'stampa' hai la possibilita' di scegliere una stampante ?
<danielepresti> si le altre stampanti
<danielepresti> ma non la lexmark
<gigirock> ah ok, il driver installato dicevi che e' andato a buon fine ?
<danielepresti> il pacchetto deb scanner si
<gigirock> ah bene , hai installato xsane ?
<danielepresti> asp non so
<gigirock> !info xsane
<ubot-it> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.998-6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 250 kB, installed size 943 kB
<gigirock> prova dal terminale sudo apt-get install xsane
<danielepresti> si si
<danielepresti> lavevo installato tempo fa
<danielepresti> però quando lo faccio partire non riconosce alcuno scanner
<gigirock> danielepresti, ma la stampante scanner e' collegata adesso ?
<danielepresti> si
<gigirock> ok allora dai xsane dal terminale
<danielepresti> si
<danielepresti> fatto
<danielepresti> non è disponibile alcun dispositivo
<gigirock> ok aspe
<danielepresti> Scan driver for 32-bit Linux distributions with Debian-based packaging ho installato questo driver
<gigirock> ma tu non hai una 64 bit ?
<danielepresti> si asp che controllo
<danielepresti> meglio
<danielepresti> i686
<gigirock> dal terminale scrivi uname-a | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12605975/
<gigirock> si ok adesso dal terminale sane-find-scanner
<gigirock> si ok adesso dal terminale sane-find-scanner | pastebinit
<danielepresti> no usb scanner found
<gigirock> danielepresti, lo scanner e' collegato in usb ?
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606011/
<gigirock> si ok adesso dal terminale sudo sane-find-scanner | pastebinit
<danielepresti> si è stato sempre collegato
<gigirock> dovrai dare la password
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606023/
<gigirock> si ok adesso dal terminale lsusb | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606027/
<danielepresti> è la 7 nella lista
<gigirock> danielepresti, sudo more /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606084/
<gigirock> danielepresti, sudo nano /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf
<gigirock> si apre un editore ... aggiungi in fondo su una riga: usb 0x043d 0x011d
<danielepresti> devo mettere # prima e poi usb ect
<gigirock> no solo usb 0x043d 0x011d
<danielepresti> ok
<gigirock> ctrl o salva
<danielepresti> chiuso
<danielepresti> e salvato
<danielepresti> adesso provo con xsane?
<gigirock> si prova
<danielepresti> nulla
<gigirock> si ok adesso dal terminale sudo sane-find-scanner | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606143/
<gigirock> !info sane-usb
<ubot-it> Package sane-usb does not exist in vivid
<danielepresti> ? e ora?
<gigirock> danielepresti, sudo more /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf | pastebinit
<gigirock> danielepresti, sudo more /etc/sane.d/dll.conf | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606198/
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606203/
<gigirock> danielepresti, alla riga 9 "usb 0x043d 0x011d"
<danielepresti> di quale file? di entrambi?
<gigirock> danielepresti, sudo nano /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf
<gigirock> riga 9 davanti ci va "usb "
<danielepresti> ok
<gigirock> come le altre righe !!!
<danielepresti> fatto penso bene
<danielepresti> ma non funziona
<danielepresti> :(
<danielepresti> ci perdo le speranze
<gigirock> si ok adesso dal terminale sudo sane-find-scanner | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606240/
<danielepresti> pipe error?
<gigirock> infatti danielepresti prova un bel reboot e vediamo altrimenti andiamo a letto
<danielepresti> ok grazie molto gentile faccio il reboot
<danielepresti> purtroppo non va gigrock domani riprovo con calma grazie tanto
<danielepresti> gigirock
<danielepresti> notte
<gigirock> danielepresti, ciao a domani
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-29
<glpiana> ola
<danielepresti> ciao
<danielepresti> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi per la mia stampante multifunzione Lexmark x2650 ? mi interesserebbe far funzionare lo scanner
<glpiana> danielepresti, prova questo. non ti posso assicurare che vada. è software di lexmark esterno ai repo ufficiali: http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=downloadFile&actp=CONTENT&productCode=LEXMARK_X2650&id=DR860&segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en&oslocale=en_US&osVendor=LINUX_UNIX&osCats=Ubuntu+9.04%2C+%3Cwbr%3EUbuntu+9.10%2C+%3Cwbr%3EUbuntu+10.04%2C+%3Cwbr%3EUbuntu+10.10%2C+%3Cwbr%3EDebian+6.0%2C+%3Cwbr%3EDebian+GNU%2FLinux+4.0%2C+%3Cwb
<glpiana> r%3EDebian+GNU%2FLinux+5.0%2C+%3Cwbr%3EUbuntu+8.04+LTS
<glpiana> aspetta che faccio un tinyurl
<glpiana> danielepresti, http://tinyurl.com/oxd8zxa
<danielepresti> ho provato , ma nulla The installer has detected the operating system does not meet CUPS minimum version requirements. Please install CUPS version 1.2 or higher and run the installer again.
<danielepresti> può darsi che devo installare un nuovo sistema operativo?
<danielepresti> fare upgrade?
<glpiana> danielepresti, dubito tu non abbia la 1.2 o uperiore. che versione di ubuntu hai?
<danielepresti> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12609235/
<danielepresti> ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2600 ma nulla
<glpiana> danielepresti, posso solo consigliarti di seguire la discussione del forum in cui già ti sei inserito
<danielepresti> ok, che informazioni posso aggiungere per aiutare gli utenti ad aiutarmi?
<danielepresti> glpiana seguirò la discussione del forum, Grazie :)
<noxon> ciao posso chiedere qui per un piccolo problema?
<rosarossa> ciao  non riesco a fare  gli aggiornamenti
<Guest52686> usa la shell
<rosarossa> shell? non  so cosa  sia  l'ho installato  adesso
<Guest52686> ascoltami bene mi stai ascoltanto?
<rosarossa> si
<Guest52686> allora cerca il terminale e una finestra nera
<rosarossa> ok  fatto
<Guest52686> sudo -s   (il comando sta per super utente vuol dire che sei l amministratore) dopo inserisci la tua password
<rosarossa> quando provo   ad  scrivere   mi  si  chiude  e  mi  dice  che  per  usarlo  mi  dice  di attivare  il  sistema
<Guest52686> stai provando in live
<rosarossa> no  lo  installato   normalmente    se  puo'  servire  ho  ubuntu 8.1
<Carlin0> rosarossa, dove l'hai preso ?
<ExPBoy> siamo a 15.04 un pochino vecchiotta quella distro (comunque 8.10)
<Guest52686> installa ubuntu 14.10
<rosarossa> con il  cd  d'istallazione  originale
<ExPBoy> rosarossa, è fuori supporto da anni
<Guest52686> ascolta hai windows
<rosarossa> micro  qualcosa  si chiama
<Guest52686> si miscrosoft windows
<Carlin0> Guest52686, la 14.10 è fuori supporto
<Guest52686> allora la 15
<Guest52686> mi sapete dire perche firefox avvolte lo devo avviare da terminale
<gigirock> Guest52686, no no te lo sappiamo dire....
<Guest52686> i comandi da riga di comando di ubuntu sono uguali con os x?
<Carlin0> mai visto osx
<Guest52686> provalo anche su macchina virtuale
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mario_Lubuntu> salve a tutti. Problema: ho installato Lubuntu 15.04, ho aggiornato ecc ecc. Quando spengo il Pc o lo Riavvio, si ferma sul logo (Lubuntu con i pallini che girano) di spegnimento e sono costretto a usare il pulsante fisico del pc
<Mario_Lubuntu> ho letto su google che devo disistallare speed...  ma io su Lubuntu non c'è lo
<gigirock> !info speed
<ubot-it> Package speed does not exist in vivid
<Guest52686> come posso entrare nel database
<gigirock> Guest52686, quale ?
<Guest52686> ad esempio su windows ce regedit.exe
<gigirock> per fare cosa su quale sistema Guest52686
<Guest52686> ubuntu
<gigirock> ah Guest52686 che versione di de ?
<gigirock> !info dconf
<ubot-it> Package dconf does not exist in vivid
<Guest52686> 15 cmq adesso ti scrivo da backbox
<gigirock> Guest52686, cosa e' backbox ?
<Guest52686> dai non lo sai?
<gigirock> !info dconf-tools
<ubot-it> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.22.0-1 (vivid), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<noxon> ciao posso chiere qui per un problema?
<gigirock> !domanda | noxon
<ubot-it> noxon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<noxon> ho un problema con l installazione di itunes! ho scaricato laversione per win64bit provo ad aprirla con wine ma mi dice che per installarlo serve win7-64bit
<gigirock> noxon, itunes non penso sia supportato da wine...e cmq itunes e' un programma per windows noi qui al max ti possiamo aiutare con wine
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/414737/how-do-i-install-itunes-on-ubuntu | noxon al massimo segui la guida
<noxon> mmmm wine serve per aprire i .exe e itunes-setup lo è! mi pare strano non sia supportato... quindi non posso piu sincronizzare il mio ipod?
<gigirock> noxon, leggi la guida che ti ho postato
<noxon> sto leggendo:) grazie mille solo una cosa, la linea: sudo wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<noxon> dove la metto?
<gigirock> noxon, dal terminale .... premi ctrl alt t
<noxon> scusa l ignoranza..
<noxon> dopo che l ho inserito e premuto invio vedo questo
<noxon> sudo wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<noxon> sudo wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<noxon> sudo wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<noxon> sudo wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<noxon> sudo wget -q "http://deb.playonlinux.com/public.gpg" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<PointerToNull> Ragazzi esiste un canale italiano per parlare del kernel linux?
<noxon> gigi pleaseee helpp:)
<dario9> ciao a tutti!
<dario9> c'è qualcuno a cui poter chiedere aiuto?
<PointerToNull> dario9, di cosa hai bisogno?
<dario9> ho appena installato ubuntu su un vecchio Vaio. il sistema all'avvio dà problemi, in pratica lo schermo è instabile ed è composto da righe bianche/gialle
<dario9> sostanzialmente non posso far nulla
<noxon> hai installato la versione 32 bit?
<dario9> si
<dario9> adesso comunque mi fa cliccare sulle varie icone, il problema è che sono tutte gialle!
<dario9> quindi non posso riconoscerle
<noxon> prova con un altra versione di linux
<noxon> magari piu leggera graficamente
<dario9> non so per quale motivo, ma ho spento il pc (terza volta) e adesso va bene
<noxon> bene
<noxon> qualcuno sa come aprire itunes su linux
<noxon> ?
<noxon> wine non va
<PointerToNull> noxon, mi pare che ci sia un alternativa anche migliore di iTunes
<noxon> si ma non posso sincronizzarmi l ipod senza..
<noxon> hiel hai idea di come poso far partire itunes ?
<PointerToNull> Cosa intendi per sincronizzare? Quali i dati che vorresti esportare/importare dal'ipod?
<noxon> solo la musica
<PointerToNull> Ok allora come ti ho detto ci sono alternative per linux ;)
<noxon> vorrei importarla e poi aggiungerne
<PointerToNull> Basta cercare du google Alternativa iTunes Linux e scegli quella che fa per te
<noxon> grazie mille:D
<PointerToNull> E di che ;)
<keewee> ciao a tutti
<keewee> qualcuno può darmi una mano? ho un problemino su lubuntu
<glpiana> !qualcuno | keewee
<ubot-it> keewee: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<keewee> ahuahauh
<keewee> ok
<keewee> pardon
<keewee> ho installato chromium
<keewee> e non riesco a scaricare un'app per scaricare mp3
<keewee> cioè
<keewee> premetto che non ho molta confidenza coi computer
<glpiana> keewee, per scaricare quali mp3?
<keewee> cercavo un'estensione per chromium
<keewee> tipo video da youtube e poi convertirli
<glpiana> keewee, oki, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<keewee> sissignore
<roberto122> Salve ho un computer HP con Ubuntu 14.04 e una scheda grafica NVIDIA GeForce 820M/PCIe/SSE2 e da quando ho installato i driver proprietari lo schermo da problemi, in pratica ogni 5-6 ore lo schermo si "rimpicciolisce" di 1/4, e quindi posso lavorare solo in un quadratino, e tutto ciò mi costringe a riavviare. Mi è stato detto da un amico di rivolge
<roberto122> rmi qui, come posso risolvere? Grazie.
<roberto122> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<roberto122> sono disperato
<gigirock> roberto122, solo alla morte non c'e' riparo......
<gigirock> roberto122, perche' ti servono i driver proprietari ?
<roberto122> perchè con quelli "normali" quando uso Minecraft certe volte lo schermo diventa bianco per 2-3 secondi
<gigirock> roberto122, ma quella scheda e' l'unica scheda grafica del pc ?
<gigirock> roberto122, e' un portatile ?
<roberto122> si è l'unica scheda
<roberto122> ed è un portatile
<gigirock> roberto122, dal terminale sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<roberto122> [sudo] password for roberto:
<roberto122> ii  nvidia-340                                            340.93-0ubuntu0.0.1                                 amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.93
<roberto122> ii  nvidia-340-uvm                                        340.93-0ubuntu0.0.1                                 amd64        Transitional package for nvidia-340
<roberto122> ii  nvidia-libopencl1-340                                 340.93-0ubuntu0.0.1                                 amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL Driver and ICD Loader library
<roberto122> ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-340                                 340.93-0ubuntu0.0.1                                 amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<roberto122> ii  nvidia-prime                                          0.6.2                                               amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
<roberto445> scusate ho problemi di connessione
<cristian_c> roberto445: no no
<roberto445> cosa?
<cristian_c> roberto445: se spammi in canale, il bot ti caccia
<roberto445> ah
<roberto445> ma non pensavo di aver spammato
<roberto445> perchè non vedevo il messaggio e premevo invio ripetutamente
<roberto445> XD
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> roberto445: incollare righe e rigne di terminale in una volta sola è spammare, utilizza il servizio di paste
<roberto445> Ah ok
<gigirock> roberto445, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<roberto445> scusate ho problemi di connessione
<roberto445> eccomi
<roberto445> ecco il risultato del comando su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612110/
<roberto445> ora cosa dovrei fare?
<gigirock> roberto445, lspci | pastebinit
<roberto445> roberto@roberto-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci
<roberto445> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<roberto445> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)
<roberto445> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<roberto445> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<roberto445> scusate ho sbagliato ad incollare
<roberto445> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612148/
<roberto445> ora?
<roberto445> quale comando do?
<gigirock> roberto445, 2 cose : 1 se dico lspci | pastebinit e' per non farti far pasticci e perdiamo meno tempo in due 2: hai due schede una intel e una nvidia , puoi dal bios scegliere la scheda grafica di default ?
<roberto445> come faccio a sceglierlo dal bios
<gigirock> roberto445, in alcuni bios e' possibile scegliere la nvidia per default
<roberto445> Quindi dovrei verificare se all'avvio
<roberto445> mi fa scegliere
<roberto445> la NVIDIA?
<gigirock> roberto445, si
<roberto445> E se all'avvio non c'è nulla
<gigirock> altrimenti eliminando il pacchetto nvidia-prime e bublebee dovresti obbligare il sistema ad usare la nvidia, pena consumo esagerato della batteria
<roberto445> e invece per obbligarlo a usare la Intel?
<gigirock> roberto445, penso che la stia gia' usando per default per risparmiare energia
<roberto445> c'è un comando per sapere che scheda sta usando?
<gigirock> eh chi lo sa ?
<roberto445> non c'è un comando per saperlo?
<gigirock> roberto445, prova a dare "nvidia-prime"
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<roberto445> eccomi
<gigirock> roberto445, ma ad ogni comando cadi ?
<roberto445> si ho problemi di connessione
<roberto445> colpa della telecom
<roberto445> comunque
<roberto445> qual era il comando?
<gigirock> roberto445, sudo prime-select nvidia dal terminale vediamo che succede
<roberto445> ok ha fatto e ora mi ha riportato la stringa del PC
<roberto445> Anzi no
<roberto445> Info: the nvidia profile is already in use
<roberto445> significa che sta usando la NVIDIA
<gigirock> si se vuoi andare con la intel : sudo prime-select intel
<roberto445> ok e se invece volessi risolvere il problema che ho con la NVIDIA
<roberto445> come dovrei fare?
<gigirock> aspe roberto445
<noxon> ciao sto cercando di capire come importare musica su rithmbox, sto usando un ipod shuffle e cd..ma non vuole farmi importare..
<cristian_c> noxon: solo con l'ipod?
<roberto445> gigirock fatto?
<roberto445> oppure non c'è rimedio :(
<cristian_c> noxon: se non sbaglio lo shuffle è quello minuscolo senza display, giusto?
<PeppeUbuntu> Salve, cortesemente in base alle vostre esperienze sapete quale adattatore wifi viene riconosciuto automaticamente da ubuntu 14.04 o 15.04 senza installare niente?
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: ti è stato risposto di là
<cristian_c> ben due diverse risposte
<noxon> si esatto cristian
<PeppeUbuntu> veramente avevo chiesto per le alfa non mi è stato risposto
<cristian_c> noxon: l'ho usato
<noxon> ho provato prima da ipod, e resta grigio il tasto importa!
<cristian_c> noxon: in pratica, è una comunissima memoria di massa
<noxon> ho provato a mettere gli mp3 su deckstop e continua a non trovarmeli
<cristian_c> noxon: spiegati meglio
<PeppeUbuntu> ma mi sapete consigliare un modello da compare almeno che viene riconosciuto automaticamente?
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: ma ce l'hai o no, l'adattatore?
<PeppeUbuntu> no lo devo comprare
<cristian_c> l'alfa?
<PeppeUbuntu> alfa andrebbe cosa mi consigli?
<PeppeUbuntu> viene riconosciuto?
<usb> buona sera non riesco piu' a visualizzare la usb inserisco la pen drive ma non visualizza piu' nulla come posso rimediare
<noxon> hai presente che su rythmbox/musica/importa in alto sta scritto: selezionare una posizione contenente musica da aggiungere alla libreria?
<gigirock> roberto445, dovresti installare il ppa dei devs dei driver e poi aggiornare da li....
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: non ho capito se la tua domanda riguarda alfa o è in generale
<cristian_c> roberto445: occhio con il ppa, attento a non scegliere il ppa sbagliato
<noxon> anche quando clicco il disco resta: importa 0 brani
<cristian_c> usb: prima di tutto fornisci dettagli, almeno sull'os
<noxon> però il disco l ha trovato, lo sto ascoltando
<PeppeUbuntu> Ho detto che andrebbe bene anche un modello dell'alfa oppure u altro modello in generale basta che appena lo collego viene  automaticamente riconosciuto senza installare nessun driver.
<cristian_c> noxon: ok, quindi non è chiaramente un discorso di ipod, ma di come importare la libreria su rhythmbox
<gigirock> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa roberto445
<gigirock> poi sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<noxon> si esatto cristian riesci a darmi na mano?:D
<gigirock> ti si dovrebbero aggiornare i driver all'ultima release roberto445
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: in generale, non ci sono nette garanzie, sul sito linux wireless c'è un database, ma potrebbe non essere aggiornato, tii conviene fare ricerche per l'afattatore di tuo interesse (che non conosciamo)
<gigirock> PeppeUbuntu, dipende dal kernel che e' installato e dalla distro che installi
<cristian_c> noxon: prima di tutto, hai consultato la documentazione di rythmbox?
<noxon> mmmmmm che sarebbe?
<roberto445> siamo sicuri gigirock che non mi dà schermata nera al riavvio?
<cristian_c> noxon: apri rythmbox e premi F1
<roberto445> do anche sudo apt-get upgrade?
<roberto445> SICURO che non mi succeda nulla???
<cristian_c> roberto445: di sicuro c'è solo la morte, ma è il ppa ufficiale dei dev
<noxon> non succede nullaD:
<PeppeUbuntu> Io ho anche un tplink wn821n che è supportato nel database ma non sono riuscito in alcum modo a farlo riconoscere
<cristian_c> noxon: menù aiuto e c'è la guida in linea
<roberto445> ok quindi do sudo apt-get upgrade e mi installa
<roberto445> i driver aggiornati?
<cristian_c> roberto445: cos'hai fatto fino ad ora?
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: allora
<roberto445> Allora, siccome ho un problema con i driver NVIDIA installati dal gestore driver (in pratica lo schermo si riduce di 1/4 e lavoro in un piccolo quadrato in alto)
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: mi sembra di averlo anch'io, controllo e ti dico subito
<roberto445> gigirock mi ha aiutato facendomi aggiungere un ppa e facendomi aggiornare con sudo apt-get update
<roberto445> ora dovrei dare sudo apt-get upgrade, ma la procedura è giusta?
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: negativo, ho un altro modello
<gigirock> roberto445, vai con upgrade
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: se hai già wn821n, si può cercare
<PeppeUbuntu> e il tuo modello hai dovuto installarlo?
<roberto445> ok gigirock
<noxon> ok ho letto la guida, e facevo giusto da musica e importa!
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: solitamente i chip wifi, sia esterni che interni, hanno i driver già inclusi nel kernel, ma possono capitare problemi, in certi casi
<noxon> ora sto provando dal cd ho fatto estrai!
<cristian_c> roberto445: allora
<cristian_c> roberto445: upgrade semplicemente aggiorna i pacchetti installati
<PeppeUbuntu> quindi può capitare che lo stesso adattatore ad esempio a te può funzionare ed a me no con la stessa versione di ubuntu installato? E questo che intendi?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non intendo questo
<roberto445> sta aggiornando tutto
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: ce l'hsi qua il wn821n?
<roberto445> ok ha fatto gigirock
<PeppeUbuntu> si ce l'ho
<roberto445> ora che faccio?
<roberto445> ho messo upgrade
<noxon> ok sta copiando la lentezza è disarmante, ma vabbè
<noxon> posso fare un ultima domanda sempre su rythmbox?
<krabador> depende
<krabador> di jarabe de palo
<gigirock> roberto445, ha aggiornato ?
<roberto445> si
<cecchini> krabador, :D dipende da che dipende?
<roberto445> ora che devo fare?
<krabador> noxon, chiedi
<gigirock> krabador, mettiamo ultimi 355 ?
<noxon> rythmbox non riesce a riprodurmi gli mp3 che ho nell ipod, mi dice di installare un plugin, che poi mi da errore.. come posso fare?
<krabador> gigirock, come segnalatoti un paio d'ore fa
<krabador> si
<krabador> che kernel e xorg ha roberto445 ?
<roberto445> non so
<roberto445> comandi?
<krabador> noxon, mp3 che hai nel sistema li riproduce?
<gigirock> roberto445, uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> roberto445, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep xorg | pastebinit
<krabador> e anche questo
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: niente privato, fai pure le tue domande in canale
<noxon> krabador, non ho altri mp3! ho provato anche a copiarli e incollarli sul deckstop ma niente
<krabador> noxon, ubuntu quale^
<krabador> ?
<noxon> ubuntu
<noxon> 64
<krabador> noxon, non hai capito
<krabador> quale?
<PeppeUbuntu> Quindi che devo fare? L'altra volta sono già entrato qui per configurare l'adattatore ma nessuno mi ha saputo aiutare
<noxon> abboh :D scusa l ignoranza come faccio a saperlo?
<krabador> noxon, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> noxon, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> noxon, ed incolli il link risultante da questo
<noxon> devo copiarli e metterli nel terminale?
<roberto445> allora ecco i link:
<roberto445> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612676
<krabador> noxon, oddio, se ti affascinano puoi anche osservarli
<roberto445> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612683/
<krabador> noxon, a cristian_c viene sempre la pelle d'oca
<noxon> ahahahahah scusate ma io e le macchine non andiamo molto daccordoD:
<cristian_c> -,-
<noxon> cosa devo fare con quelle due scritte ...pastebinit?
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: il wn821n?
<roberto445> ora cosa devo fare?
<PeppeUbuntu> si
<krabador> noxon, hai mai aperto il terminale di ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> noxon: digita il comando
<noxon> si
<krabador> noxon, copia incolla lo sai fare?
<noxon> ahhhh yea!
<krabador> noxon, allora accomodati
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: collegalo slla porta usb?
<cristian_c> *.
<roberto445> gigirock vanno bene i comandi?
<krabador> gigirock, l'utente ha installato il ppa?
<krabador> noxon, come hai scoperto ubuntu?
<gigirock> krabador,  si add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<PeppeUbuntu> adesso sto con il cavo ethernet devo togliere la connessione?
<roberto445> si avevo installato il repository
<krabador> roberto445, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: ancora no
<krabador> roberto445, anzi
<PeppeUbuntu> ok sta collegato
<krabador> roberto445, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit
<roberto445> rimuovo tutto?
<cristian_c> PeppeUbuntu: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste | PeppeUbuntu
<ubot-it> PeppeUbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<noxon> ok krab il primo ha fatto qualcosa!
<cristian_c> noxon: vaicol secondo
<noxon> il secondo mi ha scritto si sta tendando di inviare un documento vuoto
<roberto445> il comando  sudo apt-get -y remove --purge nvidia-* | pastebinit  non mi da nulla
<krabador> noxon, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<roberto445> forse perchè dovrei mettere "S" per accettare la disinstallazione?
<roberto445> ah no ok ha fatto
<noxon> si quellomi dice  si sta tendando di inviare un documento vuoto
<krabador> roberto445, manda il risultato
<krabador> noxon, allora non hai ubuntu
<roberto445> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612742/
<noxon> ma com è possibile?
<krabador> roberto445, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<cristian_c> noxon: cat -n /etc/issue | pastebinit
<roberto445> dice che sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<krabador> noxon, sicuro che stai scrivendo elle-esse-bi-release -a  ?
<krabador> elle-esse-bi_release
<roberto445> come faccio ora?
<krabador> roberto445, oh
<krabador> datti una calmata
<krabador> non metterti a chiedere nel frattempo che ti si sta rispondendo
<roberto445> si scusami
<roberto445> ho paura che in qualche modo ho sbagliato comando incasinando il sistema
<krabador> le scuse non servono, l'educazione o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai
<roberto445> okok
<noxon> anche ol tuo stessa cosa cristian!
<krabador> roberto445, sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<cristian_c> noxon: cat -n /etc/issue
<cristian_c> !paste | noxon
<ubot-it> noxon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roberto445> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612779/
<noxon> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ cat -n /etc/issue
<noxon>      1 Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<noxon>      2
<noxon> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$
<noxon> grandeeeee
<noxon> non andava perchè lo scrivevo ioD:
<krabador> noxon, are you high?
<krabador> noxon, copia incolla avevi detto che lo sapevi  fare,
<krabador> vatti a fidare
<noxon> hahahahah no sto solo un pò fuso! odio far ste robe!D:
<krabador> noxon, in ogni caso, come hai conosciuto ubuntu?
<noxon> si ma di solito lo faccio con crtl+c
<noxon> e non andava:D
<krabador> perchè non rispondi?
<krabador> roberto445, sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<noxon> perchè mi si è rotto il pc e quello nuovo era senza sistema operativo, e quindi ne ho cercato uno gratis:)
<krabador> roberto445, anzi
<cristian_c> noxon: ma tu non hai dispositivi apple?
<krabador> noxon, gratis non vuol dire che non devi imparare ad usarlo , o che sei giustificato a far perdere tempo in assistenza con il perseverare di non saper fare nulla
<krabador> noxon, quindi per favore, sveglia
<noxon> beh ora che sai che ho ubuntu.. come risolvo con rythmbox:?
<krabador> roberto445, sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-352 | pastebinit
<noxon> ooo calma krab! sto chiedendo na mano perchè non è molto intuitivo! e ce l ho da ieri! e se chiedo è proprio per imparare
<usb> scusate potete dare una occhiata anche al mio problema grazie
<noxon> cris:) ahahahahaha apple troppi $
<noxon> ho solo ipod shuffle quello da 40euro
<krabador> noxon, "non è molto intuitivo" ---> hai sbagliato continuamente a digitare comando, non è una questione di "non è molto intuitivo"
<krabador> usb, e che problema sarebbe?
<krabador> noxon, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer | pastebinit
<noxon> si hai ragione! infatti mo ho imparato che è meglio incollarlo!
<cristian_c> usb: non hai risposto alla domanfa
<krabador> che ti era stato detto prima dei tuoi 50 tentativi
<cristian_c> se ti va....
<noxon> hahahah ma io c ho provato! con ctrl+c e crtl+v ma non andava!
<noxon> comunque ho fatto mi è venuto fuori un link
<cristian_c> sul terminale non va ctrl+c a quanto ricordo
<krabador> noxon, potresti incollarlo qui
<cristian_c> almeno su alcuni terminali
<krabador> noxon, altra cosa che ti è stata detta
<noxon> il link?
<usb> lìho postato prima ...stavo cercando di modificare la dock e ora ho pasticciato mi ritrovo 2 dock in parallelo e non mi monta piu' la pen driva
<gigirock> si non va devi selezionare il testo con il mouse
<noxon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612820/
<usb> pen drive
<krabador> noxon, controlla http://lugmap.linux.it/ qui, se ci sono lug nella tua zona, contattalo, in modo da vedere se organizzano corsi o iniziative linux didattiche
<gigirock> noxon, ci sono anche le tipe.....
<noxon> mavaaaa il pc lo uso solo per la musica:D
<noxon> e internet
<gigirock> noxon, e le chat
<roberto445> sta facendo il comando ancora però non mi ha dato
<roberto445> il pastebin
<at_64> è questo il canale di supporto di ubuntu-it.org?
<noxon> internet l ho gia domato;) la musica ci siamo quasi se capisco come fargli aprire sti benedetti mp3
<Carlin0> at_64, si
<at_64> avrei un problema con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<noxon> benvenuto nel club at:D
<at_64> grazie
<krabador> noxon, sudo apt-get -y install gstreamer0.10-plugins-* gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-tools | pastebinit
<gigirock> at_64, non ci sono problemi in ubuntu solo opportunita' di conoscienza superiore
<krabador> !chiedi | at_64
<ubot-it> at_64: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<roberto445> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612849/
<krabador> roberto445, riavvia
<krabador> noxon, sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<roberto445> ok
<at_64> ho un problema con l'ssh
<krabador> noxon, che vlc legge pressochè qualsiasi cosa esista, con plugin interni
<noxon> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<noxon> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<noxon> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<roberto445> ok sto riavviando
<roberto445> se mi fa poi schermata nera come mi muovo?
<at_64> ogni qual volta cambio la password dell'utente root non riesco più ad accedere
<krabador> noxon, se hai il software center aperto
<krabador> noxon, e cose del genere
<krabador> noxon, è normale che si blocca
<noxon> devo chiudere anche quello del torrent?
<krabador> noxon, se poi non hai messo suso...
<krabador> sudo
<krabador> noxon, si
<gigirock> at_64, e come fai ad accedere ancora ?
<Carlin0> at_64, e come mai hai abilitato root?
<krabador> roberto445, ctrl alt f2 , sudo su, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* , sempre riavvio
<noxon> ecome faccio a mettere sudo?
<roberto445> krabador ok ho riavviato tutto ok, anzi ci ha messo meno tempo
<roberto445> finito così?
<krabador> noxon, ma sei sicuro di sapere come si fa copia incolla?
<krabador> roberto445, non lo so , se hai altre domande
<noxon> si tasto destro copia
<noxon> tasto destro incolla
<krabador> noxon, e allora fallo
<roberto445> beh no era quello il problema, ora così in teoria non dovrebbe riaccadere
<roberto445> perchè ho installato i driver più recenti
<roberto445> giusto??
<krabador> roberto445, si
<roberto445> va bene grazie mille!!
<krabador> roberto445, dai, stappa una bottiglia
<at_64> al momento sono su windows
<krabador> roberto445, che brindiamo
<roberto445> si ora lo faccio
<roberto445> ahahahaha
<krabador> ne diamo un po' anche a gigirock
<krabador> e cristian_c
<roberto445> eh si eh
<krabador> a Carlin0 no che è astemio
<krabador> e noxon neanche, che se no, non si sa cosa fa col terminale
<gigirock> io con il ginger a mo di spritz
<krabador> dicendo che fa tutt'altro
<noxon> estrazione dei pacchetti 100% minchia che difficile sto ubuntu:)
<at_64> e non è che mi dica che sbaglio la password, una volta inserita mi riporta alla schermata di login
<roberto445> noxon possibile che non sai fare copia incolla dai sono capace pure io che non ci capisco un'emerita mazza
<roberto445> va beh grazie mille di tutto
<roberto445> arrivederci :)
<noxon> rega io faccio copia incolla...
<gigirock> at_64, se fai ssh -l "utente normale" "server" che succede ?
<krabador> noxon, diciamo che il tuo livello informatico medio, è decisamente al di sotto della media, uno che sbaglia a digitare continuamente comandi, non puo' dare colpa al sistema operativo
<noxon> ahahahahahaha
<noxon> io non gli do la colpa:) solo potevano farlo piu semplice per gli ignoranti come me:)
<krabador> noxon, siamo sempre li, se sbagli continuamente a digitare comandi, non hai un bagaglio che ti permette di dire se sia difficile, o facile
<krabador> noxon, come stanno andando i comandi segnalati prima?
<noxon> ha estratto i template dei pacchetti
<usb> scusate ma con quale c......o di criterio date assistenza
<krabador> usb, oh, ti dai una calmata? qualcuno ti ha offeso?
<krabador> usb, che problema c'hai ?
<at_64> mi da errore
<usb> ma sono 20 minuti che chiedo per cortesia arriva l'ultimo si inserisce e viene assistito ma non c'e' rispetto una procedura una analisi ovvio che poi ci si incavola ma che sciatteria
<Carlin0> !paga | usb
<ubot-it> usb: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<usb> vai a cercare i post perecedenti
<noxon> dai usb! mo ti aiutano
<krabador> usb, non credo proprio , se apri il log, puoi vedere che si sta mantenendo conversazioni nate molto prima del tuo arrivo
<gigirock> at_64, che errore tipo "non esiste l'utente" ?
<usb> si parla di correttezza di inserimento dei post tutto qua
<at_64> no
<at_64> tipo "opzione sconosciuta"
<krabador> usb, in ogni caso , qui dentro si fa assistenza volontaria, gli utenti presenti rispondono se hanno voglia, se conoscono le risposte.
<noxon> krab io mo che faccio D: ?
<usb> allora e' piu' chiaro
<at_64> ho eseguito la regolare procedura d'installazione del server open-ssh illustrata dalla wiki di ubuntu
<krabador> noxon, ah, non ci sei ancora arrivato, dopo le 30 volte che te l'ho detto?
<noxon> mhai detto di copiare e incollare quel comando
<noxon> e l ho fatto
<krabador> usb, ah, perchè non ti era chiaro prima? Credevi che al tuo arrivo saremmo stati obbligati ad stenderti tappeto rosso?
<krabador> noxon, i comandi che ti ho dato , restituiscono un link
<krabador> da incollare qui, se non te l'hanno dato, tanto per cambiare non hai fatto come ti si è detto ma come ti pare
<usb> quello no ma un minimo di coerenza visto che si parla di informatica l'abc dell'assistenza ..
<krabador> il che , dopo una certa reiterazione, ci porta a chiederti di allontarnarti
<noxon> si dopo tre errori  è un link:)
<Carlin0> at_64, ti ho già chiesto prima : come mai hai abilitato root ?
<gigirock> at_64, allora tu dai ssh -l utentenormale ipdelserver e ti da opzione sconosciuta ?
<noxon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612934/
<noxon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612934/
<at_64> sì
<at_64> e quanto alla domanda del root non so rispondere, sono un utilizzatore nuovo
<Carlin0> at_64, sei nuovo e vuoi gestire un server ?
<at_64> mica è per un server
<krabador> noxon, <krabador> noxon, sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit   --- delle 16:48
<Carlin0> at_64, dal momento che gli installi applicazioni simili lo diventa
<noxon> UN ALTRO PROCESSO POTREBBE TENERLA OCCUPATA
<at_64> uso ssh perché non mi va di fare avanti e indietro tra due pc
<Carlin0> [16:59:59] <at_64> ho eseguito la regolare procedura d'installazione del server open-ssh illustrata dalla wiki di ubuntu
<noxon> potrebbe essere che sta copiando un cd nella libreria?
<krabador> noxon, stoppa tutto quello che stai facendo
<krabador> e manda quel comando
<krabador> visto che il primo è andato, puo' andare anche il secondo
<krabador> e non ti azzardare piu' a scrivere in maiuscolo
<noxon> si mi sono accorto dopo che si era attivato
<noxon> comunque tra poco finisce mancano solo due canzoni:)
<krabador> noxon, manda il risultato del comando che ti è stato dato
<krabador> che se nonn va a buon fine, si deve intervenire
<at_64> se non installo il programma open-ssh server non riesco a connettermi
<Carlin0> at_64, ma fammi capire una cosa : sei mai riuscito a connetterti ?
<at_64> sì
<at_64> e andava sempre tutto bene
<Carlin0> e poi ?
<at_64> ma quando decido di cambiare la password
<at_64> non mi fa più accedere al pc
<noxon> sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<noxon> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<noxon> [sudo] password for noxon:
<noxon> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<noxon> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<noxon> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ ^C
<Carlin0> at_64,  la pass  di chi ? e come l'hai cambiata ?
<krabador> un applauso al floodbot
<at_64> password dell'utente root, l'unico utente su quel pc
<NOXON> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<NOXON> [sudo] password for noxon:
<NOXON> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<NOXON> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<NOXON> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$ ^C
<NOXON> noxon@noxon-HP-255-G3-Notebook-PC:~$
<krabador> thanx god , we've floodbot
<Carlin0> at_64, su quel pc che os c'è ? ... e ripeto come l'hai cambiata ?
<at_64> allora, spiego la situazione
<at_64> ho due pc, uno con windows, uno con Ubuntu Desktop 32-Bit 14.04 LTS
<at_64> dal pc con windows utilizzo PuTTY per accedere via ssh al pc con ubuntu
<at_64> cambio la password dell'utente root
<at_64> e fin tanto che accedo con il terminale ssh su windows va tutto bene, anche con la password cambiata
<at_64> se provo ad accedere dal pc stesso, dalla schermata di login di ubuntu
<at_64> non riesco ad accedere, tuttavia non mi da nessun errore, mi riporta solo alla schermata di login
<Carlin0> hai le idee un po confuse at_64 su ubuntu desktop l'utente root è disabilitato di default , quindi NON può MAI essere l'unico utente
<at_64> sono costretto ad andarmene, grazie comunque per l'assistenza
<noxon> kraaaab!
<noxon> amico mioooo
<noxon> quanto tempo!
<noxon> PC:~$ sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<noxon> [sudo] password for noxon:
<noxon> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<noxon> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> noxon, non
<noxon> eccolo qui kraab!
<krabador> noxon, incollare
<krabador> noxon, in canale
<krabador> noxon, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<noxon> ok che ci faccio col risultato?
<krabador> il link, solo il link , lo incolli qui
<noxon> nessun link
<cristian_c> noxon: suvvia, altrimenti si porta pensare che trolli e rimani a parlare da solo
<cristian_c> a
<noxon> impossibile impostare il blocco, impossibile bloccare la directory, il pdkg è stato interrotto!
<noxon> io ti giuro ho fatto solo copia incolla e messo la mia pass
<krabador> noxon, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | noxon
<ubot-it> noxon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vai su questo sito e lo fai a mano
<cristian_c> noxon: ti è stato spiegoato prima a cosa possa essere dovuto
<cristian_c> -o
<cristian_c> krabador> noxon, se hai il software center aperto
<cristian_c> <krabador> noxon, e cose del genere
<cristian_c> <krabador> noxon, è normale che si blocca
<noxon> ho chiuso tutto
<noxon> tranne rythmbox
<noxon> che sta copiando le canzoni da cd ma mi sa che si è bloccato
<krabador> noxon, dopo le operazioni fatte prima
<krabador> rhythmbox andava riavviato
<krabador> fa una cosa, riavvia il sistema
<noxon> ok ci vediamo tra poco:) grazie e scusatemi se vi faccio perder tempo
<noxon> i m baaack
<krabador> noxon, allora, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> copi tutto il risultato
<krabador> tutto
<krabador> vai sul sito pastebini
<krabador> !paste | noxon
<ubot-it> noxon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> questo
<krabador> incolli , clicchi paste, ed incolli qui il link
<krabador> ma , per favore, prima di 5 minuti
<krabador> beh, non si puo' certo dire che non c'abbiamo provato
<Carlin0> è andato sul sito ...
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> eeeeeeh, ma ubuntu è difficile
<krabador> io sono convinto che Deindre, usi kde, e questi problemi non li ha mai avuti
<Carlin0> usa il mac Deindre
<Deindre> krabador sono una GNOME member :)
<Deindre> gnometta gnometta :)
<Carlin0> si col mac
<Deindre> al lavoro uso il ma
<Deindre> mac
<krabador> we, questo ti da almeno una bella quarantina di punti in piu'
<krabador> l'uso di gnome, in un contesto in cui tutti vogliono vantare le medioevali leggerezze di lxde-xfce, e dire che kde è "figo" che è di una tristezza inaudita
<krabador> non è mai da sottovalutare
<Deindre> Carlin0 krabador ecco, controllate :) https://www.gnome.org/foundation/membership/
<noxon> kraba cosa devo fa ora?
<Carlin0> [17:32:12] * Deindre ha chiuso la connessione (Quit: My Mac has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…)
<cristian_c> il mac è meglio - chouso OT
<cristian_c> i
<krabador> noxon, madonna...
<Carlin0> noxon, posta il link
<krabador> noxon, allora, ti ho chiesto 3 volte esatte, di mandare il pastebin di quel comando
<noxon> mmmmm
<krabador> vuoi, per pietà della pazienza di chi ti ascolta, postare quel link?
<cristian_c> noxon: quello che ti è stato chiesto per l'ennesima volta
<krabador> se non sai farlo
<krabador> chiedi come fare
<krabador> ma non continuare a chiedere stile disco rotto
<noxon> rimanadetmi il comando please che adesso è cambiato
<cristian_c> noxon: o ci sei o troll
<krabador> adesso è cambiato ?
<krabador> cosa è cambiato
<krabador> ?
<krabador> 10 minuti fa ti è stato ridetto di fare il paste di sudo apt-get update, e di postarlo qui
<krabador> all'improvviso sei uscito
<noxon> ahhhh cazzz!
<krabador> torni 10 min dopo , con 'sta domanda?
<cristian_c> krabador> questo
<cristian_c> <krabador> incolli , clicchi paste, ed incolli qui il link
<noxon> ho scritto mezzora perniente...
<noxon> rimanda il sudo!
<krabador> noxon, ci vuoi dare, per favore, uan motivazione , per cui ti si dovrebbe dare retta?
<cristian_c> ma va che trolla
<noxon> se volete aiutarmi perchè non ci capisco nulla:)
<cristian_c> noxon: non c'è molto da dire
<krabador> su, sai cosa fare, aspettiamo il link
<cristian_c> 1) digiti il comando nel terminale
<noxon> mi rimandate il comando pls:)
<cristian_c> 2) copi e incolli il risultato, sul sito pastebin
<krabador> noxon, leggi i messaggi
<krabador> delle 17:45
<cristian_c> 3) premi paste e incolli qui l'indirizzo web risultante
<krabador> noxon, vediamo se è tutta colpa del sistema operativo, o tua che non sai neanche scorrere indietro i messaggi del canale
<cristian_c> krabador: se trolla è inutile ragionarci
<noxon> L HO TROVATO
<cristian_c> se non trolla, idem
<noxon> ora sta aspettando gli header
<krabador> non mi riguarda, per il risultato di un comando, aspettare un ora, è vergognosamente troppo.
<noxon> che ci posso fare se è lento?
<Alfaromeo159> Grazie ragazzi, ci sono riuscito operazione perfetta, solo un piccolo neo nella post-installazione apt-get non si chiude
<Carlin0> Alfaromeo159, cosa vuol dire apt-get non si chiude ?
<Alfaromeo159> ho voluto installare delle cose e aggiornare da terminale ed ora volevo caricare Gimp ma apt-get non si chiude e impedisce il caricamento
<Carlin0> Alfaromeo159, posta una scehrmata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alfaromeo159> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1WeK6WVOTwyuqKBcERDL
<Carlin0> Alfaromeo159, cosa hai usato per installare , il software center ?
<enzotib> clicca su "dettagli"
<Alfaromeo159> ho installato lubuntu 14.04 su una macchina da 3000 di velocità e 512 di ram
<melons> dopo che ho masterizzato ubuntu su un dvd.. come faccio ad installarlo sul pc?
<Carlin0> !installazione | melons
<ubot-it> melons: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<offo> buonasera a tutti
<offo> spero possiate darmi un mano
<offo> su un portatile, vorrei eliminare ubuntu ed installare w7......il pc non ha lettore dvd
<afogghiatunnale> ciao a tutti è da 2 settimane che lubuntu continua a dirmi che ho la memoria piena quando faccio gli aggiornamenti, ma io sono sicuro di avere un sacco di memoria ancora con 2 hard disk da 80g l'uno e pochissimi file sopra. continuo a cancellare  video/immagini e musica quando mi dice che sono pieno per aggiornare il sistema, ma non capisco perchè,
<afogghiatunnale>  cosa può essere? thx
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, che versione di lubuntu usi?
<afogghiatunnale> lubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, apri il terminale e scrivi df -h
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<afogghiatunnale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618348/
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> in pastebin sempre
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, cmq è ovvio che se scarichi un sacco di roba la partizione si riempie
<afogghiatunnale> in che senso scarico, intendi aggiornamenti di sistema?
<Carlin0> no no...
<Carlin0> altro non so cosa ma hai 32 gb di roba
<afogghiatunnale> ora che leggo il messaggio è vero che è pieno, ma il punto è che io ho altre 2 partizioni con altri 120gb di spazio, perchè non me le considera lubuntu?
<Carlin0> in una partizione da 34
<afogghiatunnale> di file miei ho poca roba meno di 10gb
<Carlin0> bhe sei tu che al limite devi destinare ciò che scarichi nelle altre partizioni , ubuntu se non gli dici nulla mette tutto nella tua home
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, metti in paste il comando che ti ho dato prima
<afogghiatunnale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618552/
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, metti qui il risultato di uname -a
<Carlin0> mo ti faccio fare un po di pulizie
<afogghiatunnale> grazie mastro lindo
<afogghiatunnale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618610/
<Carlin0> dammi ancora questo afogghiatunnale dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<afogghiatunnale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618672/
<Carlin0> ok 2 minuti che ti preparo il comando da dare
<afogghiatunnale> thx
<afogghiatunnale> carlino?
<Carlin0> arrivo
<Carlin0> allora http://sprunge.us/EFMK apri questo link copia il comando tutto in un colpo solo e incolla nel terminale
<Carlin0> mi raccomando
<Carlin0> tutto in un colpo solo
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, stai facendo ?
<afogghiatunnale> è al 55%
<afogghiatunnale> in pratica stai eliminando file obsoleti?
<Carlin0> avevi un sacco di kernel vecchi
<Carlin0> li stiamo rimuovendo
<Carlin0> ti ho lasciato gli ultimi 2
<Carlin0> afogghiatunnale, dopo dagli ancora questo → sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo dpkg --purge `COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l "*" | egrep "^rc" | cut -d\  -f3`
<Carlin0> io vado a nanna bai bai
<krabador> afogghiatunnale, risolto?
<afogghiatunnale> non so se è risolto, mi dice semplicemente quelle cose
<afogghiatunnale> mi ridai il comando per vedere lo spazio di memoria libero?
#ubuntu-it 2015-09-30
<glpiana> ola
<tiliche> non va..
<tiliche> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts su notebook hp pavilion dv6 1014el ma al riavvio il pc si blocca su schermo nero e lampeggia  il cursore all'infinito. Ho provato come suggerito ad avviare premendo il tasto shift ma non succede nulla. C'è qualcuno che conosce la soluzione a questo problema? Grazie
<cristian_c> tiliche: se avvii la modalità live, parte?
<tiliche> si
<tiliche> da chiavetta usb
<glpiana> tiliche, ti era stato detto di usare l'opzione nomodeset. l'hai fatto?
<tiliche> allora... la procedura che ho seguito per l'installazione è la seguente: ho scaricato la iso a 64bit e l'ho caricata su chiavetta USB. Da tale periferica ho prima eseguito Ubuntu in prova. Dopo averci smanettato un po ho spento il pc., quindi riavviato e installato Ubuntu. Al riavvio schermata nera. Ho provato come suggeritomi ad avviare il pc prem
<tiliche> endo il tasto shift ma  non succede niente. rimane sempre bloccato su schermo nero.
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ma hai provato a fare cone ha detto glpiana  o no?
<cristian_c> tiliche: wuando premi il tasto skhift?
<tiliche> certo.
<cristian_c> tiliche: quanti os sono installati sul pc?
<glpiana> tiliche, quindi hai usato l'opzione nomodeset?
<tiliche> nell'HD c'è solo Ubuntu
<glpiana> tiliche, pare tu non abbia intenzione di rispondere
<tiliche> il primo passo suggeritomi era quello di accendere il pc premendo il tasto shift. Ma non succede niente. Sempre schermo nero
<glpiana> tiliche, l'hai tenuto premuto sto tasto?
<cristian_c> tiliche: quindi non hai mai usato nomodeset, giusto?
<ExPBoy> ma va la?
<tiliche> non ho potuto usare nomodeset perchè la combinazione di accensione con shift premuto non porta a niente
<cristian_c> tiliche: hai premuto shift subito dopo la scomparsa della schermata del logo?
<tiliche> certo. ho provato e riprovato più volte
<cristian_c> tiliche: prova esc
<glpiana> tiliche, va tenuto premuto molto a lungo il tasto shift (sinistro)
<tiliche> bene. rifaccio tutta la procedura tenendo premuto "a lungo" il tasto shift. proverò anche con esc. Grazie
<tiliche> cmq  expboy è proprio un simpaticone!!
<ExPBoy> ?
<danielepresti> buongiorno
<danielepresti> ciao come funziona Ubot-it
<glpiana> !ubot-it
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<danielepresti> !ubot-it aggiornamento
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> danielepresti: cosa stai cercando?
<danielepresti> stavo cercando una guida per capire come funziona ubot-it adesso ho trovato, a poco a poco sto capendo un po di cose più che altro volevo capire un pò di cose riguardanti ubuntu
<danielepresti> ad esempio come faccio a ricercare un comando su terminale che io non ricordo a memoria ...
<glpiana> danielepresti, se conosci il comando ma non le sue opzioni la pagina del manuale che richiami con man può esserti utile. altrimenti c'è sempre google o chi per esso
<glpiana> se invece conosci l'argomento ma non il comando puoi usare apropos per vedere quali comandi fanno riferimento a quell'argomento
<danielepresti> grazie glpiana
<cristian_c> danielepresti: inoltre:
<cristian_c> !documentazione | danielepresti
<ubot-it> danielepresti: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<danielepresti> piano piano ... troppe info =-O
<chris93> salve vorrei chiedere un'informazione veloce se e possibile ....da due giorni ho installato ubuntu 14.04 e dopo l'installazione mi ha chiesto username e pass
<chris93> dopo che le metto tutte le volte mi viene scritto
<cristian_c> chris93: alla schermata di login?
<chris93> no la schermata e nera
<michele993> salve
<chris93> poi mi dice chris@ubuntu:
<chris93> e non so cosa devo mettere....
<michele993> per motivi didattici devo installare un programma, però c'è solo in formato .rpm
<cristian_c> chris93: digita: startx
<krabador> e fornisci informazioni hardware
<cristian_c> michele993: magari se ci dici il nome del progeamma, si vede meglio
<michele993> oracle 11g express edition
<chris93> quando mi viene scritto chris@ubuntu: io scrivo startx
<cristian_c> michele993: l'hai scaricato dal sito ufficiale?
<michele993> si
<cristian_c> michele993: e hanno solo l'rpm?
<chris93> ok adesso vi do le info hardware
<michele993> si
<michele993> hanno poi la versione per winzozz
<michele993> posto il link?
<ExPBoy> michele993, si chiama windows
<michele993> si scs xD
<cristian_c> michele993: non è necessario
<michele993> ok
<ExPBoy> !italiano | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c> michele993: se hai soltanto il formato binario rpm, puoi fare un tentativo con alien
<cristian_c> sempre che funzioni
<michele993> ho provato
<cristian_c> !alien
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Alien
<michele993> e mi ha creato un file di 77 kb nel terminale c'era scritto usa --script
<cristian_c> !paste | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> michele993, http://askubuntu.com/questions/267296/how-to-install-oracle-database-11g-express-edition-on-ubuntu-12-10
<michele993> non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma nel zip di download oltre al file.rpm ci sono due cartelle upgrade e response
<michele993> aeee raga ho una cartella bloccata nella home e il terminale non mi fa dare il comando perché dice che la cartella esiste già
<michele993> come la elimino?
<krabador> aeee michele993 , sudo rm -R cartella, e in bocca al lupo
<ExPBoy> povero lupo :P
<michele993> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/93652
<michele993> provo con sudo
<michele993> ha funzionato! grazie kabrador :)
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti. ubuntu 12.04 con openbox (ma stesso risultato gnome -shell o con lubuntu 14.04 installato su usb -> non live).  Collego un secondo monitor alla VGA del portatile, con arandr (o lxrandr o il gestore monitore di gnome-shell) avvio il secondo monitor che dopo pochi secondi sempre e comunque "going to sleep" per un sonno eterno.   [AMD/AT
<robytrevi> I] RS482M [Mobility Radeon Xpress 200]
<robytrevi> qualcuno sa cosa provare per farlo stare sveglio?
<krabador> robytrevi, dalle impostazioni energetiche del sistema , setta tutto "mai"
<robytrevi> krabador è già così
<krabador> robytrevi, se attaccato e spendo, xrandr cosa dice?
<krabador> *spento
<robytrevi> krabador
<robytrevi>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12623482/
<cristian_c> robytrevi: il dmesg dice qualcosa?
<cristian_c> robytrevi: hai usato l'opzione monitor esteso?
<cristian_c> robytrevi: altra cosa, nelle specifiche di quella radeon, che pare assai vecchia, viene ben supportato
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> robytrevi, xrandr --output LVDS --off --output VGA-0 --mode 1440x900
<krabador> cristian_c, supportata solo dal radeon.
<robytrevi> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12623501/ in effetti appare un radeon power management. Ho usato sia esteso (quello che vorrei usare) sia clone (o come si chiama); comunque con arandr dispongo i monitor come meglio credo. La scheda è integrata in un vecchio laptop.   Fino a d un mese fa, appena ho provato il secondo monitor prima delle ferie
<robytrevi>   non dava problemi.
<krabador> robytrevi, hai affrontato aggiornamenti?
<krabador> robytrevi, l'hardware di quell'età è suscettibile "agli sforzi" , i componenti non sono piu' efficienti
<robytrevi> krabador: con il tuo comando di xrendr con quelle opzioni mi si è spento pure il monitor del laptop e non si è acceso l'altro. non so se tu o cristian_c avete scritto qualcos'altro
<robytrevi> *xrandr
<krabador> avrebbe dovuto attivarlo, il che riporta tutto ad una gestione energetica
<robytrevi> krabador: "Spegnere lo schermo quando inattivo per: "Mai"; Blocco "OFF"; sospendere quando inattivo per "Non sospendere"; quando il coperchio è chiuso "Nessuna Azione"
<krabador> sisi, intendo che forse "non gliela fa"
<antoniodurante7> buongiorno, non riesco a collegarmi al wifi
<cristian_c> antoniodurante7: quale ubuntu, quale pc?
<krabador> antoniodurante7, apri terminale , copia ed incolla sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> in che senso 'non riesco a collegarmi'?
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> robytrevi: sei sicuro sia un problema software?
<krabador> <krabador> robytrevi, hai affrontato aggiornamenti?
<krabador> <krabador> robytrevi, l'hardware di quell'età è suscettibile "agli sforzi" , i componenti non sono piu' efficienti
<antoniodurante7> nel senso che non mi fa accedere a internet. riesce a trovare le reti ma si collega in modo instabile. il notebook è nuovo.. non lo so volevo risolvere
<antoniodurante7> dove trovo terminale?
<krabador> antoniodurante7, dove trovi tutti i software
<cristian_c> antoniodurante7: ma non hai risposto ad alcune domande che ti sono state fatte
<robytrevi> cristian_c: si, ho riavviato dopo secoli windows presenta nell'altra partizione e non da quel problema. krabador: ora provo con un kernel precedente. A fine agosto andava. Magari la scheda video ha l'uscita VGA ancora in ferie :-D Torno subito
<antoniodurante7> ho ottenuto questo:
<antoniodurante7> sudo 1.8.9p5-1ubuntu1.1
<antoniodurante7> che sarebbe version
<cristian_c> !paste | antoniodurante7
<ubot-it> antoniodurante7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> antoniodurante7: sicuro di aver aperto il terminale?
<krabador> antoniodurante7, apri
<cristian_c> ottimo
<paso> salve, ho un macbook air 2013 e vorrei sapere come riuscire a fare due partizioni (una com OS X e l'altra con Ubuntu)
<robytrevi> cristian_c: per il problema del secondo monitor dev'esserci qualche problema hardware come avevi previsto perché a volte va a volte no con tutti i sistemi che ho installato (arch, ubuntu, debian e windows). Studierò il problema.
<robytrevi> cristian_c: intanto grazie. ciao
<cristian_c> robytrevi: ok
<cristian_c> robytrevi: magarinprova
<cristian_c> cambiando cavo e poi czmbiando monitor esterno
<robytrevi> cristian_c: il cavo ho provato a cambiarlo ma non era quello
<cristian_c> robytrevi: se non altro ti togli il dubbio
<cristian_c> allorano il monitor o l'uscita vga
<robytrevi> cristian_c: il monitor non rileva mai il segnale dalla VGA anche se il pc sente il monitor
<gigirock> eh ci vuole hdmi o altri digitali , vga a=analogico
<cristian_c> robytrevi: allora perché dici 'a volte si e a volte no'?
<cristian_c> gigirock: ma credo abbia un vecchio crt
<cristian_c> a parte anch'io ho monitor lcd solo vga
<robytrevi> gigirock: si, solo VGA dal pc e al crt
<robytrevi> cristian_c: ieri sera ubuntu avviava il monitor che si spegneva dopo 30 secondi. Stamattina il monitor andava in sleep dopo pochi secondi; ho riesumato windows ed andava il secondo monitor. Ora non esce dallo sleep né con ubuntu né con windows (né con gli altri sistemi provati)
<robytrevi> cristian_c: per questo dico a volte sì e a volte no
<cristian_c> robytrevi: ma il segnale comunque l'ha inviato, o sbaglio?
<robytrevi> come vedo se il segnale è stato inviato? più che fare applica da arandr o lxrandr o dando xrandr con le varie opzioni da terminale posso verificare?  Il monitor mi da VGA: nessun segnale
<cristian_c> robytrevi: ah, quindi o va in sleep, oppure nessun segnale, senxa aver mai portato l'immagine del desktop?
<robytrevi> cristian_c: questo dipende dalle volte... ora non prende mai il segnale, stamattina prendeva il segnale e dopo pochi secondi andava in sleep
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> robytrevi: è solo un'impressione, ma mi sembra che ci sia qualche problema o al pc o al monitor
<cristian_c> a prescindere dall'os
<robytrevi> cristian_c: già. ora ho staccato il monitor. farò altre prove nel pomeriggio
<cristian_c> ok
<robytrevi> cristian_c: magari domani mi porto il pc al lavoro e lo provo sul monitor dell'ufficio
<cristian_c> ciao, vado
<fuxia> Buongiorno. La tastiera, forse cercando di caricare un programma da parte di un inesperto esperto di informatica da negozio di riparazioni, si [ disimpostata e mi escono dei segni diversi da quelli che c-erano premendo quei tasti.
<mar> salve, come faccio con U. live a fare lo smart di un hd?
<mariii> dove trovo una guida per fare uno S.M.A.R.T. di un hdd?
<fuxia> Tastiera_
<Alfaromeo159> Ancora grazie per l'aiuto. Lubuntu gira che è un piacere
<Carlin0> fuxia, al terminale sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> e dopo fuxia sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<Alfaromeo159> qualcuno di voi ha mai trovato la casella di posta completamente vuota sia in entrata che in uscita dopo un periodo di inattività?
<Carlin0> !chat | Alfaromeo159
<ubot-it> Alfaromeo159: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fuxia> Carlin0 grazie!
<xmatgax> ieri ho scaricato xubuntu  e mi chiede utente e password
<a-l-e> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | a-l-e
<ubot-it> a-l-e: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<a-l-e> ciao ubot-it
<a-l-e> se non erro in passato questo era il posto giusto per discutere con il team che si occupa della traduzione in italiano delle news di ubuntu in italiano...
<a-l-e> ... e fra questi traduttori ce n'erano alcuni che si interessavano ad ubuntu...
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it-trad                                      7 : Canale di supporto per il Gruppo traduzione di Ubuntu-it | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTraduzione | Per la traduzione della rivista FCM fare riferimento alla pagina del progetto | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm
<a-l-e> ah, ok...
<a-l-e> !grazie | Carlin0
<ubot-it> Carlin0: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Carlin0> questo è il canale dedicato al supporto
<Carlin0>  /msg alis list #ubuntu-it*
<a-l-e> perfetto
<a-l-e> non vi disturbo oltre, allora.
<Carlin0> figurati :o)
<a-l-e> vabbeh, di là neanche i bot ci sono... :-)
<a-l-e> dunque riformula la domanda anche di qua... forse qualcuno ha dei link: conoscete dei forum / gruppi che trattano di grafica in italiano? se possible scribus compreso...
<a-l-e> gimpitalia e inskscapeforum.it mi sembrano un po' morti...
<a-l-e> si tratta di trovare volontari per dratdurre la nuova newsletter di scribus.
<gigirock> a-l-e: che noia....
<gigirock> a-l-e: cmq qui é supporto ubuntu....
<krabador> a-l-e, mi dispiace , questo canale ha il log, ed è esclusivamente di supporto tecnico ad ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | a-l-e
<ubot-it> a-l-e: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a-l-e> ... come siete fiscali...
<krabador> ti invito a continuare la conversazione di qua
<krabador> a-l-e, ha il log, che non puo' essere inquinato da cose a caso
<a-l-e> mi scuso per il disturbo... visto il poco traffico ho osato chiedere.
<krabador> se entri in ubuntu-it-chat, non c'è nessun problema
<a-l-e> buona serata
<inoemis> ciao vorrei che qualcuno mi aiutasse a mettere windows sul pc! ho solo ubuntu installato, ho l immagine iso di windows gia in chiavetta!
<inoemis> ma non capisco come fare dal bios!
<krabador> !windows | inoemis
<ubot-it> inoemis: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<inoemis> dai non potete aiutarmi qui?
<krabador> al di la che tu abbia ubuntu o qualsiasi altra cosa nel pc, per installare windows, puoi seguire gentilmente risorse ufficiali microsoft
<krabador> e documentazione ufficiale microsoft, o ufficiose windows
<inoemis> ma se sapete come si fa che problema c è?
<krabador> leggi il topic, e lo scoprirai.
<inoemis> non serve leggere il topic per capire che siete dei repressi grassi e stempiati! ciao
<b00k3r> lol
<b00k3r> krabador: represso grasso e stempiato
<b00k3r> huahuauhauhauha
<krabador> b00k3r, sei nello stesso canale
<b00k3r> -.-"
<oscar_alessandro> è possibile disinstallare python2?
<krabador> oscar_alessandro, che ubuntu, e come dipendenza di cosa?
<oscar_alessandro> Ubuntu 14.04.3
<oscar_alessandro> version 32-Bit desktop
<oscar_alessandro> versione*
<krabador> ok, ma come dipendenza di cosa?
<oscar_alessandro> potresti gentilmente spiegarmi il significato della domanda?
<krabador> oscar_alessandro, sudo apt-get install python , ti fa installare 2.7.5 , ma potrebbe non essere sufficiente per quello che devi fare, se "python2 " t'è stato chiesto da qualcosa in particolare che devi installare
<krabador> oscar_alessandro, ah, e , cerca gentilmente , nell'utilizzo di un sistema linux, di familiarizzare al piu' presto col concetto di dipendenza
<oscar_alessandro> è richiesto da me per scopi personali
<krabador> allora hai avuto risposta, se non funziona quello che devi fare, non rivolgerti qui, che è un canale adibito all'assistenza tecnica del sistema ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | oscar_alessandro
<ubot-it> oscar_alessandro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> marco11, scrivi pure in canale
<danielepresti> buonasera ho un problema nella mia scrivania non riesco ad attivare il tasto destro del desktop e non mi spuntano le icone del desktop
<krabador> danielepresti, usi unity?
<danielepresti> cos'è?
<krabador> l'ambiente grafico predefinito di ubuntu
<danielepresti> vedo se l'ho installato da gestore pacchetti?
<krabador> danielepresti, allora, usi ubuntu o derivata?
<danielepresti> derivata
<krabador> quale?
<danielepresti> ubuntu studio 14.04
<krabador> allora dentro c'è xfce
<krabador> ha iniziato di punto in bianco a darti questo problema?
<danielepresti> da un po di giorni, più che altro oltre xfce c'è anche un altro ambiente grafico che posso usare ubuntu e li riesco a vedere le icone del desktop
<danielepresti> quando avvio il portatile ho varie opzioni di avvio xfce  - ubuntu e ubuntu studio
<compaq95> buonasera ragazzi
<krabador> danielepresti, ma cosa hai installato inizialmente
<danielepresti> ubuntu studio
<krabador> !ciao | compaq95
<ubot-it> compaq95: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> danielepresti, e come mai hai anche unity?
<krabador> danielepresti, l'hai installato tu?
<danielepresti> non so che cosa avro combinato ...
<compaq95> mi trovo in difficoltà su quale versione di ubuntu installare, mica potete darmi qualche consiglio se vi elenco le caratteristiche tecniche del mio pc?
<danielepresti> si
<krabador> compaq95, cpu , ram, e scheda video, con modelli e coefficienti precisi
<krabador> danielepresti, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> danielepresti, ls -la ~/.local/share | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12625926/
<krabador> danielepresti, ls -la ~/.config
<krabador> danielepresti, ls -la ~/.config | pastebinit
<danielepresti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12625935/
<compaq95> CPU: Amd E1-1500 APU with radeon HD graphics 1.48 GHz - RAM: 4 GB - SISTEMA OPERATIVO 64 BIT- SCHEDA VIDEO AMD
<compaq95> aveva windows 8 ma faceva cagare, nonchè ho istallato il 7 ma và ancora lento
<krabador> compaq95, xubuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> danielepresti, ed è xfce che ti da questo problema?
<danielepresti> quando avvio la sessione con ubuntu studio
<compaq95> grazie :) se installo l'ultima versione di ubuntu 14.0 non lo supporta?
<krabador> compaq95, è la piu' pesante delle ubuntu
<krabador> compaq95, l'ultima versione di ubuntu non è la 14.04 ma 15.04
<krabador> il 22 ottobre esce 15.10
<compaq95> okok
<krabador> compaq95, puoi fare supporti di installazione su pendrive
<compaq95> quindi mi consigli xubuntu?
<krabador> di ubuntu , xubuntu, e lubuntu
<krabador> mandarle in prova
<krabador> e vedere qual'è quella con cui ti trovi meglio
<krabador> !usbwin | compaq95
<ubot-it> compaq95: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<compaq95> no vabbè non ho differenza fra le varie interfacce, volevo solo sapere quale versione porta il mio pc con prestazioni più elevate
<MASTI2O> Buonasera
<MASTI2O> ho un problema con l'installazione di un software
<MASTI2O> che mi ha dato errore
<compaq95> canale utilissimo, buona serata ;)
<krabador> MASTI2O, stai provando da software center?
<krabador> e danielepresti che fine ha fatto?
<MASTI2O> ti riferisci
<MASTI2O> a gestore di pacchetti?
<MASTI2O> in gestore di pacchetti -> filtri personalizzati -> danneggiato -> starUML
<krabador> MASTI2O, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> MASTI2O, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo produce un link, che puoi incollare qui
<MASTI2O> forse già me lo facesti installare
<MASTI2O> lo rifaccio?
<krabador> manda i comandi, se ce l'hai non succede nulla
<krabador> ottimizziamo il tempo
<krabador> marco11, chiedi tranquillamente in canale, non ricevo pvt
<MASTI2O> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<MASTI2O> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<MASTI2O> mi sta bloccando un po' di cose sto problema penso sia collegato
<krabador> MASTI2O, chiudi software center e gestore di pacchetti
<MASTI2O> ok
<krabador> se sono aperti è ovvio che dia questi messaggi
<MASTI2O> stesso errore
<MASTI2O> ho chiuso gestore di pacchetti
<MASTI2O> sofware center non so cosa sia
<MASTI2O> ma engo aperto solo chrome questa chat e il temrinale
<krabador> MASTI2O, chiudi e riapri il terminale
<krabador> MASTI2O, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MASTI2O> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<MASTI2O> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<krabador> MASTI2O, copia ed incolla
<krabador> se non metti sudo stiamo perdendo tempo
<MASTI2O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626012/
<MASTI2O> questo link è uscito
<MASTI2O> in seguito a un altro messaggi odi errore
<krabador> MASTI2O, http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main ---> hai messo ppa che non sono piu' online
<krabador> !ppa | MASTI2O
<ubot-it> MASTI2O: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MASTI2O> al posto di <repository-name> metto staruml, è sufficiente?
<krabador> MASTI2O, è relativo al ppa che hai messo
<krabador> non fare di testa tua
<MASTI2O> non mi è chiaro se devo mettere il nome di tutto il programma o se devo andarmi a trovare questo suo PPA
<unlombricomorent> se sposto dei file su una partizione in cui non è installato lubuntu poi riesco a leggere i file?
<krabador> MASTI2O, è chiaro, e non poco, che riguarda il ppa
<krabador> non c'entra niente il software che ti da problemi
<krabador> a meno che il ppa non l'hai messo per installare questo software
<krabador> il che porta al fatto che conviene ulteriormente sbarazzarsi del ppa
<MASTI2O> ho solo scaricato questo file.deb
<MASTI2O> quindi avrà fatto tutto da solo
<krabador> unlombricomorent, i files puoi  metterli dove ti pare
<krabador> MASTI2O, in assenza di dipendenze di quel deb, nei repository ubuntu, o appunto col repo bloccato per via di ppa offiline, l'installazione di qualsiasi cosa da errore
<krabador> MASTI2O, ti si sta dicendo di risolvere prima il problema col ppa, che sblocca il repo, che torna ad essere normale
<MASTI2O> ho scritto il comando si installazione ppa-purge
<MASTI2O> è uscito questo:
<MASTI2O> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<MASTI2O> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<MASTI2O> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi:
<MASTI2O> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<MASTI2O>  ppa-purge : Dipende: aptitude (>= 0.6.6-1ubuntu1.2)
<krabador> con la buona salute
<MASTI2O> è troppo lungo
<MASTI2O> in pratica è uscito l'albero delle dipendenze
<MASTI2O> ppa-purge dipende da aptitude
<MASTI2O> e
<MASTI2O> staruml dipende da libgcryptll
<MASTI2O> che però non è installabile
<unlombricomorent> scusate ragazzi, io non capisco però come sono visualizzate le partizioni su lubuntu. quando ho installato avevo 2 partizioni da 80gb l'una una dedicata a windows e l'altra a lubuntu. poi mi ha diviso la seconda partizione in lubuntu 40gb  e ora mi visualizzare solo 2 partizioni, quella da 40gb dedicata a windows e una da 80gb con programmi di wind
<unlombricomorent> ows. non capisco perchè il sistema windows è in una partizione mentre i programmi mi appaiono in un'altra e non capisco dove si trova la partizione  di lubuntu. mi illuminate ? thx
<danielepresti> buonasera è possibile che due interfaccie grafice come unity e xfce possano andare in conflitto?
<krabador> danielepresti, tendenzialmente si
<krabador> danielepresti, si creano problemi con le app di default
<danielepresti> e per eliminare unity come si fa? da gestore pacchetti?
<krabador> danielepresti, fa una cosa , apri il terminale sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> vedi se ti continua a dare il problema che dici di avere
<krabador> danielepresti, molto semplicemente , non è molto saggio mischiare ambienti grafici
<krabador> si usa direttamente la derivata che monta quello che si vuole usare, dopo averlo provato in live
<danielepresti> ok grazie
<MASTI2O> ho mandato -f install
<MASTI2O> me l'ha consigliato stesso il terminale
<MASTI2O> e sono riuscito a eliminare
<MASTI2O> staruml
<krabador> si, ed installa le dipendenze mancanti di cio'ì che prova ad installare
<MASTI2O> ma non il ppa
<krabador> rimane che hai un ppa not fount
<krabador> nel sistema
<MASTI2O> come devo farlo?
<krabador> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> segui tranquillamente la guida
<MASTI2O> l'ho fatto
<MASTI2O> mi ha dato errore
<krabador> perchè hai sbagliato qualcosa
<krabador> MASTI2O, digita da terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vai nella tab altro software
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | MASTI2O
<ubot-it> MASTI2O: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MASTI2O> http://i.imgur.com/8uHwAJD.png?1
<krabador> MASTI2O, togli la spunta dal terzultimo in basso
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MASTI2O> mi da di nuovo un pai odi errori e poi il link:
<MASTI2O> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MASTI2O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626228/
<krabador> MASTI2O, ma hai tolto la spunta
<krabador> MASTI2O, rifa l'immagine di "altro software"
<krabador> marco11, chiedi tranquillamente in canale, se ci sono problemi, non accetto pvt
<MASTI2O> ah che cretino
<MASTI2O> ok aspè
<krabador> MASTI2O, non ho tutta la notte
<MASTI2O> sì scusami
<MASTI2O> http://i.imgur.com/46UbKVR.png?1
<krabador> MASTI2O, togli la spunta
<krabador> MASTI2O, hai presente come si fa?
<krabador> dal terz'ultimo in basso, di quell'elenco
<krabador> guardi in basso, conti dal basso verso l'alto, compreso l'ultimo, fino a 3, e togli la spunta, quella "v" bianca a sfondo blu nella casella
<MASTI2O> fatto
<krabador> chiudi poi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MASTI2O> mentre chiudevo
<MASTI2O> è uscito
<MASTI2O> Le informazioni sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate
<MASTI2O> È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente.
<MASTI2O> Per continuare è necessaria una connessione a Internet funzionante.
<MASTI2O> ho premuto il tasto per chiudere
<MASTI2O> ma mi è uscito un messaggio
<MASTI2O> Le informazioni sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate
<MASTI2O> posso premere chiudi o ricarcia
<krabador> premi chiudi
<MASTI2O> ok
<krabador> e , per favore
<krabador> fa quello che ti viene chiesto
<krabador> ti ho segnalato "chiudi"
<MASTI2O> ci provo, pensavo fosse un imprevisto
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MASTI2O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626331/
<krabador> MASTI2O, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> ed hai fatto. sistema aggiornato
<MASTI2O> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626359/
<MASTI2O> adesso il problema del PPA di starUML ritorna se lo installo allo stesso modo di prima?
<krabador> il problema del ppa, era svincolato dal software
<krabador> ma è probabile che questo deb che vuoi installare a forza , nel sistema, abbia problemi comunque di dipendenze
<krabador> MASTI2O, non c'è niente del genere nel repository ubuntu ?
<krabador> !info star
<ubot-it> Package star does not exist in vivid
<krabador> !info staruml
<ubot-it> Package staruml does not exist in vivid
<MASTI2O> è un comando?
<MASTI2O> bash: !info: event not found
<MASTI2O> mi consigli di rinunciare al download?
<MASTI2O> vabè ci ho rinunciato
<MASTI2O> krabador, grazie mille! :)
<Carlin0> MASTI2O, a cosa ?
<MASTI2O> krabador mi ha risolto un problema
<MASTI2O> che si è creato installando un programma
<MASTI2O> ma ho dovuto eliminare il programma
<Carlin0> capito
<MASTI2O> in realtà krabador non mi ha mai detto di eliminarlo
<MASTI2O> però me l'ha consigliato i lterminale
<ilzambo> buona sera
<ilzambo> cercando di installare ubuntu-met in parallelo con win8 ho sbagliato a selezionare la partizione dove installare OS, o meglio ho selezionato disco intero e quando me ne sono accorto sono tornato indietro ma, ora non mi da le varei opzioni e win 8 non parte piu
<ilzambo> ubuntu mate
<ilzambo> preciso che me ne sono accorto durante la fase iniziale delle partizioni quindi no ha scritto sul disco o almeno spero
<ilzambo> ora se è possibile vorrei ripristinare le vecchie partizioni per poi riporcere con l'installazione
<Carlin0> ilzambo, ora sei da ubuntu ?
<ilzambo> si sono da live
<ilzambo> dalla chiavetta
<ilzambo> sera Carlin0
<Carlin0> ilzambo, apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> ilzambo, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilzambo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626829/
<Carlin0> ilzambo, mi spiace dirtelo ma hai rasato via la partizione win
<ilzambo> ma non ho iniziato la scrittura
<Faren> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con Chromium. Ho disattivato i cookie, ma siccome senza cookie non funzionava la mail dell'università (bicocca) li ho riattivati. Il problema è che quando provo a loggare nella mail mi dà ancora il messaggio di errore dicendo che devo attivare i cookie. Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? Grazie
<ilzambo> mi sono fermato alla selezione
<ilzambo> capperi
<Carlin0> ilzambo, ma ha cancellato la partizione
<Faren> ah, ho ubuntu 14.04 se può servire
<Faren> Nessuno sa cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Faren, l'unica idea che mi viene in mente ...
<Carlin0> aspe..
<Faren> io ho provato molto banalmente a disinstallare chromium e a reinstallarlo, ma non è servito a nulla
<Carlin0> no no
<Carlin0> Faren, dai al terminale ls .config
<Carlin0> e mettimi la risposta in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Faren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626910/
<Faren> (avviso che ho un problema al pc e a volte mi si blocca, se sparisco di colpo è per quello)
<Carlin0> Faren, chiudi chromium e dai al terminale → mv .config/chromium .config/chromium-bk
<Faren> ok, apro la chat con firefox
<Faren> eccomi
<Faren> mi dice "impossibile eseguire stat di ".config/chromium": File o directory non esistente
<Faren> "
<Carlin0> Faren, chiudi chromium e dai al terminale → mv .config/chromium .config/chromium-bk
<unlombricomorent> ragazzi, ho 2 partizioni con entrambi 2 cartelle di windows e non capisco su quale è realmente installato l'OS e su quale sia preferibile sportare file comuni di lubuntu
<Carlin0> Faren, dai di nuovo ls .config
<Faren> mi dà questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626949/
<Carlin0> ok Faren prova a riaprire chromium
<Faren> mi si è aperta la guida introduttiva
<Faren> come se fosse la prima volta che lo uso
<Carlin0> abbiamo azzerato le impostazioni in pratica
<Carlin0> esatto
<Carlin0> ma non le abbiamo cancellate
<Faren> e mi sono anche spariti i preferiti! Ottimo allora provo ad entrare nella mail
<Carlin0> abbiamo solo rinominato la cartella delle conf
<Faren> e qual è la differenza?
<Faren> sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<Faren> ora funziona, grazie mille!
<Carlin0> Faren, se navighi tra i tuoi file , abilita la visualizzazione dei file nascosti e cerchi la cartella .config/chromium-bk dentro ci troverai le vecchie impostazioni preferiti etc etc
<Carlin0> puoi spostare cio che ti interessa nella cartella .config/chromium che è quella in uso
<Faren> e il resto posso cancellarlo?
<Carlin0> puoi cancellare anche tutto se vuoi , io per sicurezza te lho solo spostato
<Faren> capito, grazie mille!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Faren> già che ci siamo posso chiedere un plugin di flash player per chromium?
<Faren> nel software center lo trovo solo per firefox
<Carlin0> si chiama pepperflash ..aspe che trovo il nome esatto
<Carlin0> Faren, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<Faren> grazie ancora Carlin0! Me ne vado, buona serata :)
<Carlin0> ciao
<unlombricomorent> nessuno mi sa rispondere?
<Carlin0> unlombricomorent, sei su ubuntu adesso ?
<unlombricomorent> su lubuntu
<krabador> unlombricomorent, chessuccede™
<unlombricomorent> su lubuntu vedo 2 partizioni con entrambe cartelle del sistema di windows anche se windows è installato solo su 1. voglio capire da lubuntu quale partizioni è effettivamente con win e quale è consigliabile utilizzare per salvataggio file
<cristian_c> unlombricomorent: esplorare
<cristian_c> non è che ti fa male
<unlombricomorent> lho fatto ma non riescoa capire, cmq discorso da continuare domani, grazie ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-01
<glpiana> ola
<MoL0ToV> * Impossibile entrare in #xubuntu-it (L'accesso al canale è solamente su invito). <----- qualcuno può invitarmi?
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, che ci devi fare ?
<MoL0ToV> ho un problema, su xubuntu se premo il tasto stamp invece di salvarmi quello che c'è sullo schermo, cioè la finestra attiva, viene salvato solo il bordo della finestra ma il contenuto no (ho provato per esempio con chrome o firefox)
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, per il supporto puoi chiedere qui
<MoL0ToV> ho chiesto.. vediamo se c'è qualche espertone che può cavare il ragno dal buco :)
<Carlin0> sembra un po il risultato di qualche paciocco in stile "personalizziamo" se devo dirla tutta
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, ma l'ha sempre fatto ?
<MoL0ToV> no una volta funzionava
<Carlin0> e cosa è successo nel mentre ?
<MoL0ToV> nulla
<MoL0ToV> ho sempre fatto gli aggiornamenti ma non ho mai toccato niente
<gigirock> danielepresti, ciao tuttorego con lo scanner :)
<danielepresti> ho dovuto reinstallare il sistema operativo perché avevo combinato un pasticcio con unity e xfce
<danielepresti> ho messo tutt'è due
<gigirock> eh 6 disastroso
<danielepresti> e adesso ho sistemato tutto
<gigirock> k
<danielepresti> si infatti adesso va molto meglio faccio una cosa alla volta
<danielepresti> perché mi confondo
<danielepresti> adesso provo di nuovo a mettere i driver dal sito inglese
<danielepresti> purtroppo per la stampante non ci sono driver per sistemi a 64 bit
<danielepresti> arg
<gigirock> danielepresti, ma dai uname-a , l'altra volta avevi 32 bit !
<gigirock> danielepresti, ma dai uname -a , l'altra volta avevi 32 bit !
<danielepresti> ma ora ho messo a 64 bit
<gigirock> damned
<danielepresti> perche c'è problema usando 64 bit?
<ExPBoy> danielepresti, ma il tuo processore è a 64 o a 32?
<gabryatfendor> molti pacchetti/driver non sono ancora compatibili con 64 bit
<danielepresti> è un nuovo pc
<danielepresti> avrà un anno
<ExPBoy> che processore monta?
<danielepresti> i5-4210U 1.7GHz with turbo bost up to 2.7 GHz
<ExPBoy> intel?
<danielepresti> si
<ExPBoy> bene è un 64 bit
<ExPBoy> quindi puoi installare sia la 32 che la 64
<gigirock> si ExPBoy ma lui deve installare una vecchia stampante che ha driver linux solo per 32 bit
<danielepresti> ma infatti non penso che la usero più perché mi da tanti problemi
<danielepresti> fin dal suo inizio
<danielepresti> solo  con windows 8 riuscivo a usarla ma a volte si bloccava
<ExPBoy> danielepresti, ok allora procurati una stampante nuova e se posso consigliarti per l'uso su ubuntu meglio una hp
<danielepresti> ho una vecchia stampante scanner della hp però non so se funziona posso provare
<danielepresti> a me interesserebbe che funzioni lo scanner solamente
<danielepresti> perché ho già una stampante laser della samsung
<danielepresti> però questa stampante non ha lo scanner integrato
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90892/32-bit-driver-on-a-64-bit-system danielepresti
<danielepresti> getlibs
<danielepresti> ?
<gigirock> con quello dovresti riuscire a mettere driver 32 bit in un 64 bit ,ma non e' una scienza esatta
<danielepresti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12630891/
<danielepresti> non va
<danielepresti> non voglio perderci più tempo, son entrato per risolvere un altro  problema con virtualbox
<danielepresti> all'avvio mi arriva il seguente errore
<danielepresti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12630907/
<danielepresti> penso di usare il forum per risolverlo
<danielepresti> cerco su internet e vedo
<lucaroma22> ho bisogno
<lucaroma22> salve
<gabryatfendor> salve
<lucaroma22> non mi va
<gabryatfendor> ubuntu?
<lippo> Salve, è la prima volta che utilizzo il forum per risolvere un problema.
<lucaroma22> ma chi sei?
<lucaroma22> sono entrato prima io
<lucaroma22> ce qualcuno
<glpiana> !qualcuno | lucaroma22
<ubot-it> lucaroma22: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gabryatfendor> scrivete e qualcuno vi rispondera'
<lucaroma22> ok, ho un file akar.ci che non so dove devo metterlo
<gabryatfendor> hey
<gabryatfendor> gia' uscito :-(
<lippo> avrei bisogno di aiuto, ho installato la versione di ubuntu 15.04, precedentemente avevo la versione 14.04. ora non riesco    più a montare  un volume cifrato pur inserendo la giusta password. Può dipendere dalla nuova  versione che non riconosce qualcosa. Non sono un esperto. Grazie
<gabryatfendor> volume cifrato con cosa?
<gabryatfendor> in teoria non dovrebbe dare problemi
<lippo> mi sa che hai centrato il problema. Non so con cosa, credo fosse una applicazione trovata già installata sulla precedente versione.
<gabryatfendor> urca
<gabryatfendor> il problema e' che ogni software usa spesso un algoritmo di cifratura diverso
<gabryatfendor> se non trovi lo stesso software non ci fai nulla
<gabryatfendor> uno molto usato e' cryptkeeper
<gabryatfendor> prova a installarlo e vedere se riesci a decriptare
<gabryatfendor> sudo apt-get install cryptkeeper
<lippo> una domanda ingenua, non avendo installato cose particolari nella versione 14.04, è possibile che fosse un'applicazione  già presente?
<gabryatfendor> uhm
<gabryatfendor> puo darsi che hai deciso di cifrarlo quando lo hai installato?
<gabryatfendor> quando installi ubuntu ti chiede se vuoi cifrare il disco, ti ricordi se lo hai fatto?
<nwdg> cosa ti dice gparted rigurdo il volume?
<lippo> si l'ho fatto, ma questo è un disco esterno
<gabryatfendor> quindi l'hai criptato quando hai installato ubuntu?
<gabryatfendor> o dopo l'installazione?
<gabryatfendor> http://thesimplecomputer.info/images/ubiquityencryption.png
<gabryatfendor> questa immagine
<gabryatfendor> hai fatto questo oppure hai criptato il disco esterno DOPO aver installato ubuntu?
<lippo> gparted su flle system dice crypt-luks
<gabryatfendor> ok, dammi un secondo
<lippo> ho criptato dopo l'installazione
<gabryatfendor> kk
<gabryatfendor> seguendo questa guida http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<gabryatfendor> vai da terminale
<gabryatfendor> sudo apt-get install cryptsetup
<gabryatfendor> poi
<gabryatfendor> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 my_encrypted_volume
<gabryatfendor> te ne intendi un pochino di terminale?
<fabrizio12> Ciao, ho un problema con la sta,pa
<fabrizio12> stampa
<fabrizio12> se stampo da libreoffice mi stampa in bianco cioè non stampa nulla
<gabryatfendor> stampante?
<fabrizio12> epson dx4000
<gabryatfendor> il problema e' solo con libreoffice?
<gabryatfendor> e infine versione di ubuntu?
<fabrizio12> se stampo invece la pagina di prova me la stampa
<fabrizio12> 14.04
<fabrizio12> lts
<gabryatfendor> stampando da gedit per esempio?
<fabrizio12> ancora non ho provato
<gabryatfendor> prova un attimo
<fabrizio12> ho stampato
<fabrizio12> da pdf
<gabryatfendor> non dovrebbe fare differenza
<fabrizio12> e non stampa nemmeno
<gabryatfendor> cioe non parte la stampa?
<lippo> fantastico, ha funzionato, ho lanciato: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup e la seconda stringa, poi ho riprovato e lo ha riconosciuto. Grazie , grazie  garby, incredibile,.
<fabrizio12> parte la stampante ma il foglio esce bianco
<gabryatfendor> lippo no problem :D
<gabryatfendor> prova da gedit e dimmi
<fabrizio12> ok
<lippo> ancora non riesco a crederci, in 10 minuti, partendo da zero ha individuato il problema e trovato la soluzione
<gabryatfendor> comunque in generale googlando in inglese si trova piu o meno ogni cosa
<gabryatfendor> specialmente su ubuntu che e' una distro iper conosciuta
<gabryatfendor> :D
<fabrizio12> stampa tutto bianco anche da gedit
<gabryatfendor> uhm
<nwdg> fabrizio12 drivers?
<nwdg> di solito le stampanti hanno bisogno di driver aggiuntivi
<gabryatfendor> ultima cosa, 32 o 64 bit?
<fabrizio12> se la riconosciuto ubuntu in automatico
<fabrizio12> 32 bit
<gabryatfendor> intanto prova a "reinstallare" la stampante
<gabryatfendor> cioe' dal menu stampanti rimuovila e aggiungine una nuova
<fabrizio12> ok
<nwdg> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<nwdg> qui c'è il software per linux
<nwdg> di base a te interessa il primo dei 3
<nwdg> ovviamente per lo scanner ti serve il terzo e per avere il software proprietario per controllare livello di inchiostro etc installa il scondo
<fabrizio12> folgio bianco
<fabrizio12> di nuovo
<fabrizio12> *foglio
<gabryatfendor> e la stampa di prova la fa sempre giusta?
<fabrizio12> quella di prova la fa sempre giusta
<nwdg> te la cavi col terminale?
<fabrizio12> non tanto
<nwdg> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<nwdg> per restartare CUPS, il print server
<fabrizio12> fatto mi a dato ok
<nwdg> mi sento in colpa a dirti di provare a stampare però sarebbe da fare ^^
<nwdg> effettivamente se il foglio è bianco non consumi inchiostro :D
<nwdg> speriamo di no
<artic> salve
<fabrizio12> problema strano
<gabryatfendor> quale?
<artic> qualcuno sa come poter firmare un documento con firma digitale da bash linux avendo inserito Aruba key?
<gabryatfendor> artic, gia provato con gpg?
<gabryatfendor> gpg --sign nomefile.doc
<fabrizio12> come qualè
<fabrizio12> stavamo parlando della stampante, no ?
<gabryatfendor> fabrizio12, nel senso che non hai ancora risolto?
<fabrizio12> no
<gabryatfendor> collegata usb la stampante?
<artic> no non ho ancora provato con gpg ora mi documetno grazie
<nwdg> artic, ho trovato questa guida che mi pare valida, prova a dare un'occhiata! http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/04/gnupg-digital-signatures/
<fabrizio12> si, tramite usb
<gabryatfendor> fabrizio12, non che sia troppo di conforto ma cercando su google vedo che e' un problema non rarissimo
<fabrizio12> saranno i driver
<fabrizio12> non è proprio compatibile con linux
<gabryatfendor> non e' detto, se ubuntu riconosce la stampante e te li installa automaticamente dovrebbe andare
<fabrizio12> appunto
<fabrizio12> strano che la pagina di prova la stampa
<fabrizio12> e se stampo da gedit o libreoffice mi esce il foglio bianco
<gabryatfendor> pensavo anche io, ma googlando non sei l'unico, anche con altre marche di stampanti
<fabrizio12> puà essere il kernel ?
<fabrizio12> se passo in uno inferiore ?
<gabryatfendor> no
<gabryatfendor> non cambia
<nwdg> fabrizio12, prova a dare un'occhiata qua: http://blog.dinaburg.org/2013/03/solution-to-printing-blank-pages.html
<fabrizio12> non so che fare
<fabrizio12> ok
<gabryatfendor> fabrizio12, prima hai provato a installare i driver che ti ha linkato nwdg ?
<gabryatfendor> fabrizio12, vado a mangiare, a fra poco
<fabrizio12> quali
<gabryatfendor> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<gabryatfendor> <nwdg> qui c'è il software per linux
<gabryatfendor> <nwdg> di base a te interessa il primo dei 3
<fabrizio12> scrivo DX 4000 e non trova nulla
<Mazzi> Salve qualcuno mi sa consigliare dove trovare windows7 in formato iso per una virtual machine
<gabryatfendor> Un attimo
<gabryatfendor> Hai la product key? O i serve solo "per sperimentare"? :-)
<Mazzi> Non ho niente... Ho scoperto che la student version di nastran è solo certificata con Windows 7
<Mazzi> quindi devo creare la virtual
<Mazzi> speravo in qualche torrent
<gabryatfendor> Ok, ma in qualche step ti servira una key altrimenti non lo installa..
<Mazzi> pensavo che nel versione scaricata riuscissi ad trovarla
<glpiana> !chat | Mazzi gabryatfendor
<ubot-it> Mazzi gabryatfendor: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<noxon> ciao qualcuno può darmi na mano con i codec gstream in conflitto?
<gabryatfendor> Prova a chiedere :-)
<noxon> eh siccome rythmbox non mi riproduce gli mp3, ha ricercato i codec gstream! un paio li ha installati al primo colpo, ma non va comunque, quando glielo faccio rifare trova tipo gstream ugly, bad, e mi dice che deve installarli, qundo gli do l ok carica un po e poi mi dice che non puo farlo perche sono in conflitto con altri
<krabador> te li ho fatti installare. Poi, se installassi vlc, sarebbe tutto appsto
<noxon> ok mo lo cerco nel software center... ma con wlc posso anche sincronizzarmi l ipod shuffle?
<krabador> noxon: fa un immagine dell'errore quando appare , o riporta perfettamente l'errore , testualmente
<noxon> perchè con rythmbox non posso fare quella cosa di importare la musia!
<krabador> noxon: non ho iPod, personalmente non so
<noxon> ora vado a prendere l ipod!
<gabryatfendor> Per l ipod so che amarok anfava
<gabryatfendor> *andava
<gabryatfendor> Pero gli mp3 rythmbox li dovrebbe riprodurre senza problemi
<krabador> noxon: sembra di si , comunque
<gabryatfendor> Quando installi ubuntu ti viene chiesto se vuoi installare i codec per gli mp3
<noxon> rythmbox li trova tutti dentro l ipod.. il problema è quando cerco di farglieli riprodurre..
<krabador> noxon: dpkg -l | grep gstreamer | pastebinit
<noxon> lo faccio ora? prima di dirti che errore mi da?
<krabador> è indifferente
<noxon> comunque grazie mr kraba! per la tua infinita pazienza!:)
<krabador> noxon: si, ma tu impegnati , come nel venire qui con tutte le informazioni del problema
<noxon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12631560/
<noxon> ok sll inizio fa ricerca dei plugin!
<krabador> fa un immagine , se appare in finestra l'errore
<krabador> premi stamp
<noxon> poi mi chiede installare i plugin multimediali aggiuntivi?
<krabador> !image | noxon
<ubot-it> noxon: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<noxon> ok mo provo
<noxon> ok sono registrato!
<krabador> non serve la registrazione
<noxon> ah... e come faccio a fare lo screen?
<krabador> continui a non essere attento
<krabador> susu, leggi qualche messaggio fa
<noxon> quello di ubot?
<krabador> dai che puoi fare di meglio
<noxon> sono riuscito a fare uno screen con shutter!
<krabador> mi piace che ti organizzi per sopperire altri gap che hai
<krabador> potevi semplicemente leggere "premi stamp" , e avresti risolto
<noxon> :) ora la uploado su quel sito che ha linkato ubot?
<noxon> uploadato su imgur!
<noxon> li mi chiamo 0noxon0
<noxon> il primo e l ultimo sono zeri!
<noxon> ecco ho uploadato anche quella dell errore!
<noxon> http://imgur.com/QUGQC7h
<noxon> http://imgur.com/PEpjnoy
<noxon> avevo selezionato i primi tre quelli col punto esclamativo! perchè fluendo l ho installato io dal sw center
<noxon> vlc mi fa ascoltare gli mp3.. perchè rythmbox no ? D:
<glpiana> noxon, devi installare ubuntu-restricted-extras se ancora non l'hai fatto
<noxon> :) lo trovo sul software center?
<glpiana> noxon, se non lo trovi, in terminale: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> noxon, se sei su lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu sostituisci la tua versione e ubuntu nel nome del pacchetto
<noxon> no sono ubuntU:)
<noxon> grazie ora sta installando
<noxon> quindi con questo dovrei risolvere?
<noxon> e per importare la musica?
<glpiana> noxon, per la riproduzione degli mp3 sì
<noxon> e per importare da ipod a libreria?
<noxon> non trovo il tasto importa.. che c era quando avevo inserito il cd
<noxon> grandeeee gl pianaaa funziona!
<noxon> ho un problema, ho un rtm, un programma in exe con wine non si apre.. cioè non mi da errore, semplicemente è come se non gli avessi detto di aprirlo.. qualcuno sa niente?
<krabador> con wine non funziona tutto
<krabador> ma puoi armarti di coraggio e un buon inglese e chiedere in #winehq
<noxon> grazie conunque kaba! tutt ieri che mi fai fare passaggi complicati! è arrivato uno mi ha fatto mettere un comando e è andata:)
<marcomarco> ciao a tutti, ho appena acquistato un nuovo portatile senza nessun sistema operativo installato e vottei installare ubuntu
<marcomarco> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> !installazione | marcomarco
<ubot-it> marcomarco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> marcomarco, hai uefi ?
<marcomarco> ho gia scarticato il programma e messo su chiavetta
<Carlin0> come l'hai messo su chiavetta ?
<marcomarco> si ma non su pc in quanto non c'è niente installato
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<marcomarco> accidenti ... sono una frana......
<marcomarco> ci provero stasera da casa con calma....... grazie a tutti
<MadHorse> debbo installare red5-server su Ubuntu 14.04. La versione scaricata dal repo ((1.0~svn4374-3) è vecchia di anni. come posso fare per installare la 1.06 ? Grazie
<Carlin0> MadHorse, non danno supporto per cose che non arrivano dai repo
<MadHorse> Sì ma se i repo non sono aggiornati come si fa ?
<Carlin0> MadHorse, è normale tutto ciò , ubuntu non è una distro rolling è una fixed
<Pier> salve a tutti, come faccio a formattare ubunt e ripristinare windows?
<Carlin0> per formattare basta che lanci una live e formatti
<Guest46736> siccome non capisco nulla di informatica potresti spiegarmelo in maniera diversa?
<gigirock> Guest46736, se devi installare windows prendi il disco di windows e all'installazione scegli "cancella tutti i dati"
<Guest46736> non ho più quei cd..
<Mr_Pan> Guest46736, e quindi come vorresti fare?!?
<Carlin0> e come vuoi fare a installare win se non hai i cd/dvd ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest46736> per questo mi sono rivolto a voi ...
<gigirock> Guest46736, che win vuoi installare ?
<akis24> ecco lol
<Carlin0> Guest46736, qui si da supporto a ubuntu non a win
<Mr_Pan> Guest46736, ma il nome del canale ti suggerisce nulla?
<Guest46736> uno qualsiasi
<gigirock> Guest46736, hai la key ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> Windows 7 Professional 64Bit: http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-59186.iso
<akis24> gigirock:  ....
<Carlin0> nisciu
<daaa> salve ho installato ora ubuntu ma nella schermata iniziale non riesco a loggarmi
<daaa> come devo fare?
<gigirock> daaa, non riesci in che senso ?
<daaa> metto i miei dati
<daaa> sia user che id
<Carlin0> daaa, devi solo mettere la pass che hai settato in fase di installazione
<daaa> ma mi da errore
<gigirock> che errore ?
<gigirock> che pc ? che versione di ubuntu ?
<daaa> il pc è un eee pc
<daaa> e ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<gigirock> daaa alt f2 dovrebbe apparire il terminale.....
<daaa> okkk
<daaa> risolto
<daaa> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> daaa, ????
<gigirock> daaa, bravo
<cecchini> :D
<Mr_Pan> daaa, che avevi combinato ?! :D
<daaa> praticamente... un casino ahahahah
<fabrizio12> problema con epson dx 4000
<fabrizio12> stampa foglio bianco
<fabrizio12> mentre pagina di prova la stampa
<cristian_c> fabrizio12:
<cristian_c> fabrizio12: forse usa gli stessi driver della 4400
<cristian_c> fabrizio12: forse c'è un plugin da installare
<fabrizio12> mentre appare su stampante
<fabrizio12> dx 4000
<cristian_c> fabrizio12: quale ubuntu utilizzi?
<fabrizio12> 14.04 lts
<diamorf> ciao amici
<diamorf> chi gentilmente può aiutarmi?
<diamorf> sembra stupido, ma non riesco
<diamorf> ho un problema che non riesco a visualizzare i filmati
<diamorf> con you tube si,  ma con che sò i filmati di reppublica, no,
<diamorf> come mai?
<diamorf> mi dice plug in non supportato
<diamorf> che fare?
<diamorf> c'è qualcuno, grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<diamorf> si scusa, qualcuno può aiutarmi gentilmente?
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-02
<gigirock_> allora sono nella 1510 beta , apt.get upgrade non aggiorna posso fare dist-upgrade ?
<gigirock_> vi mando sudo apt-get ?
<gigirock_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12636796/   daiiii
<glpiana> ola
<manuelMate> Buongiorno a tutti. Avendo un pc del 2008 con centrino 2DUO T8300 (http://ark.intel.com/it/products/33099/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T8300-3M-Cache-2_40-GHz-800-MHz-FSB ) conviene installare la versione 32 o 64 bit di ubuntu? al momento uso con soddisfazione ubuntumate, volevo capire se valeva la pena passare ad un sistema 64 bit (che sto installand
<manuelMate> o oggi su pc fisso in alternativa a win10)
<glpiana> manuelMate, quanta ram hai?
<manuelMate> 4GB
<glpiana> manuelMate, metti la 64 bit con tranquillità
<manuelMate> e monta scheda video con ATi/RADEON 1GB dedicata
<manuelMate> l'unico vero problema che ho ultimamente su questo notebook del 2008 sono le temperature assurde che raggiunge
<glpiana> controlla che le ventole lavorino correttamente
<manuelMate> con psensor ieri sera mi dava temp massima dei core a 94°
<glpiana> decisamente alta
<manuelMate> che poi rientra sui 45/50 abbastanza in fretta
<manuelMate> potrei capirlo se ci facessi editing video o applicazioni pesanti ma stavo cazzeggiando sul web
<zanocchio> scusate.... mi date un consiglio.....
<shez_> buongiorno a tutti!
<shez_> ho ricevuto un improvviso riavvio mentre stavo navigando su internet (e non è la prima volta) , ho ubuntu 15.04 64 bit, ho controllato il log di sys.log e di kern.log è ho notato molti messaggio di questo tipo http://pastebin.com/BtrBKGkx e questo http://pastebin.com/PyLhc3LK potrebbe essere la causa di questi riavvi improvvisi?
<cristian_c> shez_: pc desktop con apu amd?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> allora ricordavo bene :D
<shez_> cristian_c, almeno credo sto verificando.....
<shez_> cristian_c, no, AMD FX
<cristian_c> shez_: quello è il processore
<cristian_c> shez_: quindi hai una gpu su pci dedicata?
<shez_> cristian_c, si ma la scheda è datata
<shez_> cristian_c, problema di driver?
<cristian_c> shez_: a che ora è avvenuto il riavvio improvviso?
<shez_> cristan_c, più di un ora fa....
<shez_> cristian_c, perchè?
<cristian_c> shez_: per confrontare con l'orario dei messaggi
<shez_> cristian_c, prutroppo non ho notato nulla di diverso tra il prima è il dopo riavvio, ma non so dirti l'orario preciso verso le ore 11 circa credo, cosa dovrei cercare?
<cristian_c> shez_: allora fai una cosa
<cristian_c> shez_: al prossimo riavvio segnati l'orario bene, e poi riposta il log
<shez_> cristian_c, ok
<shez_> cristian_c, non c'è un log per gli accessi?
<ryuujin> salve
<shez_> cristian_c, posso verifcare quando sono rientrato ed essere più preciso.
<cristian_c> shez_: sì,'è un log per gli accessi, ma non so quanto possa risultarti tile
<cristian_c> shez_: secondo me, è meglio se aspetti il prossimo riavvio
<shez_> cristian_c, ok
<kalem> http://www.s3it.uzh.ch/about/jobs/junior-systems-administrator-2015/
<kalem> http://www.s3it.uzh.ch/about/jobs/senior-cloud-systems-engineer-2015/
<kalem> spero possa interessare a qualcuno
<glpiana> !chat | kalem
<ubot-it> kalem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kalem> ok, sorry
<danielepresti> buonasera volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva mai usato Lives , cercavo un programma che sia simile a Modul8 per linux
<akis24> !chat | danielepresti
<ubot-it> danielepresti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<danielepresti> ok devo entrare nell'altra chat?
<akis24> si danielepresti
<danielepresti> va bene
<davide> ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se era possibile far girare su ubuntu driver di windows, nello specifico per il riconoscimento delle impronte digitali
<krabador> davide, puoi indicare l'hardware di riconoscimento in tuo possesso, per favore?
<davide> Fingerprint UPEK, " di serie " su acer travelmate 6593g
<krabador> davide, che ubuntu stai usando?
<davide> ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> davide, apri il terminale
<davide> fatto
<krabador> davide, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> davide, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> davide, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<davide> fatto
<akis24> i link che hai ottenuto  ?  postali qui
<krabador> incolla qui i link
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12639475/
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12639475/
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12639475/
<krabador> una volta sola
<davide> errore mio
<krabador> e sono 2 i link
<krabador> ok
<davide> a dir la verità ne compare solo 1 che è quello che ho incollato prima
<krabador> davide, ti ho postato 3 comandi
<krabador> 2 di essi rilasciano il link
<krabador> a meno che non hai sbagliato qualcosa nella digitazione
<krabador> (ti conviene copiare ed incollare)
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12639525/
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12639535/
<krabador> davide, per favore allora
<krabador> il primo era l'installazione di pastebinit
<krabador> poi  lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> poi sudo lshw | pastebinit
<davide> quello che restituiscono i comandi sono gli ultimi 2 link
<krabador> tutti e 2 i paste
<krabador> sono di uno solo dei 2
<krabador> aprili tranquillamente e vedrai che sono uguali
<davide> fa lo stesso grazie comunque buona serata
<krabador> grazie a dio
<Fuxia> La tastiera di nuovo non impostata....
<Fuxia> Chi mi dice che fare!
<steff-ubu> Fuxia:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=592160&p=4706198#p4704815
<Ice88> Ciao a tutti!
<Ice88> Ho un problema...ho problemi di connessione quindi non riesco a downloaddare ubuntu tutto di un fiato diciamo
<Ice88> c'è mica un link torrent sicuro che possiate darmi?
<cristian_c> Ice88: ci somo i torrent ufficiali
<cristian_c> *sono
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> va aggiornata
<Ice88> fate conto che sono un super neofita XD
<Ice88> e in piu'...ho preso un laptop freedos
<Ice88> puntavo a mettere linux sopra e tutti mi suggeriscono ubuntu...
<cristian_c> Ice88: http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/
<Ice88> voi quale versione mi suggerite :) ?
<cristian_c> Ice88: intanto hai aperto il link
<cristian_c> ?
<Ice88> si grazie :)
<cristian_c> Ice88: non lo so, dipende dal pc
<cristian_c> Ice88: quindi hai comprato una macchina dedicata a linux?
<Ice88> è un lenovo essential 4gb di ram 500gb di hd con una scheda intel hd
<Ice88> nono è freedos
<cristian_c> Ice88: prima di acquiatarla hai controllato che fosse pienamente compatibile?
<Ice88> libera da ogni so :)
<Ice88> si è compatibile sia a windows che a linux
<cristian_c> Ice88: sì, ma l'hai acquistato per installarci unicamente una qualsiasi distro linux?
<Ice88> si in effetti si
<Ice88> mi serve per l'uni
<cristian_c> Ice88: però alla tua descrizione manca un'informazione fondamentale: con quale processore?
<Ice88> e visto che window mi ha rotto le scatoline...è lentissimo e tutto
<Ice88> vorrei provare ubuntu
<Ice88> dovrebbe essere un intel celeron
<cristian_c> Ice88: fossi in te, farei una cosa: provare in live ubuntu standard con unity
<cristian_c> Ice88: se ci gira decentemente, la installi, altrimenti punta a una derivata ufficiale
<cristian_c> !derivate | Ice88
<ubot-it> Ice88: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Ice88> in che senso in live?
<Ice88> posso diciamo fare una prova della disto e successivamente installarla?
<cristian_c> Ice88: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> Ice88: sì
<Ice88> bello....questo non lo sapevo :)
<Ice88> allora ce provo :)
<Ice88> cmq sia...a sangue freddo...tu rispetto al mio pc quale distro mi consiglieresti?
<Ice88> nel senso
<Ice88> provo la standard come mi hai detto
<Ice88> se il tutto va bene,che derivate mi suggerisci?
<cristian_c> Ice88: consulta la pagina delle derivate linkate prima e masterizza quella che preferisci
<cristian_c> le puoi provare anche tutte, volendo
<cristian_c> Ice88: se il tutto va bene, puoi benissimo installare quella che provi per prima, la standard con unity
<Ice88> ok grazie mille christian...essendo un neofita mi vedrete spesso su questa bellissima comunity chat ^^
<Ice88> grazie ancora,a presto!
<marianomarciello> ragazzi aiuto ho bisogno di una mano per installare ubuntu sul mio asus aspire switch 10
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: acer
<cristian_c> -,-
<marianomarciello> si acer scusate
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: atom z3735f?
<marianomarciello> aspire switch 10 sw5
<cristian_c> mi pare  che sia sempre atom z3735f
<marianomarciello> intel z3745
<cristian_c> uhm
<marianomarciello> aiuto sono disperato il bios del computer è veramente strano
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: calma
<marianomarciello> è da oggi pomeriggio che mi sto dannando
<cristian_c> è un bios particolare su questi dispositivi
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: beh,ccome mai vuoi usarlo con ubuntu?
<marianomarciello> perchè mi serve per l'univeristà
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: windows non va bene per l'università?
<marianomarciello> no
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: considera che è un semi tablet
<marianomarciello> lo so
<cristian_c> z3745d
<marianomarciello> si
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: avevi ragione, non è il solito z3735f
<cristian_c> il che complica ulteriormente le cose
<cristian_c> visto che la stragrande maggioranza dei tablet e ibridi usa z3735f, quindi c'è un'esperienza maggiore su linux
<marianomarciello> quindi ?
<cristian_c> sto guardando, e abbi un po' di pazienza visto che ho una connessione leggermente lenta in questo momento
<marianomarciello> va bene scusami
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: allora
<cristian_c> c'è un dispositivo con processore molto simile, cioè atom z3740d
<cristian_c> su cui hanno installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> si chiama dell venue 8 pro
<marianomarciello> ho visto ma non mi spiega cosa attivare e o disattivare dal bios
<cristian_c> confermo, z3740d, non è lo stesso ma simile
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: beh, la prima cosa da capire era sapere se ubuntu è compatibile
<cristian_c> almeno con quel processore/soc
<cristian_c> perché se non lo fosse, non avrebbe neanche senso provare
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: molto probabilmente , hai un windows a 32 bit, con bios a 32 bit
<marianomarciello> si
<marianomarciello> http://imgur.com/yE48diG
<marianomarciello> cosi
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: ma come è noto per questi oggetti, uefi bios è supportato supportato soltanto da ubuntu a 64 bit
<marianomarciello> ma il computer va a 32 bit
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: il che su questi atom richiede sempre un pasticciare per farglielo digerire
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: sì, ma ubuntu a 32 bit, di base non supporta uefi bios
<cristian_c> a meno di non disattivare uefi, ma su questi oggetti non so se si possa fare dal bios stesso
<cristian_c> quindi in genere chi installa ubuntu su questi oggetti si ricompila grub e simili per farcelo girare
<marianomarciello> non c'è una versione già fatta ? anche una amatoriale ?
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: di solito è così
<cristian_c> e tocca farla sta operazione
<marianomarciello> indi per cui ?
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: ovviamente succede solo con questi atom, celeron, pentium , i3/5/7 non hanno di questi problemi
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: comunque un tizio sul forum acer dice di esser riuscito a far partire ubuntu sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> probabilmente con il metodo cui ho accennato prima
<cristian_c> marianomarciello: se passi in #ubuntu-it-chat ti posso pure postare il link
<marianomarciello> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<wale> ciao! ho un paio di cuffie bluetooth nuove fiammanti che ubuntu mate riconosce a meraviglia
<wale> ma non si sente il suono
<wale> cosa mi sfugge?
<cristian_c> wale: come hai configurato il tutto?
<wale> lui si è riconosciuto la marca e tutto, ho inserito il pin e lui lo vede come auricolare
<wale> se provo a fare la sincronizzazione audio però mi dà connessione fallita
<cristian_c> lui chi?
<cristian_c> wale: gnome bluwtooth? Blueman?
<wale> blueman
<wale> scusami
<cristian_c> wale: allora
<cristian_c> wale: ci sono alcuni passaggi, e da esperienza personale, va uncpo a 'fortuna'
<cristian_c> po'
<wale> ma sai la cosa è che comunque lui lo vede solo che non le gira l'audio
<cristian_c> wale: 1) rendere bt del pc e cuffie reciprocamente visibili
<cristian_c> 2) accopiamento
<cristian_c> 3) connessione
<wale> si
<cristian_c> 4) abilitare servizio audio
<wale> ecco
<cristian_c> il tutto da blueman
<wale> al 4 ci blocchiamo
<cristian_c> wale: ma sicuro che è connesso?
<wale> io gli chiedo di sincronizzare l'audio e lui mi disconnette il dispositivo
<wale> si
<wale> si vedono
<cristian_c> comunque ci sonp alcune utility da riga di comando
<wale> con hcitool scan
<wale> lo vedo
<cristian_c> ad esempio bt-audio
<wale> non è installato
<cristian_c> wale: mi pare sia bluez-utils, ma vado a memoria
<wale> bluez-utils?
<cristian_c> !info bluez-utils
<ubot-it> bluez-utils (source: bluez): Transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu25 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 76 kB
<wale> non c'è
<wale> no no aspetta
<wale> c'è
<wale> è installato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> wale: allora guardaci
<wale> non so come accedervi
<cristian_c> wale: which bt-audio
<cristian_c> in unerminale
<cristian_c> terminale
<wale> non capisco, user/bin/bit-audio
<wale> scusa
<wale> *usr
<cristian_c> wale: wuindi c'è
<cristian_c> quindi
<cristian_c> wale: puoi usare bt-audio
<wale> premesso, lo ho appena installato
<wale> comunque si
<wale> ho lanciato bt- audio e adesso sto cercando di capire come funziona, mi dà la possibilità di connettere dei devise eccetera
<cristian_c> wale: man bt-audio
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<wale> oh mio dio aspetta forse ho scoperto una cosa
<wale> no scherzavo. pensavo di aver fatto una grande scoperta
<wale> ok e poi?
<cristian_c> wale: questo è il canale di supporto, qui non si scherza
<cristian_c> oltre un determinato limite
<wale> va bene. ho solo pensavo di aver risolto il problema non volevo offendere.
<krabador> wale, non si offende nessuno, ma finisce nel log, e semmai era il caso segnalassi la soluzione funzionante
<cristian_c> wale: ma hai aperto il man?
<wale> si si
<cristian_c> bene, l'hai anche letto?
<Davide> salve a tutti, sto cercando un programma per ubuntu che mi permette di editare e scrivere sui file pdf. Qualcuno sa darmi qualche suggerimento? Grazie
<wale> si
<cristian_c> wale: allora prova
<Davide> ovviamente gratuito
<Carlin0> !info pdfedit
<ubot-it> Package pdfedit does not exist in vivid
<krabador> Davide, impara a sviluppare software, e fattelo da te
<cristian_c> Carlin0: eh, forse l'hanno rimosso
<krabador> sarà sicuramente gratis
<wale> mi sa che non riesco ad utilizzarlo
<wale> mi da tutte le opzioni
<cristian_c> wale: ok, un attimo
<Davide> quindi pdf editi??
<krabador> !chat | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> wale: bt-audio -c macaddress
<cristian_c> non era difficile
<wale> non trova questo comando
<franzgg> sono un utente registrato, volevo entrare in Chiedi ho comunicato la mia mail e mi è stata chiesta una password. il servizio mi ha inviato una password nuova  che ho inserito.  ma per confermare mi ritrovo ad aprire una nuova posizione.
<cristian_c> !paste | wale
<ubot-it> wale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<wale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640423/
<wale> per altro, dovevo sostiuire il mio macaddress?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> quello delle cuffie
<cristian_c> quando ho scritto macaddress intendevo il mac address
<cristian_c> :P
<wale> ok ma dove lo trovo?
<krabador> franzgg, "aprire una nuova posizione" ?
<krabador> pietroalbini, franzgg ha la problematica
<pietroalbini> franzgg, Chiedi non usa le password, ma openid
<pietroalbini> franzgg, quindi la gestione delle password è a discrezione del servizio che scegli, google o ubuntu one
<cristian_c> wale: ilmac address è proprio del dispositivo
<cristian_c> wale:  pure hcitool scan
<cristian_c> nonché lo stesso blueman
<cecchini> ma come si fa a non capire come funziona whatsapp web
<cecchini> bah
<cecchini> scusate ho sbagliato
<Piripuz> Scusate io ho un problema: quando provo a connettermi ad un wifi viene un avviso che dice "disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete" e non si connette.
<Carlin0> Piripuz, ma non ha mai funzionato ?
<gigirock> Piripuz, dovremmo sapere che pc che sk wifi che ubuntu
<Piripuz> Si, funzionava...
<Piripuz> è un ubuntu 14.04
<gigirock> e da quando non funziona + ?
<Piripuz> da ieri
<gigirock> che cosa e' successo ieri ?
<krabador> Piripuz, riavvia, e nel grub selezioni un kernel precedente
<Piripuz> cioè?
<krabador> Piripuz, cosa che fai , selezionando la seconda voce dall'alto, in grub, e selezionando successivamente il penultimo kernel
<Piripuz> no aspetta cos'è il grub?
<krabador> Piripuz, hai una schermata simile a questa http://blogwolf.altervista.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/grub.jpg
<krabador> al boot della macchina?
<Piripuz> Si
<krabador> allora, fai quanto detto
<krabador> quella schermata è il grub.
<Piripuz> Non posso mettere kernel precedenti
<krabador> Piripuz, hai mai effettuato operazioni di rimozione di essi?
<Piripuz> Scusate ho avuto un problema
<krabador> Piripuz, hai mai effettuato operazioni di rimozione di essi?
<krabador> Piripuz, apri il terminale
<krabador> Piripuz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Piripuz, dpkg -i | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Piripuz> Non posso non sono connesso...
<Piripuz> non mi posso connettere...
<krabador> Piripuz, mi dispiace, senza informazioni dirette non ha senso stare qui in assistenza
<Piripuz> Quindi che dici secondo te cosa posso farcela?
<Piripuz> fare?
<krabador> connettiti con un cavo lan
<Piripuz> Non posso è un fisso
<gigirock> ?
<krabador> Piripuz, servono risultati precisi di comandi , per avere assistenza
<Piripuz> Ok va bene grazie comunque
<krabador> fai un file di testo con i risultati dei comandi che ti vengono indicati
<krabador> e postali da dove stai scrivendo
<krabador> oppure fa una foto e postala
<krabador> !image | Piripuz
<ubot-it> Piripuz: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Piripuz> Ok ora provo a spostare il PC e torno
<Piripuz> No niente fisicamente non ci riesco credo che reinstallerò ubuntu...
<krabador> Piripuz, controlla bene la seconda voce dall'alto di grub
<krabador> Piripuz, ma non hai / ti possono prestare un cavo lan?
<Piripuz> no ce l'ho, ma sta da un altra parte della casa, il computer è fisso e non ho due prese libere accanto al modem
<Piripuz> La seconda voce è "opzioni avanzate per ubuntu"
<Piripuz> ah no lì ho kernel più vecchi...
<krabador> Piripuz, bingo
<krabador> dicesi anche "sveglia!!!!" :D
<Piripuz> 3.13.0-65 va bene?
<krabador> Piripuz, il penultimo in ordine cronologico
<salerno91> ciao
<salerno91> c' è qualcuno a cui poso chiedere consiglio
<salerno91> praticamente dovrei integrare octave tra le shell standard di ubuntu
<salerno91> senza modificarele variabili d' ambiente
<salerno91> come se matrixlab sia un liguaggio integrato nel sistema
<salerno91> consigli ?
<krabador> salerno91, modificare bashrc ?
<salerno91> non va
<salerno91> in più se sostituisco i percorsi nel file con quelli di octave succede un macello
<salerno91> e se li aggiungo è come se non lo avessi fatto
<krabador> salerno91, consulta la documentazione di octave
<salerno91> ma è infinita XD
<salerno91> speravo in un aiuto veloce xD
<salerno91> cmq grazie :)
<krabador> salerno91, per questioni su software particolare, si consulta la loro documentazione
<salerno91> volevo chiedere un' ultima cosa ... esiste una lista di applicazioni da terminale, precisamente sono interessato ad un  file manager ed a un tool di gestione delle risorse
<salerno91> ed a un clint irc
<krabador> htop , per gestire, irssi come client
<krabador> midtnight commander
<krabador> last file manager
<krabador> ma google is your friend
<salerno91> sisi ho visto su google sono tantissimi fino a mo mi piace molto mc
<krabador> !chat | salerno91
<ubot-it> salerno91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> il canale è loggato.
<salerno91> i'm sorry
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-03
<roc27> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno di voi sa come risolvere i problemi  di connessione con la internet kety 3 in ubuntu 15.04
<BlueX> ragazzi buongiorno, da ieri ho scaricato linux sul mio portatile. Scaricato e installato tramite USB. Sinceramente per il pc portatile che ho mi sembra più leggero windows 7 che non questo linux. Mi sapete dire perchè? Ho un hp con AMD A8 (quadCore da 2ghz) doppio chipsetGrafico(R5 e HD  Radeon) 4GB di ram. Ho scaricato la versione 15.04
<cristian_c> BlueX: 'doppio chipset grafico'
<cristian_c> BlueX: come va a temperature?
<lasa81> ciao a tutti...sto cercando di installare pipelight su ubuntu 14.04 seguendo questa guida
<lasa81> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<lasa81> ho però un dubbio...quando ho lanciato l'installazione ho letto nel terminale che vanno dati dei consensi (se il  mio inglese nn mi inganna ehhehe) non so però dove...ora vi metto il tutto su pastebin
<lasa81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lasa81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12646045/
<lasa81> come posso fare a dare la conferma delle licenze?
<cristian_c> lasa81: l'ultima libreria è opzionale
<cristian_c> lasa81: le altre risultano accettate se hai letto bene
<cristian_c> anche perchè il terminale dice che il plugin è attivo
<lasa81> ahh ok...allora non capisco perchè il passaggio successivo della guida non avvenga...:(
<cristian_c> quale passaggio?
<lasa81> Visitare la pagina di test per il plugin Silverlight. Si avvierà così la configurazione in Wine di Silverlight. ho visitato la pagina di test ma non parte nessuna configurazione...
<cristian_c> lasa81: browser?
<lasa81> ho sia firefox che chromium (mi basterebbe far partire silverlight con chromium però..non ho esigenza di utilizzarlo con firefox)
<cristian_c> lasa81: about:plugins
<cristian_c> !paste | lasa81
<ubot-it> lasa81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lasa81> cristian_c: non compare tra i plugin pipelight....
<lasa81> !screenshot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screenshot'
<krabador> e wine ce l'hai ?
<lasa81> si krabador
<lasa81> lo avevo installato qualche tempo fa non per pipelight...non l'ho mai usato
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lasa81> cristian_c: krabador http://imgur.com/SqgmXUo
<cristian_c> lasa81: lo stesso anche in firefox?
<lasa81> sempre col comando di prima cristian_c?
<cristian_c> comando?
<cristian_c> digita l'indirizzo nella barra degli indirizzi
<lasa81> si si cristian_c...sto guardando..qui su firefox c'è..ma dice che c'è un errore...ora faccio lo screenshot
<lasa81> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/x1MLZTJ
<cristian_c> lasa81: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<lasa81> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12646263/
<cristian_c> lasa81: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lasa81> fatto... pastebin anche di questo cristian_c?
<Carlin0> ovvio
<lasa81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12646324/
<cristian_c> lasa81: allora
<cristian_c> hai fatto un po' un macello
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto un repository abbastanza misterioso
<cristian_c> mediahuman.com
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto due ppa di pipelight
<lasa81> ehh cristian_c...sono l'asso dei macelli purtroppo...
<cristian_c> lasa81: in più hai aggiunto un ppa di wine
<lasa81> quindi meglio levare tutto?
<cristian_c> lasa81: tutte cose che potevi specificare quando hai esposto il problema
<lasa81> hai ragione cristian_c non mi ricordavo di aver aggiunto queste repo..
<cristian_c> lasa81: hai ben visto quali danni possono generare
<Carlin0> lasa81, ma levami una curiosità : a che ti serve pipelight ?
<lasa81> Carlin0: purtroppo sia timvision che skyonline usano silverlight...
<cristian_c> lasa81: sicuro?
<cristian_c> non è che sono passati a flash/html5?
<lasa81> cristian_c: sicuro
<Carlin0> aaaahh non so , non ho quelle cose
<lasa81> magari ci fossero passati cristian_c
<lasa81> sicuramente la prossima volta piuttosto che provare a usare guide consigliate sui forum pincopallino sto fermo e aspetto...
<lasa81> almeno evito di incasinar tutto..sarà stata la fretta o la poca voglia di chiedere..
<cristian_c> lasa81: magari seguire il wiki, utilizzare i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | lasa81
<ubot-it> lasa81: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> non è questione di chiedere ma di consultare risorse ufficiali, affidabili
<lasa81> già. cristian_c ...
<Carlin0> o se non ufficiali ma senza incasinare tutto il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Carlin0: che poi ha usato due ppadi pipelight
<cristian_c> non uno
<cristian_c> pi
<cristian_c> più quello wine
<lasa81> ora come posso sistemare?
<cristian_c> considerando che wine è nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Carlin0> cristian_c, ha pure dei repo denominati "unstable"
<Carlin0> ppa
<cristian_c> lasa81: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> cme consiglio
<cristian_c> !ripristino | lasa81
<ubot-it> lasa81: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> così riparti su  nuove basi
<lasa81> adesso mi stampo la guida di ripristino e la faccio subito..
<cristian_c> lasa81: occhio a quando avvii la live
<cristian_c> lasa81: se hai 15.04, seleziona 'aggiorna da 15.04 a 15.04'
<cristian_c> se l'opzione non c'è, scegli Altro
<lasa81> no no..ho la 14..04
<cristian_c> selezioni la partizione ma senza attivare la casella 'formatta'
<cristian_c> cioè non va formattata la partizione
<cristian_c> lasa81: ah, ok stesso discorso
<cristian_c> 'aggiorna da 14.04 a 14.04'
<cristian_c> in enrambi i casi poi procedi
<lasa81> oook
<lasa81> provo
<lasa81> grazie mille per ora...
<cristian_c> su 'altro/manuale', installi su / senza formattare la partizione
<abacadaba> sono su Lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. Siccome uso una chiavetta internet per collegarmi ad internet, vorrei trasformare il mio notebook in un hotspot wifi. Su windows uso connectify..
<cristian_c> abacadaba: senplicemente crei una rete ad hoc
<abacadaba> ah hum
<abacadaba> non so come si fa
<abacadaba> creo una nuova connessione?
<abacadaba> di tipo wifi?
<abacadaba> l'ho creata
<abacadaba> ora mi sto connettendo alla rete wifi
<abacadaba> da me creata
<abacadaba> hum
<abacadaba> non credi sia il procedimento corretto
<abacadaba> cristian_c: so che è facile, aiutatm!
<Arkyos> Buongiorno. Volevo farvi una domanda. Ieri notte ho provato per la prima volta ad installare mediawiki, purtroppo senza successo. Ho scaricato il pacchetto, l'ho spacchettato in /var/www/, ma poi non riesco a capire cosa fare per vederlo su browser, ho provato in tutti i modi. Qualcuno sa come fare?
<cristian_c> abacadaba: ?
<cristian_c> abacadaba: ma hai aperto il network manager?
<cristian_c> !nm | abacadaba
<ubot-it> abacadaba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<abacadaba> cristian_c: si, ho aperto
<cristian_c> Arkyos: che devi fare?
<cristian_c> abacadaba: nella guida wiki è scritto come fare
<cristian_c> abacadaba: ovviamente, suppongo che la connessione 3g funzioni, vero?
<abacadaba> cristian_c: ho creato la rete wifi ad-hoc
<abacadaba> cristian_c: la connessione 3g funziona
<Arkyos> cristian_c: vorrei creare una wiki per potere sbobinare le lezioni dei corsi, liberamente modificabile dagli iscritti
<cristian_c> abacadaba: hai aperto il link?
<abacadaba> cristian_c: solo che non ho capito cosa devo fare dopo aver creato la rete wifi
<abacadaba> cristian_c: non so che significa aprire il link
<Arkyos> La wikia non mi permette la libertà e la personalizzazione che mi offre mediawiki. Ma sono scarso
<cristian_c> abacadaba: link = collegamento
<cristian_c> hiperlink
<cristian_c> hy
<abacadaba> aaaaah
<cristian_c> Arkyos: ok, ma in nesso con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> il
<abacadaba> aperto aperto
<Arkyos> cristian_c: è che sono su debian (ok, lo ammetto), e quindi il problema è qui
<abacadaba> cristian_c: grazie
<Arkyos> nelle cartelle
<cristian_c> !chat ! Arkyos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ! Arkyos'
<cristian_c> !chat | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arkyos> scusami, cristian_c
<abacadaba> cristian_c: ho fatto tutto come dice la guida
<abacadaba> cristian_c: ho creato la rete ad-hoc tutto secondo la guida
<cristian_c> abacadaba: ottimo
<Alesssio> Ciao. Sto provando ad installare lubuntu ma non riesco a connetere in wifi. Dove vedo la lista delle reti?
<abacadaba> cristian_c: grassie
<cristian_c> Alesssio: cosa stai utilizzando adesso?
<cristian_c> abacadaba: di niente
<Alesssio> lubuntu in modalita prova
<cristian_c> Alesssio: se fsi clic sull'icona del network manager, dovrebbe esserci
<cristian_c> nell'area di notifica
<Alesssio> vedo solo von connections selezionabile. Ethernet networks è grigio....
<Alesssio> vpn
<cristian_c> Alesssio: lol
<Alesssio> provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> Alesssio: quale wifi hai sul tuo pc?
<cristian_c> Alesssio: se riavvii la live scompare
<abacadaba> cristian_c: quando hai tempo mi dici come devo proseguire
<cristian_c> abacadaba: se l'hai creata, sei a posto
<Alesssio> in che senso che tipo?
<Alesssio> portatile hp del 2008
<cristian_c> Alesssio: digita in un terminale: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | Alesssio
<ubot-it> Alesssio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abacadaba> cristian_c: ma io ho acceso il wifi del mio telefono e non vede reti wifi
<cristian_c> abacadaba: nessuna?
<abacadaba> nessuna
<cristian_c> abacadaba: e forse il problema è del tuo cellulare
<abacadaba> cristian_c: no, dai..ha sempre funzionato egregiamente
<cristian_c> BlueX: no privato
<cristian_c> abacadaba: di solito il cellulare becca tutte quelle in zona
<abacadaba> si ma in zona non c'è nulla
<Alesssio> non fa niente....
<abacadaba> quindi è tutto ok
<cristian_c> abacadaba: ok
<abacadaba> cristian_c: ok che il mio telefono funziona :)
<cristian_c> Alesssio: non restituisce niente?
<Alesssio> no niente
<abacadaba> cristian_c: ti lascio un po di fiato
<cristian_c> abacadaba: intendo il wiki
<cristian_c> abacadaba: molto semplicemente, come l'hai chiamata la rete?
<abacadaba> connessionealnokia
<cristian_c> Alexandro: non è è possibile
<abacadaba> ma ssid è keywind
<cristian_c> Alesssio: pastebinna comunque
<cristian_c> !paste | Alesssio
<ubot-it> Alesssio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> abacadaba: posta una schermata
<abacadaba> ok
<BlueX> Ragazzi allora? per sfruttare al massimo il mio pc? cambio la versione?
<abacadaba> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xk53g6xQDaAyveUbaEQb
<BlueX> Amd A8 quadcore con doppio chipsetgrafico
<cristian_c> BlueX: come vanno le temperature?
<BlueX> boh
<cristian_c> BlueX: controllale
<cristian_c> anche a occhio
<cristian_c> e l'autonomia?
<BlueX> esce aria fredda dalla ventola del portatile
<BlueX> autonomia l'ho appena staccato
<cristian_c> BlueX: se va a palla, non va bene
<BlueX> la ventola l'ho messa sempre attiva dal bios
<cristian_c> BlueX: potrebbero esserci entrambe le gpu accese
<BlueX> e va così poco  fluido?
<cristian_c> abacadaba: sicuro di averne creata una?
<BlueX> poi all'apertura di una cartella carica per 2/3 secondi...
<cristian_c> abacadaba: posta anche una schermata del network manager stesso
<cristian_c> BlueX: perché sempre attiva?
<BlueX> perchè su windows ci gioco e uso un po' di ovc. comunque posso anche disattivare questa opzione
<abacadaba> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jfwHLMdTjW9CSr522jmp
<cristian_c> abacadaba: ok
<cristian_c> BlueX: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> !paste | BlueX
<ubot-it> BlueX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BlueX> okok
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12646961/
<cristian_c> abacadaba: esattamente come l'hai configurata? In dettaglio....
<Alesssio> Non riesco a vedere la rete wifi...
<cristian_c> BlueX: come hai installato i driver?
<cristian_c> BlueX: comunque, confermo, hai due gpu attive contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> Alesssio: metti su pastebin
<BlueX> dalle impostazioni ho lasciato i driver per ubuntu
<BlueX> ritorno dopo pranzo! a dopo
<cristian_c> BlueX: come hai installato i driver?
<akis24> eh
<BlueX> non li ho installati forse
<BlueX> lasciami scritto come fare
<cristian_c> akis24: eheheh
<BlueX> perfavore, a dopo
<cristian_c> BlueX: magari lascia scritto cos'hai fatto, quando torni
<cristian_c> così che chi legge si farà un'idea della situazione
<cristian_c> cosicché
<Flashblack> buongiorno, vi scrivo perchè ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti... in pratica ogni volta che esce il pop-up con la scritta che ci sono aggiornamenti disponibil, io clicco per installarli, metto la password ma  l'installazione  si blocca in quanto mi dice che richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati. Come posso fare?   https://www.filepick
<Flashblack> er.io/api/file/O6ZGbXfRNSxp80Hj1jGQ (screenshot dell'errore)
<Flashblack> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> Flashblack: a fare cosa?
<Alesssio> Ciao. Sto provando lubuntu provvisorio (senza installazioni). Ma non riesco a vedere rete wifi....
<krabador> Alesssio: se hai broadcom, non va installata a mano
<krabador> *va installata a mano
<Alesssio> ho un router draytec....
<krabador> Alessio , apri terminale , software-properties-gtk , abilti tutte le spunte tranne sources , e la togli alla voce cdrom
<krabador> chiudi, torni nel terminale , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produrrà un link , incollalo qui
<Alesssio> no nessun link
<Flashblack> buongiorno, vi scrivo perchè ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti... in pratica ogni volta che esce il pop-up con la scritta che ci sono aggiornamenti disponibil, io clicco per installarli, metto la password ma l'installazione si blocca in quanto mi dice che richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati. Come posso fare? https://www.filepicker.i
<Flashblack> o/api/file/O6ZGbXfRNSxp80Hj1jGQ (screenshot dell'errore)
<krabador> Flashblack: apri terminale
<krabador> Flashblack: sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Flashblack
<ubot-it> Flashblack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Alesssio: se hai fatto tutto correttamente deve aver prodotto un link
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<Flashblack> ok ora?
<krabador> fa il pastebin
<Flashblack> ok
<krabador> e incolla qui il link del pastebin
<Flashblack> devo scrivere pastbin nel terminale?
<Flashblack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12647398/
<Flashblack> E' questo?
<krabador> Flashblack: hai messo PPA che sono offline
<krabador> e bloccano il processo di installazione
<krabador> e aggiornamento
<Flashblack> ah non sapevo
<Flashblack> cioè non so neache come si mettono o cosa siano questi ppa
<Flashblack> scusa, non sono molto esperto
<krabador> si si , seguendo guide non ufficiali
<krabador> come per installare ad esempio popcorn time
<krabador> che proprio lui , è andato
<ExPBoy> eh i ppa
<krabador> Flashblack: software-properties-gtk   da terminale, va nella tab "altro software" fa un immagine , premendo il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | Flashblack
<ubot-it> Flashblack: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Flashblack> ok
<Flashblack> http://imgur.com/gFGgI0V
<Flashblack> ecco
<krabador> Flashblack: togli la spunta ai 2 di popcorn time, chiudi la finestra, alla richiesta di aggiornare chiudi, torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin
<Flashblack> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/12647567/
<krabador> Flashblack: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> e stai apposto
<Flashblack> ok grazie e mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> sta attento a seguire guide non ufficiali
<krabador> quello che succede , è proprio questo
<Flashblack> quindi come dovrei fare per installare programmi es popcorn time?
<krabador> Flashblack: vai al cinema , e prendi l'originale
<krabador> o fai il signup ad un servizio legale
<krabador> e non hai problemi :D
<Flashblack> in realtà ho sky, solo che alcuni film e serie tv lì non ci sono ed era per vedere quelli che l'avevo installato. Grazie e mille comumque :)
<krabador> Flashblack: se un software non è presente nei repository ufficiali , consulta la documentazione ufficiale di tal software
<krabador> per vedere le metodologie messe a disposizione per l'installazione
<Flashblack> aaa ho capito grazie
<krabador> il PPA raramente può andar bene
<krabador> in quanto è mantenuto volontariamente da gente che se se ne sbatte
<krabador> succede quello che ti è successo
<Flashblack> meglio evitarlo quindi
<krabador> ce ne sono di gestiti molto bene
<krabador> ma sono pochissimi
<Flashblack> ah ok capito
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Flashblack> grazie e altrettanto
<Arkyos> comunque, qualcuno ha avuto problemi con il lettore di sd card?
<BlueX> allora eccomi!
<BlueX> Sono andato in Impostazioni- Software e aggiornamenti e poi Driver aggiuntivi
<BlueX> La batteria è scesa drasticamente, Senza usarlo, con schermo spento ma pc acceso, in 2 ore è sceso dal 100% al 34%
<BlueX> questo è come ho impostato la parte driver http://i62.tinypic.com/15i47dg.png
<BlueX> ciao cristian
<BlueX> riesci a leggere cosa ti ho scritto?
<BlueX> Sono andato in Impostazioni- Software e aggiornamenti e poi Driver aggiuntivi! http://i62.tinypic.com/15i47dg.png
<BlueX> La batteria è scesa drasticamente, Senza usarlo, con schermo spento ma pc acceso, in 2 ore è sceso dal 100% al 34%
<cristian_c> BlueX: 'installato manualmente'
<cristian_c> ti avevo chiesto appunto come li hai installati
<BlueX> ehm, non ho fatto nulla
<cristian_c> certo certo
<BlueX> in realtà ieri sera stava la spunta al primo rigo
<cristian_c> si è installato 'mmanualmente' da solo
<BlueX> di certo non so installare da terminale
<cristian_c> BlueX: è normale  ch la 'spunta' riguardasse la prima opzione
<cristian_c> dato che è l'opzione  di default
<BlueX> ma andava una chiavica comunque
<cristian_c> BlueX: leggo 'installato manualmente', qualcosa hai fatto
<BlueX> l'unica cosa che ho installato è eclipse
<BlueX> che mi serve per l'università
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> BlueX: e poi: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<BlueX> compreso la parte dopo " | "?
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo ubuntu-drivers -l
<cristian_c> BlueX: sì
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices && sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648233/
<BlueX> come faccio a controllare che sia tutto ok?
<cristian_c> manual_install: True
<cristian_c> BlueX: mancano i risultati dei comandi precedenti
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648344/
<BlueX> tutti insieme
<cristian_c> BlueX: hai fatto un po' un casino
<cristian_c> BlueX: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BlueX> mi sono usciti vari link
<cristian_c> !paste | BlueX
<ubot-it> BlueX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648383/
<cristian_c> BlueX: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648407/
<cristian_c> BlueX: hai attivatp i repository proposed, come mai?
<BlueX> centra qualcosa la JVM per eclipse?
<cristian_c> BlueX: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> BlueX: con i proposed, no
<BlueX> dice cche non posso vedere perchè non sono superuser
<cristian_c> puoi
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648498/
<cristian_c> BlueX: apt-cache policy fglrx && apt-cache policy fglrx-core
<BlueX> bluex@Bluex-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~$ apt-cache policy fglrx && apt-cache policy fglrx-core
<BlueX> fglrx:
<BlueX>   Installato: (nessuno)
<BlueX>   Candidato:  2:15.200-0ubuntu4.2
<BlueX>   Tabella versione:
<BlueX>      2:15.200-0ubuntu4.2 0
<BlueX> Ops...
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648534/
<flashdrive> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con lubuntu live: si ferma sulla scritta lubuntu e non va più avanti. Provato a ricreare l'installazione e mo dice che la usb è read only. Qualche idea?
<cristian_c> BlueX: prima di tutto disattiva i repository proposed
<BlueX> ehm....come si fa?
<cristian_c> flashdrive: qual pc?
<cristian_c> BlueX: come li hai attivati?
<BlueX> che sono?
<flashdrive> acer portatile
<BlueX> se l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto senza accorgermene
<flashdrive> usb kingston 32gb
<cristian_c> BlueX: bene, sempre senza accorgertene, apri software e aggiornamento
<cristian_c> i
<cristian_c> flashdrive: puoi essere più preciso sul pc?
<BlueX> poi?
<flashdrive> acer 4651
<cristian_c> BlueX: guarda la lista dei repo
<cristian_c> !image | BlueX
<ubot-it> BlueX: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BlueX> da quale scheda? Software per ubuntu, altro software, aggiornamenti, autenticazione, driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador> flashdrive: spegni la macchina, estrai la pendrive, aspetta un minuto , reinserisci la pendrive, accendi, fa partire , al menu di lubuntu premi f6 , selezioni nomodeset
<cristian_c> BlueX: software per ubuntu
<flashdrive> nomodeset?
<krabador> flashdrive: il menu è quello in cui puoi scegliere se far partire l'installazione , o la sessione di prova , e seleziona, dopo nomodeset la prima voce
<flashdrive> ok
<flashdrive> provo
<flashdrive> a dopo
<flashdrive> grazie
<BlueX> https://imgur.com/bKSOB0T
<cristian_c> BlueX: Aggiornamenti
<BlueX> https://imgur.com/khhPPZv
<banished> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> BlueX: disattiva i proposed
<BlueX> ok fatto
<banished> ho un vecchio notebook che vorrei usare per usare mame, mi da questo messaggio all'avvio impossibile avviare windows poichè il file seguente manca o è danneggiato system32 config system
<banished> cosa devo fare per installare lubuntu da chiavetta usb?
<cristian_c> BlueX: ricarica gli aggiornament, poi c'è da rimuovere gli fglrx che sono mezzi sciancati
<BlueX> ehm non mi ricordo quali fossero gli aggiornamenti...
<BlueX> o meglio non mi ricordo il codice da terminale
<cristian_c> BlueX: ma hai fatto clic su Chiudi?
<BlueX> ah ecco, avevo lasciato aperto, ora sta aggiornando la cache
<BlueX> ha finito
<cristian_c> ok
<BlueX> ora?
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx | pastebinit
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648857/
<cristian_c> BlueX: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<BlueX> mi sache è rimasta solo una
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648912/
<cristian_c> BlueX: dì la verità, hai scaricato il driver dal sito
<BlueX> guarda ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta in vita mia stanotte alle 2, stamattina mi sono installato eclipse e riportato i file pdf per studiare. Ho cercato di capire come far fuzionare al meglio le schede video, ma non ci avevo capito nulla e mi sono collegato alla chat
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-core | pastebinit
<BlueX> Dato che si parla così tatno bene di ubuntu, fluido leggero ecc... e poi lo installo e va na chiavica, ci so rimasto un po' così. Non ho provato nessuna stringa da terminale
<cristian_c> BlueX: non conta il come, ma il cosa
<cristian_c> BlueX: peraltro, ti sono state date spiegazioni, fin dall'inizio
<cristian_c> BlueX: dopo insistenze, tu stesso hai amesso un calo drastico della batteria
<cristian_c> BlueX: ma a quel punto avevi già fatto danni
<cristian_c> i proposed non si abilitano da soli, ad esempio
<BlueX> veramente tu mi hai chiesto della batteria e io ti avevo risposto che non l'avevo ancora provato
<BlueX> i proposed li ho attivati pensando fossero aggiornamenti normali
<cristian_c> BlueX: e delle temperature
<cristian_c> BlueX: quindi non è 'che non hai fatto nulla'
<BlueX> le temperature non ho scaricato nulla, ho messo la mano davanti alla ventola
<cristian_c> BlueX: ma hai lanciato il comando?
<BlueX> l'unica cosa che ho fatto prima di entrare in chat è alcuni comandi per eclipse e la spuntaa quegli aggiornamenti
<BlueX> si ho fatto, inserito la pass ma non fa nulla
<cristian_c> vediamo
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12649040/
<BlueX> ora ha finito
<cristian_c> BlueX: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<BlueX> non fa nulla quel comando
<cristian_c> BlueX: ritorna il prompt?
<BlueX> sisi
<cristian_c> quindi è ok
<BlueX> finish?
<cristian_c> BlueX: vai in driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> BlueX: e posta una schermata
<flashdrive> ho provato con f6, durante il caricamento alcune voci sono ok(in verde) altre compare una lineetta rossa. alla fine sparisce la videata con le scritte e diventa tutto nero (senza freccia)... Chiavetta guasta?
<BlueX> https://imgur.com/14H3es5
<cristian_c> flashdrive: non hai comunque risposto alla mia domanda
<cristian_c> BlueX: hai notato che la spunta è sulla prima opzione?
<cristian_c> BlueX: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<BlueX> sisi come era all'inizio
<BlueX> ieri notte
<flashdrive> che domanda cristian_c?
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12649293/
<cristian_c> flashdrive: di quale pc si parla?
<cristian_c> flashdrive: risultano ancora gli fglrx, fai un riavvio
<cristian_c> intendo gli fglrx vecchi
<flashdrive> (beh forse sei tu che non hai visto la risposta di prima) ACER TM4651
<davide> canon mg3500 nno stampa in wireless solo col cavo usb
<davide> è possibile in wifi stampare
<davide> eppure è wifi..con win ok
<flashdrive> Più  che altro vorrei determinare se è l'hw difettoso o se c'è un impedimento sw alla scrittura
<davide> so..ubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> è vero, acer 4651
<cristian_c> ho visto ora
<cristian_c> flashdrive: fammi controllare
<flashdrive> per hw intendo la chiavetta
<cristian_c> flashdrive: pentium m
<cristian_c> !forcepae | flashdrive
<ubot-it> flashdrive: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> davide: come l'hai aggiunta?
<davide> col cavo usb
<cristian_c> flashdrive: inoltre, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> davide: intendo in ubuntu
<davide> ho attaccato il cavo usb e la ricobosciuta subito
<davide> stampa
<flashdrive> lubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<davide> in wif ino
<davide> devo rifare da capo
<cristian_c> davide: intendo dal pannello stampanti
<davide> nno ocapisco
<cristian_c> flashdrive: ok
<BlueX> Eccomi ho riavviato il pc
<cristian_c> flashdrive: come hai creato la pendrive?
<cristian_c> BlueX: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<BlueX> Ad avviarci ci mette pochissimo, ma ad aprire firefox per la prima volta l'ho visto un po' lentuccio,
<cristian_c> davide: apri la finestra stampanti
<davide> chiedo scusa
<flashdrive> cristian_c: con Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.0.exe
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12649493/
<davide> tuto risolto
<davide> :)
<cristian_c> BlueX: la prima volta è normale
<davide> ero io che facevo un operazione sbaglaita
<cristian_c> davide: come?
<davide> dcudsate tanto
<cristian_c> flashdrive: l'md5 del file .iso è corretto?
<flashdrive> si
<cristian_c> davide: puoi spiegare, pe favore?
<BlueX> cristian_c: per imparare i vari codici per terminale, dove posso dare un'occhiata? almeno i fondamentali
<cristian_c> BlueX: ok, ora stai usando i driver open
<BlueX> il che immagino sia un bene :D
<cristian_c> !documentazione | BlueX
<ubot-it> BlueX: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> BlueX: ora apri driver aggiuntivi
<BlueX> https://imgur.com/9aZYfFt
<BlueX> può essere che linux non riesca a sfruttare al meglio questo amd a8? perchè per essere un quadcore da 2ghz (togliendo che la cache è ridicola) dovrebbe essere un po' più reattivo (non intendo alla prima apertura=
<cristian_c> BlueX: scegli la seconda o la terza opzione
<cristian_c> BlueX: ricordo che hai due gpu attive
<cristian_c> come ti è stato spiegato
<cristian_c> flashdrive: ok
<BlueX> quale delle due utilizza il chipset non interno?
<BlueX> quale delle due opzioni*
<cristian_c> BlueX: tutte e due sono attive, e al momento tutte e due usano gli open
<cristian_c> BlueX: la seconda o la terza
<cristian_c> fglrx o fglrx-updates
<cristian_c> inizia con fglrx
<BlueX> da come parli, sembra che il fatto che siano attive entrambe provochi pesantezza...
<cristian_c> flashdrive: hai aperto il link della pagina wiki?
<BlueX> scelto la seconda
<cristian_c> BlueX: consuma il doppio, scalda il doppio
<cristian_c> BlueX: ok, screenshot
<BlueX> st ancora applicando le modifiche... c'è un modo per disattivarne una?
<cristian_c> BlueX: dall'utilità catalyst
<cristian_c> ma prima devi installare i driver che stai installando
<BlueX> ok terminato, sta selezionata la seconda
<cristian_c> BlueX: riavvia
<BlueX> ok, però me ne devo andare
<BlueX> eccomi
<cristian_c> BlueX: installa il catalyst control center
<BlueX> basta che lo scarico dal sito?
<cristian_c> BlueX: e: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> BlueX: no
<cristian_c> !info ccc
<ubot-it> Package ccc does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info amdcccle
<ubot-it> Package amdcccle does not exist in vivid
<BlueX> cristian per quanto rapido scarivi i comandi penso che anche tu sia un bot XD
<flashdrive> si cristian_c, purtroppo il problema persiste in quanto la p.drive è in modalità read-only e non si riesce a scrivere nulla
<cristian_c> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubot-it> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:15.200-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 4976 kB, installed size 14502 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<cristian_c> BlueX: posta il risultato
<cristian_c> BlueX: e poi: sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<cristian_c> flashdrive: ma prima o dopo universal?
<BlueX> fglr-amdcccle dice comando non trovato, il secondo invece
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12649686/
<BlueX> ora scappo, se mi lasci il codice da inserire nel terminale per installare il catalyst ti dico grazie :D A stanotte!
<flashdrive> cristian_c: dopo aver installato la iso sulla flash ha funzionato per un po' di giorni. Poi un giorno si è bloccato il pc e da quel momento la flash si prsenta in read-only (anche vista da win). Si legge benissimo ma non si riesce a scrivere
<krabador> flashdrive, allora semplicemente formatta e rifalla
<cristian_c> fglrx-amdcccle è già alla versione più recente.
<cristian_c> È stato impostato fglrx-amdcccle per l'installazione manuale.
<cristian_c> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 7 non aggiornati.
<krabador> flashdrive, mettici in conto che puo' essersi rovinata
<krabador> flashdrive, le flashdrives non sono concepite per essere usate come delle unità ssd
<flashdrive> sì lo so, ma l'ho usata occasionalmente per qualche mese, forse era già difettosa in partenza. Tuttavia, vorrei accertarmi che non ci sia un blocco sw (magari a seguito del blocco)
<krabador> flashdrive, formatta e rifa la pendrive, se nel pc partiva, non c'è niente del genere
<flashdrive> ho provato format, kingston_format_utility.exe, killdisk --> tutti dicono disco protetto da scrittura
<krabador> flashdrive, controlla che non ci sia veramente una levetta di protezione
<krabador> flashdrive, per favore, se la tua presenza qui è finalizzata alla riparazione di questa pendrive, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<ls960> .
<krabador> !ciao | ls960
<ubot-it> ls960: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<flashdrive> veramente krabador lo scopo non era propriamente una riparazione hardware (conosco il regolamento), ciò che mi interessava capire (e forse può interessare anche altri) è capire come e se un sw possa aver interagito con la pen drive a tal punto da settarla in read only.  Dal test che ho fatto con una utility-crc, semvra che ./boot/grub/loopback.cfg
<flashdrive> sia danneggiato. Qui c'è il file
<flashdrive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12649919/
<krabador> flashdrive, nessun software interagisce con niente
<krabador> in live
<krabador> se non personalmente l'utente , in maniera diretta
<cristian_c> flashdrive: ma il tuo scopo è installare lubuntu sull'hard disk?
<krabador> flashdrive, ad altri , non interessa che, molto semplicemente , le sessioni continuate e continuative in pendrive, possono portare a corruzioni della stessa
<krabador> sia la pendrive, sia la partizione, sia i files, per via di come viene montato e smontato il device
<krabador> nelle sessioni live
<krabador> per questo, non puo' essere paragonata ad un'installazione reale. quindi, se non hai provato a ricreare una nuova tabella partizioni nel device, e ricreare una nuova partizione in cui ricreare la live, da gparted
<krabador> da questo momento in poi , non sei ontopic, in ubuntu-it
<flashdrive> ho un dubbio: e se bloccandosi il pc avesse"sparato" qlc alla pen drive?  (
<flashdrive> magari spiegherebbe perché loopback.cfg risulti in errore?) ok grazie delle info, comunque molti altri hanno questo problema, CIAO
<krabador> flashdrive, non riguarda ubuntu
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<krabador> comunque molti altri hanno questo problema ---> lo risolvono, insieme a te, altrove
<krabador> pc si blocca ---> estrema probabilità di indici di partizione corrotti, con tutto quello che ne viene.
<krabador> !chat | flashdrive
<ubot-it> flashdrive: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> flashdrive: ma non hao detto se il tuo scopo è installare sh hard disk
<cristian_c> hai
<flashdrive> ciao a tutti, grazie dei vs suggerimenti (krabador: vado di là, se ci sei ti spiego perché secondo me era un argomento utile) bye
<cristian_c> non lo sapremo mai :-/
<krabador> flashdrive, non è un argomento utile, la sessione live su usb non è concepita per essere affidabile in quotidianità
<flashdrive> infatti non era uso quotidiano (cmq continuo in it-chat)
<krabador> non c'entra nulla
<Sara1312> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Sara1312
<ubot-it> Sara1312: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Sara1312> se premo su ubuntu quando mi chiede con quale sistema operativo proseguire mi dice che c'è un errore e non capisco dove sia il problema.
<Sara1312> come se mancassero elementi
<Sara1312> per proseguire
<krabador> Sara1312, ed è utile riportare precisamente quell'errore
<krabador> per poter cercare di contestualizzare il proble,ma
<Sara1312> ok riproverò e guarderò con precisione l'errore
<Sara1312> ciao
<krabador> hai l'errore, allora?
<Sara1312> ''impossibile caricare l'applicazione o il sistema operativo. File necessario mancante o contenente errori
<Sara1312> file: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<cristian_c> !image | Sara1312
<ubot-it> Sara1312: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Sara1312> un immagine dell'errore? ok aspetta
<cristian_c> Sara1312: dicono tu abbia wubi, e lo si nota anche dal messaggio
<krabador> Sagitt, hai installato da dentro windows, vero?
<cristian_c> noooo
<cristian_c> sara, non sagitt
<krabador> Sara1312,
<krabador> la domanda era la tua
<Sara13122> eccomi
<Sara13122> rimandami il link di dove postare l immagine
<Johnno> salve
<krabador> !image | Sara1312
<ubot-it> Sara1312: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Sara1312, allora, se hai installato dentro windows
<Johnno> avrei un porblemino con file manager
<krabador> Sara1312, hai usato un software chiamato wubi, che fa installare il sistema come fosse un programma in windows
<krabador> Sara13122, ed è una modalità altamente sconsigliata
<krabador> appunto perchè da una marea di problemia
<Sara13122> http://imgur.com/y7WVAGq
<krabador> Sara1312, carica windows, disinstalla ubuntu da installazione/ applicazioni
<krabador> Sara1312, per favore leggi quello che ti si sta scrivendo
<krabador> Sara13122, con il supporto di installazione, esegui un'installazioen reale, che puo' essere affiancata a windowa
<Sara13122> lo disinstallo quindi?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Johnno
<ubot-it> Johnno: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !installazione | Sara13122
<ubot-it> Sara13122: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Johnno> ho un problema con Gestore File: ho tolto la spunta a mostra i menù, e non so come rimetterla
<Sara13122> non ho capito
<cristian_c> Johnno: hai tolto la spunta dal menù stesso?
<Johnno> si
<Sara13122> vabbe grazie
<cristian_c> Johnno: un attimo
<cristian_c> Johnno: hai ubuntu con la barra sul lato sinistro?
<Johnno> si
<cristian_c> Johnno: digita: dconf-editor
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Johnno> non è installato
<cristian_c> installalo
<Johnno> (che brutta sensazione essere un newbie hahahahahahaha)
<Johnno> e sudo mi dà problemi perchè si blocca all'inserimento della pw
<Johnno> non mi fa scrivere ma se premo invio lo prende
<cristian_c> Johnno: non si blocca
<cristian_c> semplicemente non la mostra mentre la scrivi
<Johnno> aaaah hahahahahaha
<Johnno> mi hai aperto un mondo: ho risolto anche il problema dell'installazione da tar.gz, che mi richiedeva sudo
<cristian_c> Johnno: make install?
<Johnno> dconf editor avviato
<Johnno> esatto
<Johnno> cosa devo fare da dconf editor
<cristian_c> Johnno: org > gtk > settings > file-chooser
<Johnno> ok e ora?
<cristian_c> Johnno: posta una schermata
<Johnno> http://i62.tinypic.com/2gvu8aa.jpg
<Johnno> posso usare un imagehost diverso da quello consigliato vero?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> Johnno: ok, togli la spunta a show-hidden
<Johnno> non è ricomparso
<Johnno> ma dalla descrizione show-hidden è riferito a i file nascosti o meno
<cristian_c> uhm, infatti dovrebbe mostrare i file nascosti, ma non mi torna
<cristian_c> Johnno: premi ctrl+h nella tua home
<cristian_c> Johnno: infatti
<Johnno> ok fatto
<cristian_c> Johnno: entra in .config
<Johnno> poi
<cristian_c> Johnno: la vedi la cartella nautilus?
<Johnno> no
<cristian_c> files?
<Johnno> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<Johnno> fia che ho xubuntu non ubuntu
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<cristian_c> Johnno: scusa, ma hai parlato di barra sulla sinistra
<cristian_c> o meglio, hai confermato
<Johnno> la barra è sulla sinistra
<Johnno> il pannello
<cristian_c> Johnno: ok, allora in .config vedi thunar?
<Johnno> si
<cristian_c> Johnno: rinomina thunar in backup_thunar
<cristian_c> se è una cartella
<Johnno> sisi è una cartella e ho fatto
<cristian_c> Johnno: bene, riavvia la sssione
<cristian_c> fai il logout, insomma
<Johnno> sisi
<Johnno> torno subito
<Johnno> eccomi
<Johnno> dovrebbe essere risolto?
<cristian_c> prova ad aprore thunar
<cristian_c> i
<Johnno> ci sono gli stessi file dell'0altro
<cristian_c> ?
<Johnno> accels.scm
<Johnno> uca.xml
<cristian_c> Johnno: che stai facendo?
<Johnno> nulla
<cristian_c> Johnno: ci sono i menu in thunar?
<Johnno> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> il problema è solo con thunar?
<Johnno> si
<cristian_c> Johnno: ctrl+m
<Johnno> asd
<cristian_c> Johnno: se vuoi puoi rinominare backup_thunar nuovamente in thunar
<cristian_c> in .config
<Johnno> lo ha ricreato
<Johnno> lo butto
<Johnno> un altra cosa
<cristian_c> per ripristinare la vecchia configurzione
<cristian_c> ok, se vupi
<Johnno> quando installo un gioco con steam
<Johnno> non me lo avvia
<cristian_c> Johnno: per nascondere i file nascosti, premi ctrl+h
<Johnno> ok
<cristian_c> Johnno: su steam, non saprei, dipende anche dal gioco, penso
<Johnno> mh
<Johnno> speedrunners
<cristian_c> Johnno: magari se lanci il client dal terminale, può darti maggiori info sul problema
<Johnno> client steam?
<cristian_c> Johnno: io vado
<cristian_c> ciao
<Johnno> ok grazie mille
<lasa81> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Johnno: no, intendo il programma steam
<cristian_c> ciao
<lasa81> ciao cristian_c
<lasa81> stavo provando a ripristinare come mi dicevi oggi..seguendo la guida qui sopra
<lasa81> ma... quando arrivo a TIPO INSTALLAZIONE non vedo l-opzione AGGIORNA UBUNTU XX.XX A UBUNTU XX.XX
<krabador> lasa81, puoi eseguire il ripristino, anche facendo partire la normale procedura di installazione , selezionando "altro" come destinazione, selezionando la root del vecchio sistema
<krabador> assicurandoti che l'opzione di formattazione NON SIA spuntata
<krabador> andando tranquillamente avanti
<krabador> fa un'altro utente, sposti poi i dati che ti servono dal precedente al nuovo, una volta finita l'installazione
<lasa81> uhm... krabador... qualcosa di piu automatico? ho paura di sbagliare
<krabador> è perfettamente la stessa cosa
<lasa81> .. non proprio visto che devo creare un altro utente krabador
<krabador> lasa81, eh beh, solo i laureati ci riescono
<lasa81> in realta dovrei ripristinare credo solo i repo visto li ho incasinati
<krabador> lasa81, durante la procedura di installazione, dopo il punto che ti ho detto , te lo chiederà lui
<lasa81> ok...spe che provo
<krabador> tutto nel simpaticissimo schermo della procedura di installazione
<krabador> a prova di errore
<lasa81> ok..mo provo
<lasa81> krabador:  il ripristina presente nella schermata dopo aver selezionato ALTRO ricarica solo le partizioni nella tabella soptr
<lasa81> sopra
<krabador> e che cosa ti ho detto prima?
<krabador> lasa81, <krabador> lasa81, puoi eseguire il ripristino, anche facendo partire la normale procedura di installazione , selezionando "altro" come destinazione, selezionando la root del vecchio sistema
<krabador> <krabador> assicurandoti che l'opzione di formattazione NON SIA spuntata
<krabador> <krabador> andando tranquillamente avanti
<lasa81> Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<lasa81> Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.
<krabador> lasa81, ma tu
<krabador> hai selezionato la root del sistema che devi ripristinare?
<lasa81> se è quella dove c'è scritto UBUNTU 14.04.03 lts nella colonna sistema allora si
<lasa81> ho 3 partizioni ntfs di cui una con win7, una partizione swap e una ext4 con sopra ubuntu..ho selezionato quella con sopra ubuntu
<krabador> stasto destro , usa come file system ext4 con journaling, punto di mount   /
<krabador> *tasto
<krabador> e lascia la formattazione DESELEZIONATA
<lasa81> tasto dx del mouse nn da segnali di vita
<lasa81> (se seleziono la partizione)
<krabador> casella sotto "change"
<lasa81> ahh cazz...ma spe...non è che devo fare tutto sto giro perchè sto utlizzando il live della 14.04.3 invece della 14.04?
<lasa81> sono 2 cose diverse?
<lasa81> cmq nella casella sotto change (cioè nel menu a tendina dove devo selezionare il device per l'intallazione del boot loader)   il tasto dx  non lo prende
<lasa81> ah spe
<lasa81> ok
<lasa81> niente...son 5 min che nn va avanti..
<lasa81> rieccomi..
<lasa81> krabador:  ci sei ancora?
<lasa81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lasa81> siccome non vorrei star li a ripristinare tutto il sistema (in fondo non mi da errori e funziona tutto) vorrei capire se è possibile ripristinare solo le repo
<lasa81> ecco come sono messo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12652710/
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-04
<BlueX> sera
<cbrown> ciao a tutti
<cbrown> Sto seguendo (di nuovo, per me "semi-niubbo") questa guida per la mia scheda http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI Ebbene su un mio altro sistema (12.02 upgradato a 14.04) era tutto ok, ora su 14.04.3 al "make" ho errore.
<cristian_c> cbrown: è cambiato il kernel
<cristian_c> su 14.04.3 c'è il kernel della 15.04, ovvero 3.19
<cristian_c> !paste | cbrown
<ubot-it> cbrown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cbrown> ok questo era l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678039/
<cristian_c> Preparing to compile for kernel version 3.9.0
<cristian_c> O.o
<cbrown> infatti non capisco - ripeto sono un novellino - perché sull'altro sistema il procedimento andava.. non c'era il kernel 3.9.0 nemmeno lì (credo)
<cristian_c> File not found: /lib/modules/3.9.0-25-generic/build/.config
<cristian_c> cbrown: ls -l /lib/modules
<cbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678070/
<cristian_c> Start a Terminal and get the latest source code of Video4Linux and the TechniSat diver, extract these and apply the patch:
<cristian_c> hg clone -r 9976 http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<cristian_c> uhm, vediamo
<cbrown> ok sto riprovando. mi da 1210 files updated
<cbrown> riprocedo, che dici?!
<cristian_c> cbrown: aspetta
<cbrown> ok
<cristian_c> cbrown: sai a cosa serve l'opzione -r?
<cbrown> mmh
<lasa81> ciao gente...son riuscito a far andare pipelight!!.. o almeno...su firefox si...su chromium no...e naturalmente  ho bisogno di farlo partire su chromium...ho provato a dare il comando systemcheck ed effettivamente qualche errore me lo da..ora vi pasto il risultato
<lasa81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cbrown: specifica ik numero di revisione del repository
<cristian_c> revisiome numero 9976
<lasa81> ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678118/
<cristian_c> lasa81: hai ripristinato?
<lasa81> no cristian_c .. ci ho provato ieri ma avevo paura di fare del casino perchè dovevo farlo "manualmente"...ovvero selezionare la root..ecc...
<cbrown> e non va bene per i miei intenti?
<lasa81> in ogni modo ho tolto le repo che non servivano...disinstallato e reinstallato pipelight e su firefox funziona...
<cristian_c> cbrown: significa che hai selezionato una versione specifica dei repository
<cbrown> ah ok mi è più chiaro il comando ora
<cristian_c> uhm, vediamo
<lasa81> cristian_c: sul paste che ho messo ho capito che mi mancano delle librerie..non ho però capito se mancano tutte quelle elencate nell'ultima parte oppure solo alcune
<cristian_c> cbrown: comunque hai detto 'files updated', quindi riprova a compilare
<cristian_c> lasa81: i proposed più i ppa hanno fatto danni ai pacchetti, c'è poco da girarci intorno
<cristian_c> anche disattivandoli, non ritorni alle versioni precedenti
<cbrown> niente, stesso errore
<cristian_c> cbrown: è collegata alla porta usb?
<cbrown> no pci
<cristian_c> ah
<lasa81> scusate...caduta la connessione
<cristian_c> cbrown: lspci -k | pastebinit
<cbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678192/
<cbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678192/
<cbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678192/
<cbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678192/
<cbrown> ops
<cristian_c> :O
<lasa81> cmq cristian_c perdona la mia ignoranza, io sicuramente sono incapace e magari nn sto seguendo in modo corretto le metodologie per utilizzare al meglio ubuntu,  però è come se mi ritrovassi a dover rimappare la centralina dell'auto perchè  il clacson non funziona..è un paragone un pò del cavolo ma è giusto per farti capire che a parte pipelight nn
<lasa81> ho mai avuto problemi..
<lasa81> sicuramente non ne voglio provocare ultieriori..
<cristian_c> cbrown: vecchiotto il pc
<cristian_c> lasa81: non è l'esemoio corretto
<cbrown> sicuramente
<cristian_c> non è il clacson che non funziona, hai danneggiato il motore
<cbrown> ma sto digitando da un macair ;-P
<lasa81> si si lo so cristian_c.. ma tutto funziona bene a parte pipelight... :)
<cristian_c> cbrown: lol
<cristian_c> lasa81: sì, ma a quanto ho visto , con i proposed c'è poco da fare
<cristian_c> a meno di lavorare su apt
<cristian_c> con i ppa al limite avresti dovuto disinstallare roba, disattivare i ppa e reinstallare i pacchetti
<cristian_c> se possibile
<Carlin0> lasa81, è come quando fresi i cilindri , dopo non potrai restringerli
<lasa81> si ma Carlin0... l'auto va ancora senza problemi eh..
<lasa81> se poi devo buttar via il motore formatto e amen... ^_^
<Carlin0> se non hai problemi sei a posto ...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> i proposed sono proprio la cosa da non attivare, perché poi tornare indietro potrebbe essere impossibile
<lasa81> no dai..a parte sti esempi fuori luogo che ho fatto...alla fine ho tolto tutte le repo inutili...disintallato wine e pipelight...reinstallato entrambi e su firefox pipelight funziona...su chromium invece no
<cristian_c> cbrown: http://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64
<Carlin0> è possibile tornare indietro solo teoricamente , in pratica io ci ho provato ma non funziona
<cristian_c> cbrown: quantidi quei passi hai eseguito correttamente?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: con i proposed è un casino, visto che coprono tutti i pacchetti dei repo
<Carlin0> cristian_c, lo so , il downgrade è pressochè impossibile
<cristian_c> poi magari ci sono regole di atp per bloccarli
<cristian_c> apt
<lasa81> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> una tecnica mi pare forse siste, ma ne vale la pena?
<lasa81> https://imgur.com/EK4bCGC ora ho lasciato solo queste repo attive
<Carlin0> cristian_c, ti dico che ho provato ma è solo teoria
<cbrown> tutti
<cbrown> ovviamente oltre il make che mi da errore non vado
<cristian_c> Carlin0: appunto, fa primacon un ripristino, che neanche deve formattare
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok, un attimo
<lasa81> cristian_c: ieri quando ho provato a fare il ripristino non mi dava l'opzione che descriveva nella guida... non c'èra AGGIORNA UBUNTU XX.XX A UBUNTU XX.XX
<cristian_c> lasa81: sì,o so
<lasa81> dovevo farlo manualmente...e sinceramente non ho le competenze per poterlo fare...va a finire sicuro che faccio su del casino
<cristian_c> l'avevo immaginato nel caso peggiore
<lasa81> non faccio prima...faccio danni..
<cristian_c> lasa81: ti si segue
<cristian_c> lasa81: e se ancora non sei sicuro, fai un backup
<cristian_c> lasa81: intendo passo passo
<lasa81> ieri un altro tipo mi stava dicendo di selezionare ALTRO..poi selezionare la partizione di root...ext4 ccon journalin..mi ero già incasinato li...
<lasa81> ma come mai non viene fuori la funzione AGGIORNA A ... come nella guida ufficiale?
<Carlin0> lasa81, credo che la guida non sia aggiornata
<lasa81> Carlin0: quindi han tolto una funzionalità automatica utile...? O_o
<lasa81> in effetti è verificata con ubuntu 12.04... io ho la 14.04
<lasa81> inizialmente avevo pensato fosse perchè la live è una 14.04.3 e io, a suo tempo, avevo fatto l'installazione della 14.04
<cristian_c> lasa81: ehehehe
<cristian_c> possibilissimo
<cristian_c> lasa81: con qualche screenshot magari ti si aiuta
<cristian_c> cbrown: sto guardando
<cbrown> Leggevo questo "Have linux-installation which allows to build external kernel modules" su quest'altra guida http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678336/. Forse è lì il problema?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> dadove l'hai presa?
<cbrown> E' il README di questo pacchetto skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09
<cristian_c> make -C /home/carlo/Scrivania/v4l-dvb-0276304b76b9/v4l
<cristian_c>  wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/0276304b76b9.tar.bz2
<cristian_c> cbrown: ho confrontato il tuo metodo con quello di ciò di cui stai parlando adesso
<cristian_c> il numero di revisione è identico
<cristian_c> stessa versione di v4l-dvb
<cbrown> forse devo rimuoverla e rimetterla, intendo v4l-dvb, perché l'ho aggiornata all'ultima version e poi ho rimesso la rev di cui parliamo
<cristian_c> cbrown: e le patch sembrano pure lemstesse rispetto a quanto scritto su askubuntu
<cristian_c> cbrown: ahhhhhhhhh
<cristian_c> e allora dillo prima....
<cbrown> ma mi è venuto in mente solo adesso.. che ne so, eheheh
<cristian_c> ok, allora rifai tutto
<cbrown> uso rm, vero?
<cristian_c> cbrown: dipende da cos'hai fatto fino ad ora
<cbrown> ok... un attimo
<chalit> ciao a tutti ho acceso ubuntu 14/04 64 bit ed è sparita la barra degli strumenti in alto  e perfino la barra laterale con tutti i programmi, non posso fare nulla
<cbrown> Ho una cartella v4l-dvb in /home/carlo/ (quella su cui forse ho fatto un po' casino) ed una v4l-dvb-0276304b76b9 sulla Scrivania (quella della procedura di ask)
<cbrown> rimuovo tutto e ricomncio?
<cristian_c> cbrown: sì, ma esattamente specifica tutti i comandi che hai digitato
<cristian_c> chalit: qualcosa avrsi fatto
<cristian_c> avrai
<chalit> cristian_c, se l'ho fatta non so cosa
<cbrown> eh ho fatto un bel po' di prove, ma credo che l'intoppo sia stato quando ho sostituito col drag-and-drop la cartella v4l-dvb con l'ultima release
<chalit> cristian_c, si puo fare qualcosa o devo reinstallare tutto?
<cristian_c> cbrown: ergo, se non puoi dare informazioni, non so dirti come ripristinare la situazione precedente
<cristian_c> chalit: fornisci dettagli del pc, sistema, ecc....
<chalit> cristian_c, è un lenovo 12 pollici 6 giga ram , processore pentium i5
<cristian_c> chalit: quale ubunu?
<cristian_c> t
<chalit> cristian_c, ubuntu 14/04 64 bit
<cristian_c> chalit: con unity? Quando l'hai installato?
<cbrown> ok per ora grazie cristian_c devo andare.. ma credo che mi rifarò sentire ..
<chalit> cristian_c, posso entrare in modalità provvisoria ma non so cosa fare
<cristian_c> chalit: comunque non esiste pentium i5
<chalit> cristian_c, lenovo x220
<ExPBoy> chalit, i processori montati su quel pc sono intel da i3 a i7 ora bisogna vedere cosa monta il tuo
<chalit> ExPBoy, i5
<ExPBoy> si ma n on pentium
<cristian_c> chalit: con unity? Quando l'hai installato?
<chalit> cristian_c, si con unity installato un mese fa circa
<cristian_c> chalit: hai fatto aggiornamenti? Hai installato driver?
<albertone69> giorno...scusate un informazione ho tolto win 7 e installato unbuntu 14.04 64 bit....siccome uso virtual dj...ma qui ce mixxx molto interessante ma non funziona sul mio hp dv9000
<chalit> cristian_c,  si tutti gli aggiornamenti proposti dal SO
<cristian_c> albertone69: contestualizza 'non funziona'
<chalit> cristian_c, ma niente di particolare negli ultimi giorni
<cristian_c> chalit: ctrl+alt+t
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<chalit> cristian_c, non succede nulla
<cristian_c> chalit: il puntatore funziona?
<chalit> cristian_c, si e posso anche aprire un film che è sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> chalit: c'è solo lo sfondo del desktop?
<chalit> cristian_c, lo sfondo e le icone delle cose che avevo sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> chalit: e se premi alt+f2?
<chalit> cristian_c, nulla!
<cristian_c> chalit: se fai clic destro sul desktop che opzioni hai?
<chalit> cristian_c, nuova cartella,nuovo documento, ordina icone per nome, mantieni allineate,cambia sfondo scrivania
<cristian_c> chalit: ok, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> asoetta prima di farlo
<cristian_c> chalit: per uscire ctrl+alt+f7
<chalit> cristian_c, gia fatto
<chalit> cristian_c, entra nel terminale ed esce
<cristian_c> chalit: ok, ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> una volta nella shell, fai il login se richiesto, e poi digita: sudo apt-get update | less
<chalit> cristian_c, login:
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> chalit: fatto ciò, fai una foto e postala
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chalit> cristian_c, come faccio a fare la foto?
<cristian_c> chalit: non hai una fotocamera?
<chalit> cristian_c, ho il cell ma poi?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chalit> cristian_c, https://imgur.com/pB0Uf3Y
<cristian_c> chalit: premi q o esc
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> chalit: poi digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> chalit: poi digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | less
<cristian_c> scusa, avevo sbagliato
<chalit> cristian_c, il secondo comando?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> il primo era monco
<chalit> cristian_c, altra foto?
<cristian_c> chalit: sì
<chalit> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/2mzrV3y era andato in tilt anche il pc da dove scrivo ho dovuto riavviare
<KiwiBattery> Salve avrei un problema con blender,quando vado ad editare un template mi si presenta una cosa grande nera.
<cristian_c> chalit: premi esc o q
<KiwiBattery> ho lubuntu
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> chalit: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | less
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: quale pc?
<KiwiBattery> Scheda video vuoi?
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: quale pc?
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: anche scheda viddo
<KiwiBattery> composto
<KiwiBattery> Con windows xp era tutto apposto,
<KiwiBattery> una nvidia riva tnt 2 64 pro.
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: quale pc?
<chalit> cristian_c, Is: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: cpu, mobo
<cristian_c> chalit: elle esse
<KiwiBattery> intel pentium quad core 2.40
<KiwiBattery> mobo?
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: scheda madre
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: di pentium ce ne sono tanti, quale pentium?
<KiwiBattery> dove vedo tutto?
<cristian_c> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: non conosci lctuo pc?
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: ma l'hai assemblato tu?
<KiwiBattery> no
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: l'hai assemblato presso un negozio specializzato?
<KiwiBattery> è vecchiotto,renditi conto che ha 256 mb di ram
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: ottimo, non serve altro
<KiwiBattery> ok
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: non hai neanche lontanemente i requisiti per far girare blender su lubuntu
<cristian_c> a malapena lubuntu
<KiwiBattery> su xp va..
<cristian_c> !nouveau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nouveau'
<KiwiBattery> può essere che non ho installato i driver?
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: xp è un sistema operativo di fine anni 90 non più supportato da microsoft
<cristian_c> il discorso che fai non ha lalcun senso
<KiwiBattery> Si.Se parte con xp dovrebbe partire anche con lubuntu?
<KiwiBattery> .
<KiwiBattery> *.
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: lubuntu non è un os fine anni 90
<cristian_c> ed è già un miracolo che si avvii
<ExPBoy> KiwiBattery, mia nonna è miss italia
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: 256 mb di ram, pentium non si sa, grafica 3d
<cristian_c> fatti il conto
<ExPBoy> eh
<KiwiBattery> ExPBoy interessante..
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: senti
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c a sto punto ritorno su xp...
<chalit> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/KXKZYwY
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: acoomadati, nob hai alcun supoorto o aggiornamento, andrebbe bene pure win 95, ci scommetto
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c posso farti uno screenshot per farti capire BENE il problema?
<ExPBoy> KiwiBattery, scusa ma con quella ram è impossibile che giri
<KiwiBattery> invece si.Lo fa,
<ExPBoy> ok problema risolto
<ExPBoy> ciao
<cristian_c> NV04	Riva TNT, TNT2	Fahrenheit
<KiwiBattery> Nvidia riva TNT,TNT2 64 Pro.
<cristian_c> e forse forse supporta anche i nouveau, pensavo fossimo a livello driver vesa
<cristian_c> con i 1024x768 se tutto va bene, ma senza accelerazione 2d
<KiwiBattery> Quindi?
<cristian_c> chalit: senon abaglio sei già entrato concun altro nick, qui, in questo giorni
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c una domanda,se scarico il file exe di blender e scarico wine,paritrà di sicuro.
<chalit> cristian_c, non con questo problema
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: puoi fare gli esperimenti che vupi, ma non è argomento di supporto in questo canale
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: domanda mia: su xp usi i driver uffiiciali nvidia?
<KiwiBattery> si.
<cristian_c> chalit: puoi provare a resettare unity
<chalit> cristian_c, come si fa?
<cristian_c> chalit: intanto premi esc o q
<cristian_c> !unityreset | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<KiwiBattery> Rieccomi con un altro errore ^^.Adesso mi appare solo 1024x768 prima 1280 mi usciva...
<KiwiBattery> Nessuno mi aiuta? Grazie mille.
<cbrown> ciao
<cbrown> vorrei riproporre il mio quesito originale perché non ho fatto alcun passo in avanti...
<cbrown> Sto seguendo questa guida per la mia scheda http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI (o questa che è tutto sommato identica http://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64) Ebbene su un mio altro sistema (12.02 upgradato a 14.04) era tutto ok, ora su 14.04.3 al "mak
<cbrown> e" ho errore.
<cbrown> Per chi avesse pazienza ne ho già parlato qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12679129/
<iofoxog> buongiorno , sono vento qui per un problema . Il problema consiste nel fatto che : quando ho finito l'installazione di ubuntu mi appare la scritta riavvia ora per poi riavviarsi con la seguente scritta "press enter  (poi non ricordo)" quando lo vado a premere il tasto enter  succede che mi riporta alla schermata del mio pc . come posso fare a prose
<iofoxog> guire l'installazione ?
<cristian_c> iofoxog: la schermata del tuo pc?
<iofoxog> si nel senso che viene riavviato per poi andare su schermo nero con un errore nei boot
<iofoxog> adesso è la 3a volta che sto rinstallando ubuntu
<cristian_c> iofoxog: ma a parte questo, la live va bene?
<iofoxog> in che senso ?
<cristian_c> iofoxog: non hai provato la modalità live, prima di installare?
<iofoxog> a ho capito , và benissimo
<cristian_c> iofoxog: puoi postare una schermata?
<iofoxog> no perchè questo succede nella schermata iniziale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> iofoxog: b3h, una foto puoi postarla comunque, no?
<Iofoxog> Allora ecco l'errore : please remove installation media and close the tray (if any) e poi continua
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: non è un errore
<Iofoxog> Come devo fare per continuare ? ( visto che se premo enter non succede niente )
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: dvd o usb?
<Iofoxog> usb
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: hai rimosso la usb come richiesto dal messaggio?
<Iofoxog> Si ma non cambia assolutamente niente
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: premi esc
<Iofoxog> poi ?
<Iofoxog> Intanto lo sto reinstallando che avevo premuto enter
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: cosa accade?
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: ?
<Iofoxog> 5 secondi scusa ma si sta rinstallando porta pazienza scusa
<Iofoxog> Chiedo scusa ma credo tempo 20 minuti che si rinstalla
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: se devi fare come ti pare, non serve domandare in supporto
<Iofoxog> No davvero scusa ma mi ero sbagliato
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: che succede?
<Iofoxog> Comunque dopo dovrò premere Esc senza la chiavetta o con ?
<cristian_c> Iofoxog: semplicemene, fai quello che è indicato nel messaggio
<cristian_c> t
<Iofoxog> Ok grazie
<Iofoxog> Grazie della disponibilità buona giornata
<gpuccio> salve, qualcuno ha un problema di automatico logout su ubuntu 14?
<gpuccio> dopo qualche minuto pare che il server graphico crasha e ritorna alla pagina di login
<franco123> Salve ho fatto un pasticcio e non riesco ad accedere ai s.o., ho due dischi e 1 ubuntu ed 1 xp su ogni disco questa è la situazionehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/12680764/
<cristian_c> !dettagli | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<franco123> avevo un dual boot che mi dava la possibilità di accedere ai vari s.o., ora ho soltanto un errore di miss sistema operativo
<cristian_c> franco123: spiega cos'hai fatto
<cbrown> cristian_c: mi chiedevi che passaggi che ho effettuato per il mio problema ad installare la skystar2. Li ho messi qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12680834/
<cristian_c> cbrown: oltre a questi comandi, avevi fatto altro?
<cbrown> senti ho installato i media_build come indicato qui http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers (basic approach) perché ricordavo di averli messi anche sull'altro sistema
<cristian_c> franco123: no privato
<franco123> cristian  scusa ma non conosco bene la chat
<cristian_c> franco123: spiega la situazione attuale
<franco123> All'accensione ho soltanto il messaggio di miss s.o., con il disco di grub accedo ai due ubuntu e non ai due xp
<cristian_c> cbrown: le istruzioni nel paste sono diverse da quelle linkate su linuxtv
<cristian_c> *postate
<cristian_c> franco123: xp è stto installato dopo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> franco123: come mai due xp? O.o
<cbrown> cristian_c: intendi dove ho indicato come cartella di destinazione /home/carlo/v4l-dvb/ ?
<cristian_c> cbrown: proprio i comandi sono diversi
<franco123> cristian_c l'ultima operazione che feci giorni fa era la reinstallazione di ubuntu sul disco da 500 che si era bloccato dopo che avevo installato  un driver incompatibile,   ma dopo era tutto regolare , do due xp in quanto ho fatto una installazione senza accesso alla rete per problemi di eventuali virus e per poter continuare comunque ad usare vec
<franco123> chi programmi
<cristian_c> il fatto che siano due mi sembra strano :D
<cristian_c> comunque,
<franco123> cristian_c comunque era pratico con il dual boot che mi faceva accedere dove volevo
<cristian_c> franco123: che cosa intendi con 'il disco di grub'?
<cristian_c> franco123: sì, ma non capisco comunque il doppio xp
<franco123> il cd supergrub
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> franco123: che cosa accade esattamente quando accendi il pc?
<cbrown> cristian_c: allora vedo tar   xfj 1721.tar.bz2    nel mio "riassunto" mentre in linuxtv c'è     tar xfj TechniSat_SkyStar2-PCI_r2.8_080709.tar.bz2     ma il contenuto dei pacchetti è lo stesso
<franco123> cristian_c appare solo il messaggio mis s.o. o qualcosa di simile e si ferma
<cristian_c> cbrown: per esempio, in uno c'è git, nell'altro hg
<cristian_c> franco123: passo passo
<cristian_c> franco123: e magari aiutati anche con foto
<franco123> cristian_c allora debbo spegnere  e riaccedo da un altro pc, ti trovo tra 5 minuti?
<cristian_c> franco123: sì
<cbrown> cristian_c: git non lo vedo proprio e comunque mi pare di aver usato solo hg
<cristian_c> cbrown: su linuxtv c'è
<cristian_c> Retrieving the Source Code & Building/Compiling the Modules
<cristian_c> il link che hai postato
<cbrown> ah ok, ma scusa che cosa implica sta cosa? o_O
<cristian_c> cbrown: mi hai mostrato la pagina si linuxtv dicendo che avevi seguito quella, mentre nel paste ci sono altri comandi
<cristian_c> a questo punto, ti avevo chiesto, oltre ai comandi contenuti nel paste, avevi fatto altro?
<cbrown> cristian_c: le ho fatte tutt'e due (una non mi bastava)
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok, ma a parte quei comando hai eseguito operazioni?
<cbrown> cristian_c: a parte cancellare la cartella v4l-dvb e rifare la procedura, no. Comunque ora ho due cartelle: una media_build e una v4l-dvb
<cbrown> entrambe nel percorso /home/carlo/
<cristian_c> da dove hai tirato fuori skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09/?
<cbrown> cristian_c: dal file 1721.tar.bz2
<cristian_c> ah, quindi l'hai estratta
<cristian_c> cbrown: per questo avevo domandato
<cbrown> sì, ora cerco dove l'avevo preso ma poi sarò afk per una ventina di minuti
<franco123> cristian_c ho l'immagine di quello che appare  dopo l'avvio, come te la mando?
<cristian_c> cbrown: cos'hai estratto dal tar.bz2?
<cristian_c> !image | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cbrown> cristian_c: era qui http://skystar-2.com/drivers-1721.tar.bz2.html
<cristian_c> cbrown: cos'hai estratto dal tar.bz2?
<cbrown> cristian_c: conteneva la cartella skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok
<cristian_c> cbrown: poi hai usato cd?
<cbrown> sì.. dentro questa cartella c'è la patch
<cristian_c> cbrown: hai copiato i due file nella tua home
<cristian_c> e poi hai applicato la patch, ma dove?
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok
<cristian_c> cbrown: quindi hai applicato la patch ai sorgenti nella cartella estratta, giusto?
<cbrown> cristian_c: devo rivedermelo , scusa devo staccare.. cmq mi pare proprio di sì
<cristian_c> e poi hai dato make per compilare i sorgenti nella cartella stessa, giusto?
<franco123> cristian_c https://imgur.com/jCmHDnV
<cristian_c> franco123: lo schermo è un po' fuori campo
<franco123> cristian_c non vedi sino a " Missing Operating system,"?? poi non c'è altro
<cristian_c> franco123: intendevo in cima
<cristian_c> 0 14 10de 0266 1458
<cristian_c> e manca il lato destro
<franco123> cristian_c https://imgur.com/qQ05RtX
<cristian_c> franco123: ok
<cristian_c> franco123: prima di questa schermata , cosa appare?
<franco123> cristian_c   c'è la schermata che scorre e si concluse così
<cristian_c> franco123: quale schermata? Cosa scorre?
<franco123> cristian_c un listato simile la verifica del bios, di solito dopo il Boot from CD/dvd veniva lanciato il dual boot
<cristian_c> franco123: per listato simile alla verifica del bios  intendi la schermata dopo quella del logo dell'azienda?
<cristian_c> franco123: e 'dopo il boot from cd/dvd'  intendi la schermata del grub?
<franco123> cristian_c quale azienda?? la produttrice del bios? si.
<cristian_c> franco123: sì
<cristian_c> franco123: del pc o della scheda madre
<franco123> dopo veniva l'elenco dei s.o.,   prima il produttore del bios poi processore, canali ecc
<cristian_c> franco123: e 'dopo il boot from cd/dvd'  intendi la schermata del grub?
<Johnno> ciao, volevo chiedere: come faccio per creare un collegamento ad un file sul desktop? è un .exe e dato che è infognato nel mio hd volevo mettermelo a portata di mano
<cristian_c> Johnno: un .exe su ubuntu? O.o
<Johnno> emulato con wine
<Johnno> è un mio vecchio gioco che mi è rimasto nel pc
<Johnno> e che quindi richiede dei file di dipendenza
<cuppls> salve
<franco123> cristian la schermata con l'elenco dei s.o. non so se fosse del grub
<cristian_c> Johnno: allora
<cristian_c> Johnno: puoi crrare collegamenti sul dsktop
<cristian_c> desktop
<cristian_c> Johnno: hai nity?
<cristian_c> unity
<cuppls> perchè tentando di installare g++ da terminale mi appare ciò : "andrea non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato."
<cristian_c> franco123: ti mostro un esempio
<cuppls> ?
<Johnno> no
<cuppls> ho ubuntu 14.04 su macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> franco123: http://i.stack.imgur.com/RHG5X.jpg
<cristian_c> Johnno: cos'altro?
<cristian_c> cuppls: allora
<Johnno> in che senso?
<franco123> cristian_c esatto, con tutte le righe dei 4 so
<cristian_c> cuppls: in macchina virtuale possono esserci differenze
<cristian_c> cuppls: rispetto a una reale installazione di ubuntu sulla macchina
<cristian_c> Johnno: hai detto che non usi unity, allora cosa?
<cristian_c> franco123: ok
<Johnno> ma per avviare l'.exe dici? Wine!
<cristian_c> franco123: ok, ora mi sono fatto un'idea, un attimo
<cuppls> e come posso fare ad installare g++?
<cristian_c> Johnno: no
<cristian_c> cuppls: non so come hai realizzato l'installazione nella macchina virtuale
<paolobale> ciao
<cristian_c> cuppls: ma in generale il tuo utente dovrebbe già far parte del gruppo sudo
<cuppls> ad esempio gpp l ho installato senza problemi
<cristian_c> cuppls: quindi controlla a quali gruppi il tuo utente appartiene
<cuppls> comunque ho creato una macchina con virtualbox, e tramite un'iso ho installato ubuntu
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c rieccomi! ho installato i driver   e mi arriva solo a 1020x780...prima normalmente a 1240 li arrivava
<cuppls> e come faccio a controllare questi gruppi?
<Johnno> ma il gioco non lo ho creato io, è un semplice eseguibile
<cristian_c> franco123: allora, se ho capito non puoi avviare nessun sistema operativo da hard disk perché il grub non compare, giusto?
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c aspetta 2 minuti e ritorno
<franco123> cristian_c perfetto
<cristian_c> cuppls: cat /etc/group
<cristian_c> cuppls: o ancora meglio: groups
<cristian_c> oppure da interfaccia grafiica 'utenti e gruppi'
<cristian_c> franco123: ok, e se invece provi il boot da live, cosa accade?
<paolobale> ho istallato ubuntu 15.04 e dopo un aggiornamento non vado oltre la password,sapreste aiutarmi
<cuppls> come posto il risultato qui?
<cristian_c> Johnno: sì, ma infatti ti ho chiesto se utilizzi unity
<cristian_c> !paste | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco123> cristian_c da live funziona regolarmente
<cristian_c> franco123: ok, quindi puoi bootare solo da cd/dvd e non da hard disk, giusto'
<cristian_c> ?
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12681866/
<franco123> cristian_c perfetto
<cristian_c> paolobale: contestualizza 'non vado oltre la password'
<Johnno> non lo so, il programma di default credo...
<cristian_c> franco123: l mia impressione è questa: o hai problemi hard disk, oppure devi reinstallare grub
<franco123> cristian_c come lo reinstallo grub?
<cristian_c> Johnno: controlla quale ambiente desktop stai utilizzando, è importante
<cristian_c> !grub | franco123
<ubot-it> franco123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Johnno> ma dove lo vedo?
<Johnno> (marò che noob hahaha)
<cristian_c> cuppls: molto strano, ma prova ad aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> Johnno: ti do il comando
<cuppls> mi diresti come fare cortesemente?
<paolobale> metto la password sparisce la schermata e poi la richiede,provo come ospite senza password sparisce la schermata e dopo poco riappare senza loggarmi
<cristian_c> Johnno: cho $DESKTOP_SESSION
<franco123> cristian_c non so se puoi vedere il mio primo intervento di oggi c'era la dituazione delle partizioni, c'erano due asterischi , uno per disco, mi sai dire se era una situazione corretta?
<cristian_c> Johnno: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> cuppls: digita su
<Johnno> xubuntu asd
<cristian_c> cuppls: poi, digita: whoami
<cristian_c> cuppls: e instanto posti la risposta
<cristian_c> Johnno: ok, xfce
<cristian_c> Johnno: e ti serve una scorciatoia sul desktop per l'eseguibile windows
<Johnno> uhuh
<cuppls> mi dice : andrea
<cristian_c> franco123: sì, ho visto un paste con le partizioni
<Johnno> avevo gia provato inserendo nel comando il percorso
<Johnno> ma mi dava errori strani
<cristian_c> franco123: ma io fossi in te ripristinrei grub, da live
<cristian_c> seguendo il wiki
<cristian_c> Johnno: quale comando?
<cristian_c> cuppls: sicuro di aver digitato su?
<Johnno> dell'interfaccia grafica crea avviatore
<Johnno> dall
<franco123> cristian_c certo proverò ma vorrei sapere se l'asterisco che dovrebbe indicare la partizione di avvio è corretto che ci sia su entrambi i dischi
<cuppls> scusami non avevo letto che dovevo digitare su , ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/12682043/
<cristian_c> Johnno: ok
<cristian_c> paolobale: l password dove?
<cristian_c> franco123: beh, dipende
<cristian_c> franco123: che forse si riferisce anche al bootloader di windows
<cristian_c> ma bis0gnerebbe vedere
<Johnno> eh ma quindi come faccio?
<franco123> cristian_c non riesci a recuperarlo e dargli un'occhiata?
<cristian_c> franco123: ha più senso fare una peova ripristinando grub, scegli tu su quale disco installarlo
<cristian_c> franco123: fai prima a chattare tu qui da live
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c eccomi
<cristian_c> cuppls: non hai fatto niente
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c il problema è che dopo  aver installato i driver arrivo solo a 1024
<KiwiBattery> cristian_cprima i 1280 li raggiungevo
<cristian_c> Johnno: 'errori atrani' <-- mostrali
<cuppls> e cosa devo fare? ho digitato su questa volta
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: quali driver?
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c prima i 1280 li raggiungevo e Minecraft partiva(Non chiedermi come)
<cristian_c> cuppls: whoami
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c Nvidia.
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: e dove li hai presi?
<Johnno> permesso negato
<Johnno> mi dice cosi
<KiwiBattery> Sito ufficiale.cristian_c
<KiwiBattery> Sito ufficiale cristian_c
<cristian_c> Johnno: dove appaiono questi 'strani errori'?
<cuppls> devo fare così : cat /etc/group whoami
<cuppls>  ?
<Johnno> quando avvio l'avviatore
<cuppls> se digito su esce
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: nvidia ha dismesso il supporto a quella scheda grafica per ubuntu da una vita
<cuppls> cat /etc/group
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: ti devi accontentare dei driver open
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c si ma prima riuscivo ad arrivare a 1280 e minecraft mi andava,ora 1080 e non parte...
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: qui non si da supporto per certe installazioni dal sito
<Johnno> sorry crashato firefox
<cristian_c> per quella scheda grafica, peraltro
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c almeno mi dici come disinstallarli? e ritornare come prima ? :/
<cristian_c> Johnno: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: non so come li hai installati
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: fai una cosa, aumenta la ram, non so che processore pentium tu abbia, ma aumenta la ram
<cristian_c> magari cambia scheda
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c da terminale.Se avessi i soldi per la scheda...e per la ram...
<cristian_c> almeno 512
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: da terminale come?
<cristian_c> cuppls: no
<Johnno> http://i60.tinypic.com/w0sx9z.jpg
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c cioè i soldi li ho ma..non ho voglia è-è
<cristian_c> cuppls: in che senso 'esce'?
<KiwiBattery> dando dei comandi cristian_c
<cuppls> da terminale digito su e mi da l'ultimo comando che ho scritto
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c tanto verso novembre prendo un tablet windows
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c e non so se linux ha supporto touch screem
<f843d0> cuppls: su e` su, non arrow key up. Digita esse u
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: bene, quando avrai voglia... scrivi come li hai installati
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c non ricordo i comandi.
<cuppls> aaaaah...scusate
<cristian_c> KiwiBattery: che qui ... non si ha voglia.... di perdere tempo per imprese su rottami
<f843d0> KiwiBattery: history puo` aiutare, cosi` come /var/log/dpkg.log
<cristian_c> f843d0: LOL
<cuppls> No passwd entry for user 'whoami'
<KiwiBattery> f834d0  grazie.
<f843d0> KiwiBattery: yw
<Johnno> cristian_c: ohi quindi? che devo fare?
<KiwiBattery> cristian_c 2015-10-04 12:34:59 install nvidia-current:i386 <nessuna> 304.128-0ubuntu0.0.1
<KiwiBattery> 2015-10-04 12:34:59 status half-installed nvidia-current:i386 304.128-0ubuntu0.0.1
<KiwiBattery> 2015-10-04 12:34:59 status unpacked nvidia-current:i386 304.128-0ubuntu0.0.1
<KiwiBattery> 2015-10-04 12:34:59 status unpacked nvidia-current:i386 304.128-0ubuntu0.0.1
<KiwiBattery> 2015-10-04 12:35:00 install nvidia-opencl-icd-304:i386 <nessuna> 304.128-0ubuntu0.0.1
<KiwiBattery> 2015-10-04 12:35:00 status half-installed nvidia-opencl-icd-304:i386 304.128-0ubuntu0.0.1
<cristian_c> Johnno: allora
<cbrown> cristian_c: sono qui again. mi dicevi: hai copiato i due file nella tua home -> SI, MA LASCIANDOLI NELLA CARTELLA "skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09"   e poi mi chiedevi dove ho applicato la patch (se quindi ho applicato la patch ai sorgenti nella cartella estratta, giusto?) -> SI    e poi ho dato make per compilare i sorgenti nella cartella
<cbrown>  stessa ->SI
<cristian_c> Johnno: una cosa pare si sia capita, il file .exe si trova su una memoria esterna, giusto?
<Johnno> si
<cristian_c> cuppls: pastebin
<cristian_c> Johnno: secondo me, dovresti spostare il gioco sull'hard disk interno
<cristian_c> potrebbero esserci problemi di questoctipo
<Johnno> eh ma ho paura di perderlo
<Johnno> non si possono risolverli?
<cristian_c> Johnno: poi se puoi, posta una schermata dell'avviatore
<cristian_c> Johnno: proviamo
<cuppls> dice solo quello
<cristian_c> cuppls: pastebinna lo steso
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12682216/
<cristian_c> cbrown: quindi hai applicato la patch nella cartella dei sorgenti, hai dato il make sempre nella cartella dei sorgenti ed è uscito l'errore?
<cristian_c> cuppls: bene, non hai capito
<cristian_c> cuppls: prima su
<cristian_c> cuppls: poi whoami
<Johnno> http://i62.tinypic.com/317b1ic.jpg
<cbrown> sì ero esattamente nella cartella /v4l-dvb/ nella mia home e ho dato il make
<cuppls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12682241/
<cuppls> whoami l ho scritto come password..giusto?
<cristian_c> Johnno: mi sembra un normale avviatore
<Johnno> si
<Johnno> ma nel comando c'è il percorso file
<cristian_c> Johnno: prova a copiare il gioco sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok
<cristian_c> cuppls: non ci siamp
<cristian_c> cuppls: password, la password di root
<cristian_c> Johnno: sì, ok, ma prima copia il gioco, poi rifai l'avviatore con il percorso interno, proviamo
<cuppls> la password all'avvio di ubuntu? se si lho messa e mi da lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> cuppls: cioè?
<cristian_c> autenticazione non riuscita?
<cuppls> si
<cristian_c> cuppls: allora non pare essere la password giusta
<cristian_c> l'avrai digitata mal
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> cbrown: un attimo, che recupero il paste
<cuppls> ho riprovato più volte, ma non cambia
<cbrown> cristian_c: ok quale dei tanti? :-P
<Johnno> stesso errore
<cristian_c> cuppls: hai cose strane nella tua vm, un utente che non fa parte del gruppo sudo, password non accettate, io non so come hai effettuato l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> cbrown: un attimo di pazienza
<f843d0> Johnno: stai lanciando wine? Quale e` il path che stai specificando al launcher?
<cbrown> cristian_c: prego
<Johnno> no io ho fatto un avviatore con un livello di empirismo altissimo
<Johnno> e basta
<Johnno> vorrei appunto sapere se è possibile creare un avviatore di wine impostato sulla lettura di quel file
<cristian_c> Johnno: il problema potrebbe essere quello ipotizzato da f843d0 , vediamo
<Johnno> non saprei spiegarti meglio, su winzozz clicchi col destro e poi su crea collegamento
<f843d0> Johnno: la difficolta` e` in wine: non gradisce che lanci in un path differente
<f843d0> Johnno: se apri un terminale, e provi a lanciare wine /[path]/[to]/[your]/[ELF]...
<f843d0> Johnno: vedrai che probabilmente restituisce errore
<cuppls> ieri ho dato questo comando : sudo /usr/sbin/usermod -G vboxsf nome_utente_linux
<cuppls> può avere influito in qualche modo?
<f843d0> Johnno: se invece fai cd /[path]/[to]/[your]/[ELF] && wine [ELF] vedrai che parte
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok, quindi seguendo le indicazioni del paste e quello che mi hai detto, si è svolto quasi tutto nella directory che hai estratto
<cristian_c> f843d0: ahhh,ra ricordo...
<cristian_c> f843d0: infatti, con wine si doveva usare cd
<cbrown> cristian_c: sì, la directory v4l-dvb nella home
<cristian_c> e posizioarsi esattamente nella directory dell'eseguibils
<f843d0> cristian_c: yep
<cristian_c> f843d0: e probabilmente il suo path contiene degli spazi
<cristian_c> cuppls: beh, sì, può aver influito
<cristian_c> cuppls: quel comando riguarda i permessi utente
<cuppls> fino a ieri andava bene
<cuppls> quel comando lho utilizzato perchè non riuscivo a condividere file tra host e guest
<Johnno> crash #2
<Johnno> dice che non riesce a trovarlo
<f843d0> Johnno: cosa hai scritto nel launcher?
<Johnno> wine percorso file
<f843d0> Johnno: esattamente, please. Stringa completa
<Johnno> wine media/giovanni/HD personale/Games/Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri/terran.exe
<cristian_c> ci sono spazi
<Johnno> eh ma anche nel percorso me li dà
<f843d0> Johnno: echo "cd media/giovanni/HD\ personale/Games/Sid\ Meier\'s\ Alpha\ Centauri/ && wine terran.exe" > ~/launcher_terran.sh
<f843d0> Johnno: chmod +x ~/launcher_terran.sh
<cristian_c> cbrown: eppure:
<cristian_c> patch -p1 < skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch
<cuppls> quindi non posso fare niente?
<f843d0> Johnno: se adesso apri un nuovo terminale (Ctrl+Alt+T), fai cd && ./launcher_terran.sh
<f843d0> Johnno: cosi` si avvia il programma?
<cristian_c> cbrown: non avviene in skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09?
<Johnno> ./launcher_terran.sh: riga 1: cd: media/giovanni/HD personale/Games/Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri/: File o directory non esistente
<f843d0> Johnno: ok, scusa: echo "cd /media/giovanni/HD\ personale/Games/Sid\ Meier\'s\ Alpha\ Centauri/ && wine terran.exe" > ~/launcher_terran.sh
<cristian_c> cuppls: usermod modifica l'account utente
<cbrown> cristian_c: non so ben dirti, comunque quello è il comando che do quando sono in /home/carlo/v4l-dvb
<cristian_c> cbrown: ls -l ~/v4l-dvb
<cuppls> e non posso rimodificarlo, portandolo a com'era prima?
<Johnno> siii grande
<Johnno> ma mo come lo imposto l'avviatore?
<f843d0> Johnno: ecco, ora potresti provare a mettere nel launcher: /home/[your_user_maybe_giovanni]/launcher_terran.sh
<cbrown> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12682804/
<cristian_c> cuppls: in pratica quel comando dice che l'utente è membro del gruppo vboxsf
<Johnno> no non funzia
<cuppls> e da quello che ho capito solo di quel gruppo
<Johnno> ma mi spieghi cosa hai fatto prima?
<cuppls> e c'è un gruppo sudo?
<cristian_c> cbrown: non avviene in skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09
<cristian_c> cbrown: che non è in v4l-dvb
<f843d0> Johnno: ho creato un file "bash" che avvia il programma, operando prima il change directory al folder dell'ELF
<cristian_c> cbrown: quindi che ci hai fatto con v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09?
<cristian_c> cuppls: pare di no
<cristian_c> non per l'utente che usi
<cuppls> allora mi tocca reinstallare tutto
<cristian_c> cuppls: beh, no
<Johnno> mh eh ma con una dirctory diversa io perdo anche i salvataggi e inoltre (in teoria) mi dovrebbe togliere molte catscene e skins
<Johnno> non c'è un comando per avviare wine con quella directory?
<cristian_c> cuppls: il fatto è che per aggiungere il tuo utente a un gruppo devi usare sudo
<cbrown> cristian_c: ora vedo, ma credo di aver direttemente messo i files nella v4l-dvb
<cristian_c> ma dovresti aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo sudo, il che è un cane che si morde la cpda
<cuppls> è un circolo vizioso
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok, quindi hai svolto tutte le operazioni lì?
<cuppls> allora reinstallo ubuntu su virtual box
<cristian_c> in v4l-dvb
<f843d0> Johnno: wine si sta avviando in quel folder! Prima come lo avviavi, anche manualmente?
<cbrown> cristian_c: sì
<Johnno> ja
<Johnno> però era lontano
<cristian_c> cuppls: molto semplicemente, quando installi ubuntu ti viene già data la possibilità di utilizzare sudo, di scegliere una password
<Johnno> guarda mi arrendo
<cristian_c> cuppls: io non sp come l'hai installato ubuntu
<Johnno> vado avanti a fare come prima
<Johnno> mo devo andare
<cuppls> se reinstallo e poi do questo comando per condividere i file : sudo adduser nome_utente vboxfs?
<Johnno> ho perso tutto il tempo che mi ero preso per giocare nel fare sto lavoro
<cuppls> mi può creare problemi?
<cristian_c> cuppls: fai già parte del gruppo vboxsf
<cristian_c> semmai sudo
<cuppls> dico cancellando la macchina e creandone un altra
<cristian_c> f843d0: certo che perdere tempo a creare un lanciatore sul desktop, quando può tranquillamente avviarlo dalla gui di wine, bah....
<cristian_c> oppure da file manager
<cristian_c> cuppls: sì, però stai attento quando installi, non facendo cose 'strane'
<cristian_c> cuppls: ah, in installazione non ti serve quel comando
<cristian_c> cuppls: ma che ubuntu hai installato?
<cuppls> e cosa intendi per cose strane?
<cuppls> 14.04 32 bit
<cristian_c> cuppls: unity?
<cristian_c> cuppls: ritengo sia avvenuta un'installazione anomala, per quello che hai mostrato fino ad ora
<cuppls> non so..
<cuppls> questo http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> cuppls: inoltre, puoi tranquillamente aggiungere l'utente al gruppo vboxsf da interfaccia grafica. senza utilizzare lamriga di comando
<cuppls> però 32 bit
<cristian_c> !unity | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cuppls> e come devo fare?
<cristian_c> cuppls: 'utenti e gruppi'
<cuppls> comunque credo sia unity
<cristian_c> ma se non spieghi quale desktop utilizzi....
<cristian_c> cuppls: ok
<cristian_c> cuppls: come mai 32 bit?
<cuppls> perchè virtual box non mi fa installare il 64
<cuppls> purtroppo ho provato ad installare ubuntu su pc, ma ho avuto problemi
<cuppls> perciò devo metterlo per forza su virtualbox
<cristian_c> cuppls: questo è molto strano, il 64 è supportato, ho provato personalmente su virtualbox
<cristian_c> cuppls: non lo fa solo se non hai l'accelerazione attivata nel bios
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Carlin0> si ma devi impostare la macchina che di default è su una sola cpu
<cuppls> adesso comunque ho controllato
<cristian_c> cuppls: non so che problemi hai avuto, ma meglio un'installazione reale in dual boot
<cuppls> e adesso vedo che posso mettere anche il 64 bit..ma prima non me ne dava la possibilità..mah
<cuppls> chissà cosa ho combinato
<cristian_c> cuppls: magari esponi il tipo di problemi a cui sei andato incontro nell'installazione reale
<cuppls> non mi faceva navigare
<cristian_c> ah
<cuppls> dopo 5 minuti che ero collegato al wifi non so per quale motivo non mi faceva più navigare
<cristian_c> cuppls: wifi o ethernet?
<cuppls> e non funzionava il bluetooth
<cristian_c> ethernet ok?
<cuppls> non ho provato,
<cristian_c> cuppls: anche in live?
<cuppls> live cosa sarebbe?
<cuppls> la prova prima di installare?
<f843d0> cuppls: la carichi in RAM e la provi
<f843d0> cuppls: niente modifiche permanenti su Storage Mass, a meno che non le operi in prima persona
<cuppls> mi pare di no..ma non ne sono sicuro
<cuppls> io vado
<cuppls> vi ringrazio
<f843d0> cuppls: yw, buona serata
<cuppls> buona serata
<cbrown> cristian_c: ma se applico la patch dalla home perché ottengo questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12683502/  ? e poi comunque applicandola come da procedura in v4l-dvb mi pare ci sia qualcosa che non va http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12683525/  ...insomma, come al solito, le sto provando tutte
<Carlin0> The next patch would create the file linux/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx24113_i2c.c, which already exists!
<Carlin0> cbrown, quel software è vecchiotto e litiga con le librerie odierne
<cbrown> Carlin0: quale nello specifico? quello di linuxtv?
<Carlin0> quello del 2008
<cbrown> Carlin0: ok, ma ho letto anche (*) it is important that the version from this day (il 2008) is used, because the binary module "cx24113.ko" requires binary comp
<cbrown> atibility with the DVB-API provided by the v4l-dvb-tree. If the internal binary API has changed, which can happen witho
<cbrown> ut notice, the module will not work. This only applied for types and function provided by the v4l-dvb-tree, i2c and mod
<cbrown> ule related things can be found in cx24113_i2c.c and are compiled on this platform.
<cbrown> Carlin0: ipotizzando che non insisto con quello, dove vado a sbattere la testa?
<krabador> cbrown: che scheda?
<Carlin0> cbrown, in primis qui non si dovrebbe dare supporto a cose che non arrivano dai repo ufficiali
<cbrown> krabador: una Technisat skystar2 pci
<franco123> Salve, siccome non riesco + ad accedere da hd ai sistemi operativi, vorrei ripristinare grub come illustrato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ricevo però subito il seguente messaggio di errore,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12683839/
<franco123> Ho dimenticato di dire che sono in live con ubuntu
<cbrown> Carlin0: ho solo seguito la guida di askubuntu, che però, non so perché su un primo sistema (sempre ubuntu) ha funzionato e ora no...
<Carlin0> cbrown, te l'ho detto con le librerie di una volta andava con quelle di oggi litiga (naturalmente IMHO) ( è roba del 2008 )
<Carlin0> cbrown, la guida di askubuntu a quando risale ?
<cbrown> Carlin0: ultimo aggiornamento 22 Feb
<Carlin0> di quest'anno ?
<cbrown> sì
<Carlin0> passa il link
<cbrown> http://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64
<franco123> cristian-c ciao, Salve, siccome non riesco + ad accedere da hd ai sistemi operativi, vorrei ripristinare grub come illustrato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ricevo però subito il seguente messaggio di errore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12683839/
<krabador> franco123: fdisk -l che dice?
<franco123> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/12683908/
<franco123> krabador il link era corretto?
<cbrown> E ora sto cerando un altro modo per installare Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02) in qualche altro modo su 14.04.3 ...
<cristian_c> cbrown: allora
<cristian_c> cbrown: hai fatto un po' di confusione con tutti sti metodi
<cristian_c> cbrown: se hai fatto le operazioni tutte in locale in una cartella, ti basterà rimuovere quella cartella per ripristinare
<f843d0> Come disse bjarne stroustrup
<cristian_c> se hai installato invece nel sistema operativo, non sarà sufficiente
<cristian_c> f843d0: sìsì
<cbrown> cristian_c: ok.. no non credo di aver "toccato" il sistema
<cristian_c> cbrown: ho notato comunque che non hai seguito perfettamente i metodi che avevi trovato
<cristian_c> li hai un po' personalizzati, in pratica, prendendo iniziative
<cristian_c> cbrown: e forse è anche per questo che nonvha funzionato
<cristian_c> cartelle dentro cartelle, patch applicate non so sa dove, eccc...
<cristian_c> si
<cristian_c> cbrown: non un'esecuzione ortodossa
<cristian_c> ma leggermente jmprovvisata
<cbrown> cristian_c: questo può essere, ma ho provato a ricominciare diverse volte da 0 seguendo fedelmente quella di askubuntu
<cristian_c> cbrown: io mi metterei lì passo passo, magari fermandoti quando hai dei dubbi, chiedendo qui per ogni singolo passaggio, quando non ti convince
<cristian_c> insomma, avere uno storico di tutto quello che fai, mentre lo stai facendo
<cristian_c> in modo da poterti dire 'in tempo reale' se stai per commettere errori
<cbrown> cristian_c: ok allora ricomincio e do i passaggi
<cristian_c> cbrown: allora, in questo momento hai tutto 'pulito'?
<cristian_c> non hai cartelle doppjoni, pezzi di sorgenti , file sparsi qui e là?
<cristian_c> perché altrimenti si fa confjsione
<cristian_c> cbrown: se ricominci , falli qui i passaggi uno ad uno, 'in diretta'
<cbrown> cristian_c: ancora no, ma parto da qui: $ dmesg | grep frontend
<cbrown> [   11.281214] b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter
<cristian_c> cbrown: sì, ma l'avevo notato anch'io che non avevi il driver , da lspci
<cristian_c> e perciò andava installato, a quanto pare
<cristian_c> cbrown: cancella la roba scaricata in precedenza, per non avere doppioni
<cbrown> cristian_c: eheh
<cbrown> tutto pulito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> cbrown: lspci -k
<cristian_c> dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> cbrown: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=586977&mobile=off
<cristian_c> cbrown: ah, ma l'ultimo messaggio è il tuo
<cristian_c> e anche il penultimo
<cristian_c> non si capisce in quel post perché hai installato git e poi non l'hai usato
<cbrown> asp che ci riprovo col mio metodo... non me lo ricordavo
<cristian_c> o manca un pezzo, o non capisco
<cbrown> o no?!
<cristian_c> cbrown: quello del forum?
<cristian_c> cbrown: puoi spiegare qual è il tuo metodo?
<cristian_c> dettagliatamente
<cristian_c> (prima di partire in quarta)
<cbrown> cristian_c: così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12684811/
<cristian_c> ovvero:
<cristian_c> 1) scarichi l'archivio contenente...
<cbrown> cristian_c: con questo pacchetto media_build_SkyStar-S2_3.19.tar.gz
<cristian_c> 2) estrai il contenuto... si suppone sia la cartella media_build
<cristian_c> 3) entri in media_build e lanci lo script .sh
<cristian_c> 4) installi con make install e riavvii
<cristian_c> io leggo questo nel tuo paste, sbaglio?
<cbrown> cristian_c: esattamente, passo passo
<cristian_c> cbrown: ok, quale punto non ti convince=
<cristian_c> ?
<cbrown> cristian_c: finora avevo un media_build non "customizzato"
<cristian_c> cbrown: peraltro io leggo 3.19 nel nome del .tar.gz
<cristian_c> cbrown: e tu dovresti avere il kernel 3.19, giusto?
<cristian_c> cbrown: digita: uname -r
<cbrown> cristian_c: infatti, precisamente 3.19.0-30-generic
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi teoricamente ,  seguendo fedelmente, dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> cbrown: ah, fai i primi due punti e metti il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cbrown> cristian_c: ora eseguo, ci vorrà un bel po' ad eseguire lo script .sh
<cristian_c> cbrown: occhio che in scaricati non devi avere i tar.gz scaricati in precdenza altrimenti fai un madello
<cristian_c> macello
<cristian_c> cbrown: intanto fai i primi due punti che ho elencato qui
<cristian_c> anzi, scusa, nella home, non in scaricati, visto che wget lo lanci dalla home
<cristian_c> cbrown:  prima di eseguire lo script, mostra il paste
<cristian_c> così ti dico se proseguire
<cbrown> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12684865/
<cristian_c> Salvataggio in: "media_build_SkyStar-S2_3.19.tar.gz"
<cristian_c> vai col secondo comando, tar
<cristian_c> !paste | cbrown
<ubot-it> cbrown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cbrown> cristian_c: fatto, ora ho la cartella media_build in home
<cristian_c> pasta
<cristian_c> cbrown: meglio se pastebinni
<cbrown> com'era pastebin da terminale scusa..?
<cristian_c> cbrown: copia e incolla
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> cbrown: anche perché il comando tar l'hai già dato
<cbrown> non è che mi da niente.. solo tar -xf media_build_SkyStar-S2_3.19.tar.gz
<cristian_c> eh, vorrei vederlo sto output
<cristian_c> (visti i precedenti casini)
<cbrown> vabbè fidati, m'ha estratto il contenuto in home... non riesco a pastebinnartelo meglio di così
<cristian_c> cbrown: più che altro non l'hai proprio postato
<cristian_c> cbrown: vai di cd e poi lancia lo script
<cristian_c> ma stavolta pastebinna tutto
<cristian_c> !paste
<cbrown> ok
<cbrown> cristian_c: sta andando l'sh, come detto  ci vorrà un bel po'
<cristian_c> cbrown: come sta andando?
<Guest42667> io ho xubuntu, nella barra vicino al wifi, livello batteria ecc è comparso un cerchio con all'interno un punto esclamativo. Se ci clicco sopra mi dice questo :  The update information is  outdated.   This may be  caused  by network problems  or by a repository  th
<Guest42667> that is no longer avaible.
<cristian_c> Guest42667: quale ubuntu utilizzi?
<Guest42667> Please updat manually by selecting show update from the indicator ...
<Guest42667> xubuntu
<cristian_c> *quale xubuntu utilizzi?
<Guest42667> 14.04
<cristian_c> Guest42667: allora fai quello che ti dice il messaggio
<Guest42667> è appena sparito da solo.
<Guest42667> grazie comunque
<BlueX> Buonasera
<BlueX> cristian ieri poi non sono riuscito a finire l'installazione del catalyst
<cristian_c> BlueX: ah,o?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> BlueX: non dovevi installare il catalyst control center?
<cristian_c> che peraltro pareva già installato
<cristian_c> ma avevi stranamente un certo numero di pacchetti non aggiornato
<BlueX> dovevo installarlo, ti scrissi di lasciarmi le stringhe da inserire nel terminale
<BlueX> ah quindi non devo installare più nulla?
<cristian_c> e ti ho poatato cose
<cristian_c> BlueX: se non sbaglio avevi dei repository attivi, giusto?
<BlueX> si ma sono uscito e non ho avuto modo di reperirli ieri sera,
<BlueX> sisi
<BlueX> li abbiamo disattivati
<cristian_c> BlueX: potrebbero aver fatto casino
<cristian_c> BlueX: e forse non è bastato
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | BlueX
<BlueX> okok
<BlueX> provvedo
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685358/
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo apt-get upgrade
<BlueX> ok aggiornato
<cristian_c> BlueX: pastebinna
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685386/
<mito71> buonasera a tutti c è qualcunoche mi puo aiutare per favore x consigliarmi una installazione di un ubuntu o derivate?
<cristian_c> BlueX: i 7 di ieri non aggiornati, ora paiono aggiornati
<BlueX> bene, quindi.... sto catalyst? XD
<cristian_c> BlueX: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> mito71: esplica il problema
<mito71> grazie mille
<mito71> ho un amd athlon
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685401/
<cristian_c> mito71: di che anno?
<BlueX> sempre due schede attive
<mito71> e un po vecchiotto
<mito71> il ragazzo
<mito71> :)
<cristian_c> BlueX: usi unity, giusto?
<cristian_c> mito71: ha l'età per la patente?
<BlueX> ??? sarebbe??
<cristian_c> !unity | BlueX
<BlueX> mi sa che il bot non va stasera
<cristian_c> BlueX: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity
<mito71> amd athlon xp 2600+
<mito71> ahahahha
<mito71> non scrive?
<BlueX> si, dalle schermate di ieri non ti ricordi? ho la 15.04 e all'interfaccia non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> mito71: se è vecchiotto, prova una lubuntu in live
<mito71> ahhh mi lagga
<cristian_c> BlueX: apri la dash
<BlueX> della chat?
<cristian_c> BlueX: no
<mito71> ho provato ha mettere 8.04 ubuntu ma non lo regge
<cristian_c> BlueX: sul drsktop
<BlueX> e poi
<mito71> mi da errori
<cristian_c> mito71: molto semplicemente la 8.04 è stata rilasciata nel 2008, è un sistema alquanto datato
<cristian_c> BlueX: digita: catalyst
<cristian_c> sempre nella dash
<cristian_c> mito71: scarica lubuntu 15.04, masterizzala su cd e provala in live
<cristian_c> mito71: no privato
<cristian_c> scrivile in canale le cose
<mito71> ci provo
<BlueX> alleluiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> mito71: se tutto è perfettamente riconosciuto e funzionante, allora installi
<mito71> ok
<cristian_c> BlueX: ?
<BlueX> ci sta il catalyst, ora imposto la scheda singola
<cristian_c> BlueX: se posti una schermata, ancora meglio
<cristian_c> del catalyst
<mito71> perfetto ma un usb key wi fi la riconoscera?
<cristian_c> mito71: è un pc desktop giusto?
<BlueX> https://imgur.com/sU4Brpj
<mito71> grazie
<mito71> si percisamente è hp pavilion a2020.it
<mito71> con 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> BlueX: una delle ultime cinque opzioni sulla colonna sinistra
<cristian_c> provo a vedere
<cristian_c> mito71: beh, volendo ti puoi scaricare pure una xubuntu in live, provale e vedi quale ti sembr meglio
<BlueX> dice che la r5 è lo schermo principale, mentre la hd8500 series è un secondo schermo disattivato. E anche se lo attivo rimane sconosciuto
<cristian_c> BlueX: ok, forse ttovato è nella sezione 3d
<cristian_c> *trovato
<BlueX> nono era in gestore schermi
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> BlueX: occhio, vai in 3d
<BlueX> ok
<BlueX> poi?
<cristian_c> BlueX: http://i.stack.imgur.com/EuFwh.png
<cristian_c> l'ho presa qui l'info
<mito71> grazie cristian, le vedo in live e poi scelgo e installo
<cristian_c> mito71: l'hai già scaricata? O.o
<BlueX> cristian_c : non ce l'ho quella opzione, se vedi non è in 3D ma è un altro ramo
<cristian_c> BlueX: uhhh, vero, sorry
<BlueX> np
<cristian_c> BlueX: che hp è , precisamente?
<BlueX> comunque non capisco perchè  in gestore schermi ho g064nl amd a8
<BlueX> ops
<BlueX> ho scritto 2 cose che non centrano... g064nl
<cristian_c> hp g064nl?
<BlueX> si
<BlueX> con processore amd
<BlueX> https://imgur.com/a/MEtqE
<BlueX> ti ho messo le due schermate
<cristian_c> BlueX: quelli sono gli schermi, increaltà
<mito71> scusami cris il kubuntu dici che non lo regge?grazie
<BlueX> si ma è l''unico punto in cui mi permette di scegliere
<cristian_c> BlueX: fglrxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> mito71: quanta ram hai?
<cristian_c> ah, 2 gb
<cristian_c> mito71: scheda grafica?
<BlueX> esce solo la r5
<cristian_c> amdconfig --pxl            # List current activated GPU
<cristian_c> sudo amdconfig --px-dgpu   # Activate discrete GPU (High-Performance mode), must re-start X to take effect
<cristian_c> sudo amdconfig --px-igpu   # Activate integrated GPU (Power-Saving mode), must re-start X to take effect
<cristian_c> BlueX: però non so se sono comandi validi per i driver installati tramite i repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> BlueX: prova: amdconfig --pxl
<BlueX> considerando che su linux il gioco più bello che ci sia è solitario, provo la saving mode?
<BlueX> ok
<cristian_c> BlueX: beh, dai non esagerare
<cristian_c> c'è steam, e alcuni interessantissimi giochi AAA
<BlueX> XD
<mito71> ddr pc 3200 2 gb di ram - ati radeon 9200 (Rv280)
<cristian_c> BlueX: i titoli più noti di Valve ci sono, più altri
<BlueX> comunque mi restituisce una strana cosa aspetta
<mito71> 512 mb
<cristian_c> mito71: beh, non saprei, la ram c'è, ma il resto, boh...
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685543/
<cristian_c> mito71: io proverei con xubuntu, eventualmente con kubuntu se proprio devi
<mito71> devo provare non ce altro modo :)
<cristian_c> mito71: masterizza xubuntu su dvd oppure crea la usb con universal usb installer
<cristian_c> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<cristian_c> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configuration file manually and run aticonfig again.
<cristian_c> amdconfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<mito71> cerco universal usb installer
<BlueX> cristian che vol dì?
<cristian_c> BlueX:  dovresti provare: aticonfig --initial
<BlueX> senza sudo?
<cristian_c> BlueX: credo richiederà sudo, ma te lo dice il terminale
<cristian_c> se lo vuole
<BlueX> già provato
<cristian_c> e...
<cristian_c> mito71: ti do ilink
<BlueX> Found fglrx primary device section
<BlueX>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<cristian_c> BlueX: senza sudo?
<BlueX> con
<cristian_c> mito71: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mito71> si grazie
<BlueX> sono andato sul sito AMD, ho inserito i miei componenti e alla scelta del sistema operativo mi chiede linux o ubuntu.... non dovrebbero essere la stessa cosa? Quale scelgo?
<cristian_c> BlueX: ok, prova: sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<cristian_c> BlueX: perché sei andato sul sito amd?
<cristian_c> BlueX: i driver sono già installati... -,-
<cristian_c> BlueX: anche se, va detto, mi è stato detto che i .deb del sito amd sono abbastanza buoni sulla 14.04
<BlueX> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<BlueX> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlueX> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<cristian_c> ok
<BlueX> sono già installati per la r5 forse
<cristian_c> BlueX: col comandocche ti ho datovadesso
<cristian_c> ?
<BlueX> sisi
<BlueX> con -f finale
<cristian_c> BlueX: ok
<cristian_c> BlueX: amdconfig --pxl
<BlueX> PowerXpress: Discrete GPU is active (High-Performance mode)
<cristian_c> BlueX: ok, è quello che pensavo
<cristian_c> BlueX: da qui il calo drastico della batteria
<cristian_c> BlueX: stai usando la gpu potente, tra le due
<BlueX> ....
<BlueX> ma se rileva solo la r5
<BlueX> la hd8550 è la più potente...
<cristian_c> quella 'dedicata', invece di quella integrata dell'apu
<cristian_c> BlueX: uhm
<cristian_c> BlueX: se hai visto il risultato di lshw -C video
<BlueX> r5 m230 è quella integrata nella apu, il chipset esterno è la hd
<cristian_c> BlueX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685401/
<cristian_c> BlueX: allora stai usando la hd8550
<cristian_c> BlueX: in ogni caso, se guardi il paste entrambe utilizzano i driver
<BlueX> ma prima mi diceva la r5... 0.0
<BlueX> okok
<cristian_c> BlueX: glxinfo | grep render
<BlueX> quindi converto in saving mode?
<cristian_c> BlueX: ?
<BlueX> asp
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685629/
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo amdconfig --px-igpu
<BlueX> ok... restart xserver
<BlueX> immagino il pc XD
<cristian_c> BlueX: sì
<cristian_c> anche
<BlueX> dice che ha impostato il power saving mode
<cristian_c> riavvia e vediamo
<BlueX> eccomi
<cristian_c> BlueX: amdconfig --pxl
<BlueX> stesso errore di prima
<cristian_c> BlueX: amdconfig --initial -f
<cristian_c> con sudo
<BlueX> fatto
<cristian_c> BlueX: amdconfig --pxl
<BlueX> DOH
<BlueX> high performance
<BlueX> come se non salva
<cristian_c> immagino che con il riavvio si sia resettato
<BlueX> già..
<cristian_c> BlueX: sudo amdconfig --px-igpu
<BlueX> ok
<BlueX> convertito
<cristian_c> BlueX: amdconfig --pxl
<BlueX> lo stavo già scrivendo XD
<BlueX> comunque dice saving mode
<cristian_c> BlueX: glxinfo | grep render
<BlueX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685706/
<cristian_c> BlueX: allora
<cristian_c> premesso che ci saranno cose da chiarire, non oggi
<BlueX> si
<cristian_c> BlueX: la prova consiste in ciò: accendi il pc, attivi power saving mode
<BlueX> dal bios?
<BlueX> o da terminale?
<cristian_c> testi il laptop, per vedere se scatta, e quanto consuma di batteria
<cristian_c> senza riavviare
<BlueX> okok
<cristian_c> BlueX: puoi farlo anche da bios?
<BlueX> posso controllare
<cristian_c> BlueX: ecco, tra le varie cose da fare
<BlueX> a me all'avvio parte diretamente windows 10, per far partire ubuntu devo premere esc, e poi selezionare che partizione avviare
<cristian_c> controllare se lo switch si può controllare anche da bios
<cristian_c> BlueX: poi ci aggiorniamo con i risultati
<BlueX> okok
<cristian_c> BlueX: e io intanto
<cristian_c> mi informo dalla mia fonte amd di fiducia
<BlueX> ahahahah okok
<BlueX> notte cristian
<BlueX> e grazie
<cristian_c> notte
<mito71> buona notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-03
<yolpe> ciao a tutti, x come ho creato alcune cartelle, non so se criptandole, non dando dei permessi o ke, di fatto ora le apro solo tramite nautilus... coi privilegi di root. avrei bisogno invece di riportarle "normalmente accessibili". sapete dirmi cosa fare?
<_BlueLink_> Ciao, vorrei avviare un programma di remote desktop all'avvio automatico del sistema operativa (il programma si chiama Remmina)
<_BlueLink_> mi avevano detto di utilizzare questa stringa ( @reboot /usr/bin/remmina >/dev/null 2>&1 ) da inserire in crontab solo che non funziona
<katkat> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?? il Pc non trova dependenze
<mastro> ciao, stamattina ho acceso il portatile e Unity non parte. Ho gia provato riabilitarlo con ccsm ma il setting non lo tiene. Ho provato a usare unity-tweak-tool ma da un sacco di errori can't commit to dconf
<mastro> se entro come guest al login grafico (lightdm) entra senza problemi
<mastro> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<mastro> al momento sono con irssi via CTRL+ALT+F1 perche non c'era modo di aprire il terminale altriment
<mariapaola> Salve, da ieri sto installando dopo il download ubuntu 16.04.1 ma non finisce mai...oppure ho sbagliato tutto?
<mariapaola> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/7cJrKzsSQwm63zq6p4jp?signature=589c59bbff8bbf282bea2d1dcfb701d6f10630525308a30ff10b05153d541c45&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzU0ODQ0MDJ9
<mastro> ho sistemato da solo, installando gnome, entrando come gnome metacity. a quel punto ho potuto fare il reset dei setting di compiz
<mastro> e di unity
<mastro> software pessimo. Conflitti compiz (dovuti a cosa non lo so, non ho toccato) che disabilitano unity
<mastro> e poi non ti permettono di cambiare il setting se non entrando in un altro sistema
<mastro> davvero pessimo
<mastro> quit
<mariapaola> grazie! e quindi?
<clobrano_> mariapaola: puoi procedere col resto della procedura. A questo link ci sono tutte le informazioni http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<clobrano_> mariapaola: il tuo prossimo passo è "Creazione e avvio del supporto di installazione"
<clobrano_> mariapaola: puoi scegliere tra DVD e LiveUSB (che preferisco)
<mariapaola> Grazie mille.
<chalit> buon giorno a tutti,ho installato lubuntu 16.04,ma la tastiera funziona in parte,alcuni tasti tipo la chiocciola non vanno.Ho dato uno sguardo sul forum e ho trovato un comando da termi9nale che mi faceva sceglire il tipo di tastiera dopo di che la tastiera ha funzionato.Ma al riavvio tutto come prima
<f843d0> chalit: di che comando si tratta?
<LoZioNe> prova a mettere il comando che hai
<LoZioNe> dato tra le applicazioni all'avvio
<chalit> f843d0, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<f843d0> chalit: ok, quindi metterlo in fase di startup non è raccomandabile
<chalit> f843d0, tra il resto non so come si fa
<f843d0> chalit: nelle schermate proposte in seguito, che cosa specifichi per far andare la tastiera?
<chalit> f843d0, ho messo una logitech standard perche la mia /logitech k400r/  non c-e
<f843d0> chalit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<chalit> f843d0, ok
<f843d0> chalit: sudo cat /etc/default/keyboard | pastebinit
<chalit> f843d0, tutti e due
<chalit> f843d0, il punto di domanda non funzia
<f843d0> chalit: copia e incolla i comandi
<chalit> f843d0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23269682/
<f843d0> chalit: e adesso la tastiera ti funziona, se ho capito bene, corretto?
<chalit> f843d0, no adesso non funzia anzi funzia in parte
<chalit> f843d0, diversi tasti non corrispondono
<f843d0> chalit: sarebbe utile vedere cosa selezioni nell'interfaccia che ti propone sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration per farla andare
<f843d0> chalit: posta tali schermate, tramite...
<f843d0> !image | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chalit> f843d0, ok
<chalit> f843d0, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23269728/    su tastiera genarica logitech ho dato ok svariate volte,questo ha scritto il terminale.adesso la tastiera funzia ma quando riavvio tutto tyorna come prima
<f843d0> chalit: ho chiesto delle schermate, perchè volevo vedere _cosa_ ti propone l'interfaccia ncurses che si apre, dico giusto?
<chalit> f843d0, te le mando
<chalit> f843d0, il tasto   stamp   non funziona
<f843d0> chalit: puoi usare un cellulare, oppure gimp ha l'utility di catturare la schermata tramite interazione coi menu (a mouse insomma)
<chalit> f843d0, non ci riesco ne con gimp ne con il cell. mi dispiace ma grazie cmq della disponibilità
<f843d0> chalit: yw, buon proseguimento
<tork> salve a tutti
<tork> ho bisogno di un aiuto riguardante amule
<Carlin0> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<tork> ho provate diverse soluzioni ma niente
<tork> posso esporre il problema?+ù
<Carlin0> tork, tieni conto che la rete ed2k è defunta da 10 anni
<tork> ah
<tork> quindi?
<tork> devo continuare ad usare i torrent?
<LoZioNe> a me il mulo viaggia ancora
<Carlin0> eh anche la pagina wiki in questione richiederebbe aggiornamenti (la scrissi io 7 anni fa)
<Carlin0> !amefunge | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<tork> il problema che mi rode assai è che mi dice Kad firewalled
<LoZioNe> Carlin0,vero,però era per dire che non è totalmente decrepita
<tork> ho configurato le porte 4662 4665 4672
<tork> sia sul firewall del pc che del modem ma niente
<LoZioNe> apri le porte dal tuo gestore dal web
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, 10 anni fa chiusero i serve rin germania e da allora amen
<tork> asp come faccio
<tork> 192.168.1.1?
<LoZioNe> Carlin0,sono connesso a Amule adesso e scarica/carica
<LoZioNe> si
<LoZioNe> vedi le porte che usa emule e le apri da li
<tork> ma l'ho gia fatto
<tork> asp io l'ho create
<LoZioNe> tcp udp sono corrette?
<tork> si
<LoZioNe> l'importante cmq è kad che sia verde
<LoZioNe> per i nodi
<tork> no è gialla
<LoZioNe> questo è male
<tork> asp
<LoZioNe> a me entrambe su verdi
<tork> sono andato su impostazioni avanzate/NAT/Server virtuali
<tork> e l'ho create cosi
<tork> domanda
<tork> porta iniziale e porta finale devono essere identiche?
<LoZioNe> io ho solo scaricato una lista server e ho aperto le porte
<LoZioNe> tutto il resto l'ho lasciato com'era
<tork> ah
<tork> e la lista dove la scarico e dove la carico?
<LoZioNe> cmq.dipende da cosa cerchi,su tante cose è meglio torrent adesso come adesso
<LoZioNe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23269910/
<tork> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ccW3SGeKT0yqZrVUcRmb?signature=c2101e02c4f0710766aed92d28a726505609d54bebd767e0c01e0fe7db05643f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NzU0OTkxNjh9
<tork> ho capito
<tork> vanno bene le porte configurate cosi?
<LoZioNe> si
<LoZioNe> io uso le stesse
<tork> ok
<tork> la lista dove la metto
<tork> ?
<LoZioNe> da reti
<LoZioNe> server in alto e incolli il link
<tork> ok
<tork> devo pigiare bootstrap?
<LoZioNe> io ho lascitato tutto com'era
<LoZioNe> di altro non ho toccato nulla
<tork> ok
<tork> per ora è tutto giallo mi sa che disinstallo e reinstallo
<LoZioNe> lascialo girare un pò
<tork> ok
<LoZioNe> a me non diventa tutto subito aperto
<tork> mi fai un favore
<tork> mi dici i valori della finestra connessione del tuo amule?
<tork> perchè lo modificai e nn mi ricordo
<krabador> !chat | tork
<ubot-it> tork: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tork> ok
<krabador> !chat | loominol
<ubot-it> loominol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Remo> Ciao ragazzi, sapete per caso quando esce ubuntu 16.10?
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Remo
<ubot-it> Remo: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Remo> Thanks man
<Remo> No, ma il giorno dico. Lo so che è ottobre...
<cristian_c> Remo: presumibilmente fine mese
<Remo> K, capito
<chalit> buona giornata,ho installato lubuntu 16.04 ,ma mi ritrovo installata la tastiera inglese.come faccio ad impostare quella italiana?
<cristian_c> supporto lingue
<cristian_c> da Preferenze
<krabador> si toglie la spunta dalle caselle settate inglese
<cristian_c> uhm, c'è anche l'applet sul pannello
<cristian_c> per selezionare tra quelle presenti
<chalit> cristian_c, krabador ho tolto la spunta adesso riavvio per applicare
<chalit> cristian_c, krabador ho spuntato solo la lingua italiana, ma non ha funzionato
<Alessandra> ciao c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<f843d0> !ciao | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alessandra> grazie
<f843d0> !qualcuno | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<f843d0> !chiedi | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Alessandra> la barra in basso è diventata trasparente e quando iconizzo le schermate diventano trasparenti anche le icone
<Alessandra> inoltre tutte le volte che accendo il pc mi da errore
<Alessandra> infine quando apro le finestre alla fine sono come tagliate e non riesco a vedere tutta la schermata
<f843d0> !ripristino | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Alessandra> io però non ho modificato file e neanche l'hardware del pc
<Alessandra> inoltre ubuntu non l'ho installato io
<Alessandra> ...
<Carlin0> Alessandra, che ubuntu è ? chi lo ha installato ? che errore da ?
<Alessandra> 14.04, lo ha installato il rivenditore di pc, da errore di sistema
<Alessandra> ma il problema principale
<Alessandra> aldilà dell'errore è la questione delle finestre mozzate...
<f843d0> Alessandra: che risposta è "da errore di sistema" ? _Quale_ errore? Esattamente... il messaggio
<Alessandra> ubuntu 14.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<f843d0> Alessandra: apri un terminale. mv ~/.config ~/.config_old_foo
<f843d0> Alessandra: riavvia il sistema dopo aver dato il comando e spera ci siano miglioramenti
<Alessandra> ho apero il terminale
<Alessandra> ho dato il comando
<Alessandra> il terminale non risponde nulla
<Alessandra> va bene?
<Alessandra> ora riavvio?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<f843d0> !enter | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Alessandra> si ho schiacciato enter
<cristian_c> lol
<f843d0> !supercazzola | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<Alessandra> ubot sei molto simpatico, allora adesso provo a ricominciare daccapo scrivendo tutto su un unica riga. Ho inserito il comando nel terminale, ho schiacciato enter e il terminale mi ha risposto "mv ~/.config ~/.config_old_foo " adesso riavvio il pc oppure il comando non è andato? grazie
<f843d0> Alessandra: riavvia il PC...
<chalit> cristian_c,  ho spuntato solo la lingua italiana, ma non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> chalit: apri un terminale
<Alessandra> https://thepb.in/p/lOhOW92xg7LFB
<cristian_c> chalit: comunque, sei andato in supporto lingue?
<Alessandra> non ho capito
<cristian_c> Alessandra: mi riferisco a chalit
<Alessandra> pardon
<cristian_c> Alessandra: per favore, utilizza il canale per descrivere i problemi e pastebin per incollare i risultati del terminale
<Alessandra> https://thepb.in/p/Z4hP1m5gY2lFG
<chalit> cristian_c, si sono andato in supporto lingue e ho lasciato la spunta solo sulla lingua italiana
<cristian_c> Alessandra: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> chalit: nel terminale digita: loadkeys it
<Alessandra> ho usato pastebin per incollare i risultati del terminale come mi hai detto tu
<chalit> cristian_c, Impossibile ottenere un descrittore di file che si riferisce alla console
<cristian_c> Alessandra: bene, spiega il problema
<cristian_c> !paste | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chalit> cristian_c, era una piccola frase
<cristian_c> chalit: setxkbmap it
<chalit> cristian_c, il risultato solo quello
<Alessandra> Il problema era che la barra inferiore era diventata trasparente, allora ho inserito un comando sul terminale che mi è stato suggerito in questa chat e poi ho riavviato il pc che mi ha dato il messaggio che ho inviato prima con pastebin, ora cosa faccio?scarico questi pacchetti?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: ma il problema preceeente si è risolto?
<cristian_c> *precedente
<f843d0> Alessandra: ls -alh /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<chalit> cristian_c, nessun risultato al comando setxkbmap it
<cristian_c> chalit: ora:
<Alessandra> per metà, nel senso che la barra è tornata scura e le icone anche ma quando apro la posta outlook la schermata è sempre mozzata (ossia non posso andare alle pagine successive delle email)
<akis24> outlook!!!!!
<cristian_c> chalit: setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<chalit> cristian_c, layout: it
<Alessandra> f843d0 ho fatto il tuo comando
<Alessandra> akis24 e quindi?
<f843d0> !paste | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> chalit: non è in italiano?
<Alessandra> ubot-it si è quello che ho fatto grazie
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chalit> cristian_c, sembra di si ma la tastiera non corrisponde
<Alessandra> ubot-it tranquillo manco io so inteliggente
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> chalit: è una tastiera italiana?
<chalit> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> chalit: hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<chalit> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> se hai installato da poco
<chalit> cristian_c, update   upgrade
<cristian_c> chalit: diat-upgrade pure?
<cristian_c> *dist-upgrade
<chalit> cristian_c, no
<chalit> cristian_c, faccio ora
<cristian_c> chalit: dopodiché riavvia
<gigirock> Alessandra: dai che non possiamo lasciare un ticket aperto
<Alessandra> gigirock io stavo aspettando voi
<chalit> cristian_c, comando non trovato.  mi dai il comando completo!
<f843d0> Alessandra: noi stiamo aspettando il paste del comando che ti abbiamo suggerito
<Alessandra> credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento, per favore, potete ridirmi il comando?
<f843d0> 18:31:44< f843d0> Alessandra: ls -alh /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> chalit: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23270952/
<chalit> cristian_c, tutto aggiornato
<cristian_c> chalit: hai riavviato?
<chalit> cristian_c, adesso
<cristian_c> Alessandra: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<magics> sera
<akis24> !ciao | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23270973/
<magics> da connesioni di rete metto i dns di google 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 (kubuntu 16.04) ma quando do il comando nel terminale cat /etc/resolv.conf non mi appaiono come mai
<magics> mi appare name server 127.0.0.1
<cristian_c> magics: se fai clic sull'applet del network manager, informazioni connessioni
<cristian_c> appaiono anche i dns in uso
<cristian_c> *informazioni connessione
<magics> clicco su l'icona di rete in basso adestra
<cristian_c> Alessandra: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> magics: sì
<akis24> magics: su network-manager setta prima automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi  e su server dns poi li imposti separati da una virgola
<magics> dettagli non mi appaiono i dns
<Alessandra> cristian_c ho già dato questo comando e ti ho anche messo la risposta del terminale
<magics> si si fato
<cristian_c> non so se kubuntu utilizzi knetwork-manager, ma dovrebbero essere molto simili
<cristian_c> !info knetwork-manager
<ubot-it> Package knetwork-manager does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> Alessandra: non avevi installato pastebinit
<magics> ho messo automatico solo indirizzi
<magics> ma non appare
<Alessandra> cristian_c se ho dato il tuo comando l'ho installato ma non so come si usa
<Alessandra> cristian_c non è sufficiente andare sul link?
<cristian_c> magics: allora non hai salvato
<cristian_c> Alessandra: digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<gigirock> Alessandra: ridai il comando e avrai il link
<cristian_c> Alessandra: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<magics> poi c'e in basso ip4 per questa connessione
<gigirock> magics: metti un solo DNS per cominciare
<magics> ok
<Alessandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23271001/
<magics> ho  messo solo un dns
<magics> per salvare ce il tasto ok
<cristian_c> Alessandra: per flash devi abilitare i repository extras, se è flash che ti interessa
<magics> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<magics> search homenet.telecomitalia.it
<Alessandra> cristian_c scusa ma io non capisco proprio quello che dici, cosa sarebbe flash? io ho dato i comandi che mi avete indicato, poi ho scaricato questo pastebin (per agevolare la nostra conversazione) il mio problema principale però era la visualizzazione mozzata delle pagine ora questi repository extras che non so assolutamente cosa siano come si abil
<Alessandra> itano e una volta abilitati cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: dunque, quali problemi riscontri ancora concretamente?
<cristian_c> durante l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<Alessandra> cristian_c le pagine mozzate
<cristian_c> 'le pagine mozzate' <- tutte le finestre?
<Alessandra> cristian_c no, non di tutte le finestre, ad esempio per quella di outlook
<cristian_c> magics: posta una schermata della configurazione del network manager
<cristian_c> Alessandra: sai bene che outlook non esiste su ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi o non usi ubuntu o....
<Alessandra> cristian_c so perfettamente che outlook non esiste su ubuntu ma immagino che la visualizzazione delle pagine sia una cosa che dipenda dal sistema operativo, o no???
<cristian_c> Alessandra> cristian_c no, non di tutte le finestre, ad esempio per quella di outlook
<cristian_c> Alessandra: hai altre domande?
<magics> !pics
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pics'
<cristian_c> !image | magics
<ubot-it> magics: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<magics> http://prnt.sc/cpdcbn
<Alessandra> cristian_c credo che fra noi ci sia un problema di comunicazione, si la mia domanda è sempre la stessa ora provo a formularla in maniera tale che tu possa capirmi: "Quando apro il browser (firefox o chrome) visualizzo alcune finestre tagliate nella parte finale, nel senso che non vedo cosa c'è alla fine della pagina, come ad esempio nel leggere la
<Alessandra> posta elettronica il comando che permette di passare alle pagine successive. Questo è un problema che dipende da cosa? (visto che cambiando browser il risultato non cambia io immagino che dipenda dal sistema operativo, in questo caso ubuntu, nella cui chat di assistenza e supporto sto scrivendo da circa un'ora e più
<cristian_c> Alessandra: se succede solo nel sito di putlook
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere un problema del sito
<cristian_c> con entrambi i browser
<Alessandra> cristian_c perfetto, grazie e buon lavoro
<cristian_c> Alessandra: se l'anomalia si presenta anche con tutti gli altri siti, fallo presente
<cristian_c> Alessandra: magari è flash mancante, se outlook usa flash
<Alessandra> cristian_c vorrei provare a mettere flash dunque
<Alessandra> cristian_c come faccio?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: 14.04?
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Alessandra> si
<cristian_c> Alessandra: chrome ha il flash integrato, apri chrome e digita neòla barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> Alessandra: come hai installato chrome?
<Alessandra> cristian_c chrome era già presente quando ho comprato il pc (Chromium) ho inserito nella barra about:plugins
<cristian_c> magics: a parte tutto, se i dns non compaiono in resolv.conf, è normale
<magics> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Alessandra: chrome non è chromium
<cristian_c> Alessandra: scarica chrome dal sito google
<Alessandra> cristian_c lo sto scaricando (qual'è la differenza fra i due?)
<cristian_c> Alessandra: chromium è la versione open-source cui è basato chrome, senza i codec e tutta una serie di cose acessorie
<cristian_c> chromium lo installi dallo store di ubuntu, chrome lo scarichi dal sito google
<cristian_c> *accessorie
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233 (xenial), package size 74927 kB, installed size 279118 kB
<Alessandra> cristian_c ho scaricato chrome e quando ho cliccato sul download mi ha comunque aperto il software center
<cristian_c> Alessandra: chromium utilizza i plugin e i codec presenti nel sistema, chrome li integra direttamente al proprio interno
<cristian_c> Alessandra: sì, perchè stai scaricando il pacchetto .deb, tra le altre cose
<Alessandra> cristian_c perdonami ma ho una vaga idea di cosa siano i plugin e zero dei codec ma grazie comunque per il tentativo
<cristian_c> software center ti permette di installare i pacchetti deb dei programmi, tra le altre cose
<cristian_c> Alessandra: se digiti about:plugin nella barra degli indirizzi , ti fai un'idea di quali sonp
<Alessandra> cristian_c ok ho fatto tutto ma il problema non si è risolto quindi direi che è definitivamente una questione di outlook
<Alessandra> cristian_c cos'è il pacchetto deb?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: quindi hai installato chrome, l'hai aperto e ha ancora prpblemi il sito?
<Alessandra> si
<cristian_c> !deb | Alessandra
<ubot-it> Alessandra: deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<cristian_c> Alessandra: e allora forse è il sito, verifica pure
<Alessandra> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Alessandra: se digiti about:plugins come url, dovrebbe mostrarti la lista dei plugin attivi nel browser
<Alessandra> approfitto per chiedere anche un'altra cosa: come aggiorno il pacchetto ubuntu modification per firefox?
<cristian_c> Alessandra: non credo sia necessario
<Alessandra> quando apro firefox mi dice che è stato disattivato
<cristian_c> se ricordo bene, era un'addon di base in firefox, ma npn so neanche cosa facesse. il messaggio su quell'addon lo ricevono più o meno tutti
<cristian_c> quindi non ti preoccupare di quello
<Alessandra> va bene
<Alessandra> comunque ho guardato i plugin e in chrome flash c'è
<cristian_c> Alessandra: cerca piuttosto di guardare la lista dei plugin in chrome, come ti è stato detto
<Alessandra> cristian_c ho guardato la lista dei plugin e flash c'è (come ti ho detto sopra)
<cristian_c> Alessandra: ok, allora non è lui il problema
<cristian_c> Alessandra: per toglierti il dubbio che sia outlook o meno, prova ubuntu in sessione live, da dvd o usb
<cristian_c> non quello installato nell'hard disk
<Alessandra> cristian_c non ho idea di come si faccia questa cosa
<cristian_c> totalmente priva di pasticci post-installazione
<cristian_c> Alessandra: se te l'hanno installato, non hai il supporto di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e quindi dovrai scaricartelo
<cristian_c> oppure fartelo prestare dal rivenditore
<Alessandra> cristian_c capisco, purtroppo io sono a MIlano e il mio rivenditore è a Roma ad ogni modo proverò a scaricarlo e a installarlo su una usb e magari poi chiederò qui in chat come fare
<Alessandra> grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> Alessandra: sì, ti conviene scaricare ubuntu e masterizzarlo
<cristian_c> per ogni evenienza
<Alessandra> grazie
<mozart91> buonasera sono un utente nuovo del mondo di linux. sono alle prime armi con ubuntu 16.04, vorrei installare chromium ma non ne sono capace. come si fa?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> enjoy.
<mozart91> grazie mille, molto efficiente questo supporto
<krabador> molto bene.
<fripp78> salve
<fripp78> sono nel posto giusto per manifestare un problema di installazione ubuntu?
<gigirock> manifesta pure
<fripp78> grazie
<fripp78> ho comprato un acer aspire one cloudbook 14
<fripp78> ho provato ad installare ubuntu versione 16 lubuntu versione 16 anche mint
<fripp78> riesco ad arrivare alla fine dell'istallazione
<fripp78> ma sia la usb quando istallo che alla fine il sistema installato si avvia una volta su 5
<fripp78> facciamo 10
<cristian_c> fripp78: ma hai installato su hard disk?
<fripp78> si
<fripp78> credo abbia una ssd
<fripp78> integrata
<cristian_c> fripp78: e 4 su 5 che succede?
<fripp78> schermata nera
<cristian_c> atom?
<gigirock> fripp78, ma che os monta di serie quel aspire '
<gigirock> fripp78, ma che os monta di serie quel aspire ?
<fripp78> se lo avviao in recovery si blocca loading initial ramdisk
<fripp78> win10
<cristian_c> probabilmente winz
<mario_> Salve
<fripp78> salve
<cristian_c> fripp78: ti suggerisco di elencare le caratteristiche della macchina
<gigirock> hai disabilitato hibernazioni varie fripp78 ?
<fripp78> ho disabilitato il secure boot
<fripp78> ho cancellato le impostazioni del secure boot
<cristian_c> fripp78: hai il dual boot?
<fripp78> ho provato anche con il secure boot attivo
<fripp78> di uefi
<fripp78> no
<fripp78> ho cancellato win e messo ubuntu
<cristian_c> pessima mossa
<gigirock> fripp78, 6 un mito
<fripp78> io odio win
<cristian_c> beh, se acquisti un pc con windows, usarlo è il minimo che tu possa fare
<mario_> qualcuno di voi, ha mai installato una distribuzione linux 32bit, su un computer con architettura 32bit con UEFI ? tutte le distribuzioni compatibili con UEFI sono 64 bit... devo preparare per forza una distribuzione con pacchetti "custom", o ci sono delle alternative ? grazie a tutti per la disponibilità.
<cristian_c> non fosse altro per la licenza già pagata
<fripp78> che devo fare hanno un ottima durata di batteria
<fripp78> costo ridicolo
<fripp78> non ho mai avuto problemi con ubuntu
<fripp78> lo intalli pure sui citofoni
<cristian_c> mario_: per caso, tu e fripp78 vi conoscete?
<fripp78> no
<cristian_c> fripp78: hanno un'ottima durata di batteria magari con windoss
<cristian_c> w
<cristian_c> non è solo l'hardware ma anche il software a determinare pregi e difetti
<fripp78> certo
<cristian_c> fripp78: il tuo citofomo potrebbe non essere d'accordo
<fripp78> comunque con win funziona tutto
<fripp78> l'ho appena rimesso
<cristian_c> mario_: 'devo preparare per forza' <- in caso contrario ti minacciano un parente?
<cristian_c> fripp78: infatti la macchina è nata per funzionare decentemente su windows, questo è il punto da cui dovresti partire
<fripp78> ho trovato diverse guide
<cristian_c> fripp78: se hai pensato di aquistare il pc per usarlo solo con linux, sbagli candeggio
<fripp78> fatte da utenti che ci sono riusciti
<fripp78> con la stessa macchina
<cristian_c> fripp78: sì, ma a che prezzo? E qual è il risultato?
<fripp78> la cosa strana e che a volte funziona
<cristian_c> in termini di usabilità
<cristian_c> non tutto l'hardware è supportato da linux, specie se recente
<fripp78> quando è partito andava alla grande
<cristian_c> fripp78: e le 'guide' non ti aiutano a farlo partire
<fripp78> no
<cristian_c> fripp78: se proprio devi usalo in live o in dual boot, consiglio spassionato
<fripp78> infatti ora vorrei installarlo in dual
<gigirock> mario_, quale e' il tuo problema con i 64 bit ?
<fripp78> solo non riesco a far partire la pendrive
<fripp78> il grub parte ma poi nada
<cristian_c> gigirock: ha il bios 32 bit
<fripp78> 64
<cristian_c> e solo ubuntu 64 bit supporta uefi
<fripp78> corretto
<gigirock> si ok ma non si puo' partire in non uefi mode ?
<cristian_c> fripp78: hai scaricato o compilato bootia32.efi?
<fripp78> no ho fatto da mac
<fripp78> con unetbooting
<krabador> il programma che fa footing
<gigirock> fripp78, mmmmmmm
<gigirock> cioe' hai fatto la chiavetta da mac ?
<fripp78> si
<cristian_c> ma hai bootia32.efi nella usb in /boot/EFI?
<fripp78> controllo
<cristian_c> poi unetbootin è un altro mondo a parte rispetto a rufus e universal usb
<cristian_c> quindi...
<fripp78> no bootx64.efi
<fripp78> e grubx64.efi
<cristian_c> fripp78: non escludo che tu abbia il bios a 64 bit
<cristian_c> e quindi windows a 64 bit
<fripp78> confermo
<cristian_c> allora il problema non è quello
<cristian_c> fripp78: i driver intel sono caricati?
<fripp78> dove?
<cristian_c> fripp78: dal sistema o da live, digiti: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> o sudo lshw
<fripp78> inquesto momento non ho ubuntu
<cristian_c> fripp78: se non li carica , vuol dire che stai andando con i vesa
<fripp78> la penna è inserita in win 10
<fripp78> con la iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fripp78: intendo in live anche
<cristian_c> se 1 volta su 5 parte
<fripp78> adesso sto provando a farla partire
<fripp78> ma una volta su 5
<fripp78> è un sogno romantico
<fripp78> no parte
<fripp78> comunque mi consigli di provare con rufus rifaccio l'immagine da win
<gigirock> fripp78, ma quando dovrebbe partire vedi qualche menu o qualche cosa sul video ?
<fripp78> no parte con l'immagine di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fripp78: rufus va bene
<fripp78> ok provo
<fripp78> gpt per uefi ?
<gigirock> yes
<cristian_c> l'immagine di ubuntu <- cioè?
<fripp78> esatto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fripp78
<ubot-it> fripp78: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> per favore, elenca nome e modello della cpu, ram e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> *quantitativo di ram
<fripp78> cpu - intel celeron n3050
<fripp78> ram 2gb
<cristian_c> ohh
<fripp78> hd 32gb
<cristian_c> non era difficile
<fripp78> scheda video integrata
<fripp78> adesso cerco il modello
<cristian_c> fripp78: esattamente , prima della schermata nera, dove si blocca il boot?
<fripp78> loading initial ramdisk
<fripp78> ovviamento questo lo vedo se avvio in recovery
<fripp78> altrimenti dopo il boot schermo nero
<cristian_c> fripp78: puoi anche eseguireml'avvio normale
<cristian_c> fripp78: ma se non specifichi cosa succede dopo aver selezionato l'avvio da usb
<cristian_c> possiamo solo girarci i pollici
<fripp78> nel sesnso che se avvio normalmente
<fripp78> ho subito la scehrmata nera dopo il boot
<cristian_c> e tu premi esc o ctrl-esc
<gigirock> fripp78, hai provato a modificare la stringa del kernel ?
<fripp78> si
<fripp78> nomodeset ecc
<cristian_c> fripp78: ma la schermata di grub compare?
<fripp78> altre cose che ho letto
<cristian_c> ah, ecco, allora compare
<fripp78> sempre
<cristian_c> fripp78: se rimuovi quiet splash, è meglio
<fripp78> provo
<fripp78> ho casper quiet splash
<fripp78> levo tutto o solo quiet splash
<cristian_c> non in recovery, comunque
<cristian_c> togli solo quiet splash
<fripp78> normarle try ubuntu
<cristian_c> sì
<fripp78> partita
<fripp78> sono sul desktop di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma va?
<fripp78> provo a fare un riavvio
<krabador> fripp78, molto bene, installa tranquillamente allora
<fripp78> per vedere che non sia la famosa volta su 5
<cristian_c> ma ance se lo è
<krabador> fripp78, non è una sorpresa speciale delle uova di cioccolato
<krabador> se va,va.
<cristian_c> togli il quiet splash, così almeno sai perché non si avvia
<fripp78> lo faccio anche dal file del grub cosi lo levo definitivamente dopo l'installazione
<fripp78> grazie infinite
<cristian_c> di niente
<gigirock> eccolo
<d4nnij333> buongiorno a tutti
<d4nnij333> a scuola attenti alle lezioni
<d4nnij333> al lavoro attenti ai problemi da risolvere ed ai clienti
<d4nnij333> anche magari quando nnsapendo nulla ti dicono cosa e come fare
<d4nnij333> ... in chat non mi volete più
<d4nnij333> ouffi che magra vita
<gigirock> d4nnij333, questo e' un canale di supporto ufficiale
<d4nnij333> si scusate
<d4nnij333> qualcuno sa spie parte piùgarmi come mai il mio quickstarter nn
<d4nnij333> ?
<d4nnij333> parte piu
<d4nnij333> gigirock ciao... sai qualcosa sullo quickstarter?
<gigirock> d4nnij333, cosa e' il quickstarter ?
<d4nnij333> una app
<d4nnij333> che gira con ubuntu
<d4nnij333> per far partire libroffice
<mario_> ragazzi ho appena risolto, ho seguito una guida trovata sul forum ufficiale di ubuntu... buona serata a tutti
<krabador> mario_, risolto quale problema ?
<mario_> ubuntu 32bit, su atom 32bit con boot UEFI..
<cristian_c> mario_: l'avevo scritto prima in chat, veramente
<cristian_c> in questo canale
<krabador> mario_, sei stato attento alle risposte ricevute ?
<mario_> ti ringrazio cristian_c... ma il buon google mi ha aiutato ugualmente, cmq ho trovato la discussione già iniziata da un pezzo... vi lascio il link alla soluzione, se qualche utente si ritrova nel mio stesso problema: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<mario_> buona serata ragazzi, vado a configurare l'ambiente, che domani mattina devo andare a lavoro presto.
<mario_> ciao
<cristian_c> ...dovrà fare una ricerca nei log.
<krabador> mario_, non serve, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<krabador> e grazie per aver sporcato il log
<cristian_c> tra l'altro askubuntu non è il forum di ubuntu, come erroneamente affermato da mario_
<d4nnij333> bah ogni tanto qualcuno inventa problemi
<d4nnij333> ouff risolto era disattivato
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-04
<mariapaola> meno male, non solo sola a non capire come procedere...
<mariapaola> clobrano, la scelta che mi indicavi di Live usb implica a sua volta installazioni ulteriori che non so fare, capisco che per voi siano banalità ma per me è una giungla!
<clobrano> mariapaola: il tempo di spostarmi in ufficio e rivediamo (sempre che non intervenga qualcun'altro prima :))
<Fabios> Buongiorno e grazie anticipatamente per il vostro aiuto. Ho installato Ubuntu Mate sul mio PC, ma ho serie difficoltà ad installare la mia stampante multifunzione Brother MCF 8520DN. Nello specifico, dopo vari tentativi sono riuscito a far funzionare la funzione di stampa, ma non riesco a far funzionare le funzioni di scanner e fax (non le vede pro
<Fabios> prio)
<glpiana> Fabios, hai provato i driver che vengono forniti dalla brother?
<glpiana> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfc8520dn_eu_cn&os=128&flang=English
<Fabios> gipiana ho già provato ma non riesco
<glpiana> Fabios, non riesci in cosa? il pacchetto per lo scanner lo hai scaricato e installato?
<Fabios> premesso che sono un profano, ho scaricato il pacchetto ed ho provato ad installarlo, tant'è che la stampante mi funziona
<glpiana> Fabios, nella pagina che ti ho indicato c'è il pacchetto per la stampante e un altro pacchetto per lo scanner
<Fabios> ho scaricato tutti i pacchetti ma non sono riuscito. probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa. saresti disposto a seguirmi passo passo?
<glpiana> Fabios, se rispondi a quello che ti ho chiesto possiamo provarci, altrimenti la vedo dura da parte mia. il pacchetto dello scanner è brscan seguito da sigle. lo hai installato?
<glpiana> Fabios, qui le istruzioni: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfc8520dn_eu_cn&os=128&dlid=dlf006645_000&flang=4&type3=566
<Fabios> adesso riprovo. intanto ti ringrazio di cuore
<roxdragon> ciao a todos
<roxdragon> ho ubuntu 14.04 volevo reinstallare da zero ubuntu 16.04 ma con gnome session flashback. Ho letto in giro che ormai gnome session flashback non viene più aggiornato e alcuni consigliano ubuntu mate 16.04. Mi sapreste dire cosa cambia?? il core di ubuntu mate è uguale a ubuntu 16.04 "normale" ? Grazie
<Carlin0> roxdragon, mate è gnome 2 l'altro è gnome 3
<roxdragon> Carlin0: quindi chi ha più supporto dei due? voglio un ambiente grafico come gnome session flashback
<roxdragon> ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale la 16.04
<roxdragon> Carlin0:
<Disperato> buongiorno a tutta la stanza
<Disperato> sono al disperato (come si nota dal mio nick) ricerca di aiuto per il benedetto audio salterino di ubuntu
<Disperato> cercando tra i meandri della rete ho letto che bisogna disattivare l'hpet solo che nel mio bios non c'è
<Disperato> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente darmi una mano?
<Disperato> nessuno che può darmi una mano?
<Laserbit> Slave vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio PC.....il computer e ve chiostro e nativo xp processore Amd Athon 1.9 Ghz 2 gb di ram ddr 400 ecc.ecc .quale versione mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> Laserbit, modello preciso di cpu e scheda video ?
<Disperato> qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi con i problemi audio?
<Disperato> dovrei disattivare l'hpet. QUalcuno mi da una mano?
<Laserbit> Cpu Amd athlon 2.600+ la scheda video Jon ricordo comunque è datata sarà una 64 mega o al massimo 128
<Carlin0> Laserbit, lubuntu 32 bit
<Laserbit> Ok grazie per l'informazionè
<Disperato> di nuovo buongiorno
<Disperato> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come disattivare l'hpet dal grub?
<Disperato> una volta che appena acceso il pc subito dopo la schermata per accedere al bios arrivo nel grub cosa dovrei fare?
<Disperato> l'audio continua a salter
<Disperato> saltare
<Disperato> ma almeno essere preso in considerazione? chiedo molto?
<pie86> ciao a tutti...ho questo problema...su un pc desktop ho tolto la batteria a tampone per circa 30 minuti resettare le impostazioni del bios...adesso che riaccendo il pc non mi compare "press f2 to enter setup"
<pie86> non accedo più al bios in nessun modo..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<WUbuntu-it> Buongiorno gentilissimi! :-)
<WUbuntu-it> Spero qualcuno possa darmi una dritta o farmi capire.
<WUbuntu-it> Ho un vecchio portatile dove era montato xubuntu 14.04 lts.
<WUbuntu-it> Dico era perché visto che ci sono problemi al disco, partizione root, entra solamente in BusyBox.
<WUbuntu-it> Ho letto una discussione su questo bel forum dove si consigliava fare un controllo della partizione da una live, verificando anche i bad blocks.
<WUbuntu-it> Quindi visto che avevo già una live di slax ho fatto partire quella e dato il comando
<WUbuntu-it> e2fsck -c -v /dev/sda1
<WUbuntu-it> La partizione è di 11.5GiB. Capendo che essendo probabilmente danneggiato il disco e avendo poca ram il tampo sarebbe stato enorme lascio il portatile a lavorare sabato.
<WUbuntu-it> Oggi rientro: è ancora al 33.27%!
<WUbuntu-it> Non vorrei tenere per altri giorni acceso il portatile visto che sono passate 90 ore :-(
<WUbuntu-it> Se blocco il programma per eventualmente ricominciare nel caso con altra live più recente, mi tiene conto dei 3888 blocchi con errore che ha trovato e magari ripartire dal 33%?
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, penso che al riavvio del programma ripartirà da 0
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana grazie della risposta ... che bella cosa :-(
<WUbuntu-it> ma è normale che duri così tanto tempo?
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, no, direi proprio di no
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana infatti lo supponevo... è possibile che una live più recente che ha un e2fsck più recente della 1.42.6 (21-Sep-2012) vada più spedita? Ma almeno i badblock li memorizza da qualche parte spero (superblock?)
<glpiana> guarda, io ho la beta della 16.10 di ubuntu e la versione di quel progrmma è la 1.43.3
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, riesci ancora ad avviare quel sistema?
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana infatti dovrebbe essere la 1.43.3 (September 4, 2016) l'ultima che forse è più veloce?
<glpiana> non so proprio risponderti
<WUbuntu-it> No BusyBox v1.21.1 :-(
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, anche con altri kernel (se ne hai altri disponibili nel menu di grub)?
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, si anche nei recovery mode non parte. ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablabla does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, e da live accedi ai dati sul disco?
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, si prima di far partire il comando vedevo sia la root che la home separata
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, io ti consiglio di accedere ai dati, farti copia di ciò che ancora non hai backuppato e reinstallare
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, pensavo anche io di fare questo, sopratutto visto che ho la home separata. Ma non volevo che installasse su dei badblock ed è per questo che ho fatto prima il check della partizione
<WUbuntu-it> così non rischio che scriva su badblock... oppure o detto una sciocchezza?
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, potresti riformattare la partizione di sistema e in seguito fare il check di quella partizione vuota
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, se non erro c'è anche un'opzione della formattazione per verificare prima i badblock... però non vorrei che ritorno ad attendere giorno :-(
<WUbuntu-it> mke2fs -c se non erro
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, impieghi più tempo a cercare l'opzione che a formattare :)
<fripp78> salve,
<fripp78> ho un problema con un acer aspire one cloudbook 14
<WUbuntu-it> ehehehe hai ragione ma dovrebbe essere mke2fs -c se non erro
<fripp78> intel celeron n3050
<fripp78> ram 2gb
<fripp78> hd ssd 32gb
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, quindi faccio ctrl-C e poi come formatto ext4 come era prima?
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, magari con la live di lubuntu che ha 4 anni di aggiornamenti in più ;)
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdaX
<glpiana> è indifferente da che distro lo fai, basta conosco ext4. sostituisci la X ovviamente
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, quindi mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 (quella della root che stavo controllando). Che mi dici dei badblocks? Sai mica se vengono salvati, non so, nel superblock?
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, non lo so, formatta e poi fai il check
<fripp78> ho installato lubuntuin dual boot con win 10
<fripp78> il probela è che lubuntu si avvia una volta ogni tanto
<fripp78> in recoveri si ferma in loading initial ramdisk
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, Ctrl-C non ha effetto. Forse Ctrl-Break
<fripp78> ho provato a togliere dal kernel il quiet splash ma continua il problema
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, se sei sicuro che il pc non sia bloccato, aspetta un momento
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, no si è fermato e dice interrupted
<WUbuntu-it> at block 1006239 - /dev/sda1 bad block inode. /dev/sda1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, ok, procedi allora
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana ok. Scusa fripp78 :(
<fripp78> eccolo scusami tu
<fripp78> ho modificato anche il grub togliendo il quiet splash
<fripp78> ???
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, la formattazione ci ha messo pochissimo e ha finito con Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done. Ho rifatto e2fsck -c e si blocca dopo poco 0.36% done, 0:06 elapsed. (0/0/0 errors)... che dici scarico e masterizzo lubuntu daily 16.04.1 LTS e e provo con la 1.43.3 (September 4, 2016) sperando sia più veloce?
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, prova
<vialdo> ciao a tutti ho letto ques'articolo per inserire una password in grub http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy
<vialdo> il problema è che non sono sicuro dove inserirla forse in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Carlin0> vialdo, quello era il vecchio grub
<vialdo> e per il nuovo come si fa?
<Carlin0> vialdo, se guardi in fondo alla pagina ce scritto : da revisionare
<vialdo> si infatti non ci ho fatto proprio caso
<vialdo> il grub è versione vecchia ora c'è grub2
<krabador> da begli annetti
<vialdo> :)
<vialdo> ho trovato una guida non vorrei far danni al pc secondo voi è attendibile
<vialdo> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/proteggere-grub2-con-password-201361/
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, sbaglio o l'iso di lubuntu 16.04.1 non entra in un CD ma vuole per forza un DVD essendo di 858M?
<WUbuntu-it> Ovviamente grazie del tuo tempo :)
<glpiana> WUbuntu-it, mettila su usb
<krabador> a meno che tu non abbia CD da 900mb, ed unità ottica compatibile , ci vuole altro
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, spero di avere una pendrive libera. krabador no ho solo normali CD :(
<Carlin0> eppure lubuntu mi pare stesse su cd
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> Carlin0: l'inflazione
<Carlin0> infatti so 724 mb
<krabador> vialdo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<Carlin0> la 64 2 722 la 32
<Carlin0> WUbuntu-it, vuoi la 32 o la 64 ?
<WUbuntu-it> 32bit senza pae
<Carlin0> senza pae non esiste
<WUbuntu-it> Carlin0, non esiste? Argh! Il portatile è antico :(
<Carlin0> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Carlin0> segui la procedura
<krabador> WUbuntu-it: se troppo antico ...
<krabador> WUbuntu-it: dove prendi le ISO?
<WUbuntu-it> Carlin0 grazie... sempre se trovo una pendrive libera. krabador su http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<WUbuntu-it> file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Carlin0> WUbuntu-it, usa l'alternate http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Carlin0> quetsa è 722 mb
<krabador> Carlin0: non guardare le alternate
<Carlin0> perchè?
<krabador> a meno che non è di esse che si sta parlando
<Carlin0> ha un pc stravecchio , problemi coi cd , mi sembra la soluzione migliore
<Carlin0> poi fate vobis
<krabador> ma si, mi riferivo alla dimensione delle desktop , al di la di quello che possa servire all'utente
<WUbuntu-it> intanto grazie del Vostro tempo :) Comunque pare che anche le alternate vogliano un DVD o USB "All Alternate images now require a DVD or USB"
<WUbuntu-it> E poi ho i CD da 700MB :(
<WUbuntu-it> Su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE parla solo della 14.04 e non sulla 16.04. E' solo perché non è aggiornato il wiki?
<fripp78> salve posso esporre un problema ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | fripp78
<ubot-it> fripp78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fripp78> ok
<fripp78> acer aspire one cloudbook 14 intel celeron n3050 hd ssd 32gb ram 2gb ubuntu si avvia una volta ogni tanto in recovery si blocca su loading initial ramdisk
<fripp78> ubuntu è in dual boot con win10
<glpiana> fripp78, versione di ubuntu?
<fripp78> 16
<WUbuntu-it> fripp78, dovrebbe anche dire error: e qualcos'altro
<glpiana> fripp78, nuova installazione?
<fripp78> nulla nuova istallazione da usb
<fripp78> la stranezza è che a volte va  avolte no
<glpiana> fripp78, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti dopo aver eseguito l'installazione?
<fripp78> si
<fripp78> ho anche cancellato quiet splash dal kernel
<fripp78> sembrava la svolta
<glpiana> fripp78, hai fatto caso se gli avvii che vanno e non vanno a buon fine sono in relazione con gli avvii di windows?
<fripp78> no nssuna correlazione
<fripp78> adesso sono con ubuntu
<glpiana> fripp78, una delle voci di grub dovrebbe essere il check della ram. faglielo fare
<Mauro81> Salve a tutti, quale programma mi consigliate per installare ubuntu 16.04.1 gnome su hdd esterno dedicato solo a linux?
<fripp78> possofarlo da riga di comando cosi non perdo ?
<fripp78> la connessione con te
<glpiana> fripp78, no, non si può controllare la ram col sistema attivo.
<fripp78> provo
<fripp78> grazie
<WUbuntu-it> fripp78, non è che ti da error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<fripp78> no
<fripp78> pero si blocca prticamente subito
<fripp78> schermta nera
<fripp78> se avvioin revovery
<Carlin0> fripp78, e da win tutto ok ?
<fripp78> perfetto
<CarlV> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<fripp78> non mi sembra di avere tra le opzioniil check della ram
<fripp78> provo  a tra poco
<CarlV> avrei un quesito da porvi: circa 2 giorni fa, dopo aver trasferito dei file da un hd esterno ad un altro, è comparsa una cartella vuota(sottoforma di file) dal nome File system). Cosa potrebbe essere?
<CarlV> Grazie
<Mauro81> Salve a tutti, quale programma mi consigliate per installare ubuntu 16.04.1 gnome su hdd esterno dedicato solo a linux?
<Carlin0> Mauro81, su hd esterno non te lo consiglio eh , cmq masterizza un dvd e installa dove ti pare
<Carlin0> fripp78, https://cdn.instructables.com/F52/JUNA/HET0RS1T/F52JUNAHET0RS1T.MEDIUM.jpg
<fripp78> confermo non ho il check dlla ram Carlin0
<Carlin0> fripp78, hai guardato l'immagine ?
<fripp78> Carlin0  pero adesso solo due volte per riavviarsi
<fripp78> Carlin0 cioè?
<Carlin0> fripp78, https://cdn.instructables.com/F52/JUNA/HET0RS1T/F52JUNAHET0RS1T.MEDIUM.jpg
<Carlin0> guarda lì è il memory test
<fripp78> Carlin0  no ho solo recovery ed il boot di win
<fripp78> e ubuntu ovviamente
<fripp78> Carlin0  la cosa strana mi mancano anche le opzioni in basso tipo f6
<fripp78> Carlin0  per provare noapic acpi=off e cose del genere
<Carlin0> fripp78, quelle ci sono solo da live
<fripp78> puo essere un idea provare da live Carlin0
<fripp78> Carlin0  effettivamente quelle opzioni si possno inserire anche dal file del grub credo
<WUbuntu-it> Forse ho trovato una pendrive. Probabilmente non funziona bene ma per fare le prove live con lubuntu dovrebbe andare. Per mettere lubuntu sulla pendrive va bene il comando
<WUbuntu-it> sudo cp lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /dev/sdf
<glpiana> !usb | WUbuntu-it
<ubot-it> WUbuntu-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana sul wiki gentilmente indicato c'è scritto "A causa del bug #1325801 , non è possibile usare il Creatore dischi di avvio in Ubuntu 14.04 e 12.04 per creare le Live USB di Ubuntu 15.04 e successivi. In questi casi è possibile utilizzare programmi alternativi come Unetbootin.". L'altro pc che funziona è Xubuntu 14.04 e alle volte sul forum mi
<WUbuntu-it> sembra di aver letto che veniva sconsigliato Unetbootin. E' per questo che pensavo a cp. Quì, come da regole, si parla solo ed esclusivamente di Ubuntu e quindi mi affido a Voi esperti. Debian lo sconsiglia ma come detto quì si parla solo di *Ubuntu ergo suppongo che debba usare Unetbootin da Xubuntu 14.04 per installare su USB lubuntu 16.04.1 :)
<WUbuntu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<glpiana> !usbwin | WUbuntu-it
<ubot-it> WUbuntu-it: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<WUbuntu-it> glpiana, niente winzoz :) 3 pc linux. Lo faccio partire con Wine?
<WUbuntu-it> ... forse meglio Unetbootin nativo. Ora prova a vedere se va.
<krabador> no
<krabador> lascia perdere unetbootin
<krabador> prova universal USB installer
<WUbuntu-it> krabador, sbaglio o anche http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ (link preso da http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin ) è per winz?
<WUbuntu-it> krabador, se esci e rientri dalla chat vedi i messaggi precedenti o viene azzerato tutto?
<krabador> WUbuntu-it, se hai solo linux, sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx , dove in if metti il percorso completo del file iso,e x in sdx è la lettera di unità
<krabador> senza numero di partizione
<krabador> della pendrive usb
<krabador> a pendrive inserita e smontata
<WUbuntu-it> krabador, ma sudo cp lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /dev/sdf  ?
<krabador> WUbuntu-it, ma credi che stia a perdere tempo?
<WUbuntu-it> krabador assolutamente no :) anzi grazie del tuo tempo!
<krabador> bene ;)
<WUbuntu-it> quindi ora vado sull'altra macchina e do sudo dd if=lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdf (non sdf1 perchè non ha partizioni)
<krabador> WUbuntu-it, se sei sicuro che la tua pendrive sia sdf, e se sei , nel terminale, nella cartella in cui è presente esattamente quel file iso
<krabador> vai pure.
<WUbuntu-it> questa macchina si. Nell'altra prima faccio sudo fdisk -l per vedere quale la è e apro un terminale dove ho scaricato l'iso :)
<krabador> WUbuntu-it, molto bene
<WUbuntu-it> krabador, scusami. Su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb "viene suggerito di aggiungere il parametro bs=4M && sync per ottimizzare il processo di scrittura" : lo consigli anche tu?
<krabador> si
<krabador> ma senza, avresti già finito comunque :D
<marcus_u> Ciao tutti! sono in procinto di scaricare Ubuntu per mio notebook sony vaio X11 attualmente ho installato win7 che vorrei eliminare.....Ho gia' salvatutti i miei files e documenti su chiavetta e sono pronto alla formattazione .vorrei sapere come procedere ora una volta scaricato ubuntu devo salvarlo su chiavetta usb? posso salvarlo sulla stessa chi
<marcus_u> avetta dove ho salvato i miei documenti o devo usare un'altra chiavetta? qualcuno mi sa indicare la procedura corretta?
<krabador> !usbwin | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<marcus_u> molte grazie
<krabador> !installazione | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> marcus_u, non eliminare win , installa a fianco
<krabador> marcus_u, sostituiscilo a windows, solo se sei sicuro al 1000% che ubuntu faccia il 1000% di quello che ti serve
<Carlin0> marcus_u, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<marcus_u> ma in questo modo ,affiancandolo non limito i benefici di ubuntu?
<krabador> marcus_u, no
<Carlin0> i 2 sistemi operativi restano indipendenti
<marcus_u> ok,allora processore intel Z540 1,86ghz ram 2gb  scheda  video oltre 256 penso
<Carlin0> marcus_u, meglio lubuntu con quella cpu
<marcus_u> lubunto e' piu' da sfigati? :)
<cristian_c> è un atom
<cristian_c> marcus_u: magari lo è il pc
<cristian_c> ;)
<Carlin0> marcus_u, lubuntu è + leggero
<cristian_c> è un processore delc2008
<cristian_c> considera questo
<Carlin0> atom
<cristian_c> e anche il fatto che fosse scarso già nel 2008
<marcus_u> lo so oramai e' un tantino datato ma e' cosi' leggero e fino che ancora mi piace
<cristian_c> marcus_u: e allora non pensare se è da sfigati o meno
<Carlin0> marcus_u, rischi che ubuntu sia un chiodo poi fai tu
<marcus_u> ok sono qui' per dei gentili consigli... sembrava il mio vaio potesse supportare anche ubuntu...
<marcus_u> la procedura e' la stessa anche per lubuntu?
<Carlin0> marcus_u, lo supporta ma poi devi vedere come ci gira all'atto pratico
<cristian_c> Carlin0: beh, atom single core
<cristian_c> la vedo male
<cristian_c> se ci va lubuntu è già un miracolo
<Carlin0> si il motore è uguale cambia solo la grafica
<marcus_u> ma sara' piu' veloce e meno problematico di win7?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ma approfondisci pure
<cristian_c> !derivate | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> marcus_u: semplicemente , testalo in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> dopo aver preparato il supporto e avviato il boot
<marcus_u> all'atto pratico cosa devo fare...scusate ma non sono molto avanti sul pc.....
<marcus_u> al momento ho una chiavetta collegata....questa deve essere libera o posso mantenere i file in essa contenuti?
<Carlin0> vuota o perdi tutto ciò che contiene
<marcus_u> ok grazie poi scarico lubuntu?
<Carlin0> si
<marcus_u> lo salvo sulla chiavetta?
<Carlin0> no
<marcus_u> su pc..
<Carlin0> devi usare il programma apposta
<Carlin0> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<marcus_u> quello indicato sopra quindi...
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<marcus_u> ok II passo?
<marcus_u> secondo passo?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> scegli l'opzione : installa al fianco di ..
<marcus_u> ok
<marcus_u> poi?
<Carlin0> fa tutto lui
<Carlin0> l'installer
<Carlin0> e leggi le guide
<marcus_u> ok,in inglese...
<Carlin0> le hai lette ?
<Carlin0> direi di no ...
<marcus_u> no mi appresto a farlo....pero' mi avete detto che con questo pc devo scaricare lubuntu, ve?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: o meglio, prima di installare, testa lubuntu in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> lo scegki dal menù all'inizio del boot da usb
<cristian_c> marcus_u: lo provi e vedi se fa al caso tuo, non devi farlo per forza
<marcus_u> si e' questo che non capisco dove trovo il boot usb?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: lo prepari tu, nel modo in cui ti è stato consigliato
<cristian_c> tramite link
<marcus_u> ok vo a vedere i link e spero di capirci q.cosa....
<marcus_u> comunque siete tanto cari   :)
<WUbuntu-it> Ho fatto la liveusb di Lubuntu 16.04.1 desktop i386 32 bit e ho fatto il boot dalla pendrive. All'inizio mi ha chiesto la lingua (Italiano) e scelto se volevo provarlo e non installarlo. All'inizio mi ha dato un po' di righe a terminale e poi è apparso il logo di lubuntu con i classici puntini bianchi e blu da destra a sinistra.
<cristian_c> e poi...
<WUbuntu-it> E' così da un bel po' di tempo :( ok il portatile è anteguerra
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, non ricordo più come si fa a vedere cosa c'è sotto il logo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | WUbuntu-it
<ubot-it> WUbuntu-it: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: esc oppure ctrl+esc
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, ok esc. Scusami è dalle 10 che sto in chat :)
<WUbuntu-it> ata1: SRST failed (errorno=16), failed command : READ DMA etc. Portatile che se non erro ha 512+256MB Tecra con Centrino. Il resto non ricordo visto che sto provando a lanciare la liveusb a posta per verificare problemi. Scusatemi
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: ma centrino non è una scheda wireless?
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, no è la Cpu Intel Centrino (C) Mobile Technology
<Francesca> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: di che anno?
<Francesca> ho installato un programma su ubuntu e mi si blocca sempre all'avvio, facendo bloccare tutto quanto, compreso il terminale, costringendomi a spegnere forzatamente
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c ehehehe antico :( ora non ricordo.
<Francesca> posso fare qualcosa altro a parte disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> Francesca: che programma è?
<Francesca> Mathematica11
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: ma sei sicuro che il problema non sia del pc, più che del sistema operativo?
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, come dissi stamattina il problema è probabilmente del disco HDD interno. Fino alla scorsa settimana c'era installato Xubuntu 14.04. Poi BusyBox ma Slax partiva (prima distro provata).
<WUbuntu-it> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/04/%23ubuntu-it.html
<akis24> WUbuntu-it: la 16.04 non è adatta ad hardware datato .. e dico poco  retrocompatibilita' limitata per vecchi pc
<cristian_c> Francesca: per tale programma, non puoi ricevere supporto in questo canale
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: semplicemente, assicurati che il disco sia integro, prima di utilizzarlo su questo pc
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, probabilmente il disco ha degli errori, infatti avevo lanciato da livecd e2fsck -c -v /dev/sda1 (partizione di root) ma visto che durava giorni ho fermato e volevo far partire una live aggiornata per avere e2fsck aggiornato che vedendo dalle release note pare molto più veloce.
<WUbuntu-it> akis24, ho provato lubuntu 16.04 per avere un e2fsck aggiornato
<WUbuntu-it> da live i dati li vedevo (e backuppati)
<Francesca> ok grazie lo stesso cristan_c
<Francesca> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> !chat | Francesca , accomdati pure nell'altro canale
<ubot-it> Francesca , accomdati pure nell'altro canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WUbuntu-it> stamattina glpiana mi ha consigliato di formattare la partizione di root e ritentare il check ma era sempre lento
<akis24> WUbuntu-it: e all'improvviso il disco ha cessato di funzionare .. strano visto che lo vedevi eh
<WUbuntu-it> akis24, lo vedevo dalla live. Il sistema intallato solo BusyBox. Avevo fatto qualche anno fa la home separata proprio perchè era un pc datato.
<akis24> WUbuntu-it: magari hai problema di settori danneggiati  facile su un pc vecchio
<drago> Buona sera ho un problema con il touchpad del mio portatile acer es1-520-32be appena installato ubuntu 16.04 potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | drago
<ubot-it> drago: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<WUbuntu-it> akis24, sicuro ma almeno la live dovrebbe partire... almeno per rifar partire e2fsck per controllare la partizione ex di root ora vuota perchè riformattata ext4 come consigliato.
<akis24> WUbuntu-it: certo se è partita la prima volta non vedo perche' non debba avviarsi in seguito
<WUbuntu-it> sulla precedente livecd c'era e2fsck 1.42.6 (21-Sep-2012)
<drago> il mio touch pad non viene riconsciuto da ubuntu 16.04 ho un laptop acer aspire es 1-520 sembra che non ci siano i driver
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: se stacchi il disco, la live parte?
<cristian_c> drago: hai appena installato la 16.04 o hai fatto avanzamento di versione?
<drago> appena installata
<drago> pensavo che con l'installazione trovasse i driver
<cristian_c> drago: fa una cosa
<cristian_c> drago: a proposito, in live il touchpad andava?
<drago> no
<cristian_c> drago: fa una cosa
<cristian_c> drago: ctrl+alt+f2
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, è un portatile. Posso anche provare a smontarlo e farlo partire. Ma lo scopo di far partire la live aggiornata è quella di controllare il disco interno
<WUbuntu-it> axis24, la live che partiva era un'altra vecchia del 2012 e non *ubuntu
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: e non puoi testarlo da un altro pc
<cristian_c> ?
<drago> sono caduto cristian _c dopo ctrl-alt f2
<cristian_c> drago: quando premi ctrl+alt+f2, fai il login
<cristian_c> testuale
<drago> immetto la password
<cristian_c> dopodiché digiti: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<cristian_c> e poi sudo modprobe psmouse
<cristian_c> dopo premi ctrl+f7
<cristian_c> cioè ctrl+alt+f7
<drago> non mi fa fare il login
<WUbuntu-it> sorry, intendevo akis24 errore di battitura :D cristian_c, l'altro pc è un altro portatile. Per esperienza il check del filesystem da usb non va molto bene rispetto ad un check su un disco interno. A parte la velocità usb.
<drago> mi dice login incorrect
<cristian_c> drago: la username e la password specificate durante l'installazione
<drago> cristian alla fine ctrl+alt+f7?
<akis24> drago: si cosi chiudi la console
<drago> ok al comando sudo modprobe -r psmouse mi ha chiesto la pasword . al comando successivo no sono uscito ma non va
<akis24> drago: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics  dal terminale e metti risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | drago
<ubot-it> drago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> drago: forse è meglio se provi con ctrl+alt+f1, invece che con f2
<cristian_c> dando gli stessi comandi
<d4nnij3_2002> ciao
<d4nnij3_2002> raga
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, ho provato anche altre live *ubuntu e ripete sempre ata1: SRST failed (errorno=-16). Incomincio a pensare che le live *ubuntu vogliono per forza montare (o tentare di montare) il disco interno anche se voglio solamente "provare" la distro. Non c'è un'opzione di boot che inibisce questa cosa? L'unica live che parte senza problemi sembra
<WUbuntu-it> essere slax che però è molto vecchia e quindi ha e2fsck vecchio e non ottimizzato :(
<WUbuntu-it> non solo SRST ma altri errori del disco ata1
<doom_>  salve ho problemi con deja-dup su ubuntu gnome 14.04.5 64 bit su Laptop , ho sempre fatto il backup settimanalmente su hard disk esterno ma ora quando provo a farlo si avvia fa l'analisi e poi si ferma sempre sulla solita cartella che in precedenza avevo scelto di includere nel backup,e poi successivamente ho optato per escluderla dal backup, ho provato a fare un nuovo backup su disco
<doom_>   fisso e non ho avuto problemi, ho fatto anche un backup con la live Ubuntu
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: fai prima a collegare il disco a un pc fisso
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: prova magari da recovery
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: che poi da live, comunque, come fai a inibire l'hard disk, se non hai una riga di comando?
<kokko799> ciao ..sto scaricando ubuntu ma si blocca a 455 mb
<cristian_c> doom_: qual'è la domanda?
<cristian_c> kokko799: da dove l'hai scaricato?
<kokko799> dal sito di ubuntu
<kokko799> italia
<kokko799> parte ildownload...va fino a 455 mb e si inchioda
<doom_> cristian c non riesco piu a fare il bacjkup di ubuntu gnome 14.04 su Hard Disk esterno
<doom_> con il portatile
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, come dicevo ho solo un'altro portatile utilizzabile e quindi non posso montare un 2° disco 2.5" IDE. Da recovery mode intendi? Da live non voglio che inibisca l'HDD vorrei che non tentasse di montarlo, come fa per esempio slax (unica live funzionante)... suppongo che non sia possibile con le live *ubuntu e debian :(
<akis24> kokko799: da dove scarichi ?
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: capisci che stai cercando di svuotare il mare con un cucchiaino
<kokko799> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> kokko799: tutte le volte?
<kokko799> 3 di seguito
<cristian_c> kokko799: hai spazio sufficiente sull'hard disk per il file .iso?
<cristian_c> kokko799: ti succede solo su quel pc?
<kokko799> si..sto usando windows per scaricare ubuntu.all'avvio lampeggia e non va piu' ubuntu dopo l'aggiornamento al 16
<akis24> kokko799: prova a scaricare da qui →   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<kokko799> quale scelgo? ubuntu base?
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: il tuo bios supporta l'hot-swap dell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> ovvero il collegamento a caldo
<akis24> kokko799: e quella è una scelta tua legata ai requisiti del pc
<cristian_c> doom_: hai detto di esserci riuscito, escludendo quella cartella dal bsckup
<cristian_c> backup
<cristian_c> kokko799: su quanti pc hai provato a eseguire il download?
<doom_> cristian c no si ferma sempre li anche se non cè piu quella carteòòa
<cristian_c> kokko799: sicuro di non avere problemi di connessione?
<cristian_c> kokko799: magari scegli un altro mirror
<cristian_c> doom_: devi backuppare una partizione?
<doom_> ho provato a fare  un nuovo backup del sistema e di home ma si ferma su u naltro file e nn va piu avanti
<cristian_c> doom_: ci sono diversi metodi
<cristian_c> doom_: hai un dual boot?
<doom_> no sto facendo il backup con deja -dup sia di / che della home
<doom_> non ho dual boo ma solo ubuntu gnome 14.04
<cristian_c> doom_: allora usa dd, no? ;)
<cristian_c> fai prima e meglio
<doom_> cristian c , cosa e dd? ho un un intero backup fatto finora con deja dup
<cristian_c> doom_: man dd
<cristian_c> ti si aprirà un mondo che non conoscevi ;)
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, no niente hot-swap: è un portatile con Cpu Intel Centrino di anni fa. L'unica live che parte è slax ma è del 2012 (ultima release 7.0.8).
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: ti stai inutilmente complicando la vita
<doom_> cristian c ,  ecco dove si blocca con un nuovo backup http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24xj342&s=9#.V_PcxfuF7eQ
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: quando esistono alternative più realistiche per verificare la salute del tuo disco
<cristian_c> doom_: sei sicuro che sia ubuntu quello?
<doom_> ubuntu gnome
<doom_> si che sono sicuro
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> doom_: fa come consigliato, se vuoi risolvere facilmente
<cristian_c> doom_: hai abbastanza spazio nel disco di destinazione?
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, ho sempre usato delle live per verificare la salute del disco. non ho soldi per comprare un fisso. se mi dice quale live funziona per poter verificare la scarico e faccio partire il test alternativo. Per ora Lubuntu, Xubuntu e Debian live si bloccano a controllare un disco che devo controllare.
<WUbuntu-it> Grazie comunque :)
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: quindi il disco non era nativo del portatile?
<doom_> cristian c si ho un hd di 1TB
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, si si. Intendo dire a lavoro. scusa se non sono stato chiaro
<cristian_c> WUbuntu-it: vedi se esistono opzioni di boot che fanno alcdaso tuo
<cristian_c> editando la riga contenuta nella voce di boot nel grub
<doom_> cristian c  Man DD  non so cosa sia sai dove posso trovare un manuale in rete
<cristian_c> doom_: in un terminale: man dd
<doom_> cristian c non ci capisco nulla tutto in inglese e mi sembra complicato
<doom_> cristian c non  vorrei copiare altre cartelle che nn m iinteressano
<WUbuntu-it> cristian_c, ho visto che di opzioni di boot sono tantissime https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt e non saprei proprio quale usare. Ho un case usb per hdd 2.5" dove ho provato a mettere il disco smontato ma Xubuntu non lo vede con fdisk -l cosa che la live slax con HDD interno invece vede. Ora lo rimonto e vedo di trovare u
<WUbuntu-it> na live che che funzioni per fare il check del disco. Grazie del tuo tempo. Se mai trovo una live funzionante ve lo dico per condividere. P.S. anche gparted live si blocca con gli errori del disco
<WUbuntu-it> Buona serata a tutti!
<laserbuntu> ciao ho un dubbio, vorrei installare i codec proprietari ma, io ho ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts e nella pagina della spiegazione ci sono solo i per ubuntu ufficale e solo Kubuntu e Lubuntu, cosa uso?
<laserbuntu> mi riferisco a questaguida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari?action=show&redirect=CodecAudioVideoProprietari
<luca__> sera a tutti, avrei un piccolo problema con Xubuntu. Non so perché ma senza far nulla oggi ho acceso il computer e la risoluzione video era leggermente zoommata. Ho provato a dare uno sguardo alle configurazioni del monitor su Schermo, ma è tutto il regola. Ho ridimensionato la granmdezza icone e font, ma è tutto un po' sfuocato e non fa certo bene agli occhi! Suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> luca__: regolare il monitor
<cristian_c> simply
<luca__> Scusate la prima parte del messaggio si è cancellata uso Xubuntu
<luca__> Non è il monitor, ho provato
<cristian_c> luca__: sulla live stesso problema?
<luca__> Non ho provato la live, se andasse tiutto bene sarebbe colpa del sistema?
<cristian_c> luca__: non fasciarti la testa prima di rompertela
<krabador> luca__, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> luca__, xrandr | pastebinit
<luca__> eheh no assolutamente, cerco solo di capire come mai è successo. Non ho toccato il monitor e non ho toccato nulla nel sistema boh
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<krabador> luca__, appena hai fatto, elenca questo :
<krabador> !dettagli | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276507/
<luca__> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<luca__> No uefi
<luca__> lscpu
<krabador> luca__, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<luca__> luca@luca-desktop:~$ lscpu
<luca__> Architecture:          x86_64
<luca__> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<luca__> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<luca__> CPU(s):                2
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276524/
<luca__> Scusate non sono pratico di IRC
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276540/
<luca__> Kabrador ma così non mi aggiorna la distro?
<cristian_c> rimane sempre lamrelease in uso
<cristian_c> con quel comando
<luca__> ok
<cristian_c> aggiorna i pacchetti, non la versione del sistema
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276556/
<cristian_c> luca__: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276563/
<cristian_c> luca__: hai 14.04?
<luca__> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<luca__> ma è Xubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luca__: sicuro di aver dato anche il dist-upgtade?
<luca__> si, te l ho postato prima
<cristian_c> luca__: hai postato update, non il dist-upgrade
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276556/
<cristian_c> luca__: hai ripostato l'update
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276606/
<luca__> hai ragione ^^
<cristian_c> luca__: puoi postare una schermata del problema?
<luca__> è solo che è tutto zoomato, come se fosse impostata una risoluzione schermo sbagliata. Ma il monitor non l ho toccato
<cristian_c> luca__: a maggior ragione posta una schermata del problema
<luca__> Ok ma nn so quanto si possa vedere ho ridimensionato manualmente cartelle e font
<cristian_c> fai vedere qualcosa di significativo, di evidente
<luca__> ti sto inviando uno screen
<porpora> È possibile installare ubunto o derivate sul tablet?
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-05
<Raviolo> Ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | Raviolo
<ubot-it> Raviolo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Raviolo> qualcuno sa come abilitare il touchscreen su ubuntu?
<Raviolo> ovvero, prima su ubuntu normale mi andava ma ora che uso cinnamon non mi funziona più
<akis24> Raviolo: prova a vedere dal menu' delle impostazioni del mouse
<Raviolo> non c'é niente di utile
<akis24> Raviolo: non lo conosco .. spiacente mai usato
<Raviolo> cosa? cinnamon?
<akis24> certo
<clobrano> Raviolo: forse potrebbero aiutarti meglio sul canale di cinnamon/mint
<Raviolo> ma è solo un launcher, non dovrebbe modificare nulla altro che la veste grafica no? è come usare GNOME invece che Ubuntu standard
<Raviolo> come si va ssu quel canale?
<Carlin0> in effetti cinnamon è gnome3
<clobrano> Raviolo: hai installato cinnamon su ubuntu o hai installato Mint?
<Raviolo> ubuntu e poi installato cinnamon sopra
<clobrano> Raviolo: e puoi ancora scegliere unity come DE? Se lo puoi fare, quando usi Unity il touch funziona?
<Raviolo> si posso sceglierlo al login, si generalmente va
<akis24> Raviolo: versione di cinnamon installata e versione di ubuntu ?
<Raviolo> come faccio a vederli?
<Raviolo> vabbè, di ubuntu è la 16 e qualcosa, installata 1 settimana fa
<Raviolo> di cinnamon non saprei
<akis24> Raviolo: scaricata da dove ? ppa ?
<Raviolo> si
<Carlin0> ma se è nei repo
<Carlin0> !info cinnamon
<ubot-it> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 306 kB, installed size 1205 kB
<ExPBoy> eh che sia per quello che non va?
<akis24> Raviolo: hai installato una versione diversa da quella prevista suppongo..  rimuovila e reinstalla dai repo ufficiali
<Raviolo> sono sicuro di aver installato quella ufficiale
<ExPBoy> eh ma se da ppa non è ufficaìiale
<Raviolo> anche perchè ho già provato a toglierla e rimetterla
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Raviolo> ah o.o allora ho seguito una guida strana che diceva che era ufficiale
<Raviolo> asp vi dico subito
<ExPBoy> lol
<Raviolo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-install-cinnamon-3-0-on-ubuntu
<Raviolo> ho seguito questa guida
<akis24> Raviolo: se installi dai repo ufficiali non servono guide..  infatti hai installato la versione 3.0
<ExPBoy> Raviolo, le guide frlocche causano solo problemi
<Raviolo> azzo
<ExPBoy> già
<Raviolo> allora ho mesos due volte la stessa cavolata, bene
<Raviolo> ok ma ora ho una domanda
<akis24> Raviolo: la versione ufficiale ancora è la 2.8.6 come ti è stato fatto leggere prima da Carlin0
<Raviolo> se levo cinnamon e metto quella ufficiale, mi perde tutte le modifiche che ho fatot vero?
<akis24> Raviolo: a saperlo dopo aver fatto modifiche non previste .. da provare
<Raviolo> mmh ok allora ci provo
<akis24> buona fortuna
<Raviolo> solo una cosa
<Raviolo> come installo quello ufficiale?
<ExPBoy> in bocca ...alle balene
<akis24> apriti synaptic oppure il software center e cerca cinnamon e installi
<Raviolo> ah perfetto grazie
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Cinnamon
<akis24> prego
<Raviolo> torno dopo a dirvi se ce l'ho fatta
<Raviolo> :D
<akis24> raviolo troppa fretta   sudo ppa-purge ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon
<ExPBoy> eh questi ravioli
<clobrano_> tra l'altro, se riprova senza rimuovere il ppa, reinstalla quello di prima
<Raviolo> Scusate sono ancora io
<akis24> ahja
<Raviolo> metto il comando sudo ppa-purge ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon ma mi dice comando ppa-purge non conosciuto
<Raviolo> e bho sono su ubuntu ora e non va lo stesso il touch
<akis24> Raviolo: prova cosi e vedi se va   sudo ppa-purge ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu
<Raviolo> no uguale a prima
<Raviolo> che poi il problema di cinnamon passa in secondo piano dato che ora il touch non funziona nemmeno su ubuntu def
<akis24>  Raviolo da terminale ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d    e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Raviolo
<ubot-it> Raviolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Raviolo:  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge   e poi ridai  sudo ppa-purge ppa:embrosyn/cinnamon
<Raviolo> allora dando il primo comando mi da questo
<Raviolo> https://thepb.in/p/O7h5DPW8OAVuq
<Raviolo> a proposito, come faccio a levare solaar e quel paolorotolo?
<akis24> Raviolo:  un bel po' di ppa eh .. comunque dai i due ultimi comandi che ti ho scritto
<akis24> Raviolo: devi rimuovere i ppa se tu incasini il sistema  poi devi provvedere da te la sintassi del comando è in sostanza  sudo ppa-purge ppa_name
<Raviolo> https://thepb.in/p/nZhl4y8YEANUY
<akis24> Raviolo: sembra che gli altri ppa creino problemi forse non sono raggiungibili e fermano l'update
<Raviolo> ah
<Raviolo> ho provato a dare sudo ppa-purge ppa:daniel.pavel/solaar
<Raviolo> ma anche quello mi da errore
<Raviolo> devo reinstallare ubuntu?
<akis24> Raviolo: apri aggiornamenti software → impostazioni  e poi da li togli la spunta sui ppa  e poi ridai sudo apt update
<Raviolo> https://thepb.in/p/98hRJZlzQ18hk
<akis24> Raviolo: lo hai rimosso
<Raviolo> ottimo grazie
<Raviolo> ora provo a fare un logout e vedere
<Raviolo> no c'é ancora
<Raviolo> non ha tolto nulla
<Raviolo> nemmeno solaar
<akis24> PPA to be removed: embrosyn cinnamon
<akis24> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: embrosyn cinnamon
<akis24> ora vado a pranzo ..
<Raviolo> grazie di tutto uon prazo
<Raviolo> pranzo
<akis24> Raviolo: magari qualcuno ti aiuta ..
<Raviolo> buon
<Raviolo> Ciao a tutti
<Raviolo> scusate, domanda semplice e veloce, almeno spero
<Raviolo> il touchscreen su ubuntu funziona ma non alla prima accensione, ovvero devo accendere il pc, riavviarlo e il touch è attivo
<Raviolo> altrimenti senza reboot non funziona
<Raviolo> sapete dirmi come mai?
<Raviolo> nessuno?
<vialdo> ciao a tutti volendo utilizzo ubuntu mate 16.04 vorrei aggiungere un pulsante ibernazione nel menù, le guide che ho trovato in rete spiegano come aggiungerlo quando si utilizza il comando pm-hibernate però non capisco come si agiunge tale pulsante quando per andare in ibernazione si usa la'ltra comandosudo systemctl hibernate
<rana_28> non visualizzo più le finestre di lavoro nella parte bassa dello schermo
<cristian_c> rana_28: su quale versione di ubuntu e quando è accaduto?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rana_28: su quale versione di ubuntu e quando è accaduto?
<rana_28> da qualche gg e su versione 14.4... mi pare di ricordare
<cristian_c> 'mi pare'?
<cristian_c> rana_28: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> rana_28: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rana_28> quando avviavo il pc mi da va un errore che non capivo e ho eliminato la funzione - fors eho eliminato qualcosa che prevedeva visualizzaizone finestre
<rana_28> solo che se apro il terminale poi rischio di perdere questa finestra
<cristian_c> 'ho eliminato la funzione' <- cioè?
<rana_28> non so come recuperarla
<cristian_c> rana_28: stai utilizzando unity?
<rana_28> avevo impostato gnome
<rana_28> non ho la barra dei comandi a sx
<rana_28> ma la versione grafica vecchia
<rana_28> pastebin ce l'ho già
<cristian_c> rana_28: 'avevo impostat0 gnome' <- cioè?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> rana_28: sempkicemente, reimposta la sessione di unity
<rana_28> e come faccio?
<rana_28> unity è quella coi comandi a sx? perchè mi ci trovo malissimo
<cristian_c> rana_28: dalla schermata di login, esattamente dove hai impostato gnome
<rana_28> per quello ad ogni aggiornamento poi riporto la grafica gnome
<cristian_c> rana_28: e allora che l'hai installato a fare unity?
<rana_28> io non ho mai avuto questo problema nel senso che ogni volta che apro un file mi rimane in basso l'icona e anche se ne ho aperti 5 li visualizzo tutti in basso e posso passare da uno all'altro. da qualche gg questa cosa non succede più quindi se apro due finestre visualizzo solo quella in cui sto lavorando ma le altre spariscono
<rana_28> ed è quindi impossibile lavorare perchè non sapendo dove recuperarle continuo ad aprire file nuovi
<cristian_c> 'se apro un file' <- ancora non ti stai spiegando bene
<rana_28> io ora ho aperto la schermata internet col forum di ubuntu in cui sto chattando
<cristian_c> hai detto di aver disattivato involontariamente una determinata funzione
<cristian_c> rana_28: non è il forum di ubuntu questo
<rana_28> se vado per aprire la finestra del terminale - per esempio - mi si apre ma non vedo più in basso a sx l'icona della pagina ubunti su cui stavo chattando
<rana_28> quindi se devo tornare a chattare devo riaprire di nuovo internet ma non ripesco più la pagina su cui stabo lavorando prima
<rana_28> è più chiaro?
<cristian_c> non ho ancora capito cos'hai disattivato per sbaglio, esattamente
<rana_28> non mi ricordo
<rana_28> mi spiace
<rana_28> era qualcosa che c'entrava col desktop
<cristian_c> rana_28: ti stai riferendo ad una funzionalità del pannello, ovvero le finestre delle applicazioni aperte
<rana_28> esatto
<cristian_c> rana_28: fai una cosa
<rana_28> applicaizoni o anche file tipo un word
<cristian_c> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> rana_28: un file non è un'applicazione
<cristian_c> word non è un file
<rana_28> ma io non vedo i file
<rana_28> non so cosa dirti
<cristian_c> rana_28: semplicemente, prova a seguire le indicazioni date
<cristian_c> dopo aver fatto, riavvia l'os
<rana_28> devo inserirle nel terminale?
<cristian_c> hai letto?
<cristian_c> !gnomereset | rana_28
<ubot-it> rana_28: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<rana_28> ci provo...
<rana_28> non è cambiato nulla
<rana_28> continuo a non visualizzare i file che apro
<rana_28> quando li iconizzo - spariscono
<cristian_c> rana_28: esattamente, c'hai fatto?
<rana_28> ho rinominato i file che mi hai detto
<rana_28> ho riavviato
<rana_28> ho provato ad aprire dei file e non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> rana_28: per favore, torna qui in chat, impostando unity
<cristian_c> rana_28: almeno così, possiamo fornire dati
<cristian_c> senza precarietà
<rana_28> quindi riavvi e imposto unity?
<cristian_c> rana_28: sì, twmporaneamente
<rana_28> ok faccio
<rana_28> fatto
<rana_28> dimmi tu cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> rana_28: ok, adesso apri un terminale
<rana_28> dimmi tu da dove perchè io unity non lo so usare
<cristian_c> rana_28: dalla dash
<cristian_c> o se è già nel launcher , lo apri da lì
<cristian_c> rana_28: l'hai trovato?
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<rana_28> no scusa ma mi da cerca - cartella home - firefox e thunderbird - office e ubunu software
<rana_28> non trovo altro
<rana_28> trovato
<rana_28> non mi dava una schermata
<cristian_c> rana_28: ok, digita: ls -la ~/
<cristian_c> !paste | rana_28
<ubot-it> rana_28: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rana_28> fatto
<cristian_c> rana_28: se vuoi posta il paste
<cristian_c> il link al paste
<rana_28> devo usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> rana_28: sì
<cristian_c> o un servizio di paste funzionante
<rana_28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280009/
<Carlin0> rana_28, rm -rf .goutputstre*
<rana_28> ok
<rana_28> non succede nulla
<Carlin0> ti sembra che non sia successo nulla
<rana_28> ah ah ah
<rana_28> vero...
<Carlin0> ma se ridai il comando di cristian_c  vedi la differenza
<rana_28> lo devo ridare?
<cristian_c> rana_28: rinomina anche .compiz e .compiz-1
<rana_28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280026/
<rana_28> rinominati
<cristian_c> rana_28: prova a riavviare
<rana_28> ok
<rana_28> fatto
<cristian_c> rana_28: hai riavviato su gnome fallbk?
<rana_28> no scusa ho mantenuto unity
<rana_28> dovevo rimettere gnome?
<rana_28> se no riavvio
<cristian_c> rana_28: non importa. apri un terminaoe
<cristian_c> *terminale
<rana_28> già aperto
<cristian_c> rana_28: ls -la ~/
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rana_28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280079/
<cristian_c> rana_28: digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rana_28> mi dice comando non trovato
<Carlin0> rana_28, fai copia/incolla così non sbagli a  digitare
<rana_28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280099/
<cristian_c> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted
<cristian_c> inoltre
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-proposed main multiverse restricted universe
<Carlin0> i proposed
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> rana_28: tra l'altro non hai installato 16.04 da zer9
<rana_28> scusa ma devo assentarm0
<rana_28> assentarmi 10 minuti per lavoro.... torno subito
<cristian_c> ma ti sei portato/a l'installazione fin dalla 11.04, una release che ha più di cinque anni sulle spalle
<rana_28> eccomi
<rana_28> cos'è la release
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> rana_28: lsb_release -a
<rana_28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280198/
<Carlin0> rana_28, forse è il caso che tu faccia una installazione pulita
<rana_28> quindi?
<rana_28> io di solito avanzavo di versione appena ne usciva una nuova
<rana_28> forse sbagliavo, non pensavo ci fossero altri metodi
<cristian_c> rana_28: aver attivato i repository proposed, altamente instabili, non ti ha aiutato
<rana_28> ok
<rana_28> ora cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> e ti conviene installare la 16.04 da zero, previo backup
<cristian_c> ma prima un consiglio, rana_28
<rana_28> aiuto
<cristian_c> rana_28: scarica la 16.04 di ubuntu-mate invece che quella di ubuntu
<rana_28> ok
<cristian_c> considerato che col vecchio gnome ti trovavi meglio
<rana_28> mi dai solo un consiglio su come installare ex novo?
<cristian_c> mate è praticamente l'ered di gnome 2
<rana_28> ah ok
<rana_28> dopo il back up cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> rana_28: che consigli ti servono esattamente?
<rana_28> come fare ad installare la nuova versione
<cristian_c> rana_28: fai il backup su un'unit
<cristian_c> rana_28: fai il backup su un'unità esterna
<rana_28> e questo ok
<cristian_c> scarichi il file .iso della 16.04 di ubuntu-mate
<cristian_c> !derivate | rana_28
<ubot-it> rana_28: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !ubuntumate
<ubot-it> ubuntumate is https://ubuntu-mate.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-mate | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> rana_28: se hai un masterizzatore, mastrrizza il file .iso
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> rana_28: altrimenti, fai una usb con rufus
<cristian_c> !usbwin | rana_28
<ubot-it> rana_28: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rana_28> si devo fare con usb pwerchè ho pc piccolo senza spazio cd
<cristian_c> rana_28: al che fai il boot da usb sul pc di destinazione
<cristian_c> da bios
<cristian_c> rana_28: e segui attentamente le istruzioni contenute nella guida wiki
<cristian_c> !installazione | rana_28
<ubot-it> rana_28: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rana_28> ok grazie
<cristian_c> buona installazione
<rana_28> grazie muille dell'aiuto
<rana_28> ciaooo
<cristian_c> di niente
<chalit> cristian_c, ciao non so se ricordi dove ci eravamo lasciati l altro ieri ,cmq uso lubuntu16.04 e la tastiera e configurata inglese.avevamo provato supporto lingue,poi con il comando  setxkbmap -query | grep layout  risultava *it*  ma cmq la tastiera e impostata inglese
<cristian_c> chalit: forse è necessario un dpkg reconfigure
<cristian_c> chalit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<chalit> cristian_c, il comando dpkg reconfigure  e' completo
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<chalit> cristian_c, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23280412/
<cristian_c>  en_US.UTF-8... done it_CH.UTF-8... done it_IT.UTF-8... done
<cristian_c> interessanre
<cristian_c> t
<cristian_c> chalit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<chalit> cristian_c, nell elenco non c e la mia
<chalit> cristian_c, scusa se scrivo male ma non trovo gli accenti
<cristian_c> !paste | chalit
<ubot-it> chalit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chalit> cristian_c, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23280582/    la mia tastiera e'  logitech K 400r
<cristian_c> chalit: 'logitech tastiera generica'?
<chalit> cristian_c, ok provo con quella
<chalit> cristian_c, adesso funziona ,ma come gia successo quando riavvio torna come prima.ora provo a riavviare
<cristian_c> chalit: aspetta
<cristian_c> se il problema è questo
<cristian_c> attendi un attimo
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1310445
<cristian_c> ' Take a look at this bug-discussion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1240198 Another attempt for a workaround they found is opening "ibus-setup" an selecting "use system keyboard layout".'
<chalit> cristian_c, io non ci capisco molto...cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> chalit: apri ibus-setup
<chalit> cristian_c, non lo conosco dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> chalit: sei con unity vero?
<chalit> cristian_c, si
<chalit> cristian_c, scusa sono co0n lubuntu
<cristian_c> ecco, allora no
<cristian_c> chalit: in Preferenze o Strumenti di sistrma
<cristian_c> sistema
<chalit> cristian_c, ibus non c'è
<cristian_c> aspetta che lo apro
<cristian_c> chalit: è vero , su 16.04 non c'è
<cristian_c> solo su quelle prevedenti
<cristian_c> chalit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/791015/after-fresh-installation-of-xubuntu-16-04-us-layout-on-usb-keyboard-after-each
<chalit> cristian_c, cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> chalit: hai letto?
<chalit> cristian_c, si ma come prima non capisco cosa devo fare
<Mark42> Salve
<Mark42> Salve
<krabador> salve?
<Mark42> ho riscontrato un problema dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04
<Mark42> è possibile discuterne con qualcuno?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Mark42
<ubot-it> Mark42: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mark42> !qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho riscontrato un problema dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 .
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> chalit: cat ~/.profile
<Mark42> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho riscontrato un problema dopo l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 .
<cristian_c> Mark42: non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta
<Mark42> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento (16.04) ho problemi con la connessione internet: il wifi o l'ethernet è collegato, ma non ho alcun tipo di connessione
<krabador> Mark42, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Mark42: installazioni a zero, piuttosto che avanzamenti di versione, sono drasticamente consigliati
<krabador> Mark42, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> *da zero
<Mark42> purtroppo ho ricevuto notifiche che segnalavano la necessità dell'aggiornamento per problemi di protezione e sicurezza
<krabador> Mark42, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Mark42, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Mark42> al momento non sono su Ubuntu
<krabador> Mark42, allora no se puede
<krabador> ;)
<Mark42> vado e torno...
<krabador> bene
<chalit> cristian_c, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23280903/
<Mark42> Purtroppo la connessione internet è proprio assente, quindi niente installazioni
<krabador> Mark42, attacca un cavo lan
<Mark42> fatto, non funziona neanche così
<Mark42> la connessione è segnata come attiva, ma non ho accesso ad internet
<Mark42> sia con il wifi che con il cavo
<cristian_c> chalit: ok, ora: leafpad ~/.profile
<krabador> Mark42, prova ad impostare i dns a mano
<krabador> Mark42, che compagnia hai ?
<Mark42> cambia qualcosa? (rispetto alla compagnia)
<krabador> ovvio
<Mark42> ho provato anche a staccarmi dal wifi di casa e ad usare l'hotspot del telefono, non funziona
<krabador> Mark42, imposta i dns a mano , in network manager, nelle impostazioni wifi o cavo
<krabador> in base a quella che vuoi provare
<chalit> cristian_c, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23280941/
<Mark42> come le modifico?
<cristian_c> chalit: hai l'editor di testi aperto?
<krabador> Mark42, network manager
<krabador> Mark42, impostazioni --- rete
<chalit> cristian_c, si è aperto con il tuo comando
<cristian_c> chalit: aggiungi questa riga: setxkbmap it
<cristian_c> chalit: salvi , chiudi, riavvii
<chalit> cristian_c, ok
<Mark42> krabador, dopo aver aperto le impostazioni della rete?
<krabador> Mark42, c'è la voce , quando selezioni una delle reti
<Mark42> krabador, prima ho provato ad ignorare IPV
<Mark42> krabador, prima ho provato ad ignorare IPV6 *
<Mark42> krabador, non saprei come impostare i DSN
<Mark42> krabador, non saprei come impostare i DNS*
<krabador> Mark42, c'è la voce
<krabador> Mark42, http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2014/07/ubuntu-networkmanager-manual-ip-and-dns-100360175-large.png
<Mark42> krabador, prima ho provato ad scrivere 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<Mark42> krabador, ma non ho avuto nessun cambiamento
<chalit> cristian_c, GRANDE SUPPORTO!!!!! funzia grazie moltissime
<Mark42> krabador, è esattamente quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> chalit: spe, prova un ulteriore riavviata per conferma
<cristian_c> chalit: e poi anche un'avviata da spento
<cristian_c> così ti togli ogni dubbio
<cristian_c> *un'ulteriore
<chalit> cristian_c, ok e grazie ancora
<f843d0> Mark42: ping -c 10 8.8.8.8 | grep transmitted
<Mark42> f843d0 dato che devo fare avanti e indietro da ubuntu, cosa dovrebbe fare questo comando?
<f843d0> Mark42: copiaci il risultato, è breve l'output
<krabador> Mark42, 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<krabador> prova poi questi
<Mark42> forse riesco a postare i risultati in diretta
<Mark42> ping -c 10 8.8.8.8 | grep transmitted
<Mark42> 10 packet transmitted, 10 received. 0%packet loss, time 9013
<f843d0> Mark42: ok, quindi la connessione è stabilita e funzionante. 10 packet transmitted, devi impostare i DNS, sbagli qualcosa
<Mark42> ora imposto il DNS 8.8.8.8
<Mark42> time 9013 non è tanto?
<krabador> Mark42, per rendere effettivi i cambiamenti
<krabador> devi riconnetterti
<krabador> ma
<krabador> in tutto questo
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> fa un pastebin di questo , posta il link qui
<krabador> !paste | Mark42
<ubot-it> Mark42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> Mark42: ha inviato 10 pacchetti, uno al secondo. 9013 è perfettamente sensato
<f843d0> Mark42: per accedere alla pagina del paste, apri il browser, e punta all'indirizzo 91.189.90.174/
<krabador> f843d0, anche con altro device va bene
<krabador> l'importante è che arrivi qui
<f843d0> krabador: si, chiaro, era un comodo suggerimento per lavorare sulla stessa postazione
<Mark42> purtroppo non ho paste installato e non riesco ad accedere ad internet da ubuntu
<Mark42> come li rendo effettivi i cambiamenti?
<f843d0> 20:28:12< f843d0> Mark42: per accedere alla pagina del paste, apri il browser, e punta all'indirizzo 91.189.90.174/
<Mark42> ecco cosa succede dopo il comando lshw -c Network https://paste.ubuntu.com/23281258/
<Mark42> come faccio a rendere effettivi i cambiamenti dopo aver salvato i dns?
<Mark42> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<gabruz> Ho un problema mi serve aiuto
<gabruz> C'è qualcuno chei può aiutare?
<Mark42> son riuscito a risolvere
<Mark42> gabruz che tipo di problema?
<gabruz> io no
<Mark42> gabruz, hai chiesto un aiuto, che problema hai?
<gabruz> Non riesco ad installare ubuntu su windows xp
<Mark42> gabruz, con che modalità hai provato ad installarlo?
<gabruz> Ho fatto il download del file ma non mi riconosce il file ISO
<gabruz> E se faccio tasto destro mi da Apri coe opzione e non monta
<Mark42> gabruz, hai bootato la chiavetta?
<gabruz> Cioè?
<Mark42> hai seguito la guida ufficiale? se non l'hai ancora seguita ti consiglio di guardare lì, le informazioni sono chiare e precise
<Mark42> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FGrafica
<gabruz> ma è compatibile con windows xp?
<gabruz> Grazie del lin comunque
<Filippo> Buongiorno. Mi chiamo Filippo e ho un "problema" riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu. Più che per l'installazione, il mio problema consiste nel non sapere, una volta montato il sistema operativo (come prova visto che mi serve per scuola non per unso personale)
<Filippo> Non so poi come poterlo rimuovere
<Filippo> Buongiorno. Mi chiamo Filippo e ho un "problema" riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu. Più che per l'installazione, il mio problema consiste nel non sapere, una volta montato il sistema operativo (come prova visto che mi serve per scuola non per uso personale), come posso rimuoverlo dal mio pc
<Filippo> Chiedo se per favore mi potreste dare una mano con il mio problema.
<gabruz> Ti aiuto io
<Filippo> Grazie mi dica gentiluomo
<gabruz> Che problema hai?
<Filippo> L'ho gia scritto
<gabruz> Oltre alessere ritardato
<gabruz> al essere *
<gabruz> E rincoglionito
<gabruz> E stupido
<gabruz> E il pensare che windows e eglio di mac
<Filippo> dite a questo che windows è meglio di mac
<ugone> no
<ugone> Filippo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=398795
<ugone> ad esempio
<ugone> ma cercando eliminare ubuntu trovi molte guide. rimane il fatto che sarebbe molto meglio eliminare win invece che ubuntu
<Filippo> O.K. DX
<RavioloRipieno> buonasera a tutti
<RavioloRipieno> c'é qualcuno?
<RavioloRipieno> ops crash, dicevo, ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | RavioloRipieno
<ubot-it> RavioloRipieno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<RavioloRipieno> Domanda spero semplice e veloce
<krabador> !ubuntu | RavioloRipieno
<ubot-it> RavioloRipieno: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !installazione | RavioloRipieno
<ubot-it> RavioloRipieno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<RavioloRipieno> il touchsccreen su ubuntu mi funziona ma solo dopo che accendo il pc e lo riavvio
<RavioloRipieno> ma ogni volta devo riavviaare il pc per far si che si attivi
<RavioloRipieno> sapete dirmi il motivo?
<krabador> RavioloRipieno, imposta in bios, i valori di default
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> spegni+
<krabador> riaccendi, prova
<krabador> ma in tutto questo
<RavioloRipieno> salvo?
<krabador> !dettagli | RavioloRipieno
<ubot-it> RavioloRipieno: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<RavioloRipieno> ubuntu 16.qualcosa.qualcosa Cpu Intel x5 qualcosa, Ram 4gb scheda video integrata. Chuwi Hi12
<RavioloRipieno> come faccio ad impostare nel bios i valori di default?
<krabador> se non impari a sostituire la parola "qualcosa" , da te abbondantemente abusata, ipotechi molto del reale risultato di questa richiesta di assistenza.
<RavioloRipieno> ho controllato 16.4.4
<RavioloRipieno> e CPU X5 Cherry Trail-T3 Z8300 Quad Core
<RavioloRipieno> ho usato il qualcosa per non far aspettre troppo una risposta mentre controllavo quello di cui non ero certro
<RavioloRipieno> vabbè non importa grazie lo stesso
<RavioloRipieno> buuona serata a tutti
<Arkyos> Buonasera a tutti. È la prima volta che entro qui, ma se qualcuno di voi potesse aiutarmi ve ne sarei molto grato: Ho installato libc6:i386 come pacchetto .deb per potere installare un piccolo programma (easystroke, per scorciatoie da tastiera). Ora mi ritrovo a non potere installare o cancellare qualsiasi cosa perché devo eseguire prima apt-get install -f. Il quale dice: 3 aggiornati, 2 installati, 217 da rimuovere e 337 non aggio
<Arkyos> rnati. Qualcuno sa cosa diavolo posso aver combinato e come potrei risolvere? Non sono affatto esperto, credo lo abbiate capito. Vi ringrazio anticipatamente...
<Arkyos> Sono su debian, non ubuntu, ma frequentavo questo canale anni fa e ricordo che era abbastanza attivo; su debian-it ho chiesto, ma data l'ora, non saprei...
<Arkyos> (La prima volta di cui sopra è riferita a debian-it)
<Carlin0> !chat | Arkyos
<ubot-it> Arkyos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Arkyos> ok, grazie mille...
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-06
<gio> Ciao,ho  installato lubuntu su un pc datato,ma ora ho incasinato pannello e scrivania.Come posso ripristinare il tutto?Grazie!
<gio> Inoltre non riesco a far funzionare l'audio.
<aristides> Ciao. vorrei chiedervi il vostro aiuto per recuperare una partizione presente sul mio computer. ho un portatile con dual boot dove ho 2 partizioni windows. fino  a pochi giorni fa, lanciil programma "PC Man FM" vedevo a sinistra tra le risorse le 2 partizioni Windows. Adesso ne vedo soltanto una. ho lanciato il programma "gnome-disks" e vedo sul di
<aristides> sco /dev/sda come contenuto non allocato. ho letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs ma non riesco a montare la partizione. Mi potresti gentilmente aiutare?. Ciao e grazie
<aristides> ho copiato l command dove vedo la partizione da recuperare 23283551 . http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23283551/
<Alessandrini> Buongiorno a tutti, una domanda che magari può sembrare banale per voi, ma io inesperto di linux chiedo, posso installare dei repository oppure possono creare problemi al sistema
<aristides> Ciao. vorrei chiedervi il vostro aiuto per recuperare una partizione presente sul mio computer. ho un portatile con dual boot dove ho 2 partizioni windows. fino a pochi giorni fa, lanciil programma "PC Man FM" vedevo a sinistra tra le risorse le 2 partizioni Windows. Adesso ne vedo soltanto una. ho lanciato il programma "gnome-disks" e vedo sul dis
<aristides> co /dev/sda come contenuto non allocato. ho letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs ma non riesco a montare la partizione. Mi potresti gentilmente aiutare?. Ciao e grazie
<Toni67> Scusatemi volevo sapere un informazione tecnica ho istallato su un portatile toshiba un po datato processore centrino 1.86 e 2gb di ram 533hz ma quando si avvia il sistema sia in modalità prova che installato siblacca si muove solo la freccetta del mouse, mi potete aiutare?
<Carlin0> Toni67, modello reciso della cpu ? e cosa hai installato ?
<ignis> salve
<ignis> ho un notebook dell con intel core 2
<ignis> scheda graica nvidia geforce 8600
<ignis> e vrrei installare linux per la prima vola
<Carlin0> ignis, sarebbe utile sapere il modelo esatto di cpu e quanta ram hai
<ignis> tra le varie versioni visto che il note andra a mia sorella , premetto chevi è gia insallato windows 7, vorrei sapere quale versione di liux consigliate avendo come priorita velocita  dacilità di utilizzo , per migliorare iltutto ho messo un ssd al posto dei vecchi hard disk.
<ignis> si
<ignis> è un dell vostro 1700 con intel core duo t7500  2 giga ram
<ignis> e scheda grafica nvidia geforce 8600 con 256 mega di ram la sto leggendo dal bios
<Carlin0> ignis, poi installarci anche ubuntu ma se vuoi qualcosa di un po più leggero vai su xubuntu
<Carlin0> il motore è uguale cambia solo la grafica
<ignis> grazie siete stati gentilissimi
<ignis> devo partizionare o fa tutto lui?
<ignis> ultima domanda alla colombo
<Carlin0> ignis, avvia l'installazione e se ti offre l'opzione installa al fianco di windows scegli quella
<Carlin0> !derivare | ignis
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivare'
<Carlin0> !derivate | ignis
<ubot-it> ignis: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> !installazione | ignis
<ubot-it> ignis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ignis> grazie ancora
<Carlin0> leggi un po di guide
<ignis> ok grazie
<ignis> vi faro sapere
<aristides> ciao, in precedenza, quesq
<aristides> questa mattina vi ho chiesto se mi potete dare supporto per montare una partizione
<aristides> ho scritto prima il tutto e copiato un command sul sito Ubuntu pastebin
<aristides> potreste gentilmente verificare?. grazie in anticipo
<Mark42> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con una connessione: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23284232/
<Carlin0> Mark42, via cavo o wifi ?
<Mark42> wifi, in pratica si tratta di una rete per la quale devo loggarmi da un sito, che pero' al momento non riesco ad aprire
<Mark42> con le altre connessioni che richiedono subito una password non ho problemi
<Mark42> Carlin0
<Carlin0> Mark42, e non riesci a connetterti via cavo  e venire qui ?
<Mark42> al momento sono connesso con l'hot spot del telefono e funziona, solo quella rete mi da problemi
<Mark42> si tratta di una rete pubblica, ma non e' connessa a internet finche' non accedi dal sito
<Mark42> *con i nominativi
<Mark42> Carlin0
<Carlin0> Mark42, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Mark42> si
<Mark42> Carlin0
<Mark42> Carlin0
<Carlin0> datti una calmata
<Carlin0> Mark42, dai in un terminale il comando lspci e metti l'outoput in paste
<Mark42> non mi risultava evidenziato il nome e pensavo di non averlo scritto bene xD
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mark43> Carlin0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/23284258/
<Carlin0> Mark43, sei sicuro del funzionamento della scheda di rete ? quella scheda dovrebbe andare senza bisogno di smanacciare
<Mark43> la rete funziona, infatti ora ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu
<Carlin0> in wifi ?
<Mark43> si
<Carlin0> quindi il problema non è di ubuntu ... non so che dirti
<Mark43> Carlin0, certo che e' di ubuntu, da windows posso accedere tranquillamente
<Carlin0> la scheda va ... che ti devo dire
<Mark43> il problema e' che la rete pubblica a cui voglio accedere non mi da' l'accesso ad internet neanche per il suo sito
<Mark43> dovrei avere la pagina web di login, ma non riesco
<roberto25> buongiorno ho un problema
<roberto25> ho un notebook acer aspire con intel celeron n2840 intel hd graphics e 4gb di ram voglio installare ubuntu 64bit tramite chiavetta quando lo installato e mi dice di riavviare per completare l installazione esce lo schermo nero
<roberto25> quando spengo dal bottone e riaccendo mi esce la schermata no bootable device
<roberto25> come posso risolvere?
<aristides> Ciao. vorrei chiedervi il vostro aiuto per recuperare una partizione presente sul mio computer. ho un portatile con dual boot dove ho 2 partizioni windows. fino a pochi giorni fa, lanciando il programma "PC Man FM" vedevo a sinistra tra le risorse le 2 partizioni Windows. Adesso ne vedo soltanto una. ho lanciato il programma "gnome-disks" e vedo su
<aristides> l disco /dev/sda come contenuto non allocato. ho letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs ma non riesco a montare la partizione. Mi potreste gentilmente aiutare?. Ciao e grazie
<gatto> Salve a tutti. Da un po' di tempo ho malfunzionamenti. Sono stato in vacanza finalmente dal 23 al 30 settembre ed al mio ritorno spesso il computer va in hang con delle finestre di dialogo che rimangono aperte e non si chiudono se non spegnendo il computer o ricorrendo al pulsante reset. Pensavo di fare aggiornamenti ma il puntatore del comando fal
<gatto> lisce e restituiscde di controllare il modem, che va perché accedo normalmente ad internet. Che fare?
<krabador> !ripristino | gatto
<ubot-it> gatto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gatto> Grazie infinite, ora provo. Saluti, chiudo
<krabador> adieu
<allos_deinos86> Ciao, devo istallare un programma a 32 bit (Diogenes) sul mio Ubuntu 16 a 64 bit. Come fare?
<allos_deinos86> *installare
<cristian_c> !info diogenes
<ubot-it> Package diogenes does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> allos_deinos86: seguendo le istruzioni contenute nel software scaricato
<cristian_c> allos_deinos86: e considera che qui non otterrai supporto all'installazione di questo software non presente in ubuntu
<cristian_c> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<allos_deinos86> grz!
<allos_deinos86> provo
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-07
<temp> buona sera a tutti
<temp> qualcuno mi sa consigliare una buona vpn?
<sdedalus> premetto che non sono un esperto. volevo solo installare ubuntu insieme a windows 7. tutto a posto fino alla prova di ubuntu ma all'installazione vera e propria vine rilevato windows 7 ma non da l'opzione di mantenere windows insieme a ubuntu. non ho trovato spiegazioni chiare o rimedi accessibili per neofiti. peccato.
<Carlin0> sdedalus, una possibilità potrebbe essere che hai una tabella partizioni Dos e 4 partizioni primarie (fatte di fabbrica)
<sdedalus> 3 partizioni
<sdedalus> 2 ntfs(ho scritto giusto?) e 1 efi
<sdedalus> +uno spazio non allocato creato da ubuntu allorché ho provato a creare spazio da una partizione, quella con il recovery
<sdedalus> Grazie comunque Carlin0
<Carlin0> sdedalus, mi spiace non sono pratico di uefi
<Fury2412> Ciao a tutti, avrei una domandina. Sto installando vmware player e vorrei installare Ubuntu sopra. Qualcuno può confermarmi che la procedura sarà semplicemente seguire le linee guida sul caricamento della .iso di Ubuntu? Grazie mille in anticipo. Maco
<Odo> Fury2412, posso consigliarti di usare virtualbox?
<Fury2412> non so nemmeno cosa sia. Ma ci do una occhiata. Posso sapere come mai?
<Odo> Fury2412, guarda per il passato io sono stato un profondo sostenitore di vmware, ma da un paio di anni, sono un contento utilizzatore di vbox,
<Odo> Fury2412, e' completamente gratuito ed assolutamente maturo
<Odo> riuscirai a virtualizzare ubuntu in pochissimo tempo
<ExPBoy> Fury2412, ma tu stai installando vmware in linux?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Fury2412> no sto installando vmware su Winzoz7
<Fury2412> non voglio creare partizioni o dedicare spazio "fisico" a Linux perchè mi serve unicamente per fare pratica con il terminale.
<ExPBoy> questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu non per windows
<Fury2412> scusa...sono poco pratico...non volevo invadere nessuno
<Fury2412> cmq mi ha aiutato qualcuno di più gentile.
<Fury2412> grazie mille a tutti ciao
<Fury2412> ps: (qualcuno del gruppo intendo)
<toni67> Scusate mi sapete dire perchè ubuntu v.16 sia in modatità prova che istallato si blocca completamente si muove solo la freccia del mouse, su un portatile con processore centrino 2gb di ram a 533hz
<boindil> ciao a tutti
<boindil> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Speedhunter> salve a tutti, mi è capitata una cosa strana con Ubuntu
<Speedhunter> Oggi dopo diverso tempo ho avviato ubuntu e ho deciso di fare gli aggiornamenti
<Speedhunter> faccio il comando sudo apt-get update
<Speedhunter> metto la pass, ma mi compare questo:
<Speedhunter> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6Gkz0KP9CO
<Speedhunter> che devo fare?
<boindil> mi spiace io non sono in grado di aiutarti
<ExPBoy> Speedhunter, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Speedhunter> ora è andato :\
<ExPBoy> ?
<Speedhunter> l'ultima
<Speedhunter> ma adesso improvvisamente è andato.
<ExPBoy> miracolo?
<Speedhunter> boh.
<Speedhunter> non ricordo ka versione esatta azz
<Speedhunter> dove la vedo?
<boindil> 16.04 lts. non riesco a vedere i video di youtube, ho provato diverse soluzioni che ho letto nei forum senza successo. ah pensavo chiedevia me
<boindil> clicca in alto a destra sull'icona, poi informzioni computer
<Speedhunter> 16.04 lts
<Speedhunter> ora però sta fermo a un connctin a 0%
<Speedhunter> connessione a secuiity.ubuntu.com a 0%
<Speedhunter> eh chiudo tutto ciò che occupa banda.
<Speedhunter> ciao
<Drox> ragazzi il canale non di supporto?
<Drox> trovato
<PapaBear> buonasera
<PapaBear> chiedo aiuto per un problema l'audio. In pratica va a scatti
<PapaBear> nel mio bios l'opzione hpet non c'è. Come posso risolvere?
<PapaBear> vi prego di aiutarmi perchè sono ore che tento di risolvere senza successo
<PapaBear> qualcuno potrebbe almeno prendermi in considerazione?
<PapaBear> allora??
<PapaBear> non capisco a cosa serve la chat se poi nessuno risponde
<PapaBear> mah!
<MIMMETTA> sALVE
<PapaBear> ciao mimmetta
<PapaBear> non credo che ti risponderà nessuno
<MIMMETTA> Avrei una domanda velocissima da fare
<MIMMETTA> magari tu puoi rispondermi
<PapaBear> sto chiedendo in vano un aiuto ma sembra che qui a nessuno interessi aiutare
<MIMMETTA> ho un notebook pentium IV  compaq con 512 di ram
<PapaBear> non credo. non capisco molto di linux
<MIMMETTA> e vorrei installare xbuntu
<MIMMETTA> ok...
<PapaBear> comunque se posso ti aiuto
<LostInMyHead> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<LostInMyHead> PapaBear, il fatto che vedi un elenco di utenti connessi non vuol dire che sono tutti disponibili in questo momento, molti magari lavorano, sono ora occupati in altro o non conoscono soluzioni al tuo problema, un po' di pazienza e riprova a riscrivere la tua domanda tra poco. il vantaggio della chat è che quando uno inizia a seguirti le risposte sono poi un dialogo in tempo reale, immediato al contrario di come funziona solitamente
<LostInMyHead>  un forum
<PapaBear> se parlo così è perchè non è la prima volta che entro per questo problema e non vengo nemmeno calcolato
<aristides45> Ciao. vorrei chiedervi il vostro aiuto per recuperare una partizione presente sul mio computer. ho un portatile con dual boot dove ho 2 partizioni windows. fino a pochi giorni fa, lanciando il programma "PC Man FM" vedevo a sinistra tra le risorse le 2 partizioni Windows. Adesso ne vedo soltanto una. ho lanciato il programma "gnome-disks" e vedo su
<aristides45> l disco /dev/sda come contenuto non allocato. ho letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs ma non riesco a montare la partizione. Mi potreste gentilmente aiutare?. Ciao e grazie
<LostInMyHead> riproponi ogni tanto la tua domanda, e vedi come va, io ad esempio sono qua da mezz'ora e ancora non so qual'è il problema che segnali
<PapaBear> il mio problema è che l'audio va a scatti
<LostInMyHead> PapaBear, un po' di pazienza, sempre di volontari si tratta
<PapaBear> se apro il controller audio è come se venissero inserite e disinserite delle cuffie in continuazione
<PapaBear> per questo mi salta
<PapaBear> almeno da quanto ho capito
<aristides45> ho incollato sul paste bin il risultato del command che mi è stato consigliato di eseguire
<aristides45> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23288964/
<PapaBear> qualcuno può per favore aiutarmi con l'audio di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | PapaBear
<ubot-it> PapaBear: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<PapaBear> ho installato ubuntu e il mio va a scatti. Aprendo il controller audio noto che questo problema è probabilmente dovuto al fatto che le cuffie vengono teoricamente inserite e disinserite continuamente creando questi "singhiozzi" durante l'ascolto. Infatti inserendo delle cuffie nell'apposito jack il problema si annulla.
<cristian_c> PapaBear: ma hai problemi con gli altoparlanti?
<PapaBear> sento l'audio a singhiozzi
<PapaBear> come ho detto prima credo sia dovuto al fatto che il pc rileva continuamente il collegamento/scollegamento delle cuffie
<akis24> se magari ci dici che versione di ubuntu .. gia' sarebbe un buon indizio
<PapaBear> come se qualcuno inserisse e disinserisse delle cuffie velocemente con la conseguenza che l'audio salta in continuazione
<PapaBear> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<PapaBear> x86_64
<cristian_c> PapaBear: ma hai problemi con gli altoparlanti?
<PapaBear> ad onor del vero un problema simile si verificava anche su windows, nel senso che ogni tanto mi diceva che erano state inserite delle cuffie quando in realtà non era vero. ma non mi comportava problemi dato che si verificava sporadicamente. qui invece è praticamente continuo
<PapaBear> cristian_c: in che senso problemi con gli altoparlanti?
<cristian_c> PapaBear: parli di cuffie, ma i problemi dell'audio ce li hai con gli altoparlanti o con le cuffie?
<PapaBear> altoparlanti
<PapaBear> mi va l'audio a scatti con gli altoparlanti
<akis24> PapaBear: e se provi in cuffia stessa cosa ?
<PapaBear> ho detto che, secondo me, il problema è che il pc mi segnala in continuazione come se fossero inserite e disinserite delle cuffie praticamente quasi simultaneamente. in rapida successione per intenderci
<akis24> PapaBear: o rispondi alle domande oppure sbrigatela da solo hai provato a inserire una cuffia o no ?
<PapaBear> con le cuffie inserite il problema non si verifica
<akis24> PapaBear: bene quindi il problema sembrerebbe essere un falso contatto al jack di commutazione
<akis24> PapaBear: io ti consiglierei di provare a spruzzargli un un po di sgrassante per i contatti " roba che usano in elelttronica " sia chiaro  oppure farlo vedere da un tecnico
<PapaBear> akis24: probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va nel jack. come detto anche su windows mi segnalava che erano state inserite delle cuffie quando in realtà non è così. Ma lo faceva con meno frequenza e non mi risultava fastidioso. Con ubuntu invece è un continuo.
<PapaBear> la cosa strana è che questo pc ha avuto sempre questo difetto, fin da quando è stato assemblato da mio fratello
<akis24> PapaBear: probabile che difetti il jack visto che in cuffia va bene sembra lo scambio dei contatti a difettare..
<PapaBear> solo che,come detto, su windows il problema non era così frequente
<akis24> PapaBear: magari il jack peggiora ..
<PapaBear> c'è un modo per disattivare l'entrata delle cuffie o comunque permettermi di riprodurre contemporaneamente sia in cuffia che sugli altoparlanti?
<cristian_c> PapaBear: con tutto il rispetto, ma non è molto corretto chiedere assistenza a problemi hardware sul canale di supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<PapaBear> non credo che peggiori. Passando a windows il problema non è così frequente
<cristian_c> PapaBear: e allora fai una prova con windows, prima di tutto
<akis24> PapaBear: il compito del jack è redirezionare l'audio sulle uscite fallo controllare altro non potrei dirti
<PapaBear> cristian_c: veramente l'ho constatato ora che potesse essere questo il problema
<cristian_c> insomma
<cristian_c> PapaBear> la cosa strana è che questo pc ha avuto sempre questo difetto, fin da quando è stato assemblato da mio fratello
<PapaBear> cristian_c: ripeto: su windows accade questo problema ma in minor frequenza. molto meno insomma e mi permette comunque di ascoltare gli altoparlanti senza questo fastidioso singhiozzo
<cristian_c> cristian_c> PapaBear: e allora fai una prova con windows, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<PapaBear> cristian_c: non so in quale lingua devo scriverlo che ho già verificato
<PapaBear> e che il problema si presenta ma in frequenza minore rispetto a quanto accade su ubuntu
<John27> Se installo ubuntu su windows 10 tramite usb, come faccio a passare da windows a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> PapaBear: hai testato oggi?
<PapaBear> si
<cristian_c> John27: perché non installi su windows. Che ubuntu hai?
<John27> Il 16.04 LTS
<cristian_c> PapaBear: credo che l'uscita multipla contemporanea dipenda dalla tua scheda
<PapaBear> su ubuntu è praticamente continuo, su windows accade molto meno questo problema di "cuffie fantasma"
<cristian_c> PapaBear: probabilmente disattivando il jack sensing
<PapaBear> cristian_c: come faccio a verificare se dispongo di tale opzione?
<cristian_c> PapaBear: dipende dalla tua scheda audio
<PapaBear> o magari se è possibile disattivare l'entrata jack
<PapaBear> delle cuffie
<krabador> !installazione | John27
<ubot-it> John27: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | John27
<ubot-it> John27: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<John27> Grazie
<krabador> John27: segui questi
<krabador> quando accenderai avrai schermata di scelta
<manuel2> ciao, ho ubuntu installato, posso installare partedmagic?
<krabador> manuel2: dentro ?
<manuel2> si
<aristides45> @ubot.it: potreste gentilmente guardare quello che ho scritto in precedenza, per poter montare (di nuovo) una partizione ntfs, che prima vedevo?
<krabador> manuel2: dentro no
<Carlin0> manuel2, parted magic è un live cd
<manuel2> allora non ho ben capito il funzionamento di partedmagic
<krabador> manuel2: nella tua macchina puoi fare quello che ti pare , con altri sistemi
<krabador> manuel2: esatto
<Carlin0> eh mi sa proprio
<Carlin0> manuel2, parted magic è un live cd
<manuel2> quindi posso installarlo anche se ho un dual boot in windows?
<krabador> manuel2: ma se leggi bene , puoi in ubuntu usare quello che usa partedmagic
<krabador> per fare quelle postazioni
<Carlin0> manuel2, non si installa è una live
<krabador> *operazioni
<Carlin0> krabador, non è proprio così parted magic ha diversi tool ad esempio clonezilla
<Carlin0> ed è roba che non si usa da installata
<manuel2> facciamo così, vi spiego la mia situazione, ho una usb che non ha più la partizione, dal pc non si "vede" più, e segna solo 56byte
<manuel2> vi spiego allora la situazione meglio, io ho una usb che ha perso la partizione primaria e attualmente
<manuel2> scusate il doppio messaggi
<krabador> Carlin0: ovvio , ma non ho la palla di vetro su quello che deve fare l'utente
<manuel2> pensavo di recuperarla con partedmagic, ma se mi dite che si può fare anche semplicemente con comandi ubuntu
<manuel2> meglio
<krabador> Carlin0: visto ?
<Carlin0> kiamasi kulo
<Carlin0> lol
<krabador> Carlin0: no
<krabador> Carlin0: ma non se ne discute qui ;)
<Carlin0> manuel2, recuperarla intendi anche i dati contenuti ?
<manuel2> no, solamente lo spazio
<Carlin0> manuel2, puoi usare gparted per sistemare le partizioni della chiavetta
<Carlin0> !info gparted
<ubot-it> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (xenial), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Carlin0> che è uno dei tool che avresti trovato anche su parted magic
<manuel2> grazie
<PapaBear> ho risolto nel modo più stupido che esista
<krabador> non usando il PC?
<PapaBear> infilando le cuffie nell'ingresso microfono
<PapaBear> e il problema è svanito
<PapaBear> mah....assurdo
<krabador> PapaBear: prova a pulire i contatti , con un prodotto apposito. Se non risolvi , entra in un'altra ottica .
<PapaBear> krabador: stando a quello che dice mio fratello non credo sia questo il problema dato che, sempre stando a ciò che dice, ha sempre avuto questo difetto
<krabador> allora la seconda.
<PapaBear> visto l'utilizzo che faccio del pc (navigare nel browser e streaming) credo che rimarrò così per un bel po'
<PapaBear> anche perchè sto avendo solo problemi con questo pc
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutti
<krabador> *o
<krabador> !chat | PapaBear
<ubot-it> PapaBear: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PapaBear> ma faccio una domanda OT: vi sembra normale che la navigazione sotto winows sia lenta e non riesca a caricare le pagine e con ubuntu non riscontro problemi? Ho una fibra tim 100 mega.
<krabador> !chat | PapaBear
<ubot-it> PapaBear: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MIke94> Possiedo un acer aspire es 15 e ho installato ubuntu 14.04 solo che il cursore è inesistente e non si attiva nemmeno il wifi, aiutatemi per favore
<krabador> MIke94, apri il terminale
<krabador> MIke94, connetti il pc ad internet , col cavo
<MIke94> e poi??
<krabador> sei connesso col cavo?
<MIke94> no per ora seguo la chat da windows
<krabador> e allora non ha senso tu stia qui
<krabador> torna qui dal pc ubuntu connesso ad internet.
<cristian_c> MIke94: per favore, entra con il sistema in uso
<cristian_c> o meglio, con ubuntu
<Mike94> ho installato ubuntu 14.04, ma non funziona il touchpad e il wifi non si attiva, sono con il mouse e l'ethernet
<krabador> Mike94, apri il terminale
<Mike94> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 faranno dei link
<krabador> incollali qui
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23289547/
<Mike94> il -y mi da comando errato
<akis24> Mike94: prova con questo   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit  e usa il nick di chi ti segue visti i tempi non è che rimane ad aspettare ..
<helloworld> coap
<helloworld> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | helloworld
<ubot-it> helloworld: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<helloworld> posso installare ubuntu in dual boot?
<helloworld> cosi ho sia ubuntu che windows 10
<akis24> helloworld: si che puoi ma devi seguire procedura uefi
<akis24> !uefi | helloworld
<ubot-it> helloworld: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<helloworld> ok, un'altra cosa,con ubuntu posso modificare il kernel? (sono nuovo in materia)
<akis24> helloworld:  sei nuovo e vuoi modificare il kernel mi sembra azzardato ..
<f843d0> helloworld: si, il sorgente del kernel è a disposizione. Ma essendo tu nuovo in materia, spero tu abbia forte l'idea che non è un argomento semplice
<Mike94> ho ubuntu 14.04 ma non funzionano nè il cursore nè il wifi
<akis24> Mike94: hai letto prima ?
<f843d0> Mike94: e lo sappiamo, ti sono stati richiesti i risultati di alcuni comandi
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23289578/
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23289616/
<Mike94> ecco
<f843d0> Mike94: ti ha installato una nuova versione del kernel, riavvia e prova ad entrare con l'ultima segnalata
<Mike94> devo spegnere e riaccendere??
<akis24> Mike94: riavviare il pc
<f843d0> Mike94: solitamente l'operazione ha forti analogie con il riavvio
<akis24> helloworld: dialoga in canale cosi hai piu' possibilita' di aiuto
<akis24> daglie.. helloworld  niente pvt
<helloworld> ok
<helloworld> allora
<f843d0> !enter | helloworld
<ubot-it> helloworld: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<helloworld> di recente sto studiando il linguaggio c
<helloworld> di recente sto studiando il linguaggio c
<helloworld> di recente sto studiando il linguaggio C
<f843d0> !chat | helloworld
<ubot-it> helloworld: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<helloworld> e vorrei modificare dei distri,visto che alcuni compagni lo hanno già fatto
<helloworld> cosa mi consigliate?
<akis24> helloworld: di entrare in chat a discutere di altri argomenti come suggerito da f843d0
<helloworld> (Y)
<angelo_> Buonasera,io appena installato ubuntu.Installazione terminata con successo,mi dice di riavviare.Riavvio ma non mi compare il dual boot,insieme ho windows 10,come posso risolvere=
<Carlin0> angelo_, e cosa appare ?
<angelo_> Parte direttamente Windows 10
<Carlin0> angelo_, hai disabilitato il fast boot di win ?
<angelo_> durante l'installazione c'era una check per il security boot dove ho inserito la password
<angelo_> Buonasera,volevo installare ubuntu in dual boot,una volta completata l'installazione,al riavvio mi parte sempre windows 10,come posso risolvere?Grazie
<ubunter> salve ragazzi
<ubunter> potrei chiedere una cosa?
<ubunter> no?
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubunter> ok,ho una chiavetta wireless netgear wn111v2 che su windows mi funziona abbastanza bene ,ma su ubuntu non riesce a prendere bene il segnale,come potrei fare per aumentare la ricezione  del segnale.Il router è intervallato da una stanza.
<ubunter> sul sito netgear non ci sono nemmeno in driver per linux
<argoxx> sera
<argoxx> ho installato da poco ubuntu 16.4 la webcam funziona su cheese,guvciview,v4l2ucp ma non su skype, qualche consiglio?
<argoxx> 16.4 a 32 bit
<argoxx> non funziona nemmeno su ubuntu a 6t4 bit
<argoxx> *64 bit
<Umberto> Salve. Non mi apre più ubuntu software center. Ho ubuntu 16.
<Umberto> come posso fare ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-08
<Drox> buongiorno ragazzi
<Drox> sto cercando di sistemare un problema al pc di mia suocera che ha installato win10, ma dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti interrotti il sistema giustamente si [ cresciato
<Drox> sono riuscito ad accedere con una live di ubuntu 16.04 mi piacerebbe installargli questa versione e su questo non ho problemi
<Drox> il mio problema e il seguente devo salvare i dati che ha sul pc... ho guardato un po dappertutto ma non li trovi allora mi sono detto usa il cerca... ma non riesco a farlo funzionare e' una funzione che non ho mai usato
<Drox> il mio problema e il seguente devo salvare i dati che ha sul pc... ho guardato un po dappertutto ma non li trovi allora mi sono detto usa il cerca... ma non riesco a farlo funzionare e' una funzione che non ho mai usato-
<Drox> grazie
<z8z> Drox: i dati sono nella cartella utente di windows c:\Users\#nomeutente#\
<Drox> immaginavo ma li non c'e' ninete e so per certo che ha pdf e foto
<z8z> ma la partizione di windows la vedi per lo meno?
<Drox> si la vedo e ci accedo
<z8z> ed è vuota?
<Drox> ma sembra che non ci sia niente
<Drox> no on e' vuota
<z8z> e che c'è? :D
<z8z> altrimenti controlla la cartella administrator sempre dentro Users
<Drox> le cartelle sono le seguenti ... ProgramData $SysReset System Volume Information Users Windows  $Windows.-BT
<Drox> dentro Users solo cartella Utente
<Drox> Default scusa
<Drox> in default ci sono le classiche Desktop Documents ecc..
<z8z> dentro Users c'è solo default?
<Drox> ma se volessi fare una ricerca su tutto l'hd come faccio
<z8z> mi dici se dentro Users c'è solo Default?
<Drox> si solo Default
<z8z> bene allora aveva l'account utente cifrato
<z8z> non lo leggerai mai
<Drox> che bella cosa
<z8z> si
<Drox> mi sta sempre pi\ sui maroni questo win
<z8z> devi fare il ripristino di windows 10
<Drox> ahahahha >(
<Drox> ma sul pc ho solo il ripristino di win8
<z8z> e tirare fuori i dati
<Drox> e mi dice che mi formatta tutto
<z8z> per forza mica puoi ripristinare windows 8 su windows 10 :D
<z8z> mi ricordo di aver visto su qualche antico manoscritto che qualche programma fa il recupero fornendo la password utente
<Drox> lo so mmmmm che palle
<Drox> ma dai
<Drox> adesso faccio una ricerca su google
<z8z> per questo va fatto il backup
<Drox> si am mia suocera a 61 anni
<Drox> spiegarglielo [ un po complicato
<Drox> hahahaaha
<z8z> allora meglio un tablet con backup cloud xd
<z8z> xD
<z8z> io dico sempre che avere i dati su un disco solo è come averli temporaneamente
<Drox> mi sa che la prossima volta gli installo dropbox e li faccio salvare li la roba
<Drox> adesso vedo se riesco a trovare il modo di accedere ad hd cifrati
<z8z> ma dropbox si paga oltre certe dimensioni
<Drox> si ma di base sono 50GB
<z8z> non è l'hd cifrato
<z8z> è l'account utente
<Drox> si si scusa
<z8z> te lo dico perchè se cerchi trovi tutt'altra cosa
<z8z> magari qualche sito porno
<z8z> :D
<Drox> mmm ho trovato qualcosa ma deve per forza partire win
<Drox> io ho il problema di scardinare una cifratura per vedere la cartella e salvare il contenuto , ma ho anche il problema che win non si avvia perche l-aggiornamento e' rimasto ameta'
<Drox> mmmmm ma se invece partiziono lhd e installo ubuntu affiancato ad win e puoi provo a cercare il modo potrebbe funzionare
<Drox> ?
<z8z> no
<z8z> spe devi riavviare il pc
<z8z> bb
<z8z> tornato
<Drox> mmm stavo leggendo
<Drox> http://www.navigaweb.net/2009/06/recupero-dati-e-file-da-un-computer-che.html
<Drox> lui parla di  far copiare l-immagine del hd ma se non vedo la parte cifrata e' inutile giusto?
<z8z> bhe copiare l'immagine disco è utile come backup prima che smanetti
<z8z> per evitare di fare ancora più danni
<z8z> almeno puoi ripristinare il disco alla condizione attuale
<Drox> si ok
<Drox> ma se non ho la cifratura?
<z8z> che intendi?
<z8z> usa l'immagine di ripristino windows 10
<z8z> scusa
<z8z> il disco di installazione windows 10
<Drox> sono quei pc con win reinstalalto e non ti danno il cd di ripristino
<Drox> aveva win8 poi da solo, come sempre, si [ aggiornato al 10
<z8z> i pirati esistono apposta per questo :D
<Drox> hahahhhaha
<z8z> usa la stessa versione HOME, PROFESSIONAL, ULTIMATE
<Drox> e chi sa cosa aveva
<Drox> e lei sicuramente non lo sa
<Drox> hahahahhhaa
<z8z> sicuro la home
<Drox> plausibile
<Drox> hahahhhhahh
<z8z> lo vedi dallo sticker appicciacato sul pc
<Drox> quindi mi dici di provare un ripristino con una installazione di win sperando dopo di riuscire a vedere e usare la sua cartella
<Drox> giusto)\
<z8z> yes
<z8z> però il backup di tutta l'immagine del disco fisso lo farei :D
<z8z> usa clonezilla
<Drox> mmmm lo trovo in dash_
<z8z> è una iso che devi scaricare da internet masterizzare e far partire da boot
<z8z> altrimenti attacca un disco esterno e l'immagine la fai dal terminale con un comando
<z8z> ma ti serve un disco esterno dove copiare l'immagine in ogni caso
<Drox> ho una usb collegata e disponibile
<z8z> ??
<z8z> una usb collegata con cosa?
<Drox> al pc
<Drox> no ho colelgata al pc una chiavetta da 8 Gb posso fare li il backup
<Drox> forse
<Drox> ma mi sa che [ poco
<Drox> hahahahahaa
<Drox> mmmmm provo con ripristino versione di win
<Drox> intanto grazie per le info buona giornata
<Drox> ci sentiamo dopo
<ale_> ciao, c'è un comasndo per passare da ubuntu al windzoz tramite terminale, senza dover riavviare il comp. tutte le volte?
<f843d0> ale_: se le installazioni sono native, no. Un modo per realizzare quello che desideri è procedere con uno dei sistemi virtualizzato
<Carlin0> ale_, se si potesse fare i 2 OS non sarebbero indipendenti
<ale_> grazie
<roby2016> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | roby2016
<ubot-it> roby2016: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<roby2016> ho appena scaricato ubuntu ed elementary os . Restano bloccati in fase di caricamento del live dvd. E' il mio nuovo portatile. E vorrei continuare ad utilizzare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 10
<f843d0> !iso | roby2016
<ubot-it> roby2016: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<roby2016> avete suggerimenti da darmi ? Che informazioni potrebbero servirvi. Ho disabilitato il secureboot da bios
<f843d0> roby2016: devi disattivare anche Fast Boot se presente
<cristian_c> !dettagli | roby2016
<ubot-it> roby2016: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<roby2016> alla masterizzazione ci arrivo :) disabilitato anche il fast boot. In effetti parte il dvd ma resta frizzato a metà caricamento
<roby2016> ok
<roby2016> ubuntu 16.04 , Asus Vivobook N752VX GC234T, 16 gb ram, i7-6700HQ ,Nvidia GeForce GTX 950M 4GB GDDR3
<roby2016> per adesso ho questo. Se avete consigli.... disabilitato fast boot e uefi boot. Sopra c'è già installato windows10
<cristian_c> roby2016: ok, allora, quando appare il menù di scelta
<cristian_c> roby2016: selezioni l'opzione nomodeset
<roby2016> potrebbe essere l'opzione del bios intel-AES-NI ?
<cristian_c> se riguarda il wifi, no
<cristian_c> roby2016: hai fatto come consigliato?
<roby2016> sto aviando ora .  wifi ?
<gigirock> cristian_c, che vuole da me fsck ?
<cristian_c> !chat | gigirock
<cristian_c> ecco
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292780/ cristian_c
<roby2016> un secondo. adesso non mi chiede opzioni all'avvio il dvd
<roby2016> un attimo che torno allo stato di prima
<cristian_c> gigirock: senza contesto non ha senso stare a fare ipotesi
<cristian_c> roby2016: c'hai fatto?
<gigirock> cristian_c, e' la sd del rpi che non booota+
<cristian_c> gigirock: sei nel canale di supporto a ubuntu
<roby2016> e quindi confermate il "nomodeset"
<f843d0> roby2016: si, hai una Nvidia potenzialmente problematica
<cristian_c> roby2016: se non provi...
<roby2016> ma dove devo dare quel comando ? Me lo dovrebbe chiedere in fase di avvio ?
<cristian_c> roby2016: come detto prima
<cristian_c> roby2016: ok, allora, quando appare il menù di scelta
<cristian_c> roby2016: selezioni l'opzione nomodeset
<roby2016> un attimo allora. Il menù di scelta me lo dava con elementary os. con ubuntu no. faccio qualche prova
<cristian_c> roby2016: e cosa appare invece?
<roby2016> parte subito l'avvio. Ubuntu lo chiede in secondo momento  se vuoi provare o installare
<cristian_c> roby2016: 'parte subito l'avvio' <- non hai detto niente
<roby2016> ma vi ho detto che resta il caricamento  a metà
<cristian_c> di cosa , non si sa
<roby2016> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e visto che non hai minimamente intenzione di postare delle schermate o descriverle
<cristian_c> è difficile aiutarti nel modo giusto
<roby2016> inserisco il dvd e cominia il caricamento finchè non resta frizzato. Non mi da scelte
<cristian_c> il caricamente di cosa, non l'hai detto
<roby2016> resta sul video la scritta ububtu con i pallini che si colorano da sinistra a destra
<cristian_c> roby2016: e prima di quella?
<roby2016> a un certo punto non si colorano più
<roby2016> asp che ricontrollo
<Mike94> non riesco ad attivare il wifi e il touchpad, mi funziona solo l'ethernet e il mouse, ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> Mike94: mi pare che ti abbiano risposto ieri
<roby2016> adesso riabilitando uefi
<roby2016> mi da la possibilità di sceglire fra
<roby2016> try
<Mike94> cioè?
<roby2016> install
<roby2016> oem install
<roby2016> check disc
<cristian_c> roby2016: molto bene
<roby2016> oppure se digito "e"
<cristian_c> roby2016: cos'altro c'è nella schermata?
<f843d0> [16:32] <f843d0> Mike94: ti ha installato una nuova versione del kernel, riavvia e prova ad entrare con l'ultima segnalata
<cristian_c> roby2016: #ealloralosapevi
<roby2016> posso inserire dei comandi immagino
<cristian_c> roby2016: bene, e allora premendo 'e', nella schermata che appare, rimuovi quiet splash e aggiungi al loo posto nomodeset
<Mike94> e come si fa ad entrare con l'ultima segnalata per favore?
<cristian_c> roby2016: se trovi $vt_handoff, rimuovi anche quello
<cristian_c> Mike94: ma hai letto i messaggi di ieri?
<f843d0> Mike94: dalla scelta proposta dal boot loader grub
<Mike94> Non ricordo più perchè ieri poi ho dovuto abbandonare un'attimo
<Mike94> come faccio a riprendere quella scelta?
<roby2016> provando....
<f843d0> Mike94: ti viene proposta ad ogni avvio di sistema in una configurazione quasi ortodossa
<f843d0> Mike94: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Mike94: se ti appare il grub, magari confermacelo
<f843d0> Mike94: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Mike94> apert
<f843d0> Mike94: uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Mike94: sei connesso qui via cavo?
<Mike94> si via cavo
<Mike94> allora facendo il primo comando mi spunta un link
<f843d0> Mike94: devi incollarlo qui, così che si possa vedere l'output del comando
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292842/
<Mike94> con l'altro compare quest'altro link..
<Mike94> uname -a | pastebinit
<Mike94> scusa
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292847/
<Mike94> questo
<f843d0> Mike94: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il 41 boot comunque
<cristian_c> boota
<cristian_c> il 31 da eliminare
<f843d0> Anche il 38, ma lasciali li che non si sa mai per il momento
<Mike94> devo scaricare il 41??
<cristian_c> beh, 38 no ha problemi
<cristian_c> è il 31 che non è stato completamente disinstallato
<cristian_c> *non
<f843d0> Mike94: ti è stato chiesto un comando. Segui, per favore
<roby2016> sta caricando senza ambiente grafico. una serie lunga di check. adesso sono fermo con una schermata nera. per un attimo è comparso il prompt per la password semore in forma non grafica. il dvd ancora frulla da oltre 5 minuti
<roby2016> asp..vedo una freccetta grafica del mouse
<roby2016> comparso ambiente grafico ma molto grossolano
<cristian_c> roby2016: sei in sessione di prova?
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292850/
<roby2016> si ..avvio col nomodeset
<f843d0> Mike94: il wifi è disattivato, e ha tutta l'aria di trattarsi di un "interruttore fisico" del portatile
<cristian_c> Mike94: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> roby2016: se preferisci, installalo. Ci sono altri problemi in sessione di prova?
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292861/
<f843d0> Mike94: esattamente. Il wifi è semplicemente spento
<cristian_c> Mike94: sudo rfkill unblock all | pastebinit
<roby2016> installo ?  in che senso ? Poi dopo partirebbe correttamente se lo installassi così ? se fosse un problema di scheda video sarebbe risolvibile ?
<Mike94> m dà questo ora "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura"
<cristian_c> roby2016: ora non ha senso installare i driver nvidia, mentre sei in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> roby2016: ci sono altri problemi in sessione di prova?
<cristian_c> Mike94: se non si è attivato, come suggerito da f843d0
<cristian_c> come suggerito da f843d0 , dovresti attivare il wifi 'fisicamente'
<roby2016> gli do un occhiata. grazie mille x adesso. sei stato gentile nonostante la mia inesperienza. per adesso ti saluto. se ti ribecco dopo ti aggiorno
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Mike94: hai trovato il tasto giusto?
<Mike94> sul mio acer aspire es 15 si fa Fn+F3 , ma non cambia niente purtroppo
<f843d0> Mike94: hai un altro sistema operativo a disposizione?
<cristian_c> Mike94: di quale colore è il simbolo?
<Mike94> blu
<cristian_c> Mike94: e anche fn è blu?
<Mike94> si
<cristian_c> Mike94: rispond anche a f843d0
<Mike94> si windows 10
<f843d0> Mike94: eh, e sull'altro sistema operativo funziona?
<cristian_c> Mike94: e su windows 10 il wifi è attualmente attivo?
<cristian_c> quando hai provato l'ultima volta?
<Mike94> per passare a windows dovrei entrare nel boot e cambiare con l'uefi e poi riavvia e avvia win 10 con wifi e cursore perfettamente funzionante
<cristian_c> Mike94: non dovrebbe servire
<cristian_c> Mike94: windows 10 è avviabile tranquillamente da grub
<cristian_c> nella lista dei sistemi operativi installati
<cristian_c> Mike94: ma hai disattivato uefi?
<cristian_c> quando hai installato ubuntu
<Mike94> come si ci accede scusa?
<fabrizio78> ciao a tutti ho un acer one cloudbook 14 processore intel centrino n3050 hd 32gb ram 2gb ho messo come unico sistema ubuntu, il problema è che ogni tanto si blocca dopo il grub con una schermata è un po che ci combatto con varie modifiche anche al kernel ma nessun risultato
<Mike94> si
<cristian_c> Mike94: al grub?
<Mike94> si
<cristian_c> Mike94: credo tu abbia un problema: windows installato in modalità uefi e ubuntu invece installato in modalità senza uefi
<cristian_c> Mike94: posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: centrino non è un processore
<Mike94> appunto, solo che non l'ho installato con gparted
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: celeron , semmai
<fabrizio78> celeron cristian_c
<cristian_c> Mike94: nin ti ho chiesto questo. Posta una schermata di gparted
<Mike94> con lo strumento di partizionamento all'avvio del dc
<Mike94> cd*
<fabrizio78> che era il centrino :-) non lo so come mi è venuto
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: sarebbe utile a te e a tutti noi, descrivere tutte le modifche che hai apportato
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: centrino di solito è una scheda wifi intel
<Mike94> non ce l'ho
<cristian_c> Mike94: sudo apt-get install gparted
<fabrizio78> dal kernel quiet splash cristian_c
<fabrizio78> oppure sostituito quiet spalsh con nomodeset cristian_c
<disbela> Ciao a tt,ho un problema lanciando la versione prova da dvd,cercando di scaricare un applicazione ilpuntatore si blocca che fare ??
<cristian_c> !veggenti | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<fabrizio78> oppure quiet spalsh e nomodeset insieme cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: e dove le hai apportate queste modifiche?
<Mike94> mi dice "impossibile trovare il pacchetto gparted" oddio
<cristian_c> disbela: scaricare in che modo?
<fabrizio78> sia sul grub iniziale cristian_c
<cristian_c> Mike94: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fabrizio78> che sul file del grub da terminale cristian_c
<disbela> come in che modo ??
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: hai fatto solo queste modifiche?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c si
<f843d0> disbela: tramite quale metodo stai cercando di scaricare?
<cristian_c> disbela: sì, come hai provato a scaricare questo software?
<f843d0> disbela: quale programma avvii, come si chiama...
<disbela> cerco l'applicazione lancio il dowload si apre ma dopo pochissimo si blocca il punt
<cristian_c> 'lancio il download' <- non hai detto niente
<fabrizio78> cristian_c quando avvio in recovery si blocca sempre ogni tanto su loading initial ramdisk
<fabrizio78> la cosa strana che a volte senza fare nulla va senza problemi cristian_c
<disbela> allora ditemi Voi come scaricarla ??
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292922/
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: posta una schermata, dopo aver rimosso quiet splash
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: durante il boot del sistrma
<cristian_c> sistema
<fabrizio78> cristian_c altra cosa che ho fatto è far partire il grub sempre mi sembra che abbia migliorato il numero degli avvii
<cristian_c> disbela: di quale applicazione parliamo?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: 'far partire il grub' <- cioè?
<fabrizio78> cristian_csi
<cristian_c> disbela: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> disbela: speiga esattamente dove trovi problemi
<f843d0> Mike94: apt-cache search parted | pastebinit
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: 'far partire il grub' <- cioè?
<Mike94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23292926/
<f843d0> Mike94: sudo apt-get install gparted
<cristian_c> Scaricamento di:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed InRelease [247 kB]
<disbela> allora:cerco l'applicazione la lancio si apre faccio qualche passaggio e il puntatore si blocca
<cristian_c> Mike94: comunque, complimenti , sei già riuscito ad attivare i repository proposed appena installato il sistema
<fabrizio78> cristian_c sono entrato da terminale sul file del grub ho aggiunto # grub hidden una cosa del genere cosi parte sempre facendomi vedere il grub
<cristian_c> disbela: e la cerchi sul web?
<f843d0> disbela: per l'ultima volta, _cosa vuoi installare_ ? Come si chiama l'applicazione? Cosa stai cercando? Non farci perdere del tempo
<Mike94> di cosa si tratta per curiosità?
<cristian_c> Mike94: di un repository altamente instabile
<disbela> Firestorm
<cristian_c> intendo i proposed, Mike94
<fabrizio78> cristian_c sto provando senza quiet splash ma mi da sempre schemarat nera
<disbela> second life
<f843d0> !info firestorm
<ubot-it> Package firestorm does not exist in xenial
<f843d0> !info second life
<ubot-it> 'life' is not a valid distribution: lucid, precise, trusty, vivid, wily, xenial
<f843d0> disbela: non sono programmi dei repo ufficiali, non ce ne occupiamo qui
<Mike94> cioè mi sono messo nei guai??
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: senza quiet splash, compare il log di boot, non schermata nera
<disbela> va be ma penso che non centri il programma se si blocca il puntatore !!!???
<fabrizio78> cristian_c in recovery     caricamento linux 4.4.0-38- generic caricamento ramdisk iniziale
<cristian_c> f843d0: se non sbaglio, second life si trova nei repository, almeno lo era in passato
<disbela> il problema e il puntatore
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: nessuno ha parlato di rec0very
<cristian_c> recovery
<disbela> repository??
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Mike94
<ubot-it> Mike94: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabrizio78> cristian_c quando avvio ubuntu (senza ricoveri ) digito e entro nel kernel elimino quiet splash ho comunque una schemata nera
<cristian_c> !repository | disbela
<ubot-it> disbela: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<fabrizio78> in questo momento
<fabrizio78> cristian_c a volte si avvia
<cristian_c> disbela: per quanto riguarda il tuo problema, non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda
<disbela> cioè ??
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: per favore, segui quanto detto, lascia perdere recovery
<fabrizio78> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> disbela: l'hai cercato sul web?
<disbela> cosa il link ??
<cristian_c> disbela: hai detto di aver scaricato un'applicazione
<cristian_c> in questo caso second life
<cristian_c> e di aver problemi nell'installarla
<disbela> sul veb o cercato quale puo essere il problema e mi comunica che sono i driver dellla scheda video
<disbela> esatto
<Mike94> quindi devo ripristinarlo per forza vero?
<cristian_c> disbela: ancora non ci hai detto se hai cercato quest'applicazione nel web
<disbela> siiiiiiiiiiii
<fabrizio78> cristian_c come posto le immagini qui
<cristian_c> Mike94: e come mai hai attivato i repository proposed
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !image | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !chat | disbela: bene, non è affare di questo canale
<ubot-it> disbela: bene, non è affare di questo canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<disbela> allora lasciamo perdere l'applicazione. Perche si blocca il puntatore ??? la domanda e di questo canale ??
<Mike94> non so nemmeno cosa sono nè come ho potuto attivarli
<cristian_c> disbela: la domanda non è di pertinenza del supporto tecnico ufficiale a ubuntu
<f843d0> disbela: quali operazioni hanno portato al blocco del puntatore?
<cristian_c> Mike94: eppure l'hai fatto, magari per sbaglio
<cristian_c> Mike94: mi dispiace
<disbela> l'apertura di un applicazione
<cristian_c> f843d0: non sappiamo neanche che razza di installer abbia scaricato e da dove
<cristian_c> disbela: se il problema non si verifica con altre applicazioni, non è affare di questo canale irc
<f843d0> cristian_c: appunto, ma ce la si fa a tornare al punto di prima :)
<disbela> penso che il problema riguardi anche altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> disbela: ad esempio?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c non vanno questi link
<cristian_c> Mike94: una domanda
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: quali?
<Mike94> comunque gparted è installato, se ti serve un post al riguardo, dimmi come fare lo screenshot
<cristian_c> Mike94: in sessione di prova il wifi va?
<disbela> non so fartene perche ne ho altre ma di parecchi gb
<fabrizio78> cristian_c quelli per caricare le immagini
<cristian_c> Mike94: prima avevi detto di non averlo installato
<Mike94> cioè prima di installare ubuntu??
<fabrizio78> cristian_c dopo una mare di scritte si è avviato
<disbela> qualcuno a parlato di installer era riferito a me ??
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: allora uno di tua scelta
<Mike94> con i comandi che m'hai fornito alla fine s'è installato
<cristian_c> disbela: era riferito alla tua applicazione
<fabrizio78> uvcvvid failed query    cristian_c
<Mike94> comunque non l'avevo provato in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> vediamo se i siti vanno
<fabrizio78> cristian_c dava questa scritta a ripetizione
<fabrizio78> poi si è avviato
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: il primo link va
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: quel messaggio ricorda la webcam
<cristian_c> !image | Mike94
<ubot-it> Mike94: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Mike94: posta pure schermata di gparted
<disbela> eheheheheh si si adesso dai link non le riconosco ma oramai ne ho visitate centinaia di link x ritrovarmi qui ;)
<fabrizio78> cristian_c ora sono sul desktop
<cristian_c> disbela: nkn c'entra niente, non mi stavo riferendo a te
<disbela> ok
<fabrizio78> cristian_c i link non vanno
<cristian_c> disbela: se vuoi affrontare il tuo problema, spostati nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> che qui solo supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<disbela> quale ??
<fabrizio78> cristian_c posso fare qualche test con te ti scrivo quello che mi dice
<disbela> e be che devo fare della chat :::::::)))))))
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: è un problema sulla tua connessione, perché ho aperto il primo e il sito appare
<cristian_c> disbela: #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabrizio78> cristian_c immagino di si
<disbela> mah scusate se voi siete il ''suppoto tecnico'' vado a fare una domanda tecnica alla chat sembra una barzelletta :)
<cristian_c> Mike94: prova il wifi in sessione ubuntu di provz
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> disbela: ti sono stati spiegati i motivi, abbondantemente
<cristian_c> libero/a di restare qui. si intende
<disbela> a me appare chiaro che non sapete risolverlo sarebbe piu giusto essere umili e dichiararlo e non mandarmi alla CHAT
<cristian_c> disbela: è irrilevante, non è semplicemente il luogo giusto
<cristian_c> se sappiamo risolvereo meno, lascialo decidere a noi
<disbela> SCUSA CRISTIAN E QUALE SAREBBE IL ''LUOGO GIUSTO''
<cristian_c> disbela: di sicuro non questo, ti si è data anche un'alternativa
<cristian_c> e
<disbela> ahhahaah la chat
<Mike94> http://prnt.sc/crau79
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | disbela , ultimo avvertimento, non inquinare ulteriormente la chat
<ubot-it> disbela , ultimo avvertimento, non inquinare ulteriormente la chat: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<fabrizio78> cristian_c potrebbe dipendere da uefi
<fabrizio78> cristian_c che blocca il ubuntu dopo il grub ?
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: potrebbe dipendere anche dal cloudbook
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: ma non ci hai mandato nessuna foto, finora
<fabrizio78> cristian_c win 10 funziona senza problemi
<Mike94> sul link c'è lo screen di gparted
<disbela> no non urlo anzi sono molto divertito x il maiuscolo era rimasto sciacciato
<fabrizio78> non mi funzionano i link , ti posso mandare una mail ?
<cristian_c> Mike94: dove hai 9
<cristian_c> Mike94: dove hai installato il grub?
<Mike94> dovrebbe essere sda 6
<fabrizio78> cristian_c è quello che non capisco fosse un problema hardware non funzionerebbe neanche win
<f843d0> fabrizio78: per mandare una mail ti serve chiaramente una connessione ad internet; che se funziona, funzionano anche i link
<Mike94> almeno doveva essere quello
<f843d0> fabrizio78: hai un hardware particolare, è verosimile che si debbano attivare delle impostazioni speciali per il kernel
<fabrizio78> cristian_c sto mandano email in questo momento e ne ricevo sono con un mac
<fabrizio78> cristian_c non perche non cerca quei link ma la connessione va
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: utilizza il servizio di hosting immagini di tua preferenza
<cristian_c> basta che mandi una schermata del problema
<fabrizio78> le carico su drive  cristian_c
<cristian_c> Mike94: grub non va installato in sda6, ma sulla partizione efi
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: come preferisci
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: non parlo di problema hardware, ma di possibile problema di configurazione, come anticipato da f843d0
<Mike94> come posso fare a risistemarla senza ulteriori problemi?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c sono d'accordo
<f843d0> Mike94: considerando che hai installato grub nel posto errato, hai abilitato dei repo non stabili, e hai un kernel rimosso male...
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: bene, aspettiamo la schermata incriminata
<f843d0> Mike94: la cosa migliore è reinstallare quel sistema operativo con un po' di criterio, seguendo le guide
<f843d0> !installazione | Mike94
<ubot-it> Mike94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Mike94: e in effetti io reinstallerei ubuntu, in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> !installazione | Mike94
<Mike94> quindi potrei formattare il tutto e rifare tutte le operazioni con il grab fatto sulla efi?
<f843d0> Mike94: si, leggi le guide
<cristian_c> Mike94: vai nel bios e riabiliti uefi
<cristian_c> Mike94: se ci sono altri problemi durante l'installazione, passa pure di qui
<cristian_c> Mike94: ah, con il supporto d'installazione, fai una prova del wifi in sessione ubuntu di prova
<Mike94> ti ringrazio, fino ad ora hai avuto una grandissima pazienza :)
<Mike94> vero vero
<alke> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere un problema di dipendenze? ho fatyt
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alke
<ubot-it> alke: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> alke, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> alke, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fabrizio78> cristian_c https://lh3.google.com/u/0/d/1k51k75I0F5_pcQ8QeO0Uhk1Dq94NqjVfeg=w3904-h2446-k-iv1?v=1475928578000
<krabador> fabrizio78, 403. That’s an error.
<fabrizio78> cristian_c https://lh3.google.com/u/0/d/0Bzb43x3YiUGxQnEwMW5QQ0EyX2M=w3904-h2446-k-iv1?v=1475928535861
<fabrizio78> cristian_c e poi schermata nera adesso
<krabador> fabrizio78, 403. That’s an error.
<krabador> fabrizio78, non hai mandato niente.
<fabrizio78> cristian_c rimandami i link adesso internet va bene
<alke> krabador: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23293075/
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: avevi detto che il problema non era internet, ma i siti
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> alke, hai ppa, nel momento in cui hai problemi con le dipendenze causate da essi, non se ne fa supporto qui, in quanto l'uso di ppa, è ufficialmente sconsigliato appunto per questo tipo di dipendenze
<krabador> *problematiche
<alke> krabador: il problema di dipendenze lho creato io cercando di fare un downgrade di una libreria presente su repo ufficiali
<krabador> alke, produci pastebin a riguardo
<krabador> !paste | alke
<ubot-it> alke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alke> krabador: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23293093/
<fabrizio78> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/crb3pw
<krabador> alke, il downgrade l'hai effettuato ,prendendo dove, il pacchetto?
<alke> krabador: scaricato il deb dal sito dei pacchetti di ubuntu
<alke> krabador: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23293100/ qui spt-get -f install
<fabrizio78> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/crb4k4
<fabrizio78> cristian_c ora
<cristian_c> oh
<fabrizio78> cristian_c schermata nera
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: beh, eliminando, $vt_handoff , che esce?
<cristian_c> !image | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> alke, dpgk -l | grep libpcap | pastebinit
<fabrizio78> cristian_c provato anche quello a volte delle scritte che in questo momento sto aspettando che escano oppure schermo nero
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: devono uscire
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: postacele (le ultime)
<alke> krabador: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23293126/
<fabrizio78> cristian_c adesso sono uscite te le mando
<krabador> alke, se incolli nel terminale i comandi come te li scrivo, produce direttamente il link
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: benw
<cristian_c> bene
<fabrizio78> cristian_c alla fine si è anche avviato
<alke> krabador: non ho pastebinit installato
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: bene, ripeti, fino a quando non si verifica il problema
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: al che, ci mandi la schermata richiesta
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crb6pt  cristian_c
<fabrizio78> cristian_c il problema è quando rimane sulla schermata nera quando ci sono le scritte alla fine va
<cristian_c> sì, il mesaaggio di prima, riguardo la webcam
<fabrizio78> cristian_c arriva è comparso anche quello prima del riavvio
<krabador> alke, sudo apt-get remove --purge libpcap0.8:i386
<krabador> alke, pastebin
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crb78u cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: manda qualcosa quando il sistema non parte
<fabrizio78> cri quando il sistema non parte è schermo nero subito dopo il guru e nulla di più
<fabrizio78> grub
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crb7l3 cristian_c
<fabrizio78> cristian_c per quello ho la sensazione che non centra ubuntu
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: quando non parte, quiet splash era stato rimosso?
<alke> krabador: adesso funziona, risolti i conflitti, praticamente quel pacchetto che non è relativo alla mia aschitettura rompeva tutto?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: e perché hai rimosso windows 10?
<krabador> alke, diciamo di si
<fabrizio78> su questo pc è un trattore , ubuntu anzi lubuntu è una scheggia
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crb88f cristian_c
<alke> krabador: puoi spiegarmi?
<krabador> alke, la versione 1.5.3  di quel pacchetto non si installava a causa di un componente della versione 1.4.0 del pacchetto
<fabrizio78> cristian_c ci sono utenti che con lo stesso pc seguendo le loro guide non hanno avuto problemi
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: queste schermate fanno riferimento al sistema quando non parte?
<alke> krabador: grazie, un giorno, se qualcuno ti inseguirà volendoti dare un bacio, quella persona sarò io
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: 'le loro guide'?
<fabrizio78> fanno riferimento al sistema quando parte cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: e allora perché continui a postarle?
<fabrizio78> magari ci vedi qualcosa :-) cristian_c
<krabador> alke, D:
<krabador> alke, buon sistema
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: vedo sempre il solito messaggio, ripetuto infinite volte
<cristian_c> dai.....
<alke> krabador: grazie
<fabrizio78> esatto cristian_c se vuoi te mando la foto della schermata nera :-)
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: molto semplicemente, ti avevo fatto una domanda
<cristian_c> e ne aggiungo un'altra
<fabrizio78> criatian_c dimmi
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<cristian_c> e la domanda di prima era: cosa intendi con 'le loro guide'?
<fabrizio78> da quando l'ho preso subito dopo aver messo ubuntu con win10 nessun problema cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: ma da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<fabrizio78> le guide http://prntscr.com/crb88f cristina_c
<fabrizio78> da un mese da quando l'ho comprato cristian_c
<fabrizio78> cristina_c meno due settimane
<f843d0> !tab | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: cioè, il problema l'hai riscontrato un mese fa subito dopo l'acquisto, o due settimane fa?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  subito dopo l'acquisto
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  ubuntu ho prato a metterlo due gg dopo
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: quindi su windows 10 nessun problema, a parte la lentezza, e su ubuntu problemi di boot?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  esatto per essere più chiari secondo me problemi dopo il boot
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: se hai schermata nera, il boot fallisce dopo un po'
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  si
<f843d0> fabrizio78: hai provato anche in live diverse volte?
<cristian_c> già, in live come va?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  esatto la stessa problematica lo fa anche in usb si avvia ogni tanto
<cristian_c> oppure stai mostrando schermate dalla live
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: bene, allora srrve cambiare i parametri di boot, a quanto pare
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: bene
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: a quali guide ti riferivi? Ancora non hai risposto
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crb88f cristian_c
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: eccola
<fabrizio78> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/340-ubuntu-install-acer-aspire-cloudbook-431. cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: e tu non l'hai seguita vero?
<fabrizio78> alla lettera in uefi cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: avevi detto prima che le uniche operazioni fatte roguardavano l'aggounta di nomodeset, e la rimozione di quiet splash
<cristian_c> ora sappiamo che hai fatto anche altro
<fabrizio78> questo dopo i problemi riscontrati cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: potevi dirlo all'inizio, risparmiavi tempo
<f843d0> fabrizio78: quale versione di ubuntu stai impiegando, precisamente?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: 16.04 64 bit
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: cloudbook 431 quale?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  A01-431-C2YR
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: ora sei sul sistema?
<fabrizio78> SI cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: ok, apri un terminake
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:  ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: dmesg | grep "EFI v" | pastebinit
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: e successivamente: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: un secondo che non vede la wireless
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: collegati via cavo, se puoi
<fabrizio78> mi da un doppio bluetooth e non la wireless cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: hai il cavo a portata di mano?
<fabrizio78> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: inoltre: rfkill list
<cristian_c> e il risultato sempre su pastebin
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: sto facendo un riavvio
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: perché?
<fabrizio78> non vado in rete e non vede più la wireless cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: non importava
<cristian_c> ora si perderà ancora più tempo
<fabrizio78> cera un install da fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> visto che non riesci a effettuare sempre il boot
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: l'avevo rimosso dal comando
<fabrizio78> si sta riavviando cristian_c
<fabrizio78> ok sta installando il primo cristian_c
<fabrizio78> coem si digita quello separazione  | cristian_c
<fabrizio78> se mi riscrivi il comando ora posso copiarlo cristian_c
<fabrizio78> il primo dopo l'install  cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: copia e incolla
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: ma riesci a collegarti in chat dal cloudbook?
<fabrizio78> sono entrato dal capire con un altro nick ma non vedo i msg precedenti
<fabrizio78> esatto lo sto facendo ora cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabrizio78> questo non da alcun risultato
<fabrizio78> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: e allora non sei in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<fabrizio78> ok cristian_c
<fabrizio78> che faccio cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: fa una cosa molto semplice
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: riavvii, torni nel grub, premi 'e'
<fabrizio78> ok cristian_c
<fabrizio78> ci sono cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: rimuovi quiet splash e $vt_handoff
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: al loro posto, aggiungi: modprobe.blacklist=pinctrl_cherryview
<fabrizio78> poi F10 cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì
<fabrizio78> ci sono le scritte della web cam cristian_c
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: una volta entrato nel sistema, apri un terminale
<fabrizio78> positivo pero' non da la schermata nera cristian_c
<fabrizio78> ci sono lasciami indovinare  sudo gedit /etc/deafult/grub ?
<fabrizio78> cristian_c: sono nel terminale
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: no
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: anzi, sì
<fabrizio78> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> posta il contenuto su pastebin
<fabrizio78> aperto cristian_c
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabrizio78> io comunque durante l'install da usb ho installato tutto in quei mi ricordo il popup che mi chiedeva di continuare in uefi cristian_c
<fabrizio78> che strano cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: per favore, manda il link al paste
<fabrizio78> scusa mi ero perso cristian_c
<fabrizio78> come faccio cristian_c
<fabrizio78> io sono nel  file del grub cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: copi e incolli il contenuto del file su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: al che, incolli qui il link al paste
<fabrizio78> fatto dal nick fripp78 cristian_c
<fabrizio78> lo vedi cristian_c
<cristian_c> non vedo link
<fripp78> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23293384/
<cristian_c> la sguente riga:
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> sostituiscila con:
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash modprobe.blacklist=pinctrl_cherryview"
<cristian_c> fripp78: salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<fabrizio78> fatto cristian_c
<fabrizio78> sudo update-grub ? cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<fabrizio78> fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> il link
<cristian_c> che il oomando restituisce
<cristian_c> postalo qui
<fripp78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23293394/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<fabrizio78> fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> il link
<cristian_c> ecc..
<fabrizio78> non mi da link cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fabrizio78: prova alcuni riavvi e accensioni da spento
<cristian_c> per vedere se si avvia sempre
<fabrizio78> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> *riavvii
<fabrizio78> primo tentativo di accezione fallito cristian_c
<fabrizio78> secondo anche cristian_c
<fabrizio78> il terzo a buon fine cristian_c
<f843d0> fabrizio78: e allora ti conviene passare a UEFI
<fabrizio78> dimmi come cristian_c
<fabrizio78> io credevo di essere in uefi cristian_c
<f843d0> fabrizio78: ma leggi il nome di chi scrive?
<fabrizio78> sorry cristian_c
<f843d0> fabrizio78: ancora
<fabrizio78> ecco f843d0
<italo> draftsight
<f843d0> fabrizio78: devi accedere al BIOS e impostare in modalità UEFI invece che Legacy. I dettagli in merito sono relativi all'hardware specifico e non esiste una via univoca da suggerire, se non, consultare il manuale del prodotto
<fabrizio78> è sempre stato in modalità uefi mai in legacy secure boot attivo f843d0
<f843d0> fabrizio78: sei sul sistema avviato ora?
<fabrizio78> si f843d0
<f843d0> fabrizio78: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<fabrizio78> fatto f843d0
<f843d0> fabrizio78: risultato?
<fabrizio78bis> config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars
<fabrizio78bis> efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab f843d0
<fabrizio78> f843d0: ?
<f843d0> fabrizio78: il sistema sembra UEFI, anche se è strano che dmesg | grep "EFI v" non dia riscontri
<fabrizio78> ho riprovato non mi da nulla f843d0
<f843d0> fabrizio78: sudo parted -l
<f843d0> !paste | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabrizio78> mi dice errore etichetta del disco non riconosciuta f843d0
<krabador> fabrizio78, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fabrizio78, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> fabrizio78, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<fabrizio78bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23293482/ f843d0
<fabrizio78bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23293488/ f843d0
<f843d0> fabrizio78: ricontrolla i nomi degli interlocutori, vol. 2
<fabrizio78> ok krabador
<fabrizio78> li hai visti i link krabador
<krabador> tu hai smesso di prendere in giro?
<fabrizio78> dici a me ? krabador
<tux_> raga fiera elettronica a parma ci siete
<krabador> !chat | tux_
<ubot-it> tux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tux_> scusate
<PapaBear> un saluto a tutti
<fabrizio78> scusami non ho capito se stai seguendo il mio caso krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, hai grub in avvio?
<fabrizio78> si krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, premi il tasto "e" della tastiera
<krabador> in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto
<fabrizio78> ci sono krabador
<krabador> digita edd=off noapic modprobe.blacklist=pinctrl_cherryview
<krabador> alla fine della linea dove compaiono "quiet splash"
<fabrizio78> dopo recordfaill o spara krakra
<fabrizio78> krabador:
<krabador> al che premi f10
<tux_> quit
<fabrizio78> scusami dopo recordfail scrivo edd=off? krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, la linea "linux /boot/vmlinuz . ..." come ti finisce ù?
<fabrizio78> quella dove il tuo collega mi ha fatto scrivere dopo quiet splash krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, yes
<krabador> dopo aver premuto "e" cancella quiet splash, digita quanto segnalatoti
<krabador> premi f10
<fabrizio78> aggiungo quindi nonnsostituisco nulla li ho scritto modprobe.blacklist ecc ecc krabador
<krabador> queste impostazioni valgono solo per il boot che ci si appresta a fare
<krabador> non sono permanenti
<krabador> segnala cosa succese
<krabador> *de
<krabador> fabrizio78,     edd=off noapic modprobe.blacklist=pinctrl_cherryview
<krabador> questo devi scrivere
<fabrizio78> ok krabador
<krabador> attento a non sbagliare
<fabrizio78> si sta avviando con le scritte
<fabrizio78> si è fermato ti mando una foto krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, vai
<fabrizio78> mi mandi il link per l'upload krabador
<krabador> !image | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabrizio78> aspetta ora prosegue krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, non avere fretta.
<fabrizio78> eheheh ora si è fermato davvero arriva la foto krabador
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crcg1y
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crcg1y krabador
<krabador> fabrizio78, ricontrolla che sia impostato in uefi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparazione_bootloader
<krabador> segui questo .
<fabrizio78> ti sto mandando la foto del bios uefi è attivo krabador
<fabrizio78> http://prntscr.com/crciqs krabador
<fabrizio78> lo stesso problema me lo fa la penusb quando provo ad installare ubuntu
<fabrizio78> si avvia ogni tanto senza logica krabador
<zamby86> Ciao ragazzi mi potete aiutare
<f843d0> fabrizio78: ma scherziamo?! Disabilita secure boot!
<fabrizio78> ho fatto anche quello non cambia nulla krabador
<akis24> !chiedi | zamby86
<ubot-it> zamby86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<f843d0> fabrizio78: controlla i nomi dell'interlocutore, vol. 3
<fabrizio78> non cambia f843d0
<zamby86> Ho scaricato ed estratto l'iso ubuntu su una chiavetta usb... tramite il mio samsung s4 ahhaah ... comunque...la chiavetta poi l'ho messa come boot nel pc ma nn me la apre
<f843d0> !installazione | fabrizio78
<ubot-it> fabrizio78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<f843d0> fabrizio78: leggi pure con calma la documentazione e prendi visione di cosa viene suggerito per Secure Boot; poi, libero di fare come vuoi, ma non chiedere supporto se pensi che le linee guida non abbiano senso
<akis24> zamby86: devi masterizzare la .iso come file immagine oppure in caso di usb usare un apposito programma
<akis24> !usbwin | zamby86
<ubot-it> zamby86: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabrizio78> f843d0: ma scherzi è che le ho seguite tutte prima con poi senza ora leggo bene questa magari mi è sfuggito qualcosa ...in ogni caso un grazie speciale a tutti voi siete fantastici
<zamby86> Si grazie...ma vi spiego il problema... ho un pc dove il mio hd nn riesce a caricare l'avvio di Windows...quindi ho bisogno di un boot linux per quantomeno ad entrare
<akis24> zamby86: fattela da un pc di qualche amico
<krabador> zamby86, se non riesci a caricare un avvio windows,chiedi supporto/aiuto a chi se ne occupa
<krabador> !windows | zamby86
<ubot-it> zamby86: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<zamby86> Non volevo un aiuto in Windows...volevo trovare una distro che mi facesse entrare ed accedere al pc tramite chiavetta
<zamby86> Grazie lo stesso
<krabador> zamby86, torna a trovarci , per problemi ubuntu
<Carlin0> zamby86, usa supergrub giyf
<PapaBear> ciao ragazzi
<Carlin0> !ciao | PapaBear
<ubot-it> PapaBear: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<PapaBear> qual'è il canale per i problemi non inerenti ad ubuntu?
<PapaBear> e come faccio ad avere una lista dei canali?
<Carlin0> PapaBear, cerchi supporto a ubuntu o altro ?
<PapaBear> !Carlino ciao
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Carlino ciao'
<PapaBear> altro
<PapaBear> ho un problema con il modem
<Carlin0> !chat | PapaBear
<ubot-it> PapaBear: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> PapaBear, piu' che altro, come sei entrato qui, e perchè cerchi di far fare al bot, cose per cui non è programmato ?
<krabador> PapaBear, in base a come sei entrato qui, una delle 2 domande , trova risposta automatica.
<PapaBear> kabrador scusami tanto ma non ho capito cosa intendi dire
<PapaBear> parla chiaro per favore
<krabador> PapaBear, leggi chiaro
<krabador> che la domanda è chiara
<PapaBear> krabador: evidentemente non era mia intenzione? non mi sembra un dilemma kafkiano
<krabador> PapaBear, non scomodare pesanti figure culturali, per rispondere a "come sei entrato qui?"
<PapaBear> krabador: dal pc di casa mia
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PapaBear> comunque se nessuno ha voglia di rispondere o ritiene che non sia il posto adatto basta dirlo e non avere un atteggiamento supponente. è il modo più semplice e credo anche il più educato
<krabador> PapaBear, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<leoooo> ciao a tutti
<leoooo> poso chiedere una mano
<f843d0> !chiedi | leoooo
<ubot-it> leoooo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<leoooo> e da giorni che cerco di installare ubuntu su netbook acer aspire
<krabador> e che problema hai?
<f843d0> !dettagli | leoooo
<ubot-it> leoooo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<leoooo> e mi da sempre il problema crasck
<leoooo> ubuntu 14.4
<leoooo> ram 2gb 120 hard disk
<f843d0> !enter | leoooo
<ubot-it> leoooo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<krabador> leoooo, indica le voci chieste da ubot-it , ed indica come hai fatto il supporto di installazione
<leoooo> processore intel
<Carlin0> intel ...
<krabador> leoooo, marchi e modelli precisi
<krabador> altrimenti non parliamo di nulla
<Carlin0> leoooo, hai idea di quanti ce ne siano intel ?
<leoooo> acer aspire 1410 intel celeron 743 120 gb  ram 2gb
<leoooo> mettendo altre versioni funzionava ma a me serve proprio ubuntu 14
<leoooo> mi dovete scusare e la prima volta che vengo in questa chat e non conosco le regole
<krabador> leoooo, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione ?
<Carlin0> leoooo, su quel processore però ubuntu risulta pesantuccio
<leoooo> 1.3 ghz dual core
<krabador> leoooo, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione ?
<leoooo> non mi sembra pesante mettendo altre versioni va
<krabador> leoooo, rispondi alle domande, per favore=
<leoooo> con usb pen drive da boot
<leoooo> o scaricato ubuntu da unebooting
<f843d0> !usbwin | leoooo
<ubot-it> leoooo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<leoooo> ma o fatto cosi
<Carlin0> leoooo, non è dual core quella cpu
<leoooo> e stato fatto in quel modo ma arriva nella fase di installazzione dove ce la riga e dopo un po mi da un errore di crasck
<leoooo> no?
<leoooo> ma metto altre versioni e va tipo feodora ecc ecc
<krabador> leoooo, scarica la iso dal sito ubuntu
<leoooo> fatto anche quello
<krabador> leoooo, non usare unetbootin
<krabador> leoooo, lascia parlare
<krabador> leoooo, e visto che ci sei , scarica lubuntu
<leoooo> a ok
<leoooo> lubuntu va?
<krabador> !usbwin | leoooo
<ubot-it> leoooo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> usa questo software, dopo aver formattato la pendrive
<krabador> !installazione | leoooo
<ubot-it> leoooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> e segui poi questo
<leoooo> e che devo installare un file php
<leoooo> con lubuntu dici che posso?
<leoooo> ora sto provando con kubuntu che dici provo ? poi in caso provo con lubuntu
<krabador> leoooo, questo canale è qui per fornire supporto tecnico al sistema ubuntu e derivate ufficiali, quello che ci deve fare l'utente dipende da lui, e dalla possibilità del sistema di poter eseguire tale operazione
<krabador> leoooo, per un consiglio sulla fattibilità di operazioni col sistema , se non indichi con precisione di cosa si sta parlando, risulta difficile poter rispondere.
<leoooo> si ok io voglio solo capire quale versone e compatibile
<leoooo> tu dici lubuntu ok
<leoooo> provo quello
<krabador> leoooo, è la piu' leggera, ed indicatissima con l'hardware a tua disposizione
<leoooo> quale versione
<leoooo> ?
<leoooo> sempre la 14?
<krabador> leoooo, puoi provare anche 16.04
<leoooo> ok grazie mille ma non il live giusto?
<krabador> leoooo, che c'entra il live?
<krabador> puoi installare tramite la voce nel boot per installare, oppure dopo essere entrato in live
<krabador> la differenza sta solo nel fatto di poter provare il sistema prima, con la seconda opzione
<leoooo> dove mi mhaimandato tu mi da ubuntu gia provato non mi da lubuntu
<krabador> leoooo, e dove ti ho mandato io?
<krabador> leoooo, come si vive negli states?
<leoooo> nel sito
<leoooo> che hai postato
<leoooo> kabrador ma mi sa che siete un po coglioncelli in questo sito
<krabador> puoi indicarlo con precisione, visto che te ne sono stati mandati diversi=
<krabador> ?
<cristian_c> che bel sabato questo
<cristian_c> tutti allegri
<cristian_c> beh, quasi tutti
<electricdream75> Ciao a tutti
<electricdream75> avrei bisogno di aiuto in quanto sono un novizio
<krabador> !ciao | electricdream75
<ubot-it> electricdream75: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | electricdream75
<ubot-it> electricdream75: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<electricdream75> Ho provato con gpg4 win ad importare le keys per verificare le immagini di ubuntu ma mi chiede l'id della chiave da importare
<electricdream75> dove lo posso trovare?
<krabador> electricdream75, immagini = iso ?
<electricdream75> si esatto krabador
<krabador> !md5 | electricdream75
<ubot-it> electricdream75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<electricdream75> magari meglio SHA256 che MD5 :)
<electricdream75> io mi riferisco a questa parte: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<Ilaria> Salve ho scarito ubuntu vers. 16 ho preseguito per installarlo e alla voce dove mi sarebbe dovuto uscire installa affianco a window10 mi è uscito che non c'era nessun sistema operatvo cosi sono uscita dall'installazione e riavviato il PC. Windows 10 era presente .. qualcuno mi puo aiutare a risolve il problema?
<f843d0> !ciao | Ilaria
<ubot-it> Ilaria: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !uefi | Ilaria
<ubot-it> Ilaria: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<f843d0> !installazione | Ilaria
<ubot-it> Ilaria: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ilaria> grazie mille
<backbox46> ciao a tutti, mi aiutate a risolvere una cosa?
<krabador> !chiedi | backbox46
<ubot-it> backbox46: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<backbox46> è una caxxata...non riesco ad aprire backbox a tutto schermo e mi viene da ridere ma non riesco in alcun modo
<backbox46> ok grazie
<krabador> chiedilo allo staff backbox
<krabador> !derivate | backbox46
<ubot-it> backbox46: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> cos'è backbox ?
<backbox46> è una distro sviluppata interamente da italiani
<Carlin0> ah  e come mai cerchi supporto qui ?
<krabador> backbox46, allora non avrai problemi di comunicazione
<krabador> backbox46, con i link di ubot, puoi vedere cosa è coperto dal supporto in questo canale. Il resto è offtopic. In bocca al lupo per tutto
<backbox46> ce
<backbox46> crepi
<Umberto> Salve. Non mi si apre ubuntu software center.
<f843d0> Umberto: è una componente relativamente giovane e notoriamente instabile. Utilizza i canali tradizionali per cercare e installare il software
<Umberto> ciao f8 . A quali canali ti riferisci?
<krabador> Umberto, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<krabador> poi lo apri
<krabador> funziona alla grande
<krabador> !apt | Umberto
<ubot-it> Umberto: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Umberto> ok
<f843d0> Umberto: intendo apt-get da terminale, o synaptic ad esempio, come frontend del medesimo
<krabador> Umberto, sebbene, non sarebbe male se indicassi che versione di ubuntu stai usando
<Umberto> uso la 16.04
<Umberto> sto installando synaptic . pensavo però fosse compreso ma dalla dash non l'ho trovato infatti
<krabador> Umberto, allora, dopo l'installazione di synaptic , manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Umberto, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> fa un pastebin poi del secondo
<krabador> !paste | Umberto
<ubot-it> Umberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mariooo> ciao ragazzi è possibile installare ubuntu su un Hard Disk esterno ? (non chiavetta)
<krabador> mariooo, fai partire l'installer, selezioni "altro" quando chiesto dove installare, e lo assegni li
<Umberto> grazie . buona serata
<krabador> Umberto, se rispondi alle domande, postando quanto chiesto
<krabador> Umberto, si fa ripartire anche l'altro.
<krabador> mariooo, ho i privati disabilitati
<krabador> mariooo, chiedi tranquillamente qui in canale, che esiste apposta per il supporto ubuntu
<krabador> non vergognarti
<mariooo> come posso fare? poco fa hai menzionato l'installer, potresti essere più preciso? non sono un genio del pc da quanto si può intendere ahaha
<mariooo> (sono da mac, e ho scaricato l'iso)
<krabador> mariooo, non usare parentesi, e sentiti libero di scrivere tutto cio' che serve per farti aiutare
<krabador> mariooo, quale pc deve far partire questa ubuntu in disco esterno?
<mariooo> In breve, ho un iMac, vorrei installare ubuntu su un hd esterno che collego tramite usb al imac, in modo tale che premendo alt quando accendo il pc, posso tranquillamente scegliere se proseguire su mac o avviare ubuntu, che si troverà sul hd
<krabador> imac di quanto tempo fa ?
<mariooo> 2012
<krabador> mariooo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<mariooo> grazie, leggo!
<Yoghi> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | Yoghi
<ubot-it> Yoghi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Yoghi> ho bisogno di aiuto col network manager, ho Xubuntu
<f843d0> Che versione?
<Yoghi> non prende l'ip statico da interfaccia e neanche da terminale, volevo disabilitarlo all'avvio e provare con wincd che ho già installato, come si fa?
<Yoghi> l'ultima versione
<f843d0> Yoghi: quando il network manager è attivo è plausibile che non ti prenda l'indirizzo "da terminale", perchè il network manager te lo sovrascrive
<f843d0> Yoghi: in generale Ubuntu si appoggia pesantemente al network-manager, e tentare di toglierlo o inibirlo è piuttosto sconsigliabile
<Yoghi> ok, quindi lo tiro giù, metto lo statico e lo tiro su
<Yoghi> da terminale
<f843d0> Yoghi: no, è meglio far funzionare l'interfaccia tramite network-manager, come indicavo precedentemente
<Yoghi> ancora una cosa mi ha portato delle difficoltà, la scheda non la vede conme eth0 o 1  ma come enp20
<f843d0> Yoghi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<f843d0> Yoghi: quello è normale, è cambiata l'enumerazione delle interfacce
<Yoghi> scusa ma mi sono staccato mentre provavo l'ip statico
<Yoghi> sembra che stavolta è andata, devo solo capire perchè il network mi dice che sono connesso con l'ip statico che ho impostato, mentre il router non mi vede ancora nella tabella client
<f843d0> !chat | Yoghi
<ubot-it> Yoghi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Yoghi> grazie, ciao a tutti
<claudio> ho xp non riesco ad installarlo
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-09
<Kenshiro14> ciao a tutti
<Kenshiro14> non trovo più la gestione utenti e gruppi su 16.04 è normale?
<ruben> ho provato fedora e lo consiglio se si hanno computer molto vecchi
<Lanzamk> Buongiorno a tutti
<ExPBoy> !ciao | Lanzamk
<ubot-it> Lanzamk: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Lanzamk> Sono nuovissimo di questa chat e scusate se non adopero le giuste maniere . Ho un grave problema con Ubuntu 16.04.01 ieri ho aggiornato il mio computer da Ubuntu 14 ma quando sono tornato ho trovato lo schermo nero ... Non potevo fare nulla ho provato a riattivare li schermo ma nulla dopo varie ore ho deciso di spegnere...
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Lanzamk
<ubot-it> Lanzamk: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Lanzamk> Purtroppo riavviando mi parte in formato testo e come errore mi da errore: brokenCount> orun -parts: / etc/ upfate-metod.d/90-upfates-aviable exited with return code 255
<Lanzamk> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: fornire le informazioni richieste dal bot
<Lanzamk> Ubhtu 14 lts di partenza aggiornamento a Ubuntu 16.04.01
<cristian_c> e...
<Lanzamk> Il computer é un lapto Aspire 1640 non so dirvi di più ora
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: è un pc ml
<Lanzamk> Pastebin... Scusa non capisco...
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: è un pc molto vecchio
<cristian_c> !paste | Lanzamk
<ubot-it> Lanzamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lanzamk> Si... Ma fino a ieri con Ubuntu 14 girava benissimo
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: è un pc molto vecchio
<cristian_c> avrà più di 10 anni
<Lanzamk> Si
<Lanzamk> Sto chattando dal Cell perché non posso fare altro...
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: l'hardware non è supportato all'infinito dal ketnel, inoltre è sconsigliato fare avanzamento di versione, in diversi casi può dare problemi, a maggior ragione se l'utente ha messo mano all'os
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: perciò è meglio eseguire un'installazione da zero
<Lanzamk> Ok rieseguo l' installazione da zero... Ma a me interessa salvare i dati ...
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: in tal caso ti suggerisco lubuntu, in alternativa a ubuntu, per quel tipo di macchina
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: bene, allora avvia il sistema in sessione di prova e salvi i dati che ti interessano
<Lanzamk> Ok ... Come faccio?
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: poi, scarichi una lubuntu 16.04, e vedi se l'os gira in sessione di provs
<ExPBoy> consiglio: provare sempre prima di installare definitivamente
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: a fare che?
<Lanzamk> Ad avviare in sessione prova
<ExPBoy> dalla live
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: utilizzando il supporto con il quale hai installato la 14.04
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: al che, mandi in boot da dvd o usb (a seconda del supporto) e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'/'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<Lanzamk> Ok devo ricrearlo... In quanti sono partito con Ubuntu 12 qualche anno fa...
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: quindi non hai installato la 14.04?
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: allora fai semplicemente la stessa cosa prendendo il supporto con cui hai installato la 12.04
<cristian_c> è la stessa cosa, per eseguire il backup che ti serve
<Lanzamk> Avevo aggiornato hI tempi che fu da 12 a 14
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: quindi hai fatto due avanzamenti consecutivi su vecchia installazione
<Lanzamk> Si
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: semplicemente, utilizza il supporto della 12.04, per il backup
<Lanzamk> Ok ci provo...
<cristian_c> poi scarichi lubuntu 16.04 e lo testi in sessione di prova
<Lanzamk> Comunque non ho fatto due a andamenti. Consecutivi... Ho usato Ubuntu 12 per mesi ho usato 14 per anni.. e ora ho problemi.i con il 16..
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: se hai fatto avanzamento da 12.04 a 14,04, e da 14.04 a 16.04 hai fatto due avanzamenti consecutivi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: se hai fatto avanzamento da 12.04 a 14,04, e da 14.04 a 16.04 hai fatto due avanzamenti consecutivi
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: se hai altri problemi, durante le procedura, chiedi pure
<Lanzamk> Ok comunque grazie 1000
<cristian_c> di niente
<Lanzamk> Sono dentro con CF
<Lanzamk> Errore invio scusate
<cristian_c> cf
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: hai la connessione ballerina
<Lanzamk> Sono entrato con Ubuntu 12 modalità prova... Ma non mi ci ritrovo...
<cristian_c> 'non mi ci ritrovo' <- cioè?
<Lanzamk> Avevo installato un programma di fatturazione ( microfratture ) che girava con wine . Non è possibile annullare l'iscrizione aggiornamento 16 e ripristinare il mio computer come era ieri mattina?
<f843d0> Lanzamk: no, il downgrade non è possibile. Per l'applicativo, semplicemente prova a reinstallarlo una volta che la postazione è tornata a funzionare.
<Lanzamk> Non la connessione ballerina ho il dito tremulo :-)
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: fai prima così
<cristian_c> tanto i dati li hai messi in salvo no?
<Lanzamk> Ci ho già provato ..l' ' exe di mi crofatture è ancora esistente..  wine non lo trova è non lo riesce a scaricare...
<f843d0> Lanzamk: la sessione di prova serve per recuperare i dati, _non_ per avere una configurazione completamente funzionante
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> Lanzamk: forse non hai letto con attenzione, quello che ti è stato ripetutamente comunicato
<cristian_c> ruben: con tutto il rispetto. ma cosa ti porta ad usare il canale di supporto a ubuntu per pubblicizzare fedora?
<ruben> scherzavo prima
<cristian_c> ruben: cosa che puoi tranquillamente rivolgere altrove
<cristian_c> visto che non era così manifestamente uno scherzo
<cristian_c> per gli utenti che seguono il canale
<ruben> ubuntu gnome come è?
<Carlin0> ruben, in che senso ?
<cristian_c> !ubuntugnome | ruben
<ubot-it> ruben: ubuntugnome is https://ubuntugnome.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<mirkooo> buon giorno
<f843d0> !ciao | mirkooo
<ubot-it> mirkooo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mirkooo> o un hp pavilion notebook modell dv5 1103el amd athlon x2 64 2 gb ram il problema che devo installare ubuntu 64bit ma provato varie installazzini e mi da errore crasck
<mirkooo> qualcuno mi puo dire la versione giusta 64 bit per questo notebook
<f843d0> mirkooo: come hai realizzato il supporto di installazione?
<mirkooo> o provato in diversi modi in bot  e anche con pc acceso
<mirkooo> ma nulla sempre stesso errore
<f843d0> 14:40:45< f843d0> mirkooo: come hai realizzato il supporto di installazione?
<mirkooo> mi dice errore cid o problema hdd pero se metto il 32 bit va bene
<mirkooo> sia da unetbootng sua dal sito con rufus
<mirkooo> ma e tutto uguale
<mirkooo> la versione lubuntu me lo installa ma il 32 bit ill 64 non me lo fa fare
<mirkooo> allora? nulla?
<mirkooo> non riuscite ad aiutarmi?
<mirkooo> f843 ci sei non riesci ad aiutarmi?
<mirkooo> amico mi rispondi dimmi che non riesci e trovo altrove
<mirkooo> ma dammi qualche risposta
<mirkooo> e meno male che e una chat supporto tecnico se questo e l'aiuto grazie tanto
<f843d0> !chat | mirkooo
<ubot-it> mirkooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> !tab | mirkooo
<ubot-it> mirkooo: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<f843d0> !pazienza | mirkooo
<ubot-it> mirkooo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Michele93> salve! vorrei installare ubuntu su un acer aspire r13, convertibile e touch,
<Michele93> esiste una versione particolare per questo tipo di pc?
<cristian_c> Michele93: non ci sono versioni di ubuntu dedicate a singoli pc o notebook
<cristian_c> Michele93: puoi tranquillamente installare ubuntu o ubuntu gnome, naturalmente testale in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> per vedere cosa va e cosa non va
<Michele93> Grazie, ci prov
<cristian_c> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !ubuntugnome
<ubot-it> ubuntugnome is https://ubuntugnome.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Michele93
<ubot-it> Michele93: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Michele93> ok grazie! ora leggo le guide
<cristian_c> Michele93: per qualuque problema a riguardo, siamo qui
<Drox> ragazzi stor cercando di installare il paccehtto winusb.deb da termianle e fin qui nessun problema
<Drox> unico dubbio lanciando sudo dpkg -i winusb.deb mi restituisce che mancano dipendenze, allora apro un altro terminale e vado di sudo apt-get install ma adesso viene il mio dubbio
<Drox> il pacchetto dipende da libwxbase2.8-0 e libwxgtk2.8-0 nei repo trovo la versione 3.0-0ecc...
<Drox> so che va bene ma nei repo trovo la versione libwxbase3.0-dev libwxbase3.0-0v5 libwxbase3.0-0v5-dpg cosi anche per l'altro pacchetto quale devo installare?
<Drox> uno vale l'altro?
<Carlin0> Drox, dove lo hai preso quel pacchetto ?
<Drox> Carlin0, dal sito http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<Drox> ci sarebbero i repo ma non sono compatibili con ubuntu 16.04
<Drox> ho scaricato il deb ma mancano i file sopra citati
<Carlin0> Drox, premesso che qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> Drox, prova a installare gdebi e poi apri il pacchetto con gdebi
<Drox> ok
<ziomiki> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | ziomiki
<ubot-it> ziomiki: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao ! ziomiki
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ! ziomiki'
<krabador> !ciao > ziomiki
<ubot-it> ziomiki, please see my private message
<cristian_c> !caio | ziomiki
<ubot-it> ziomiki: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> lol
<ziomiki> sono quasi 2 giorni che sto lavorando dietro a openvpn. volevo creare una vpn con openvpn. Avevo trovato uno script che crea le chiavi e imposta il server in modo autonomo, generandomi il file .ovpn da importare nei diversi dispositivi. Tutto va a buon fine ma non riesco navigare dai dispositivi sui quali importo il file. Riesco a fare la connessio
<ziomiki> ne al server vpn ma non riesco a navigare. lo script è in questa pagina https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install Sembra essere un problema di dns poiché dal server riesco a pingare il client che si è connesso. Ho provato di tutto (comandi i iptables ecc) ma non c'è nulla da fare. ho il firewall disattivato. Secondo voi da cosa può essere dovuto? Graz
<ziomiki> ie in anticipo :)
<krabador> !chat | ziomiki
<ubot-it> ziomiki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mene> Buona sera
<Mene> sono nabbo e cerco aiuto...
<akis24> !ciao ! Mene
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ! Mene'
<akis24> !ciao | Mene
<ubot-it> Mene: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> !chiedi | Mene
<ubot-it> Mene: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mene> ho provato ad installate utorrent server seguendo la procedura scritta qui https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253391 ma non riesco ad avviare a far avviare il server di UT come servizio come spiega la guida *sono due gg che ci provo
<cristian_c> !info utorrent
<ubot-it> Package utorrent does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> Mene: U1 è un servizio dismesso
<cristian_c> almeno come cloud storage
<Mene> dunque non si avvierà mai? è questo che intendi?
<stoneer> hi to all
<akis24> !english | stoneer
<ubot-it> stoneer: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<krabador> Mene, software non incluso nel repo, con sua documentazione. Consultala, e se vuoi chiedere informazioni sulla guida che ha seguito
<krabador> Mene, puoi farlo direttamente contattando l'autore del post del forum, che hai segnalato
<cristian_c> Mene: dipende da cosa ci devi fare con U1
<cristian_c> Mene: in ogni caso qui non si da supporto a utorrent, che non si trova neanche nei repository ufficiali, a quanto pare
<stoneer> by
<cristian_c> *ufficiali di uvuntu
<Mene> ah ok grazie lo stesso per le info ;)
<rocco> salve, volevo istallare ubuntu su un pc che non supporta i cd. mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | rocco
<ubot-it> rocco: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rocco> grazie mille
<rocco> vi farò sapere
<krabador> !dettagli | giomandato
<ubot-it> giomandato: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, modello CPU, quantitativo di RAM, modello Scheda Video; se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<giomandato> la versione linux ubuntu di cui parlo è la più recente, ho un intel core i3 1.90 ghz, 4gb di ram
<Carlin0> giomandato, ed hai uefi ...
<giomandato> si
<krabador> giomandato, sii preciso con in punti specificati dal bot
<Carlin0> ma il fastboot di windows l'hai disattivato ?
<krabador> giomandato, la piu' recente è la daily di 16.10 , hai questa?
<giomandato> si ho questa
<giomandato> si il fast boot è disattivato
<krabador> giomandato, mi dispiace, ma non credo, è per betatester e sviluppatori
<krabador> giomandato, che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Carlin0> giomandato, non il secure boot eh , so 2 cose diverse
<krabador> Carlin0, un attimo
<thealmighty> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | thealmighty
<ubot-it> thealmighty: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<thealmighty> ho isntallato ubuntu su vmware
<giomandato> scusa la versione è 16.04
<krabador> thealmighty, chiedi direttamente a loro
<thealmighty> ma non ce verso di avere la lingua italiana
<krabador> giomandato, perfetto, hai il supporto di installazione che hai usato?
<thealmighty> e nemmeno la configurazione della tastiera
<krabador> thealmighty, niente supporto qui a installazioni in macchina virtuale
<krabador> thealmighty, chiedi nelle risorse del software di virtualizzazione
<krabador> !chat | thealmighty
<ubot-it> thealmighty: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> o qui.
<giomandato> non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci?
<krabador> giomandato, dvd o pendrive usb usato per l'installazione
<giomandato> usb
<krabador> <krabador> giomandato, perfetto, hai il supporto di installazione che hai usato?
<giomandato> ho creato l'immagine iso su usb
<krabador> giomandato, ti sto chiedendo
<krabador> concentrati
<krabador> se sei in possesso di questo supporto di installazione
<giomandato> si
<krabador> giomandato, allora fallo partire, connettiti ad internet e torna qui da li
<krabador> giomandato, fallo partire ---> in sessione di prova
<giomandato> ok
<gio996> salve
<krabador> !ciao | gio996
<ubot-it> gio996: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gio996> salve ho un problema con l-ultima versione di ubuntu
<krabador> gio996, se sei giomandato , non ri-raccontare tutto il discorso
<gio996> si sono io
<krabador> gio996, allora, apri il terminale
<gio996> fatto
<krabador> gio996, si sta parlando di ubuntu o derivata?
<gio996> ubuntu
<krabador> gio996, digita    modprobe efivars
<krabador> premi poi invio
<gio996> ok fatto
<krabador> gio996, hai avuto output ?
<gio996> no
<krabador> bene
<gio996> quindi?
<krabador> ti dai una calmata ed aspetti
<krabador> gio996, efibootmgr | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> avrai , nell'output un url, incollalo qui
<krabador> gio996, SOLO l'URL
<gio996> non mi da nessun output
<krabador> gio996, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gio996, efibootmgr | pastebinit
<gio996> lo installo?
<krabador> gio996, si , se no, non andiamo avanti
<gio996> mi da una serie di y normale?
<krabador> gio996, una sola y
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ti chiede una sola volta se installare
<krabador> ed un pacchetto di pochi k
<gio996> non si ferma
<f843d0> gio996: Ctrl+C
<gio996> fermato
<krabador> gio996, sicuro di non avere problemi con la pendrive usb?
<krabador> !paste | gio996
<ubot-it> gio996: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> va in questo sito, incolla dentro l'output che hai avuto
<krabador> clicca paste, e incolla qui il link risultante
<gio996> devo fare qualche login?
<krabador> gio996, concentrati
<krabador> fa solo quello che ti chiede di fare la pagina
<krabador> incollare output e inserire un nick
<gio996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23299836/
<krabador> gio996, stai prendendo in giro?
<krabador> gio996, riavvia la live, e torna qui
<gio996> mi ridate il link
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> gio996, no, apri il terminale
<krabador> gio996, sei correttamente connesso ad internet, con questa sessione live?
<gio996> si
<krabador> gio996, efibootmgr | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> gio996, incolla dentro al pastebin tutto cio' che esce da qui
<krabador> nel terminale
<gio996> fatto
<krabador> gio996, senza link pastebin ci giriamo i pollici
<gio996> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23299895/
<krabador> gio996, puoi andare a controllare che in bios non siano selezionabili le voci di boot di uefi, in quel caso ti basterebbe selezionare "ubuntu"
<krabador> in caso tu non abbia voci di boot di uefi selezionabili in bios, torna qui
<gio996> non posso selezzionarle
<krabador> eee, quante z
<krabador> gio996, ed hai verificato?
<gio996> ora è selezionabile
<gio996> ma per avviarlo devo entrare nel bios non mi da le due scelte
<krabador> gio996, se le voci sono selezionabili, imposta ubuntu, salva, riavvia
<gio996> come lo imposto?
<krabador> gio996, selezioni la voce, come prima voce di boot
<gio996> ma non posso spostare nulla
<krabador> gio996, fa una foto
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gio996> puoi inviarmi il link di nuovo, grazie
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gio996> http://imgur.com/a/LYsIk
<gio996> riesci a vederla?
<krabador> gio996, te lo dice la schermata come cambiare
<krabador> gio996, selezioni un'opzione, e la sposti
<gio996> ma solitamente si spsta con f6 f5
<krabador> gio996, salvo quando indicato ;)
<gio996> sta volta anche nella legenda non ci sono
<gio996> sei io la seleziono entro
<gio996> io provo a spostare ma nulla
<krabador> ho pvt disabilitati
<krabador> dimmi.
<gio996> non so come spostarli
<krabador> gio996, quando premi enter per una voce, puoi segnalarmi cosa appare?
<krabador> gio996, segnalami marca e modello del notebook.
<gio996> è un hp
<gio996> un attimo che cerco il modello
<krabador> gio996, c'è un etichetta sotto il notebook con modello, s/n eccetera, se non c'è , puo' essere nel vano batteria
<gio996> 15-b196sl
<gio996> credo sia questo
<krabador> gio996, allora, per favore, non il menu di boot in avvio
<krabador> in quella schermata , premi f10 , per entrare nel bios
<krabador> gio996, nella schermata che hai postato , non sei in bios
<gio996> ecco da li non posso selezionare
<gio996> mi fa solo spostare l'usb ecc.
<krabador> secondo te che cosa ti sto dicendo?
<gio996> ma non ubuntu e windows
<krabador> da prima, ti sto chiedendo di entrare in bios
<krabador> non nel menu rapido di boot di avvio
<krabador> entra in bios, e va a verificare le voci di boot
<gio996> ci sono entrato anche prima e non c'erano quelle di ubuntu
<krabador> gio996, ma questo lo sai tu, e non io
<gio996> le trovo sono le menu rapido
<krabador> gio996, postami una foto, per favore, delle voci di boot in bios
<gio996> ok
<krabador> !image | gio996
<ubot-it> gio996: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gio996> http://imgur.com/a/ahNGc
<krabador> gio996, ed hai installato ubuntu con il bios settato esattamente in questo modo?
<krabador> o hai effettuato delle modifiche dopo ?
<gio996> esattamente così
<gio996> ho provato a riparare il grub ma senza risultati
<krabador> gio996, hai modificato voci del bios, prima di effettuare l'instalazione?
<gio996> no
<krabador> come disabilitare secure boot, e l'impostazione di uefi ?
<gio996> esatto
<krabador> gio996, quindi , windows, è stato installato in questa modalità ?
<gio996> windows non lo so
<gio996> io ho installato solo ubuntu
<krabador> gio996, si, ma è importante sapere se windows era installato con uefi attivo
<gio996> penso di si
<krabador> di base , in pc con uefi, da windows 8 in poi , è scontato che sia cosi'
<krabador> gio996, allora , da ubuntu 14.04 in poi, puoi installare con uefi attivo
<krabador> gio996, seleziona, da quel menu "os boot manager"
<krabador> come primo, salva , riavvia ,e prova
<gio996> ok ma penso parta windows
<krabador> gio996, quindi , "<gio996> io ho installato solo ubuntu" ---> se windows era installato in uefi, quelle impostazioni le hai toccate tu
<gio996> niente da fare parte windows
<krabador> gio996, avendo tu, legacy impostato
<krabador> devi toccare le voci di boot per legacy
<krabador> seleziona notebook hard drive
<krabador> salva e prova
<krabador> fa sapere
<gio996> quindi ora che os boot manager è al primo posto devo alzare notebook hard drive giusto?
<gio996> ho capito bene?
<krabador> gio996, niente del menu uefi, viene calcolato, adesso che è impostato in legacy
<krabador> come mostrato dalla tua foto
<gio996> ok comunque provo ad alzare notebook
<krabador> "ok comunque "  ...
<gio996> niente da fare
<krabador> gio996, hai impostato la voce, nella sezione legacy?
<gio996> si ma niente
<gio996> non è che per caso centra qualcosa il grub?
<krabador> gio996, disabilita legacy, imposta os boot manager nella sezione uefi boot
<krabador> gio996, è solo , una questione di grub.
<gio996> e non si può riparare?
<krabador> gio996, fa come ti dico per favore
<gio996> ok
<gio996> facendo il quel modo non sono non mi fa scegliere non mi va aviare nemmeno ubuntu
<krabador> gio996, sei in sessione live adesso?
<gio996> no ho avviato ubuntu dal menu rapido
<krabador> gio996, ma ubuntu installato o ubuntu da pendrive?
<gio996> ubuntu installato
<krabador> gio996, apri il terminale
<gio996> fatto
<krabador> gio996, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> efibootmgr | pastebinit
<gio996> ok
<gio996> fatto
<krabador> incolla il link qui
<gio996> quale link?
<krabador> gio996, in questo momento com'è settato il bios ?
<krabador> gio996, non prendere per il culo, e concentrati per favore
<krabador> non ho tutta la notte
<gio996> come ti ho mandato in foto
<gio996> comunque mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> gio996, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> hai mandato questo?
<krabador> che puoi tranquillamenet vedere averti scritto alle 22:55 in coppia con l'altro ?
<gio996> non ho capito
<gio996> comunque ho eseguito il comando che mi hai dato e non trova il pacchetto
<gio996> niente non va
<krabador> gio996, non c'è da capire
<krabador> ma da leggere
<krabador> copiare ed incollare i comandi nel terminale
<krabador> premere invio.
<krabador> se sei qui da ubuntu, ubuntu è connesso, e a meno di errori di digitazione, o problemi col repository , <krabador> gio996, sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ---> installerà il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> che fa si che il comando successivo produca un link
<gio996> si ma io ho incollato il messaggio scritto da te e non mi trova il paccheto
<gio996> questa è l'unica cosa che mi da in uotput
<krabador> gio996, io te ne ho incollati diversi di "messaggi"
<krabador> quale hai incollato?
<gio996> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gio996> e poi
<krabador> gio996, dopo quello
<krabador> invio
<gio996> fatto
<krabador> che cosa fa?
<gio996> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<gio996> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<gio996> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<gio996> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<gio996> precisamente questo
<krabador> gio996, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | gio996
<ubot-it> gio996: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> e postalo.
<gio996> mettnedo l'ultimo comando mi si è aperta una finestra
<gio996> http://imgur.com/a/sr6wy
<gio996> che è questa
<krabador> gio996, beh, con i repositories abilitati come in figura, se è quella, non puoi non trovare nel repository , il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<krabador> gio996, efibootmgr | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> avrai varie linee di output, incolla qui solo quella con l'url
<gio996> non me la fa inviare
<gio996> qui
<gio996> https://ptpb.pw/dx0Z
<krabador> copiala ed incollala, ooooh
<krabador> gio996, modprobe efivars
<gio996> fatto
<gio996> niente
<pizzogno> saluti, prova
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-02
<ryuujin> che cacchio
<ciccioo> Buongiorno con una domanda alla quale non trovo risposta sul web: è possibile migrare un sito via ssh da server remoto a server remoto?
<Carlin0> !chat | ciccioo
<ubot-it> ciccioo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccioo> ah ok scusate
<Osmat> Ciao a tutti: stavo installando ubuntu 16.0 LTS sul mio dell inspiron 13, ma quasi terminata l'installazione mi è uscito il seguente messaggio di errore: "l'installazione del pacchetto <<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà." che posso fare?
<ciccioo> salve, ho installato su ubuntu 16.04 Classic Menu Indicator 0.10 Adds Support For Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus LTS.
<ciccioo> non mi funziona piu ubuntu software
<ciccioo> come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> ciccioo, intendi il software center ?
<ciccioo> si
<Carlin0> e dove lo hai preso quel ....  Classic Menu Indicator ?
<ciccioo> http://linuxg.net/install-classic-menu-indicator-on-ubuntu/
<Carlin0> ciccioo, installare cose prendendole a casaccio dal web non è mai una buona idea , per quanto riguarda il software center potresti installare gestore pacchetti che ha le stesse funzioni ma funziona molto meglio
<ciccioo> dici che è meglio se lo disintallo?
<ciccioo> ma dopo posso installare il menu classico?
<Carlin0> ciccioo, se vuoi installare gestore pacchetti scrivi in un terminale sudo apt install synaptic
<ciccioo> e per installare un menu classico che sia compatibile di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> ciccioo, quello che c'era di default non andava bene ?
<ciccioo> e dov'era? io non l'ho trovato
<ciccioo> dov'è?
<sebba> scusatemi da 5 gg che provo ad installare ubuntu a fianco a win 10 ma nulla è andato in porto , ho letto infiniti articoli ma nulla . boh forse sono io che non ci riesco sicuramente l errore sarà nel bios in quanto non trovo il secure boot ma ho il csm ecc e quindi non riesco a settarlo. qualcuno può aiutarmi ho un PC LENOVO CON WIN 10
<gigirock> sebba, quindi alla fine vuoi avere un dual boot ?
<sebba> si
<gigirock> ok ,  mi dici marcamodello del lenovo ?
<sebba> ho modalità bios uefi
<sebba> ti dico subito
<gigirock> si ok , ma per prima cosa devi disabilitare il fast boot nel windows 10 .... fatto ?
<sebba> ovvero sia l avvio rapido?
<gigirock> si
<sebba> fatto
<gigirock> ok allora nel bios cosa hai settato ?
<sebba> ho fatto CMS ABILITATO
<sebba> E POI HO FATTO LEGACY UEFI
<sebba> lenovo 90BJOO99IX
<sebba> lenovo  pPN90BJOO99IX
<sebba> lenovo PN 90BJOO99IX
<sebba> può essrere l errore perche installo il sistema operativo da una chiavetta USB e uso il programma RUFUS
<Carlin0> sebba, potresti provare da dvd
<sebba> si infatti stasera provo a masterizzare l immagine iso
<sebba> e riprovo , altrimenti dovrò tenermi questo dannato win 10
<gigirock> sebba, ma poi quando lanci dal bios, cosa selezioni ?
<sebba> null
<sebba> nulla
<sebba> apro il biso
<sebba> bios
<sebba> vado su staruo
<sebba> startup
<sebba> e metto CSM ENABLE E LEGACY UEFI
<gigirock> ....
<sebba> cmq vado a lavoro spero di riuscirci buona serata
<gigirock> eh ma non funziona cosi' praticamente non avvia con uefi.....
<gigirock> quindi non penso che ubuntu riesca a installare grub correttamente....
<N3mo> Buonasera, Potete perfavore aiutarmi a configurrare il microfono su ul Lenovo B51-80 con sopra Kubuntu 16.04 ? Il microfono nel pannello dei dispostivi di registrazione lo vedo, ma si sentono solo scureggie
<N3mo> Ho già provato ad alzare i livelli da alsamixer
<gigirock> N3mo, se hai problemi intestinali... questa non e' la sede :) , cmq ti ricordo che il mic e' un dispositivo orale.....
<gigirock> N3mo, dove lo infili il mic ? nel connettore anteriore  ? e' un desktop ho solo un connettore per cuffia microfono ?
<gigirock> N3mo, dove lo infili il mic ? nel connettore anteriore  ? e' un desktop *ha solo un connettore per cuffia microfono ?
<n_lona> Ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.04 ho tutto attivo in alsa mixer, pavucontrol scomparso dalla barra in alto a destra e non sento audio
<Carlin0> n_lona, ma non ha mai funzionato ?
<n_lona> Funzionava l'ultima volta mille anni fa che ho acceso quel PC, ora non sento nulla ho 2 periferiche una azalia e l'altra HDMI audio su gli.nvidia. l' azalia non mi da audio
<n_lona> Ho provato a inserire 2 cuffie a entrambi i jack quello sulla scheda madre e quello anteriore sul case ma niente
<n_lona0> Sono qui di nuovo con il problema all'audio qualcuno sa aiutarmi? https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=623687
<gigirock> salvo d'acquisto
<IDK0> Salve. Dovrei reimpostare la password di Windows in dualboot con Ubuntu usando chntpw, ma a differenza di quando ho dovuto farlo in precedenza, nonostante sia loggiato come utente robot, non mi permette di leggere/scrivere file all'interno della partizione Windows. È un problema di Ubuntu? Da cosa può dipendere?
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-03
<Simbart> Ciao
<Simbart> vorrei sapere come installare ubuntu su tablet Android
<Turrese> Buongiorno. Non so se ho selezionato il canale giusto di chat. In pratica, sto pensando di installare Ubuntu sul mio portatile, volevo qualche info (es. Compatibilita' con sistema, programmi).
<N3mo> Buongiorno. Sapete aiutarmi con la configurazione di Alsamixer? Kubuntu 16.04 il microfono si sente con tantissimo fruscio ( le parole non sono distinguibili) se abbasso il boost qualcosa si sente ma ad un livello di volume bassissimo
<ryuujin> N3mo: installa il pacchetto pavucontrol
<ryuujin> hai diversi settaggi user friendly
<N3mo> ryuujin: pavucontrol è compatibile con alsamixer e tutti i dirver/utility di base? o rischio conflitti? UTilizzo KDE 16.04
<giulio> salve ho un problema con il wifi, l'unico modo per trovare la mia rete è spegnere e riaccendere il modem poi dopo un po si scollega automaticamente e devo ripetere l'oerazione
<giulio> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<N3mo> giulio: Ma lo fa con vari dispositivi ?
<N3mo> Cioè, secondo te il problema è nel modem WIFI o nel pc?
<N3mo> Perchè se fosse un problema che riscontri su più dispositivi potrebbe ssere un opzione di risparmio energetico impostata sul router oppure semplicemtne si surrisclada...
<Innerina> Mi sto accingendo a reinstallare Ubuntu Mate 17.04, qualcuno conosce il suo installer?
<Innerina> M ha indicato come sesta partizione quella di swap, mentre quella di ubuntu e` sda7
<giulio> ho appena installato 17.04 e non mi funziona piu bene il wifi
<giulio> qualcuno puo AIUTARMI?
<matteo> dipende da che wifi hai
<matteo> se è una realtek ci rinuncio :)
<giulio> la scheda wifi è una broadcom4322
<giulio> usa driver alternativi perciò credo sia questo il problema
<giulio> qualcuno mi aiuta a installare i driver alternativi per la scheda wifi?
<michelefreschi> buon giorno.ho un vecchio PC sul quale ho installato, non sento l'audio via HDMI
<michelefreschi> ho già cercato sul forum, ma non ho risolto
<michelefreschi> ciao. Installato 17.04 su vecchio PC, audio via HDMI non funziona, idee?
<michelefreschi> non si avvia nemmeno "impostazioni di sistema"
<michelefreschi> e amnca l'icona gestione audio
<Ksander> Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con un problema dell'ubuntu software?
<Ab3L> Ciao. All'aggiornamento di Firefox (tramite sudo apt-get upgrade in kubuntu 16.04) vengo informato che ci sono nuovi certificati da installare e mi viene chiesto di selezionare quelli di cui mi fido. Su che base so che mi devo fidare? (non conosco le agenzie di certificazione). Potete darmi una mano a scegliere?
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-04
<ermassimo> salve a tutti
<ermassimo> scusate l'ora
<fabrimari> salve a tutti, da quanto ho capito tra poco non sarà più possibile utilizzare firefox per i sistemi operativi windowx xp. Vorrei provare ad installare Lubuntu, consigliato da un amico, ma non vorrei fare un backup totale (per mancanza tempo e spazio su harddisck esterno)  del computer. Vorrei sapere se posso installare lubuntu mantenendo anche wind
<fabrimari> ows xp e come posso fare. grazie
<Carlin0> fabrimari, in fase di installazione basta che scegli "installa al fianco di windows"
<fabrimari> okgrazie. Per effettuare l'installazione è necessario avere un grande quantitativo di spazio o è leggero?
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: puoi, ma ti serve lo spazio sul disco rigido. Per Ubuntu ti consiglio di avere almeno 20 GB liberi (senza contare i tuoi dati personali come foto e video, quello è spazio aggiuntivo richiesto
<[Enrico]> )
<fabrimari> ok grazie, un 30 GB potrebbe andare bene? vorrei anche sapere se posso facilmente attingere o interscambiare miei dati tra i due sistemi operativi o se questi restano totalmete separati . Inoltre vorrei capire, una volta istallato lubuntu,  come faccio a  "scaricare" il motore di ricerca e i vari programmi
<lo> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> fabrimari, ubuntu ha i suoi repository ufficiali sono una specie di "magazzino" da dove scaricare e installare i programmi in tutta sicurezza
<Carlin0> fabrimari, per quanto riguarda i dati se sono sulla partizione windows potrai accedervi tranquillamente da lubuntu
<fabrimari> Ciao anche a te, scusate le domande sicuramente banali, ma sono sicura che le vostre risposte mi saranno utili.
<fabrimari> ok e viceversa? un'altra domanda: funziona lo stesso antivirus che ho sulla ripartizione windows?
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: i due sistemi stanno separati si, ma non è facile scambiare dati tra i due
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: Linux può leggere i file system Windows. Scriverli generalmente funziona, ma ci sono limitazioni. Windows non può leggere i file system di linux
<Carlin0> viceversa no da xp non accedi alla partizione linux
<Carlin0> inoltre fabrimari su linux l'antivirus è quasi superfluo
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: questo non è vero, è un falso senso di sicurezza. Linux è fatto meglio dal punto di vista sicurezza, ma non è immune da virus. Semplicemente è poco difficile e non è un target appetibile. Questo non significa che avere un anti virus sia superfluo. Io per il computer del lavoro installo clamav
<Carlin0> [Enrico], infatti ho detto quasi , cmq per la cronaca io non lo uso
<fabrimari> io ho già avast sul mio pc. coprirebbe entrambi i SO?
<Carlin0> fabrimari, no
<fabrimari> ok
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: nella mia esperienza io consiglio di non fare mix di due sistemi operativi. la ragione è pratica, alla fine ne userai prevalentemente uno solo, e fare una configurazione per due sistema è più complesso e raramente ne vale la pena
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: se il computer è abbastanza potente (suppongo di no visti che usa Windows XP), una virtual machine è una soluzione più semplice
<fabrimari> mmmmh e infatti ci sto pensando. Io ho un vecchio computer con windows xp e mi trovo ancora benone. l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è la questione del motore di ricerca...virtual machine?
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: motore di ricerca? per i programmi intendi?
<fabrimari> per andare su internet...ho letto che tra poco non si potrà piu' usare mozilla e google chrome
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: ah con WIndows XP. Si è corretto, Windows XP è stato deprecato da Microsoft molto tempo fa. Se usi sistemi moderni (sia Windows che Linux) Firefox e Chrome funzionano e sono ufficialmente supportati
<Carlin0> fabrimari, sarebbe bene almeno sapere che cpu ha quel pc e quanta ram
<Carlin0> cmq firefox ce di sicuro su linux , chrome dipende dalla tua cpu
<pier> il fatto quotidiano 4 10 2016
<fabrimari> Intel (R) Core (TM)2 CPU T5200 @1.6GHz  800MHz, 0,99 di RAM. magari posso usare un altro motore di ricerca per internet, ma quale?Io lo so che è poco moderno, ma per le mie necessità è ancora più che valido
<Carlin0> fabrimari, il tuo processore supporta il 64 bit quindi potrai usare anche chrome
<Carlin0> la ram è pochina
<[Enrico]> fabrimari: beh quel PC è molto vecchio, dovresti pensare di cambiarlo sinceramente. Usare software non mentenuto è molto pericoloso (prendi virus alla velocità della luce)
<ancon> salve
<ancon> non riesco ad aggiornare la versione 16
<ancon> vi è mai successo?
<Carlin0> ancon, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt update
<ancon> grazie
<Carlin0> ancon, metti il risultato in pastebin
<ancon> ma non funziona
<ancon> da questo errore
<Carlin0> !paste | ancon
<ubot-it> ancon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ancon> da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/25672268/
<Carlin0> ancon, metti tutto non solo una riga
<ancon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25672276/
<ancon> a nessuno è successo?
<gigirock> ancon prova a cambiare repos
<ancon> come?
<Carlin0> ancon, te lo fa solo li all'uni o anche a casa ?
<ancon> solo qui
<Carlin0> credo sia qualche proxy del'uni il problema
<ancon> con un'altra macchina mi aggiorna
<ancon> e non abbiamo proxy
<gigirock> ancon sei in ubuntu unity ?
<ancon> non ho capito scusa
<gigirock> ancon, hai ubuntu versione 16.04 ?
<ancon> si
<Carlin0> ancon, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ancon> server
<Carlin0> ancon, metti in paste
<gigirock> Carlin0, versione server......
<Carlin0> cambia poco gigirock
<ancon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25672326/
<ancon> sources.list.d è vuota
<Carlin0> ancon, e l'altro pc che aggiorna è server pure lui ?
<ancon> si
<Carlin0> cmq è un problema di rete
<Carlin0> a casa te lo fa ?
<ancon> stanno tutte e 2 stesso switch
<ancon> a casa non ho linux
<Carlin0> non vuol dire magari hai fatto impostazioni diverse
<Carlin0> anzi sicuramente
<ancon> la rete funziona
<ancon> se pingo ad altra macchina risponde
<Carlin0> ma ce qualche proxy di mezzo
<ancon> no
<Carlin0> ancon, sudo iptables -S
<Carlin0> in paste
<ancon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25672386/
<ancon> il firewall non è abilitato
<gigirock> ancon che dns usi ?
<ancon> il dns aziendale
<Carlin0> ancon, sudo ifconfig
<Carlin0> sempre in paste
<Carlin0> e anche cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ancon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25672404/
<Carlin0> ancon, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<gigirock> Carlin0, anche hostname se non e' configurato giusto....
<ancon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25672424/
<ancon> l'hostname riporta solo il nome della macchina
<Carlin0> ancon, non saprei aiutarti oltre , l'unica cosa che vedo avete messo mano alle conf di rete
<Carlin0> e cmq è un problema di rete
<ancon> ok
<ancon> ti ringrazio comunque per la pazienza
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ancon all uni potrebbere essere dietro un trasparent proxy...
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, immaginavo qualcosa di simile
<Jimbo> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Jimbo> ?
<David77> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jimbo> Non riesco ad installare nessuna applicazione da ubuntu software center , il mio obbiettivo era scaricare un applicazione per masterizzare ubuntu-mate
<Jimbo> Ogni installazione che avvio rimane per qualche secondo come se stesse per iniziare ma poi niente..
<Jimbo> Ho provato anche a reinstallare la mia versione di ubuntu ma sempre lo stesso problema
<David77> Jimbo che versione ha di ubuntu? la 17.04 o una LongTimeSupport come la 16.04?
<David77> comunque per installare un pacchetto puoi farlo anche, se vuoi in modalità grafica, da synaptic (Gestore Pacchetti)
<Jimbo> 16.04 LTS , ho provato a lanciare dei comandi dal terminale che riguardavano synaptic , trovati cercando in rete una soluzione al problema ma niente..
<David77> Jimbo cosa devi installare, per esempio? proprio synaptic?
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt
<Jimbo> Ho provato ad installare synaptic ma non lo installa , dice dipendenze non soddisfatte
<David77> da apt ?
<Jimbo> Si ho digitato questo nel terminale "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<David77> nella 16.04 va bene anche il semplice apt . posta il risultato del comando su pastebin - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Pan> Jimbo,   sudo apt install -f
<Mr_Pan> Jimbo, hai messo mano al file sources.list ?
<David77> o aggiunto / cambiato repository?
<Jimbo> sudo apt install -f  sta installando delle cose dopo aver digitato questo comando
<Mr_Pan> Jimbo, ok vediamo se sistema le dipendenze mancanti
<David77> Jimbo quel comando - Tenta di di riparare i pacchetti con delle dipendenze non soddisfatte. - come vedi dal wiki
<Mr_Pan> quando finisce (senza errori)  sudo apt install synaptic
<Mr_Pan> Jimbo, ci sei ancora  ?
<Jimbo> Si scusate stavo cercando di capire
<Jimbo> Ora ha installato il gestore pacchetti
<Mr_Pan> bene
<Mr_Pan> evidentemente avevi delle dipendenze non soddisfate ... ora dovresbbe essere a posto
<David77> io non uso mai ubuntu software center. meglio il gestore pacchetti ;)
<Jimbo> Come posso installare applicazioni dal gestore pacchetti?
<Jimbo> Ok come non detto credo di aver finalmente risolto , grazie mille per l'aiuto Mr pan e David :)
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<David77> you're welcome Jimbo
<Jobss> Ho appena installato Ubuntu Mate Dessktop Environment 1.12.1 e non so come installare le applicazioni , ho provato da terminale ad installare il software center ma dice pacchetto mancante , obsoleto o disponibile all'interno di un'altra sorgente , come posso fare?
<Jobss> Ho risolto il problema del dove trovare le applicazioni , ora però ho un altro problema , da software boutique ho provato ad installare audacity ma dice che il pacchetto non è esistente , cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Jobss, chiudi software center e apri un terminale
<Carlin0> Jobss, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt installl audacity
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> Jobss, scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install audacity
<majirel> ho installato xubuntu 1604 dopo il 1204 che usavo da anni, ho difficoltà a trovare i programmi da aggiungere al dekstop; non ci riesco.
<Carlin0> majirel, che programma cerchi ?
<majirel> sto usando xubuntu 1604
<majirel> mi consgliate qualcosa che somigli al 1204 come interfaccia?
<Carlin0> 12.04 sempre xubuntu o cosa ?
<majirel> ho difficolta con il 1604
<majirel> il 1204 l'ho sostituito perchè non più aggiornabile
<Carlin0> ma se non rispondi a cosa ti chiedo viene difficile capire
<majirel> ubuntu 1204usavo ora uso il 1604 xubunto
<Carlin0> allora cambia solo la grafica sulla 16.04 ce ancora la grafica vecchia di ubuntu , ma cambierà a breve non la faranno più
<majirel> scusa carlino, ripeto uso xubuntu 1604 e non mi trovo con l'interfaccia
<majirel> ho copiato il 1704 me lo consigli?
<majirel> com si cambia la hgrafica?
<Carlin0> majirel,no ti consiglio la 16.04 ma ubuntu se ti piace di più
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha parecchi bug
<majirel> il 1604 di ubuntu somiglia al 1204?
<Carlin0> majirel, hai installato da poco ?
<majirel> si
<Carlin0> si ubuntu per il momento è ancora uguale
<majirel> ok
<Carlin0> dalla 17.10 cambierà
<majirel> provo a scaricarlo - da dove?
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> segui il link del bot
<Carlin0> l'unica cosa ... ogni release è sempre più pesantuccia quindi dipende anche da che pc hai , potrebbe girare lenta
<majirel> grazie mille se ti posso disturbare ancora mi mandi tua email? mia :bricco@libero.it - abbi pazienza ho 8o anni, mi tengo sveglio. grazie ancora.
<majirel> grazie mille- mia mail: bricco@libero.it- se posso disturbare ancora mi mandi tua mail? ho 8o anni, aiutami
<Carlin0> quando hai bisogno ci trovi qui
<Carlin0> a breve vado a nanna :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-05
<bruschetta95> Ciao! Ho installato Ubuntu per la prima volta ed ho un problema. La connessione tramite il wifi è molto lenta rispetto a prima o comunque ad un altro computer connesso alla stessa rete. Cosa posso fare? Può essere un problema di driver?
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, da cosa deduci che è lenta ?
<bruschetta95> Sia da come navigo in internet e sia dallo speed test che mi da un massimo di 1mb mentre con un altro computer sta sui 35/40.
<bruschetta95> anche con il cellulare per esempio è molto più veloce
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<bruschetta95> l'ultima versione. L'ho scaricato ieri
<Carlin0> e non hai provato da live prima di installare ?
<bruschetta95> No, ho deciso di provare direttamente installandolo e in caso ci fossero stati dei problemi non risolvibili avrei rimesso windows
<bruschetta95> Sinceramente non so neanche cosa poter installare per aggiornare il driver. Con windows usavo driver booster e faceva tutto lui, qui non so come fare. Come faccio a vedere che cosa ho come scheda di rete?
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, sei da quel pc ora ?
<bruschetta95> si
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<Carlin0> gli ultimi 2 comandi generano un link, incollali qui
<bruschetta95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25679068/
<bruschetta95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25679072/
<Carlin0> ok hai installato l'ultima che ha qualche problemino , era meglio la 16.04
<Carlin0> le schede di rete puoi vederle dall'ultimo link
<bruschetta95> ok, quindi dici che mi conviene provare a installare la 16.04?
<bruschetta95> si ho visto
<Carlin0> prova da live prima di installare
<Carlin0> aspè..
<bruschetta95> ok
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<bruschetta95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25679080/
<Carlin0> il segnale è buono bruschetta95 prova a fare un test su beta.speedtest.net
<bruschetta95> ora provo ma anche prima ho provato e andava piano
<[Enrico]> bruschetta95: ti do un avvertimento. Malgrado io non abbia schede wireless della realtek, leggo che il loro driver per Linux fa abbastanza schifo su internet. Tu sembri confermare visto che dici che va lenta. Generalmente in questi casi è meglio spendere 30 euro e andare su un brand con un buon supporto a Linux (io di solito prendo Intel). Passa la paura, ti mangi una pizza in meno, ma vivi senza smadonnare
<[Enrico]> poi ehi fare una prova va sempre bene :)
<bruschetta95> si infatti avevo letto anche nei vari forum di parecchi problemi con le realtek...
<Carlin0> in effetti le realtek sono rognose , per questo prova da live prima di installare
<bruschetta95> comunque ping 32ms, download 0.34 mbps, upload 0.08 mbps
<Carlin0> azz con la rete dell'uni è un chiodo
<gigirock> bruschetta95, purtroppo dovete cercare in github il driver 'compilato' per il vs kernel .... ve ne accorgete perche' oltre alla velocita' ogni tanto si perde la connessione
<Carlin0> eh prova la 16.04 vedi se migliora poi valuta tu se spendere per cambiare scheda di rete o cosa fare
<gigirock> bruschetta95, inoltre c'e' un parametro che riguarda il risparmio energetico che va disabilitato
<bruschetta95> si infatti a volte mi si disconnette e non trova reti wifi
<bruschetta95> Come lo disattivo?
<gigirock> bruschetta95, allora devi trovare con google su github il driver fatto apposta per il tuo chip che sia aggiornato per ultimi kernel
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, potresti anche provare a mettere ipv6 in ignore
<gigirock> bruschetta95, vedi il link che ti ho mandato....
<joibs> Ho un hp pavillon dv7 con installato ubuntu mate , non ho partizioni , cioè c'è solo ubuntu su tutto il disco , credo si dica così ,comunque volevo installare windows per avere questo sistema operativo su almeno un pc tuttavia quando lancio il file .exe dice no valid system partition found , come posso fare?
<Carlin0> !windows | joibs
<ubot-it> joibs: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<gigirock> joibs, che windows vuoi installare ?
<joibs> xp professional student
<Carlin0> ottimo per prendere virus un OS fuori supporto
<joibs> Non è un computer che uso moltissimo online , più che altro viene usato per appunto progetti dell'università , neanche mettendo un antivirus potrei stare tranquillo?
<Carlin0> !windows | joibs
<ubot-it> joibs: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<salvo> qualcuno può aiutarmi con ubuntu nè da live nè da sistema operativo installato si sente audio e tutto sembra correttamente installato idee?
<gigirock> salvo , che ubuntu che pc che audio
<salvo> la scheda madre ha - 5.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec) è una asrock fm2a75m dgs
<gigirock> salvo , tu colleghi cuffie o altre cose ?
<salvo> collego delle cuffie con doppio jack al pannello anteriore e non ho casse, solo che non sento nulla
<Carlin0> salvo, apri un terminale scrivi alsamixer e posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<salvo> https://prnt.sc/gtkv8d
<salvo> idee
<salvo> ?
<gigirock> salvo, complimenti pe il desktop , salvo con f6 mi pare seleziona un 'altra'  scheda sonora.... , poi togli il mic delle cuffie....
<salvo> https://prnt.sc/gtl8ej e https://prnt.sc/gtl8is
<gigirock> salvo, ha mai funzionato l'audio con altri software su quel pc ?
<gigirock> salvo, apri terminale e scrivi aplay <nomediunfilemp3> e vedi cosa ti risponde il programma
<salvo> no non funziona + non sento nemmeno da live usb di ubuntu. solo che non lo so perchè visto che nessuno lo usa da una vita. tipo un anno.
<Mr_Pan> salvo, invece delle porte audio frontali puoi provare ad usare quelle sul retro del tuo desktop
<salvo> ho già provato a collegare 2 paia di cuffie diverse (che su un pc + vecchio funzionano entrambe) per cell al connettore verde centrale dietro  ma non sento lo stesso
<salvo> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/FM2A75M-DGS(L5).jpg
<salvo> hp@hp-desktop:~$ aplay Musica/16\ -\ Giacomo\ Puccini\ -\ Puccini_\ Turandot\ -\ Nessun\ Dorma.mp3
<salvo> Riproduzione in corso dati grezzi 'Musica/16 - Giacomo Puccini - Puccini_ Turandot - Nessun Dorma.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Frequenza 8000 Hz, Mono
<salvo> questo il messaggio di aplay https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwll43n0ZhK
<Mr_Pan> salvo, apri Terminale e scrivi   pavucontrol  e dai invio    si aprira il mixer grafico controlla che le uscite siano abilitate correttamente e seleziona cuffie e relativo volume
<salvo> https://prnt.sc/gtlj53 https://prnt.sc/gtlj7y https://prnt.sc/gtlj9w  https://prnt.sc/gtljcd
<Mr_Pan> salvo, ultima scheda vedi che emtrambe le schede audio selezionate risultano unplugged....
<Mr_Pan> vedi se hai qualche uscite che risulta connessa e funyionante
<Mr_Pan> salvo, e anche nel tab USCITE sono emtrambe unplugged ...
<salvo> la domanda può sembrare stupida ma perchè risultano unplugged? i jack sono inseriti e il cavo dall'header a front panel  è correttamente inserito
<salvo> altre uscite non ci sono purtroppo
<Mr_Pan> salvo, non lo so sinceramente ma prima di controllare le uscite controlla l^ultimo tab ... e vedi se li ci sono profili attivi
<gigirock> salvo, e' il mixer software che non collega correttamente.....
<Mr_Pan> e selezionane uno .. le uscite dovrebbero venire di conseguenza
<Mr_Pan> ciao salvo ..
<salvo> @Carlin0 inutile dire che non ha funzionato il riavvio
<Mr_Pan> salvo, controlla l^ultimo tab  di pavucontrol e vedi se li ci sono profili attivi
<salvo> @Mr_Pan ho tutto unplugged sia hd nvidia (della gpu 1050ti) che analogico
<Mr_Pan> salvo, da terminale   cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mr_Pan> copia e metti in paste il risultato
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwll7wGg0sK
<Mr_Pan> salvo, ok le 2 schede sono rilevate correttamente
<Mr_Pan> da terminale  scrivi   groups
<Mr_Pan> incalla qui la riga che restituisce
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlQQDk2WNIP
<Mr_Pan> salvo, da terminale scrivi   sudo deluser <nomeutente> audio    ovviamente inserisci il nome utnete corretto senza <>
<Mr_Pan> metti password e dai invio poi riavvia
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ33qDV3nfR
<salvo> Sai che sei veramente gentile ad aiutarmi grazie
<Mr_Pan> salvo, ok giusto cosi non deve fare parte del gruppo audio non avevo letto bene il precedente paste ..
<Mr_Pan> ma a questo punto veramente non so piu cosa tentare
<Mr_Pan> tenterei il reset di alsa
<Mr_Pan> scrivi da terminale lsof | grep snd    e metti in paste
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhONNm4M4WSB e come si fa il reset di alsa?
<Mr_Pan> salvo, reinstalliamo alsa ..
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mr_Pan> poi riavvia il pc
<bruschetta95> Ciao, non so se vi ricordate di me. Ho scritto per il problema della scheda realtek con ubuntu. Stornato a casa e con la wifi di casa è tutto funzionante. A questo punto mi chiedo se il problema è un qualche tipo di incompatibilità con la rete dell'università.. Anche se nei documenti per la configurazione c'è anche quello di linux/ubuntu e ho segui
<bruschetta95> to quello alla lettera. L'unica cosa che potrebbe essere a questo punto, secondo me, è il fatto che devo aprire qualche porta particolare come scritto qui in fondo https://ainf.uniud.it/eduroam/ . Come faccio ad aprire queste porte in ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> bruschetta95: quella è la lista delle porte che deve aprire il provider di eduroam, non il tuo computer
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, anche ilo speedtest da casa è buono ?
<bruschetta95> si, è 8/9 mb. Con windows era uguale, se non di meno. E' una connessione lenta già di suo però comunque il computer ci arriva al massimo
<Carlin0> allora il problema potrebbe essere nelle conf di rete dell'uni
<Mr_Pan> ...sistema operativo Ubuntu 9.10 ... istruzioni per linux aggiornate...
<bruschetta95> https://ainf.uniud.it/fileadmin/istruzioni/wi-fi/Istruzioni_Linux/3_ConfigurazioneUbuntu9.pdf Io ho seguito questo, poi domani riprovo.
<Mr_Pan> bruschetta95, hai caricato anche il certificato .pem  ?
<bruschetta95> Si. Quello che ho trovato direttamente in Ubuntu. Posso provare a scaricare quell'altro e vedere se con quello è diverso
<Carlin0> bruschetta95, le reti universitarie sono un po particolari
<Mr_Pan> salvo, allora?
<Mr_Pan> salvo, apri pavucontrol e vedi se ora hai quelche configurazione attiva nell ultimo tab
<bruschetta95> Domani quando vado in università riprovo e poi vi faccio sapere
<salvo> @Mr_Pan pessime news nessun cambiamento
<Mr_Pan> salvo, personalmente non so piu cosa fare ...
<salvo> Cosa posso controllare nel bios magari anche se ho tutto su enabled? Se vuoi carico un video di pavucontrol fatto con recordmydesktop
<salvo> https://ufile.io/39e4n questa è la registrazione video/audio
<Mr_Pan> salvo, ma l audio dal web si sentiva?!!?
<salvo> no no e seguire una lezione senza audio ma audio via smartphone è un po complicato se vuoi registro si nuovo magari streaming youtube e un video vlc?
<Mr_Pan> salvo, no no
<Mr_Pan> veramente non so come aiutarti oltre
<Mr_Pan> salvo, mi verrebbe da dirti reinstalla ...
<salvo> lìho fatto in un altra partizione ma non va lo stesso l'audio
<salvo> https://ufile.io/3rkph
<Carlin0> k7Hidden,  potresti far ein modo di non cambiare nick ogni volta che vai away gentilmente ?
<k7Hidden> sì ora sistemo
<Carlin0> grazie
<salvo> @Mr_Pan hai altre idee?
<JJJ> Avevo già chiesto aiuto per questo problema senza trovare una soluzione , ho installato sul mio pavillon hp dv7 ubuntu 17.04 , ho in mio possesso windows 7 che voglio installare , faccio partire l'installazione ma mi dice che non ci sono partizioni disponibili e con gparted non riesco a crearne un'altra , come posso fare?
<Carlin0> !windows | JJJ come già detto ...
<ubot-it> JJJ come già detto ...: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<JJJ> Ma è un problema di ubuntu , devo creare una partizione con gparted e non ci riesco , ho detto windows solo per dire quale era il mio fine..
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, si ma il fine ultimo e' installare windows ...
<salvo> @JJJ Devi creare una partizione primaria per instalare sopra win7 e
<salvo> @JJJ e poi in questa installare windows che putroppo ti cancellerà il bootloader grub a quel punto devi reinstallare grub
<Carlin0> salvo, qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu non a windows
<salvo> @JJJ da  una live di ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Mr_Pan> salvo, sei gia stato avvertito da Carlino
<salvo> @Carlin0 scusa mi sai aiutare con il mio problemino audio?
<Carlin0> salvo, ci ho dato una occhiata stamattine e sembra tutto a posto ma stando a quanto hai detto tu non sei nemmeno sicuro che funzioni quella scheda audio
<Carlin0> il canale è loggato salvo quello che scrivi qui resta
<Mr_Pan> salvo, per caso la scheda audio integrata e' disativata da bios ?  ultimo tentativo ...
<salvo> @Carlino @Mr_Pan provo a vedere ma mi sembrava a posto non sono un tecnico ma mi arrangio forse moooolto male visto che non sento
<salvo> @Mr_Pan @Carlin0 ho provato a vedere nel bios ma ho trovato 2 opzioni una nel NB e l'altra nel SB abitlitate tutte e 2 quella del northbridge messa su dvi invece che hdmi anche se non ho hdmi e front panel abilitato ma nulla
<JJJ> Per favore potete aiutarmi? Non riesco a creare una partizione con g-parted , se mi date un sito posso anche caricarvi le schermate , seleziono la partizione principale ma non me la fa modificare , anche se cambio i valori numerici poi tornano come prima
<Mr_Pan> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Mr_Pan> !windows «
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'windows \xc2\xab'
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, posta le tue immagini qui
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, hai una partizione criptata ... per quello non te la lascia ridimensionare ..
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, in fase di installazione hai selezionato Cripta la mia partizione ?
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, posta uno screenshot di gparted
<JJJ> Ieri avevo installato ubuntu mate e avevo criptato la partizione , mi è stato consigliato di reinstallare da capo e cosi ho fatto senza ovviamente stavolta criptare la partizione
<JJJ> https://prnt.sc/gtocfz
<JJJ> Ecco lo screen , grazie per l'aiuto
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, sai cosa ?  per essere ridimensionata una partizione deve essere smontata ma visto che tu hai solo quella e stai usando il sistema non puoi smontarla...
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, devi fare tutto usando una live ...
<JJJ> Mr_Pan devi fare tutto usando una live , che significa e come posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, fai partire una live (da dvd o usb) e lancia da li gparted ...
<salvo> @JJJ https://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<Mr_Pan> scegli il disco corretto (in quel caso la partizione sara smontata) e ridimensionale come credi
<Mr_Pan> salvo, se posti ancora risorse non ufficiali (ovvero non provenienti da siti ufficiali UUbuntu) ti caccio fuori ...
<Mr_Pan> sei al terzo avvertimento...
<JJJ> Scusate ancora , è che non ho mai usato ubuntu , una live sarebbe far partire ubuntu da dvd o usb? E come?
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, hai un dvd o usb con ubuntu ? al boot selezioni il dvd o usb per partire come prima periferica ...
<Mr_Pan> stai avviando ubuntu live..
<Mr_Pan> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<JJJ> Si ho la chiavetta usb da cui l'ho installato
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, perfetto .. al menu scegli Prova Ubuntu
<JJJ> Ok , credo di aver capito , ora proverò grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> quando parte ... lancia gparted e fai tutte le operazioni che devi fare
<Mr_Pan> JJJ, ok
<Guest98858> salve ho installato sul pc ubuntu 17.04 ma ho incasinato l'account  amministratore e non funziona bene, per cui vorrei passare ad ubuntu 16.04.lts. ho installato su un pendrive la versione live, ma ora come installo sul pc questa versione?
<Mr_Pan> Guest98858, hai dati salvati sul pc ?
<Guest98858> si ma ho già fatto il backup
<Mr_Pan> Guest98858, se non hai dati ti conviene inserire la chiavetta con 16.04 lts avviare l install e cancellare le partizioni ..
<salvo> @Mr_Pan scusa se ti disturbo sei stato gentilissimo ma hai una idea su come posso risolvere il mio problema?
<salvo> @Mr_Pan audio
<Mr_Pan> salvo, no come gia detto ...non ho piu nessuna idea
<salvo> idee su cosa ricontrollare
<Guest98858> il problema è proprio quello, inserisco il pendrive ma come si avvia  l'installazione?
<salvo> @Mr_Pan idee su cosa ricontrollare?
<Mr_Pan> Guest98858, come hai creato la pendrive ?
<Mr_Pan> salvo, nesusna sorry
<Guest98858> con creazione dischi di avvio dello stesso pc con ubuntu 17.04
<Mr_Pan> Guest98858, ma hai creato una live della 17.04 ?   o hai scaricato la iso 16.04 lts?
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest98858> ho creato una live della 16.04 lts...........almeno spero
<Mr_Pan> Guest98858, se hai seleyionato la iso della 16.04 lts allora avrai quella ...
<Guest98858> si l'ho fatto
<Mr_Pan> inserisci la usb ... entra nel bios del tuo pc e seleziona la usb come primo nel tab BOOT
<Guest98858> su win sapevo farlo ma su ubuntu come entro nel bios
<Mr_Pan> Guest98858, non c'entra nulla windows  o  ubuntu ... la procedura di accesso al bios e' sempre la stessa
<Mr_Pan> devi riavviare il pc e premera un tasto che cambia da pc a pc di solito CANC o F2 o F12 su alcuni pc ti fa accedere al menu diretto per scegliere da dove fare il boot in quel caso selezioni la tua usb
<Guest98858> ok proverò, grazie per il tuo tempo, gentilissimo...a buon rendere
<JJJ> Sono sempre io , sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di prima ma ora ne ho un altro , so che ubuntu non è fatto per eseguire i file .exe tuttavia ieri quando avevo ancora installato ubuntu mate li eseguiva benissimo , adesso ho installato ubuntu 17 e anche wine , play on linux eppure non riesco ad eseguirlo , cosa può essere cambiato da ieri?
<Mr_Pan> JJJ,  quale exe devi eseguire ... wine e playlinux emulanmo il funzionamento degli exe e non ci sono garanyie di corretto funzionamento
<JJJ> lo stesso identico di ieri , solo che ieri appariva con l'icona e si eseguiva oggi no , è di fl studio comunque
<lock> Problema urgente , ubuntu 17 appena installato non legge le periferiche usb cosa posso fare? Ho provato anche a reinstallarlo ma quando dal bios metto boot device - dvd , schermata nera per qualche secondo e poi mi fa scegliere che ubuntu avviare ..
<Carlin0> che cosa non legge usb ?
<lock> pen drive , ma anche hd esterno ..
<Carlin0> collega la pen drive e scrivi lsusb nel terminale
<Carlin0> lock, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | lock
<ubot-it> lock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lock> Già fatto , ecco cosa è uscito
<lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25681873/
<Carlin0> hai provato a cambiare porta usb ?
<lock> Si , provate tutte..
<Carlin0> lock, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> in pastebin sempre
<lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25681883/
<lock> Ecco
<Carlin0> la chiavetta è da 4 gb ...
<Carlin0> giusto ?
<lock> Si perché?
<Carlin0> la vede solo che la chiavetta è senza partizione
<lock> Capisco , posso aggiungierla dall'applicazione dischi giusto?
<Carlin0> credo di si devi creargli una partizione fat32 , se non te lo fa fare dischi installa gparted
<lock> Fatto  , però non capisco perché non posso installare un'altra versione di ubuntu dal bios
<Carlin0> hai uefi ?
<Carlin0> no ..
<lock> Devo dire che prima ho avviato l'installazione ma ad un certo punto si è bloccata e ho dovuto spegnere il computer , può dipendere da questo?
<lock> Si è bloccata all'inizio quando chiede di connettersi al wifi
<lock> Ora appunto provo da chiavetta usb ora che la legge
<Carlin0> si ma hai dato tutto lo spazio a una sola partizione
<lock> Si
<Carlin0> eh ... dove lo metti l'altro ubuntu ?
<lock> Non ci sono file , volevo solo passare ad ubuntu mate che ho notato essere più compatibile
<lock> quindi sovrascriverò tutto
<lock> Comunque credevo di averne due di partizioni , o sbaglio?
<Carlin0> ok allora devi cancellare il vecchio e reinstallare , più compatibile perchè più leggero ?
<lock> Si il computer non è nuovissimo , l'ho già provato e girava meglio
<Carlin0> prova anche xubuntu
<Carlin0> cmq hai un disco da 500 gb con una sola partizione da 500 gb
<Carlin0> lock, e ti consiglierei la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto
<Carlin0> mentre la 17.04 solo 9 mesi di cui 5 già trascorsi
<lock> Prima però l'avevo diviso in due partizioni con g parted , non capisco..
<lock> Comunque grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> lock, dal paste vedo questo ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25681883/
<Carlin0> sda ha solo sda1
<Carlin0> come partizione
<lock> è vero , anche g parted dice così , ora provo con la pen drive ad installare un'altra versione intanto
<lock> grazie mille
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-06
<Gonzo64> salve buongiorno, ho riscontrato un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu.
<Gonzo64> quando provo a inserire la pass wpa ovviamente giusta mi da problemi nel riconoscerla e quindi non si collega
<Gonzo64> ho provato diverse volte ma non cambia niente, secondo voi è problema di driver?...parliamo di un pc portatile con pennino wifi esterno
<Carlin0> Gonzo64, hai provato a cambiare pass dal router ?
<Gonzo64> si
<Gonzo64> cioé sto uscendo pazzo
<Carlin0> Gonzo64, che lubuntu è ?
<Gonzo64> Carlin0: secondo te è un problema di driver, cmq è l'ultimo aggiornato il 17.04
<Carlin0> Gonzo64, hai appena installato ?
<Gonzo64> Carlin0: sisi
<Carlin0> Gonzo64, scarica la 16.04 e provala da live
<m4xR34L> salve gente :) potete indicarmi il comando per aprire il setting delle impostazioni da terminale?
<m4xR34L> unity-control-center da terminale risolto :)
<Anto7198> come faccio ad usare ubuntu una volta scaricato nel mio pc (ho un macBook Pro)
<Anto7198> grazie in anticipo
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> dopo tanto tempo sono qui
<Canada89> vorrei sapere come derivata di ubuntu (quello normale no per troppe risorse di unity) quale derivata posso inserire avendo questo pc processore dual core 2,7 ghz ram 4 gb scheda video 1 gb e hd 500 gb
<Canada89> grazieù
<Canada89> grazie
<sardonico> xubuntu? dipende se ti piace xfce
<Canada89> preferirei tipo gnome leggero e non gnome 3
<Canada89> se possibile
<Canada89> a proposito un mio amico mi ha consigliato ubuntu mate voi siete d'accordo con le attuali specifice del mio pc?
<Anto7198> nessuno sa rispondere alla mia domanda?
<Canada89> quale domanda anto7198?
<Mr_Pan> Canada89, si  non dovresti avere problemi ad usare mate
<Canada89> mo vedo dal terminale con free mem
<sardonico> Anto7198: devi installarlo sul Mac al posto di OsX? vuoi eseguirlo in una macchina virtuale? vuoi eseguirlo in una sessione Live?
<Canada89> confermo pan uso cpu dual core 1-8% di utilizzo uso ram 6% usata
<sardonico> con 4 GB anche ubuntu con Unity o Gnome ci gira senza problemi
<Canada89> sardonico
<Canada89> dal mio pc no cioe ogni tanto si freeza con gnome
<Canada89> infatti ora ho mate e non mi da problemi
<Canada89> (per fortuna)
<sardonico> anche a me si freeza ogni tanto, e ho un i7 con 16GB di RAM
<sardonico> ma dipende dalla scheda video nVidia
<Canada89> ah
<Canada89> io ho una amd/ati radeon hd 5450
<citrix> sardonico, hai provato ad istallare i driver nvidia per caso ?
<salvo1> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con un problema audio che mi affligge su una asrock fm2a75m-dgs? Avevo chiesto aiuto anche ieri e non siamo riusciti a risolvere
<salvo1> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d602e56fa60f4afd23873f6cb5cecb3fa4eedf13
<sardonico> citrix: certo, ho una Geforce 970 con i driver proprietari
<sardonico> ogni tanto mi si blocca Chrome su Ubuntu Gnome
<sardonico> ma non ci faccio più caso oramai
<sardonico> di certo sul prossimo fisso mi tengo la intel integrata
<sardonico> ora non posso usarla perché ho un monitor 4K e la mia uscita scheda video integrata non offre HDMI2.0/DP1.2 per arrivare a 3840x2160
<[Enrico]> se abbiamo fortuna AMD potrebbe avere un supporto decente nel prossimo futuro, col driver open'
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], ciao ,.,, cambio lavoro :D
<Mr_Pan> ora in ferie fino al 13.10 ... intanto ceco ... oggi colloquio e prossima settimana un altro paio di colloqui di cui uno alla rolls royce (motori aerei non auto..)
<Mr_Pan> scusato canale sbagliato
<Anto71908> qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a scaricare e usare ubuntu su un MacBook Pro ?
<Anto71908> grazie
<Mr_Pan> Anto71908, qui la guida completa in inglese https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Mr_Pan> Anto71908, arriva fino alla 14.04 ma tu scarica una versione aggiornata
<Mr_Pan> 16.0 lts o 17.04 (imminente il rilascio della 17.10)
<Orotecno> Salve
<sardonico> salve!
<Mr_Pan> andato... collegato 19 secondi ... sardonico
<sardonico> visto ;)
<salvo1> qualcuno può aiutarmi con pwmconfig a regolare la curva delle ventole in modo + silenzioso
<salvo1> ?
<salvo1> fancontrol attuale è https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh855W2D0YHJ
<salvo> salve ho un problema con la mia asrock fm2a75m-dgs ha tutte le periferiche unplugged e ho notato ora che se dò sudo alsactl store al riavvio ho ancora disabilitate le opzioni precedentemente disabilitate
<salvo> @Mr_Pan salve ho un problema con la mia asrock fm2a75m-dgs ha tutte le periferiche unplugged e ho notato ora che se dò sudo alsactl store al riavvio ho ancora disabilitate le opzioni precedentemente disabilitate
<Carlin0> !tizio | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<salvo> vorrei sapere anche se qualcuno sa come modificare fancontrol in moda da avere una curva + silenziosa considerando che al max ho una fan da
<salvo> ho una vardar ff5 pwm
<Carlin0> mai usato fancontrol salvo ma puoi dare una occhiata qui http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/fancontrol.8.html
<David77> salvo, che versione hai di ubuntu?
<salvo> 16.04 lts
<David77> non penso abbiano fatto molte differenze del man, comunque http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/fancontrol.8.html
<salvo> domanda stupida perchè nel mio fancontrol manca la sezione pwm? ho un hub phantek (anche se non importa visto che penso venga visto come ventola pwm a 4pin visto che ha tale connessione a header)
<Carlin0> !chat | salvo credo che questo esuli da ubuntu in quanto OS
<ubot-it> salvo credo che questo esuli da ubuntu in quanto OS: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvo> @Carlin0 ho risolto forse dimunendo. scusa. Magari qualcuno ha idea di come risolvere il problema di acl662 risultanti unplugged sia da vecchia installazione, che nuova installazione che live? pavucontrol le segnala tutte unplugged .
<salvo> E risulta unplugged anche HD Nvidia Audio della gpu  combinazione molto particolare
<salvo> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=678a227b40ba849fd48bdfaf8e4413b50d2b9948 Questo è alsa log dei problemi audio
<salvo> può essere questo il problema cat /proc/asound/modules
<salvo>  0 snd_hda_intel
<salvo>  1 snd_hda_intel https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwllj79pxhK può essere questo il problema
<salvo> provo a riavviare
<alex10> ciao
<Sebastiano> Buongiorno sono nuovo di Linux ha una settimana che sto provando ad istallare la mia stampante multi funzione Brother DCP-585CW la stampante funziona correttamente ma lo scanner non ne vuole sapere di partire il mio sistema è Ubuntu 17.04 a 64bit mi date una mano cortesemente
<svex76> salve vorrei provare a installare ubuntu visto che non l'ho mai usato..come devo procedere?
<ryuujin> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Peppe382> Buona sera...ho riscontrato un problema nell’installazione dei ubuntu “l’installazione del pacchetto “GRUB-eri-amd64-signed” in /target/ non è riuscita
<Peppe382> non so cosa fare
<Canada89> ciao sera
<Jester> Buonasera
<bruschetta95> Ciao ragazzi, sono sempre io(problema con connessione alla rete universitaria con scheda di rete realtek). Oggi sono stato all'help desk dell'università che si occupa anche dei problemi di connessione. Abbiamo provato a creare una connessione senza autenticazione PEAP e la connessione andava bene e mi hanno quindi detto che è quindi un problema di
<bruschetta95> driver, niente di nuovo da quello che mi avete detto voi. Ho provato anche a cambiare delle cose sul kernel tramite una repository github ma resta sempre sotto a 1mb in download. Avete altri consigli da darmi?
<bruschetta95> Ho anche provato con una scheda di rete usb ma era sempre realtek(era l'unica che avevo) e non andava neanche con quella. Che chiavetta mi consigliate nel caso non riesco a risolvere il problema con quella integrata?
<vixxo> buonasera! una domanda, se installo la kernel freeze della 17.10 e continuo a fare gli aggiornamenti alla relase mi ritrovo con una versione analoga a quella rilasciata ?
<Carlin0> vixxo, se vuoi supporto per la 17.10 /join #ubuntu-it+1
<David77> vixxo ora devo andare ma ti consiglio per la stabilità una LTS come la 16.04. notte
<fabio_cc> vixxo, questo è il canale di supporto per la versione corrente e le altre attualmente supportate, ma non per quella in sviluppo
<fabio_cc> ecco, grazie Carlin0 :)
<vixxo> grazie scusate chiedo lì!
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-07
<cico7> salve ho installato ubuntu da usb ma al riavvio non mi esce la schermata grub per scegliere il sisema operativo.
<cico7> sono su windows 10  con bios uefi
<skricciolo> giorno a tutti
<skricciolo> come registro un audio da pag web?ubuntu 14.04  http://www.radiosubasio.it/ascolta/devo registrare da qua
<Carlin0> !info gnome-sound-recorder
<ubot-it> gnome-sound-recorder (source: gnome-sound-recorder): simple and modern sound recorder for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.2-1 (xenial), package size 124 kB, installed size 657 kB
<Carlin0> skricciolo, questo dovrebbe funzionare
<skricciolo> Carlin0,  da center?
<skricciolo> ma io ho unity...
<Carlin0> anche da terminale sudo apt install gnome-sound-recorder
<Carlin0> non fa nulla se hai unity
<skricciolo> non lo trova questo pacchetto
<skricciolo> il terminale...
<Carlin0> skricciolo, che ubuntu hai ?
<skricciolo> scritto sopra..
<skricciolo> 14.04
<Carlin0> 'nattimo che vedo
<skricciolo>  https://www.lffl.org/2014/03/audio-recorder-arriva-il-supporto-per.html  trovato questo...valido?
<skricciolo> devo aggiunge una repo però...
<Carlin0> sulla 14.04 non ce in effetti
<skricciolo> quello che ho trovato?
<skricciolo> valido?
<skricciolo> crea casini aggiunge repo?
<Carlin0> skricciolo, sudo apt install multimedia-recording
<Carlin0> no evita i ppa quando ce roba nei repo ufficiali
<skricciolo> dice configurare jackd2
<skricciolo> gli do si o no?
<Carlin0> skricciolo, non l'ho mai usato prova a dire no
<Carlin0> che succede ?
<skricciolo> com erano i siti per postare log e img?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/gucj3j
<Carlin0> skricciolo, dai no
<skricciolo> Carlin0, poi?
<Carlin0> poi cosa dice ?
<skricciolo> fatto installato un mare di robe..
<Carlin0> vedi se funziona
<skricciolo> da dove?
<skricciolo> come?
<Carlin0> cercalo nel menù
<Carlin0> la dash ...
<skricciolo> come si chiama ?
<Carlin0> skricciolo, tieni conto che io non l'ho mai usato , ho solo visto che è nei repo
<Carlin0> si chiama multimedia recording
<skricciolo> nada
<skricciolo> non lo trovo
<Carlin0> nei repo ce quello e questo https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntustudio-recording
<Carlin0> skricciolo, prova a scrivere nella dash solo record o registratore
<Carlin0> se l'ha installato deve esserci eh
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/guclcz
<Carlin0> registratore di suoni ?
<skricciolo> provo
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/gucmcm
<skricciolo> e non parte a registrare..
<Carlin0> cosa esce dalla tendina registra come ... ?
<skricciolo> niente
<Carlin0> hai cliccato sul pallino rosso in alto ?
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/gucn1q
<skricciolo> si cliccato
<skricciolo> dipende da questa schermata forse?
<Carlin0> seleziona la cartella ingresso
<skricciolo> cioè?
<Carlin0> questa è uscita ...
<skricciolo> quindi come seleziono?
<Carlin0> ce l'hai davanti skricciolo
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/gucnzk
<Carlin0> non centra nulla questo torna al registratore , aveva impostato registra da master
<skricciolo> si ma non si cambia
<skricciolo> mi da solo master come scelta
<Carlin0> ma va bene master
<skricciolo> non parte allora
<skricciolo> clocco pallino rosso ma non fa nulla
<skricciolo> clicco
<Carlin0> ok prova a chiuderlo
<skricciolo> poi
<Carlin0> skricciolo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure jackd2
<Carlin0> e diciamo si stavolta
<skricciolo> fatto
<skricciolo> riapro?
<Carlin0> prova a riaprire il registratore
<Carlin0> si
<skricciolo> idem :-(
<Carlin0> ok leviamo sto programma e ne proviamo un altro
<Carlin0> skricciolo, sudo apt purge multimedia-recording && sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<skricciolo> poi?
<Carlin0> sudo apt install ubuntustudio-recording
<Carlin0> skricciolo, se non va manco questo mi arrendo
<skricciolo> :-(
<Carlin0> ehehhehe sono finiti i pacchetti su questo argomento nei repo e come ben sai qui siamo contrari ai ppa
<Carlin0> almeno quelli sulla 14.04
<skricciolo> lo so appunto prima di installare quello ho chiesto..
<Carlin0> ma tu hai questa e quindi ...
<skricciolo> ho anche altra
<skricciolo> dovrei boottare
<Carlin0> skricciolo, oltretutto come vedi rischi di installare roba che poi manco funziona
<skricciolo> :-(
<Carlin0> solo che finchè + roba dei repo non incasini nulla
<skricciolo> ho pure 2016
<skricciolo> si lo so
<Carlin0> ma se proviene da ppa ... il dubbio ce sempre
<skricciolo> pure io preferisco non aggiungere ppa
<Carlin0> per la 16.04 ce ...
<skricciolo> quella ho
<skricciolo> ma per ora non uso
<Carlin0> gnome-sound-recorder
<Carlin0> !info gnome-sound-recorder
<ubot-it> gnome-sound-recorder (source: gnome-sound-recorder): simple and modern sound recorder for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.2-1 (xenial), package size 124 kB, installed size 657 kB
<skricciolo> ok se non va bootto in 16.04
<skricciolo> e provo la
<skricciolo> sta ancora ad installa..
<skricciolo> finito..poi?
<Carlin0> cercalo nel menù
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/guct6p
<skricciolo> beh...poi?
<skricciolo> da dove registra?
<skricciolo> capito na mazza :-(
<Carlin0> prova su media
<skricciolo> dove leggi "media"?
<Carlin0> skricciolo, è + o meno come prima , ci sono delle cartelle ... home ascolta radio news media etc
<Carlin0> sicuro di veder
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> devo andare skricciolo se non va rimuovilo e prova sulla 16.04
<Carlin0> ciao
<skricciolo> nn c i sono cartelle...nulla
<skricciolo> :-(
<Carlin0> le vedo io ...
<skricciolo> ?
<skricciolo> boooh io no
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti uso Xubuntu 16.04 quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi spunta sempre questo messaggio " Viene ignorato il file "getdeb.list.bck" nella directory "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida" mi potete aiutare?
<scott78> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<ric_b> salve a tutti, ho un problema: non riesco a collegarmi con la rete wi-fi...
<ric_b> Ho un computer 'acer aspire 3005' con lubuntu 16.04 che non riesce nemmeno a visualizzare le reti circostanti
<ric_b> chi mi può aiutare??
<hiscott78> Buongiorno a tutti uso Xubuntu 16.04 quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi spunta sempre questo messaggio " Viene ignorato il file "getdeb.list.bck" nella directory "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida" mi potete aiutare?
<salvo> ho un problema con l'audio sembra che sudo alsactl store non salvi le impostazioni dopo aver alzato e abilitato tutte le periferiche audio
<Franco80> Ciao. Vorrei usare la fotocamera del mio cellulare sul mio pc, ubuntu. Come posso fare? Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<salvo> @Franco80 se vuoi usarla come wifi webcam usa droidcam http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/12/install-droidcam-ubuntu-16-04/
<salvo> @Franco80 non l'ho mai fatto ma dovrebbe funzionare
<salvo> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/use-android-phone-as-wireless-webcam/
<Mr_Pan> salvo, non so come dirtelo ... non si postano link che siano al di fuori dei siti ubuntu .it .com sul cnaale di supporto
<Mr_Pan> salvo, non ti avverto piu'  ...
<Carlin0> salvo, sei pregato di non postare link al di fuori della documentazione ufficiale
<salvo> scusa non avevo capito questo particolare del link
<Franco80> Volevo sapere se c'era un software ufficiale da scaricare, specifico di Ubuntu.
<Carlin0> Franco80, dipende anche dal cellulare devi provar e a collegarlo usb e vedere se lo vedo oltre che come supporto dati , come modem cam o altro
<Carlin0> Franco80, per verificare se lo riconosce come cam potresti provare con cheese
<Franco80> Cheese ce l'ho
<Franco80> ma non lo riconosce
<Mr_Pan> Franco80, difficilmente (praticamente mai) viene riconosciuto il cellulare come cam.. solo come supporto dati e qualche volta come connessione 3g/LTE
<Mr_Pan> mai succesoc he riconoscesse la cam ...
<salvo> @Franco80 dovresti vedere se tra le connessioni possibili c'è il ptp invece del protocollo mtp
<Carlin0> dipende dal cellulare cmq , fino a che punto permette che venga usato il proprio hardware
<salvo> Che cellulare è ad esempio i bistrattati wiko lo fanno
<Franco80> Huawei
<salvo> cellurare no marca
<salvo> e firmware
<salvo> branded (cioè tim vodafone tre etc.....) o unbranded
<Franco80> Huawei Y6 II, sistema Android
<Franco80> della 3
<Franco80> Android 6.0
<salvo> connettilo a ubuntu e posta il comando lsusb
<Franco80> ok poi vi mando pastebin?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Franco80> https://pastebin.com/BD85ibEk
<Franco80> @Mr_Pan https://pastebin.com/BD85ibEk
<Mr_Pan> !info smartcam
<ubot-it> Package smartcam does not exist in xenial
<Franco80> Smartcam, di che si tratta? Comando o software?
<Mr_Pan> Franco80, per favore passa su
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franco80> Ok!
<salvo> @Franco80 non mi ricordo ma mi pare che si possa da touch screen modificare la natura del cellulare a usb storage dovresti controllare in impostazioni
<Mr_Pan> !chat | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvo> @Mr_Pan ti servi un smart cam server?
<salvo> sì può postare un link a alsa project? per risolvere il mio problema audio
<Mr_Pan> salvo, qui solo documentazione ufficiale proveniente dai siti ubuntu (it com ask forum ecc ecc)
<salvo> secondo voi perchè sudo alsactl store non salva la configurazione?
<Carlin0> salvo, alsa dovrebbe salvarla anche senza quel comando
<Carlin0> salvo, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<salvo> al riavvio mi trovo tutto ciò che avevo abilitato con m e tutti i volumi bassi https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h65oYn1GLcO
<salvo> e pavucontrol non cambia nulla mostra sempre unplugged tutte le periferiche che siano abilitate o no
<Carlin0> ci riprovo ...
<Carlin0> 14:55:07<Carlin0> salvo, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8oqKXrRGTZ
<Carlin0> ah è installato
<Carlin0> non avevo visto scusaa
<salvo> non è strano che pavucontrol dia sempre unplugged sia su questa installazione che nuova installazione che live?
<Carlin0> salvo, purtroppo sono 2 giorni che cerchiamo di aiutarti , io ho finito gli argomenti
<salvo> domanda per altra installazione di ubuntu su arm raspberry posso fartene?
<salvo> Ci provo ho un raspberrry che fa da scan e printer server ma mi trovo sempre cups su masked se do update.rc per avere il servizio attivo al boot diciamo
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ric_b> Salve a tutti ho un problema: il mio computer non mi rileva nessun wi-fi perciò non riesco a collegarmi alla relativa rete... ho un 'Acer Aspire 3005' con lubuntu 16.04. Chi mi può aiutare??
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, hai possibilita di collegare il pc con un cavo  ?
<ric_b> cioè?
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, probabilmente la tu ascheda wifi non viene rilevata automaticamente ...
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, dovresti collegare il pc in questione conuncavo di rete direttamente al router ... dobiamo fare delle prove e necessita la connessione internet
<ric_b> fatto
<dad78> bongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, dal pc con linux hai connessione internet ?  navighi ?
<ric_b> si
<Mr_Pan> dad78, buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, bene ... puoi entrare in chat dal pc con ubuntu?
<ric_b> si, lo sto facendo...
<Mr_Pan> ok dimmi quando ci sei
<dad78> chi mi può dare una manina per risolvere i miei dubbi ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | dad78
<ubot-it> dad78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dad78> grazi
<dad78> ho un pc con win7
<Mr_Pan> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<dad78> che non uso dal 2012 in quanto utente al 100% di apple
<ric_b> ci sono
<Mr_Pan> dad78, hai pc windows e sei utente apple ...
<dad78> si è un vecchio desktop che vorrei usare come nas
<dad78> e stavo vedendo in giro che esiste ubuntu server
<Carlin0> !enter | dad78
<ubot-it> dad78: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, sei al pcconubuntu   ?
<dad78> ops scusate,
<ric_b> si
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, apri una finestra Terminale (ctrl+alt+t) e scrivi   sudo apt install pastebinit   e dai invio digita la password (alla cieca)  invio
<dad78> quindi come dicevo, non uso più questo pc desktop, e vorrei rimetterlo in piedi da utilizzare come nas, ora la mia domanda è questa...posso installare ubuntu server per usare come nas questo pc?
<ric_b> poi che faccio?
<Carlin0> dad78, sappi che uubntu serve rnon ha interfaccia grafica , ma se sei in grado non vedo ostacoli
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, hai installato pastebinit  ?
<ric_b> si
<dad78> quindi cosa mi consigli ?
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, scrivi    sudo lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit   copia e incolla qui il link che avrai alla fine
<Carlin0> dad78, che pc é ? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<dad78> amo 64 bit 3500+ 2,21ghz, ram 1 gb
<dad78> il pc è un assemblato
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, il link?
<ric_b> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP5K3N0w9tY
<ric_b> ecco
<Carlin0> per un server può andare bene dad78 ma sei senza interfaccia grafica eh
<dad78> in teria dovrei mettere su comunque un os che sia win o ubuntu, e poi istallare ubuntu server....andrebbe bene cosi?
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, devi cercare nel menu Driver Aggiuntivi dovresti avere un driver STA Broadcom ... installalo e riavvia ... dovrebbe andare tutto a posto
<ric_b> ok grazie provo e poi ti dico...
<Carlin0> ric_b, sudo apt -y install firmware-b43-installer
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, se non trovi i driver aggiuntivi STA ... legi questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom    e segui le istruzioni per installare i b43 (open che supportano la BCM4318)
<Carlin0> ric_b, dopo riavvia
<dad78> @Carlin0 un'altra cosa, posso istallare ubuntu togliendo win e lasciando solo la mbr ? mi spiego, in precedenza ho avuto esperienza con il dual boot ma non voglio mantenere entrambi gli os.
<ric_b> grazie Mr_Pan, sono riuscito a risolvere il problema del wi-fi! ;)
<Mr_Pan> ric_b, bene
<ziobovino> Buonasera a tutti
<ziobovino> ho un medion akoya s2217 come posso fare ad installare ubuntu ?
<dad78> buonasera
<dad78> se volessi mettere ubuntu su un pc desktop, mantenendo la sola mbr devo perforza fare il dual boot o posso mantenere win "nascosto" senza che si creino problemi? graize
<dad78> ciao
<dad78> come faccio a istallare ubuntu al posto di win e lasciare l'mar win intatto per eventuali/future azioni?
<Mr_Pan> dad78, al posto o a fiancodi win ?
<Mr_Pan> se scegli a fiancoavrai un dual boot classico
<Mr_Pan> se vuoi solo ubuntu non puoi conservare mbr ...
<Mr_Pan> ciao..
<Mr_Pan> dad78, hai problemi di connessione  ?
<Mr_Pan> puoi risolvere per favore?
<Mr_Pan> dad78, potresti rispondermi  ?  hai problemi con la connessione ??
<Mr_Pan> dad78, ci sei  ?  hai problemi con la connessione...risolvi per favore
<giolux> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | giolux
<ubot-it> giolux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giolux> ok.. mi stavo preoccupando
<mr_pan> ciao giolux
<mr_pan> giolux, ?
<giolux> sono nuovo, e zero esperienza in chat e cose simili
<giolux> vedevo la lista sulla destra ma nessuno che rispondeva
<Carlin0> giolux, hai problemi con ubuntu ?
<giolux> si
<giolux> ho xubuntu, è uguale?
<Carlin0> si spiega il problema  e chi sa risponde
<giolux> intanto grazie
<Carlin0> wow v6 nativo fastweb
<giolux> ho un notebook asus, ho cambiato la vecchia tastiera con una nuova retroilluminata, ho cercato molto ma non sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione
<giolux> la retroilluminazione non funziona
<giolux> xset led 3 non funziona, i tasti speciali funzionano tutti
<JohnTheRipper> Carlin0 si :D
<giolux> non pensavo fosse così difficile
<giolux> io?
<JohnTheRipper> tu cosa?
<giolux> grazie per il benvenuto
<Carlin0> mi spiace sono ignorante in materia giolux
<Mr_Pan> giolux passa su
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giolux> come si passa a !chat?
<giolux> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> giolux entri dal web ?
<giolux> si
<Mr_Pan> giolux, qua https://chat.ubuntu-it.org/   e scegli chat libera
<giolux> ok grazie e scusate
<Alexstef26> Salve! C’è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Alexstef26
<ubot-it> Alexstef26: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alexstef26> Salve! Sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu, ho installato ierisera in parallelo con Windows, (seguendo la guida che ho trovato sul sito) utilizzando la usb. L’installazione è andata a buon fine, solo che ho un problema con internet. Mozilla (e anche il browser di ubuntu) alcuni siti non me li apre. Ad esempio YouTube, ma anche Facebook è via dicendo. Ho
<Alexstef26>  già controllato con altri dispositivi e non è colpa del modem. Inoltre i pochi situ che invece funzionano, ci mettono una vita a caricarsi... qualcuno sa quale è il problema ?
<Mr_Pan> Alexstef26, connesso wifi  ?
<Carlin0> Alexstef26, su che pc hai installato ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Alexstef26> Si al wi fi.
<Alexstef26> Un portatile Asus, 8gb di ram, Intel i-7 3.1 GHz 1tb HDD
<Carlin0> Alexstef26, che siti non ti apre ?
<Carlin0> posta un link
<Alexstef26> La maggior parte. Ora sono dal telefono perché il pc con ubuntu è inutilizzabile. Ho provato a scaricare un altro browser ma inutile. Nemmeno la pagina di google chrome non apre. Ho provato YouTube.com Facebook, ecc ecc. solo google funziona e la ricerca. Ma appena clicchi su un sito non va, oppure se va ci mette 10 minuti per entrare nel sito. A v
<Alexstef26> olte si blocca pure il pc. Infatti ho dovuto spegnerlo in modo forzato
<Alexstef26> Tengo a precisare che la rete è a posto. Infatti con Windows va tutto bene
<Carlin0> Alexstef26, e non hai provato da live prima di installare ?
<Alexstef26> Si, e mi sembrava abbastanza fluido. E internet andava
<Alexstef26> la versione è la 17.04
<Carlin0> la 17.04 ha parecchi problemini
<Alexstef26> Comunque la scheda video è La geforce 920M
<Mr_Pan> Alexstef26, che scheda wifi / ethernet ?
<Alexstef26> Secondo Lei se provo con un altra versione estinguo il problema?
<Mr_Pan> Alexstef26, bisogna conoscere il modello della scheda wifi / ethernet
<Alexstef26> Realtek RTL8723BE
<Carlin0> Alexstef26, ma lo fa solo col wifi o anche via cavo ?
<Alexstef26> Via cavo non saprei perché non ho provato. Provo e vi faccio sapere?
<Mr_Pan> Alexstef26, sarebbe bbene
<Alexstef26> 1 minuto e vi dico
<Carlin0> prova via cavo , ma sappi che la scheda wifi realtek non è molto compatibile con linux
<Carlin0> è rognosa diciamo
<Alexstef26> ok fatto. Alcuna differenza. C’è scritto “connecting” ci sta per qualche minuto e infine spunta “server not found” provato YouTube e Facebook
<Alexstef26> Scusate mi si era spento lo schermo. Comunque secondo voi che faccio installo un altra versione?
<Carlin0> Alexstef26, allora prova la 16.04
<Carlin0> ma il wifi potrebbe darti problemi lo stesso
<Carlin0> ethernet va di sicuro
<Alexstef26> Va bene allora provo!! Come faccio con la usb che ho usato prima? La formato?
<Carlin0> sovrascrivi Alexstef26 usa rufus per preparare la chiavetta
<Carlin0> ora vado , buonanotte
<alexstef26> invece per quanto riguarda la versione 17.04 la devo levare?
<David77> notte Carlin0
<alexstef26> nel senso, devo disinstallarla?
<David77> alexstef26 se hai la 17.04 senza dati e vuoi mettere la 16.04 LTS?
<alexstef26> si esatto
<alexstef26> non c'è niente sulla 17.04
<alexstef26> ovviamente i dati sono su windows, quindi immagino non creo nessun danno..
<David77> alexstef26 di windows non so e non me ne occupo (scusa la frase sbrigativa ma ho sonno). se vuoi installare la 16.04 LTS sopra la 17.04 quando ti chiede dove installarla basta che gli dici dove era installata la 17.04 (non LTS) e la sostituisce
<David77> ora vado anche io che casco dal sonno. scusatemi
<alexstef26> va bene grazie mille, buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-08
<guirosdue> ciao, ho installato U 17.04 e non riesco ad installare la stampante, qualcuno mi aiuta? grazie
<guirosdue> non c'è nessuno?
<guirosdue> ciao ho aggiornato a U17.04 e non riesco a installare flash per i video, mi potete aiutare? grazie
<abuzzi> salve
<abuzzi> ho un problema, ho da poco installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows e su windows mi collego benissimo al wifi, su ubuntu vedo il segnale ma non mi fa collegare
<salvo> aiutoooo problema audio
<stefano12> salve! qualcuno sa come si fa ad aumentare la grandezza dei caratteri? intendo sia sul browser che sul pc in generale. i caratteri sono troppo piccoli mi ci vuole la lente di ingrandimento
<salvo> ctl +
<salvo> control +
<fabio_cc> stefano12, hai provato impostazioni -> accesso universale -> testo grande?
<stefano12> ahhh che gioia per i miei occhi
<stefano12> grazie mille ^^
<fabio_cc> stefano12, prego
<davide_> exit
<davide_> exit
<antonellolello> buonasera!
<antonellolello> qualcuno sa come si installa matlab?
<Carlin0> !ciao | antonellolello
<ubot-it> antonellolello: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> !info matlab
<ubot-it> Package matlab does not exist in xenial
<Carlin0> antonellolello, mi spiace qui diamo supporto solo al software presente nei repo ufficiali
<kaffeine|away> Carlin0 : come va
<xan_IT> so che ancora non è uscito stabile ma posso chiedere supporto su 17.10 ?
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, il canale di supporto per la versione in sviluppo è #ubuntu-it+1
<bello> raga è possibile far girare dei programmi windows su ubuntu?
<Lele24563> ciao a tutti
<Lele24563> http://rld.keyhosting.org/cerco/rld68256587.php#
<alexxio1989> Buonasera a tutti
<alexxio1989> gentilemnte potete spiegarmi come aggiornare flash player di firefox ?
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, sudo apt install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<alexxio1989> mi dice di riavviare il browser
<Carlin0> ovvio
<alexxio1989> rieccomi
<alexxio1989> lo ha aggiornato ma non capisco perche su alcuni siti dove ci sono video lo schermo rimane nero
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, in realtà ormai quasi nessuno usa + flash ormai
<alexxio1989> e come dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> che sito non riesci a vedere ?
<alexxio1989> mi fa o stesso scherzo anche su alcune chat
<mhz> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | mhz
<ubot-it> mhz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest75249> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Guest75249> c'è qlc?
<kaffeine> :)
<Carlin0> kaffeine, ma non ti avevo chiesto se gentilmente potevi evitare di cambiare nick ogni volta che sconnetti il bnc ?
<kaffeine> Ora sistemo
<paglino> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | paglino
<ubot-it> paglino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<paglino> qualcuno ha esperienza con driver grafici intel ?
<paglino> ciao Carlin0
<paglino> grazie ubot-it
<gigirock> paglino, fai domande dirette .... fai prima
<paglino> non so a chi chiedere
<gigirock> paglino, se ci fai la domanda poi noi ti diciamo a chi chiedere ma se non conosciamo la domanda ci viene difficile
<Carlin0> !chiedi | paglino
<ubot-it> paglino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paglino> ho ubuntu 17 , ma sul mio portatile i driver intel non funzionano ed ogni tanto crashano
<kaffeine> Carlin0 : usi Linux?
<Carlin0> kaffeine, ovvio
<kaffeine> Ho una cassa Bluetooth che non va ne su mac ne su Linux
<Carlin0> !chat | kaffeine
<ubot-it> kaffeine: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaffeine> Secondo te, è un problema del mac o della cassa?
<gigirock> kaffeine, vai nel canale ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> paglino, intendi i driver video ?
<paglino> si gigirock
<paglino> ho trovato un paio di soluzioni , ma il sistema risulta inutilizzabile perche si rallenta tutto
<Carlin0> paglino, è strano le intel di solito non danno problemi coi driver di default
<gigirock> paglino che scheda intel hai ?
<gigirock_> paglino, ma hai provato i driver nonfree di intel ?
<Booolt> Buona sera avrei bisogno di aiuto ... La barra applicazioni è sparita
<gigirock_> Booolt, di che barra ? di che ubuntu ? su che pc ?
<Booolt> PC desktop Ubuntu nn ricordo la versione, ma nn vedo più quella laterale e quella in alto dove vi è anche la.data
<gigirock_> Booolt, di che versione di ubuntu ?
<Booolt> Nn ricordo quale sia è fa 18 mesi fa ho installato l ultra versione
<Booolt> Scusa ma sto scrivendo da cellulare e nn scrivo bene
<gigirock_> Booolt, allora sul pc fai ctrl alt t e si apre il terminale
<gigirock_> Booolt, dal terminale sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gigirock_> Booolt, dopodiche' sempre da quel terminale sudo reboot
<gigirock_> Booolt, il pc si riavviera'
<Booolt> Il terminale nn si apre , l unica cosa che si apre è processi
<Booolt> Il terminale nn si apre , l unica cosa che si apre è processi
<gigirock_> processi ?
<Booolt> Si con ctrl alt e cancellare
<Booolt> È l' unico comando che prende
<gigirock_> Booolt, ctrl alt t non apre il terminale ?
<Booolt> No
<gigirock_> Booolt, ctrl alt f1 ?
<Booolt> Ok si è aperto
<gigirock_> Booolt, dal terminale sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Booolt> Mi chiede il login
<gigirock_> metti nome e password
<Booolt> Ubuntu 15.10cmq
<gigirock_> Booolt, 15 ????
<Booolt> Così appare scritto
<miomio> ciao
<miomio> a tutti
<gigirock_> Booolt, il supporto a 15\10 e' finito da tempo
<Booolt> Forse ho scritto male ma mi dice operazione e nn valida
<gigirock_> Booolt, il sistema 15.10 non e' + supportato ti consiglio una bella reinstallazione
<Booolt> Così perso tutti i dati...
<Booolt> Se entro come ospite funziona
<Booolt> Grazie cmq
<Carlin0> Booolt, se quando reinstalli la nuova versione non formatti non perdi i dati
<Italy> Hi, I downloaded last version of KUbuntu
<Italy> but this son't start on boot.
<Italy> How can I do it?
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-01
<konmae> yeah my umask got messed up so for some reason i cannot build package for a meta port i just wrote
<garann_8> most media players suck tho, I have directory structure for music management, fuck off with your libraries and fancies
<linux_probe4> esotericnonsense: how to find out next time: dpkg -S $(which ip)
<linux_probe4> OK, JSON is a third contender for coding hack.
<FroZnShiva> hollusion: the 100 percent sure data is destroyed method.  First shred the hdd/ssd into 1mm square bits device shredder then take it to a like a gold processing pit and have it dropped in and disolved.
<bkuhl_> Congratulate me.  I just had a brain fart.
<ObsidianX21> nighty-: is the http server example not enough? all you do is use `new_from_stream` instead of the other request handling
<Sigyn27> heh, thought you were saying _php_ was no longer supported
<nikc11> this snap stuff is confusing... how do i give it access to a random directory?
<SirScott4> 2420rpm on full voltage. some sensor excerpts that are a few months old all have 2600 rpm and more.
<mtty> fatpointer: Books, references, tutorials, for all levels of learning: http://isocpp.org/get-started ; https://isocpp.org/faq ; http://www.dev-hq.net/c++/ ; http://learncpp.com/ ; http://stackoverflow.com/q/388242 ; https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines ; http://cppreference.com/
<mtty> mdash: oh, that's likely the easiest, if it's a possibility, indeed :)
<pauper19> i started looking at multiplication (mod p), then switched to mod powers-of-two
<lorenzosu10> Blondie101010: Okay, then battery capacity winds down over time
<mandrake`3> ekaj: no journalctl either?
<mandrake`3> You tell me!
<aballier> a^n+b^n=/=c^n where n = 3
<aballier> AliceMeow: concepts was just mentioned as a way to control it. but you really can't possibly change the rules in c++ now. someone might be using it to sfinae something
<zkanda11> also a nazi
<zkanda11> that makes total sense
<rlmaers6> Yeah, now that sounds like a more specific question - may be someone will answer you, dka
<Zeruel92> Salve ho dei problemi a collegarmi alle rete Eduroam della mia università usando il wifi. La scheda è una RTL8188EE integrata nel portatile. Con altre reti funziona bene
<Zeruel92> Uso Ubuntu 18.04
<Chinorro10> in fact, let me try to get the exact package name
<ericst> 12h off of a single AA so they're not super-bright, but I can clearly see them at the side of the path when I come home at night
<Carlin0> Zeruel92, le realtek danno parecchi problemi
<Zeruel92> eh me ne sono accorto però non posso farci nulla questa c'è dentro XD
<Carlin0> purtroppo sono mal supportate da linux a livello di driver
<Carlin0> ma ora sei connesso Zeruel92
<Zeruel92> no sto usando una scheda di rete usb al momento
<Carlin0> ah ecco bhe mi sa che è la soluzione migliore , o cambi scheda interna o ne adotti una usb
<Mr_Pan> Zeruel92, usb esterna o con 30 euro compri una intel e le metti nel laptop al posto di quella che hai ora ...
<Carlin0> ha già la usb esterna , lo vedo connesso dal wifi del'uni
<Mr_Pan> si si
<Mr_Pan> ho visto
<Zeruel92> Sisi ho già una scheda di rete usb, un pò vecchiotta ma quanto meno si collega
<Zeruel92> speravo esistesse qualche soluzione software per risolvere
<leming2> probably doesnt exist!
<leming2> RenaRouge, cuál?
<Apoc4lypseKF> sudo apt install dolphin
<dav1xhG> hello, is it okay to ask here a general question about unix (not about kernel in particular)?
<smni> GOOD
<th3voic3bT> Like a UArray is, I guess.
<th3voic3bT> install a newer bash, or use ksh/zsh, or use find
<th3voic3bT> Aⅼlaһ is ⅾoinɡ
<d33tahAf> the_document: It was Bill's time
<Polylith_> you could write tarballs to it though, that should be safe
<dhessbD> _za1b1tsu_: thanks i'll try kitty
<vincent_cFs> Yep. What you're describing is an DMZ and the capability and difficulty level in creating one is going to depend heavily on your router.
<la-CarlinArA> Carlin0,luridissimo morto di figa trafitto a 90,hai finito di dissetarti la trachea bevendo piscio di fregna come l'ultimo degli sconfitti sfigati oppure sei cambiato e ti sei fatto una vita da quando manco io qui? disabile schifoso maledetto pezzo di merda frocio che non sei altro li mortacci tua,esci e fatti degli amici e una donna che ormai manc
<la-CarlinArA> a poco morirai solo come quel porco di gesù cristo in croce li mortacci tua
<ryuujin> che merdoso
<ryuujin-SUKKIA> ryuujin merdoso c'è quella merda paralitica di tuo babbo che marcisce sottoterra rosicato in corpo da tutti i vermi che il diavolo gli ha assemblato dal buco del culo fino alle budella mortacci tua e sua lurido zingaro merdoso pescarese figlio di troia tu e tutti gli zingari rom come te figlio di gran potentissima e lurida puttana
<kipukun> so it is stored in memory even before the main function begins
<ryuujin> ahah evvai.. ora sono famoso anchio
<geordi> MarkB2: but, probably, a apt update && apt-full-upgrade should do the trick
<segnior_> It's a command to specify which "compiler" (or in this case linter) you want to use
<APTX_yB> i'd be willing to bet https over https exists for the meta-data-hiding reason you already mentioned :(
<Carlin0-IDIOTUS> ma l'anima di quella gran puttana di tua mamma che giace morta sottoterra come l'ultima delle puttane li mortacci sua,ma ti pare che la gente vive come te in chat,senza una vita figlio di quella puttana?ti pare che siamo tutti come te che viviamo dinanzi un pc?di che fatica parli ti morisse la persona a te + cara!
<Victor-1EB> dbus is revolutionary
<keithzgVY> rotary encoder code is on 151
<Matt_YOFk> Snow-Man: After doing 1GB work_mem and vacuum: https://explain.depesz.com/s/vubg
<crash_ca> Unfortunately that's the only way to get a really good idea of what to disable.
<apus> obinoob: also what fred1807 said and check your internal network assumed wifi does not have "client isolation" on
<znmwrWx> that is the first I have heard of such a j
<defraggerKp> n2: but a nice screen and good controls
<dkeavZk> let's all keep makin shit
<cpplearnerrH> yeah same thing. still can't get it to connect
<brewmasterec> Make sense so var?
<AnarchicfV> I have apache serving regular website + files then I have couple custom go apps that I made myself
<skeezix-hfPD> try to eject it before you pull the plug next time ;)
<biniarWI> though those have i3's, 5's and 7's in them now as well
<Sentire> i was 14
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-02
<PLPD-BotXI> maybe you mean your router only does automatic updates and you want to point it to a 3rd party update server?
<jlintz> (it isn't required to 'work')
<reachfhaT> Why this is not working ?
<e0fpV> someone_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<codebytereNl> i will do that command once it is back up
<mjoldfield> solar: i'll buy it off you for 18 bing points
<rymdkarl> I trust myself, xand.
<rymdkarl> Psi-Jack: Ah, so the idea is I use borg to serialize files to the borg format, and b2 to sync 'em to BackBlaze?
<pedjaiR> /30/
<pedjaiR> is it undefined behavior to negate a char variable that holds -128?
<adrianc> ahhh im sorry
<adrianc> double-boiler'ed some wax in the microwave (pyrex with water, small bowl floating in that with wax in it), brushed that onto the sticks, then mic'd them for perhaps 20 seconds and gently wiped down.
<drkhshlu> CoJaBo: let alone the network cable. ;)
<mochiyoda_Kf> Ariakenom: is that subtle enough?
<cavallo850_> salve sono un utente kubuntu. vorrei usare un nokia smartphone come modem ma non sono riuscito a trovare il modo di connettere il pc con lo smarphone
<glpiana> cavallo850_, quale nokia? che sistema ha?
<cavallo850_> in questo momento non è qui con me e non so che modello oche sistema sia. Che dati ti occorrono per potermi aiutare? grazie
<glpiana> cavallo850_, ha sopra android o è un windows phone?
<platax> buon giorno mi potete aiutare ho istallato la versione 18.04 non riesco ad istallare i driver della stampante HP 4500 cosa devo fare
<cavallo850_> windows phone
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> povero cavallo
<glpiana> che intransigenza sto Botolo2
<glpiana> platax, la hp 4500 dovrebbe andare senza problemi su 18.04. come hai provato ad installarla?
<platax> la vede ma non mi stampa e dice che non ha driver
<glpiana> platax, riporta con precisione l'errore che ottieni. se vuoi puoi postare una immagine
<glpiana> !image | platax
<ubot-it> platax: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<platax> ok grazie ci provo
<cavallo850> non ho capito perche sono stato espulso
<Carlin0> scusa cavallo850 ma siamo invasi da spambot e Botolo2 espelle se si parla inglese , sei stato vittima innocente
<cavallo850> mah... una sorta di dittatur
<glpiana> cavallo850, mi spiace ma non conoscendo windows phone non so aiutarti. se non dicendoti di attiverne l'hotspot usb prima o dopo averlo collegato al pc
<Carlin0> cavallo850, è per rendere il canale vivibile
<cavallo850> grazie comunque a tutti. sono totalmente ignorante in materia e cercherò di essere un pò più comprensibile in seguito. purtroppo i windows phone,diversamente dagli android non sono di così immediata interpretazione.
<piapa> ciao,ù
<piapa> vorrei sapere quale versione mi consigli da installare su un portatile con 2 gb ram e 100 gb hd
<Carlin0> piapa, che cpu ha ?
<piapa> non ricordo intel sicuro
<Carlin0> è come dire ho una fiat , informati
<piapa> mi sembra un centrino
<piapa> duo
<Carlin0> lubuntu cmq
<piapa> ok
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<piapa> ho scaricato e passato su cd
<piapa> mi chiede in fase di installazione?
<piapa> la differenze è nelle funzioni in pù?
<Carlin0> la differenza è che è più leggero visto che hai hardware abbastanza scarso e vetusto
<piapa> ma le funzionalità sono le stesse delle altre versioni?
<Carlin0> ovvio cambia solo la grafica
<piapa> ok grazie
<s0_iggie> Dinosaur, Mouse, Tiger, Blue Elephant and the Fish?
<s0_iggie> ... oh maybe instead i can apply for a part-time of recording videos for OCW and get paid (a little) ...
<simon816kB> i0racle: "thank you very much" (es to en, translate.google.com)
<simon816kB> ok thanks glacial but that wont work for me, I understand you want to push your method and I can appreciate it , but for me to get the commands all figured out and then create a working make file works much better for me
<vert2fY> if it's a bug like SeepingN  suggested you can take the data and send it to apple system diagnostic did complete for me
<dnsnOk> but many things in general
<XDjackieXDkj> pnbeast: no
<XDjackieXDkj> got a zero byte file in the thrash that i cant delete
<LyndsySimonCc> what happens if you shut the VM down, run `ip addr add 2065:6c80:1:c::683:a175/48 dev viifbr0` on the host machine, and then ping it from outside?
<niko> Carlin0: not sure it make sense to deal with akick
<niko> also, with akick you can use duration
<Carlin0> just a moment niko i need google translator
<niko> >  /msg ChanServ AKICK #foo ADD *!*foo@bar.com !T 1d
<Carlin0> niko, this troll has been going on for 7 months
<niko> which troll, what i see is some botnet/spambot
<Carlin0> just a moment niko i need google translator
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> niko,  remember why you brought Sigyn here?
<niko> yes, it's because of the botnet currently hitting freenode with random quotes
<Carlin0> no no
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0's Personal spammer ...
<Carlin0> It was a long time before, the spambots started in July the troll that haunts us since March
<Carlin0> niko lgi spambot we have arranged them differently here who speaks English is kikked you and we are in white list
<Carlin0`GNURANT> ahahahahahahah Carlin0 Carlin0 ma cos'è,cos'è che dicevi prima a niko? nojo volevam savuar.. l'indiriss? ahahahahahahahahahahahah ti giuro,stavo a crepare dal ridere quando ho letto i log te lo giuro,ho riso da allora fino a mò ahahahahqhahahhah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-Mpnvzyrfo
<Carlin0`GNURANT> ahhahahqhqhhahahqhh
<Carlin0`GNURANT> coglion3
<ryuujin> niko: here is the troll carlino was talking about
<niko> i see
<mspe> well i have the answers i was hoping to get so thnx!
<mspe> VLetrmx: you think that reading data first in a buffer will change the data?
<stnly> The problem occurs when the roundtrip from the file to the index and back returns different contents than the file in the working tree
<webframpHa> what does this pattern provide?
<quadpM> i.e. render
<quadpM> Sure synx508
<jonpiM> Details are important...
<samueldmqKu> You fell for the same trap as tytan.
<mikeplus64Nt> Yes, dnsmasq
<mikeplus64Nt> Void proves that pretty well
<secondlyXe> I always felt there was no way to impress a woman like an ACM meeting.
<Baffox85> Buonasera a tutti. Ho installato la nuova versione di Ubuntu 18.04 ed ho problemi con la scheda wifi Ralink RT3290LE. In sostanza la connessione è lentissima e spesso cade. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie.
<Baffox85> Buonasera a tutti. Ho installato la nuova versione di Ubuntu 18.04 ed ho problemi con la scheda wifi Ralink RT3290LE. In sostanza la connessione è lentissima e spesso cade. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie.
<vlatombeXk> So is it required for a and b to fill the sample space?
<man_in_shacksT> yeah, thanks :)
<man_in_shacksT> egeltje_: spam
<davidstonehY> In an effort to try and force myself not to use the arrow keys, I've added 'inoremap <Left> <Nop>' and 'nnoremap <Left> <Nop>'... the only things I can't set this is the Windows 7 VDI I connect to, because for whatever reason I can't configure Win7 to allow me to hold down letter keys.
<Guest73839> @Rixon, any alternative to reddit based on activitypub?
<ahammondZy> arahael: what's that? 1970?
<ahammondZy> Let alone founding the basic laws of the field.
<geronimogarciaSz> mscs: This is just a matter of 1. figuring out if the drive is worth trying to unscramble and 2. waiting for dd to zero the thing out if it looks doable
<ZordTH> inkbottle: what exactly do you mean by “this”? do you get this error when trying to compile the package, when trying to use it, …?
<n0nadaLZ> [167.114.101.64 (CA - NetName: OVH-ARIN-8)]
<n0nadaLZ> tejr thx will look up awk
<Guest25421> What's the proper way to loop over filenames that may contain spaces?
<m4xR34L> raga qualche sonnambulo che mi aiuta.... ho bisogno di attivare il driver X.org da terminale..... questa volta l ho fatta grossa!
<H4ndyDW> sounds like the route is fine then (if it wasn't it wouldn't work at all), and therefore, something is squirrly with the other hosts.  ALTERNATELY, you've a firewall in the way
<Zipheir`> tswsl1989 : ok thanks. I prefer follow the systemd use ; it seems disk could be unmounted when using /usr/lib/systemd/system-shutdown/ called at the very end of shutdown
<winsoff> if you aren't sure query it like this "systemctl status | grep XXXX" which XXXX is the name you want to query
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-03
<DekansLZ> `sudo ubuntu-drivers list`
<DekansLZ> Meh. Never mind then. I'll port it to just using char*
<RifRaf> past.
<RifRaf> pally: Endo for example is the newtype wrapper endofunctions. (remember, an endofunction is just a function that has the same output type than input type)
<dkppq> dongcarl: If I remember. You could join the slack for dalek-cryptography where I can't forget to share. :)
<marxarelliqy> triceratux: It should be able to do it in one go just like it can take --purge
<bezabanyr> max3: What's the point of the exercise, BTW? I mean, if you're trying to add NOT VALID to CHECK constraints that are a part of CREATE TABLE statements to load data that violate those, it simply won't help, AFAIR.
<mederXA> iCookie: play at monero.win
<mederXA> Descartes, format it using mkfs.ext4
<sergio2806> ciao. ho problema con re-installazione google chrome. dopo averlo installato e usato normalmente per anni, ho avuto brillante idea di registrare su desktop icone per whatsapp-web e google calendar.
<sergio2806> improvvisamente con thunderbolt non riesco più ad aprire link nelle mail ricevute su chrome, ma funziona se definisco come browser predefinito firefox
<sergio2806> concludo che il problema è di chrome. cancello tutto completamente e reinstallo chrome ma questo mi si registra ancora come google calendar e non apre link
<sergio2806> non capisco dove restino questi file di configurazione che evidentemente non vengono cancellati
<sergio2806> helps?
<enzotib> sergio2806: nella tua home, probabilmente
<enzotib> che poi che c'entra thunderbolt?
<Mr_Pan> sergio2806> a parte quando rimuovi chrome fallo da terminale con l'opzione --purge e poi controlla nella tua home, abilitando i file nascosti, se rimane una cartella .google o .chrome .... eliminale
<sergio2806> grazie! ci prvo
<lettyul> Im still solving primitive number theory problems
<Eryn_1983_FLmY> waitpid doesn't exist.  dd ... & dd ... & dd ... & wait
<vins> buongiorno avrei un problema stavo installando ubuntu su un vecchio pc e al riavvio finita l'installazione mi da missing operating system
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | vins
<ubot-it> vins: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<vins> il pc è un eee top 1602 stavo adesso provando lubuntu cpu intel atom 1.0 ram 1gb no uefi
<Mr_Pan> vins> con quel tipo di hw solo lubuntu
<Carlin0> vins, se l'installazione si è completata puoi provare a  ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<vins> il problema che non mi fa fare nulla inserisco la penna adesso con ubuntu ultima versione 32bit su usb con unetbootin faccio partire il boot da usb e mi da missing operating system
<Carlin0> vins, unetbootin è buggato
<vins> che vuol dire
<Carlin0> se prepari la usb da win usa rufus
<Carlin0> !rufus
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<vins> no la preparo da linux
<Carlin0> ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> usa creatore dischi di avvio
<Carlin0> ma non unetbootin
<vins> sul mio pc ho mint
<Carlin0> se mint non ha creatore dischi di avvio cerca etcher
<Carlin0> quello va bene
<Carlin0> https://etcher.io/
<Wizord> Furai: i don't normally accept private messages, if you can't post it here, please resend (i've set a temporary exception).
<fabio_cc-TERRONE> Carlin0 FIGLIO DI LURIDISSIMA E GRANDIOSISSIMA PUTTANA,SEI IL PEGGIOR PARASSITA SOCIALE CHE LA STORIA REPUBBLICANA RICORDI DAL DOPOGUERRA IN POI LI MORTACCI TUA,HAI RACCONTATO AGLI ASSENTI LA TUA PERFORMANCE DI IERI QUI COL Niko? NOJO VOLEVAM SAVUAR L'INDIRISS? MA TI RENDI CONTO DI QUANTO SEI DISABILE? TE NE RENDI CONTO,COGLIONE?
<Botolo> !caps | fabio_cc-TERRONE
<ubot-it> fabio_cc-TERRONE: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ryuujin> Carlin0: mi unbanni please? mi sa che ho triggerato botolo :D
<vins> carlin0 sei un mito grazie
<funky1_> I'd rather just type the app name in the terminal as I do in linux
<Watcher7vx> (by default)
<Watcher7vx> maybe not
<Soriken> @Lizards|Work but the knowledge of traditional 3d printer is must for learning railscore - aint it?
<libracious> rebase dev/master..dev/topic-1 onto master in a new branch topic-1
<chkebm> just the exterior appearance change here requires it
<hpj> before and during
<sdfgsd> I'm glad the Eagles finally got one
<Dad`BY> puta ka gilmore tingnan mo na kung meron
<Dad`BY> vscode != Visual Studio
<polux36Pv> I may be wrong though
<EvanCarrollwX> and I agree that it buy little advantage anyway to have a clean graph
<hhwatson> when someone send a patch and the patch is accepted
<kartakMO> they're both the same
<golden_receiverG> that's how that works, too
<adriantoT> BluesKaj, 1999 is when RedHat 9 was turning into Fedora Cor e 1.
<mwoodson> I found one thread about it on the web, which was talking about it being a bug in X11 and that it's fixed in a new version, but I don't want to upgrade X11 just to run a qt application... Can that really be necessary?
<madnight> What is that, Ruby?
<madnight> Aleric: whom are you talking to?
<CelelibiCM> you loose a bit of the "distributed" component of git.
<andrea1969> buonasera a tutti
<enzotib> !viao | andrea1969
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'viao'
<enzotib> !ciao | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andrea1969> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per sistemare le partizioni di ubuntu.Sono giorni che installo e disinstllo perchè si blocca all'avvio
<enzotib> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<andrea1969> xubuntu 16.04 ram 2 gb. imac . posso dare qualche messaggio da terminale per il dettaglio hardware?
<enzotib> andrea1969, no, spiega il problema
<andrea1969> ti allego la schermata delle partizioni. il problema dovrebbe esser nei flag. per allegare la schermata uso pastebin ma mi escono dei codici anziche la schermata..
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andrea1969> http://prntscr.com/l1tm2g
<andrea1969> Grazie intanto
<Mr_Pan> perche' 2 partizioni swap  ?
<Mr_Pan> 1 mb ...
<Mr_Pan> 1,99 GB
<Mr_Pan> non hai /home separata  ?
<andrea1969> la partizione da 1 mb é sempre presente. Anche reistallando il sistema operativo. ho provato a seguire le istruzioni https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=614755
<andrea1969> formattata e cambiata la denominazione in swap
<andrea1969> Adesso sono in modalità provvisoria con il pc
<andrea1969> questo è quello che esce da terminale digitando     sudo blkid && cat /etc/fstab
<andrea1969> http://prntscr.com/l1tota
<andrea1969> io qui ho alzato le mani...
<w0ls0nCU> It's down already
<andrea1969> Vi confermo che non é un problema hardware. dopo l'installazione si avvia. faccio gli aggiormenti scaricando i nuovi kernel e si blocca dopo un pò
<andrea1969> almeno credo.
<Carlin0> andrea1969, scrivi il comando che ora ti posto e poi metti qui il link che ti esce come risposta
<Carlin0> andrea1969, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<andrea1969> http://termbin.com/rfeq
<andrea1969> Carlin0: http://termbin.com/rfeq
<Carlin0> visto andrea1969 è roba un po vecchiotta ma dovrebbe ancora andare abbastanza
<andrea1969> lo so.
<andrea1969> per mia figlia va bene
<andrea1969> aggiungo che é un imac
<Carlin0> andrea1969, vediamo un'altra cosa
<Carlin0> !vedisources | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<andrea1969> http://termbin.com/lle6d
<Carlin0> andrea1969, cosa vuol dire : faccio gli aggiornamenti e si blocca dopo un po almeno credo
<Carlin0> si blocca o no ?
<andrea1969> installo ed il sistema parte. faccio gli aggiornamenti softwre, di soltio si aggiorna anche il kernel. Al riavvio carica qualcosa e poi si blocca. Schermata nera e nn va più aavanti
<andrea1969> adesso sono in recovery mode
<Carlin0> allora intanto il processore supporta il 64 bit quindi non capisco perchè hai installato la 32
<Carlin0> aspè che cerco un link ...
<andrea1969> Non pensavo.
<andrea1969> a me il dubbio, considerando che é un pc del 2006 non é proprio venuto
<Carlin0> il dubbio è che siccome dici che il problema nasce quando aggiorni il kernel io proverei a installare la versione col kernel 4.4 che si aggiorna per la sicurezza ma non avanza di versione
<andrea1969> come faccio?
<Carlin0> andrea1969, prova a scaricare e installare questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> è anche a 64 bit
<andrea1969> ho immagini di xubuntu 18.04 lubunu 16.04 xubuntu 16.04 ma tutte a 32 bit.
<Carlin0> ti ho passato un link scarica da li
<Carlin0> quella che hai installato tu è la 16.04.4
<andrea1969> scarico, immagine disco e nuova instllazione. corretto?
<Carlin0> si prova a installare quella
<Carlin0> non dovrebbe darti problemi con gli aggiornamenti
<andrea1969> la 16.04 prima lavora sul pc. senza problemi. avanzamento a 18.04 e amen. sono iniziati i problemi
<andrea1969> *lavorava
<Carlin0> ah ma tu non avanzare di versione
<Carlin0> la 16.04 ha supporto ancora fino ad aprile 2021
<andrea1969> con il senno del poi mi taglierei le mani !
<Carlin0> tieni quella senza avanzare di versione
<andrea1969> sono 4 giorni che smanetto come un deficiente
<andrea1969> quando arrivo a voi sono alla frutta.
<Carlin0> non sempre l'ultima versione è la cosa migliore , sopratutto su hardware vecchiotto
<andrea1969> ok. scarico e riprovo.
<Carlin0> si ma non avanzare di versione
<andrea1969> Grazie e speriamo bene
<Carlin0> tieni la 16.04
<andrea1969> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<andrea1969> E' corretto? Non mi si apre.
<Carlin0> a me funziona il link è giusto ti scarica direttamente la iso
<andrea1969> sono andato su un altro pc. provo da quello. Grazie
<andrea1969> buona serata
<viceee> un aiuto per impostare ip fisso al pc
<viceee> ubuntu 18.04
<uebizy> Or maybe a .gitignore inside .idea for 'caches' would do the trick. I recall there's a couple of different roads you can take, either way.
<mahlonEH> tdm4: Thanks. But, I haven't found much information on how to use it to connect, IPSEC being as complex as it is. Instead, I did find mention that npppd is used to set up a server and not a client.
<gudmund> Like it's personal that I see a use for it
<viceee> mi leggete?
<r4ss> ti leggiamo
<viceee> ok grazie,  qualcuno che mi può aiutare a mettere ip fisso?
<r4ss> viceee, sei connesso col cavo o wifi?
<viceee> wifi
<r4ss> apri editor delle connessioni
<viceee> r4ss:  grazie mille, ho fatto adesso riavvio e vedo se rimane fisso
<marshallplace> if you really just need the hardware video codec and you have a commercial application, perhaps there are "GPUs" that are more video codec and less GPU
<NDPTAL85iX> note: if you copy your files and delete the originals, you don't have a backup anymore
<illwieckz> running the select a second time takes less than 1s, but due to my use case, repeated queries are unlikely to happen
<mangavalkus> but i can create schematics and build pcbs
<yolpe> ciao, non riesco a scaricare il pacchetto virtualbox-ext-pack da sinamptyc mi da questo errore " E: Internal Error, No file name for virtualbox-ext-pack:i386 "
<yolpe> sembra essere riuscito da terminale apt-grt......
<yolpe> notte  a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-04
<Ingmaryv> thats how you know that they're legit
<TReKyY> Snipa deserves it
<t_storshoofq> protip, if you're a 90lb sorority girl don't take a great dane to the dog park
<bonevY> #bash has one #
<greppylH> tibbs: fpc meting will happen? there was no agenda on th ML
<justinmcp> it actually runs better there anyway, and you can vga passthrough a video card to it if need be
<rhambyhi> [ERROR] Can't find messagefile '/usr/share/mysql/errmsg.sys'  <---- wat
<rhambyhi> hmmm i'm not comfortable with regex.
<brosef> they only offer 10 on the latest
<jerCG> so... now you have a shitty laptop running macOS badly
<Dr_Jazzvu> the design will never be perfect, even if they can hide it
<talthoff_>   *ptr (defer operator )
<talthoff_> bye guys. Sorry for being a retard and wasting all of your time.
<IBM1024> buongiorno a tutti
<ikwildrpepperSA> whats ctrl-X/^x mode?
<ikwildrpepperSA> but the stack is just literally having a pointer to the top of the stack and subtracting n from that pointer to allocate n bytes on the stack
<Guest12051> fujisan: it was
<carmine89> buongiorno sono nuovo su ubuntu complimenti davvero fantastico
<carmine89> avrei un problema con un installazione
<glpiana> carmine89, esponi il problema
<carmine89> sto testando l installazione su un notebook senza hd utilizzando una chiavetta da 32 gb ho creato l iso di avvio con l apposito programma su un altro pc con ubuntu
<carmine89> ho problemi nel gestire le partizioni
<Mr_Pan> carmine89, in che senso  ?
<carmine89> ovvero quando esce la schermata con le partizioni non riesco ad impostarle quando vado avanti mi dice impossibilke creare larea di swap
<Mr_Pan> xarma dove vuoi crearle  ?   hai appena scritto che ha hd ...
<Mr_Pan> che NON hai hd su quel laptop...
<carmine89> esatto non ho hd
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, vorresti instalalre sulla usb ?
<glpiana> carmine89, e se non hai hd dove vuoi installare?
<carmine89> esatto
<Mr_Pan> fattibile ma non puoi installare da/sulla stessa chiavetta ..
<carmine89> ahhhh perfetto
<Mr_Pan> come minimo devi usare la usb di instalalzione e una seconda chiavetta dove eseguire effettivamente l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> le prestazion saranno non al top ... lo sai questo ?
<carmine89> quindi con due chiavette una la uso per la iso ed una come hd giusto
<Mr_Pan> si
<glpiana> sì
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ma perche´ ti serve installare  ?   non puoi utilizzare la modalitá live!?
<carmine89> sisi lo so che non sara il top ma il pc e molto vecchio lo utilizzo per esperimenti per fare esperienza
<carmine89> modalita live sarebbe modalita prova giusto
<Mr_Pan> bene buon lavoro
<Mr_Pan> carmine89, si esatto
<carmine89> sisi e proprio come lo sto utilizzando ora sto scrivendo da quel pc
<carmine89> per ora grazie mille corro a testare!
<Mr_Pan> ok
<maddybutt> copy the files the BRANCH had
<valkyr1evZ> Mark UP SYNTAX MAN
<Botolo> !caps | valkyr1evZ
<ubot-it> valkyr1evZ: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<valkyr1evZ> madLyfe: you also are completely misreading its output
<akrautXl> and they go soft
<m4xR34L> ragazzi sono su ubuntu 16 con i3. non riesco a far partire un .desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart possibile che i3 non supporta demoni? non va nemmeno su .config/autostart
<gigirock> m4xR34L: ma perche' devi farli partire tu ?
<m4xR34L> gigirock: non devo farlo partire io, dovrebbe partire da solo ma non va :(
<gigirock> m4xR34L: che de usi ?
<m4xR34L> sono su i3
<gigirock> m4xR34L: i3 cosa
<m4xR34L> TWM
<m4xR34L> tiling windows manager
<m4xR34L> mi ha cacciato il bot
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/I3
<m4xR34L> Carlino: grazie mille me lo leggo subito
<gigirock> io parlo solo di de dopo il 1980
<gigirock> se uno sceglie i3 significa che ha voglia di autopunirsi
<gigirock> Carlin0: la classifica inversa dei de ?
<jalntED> nemo: i don't suppose you can have your dns log queries
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-05
<golive> ciao a tutti
<KralianmJ> please no maor battery talk
<mr_zeus> The ex-owner was the director of a builders' company.
<Ustin_LVO> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gniz2VKqXjU the flooded Tesla moto, continued
<theandromedanXT> <msmith> <https://hellogiggles.com/news/man-found-cat-birth-under-bed/>
<theandromedanXT> that shit was cool
<greybotNx> idk it worked for me, though my wubi thing is like 4 years old
<Guest19241> J_Darnley: better get used to x z and only 2 dimensions
<iwamatsuYA> DropBear save yourself from chrome with something else
<Sergio97> Ho scaricato Ubuntu 18.04 su un vecchio computer fisso che mi hanno regalato. A questo computer manca il ricevitore di rete wireless ? Sapete consigliarmene uno compatibile con questa versione di Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Sergio97, io avevo preso un edimax su amazon. se trovo il prodotto te lo linko
<glpiana> Sergio97, https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B003MTTJOY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Sergio97> Grazie mille!
<attilioQZ> perform a positive proof for pretty much anything. :-D
<djmochfh> whats up with the perl and gary meme
<djmochfh> YEah, right now you have a double-nat, which is a PITA.
<gnupluslinuxJU> Otherwise there isn't crap on my phone I really care about.
<Molt> I'd been looking at that earlier. Oh, and there's a weird asymmetry. there's a string_to_array(), but not a string_to_table()
<smolacV> whats up with the perl and gary meme
<r4ss>  /msg NickServ CERT ADD 28ad372f93661f91fcb1f7fb1e7879244054f32b
<chrismlsX> hello. IRC CHAT : WWW.GREEKCHAT.EU
<chrismlsX> XenServer doesn't have that module built in by default apparantly.
<bawiggahI> models don't want me
<viceee> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 in un notebook samsung r530  non mi funziona l'illuminazione dello shermo
<glpiana> viceee, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=397130 <--- soluzione datata ma potrebbe funzionare. magari provala all'avvio prima di rendere la modifica a grub definitiva
<wizonesolutionsu> dude12312414: Yes, thank you.
<wizonesolutionsu> I have a USB cable being used for charging... should be 2A. Thought I could wind some wire around the cable and measure a voltage... have something like 50 turns and can't get even a μV
<ICEGIRL83> Ciao a tutti sono nuova e vorrei un approfondimento
<cb> 6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54
<Guest41414> yeha that's what I understood
<TINETTA88> Ciao a tutti! chiedo gentilmente aiuto per risolvere un problema.
<AJ_78> ciao a tutti sono nuovo e vorrei degli aprofondimenti su alcuni sistemi operativi
<TINETTA88> a chi posso chiedere?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | TINETTA88 AJ_78
<ubot-it> TINETTA88 AJ_78: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<AJ_78> ok
<enzotib> AJ_78, qui solo Ubuntu, però
<Mr_Pan> AJ_78, sei invecchiata di 5 anni in 1 minuto ?! :P
<AJ_78> il mio pc datato e un Fujitsu Siemens 60gb con una ram da 1 gb con processore AMD ATHLON XP-M 32 bit la velocita della scheda e di 266MGZho istallato Xubuntu 12.40 con solo 2 programmi Jdownloader e Qbittoren pero firefox va arilento nelle pagine aperte avevo provato Lubuntu 14.04 ma firefox andava in crash dopo istallazione e bloccavatutte le oper
<AJ_78> azioni volevo provare il PUPPY LINUX ma non so quale release scegliere sempre per 32 bit voi cosa dite ....grazie
<TINETTA88> Ho Ubuntu 14.04. Il problema è il seguente: in pratica non ricordo la password dell'utente amministratore. Ora sono nell'account ospite e per sbloccare mi si chiede la password che non so come recuperare dal terminale accedendo come ospite. Non capisco praticamente nulla di questo sistema operativo, ma devo accedere come amministratore per accedere
<TINETTA88>  a tutti i dati del mio pc ( il mio ex ragazzo tempo fa mi mise Ubuntu per alleggerire un pc parecchio lento). Ora vorrei sapere se è fattibile recuperare la password o crearne una nuova seguendo vostre indicazioni. Ve ne sarei grata.Grazie
<ryuujin> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ryuujin> TINETTA88: leggi la guida
<ryuujin> !chat | AJ_78
<ubot-it> AJ_78: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> AJ_78: puppy linux non su questo canale. Qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<AJ_78> perfavore dai datemi una mano
<ryuujin> AJ_78: come ho detto, la tua richiesta in questo canale e' fuori tema. Puoi entrare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<TINETTA88> ho letto la guida, e provato a seguirla e a questo punto credo che da imbranata o ho commesso qualche errore, o non so che problema ci sia, perchè non sono riuscita a risolvere.
<TINETTA88> comunque grazie =)
<TINETTA88> in pratica quando inserisco passwd "nomeutente" mi comprare la scritta " non è permesso vedere o cambiare le informazioni sulla password di x"
<TINETTA88> se seguo la stessa procedura per l'altro utente mi comprare "inserire nuova password" e ok, ma a me serve avere quella dell'amministratore al cui altrimenti non saprei come accedere.
<enzotib> TINETTA88, l'altro utente è nel gruppo "sudo"?
<enzotib> TINETTA88, lo puoi verificare scrivendo "id" nel terminale e vedendo se tra i gruppi c'è anche "sudo"
<TINETTA88> perdona, ovvero?
<TINETTA88> invece per il root cosa devo inserire?
<enzotib> TINETTA88, fa quello che ti dico, please
<enzotib> poi viene anche root
<TINETTA88> si è nel gruppo sudo. Cioè io sono entrata con "sudo"
<TINETTA88> ora se inserisco root mi dice che il programma root non è attualmente installato, e per utilizzarlo occorre chiedere all'amministratore di installare il pacchetto "root-system-bin ecc ecc" -.-'
<TINETTA88> ora seguo quello che mi dici. Ti ascolto.
<Carlin0> TINETTA88, mi sa che non hai letto attentamente la guida , devi avviare in recovery mode
<enzotib> TINETTA88, comunque, se l'utente è nel gruppo sudo, puoi fare comandi da amministratore mettendo il comando sudo davanti
<enzotib> TINETTA88, per esempio: sudo passwd
<TINETTA88> vero, ho tralasciato il passaggio per utilizzare la modalità ripristino, mannaggia.
<Guest85319> getting error "  proxy "“tor”" not found for server "torcg", cannot connect"
<TINETTA88> Scusate, in pratica dal menu Grub mi si apre successivamente una finestra a sfondo nero con la seguente scritta " Ripristino errori di Windows". Avvio di windows non riuscito.Il problema potrebbe esser dovuto a una modifica recente apportata all'hardware o al software"
<Carlin0> TINETTA88, ma che centra windows ?
<TINETTA88> Ubuntu è stato installato a parte ma io avrei anche windows, che dava problemi, quindi entrambi i sistemi.
<gigirock_> Carlin0: ha sminkiato il bootloader
<TINETTA88> cazzo ne so scusate il termine che centra windows qui...
<Mr_Pan> decisamente
<Mr_Pan> !parolacce
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'parolacce'
<Mr_Pan> TINETTA88, calma
<TINETTA88> cioè no vabbè....sono calma! ancora ahahaha
<Mr_Pan>  TINETTA88 come sei messa ora li non riuscirai a ricavarne nulla
<gigirock_> TINETTA88: che windows su quella macchina ?
<Mr_Pan> porta il computer a qualcuno in gradi di far eil lavoro per te
<TINETTA88> immaginavo...... non ricordo che versione fosse sinceramente. Risale a un pò di tempo fa. 7 anni
<TINETTA88> chiedo solamente se secondo voi sistemare la cosa è una roba complessa/costosa?
<AJ_78> cerco Mr_pan
<Mr_Pan> AJ_78,
<Mr_Pan> TINETTA88, se lo sai fare no ...
<AJ_78> scusa ma non so cosa e successo
<gigirock_> AJ_78: scrivi "/j #ubuntu-it-chat" senza virgolette
<Carlin0> TINETTA88, sapendolo fare ci vanno 2 minuti
<AJ_78> dove devo scriverlo scusami ma sono un po impedito
<TINETTA88> okay, vi ringrazio! Io vorrei solo riuscire ad accedere come amministratore, recuperare tutti i dati. Togliere Ubuntu, e aggiornare ad una versione piu recente di windows. Spero bene.Non posso spenderci, perciò vedrò di trovare qualcuno che può veneirmi incontro. Buon lavoro a tutti, e buon fine settimana! ciaociao
<gigirock_> AJ_78: dove stai scrivendo adesso
<AJ_78> ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock_> AJ_78: scrivi "/j #ubuntu-it-chat" senza virgolette!!!!!
<thunderrdTf> Nice in here today.
<thelinuxguyMd> now I'm a beta aswell
<sssilveroF> won't that just pull from my origin
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-06
<asjoLX> tomorrow__: I want to like go, but I just hate typing := all the time.
<BuckTurg-> lol.... exactly 12V won't turn the mosfet on due to the Vth being 12V
<Radio2210> Buongiorno a tutti
<Radio2210> qualcuno mi sa dire come installare manualmente gli aggiornamenti? perchè dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento nn mi installa i pacchetti e non mi rileva ppiù il modulo wifi..avevo già avuto questo problema e avevo ridolto installando gli aggiornmenti dal terminal
<Radio2210> solo che non so come si fa
<Radio2210> grazie
<Radio2210> smanettando un po' mi dice che non è rilevata un'estensione wifi
<Radio2210> sapete dirmi come risolvere?
<Guest67269> okay, that is the reason? but i think this all are executing in the same environment shopt -s extglob && shopt -s | grep extglob && PATTERN="!(exe_how)" && rm /home/bipul/bin/usr/lib/"$PATTERN"
<Radio2210> nessuno mi può aiutare please?
<Carlin0> Radio2210, per aggiornare dai il comando sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Radio2210> fatto
<Radio2210> non e' cambiato nulla
<Radio2210> con il comando iwconfig mi dice questo
<Radio2210> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW7JvKED2IV
<Carlin0> Radio2210, lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<Radio2210> http://termbin.com/cde9
<Carlin0> Radio2210, dpkg -l | grep bcm
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<Radio2210> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh17WEXrxPfm
<Carlin0> Radio2210, e invece dpkg -l | grep b43
<Radio2210> niente
<Radio2210> premetto che adesso sono collegato via cavo..
<Carlin0> quindi hai installato i driver proprietari per la scheda wifi potresti provare a levare quelli e mettere i driver open per vedere se va meglio
<Radio2210> Aspetta..forse ho trovato qualcosa
<Radio2210> avevo sbagliato il comando upgrade
<Radio2210> dovevo mettere la lettera f
<Radio2210> ora sta intsallando altra roba
<Carlin0> f ?
<Radio2210> sudo apt -f upgrade
<Radio2210> anzichè sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> -f installa dipendenze mancanti
<Mr_Pan> -y conferma in automatico
<Radio2210> c'erano 4 pacchetti danneggiati
<Mr_Pan> -f cerca di risolvere problmemi
<Radio2210> sta scaricando un po' di aggiornamenti che risultavano corrotti...boh..
<Carlin0> lascialo fare
<Radio2210> si si
<Radio2210> ha finito
<Radio2210> come faccio ha sapere se ha risolto il problema?
<Carlin0> vedi se funziona il wifi ?
<Radio2210> devo staccare il cavo
<Radio2210> provo e ritorno
<Radio2210> Risolto!! :D
<Radio2210> Grazie mille a tutti!!
<vincianki> BryanWB: how about APFS?
<vincianki> !give nilspin geordi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simd99> ho un problema non riesco ad installare microsoft office 2013. Husato playonlinux ma mi dice che si è verificato un errore fatale in playonlinux ed il processo di installazione è bloccato.
<hashworksQF> varesa: i cant scale my VPS once i install them.. can't image them... etc no "cloud" storage devices none of that.
<Mr_Pan> simd99> office ... playonlinux ?? uhhmmm
<Mr_Pan> simd99> perché vorresti usare office 2013 con ubuntu  ?
<HaaTaYt> wraeth: unpacking of multilib toolchain from tarball?
<HaaTaYt> Just doubleclick the url to copy it?
<simd99> perchè mi trovo più comodo
<martingc> i mean, why does each host need 30 ips ?
<zeirisXU> pitti, ok
<zeirisXU> in the launcher
<Andrea1969> Buonasera a tutti
<Andrea1969> Avevo chiesto il vostro aiuto un paio di giorni fa. Dopo l'installazione di Xubuntu il sistema funzionav e si avviava regolamente. Apeena facevo gli aggiornamenti al successivo riavvio si bloccava. Al momento lo uso solo con gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza. lancio il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade aggiorno anche il kernel?
<Andrea1969> Non é aggiornato ma funziona....
<Binake> I find my Haskell understanding 'jumps' occasionally.
<Andrea1969> scusate chiedevo se utilizzo il comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade aggiorno anche il kernel?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Andrea1969> ma esiste la possibilità di aggiornare i pacchetti senza farlo anche per il kernel?
<Andrea1969> vorrei instllare progranni tipo gparted e se non aggiorno i pachetti non riesco
<Andrea1969> Mr_Pan: ;-))
<enzotib> Andrea1969, anche se aggiorni il kernel, se poi non dovesse funzionare all'avvio puoi scegliere il kernel vecchio
<Mr_Pan> Andrea1969> se prorpio vuoi bloccare il kernel alla versione attuale
<Mr_Pan> si puo'fare in diversi modi
<Mr_Pan> via terminale
<Mr_Pan> via gestore dei pacchetti
<Andrea1969> Mi debbo spiegare meglio.
<Andrea1969> Avevo la 16.04 che funzionava. Ho fatto aggiornamnto alla nuova lts 18.04. Sparita la connessione.
<Andrea1969> Dopo avervi contattato ho spianato tutto. La connessione ritrovata ma dopo il primo aggiornamento il pc si bloccava
<Andrea1969> Con Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Linux Mint
<mrusQl> Microbe: suuuure, and then, you'd write scripts just like migrations for the "diffs", BUT unlike database migrations, it would be madness to run them all from the beginning instead of directly the "last working configuration" because of gas costs
<mrusQl> Error creating pull request: Unprocessable Entity (HTTP 422)
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-07
<SamHoustonNe> to read corresponding lines from different files?
<SamHoustonNe> you think nuclear isn't subsidized by the tax payer?
<akilsdonk> with .close()
<akilsdonk> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Botolo> !caps | akilsdonk
<ubot-it> akilsdonk: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<bendy> ciao a tutti, mi dite se c'è qualche differenza tra un hd e ssd nell'installare ubuntu??
<enzotib> non credo proprio
<bendy> non credi ci sia differenza? procedo come col hd quindi?
<enzotib> sì
<bendy> grazie
<davide> ciao
<frank> irc://irc.globalirc.net/GlobaL-CreW
<andrea1969> Buongiorno a tutti.
<andrea1969> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per il ripristino del grub. Ho pasticciato sopra..Avvaindo il pc mi viene una schermata con il comando grub. come il prompt del terminale. Sono in live con un cd..
<enzotib> !ripristino | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<enzotib> !grub | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<andrea1969> enzotib:  !grub é un comando?
<andrea1969> posso provare con la reinstallazione. Ho un dubbio sulle partizioni. non riesco a modicare la 0 in particolare. Non vorrei che fosse di ostacolo al ripristino.
<andrea1969> Potreste indicarmi il modo per fare l'upload dell'immagine delle mie partizioni? Vorre, corteemtne, che qualcuno gli desse un occhiata. Poi provo a risolvere come da istruzioni. Grazie
<enzotib> andrea1969: !grub è un comando per il bot che ti segnala la guida
<enzotib> andrea1969: quindi segui la guida per il ripristino
<andrea1969> Sto provando a modificare da file /etc/default/grub da 0 a 1 (partizione con flag bios_grub ma mi restituisce un errore"/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'."
<andrea1969> Fa niente. Grazie.
<IBM1024> Salve a tutti! una settimana fa avevo chiesto consigli per installare Lubuntu su un vecchio ibm NO PAE,
<IBM1024> Alla fine, ci son riuscito da solo :D quindi un grande applauso per cortesia visto che sono una sega con ubu
<IBM1024> Ora, sono arrivato al problema numero 2734127123, ergo, non mi riconosce la chiavetta TIM, essenziale per chi deve usare questo pc
<IBM1024> Consigli su come procedere?
<IBM1024> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBQ49J8BEC3
<IBM1024> Qui il risultato di sudo lsusb
<IBM1024> AAA qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi con installazione di chiavetta tim su lubuntu?
<enzotib> IBM1024: hai provato a inserirla?
<arco> buonasera a tutti devo installate
<arco> buonasera a tutti devo installare la stampante brother dcp-j315w non riesco a installarla chi mi puo' dare la procedura dal terminale
<viceee> ciao a tutti, ubuntu 18.04 samsung R530 notebook, problema luminosità display che non si regola, vi avevo già chiesto aiuto (ma forse non c'era nessuno disponibile ) eccomi qui ad aggiornarvi sul mio problema,  cercando su google qualcuna avrebbe risolto utilizzando xbacklight, quindi l'ho installato e funziona però al riavvio ritorna di default sc
<viceee> uro, quindi vi chiedo se conoscete un modo per farlo funzionare con i programmi di default di ubuntu , oppure se la soluzione nel mio caso è installare xbacklight esisterebbe un modo per fissare la luminosità al 100% allavvio del pc?  grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> viceee> ti conviene aggiungere xbacklight nelmenu di Avvio
<Mr_Pan> cerca nel menu applicazioni avvio e aggiungi manualmente xbacklight -set xx (dove xx saraa'un numero tra 0 e 100)
<Mr_Pan> cosi partira'automaticamente all avvio del computer
<viceee> Mr_Pan:  grazie, adesso provo (non so come si fa , lo cerco sulla wiki)
<viceee> ho cercato di trovare come accedere al menu applicazioni avvio per aggiungere xbacklight, ma di default su ubuntu 18.04 non trovo come fare(ho guardato nelle impostazioni)  devo installare qualcosa ?
<viceee> Mr_Pan:  ci sono riuscito, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-09-30
<mmystic> ciao
<HP15> Un saluto a tutti! Chi può darmi una mano con l'installazione su supporto USB?
<Lookatcaso> Salve, non riesco a installare ubuntu. Nel momento in cui la schermata "tipo di installazione" mi domanda di scegliere la partizione, non trova quella da 40 gb che avevo preparatoprecedentemente
<Carlin0> Lookatcaso, devi scegliere altro e dargliela a mano
<Lookatcaso> Come opzioni ho solo /dev/sdb
<Lookatcaso> Che diventa spazio libero ma di 4 gb e non capisco perché
<Carlin0> Lookatcaso, apri un terminale e dai il comando sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> poi metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Lookatcaso
<ubot-it> Lookatcaso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Lookatcaso> Ma esco dall'installazione?
<Nobushi> Salve a tutti. Avrei un quesito da farvi. H ola versione 16.04 di Ubuntu installata sul mio pc, adesso, all' accensione mi appare una finestra con il messaggio per passare alla versione 18.04.2. Io vorrei rimanere con l' attuale versione installata perchè funziona bene e i driver dei dispositivi sono correttamente installati. Vorrei chiedervi se posso rimanere ancora con questa versione, se ritenete necessario di installare la
<Nobushi>  nuova versione posso installarla sopra a quella già installata, senza fare formattazione? Grazie
<David771> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<David771> Nobushi la 16.04, che ho anche io, ha il supporto fino a Aprile 2021
<Nobushi> LTS
<David771> fino ad aprile 2021 puoi andare così, come del resto faccio io. è una LTS
<David771> Nobushi: se ti va bene lasciala pure
<Nobushi> va benissimo
<David771> su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto puoi vedere quando termina il supporto di Ubuntu (non derivate)
<Nobushi> quando si dovrà installare la nuova versione LTS, si può fare tramite aggiornamento senza formattare l' hd?
<David771> anche io faccio l'avanzamento, così si chiama, verso la fine del supporto. Non formatta nulla l'avanzamento ma potrebbero esserci dei problemi ma puoi sempre nel 2021 venire quì
<Nobushi> ok, grazie
<David771> i problemi i solito ci sono quando si hanno dei PPA o altre configurazioni non standard
<Nobushi> come faccio a vedere i PPA?
<David771> li devi aver aggiunti tu, non vengono da soli. sono dei repository non ufficiali
<David771> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<David771> c'è comunque un wiki anche per l'avanzamento
<David771> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<David771> ma intanto ci vediamo all'inizio del 2021 al massimo
<Nobushi> ho diversi ppa installati, devo disabilitarli?
<David771> è consigliabile farlo prima dell'avanzamento come scritto nel wiki che ho messo: 'L'uso di pacchetti da repository non ufficiali o PPA (Personal Packages Archive) esterni può compromettere il processo di avanzamento' ;-)
<David771> per me: obbligatorio quando nel 2021 farai l'avanzamento. imho
<Nobushi> ok, questo è un buon cosniglio, speriamo che me ne ricordi :-)
<David771> i volontari sono quì per aiutarti nel caso
<Nobushi> si lo so, grazie
<Nobushi> una buona serata
<David771> prego, anche a te
<David771> comunque di da supporto solamente per i repository ufficiali
<David771> *si da
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-01
<Lookatcaso> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco a risorvere il problema dell'installazione
<Lookatcaso> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco a risorvere il problema dell'installazione
<lflfflp7> ciao a tutti ragazzi una questione al volo
<lflfflp7> che distro consigliate per questo pc ,
<lflfflp7> intel Celeron N3050 (2M Cache, up to 2.16 GHz), Intel HD Graphics, 2GB DDR3L, 32 GB eMMC,
<lflfflp7> ubuntu?
<Carlin0> lubuntu o xubuntu lts
<lflfflp7> ubuntu?
<lflfflp7> troppo strestto?
<Carlin0> troppo pesante IMHO
<Carlin0> per quel hardware
<lflfflp7> xfce non mi fa impazzire come grafica
<lflfflp7> altre alternative?
<Carlin0> cpu scarsa e poca ram
<lflfflp7> linux mint?
<Carlin0> se vuoi metti ubuntu ma sarà un chiodo
<lflfflp7> no no
<lflfflp7> volevo un os performante e graficamente accettabile
<lflfflp7> lubuntu e xfce li ho provati .. nulla di che
<Carlin0> vuoi un os peformante cambia pc ...
<lflfflp7> e' stato un regalo, come portatile lo trovo comodissimo per l'università
<lflfflp7> il mio pc è il fisso di casa , pero volevo ottimizzare le prestazioni in mobilità
<vinz> buonasera , ho un servizio sulla porta 5000 su ubuntu server , ma funziona solo in locale dal computer host ; come faccio a far utilizzare tale servizio anche dagli altri all'interno della stessa rete?
<Lookatcaso> salve, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere... "nessun adattatore wifi trovato2
<Lookatcaso> "
<marcolino> ciao a tutti
<marcolino> chi è disposto ad aiutarmi? ho un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu
<marcolino> il pc ha un bios uefi e fino a che non ho impostato il bios con legacy neanche mi si avviava la pen
<marcolino> dopo aver installato lubuntu
<marcolino> mi si accende e mi visualizza il boot menu
<marcolino> che posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-02
<loop2000> ciao ho visto un video su youtube di uno che chiama ubuntu uculu, dice che ubuntu è inutile praticamente, ora che windows 7 finisce di ricevere aggiornamenti pensavo di usarlo ma quel video mi ha demoralizzato
<loop2000> ci posso giocare ai videogiochi su ubuntu? lui dice di no
<loop2000> :D
<loop2000> ma voi al posto di irc oggi cosa usate? youporn?
<Minoski85> Ciao a tutti, non so se qualcuno qui può aiutarmi...installando Xubuntu 18.04 LTS con USB su disco meccanico funziona tutto, mentre se utilizzo esattamente la stessa procedura con un SSD (appena installato nel mio Asus EEE PC 1201HA), l'installazione sembra andare a buon fine ma quando faccio il boot da SSD, rimane in schermata nera e l'unica cosa
<Minoski85> che posso fare e premere il pulsante di spegnimento; la cosa strana è che poco prima di spegnersi compare il logo di Xubuntu, a riprova del fatto che qualcosa è stato installato...
<Carlin0> Minoski85, come hai preparato la usb ?
<Minoski85> unetbootin
<Minoski85> non credo possa essere un problema della chiavetta, perché con il disco meccanico funziona tutto alla perfezione
<Carlin0> è buggato , prova a rifarla con etcher
<Minoski85> provo subito
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Minoski85> secondo te è solo un caso che la prima installazione su hard disk sia andata a buon fine?
<Carlin0> non lo so ma di sicuro unetbootin è buggato
<Minoski85> ok, riprovo con etcher, grazie mille
<marcos2015> salve ce qualcuno
<Minoski85> @carlin0 niente da fare, stesso problema anche con etcher
<Minoski85> a questo punto penso che sia un problema di driver tra Xubuntu e questo SSD (che non è di una marca conosciuta)
<marco9700> salve ho installato la versione 19.04 di ubunto ma quando faccio partire lvirtual machine mi dice che il kernal necessita di una CPU x86-64 mentre trova solo una i686.Dove posso trovare versioni precedenti che supportino la CPU del mio computer?
<vitodoc> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<lottoale> buongiorno, ho una chiavetta usb mai usata, se la inserisco nel PC non succede assolutamente nulla ma se vado nella sezione dischi si vede con tanto di marca modello e capacità con la scritta spazio non allocato
<[Enrico]> lottoale: se lo spazio non è allocato è normale che non succeda niente
<[Enrico]> lottoale: la devi formattare
<lottoale> sto formattando...mi dice 15 minuti...poi dovrebbe funzionare?
<lottoale> ...formattato, appare la stessa dicitura, spazio non allocato
<lottoale> c'è nessuno?
<aewscf> buonasera come si può installare ubuntu su un mac?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-03
<albertostrina> Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno disponibile per darmi una mano?
<skiava7> ciao, ho un problema con ubuntu all'avvio mi compare messaggio di errore
<caso123> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi saprebbe dire perchè il terminal non si apre più? :O
<Kalo> buona sera
<Kalo> vorrei installare sul mio pc una versione di ubunto
<Kalo> quale mi consigliate ??
<Kalo> ops ubuntu
<vitodoc> dipende dal tipo di hardware del tuo pc
<vitodoc> cpu ? ram ?
<Kalo> 64 bit
<Kalo> 4 gb ram
<Kalo> cpu non lo so
<vitodoc> il pc è recente ?
<Kalo> mmm 6 anni almeno
<Kalo> è un portatile che lo usero' solo x navigare
<vitodoc> adesso che on stai usando ?
<vitodoc> os
<Kalo> windows ma al lavoro
<vitodoc> ok, riformulo la domanda, sul nb che os è installato ?
<Kalo> ora windows
<vitodoc> 7 8 10 ?
<Kalo> 7
<vitodoc> penso che potresti installare xubuntu 18.04 amd64 (64bit)
<Kalo> hai un link x il download ??
<vitodoc> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Kalo> ora provo
<Kalo> grazie 1000 @ buona vita
<vitodoc> seleziona 18.04 64bit
<Kalo> ok
<guirosdue> ciao non riesco a installare i driver della mia stampante samsung 2022w in automatico non li trova e neanche installando i file ppd funziona. il mio sitema operativo è Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<guirosdue> grazie
<guirosdue> scusate M2020w
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-04
<riccardo> buongiorno
<riccardo> avrei da porre un paio di domande. la prima in merito al supporto della lts ubuntu 18.04, su molti siti leggo che in questa versione il supporto è stato esteso a dieci anni e non i soliti cinque, vorrei quindi sapere se sono cinque o dieci
<riccardo> la seconda domanda riguarda questo servizio https://ubuntu.com/livepatch vorrei capirne bene il funzionamento, se qualcuno di voi lo utilizza e mi saprebbe spiegare in cosa consiste esattamente perché mi viene propinato tutte le volte che effettuo aggiornamenti
<vitodoc> sono 5 anni
<Carlin0> 10 se paghi
<riccardo> ah ecco, ora è chiaro
<Carlin0> riccardo, livepatch consiste nel poter installare tutti gli aggiornamenti senza che sia richiesto un riavvio
<Carlin0> mai usato , serve principalmente su server
<riccardo> ecco, mi interessava proprio per questo, mi farebbe comodo
<riccardo> non ho server però mi potrebbe servire lo stesso. c'è qualche accorgimento particolare, devo effettuare registrazione?
<Carlin0> preciso non lo so , ma credo serva una registrazione perchè il servizio (mi pare) sia gratuito per i privati ma su una sola macchina , se no anche li a pagamento
<Carlin0> https://ubuntu.com/livepatch
<Carlin0> a no 3 macchine ...
<riccardo> sì, Free for 3 machines
<riccardo> più che altro m'interessava sapere se vengono inviati dati a canonical relativi all'hardware della macchina in cui è installato il servizio
<riccardo> perché leggevo
<Carlin0> questo non so dirtelo , ma sembra ovvio che per effettuare questo servizio avranno largo accesso
<riccardo> qualcosa del genere nei termini di servizio in inglese
<riccardo> ok
<riccardo> ci penserò allora
<Carlin0> noh che dir e, gli unici aggiornamneti che richiedono il riavvio sono quelli sul kernel
<Carlin0> poi ognuno valuti cosa gli conviene
<riccardo> sì ma a volte più di rado mi capita di dover riavviare anche dopo aggiornamenti che non riguardano il kernel, non so voi ma a me li richiede
<riccardo> raramente però succede
<Carlin0> riccardo, forse aggiornamenti driver sulla scheda video se hai una nvidia
<riccardo> sì, ho nvidia
<Carlin0> eh allora si , perchè crea un modulo che deve essere caricato nel kernel
<riccardo> cpt
<riccardo> ok, letti i termini di servizio su https://ubuntu.com/legal/livepatch-terms-of-service quindi un'ultimissima domanda, cosa sarebbe "Single Sign On Ubuntu One account" perché qui dice di farne uno se non lo si ha ancora
<Carlin0> è un account , se non lo hai basta iscriversi
<riccardo> ok, grazie infinite per i chiarimenti
<riccardo> buona giornata
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<Gucio89> cds
<Gucio89> salve, avrei un problema
<Gucio89> non riesco a collegarmi alle reti wifi
<warlock> ciao
<blackbolt> sera
<blackbolt> qualcuno
<blackbolt> nessuno risponde
<blackbolt> quindi sono solo
<blackbolt> ok grazie per la cordialità
<blackbolt> ciao
<guirosdue> ciao, non riesco ad installare i driver della mia stampante Samsung M2020w sul mio pc con sistema ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<guirosdue> grazie
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver
<guirosdue> ho segutito le istruzioni ma non va
<gigirock> guirosdue:cosa non va ?
<guirosdue> seguita a non stampare
<gigirock> guirosdue:quando hai dato i comandi della guida hai avuto errori ?
<guirosdue> mi pare proprio di no
<gigirock> guirosdue:come e' collegata la stampante ? usb o wifi o ethernet ?
<guirosdue> sia wifi che usb
<gigirock> guirosdue:spegni il wifi della stampante
<guirosdue> ho riguardato tutto l'aggiornamento e ho trovato questo errore, come faccio a postare uno screenshot?
<vitodoc> copia e incolla qui e poi posta il link
<vitodoc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<gigirock> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imgur.com/ | https://postimage.io/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<guirosdue> https://imgur.com/6ce1WHo
<vitodoc> guirosdue: seleziona tutto il listato del terminale, vai su questo sito e incolla il listato. Premi su paste e poi copia e incolla il link qui
<vitodoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<guirosdue> non riesco
<vitodoc> guirosdue: seleziona il listato con mouse e poi clicca tasto detro e copia. vai su quel sito e incolla il listato. metti un nome in alto e poipremi su paste sotto. Fatto questo in alto seleziona il link , copialo  e incolliìalo qui.
<guirosdue> è quello che faccio, ma da sempre errore, forse perche è un testo lunghissimo?
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yzvDr25TSW/
<guirosdue> ce lho fatta
<vitodoc> allora
<vitodoc> rifacciamo tutto da capo
<vitodoc> sudo apt autoremove suldr-keyring*
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Wz69qnXMy/
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> hai dato il comando sudo bash -c 'echo "deb https://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'    ???
<vitodoc> sarebbe il primo della lista
<guirosdue> si
<vitodoc> dai sudo apt update e postami il listato
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQ5JGnkpFP/
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> sudo apt install suldr-keyring
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mm8wbdfjy5/
<vitodoc> ok non lo installa
<vitodoc> fai così
<vitodoc> sudo apt install wget
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y3NkvwF3ZM/
<vitodoc> sudo apt install autoremove
<vitodoc> oops
<vitodoc> scusa
<vitodoc> sudo apt autoremove
<vitodoc> mi ero distratto che sto parlando in radio xD
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dXJSd2W7my/
<guirosdue> no problem:-)
<vitodoc> wget www.bchemnet.com/suldr/pool/debian/extra/su/suldr-keyring_2_all.deb
<guirosdue> che è?
<vitodoc> copia e incolla tutto
<vitodoc> non devi cliccare sul link ma soltanto copiarlo e incollarlo sul terminale
<David77> mi intrometto esclusivamente per dire che c'è un forum addirittura sul Samsung Unified Linux Driver Repository: https://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/forum/index.php :-)
<guirosdue> si è installata una applicazione
<vitodoc> David77: e che dice ?
<vitodoc> guirosdue: non ha installato ha scaricato
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> sudo dpkg -i suldr-keyring_2_all.deb
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ddw6GpFrHG/
<vitodoc> nooo
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgNYxbZFFT/
<vitodoc> devi mettere davanti al link che ti ho postato il  wget
<vitodoc> wget www.bchemnet.com/suldr/pool/debian/extra/su/suldr-keyring_2_all.deb
<vitodoc> tutto così come sta
<vitodoc> copialo e incollalo sul terminale
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fZFN6rHYrz/
<vitodoc> ooohh a posto
<vitodoc> adesso dai
<David77> mi spiace di non poter aiutare, ma domani sveglia alle 6:00. comunque ci sono sicuramente molte informazioni sul forum appositamente per quel repository indicato nel wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/SamsungLinuxDriver :-( buona notte e spero che risolvi guirosdue
<vitodoc> sudo dpkg -i suldr-keyring_2_all.deb
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftp2qjqc6g/
<guirosdue> grazie David77
<vitodoc> sudo apt -f install
<guirosdue> si è chiuso il terminale da solo
<guirosdue> dopo che ho dato sudo apt -f install
<vitodoc> strano
<vitodoc> anzi
<vitodoc> impossibile
<vitodoc> riapri e ridallo
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3wNNnPMSV/
<guirosdue> adesso è andato
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> sudo apt install suld-driver2-1.00.36
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ywm5gTKyfr/
<vitodoc> sudo apt install suil-driver     e premi 2 volte tab poi copia quello che ti esce e fammelo vedere
<vitodoc> ooops
<vitodoc> scusa
<vitodoc> sudo apt install suld-driver
<vitodoc> e premi tab
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVmsZVXPWD/
<vitodoc> non devi dare invio, devi premere il tab
<vitodoc> il tasto a sinistra della Q
<guirosdue> ho premuto quello
<vitodoc> 2 volte
<guirosdue> rifaccio?
<vitodoc> tab tab
<guirosdue> mi chiede y or n
<guirosdue> faccio y?
<vitodoc> si
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kQWdKtZ3Q7/
<vitodoc> no
<vitodoc> non devi dare lo spazio dopo suld-driver
<vitodoc> rifallo senza dare lo spazio
<vitodoc> sbrigati che ho sonno xD
<guirosdue> non succede niente
<vitodoc> continuiamo domani.....non ragiono più.....
<guirosdue> ok buonanotte
<vitodoc> se non stampi preservi l'ambiente xD
<vitodoc> notte
<guirosdue> ok :--))))
<Guest70932> Montare img su penna usb.
<Guest70932> Creatore immagini disco , non da risultato, non accade nulla rimane piantato su 0%.
<Guest70932> si può fare da terminale o con altri programmi?
<Guest70932> si può fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-05
<fredix10> Salve
<trill> buon giorno a tutti e buon sabato, volevo un piccolo chiarimento, ho un laptop con cpu amd, non dovrei aver problemi nell'installare ubuntu vero?
<fredix10> No, non dovresti avere alcun problema con l’installazione
<trill> ok grazie
<imanto1> Buongiorno, è possibile avere un informazione?
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<guirosdue> ciao, non riesco ad installare i driver della mia stampante Samsung M2020w sul mio pc con sistema ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<vitodoc> ciao guirosdue. ho fatto delle prove io stamattina ed è andato tutto liscio
<imanto1> Ciao , ho un Acer Aspire 3 A351-51, secondo voi riesco a far girare bene Ubuntu?
<guirosdue> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano? grazie
<Carlin0> imanto1, che cpu , quanta ram e che scheda video ?
<vitodoc> guirosdue: . ho fatto delle prove io stamattina ed è andato tutto liscio
<apt-ghetto> imanto1: Non dovrebbe essere un problema
<imanto1> Ciao Carlin0, allora il pc ha un Intel Core i3-6006U e 4GB di Ram
<guirosdue> vitodoc: eppure un va
<vitodoc> guirosdue: aspetta un attimo che ti dico
<guirosdue> ok
<vitodoc> guirosdue: dai questo comando, fai copia incolla così non sbagli a scrivere
<Carlin0> imanto1, non dovresti avere problemi
<vitodoc> sudo apt install suld-driver2-1.00.36
<vitodoc> imanto1: confermo quanto detto da Carlin0 e apt-ghetto, non avrai problemi.
<imanto1> Carlin0, ho appena sostituito HDD con SSD , vorrei scaricare Linux per avere il massimo della velocità
<vitodoc> ho la stessa cpu
<imanto1> vitodoc, hai un notebook?
<vitodoc> sì sul nb ho la stessa cpu e quatità di ram
<Carlin0> imanto1, se vvvuoi un sistema più snello potresti pensar ea un DE meno pesante di gnome tipo xfce o altro
<Carlin0> tieni conto che gnome è il più pesante
<imanto1> vitodoc, che versione di Ubuntu precisamente?
<imanto1> Carlino0, farò qualche prova :)
<imanto1> Carlin0, **
<vitodoc> imanto1: ho messo su kubuntu 18.04 LTS
<imanto1> Per quanto riguarda i programmi invece? Ubuntu com'è?
<guirosdue> come quel link pastebin?
<Carlin0> !paste | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> !programmi | imanto1
<ubot-it> imanto1: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fwsPp42MY3/
<vitodoc> premi tab e poi ok
<vitodoc> in pratica devi selezione l'ok e premere invio
<guirosdue> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r55YfMtfxW/
<vitodoc> perfetto
<vitodoc> guirosdue: adesso dovrebbe funzionare
<vitodoc> se non va prova a riavviare
<guirosdue> provo
<guirosdue> va, sei un grande, grazie
<vitodoc> no la guida è grande xD
<vitodoc> xD
<guirosdue> sarà un mese che provo,grazie
<vitodoc> figurati
<vitodoc> quando vuoi siamo anche in #ubuntu-it-chat
<guirosdue> ok, lo so che risolvete sempre, alla prox, spero non presto :-))
<Carlin0> eh sempre ... non esageriamo mo :P
<vitodoc> guirosdue: per problemi non strettamente legati a ubuntu o per 4 chiacchiere ci trovi lì  ;)
<guirosdue> ok grazie ciao
<darckangel> a con me ve dice male sto in bianco arovinato XD
<sasa30> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | sasa30
<ubot-it> sasa30: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sasa30> avrei da fare una domanda
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<sasa30> come si fa a scaricare un film
<Carlin0> sasa30, paghi e  scarichi , se intendi in modo fraudolento non sarà certo qui che troverai aiuto
<sasa30> quindi qui e solo per discutere
<Carlin0> qui è solo per supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !topic | sasa30
<ubot-it> sasa30: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<sasa30> ok gentilissimo
<Carlin0> per le chiacchiere c'è la chat , ma anche li niente argomenti illegali
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mairing2002> Ciao ragazzi, c'e qualcuno che puo consigliarmi che distribuzione installare sul mio vecchio portatile?
<Carlin0> Mairing2002, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo mai
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-06
<Marcos4248> Salve a tutti ieri ho provato a risolvere un problema con il vostro aiuto, (o sulla chat libera non ricordo) ma quest’ultimo permane
<Marcos4248> dopo aver installato ubuntu non riesco ad avviarlo, pur entrando nelle impostazioni del boot (uefi) non mi riconosce che il sistema è effettivamente installato
<Marcos4248> e quindi non posso impostarlo come boot primario
<Carlin0> Marcos4248, hai provato a ripristinare il grub ?
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Marcos4248> No! Seguo la guida?
<Carlin0> segui il link per il ripristino
<PyQ> Ciao! Sto provando da oramai 30 minuti a scaricare Ubuntu (versione 18 o 19 è alquanto indifferente per ciò che devo fare) da Google Chrome e Win10, ma la pagina continua a caricare senza scaricare effettivamente nulla. Qualcuno può dirmi se c'è qualche problema lato server, o se è il mio computer a essere impazzito?
<PyQ> Ho provato anche dal sito internazionale, ma nulla sembra cambiare.
<gigirock> PyQ:prova con un altro server... o controlla perche' in Win10 c'e' antivirus che si intromette.... ma se selezioni "visualizza il download" vedi procedere lo scaricamento ?
<gigirock> prova anche con Edge...
<PyQ> Non vedo assolutamente nulla. Vedo semplicemente il solito "cerchiolino" di caricamento in alto andare avanti all'infinito. Ora provo con un altro browser, allora
<Carlin0> !download | PyQ prova da qui
<ubot-it> PyQ prova da qui: https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<PyQ> Carlin0, scusa la mia ignoranza, ma a cosa servono i codici md5?
<Carlin0> a verificare l'integrità della iso
<Carlin0> PyQ, cmq dal 1° link ho provato la 18.04 e va tranquillamente
<PyQ> comunque non riesco a far funzionare con nessuno di quei link (né con Chrome, né con Edge). Provo a disattivare l'antivirus e riprovare
<Carlin0> è qualcosa nel tuo pc che blocca perchè i link vanno
<PyQ> solo per sapere: quanto pesa la iso di Ubuntu 18?Perché mi sta quasi venendo voglia di provare a fare da hotspot con il mio cellulare
<PyQ> Dato che magari il problema è del wifi a cui sono collegato
<Carlin0> un giga circa
<Carlin0> OPS pardon quasi 2
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> le fanno sempre più pesanti
<Carlin0> PyQ, se vuoi posso passarti anche un link per i torrent
<Carlin0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Carlin0> adieu
